# The 'OFFICIAL' Ex Mirena Thread



## shazmos

Hi Girls 

Thought it would be cool to start OUR very own thread. We can compare notes, ask advice, talk about our cycles etc etc.

Anyway, ill start.

Im sharron, 31. 
I have 2 boys oliver who is 8 and max who is 5 and ttc number 3. 
Had the mirena for 5 years, had it taken out on 30th June. 
3rd cycle of ttc and CD11 (hoping to ovulate in the next week).
Just started charting and using CBFM.

Here is the testing chart below. 

Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct 2010

Louise1985 testing 24th Sept
MrsPOP testing 26th Sept
Shazmos testing 28th Sept
Cliqmo testing Sept 28th
Kracker testing Oct 5th
KittyKatBabe testing Oct 7th
CouldThisBeIt testing Oct 12th
giggle_gurl88 testing ???
TTCbabynmber2 testing ???
sls612 testing ???
mommyof3co testing ???now???

xx


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya, I'll join you! 
Im Ali, 28. 
DH and I have been married for 3yrs and have no children.
Had the mirena for 3.5 years, had it taken out on 13th August. 
1st cycle of ttc and 3DPO
Haven't used charting or gadgets this month but may start next cycle if no BFP :)


----------



## Louise1985

hey me too :)

im louise 25 and OH 28
have a son dylan who is coming upto 3 and TTC#2 :)
had merina for 2 and half years and had it out on 22nd july
on 2nd cycle and 3DPO at the mo

look forward to comparing notes :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Yay! Thanks for sorting this thread out Sharron!!!

Everyone is more than welcome to yoink my 'ex-mirena TTCer' glitter thingie too for their signatures!

Im Laura, aged 27. DH is 32. Been together 6 years, very happily married for nearly 2. 
Never been pregnant in my life.
Long history of progesterone treatment and BCPs due to painful periods.
Mirena in for 4 years due to undiagnosed Endo. I absolutely loved the Mirena, it changed my life and had very few side effects.
Removed Mirena 5th August 2010 for TTC #1.
Had one cycle with ovulation on CD18 and AF appearing on CD28.
Currently on CD17 of 2nd cycle, darkening OPKs but no positive yet. Suffering with Left sided ovulation pain as we speak!
Using OPKs, temping and checking CM. I love Fertility Friend charting!
Not on any supplements apart from Pregnacare Vits for the Folic Acid goodness.

So excited about TTC!!!!

Good luck to all my fellow ex-Mirenas for their :bfp:

:dust: to all!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Yep, I'll throw my hat in for this group. 

I'm Louise, I'm 32 and I had the Mirena for just 8 months. My side effects were so awful, I couldn't stand it.

It was removed three months ago and I've had 2 cycles ttc. I have one daughter, aged 6, and we are trying to happily enlarge our small family. 

The witch just got me, so I'm waiting to OV around the 28th of the month, and will be using OPKs, CM and CP. 

I really hope to see the BFPs flying up here, give me hope!


----------



## Kracker

I'm in, I am Tracey, 31 had the mirena for 18 months and had terrible side effects which nearly cost me my marriage. I had it out 26th june (i think). We are ttc #2 going into second cycle. hope we all get bfp's soon. I have seen threads saying about the horror stories with the Mirena, but I don't know what they are, are they side effect or ttc stories? Or is it best not to know xx


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Count me in! Im Tamra age 21 and DH age 35. We have been together for almost 2 years and married for almost one. I have 2 children from my previous marriage, girl 3, boy 2 and he has 2 children from his previous marriage boy 15 and girl 11. We would like to have our very own little bean together. I had mirena for just 6 months and it caused me to have horrible Ovarian Cysts so I had to have it removed!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi ladies my name is Ada I'm 23 I have a two year old boy (almost 3) and have had my mirena in for about 2 yrs. my bf and I just decided it's time to add another baby to our family! I have the appointment to get my mirena removed in two weeks so we can start ttc. I am soo excited and I thought I should join so I can get as much info as possible on how to conceive because my first baby was not planned at all and we are hoping to get pregnant asap. if you all could help me learn the ttc lingo that would be helpful too lol


----------



## sls612

I'm Staci and I had my Mirena removed in August 2010 after 3 great years. DH and I both turned 30 this summer and we've been married for just over 3 years. We are in our first cycle TTC for baby #1. Currently CD 30 but not sure how long it will be, since while I had my Mirena I didn't get AF for a year or better (which was tops!).

Glad to meet some fellow ex-Mirena gals!

Ada - there is a very helpful "abbreviations and lingo" forum here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

:dust:


----------



## shazmos

Wow great to hear from you girls.

I have to say i thought the mirena was great for the first 4 (out of 5 years) years having no periods was fab!!! 

But interestingly reading Kracker's post, this last year i have turned into a mental/psycho women. Paranoid, stressed, depressed, anger spurts, i didnt put it down to the coil at all as i had been fine for so many years, but when i read up on it i found out that it can 'wear out' after 4 years causing all the above symptoms. 

DP nearly left me many times, and fair play to him if he had (i was horrendous).

Since having it out in June i have been a new person. DP is very happy that i no longer throw plates at his head!! Winner :dohh:

Im on CD 12 today and my opk's are getting darker. Fingers cross i get a positive and a peak on my cbfm, as the boys are with their dad all weekend. 

xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Its quite interesting, I have heard a lot of people saying they got really depressed on the Mirena, although Ive not heard within a time frame or anything.

For the first 3 years my Mirena was AMAZING. Seriously. I would sing its praises to anyone who would listen. I had no AF, no mood swings. It was fab. I had no weight gain or anything.

Then after 3 years, I was really depressed...but I dont think that was anything to do with the Mirena because I'd had a terrible time and my depression lifted 2 months before my mirena came out without medication or anything, I just managed to get myself out of the depression.

My only complaint was that I got more spotting and more pain after the 3 years really. I did see a Gynae for an unrelated issue but I did mention it and she said perhaps the hormone was wearing out and suggested my GP put me on the mini-pill as well to help control my periods but because I knew I was going to TTC in a year she said not to worry.

I fully intend to get another Mirena in after I have a baby. I have undiagnosed Endo (Ive not had a scan but my gynae thinks I have it) and awful periods. The Mirena was the only thing that controlled my periods.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

I am ex Mirena too, I had mine removed last Jan - we have been TTC since then. I had the coil in for 4 years, no noticeable side effects for me.

I got my first :bfp: in July 09 but had a mmc @ 10.5 wks, we then got our second :bfp: in Nov but this was a chemical. I have had a few months break from TTC and now I am back since June. This would be my first child I am 34 (35 in a few weeks), I am trying until Spring next year then we will put on hold as we are planning our wedding.

We have been NTNP and I am now on the CBFM, my OH hasn't been told about this as he is against charting - as he wants the sex to be as natural as possible, so at the min I am keeping this secret as I would like to monitor my cycles.

Basically I am hoping to get pregnant before Christmas but as long as my baby is healthy I don't mind when really, it will happen when it happens.

Good luck to us all 

:dust:


----------



## shazmos

OK, ive counted 10 of us so far.

Out of 10 of us we have to see a couple of BFP's surely!!!

When is everyone due to test? 

Im testing 28th September - a few days early but i have been predicted 'baby news' in september by a clarvoyant (not one of these internet ones but one that i visited regarding other stuff to do with my nan passing away). Plus DP is away and back that day and would love to suprise him with a BFP.

xxx


----------



## cliqmo

Yey! How exciting! :) AF is due 26th so all being well I will POAS on 28th too, as I want to avoid a POAS addiction for as long as possible :p


----------



## mommyof3co

Ooh me :) 

I'm Beth, 24yrs old and live in Texas. I am married to Mark and we have 3 little boys. Landon is 7.5, Casen is 5.5 and Hayden is 3 today! We are on our 2nd cycle of TTC our little girl. I think I might have missed O so I'm still testing for it and starting day after tomorrow also for pregnancy lol. I started testing for O too late this cycle i think. But I'm CD 18 today :) I removed my mirena myself in july


----------



## MrsPOP

You removed it yourself? Ow!

Maybe we could all list our testing dates on the front page?

Im due AF Sept 26th. I dont know whether to test then or the 27th. Im really REALLY going to try and restrain from testing before AF is due.


----------



## shazmos

Yes laura, i think a little mirena testing chart would be good. 

Do you know how to do it???

xx


----------



## cliqmo

shazmos said:


> Yes laura, i think a little mirena testing chart would be good.
> 
> Do you know how to do it???
> 
> xx

I agreeee! :D But don't know how to do it either :p :D


----------



## mommyof3co

MrsPOP said:


> You removed it yourself? Ow!


haha yeah, but didn't hurt at all :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@sls612 thanks that was helpful!

I'm wondering if anyone here has heard of people miscarrying because they got pregnant to soon after having their Mirena removed. I was really disappointed to hear this. Did anyones doctor tell them to wait or did they say you can start ttc asap?


----------



## MrsPOP

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> @sls612 thanks that was helpful!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has heard of people miscarrying because they got pregnant to soon after having their Mirena removed. I was really disappointed to hear this. Did anyones doctor tell them to wait or did they say you can start ttc asap?

My Doc told me TTC straight away because the cervix was naturally a bit open for Mr :spermy: to get in lol!


----------



## MrsPOP

Right, here's the list so far then in date order:

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct 2010*

*Louise1985 *testing 24th Sept
*MrsPOP* testing 26th Sept
*Shazmos *testing 28th Sept
*Cliqmo *testing Sept 28th
*Kracker *testing Oct 5th
*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th
*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th
*giggle_gurl88* testing ???
*TTCbabynmber2 *testing ???
*sls612 *testing ???
*mommyof3co* testing ???now???

Ive filled in everyone who has posted when they're testing. What you could do sharron is copy and paste this list at the front of your entry. Just press 'edit' on your first post and you could paste this here and then when we update, then it can be edited. Or I could edit it here or on my initial post. I dont mind either way!

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Louise1985

MrsPOP said:


> Right, here's the list so far then in date order:
> 
> *Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct 2010*
> 
> *Louise1985 *testing 24th Sept
> *MrsPOP* testing 26th Sept
> *Shazmos *testing 28th Sept
> *Cliqmo *testing Sept 28th
> *Kracker *testing Oct 5th
> *KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th
> *CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th
> *giggle_gurl88* testing ???
> *TTCbabynmber2 *testing ???
> *sls612 *testing ???
> *mommyof3co* testing ???now???
> 
> Ive filled in everyone who has posted when they're testing. What you could do sharron is copy and paste this list at the front of your entry. Just press 'edit' on your first post and you could paste this here and then when we update, then it can be edited. Or I could edit it here or on my initial post. I dont mind either way!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! xxx

the doc told me to wait for uterus to be nice and thick, but nurse sed start as soon as :)

ooooh there are a few of us then....eeeeek so exciting 

hope we see some :bfp:s soon

:dust: xxx


----------



## Kracker

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed :)


----------



## sls612

I have already been testing! I am currently on cd 31 but have no clue how long it will be! BFN on cd's 26 and 29. I have absolutely no symptoms, not of PG or of AF so I'm holding out until the weekend to test again. It's very confusing, since this is our very first cycle ttc and we didn't do any opk's so I don't even know if we MIGHT be PG! I will def keep you all posted! :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I'm currently testing...until I get a pos or start since I'm really not sure lol


----------



## nnroxburgh

Hi to everyone, I'm new to all this and glad to see so many people in same situation as me.

I had my Mirena removed on the 18th of August after 4years and 7 months. I had af every month whilst it was in. I started what I think was af on the 20th August, and based O on my previous 28dc.

Would love to conceive, but not sure if was proper cycle after removal.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

Thanks for putting me on the list, I am definitely trying to refrain from testing before af is due, I have cracked the last 2 months, and had an evap last month so thought its better to try and wait until I am officially late this time :wacko:

I am also keen to see the results against our chosen TTC methods, so would it be possible to add this - don't mean to add work, but may be nice to see against when we get our :bfp:'s. Although I am a firm believer in it will happen when its meant to happen.

If you think we can do this it would be

KittyKatBabe - Testing 7th October - 1st Cycle with Clearblue Fertility Monitor

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cliqmo

Good plan :)

Cliqmo first month ttc, AF due roughly 26/9. No technology, just BDing every other day through cycle :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Ok Ladies, here is the updated list so far! Cliqmo, we're testing the same day! :dust: 

Keeeeeeep baby-dancing! (for those Strictly Come Dancing Obsessives like me :) )

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct 2010*

*sls612 *testing Sept 16th
*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th
*Louise1985 *testing 24th Sept
*MrsPOP *testing 26th Sept
*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th
*Shazmos *testing 28th Sept
*Kracker *testing Oct 5th
*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th
*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th
*giggle_gurl88 *testing ???
*TTCbabynmber2 *testing ???


----------



## shazmos

Oh, i really hope there is some BFP's. 

I got my peak today on my cbfm (CD13). So excited. Cant wait for OH to come home so i can pounce. :happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Good luck hun, I hope you manage to pounce away lol xx

:dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

Excellent hun...enjoy some awesome pounce-age!!!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Since I'm not removing my iUD till the 28th I'm probably not going to be testing till November :(


----------



## MrsPOP

Doesnt matter TTCbabynmber2, you can still be on the list! We Mirena Gals need to stick together! xxx


----------



## sls612

This might be too soon to post ... but I got my :bfp: this morning!! 

I'm a little nervous to say it only because I've heard of so many false or chemical positives, but I took two tests and they were both :bfp:!! 

Going to call the doc's to get a proper test but they don't open for another 5 minutes. Hopefully they can get me in today! :happydance:


----------



## shazmos

OMG!!! I nearly pee'd my pants in excitment!!!!!

Fantastic news. Keep us updated with it all. 

There is HOPE girlies, fx'd we get some more bfp's. 

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

OH MY GOD!!!!! Thats fantastic! Have you got a pic?

Congratulations hun and thankyou for posting this....its made me regain a little PMA as Ive lost it by the bucketload today!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Updated list after the good news from sls612!!!!!!

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! :happydance:

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing 24th Sept

*MrsPOP *testing 26th Sept

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing 28th Sept

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*giggle_gurl88* testing ???

*curly123 *testing ?Oct?


----------



## sls612

I certainly do have a photo! This is the 2nd test, much clearer than the first one. Plus the first was a $ store cheapie (didn't want to waste $4 if I didn't have to!).
:happydance:


----------



## curly123

Wow what great news for you!
I am officially an ex mirena girl as of today!!
Had it out yesterday - horrid!

Now... onwith TTC myself hehe!!

xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

curly - welcome to the world of TTC, hope you get your :bfp: soon!

sls612 - that's a fantastic :bfp: pic, have a H&H 9 months!!! Hopefully we'll all be joining you soon

:dust:


----------



## sls612

Thank you ladies! Same to you all, :bfp:s for everyone!
:dust:


----------



## mommyof3co

Congrats Sls612!!!!!!! 

I'm starting to think maybe I didn't miss O?? I really have no idea right now lol. But CM is increasing but creamy not egg white yet and cervix is hit and seems to be getting softer so maybe this month my cycle is longer and I still haven't O'd at CD 20??? We'll see I guess


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations SLS612, thats fab news and a really good pic of your result too!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

x x


----------



## cliqmo

Eep! Congratulations SLS612! Let's hope you have started a trend ;) :D


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

sls612 said:


> This might be too soon to post ... but I got my :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> I'm a little nervous to say it only because I've heard of so many false or chemical positives, but I took two tests and they were both :bfp:!!
> 
> Going to call the doc's to get a proper test but they don't open for another 5 minutes. Hopefully they can get me in today! :happydance:

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

curly123 said:


> Wow what great news for you!
> I am officially an ex mirena girl as of today!!
> Had it out yesterday - horrid!
> 
> Now... onwith TTC myself hehe!!
> 
> xxx

I'm getting my mirena out on the 28 I can't wait so I can start ttc too! How was the procedure? Did the Dr. say you can start ttc right away? :shrug:


----------



## curly123

Hi Ttcbabynmber2!

Okay so the procedure wasn't all that hot but only lasts a few seconds when they actually hook it out - Make sure your doc explains the procedure to you before so you know what they'll be doing...mine was great - he talked me through the whole thing and even waved the thing at me in joy through my legs once he got it!! Cringe!
He told me that the hormone only takes 2 days to get out of your system and while you may be able to get your BFP it's not a good idea to try until you've had one cycle to allow your lining to grow back 'nice and thick' lol!
Naturally your lining has been thin throughout having the coil and isn't exactly the bast situ for an embryo to be able to implant.... so I'm giving it a cycle before I even start trying to track OV next month...I thought because I usually get AF at the end of the month perhaps it would be the same this month... but just been to the bathroom and seem to be experiencing it now....although that might just be due to not having the hormone there anymore...who knows?! I'll see at the end of the month i guess!
Anyone experienced that before??
hope this has helped you! If you want to ask anything else feel free! It's relieving to be able to talk to others isn't it!

Best wishes to all and hope everyone is well!
xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Afternoon ex-Mirena ladies! Hope everyone is well!

My cycle seemed to get back to normal pretty much straight away post removal. The removal was fine, just a bad period-pain-like feeling when it came out. I was surprised to see how little it was! 

Im 3DPO today...although still waiting on my FF crosshairs. I seem to have a later ovulation than most ex-Mirena ladies and a shorter luteal phase (10 days) so although Im hoping this is my month...Im gearing up to take some additional action for the next cycle (cycle #3)

Im hoping this will be a lucky thread for us girls. :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm an ex-Mirena TTCer too although I've been trying a little longer. I had my Mirena out in December 2009 (which isn't that long ago really!) and have been TTC ever since. Felt great immediately after it was removed - had a little break through bleed and then a proper type period about 5 days later. I was then totally and completely convinced I was pregnant - had ALL the symptoms known to man - but I think it was probably just my hormones settling down. 

I'm really hopeful that I'll get my BFP soon and I'd love to share some :dust: with all of you! 

x


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Lauraclili, welcome to this thread! :) 

Are you using any tracking devices to monitor ovulation etc? 

Fingers crossed we all get our BFP soon :D


----------



## lauraclili

I'm not at the moment but I'm bidding on a CMFM so if that turns up in time then I might have to change my answer! 

GL to you - here's hoping for some BFPs! 

x


----------



## MrsPOP

Yay Laura you joined the thread! Welcome hun :hugs:

Here is the updated list:

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *testing Oct 18th

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*curly123 *testing Oct ?

*giggle_gurl88* testing ???


----------



## mum2millsxx

Heyaa can i join too? Im an ex mirena user i had it removed last month after a year and a half.. I have a daughter who is 2 and and on my first cycle CD5 TTC#2.. Im using a CBFM to help me along cz im just too impatient :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Welcome mum2millsxxx! The more the merrier I say!!!!!!!! Good luck with TTCing, I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!! :hugs: When are you testing so I can update the list?


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp:17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili * due AF Oct 18th

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*curly123 *testing Oct ?

*giggle_gurl88* testing ???


----------



## mum2millsxx

October the 10th x


----------



## Louise1985

oooh congrats :)

there is hope for us all :)

cant wait to test...im getting impatient already!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Tested this morning and negative...but since I don't know for sure of O date I'm not counting myself out. From my guess it's maybe 10DPO today but I could be totally off


----------



## Kracker

Wow!! The first BFP!!! Hugest congrats to you, now lets all roll around in her preggo dust and hope we catch it xxx


----------



## Calasen

Can I join to please?

I had my mirena out beginning of september after 7 years with it in :)

We havehave just hit our first 2WW :winkwink:

Naomi XX


----------



## shazmos

Hi calasen.

Welcome to the group. 

When are you likely to test, so we can put it in the chart??

Im also in the 2ww, 4dpo and testing on the 28th.

xxxx


----------



## Calasen

about the 2nd I think :)

Thats when AFs due next, if I can wait that long :blush:


----------



## MrsPOP

Welcome to the fold Calasen! Good luck for your BFP!


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp:17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*curly123 *testing Oct ?

*giggle_gurl88* testing ???


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Congrats sls612! It's nice to see the first of us getting it!

After removal, can I ask-did anyone not get their period? I heard lots of women get bleeding pretty soon, but it was a full month for me before I had af.


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I'm ex-mirena as well - removed May 3rd. I had bleeding a couple of days after removal then AF a few weeks after that. I consider myself back to "normal" now. Though this month is a mess - I think it is stress related. I have no idea if I even OV'd and my temps are terrible. My period is due Sept 28th, I think, so that will be my testing date.
Good Luck!!


----------



## giggly_gurl88

I am not really sure when I am testing. I am on CD 11... I Had a completely positive opk today so I am not exactly sure when I will ovulate since I am new to all this. I have heard anytime between 12 and 48 hours so we will see. Based on my cycle af is due around the 5th of october so I am guessing I will start testing around the first, if i can hold out that long. But you can put me down as testing on the 5th of October!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning ladies, I hope you are all well. Not sure if mentioned this, but my first month of CBFM use and I got my peak today!! Only had 1 high, but I assume this is because its my first month and its not used to me. 

I am already negative as my OH and I did not manage to :sex: as much as I would like, but I am hoping to seduce him later.

So I am trying to reinstate the PMA we can all give it our best shot this month iykwim! lol

Good luck ladies, and lets hope our first :bfp: is a good sign of things to CUM!

Sorry in a very cheeky mood today x x


----------



## MrsPOP

Couldthisbeit: I didnt bleed up until CD28, 23 days post removal and it was a proper AF. 
Treykid3: Welcome to the group, best of luck for your bfp!!!!
gigglygurl: Have fun bding!
KittyKat: good to see some cheeky PMA...I think we all need it!



_Updated list:_

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov


----------



## sls612

CouldThisBeIt said:


> Congrats sls612! It's nice to see the first of us getting it!
> 
> After removal, can I ask-did anyone not get their period? I heard lots of women get bleeding pretty soon, but it was a full month for me before I had af.

First off - thank you! DH and I are very exited. :D

I had my Mirena out on Aug 5 and got AF on Aug 15. Regular flow, lasted about 5 or 6 days. I had no idea where I was in my cycle when I scheduled my removal because the Mirena caused me to have NO AF for about a year (it was great!). And now it seems as though I will be AF-free for another 8 months! :happydance:


----------



## curly123

MrsPop - Yep will prob be testingin Oct i think -Well, when i have got my head a bit more round when i actually ov - prob good idea!
Sis612 - Hehe very happy for you! Also good to hear you went straight into 'normal' cycle!

Here's hoping!!

Fingers x'd for all!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I hope you're having a good day. How are you all feeling? I'm looking forward to this month and being really positive about it. just invested on a CBFM on ebay - bit of a bargain and I'm hopeful that this will add to my chances! 

Best wishes to all. Happy Monday - keep up the PMA! 

x


----------



## Louise1985

CouldThisBeIt said:


> Congrats sls612! It's nice to see the first of us getting it!
> 
> After removal, can I ask-did anyone not get their period? I heard lots of women get bleeding pretty soon, but it was a full month for me before I had af.

it was 5 full weeks for me until i got my AF and im now in the 2WW :)


----------



## curly123

Hey thanks Lauraclili... had a couple of strange days since removal of mirena...although strangely feel like something has lifted?? Bizarre and can't quite explain but there you go!
Been talking things through with my DP - I just feel so blessed to have him in my life!
Although option of 'when' I should/could start TCC has been taken away due to very recent doc's advice etc, I feel like I've got my head around it a bit more now....
I wish I had my mum around to chat to about all this though - she passed away when I was younger and although have learnt to get on and feel strong etc, it's always at girly times that i wish she was here!
Chatting to you girls is helping though! I just can't discuss all this with usual girl friends who aren't on same page..
Since joining this month I have felt so relieved that you're all out there too!
Thank you all for sharing!
xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Always Curly! Any time. If you fancy a chat, just PM me. I spend far too much time here on BnB so your message will always find me! 

I know what you mean about not being able to talk about it with 'normal world' friends. My DH doesn't really understand why I don't talk about stuff like this with my friends but it's not the sort of thing you bring up in casual conversation is it?! I don't think I've ever talked about it with my mum either - I think perhaps I should do something about that! 

I love BnB and I've got so much support from here that I feel really lucky to have found it! 

x


----------



## cliqmo

lauraclili said:


> If you fancy a chat, just PM me. I spend far too much time here on BnB so your message will always find me!
> 
> I know what you mean about not being able to talk about it with 'normal world' friends. My DH doesn't really understand why I don't talk about stuff like this with my friends but it's not the sort of thing you bring up in casual conversation is it?! I don't think I've ever talked about it with my mum either - I think perhaps I should do something about that!
> 
> I love BnB and I've got so much support from here that I feel really lucky to have found it!
> 
> x

Same same and same :D


----------



## curly123

Thank you very much ladies!

Hey lauraclili - only just seen your big post on other thread - thank you for the welcome and glad you are feeling a whole lot better now hun...

I'm new to bnb so just sent you my 1st PM - hope it's worked?!

xxx


----------



## MommaPick

I would love to join this group!
I'm Stephany, 22, DH 24, DD 2. TTC#2 after June mirena removal. I got it placed right after the birth of my dd on April 1st 2008. I started having horrible problems in Jan of this year. I HAD to get it removed! Right now I am CD18. I think I O'd on fri/sat. This is the first month that I had a period since removal!!! So not only am I new to ttc, but this is my first month that I can check cm, my cervix, etc. So any tips would be very greatful! I'm expecting AF right around october 1st. (not exact tho since its my first since removal)

Super Sticky Baby Dust to all the ttc Ladies! :]


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya Mommapick!! 

Welcome to this thread, it is really useful for swapping info :) 

FX to you x x


----------



## lauraclili

I got it! Just replying now! 

Welcome Mommapick! 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Curly! PMA now totally back in town! 

x


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening Ladies, I had my mirena removed on the 26th August, had it in for 6 and half years well one for 5 put another straight away. Had no AF for at least 6 years. Really impatient and want to be pregnant now. Had a little spotting but thats it and have no idea how to chart or if I should buy the stick things! Have a DD who is 7 Would love to chat to others who are feeling the same all I can thing about at the moment is TTC xx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ladies I'm still a bit confused on how to chart when your ovulating or how to even know if your ovulating. I've seen some graphs online but it's looks so confusing. Can anyone break it down for me? Thanks!


----------



## lauraclili

Easiest thing with charting is... 

Go and get a BBT themometer - you can buy them in Boots or chemists. The important thing is to get one that shows your temp to 2 decimal points. 

Take your temp every morning BEFORE you get out of bed or do anything at all (as movement at this stage changes your body temp enormously) and take it at the same time every day. 

Use a prog like Fertility Friend to track your temps and it will draw graphs and all sorts for you. There is also a great study tool to help you understand all your info. However, as a quickie... 

I found that my temps were a little wild before ovulation. 
There was a dip at ovulation
FF won't give you crosshairs (and indicate ovulation) until you have three temp rises on your chart. 
You are looking to maintain the raised temps past the normal luteal phase (as this is a good indicator of pregnancy) although I've never got this myself. A pregnancy chart will go triphasic (FF explains all this better than I do) 
If you're not pregnant then you get a temperature drop and then AF turns up. 
You can have temp drops between ov and AF but as long as they don't drop below the coverline (I think a sort of average temp which is worked out by FF) then it's ok. 

I hope this is some help! 

Welcome butterflydebs!! I hope your TTC journey is a short one! 

xx


----------



## MommaPick

Thanks for the Welcome's! :] what is FX? I still catching up on the lingo lol


----------



## MrsPOP

Welcome to butterflydebs and mommapick!!!!!

Charting seems complex at first but actually isnt too bad once you get used to it. Fertility Friend is a really good tool to use (even though I hate it this month lol!) and helps you to get to know your own fertility signs quite quickly.

The three things most people tend to do are:

Charting Basal Body Temp (In the UK, buy the fertility thermometer from boots as it has 3 decimal places not 2): take it after a minimum of 3 hours unbroken sleep and straight away as soon as you move. Keep your thermometer by your bedside table and take it straight away, even if you are busting for a wee (thats normally me in the morning!). Fertility Friend has a mobile application so I update my temp on it straight away. Try to take it at the same time every morning. Charting BBT is very useful but doesnt help you to preempt ovulation as you only see a temp rise after you ovulate.

Checking cervical mucus (CM) : CM is very important in helping Mr Sperm along. 'Fertile' CM is either watery or of an eggwhite consistency and happens only around your fertile window as your body gears up for ovulation.

Using OPK (Ovulation Predictor Kits): Supermarkets sell these and you can get cheap ones online (ebay or amazon). These detect a hormone called Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which peaks 12-36 hours before you ovulate, so getting a positive one of this helps you to know when to 'baby dance' (BD).


_Updated list:_

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 

*butterflydebs *testing????


----------



## Calasen

MommaPick said:


> Thanks for the Welcome's! :] what is FX? I still catching up on the lingo lol

its fingers crossed i think :) I'm still picking up on them too honey - theres soooooo many abbreviations :) just when i think i know them all i find a new one :)


----------



## MrsPOP

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

This is a useful guide to the lingo of the forum! You'll be using them like pros in no time!!!


----------



## butterflydebs

MrsPOP said:


> Welcome to butterflydebs and mommapick!!!!!
> 
> Charting seems complex at first but actually isnt too bad once you get used to it. Fertility Friend is a really good tool to use (even though I hate it this month lol!) and helps you to get to know your own fertility signs quite quickly.
> 
> The three things most people tend to do are:
> 
> Charting Basal Body Temp (In the UK, buy the fertility thermometer from boots as it has 3 decimal places not 2): take it after a minimum of 3 hours unbroken sleep and straight away as soon as you move. Keep your thermometer by your bedside table and take it straight away, even if you are busting for a wee (thats normally me in the morning!). Fertility Friend has a mobile application so I update my temp on it straight away. Try to take it at the same time every morning. Charting BBT is very useful but doesnt help you to preempt ovulation as you only see a temp rise after you ovulate.
> 
> Checking cervical mucus (CM) : CM is very important in helping Mr Sperm along. 'Fertile' CM is either watery or of an eggwhite consistency and happens only around your fertile window as your body gears up for ovulation.
> 
> Using OPK (Ovulation Predictor Kits): Supermarkets sell these and you can get cheap ones online (ebay or amazon). These detect a hormone called Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which peaks 12-36 hours before you ovulate, so getting a positive one of this helps you to know when to 'baby dance' (BD).
> 
> 
> _Updated list:_
> 
> *Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*
> 
> *sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept!!!!
> 
> *mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th
> 
> *Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th
> 
> *MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th
> 
> *Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th
> 
> *Shazmos *testing Sept 28th
> 
> *Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th
> 
> *MommaPick *testing Oct 1st
> 
> *Calasen *testing Oct 2nd
> 
> *Kracker *testing Oct 5th
> 
> *giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th
> 
> *KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th
> 
> *mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th
> 
> *CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th
> 
> *lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th
> 
> *curly123 *testing Oct
> 
> *TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov
> 
> *butterflydebs *testing????


Thanks everyone for your replies, I really have no idea when i should test as I havent had any af for so long cant remember what my cycle was like! Since removal have only had a tiny bit of spotting just after 26/08/10 then on the 07/09/10 feel like I could be pregnant because I feel differant and boobs seem to have grown plus have mouth ulcers(which I never get!), but then think maybe I am going nuts and its my brain playing tricks on me as I want to be pregnant. Its so hard to concentrate on other things but is it to early to test and I know if I do and its negative will be so upset. 

Plus the sensible side of my brain says its only been 4 weeks get a grip help lol 

Ps how do you reply to a message someone has sent just you ? xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Ladies hope you are all good, got my second Peak on the CBFM - only got to bd yesterday afternoon as OH's daughter was staying with us so I couldn't get him this morning......lol. I am going to hopefully rape him later - but again his daughter is coming to ours early today as well, as she needs to go back to school to help out for 6.30pm. I just hope if we manage to :sex: then when she goes and its still within my catchment window.

But as much as I would love it to be this one, if it doesn't happen this one, I can try harder next month too. But I am loving the CBFM it seems to be dead straight forward, I just would love it to work for me before Xmas if I can.

Have a good day girls x x


----------



## Treykid3

butterflydebs said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to butterflydebs and mommapick!!!!!
> 
> Charting seems complex at first but actually isnt too bad once you get used to it. Fertility Friend is a really good tool to use (even though I hate it this month lol!) and helps you to get to know your own fertility signs quite quickly.
> 
> The three things most people tend to do are:
> 
> Charting Basal Body Temp (In the UK, buy the fertility thermometer from boots as it has 3 decimal places not 2): take it after a minimum of 3 hours unbroken sleep and straight away as soon as you move. Keep your thermometer by your bedside table and take it straight away, even if you are busting for a wee (thats normally me in the morning!). Fertility Friend has a mobile application so I update my temp on it straight away. Try to take it at the same time every morning. Charting BBT is very useful but doesnt help you to preempt ovulation as you only see a temp rise after you ovulate.
> 
> Checking cervical mucus (CM) : CM is very important in helping Mr Sperm along. 'Fertile' CM is either watery or of an eggwhite consistency and happens only around your fertile window as your body gears up for ovulation.
> 
> Using OPK (Ovulation Predictor Kits): Supermarkets sell these and you can get cheap ones online (ebay or amazon). These detect a hormone called Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which peaks 12-36 hours before you ovulate, so getting a positive one of this helps you to know when to 'baby dance' (BD).
> 
> 
> _Updated list:_
> 
> *Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*
> 
> *sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept!!!!
> 
> *mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th
> 
> *Louise1985 *testing Sept 24th
> 
> *MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th
> 
> *Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th
> 
> *Shazmos *testing Sept 28th
> 
> *Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th
> 
> *MommaPick *testing Oct 1st
> 
> *Calasen *testing Oct 2nd
> 
> *Kracker *testing Oct 5th
> 
> *giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th
> 
> *KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th
> 
> *mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th
> 
> *CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th
> 
> *lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th
> 
> *curly123 *testing Oct
> 
> *TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov
> 
> *butterflydebs *testing????
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replies, I really have no idea when i should test as I havent had any af for so long cant remember what my cycle was like! Since removal have only had a tiny bit of spotting just after 26/08/10 then on the 07/09/10 feel like I could be pregnant because I feel differant and boobs seem to have grown plus have mouth ulcers(which I never get!), but then think maybe I am going nuts and its my brain playing tricks on me as I want to be pregnant. Its so hard to concentrate on other things but is it to early to test and I know if I do and its negative will be so upset.
> 
> Plus the sensible side of my brain says its only been 4 weeks get a grip help lol
> 
> Ps how do you reply to a message someone has sent just you ? xxClick to expand...

Right after my removal I would have sworn I was preggo. Had all the symptoms, but in hindsight I realized it was my hormones going crazy. For some people it takes a little time to get their hormones regulated. It was hard for me to accept as I wanted to be preggo right away. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am so glad to find a place that isnt 2 plus years old!

A bit of back ground. Im 30 and DH is 33. I have a 8 year old from another relationship and DH has 2 boys from another relationshiop. We have a handsome 2 year old son together. We have been TTC number 3 for 11 months after mirana was removed. I had the mirana for 5 years after daughter and only had it removed because my 5 years was up. I didnt have any issues at all and never saw AF after the first 3 months. So when BC was brought up after our son I was all over the mirana band wagon. However this time around I got every possible Side effect you could think of. AF was back in full force, and the cramps were out of this world. My PMS was crazy as well...My poor DH didnt know what was going on as I didnt normaly get PMS. My energy lvl was at a all time low. and I had no libido.(this was sad for my DH as well since we have only been married 2 years) After 8 months we decided to ttc number 3. Plus I was pretty sure that this wasnt just being a new mom and the mirana had to go. 

I don't want to go to the doctors yet as I'm only 30 and dont want to be told that something is wrong. My son's birth was kinda hard and I worry something happened at that time....or maybe the mirena did something in the 8 months I had it in. Plus I know we CAN have babies as we have our son together. I was looking on-line for something that might help things along and ran accross " MACA ROOT" . From what I've read its a food and not a hormone for you cant take too much of it and it wont mess with anything else you may be taking. It's said to help with fertility, mood, libido , energy and a mess of other things. I've been taking it for 3 days now and already notice the extra energy. Also I've noticed a increase in libido as well, Im not just there cause DH is wanting a little nookie! :happydance: I've read alot of stories of long term TTC couples who have gotten pregnant after the first or second CD. SO I thought I would give it a try. If nothing else the other benifits I'm getting is well worth it!!

Has anyone else tried Maca??


----------



## mommyof2peas

bump


----------



## Guera

May I be added to the thread?

My name is Cheri,(35) DH and I have been together 10 years, we have 3 beautiful munchkins DJ is 6, Diego is 5 and Nadia is 2. I had Mirena for 2y3m and had it removed Aug 10th. I wont even go into the slew of negative side effects I had while it was in, because this is a TTC thread right? :)

Removed Aug 10th
had withdrawal bleeding from the 12th-15th
Oed on Aug 21st
spotted all through the month
AF on Sept. 1st
Oed on Sept 16

Ive been taking some herbs to try and help regulate my cycle

Vitex- all cycle
Dong Quai- from af -O
Red Clover- af-O
Red Raspberry leaf- all cycle
b6- all cycle
b-12 all cycle
prenatal vit
fish oil


ETA; Mommyof2peas, I have heard Maca is really good for TTC, am not taking it as I am trying to regulate my hormones to TTC. Goggle Maca for fertility and you should get a lot of info.
babydust!


----------



## MrsPOP

mommyof2peas and Guera, welcome!



_Updated list_:

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co* testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985* testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker* testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88 *testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe* testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx* testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt* testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 

*butterflydebs *testing????

*mommyof2peas* testing ???


----------



## MrsPOP

mommyof2peas and Guera, welcome and good luck for those bfps of yours

_Updated list_:

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co* testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985* testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker* testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88 *testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe* testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx* testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt* testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 

*butterflydebs *testing????

*mommyof2peas* testing ???


----------



## MrsPOP

mommyof2peas and Guera, welcome and good luck for those bfps of yours!!!

Feel free to ask questions, share anything about your stories and gather up some juicy :babydust: !!!

mommyof2peas, when will you be testing hun so I can update the list?

_Updated list_:

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *17th Sept!!!! 

*mommyof3co* testing Sept 16th

*Louise1985* testing Sept 24th 

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker* testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88 *testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe* testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx* testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt* testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 

*butterflydebs *testing????

*mommyof2peas* testing ???


----------



## Kracker

Hey all how are we today?? I am just about to go into my 2ww and I am not holding my breath this month :nope: We :sex: yesterday and the day before but not today and highly unlikely tomorrow. :blush: I am just keeping everything crossed that we have done enough and perhaps :spermy: will get there. I have hated this ttc from the start. I think I have too much info and am constantly worrying about it and putting pressure on myself!! I just want a sticky bean! Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MrsPOP

sorry for the treble post....my tinternet aint working right!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you for the warm welcome! :blush:
As far as testing goes , My CD has been off the last couple months...I was like clock work. Then a couple months ago I was a week early, Last month a was a week earlier then that. After 11 months of TTC I've long since stoped charting and figure Ill just go with the flow. Alot less stress that way. So If I make it to oct 1st I will go ahead and try testing :-= untill then I will just keep :sex: every other day( and DH doesnt mind that ) :haha:


----------



## mum2millsxx

I got my first high today using the CBFM :happydance:made me feel a bit better as i didnt hv a clue when i ovulated as my periods r messed up from the mirena.. it is the first cycle tho so im not sure if il get a peak or not.. hope ur all well x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Just want to say Hi to all the new ladies joining the thread. 

mum2millsxx - I had my Peak on the CBFM yesterday and the day before after just 1 high, its also my first cycle using it - so fx'd you will get your peak too in the next couple of days.

x x x


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening everyone, 

Just got home from work and am shattered! Gave in to pressure yesterday from OH to test BFN ! but thought it would be to early anyway although have no idea when AF due on what it feels like as has been so long since I had it, have been feeling really queasy for the past couple of days. How did everyone else feel after the mirana was out and hormones were getting back to normal ? PS can someone explain how to reply to private message I am rubbish with technical stuff xx:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I felt like pooh after having it removed...I had pretty big clots, and some wicked cramps....My AF got back down to normal after that though. As far as feeling normal after it was removed, Im still (almost a year later ) trying to feel like myself.:wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya butterflydebs! 

Just wanted to reply to your message. 

1. If you want to reply to a PM, just scroll to underneath the message and you will find a white box with a copy of the message you have been sent. You can then either delete the sent message and write your own or quote the message in your reply. 

2. I totally thought I was pregnant when I had my Mirena out. I had all the symptoms including being sick in the mornings and being totally emotional etc. Don't let me put you off though - it's possible to get pregnant without getting AF when you have Mirena out! 

xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I hope you're doing ok. Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is getting on. That's all!! 

xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im newer to the boards, so I've been trolling the last couple days! I'm feeling pretty happy about this month! thanks for asking:happydance:


----------



## Guera

keeping my fingers crossed that we all get BFPs this month!


----------



## MrsPOP

Evening guys, update list with congratulations to Louise1985 who got her bfp this morning!!!!!


_Updated list:_

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985 * :bfp: 23rd Sept

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 26th 

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov


----------



## sls612

Congrats Louise1985!! :happydance:


----------



## butterflydebs

lauraclili said:


> Hiya butterflydebs!
> 
> Just wanted to reply to your message.
> 
> 1. If you want to reply to a PM, just scroll to underneath the message and you will find a white box with a copy of the message you have been sent. You can then either delete the sent message and write your own or quote the message in your reply.
> 
> 2. I totally thought I was pregnant when I had my Mirena out. I had all the symptoms including being sick in the mornings and being totally emotional etc. Don't let me put you off though - it's possible to get pregnant without getting AF when you have Mirena out!
> 
> xxx

Thanks for your message feels good to be able to talk to other people about how I am feeling, at the moment feeling pretty nuts!!!
Just want to get back to normal and get AF so I can look at my cycle and hopefully get pregnant soon x


----------



## butterflydebs

Congrats Louise 1985 xx


----------



## Treykid3

Congrats Louise!!!


----------



## Kracker

Wayhay!! Congrats Louise xxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Congrats Louise1985!! I can't believe that's two BFPs already it's so exciting!!!


----------



## cliqmo

BFN for me today, hopefully its too early as af due on 28th :confused:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats Louise - fab news x x 

Cliqmo - sorry about the :bfn: FF always advises to test on 16 dpo as there is likely to be a more conclusive result and less chance of early testing confusion.

Personally in the past when I have tested earlier than :af: due date for me if I have had a :bfn: a day or 2 before its stayed that way for me, so I would defo recommend that you hold out for a few more days if you can before you re-test. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats Louise! 

I'm sorry for the BFN Cliqmo. 

x


----------



## MrsPOP

:hugs: to Cliqmo...I tested today (I have no idea why!) and of course...:bfn: DH didnt know I was testing and looked quite anxious but I explained I wasnt going to have a meltdown like I did last month! AF is due in 3 days...I know Im out already and Im ok with that this month.

Hope everyone is ok! xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

:hugs: MrsPOP - despite the result sounds like you have a good PMA on this one, if it isn't your month then I wish you extra :dust: for next!! xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hmmmm, just noticed my Alterna Tickers are missing!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

KittyKatBabe said:


> :hugs: MrsPOP - despite the result sounds like you have a good PMA on this one, if it isn't your month then I wish you extra :dust: for next!! xx

I do have quite a lot of PMA at the moment....its quite a nice feeling to have 3 days before AF is due...maybe Im going crazy :wacko: lol :haha:


----------



## shazmos

Im not optimistic either :wacko:

No symptoms, nothing to report at all. 

Never mind. If AF turns up next week, im joining the gym to keep myself busy and try to focus on losing a few pounds rather that babies, babies, babies. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shazmos


xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

shazmos said:


> Im not optimistic either :wacko:
> 
> No symptoms, nothing to report at all.
> 
> Never mind. If AF turns up next week, im joining the gym to keep myself busy and try to focus on losing a few pounds rather that babies, babies, babies.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shazmos
> 
> 
> xxxx

Hey Shazmos, that's my plan too...lose some pounds to gain some lol!


----------



## monni24

I everyone. My name is Monica and I am a recent ex mirena user. I am 26 and my dh is 30 and we live in KY. My dh and I have been together for 7 years and we have been married for 1. This is our first time TTC. I had my mirena for 2 ½ years and had it removed 8/23 and I am on cd 1 of my first cycle since removal. Its great to see so many other ex mirena users!

@ Ttcbabynmber2 I talked to my doctor regarding miscarriages after mirena cause I read some site and it made me really freak out! He said it is always a possibility and that it would be best to wait till I had my first cycle to try. I hope that helps!


----------



## mrsbiddles

Hi everyone! Wow, my first post! :) I just had my Mirena removed 3 days ago, and already I feel like a totally different person. I'm wondering what changes you noticed as soon as it was removed? I LOVED my Mirena. I loved not having periods, not having mood swings, pms or cramps. What I didn't notice until it was removed was that my libido was missing and I'd lost my passion for so many other things. I had no idea it'd affected my personality so much. I also didn't realize how even it kept me, and how much it kept me from yelling at my children. I'm just wondering if any of you have experienced anything similar?

I have NO idea where I am in my cycle, so I have no idea when I'll be testing. With my last two though, I got pregnant VERY quickly. With DS1, I got pregnant right after a miscarriage but before I'd had a full cycle. With DS2, we thought we'd just see what happened when I stopped nursing DS1. I'd only had 2 post partum periods in 9 months and found out I was pregnant about 3 weeks after we stopped preventing, even though my last cycle had been more than 2 months prior.

I had to find a new board to post on because the ones I usually frequent are also frequented by my sister, and I'm not ready for my family to know that we're trying, so voila! Here I am! Congrats to those who have already gotten their BFP's! And I can't wait to see all the other ones come up! Good luck to all!


----------



## MrsPOP

_Updated list:_ to welcome Monni24 and mrsbiddles to the group. Im loving how many of us are out there and hopefully this thread is going to be shining with the multitude of :bfp: 's coming our way!

Mrsbiddles, my hormones went psycho when I first had it removed...its only this past week my mood has settled down and I feel more sane than ever!!!!!!!!

:dust: to you all!

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612* :bfp:17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985* :bfp: 23rd Sept

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 27th 

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing ?end of Oct

*TTCbabynmber2* testing Nov

*mrsbiddles *testing ???


----------



## Louise1985

hold in there girls :)

there is defo hope for you all...i know i was wondering how mirena would effect me TTC after removal but one cycle and i got my :bfp: and it was only last week i was in same boat as u gals!

:dust: for u all.....and fingers crossed for next week shazmos hunny :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

monni24 said:


> I everyone. My name is Monica and I am a recent ex mirena user. I am 26 and my dh is 30 and we live in KY. My dh and I have been together for 7 years and we have been married for 1. This is our first time TTC. I had my mirena for 2 ½ years and had it removed 8/23 and I am on cd 1 of my first cycle since removal. Its great to see so many other ex mirena users!
> 
> @ Ttcbabynmber2 I talked to my doctor regarding miscarriages after mirena cause I read some site and it made me really freak out! He said it is always a possibility and that it would be best to wait till I had my first cycle to try. I hope that helps!

Welcome to the thread! I think it's probably best to wait one cycle but I'm just so impatient to start trying :wacko: lol


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

mrsbiddles said:


> Hi everyone! Wow, my first post! :) I just had my Mirena removed 3 days ago, and already I feel like a totally different person. I'm wondering what changes you noticed as soon as it was removed? I LOVED my Mirena. I loved not having periods, not having mood swings, pms or cramps. What I didn't notice until it was removed was that my libido was missing and I'd lost my passion for so many other things. I had no idea it'd affected my personality so much. I also didn't realize how even it kept me, and how much it kept me from yelling at my children. I'm just wondering if any of you have experienced anything similar?
> 
> I have NO idea where I am in my cycle, so I have no idea when I'll be testing. With my last two though, I got pregnant VERY quickly. With DS1, I got pregnant right after a miscarriage but before I'd had a full cycle. With DS2, we thought we'd just see what happened when I stopped nursing DS1. I'd only had 2 post partum periods in 9 months and found out I was pregnant about 3 weeks after we stopped preventing, even though my last cycle had been more than 2 months prior.
> 
> I had to find a new board to post on because the ones I usually frequent are also frequented by my sister, and I'm not ready for my family to know that we're trying, so voila! Here I am! Congrats to those who have already gotten their BFP's! And I can't wait to see all the other ones come up! Good luck to all!

Welcome! I also love my Mirena it's awesome not having period and I never experienced any side effects. Now that I read your post though I'm curious to see I I'll feel any changes once it's out next week. I like being able to have people going through the same things as me:winkwink:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@Cliqmo and MrsPoP sorry about the BFNs :( I'll be sending you lots of
:dust::dust:


----------



## shazmos

Any ex mirenas online that are due to test next week??

Feel a bit fed up :nope:

I feel i have done EVERYTHING i could to get pg this month but just dont thinks its worked. 

I poas (couldnt help it, it told me to) and it was only a ic but just a BFN. Im only 8DPO but dont feel positive at all. Not sure when to test again.

Any PMA out there today?

xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Here's some PMA for you Shaz!!!! :dust:

Im pretty sure am out this month. 9DPO and a teeny bit of pink/brown tinged CM when I wipe. Boo.

Doesnt matter though, because Oct is gonna be my month!

Im armed with my OPKs, my ConceivePlus, my VitB50 complex and my soon-to-be delivered IC HPTs! Gonna change :sex: to every other day and Im sooooo gonna catch that egg !!!!!

:dust: to everyone!



*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Cliqmo *testing Sept 26th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*MrsPOP *testing Oct 24th 

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing ?end of Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*mrsbiddles *testing ???


----------



## Guera

Well I gave in and POAS for the last three days in a row, and guess what...BFN!

Yep, now at 10dpo and still BFN, I dont feel too great about it. Actually feel pretty crappy, I mean come on, can I just freakin get pregnant already. Sorry to rant.

My temps have also flat lined, what the heck does that mean?

Congrats to the BFPs and babydust to everyone


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well Amazon has become my friend..after talking to DH we have decided to go ahead and buy some ovulation strips and a BBT. I hope it gets here in time for AF so I can buckle down and chart. Maybe it was childish of me to think i didnt need to do any of these things. I mean Im 30...and my mom had all her girly parts out when she was 32 because of endo. With everything that happened in the first year for DH and I, I thought it would be so simple. But maybe that was just the powers that be telling us we were ment to be together....now we have to work for what we want... Also wanted to say that I started a journal as well.:thumbup: PMA to everyone also :dust:


----------



## shazmos

Im going to stick with everything im already doing but buy some concieive plus (as i hardly have any CM). Also im going to get rid of all the hpts so that it stops me testing everyday. Hopefully that way, ill only test if i either FEEL pg or am due/late for AF. 

xxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Guera: temps can be very weird. I'm 10DPO, BFN again but my temps have skyrocketed! Very odd.

Mommyof2peas: charting can be good fun you know and may increase your chances. A good friend of mine was NTNP for 8 months, started charting and realising she wasn't BDing at the right time and *boom* 2 months later she got her bfp!

Shaz: conceiveplus is good stuff. DH wasn't a huge fan at first but he loves it now!

Mwah and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Guera

MrsPop, you are almost the same dpo as me! I keep getting BFNs on ICs, then went and picked up a FRER and within the 3 min got a super super faint pink line, so faint that DH thinks Im crazy, but I totally see it. I know its too early to get excited, but at least Im not out yet. FXed you get a BFP!
wanna take a peek at the pic, probably cant tell from the picture though.
 



Attached Files:







fall 023.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 23









fall 022.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shazmos

Hi Guera.

I cant see 2 lines but i totally believe you that its there.

Congrats.

How many DPO are you???

Any symptoms??

xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey Guera,

I *think* I might see summat there but faint at the moment. Im very excited for you and will keep my FX'd that I can update your status with a bfp!!!!!!

I was BFN again this morning and woke up today with some cramps...very AF in nature :cry: she's due today as well...little :witch: that she is!!!!!!

However, I do feel very nauseous today too...but I think thats my periods as I used to vomit with them every month before I had any hormone input.

*sigh* I just wish I knew either way. This sucks.


----------



## cliqmo

I can confirm my cycles are regular as wicked :witch: got me today. The huge piece of dark chocolate tiffin improved my mood though :D 

Good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## MrsPOP

Enjoy your tiffin honey...next month will be yours!!!!


----------



## curly123

Mrsbiddles...

I am so amazed and relieved to find that every effect you have mentioned after having had the mirena removed is exactly wha i have been experiencing!!!

i can't actually believe that for 2 years i actually put up with supressing so much of myself and so much about me and my feelings changing etc....

i felt an immediate 'lift' a day after it was removed and have been rising to the surface since!

I had breakthrough bleed for 6 days 2 days after it was removed and then got my AF a day after that... so charting hopfully this cycle!

I have learnt so much about my own body and women in general fom this site and everyone who is on here I feel so brilliant and lucky!

Hope you're feeling better now.

Louise - amazing news!! Congrats hun!
PMA all round! 

xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Aww :hugs: to all the girls lacking a bit of PMA today.........we musn't lose hope as we will get our little healthy babies even if it takes a little longer than we initially thought!

Guera - I couldn't really tell on that pic, but I remember when I was trying to take pics of my FRER it wouldn't show very well either, I bet if you test Weds it will be clearer and easier to photograph.

*  *:dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Louise1985

just popped back to have a sneaky peek at the mirena thread :)

lots of :dust: to all u girlies... it will happen soon xxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks Louise for the PMA!!!!

Still no AF for me yet...everytime I feel a twinge, Im rushing to the loo expecting to see her ugly mug but nope...no witchy! Its very odd...I feel sooooo period-y! Even if Ive come on tomorrow I wont be too down because that'll give me a slightly better LP of 11 days! I tested on an IC tonight (quite diluted urine) and bfn still...hmmm.


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya all, 

I hope AF stays away for all you lovely ladies who are waiting for it. 

I'm still waiting for Ov so I've got a little while before the madness sets in! 

I hope you're all feeling good and positive today. 

x


----------



## MEGARICE03

HI! My name is Maritza (26yo) and I did 9 hours of research yesterday in regards to how long it would take to get pregnant after removing Mirena. I thought this was one of the most helpful threads! 

I had my Mirena in for the full 5 years and had it replaced last year for an additional year. I have an almost 7 year old son, who is the light of my life! He was from my first marriage. Things didn't work out with my 1st DH as I planned but I met my current DH (32yo) years ago and since we had planned out our dream wedding and I've counted down for over 400 days to today! (And my ex is waiting for his 4th!) Today, I had my mirena removed! I LOVED Mirena, and I will definitely get it again for future BC. SOOO After over a year of marriage and a MUST wanted and long await try at pregnancy.. Here I AM! 

My DH was in the military and was adopted so the closest thing he's had to a real 'family' were his brother's at arms. He's looking forward to having a child he can call one of his 'own'. Not everyone is supportive right now, but We both feel it's time. 

SO I want to get pregnant today! lol I know I have high hopes and I don't even know where I am on my cycle, since I didn't really bleed or spot this past month and I've had light to no bleeding through-out my Mirena experience. I am guessing that I'm actually Oving now bc of my last recorded AF. 

My OB suggested I wait to have AF prior to trying and then I asked what happens if I try before, and she really couldn't answer. Nothing has really been tested and all her prior patients have not had problem pregnancies when they immediately conceived. She mentioned the whole thin/thick lining thing but wasn't convincing to me that I should wait. So sprinkle some baby dust my way! I'm BDing tonight!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Megarice03, welcome to the post-Mirena world! 

I really hope your stay here in TTC is a short one and you get to graduate to 1st Tri as soon as possible. 

Here's a little baby dust to get you going... 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thank you! I should've asked first, May I be part of the sisterhood of post-mirena TTCers? I'm just to excited to start this journey. I haven't even had my side effects of the removal yet. A little crampy but that's all. :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## MrsPOP

Welcome MEGARICE03!!! Hope your time with us is extra-short and full of babydust!

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985 * :bfp: 23rd Sept!!!!

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Shazmos *testing Sept 28th 

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera *testing Sept 28th - _possible lines on FRER!_

*MrsPOP *testing Sept 28th

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*Cliqmo *testing Oct 26th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing ?end of Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov

*mrsbiddles *testing ???

*MEGARICE03 *testing ???


----------



## Kracker

Hiya to all, old and new. Good luck for those testing soon xxx


----------



## SAJ

ooh good thread! I have some catch-up reading to do and then I'll post too! Just had to say good thread!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ladies tomorrow is the big day for me I'm finally getting my Mirena removed! :happydance:and im super scared and xcited! I cant believe i will be able to join in on all the actual ttc anxiety and xcitement lol even though i think im going to wait one cycle before we real start ttc at least im getting closer to that point lol. 
I did have a question for you ladies im ging to purchase the cbfm and im going to try that fertility friend ovulation calendar idt im going to take my temp but anyway im wondering how accurate they are has anyone who already has children tried them? did they work? please let me know cuz i thik the cbfm can get pricy n i dont want to waste my $. Thank!:wohoo:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Ttcbabynmber2-I'm excited for you! we'll be going through the same things since i got mine out today.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im shown a conception for you for December 2010, and I see a healthy baby girl born 2011, and all is well around pregnancy and birth for you, Im shown she comes in a little early but that isnt a problem as I see her healthy, a good feeder and weighing around 6lbs 10 /11, I feel she is quite dark haired

From gail. this is funny to me because she also said I would have one more. conception in sept. 2013..I guess my DH only makes babies between sep and dec. our son cas con. in nov lol Not that I want to wait this long but we really want a girl so it made me pretty excited. :happydance:

PMA to all and Loads of :dust:


----------



## SAJ

ah, okay so I didn't read through all the posts :blush: but I thought I would post anyway. I'm 25. Married 1.5 years, and I have an almost-9-year-old (yes, I had him when I was 16). We're TTC #2 since I had my mirena removed April 13th, 2010 after having it in for 4 years. Didn't have many side effects other than weight gain, no AF (YAY!), and I don't know. Maybe there were others that I didn't attribute to the mirena. Anyway, my husband works out of town for 15 days and he's back for 6 so my schedule doesn't always line up with his. Next time he's home during my ovulation is end of October so I'm hoping it will be our lucky shot!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MEGARICE03 said:


> Ttcbabynmber2-I'm excited for you! we'll be going through the same things since i got mine out today.

What a coincidence! We should be TTC buddies I'll add u as a friend:happydance:


----------



## shazmos

Well Girls. Im still in shock got my :bfp: this morning, after being convinced i 'was out' and wasnt going to even bother testing. 

I would like to share a few things with you to give you hope, either this month or the months to come. 

Firstly (and most importantly) I HAD NO SYMPTOMS. Nothing, zilcho. The only thing i did have was the dull ache in my belly that made me think :witch: was on her way. Thinking about it, i felt like she was going to arrive for the first 6 months into both my previous pregnancies. Not cramping but just a dull ache. 

Secondly, i was concerned as i have NO EWCM, infact not much CM of any type (occasionally creamy, and i mean occasionally) I was wondering that the lack of my CM was a factor i wasnt concieving, clearly not.

Thirdly, pls stear well clear of the internet cheapie tests. There are absolute shite!!!! I have taken 2 in the last week with nothing, i took one today and a very (and i mean very)faint line, whereas FRER came up in seconds. Seriously dont waste your money and put the pennies you save not buying them, towards proper accurate tests.

There, thats it!!!! Hope to see you all very soon in the 1st Trimester. 

I still can't believe it, i dont feel pg at all. 

FX'd for me and GL to all you girls. 

xxxxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Shazmos, congratulations hun, were you using the CBFM? Its my first cycle with this and we shall see.

But so pleased for you, when was :witch: due have you waited until you are late or did you just take a chance early test?

x x x


----------



## MrsPOP

Shazmos: CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!! :happydance: Im so delighted for you!!!!!!!! Yay!

SAJ - welcome to the Mirena thread! As you can see, its really quite a lucky one so I hope some of that babydust rubs off on you!!!! Best of luck for your BFP.

TTCbabynmber2 - I hope your removal goes ok. Mine wasnt too bad you know, much better than insertion (I had to have 2 goes...OUCH!)

As far as Im concerned...Im one day late on my period, feel horrendously nauseous but :bfn: on FRER and IC. Also had a temp drop again, so I think Im out after getting my hopes up :cry:

:dust: to all!


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept!!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept !!!!

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*Guera * testing Sept 28th _ possible lines on FRER!_

*MrsPOP * Due AF Sept 27th _BFNs so far but still no sign of _

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*SAJ *testing Oct 17th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*Cliqmo *testing Oct 26th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing end of Oct

*mrsbiddles *testing Oct

*MEGARICE03 *testing Oct 

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov


----------



## shazmos

Yes i used the CBFM for the 1st month. 

Im only 11dpo so AF not due until 1st or 3rd (can't remember which).

Good luck and lots of :dust:

xxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

YAY! Congrats Shazmos!


----------



## MrsPOP

shazmos said:


> Yes i used the CBFM for the 1st month.
> 
> Im only 11dpo so AF not due until 1st or 3rd (can't remember which).
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:
> 
> xxxx

Im soooo getting a CBFM! I think AF will be here today/tomorrow x


----------



## MEGARICE03

How do you reply to a PM? lol I'm BRAND new..


----------



## MrsPOP

I think you might need 10 posts or something before you can do that...Im not sure hon!


----------



## Amelia Croall

Hi girls, 

I'm new to this and when I see you girls write OH and TTC I have no idea what they all mean hahaha sorry if I'm being really dumb. 

I got married in June had my Mirena coil out in June as well, only had 2 cycle's since then, haven't had one this month yet, think I keep thinking about it to much and stressing myself out as I feel like I'm never gonna get pregnant as I have endo POS, this is why I joined this forum as I wanted to talk to people that are in the same boat as me and hopefully it will make me realise I'm not the only one. xXx


----------



## MEGARICE03

I see, That makes sense. So did anyone feel like it hurt when you tried BD for the first time after removal? Just wondering...


----------



## MrsPOP

Amelia: You're definately not the only one. I have Endo too, there are a lot of us out there. Congrats on getting married btw!!! I'll add your name to the list if you want hun, this thread is very lucky! There are threads in the forum with the TTC abbreviations on it, I'll try and find it but for now...

TTC: Trying to Conceive
DH: Dear Husband
OH: Other Half
AF: Aunt Flow (period)
BFP: Big fat positive (preg test)
BFN: Big fat negative (preg test)
FMU: First morning urine
FRER: First Response Pregnancy test
IC: INternet Cheapie (can be a preg test or OPK)
OPK: Ovulation Prediction Kit
LH: Lutenising Hormone
BBT: Basal Body Temperature
FF: Fertility Friend

MEGARICE03: BD didnt hurt after Mirena removal and we did it about 2 days or so after it was taken out. xxx


----------



## Amelia Croall

Hi MrsPop 

You are a gem thank you so much for giving me that information, I'm starting to pick up on it now, If you could add me to the list that would be very nice of you, thank you, it's so nice to talk to other women with the same problems.


----------



## Amelia Croall

And I also agree that BD didn't hurt after having the merina coil removed.


----------



## lauraclili

BD got me for the first couple of times after Mirena was removed but then my endo means that BD hurts quite often... 

x

Welcome new lovelies! 

x


----------



## Guera

Congrats to Shazmoo! :happydance:

Since a few of you are soon to remove or just had it out, I thought Id give my experience on removal.
Let me first say I was one that hated Mirena, got almost every negative side effect in the book, made me gain weight that I couldnt take off, horrid mood swings, repeated yeast infections (NEVER pre mirena), bled like crazy, 3 days a week for the first year, then every other week till removal, bad cramps, foggy thinking, zero sex drive, ect...
Removal was a breeze, took like 2 seconds and I didnt feel a thing. Insertion was horible! I felt great immediately after. At 2 days post removal I had withdrawal bleeding for 3 days, and spotting for a lot of that cycle. I started charting and temping right after removal and did O at about cd15, but then only had a 10day LP. 
This cycle I started taking vit B-6 to help lengthen the Lp and a few herbs to aid in regulating of my cycle/hormones. Vitex, Dong Quai, Red Clover, & Red Raspberry leaf, as well as vitamins. I use OPKs in addition to my charting and Oed at about cd16, we also used preseed this cycle since Mirena had a way of drying up any CM I had. 
On 11dpo I got a faint BFP, and its getting darker, so even though I am very cautious, it looks like I have conceived. 
Good luck to you all!

this is todays hpt, you guys tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







fall 028.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## butterflydebs

Guera said:


> Congrats to Shazmoo! :happydance:
> 
> 
> this is todays hpt, you guys tell me what you think

It definatley looks like a positive to me congratulations x

Evening everyone looks like loads has happened in the last couple of days congratulaions shamos thats fab news, 

I have test now about 3 times still BFN and still no Af also still feeling bit sick so no idea whats goings on :cry:

xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

OMG Guera, Congratulations looks like a fab line you have there a defo positive x x x :happydance:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

shazmos said:


> Well Girls. Im still in shock got my :bfp: this morning, after being convinced i 'was out' and wasnt going to even bother testing.
> 
> I would like to share a few things with you to give you hope, either this month or the months to come.
> 
> Firstly (and most importantly) I HAD NO SYMPTOMS. Nothing, zilcho. The only thing i did have was the dull ache in my belly that made me think :witch: was on her way. Thinking about it, i felt like she was going to arrive for the first 6 months into both my previous pregnancies. Not cramping but just a dull ache.
> 
> Secondly, i was concerned as i have NO EWCM, infact not much CM of any type (occasionally creamy, and i mean occasionally) I was wondering that the lack of my CM was a factor i wasnt concieving, clearly not.
> 
> Thirdly, pls stear well clear of the internet cheapie tests. There are absolute shite!!!! I have taken 2 in the last week with nothing, i took one today and a very (and i mean very)faint line, whereas FRER came up in seconds. Seriously dont waste your money and put the pennies you save not buying them, towards proper accurate tests.
> 
> There, thats it!!!! Hope to see you all very soon in the 1st Trimester.
> 
> I still can't believe it, i dont feel pg at all.
> 
> FX'd for me and GL to all you girls.
> 
> xxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Guera said:


> Congrats to Shazmoo! :happydance:
> 
> Since a few of you are soon to remove or just had it out, I thought Id give my experience on removal.
> Let me first say I was one that hated Mirena, got almost every negative side effect in the book, made me gain weight that I couldnt take off, horrid mood swings, repeated yeast infections (NEVER pre mirena), bled like crazy, 3 days a week for the first year, then every other week till removal, bad cramps, foggy thinking, zero sex drive, ect...
> Removal was a breeze, took like 2 seconds and I didnt feel a thing. Insertion was horible! I felt great immediately after. At 2 days post removal I had withdrawal bleeding for 3 days, and spotting for a lot of that cycle. I started charting and temping right after removal and did O at about cd15, but then only had a 10day LP.
> This cycle I started taking vit B-6 to help lengthen the Lp and a few herbs to aid in regulating of my cycle/hormones. Vitex, Dong Quai, Red Clover, & Red Raspberry leaf, as well as vitamins. I use OPKs in addition to my charting and Oed at about cd16, we also used preseed this cycle since Mirena had a way of drying up any CM I had.
> On 11dpo I got a faint BFP, and its getting darker, so even though I am very cautious, it looks like I have conceived.
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> this is todays hpt, you guys tell me what you think

That looks like a BFP to me too! Congratulations!!:happydance: Wow so many BFPs I hope they keep on coming!


----------



## Treykid3

So I have question for the ladies with BFPs. How long were you TTC after removal?


----------



## Kracker

Wahoo 2 new bfp's!!! Congratulations lovelies xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

YAYAY! So excited for all the BFP I love how Guera was just throwing it in there last sentence. lol Congrats girly!.. day 2 Post removal.. no bleeding or spotting of any kind.. just cramping..


----------



## Guera

Treykid3 said:


> So I have question for the ladies with BFPs. How long were you TTC after removal?

Well I had mine out on Aug 10th, got my first BFP on Sept. 26 (our 9th wedding anniversary BTW), so it was about 6 weeks from removal. Seemed like a lot longer than that. I did do a ton of things to try and get my cycle back to normal. Hoping that my uterus is toned enough to hold a sticky bean. 

Lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## MEGARICE03

So, What does B-6 do to Regulate AF?


----------



## Guera

it is supposed to lengthen the Luteal phase, a LP that is short cannot sustain a pregnancy so the egg will not implant or be dispelled shortly after implantation. 

B6 helps keeps the progesterone up, therefore lengthening the LP 
also good for people that spot days before af is due.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello gals! So update from the OB today...I get to start clomid soon as AF gets here...I'm not sad, just looking at it as the next step. My OB doesnt see any reason that I shouldnt already be pregnant now...other then bad luck...He was my OB for my son so he KNOWS my DH and I can make babys together. so this is me hoping!! I've never WANTED the :witch: to get here so bad in my whole life :rofl: :haha::haha: I'm stoked to start charting again and really get down to baby making.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

You go Mommyof2peas, keep up the PMA and I hope you get the :witch: soon so you can start with your new approach asap.

:hugs:

x


----------



## shazmos

Treykid3 said:


> So I have question for the ladies with BFPs. How long were you TTC after removal?

3 months!!! 
xxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

mommyof2peas if it's of any comfort, I'm a clomid baby! My mom got Prego right away after taking it. =) :dust: to you. 

So I was a little hormonal last night, everything felt very annoying. Is that normal post removal? I was spotting slightly and it was brownish and mucusy. I think I need a journal, how do I start one?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

MEGARICE03 said:


> mommyof2peas if it's of any comfort, I'm a clomid baby! My mom got Prego right away after taking it. =) :dust: to you.
> 
> So I was a little hormonal last night, everything felt very annoying. Is that normal post removal? I was spotting slightly and it was brownish and mucusy. I think I need a journal, how do I start one?

Hey Megarice03, to start a journal - go to your required section, I would assume you want go to TTC, click on journals,or follow this link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/ then just select New Thread and start building your Journo.

GL and I will probably come over and stalk you lol :happydance:


----------



## MrsPOP

Welcome to the list Amelia and congrats to Guera on her bfp!!!! Woop!

My update today is after yesterday thinking I was out as I had a bit of spotting (thought it was AF), she didnt turn up. Did a FRER on SMU and got a tiiiiiny pink line in 10 mins but its so incredibly faint I dont believe its actually there and Im just seeing things. Digi was negative. Just did a IC but splashed it so it looks BFP but it was a dodgy test. Going to test again with FMU tomorrow with a FRER if that cheeky witch doesnt bother showing her face. Prob not preggy though as my temp has plummeted this morning (but only after a couple of hours sleep - Ive had a crazy past 24 hours with A&E visits for family members etc).


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept!!!! 

*Louise1985* :bfp: 23rd Sept!!!!

*Shazmos * :bfp: 28th Sept !!!!

*Guera *:bfp: Sept 28th !!!!

*mommyof3co * testing Sept 16th

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*MrsPOP * Due AF Sept 27th _tiny line on FRER but not believing it, likely evap._

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th 

*KittyKatBabe* testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*SAJ *testing Oct 17th

*lauraclili *due AF Oct 18th

*Cliqmo *testing Oct 26th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing end of Oct

*mrsbiddles *testing Oct

*MEGARICE03 *testing Oct 

*Amelia Croall *testing Oct

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Oooo MrsPop, sounds interesting.........so have you held off on the CBFM?

I am trying to write a report today and my mind keeps wondering.........PMA is wavering a bit, if only it was this time next week then I would be able to do a test if I felt the need. 

I mustn't think like that, must stay neutral until a time when :af: doesn't show!

Rats - typical mundane wednesday today!


----------



## MrsPOP

No I bought the CBFM yesterday!!! Havent opened it yet coz of this stupid am I in/am i out limbo Im in!!!!!

If Im so jammy that I do get a bfp, I'll be selling it...but ive got a feeling Im going to need it!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Do not lose hope yet, you are still in the game this month and the fact you have had 2 lines on 2 tests is very promising!

You should be able to return for a refund at Superdrug I reckon. 

I did just pop over to your journo too, what a day you had x x


----------



## Guera

MrsPop,
Dont give up hope, my first FRER line was super duper faint. So much that a lot of people couldnt even see it, including my husband. Three days later its finally darker, but not blaring. I still say a line is a line! 

Here is my official BFP, no denying this one. Thanks ladies for all your insight and support. Babydust to all of you!
 



Attached Files:







fall 030.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I know you have probably said this already Guera - but how many dpo is this? Is your :af: late now?

But love the pic x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey add me!!!! I had my mirena taken out 8/24/10


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh and i had it for 1 1/2 years


----------



## Louise1985

shazmos said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> So I have question for the ladies with BFPs. How long were you TTC after removal?
> 
> 3 months!!!
> xxxxClick to expand...

6 weeks!!! :)


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies, 
Temp drop plus cramps plus nasty mood equals impending AF. She's not here yet so I'm waiting. Guera and Louise1985 both conceived in 6 wks and Shazmos in 3 months. That's great you guys! 

MrsPOP, I have a suggestion...what do u think about adding the length of TTC time to the list of names? One of my first questions was how long does it take to conceive after removal. It's just a suggestion...
Don't lose hope...AF hasn't shown up.

I tested and got a BFN, btw.


----------



## lauraclili

I've been ttc for 9 months now - happy to add that to the list. 

Congrats Guera and Louise - such exciting news! 

Sorry AF is impending Trey... 

x


----------



## cliqmo

Happy to add my ttc duration guys, but not sure if you count it from mirena removal (13.08.10), first AF (28.08.10) or first OV (10.09.10) :wacko: 

Congratulations to the BFPers and :dust: to those waiting :D


----------



## Kracker

Hiya all! Mrs pop, I am eagerly waiting for your next entry and have my fingers crossed you get a :bfp: (but not my legs :rofl:) I am having bizarre cramps in my tummy and I have convinced myself that this is it! I will be gutted if :witch: shows. I would have been gutted anyway but I truely believe I am PG. I need to sort my head out really because I know I am putting too much thought into it. :blush: Anyway, welcome to the newies, hope everyone is good today and :dust::dust: to all xxx


----------



## Guera

KittyKatBabe said:


> I know you have probably said this already Guera - but how many dpo is this? Is your :af: late now?
> 
> But love the pic x

today is officially 13dpo and pic is SMU
Thanks


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey guys, super quick update here (more on my journal) as Im on call in work but I *think* :witch: has got me today :( Thanks for all the support. I'll update the list properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## lauraclili

:hug: Mrs P.

x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

:hugs: will get over your journo later hun and catch up there. Roll on to CBFM month - we can fret together lol


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Sorry MrsPop, and congratulations Guera. I'm also happy to add my time ttc-I'm on cycle three now. I've just entered the 2WW, and am determined to not be as neurotic as last month.


----------



## Kylarsmom

How many of the ex mirena gals have actually gotten bfp;s? im starting to fear that dumb mirena was the devil!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Kylarsmom said:


> How many of the ex mirena gals have actually gotten bfp;s? im starting to fear that dumb mirena was the devil!

MrsPoP posts a list when we have updates but since the thread opened this is what we have so far (hope you don'y mind MrsP for me hijacking your list, but I know you are v.busy today)

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

sls612 :bfp: 17th Sept !!!!

Louise1985 :bfp: 23rd Sept !!!!

Shazmos :bfp: 28th Sept !!!!

Guera :bfp: Sept 28th !!!!

mommyof3co testing Sept 16th

Treykid3 testing Sept 28th

MrsPOP Due AF Sept 27th tiny line on FRER but not believing it, likely evap.

butterflydebs testing end of Sept

MommaPick testing Oct 1st

mommyof2peas testing Oct 1st

Calasen testing Oct 2nd

Kracker testing Oct 5th

giggle_gurl88 testing Oct 5th

KittyKatBabe testing Oct 7th

mum2millsxx testing Oct 10th

CouldThisBeIt testing Oct 12th

SAJ testing Oct 17th

lauraclili due AF Oct 18th

Cliqmo testing Oct 26th

curly123 testing Oct

Monni24 testing end of Oct

mrsbiddles testing Oct

MEGARICE03 testing Oct

Amelia Croall testing Oct

TTCbabynmber2 testing Nov

-------------------------------------------------------

So as you can see we are doing pretty well so far, I did get my first bfp after 6 months of NTNP of mirena removal (no charting etc) but unfortunately lost this one, so I am probably the longest ex-mirena here due to the fact I had a 7 month TTC break. So it does happen to the ex-mirena girls, don't lose hope!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

PS sorry if I have missed the list - MrsP you will probably want to double check as I just copied this from the other day!


----------



## MrsPOP

I dont mind at all KittyKatBabe, thanks for updating the list!!! :flower: Yesterday was sooo mad in work I barely had time to come on here, I was getting BnB withdrawals symptoms! :wacko:

Welcome to the ex-Mirena club Kylarsmom! You join quite a few of us taking it out in August! 

As you can see we have 4 BFPs so far and considering this thread is relatively new, I reckon thats definately good going!

Im not sure about the putting how long people have been TTCing for on the list. It is a good idea but the list is getting bigger and bigger and there's already a lot of info on there. Most people tend to have tickers in their signatures of how long they have been TTCing for anyway. If people want, I can put something like eg: 'Mrs POP TTCing since 8/8/10 testing Nov1st'...its quite a lot of info and may make things more confusing but we could give it a go? I'll be updating this post after I submit it to add everyones TTC dates...it may take a while though so bear with me.

Today is CD2 and Im hating it. My body has definately got back to 'normal' AF...meaning waking up in the middle of the night with agonising AF pain, vomiting, needing a hot water bottle permanently pasted to my abdomen, super heavy flow staining my underwear. I hate AF, I really do and all Ive been doing this morning is crying because this was my biggest fear that if it took a while to conceive, my periods would go back to the horrendousness they were like when I didnt have any hormones in my body. I used to have to take about 3 days off school every month with my periods because I couldnt function...all I could do is vomit/doubled up crying in pain and being zonked out from the high dose painkillers I had to get from the Docs. Awful. You see, this is why I will always love Mirena. I might have been a bit depressed on it...but I could function with it. With my natural periods, I cant.

Please can everyone who hasnt already post how long they have been TTCing for and if it is for no 1 baby etc?

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Official Testing Thread Sept/Oct/Nov 2010*

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept _after 4 weeks TTC!!!_

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept _after 6 weeks TTC!!!_

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept _after 3 months TTC!!!_

*Guera *:bfp: Sept 28th _after 6 weeks TTC!!!_

*mommyof3co *testing Sept 16th

*Treykid3 *testing Sept 28th

*butterflydebs *testing end of Sept

*MommaPick *testing Oct 1st

*mommyof2peas *testing Oct 1st

*Calasen *testing Oct 2nd

*Kracker *testing Oct 5th

*giggle_gurl88* testing Oct 5th

*KittyKatBabe *testing Oct 7th

*mum2millsxx *testing Oct 10th

*CouldThisBeIt *testing Oct 12th

*SAJ *testing Oct 17th

*lauraclili *TTC since Jan 2010, due AF Oct 18th

*Cliqmo *TTC since Aug 2010, testing Oct 26th

*Kylarsmom *TTC #2 since Aug 2010, testing Oct 27th

*curly123 *testing Oct

*Monni24 *testing end of Oct

*mrsbiddles *testing Oct

*MEGARICE03 *testing Oct

*Amelia Croall *testing Oct

*MrsPOP *TTC #1 since Aug 2010, testing Nov 1st

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs: I'm sorry AF is being such a pain Mrs Pop. I know how you are feeling - I loved Mirena too as it made me able to function at work and allowed me to complete my degree. I had mine to help with my endo as I was getting symptoms (extreme fatigue, joint pain, back pain, heavy bleeding etc.) for three weeks out of every four. Bloody nightmare! Blissfully went to almost no bleeding and no symptoms at all (except a kind of all over flatness in emotional terms - my DH says that living with a hormonal me is like having to go on a rollercoaster each month!) 

I wonder if we could do a separate list for how long we've been TTC? And just post it the once. That way people can look if they like...? 

Also, can you bring my testing date forward to October 15th? I ovulated early this month. Woop Woop! 

x


----------



## MrsPOP

OMG, Ive just gone through this entire thread adding how long people have been trying for and its just erased it all!!!!!! Grr!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Oh no!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm sorry MrsPOP! I'm sure having AF doesn't help calm your frustrations. Thank you for being on top of that list though it's very helpful! I feel like it's so awesome to be a part of this group. Do we have to leave after we get BFP? =( 
So I started my Journal and I'm in career crisis! If you guys wouldn't mind going in there and giving me some advice that would be great! I'm having some AF cramping today. Or at least that's what it feels like. Could you get AF so close after removal? or is it normal to feel this way? I am bleeding slightly.. 
https://https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/426284-megarice03s-ttc-journey-post-mirena.html Have a great day girls!


----------



## MrsPOP

Right, I went through the list again and learnt my lesson by copying and pasting into MS Word this time!!!! :dohh:

I think Ive got most of the details right. If I have made an error or something, just let me know. I seem to have gotten everyone's time of TTCing and which number baby they are trying for except for *giggle_gurl88,* I need to know how long you've been trying hun! Also, if the sept tester ladies can update if they're still in limbo (like I was and I have every sympathy for you there!) or have a nice juicy :bfp: or if the evil bitchy :witch: has landed. 

Also...THE BIGGEST APOLOGIES IN THE WORLD go to *nnroxburgh *who for some reason was missed off the list a couple of weeks ago! Im so sorry, dont know what happened there. I have added you to the list and just need to know when you are testing.

*Lauraclili*...how exciting an early ovulation! I hope I ovulate earlier this month otherwise my day of Ov will be slap bang on a 13 hour on call day!!!! Nooo!!!!

*megarice03*...no of course you dont have to leave once you have your bfp! There are a lot of the lucky ones who still come on the TTC boards once they have their bfp to give their advice and support...thats the wonder of this forum I think.

I wonder if anyone is any good at making those signature piccies? It might be good to make an 'Ex-mirena TTCer graduate' pic or something for the lucky people?

Good luck to everyone! :dust:



:dust: *Ex-Mirena TTCers 2010* :dust:


*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept _after 4 weeks TTC#_1!!!

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept _after 6 weeks TTC#2_!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept _after 3 months TTC#3_!!!

*Guera *:bfp: Sept 28th _after 6 weeks TTC#3_!!!

*mommyof3co *Testing Sept 16th 
_TTC#4 since Aug 2010_

*Treykid3 *Testing Sept 28th 
_TTC#3 since May 2010_

*butterflydebs * Testing end of Sept 
_ TTC#2 since Aug 2010_

*MommaPick *Testing Oct 1st 
_TTC#2 since June 2010_

*mommyof2peas *Testing Oct 1st 
_TTC#3 since Nov 2009_

*Calasen *Testing Oct 2nd 
_TTC#1 since Sept 2010_

*Kracker *Testing Oct 5th 
_TTC#2 since June 2010_

*giggle_gurl88* Testing Oct 5th 
_TTC#3 since ???_

*KittyKatBabe *Testing Oct 7th 
_TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break_

*mum2millsxx *Testing Oct 10th 
_TTC#2 since Aug 2010_

*CouldThisBeIt *Testing Oct 12th 
_TTC#2 since July 2010_

*SAJ *Testing Oct 17th 
_TTC#2 since April 2010_

*lauraclili *Testing Oct 15th 
_TTC#1 since Dec 2009_

*Cliqmo *Testing Oct 26th 
_TTC#1 since Aug 2010_

*Kylarsmom *Testing Oct 27th 
_TTC#2 since Aug 2010_

*curly123 *Testing Oct 
_TTC#1 since Sept 2010_

*mrsbiddles *Testing Oct 
_TTC#3 since Sept 2010_

*MEGARICE03 *Testing Oct 
_TTC#2 since Sept 2010_

*Amelia Croall* Testing Oct 
_TTC#1 since June 2010_

*Monni24 *Testing end of Oct 
_TTC#1 since Aug 2010_

*MrsPOP *Testing Nov 1st 
_TTC#1 since Aug 2010_

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 
_TTC#2 since Sept 2010_

*nnroxburgh *testing???
_TTC #1 since Aug 2010_​


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

Well my tests arrived today after my meltdown purchase yesterday. Wish I hadn't bothered as I feel out already I am on 10dpo lol. I need get a grip really and stop losing it lol.

I have to write my final paper for my degree, I thought I had completed it and completely forgot about this. So I have been manically trying to get it done this week. I am making such a mess as I can't get the content right!!! :wacko: It has to be done today, so I can post it up tomorrow. Other than that I have until Sunday night then I need drive up to Sunderland and drop it off! Which is a bit of a trek from here!

Why oh Why do I let the stress get to me this time, but thats another reason I think I am out, stress always comes before the :witch: for me and it just feels like she is on her way, I was like this last month so I don't think its my turn yet!

What a day!!! Sorry for the rant in here ladies


----------



## curly123

Hi there,

Sending good vibes to you mrspop - sounds dreadful and I understand fully!

Lots of PMA and dust to everyone - pleasure reading up on everybody and all our experiences, always very helpful... 

Meagarice03 - I bled slightly after removal for about 5 days and then a day later felt sore BBs and lower back pain and then got AF in the evening so it didn't take very long at all - incidentally it was the best AF I've EVER had....let's hope it stays that way as long as poss!

Happy Friday
xxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Thank Mrs.P for all your hard work on the list!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ooop I forgot to metion, yesterday was our first BD day after mirena removal and i woke up with some spotting brown/bright red watery? IDT its AF or is it? help how do i know the difference?! I just got my mirena removed 2Days ago so i think its too son for AF


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Sorry Mrs Pop, I should have said that I already have a 5 year old. So I'm TTC #2!


----------



## mum2millsxx

im trying ttc#2 too sorryy i dnt think i mentioned it :) x


----------



## Kracker

Hello all, well I think I have officially lost the plot!!! I swear I am pregnant, I have a couple of aches and stuff but nothing solid and no real symtons. I did an IC which was a BFN and I thought that would be it. Unfortunately I am convinced for no good reason that this is the month!!! Argh!! How devastated am I going to be if the witch shows on Tuesday?? Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

So I did test and it was a BFN, but Im not too very upset about it...I was in the hospital and surgery twice in 30 days so it threw off my CD a bit...I had AF the 17th of aug, then the second week of sept i had another one...I have no idea where in my cycle i am, all i know is come the 28th of oct i will have been trying for one full year. :cry: I am starting my clomid this CD so at this point been cramping something awful.the last couple of days but no BFP and ovulating either...So I hope af gets here soon so i can start up charting and take my meds like a good girl....I want a BFP for christmas!! we found out about our son two years ago christmas eve...so maybe that will happen again:happydance:


----------



## butterflydebs

Thank you for doing the list Mrs Pop, have tested again and still bfn :growlmad: and still no sign of AF so frustrating feel in limbo x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I tested today 12dpo, nothing!!! Plus getting major cramps so the :witch: is defo on her way! I am out this month I know it.

On to 2nd month with cbfm............all we can do is what we are doing, I too just want my christmas :bfp: I know it could happen, but also thinking maybe its not meant to be!

Not on a major downer, just wish it would be something different instead of the same thing each month...

GL to the rest of you this month and big :hugs: to the rest of us x x x


----------



## curly123

Honey keep your chin up..it's tough all this isn't it!

Love and :hugs: to you

xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Here's some monday PMA for my lovely Mirena Gals! :dust:

Keep the faith everyone...those BFPs are around the corner for us all :flower:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Back at ya ladies.......not enjoying Monday - just a bit glum......I have started spotting but not classed as my first day - reckon that will be in the morning. So soon as its out of the way I can get on with cycle 2. 

The good bit is my cycle seems to be a pretty matched cycle, a 13/14 day LP 25/26 day cycle, also means that the next cycle will land before we go to Tenerife, so if she did come at least I don't have that pain on the holiday!


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry for the spotting KittyKat. Next month is a good month! 

How is everybody today? 

x


----------



## Calasen

Wishing everyone there :bfp: very soon :)

I'm pretty ok today but soo tired I slept through most f it :) and am now 3 days late for AF *FX'd its a good thing* waiting on results from doctors.


----------



## Treykid3

Just checking in. Sorry for all the AFs. 
At what point should I throw in the towel and go see my midwife ?


----------



## Kracker

AF due tomorrow and I think she is coming!! I have been a moody cow all day and had af type tummy pains. Will let you know though. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well my spotting became full :af: - its strange, I get more wound up about it in the run up and when its here, I just think 'stuff it' onwards and upwards!

This one came 2 days earlier, but I still have decent enough LP, its giving my average from last 10 cycles as 27 days. 

Well at least Monday is out the way soon, I just want more energy for the rest of the week.


----------



## MEGARICE03

So day 8 post removal and I've been spotting and cramping since day 5. I'm coming down with a cold, it seems, but the one symptom that stands out is Nausea. I'm not gonna give my hopes up yet, since it's too early to even think about it, but I thought it was interesting. Happy Monday everyone! (As happy as Monday's can be!)


----------



## lissa110

hi ladies, I believe this is a great place for me. I also havent read all the posts but, from what I can see i may be the longest with out my mirena. My story...... I have been with my husband over 8 yrs, we have a 7 yr old son. I got my mirena put in about 8 weeks after my son was born. I had it for 3 1/2 yrs. I did have a problem with weight gain, and some moodiness, other than that all was good. My dh and I used condoms for about 6mo, then went to the ntnp, stage. After the mirena I actually started having some symptoms I see here, sudden anger spurts, still cant loose weight, and still irregular periods I was showing signs of pcos. Now I had gotten tested for pcos. about 3yrs ago. My doctor said I had no cysts and no other signs of pcos medically. he did put me on metiform to see if that did anything, it didnt. About 6mo ago dh and I had decided to start officially trying for number two. Now we want to try and have as little medical help as possible in concieving. We tried for about 2mo doing it the old fasion way. Now I am using cm and cp, and today I have started to bt chart. Problem #1 I still have irregular periods, af has been mia since july, Problem #2 I had a doctors apt last week and they say I am perfectly healthy. They did the regular pap cultures but being its been a week and no call about them being off I assume no news is good news, however not helpful when trying to concieve and having diffuculties. I am glad to see so many ladies on here have concieved after the mirena, I was starting to think that it had someting to do with it. O well it is great to be here and i wish you all the best of luck and baby dust for all!!!!! (ps sorry about the rant.)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

welcome to the thread lissa110 :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi all! Wow there are so many Ex Merina gals here! My name is Brandy and my husband and I are soooo ready to have baby number 2! I still have my Merina in, but would like to get it taken out next month! I have had it in for 4yrs 8mths and I am so ready to have it taken out so we can start TTC. I have read so many horror stories about Merina, but I have to say that it has been so nice not having to worry about birth control for the last few years. I have however gained about 75lbs since my last pregnancy with many attempts at trying to lose the weight with no success. And I do get frequent headaches, but to be honest, I got those befoe Merina. Anyway, I am so excited to have found this group, and cant wait to share my baby joys with all of you! 

I do have a couple of questions.......................................

How long have each of you been TTC since having your Merina removed?

How long should we wait to start trying after having it removed?

(I have heard conflicting debates on this question) I have heard that you have to wait for the lining of your uterus to build back up? But I have also read from others that you can start trying the very first month?

Also, I know NOTHING about all of the ovulation/testing/TTC stuff, so I am hoping to learn a lot from you all! Zachary, my 4yr old was a gift! Lol!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi all! Wow there are so many Ex Merina gals here! My name is Brandy and my husband and I are soooo ready to have baby number 2! I still have my Merina in, but would like to get it taken out next month! I have had it in for 4yrs 8mths and I am so ready to have it taken out so we can start TTC. I have read so many horror stories about Merina, but I have to say that it has been so nice not having to worry about birth control for the last few years. I have however gained about 75lbs since my last pregnancy with many attempts at trying to lose the weight with no success. And I do get frequent headaches, but to be honest, I got those befoe Merina. Anyway, I am so excited to have found this group, and cant wait to share my baby joys with all of you!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions.......................................
> 
> How long have each of you been TTC since having your Merina removed?
> 
> How long should we wait to start trying after having it removed?
> 
> (I have heard conflicting debates on this question) I have heard that you have to wait for the lining of your uterus to build back up? But I have also read from others that you can start trying the very first month?
> 
> Also, I know NOTHING about all of the ovulation/testing/TTC stuff, so I am hoping to learn a lot from you all! Zachary, my 4yr old was a gift! Lol!

Hi welcome to the thread I am fairly new as well and i was in the same situation as u just a couple of weeks back anxiously waiting to get my mirena out. I got my mirena removed on September 28th and now im just waiting to get AF so i can count down to Ovulating time. I was also VERY worried about the risk of MC if me n my OH start BD right away but my doctor told me that i could start TTC right away and that there wasnt any higher risk of MC than your average woman. :happydance: I think this cycle we will not stress about it too much but definitley on cycle2 i will probably get a CBFM and really track my ovulation


----------



## BrandysBabies

That is great to hear! I can't wait to start trying! Hubby thinks I am silly when I start talking about ovulation kits and such. His philosophy is that if we Baby Dance every single day, then there is no chance of missing ovulation! Hahahaha!


----------



## Kracker

No af and a very faint :bfp: this morning. Off to buy a decent test this afternoon, then will keep you posted! xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

BrandysBabies said:


> That is great to hear! I can't wait to start trying! Hubby thinks I am silly when I start talking about ovulation kits and such. His philosophy is that if we Baby Dance every single day, then there is no chance of missing ovulation! Hahahaha!

 Welcome to the Thread! I am 9 days post removal today. I've done lots on research on this subject and even though subjective, this is my conclusion; Each woman is different and reacts to each situation differently. I have not heard about all these horror stories but did read somewhere that it is more about the body itself rather than the BC you use(Mirena). In other words, a MC could've happen with or without the Mirena. I also believe this is why some women conceive right after removal while others take a little longer. And SOO much goes on inside your body it's hard to say what causes what. My OB suggested I wait a full cycle to build up my lining for a home where the fertilized egg could implant really well in. This is usually true if you had light to no AF while you had the Mirena. My 1st Mirena I didn't spot at all but the 2nd one I was still spotting during AF. I asked her what would happen if I don't wait and she said that there really isn't any studies or personal experiences that would back that theory and a lot of her patients have conceived right after removal with no complications. That was good enough for me! So now I have no idea where I am in my cycle since I've been spotting for 5 days, so I don't know if that's my body's reaction to the removal or if it is AF. Regardless, I'm not taking extra precautions and I try to make sure my DH and I :sex: every other day or so. I'm trying to document my symptoms every day on my journal at "https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/426284-megarice03s-ttc-journey-post-mirena.html" And you are more than welcome to stop by and check it out.


----------



## MrsPOP

brandybabies and lissa110 welcome to the thread!

Calasen, have you tested yet? Good luck!

Mommyof2peas, sorry to hear you've had surgery. Hope you're ok.

KittyKatBabe Im so sorry to hear the evil :witch: got you hun :hugs: Next month we'll be on here with our :bfp: 's I promise!

Treykid, why do you need to see your MW? Have you got a bfp?

Kracker...oooh very exciting about your faint :bfp: ! Post pics!!!

Hope everyone is ok today :flower:

:dust:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010*:dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*sls612 *:bfp:17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!

*Guera *:bfp: Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!

*Kracker *:bfp: Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*mommyof3co *Testing Sept 16th 
TTC#4 since Aug 2010

*Treykid3 *Testing Sept 28th 
TTC#3 since May 2010

*butterflydebs *Testing end of Sept 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*MommaPick *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#2 since June 2010

*mommyof2peas *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#3 since Nov 2009

*Calasen *Testing Oct 2nd 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*giggle_gurl88* Testing Oct 5th 
TTC#3 since ???

*mum2millsxx *Testing Oct 10th 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*CouldThisBeIt *Testing Oct 12th 
TTC#2 since July 2010

*SAJ *Testing Oct 17th 
TTC#2 since April 2010

*lauraclili *Testing Oct 15th 
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Cliqmo *Testing Oct 26th 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Kylarsmom *Testing Oct 27th 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Lissa110 *testing 29th Oct
TTC #2 since March 2010

*KittyKatBabe *Testing Oct 30th 
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*MrsPOP *Testing Oct 31st
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Monni24 *Testing end of Oct 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*curly123 *Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*mrsbiddles *Testing Oct 
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MEGARICE03 *Testing Oct 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Amelia Croall *Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since June 2010

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*nnroxburgh *testing???
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 from Nov 2010​


----------



## shazmos

Aww Mrspop

Thank you for taking over the thread. Seems you are doing a fab job. I have been stalking to see what is going on. 

Great to see a couple more BFP's.

Im still feeling very unpregnant but the dr said thats normal till about 8 weeks. 

Cant wait for you too join me soon. (its boring over the other side without you) shhhh.

xxxx


----------



## Calasen

waiting on blood test result which i get friday :) 

Fingers crossed its good news :) 

4 days late on AF so far :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

GL with the results on friday Calasen, I really hope its good news for you too :dust:

Kracker thats very exciting news I hope you can post pics for us later x x

Shazmos, you will defo start feeling it in a few weeks :happydance:

Big :hugs: to everyone else, the :witch: is literally doing broom somersaults around my womb area. I am nearly doubled over with it, but at least she is here and I am on with round 2 with the CBFM. We go to Tenerife in 28 days, so I do have some nice distractions on the way which I am going to try and use to my advantage.

x x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## curly123

Kittykat...hot water bottle needed!!I used to have one stuck downthe front and back of my jeans!

Well done on all BFP's!! Amazing news for you!

Fx'd Caleson!

Love and :hugs: to all!

xxx


----------



## Kracker

Deffo a :bfp: :happydance: Clear blue digital confirmed it!!! It says 1-2 weeks which is 3-4 by the Dr's count. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and :dust: to all you girlies xxx

P.S don't know how to post pics!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Kracker said:


> Deffo a :bfp: :happydance: Clear blue digital confirmed it!!! It says 1-2 weeks which is 3-4 by the Dr's count. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean and :dust: to all you girlies xxx
> 
> P.S don't know how to post pics!

CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

So just an update I'm still waiting for AF so i can start my first cycle :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## curly123

Hang in there honey - I'm trying to go through my 1st cycle after my 1st AF after removal! 
I'm like - COME ON!!!!
For the 1st time I'm actually wanting CM!!! Hilarious! Supposed to be OV tomorrow ish onwards....hmm we'll see!

:dishes:

Keeping myself busy! On the plus today my DP got an amazing job!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Yay!!! Another BFP - this is definately a super lucky thread! 

Congrats Kracker! 

x


----------



## mum2millsxx

heyaa all i gave in today and did a FRER early at 10dpo and got a BFP!!! it was faint but a definate faint pink line!!! i cant quite believe it as this is my first cycle ttc after the mirena im extremely lucky if it sticks!! xx


----------



## lauraclili

Woohoo! Congrats mum2mills! That's brilliant news. 

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

xx


----------



## lissa110

Congrats Kracker and Mum2millsxx, That is great!!!! Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

mum2millsxx said:


> heyaa all i gave in today and did a FRER early at 10dpo and got a BFP!!! it was faint but a definate faint pink line!!! i cant quite believe it as this is my first cycle ttc after the mirena im extremely lucky if it sticks!! xx

OH WOW CONGRATULATIONS! so many BFPs


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

curly123 said:


> Hang in there honey - I'm trying to go through my 1st cycle after my 1st AF after removal!
> I'm like - COME ON!!!!
> For the 1st time I'm actually wanting CM!!! Hilarious! Supposed to be OV tomorrow ish onwards....hmm we'll see!
> 
> :dishes:
> 
> Keeping myself busy! On the plus today my DP got an amazing job!!!
> 
> :hugs:

I know im so impatient! Congrats to u n DP on the job!:happydance: and GL


----------



## MrsPOP

Kracker and Mum2millsxx CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP's! This thread is very lucky indeed...I just hope a bit of that baby dust rubs off on me otherwise I may be the last kid getting picked for the baby team IYKWIM and will be updating it just for myself! :blush:


:dust:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010*:dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!

*Louise1985 *:bfp: 23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!

*Guera *:bfp: Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!

*Kracker *:bfp: Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!

*mum2millsxx *:bfp: Oct 5th after 2 months TTC #2!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


*mommyof3co *Testing Sept 16th 
TTC#4 since Aug 2010

*Treykid3 *Testing Sept 28th 
TTC#3 since May 2010

*butterflydebs *Testing end of Sept 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*MommaPick *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#2 since June 2010

*mommyof2peas *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#3 since Nov 2009

*Calasen *Testing Oct 2nd 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*giggle_gurl88* Testing Oct 5th 
TTC#3 since ???

*CouldThisBeIt *Testing Oct 12th 
TTC#2 since July 2010

*SAJ *Testing Oct 17th 
TTC#2 since April 2010

*lauraclili *Testing Oct 15th 
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Cliqmo *Testing Oct 26th 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Kylarsmom *Testing Oct 27th 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Lissa110 *testing 29th Oct
TTC #2 since March 2010

*KittyKatBabe *Testing Oct 30th 
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*MrsPOP *Testing Oct 31st
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Monni24 *Testing end of Oct 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*curly123 *Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*mrsbiddles *Testing Oct 
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MEGARICE03 *Testing Oct 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Amelia Croall* Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since June 2010

*TTCbabynmber2* testing Nov 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*nnroxburgh *testing???
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 from Nov 2010​


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ladies i have a question and i hope someone can answer it for me. Why does it matter how long your cycle is? i thought you ovulate around CD14 no matter how long your cycle is am i wrong?


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Ttcbabynmber2, 

The length of your cycle is determined by the length of time between the start of your AF and ovulation. This is different in different people. However, the period after ovulation is generally (within a day either way) is constant in ladies each month. 

So, I have a 30 day cycle and a 14 day Luteal phase (between ov and when AF is due) so for me in a normal month the time up to ovulation is 16 days. However, last month it was 21 days. Weird, but totally normal apparently! 

Women with short cycles have a short time between AF and ov. Women with long cycles have a long time... 

I hope this helps!


----------



## MrsPOP

TTCbabynumber2 you may notice as you've only just had your Mirena removed that your cycles may be a little off in terms of numbers for a while.

For example, Cycle #1 (Aug) my cycle was 28 days and I ovulated on CD 18, giving me a stupid luteal phase (time between Ov and AF) of 10 days.

Cycle #2 (Sept) my cycle was 32 days and I ovulated CD 19...luckily my luteal phase was 13 days that cycle.

Will you be charting at all or doing OPK's? It is quite useful so you can learn about your cycle because everyone is different.


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MrsPOP said:


> TTCbabynumber2 you may notice as you've only just had your Mirena removed that your cycles may be a little off in terms of numbers for a while.
> 
> For example, Cycle #1 (Aug) my cycle was 28 days and I ovulated on CD 18, giving me a stupid luteal phase (time between Ov and AF) of 10 days.
> 
> Cycle #2 (Sept) my cycle was 32 days and I ovulated CD 19...luckily my luteal phase was 13 days that cycle.
> 
> Will you be charting at all or doing OPK's? It is quite useful so you can learn about your cycle because everyone is different.

i dont know how to chart does FF do that for u? is a long luteal phase good or bad? wow i thought u ovulate closer to CD14 i was way off:wacko::wacko:


----------



## MrsPOP

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> i dont know how to chart does FF do that for u? is a long luteal phase good or bad? wow i thought u ovulate closer to CD14 i was way off:wacko::wacko:

Fertility Friend is really good, it charts the info that you input and helps makes thing more clear for you.

A long luteal phase is fine, a short one isnt because you need a decent length in a luteal phase to sustain an fertilised egg.


----------



## Kracker

Congrats mum2mills xxxx Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks for the warm welcome! I just had to come in and post! I called Planned Parenthood today to see how much it would cost to get my Merina taken out. I was going to wait until next month after we move but just cant! Lol! The lady at Planned Parenthood said that I could come in as early as NEXT WEEK!! It will cost me $135 to have it removed, but it will be sooooo worth it!! This is starting to feel real!! Yeah!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats officially Kracker and Mum2mills x x x 

MrsP - You will not be the only one left in the thread, you will graduate I am sure of it. x x 

Welcome to any noobs and gl with the removal Brandy!

Thank you for the hot water bottle advice, I gritted my teeth through it in the end, i seem to have 1 horrible heavy day of it then today its subsided a lot,just an odd twinge.

Lets keep those happy, sticky, healthy :bfp:'s coming over the next few weeks, maybe mine will come for halloween too................woooo hoooo, I would like it to happen, but I got my last :bfp: on halloween last year but ended as a very early loss.........mmmmm superstitous...........should I be????????????


----------



## mommyof2peas

So when I had my Mirena IUD first placed 8 years ago it was brand new thing..I was told that you had to have at least ONE child already. And my doctor made me go home and talk to the then SO and see if he wanted me to get it as well... I thought that it was a rule for the mirena. Have they changed things around? Im noticing alot of people getting it removed and ttc # 1. Just seems with all the issues you COULD have with this IUD that having at least one child should still be a rule, KWIM?


----------



## MrsPOP

Not at all Mommyof2peas. The issues women have after Mirena are likely related to previous undiagnosed problems and the studies of Mirena associated with fertility are very very reassuring. 80% return to fertility within one year and 94% return within 2 years. Its the unfortunate few percent where there are likely previous issues.

Lets not forget also, Mirena is a treatment for conditions such as Endometriosis and of course, Endo can affect fertility (dammit!).

The Copper Coil is not restricted to multiparous (already had a child) women and the only difference between that and Mirena is the minute dose of Progestegin in the coil (which is actually a 7th less of the dose you get in BCP and acts locally rather than systemically therefore having less side effects). The main reason its used with caution in nulliparous women is the fact it is more painful to insert due to the smaller diameter of the cervical os in women who havent had a child.

I was given Mirena for my Endo when I was 23 and Ive never EVER regretted it. If it turns out I struggle with conceiving then Im not going to blame Mirena, Im going to blame the real cause of it - My Endo. It was the best thing I ever chose to have and I fully intend to get another one if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again.

I know some people have experienced side effects and I do feel for them but Mirena does not affect fertility, although I can understand why people feel they need to blame something. It would not have been licensed and made available if it did. In fact, they are planning to extend the time period you can have it in for 7-8 years.

I experienced minimal side effects and the only noticeable difference is that my mood is a *bit* better since removing it but Im willing to accept the side effects because of the freedom from pain Mirena allowed me. Im now struggling with my periods since removal because the excruitiating pain has returned and I miss Mirena more than ever!


----------



## MEGARICE03

MrsPop- That was awesome and very informative. TY! :dust: to you.


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry I haven't been back to update I was feeling pretty disappointed. I was supposed to test on the 16th BUT I was way off on O, I must have O'd around that time. I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!!! Congrats to everyone else that has gotten theirs while I've been gone and good luck to everyone else! <3


----------



## MrsPOP

:happydance: 

WELL DONE MOMMYOF3CO...or should I say Mommyof4co???? lol. :haha: Have happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010*



:happydance:_*Our Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*_:happydance:

*sls612*:bfp: 17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!

*Louise1985*:bfp: 23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!

*Shazmos*:bfp: 28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!

*Guera*:bfp: Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!

*Kracker *:bfp: Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!

*mum2millsxx *:bfp: Oct 5th after 2 months TTC #2!!!

*mommyof3co *:bfp: Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!


_*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!*_
_GO GET THOSE  's ladies!!!_

:dust::dust::dust:

*Treykid3 *Testing Sept 28th 
TTC#3 since May 2010

*butterflydebs *Testing end of Sept 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*MommaPick *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#2 since June 2010

*mommyof2peas *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#3 since Nov 2009

*Calasen *Testing Oct 2nd 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*giggle_gurl88* Testing Oct 5th 
TTC#3 since ???

*CouldThisBeIt* Testing Oct 12th 
TTC#2 since July 2010

*SAJ *Testing Oct 17th 
TTC#2 since April 2010

*lauraclili *Testing Oct 15th 
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Cliqmo *Testing Oct 26th 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Kylarsmom *Testing Oct 27th 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Lissa110 *testing 29th Oct
TTC #2 since March 2010

*KittyKatBabe *Testing Oct 30th 
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*MrsPOP *Testing Oct 31st
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Monni24 *Testing end of Oct 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*curly123 *Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*mrsbiddles *Testing Oct 
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MEGARICE03 *Testing Oct 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Amelia Croall* Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since June 2010

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*nnroxburgh *testing???
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 from Nov 2010​


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations Mommyof3co, thats fab news, the :bfp:'s are looking good x x


----------



## lauraclili

Wow! Another BFP! Congrats! 

This really is a super-thread! 

x


----------



## cliqmo

I have been away for a week or so sulking about :witch: visiting at the end of first month ttc :rolleyes: due to ov shortly though so I'm back with a vengeance and want to say huge congrats to the bfps and goodluck to the rest :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats on the BFP's! Gives me hope for this month!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congratulations Mommyof3co!!!! that is awsome...



I want saying that the mirena has anything to do with not being able to concive. I was just a bit confused...When I got mine there were all these rules :D I guess science has gotten over all the rules lol I was just wondering if I was the only one who got the speech about the mirena thats all :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok ladies , here it is...TBH I cried..I tried to put up a strong front, But this is two diffrent test Im getting pink lines on...I know its still too early. DH joked " can we get a refund on the clomid??" lol of course I think I need another week of no AF and Ill test again, just to be sure..here are the pics. What do you ladies say?
 



Attached Files:







maybe1.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 25









invertic.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 18









meggpic.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommyof3co

I see the line on all 3 pics, but especially that first! Def looks like a BFP to me. I haven't read back on the thread though is there a reason you don't trust it? Here is what mine looked like this morning

https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/photo37.jpg

https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/photo36.jpg


----------



## BrandysBabies

Eeeek! I am so excited!! I called Planned Parenthood back today, just to comfirm what I needed to bring with me and she bumped me up 2 days!! I am getting it removed at 4:30 on Wednesday!! Woohoo!! I can't wait!!

COngrats to our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## MrsPOP

mommyof2peas, that looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## lauraclili

Me too! 

So many congratulations to all with BFPs recently! 

xc


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its just so early, Went to the walk in today, the pee test came up neg. but they gave me a blood test. so waiting on results...I dunno i just try not to get too excited untill the docs say YUP lol


----------



## Abinursey

Hi everyone! Im new to this forum and i have no idea what all the abbreviations mean so im going to write in longhand for this. I had the mirena for 4 years(before that i had a copper coil for 6)and had it taken out in january 2010. In July we decided to try properly and as my hubby works away he had to come back midweek if i was ovulating! I did a home pregnancy test after missing Augusts period and it came up positive! Now in a state of excited shock because we were not expecting it to happen so soon, but thrilled of course1


----------



## lauraclili

Cool! Congrats Abinursey! Your story is hopeful to all of us! 

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! (H and H 9 months) 

x


----------



## mommyof3co

mommyof2peas said:


> Its just so early, Went to the walk in today, the pee test came up neg. but they gave me a blood test. so waiting on results...I dunno i just try not to get too excited untill the docs say YUP lol


I hope you have good results!!!!! When was AF due for you?


----------



## mommyof2peas

mommyof3co said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Its just so early, Went to the walk in today, the pee test came up neg. but they gave me a blood test. so waiting on results...I dunno i just try not to get too excited untill the docs say YUP lol
> 
> 
> I hope you have good results!!!!! When was AF due for you?Click to expand...

dunno for sure some time this week for sure...had so much going on sept , charting was the last thing i was thinking about :haha: doc and i are thinking maybe im about 7dpo


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome and congratulations Abinursey :D You will probably find this link helpful for getting to grips with abbreviations :D


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Congratulations on the new BFPs.


----------



## mommyof2peas

:cry::cry::cry: just got the call from the Doctor, I get my :bfp:!!!!!!OMG I cant stop crying after a whole year!!!! OMG .:cry::cry::cry: said my blood work hcg lvl is higher then what they would mark a neg...so it looks like a very early positive , and congrats


----------



## mommyof3co

Yayyy congrats!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

mommyof2peas said:


> :cry::cry::cry: just got the call from the Doctor, I get my :bfp:!!!!!!OMG I cant stop crying after a whole year!!!! OMG .:cry::cry::cry: said my blood work hcg lvl is higher then what they would mark a neg...so it looks like a very early positive , and congrats

Oh! Yea! That is wonderful news!! I have been watching your other posts and waiting for news! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you all so much now heres to the best sticky bean ever! lol


----------



## Treykid3

Wow!!! It's only been a few days since I posted and look at all the BFPs!! That's awesome, you guys!! 

MrsPop - I was asking how long should one TTC before going to the Dr. to see if something is wrong.


----------



## MEGARICE03

CONGRATS TO THE BFP'S! How exciting!! So I know I'm only 11 days post removal, but how early is TOO early to feel symptoms? Man I'm starting to feel Nausea for the last couple of days. Maybe I'm just sick. I don't think I'm even Oving yet. I took a test I had laying around and of course, what I expected BFN.. But I knew that.. I just couldn't help it. =) It's so awesome that all these babies are going to be born around the same time. It's cool to go through this together you know.. :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I gotta know! Do you all think it is possible? The witch showed up today. I have a small period every month even with my Merina in. Mostly just spotting, but it last a full 5 to 7 days. Anyway, I went onto Fertility Friend and put todays date in to start charting. It said that I should ovulate between the 17th-20th of THIS MONTH!! I am getting my Merina taken out on the 13th! Do you think it is possible that I could maybe have a chance at conceiving right away?!?


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Brandysbabies 

Yes it is totally possible to conceive right away, however there is a line of thought that it is not ideal and it is 'preferable' to have a complete cycle to flush out your system and increase the chances of a happy healthy pregnancy. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! That does help. I will have to talk to the DR at my appt on Wed to see how she feels about it. I'll just consider myself NTNP this month! Lol!


----------



## Calasen

Well I got bloods back and ... Inconclusive????? ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Test again in 1 week is doctors recommedation and have sent of urine for analysis for infection :(

Congratulations to all the :bfp: Hope you all have a H&H 9 months!!! XXX


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I just wanted to say congrats mommyof2peas. :hugs:

Fab news, want to wish you all some baby :dust: for this cycle

xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Wow! Another :bfp: !!! Congrats Mommyof2peas (mommyof3peas!!!!) woohoo! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:hugs: to Calasen, that must be so frustrating with inconclusive bloods. Hope you get an answer soon hon.

TreyKid3. I dont know about the US but in the UK the guidelines state you can be referred for further testing after a year of no luck, but earlier if you have any risk factors for or pre-disposing conditions to infertility (such as endo, pcos etc). 

Good luck to everyone! xxx


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010* 


:happydance:*Our Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!* :happydance:

*sls612 *:bfp: 17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!

*Louise1985 * :bfp: 23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp: 28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!

*Guera * :bfp: Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!

*Kracker * :bfp: Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!

*mommyof3co *:bfp: Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!

*mommyof2peas *:bfp: Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!


:dust: *Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :dust:
_GO GET THOSE  's ladies!!!_



*Treykid3 *Testing Sept 28th 
TTC#3 since May 2010

*butterflydebs *Testing end of Sept 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*MommaPick *Testing Oct 1st 
TTC#2 since June 2010

*Calasen *Testing Oct 2nd 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*giggle_gurl88* Testing Oct 5th 
TTC#3 since ???

*CouldThisBeIt *Testing Oct 12th 
TTC#2 since July 2010

*SAJ *Testing Oct 17th 
TTC#2 since April 2010

*lauraclili *Testing Oct 15th 
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Cliqmo *Testing Oct 26th 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Kylarsmom *Testing Oct 27th 
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Lissa110 *testing 29th Oct
TTC #2 since March 2010

*KittyKatBabe *Testing Oct 30th 
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*MrsPOP *Testing Oct 31st
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*Monni24 *Testing end of Oct 
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*curly123 *Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*mrsbiddles *Testing Oct 
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MEGARICE03 *Testing Oct 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Amelia Croall* Testing Oct 
TTC#1 since June 2010

*TTCbabynmber2 *testing Nov 
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*nnroxburgh *testing???
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 from Nov 2010 

*mum2mills*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010
​


----------



## MEGARICE03

I love watching that list grow!


----------



## MEGARICE03

OMG OMG OMG.. SO I totally was casually in the bathroom and I thought.. hmmm. Why don't I take a second look at that test. I pulled it out and I'm seeing a very faint line going vertically to make a plus sign. I though for sure the diagonal line was it last night bc it was so dark and what not.. but I didn't wait for the line in the little window. I'm freaking out! Isn't too early? Really 11 days post removal? noooo.. What do I do? How do I find out for sure? *in awe*


----------



## MrsPOP

Can you post a pic? Post in the pregnancy test section and the experts can look at it :haha: 

What test did you take? Ive heard bad things about blue dye tests and CB tests giving evaps. Try getting a pink dye test such as a FRER and see what happens. Failing that, contact your doctor for bloods. Good luck!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> OMG OMG OMG.. SO I totally was casually in the bathroom and I thought.. hmmm. Why don't I take a second look at that test. I pulled it out and I'm seeing a very faint line going vertically to make a plus sign. I though for sure the diagonal line was it last night bc it was so dark and what not.. but I didn't wait for the line in the little window. I'm freaking out! Isn't too early? Really 11 days post removal? noooo.. What do I do? How do I find out for sure? *in awe*

I'm tellin you, I read some where the other day where a woman and her DH had one last hoorah the night before she had her Merina taken out. She ovulated the next day and bam! BFP! Now wouldn't that be amazing! Lol!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I can't stop thinking about it.. The test I took was clearblue and it had the pink dye. I tried to take another test this morning but it was ept and I didn't even get a 1 sec flow going so I don't think I'll count that one.. That one did not have the pink dye.. My phone doesn't have good camera so I tried to take a pic but it wouldn't work, not clear.. Walgreens has a little clinic that does testing and my doc is across the street so maybe I'll try to go quick and see what they say.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Tell me what you think.. I'm going to try another one later tonight.. https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/blah/bps.jpg


----------



## BrandysBabies

Eeeek!!! That is sooooooooo BFP!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I am so going to cherish that moment but I took a FRER and it was a BFN. I am going to wait until Oct 28 and test again then as to not give my hopes up. Until then I'll practice :sex: ing and not even try to think about it! =)


----------



## MrsPOP

Thats the best thing to do hon...those Blue Dye plus sign tests are really dodgy for evaps apparently. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kracker

Just popping in, congrats to the new BFP's, this is a lucky thread!! Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## MummyHaytch

Hello all ex mirena's, this thread is fantastic. Well my name is Hayley, I am 29 and a mummy to two girls, aged 7 and 3. I have been with my partner for 4 and a half years and have decided to TTC for number 3.

When I first started the TTC game 9 years ago I was trying after stopping the pill and it took me 6months to catch a BFP. Unfortunately, I lost my baby at 23 weeks early 2002 and it was a very bleak time for me. I did try again after having her and although it only took me3/4 months to conceive, I gave myself a rest for a few months as I wasn't ready to try again.

It wasn't until I met my DP that I was back on the TTC wagon and I conceived after the removel of a regular coil. That was horrendous and would easily leak though a super tampon and a super thick pad. Thankfully I caught the first month but I was lucky due to years of TTC and NTTC that I was quite in tune with my body and always knew when I was about to ovulate via knicker watch and that all important ov pain :winkwink:

Well anyway (the story continues) I had an awful pregnancy with my youngest, was depressed every day and even sometimes wondered why I was doing it again. When I look back, I feel that maybe I was suffering from antenatal depression and it was because of that I have been anti TTC... until now LOL.

I am due to have my coil on Monday after having it put in June 2007 but I am not going to TTC until about December. I would like to allow my body to get more regular and I am hoping, that because I was still having periods throughout my time having my mirena in and occasional ov pain every few months, that my body will just click back into place. I am a bit of a control freak and would like to see how long my cycle is etc, it was 26days when TTC for Rebekah but who knows what it will be now.

I don't know how much truth is in it but I have read a few links about higher risk of ectopic after a mirena removal and I do know someone who had a suspected one last year shortly after hers fell out. (she now has a healthy 2 week old baby) She was certainly treated for one and it's scared me a bit. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't want to scare monger myself or anyone else but has anyone else heard of this? I will ask my dr on Monday though.

Anyway, after rambling and BORING everyone to tears I'll bring my post to and end :blush:

Good luck to all those TTC and congrats to the ladies with those beautiful :bfp:

Hayley xxxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@mummyhaytch I removed my mirena on sep 28th and I had heard about problems like mc if u ttc too soon after removal but my doctor said I could start immediately and that I didn't have a higher risk than any other normal woman hope this helps


----------



## MummyHaytch

That is a relief really. The whole reason I had a mirena fitted in the first place is because of the high chance of y body going back to normal after it coming out due to the small amount of hormone compared to the pill and other hormone based contraceptives. It took me 6months to fall pregnanct after stopping the pill about 8years ago, vowed never to do that again LOL.

You mentioned about mc after a mirena removal, what about ectopic? I know risk is slightly higher if you fall pregnant with it still in, but Im worried about it affecting me afterwards.


----------



## Guera

OMG look at all those lovely BFPs! Congrats girls, its so nice to see that Mirena didnt screw us up forever.
Have hope girls, it will happen.:flower:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MummyHaytch said:


> That is a relief really. The whole reason I had a mirena fitted in the first place is because of the high chance of y body going back to normal after it coming out due to the small amount of hormone compared to the pill and other hormone based contraceptives. It took me 6months to fall pregnanct after stopping the pill about 8years ago, vowed never to do that again LOL.
> 
> You mentioned about mc after a mirena removal, what about ectopic? I know risk is slightly higher if you fall pregnant with it still in, but Im worried about it affecting me afterwards.

I didn't ask but I believe it's ok or else idt she would have told me I could start immediately but maybe asking your dr will make u feel more at ease


----------



## lauraclili

Mummyhaytch, I have heard discussions about this issue but I haven't seen any evidence at all that it's true. There is a lot of scare-mongering about fertility and Mirena (not that I'm suggesting that you are, but people do!) which has lead to a lot of discussion about things like conceiving but miscarrying due to insufficiently thick lining, ectopics, Mirena causing infertility. Thing is, you only have to look at this thread to see that it isn't true! 

The fertility issue was discussed a couple of pages back and concluded that whilst the Mirena may mask fertility issues it doesn't cause them. 

I very much doubt that Mirena would have been licensed if it did caused ectopic pregnancies but I would ask your Dr if you're not sure... 

I hope this helps! 

GL on your TTC journey.


----------



## MummyHaytch

You talk sense Lauraclili and you're right, I'm not trying to frighten anyone. Couldn't see anything online thats why I asked here. I am going to hold off TTC anyway until December so I can get my cycles back to normal.

Hayley xxx


----------



## wannabenewmum

hi my names annemarie hope you dont mind me butting in,,, i had my coil removed 22 june 10 which i had it in for 5 years, we been trying for a baby pretty much since and i been charting etc and dont seem to ovulate every month, 
i am going to start soy on cd 3 which will be monday for 5 days and see how that goes. 
i dont think i have ever been so nervous about anything, my husband s really relaxed ( which i must say kinda winds me up) he keeps saying 5yrs is a long time so be patient grrrr LOL xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

The risk of ectopics with Mirena is actually much less than the copper coil.

Also, the risk of any type of pregnancy with the Mirena is the same as female sterilisation and its the best non-surgical, non-abstinence method of contraception percentage-wise.

The risk of ectopic post Mirena is the same as the risk of ectopic in any woman coming off any type of contraception.

The risk of miscarriage is a bit hazy. Some Docs say to give yourself a cycle so you have built up enough endometrium and some say to try straight away. As fertility comes back pretty much straight away post-Mirena (although there are a minority of people in which is doesnt but the numbers are very low and no higher than other types of BCP) then I think the majority of medical professionals believe TTCing straight away is fine. 

Let us not forget, the chance of conception in a normal, healthy couple each cycle is 20%. Therefore the chances of conceiving straight away arent very high anyway (although say that to sls162 who conceived straight away lucky gal!).

I wouldnt worry too much ladies about it. There is an 80% conception rate within a year of Mirena removal in normal healthy women and a 94% in 18 months - 2 years.

Good luck x


----------



## duchess ross

I had my coil out in July. The doc told me I was good to go once i had my first period because it might take a while to get my cycle back to normal.

I had to wait for my first period until 23rd august, then again 20th sept.
So Ive figured out its a 28 day cycle and used my opk to identify when I ovulated this month then i got my BD shoes on and danced alot.

So now i guess Im waiting for AF on the 18th. I hope she doesnt come.


----------



## MummyHaytch

Just to add, I'm having mine out tonight! I'm a little nervous girlies...

Hayley xxx


----------



## lauraclili

GL Hayley! I'm sure it'll be fine. x 

Welcome DuchessRose. GL with testing this month! 

x


----------



## MummyHaytch

I had a coil out once bfore, the regular one and it didn't hurt. I am just a tad nervous because there's no going back :tease:


----------



## lauraclili

Ahh, but it's good thing! That way you'll not really still be WTT will you? ;)

x


----------



## MummyHaytch

Haha I know! It was just a big step after initially deciding that I didn't want to be pregnant again due being so depressed last time. I can't believe how I can make such a big U Turn


----------



## lauraclili

It's amazing what our hormones/biological clocks will get us to do isn't it?!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Ladies, hope we are well, hello to any newbies and a very warm welcome. x x 

Don't think I have missed any new :bfp:'s but if I have congrats to you all x x 

Still not feeling it this month, think I am just fed up with getting worked up, so I am hoping I relax more this month and just get on with it. Still doing the CBFM tests but thats it, got a busy week or 2 so I am hoping its proves valuable distractions for me and I can hit my month end really easily and without stresses lol. x x


----------



## curly123

Hello mirena girlies hope you're all doing well!

Also congats to all BFP's - Amazing news! Love seeing them on the list! :thumbup:

I have just started taking my temp every day and think I've actually gauged when I ovulated this month - the body is amazing! 

Tried a couple of OPK's - HA shoved them in my DP's face for confirmation that the line was there on a couple of days....hehe going to try not to be too obsessed and show him everything - Couldn't be too sure with the tests as not massively dark but defo there....

Also....I have a sneaky feeling he might propose to me very soon - this weekend I think... and getting excited and a bit scared!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - not entirely sure...but I know him very well and he tried to cover something up about this Sat....and we've been talking about rings (which i hate talking about - never thought I'd ever be in this position and would be happy with anything) - think he was sussing me out....or trying to confuse me on purpose so I don't know anything...:dohh:

Anyway....NERVOUS!!! :wacko:

Have a lovely day ladies - Can't talk to my friends about all this!! Thank you for being here! Aah long message sorry about that!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@curly123 How exciting! I hope he does propose! :wedding: I'll be sending lots of baby and engagement dust your way lol! :dust::dust:


----------



## lissa110

Hi ladies, congrats for all the new bfps, fairy dust to the rest of us. Now I just have a quick question for the ladies who temp. I am new at it and I know your suppose to do first thing after waking up. My question is I dont wake up at the same time daily. Some days I take my husband to work at 4:30a, other days just take my son so Im up at 6:30, and some mornings I wake up in between just cause I cant sleep or I have to use the rest room. Now I temp at all tese times as long as its when i first get up, is it better to do this way or set an alarm and do it at that time everyday? Any comments are helpful!!


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I wish I could answer, I can't chart, I'm all over the place!

My testing day is tomorrow and as of this morning's test I was BFN. I feel like af is coming too so after the big fight we had when I should have OVed, I don't have much hope. I think I'll be heading into November testing ;)


----------



## Calasen

I still have no clue whats going on I'm 9 days late for AF now and feel like theres something serious going on with my body and I have no clue what if I'm not pregnant. I'm constantly neauseas and bbs burn and are huge, I can't stand the smell of coffee or the taste of sweet things and have constant heartburn that wont go away!. Doctors put me on anti biotice just incase but made sure they were baby safe even thuough the urine test was negative and my blood test was inconclusive.

Congratulations to all of those :bfp: and FX'd for all those still trying - hope we get them soon. XXX


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

HELP!!! ok ladies i need your help once again TMI warning!!
Yesterday and today when i whent to tinkle i notice ewcm its not discharging all the time just one time yesterday and once today does this mean im ovulating?!?!?! i havent had AF yet only spotting for about a week when i first removed mirena which was almost 2 weeks ago today would be CD10 if u consider the spotting AF. HELP i DONT WANNA MISS AN IMPORTANT BD OPPORTUNITY BUT SINCE I HAVENT GOT AF IM CONFUSED


----------



## MEGARICE03

Ttcbabynumber2- =) I think we are on the same schedule almost. If I count my spotting as my AF I'd be on CD11 which means lots of BD for ALL of us this week. My OV estimated date is Thursday. I'd :sex: just in case ;)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, it looks like I am going to have to wait until next Tuesday to have my Mirena removed :( We had an unexpected bill come up, so I have to wait. Sucks! I guess one week won't really matter though. If my cycle stays the same as it has been, then I will be ovulating next week. That would be crazy! Lol! And with this being such a lucky thread, I have no doubt that I will be expecting in the next couple of months! 

FX and :babydust: to everyone!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

BrandysBabies said:


> Well, it looks like I am going to have to wait until next Tuesday to have my Mirena removed :( We had an unexpected bill come up, so I have to wait. Sucks! I guess one week won't really matter though. If my cycle stays the same as it has been, then I will be ovulating next week. That would be crazy! Lol! And with this being such a lucky thread, I have no doubt that I will be expecting in the next couple of months!
> 
> FX and :babydust: to everyone!

In California there is a program for medical (like Medicare but in California)that pays for all the reproductive things like mirena removal and u can call planned parenthood and ask if they have anyprograms like it thats how I got mine out and the didn't even ask me for any proof of income just a letter from my mom (that wrote myself) saying that she supports me because technically even though we live together my OH n I aren't married yet.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

I agree that might be a good way to get it done sooner. 

Today is official AF due and I got a BFN so I guess I'm onto month four.


----------



## mum2millsxx

Im onto cycle 2.. BFP was a chemical Af came full force this morning x


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

Sorry to hear that hun. Hope next month is different. 

I'm still waiting on AF-she normally hits in the late evening on Tuesday and my boobs aren't so sore now, so looks like she's on track.


----------



## MummyHaytch

Sorry to hear that sweets **hugs**
I have started bleeding after having my coil out yesterday so fingers crossed my cycles won't be irregular for too long.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> In California there is a program for medical (like Medicare but in California)that pays for all the reproductive things like mirena removal and u can call planned parenthood and ask if they have anyprograms like it thats how I got mine out and the didn't even ask me for any proof of income just a letter from my mom (that wrote myself) saying that she supports me because technically even though we live together my OH n I aren't married yet.

Unfortunately, we make too much to qualify for anything, yet dont make enough to afford proper insurance. I will however be able to get set up with Medicaid to help out once I am pg. We have insurance but it only covers major medical, not office visits and such. It really stinks. But I am rescheduling today for next Tuesday, and will 100% be getting it out then. 


mum2millsxx- So so sorry to hear about the chemical. :hugs: Here is to starting cycle 2. FX and baby dust!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

mum2millsxx said:


> Im onto cycle 2.. BFP was a chemical Af came full force this morning x

Oh I'm so sorry I really hope this cycle will bring u a real BFP!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

hi ladies i have another question for u gals. so today ive had a lot of mild cramping and twitches in my lower abdomen could this be another sign of ovulation? Ive never noticed these things b since my first child wasnt planned. Im just scared im imagining things cuz i want a baby so bad


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

*before


----------



## MEGARICE03

I do think that is a sign of Oving. Round 1 =0)


----------



## curly123

Question for you girls... after you had the mirena removed and in the cycle after your 1st AF...did anyone have cramps low low abdomen that were weird during the time that you may have been OVing? Or just cramps that you'd never had before?

I thought I OVed the other day, but had more ewcm 4 days apart from the last lot of it and opk's have been confusing me - the ones I took 4/5/ days ago had a line - not as dark as test but not as faint as it says it's neg....the one last night was the same all be it very slightly darker....

ANy ideas??

Also my temp has been steadily going up for the last few days but I now have a stinking cold which may be why.....confused!! :dohh: 

Help!


----------



## mum2millsxx

thanks ladies.. im hoping this will be the month for a sticky one :) altho i hv worked it out and if i got pregnant this cycle the duedate wud be on my daughters 3rd birthday lol.. 

Curly I noticed ovulation pains for the first time on my last cycle its funny id never noticed them before i started ttc.. sorry I dont use OPK im using the CBFM so sorry i cant help ther.. hope u feel better soon tho xx


----------



## cliqmo

Hello Ladies, 

Yes indeed I've noticed twinges, cramps and gurgles in my lower abdomen that I've never acknowledged before. I don't know if that is because I had the Mirena for 3.5yrs and 5yrs of contraceptive pill before that, which meant they just didn't happen, or whether I am just more sensitive to them now we're TTC? :confused: 

This month I am reeeeally going to try not to get hooked on googling every single twinge to check whether it might be a BFP symptom :o :p :D


----------



## babydustcass

it is amazing to read here all the side effects people have experienced with the mirena, i dont feel so alone now as I have been suffering too! I dont have a set date to have my coil out yet but my consultation is wednesday next week. I cannot wait to join you guys in ttc and see the back of this coil!


----------



## MummyHaytch

It's amazing how different areas have different procedures. All I did was make a Dr appt and I happened to have been given an appt with the male doctor. Lovely doctor but obviouslt male and he doesn't remove them. Luckily the nurse was there and she was able to see me and just asked me what I was going to do for contraception. 3 minutes later it was out, and then we had a little chat about when to start trying. Hopefully you won't be waiting too long.

Hayley xxx


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies :wave: I am a current Merina user. I had it placed about six weeks after the birth of our daughter. I have felt "different" since then..mood swings, weight gain, craving for sweets ect. I was thinking that it was all due to the birth and my age ( I'm 37 ) but after surfing around the internet I am finding I am not alone, some due to the use of Merina. I have called my DR and am going to have it removed on Oct 19th. We had planned to TTC again anyways, just we are going to start a little earlier than planned:dance: but my plan is to NPNT for a few cycles. We have a few ferility issues that made it difficult to conceive the first time and required a little "help" but this time we are going it ourselves. What should I expect when I have it removed ?


----------



## BrandysBabies

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies :wave: I am a current Merina user. I had it placed about six weeks after the birth of our daughter. I have felt "different" since then..mood swings, weight gain, craving for sweets ect. I was thinking that it was all due to the birth and my age ( I'm 37 ) but after surfing around the internet I am finding I am not alone, some due to the use of Merina. I have called my DR and am going to have it removed on Oct 19th. We had planned to TTC again anyways, just we are going to start a little earlier than planned:dance: but my plan is to NPNT for a few cycles. We have a few ferility issues that made it difficult to conceive the first time and required a little "help" but this time we are going it ourselves. What should I expect when I have it removed ?


Oh Yeah! I am having mine taken out the same day! Maybe we will both get lucky at the same time!


----------



## future_numan

BrandysBabies said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: I am a current Merina user. I had it placed about six weeks after the birth of our daughter. I have felt "different" since then..mood swings, weight gain, craving for sweets ect. I was thinking that it was all due to the birth and my age ( I'm 37 ) but after surfing around the internet I am finding I am not alone, some due to the use of Merina. I have called my DR and am going to have it removed on Oct 19th. We had planned to TTC again anyways, just we are going to start a little earlier than planned:dance: but my plan is to NPNT for a few cycles. We have a few ferility issues that made it difficult to conceive the first time and required a little "help" but this time we are going it ourselves. What should I expect when I have it removed ?
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah! I am having mine taken out the same day! Maybe we will both get lucky at the same time!Click to expand...

That would be awsome :thumbup:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

BrandysBabies said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: I am a current Merina user. I had it placed about six weeks after the birth of our daughter. I have felt "different" since then..mood swings, weight gain, craving for sweets ect. I was thinking that it was all due to the birth and my age ( I'm 37 ) but after surfing around the internet I am finding I am not alone, some due to the use of Merina. I have called my DR and am going to have it removed on Oct 19th. We had planned to TTC again anyways, just we are going to start a little earlier than planned:dance: but my plan is to NPNT for a few cycles. We have a few ferility issues that made it difficult to conceive the first time and required a little "help" but this time we are going it ourselves. What should I expect when I have it removed ?
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah! I am having mine taken out the same day! Maybe we will both get lucky at the same time!Click to expand...

For me the procedure was super simple and pain free the speculum hurt more than when the Dr, took it out. I just felt a little flick and it only took like 2 minutes. It is definitely better than the insertion. I had spotting two days later for about 5 days. Hope this helps and good luck to both of u! =0)


----------



## Calasen

I had a difficult removal purely because the strings had disappered but the actual taking out of the coil was nothing more then a little pinch. I had a proper period 2 days after removal but that was my normal time and had no spotting from it at all.

Good lick to you both XXX


----------



## sls612

Welcome future_numan! My experience with the Mirena was this: the insertion was very uncomfortable for me (painful, heavy bleeding for days and cramping like crazy). I was very nervous for the removal, but my doctor assured me (and she was right!) that it was a snap. Over before I knew it, and I went right back to work that afternoon with no cramping or spotting. Good luck!


----------



## MEGARICE03

So... DH and I got into a fight today and now he's not home! Today was suppose to be the day I was guesstimating I was OVing.. =( And he's been not drinking or smoking (which I hate smoking but he does occasionally) to up the chances of a healthy fetus.. so tonight of course he would go have a cigar and have some drinks.. TONIGHT! I feel like my chances this month are shot now..PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> So... DH and I got into a fight today and now he's not home! Today was suppose to be the day I was guesstimating I was OVing.. =( And he's been not drinking or smoking (which I hate smoking but he does occasionally) to up the chances of a healthy fetus.. so tonight of course he would go have a cigar and have some drinks.. TONIGHT! I feel like my chances this month are shot now..PMA PMA PMA PMA


:hugs: I am sorry about that! You arent out yet though! PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MEGARICE03 said:


> So... DH and I got into a fight today and now he's not home! Today was suppose to be the day I was guesstimating I was OVing.. =( And he's been not drinking or smoking (which I hate smoking but he does occasionally) to up the chances of a healthy fetus.. so tonight of course he would go have a cigar and have some drinks.. TONIGHT! I feel like my chances this month are shot now..PMA PMA PMA PMA

no worries makeup sex is supposed to be better than regular sex!! LOL


----------



## MEGARICE03

OK ok.. I feel a bit better. I still have a chance! :dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

I am wishing you all :dust:, having a bit of funny month so I am going to stay off BnB for the rest of this cycle - blow some cobwebs away etc. 

Looking forward to coming back and seeing some more :bfp:'s


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi KittyKatBabe, Ive been doing the same thing. A BnB holiday to clear my head. Good luck hun and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Im so glad i found this site! I'd had my mirena in for 6 years untill its removal on 23 sept this year. Had no probs at all with it to be fair, thoroughly enjoyed having no periods! Im thinking it might be a problem now tho as we're ttc and I have no idea when I'm due on. I bled for 3 days after its removal, but nothing since. I feel shattered, moody and my belly and back ache, bb a bit sore, but I'm not sure if it may be a bit of wishfull thinking as I'v been waiting 5 years for my fiance to agree to have a baby, and am now monsterously impatient!! 4 BFN and lots of tears later, I'm wondering how long I'll have to wait to be a lucky mummy to be! I know Iv prob not waited long enough for a positive test, but its so hard, especially when you can't plan around your monthly cycle!
Sorry to winge, my other half gets cross if I talk about it too much!!!lol
Anyone with any advice or in a similar situation, it'd be great to hear from you!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Only 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

lucyoz34- I totally understand!! I'm super Impatient too. I had mine in for 6 years as well and the countdown started about a year ago for the removal. I got mine removed on 9/27 and had some spotting a few days after for about 5 days. I'm guessing it was AF and I also had 4 BFN after an evap when I suspected my symptoms meant something. I'm testing again at the end of the month as to not give my hopes up. :dust: to you ! sorry, in a hurry so my msg isn't too detailed.. eeek


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> Im so glad i found this site! I'd had my mirena in for 6 years untill its removal on 23 sept this year. Had no probs at all with it to be fair, thoroughly enjoyed having no periods! Im thinking it might be a problem now tho as we're ttc and I have no idea when I'm due on. I bled for 3 days after its removal, but nothing since. I feel shattered, moody and my belly and back ache, bb a bit sore, but I'm not sure if it may be a bit of wishfull thinking as I'v been waiting 5 years for my fiance to agree to have a baby, and am now monsterously impatient!! 4 BFN and lots of tears later, I'm wondering how long I'll have to wait to be a lucky mummy to be! I know Iv prob not waited long enough for a positive test, but its so hard, especially when you can't plan around your monthly cycle!
> Sorry to winge, my other half gets cross if I talk about it too much!!!lol
> Anyone with any advice or in a similar situation, it'd be great to hear from you!!!!


I have decided that my method is going to be, have sex every day and test with dollar store cheapies whenever I feel the urge until I start feeling a pattern in my cycle! Lol! Should work! :shrug: :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## lucyoz34

Well megarice I've decided that I'm not going to test again untill I'm absolutely sure I've got symptoms! Then I can live blissfully in the knowledge that i 'might' be pregnant, and never be disappointed!!lol I'v just joined fertility friend too so i might try plotting my cycle. 

I love this thread, its so comforting to hear all your stories! And i get so excited for all you :bfp: 's!!! Cheers me up no end!!

Huge good luck to all you girlies testing soon:winkwink:!! Lots of baby dust to everyone!xxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

BrandysBabies that sounds like a plan!!! Sex every couple of days or so should guarantee that there are sperm around somewhere when lil eggie hatches!! :haha::haha::winkwink:Did you have a regular cycle with mirena??xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> BrandysBabies that sounds like a plan!!! Sex every couple of days or so should guarantee that there are sperm around somewhere when lil eggie hatches!! :haha::haha::winkwink:Did you have a regular cycle with mirena??xx

Yes, I did have a fairly regular cycle. Same time every month, but not full period. I spot for 5 or so days every month at the same time. I am hoping that everything stays the same as far as dates go.


----------



## future_numan

BrandysBabies said:


> Only 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!

Yeah:happydance:..


----------



## BrandysBabies

future_numan said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Only 2 MORE DAYS!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!
> 
> Yeah:happydance:..Click to expand...


I know! I am so excited, but for some reason I am getting really nervous? :shrug: I dunno! I just hope that everything is okay at the appt as far as getting it taken out. DH says he can still feel the strings, so thats a good thing. BUt I have read a couple horror stories about the Mirena attaching itself to the uterus! It can cause scarring which could lead to infertility! Yikes! My DH is constantly on me about being such a worry wart. PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!PMA!


----------



## Calasen

Well now 2 weeks late and still :bfn: no clue whats up with body lots of symptoms too but have just had teeth extracted so could be that making me neauseas and giving funny cravings and tastes. Can't stop weeing either :( 

Good Luck everyone!! :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi everyone! I'm Jessica and I'm totally new to online forums. I found this forum through a Google search for conception after Mirena removal. This place just seems like such a great way to share experiences and find support.

I've had my Mirena 5 yrs and I've actually loved it... just so thoughtless and easy with virtually no side effects. I'm scheduled to have it removed on 11/3/10 and I am so eager to start TTC! I'm totally nervous for the removal since insertion was so horrible! I just want it to be over with so we can get to the baby making!


----------



## lucyoz34

BrandysBabies i was completely terrified about getting mine taken out, so much so that I walked out 3 times from separate appointments!! ppl were lookin at me silly:cry:!!! Seriously tho, if the strings are still visible, like mine, then it should all be over in about 3 seconds! I'd set myself up for complete agony, an it seriously was a minute little pinch, if id not been waiting for it, i probably wouldn't have noticed! There are times when it has gotten a bit stuck, but you'd be having symptoms or discomfort from it if it had. So sending lots of PMA!!! Just think of all the fun your gona have after:winkwink::winkwink::haha:!!! Good luck and:hugs:!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Those symptoms sounds promising Calasen!!! Fingers crossed and :dust: to you!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Jessica, welcome to the site! Im quite new too and already addicted!! Its so comforting sharing experiences and reading about others, I feel so much more relaxed and happy now Im not alone!!
I had my mirena out after 6 years on Sept 23. I loved it, no period, no other symptoms:thumbup:! Bit of a pain now tho cos I have no idea where in my cycle I am!:shrug: 
Dont worry about getting it removed tho, its over so quickly, with seriously no pain, nothing like having it inserted yeuch. Think of all the fun you can have afterwards:winkwink::winkwink::haha:!
Lots of luck and PMA!xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks for the reassurance lucyoz34! I SO hope it really is that easy. I think I'll still make DH come with me for my removal though. I have this totally irrational fear that my whole uterus will get yanked out along with it and I'll die right then and there! And I'm never that psycho or dramatic LOL. I guess although I've loved it my Mirena is still kind of weird and scary to me after all these years! I can totally understand why women would reschedule or leave their removal appts several times!


----------



## HarliRexx

*will get yanked out


----------



## BrandysBabies

Tomorrow!!! Ack!!


----------



## MummyHaytch

I have had both a mirena and a regular coil removed and both were completely painless. Don't worry :)

Hayley xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Im so trying not to laugh:haha::haha:, its crazy how irrational you can feel when your worried Jessica, youll be fine th:thumbup:!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Quick question girlies, Id like to start a journal on here, but Im not sure how you start a new thread?? I know its probably glaringly obvious, but I have been known to have my blonde moments, and could do with a little advice!!:winkwink::haha::haha::blush:

Thanku.xxxx :dust: for everyone xx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

go to the ttc journal section and click on start a new thread


----------



## lucyoz34

thank you.xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Evening ladies!

Ive had just under a week holiday from BnB which has been wonderful as Ive decided to now take the relaxed TTC approach. Im using my CBFM for the first month this cycle and I love that little machine! Makes things very clear and simple.

I tried low dose Soy this month to try and bring Ov forward a bit but nope, nothing doing. Ive either ovulated yesterday or Im ovulating today so when I get home later this evening I plan to jump DH for one last time! lol :haha: I phoned him from work just now to tell him to make sure he has a nice dinner and to relax so he has plenty of strength for some BMS (Baby Makin Sex) later tonight, lol!

Nice to see a few new girls on the thread since I last checked. Welcome and :dust: to the Noobs! Hope the Old Girls are ok too!

We've had a brief lull from a nice patch of BFP's so ladies....let's make sure the end of this month is resulting in some lovely, juicy :bfp: s!!!!

Good luck!

PS. Below is the new and updated list. Please let me know if there are any errors. x


*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *


:happydance:_* Our Ex-Mirena Graduates!!! *_ :happydance:

*sls612 * :bfp: 17th Sept _after 4 weeks TTC#1_!!!

*Louise1985 * :bfp: 23rd Sept _after 6 weeks TTC#2_!!!

*Shazmos * :bfp: 28th Sept _after 3 months TTC#3_!!!

*Guera * :bfp: Sept 28th _after 6 weeks TTC#3_!!!

*Kracker * :bfp: Oct 5th _after 3 months TTC #2_!!!

*mommyof3co * :bfp: Oct 7th _after 2 months TTC #4_!!!

*mommyof2peas * :bfp: Oct 8th _after 11 months TTC #3_!!!


:dust: *Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!! * :dust:
_GO GET THOSE 's ladies!!!_

*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010

*babydustcass*
TTC#2 from ??? 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 from Nov 2010 

*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010

*Curly123*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*Duchess **ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010

*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010

*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???

*Harlirexx*
TTC#1 from Nov 2010

*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*Kylarsmom*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010

*Lucyoz34*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010

*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MrsPOP*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010

*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010

*mum2mills*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010

*Treykid3*
TTC#3 since May 2010

*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Mrs P and all new (and not new) people! 

How's things going? 

I'm on to a new cycle and hoping (again) that it'll work out this time. Bloody good thing really, I've just started with the CBFM and wouldn't want to have spent all that money for nothing! 

Keep well, all! 

x


----------



## lucyoz34

can anyone help or point me in the right direction...? 
A lot of you ladies seem to use some hormone things? you mention different products you use to increase your ovulation, lengthen luteal phase? special lube? things to help settle the monthly cycle and regulate it? Iv not heard of any of them, and wouldnt have a clue where to find them!!
They may be able to help me get my monthly cycle back on track after mirena!! 
Thank you, lots of luck and sticky :dust: to everyone.xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya lucy, 

Well, I'm not much good with the added extras (apart from a conception vit which I take every day) However, if you do use a lube, you should change to a conception-friendly one as most lubricants are pretty good at killing/stopping sperm in their tracks! You can buy conceive + at Boots or Pre-seed on Amazon. My DH prefers Pre-seed but there's a big discussion thread talking about this on the main board! I found it was a good particularly if you don't have a lot of EWCM. ( I didn't get ANY EWCM until about month 7...) 

x


----------



## lucyoz34

oh MrsPop Im on the list!!!!! hehe:haha::happydance::happydance:
Thank you! I feel all excited again now, so love this thread!!!
:dust::dust::dust:xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

lauraclili thank you!! Might invest in some of that to keep the OH happy, seen as saliva is a major no no!!!:haha::blush::haha::winkwink:xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Lol! 

x


----------



## MrsPOP

lucy, I would seriously recommend not stressing or thinking about adding in extra supplements until you've had a couple of cycles.

I only say this from experience. I was Uber Anxious initially once I had my Mirena out and started charting straight away. My first cycle I had a 28 day cycle and I only had a 10 day Luteal Phase which was so distressing and was planning to get loads of supplements in. However, my 2nd cycle was a 32 day cycle with a 13 day luteal phase which just showed I should never had panicked my first month as my body was clearly sorting itself out post Mirena and it takes, unfortunately, a bit of time for it to do so. I know that's not great when we're so impatient for our BFPs but thats the way things are.

I did try some low dose Soy Isoflavones (which I got from tesco) this cycle. People use this as a 'natural' form of Clomid to promote ovulation (in case of those with PCOS who dont ovulate/ovulate irregularly). I dont have PCOS, so m intention was to try and bring my ovulation forward. It hasnt worked at all. But I dont need to take it really, as I definately ovulate according to my chart and the fact I get blinking painful ovulation pains every month!

I also tried some Vitamine B 50 complex this month because although my LP was great last month, I did have a bit of spotting. However, I had to stop it after a week as I had terrible side effects. However, there are plenty of women who take it with no side effects.

What I suggest, after going through such stress and trauma over the past 2 and half months is to try and calm down a bit, stop being too impatient and try and allow your body to settle down after Mirena. I may sound harsh but it comes from 2 and half months of pure and utter stress...which doesnt do ANYONE any good if they are TTCing as high stress levels can hinder conception.

Are you charting? I think that is seriously useful, particularly early on in your TTC journey. It will allow you to learn about your own body and see where your fertility patterns happen. Once you've given it a couple of cycles to allow your body to settle down, you may identify a problem that may need a supplement. However, you may find your fertility patterns are fine and dandy and you dont need the extra help some ladies need! Check out Fertility Friend, its a fascinating site!

Hopefully you are taking your folic acid regularly, which is important for fetal development and prevention of neural tube defects like spina bifida.

Good luck!


----------



## Poppy7

I had my Mirena removed today after having it fitted at the end of Feb 2010 (so nearly 8 months). So we are now not trying but not preventing ;) 

I had horrendous trouble with the Mirena for the first 3 months (pretty much non stop bleeding) but after it settled down I was quite happy with the Mirena.

I still had a period (well monthly spotting) when it was fitted. I was terrified about having it removed but it did not hurt at all!

Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## lucyoz34

MrsPop thank you so much for such a long message, means a lot.x I think Iv jumped into this ttc with my eyes closed, expecting mother nature just to happen, think its gonna take a bit of patience too:wacko::shrug:! 

Iv not long joined FF, got a calender running but not temping or anything yet, would you recommend starting?? I am taking folic acid, and cutting out caffeine and all that! Will phaps give it a few months before anything else!

Its hard to know when anything is due or happening at the mo cause Iv not had a full period for 6 years apart from 3 days heavy post mirena, iv put that in as my af for now.

Thank you again for all the advice, Iv felt so much better since joining this thread!!

Love and hugs and :dust::dust: to you.xx
thank you.xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Poppy7

Good luck and lots of :dust::dust:xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Not a problem Lucy. You remind me very much of myself when I started all the TTC shiz. It's not that you've jumped in with your eyes closed, it's more your way of thinking has changed. We've all been told since we were teens that we would get pregnant immediately with unprotected sex...and we spend our mispent youth trying out best not to get preggy! So going from years of that to desperately wanting to get knocked up is very disconcerting at first!

I had my mirena in for 4 years and no AF throughout and it was really scary when I got it removed as I had no idea where the hell I was in my cycle or if I ever ovulated. My cycles seem to have settled down quickly though.

Yup I really recommend temping because it'll give you a good idea when you ovulated and will help you detect your own patterns quickly. I love it!

You'll get there Hun, we all will :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi girls! I have a question for all you ex mirena girls!! Did any of you have lower abdominal pain anytime during your cycles postremoval? I felt fine for 2 weeks after removal then right before O i started getting abdominal pain. it didnt go away until after AF. Then i had another 2 weeks feeling fine and before O again it started up and im 4dpo and it still hurts. im freaking out i may have Endo or something. but i cant help but wonder if its the mirena instead bc it did not start until after mirena removal. Oh the other possibility could be pregnancy, but im not getting my hopes up just yet! Help!?


----------



## HarliRexx

lauraclili can you tell me where the discussion is about conceive+ and pre-seed that you mentioned? Does one seem to work better than the other or is it just a comfort/preference thing? I actually ordered some of the pre-seed yesterday, just hoping I made a good choice. 

lucyoz34 I'm eager to learn all the inside info too but I'm trying to be patient. I'm thinking I'm just gonna start with the pre-seed and some digital ovulation tests. My Mirena isn't even out yet so while I'm obsessed with pre-planning I totally just need to chill and figure out my cycle when the time comes! I know you just joined here recently too... how long has it been since you had your Mirena removed? Is this your first cycle TTC?


----------



## MEGARICE03

2ww! I hope I did enough :sex: to get what we needed.. I feel like I was under a lot of stress though due to work and home. I'm also having a hard time weaning myself off of coffee... PMA!!


----------



## lucyoz34

HarliRexx - Its so easier said than done though isn't it!!! Hopefully there will be :bfp:'s soon and we can stop worrying!!
I had mirena out on sept 23, and cos i had no bleeding the whole time it was in I'm not entirely sure if I am in my first cycle yet. I did bleed heavily for three days after removal, so I'v counted that as my af, but Im not sure. So yea we've been :sex: like rabbits hoping that I have ovulated around the time the calender said I would:haha:!! And i did get really odd pains in my belly on the lower left side, around that time, so i could have been ovulating??? 
I really just don't have a clue tho!!!lol its either gonna be a :witch: or a:bfp: by the end of the month :haha::haha:!! 
When are you having yours removed?? Are you goin to ttc straight away???xx


----------



## lucyoz34

MEGARICE03 I know the feeling, 10 dpo today, not even gonna bother testing though untill I know Im late!! Have you tried decaf coffee???

Does anyone know whether its ok to be drinking loads of cups of decaf tea a day???? I love the stuff so I switched to decaf to stop the caffeine, but I just wanted to check that thats ok too!

hugs an :dust: for everyone.xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Kylarsmom - Iv only been without mirena for just over 3 weeks, I have had cramping and weird aches in my lower belly and back, Id just put it down to my body getting used to being mirena free!! hoping it was ovulation too!!!xx Just have to wait an see:winkwink::winkwink: xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Lucyoz34- Yeah, not even being able to try yet is really frustrating! I'm having my uterus yanked out...uh...i mean having my mirena removed Nov 3!Unless my Dr. REALLY doesn't want me to we are definitely gonna start TTC right away.... 1st because the waiting is torture to me because I am such a pre-planner.... I just want my :bfp: so I can start researching baby products and whatnot. 

2nd, I've decided I just don't want to be at my current job much longer, but I would prefer to be pregnant/give birth while on my current health insurance at this job. So the sooner I get my :bfp: the less time I have to spend here!

Plus it would be so exciting if it happens in time to announce it to my family when we visit them for Christmas! 

I'll just have to take the same approach as you at first since I really won't know where I am in my cycle for a while. but for now... MUST... BE.... PATIENT........


----------



## Kylarsmom

lucyoz34 said:


> Kylarsmom - Iv only been without mirena for just over 3 weeks, I have had cramping and weird aches in my lower belly and back, Id just put it down to my body getting used to being mirena free!! hoping it was ovulation too!!!xx Just have to wait an see:winkwink::winkwink: xx

thank you, someone finally answered me! I appriciate it, I hope thats all it is :dohh:


----------



## future_numan

I had my Merina out today:thumbup:and it was completely painless, I haven't even had any bloody show yet. Dr said that "it" came out very easily. So we are going to wait one complete cycle ( just to get all the medication out of my system ) before we start TTC:thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Uterus yenked out lmao, I love it!!:haha::haha: Seriously HarliRexx it doesnt hurt at all, and is over in about 3 seconds!!:happydance:
Its a shame you cant have it taken out sooner, give you more time to be prego before chrismas! Thats what Im hoping for, tell everyone on christmas day:winkwink::baby:! My sister is 7 weeks, so it'd be gorgeous for our lil babs to grow up together!
Id love to start looking at baby things, and planning the nursery.....:cloud9:, but Im so scared that might jinx things!:nope: So definitely lots and lots of patience and PMA!!!xx


----------



## HarliRexx

YAY for the easy removal! Do you mean till the hormones get out of your system? I've heard it doesn't take as long as the pill since it's a localized hormone, but I've read alot of conflicting info... everything from a couple days to a few months to get out of your system.


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh future_numan thats sooooo exciting!! Congrats on joining the post mirena girlies!!:haha::thumbup: 
Did you have normal cycles and bleeding with it in??xx
I dont think Id have had the patience to wait a whole cycle even if it had been suggested to me!!lol Hope things go well for you:winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes, for now I'm just going to focus on pampering myself! I figure a happy, healthy me will make my uterus a happy, sticky :spermy: vessel! :haha:


----------



## lucyoz34

I think it is different for every woman. But it does seem on here that if you had a regular cycle with mirena then your body seems to return to normal quite quickly afterwards. Though thats not true for everyone.
The advice I had was to start charting temps and stuff straight away so you can learn very quickly what your body is doing and when.xx


----------



## lucyoz34

That seems to be the general consensus, that if your happy and relaxed about things, thats when it all happens:baby::winkwink:xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

future_numan said:


> I had my Merina out today:thumbup:and it was completely painless, I haven't even had any bloody show yet. Dr said that "it" came out very easily. So we are going to wait one complete cycle ( just to get all the medication out of my system ) before we start TTC:thumbup: :happydance:

Yeah!! That is so great to hear!! I am a nervous freaking wreck!! Lol! I get mine out in 2hrs! Ack! It will take me about an hr to get home, but I will post as soon as I do. That is, if I dont chicken out first! Lol!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

future_numan said:


> I had my Merina out today:thumbup:and it was completely painless, I haven't even had any bloody show yet. Dr said that "it" came out very easily. So we are going to wait one complete cycle ( just to get all the medication out of my system ) before we start TTC:thumbup: :happydance:

congratz on getting it removed :happydance:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

BrandysBabies said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I had my Merina out today:thumbup:and it was completely painless, I haven't even had any bloody show yet. Dr said that "it" came out very easily. So we are going to wait one complete cycle ( just to get all the medication out of my system ) before we start TTC:thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Yeah!! That is so great to hear!! I am a nervous freaking wreck!! Lol! I get mine out in 2hrs! Ack! It will take me about an hr to get home, but I will post as soon as I do. That is, if I dont chicken out first! Lol!Click to expand...

GL dont worry it takes less than minute and its completely pain free!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I guess just because it's been in there for almost 5yrs! Lol! I am picturing it imbedded in my uterus and no way of getting it out! Lol! Things dont usually run smooth in my little world! Lol!


----------



## future_numan

BrandysBabies said:


> I guess just because it's been in there for almost 5yrs! Lol! I am picturing it imbedded in my uterus and no way of getting it out! Lol! Things dont usually run smooth in my little world! Lol!

First off...positive thoughts my girl..:thumbup:...Good luck :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I'm home! It's done! I can have babies now! Lol!

Not a fun experience at all! My strings were super short! Plus my uterus was extremely high! Of course it couldn't go smooth. The Dr. had to use three different size spectrums, one being VERY VERY LARGE before she could even see the strings. Then she made me cough about 15 times to bring the strings down. Then she had to call a nurse into the room to hold a light so that she could use both hands to get ahold of the strings, all of this was VERY uncomfortable!! Then she said, "Ready, 1, 2, 3...........................and it was done. No pain! Lol! By the time I left the office my mouth was so dry that I had DH pull straight into McDonalds for a diet soda! Lol! But it's over with! And now I can focus on losing weight and TTC!!! Yeah!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I'm gonna post this here and the main page cause I need a quick answer. I just started bleeding. Can I use a tampon or should I use a pad?


----------



## future_numan

Brandys..sorry it was so awful for you, I guess I was very lucky,,just look at the good side..now it's baby makin' time:happydance:


----------



## Calasen

just use a pad honey for comfort - you may only bleed a little :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! All better now! Lol!


----------



## MEGARICE03

@ HarliRexx- I am completely the same way with planning! I like everything to go accordingly that not conceiving at the right time would make me go crazy. I wouldn't worry about the actual removal though. I too had a painless experience. Maybe a little cramping, but I'm sure it is better than getting it put in! Excited to join you in your journey. 

@ Brandiesbabies- YAY ! Congrats on your removal. on to baby making.. 

@ lucyoz34- I've never had decaf.. does it help you wake up just the same? I guess I'm willing to give it a shot.. Anything for a healthy fetus.


----------



## HarliRexx

A big thanks to everyone! I'm feeling much better about my upcoming removal since joining here. Even despite BrandysBabies bad experience today :nope:


MEGARICE03 Decaf is definitely on my list of questions for my Dr. I've heard that decaf still has some caffeine in it, so I would assume there would be a limit on that too. I drink TONS of coffee so I'm probably gonna have to really cut back no matter what.


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

HarliRexx said:


> A big thanks to everyone! I'm feeling much better about my upcoming removal since joining here. Even despite BrandysBabies bad experience today :nope:
> 
> 
> MEGARICE03 Decaf is definitely on my list of questions for my Dr. I've heard that decaf still has some caffeine in it, so I would assume there would be a limit on that too. I drink TONS of coffee so I'm probably gonna have to really cut back no matter what.

I used to drink one cup of coffee every morning when I was pregnant and my baby was fine I think as long as u drink it in moderation u should be ok


----------



## BrandysBabies

HarliRexx said:


> A big thanks to everyone! I'm feeling much better about my upcoming removal since joining here. Even despite BrandysBabies bad experience today :nope:
> 
> .

Oh, I'm sorry if I scared you! It actually wasnt anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. I'm a drama queen when it comes to pain, and this did not hurt at all. There was the normal, okay really annoying dicomfort that some women get with gettting a pap type procedure done, but that was it! Good, good luck! You will do fine!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well done brandybabies on the removal. Now its back to TTC for you lol x x

Don't want you thinking I have left you girls, I am still stalking I just can't chat too much on the TTC stuff as I am trying to keep myself TTC neutral at the min so not to get worked up!!! I am too much at times lol


----------



## lucyoz34

MEGARICE03 I'v never had a prob wakin up in the morning so Im not sure! I drink gallons of decaf tea tho, and that seems to still keep me goin!!!:haha:xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Awesome news BrandysBaies!!!! Happy BDing to you then :winkwink::blush::haha:!! xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw its a horrible wait isn't it KittyKatBabe, so nerve wracking:wacko:. Im 12dpo now, af due on 23rd, dont think I want to test because I dont want the bad news:cry:!xx
:hugs: and:dust:xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Any advice on ttc post copper coil???
I had copper coil for 4 years...granted this is my first month of ttc but would like to hear peoples thoughts on it xxx
Baby Dust and love and light to you all xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Rachie Rach, welcome to the thread!!
I'm not sure about the copped coil, but Im sure one of the girlies on here will be able to help.x Did you have regular periods whilst the coil was in??
Im first month ttc too, all very stressfull!!!:haha: 
Lots of luck and :dust: to you.xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

yeah my periods were bang on time every month well every 30 days but this last year they started to get a bit heavier and longer but when i saw my doctor her said that my coil was probs getting to the end of its life (5 year copper) and it had been in 4 years...i was on my period when it was taken out and the lady who took it out said it was looking like it was gonna expel on its own...lol...the thing must have wanted me to have another baby lol...the day she took it out i was bleeding quite heavy so i thought a few more days of bleeding then it should be done with...but low and behold the :witch: ended that evening!!!! 
Me and hubby have been bding since...and now i am in my fertile week cm is perfect lol....and should ov either saturday or sunday....hopefully fingers x'd i'll be blessed with a little :baby: but not holding my breath....hpt's at the ready lol...really don't want the :witch: to show up next month xxx

Guess its just a waiting game....but lots of fun in the meantime lol...and i think thats what we should try and remember....its about you and your partner reconnecting....and hopefully bringing a new life into the world xxx
Love and light to you all and sending loadsa baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

so stressed today:wacko:, OH has just asked if his best mate can come an stay till christmas whilst he's looking for a new house! He's lovely, an i don't mind, but worried its gonna disturb ttc:shrug:. Dont know what to do!
Hope everyone is ok?:thumbup:
Should be testing on sat if af doesn't show, waiting is killing me! I'd be very surprised if it was pos, but it'd be so amazing if it was:flower:.
hugs an dust for everyone.xxxx



All stalkers welcome - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...c-post-mirena-aaarrrggg-journal-time-x-2.html


----------



## lucyoz34

Rachie Rach that all sounds really positive doesnt it!!!!! and so soon after removal!! Well my fingers an toes are crossed for you! I wish i knew where in my cycle I was!:wacko: Had no bleeding at all with mirena, bled for 3 days post removal, so Iv plotted that as my af, have to wait and see if it was tho!!:growlmad:!!
All the baby talk is way too much for my OH, i think he worries that things won't go well, hence why I joined here!! He is enjoying my increased interest in:sex: though!! And I know as soon as I get a :bfp: he'll be like a mother hen!!lol

Love an :dust:!xxxx


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...c-post-mirena-aaarrrggg-journal-time-x-2.html

All stalkers welcome -


----------



## Rachie Rach

thats all we can do is to stay positive until that strip says :bfp: on it lol...

I just wanna know now lol... 

I do have a few worries though...like i am Bipolar and have come off my medication to ensure that all is well with baby2be...but terrified that i'll have a really bad manic or depressed episode and end up being admitted or something...i have got to sit down with my shrink when i do get pregnant to discuss my care plan....cos they have to consult midwifes, ob consultants, gp, well basically everyone arrrrggggggghhhhhhh because i will be a HIGH risk pregnancy!!!! 
It is very worrying but kinda comforting....lol...

But me and hub are really reconnecting and i am loving it...we are so close and we are doing more nice things for each other again cos after 9 years of marriage together for 11 years and 3 kids later we kinda drifted apart a bit....not far but a little...its nice to be like we first was when we first got together....it like a whole new relationship...i am loving it...lol...OMG i think i made myself sick lol....(i don't do mushy stuff lol totally not a slushy type of person lol)

Lucyoz don't worry too much about you OH friend coming into the house darl...tbh (this coming from my bipolar mind lol) think of it as being quite erotic...the chance that someone can hear you at it or catch you at it....get them juices flow and ya never know....:baby: could be closer thank you think xxx bizarrely when i caught on with my first we lived at my hubs parents house and within about 2 months i was pregnant lol...relax about it hun it is a perfectly natural thing....and enjoy it and try not to get too hung up on it...(easier said than done lol) you will be blessed with a baby...xxx
Love and Light amd loadsa baby dust xxx


----------



## Calasen

Really need a little advice girls :( 

It wasn't AF yesturday apprently the bleeding only lasted about 6 hours???

Now what?

Am I still in? could it have been IB?


----------



## Rachie Rach

could be hun...i would rest up (if ya can) and try to be positive hun...wait until your af is due then if not here test...
Fingers crossed for ya hun xxx


----------



## Calasen

Rachie Rach said:


> could be hun...i would rest up (if ya can) and try to be positive hun...wait until your af is due then if not here test...
> Fingers crossed for ya hun xxx

AF was due 2 and a half weeks ago :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Im sorry to hear you've got probs hun, I guess no ones ttc ride is easy is it. It will be great for you having so many ppl looking after you and making a fuss of you, making sure you've got the best for you and your bump! Lush! Are you severely bipolar if you dont mind me asking hun?
I think after so much time together you can get into a bit if a routine and forget about concentrating on your own relationship. My OH has taken 5 years to decide that he might actually enjoy being a daddy, so I was getting a weeny bit frustrated! He's 6 years yonger than me, so whilst my body clock is screaming at 34, he was quite happy plodding along!!:growlmad::shrug:. Since we decided to go tor it tho, we've been very much closer, like you said, and Iv wanted to be nicer to him!!!lol
I see your point about having a lodger lmao!! Hadn't thought of that:rofl:! OH is a bit private tho unfortunately, and Im not the quietest:blush::haha::blush:!! So we'll have to see about that!
Never know tho, I could get a bfp on sat and that would be problem solved!!!:happydance:!!
How long have you had your coil out for now? Have you found anything out about conception afterwards??
Love an :dust: xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

How heavy was the bleeding calasen???x


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> How heavy was the bleeding calasen???x

Not very at all tbh it was more like the very last days of a period iykwim?

Very little and showed on wiping was mixeed with a lot of cm too :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Eek that does sound good! When are you going to test?? Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! xx


----------



## Calasen

:) will waits about another week or so that way it a month after drs test :)


----------



## lucyoz34

your soooo patient!!!!! Im bouncing off the walls waiting to do mine!! Just scared of the disappointement:cry:. Well FX for you, look after yourself, and if the bleeding isnt quite right or you feel strange then go to the docs just to be sure.
Lots an lots of:dust: coming your way!!x


----------



## Calasen

Thanks honey :) We are keeping an eye on it just incase andi'm not patient the OH have hidden thetests I hvein house and taken cards off me :) Hes as bad as me though so I get them back soon :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

i am quite bipolar not as bad as some but it is a cause for concern when i have episodes....not had a bad depression/mania for about a year now so fingers crossed it stays away for a while :winkwink: 
i ahve my fingers crossed for you hun and hope you do have a :bfp:...
and calasen have you not tested yet then??? i would have been all over the hpt by now lol...hopefully you'll be fine hun...it was more than likely an ib hun...do a test....then you'll know for sure....EXCITED for ya hunny xxx i have everything crossed for ya xxx but my legs won't be later :blush::blush::blush: sorry lol... xxx


----------



## Calasen

I have done a few tests but tat wasbefore te bleed and all were :bfn: or faulty :( no clue whats going on :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmmmm interesting....have you been to gp??? i would have a chat with them....see what they say....
Love and light to you hun xxx


----------



## Calasen

they told me to come back in a month :)


----------



## lucyoz34

the tests may have been to early to show anything calasen, have you bled since at all?? Love that your OH has hidden the tests:rofl::rofl:! I just wont buy any until Im a day late! I did 4 about a week after my mirena was taken out(ever so slightly premature I know, but I was naive and excited!), and I was so so gutted that I said I wouldn't ever take another test!!lol But then I joined here and kinda understand how the marina effects you a bit better, so Im feelin a wee bit more in control!:haha:

Rachie Rach got my fingers crossed for a calm and :baby:productive time for you sweetie!!xx
:dust::dust:






All stalkers welcom - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/440147-ttc-post-mirena-aaarrrggg-journal-time-x-2.html


----------



## lucyoz34

Can anyone tell me please what a Mooncup is???? I'm curious!xx


----------



## Calasen

its like a cup that goes inside you honey and collects your period and you take out and empty every so often wash and reuse -- my friend swears by hers.

I'd like to try one but have not yet got round to it.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, another question. Did any of you experience nausea after having you Mirena removed? I slept until noon today!!? And woke up feeling like I needed to seriously vomit and it hasnt gone away. Ugh, the things we do for babies!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I did not have mirena coil had copper so cannot advise on that one Hun x but I suppose it could be possible cos of the hormones in it???


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks calasen!! Not what I thought it was at all!!!:haha::haha:!x:haha:

BrandysBabies yea I did! Felt quite sick for a day or so, then it just passed. I put it down to the hormonal change, though I did hope it might be really early prego signs!lol It wasn't tho!! How are you feeling now???xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Felling a tiny bit better, not much though. I made myself eat something which helped a little. The part that sucks is I want to start BD right away, but definitely dont feel up to it. Oh well. I want a baby NOW! Lol!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh I soooooo understand the impatience!!!!!! it eats away at you!! When you've been waiting so so long to have a baby, and finally get the chance, the thought of waiting any longer seems like eternity:growlmad::wacko:. 
Still it'll happen when its ready!! As long as your happy and healthy then thats a good start!!
Have a good nights sleep an see how you feel in the morning, if your concerned then just give the docs a ring for a lil reassurance.x
:hug: an:dust: for you hun.x


----------



## HarliRexx

I've never tried a mooncup.... tried Instead cups when I was about 18. My flow was just waaaay too heavy. ended up being a big mess, bleh!


----------



## future_numan

Brady..I'm not feeling well either. It started last night and last through to today but now I am fighting a headach:wacko:


----------



## MummyHaytch

HarliRexx said:


> I've never tried a mooncup.... tried Instead cups when I was about 18. My flow was just waaaay too heavy. ended up being a big mess, bleh!

*I never thought of that! I can be quite heavy at times so have now decided that I will NEVER use one of these lol
*


----------



## babydustcass

YAY Ive got my removal booked for the 26th 9.10am :) 
Im quite nervous but excited too!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

future_numan said:


> Brady..I'm not feeling well either. It started last night and last through to today but now I am fighting a headach:wacko:

Well at least we know what its from! Lol! I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MEGARICE03

@ Brandysbabies- I totally felt nauseous for 3-4 days. I had 'hopeful' thoughts, but nothing came about. It must be the hormonal changes!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> @ Brandysbabies- I totally felt nauseous for 3-4 days. I had 'hopeful' thoughts, but nothing came about. It must be the hormonal changes!


Thanks! I am actually feeling a lot better now! Here's hoping it lasts! :shrug:


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girlies. Glad your feeling better now BrandysBabies, on to ttcing!:winkwink:
I definitely feel like af is on her way:cry:, feel moody and sore bbs and the typical monthly spot!:wacko::growlmad:.
Ah well.
Hope you all have a lovely day!
:dust: a :hug:xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I just Woohoo!!! I am OFFICIALLY a member of the TTC Club!! Hahahhahaha!! I just Baby Danced!!Hehehe!

:sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::happydance::happydance::happydance::spermy::spermy::spermy::sex::sex::sex:

And I even held my legs in the air for 10 min after! Lol! :blush: :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> Morning girlies. Glad your feeling better now BrandysBabies, on to ttcing!:winkwink:
> I definitely feel like af is on her way:cry:, feel moody and sore bbs and the typical monthly spot!:wacko::growlmad:.
> Ah well.
> Hope you all have a lovely day!
> :dust: a :hug:xxx


That's okay, we are gonna be bump buddies next month!!:hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

I am absolutley FREAKING OUT!

So yesterday around 4PM I started having cramps. They were significantly worse by the time I was heading home from work around 8PM. When I got home, I went to the bathroom. I wiped 2 times and each time there was bright red blood with clots. I just sat there staring at it because that has never happened in the 5 yrs that I've had my Mirena. My cramps were really bad for the next few hours. Then for some reason I felt like I should check my strings... couldnt feel them! 

Its 11:15AM and I am still cramping/bleeding. Tried to call my Dr last night, couldnt even leave a msg. Left them msg this morning at 9 AM. Havent heard back. Tried to call again at 10, no answer! 

I called off work today because my anxiety is so high... I could hardly sleep last night, and my heart rate is super high today just being so confused about what is going on!

BTW although it is hard to track AF w/ mirena still in, I was expecting it on 10/12 or 10/13. Had severe headache and fatigue slightly before then but no bleeding.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I would say keep trying your DR and if they dont respond, maybe find a walk in clinic? I hope you get the answers you need!! :hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

So I finally reached my Dr's office. Said it's prob just a really bad period since I've had Mirena 5 yrs and the estrogen is running out. They're gonna see me tomorrow just in case. The good news is they should be able to take the Mirena out tomorrow too! 2 wks early!!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## future_numan

I feel a little bit better to but AF ( what I think is AF ) show up early today. I was hoping to have a AF before we TTC ..so CD1 for me:happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Woohoo! Well, I had been spotting since having it taken out on Tuesday. It stopped yesterday, we BD last night, and today I have a full on AF I guess? Lol! But like I said, until I am regular, we are just going to BD as often as possible and test with cheapies whenever I feel the urge to POAS! Lol!

Lol, DH is clueless but VERY excited. He asked how soon I could take a HPT, because he is sure he got me pregnant last night! Hahahaha!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hope it goes ok HarleyRexx, sounds like its time for the coil to come out! Thats definitely something to look forward too:winkwink::happydance:x Let us know how you get on!:hugs:

Awesome news BrandysBabies!!!!:happydance::happydance: Loved the legs in the air bit!!!hehe!! The things we've got to do!! I sleep with a cussion under my bum after we BD, the OH thinks Im nuts!:haha::haha:
Bump buddies by next month sounds like a plan!! Lots of BDing then:haha::winkwink:
Are you feeling better now??
:hug: an :dust: for you!xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Ladies, just stopping by! So I started feeling some cramping and it seemed like an increase in fluids.. Almost as if I had my Oving time all wrong. ??? I dk what it means but I'm not going to worry. I'll be testing in 6 days! PMA PMA. AND :dust: to all of you..


----------



## Poppy7

Since having my coil removed on Monday my body has been a bit strange....I thought I had a period last week but the day after having my coil removed I I had a bit of cramping and quite a heavy bleed. On Wednesday I just had a tiny amount of spotting (mainly brown) and we BD. On Thursday I again had very light spotting (mainly brown) and then today nothing again (apart from a little bit of spotting when I wipe).

So....could having the coil removed caused the cramp and bleeding or was the return of my proper AF, iykwim?

Gosh so confusing....!!


----------



## future_numan

I am wondering the same thing. I had my Merina removed on Tuesday but had no spotting or anything. Tuesday night and Wednesday I felt kinda sick and fought a headach ( something I rarely suffer with ) I started what I think is my AF Thursday morning ( five days early ) but by the afternoon I was suffering from cramps and a very, very heavy flow..something that has never happened before. Is all this normal after removal ?:shrug:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am having a very heavy flow right now as well. Sucks after not having one for so long. But hopefully this is counting as my first AF!!

Lucy- Thanks for asking! I am feeling much better. It's weird though, I have been soooo tired. I slept 17hrs yesterday!!! But I have also not had this heavy of an AF in almost 5yrs, so I am assuming that is part of it. How are you doing?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Have a question for you ladies that have just had yours taken out. Are you still just using pads? I can't wait start using tampons as my flow is pretty heavy.


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah, today was my big day! I could definitely feel it come out but it didnt really hurt. Now I'm having alot of symptoms like the rest of you.... cramping, nausea, bad headache, even my neck muscles are stiff and sore. I wish I could be more excited about it but I guess I just feel too crappy right now.

My Dr did warn me that I would probably have some heavy bleeding soon. And BrandysBabies I am just using pads now but she didn't tell me NOT to use tampons, so I guess they would be ok to use.

Lucyoz34 are you still testing tomorrow or did you definitely get :witch: ?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Congrats Harli!! Hopefully most of those side effects will be over for you soon. The nausea only lasted the first day for me. Just keep telling yourself, this will pass soon and then on to baby making!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all , Just checking in! Love all the PMA I see going on! couple of things that I saw while catching up.

1: Something I used to help was Maca root. I was ttc for 11 months nearly 12. The only thing I did different the month I got my BFP was using maca root. Also I didnt really try with :sex:. So I really think maca root had something to do with it :)

2: I was on mirena for about 8 months and bleed every month..but still took me 11 :( 

3:Brandysbabies, Hey hon! Im so glad everything went "OK" with your removal :) I used tampons right away after I had the mirena removed. I dont like pads...One Im a bigger girl and they never stayed in the right place and would bunch up 2 felt like i was wearing a diaper. I dont see any reason you CANT use a tampon now if its comfortable enough. I did get some pretty heavy clots after removal. But seemed ok with a tampon and a liner :)


----------



## Poppy7

My Dr never said not to use tampons and I did use them the whole time I had the Mirena too :unsure: 

Congrats Harli! I didn't think that having it removed was as bad as it was going in. I was dreading it but hardly felt a thing!


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes! It was WAAAAAY easier than the insertion! My headache is actually alot worse than my cramps right now. I have to work early tomorrow morning then my family is coming to visit so I really hope I'll be feeling alot better after a good night's rest!


----------



## BrandysBabies

mommyof2peas said:


> 3:Brandysbabies, Hey hon! Im so glad everything went "OK" with your removal :) I used tampons right away after I had the mirena removed. I dont like pads...One Im a bigger girl and they never stayed in the right place and would bunch up 2 felt like i was wearing a diaper. I dont see any reason you CANT use a tampon now if its comfortable enough. I did get some pretty heavy clots after removal. But seemed ok with a tampon and a liner :)


Hey! Thanks so much! I HATE pads! Going to put in a tampon right now! Lol!


----------



## mommyof2peas

BrandysBabies said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 3:Brandysbabies, Hey hon! Im so glad everything went "OK" with your removal :) I used tampons right away after I had the mirena removed. I dont like pads...One Im a bigger girl and they never stayed in the right place and would bunch up 2 felt like i was wearing a diaper. I dont see any reason you CANT use a tampon now if its comfortable enough. I did get some pretty heavy clots after removal. But seemed ok with a tampon and a liner :)
> 
> 
> Hey! Thanks so much! I HATE pads! Going to put in a tampon right now! Lol!Click to expand...

LOL your welcome :) I hope you feel better soon!! I know with me I had three days of pretty heavy flow..from the removal then 3-4 days of nothing, then 5 days of AF...so I hope its over soon for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

mommyof2peas said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 3:Brandysbabies, Hey hon! Im so glad everything went "OK" with your removal :) I used tampons right away after I had the mirena removed. I dont like pads...One Im a bigger girl and they never stayed in the right place and would bunch up 2 felt like i was wearing a diaper. I dont see any reason you CANT use a tampon now if its comfortable enough. I did get some pretty heavy clots after removal. But seemed ok with a tampon and a liner :)
> 
> 
> Hey! Thanks so much! I HATE pads! Going to put in a tampon right now! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL your welcome :) I hope you feel better soon!! I know with me I had three days of pretty heavy flow..from the removal then 3-4 days of nothing, then 5 days of AF...so I hope its over soon for you!Click to expand...


How are you feeling? I am so happy for you! Do you know when your first scan is yet?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Feeling pretty good. We are in the middle of moving so Im trying to help without being super woman. My poor hubby is going nuts trying to get me to sit down lol No MS yet. and Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow. I have a apt on the 28th. But I dont think ill scan then. Maybe get the heart beat though :) Im pretty excited. this time around is shaping up more like with my daughter. so FX its another little girl! lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw! I am so excited for you! I am going to live vicariously(sp) through you until I get my BFP! Lol!


----------



## mommyof2peas

BrandysBabies said:


> Aw! I am so excited for you! I am going to live vicariously(sp) through you until I get my BFP! Lol!

LOL sounds good to me! lol


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello girls, so glad its saturday! Hope everyone is ok?

Iv used tampons since having mirena out, no problems at all, I hate pads:nope:!
Have things settled down now for you??x

Great news HarliRexx, on to ttcing now:happydance:! I think your hormones are totally screwed for the first few days, soon passes tho, lots of tlc and you'll be back to normal soon!!xx

Well I still have no idea what my body is doing, was going to test today, but af was due too. So far had spotting last night, and a little today, but no major af yet. Got very sore bbs and feel really flat. Just hate the waiting game:nope:.

Can anyone tell me whether you get pains with implantation?? I was 3 months before I knew I was expecting my first, so I missed all the symptoms!!x
:hug: an :dust: for everyone.xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey BrandysBabies, your poor body prob went into shock having a period so heavy after 5 years! Im sat at home waiting for my af now:growlmad:, it'll be the first one in 6 years so Im expecting a biggie too. Still Ill know where in my cycle I am then.:shrug:. 
Much as Im loving ttcing, I do miss mirena!! No monthly cycle was bliss!!!xx
Hope you feel better soon!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Poppy07, I think the mirena, affects different girlies in different ways, but the hormonal changes that having it removed inflict on the body must br fairly huge! So I guess a few symptoms and irregularities are just par for the course!! Unfortunately!!!:growlmad:
Hope things settle down for you soon:hugs:.xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am feeling much better Lucy. Thank you for asking! Yea, I am hoping this is my real AF so thatI can make this baby soon! Hope yours shows up for you! Or heck a BFP instead!


----------



## Calasen

3 weeks down no AF :( and feeling awful today :(


----------



## lucyoz34

When are you goin to test again Calasen hun, has he given them back yet???!!:haha: Symptoms could be a positive thing possibly?? Hope you feel bettes soon, or get some good news:winkwink: FX'd.x
:dust: and :hug: for you.x


----------



## lucyoz34

BrandysBabies Id go for either at the mo lol, just hate not knowing!:growlmad:
Glad your on the mend!xx


----------



## Calasen

hoping to test tuesday he refusing till then - i'm only allowed 1 a week :( silly man :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh thats so mean!!! They just dont understand do they lol!
Finger and toes crossed for you hun, lots of luck an :dust: Let us know how it goes!xx


----------



## SAJ

Has anyone had their mirena out long enough to notice their cycles are messed up? Mine are totally messed. Before going on birth control, I had predictable 28 day cycles. Now, since getting off all forms of birth control (I was on pill, then depo, then iud) my cycles have been anywhere from 28 days (1 month), to over 30 days. I am currently on CD 39 and I have never had such a long cycle. I had mirena removed in April. WTF?! I'm so frustrated. As the months go on, ovulation is getting later and later. I don't know what to do :shrug:

Lucy - the cat in your pic looks like a young bengal :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, so we have all been sitting here for the past couple of days complaining about all the bad side effects that have happened after having our Mirena's taken out, but now I have a good one!! I HAVE MY SEX DRIVE BACK!!! WOOT!!! TMI! I was able to "O" three times in our last session! Yipee! Hahahaha!


----------



## HarliRexx

LOL! I can't wait till I move on to that stage. Good for you BrandysBabies!


----------



## snipsnsnails

Hello!
My name is Bethany. I've had the Mirena IUD twice. This last time I had it for just over a year. I had it inserted about 3 months after the birth of my fifth son. I had not had a postpartum period yet as I was still breastfeeding. I had no periods on the Mirena either.
The side effects just got too much, and my DH and I decided to unofficially TTC. ;)

I had the Mirena removed on Sept 30th - just over three weeks ago. I only had a moderate AF (not very bad, like I expected) for 10 days. 

I have been charting and to my big shock...I ovulated three days ago, on day 19 after first spotting. That is about the average time to O for me prior to Mirena. It seems my cycle is just picking up where it left off over two years ago! 

I wanted to wait a few cycles before really TTC because of my worry of uterine lining issue. BUT we DTD the DAY of O since I didn't expect it. 

Any advice - should I worry about PG? Should I worry a lot about my uterine lining being enough?

THANKS! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey SAJ, I had my mirena removed on 23rd september after 6 years and i'd not bled at all throughout that time, bled from 25th-27th, took that to be my af and so started charting. I was due on yesterday, but have been having this weird spotting, brown and red since then, so I have no idea if im cd2 or 16dpo. I know it's only the first month, but I have no idea whats goin on!! So I can sympathise! Iv read on here that many girlies take a long tine for things to return to normal. Im sorry I cant be any more help hun. There are hormones you can take to help with regularity and ovulation and general hormonal balance, maca is one Iv heard of. Might be worth looking into?? Take care, lots of luck an :dust:.xx

Aw he's my gorgeous baby puss cat Oscar!! Think there may be a little jealousy if an when we have a real baby, he's kinda spoilt rotten!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hahaha BrandysBabies, love it!!!!!:rofl::rofl: I hadnt really noticed how much my sex drive had been muted untill mirena came out, but having it back was a very pleasant surprise! For my OH too:winkwink::winkwink:!! 
I still dont know if Im actually having af or just spotting, its so frustrating!! Did you have a normal af hun??x


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Bethany, welcome to the thread! Your very lucky that your cycle seems to be back to normal so quickly, I hope they stay that way for you. Many of the girls on here take a while for there cycles to settle down. I think as is usually the case, you tend to hear many more bad stories online than you will good ones, so although there is a risk that your lining may not be quite ready to hold a sticky egg, there is also a very good chance that if you've been lucky enough to catch during your first cycle, you may be completely fine! So I think what Im trying to say (sorry for being long winded!), is that worrying is not a good plan, what will be will be, stress and worry have such a negative effect on the whole process that Id try not to al all!! Easier said than done though I know hun. Hope it all turns out well for you.xx
Sending :dust: and :hug:.xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Salutations to all the noobs! I'm glad we are all going through this together. So I promised myself I wouldn't test since at least the 28th. Now, I had some Oving symptoms about a week after I thought I O'd but I dk. So long story short I took a FRER and a BFN.. Very discouraging and disappointing. I know I'm too impatient, I just feel like I've waited so long. I dk what's going on w my body or where I'm at in my cycle. 
Just venting.. lots of PMA and :dust: to all!


----------



## MrsPOP

Morning ladies. Have been MIA on here for a while but have been keeping up to date. Welcome to the noobs, I will add you to the list at some point this week.

Just a few tidbits: my sex drive has gone through the roof since Mirena is out which is great! My moods seem to have settled down somewhat this month (although yesterday I was a b*tch). I didnt wait once I got my Mirena out as there is no studies to show waiting makes any difference and my GP advised me to go for it straight away. I got my period which was a normal flow 3 and a half weeks after removal so my uterine lining built up quickly and normally after no AF for 4 years.

Im 7DPO today and SS like hell. I really think Im out as Im experiencing some AF cramping even though AF isnt due for another 6 days. My boobs are sore (normal post Ov) and huge, Im nauseous (can be nauseous on AF), creamy CM, increased sex drive, stuffy nose...urgh. Just want this cycle to be over now!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello Mrs P, good to hear from you again! Hope your ok! Sounds like a cow of a cycle!! FX'ed and PMA for a good result.xx

Can I pick your brain if you dont mind......possibly a little TMI(sorry!)
I have no idea what my body is up to and its stressful! Thought making babies was meant to be fun!! I had coil out on 23rd sept, and bled heavily 25th-27th. Had cramps which could have been ov mid cycle and according to chart was due on last sat, 23rd oct. I spotted slightly(brown) fri night, then a little red on sat night, and since then occasional brown spots. So this morning I went to get a fertility kit, to try an give me some idea what's going on for next cycle, and I gave in an got a test too, just to see. Well I did it and I'm still none the wiser! It wasn't a glaring positive, but I'm sure there was the faintest hint of a blue line there, really faint, and could only see it from a certain angle. It was a clear blue plus test. Tried to get a pic but it really didnt show up properly. What should I do!!? Could I just have been imagining it, or is any indication of a blue line seen as a positive? If it is negative, what is all the weird bleeding all about? I don't know if I'm 17dpo or on cd3? I had absolutely no bleeding with mirena, so I have no idea really where in my cycle I am for definite! Just going by my first bleed.
I'm so sorry to ramble, I think I just needed to get it off my chest! If you or anyone can help Id be very grateful, going slowly insane!!xx

love :hug: and :dust: for everyone.xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi Lucy!

Well it's well documented on BnB how evil those Clear Blue Plus tests are for giving nasty evaps. Have you tried a pink dye test like FRER or Asda or Tesco? Blue Dye tests should never be used really because the amount of evaps they give are awful and cause so much heartbreak. As you are 17DPO in theory, you should be getting a glaringly obvious line on tests by now though there are cases were BFPs dont show up very quickly for some woman. I would say get a pink dye test, if its negative then assume the weird bleeding is your AF and then you are on CD3 and ready for action soon!

I mean, not everyone is as lucky as I was and had a decent AF after Mirena removed. Not everyone will ovulate straight away. I think its very much an individual case-by-case. I had mine in a long time and it 'wore out' after 3.5 years so I had some spotting and terrible mood swings so although I didnt have true AF, I could guess where I was in my cycle. But that doesnt happen to everyone.

Good luck honey x


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you so much doc! I think in my head I knew that it wasn't a positive, just so many other symptoms threw me, and you can't help but crave the results you want, which then cloud the conclusions you come to!:growlmad:! Never mind, I'll chart from tomorrow, give me something else to concentrate on!! I'm going to get a FRER on wed, just so I know conclusively I think.
Thank you again for responding so quickly, this thread has kept me sane I think!
I hope things return to normal soon as I'm 34 and don't want to leave it too long before I ask my gp for help. I wish Id taken the Mirena out years ago, had I known how much disruption it could cause after 6 years of bliss I would have. Never mind, PMA!
I hope if your not pg that you have a better cycle next month, and bag yourself a sticky egg very soon!x
Thanks hun, means a lot.x Take care.xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks Lucy :hugs: I think you'll enjoy charting and Im sure your cycles will settle down very soon xxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi too all the new ladies! :) well it's been 27 days since my mirena removal and I think Af is coming :( I notice my TP was pink when I was gonna flush the toilet and then I had a tiny tiny bit of some brown/red discharge when I whipped the next time I peed. I just peed again but there was nothing. I don't feel like AF is coming I usually cry right before lol but idk. I was secretly hoping I would get my BFP on the first try :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning ladies! Ttcbabynumber2 I think we're a few days apart, Im on cd4 2nd cycle, still not entirely sure if I'v actually had my af?! Strange brown an red spotting from 14 dpo, all very weird! Im charting it as my af, and kinda glad now I didn't catch on my first cycle, if that's all the lining that was in there it probably wouldn't have held a sticky egg for very long. Are you having other af symptoms too? Here's hoping for bumps in cycle number 2!!
Good luck hun.x


----------



## babydustcass

The day is here!!! 20mins and I will be laying on the docs bed having it removed. I really HOPE everything goes well and its not too paintful! Wish me luck!


----------



## lucyoz34

oh good luck babydustcass!!!! It really isn't painful at all, and usually over in about 5 seconds so you don't have much time to think about it!!! Just concentrate on all the fun your going to have after:winkwink:!!:haha:
Let us know how it goes ok!!!!
FXed.xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

:( she couldnt find my strings :( even after lots of poking and prodding. I just knew something would hold us back, just feel like crying :(

being referred to the hosp now that can take 4 weeks grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MEGARICE03

ttcbabynmbr2- Sorry to hear that! I could've sworn we had the same cycles.. I'm not experiencing any type of AF symptoms right now so I take it I get longer cycles. I have been taking B6 which I heard makes the LP longer.??? Idk. You should still test maybe?? xoxoxo
Babydustcast- I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Women most be tested and tried for patience, huh? The great thing is that we are strong and can get through anything. We are here for you!! Wishing you some PMA !


----------



## HarliRexx

wow,how frustrating. Let us know how things progress.

I had a close call with my strings almost disappearing. I actually went in earlier than scheduled to have it checked/removed because I couldn't feel my strings and was having some other strange symptoms. Turns out the ends of the strings had somehow looped around and tucked up in my cervix. Thankfully even though I couldn;t feel them there was still enough of the tiny loops sticking out that she could grab onto it and get it out.

Maybe yours will move and it will end up being the normal removal process in the end. I hope you can get it resolved quickly either way, I know the waiting must be torture.


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw that's such a nuisance babydustcass, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable. Well like HarliRexx said, the thing may still move around inside you and be easier to grasp next time, you could keep an eye on it yourself an then pop back to the docs sooner if they reappear? Lots of PMA for you, you'll be tccing before you know it and all this will be a distant memory.:D

Lots of:hug: and:dust: for you hun. Keep in touch!xx


----------



## babydustcass

i was relaxed the whole way through and just laid back with my eyes closed thinking of TTC and baby things:cloud9:... what a downer that was:dohh:. I feel ok about it now, just a little nervous as to what comes next. She said they have more equipment at the hospital... equipment? what are they going to do to me eek! :nope:

We have been into town and into mothercare, getting excited again over cots and prams :) Its just another 4 weeks max to wait i guess and maybe only two if they can see me:shrug:... lol back off to WTT i go:ball:, cannot wait to be back here TTC with you guys!


----------



## Calasen

3 weeks - just started counting the 4th and still no sign of AF :( my breasts are incredably sore now though and still feeling sick most of the day no matter what :) lets hope these are all good signs :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Calasen said:


> 3 weeks - just started counting the 4th and still no sign of AF :( my breasts are incredably sore now though and still feeling sick most of the day no matter what :) lets hope these are all good signs :)

:thumbup: That sound's promising!!! FX for you!!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

OK so AF is DEFINITLEY here. :( Im a little dissapointed but not too sad Im excited because now my cycle will be more accurate. 
I did have a question for u ladies though since i only saw a hint of pink in my urine yesterday would this be CD1 or 2??


----------



## Calasen

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> OK so AF is DEFINITLEY here. :( Im a little dissapointed but not too sad Im excited because now my cycle will be more accurate.
> I did have a question for u ladies though since i only saw a hint of pink in my urine yesterday would this be CD1 or 2??

I'm not too sure honey - but I think CD1 is from the first sign? so maybe yesturday was CD1 but not sure sorry:wacko:


----------



## MrsPOP

Its CD1 from first day of red flow x


----------



## Calasen

MrsPOP said:


> Its CD1 from first day of red flow x

hehe see!! I was wrong :) :haha: but I'm learning :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Calasen said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Its CD1 from first day of red flow x
> 
> hehe see!! I was wrong :) :haha: but I'm learning :)Click to expand...

its ok lol so am I!


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen did you test today???? Does sound good!!! Let us know!xx Good luck!xx


Babydustcass it wont be long and you'll be back here again, not that you have to leave!! Your on the road to ttc still! They'll prob just have more specialist equipment there hun, don't worry.x PMA!!x


----------



## future_numan

Hello..been off for a few days..it's been a week since I had Merina removed and I can't beleive how much better I feel:happydance: I am on CD6 and since I haven't had a regular period in over 16 months , I won't know when I'm going to O'v..so lets hope we guess-timate and get a BFP..I didn't get a chance to read back to see what new exciting news might have happen but I hope all is well !:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Calasen did you test today???? Does sound good!!! Let us know!xx Good luck!xx
> 
> 
> Babydustcass it wont be long and you'll be back here again, not that you have to leave!! Your on the road to ttc still! They'll prob just have more specialist equipment there hun, don't worry.x PMA!!x


I tested yesturday honey and still :bfn: getting more neausea and my brests are soo swollen and sore and now have really thready veins all around the nipples (TMI) not sure if thats a sign but it getting hopeful. 


I really hope they sort you out soon babydustcass :( Must be really frustrating having to wait so long :(


----------



## MrsPOP

Calesen we're on the same ov day! And I got a BFN too :cry: my boobs are SOoooooo sore! AF not due until sat or mon so fx for us both xxx


----------



## Calasen

MrsPOP said:


> Calesen we're on the same ov day! And I got a BFN too :cry: my boobs are SOoooooo sore! AF not due until sat or mon so fx for us both xxx

My tickers way out honey - I'm 3 almost 4 weeks late for AF and still no clue why :) First time in my life I have ever been late!!!! - even with coil was always on time :(

FX'd for you honey!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

I have to have BnB breaks as the lack of :bfp: and the 2WW takes over my brain, but still nothing nice to report, just another :bfn:.

Still got a few days left on this cycle, FF is actually saying the 31st Oct but I reckon it will be here for Thur.

I want to wish you all baby :dust: and for those who the :witch: is impending for I hope its a speedy visit to get you on the TTC trail soon x x


----------



## lucyoz34

OMG :witch: is here, with a vengeance, after spotting since friday! What a mess!
So Do I take today as cd1??? After 6years Id forgotten how agonising cramps could be :nope:, sooo glad its half term! hot water bottle day I think:wacko:!

Calasen are you gonna try testing again in a few days??x

Fingers crossed for this month still KittyKatBabe!!x

Hey future_numan, grest news about mirena, lets hope your cycle picks up quickly so you can start tttcing accurately!

Lots of baby :dust: and PMA for everyone, we'll get there in the end!!!xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Lucy, 

If you have got a 'flow' then yes count today as CD1.

Also thank you for the well wishes, we shall see, but not sure its this month for me x x x


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks KittyKatBabe, yea theres plenty of flow!(TMI sorry!)
This part of being a woman I do not enjoy!:nope::wacko:
Well good luck to both of us for next month! and everyone else trying!xx


----------



## Calasen

I can't test again till next week Lucyoz34 hes stolen them all again!!! :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Seriously!!!! :-O Id be so cross!!! Still I guess they are expensive if your gonna wind up doing one a day or something:wacko:!!(I did that as soon as my mirena came out, lost the plot for a while lol)
Well Fx'd for next week then! Have to think up some distractions to make the time go quicker sweetie!:winkwink::blush::haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I know it is WAAAAAAAAAAY to early to be symptom spotting yet, but I was so sick last night! I felt like I hadn't eaten in 6 weeks, yet had only just eaten an hour earlier, but the thought of putting anything in my mouth sent a huge wave of nausea over me? Then at lunch today, hubby made salmon and I instantly got nauseous again! Two things about being preggo last time. I got my "morning" sickness at night, and the smell of fish sent me hurling! Lol, wishful thinking!


----------



## lucyoz34

hey hun, its so lush when your gettin symptoms and waiting to find out!!! how many dpo are you???? Could be very early signs!!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I have no clue if I have even ovulated! We have been BD as much as possible, but it is seriously way too early to have symptoms. It's only been a week and a day since I have had the Mirena taken out. There is no way I am already PG, right?


----------



## HarliRexx

Brandysbabies I am totally feeling the same way right now, but I know it has to be my hormones adjusting from my removal 5 days ago. It was so bad a couple hours ago I actually thought I may be coming down with something. 

FX'd for you tho!


----------



## cliqmo

Hello everyone, how are you all? 

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, I having been keeping a low profile through this 2WW so as to avoid driving myself insane with symptom spotting!!  :D

AF is due tomorrow and I definitely have swollen boobs (OH is very impressed :p ) and a mild pulling sensation really low in my abdomen. It is natures cruel trick that this could be PMS or BFP!! 

I hope you are all reeeeeeally well and that we all get sticky beans this cycle :D :D :D x


----------



## lucyoz34

Well if you'd ovulated around the time that the coil was removed then there is a chance that you could have caught. Have you had a proper bleed since tho??


----------



## BrandysBabies

No, I cant say that I have. I posted that I was have heavy bleeding, but it stopped the same night. That was lie two days after removal. I have only had spotting on occasion since. It's all very wacky. If I go by my regular AF that I had with the Mirena in, then I would have ovulated last week.


----------



## Calasen

Feeling very confused and frustrated today guys :(

Have an overwhelming sense of nerves at the thought that this could be my turn - like all the symptoms are pointing that way and still no AF at almost 4 weeks but still :bfn:

But for some reason now I'm freaking out that this is my turn - I'm not ready!!! I'm scared of everything that this can possibly mean and what can go wrong and whether or not I am actually ready :( 

Am I truelly not ready? Does anyone else feel this way?

I'm kicking myself for getting scared as I honestly don't know yet and we went through everything when we decided to have a baby and now???? I don't know :(


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Calasen said:


> Feeling very confused and frustrated today guys :(
> 
> Have an overwhelming sense of nerves at the thought that this could be my turn - like all the symptoms are pointing that way and still no AF at almost 4 weeks but still :bfn:
> 
> But for some reason now I'm freaking out that this is my turn - I'm not ready!!! I'm scared of everything that this can possibly mean and what can go wrong and whether or not I am actually ready :(
> 
> Am I truelly not ready? Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for getting scared as I honestly don't know yet and we went through everything when we decided to have a baby and now???? I don't know :(


Sorry your having a bad day. I know I will be a little scared too once I get my BFP but dont worry once you have your baby in your arms it will all be worth it. Good luck and i wish you lots of PMA!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Calasen, I think it is perfectly normal to feel that way! I see it as if it is meant to be then it will be. :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon!

Okay, I took and HPT! Lol! It was BFN. Way to early to even test but I really wanted to POAS! I also did an OPK for the first time ever!! And guess what! There was a line!! It was faint but DH could see it right away! What does this mean??? Lol!


----------



## Calasen

From how i interpreted the instructions on mine honey the faint lines mean it worked but the closer to the control line the second line is the closer to ovulation? I think


----------



## HarliRexx

Calasen said:


> Feeling very confused and frustrated today guys :(
> 
> Have an overwhelming sense of nerves at the thought that this could be my turn - like all the symptoms are pointing that way and still no AF at almost 4 weeks but still :bfn:
> 
> But for some reason now I'm freaking out that this is my turn - I'm not ready!!! I'm scared of everything that this can possibly mean and what can go wrong and whether or not I am actually ready :(
> 
> Am I truelly not ready? Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for getting scared as I honestly don't know yet and we went through everything when we decided to have a baby and now???? I don't know :(


I'm not a parent yet, but those emotions are a big part of what I expect parenting to be like.... alot of what ifs, and years of moments and milestone's in your childs life where you feel like OMG am I ready for this? Can I handle this? Am I doing the right thing?

So yeah, I think LOTS of women feel that way. And it IS hard for alot of couples to know when the "right time" is. So just try to find peace in knowing that motherhood is a wonderful thing. Yes, somewhat scary, but wonderful! XO


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Calasen, hope your feeling a bit better by now.x I think what the other girls have said is very true, I'm not sure anyone can ever be totally and confidently ready to be a mummy, there is such a huge responsibility and so much at stake and yea a lot of risk involved. It probably wouldn't be right if you didn't feel a bit anxious! But as long as your happy in yourself and your situation, then the rest will just fall into place. As soon as that that little bump starts growing and it all feels real, the bond it just the most overwhelming feeling! You'll have nine months of excitement and preparation for a beautiful lil baby. No feeling in the world beats that!x
Take care honey, things will happen when they're good and ready to. FX'd and :hugs: for you.xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey cliqmo, that 2WW is so soul destroying!! Fingers crossed af doesnt show, but if she does its not the end of the world. Have to start planning the BDing for next cycle:winkwink::haha:!!xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey cliqmo, that 2WW is so soul destroying!! Fingers crossed af doesnt show, but if she does its not the end of the world. Have to start planning the BDing for next cycle:winkwink::haha:!!xx




cliqmo said:


> Hello everyone, how are you all?
> 
> Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, I having been keeping a low profile through this 2WW so as to avoid driving myself insane with symptom spotting!!  :D
> 
> AF is due tomorrow and I definitely have swollen boobs (OH is very impressed :p ) and a mild pulling sensation really low in my abdomen. It is natures cruel trick that this could be PMS or BFP!!
> 
> I hope you are all reeeeeeally well and that we all get sticky beans this cycle :D :D :D x

BIG MASSIVE UP on the 2WW being a nightmare!! I hate it, I swing from one to another and as such this past month decided I need chill on BnB during this time, to stop myself speculating too much lol.

My AF is due anytime - I thought there may have been a chance, but my bloat has disappeared a bit today and my usual cramping has started in the past hour, mmmm, if patterns are the same then my spotting comes and flow tomoz.........at least I am getting regular! lol

Determined not to let PMA slip now x x x


----------



## cliqmo

Yey I'm all for PMA today too!! FX to us all xx x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I have a defo :bfn: and I am out this month, but the PMA hasn't slipped and I am ready for the next cycles - bring it on!

Xx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

KittyKatBabe said:


> Well I have a defo :bfn: and I am out this month, but the PMA hasn't slipped and I am ready for the next cycles - bring it on!
> 
> Xx

sorry about the bfn! Keep up the PMA :dust:


----------



## Calasen

Evul man!!!! I really feel the need to test right this minute and he wont give me the test we have in house!!!!!!! 

Say have to wait till FMU tomorrow as we only has a CB digi in house right now!!! :(

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Congratulations MrsPop!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Fingers crossed for the morning then sweetie!! An no BDing for blokey tonight lol, good punishment Id say!hehe
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MEGARICE03

OMG !!!! CONGRATS MRS POP!! I'm so happy for you! So I took a test last weekend and it was a BFN.. I started feeling a little nauseous today and my breasts were tender sooo I thought I'd take another one! The weirdest thing is that i saw NOTHING.. no lines.. Did I mess it up somehow? Looking back I THINK you can BARELY see two lines but I dk..DH thought he saw two too.. but it's almost like you could see them if you wanted to? I'm going to wait until I have to go again but the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> OMG !!!! CONGRATS MRS POP!! I'm so happy for you! So I took a test last weekend and it was a BFN.. I started feeling a little nauseous today and my breasts were tender sooo I thought I'd take another one! The weirdest thing is that i saw NOTHING.. no lines.. Did I mess it up somehow? Looking back I THINK you can BARELY see two lines but I dk..DH thought he saw two too.. but it's almost like you could see them if you wanted to? I'm going to wait until I have to go again but the suspense is killing me!!

If theres nothing then its a dud test honey :(


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Omg mrspop congratulations!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

well at first I saw nothing and then I saw some faints.. but I'll do another to clear it up.. What's up with me and evaps? and duds? seriously lol aaaaaaaahhh I want to have the urge to pee!! it just cannot come quick enough.. 

Per my friend, Ada's Suggestion.. I will wait until Morning! (suspense)


----------



## snipsnsnails

Hey all! Hanging in here at 8DPO still. I realize being a first cycle post-Mirena, it is really anyone's guess as to when AF will come. I did O semi-on time...so going by that I should have AF around Wednesday of next week. However, being a first post-Mirena cycle, it could come tomorrow or much sooner. 

However...it won't mess up by coming way later will it? If I continue to have high temps well past 15DPO, is that a good sign? I know I read that 18DPO of high temps means a PG. But does it always...?

I've been SO tired the last couple days. I've been going to bed super early, and yet still needing mid-day naps. Today I literally fell asleep sitting up on the couch trying to get some math homework done. 
THen around 7-8pm for the past couple nights I've been getting a headache, which probably partly leads to my early bed time. I'm am a big time night person...like midnight or later is my usual bedtime. Its odd to me how sleepy I've been. My DH thinks I'm catching a flu or something.
And consequently two of my boys have came down with a stomach flu last night and today. uggH! I feel fine otherwise though...no stomach issues. 

So....we'll see!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, so what does it mean that yesterday evening I had an OPK with a faint line, and tonight I had no line what so ever? Does that mean that I have already ovulated?


----------



## MEGARICE03

I know I sound crazy sometimes but I want to prove that it's not my imagination lol. The first one was last night when I came home from work and the second is this morning. Later last night I took one also that looks just like the second one..???? I'm telling you, this TTC is taking me on a roller coaster ride! The first one was faint at first but both me and DH could see it... I guess I'll count myself out. AF is not here yet but I'm sure it's due in no time. PMA AND :dust: TO ALL! 
https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/CIMG0366.jpg


----------



## MrsPOP

Megarice, that looks like my FRER from yesterday (not FMU) and today (FMU). Why do you think you're out? That looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!

Thanks for the congrats girls, I'm in utter shock! When I get my hands on a proper PC tonight I will update the list with my own :bfp: (and maybe Megarice's) !!! Can't believe i get to do that and I want you ALL to follow me PRONTO!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

why would I get a bfp and then 2 bfn's right after? is that possible that I'm still in then?


----------



## MrsPOP

I'm not sure were they from different packs?

I tested last month with a FRER and got an evil evap. It was grey and very faint. If that top FRER was an evap I'd expect it to not be pink at all and I can tell it's pink on my crappy phone!!!

I've tested early, AF isn't due until tomorrow but I still got a positive on a digi. How bout getting one of them? Good luck xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thank you MrsPop! Same pack.. I keep telling myself I won't psych myself out but that's not holding up very well.. AF is theoretically due today, So I will wait another week and if no AF I will test again with a DIGI.. :D.. I am SOOO very happy for you and you deserve all the happiness in the world. Keep us updated!


----------



## Calasen

ohh does look promising megarice!!! 

Mine this morning was another :bfn: - think i may go shoot myself right about now!!!!! I mean come on!!!! 2nd period to not show and still negatives!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw thanks Hun! Good luck!!!


----------



## cliqmo

BFN with FMU and then the arrival of AF mid morning. I am really trying to find some PMA but my boobs are sore, I have waves of nausea and my face has broken out in spots. How freakin' miserable!! :confused: :wacko:

How is everyone else??


----------



## cliqmo

Oopsie repeat post, silly phone!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

cliqmo said:


> BFN with FMU and then the arrival of AF mid morning. I am really trying to find some PMA but my boobs are sore, I have waves of nausea and my face has broken out in spots. How freakin' miserable!! :confused: :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else??

SNAP darling, I am the same, felt okay and then on my way home from the opticians I felt like I would burst into tears, so I have stuffed my face :happydance:. Not good for my waistline but damn it made me feel good. x x 

We just have to ride it hun, we will get our time soon x x 

Think onwards and upwards, lets coax the :spermy: for next month! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, sounds like lots of us are slipping on the PMA today, its hard to keep it up sometimes isn't it! I guess we have to remember there is always next cycle and it'll be there in no time. Cant rush mother nature, everything will happen when the time is right! Just wish that time was now!!:dust: an :hug: and lots of PMA.xxx

Megarice thats a very nice looking result:thumbup:, FX'd for you.xx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Calasen said:


> ohh does look promising megarice!!!
> 
> Mine this morning was another :bfn: - think i may go shoot myself right about now!!!!! I mean come on!!!! 2nd period to not show and still negatives!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

maybe you should get a blood pregnancy test?

@megarice OMG i had no idea the bfp was that visible you made it seem like it was hard to c. but that is a crystal clear BFP. ugh idk idk! well just wait maybe till monday morning first thing?? FX FX:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

megarice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That test looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!


----------



## Calasen

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> ohh does look promising megarice!!!
> 
> Mine this morning was another :bfn: - think i may go shoot myself right about now!!!!! I mean come on!!!! 2nd period to not show and still negatives!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> maybe you should get a blood pregnancy test?
> 
> @megarice OMG i had no idea the bfp was that visible you made it seem like it was hard to c. but that is a crystal clear BFP. ugh idk idk! well just wait maybe till monday morning first thing?? FX FX:dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Gonna annoy the doctors monday morning till they do one for me honey :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

oh i forgot to ask my AF is pretty much done so really it only lasted 3 days. does the length of your period have anything to do with when you ovulate?


----------



## cliqmo

KittyKatBabe said:


> SNAP darling, I am the same, felt okay and then on my way home from the opticians I felt like I would burst into tears, so I have stuffed my face :happydance:. Not good for my waistline but damn it made me feel good. x x
> 
> We just have to ride it hun, we will get our time soon x x
> 
> Think onwards and upwards, lets coax the :spermy: for next month! :happydance::happydance:

Grande latte and a slab of chocolate brownie later (I've been off caffeine and chocolate since ovulating :wacko: !) I am feeling soooo much better :D

Sadly I am off to WTT now, as OH and I decided if we didn't get our BFP by Christmas then we would stop until next year- and as he is away to Afghan on 8th November that is our TTC done and dusted for 2010 :( 

All the very best for sticky beans to everyone TTC :dust: x x x


----------



## MEGARICE03

ttcnumbr2- it wasn't that dark when I initially looked at it.. BOTH lines were pretty faint and got darker as the night progressed but we could see them! I dk.. I think I'm going to wait at least a week just in case. Either AF will come or I'll be late and then it should show!


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
It's been awhile since I posted but I just wanted to come back and say don't give up!!! It took me 6 months, but it finally happened!! Baby #3 will be here around July 6th 2011!
Good Luck you guys! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

TREYKID!!! Congrats doll that's wonderful! Fancy being bump buddies?


----------



## MrsPOP

Hello ladies.

Please indulge me in updating the list. First of all welcome to any Noobs and also a huge congrats to Treykid3 who got her :bfp: today :happydance: and also, its a special moment because Im adding my own :bfp: to the list!

I just want to wish you all the best of luck girls. I know the Mirena has some bad rep out on the internet but I think to be honest, once your body settles down...however long that may be...you'll all be blessed with your own :bfp:s. I hope you all join me soon and we can take over 1st Trimester together! :haha:



*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *


:happydance:*Our Ex-Mirena Graduates!!! *:happydance:

*sls612 * :bfp:17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!

*Louise1985 *:bfp:23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!

*Shazmos *:bfp:28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!

*Guera *:bfp:Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!

*Kracker *:bfp:Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!

*mommyof3co *:bfp:Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!

*mommyof2peas *:bfp:Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!

*MrsPOP *:bfp:Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!

*Treykid3 *:bfp:Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!


:dust: *Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!! * :dust:
_GO GET THOSE 's ladies!!!_

*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010

*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010

*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 

*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010

*Curly123*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010

*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010

*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010

*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???

*Harlirexx*
TTC#1 from Nov 2010

*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break

*Kylarsmom*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009

*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010

*Lucyoz34*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010

*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010

*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010

*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010

*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010

*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010

*mum2mills*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010

*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010

*Poppy7* 
TTC #2 since Oct 2010

*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010

*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010

*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010

*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010
*
Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats Trey! Such exciting news. 

I always knew that this was a lucky thread! 

x


----------



## lifechanging

hi all. I want to join you guys! ttc#3. mirena removed June 2010 but only properly trying this month.

currently i am 6dpo and could swear im pg bc of the twinges, stuffy nose (no cold symptoms) and the cm but I know it is probably just wishful thinking that makes me notice this stuff!

babydust to all and congrats to ALL those BFPs!!! 
I started reading this tread, got to pg9, then realized there was 50+ pages so skipped to pg 50! It looks great... and i was worried that the mirena thread would be a downer...pshh...


----------



## lauraclili

no, no downers allow here! :D 

Welcome lifechanging. In the best possible way, I hope your stay here with us in TTC is a short one! 

x


----------



## Calasen

Awwww Welcome!!!! :)

And baking is a really bad way to distract self btw :) I gonna be HUGE from the cakes and cookies!!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have a question, have any of you experienced hormonal imbalances after removal?


----------



## Calasen

ME!! big time mood swings and PMT for the first month! -- really annoyed OH :)


----------



## snipsnsnails

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!! :)

I hope to join you soon! ;)

Okay question - did anyone notice a longer leutal phase then usual after their Mirena was taken out? I would assume the Mirena removal would rather cause shorter leutal phases if anything, right?

I typically have 12 days leutal phases (which, in case you don't know, is the amount of time from the day you ovulate until the day your period starts). 

I'm at 10DPO and things are still looking good. I really don't want to get my hopes up though! I don't think I even want to test until mid next week.

I'm just wondering if I reach 12-13 DPO and still no sign of AF, should I get excited for nothing? Or could Mirena be screwing with my cycles enough to cause and extended leutal phase? I guess it could, since waiting for an AF can take longer then usual after the IUD removal. (I just had my IUD removed about 4 weeks ago now). However I've been optimistic because I ovulated just about 2.5 weeks after my IUD removal, and it was within normal timeframe for me on a regular pre-IUD cycle. 

Thanks!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thank you MrsPop! It's super motivating seeing those BFPS! I remember when there were just 2! :dust: :dust: I just found out that my son's father just had his 4th baby last night. They had a boy. If they had had a girl I'd be going crazy! ugh.. PMA.. on to Waiting to see if I can get a definite BFP.. Thus far no AF.. =D I wasn't the most regular pre-mirena though. 
Welcome to all the noobs! Snipnsnails- I'm not as detailed, but it seems that your cycle was pretty exact and consistent and I dk that it would be any different now. I'm sure that with everything going on w your body your LP could be a little longer. I'm either experiencing that NOW or I could be expecting my BFP soon (hopefully). GL and FX! I've also been taking some B6 which I heard makes your LP longer for some better chances of implantation ??? That's just a guess.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello girls, hope everyone is ok? Any more good news out there??
Needed a couple of days off here, waiting for af to finish, which it seems to have today :-D! Can relax now for a few days before the :sex: starts :blush:!
Fingers crossed for a some :bfp:s this week, there were a couple of possibles last week:thumbup:.
Lost of :hug: and :dust: girls, and keep up the PMA!xx


----------



## Calasen

Managed to get doctors to do something as the urine test they did today was negative (big surprise there -- not! ) and they put me straight in fr bloods and i get results in the next few days and then start finding out where the witch is hiding.


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw hun Im sorry about the bfn, hope your ok.x Good news that the docs are looking into it though.x They should be able to give you some answers soon and help if needed. Lots of PMA to you hun, you never know it may just sort itself out and you get a good result whilst your waiting.xx
Big:hugs:, and keep us posted!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey all! It's been super quiet around here. Hope everyone is doing well! I am a POASA!!!!! Lol! Since I dont know when I ovulate, or if I have, I have been poas every morning since Thursday. I figure doing one dollar store cheepie a day is better than buying OPKs AND HPTs! lol! So I broke the news to hubby that I now have a $30 a month habit! Hahahaha! I did make myself a promise that I was only going to test once a day. Well, unless I think I see a line, then I can ust the rest of the months stash to confirm my line eye! Hehe! No BFP yet, but if I let my tests dry I get a great no color line! Lol! I am assuming this is the anitbody strip. Anyway, I am so excited about this process but hope it is a quick one! Lol! Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Calasen sry about you bfn but at least now you will get some answers so u can continue ttc gl!


----------



## MrsPOP

Calasen this witch of yours is being very rude! You'd think she'd have the decency to turn up on a reasonable timescale or leaving a note explaining her abscence such as 'Dear Calasen, here is you :bfp: !!!! Enjoy!!! See you in 10 months, your :witch: '


----------



## Calasen

MrsPOP said:


> Calasen this witch of yours is being very rude! You'd think she'd have the decency to turn up on a reasonable timescale or leaving a note explaining her abscence such as 'Dear Calasen, here is you :bfp: !!!! Enjoy!!! See you in 10 months, your :witch: '

I know! Shes just a plain damn neuisence!!! 2 months shes been missing now!!! Silly old bag!

I'm actuall feeling pretty good right now though - theres still a chance I'm pregnant as doctors have pretty much said its the most likely but I refuse to accept that until I get a :bfp: so am just plodding along happily preparing for xmas and the future.

:dust: to all !!!


----------



## future_numan

Congrats to all the ex-merina gals who got their :bfp::happydance: Another month has started so we're hoping for many :winkwink: 
AFM..We have been :sex: every other day since I am completely unsure when I'll O'vd..but I have promised myself not to test till at least the 18th..:thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Hi ladies im wonder if u would assit me in all of this as im new 2 this i had a marenia coil in me and my fiance have been tryin 2 concieve (sorry dnt know any of the codes or lingo) i was doin all the FIRST RESPONSE ovulation testing which showed me my LH surge was 17th oct i tested again 18th aswell cos i wasnt sure of the results but again it showed the hormone we were very busy b4 and after as u do and then 2day i get my period??????? wot do i do now plz HELP this has really disheartened me now :(

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1288587600;4;28;14


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey clairmichael, welcome to the thread! Just wondering when you had your mirena out?? It seems to take a while for things to settle down after removal, so I wouldn't be surprised if your cycle was a bit all over the place. I know it's an unwanted surprise, but its a good thing that af (period) has arrived because you can plot when you're likely to ovulate! Are you charting anything yet hun?xx


----------



## clairmichael

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey clairmichael, welcome to the thread! Just wondering when you had your mirena out?? It seems to take a while for things to settle down after removal, so I wouldn't be surprised if your cycle was a bit all over the place. I know it's an unwanted surprise, but its a good thing that af (period) has arrived because you can plot when you're likely to ovulate! Are you charting anything yet hun?xx

BIG THANXXXX its been 3 months but no period untill 2day i came on ere n found about ovulation testing kits so i started using 1 on the 15th oct it detected a LH surge on 17th but i wasnt quite sure so tested again on the 18th n straight away it came up poistive tried 2 daily :sex: n then this mornin came on my peroid full of cramps n aches n pains :cry: i really dnt know wot the lingo is if u could be of any help like wot is dpo and bfn af means also wot do u mean by chartin i would like 2 concieve before our wedding which is in feb any help would be gr8 xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Calasen

lingo

here you go honey - this is very useful - i'm still learning it myself but this made it alot easier :) Welcome to the thread FX'd you get a psitive test ( :bfp: ) soon :)


----------



## clairmichael

thanks 4 that that was a gr8 help i seen that u have also had ur af i do hope n keep my fingers crossed that this month is 4 us both xx


----------



## Calasen

clairmichael said:


> thanks 4 that that was a gr8 help i seen that u have also had ur af i do hope n keep my fingers crossed that this month is 4 us both xx


My tickers wrong honey - I had my period after removal but havent had one since and have missed 2 months now :( hopefully we all get nice big fat positives very very soon :)


----------



## Guera

just peeking in, and saw more BFPs!!! That is so exciting! Congrats to all the pregos and :hugs: dont give up to everyone else. It will happen!


----------



## curly123

Hey everyone just popping too - I am so so pleased to see the flashie BFP's!!! Amazing!
Well, fiance (as of 2 weeks ago!!) and I are officially TTC this month woohoo! I have just finished a horrendous AF the 1st proper cycle after removal and now we're onto it!

Good luck everyone and much support and hugs to all!
:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

curly123 said:


> Hey everyone just popping too - I am so so pleased to see the flashie BFP's!!! Amazing!
> Well, fiance (as of 2 weeks ago!!) and I are officially TTC this month woohoo! I have just finished a horrendous AF the 1st proper cycle after removal and now we're onto it!
> 
> Good luck everyone and much support and hugs to all!
> :hugs:

AWWWWW Congratulations to you both a long, happy and full life together.

Heres sending you loads of :dust: for a little bean to join you both in your happiness :)


----------



## lucyoz34

clairmichael yea the lingo takes a while to get used to!!lol There are a few ways to figure out what your body is up to, and charting all the info will help you see a pattern from month to month, so you can plan in advance when is best to :sex:!! Things like your period and temperature. If you go on to 'fertility friend', you'll be able to start your own calender and chart which you can update daily. I find it really useful, it tells you in advance when your likely to be at your most fertile! 
I had my mirena out on sept 23, and its taken till now for my body to have a period(not that it was much). It may take some time for things to find their own rhythm again, but it will happen! Just gotta think positive and not stress!! If anything is gonna cause problems with baby making its stress!!lol 
Fingers crossed for you hun, and if you want, start your charting from the first day of your period this month, and go from there.
Lots of :hugs: and:dust: for you!! Keep in touch!xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey all! I broke down and bought a test today. BFN.. AF still hasn't showed her ugly face either. I feel like I'm beginning to follow in Calasen's footsteps. I hope we get something rolling here soon. I'm getting confused now.. I'm getting mild nausea every once in a while, I had an increase in appetite today, I'm really sleepy all of the sudden. I don't know why it's relevant but I've heard it before that a runny nose and cold symptoms may mean something?? I dk. I keep saying I'm not going to test but then temptation takes over. Maybe I'll MAKE my husband hide them lol It becomes quite addicting.


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Hey all! I broke down and bought a test today. BFN.. AF still hasn't showed her ugly face either. I feel like I'm beginning to follow in Calasen's footsteps. I hope we get something rolling here soon. I'm getting confused now.. I'm getting mild nausea every once in a while, I had an increase in appetite today, I'm really sleepy all of the sudden. I don't know why it's relevant but I've heard it before that a runny nose and cold symptoms may mean something?? I dk. I keep saying I'm not going to test but then temptation takes over. Maybe I'll MAKE my husband hide them lol It becomes quite addicting.

:hugs: Awww honey I really hope you get some answer soon its really frustrating not knowing :( Sounds hopeful though from your symptoms - but I get that too and I think they partly wishful thinking :( Although the doctor keeps telling me its still highly likely as many women have low levels of HGC early on and it wont show for a few months :) (here's hoping thats us! ) 

I say we plan a raid on the baby dust fairys house!! :) :dust: she needs to share more!!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Yes, let's plan this raid!! :dust: :dust: :dust: That FRER haunts me that looked like a BFP. Why would I get that and then a bunch of bfns?? Crazy! Keeping fx'd for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

lucyoz34 said:


> clairmichael yea the lingo takes a while to get used to!!lol There are a few ways to figure out what your body is up to, and charting all the info will help you see a pattern from month to month, so you can plan in advance when is best to :sex:!! Things like your period and temperature. If you go on to 'fertility friend', you'll be able to start your own calender and chart which you can update daily. I find it really useful, it tells you in advance when your likely to be at your most fertile!
> I had my mirena out on sept 23, and its taken till now for my body to have a period(not that it was much). It may take some time for things to find their own rhythm again, but it will happen! Just gotta think positive and not stress!! If anything is gonna cause problems with baby making its stress!!lol
> Fingers crossed for you hun, and if you want, start your charting from the first day of your period this month, and go from there.
> Lots of :hugs: and:dust: for you!! Keep in touch!xx

Thanks 4 all the kind thoughts its such a relief 2 b able 2 talk 2 others that r in the same boat as me 3 of my VERY close friends have given birth within 6 weeks so im surrounded by babys it is nice n im very happy 4 them i would just like my own with michael my friends n family say i should b happy with the 2 that i have n iam VERY happy 2 b blessed with them i would just like another 2 complete our family :kiss: i found that fertility friend last nite so i put all my details in that aswell so it would help me chart so a HUUUUUGE thanks 4 that info xxxx good luck n plenty of :dust::dust::dust: keep me posted xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1288587600;4;28;14[/url


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw megarice, sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Curly123 - congrats on your engagement! :happydance:


----------



## lifechanging

MEGARICE03 said:


> Yes, let's plan this raid!! :dust: :dust: :dust: That FRER haunts me that looked like a BFP. Why would I get that and then a bunch of bfns?? Crazy! Keeping fx'd for both of us! :hugs:


Hey! We are in the same boat megarice! So my mirena has been out since June and I have so many "symptoms" this month I could swear I am preggers but the HPTs seem to think otherwise!!! If all of this cramping and sore boobs and nasea and achiness is PMS then Mirena must have caused it bc I never got this before. This is the first month with all this junk and my pd cam back normal in July. I had 3 29 day cycles and the last was 35. Anyway i think I am 9dpo today. Perhaps I am "up the spout" (as juno would say) and it's too early for HPTs.

I have gotten like 5 BFN and a freaking pink evap line (i assume?!) on an FRER. I was excited when I sawa the line but seeing as how the next day's FRER was a BFN I guess it was an evap. So depressing.


----------



## snipsnsnails

Looks like I'm out this month. :( 
BFN yesterday and today with Dollar store tests. I don't entirely trust them, but they're cheap and good for test-aholics like me. LOL

I'm 13 DPO today but most likely starting CD1 today or tomorrow. :(

My temp was down early this a.m. before I usually test, but I went back to sleep (never got out of bed) and tested at my normal time and it was within my normal post-O range still. 

BUT spot found me today today. :( It was only once so far and then it went away...but I'm expecting AF to rear her ugly head later today or tomorrow! 

On to the next cycle though. I'm happy that it *seems* things are going back to normal fast. And a cycle or two to build up uterine lining will be better anyway. :)


----------



## snipsnsnails

lifechanging said:


> Hey! We are in the same boat megarice! So my mirena has been out since June and I have so many "symptoms" this month I could swear I am preggers but the HPTs seem to think otherwise!!! If all of this cramping and sore boobs and nasea and achiness is PMS then Mirena must have caused it bc I never got this before. This is the first month with all this junk and my pd cam back normal in July. I had 3 29 day cycles and the last was 35. Anyway i think I am 9dpo today. Perhaps I am "up the spout" (as juno would say) and it's too early for HPTs.
> 
> I have gotten like 5 BFN and a freaking pink evap line (i assume?!) on an FRER. I was excited when I sawa the line but seeing as how the next day's FRER was a BFN I guess it was an evap. So depressing.

So frustrating!! I see super faint evap lines on my cheapie tests too...but I think that's normal.
It seems abnormal to have pink evap lines on the FRER? Was it after the time limit?

I know what you mean about symptoms! It must be from residual Mirena hormones or something. :( I felt so sick last night, I've been sooooo tired, and got the sore/tingly boobies too. uggh!


----------



## lifechanging

snips - I can't be sure if the line was before or after the time limit. I dipped the stick set it down and watched as the control line came up then got mad and trashed it. Probably 2 mins after I dipped it. Either way the next morning (yesterday) I did an FRER and today I did one and got BFNs. neither of those got the pink evaps, they are all white still, excpet for the control line of course. Idk. it's real frustrating. i would have though that the mirena hormones would be gone by now. I had it out exactly 5 months ago. I didnt get this PMS in any of the cycles before this. Well, last month I got a bit of back pain but it was only a couple hours right before AF showed. This has been 5 days at least.


----------



## curly123

Aww thank you Calesan and Mrs Pop for your congrats!

So... i purchased the VIP on FF last night - couldn't take it! LOL!

Wishing everyone well and lucky!

:happydance:


----------



## MEGARICE03

lifechanging- I feel some comfort in knowing I'm not alone. I just had my Mirena removed 9/27/10 and had some spotting for 5 days (which I counted as AF) and after 1st cycle, here I am waiting for AF or a BFP. The line I had looked SO promising and those BFNS are just so discouraging! That is why I rather wait before I test again! Either AF is gonna show her ugly face or I'll be 3 weeks late before I take another one.
I did feel some cramping yesterday as if AF was going to show soon but nothing! On to more waiting..


----------



## curly123

Good luck megarice!
x
:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

well I'm not sure if I am now happy or sad but the witch finally showed!!!!

(at least I'm hoping she stays for the full period this time) 

So after 2 months of being stressed and annoyed and frustrated I can finally start trying again. FX'd we get lucky soon guys and thanks for all the support over the past 2 months! XXX


----------



## MrsPOP

Im pleased she's finally showed up hun. Hopefully it will be for a final hurrah before she packs her bags for 9 months!!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Well I'm glad you have been released from that long state of BFN/BFP limbo you were stuck in. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## buterflyangel

Hi everyone, I am new on here. I've read a lot of your posts and I really like how everyone is very supportive and cheering everyone on. I would really enjoy being a part of this forum!

I had my Mirena removed 3 days ago (November 1) and my AF just started this morning. I had my Mirena 5 years with no AF at all....so now I will need to get used to it all over again, but I am glad to have it so I will be able to chart when I will O.
I originally had Mirana put in because I was diagnosed with PCOS, but now that my ovaries had a "break" my OBGYN says I have a stronger chance of getting PG. 

Glad to see all the BFP on here, and FX to all you ladies TTC :)


----------



## Calasen

:wave:


----------



## MrsMatt

hello buterfly :) yes this forum is v supportive... no such thing as a "daft" question... and we r all genuinely delighted when one gets that BFP, and devastated when things don't go so well.... its a great community not bitchy like some xxxxxx


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome buterflyangel! I had mine out Oct 22 during my AF. Ican tell my body is still adjusting to the change. I've been using OPK's and haven't O'd yet, grrr! Unfortunately it can take a while after removal for things to go back to normal, as you will see. But welcome to the TTC journey. Are you TTC your 1st?


----------



## Kittenly

Hello Ladies.... 

I think you may be just the people i need!! I had my mirena out on the 4th of Oct and have had no sign of AF ... I feel constantly tired at the moment, and have had odd feelings of nausea and I had one day of tiny spotting on Saturday... 

I really just want to feel normal again and to know what the heck is happening with my cycle so DH and I can get on with it properly :winkwink:


----------



## HarliRexx

Kittenly, I have had headaches, nausea, and fatigue since having mine removed also. It is normal to have symptoms like that, also for your cycle to be irregular for a while too. In the meantime I'm using the OPK's to help me figure out when I'm O. Are you temping or anything else?


----------



## Kittenly

Hi HarliRexx

I'm not temping or charting or anything... my DH went through this with his first wife and it tore him apart so I have promised not to become too obsessive and to just let it happen.....

But that is easier said than done!! So i thought, if you'd have me, i'd join you and share my obsessiveness with you all! 

So I guess at this point i will just have to wait for AF to appear when she is good and ready!


----------



## HarliRexx

Yes, glad to have you join us! I read alot on here that when you just relax and listen to your body that's when it happens. Not so easy when you're in that early post Mirena stage though is it?!


----------



## Kittenly

It really isn't! I was so unsure about taking the mirena out and starting this new chapter of our lives, but then when i thought i was preggers and got a BFN, it made me realise how much i want a BFP!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh my, I totally understand. I was just venting on another thread yesterday how I feel absolutely psychotic because a couple weeks before my removal I was perfectly fine waiting to have kids "someday" but as soon as I made the decision that I wanted to start trying it suddenly was all I could think about, and still is!


----------



## Kittenly

It's so strange isn't it?! I was all thinking, well it'll take some time so we'll take it out and it'll take a good 12 months to get pregnant, and that was fine .... 

Now i'm all I want a BFP now!! Which is kinda silly cos I a still not sure how i will juggle motherhood and working but now i just want to be juggling!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

calasen sorry about AF coming but at least now your not wondering whats going on


----------



## buterflyangel

Hi Calasen, I would wave back but I haven't figured out how lol

Thanks for saying hi, MrsMatt :)

HarliRexx, sorry that you haven't O'd yet. I bought OPK's but I won't start testing for awhile since I am AF right now. We are TTC #2. I have a 12 year old son. I see your WTT. Do you have any other children? It's sooo hard for me to be patient.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, welcome to all the newbys! Mirena was a dream when it was in, but it's caused a few problems post removal!!! Here's hoping everything settles down soon for everyone.
I'm just coming up to my most fertile time apparently, if my cycle is going to plan. Should be excited but Im so nervous that we wont bd enough, or at the right time, or that Ill miss my ovulation, or that I wont ovulate! Its hell! Im actually looking forward to the 2ww so I can relax! Idk. 
I'm sorry for those who weren't lucky this month.x
Lots of PMA tho and :hugs: and :dust:xx


----------



## HarliRexx

buterflyangel said:


> Hi Calasen, I would wave back but I haven't figured out how lol
> 
> Thanks for saying hi, MrsMatt :)
> 
> HarliRexx, sorry that you haven't O'd yet. I bought OPK's but I won't start testing for awhile since I am AF right now. We are TTC #2. I have a 12 year old son. I see your WTT. Do you have any other children? It's sooo hard for me to be patient.

Ahhhhhhh buterfly, the truth is technically this is MY first child, but my 2nd pregnancy/birth. I had a baby as a teenager that my cousins adopted. She is 11 now.

It is like an eternity ago now, and this time things will be entirely different so it is really almost like a 1st pregnancy to me. When I was pregnant as a teen, I wasn't allowed at school so I was secluded from my friends, and my family never spoke of my pregnancy. I went to all of my check up appt's myself and everything. Never had anyone to talk to about any of it. It was a very lonely and heartbreaking time in my life. My mother didn't even believe me when I told her I was having problems and I ended up giving birth 5 wks early.

But it really is a happy ending. My LO is very happy and well taken care of by the best parents I could ever ask for for her. And I have been blessed with a wonderful husband that I am ready to start my own family with.

Sorry for such a long answer to such a simple question!!!


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening Everyone, 

Havent been on here for a while as I have been on holiday, had a fab 3 weeks in Florida and hoping that we bd enough on holiday to make a sticky bean!!

Great to see so many BFP's congrats everyone,

Glad things are settling down with my cycle, when you have the mirena out seems to play havoc with you to start with, sure it makes you think you are pregnant lol did anyone else find that

Think my AF is due tomorrow so fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## Calasen

GRrrrrrrr I give up!!!!

Again the stupid bleeding has vanished!!!! :( I just want a period :( I am absolutely fuming at myself now! I can't cope with this :( 

How can I even try for a baby if my stupid body wont make its mind up??????

I can't stop crying now :(


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen said:


> GRrrrrrrr I give up!!!!
> 
> Again the stupid bleeding has vanished!!!! :( I just want a period :( I am absolutely fuming at myself now! I can't cope with this :(
> 
> How can I even try for a baby if my stupid body wont make its mind up??????
> 
> I can't stop crying now :(

Honey! I'm so sorry. I know you've been going through this longer than me and it drives me crazy! Can't imagine what you are going through. This will pass and we will both have sticky beans soon, I just know it! I still have not seen any signs of AF so my limbo continues. xoxoxox.. We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## buterflyangel

FX to you, Lucyoz34 during this fertile time you have!! 

HarliRexx, don't be sorry for the long answer :)
I am glad to hear that your LO is happy and has a good home, and that you have a wonderful DH. I also am blessed with a wonderful DH, and that makes everything worthwhile!! FX to you Hun! When do you plan to TTC?


On a side note, is there anybody on here that has PCOS like me?


----------



## buterflyangel

Calasen, Hun, I feel for you! I wish I could give u hugs!!!! How do you guys do all those cool picture things anyway? I only know how to do a smiley face. But really, Calasen, we are all here for you if you need to talk Hun....


----------



## HarliRexx

Actually, I'm officially TTC today! Got my 1st smiley on my OPK! :happydance: We've been holding off till O to help increase our chances of having a boy. And I'm uber thankful it happened today instead of yesterday because I had a monster of a migraine last night. But I'll be in a good mood all day today, thats for sure!


----------



## Calasen

thanks honey XXX

If you see one you like click on it and it will open a new window to to ticker maker - then enter your details get the code and copy and paste into your edit signiture section on the user control panel :)


----------



## Kittenly

Yipppeee Harlirexx!! Good Luck! :happydance:

Calasen...i hope AF shows up properly for you soon... i have had mine out for 5 weeks and have had only 1 short day of spotting! I never thought i'd say this but god i'd love i AF to arrive!!


----------



## buterflyangel

CONGRATS HarliRexx on finally TTC!!! WOOHOO!! 

Thanks, Calasen, could you also tell me how you make all the smileys and hugs you guys use? Thanks


----------



## Calasen

If you choose "go advanced" rather then quick reply honey theres a seletion of smilies to the right of the text box - if you then click the more button they are all there honey :) good luck :)


----------



## HarliRexx

Ok so this is gonna be a personal one....

So while my Mirena was in, I had very little personal moisture down there. Pre Mirena I sometimes needed lubricant during sex but not always. And I could clearly see changes in my CM to know about when I was O.

It's been out since Oct 22, and things are pretty much the same down there... pretty dry. Even during O now, I just got a tiny amout of sticky CM on the toilet paper one time.

So my question is did this happen to anyone else and how long till it goes back to normal?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey HarleyRexx, I had my mirena out on sept 23, an unfortunately still not really sure whats happening when with moisture. Some days I have loads, and wear a tampon as it feels horrible, and other days nothing, and Im not sure if Iv actually O'd yet, its too hard to tell. I'm hoping things do settle soon, its quite frustrating. Sorry Im no help at all:nope:. Hope things sort themselves out soon for you.xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Just wondering if anyone else was temping? and how it was going?
Iv started for the first time this cycle, and its really weird, Iv seen other ppls charts, and things seem to follow a pattern, where as mine seems to be all over the place! I take it as I wake up every morning, same time every day, but it can vary anything up to a degree from day to day. Im due to O on tues, but Im not sure Im goin to know whether I have or not! I don't drink really and tend to be in bed at the same time most nights.
Is anyone else having similar problems? Or am I doing something wrong? xx


----------



## curly123

Harlirx - I noticed a MASSIVE difference in moisture there after mine was taken out - I too was dry and sometimes needed a bit of lube which i found quite frustrating at times as i never needed it before - my libido went too!

However, after about a month. i seemed totally up for it :haha: and not dry either - Slowly since then 'normal' bodily stuff has been returning...like a few little breakouts when I'm due on, I sweat a bit more prob due to my own hormones fluctuating etc 

It is different for each of us, but hang on in there and see how it goes!

Good luck!

Lucy - I started temping last month and got the same results as you...I actually stopped beacsue it was just stressing me out! Don't forget though, temping is just one of the things that can confirm OV alongside others so if it doesn't work for you don't worry - Equally, if you stick at it I'm sure you'll notice your temp rise! I suppose it takes a couple of cycles to get the hang of it all!

Good luck too! :flower:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks curly, its good to know Im not going mad on my own! Im hoping my temp will have gone up in the morning, I just had some egg white discharge, could mean Iv O'd?? Iv had enough of getting my hopes up now!!lol
Good luck ttcing hun, its not quite as easy as you'd think is it!
:hugs:.xx


----------



## curly123

There are so many things to think about aren't there! :dohh:
ewcm means you're about to OV and then it supposedly clears up when you have...oh and nope you're not going mad LOL! 

Hey and thanks for the luck! Luck all round!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kracker

Hi all, just popping in. I am really pleased to see the bfp's that is fantastic news! This really is a lucky thread. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:witch: got me this month :( so this is my 2nd month ttc now xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

third day of ewcm, is it meant to last this long???:shrug:

Sorry your out this month rachie rach, lots of pma for next months ttcing!x

Thanks for the advice curly123. As a woman your meant to know what's going on with your body, but I really don't have a clue! My body's on some kind of rollercoaster and Im just tagging along for the ride! Meant to O today, just have to wait and see! Grrr!! 

Hope everyone's ok, lots of PMA for everyone.xxx


----------



## curly123

Hi hun, i've just had 4/5 days of ewcm so yes you are fine! It's different for everyone and I've learnt from my charting and all the lovely ladies on BMB!!

Good luck to all - I'm just about to head into my 1st ever 2WW wish me luck!!
:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw thank you, this making babies thing is meant to be easy!!lol Lets hope temp says Iv O'd in the morning and we've BD'd enough! Aw the dreaded 2ww!! Have to keep yourself busy hun! Lots of luck and PMA, we'll get there eventually!x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey girlies! Just got back from grocery store. I just spent $500 on all of the things I need to start my LowCarb diet to try to get some of this weight off while TTC. I am super excited!! I am hoping that now that I have my Mirena out that I will be able to lose easier! Plus eating LC is really the only way for me to eat healthy as I have diabetes. I am hoping that if I can get some of this weight off that I can stop taking my insulin injections! That would be awesome!!!! Wish me luck!! I put up a ticker so you all can see how I am doing. I weighed 290lbs this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEKKKK!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey BrandysBabies, wow good luck with the diet, you sound really positive hun! Lots of PMA for you! Don't forget plenty of BDing. Exercise and tccing all in one!:haha:! Lost of :hugs:, keep us posted!xx


----------



## Calasen

hey girlys! 

Good luck Brandysbabies!! 

Well I still am in limbo (boohiss) the :witch: hasn't yet shown but have had spotting this past wekk on and off so fingers crossed thats her just being lazy this month :)

Have been taking a break from BnB and thrown myself ino my knitting and crochet projects just to help destress :) 

Hope all are well and lets beat the :witch: at her own game and get our :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey brandysbabies good luck with the diet! I never found it difficult to lose weight on Mirena but I know some people do. Low Carb is great!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Calasen said:


> hey girlys!
> 
> 
> Have been taking a break from BnB and thrown myself ino my knitting and crochet projects just to help destress :)
> 
> :)

Thanks! Lol, I have been doing the exact same thing! I have been crocheting like a mad woman the past week! I am opening an online store next month selling crocheted baby and toddler items! I am super excited about it! What kind of things are you making?


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsPOP said:


> Hey brandysbabies good luck with the diet! I never found it difficult to lose weight on Mirena but I know some people do. Low Carb is great!!!!

Thanks! I love Low Carb! I lost 120lbs in 8mths back in 2004! Then I got pregnant, had my DS, and then had the Mirena put in. Over the next year I gained all of the weight back, while low carbing?!? It has been 5yrs of LCing off and on with no results. I am talking hard core low carbing and no more than a 10lb loss. The only thing that was different was the Mirena. So I am hoping that now that it is gone, that I can get back to losing.


----------



## Calasen

well I hate making clothes and stuff so focus on trinkets and bags and that :)

Have made so far this week ... :)
4 hats :)
2 sets of fingerless gloves :)
A mug warmer :)
A bag for a 6 yr old :) 
3 rose corsages on bracelets :)
Trinket/candy box :)

Have only taught myself this week how to make the roses and do scalloped edges and have also learned recently to knit so mostly thats been to make sample squares trying to learn the different techniques but its slow going :)

I am hoping to get to a place where i can sell stuff but atm I am just doing it as a way to pass time as I can't work due to illness. :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

I absolutley love crocheting. My grandmother taught me when I was about 10yrs old. I have just recently taught myself how to read patterns and learned all the different techniques through YouTube! Lol! I would love to learn how to knit!


----------



## buterflyangel

Curly123 ~ Good Luck with your TWW Hun :thumbup:


BrandysBabies ~ I am also trying to loose weight, because I currently weigh very very close to what you weigh, so we have that in common!! Good Luck with your weight loss. It's interesting when you find someone that you have something in commom with :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

buterflyangel said:


> Curly123 ~ Good Luck with your TWW Hun :thumbup:
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies ~ I am also trying to loose weight, because I currently weigh very very close to what you weigh, so we have that in common!! Good Luck with your weight loss. It's interesting when you find someone that you have something in commom with :hugs:


Oh yeah! A weight loss buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## buterflyangel

Yes, DEFINATELY a weight loss buddy!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I hope everyone is doing well! I finally got a bittersweet visit from AF this morning. Hopefully this will help to take the guess work out for now... I've also decided to join myfitnesspal as well!


----------



## lucyoz34

OK so my temp went up this morning, but no higher than it has been at other times this cycle, its been all over the place! so Im still not convinced Iv O'd! idk.

Megarice03 Im sorry bout af, she's vile, but on a positive youll have some idea this month when your due to O, and have something to work to. Hope your ok hun.x


----------



## curly123

Oh megarice finally! Good luck this cycle - here's to this month!! 

Lucy - hehe your message was funny - I felt the same way! I'm just using opk's now - had 2 days of positives so will prob ov today or tomorrow! Had ov pains ALL day :wacko:
:dust: all round!


----------



## lucyoz34

Curly123, I think opk might be the way to go if there's no bnp after all this BDing, OH os knackered!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Ladies I have an ovulation question. My ticker says I ovulated yesterday CD15 of a 28 day cycle. This is my first cycle since mirena removal but today vie had more EWCM than I have had in the past 3 days does this mean I still haven't ovulated or that maybe I'm ovulating today? Please help. Thanks :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@MEGARICE definitely bittersweet but I'm glad that at least you can figure out your cycle now. 
I think Im out for this month no BD :cry::cry::cry: but maybe my OH will cooperate better next month FX.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Man! She's back with a purpose. After 7 years of no AF this is just ridiculous.. It's like it saved it all up for today. lol I sure didn't miss all of this. I am one step closer to O though and that's all that matters.. :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> Man! She's back with a purpose. After 7 years of no AF this is just ridiculous.. It's like it saved it all up for today. lol I sure didn't miss all of this. I am one step closer to O though and that's all that matters.. :happydance:


Lol, I got hit with my first one yesterday as well. Last might I told DH that I have used more tampons in one day thenI did in 5 YEARS!!!!! This is insane!!!!! My 4yr old send DH running into the bedroom this morning because he thought I was hurt! I had bled all over the bed! :dohh: :growlmad:


----------



## lucyoz34

Well I thought Id O'd yesterday, but my temp had shot up again this morning, so I had to wake poor OH up for some BDing just in case! I wish I knew what was goin on. No more ewcm though so something has definitely changed.
PMA for everyone.xx


----------



## Calasen

I've had spotting al this week so far so i counting it as a period and will start using OPK's on sunday to see if I O this month :)


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

BrandysBabies said:


> MEGARICE03 said:
> 
> 
> Man! She's back with a purpose. After 7 years of no AF this is just ridiculous.. It's like it saved it all up for today. lol I sure didn't miss all of this. I am one step closer to O though and that's all that matters.. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Lol, I got hit with my first one yesterday as well. Last might I told DH that I have used more tampons in one day thenI did in 5 YEARS!!!!! This is insane!!!!! My 4yr old send DH running into the bedroom this morning because he thought I was hurt! I had bled all over the bed! :dohh: :growlmad:Click to expand...

Me too it was a big mess when i would wake up and when i would change my tampon yuck! but it did go away after the second day so hopefully it will get better for u too


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

So I went to Target and bought a basal thermometer and im going to start charting my temp because i feel like my ticker isnt as accurate as i was hoping. I was also hoping anyone could help me figure out ho to do it. When do i start temping? how do i know when i ovulate once i start? how to read my chart? I would really appreciate all the info i can get since ive only heard of this since i never heard of this before.


----------



## HarliRexx

check out fertilityfriend.com. Alot of women on here use it.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Well, I'm on day 3 of exsanguination  (yes, I had to look this one up) and it shows no signs of cessation. I hope it stops soon! :dust: to all! Ttcnumbr2- I wish I could tell you but I've never temp'd . I hope some :sex: came about.. GL!


----------



## MEGARICE03

:sex: <--- What are those? Smiley faces getting it on? lol just curious..


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> Well, I'm on day 3 of exsanguination  (yes, I had to look this one up) and it shows no signs of cessation. I hope it stops soon! :dust: to all! Ttcnumbr2- I wish I could tell you but I've never temp'd . I hope some :sex: came about.. GL!

Ugh! Me too! I was a royal bitch yesterday! Lol! I am actually starting to fell like I am losing too much blood!! I am weak and just want to sleep. It's like my body is shedding 5yrs worth of backup! Lol! At least I am happier today. Hubby avoided me all day yesterday and last night I asked him if he had a problem and he said he was just trying not to get his head bitten off. That in turn made me start crying! Lol! I also cried while watching my soaps, and back episodes of 16 and Pregnant and The Biggest Loser! :dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

lol megarice, I actually lol'd out loud! Horny smileys!
What on earth is exsanguination???!! Sounds painfull!

ttcbabynmber2 Iv started temping this month, and charted it all on fertility friend. Its been really useful, you input the data and it plots and predicts everything for you! Hope you get on with it!x


----------



## MrsPOP

exsanguination is the medical term for bleeding to death


----------



## curly123

LOL! :haha:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

omg lol


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

lucyoz34 said:


> lol megarice, I actually lol'd out loud! Horny smileys!
> What on earth is exsanguination???!! Sounds painfull!
> 
> ttcbabynmber2 Iv started temping this month, and charted it all on fertility friend. Its been really useful, you input the data and it plots and predicts everything for you! Hope you get on with it!x

Do u have to start on a CD1 or at anytime i am 2dpo i think


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks mrspop, lets hope not!
how are you and little bump doing?x


----------



## lucyoz34

ttcbabynmber2 you could start any time just to get into the habit of charting. Fertility friend will calculate everything for you. It's handy to input the date of your last period, you'll have a more acurate ovulation prediction then. You'll only really see a benefit when its running from cd1 though, you'll see what your average temp is and then hopefully you'll see the increase around when you O. Mind you you may be lucky with a bfp this month and not need to do it at all!! FX'd!xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Well, I'm glad everyone enjoyed that.. I mean what else CAN you do with smileys? Well atlas I am alive and AF is still around but packing her bags. May I not see you again for another 9 months!!


----------



## lucyoz34

How amazingly lush would that be!!:thumbup: FX'd.xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi lucy.

Bump and I have had a rough weekend. Some pain and bleeding sent me to EPU. have a gestational sac and a nice high hcg but not out of the woods until had more bloods and a scan :cry:


----------



## lucyoz34

This journey is not the easiest hun is it. I'm so sorry to hear its all a bit worrying for you. Things still looking positive for little bump though I guess which is a good thing. Sending lots of love and luck to you and positive thoughts. Be thinking of you, let us know how you are.xx


----------



## snipsnsnails

Uggh it was too soon to celebrate a totally normal cycle last month right off the Mirena. This month is more typical...my period was normal but then a few days later it started again! So I don't know whats up with my cycle at all. I've had three days now of spotting and I'm on CD 12. I usually O around CD 15, but have O'ed around CD 19 in the past too...so we'll see!

No more spot!!! grrrrr


----------



## Calasen

Hey girlys :)

MrsPop I'm sorry your having a rough time - hope it settles soon and you and bump have a healthy time XXX

Well we started using OPK's today and hopefully soon will have some sign of ovulation - although a week of spotting could have/not been a period - and the OPK this morning had a very faint second line so gonna test every 3 days till it gets darker :) then as it darkens go to one a day/2days - does that sound good to anyone who uses OPK's?


----------



## HarliRexx

I had faint lines on pretty much all of my sticks. I tested every day and they stayed faint till I got a dark one and a smiley. I wouldn't test any less than every other day. I don't think the hormone it detects lasts very long, so I think you may miss it if you test less often than that.


----------



## lucyoz34

Any tips on getting through the 2ww? It started quite positive but starting to get a bit anxious now.x


----------



## HarliRexx

Me too Lucy! I keep telling myself it's unlikely I'll get a BFP my first cycle but it doesn't seem to be making me any less eager to test. I really wish I was handling my TTC emotions better, esp since it's still so early. I'm just trying to make it through one more day, every day. I don't know how else to think of it.

When are you testing? I'll be testing on the 20th.


----------



## Calasen

I really need to ovulate soon or get a period :) 

So busy waiting to get to a point where can properly TTC that I have managed to go through half of my wool stash (which is ALOT) and have projects planned for the rest already! At this rate I will have no room for more!! :)

How is everyone? :)


----------



## Daniele89

i was due on the 1st november ... so on 5th nov i went to the toilet and when i wiped there was literally 2 little tiny spots of red blood ....so i thought it was AF.... went to the toilet again & nothing .... so the next day got up and i had a light brown coloured discharge on my pants ... :/ that day i took a HPT and was a BFN...im too scared to test again incase its a BFN again & i get all upset ...i am now 13 days late ! iv been getting rite bad migraines aswell ...X what is goin on!!! :(

i hope yous do get ur BFP fingers are crossed for yous ...X


----------



## Calasen

Daniele89 said:


> i was due on the 1st november ... so on 5th nov i went to the toilet and when i wiped there was literally 2 little tiny spots of red blood ....so i thought it was AF.... went to the toilet again & nothing .... so the next day got up and i had a light brown coloured discharge on my pants ... :/ that day i took a HPT and was a BFN...im too scared to test again incase its a BFN again & i get all upset ...i am now 13 days late ! iv been getting rite bad migraines aswell ...X what is goin on!!! :(
> 
> i hope yous do get ur BFP fingers are crossed for yous ...X

How long ago did you have your coil removed honey?

I had mine out sept 2nd and had a proper period on the 4th but since then nothing :( just light spotting on and off when I should be having a period. I'm, hoping its just whle my body sorts itself out with not having the coils effects now.


----------



## Daniele89

i think iv posted in the wrong thread lol ... i never had a coil in ... 

awwww its sooo annoying when our body plays tricks on us! 

i hope u get ur BFP! :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

HarliRexx, Lucy- I think that the first cycle is the most nerve wrecking for sure! At the same time it's nice to feel like you COULD be expecting a BFP. From my experience it seems like the earlier you are in your TTC the more impatient you get. I occupied my time in reading books to calm myself and get my baby fix. FX'D for some sticky beans!

I have evicted AF and my journey continues. On to the fun part! I felt like those smileys yesterday when DH and I were :sex:. I think my plan is just to BD every other day until the end of my cycle :happydance:


----------



## HarliRexx

I actually think reading is a great idea. It really helped to occupy my mind in the past when I was stressed. It should certainly keep me from spending my time looking longingly at cribs and nursery decorations online! Fab idea, thanks!

Good luck to you as you move on to the next cycle!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> HarliRexx, Lucy- I think that the first cycle is the most nerve wrecking for sure! At the same time it's nice to feel like you COULD be expecting a BFP. From my experience it seems like the earlier you are in your TTC the more impatient you get. I occupied my time in reading books to calm myself and get my baby fix. FX'D for some sticky beans!
> 
> I have evicted AF and my journey continues. On to the fun part! I felt like those smileys yesterday when DH and I were :sex:. I think my plan is just to BD every other day until the end of my cycle :happydance:


We HAVE to be TTC buddies! Our cycles are spot on! Last night was our first night BD, as I too kicked the witch to the curb! We will be BD at least every other night, if not every night until the end of my cycle. We are trying to save money right now, so I think I am going to pass on the OPK's this month.


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks HarliRexx, its good to know Im not the only one going mad. Dont get me wrong megarice03 is right, its a stunning feeling that you might actually be pregnant, but at the same time your trying like hell not to get excited!!
Im on 6dpo today, I could test on sat, but Im not sure whether to wait to see if I come on next wed or not, save the disappointment of a bfn. What do you think???


BrandysBabies Id love to be ttc buddies, could so do with being drip fed PMA at the moment lol!! 

Reading is a great plan! Might bury myself in the twilight saga again!!!!!:thumbup:
Lots of :hugs: and :dust: for everyone.xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> Thanks HarliRexx, its good to know Im not the only one going mad. Dont get me wrong megarice03 is right, its a stunning feeling that you might actually be pregnant, but at the same time your trying like hell not to get excited!!
> Im on 6dpo today, I could test on sat, but Im not sure whether to wait to see if I come on next wed or not, save the disappointment of a bfn. What do you think???
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies Id love to be ttc buddies, could so do with being drip fed PMA at the moment lol!!
> 
> Reading is a great plan! Might bury myself in the twilight saga again!!!!!:thumbup:
> Lots of :hugs: and :dust: for everyone.xx

Yeah! Sounds like a plan! I will take all the TTC buddies I can get! Ooooo, Twilight! I have read all 4 books about 3 times! Lol! I dont know how I am going to deal with the last movie being split in two! :nope:

And althought the 4th book is my favorite, I dont know how I will feel reading it again now that I am TTC! Hahaha!


----------



## lucyoz34

omgomgomg Im such a huge fan!lol (slight over-reaction!) I love the last book, totally my fav too. I so don't want it all to be over, Ill be gutted!! So are you team Edward or team Jacob??????
ttc buddies it is!! Where are you in your cycle now? are you charting anything??


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am Team Edward all the way! I think the reason is that I can't get it out of my head that it is not really Bella that Jacob is bonded to, it the baby, which really kinda weirded me out! Lol! Plus he's so needy and whiney! Lol! BUt he sure is nice to look at without his shirt on! Hahaha! 

I am on cycle day 6 I hope! Lol! AF just left, so we will be BDing every day until the end of my cycle. Not charting or anything yet. Most likely will start next month if I dont catch the eggy this month. I want to see how my first cycle goes, number of days etc., before I start charting and temping and such. Where are you in yours?


----------



## lucyoz34

It has to be team Edward doesn't it! though I totally agree about the bod on Jacob! Cinema went wild when he took his top off in New Moon!! I just love the whole Edward and Bella thing, he's the perfect man! OH gets quite competitive when I start reading them!!!lol
oh your just coming up to the fun bit in your cycle then, yey!! I loved that bit, set my alarm early every morning so we could BD, OH thought it was christmas!hehe
Im on 6dpo today so should be able to test from saturday, but Im not sure I want to, think I might wait to see if I get af next wednesday instead!
Iv charted temp this month, just hope Iv done it right and been BDing at the right time!!!lolxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

BrandysBabies said:


> We HAVE to be TTC buddies! Our cycles are spot on! Last night was our first night BD, as I too kicked the witch to the curb! We will be BD at least every other night, if not every night until the end of my cycle. We are trying to save money right now, so I think I am going to pass on the OPK's this month.

FO' sho! TTC buddies all the way. I think this cycle is pretty exact for us, which is exciting!.. I think I'm with Lucy and wait until AF is due for testing.. Set expectations low = less heart break :D .


----------



## lucyoz34

Megarice 03 when will you be testing?? Totally agree about the avoiding disappointment, it was so vile last month, even though there was no chance of being pg cause mirena hadn't long been out, I was devastated, and used so many tests just fuelling the disappointment!!


----------



## curly123

Hello ladies....I am on 6dpo and don't want to test early either!! Well I'm going to try very hard not to - 1st month TTC ever!

Wishing everyone their :bfp:s this cycle woohoo!!

xxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

curly123 Im 7dpo and its not fun!!lol Im sure Im imagining all these symptoms that are not there. Soooo frustrating!! Are you temping or anything?? when did you have mirena removed?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah! Another TTC buddy!! I am finding this part of the month VERY boring and annoying! Lol! I dont know which is going to be worse, waiting for "O" or the 2wks after! Lol! I am really hoping this first cycle does the trick!!


----------



## curly123

Hey Lucyoz - No I'm not temping or doing anything other than trying not to symptom spot :haha:

I'm not sure if I'm imagining things but I'm just trying to take deep breaths - It's soooooo long til the day my AF is due! :wacko: What about you hun? i had mirena removed mid Sep....you? How've you been since?

Brandy's where are you in your cycle? Going bit crazy too? You doing OPKs?

Well, pretty soon I'll be 7dpo sigh! Sigh again LOL :dohh:

Best wishes to us all! :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am only on cycle day 7, so I have at least a week left until I should ovulate. I am only on my first cycle, so we are just bd every day until the end of cycle this month and if that doesnt work then I will start temping and using OPK's next month. THis waiting just sucks! Lol!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi ladies I hope everyone is doing well. Im waiting for AF to get here she should be here at the end of next week. Im a little sad I wont need to test this month but i really thing next cycle will be better.


----------



## cyrenasue

Hi everyone. I myself have not tried the mirena nor will i ever. one of my good friends had the mirena and it went through the wall of her uterus. it almost killed her. since than she has had 2 surgerys and almost had to have another 2 or 3 months ago. They had to take out part of her intestine because of it. Since that happen to her I will NEVER get one. Just wanted to share this. Thanks. Good luck to everyone that is TTC


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Um... thanks??


----------



## curly123

hehehe!! :haha: 

Well gladly i haven't heard of any of that happening to the ladies on this thread?!

PMA!!! 7dpo wooooooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## MEGARICE03

lucyoz34 said:


> Megarice 03 when will you be testing?? Totally agree about the avoiding disappointment, it was so vile last month, even though there was no chance of being pg cause mirena hadn't long been out, I was devastated, and used so many tests just fuelling the disappointment!!

Lucy, I think I will wait until 1 week after AF is due. I believe that should be enough time to hopefully not get disappointed. Either that or I'll start my new cycle and I don't have to waste money or time on 'wishful' thinking. Now, I've said this before and then I get tender boobs and I feel like I may be prego so I test! lol In my case I get evaps and errors to add to the madness. Maybe, I'll just have to be strong and wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Jellysecret

Hey all, 

I had my mirena taken out in July, have been trying with no luck so far, decided to temp and use opk's this month and ovulate slightly later than I thought so hoping to be in with more of a chance this month. 

Currently 3dpo, I hate the 2ww it goes so slow :( lol


----------



## HarliRexx

Welcome Jellysecret! Hopefully the temping and OPKs do the trick! FX'd that this is your cycle!


----------



## clairmichael

Hi galssss well ive passed my ovulation day my opk's showed positive on sun n straight away on mon we have bd 3 - 4 times each day 2 catch that eggy lol but 2day im in pain on my left side its only now n again any comments or advice would b gr8 xxxxx


----------



## buterflyangel

Hello Ladies, It's been a little while since I've posted. I've been reading all your posts, I just haven't had time to respond. I am excited for those of you who are going to test soon! I agree that the wait can be hard LOL. I am using OPK right now, but after this month I don't think I will buy anymore because they are expensive. And I want to see if I can conceive natural first before I get too technical. That is driving my DH a little crazy I think. But since I bought the OPK, I am going to use them this week. I am due to O anytime now I think, but since I just got the Mirena removed Nov. 1 and had AF Nov. 4, it's hard to tell if I will have normal cycle or not.

Welcome to the thread, Jellysecret :flower:

I wish lots of :dust: to all you ladies!!!! And I will look forward to seeing how your tests go :happydance:


----------



## Jellysecret

Thanks for the warm welcome girls :) 

I bought a big batch of opks online which didnt work out too expensive. Glad I did as had been getting the timing completly wrong. 

Cycles have been pretty regular since having the coil removed so hoping it wont take too long but I guess you never know! 

good luck everyone x


----------



## BrandysBabies

buterflyangel said:


> Hello Ladies, It's been a little while since I've posted. I've been reading all your posts, I just haven't had time to respond. I am excited for those of you who are going to test soon! I agree that the wait can be hard LOL. I am using OPK right now, but after this month I don't think I will buy anymore because they are expensive. And I want to see if I can conceive natural first before I get too technical. That is driving my DH a little crazy I think. But since I bought the OPK, I am going to use them this week. I am due to O anytime now I think, but since I just got the Mirena removed Nov. 1 and had AF Nov. 4, it's hard to tell if I will have normal cycle or not.
> 
> Welcome to the thread, Jellysecret :flower:
> 
> I wish lots of :dust: to all you ladies!!!! And I will look forward to seeing how your tests go :happydance:


Nice to see you! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it works for you so soon after having it removed. This is my first real cycle since having mine removed on the 20th of October, so I am praying that it happens for us!


----------



## lucyoz34

Welcome to the new girlies!

Im the same Megarice03, all full of will power and determination, then I cave at the first sign of a symptom! I am goin to try an be strong this month tho. Im really bloated at the mo, more later in the day, is that normal in this phase??

Clairmichael, I had the same thing last month, really weird! I googled it and it seemed like quite a common thing! So if you want more info just have a look on the net, there's a lot there!Hope your ok.xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Curly123 its really hard to switch off and not think about it isn't it!! Every little ache, or pain or anything and your hopes are doing cartwheels!! Grrr!!
My mirena came out sept 23, first cycle was weird, I felt really different without the coil, Id had no menstrual or pre menstrual symptoms for 6 years, and all of a sudden Im this crazy woman with raging hormones! Poor OH lol. Id forgotten what the build up to a period felt like, so I was convinced Id caught straight away lol, but along came af!! Glad tho cos Iv had a full cycle now an I know my body is still working properly!! 
Have you been ok since mirena??


----------



## Calasen

had mine removed sept 2nd and still waiting on a proper period :( I am using OPKs this month for first time and just lts o negatives so far


----------



## buterflyangel

Thanks, Brandysbabies! I am praying that it happens for us too. I haven't had AF for the whole 5 years that I was on Mirena! But had AF lightly for 2 days on Nov. 4th. I am not doing very good trying to loose weight though either. I originally lost 75 pounds, but I'm still VERY heavy, so need to loose a lot more. I lost sight of my diet, and hoping to get back on track soon ugh!!

Calasen, I'm thinking that I'm not sure if I like those darn OPK's.....mine are all negative too, and I am so impatient. I am praying for you though, girl :hugs:


clairmichael, I'm not sure what that pain is that your having. Maybe you can google it like she said? But congrats on the positive OPK test :thumbup:


----------



## Calasen

I stll havent decided if i like or not either :)

It just seems bad to get negatives :)

I'm sending out happy thoughts to all you girls and focusing on geting my xmas pressies made rather then baby (or at least trying)

But then after being on some form of birth control to maintain my hormone levels for 14 years straight its bound to take a while for my body to settle down and get into a regular cycle, right?

So while we are still trying until I get a proper period we are trying not to get too worked up or focused on making babies.

It's helping a little but the waitings killing me :)

:dust: to all and PMA girls! We can do this and we will all make lovely beautiful babies when its our time!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi girlies, hope everyone is feeling positive and full of :dust:

I saw my little bubbas heartbeat on a scan today after some bleeding so Im very happy.

I was wondering if someone would like to take over the list? Its very easy to do, just copying and pasting, adding some blinkies and adding new ladies and new bfp's when they come along. Of course, you may not wish to have a list anymore but its up to you ladies. 

Best luck to you all, I really hope you are all blessed with your bfps soon xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsPOP said:


> Hi girlies, hope everyone is feeling positive and full of :dust:
> 
> I saw my little bubbas heartbeat on a scan today after some bleeding so Im very happy.
> 
> I was wondering if someone would like to take over the list? Its very easy to do, just copying and pasting, adding some blinkies and adding new ladies and new bfp's when they come along. Of course, you may not wish to have a list anymore but its up to you ladies.
> 
> Best luck to you all, I really hope you are all blessed with your bfps soon xxx

That is so wonderful to hear MrsPOP! I had been worrying about you and bubs! I would be more than happy to take over the list for you! It will give me something to do! Lol!


----------



## curly123

lucyoz34 said:


> Curly123 its really hard to switch off and not think about it isn't it!! Every little ache, or pain or anything and your hopes are doing cartwheels!! Grrr!!
> My mirena came out sept 23, first cycle was weird, I felt really different without the coil, Id had no menstrual or pre menstrual symptoms for 6 years, and all of a sudden Im this crazy woman with raging hormones! Poor OH lol. Id forgotten what the build up to a period felt like, so I was convinced Id caught straight away lol, but along came af!! Glad tho cos Iv had a full cycle now an I know my body is still working properly!!
> Have you been ok since mirena??

Hi Lucy,

Mine came out sep 16th...I immediately felt different! I had still been ov and had af throughout having the mirena - I actually think it not only helped with keeping my endo at bay but actually helped regulate me too!
I definitely get more PMT now! :wacko: although I do feel so much better without it - I didn't react very well to it - apparently too sensitive for extra hormones etc blaaah!
Wow so your 6 years without - must have been a shock getting it all back!!

Going into 8dpo woo!!


----------



## MrsPOP

BrandysBabies said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies, hope everyone is feeling positive and full of :dust:
> 
> I saw my little bubbas heartbeat on a scan today after some bleeding so Im very happy.
> 
> I was wondering if someone would like to take over the list? Its very easy to do, just copying and pasting, adding some blinkies and adding new ladies and new bfp's when they come along. Of course, you may not wish to have a list anymore but its up to you ladies.
> 
> Best luck to you all, I really hope you are all blessed with your bfps soon xxx
> 
> That is so wonderful to hear MrsPOP! I had been worrying about you and bubs! I would be more than happy to take over the list for you! It will give me something to do! Lol!Click to expand...

Aw thanks brandysbabies, hopefully you wont be doing it for long though xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

No problem! Hopefully I will be able to pass the torch in December!


----------



## MrsPOP

BrandysBabies said:


> No problem! Hopefully I will be able to pass the torch in December!

Well here's a HUUUUGE amount of dust for you!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hehe! Thanks!


----------



## lucyoz34

We're a day apart Curly123, Im going into 9dpo! Could so test from now!lol Trying very hard not to:shrug:.
Its really helpful your so in control and aware of your cycle, makes things so much easier. This is the first time Iv ever paid any attention to my cycle, Iv just always let it all happen! Its amazing though seeing your temp change at different times depending on what's happening! I guess its good to have something to focus on too, we'd be going insane otherwise!lol!!!


----------



## curly123

Hehe it is tempting isn't it! I'm not going to yet though - I've seen too many girlies on here get upset!

Oohhh let me know if you're going to test!

I agree - It is so cool knowing your body is doing what it's supposed to...let's hope that it carries on doing what it should! :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

Awwww So glad you and bump doing good MrsPop was worried for you XXX


----------



## lucyoz34

Lovely lovely news MrsPop, congratulations! Relax a bit now!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Lets hope so!!:thumbup: Iv kinda said to myself that I wont test until my af is due next wed!! Got every day packed till then so I deliberately wont have time to buy one! If I cave youll be the first to find out lol! Let us know if you do too!!!!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsPOP, do you think you could post a copy of your latest list. I am having trouble finding the last one in the thread. Thanks!!


----------



## MrsPOP

I'm on my phone so will do tomorrow when I get on a proper pc. It'll have been around oct 29th-November 1st-ish though coz I updated it when Treykid and I got our bfps xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw thanks Calasen and Lucy you're so sweet xxx


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

I'm glad you and your baby are doing well mrspop hopefully we will all join u soon in the 1st trimester threads:dust::dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks MrsPOP!


----------



## lucyoz34

girls Im 9dpo and spotted this morning, just a few drops of red blood, nothing else all day, a little bit achy in my lower belly too. What does this mean? im not due on till next wed. worried now. :nope:.x


----------



## curly123

Hi hun - when do you expect af? Have you spotted more since at all? :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> girls Im 9dpo and spotted this morning, just a few drops of red blood, nothing else all day, a little bit achy in my lower belly too. What does this mean? im not due on till next wed. worried now. :nope:.x

Ooooo, that sounds promising! Maybe it's IB!! Fingers crossed for you hun!!! :hugs:

On a strange note......

Last night I dreamed that I was so way beyond pregnant! Like belly big enough for triplets, pregnant. My lower back hurt so bad throughout the whole dream that I dreamed I was in CVS trying to find something to take that wouldnt hurt the baby. This morning I woke up with the worst lower back pain I have ever had in my life! LoL! :dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thats one random dream lol!!! Maybe telling you something.....its gonna be triplets....!!!!!hehe

Well Im due on next wed, if Im in my normal cycle, which my temp seems to suggest I am. And there's been no more spotting, just a crampy belly, really bloated(like Im already 5months gone lol) and sore boobs. Dunno if Im gonna come on early or what. Dont wanna get my hopes up!x

How is everyone?
:hugs::hugs:.xx


----------



## buterflyangel

that really is an interesting dream Brandysbabies, thanks for sharing. Wouldn't you be shocked if it was gonna be triplets lol?! 

Lucy, glad your spotting stopped. It's hard not to give hopes up, but I'm on the edge of my seat for you because I'm wondering hmmmmm.....but I don't want to give anyone false hope because I would feel so bad!!

As for me, like I said before I didn't have AF for the whole 5 years I was on Mirena. But I had AF for the first time Nov 4th. And now the :witch: caught me again today I think. Geez, wouldn't that mean I O'd immediately after my last AF? I didn't think I was due until Dec. 1st. So I am just a little frustrated trying to figure out how my cycles will go.....

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh my word I so cant do this, Im having a total meltdown, I think this is af, an Im only on 10dpo, Im sat here crying my eyes out, don't know what to do. Its so cruel. I thought I was in a normal cycle. Iv had more spotting today, but instead of the light pink it was, its been red. I feel so let down.


----------



## curly123

Oh honey!!

Don't be upset darling :flower: It will happen for you - just maybe not this month.... 

How long do you think you normally wait for Af after OV?

You know, lots of ladies experience all sorts throughout TTC - and remember some even carry on having AF... it's so different for everyone.

I really feel for you sweet...sending lots of love and :hugs: your way....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Lucy! I am so sorry!! :hug: But just think, maybe your BFP is just waitng for Christmas!!!

Feeling like crud today. Last night RIGHT after DH and I DTD, I had to run to the bathroom to throw up?!?!? WTH! WAAAAAAAAAAY to early to be a PG symptom as I dont think I have even ovulated yet! Lol! Must have BD too soon after eating. I was so sick all night and still sick today. DH tried to feed me scrambled eggs and sausage which sent me right back into the bathroom. Ugh! I havent tested in like 2wks. Is it possible to have as heavy of a flow as I just had, but have been PG through it?


----------



## Poppy7

lucyoz34 said:


> Oh my word I so cant do this, Im having a total meltdown, I think this is af, an Im only on 10dpo, Im sat here crying my eyes out, don't know what to do. Its so cruel. I thought I was in a normal cycle. Iv had more spotting today, but instead of the light pink it was, its been red. I feel so let down.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Poppy7

Well since having my coil removed 4 weeks ago (and hoping I was pg immediately...wishful thinking :haha:) I am having the worst, heaviest AF EVER!

Oh my gosh....I'm going to become anaemic at this rate (it happened to me before).

Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Poppy7 said:


> Well since having my coil removed 4 weeks ago (and hoping I was pg immediately...wishful thinking :haha:) I am having the worst, heaviest AF EVER!
> 
> Oh my gosh....I'm going to become anaemic at this rate (it happened to me before).
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them?

Lol! Welcome to the world of post Mirena removal!! I thought I was bleeding to death last week. I seriously at one point thought maybe I was having a MC! There was that much blood! It was crazy! For 3 days straight I changed tampons at least every 30min to an hour, plus had an overnight pad for backup. It was like my body was letting go of all 5yrs worth of AF! Hope it lets up for you soon!:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

I'm still waiting on AF after removal in sept :( I am literally wishing for the witch to appear!!!

Although after 14 years of hormone treatments and having to prevent period for 7 years I guess it asking way too much to get a normal cycle soon after :( heres hoping this my month to bleed.


----------



## HarliRexx

lucyoz34 said:


> Oh my word I so cant do this, Im having a total meltdown, I think this is af, an Im only on 10dpo, Im sat here crying my eyes out, don't know what to do. Its so cruel. I thought I was in a normal cycle. Iv had more spotting today, but instead of the light pink it was, its been red. I feel so let down.

We're here for you Lucy :hugs:


----------



## buterflyangel

:hugs: to lucy and calasen :hugs:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Much Luv ladies! I know how frustrating the process is especially when you have so many obstacles and setbacks. The journey makes the victory so much sweeter. Hang in there and know that we have each other for support. :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kay, here is the updated list! If I missed anyone or got anything wrong, please let me know! 

I did leave a certain someone off the list until she gets her fertile self in here with some news!! Hint! Hint! :winkwink:


:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*​ 
*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​ 
:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 ​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#1 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Curly123*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*Kylarsmom*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*Lucyoz34*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*mum2mills*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Poppy7 *
TTC #2 since Oct 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## HarliRexx

HA! That would be me!!! Got my :bfp: this morning!!! 

And only 31 days after my Mirena removal! It really CAN happen quickly!

Keep your FX'd for my pregnancy! I'm rooting for the rest of you ex-Mirena girls!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! I am so excited for you!!! It really does give us all hope! That is amazing!!! We got ours taken out in the same week I think! I am so hoping for mine this month! 

Here is to a happy and healthy 9mths!!!!!

Okay, I will update the list now! Lol!


----------



## MEGARICE03

OMG HARLI!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you.. yayayayayayayay. Just what the Thread needed. =)


----------



## buterflyangel

:happydance:Congrats HarliRexx, on your awesome news!! I am very happy for you


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks ladies! I'm SO surprised and happy!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, I just remembered what I have been wanting to ask. 

Did you all find that after you had your Mirena taken out that you got acne? I feel like a freakin teenager here! Lol! I never get breakouts, and for the past week I have gotten one after another?!? Ugh! Makes me feel REAL sexy for BD time! Lol!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@ harlirexx congratulations!!! Like megarice said its just what we needed to get our pma up! 
@brandy Haven't had any break outs so far


----------



## lucyoz34

Big congrats harlirexx!!!!!!!xx

Girls thank you so much for all the lush messages from a few days ago, really did help loads, your all lovely!xxxx

wellll......it turns out that the bleeding must have been implantation after all......tested this morning just on the offchance....and there was the most stunning :bfp: ever!!!!! Iv done 2 more tests just to be sure!!!! 
I cannot believe it! after just 2 months! 
This has to be the luckiest thread in the world!!
Fx'd for everyone else this month!xxx
Can't stop crying!!!!!xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HarliRexx

O.....M.......G!!!!!!!!!!! Lucy congtats!!!Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!

:happydance: :hugs: :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you so so much!!!! Its the most surreal and amazing feeling isnt it!!! How far along are you huni????xxx


----------



## HarliRexx

It is! It's odd because you feel so many different emotions all at once! 

Well AF was due on Thurs or Fri, so I'm 4 weeks. Technically 2 but it's weird how they add 2 weeks, it just confuses me.

I'm afraid to chance my TTC status to expecting! I'm afraid I might jinx it!


----------



## lucyoz34

yea im not sure why they do that! Im four weeks and a day apparently, baby the size of a poppy seed!! Crazy. Im just waiting for Oh to get home from his weekend away so I can tell him!! Had to put it on here or Id have popped!!x


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh wow! Thank goodness you have us to gush to!!!! Will he be home today or tomorrow? After a couple days of not being able to tell him I bet you'll blurt it out as soon as he walks through the door!


----------



## buterflyangel

:happydance::happydance: YAY Lucy, congrats!!!!! I am very happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

thanks buterflyangel!!xxx:happydance::happydance:

Harlirexx hes due back at tea time, so Im on a countdown!!:haha:!
Have you got any symptoms yet hun??x


----------



## MrsPOP

*squeals*

Lucy and Harli CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Oh well done you clever girls, how are you both feeling?

This thread is very lucky xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh WOW!! 2 in 2 DAYS!!!!!!!!!! YIPEE!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup::cloud9::baby::kiss::hugs::happydance:

Oh and I would love to be able to update this EVERY day, so come on BFP's!!

:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*

*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​


*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
*Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*

:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 ​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#2 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Curly123*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*Kylarsmom*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Poppy7 *
TTC #2 since Oct 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am so happy for you both! But I am a little sad at the same time. I dont want either of you to leave our thread!! I think it would half go dead without you! Lol! Please tell me you are going to stay, at least for a while?


----------



## BrandysBabies

lucyoz34 said:


> thanks buterflyangel!!xxx:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Harlirexx hes due back at tea time, so Im on a countdown!!:haha:!
> Have you got any symptoms yet hun??x

Ooooooooo, have you decided how you are gonna tell him? Is it Tea Time yet? Lol, "what" and "when" is Tea Time? :dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

Wooohooo Im on the list with a :bfp:!!!!!
Thank you so much for all the lovely comments!!xx Im still not quite sure its real lol, all very strange! 
Im feeling really periody, just like Im due on, but a bit more exaggerated, and Iv had to open my trousers cos my belly is really tender!

Wel Im picking him up in about 2 hours, so were gonna have dinner, andthen Ill tell him I think! Not a clue how tho!!!!lol

Thank you for doing the list brandysbabies, and theres no way im leaving the thread til youve all got bfps! Im sure its you lot on here that have kept me together so we could ttc relaxed and in the right frame of mind! Im not going anywhere!! So massive:hugs: for everyone!! and a huge thank again.xxxx
Fx'd for you too.xxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yeah! Lucy, you made me cry! Lol! We will all just have to make a "Preggers after Mirena" thread when we leave here! Lol! I am so, so, happy for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curly123

Waahhooooooo so so happy for you both!!! :happydance: 
Bring it on yeah!!!!

Amazing amazing news girls -well done!!!!

Come on mirena girls lets keep the list flashy flashing!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Can you all believe we have had 11 :bfp: on this thread since Sept 17th!!! That is unreal!!! This IS a LUCKY thread!!!!


----------



## Calasen

OMG Congratulations to you both!!!!! :) Wishing you both a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LUCY! That is just amazing! I am utterly speechless... RUB OFF on me girls... I'm coming up to my O time.. I'm so happy for you.. We definitely should create a thread to Graduate to so that we can all go through our pregnancies together. =) Much luv.. xoxoxoxo


----------



## BrandysBabies

Megarice- Arent you just itching for it now! Lol! I can not wait to get through the next couple weeks! Ugh! I was soooooo excited yesterday seeing my ticker read that I was fertile! Lol! I yelled to hubby, "HEY!! Guess what!! I'm Fertile!" Haha! He already thinks I'm crazy!

Oh! I just noticed that you are in Cinci! I just moved from there last year. We lived in Lebanon, just north of Cinci.


----------



## MrsPOP

BrandysBabies said:


> Oh yeah! Lucy, you made me cry! Lol! We will all just have to make a "Preggers after Mirena" thread when we leave here! Lol! I am so, so, happy for you!!!!!!!!!

I love that idea!!! It'd be nice to share your pregnancies, the other ladies dont seem to be around much on 1st tri.

ps. btw Brandy, mum2mills got a bfp but dont think she announced it on here x


----------



## buterflyangel

Brandysbabies, I'm having some acne too, haven't had that in years. I just thought it was because of AF....haven't seen her in years either until now lol. thanks for taking the time to keep the list for us. I am TTC # 2 though just thought I would let you know. I also have a 12 year old son. :flower:

yes, definatley a lucky thread!!!:happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks ladies! I have fixed the list. Let me know if I need to change anything else!


----------



## MEGARICE03

BrandysBabies said:


> Megarice- Arent you just itching for it now! Lol! I can not wait to get through the next couple weeks! Ugh! I was soooooo excited yesterday seeing my ticker read that I was fertile! Lol! I yelled to hubby, "HEY!! Guess what!! I'm Fertile!" Haha! He already thinks I'm crazy!
> 
> Oh! I just noticed that you are in Cinci! I just moved from there last year. We lived in Lebanon, just north of Cinci.

I'm definitely itching! I noticed some EWCM yesterday so I definitely hustled some BD last night. I told my DH that if he wants this, this cycle, we are going to have to BD every night. I know some men would love that idea, but I tend to want it more than my DH does. Weird, huh? We are on our way though! :happydance: 

Yea, I live in Finneytown pretty close to Downtown. You made a great leap though! FL is way better than Cincy! Lebanon is a nice little town though. Warmer and probably more happening than up here. Where are you originally from?

So, who is going to start the Pregnant after Mirena Thread? It'll be something to look forward to on here as well. :winkwink: Plus I've grown accustomed to all of you and would love to continue our bond.


----------



## BrandysBabies

We only lived in Lebanon for a year. My husband built the new Outlet Mall across from the Big flea market there. We have been married for 5yrs and have lived in Hitlon Head, South Carolina; Orlando, Fl; Houston,Texas; Lebanon, OH; and now Daytona Beach, FL. We will be moving back to Houston at the end of Jan. Whew! Lol! I was born In Oklahoma, but spent most of my life in Atlanta. I do have to say that I dont really miss the SNOW in Cincy! Lol! I do however miss the season change. It is 80 degrees here today. Doesnt feel like the holidays, ya know.

Oh Lucy! Harli! MrsPop! We need a "Pregnant After Mirena" thread started!! And could you maybe link us to it, so we can find it when the time comes! Thanks!


----------



## MrsPOP

Im on it!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Here we go! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/468009-ex-mirena-graduates.html#post7863099

Ive called it the Ex-Mirena Graduates but obv if anyone wants it changed or whatever, that's fine.

Im looking forward to seeing you all on the thread very soon!!!!! :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you so much Laura! Cant wait to officially be a part of the new thread!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I love it! Can't wait to get there!!! Thanks Mrs. Pop. Your always on top of things..


----------



## lucyoz34

aw sorry Brandysbabies!!xx
Well i told OH, he nearly passed out lol! had to sit down!hehe Iv never seen him look so scared!! He's thrilled tho!
And then I told my 13yr old son, and he cried!! Such a happy thing!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

thank you so much again for the lovely happy comments girls!!!
Oh a new thread for us is a stunning idea, well done brandysbabies!! and thank you MrsPop for starting it!!! Be lovely to keep in touch and help each other through this!!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh that is so awesome! And just think, a couple days ago you didnt think you would make it through this! 

And I still need to know what "Tea Time" is! Lol!


----------



## Jellysecret

Aw congrats on all the bfps :D

Im hoping my temp goes back up tomoz and I may test although its still a bit early lol 

I usually have so many symptoms in the 2ww but dont seem to have much at all this month!


----------



## MrsPOP

Brandy, Tea Time is your evening meal in the UK. Also known as Dinner Time...which can be used for lunch or evening meal!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Congratz Lucy!! I really hope we can all join the ex mirena graduates thread asap!
AF should be here around Tuesday so I hopefully this cycle will be much better than my last I hope n pray I can actually do some BD! Fx


----------



## Calasen

Teat times just another way of saying Dinner time -is usually the evening meal :)

Am hidieouslyj jealous of you guys getting :bfp: :( Still waiting for a positive to show up on the OPK' s - it is getting darker sloely though so hopefully next week :)

Share the :dust: girlys!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsPOP said:


> Brandy, Tea Time is your evening meal in the UK. Also known as Dinner Time...which can be used for lunch or evening meal!

Why thank you! I was picturing a certain time every day where everyone stopped what they were doing for tea and biscuits! :dohh:


----------



## HarliRexx

BrandysBabies said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, Tea Time is your evening meal in the UK. Also known as Dinner Time...which can be used for lunch or evening meal!
> 
> Why thank you! I was picturing a certain time every day where everyone stopped what they were doing for tea and biscuits! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ha! Me too!


----------



## Calasen

HarliRexx said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, Tea Time is your evening meal in the UK. Also known as Dinner Time...which can be used for lunch or evening meal!
> 
> Why thank you! I was picturing a certain time every day where everyone stopped what they were doing for tea and biscuits! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Me too!Click to expand...

Thats actually where it originates from where people would stop for tea duriong the afternoon and would have tea and cakes :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Good Morning, Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well after such an eventful weekend.. I'm coming up on day 2-3 of EWCM! great sign..So far DH and I have bd for the last two days, so I hope to keep it going every day! Just stopping by, you ladies have a wonderful and short work week!


----------



## curly123

WOO! GL megarice!! Catch that eggy!!
I'm due to test/af on wed!!
Fxed!!!
:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

lol on the teatime girls!! I wish it still was when we all stop for biscuits, it would defo be very popular!!!!lol

Oh good luck megarice03!!!!! :sex::sex::sex:!!!!!

Curly123 your so patient waiting!!! How do you feel hun????xxx


----------



## prettykitty

congrats on your BFP chicky :) You have given me hope :) 

I havent been on the board for a while and I remember speaking to you when I registered because of the cute cat pic you have ;)

xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> @sls612 thanks that was helpful!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has heard of people miscarrying because they got pregnant to soon after having their Mirena removed. I was really disappointed to hear this. Did anyones doctor tell them to wait or did they say you can start ttc asap?

I got pregnant first month after milena removed and unfortunatly had a MC at 8 wks not sure if milena was the problem


----------



## curly123

Thanks Lucy!!

Feeling pretty weird .... could be for so many reasons though lol so we'll see!

How you feeling? 
:hugs:


----------



## Poppy7

Thanks for the list BrandysBabies :thumbup: I must admit that we are not being particularly regimental about TTC though OH and I would love another LO very soon. I am keeping a rough note of dates etc but am not sure of my cycle (never have been) and I just don't have the time these days either. My LO keeps me very busy! I will of course update when I do get a :bfp: though and secretly hope it happens soon.

Fingers crossed for everyone else who is TTC. Here is lots of :dust: for you all.xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya ladies!

Nothing new to report really. We have BDed the past 2 days and will continue every day for the next week or so. I think I am getting too excited about all of this, to the point where I think I will be gutted if I dont get my BFP this month. I think Kevin(DH) will be upset too. It was so funny, last night after our DS was asleep,we are in the middle of BD and our 4yr old spings open the bedroom door and says, "Whatcha doin?" Normally when this happens we just say we were playing, or wrestling, etc. and let him crawl into bed with us and all just go to sleep. Not last night! I had told DH what my ticker siad about this being one of my most fertile days, so he got up and went and put DS back in bed and stayed with him til he was good and asleep. Then came back in and was ready to DTD again! Lol! After we were done, I was like, "Well, that was unexpected!" Then he said, "Well, I didnt want to miss the opportunity to get that baby growing!" :cloud9:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Brandysbabies- that is so awesome how your DH is so supportive and how he wants it as badly as you do. Congrats! Here's to us getting our BFP'S together. We've bd the last two nights too and will hope to continue it through the end of the week! =)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh good luck to you too!! Wouldn't it be so great if we get our BFP's together! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## curly123

OMG i just got my :bfp:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wohoo:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Morning to all! Bd again last night! woohoo 3 for 3. I'm thinking we are half way there.. I could've sworn though, last night was THE night lol. We shall see. While I was showering today I noticed some brown EWCM. I looked it up and seems as it may be Ov bleeding which could be a sign of the egg bursting through the follicle or something. Which means...:sex: =D :happydance:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Curly!!! I can't believe it.. This IS the luckiest thread in the world! CONGRATS!! YAYAYAAYAY


----------



## HarliRexx

CONGRATS to curly!!!!!!!!


----------



## curly123

Thanks girls!!!! I can't believe it!!! The 1st month actually trying!!! mirena removed 16th Sep, allowed for one cycle to build up lining and whammmmmm!!!!!!!!

I AM AMAZED!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Calasen

www Congrats Curly :)


----------



## buterflyangel

:happydance: WOOHOO for Curly123!!!!!:happydance:

That's awesome, I am very happy for you :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well done again Curly I said it on the other thread but ill say it again lol xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh well done Curly, such wonderful news!!!! Xxx


----------



## curly123

Hehe thank you again mrs Pop and jasmine.....Can't stop smiling.....:happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

WooooHoooooooo!!!!! Congrats Curly!! Time to update the list AGAIN!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*

*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​


*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
*Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*

*Curly123  Nov 23rd after 1 month TTC #1*

:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 ​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#2 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*Kylarsmom*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Poppy7 *
TTC #2 since Oct 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

congrats curly on your bfp! =)

i wanted to let you ladies know that my OH decided he no longer wants us to have another baby. So i will no longer be ttc not that ive had much luck with it but anyway I cant even begin do describe the pain im feeling i litteraly feel like i was holding my baby and he took it away from me never to be seen again. I hope you ladies dont mind me still checking the thread because i have become very fond of you ladies and would love to know how u are all doing. =) gl and lots n lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! I am so sorry to hear that! Did he give you a reason? Sorry, that might have been too prying. Maybe he just has cold feet and will come around. Please stay as long as you like. We like having you around! :hugs:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

he said weve been fighting too much and he doesnt think our relationship is stable enough for another baby but the only reason we fight is because he wont BD so idk what he expects


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh hun, I am sure this will pass. Maybe he just needs a little break and time for you to reconnect and then it will be time to TTC again. :hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

Curly123 thats wonderful news sweetie!! Congratulations!! So so pleased for you!!!xx hehe!!!!xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I think I am having ovulation pains! Woop! We BDed on the 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, and 22nd. We will be bding for the rest of the week and probably next week too, just in case! Lol! I AM going to get pregnant this cycle!! Lol!

Lol, last night I have an allergy attack and had to take benadryl, which completely knocks me out. Before passing out I said to hubby, "I dont care if I'm in a coma! When you here me stop coughing, have sex with me!" Lol! He did! Hahahaha!


----------



## lucyoz34

ttcbabynmber2 im really sorry huni , you must be devastated.x But I think what brandysbabies said is likely to be right. Men deal with all this ina very different way.He maybe needs time just to see that your both on the same page? 
Fx'd for you hun.x Please stay on the thread, things may change for you soon.xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

Brandysbabies your hilarious!!!!:haha::haha: Thats serious determination!!!xxxx
Hope your ok tho???xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I'm fine. I have REALLy bad allergies. And they usually only act up at night, so most nights I have to take Benadryl. Fortunately, I just read they are safe during pregnancy. I dont know what I would do if I couldnt take them. I get to the point where I cant breath! Lots of things set me off. Anything will set me off! It's like for no reason out of nowhere I will start coughing and choking and eyes watering. It probably doesnt help that we have a cat and that hubby is taking me to buy a puppy tonight! LoL! But I cant live without animals. I figure it is a small price to pay! LoL! Our cat thinks I dont like him because I never touch him! Lol!


----------



## pip7890

Hello

I'm a lurker (and quite new to the forum), but I just had to post to say thank you to BrandysBabies for making me laugh.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi

As I mentioned above, I'm new here, although I have been lurking a little while.

During my marriage my first pregnancy (in 1995) ended in a miscarriage; and my second pregnancy (in 1996) ended with a gorgeous boy who will be 14 next month! After my son was born I was fitted with a coil and around 2003 I changed it for a Mirena. I can see from some of the experiences shared in this thread that it hasn&#8217;t worked out very well for some people, but I absolutely loved it and have never had any problems.

My partner (not the father of my DS) and I have decided to try for our first child together. I'll be 40 next month and he is 45.

My LMP on the Mirena was 14 October to 17 October. Prior to this I believe I experienced ovulation pains but there were no regular patterns to the 'bleeds' (although they were more very light spotting). 

I had the Mirena removed on 18 October, and had very light spotting on 21 and 22 October. We decided that until I got my first period we would NTNP. On Day 16 of my cycle I had EWM (apologies if I'm using the wrong abbreviations!) and tummy pains that I associate with ovulation. My partner and I were intimate on 22 October and 31 October.

On 3 November (Day 21) I had one episode of very faint spotting. From the following day (4 November) all the way through to 11 November I had tender breasts, all day nausea and very light on/off cramping. The cramping has gone but I still have very tender boobs and on/off nausea.

On Day 39 I had half an hour of light cramps and one little spot of blood when I wiped. Other than that absolutely nothing.

I've done 4 tests - all negative &#8211; and it's now Day 41 and still nothing. It doesn't look like I am pregnant although a couple of weeks ago I would have staked my house on it. How long do you think I should leave it before testing again? Should I even bother wasting my money this cycle?!!! My last test with Clearblue Digital was BFN on 13 November (Day 31).

Does this ring any bells with you? Is it too early after Mirena removal for AF? Are these normal post-Mirena symptoms?

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## curly123

Thank you for your congrats girlies means a lot! :flower::flower::flower:

Pip - last month was the 1st month without the coil for me, we weren't trying cause I was advised to let my womb lining grow thick again for a cycle but I used ovulation predictor kits just so I could get to grips with my cycle and know when I ovulate....ALthough I used them quite a bit in that cycle I never actually got a positive to show that i was gonna OV....not sure what happened but thought I'd mention it...

Withdrawal from mirena can feel like period/preg symptoms a lot!! Maybe this is what has happened? You may not have conceived but feel like you have?

Alternatively you could very well be preg - some ladies don't see a positive preg test for ages and ages....8 weeks sometimes...

If you're worried and need some more support I would go to your doc for some advice and info/suggestions....

I'm not sure if this will help you but I hope it has if only a little bit!!

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Pip, your symptoms are all too familiar! I too had some light spotting days after removal and I know of countless of us who have had the tenderness and nausea afterward. I counted my spotting as AF and my cycle was about 45 days. And OMG when I got my REAL AF it came with a vengeance! And here I am my second cycle after removal during OV. DH and I have BD for the last 4nights and hope to continue it for another 2 in a row! Just think of this hiatus as a way for your body to get ready. I honestly would wait to test again (as far as my experience goes). Even this cycle I plan on waiting until a week after AF is due to test, as to not get dissappointed. I say this now but watch, I'll be testing 5 days before I'm due lol. It's hard to contain oneself when you start feeling the slight bit of any symptom. 

GL! :dust:


----------



## Poppy7

Hi Pip. I echo exactly what the others have said. I too had light spotting a few days after having the coil removed and had a nauseous feeling for about 2 1/2 weeks! i also did numerous pregnancy tests and all came back negative. This month (2nd month after removal) I am having the period from hell which is clearly my proper period returning and my body recovering from having the coil removed.

Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon.x


----------



## Calasen

I had a proper period straight after mirena removal but have only had spotting since - its all depending on how your body reacts to the coil and the increased hormones honey.


----------



## Kylarsmom

just wanted to update, i got my BFP today!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Kylarsmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! OMG!!!!!! I havent even been over to read the Thanksgiving thread yet!!! OMG!!!!! I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! I knew it!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have some weird shit going on! Lol! Okay, so yeterday I thought I was getting "o" pains. Dont really know what the are suppose to feel like, but from reading they are sharp little twinges where my ovaries are. All day yesterday, everyonce in a while on my right side. Anyway, my ticker says I "O" today. We BD at around 5am this morning an will agian tonight. My problem is that I was and am experiencing extreme pressure down there, like where my ovaries should be. To the point where I was VERY uncomfortable during sex this morning, but went ahead and dtd because I knew I was ovulating. Still lots of pressure! Plus my face is like dripping oil today!?! I have like 5 new breakouts today?!?! What does all this mean?!?!?


----------



## curly123

Hi hun, it's prob your hormones after having coil removed - mine went bit nuts!

Kylars mum congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## prettykitty

congrats everyone on getting ur bfp's!!!! :kiss:

Its been a little while since I checked on the thread.

Im still waiting to ov and have regular periods (removal in Aug, no bleed for 68days then a 5 week bleed!!!) 

Now its been 3 weeks of no ovulation and no af again, but am getting weird crampy pains and a lot of bloating, which feel different to af pains :shrug: so Im not sure whats happening now! Also my skins gone really fab in the last few weeks, which is a bonus out of all this (I think?)

At least if AF arrives I can buy my long awaited CBFM :blush:

Can I be added the list of ppl ttc on xmirena's please? xx

xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have a question about OPK's as I am a little bummed. What is the window of time that they are positive? I took one just a few minutes ago and there is barely a line there are all! I also to an HPT and it was BFN. Do you think I already "o"ed? I am so worried that I have missed it or will miss it. Ugh! Do you think we are safe? We bded on the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd and this morning. We will be bding again tonight and the rest of the week. I just want this so bad..............


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! Oh! I almost forgot! Okay, bare with me! I am going to be a picture whore for a moment! Lol! 

Look what hubby bought me last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060248.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060245.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060244.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060242.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060237.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060236.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060253.jpg

His name is Pudge. He is the fattest little puppy I have ever seen! He eats everything in sight! Lol! He is a Westie/Maltese mix and I love him to pieces!!


----------



## HarliRexx

He is a cutie pie! is that one of the breeds that is better for people with allergies? 

You may even want to slow it down on the BD. I've read that doing it too often can slow the :spermy: down. Many doctors say the every other day approach is best. I didn't even BD on my day of O... just the day before and the day after and that's it.


----------



## HarliRexx

My doc even recommended we abstain for a few days before leading up to O if you know when it's gonna be.


----------



## buterflyangel

Brandies, cute puppy!! I love animals, and have a dog and cat myself. I'm new to the OPK thing so I'm not much help unfortunately, but I've heard the window for it to show positive can be a small amt. of time so dont worry what the OPK said. 

Hello to Pip, welcome :flower:


Congrats, Kylarsmom on your :bfp: :happydance:

Hope everybody has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!:hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

HarliRexx said:


> He is a cutie pie! is that one of the breeds that is better for people with allergies?
> 
> You may even want to slow it down on the BD. I've read that doing it too often can slow the :spermy: down. Many doctors say the every other day approach is best. I didn't even BD on my day of O... just the day before and the day after and that's it.

Yes, both Westies and Maltese are hypoallergenic. Lol, did I spell that right! 

Oh, I hope we havent BDed too much! I was just so scared of missing our chance this month that we maybe got a little carried away! Lol!


----------



## curly123

Hi - i bd'd almost every day so don't worry!
xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

I read in the new version of what to expect that doing it everyday increases your odds, contrary to prior belief. ??? I did skip bd yesterday bc we were so tired so hopefully the is some build up for today! On one of my tickers it has today as my ov day so we'll see. The weird thing was I was spotting for a few days very mucusy red. Hopefully that's a good sign. HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## Calasen

I'm having no luck with OPK's still not got a positive so just enjoying ourselves riught now and BD'ing as much as we want and can :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

I read somewhere that the ewcm happens right BEFORE O, right? I don't have any today so I'm guessing maybe today is the day? Sooo, the turkey isn't the only thing getting stuffed today! Hopefully we'll plant a seed. :D


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh, another BFP! Well done Kylarsmom!!!!! Come over to the Mirena Graduates thread!!!

As far as EWCM, I had it for 12 days but only Ov'd on the last day so I wouldnt totally rely on it. The only think I could rely on as an Ov sign was OPKs and my CBFM. I ovulated 'late' 9day 18, day 19 and day 17 each cycle) so I wouldnt guarentee you Ov on day 14 ladies. Just keep peeing on those OPKs...and dont use FMU either as they will give false results. I tested twice a day, around lunch and around tea...better chance of catching that positive.

As far as 'too much BD'...Ive seen a documentary recently with an eminent fertility expert who mentioned semen quality and quantity was improved with 24-48 hours between ejaculate.

I BD'd the morning of the day before Ov and the evening of the day of Ov. We also BD'd the evenings of the 2 days after but I think it was either the day before or the day of which caught that eggy.


----------



## prettykitty

Update - Im finally Ovulating!!!!!

I cried!!!! 

My womany bits are having a disco! I hope its our month, and lots of babydust to you all, finally after having my mirena removed things are returning to normal a bit :) 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Yay for ovulation! 

I'm gearing up too so here's hopin'! 

x


----------



## MEGARICE03

So, I'm still spotting. Really weird. Still red and mucusy. I don't know what that means, but here's wishing for good things!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the kind words and support ladies. I feel tonnes better knowing that others are experiencing similar things to me.

It's now 45 days since my LMP and 41 days since the Mirena was removed. I just wish I could get AF out of the way and then we can get on with it!

My biggest concern is that maybe I've left it too late. My mum had a hysterectomy in her 30s so I've no idea when she would have gone through the menopause.

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Im gone for a couple of days and there's another bfp!!!! Congratulatons Kylarsmom, awesome news!!:thumbup::happydance:

Hope you girls over there had a lovely thanksgiving!!xx

Welcome to all the new members, your now a part of what seems to be one hell of a lucky thread!!!!!

I hope your all doing well, lots of PMA to everyone!!xx

Brandysbabies that is such a gorgeous lil pup!! Hows he/she settling in?? Im hoping on us getting one when I start my maternity! Give my son something to focus on when the boobs and nappies are flying around!!lolxx


----------



## lucyoz34

testing the new ticker


----------



## lucyoz34

YEY!!!lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I know this is waaaay too early, but I am keeping up the PMA and trying to pass the time during this AWFUL tww! Lol! So, I started playing around thinking of ways to tell hubby if (no, WHEN) I get my BFP this cycle. Tell me what you think? After the little movie, click on the note in the window! It takes a couple minutes to load, but well worth it! The one I will be showing hubby wont have ads and will fill the entire computer screen! Whatcha think?

https://smilebox.com/playEmail/4d6a41304f44497a4f544e384e4455784d7a45354d6a513d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hope all you girlies had a great Thanksgiving weekend! I personally, am not looking forward to going back to work! ugh. Brandysbabies, I think it's a cute idea! That's definitely appropriate to think about in this 2ww.


----------



## buterflyangel

Great idea, BrandysBabies!! I thought it was very cute!!


----------



## lucyoz34

That 2ww is a nightmare!!! Lovely thing to be thinking about though! Its a cute way to tell him yea!
I waited till my OH was nice an relaxed, an then I made him close his eyes, and I drew a tiny dot in the palm of his hand. When he opened his eyes I told him that was how big our little baby was! He just kept looking at me and then the dot in total amazement, then started crying major happy tears!! It worked a treat! He wouldn't wash the dot off, like I'd actually put the baby in his hand!! Soo sweeet!!xx


----------



## future_numan

Brandybabies...that is a great idea...:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPOP

That's cute brandysbabies and lucyoz!

I just phoned DH the second I saw the line and blurted it out to him...after establishing he was alone in work mind you!


----------



## mimibaby

hey Ladies.. Just popped over from The first trimester...

I also had a mirena inserted in June 2008 And removed In 2009 due to heavy constant periods and replaced the mirena with a pill contraceptive. 

In september 2010 i fell pregnant and im now 10 weeks gone...

Good luck to you all!
Ive heard some horror stories about ttc after having a mirena and im sure although it happens it is very rare! Im sure you will all be joining me in the first trimester soon!

baby dust to you all!
x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks for all the nice comments girls! I hope I get to use it! Lol!

Evening Update:

Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?


----------



## lucyoz34

Symptoms are so confusing during that time Brandysbabies, drove me insane. Fingers crossed though, sounds like you've done everything you can, so if its meant to be this month then it will! Lots of PMA to you huni.xx When are you planning to test??xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I dont have any in the house right now, so I think I am going to TRY to hold off until this weekend. Lol, or maybe Thursday or Friday! Haahaha!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Guess what! Guess what!

I just came back from the bathroom and when I wiped there was brownish pink blood! So then I wiped again and nothing! I have been cramping like crazy and I am 7dpo!!! This is a really good sign, isnt it?!?


----------



## MEGARICE03

B- Let us hope! FX'D I had a mucusy red discharge right before O (I'm guessing) the mucusy part went away but I was still having a brownish discharge consecutively for about a week. I hope these are all good signs. I think I will wait to test another week! We will see..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah! I am so excited for us!!! COme on testing day!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh that could definitely be a good sign hun. Don't want to give you false hope tho sweetie so Ill keep my fingers quietly an tightly crossed for you ok!x Have to figure out a way to keep yourself busy over the next few days so it goes quickly!xx


----------



## Poppy7

Hi again ladies,

So excited to see that more people have got their BFP's!! Brandysbabies, what a lovely way to tell your OH when you get your BFP and Lucy, the way you told yours too is so lovely (I may have to do that one myself!!).

Well, I don't know what is going on with my body right now :nope: I *think* my period started on 15th Nov. It was very heavy and my stomach was so painful. It lasted for 7/8 days. Then, I started bleeding again on 27th Nov. I had not been feeling very well, went to the toilet and when I wiped-prepare for TMI-I had very, very red blood with a few clots as well. This only lasted for a day. Then today I have had the same again with more clots but I have been feeling fine. I am disappointed but also confused as if I go the date of my period I should be ovulating or should just have ovulated. I remember having similar problems when I came off the pill. I hope this doesn't delay things for us :( we have been dtd but I have no idea when I should test and I assume I should wait to see if my proper period returns again on the 15th Dec???


----------



## Calasen

I've kindda given up right now - still getting negatives on OPK's and still no periods if next week I don't come on then its 4 months without :( My bodies an absolute wreck and trying hard to not think about - hence being very quiet. Having a lot of cramping today though and something just feels 'wrong' down there if that makes sense? We have been BD'ing every other day as much as we can but I just don't think this is gonna be easy for us :(

Congratulations to everyone whose got their :bfp: this month and heres hoping a happy and healthy 9 months to you, those in the 2WW FX for you and lets hope your christmas present is those 2 little lines your longing for.

It's my birthday on saturday and hoping to go out and try not to think about anything bad so gonna take a bit of time off from it all.


----------



## MilWife79

Hey everyone! I posted in the intro section, but I'm definitely going to be posting in this thread! I just got done reading through the entire thing, skipping pages here and there, but I wanted to get familiarized with everyone here. :) 

Here's my background with the Mirena:

After my second child, I had my first one placed. I had it for almost the entire five years, and then started TTC #3. I got a BFP the very first cycle, but it was a chemical pregnancy. I was very upset, but got my BFP two cycles later. He's now 21 months old. :)

We thought we were done after #3, but here we are, not quite two years later and we're trying for #4!! I haven't seen many women here trying for more than their 1st or 2nd, so add me to the club of crazies. Haha!! ;)

I had my Mirena out on November 15th, and I believe I had AF then, since I started spotting on the 14th, and it lasted for a few days. I started taking OPK's (internet cheapies - worked wonders with the last TTC!) right away, and had a positive on both day 13 and 14. CD 14 was much darker, so that's what FF marked ovulation day as. I'm not temping this time, for now. I did last time and I found myself a little obsessed. 

So here I am, 3dpo, and trying to be patient!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Me, today I feel great! I am no longer cramping and no more blood. Hopefully I implanted over the last couple of days and that was what all the cramping and spotting was about! I slept all day! Lol! I am going to try to hold out until at least Friday before I test.


----------



## MilWife79

I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Milwife, Welcome to the Thread! Fx'd on this, your first cycle. 

Poppy- I think I've been experiencing something similar. I had some blood red 'clots' or spotting for just about a week during O. I believe it could result from the egg bursting through? i dk. I hope they are all good signs.


----------



## buterflyangel

welcome, Milwife79 :flower: I don't think your crazy LOL. My best friend has 4 wonderful kids. :winkwink: I, however, only have one and we are TTC # 2.

Brandies, I am so excited for you to test! Yikes, you would think it was me LOL. But I will have to be patient and wait to see what your results are. How are you spending your time during this 2ww? I am O anyday now. I am concerned about my weight though....hope baby and I will be healthy if I do become pregnant!!


----------



## buterflyangel

Megarice, when r u testing??


----------



## MilWife79

Thanks girls! I just can't believe we're back in the TTC game again!


----------



## BrandysBabies

buterflyangel said:


> welcome, Milwife79 :flower: I don't think your crazy LOL. My best friend has 4 wonderful kids. :winkwink: I, however, only have one and we are TTC # 2.
> 
> Brandies, I am so excited for you to test! Yikes, you would think it was me LOL. But I will have to be patient and wait to see what your results are. How are you spending your time during this 2ww? I am O anyday now. I am concerned about my weight though....hope baby and I will be healthy if I do become pregnant!!

Thanks so much! Lol, I have been spending most of my time either sleeping, eating, or on BnB! Haha! Hubby is off this week so it has been nice being able to just lay around and doze off whenever I want to. I woke up at 5pm today! Lol! I asked him why he let me sleep all day and he said I must be needing it and that I need to build up my strength! Lol! 

I am excited, maybe a little too excited, but I just feel like this is it!

FXed for you too!!! Come on O! :hugs:


----------



## MilWife79

BrandysBabies said:


> buterflyangel said:
> 
> 
> welcome, Milwife79 :flower: I don't think your crazy LOL. My best friend has 4 wonderful kids. :winkwink: I, however, only have one and we are TTC # 2.
> 
> Brandies, I am so excited for you to test! Yikes, you would think it was me LOL. But I will have to be patient and wait to see what your results are. How are you spending your time during this 2ww? I am O anyday now. I am concerned about my weight though....hope baby and I will be healthy if I do become pregnant!!
> 
> Thanks so much! Lol, I have been spending most of my time either sleeping, eating, or on BnB! Haha! Hubby is off this week so it has been nice being able to just lay around and doze off whenever I want to. I woke up at 5pm today! Lol! I asked him why he let me sleep all day and he said I must be needing it and that I need to build up my strength! Lol!
> 
> I am excited, maybe a little too excited, but I just feel like this is it!
> 
> FXed for you too!!! Come on O! :hugs:Click to expand...

I definitely felt exhausted, to the point of practically falling asleep sitting up!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@ brandysbaby great idea for telling your hubby and your new pup is super cute!
:dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw thanks! You want him?!? Hahahaha! I forgot how hard puppies are! I think the baby will actually be easier! Lol! I love him to pieces though! Now if only I could get him potty trained!


----------



## MEGARICE03

buterflyangel said:


> Megarice, when r u testing??

I believe I am going to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. It's hard not to pay attention to every detail or symptom you feel. Like now, I feel like my boobs are a little tender.


----------



## buterflyangel

> Brandysbabies:
> Thanks so much! Lol, I have been spending most of my time either sleeping, eating, or on BnB! Haha! Hubby is off this week so it has been nice being able to just lay around and doze off whenever I want to. I woke up at 5pm today! Lol! I asked him why he let me sleep all day and he said I must be needing it and that I need to build up my strength! Lol!
> 
> I am excited, maybe a little too excited, but I just feel like this is it!
> 
> FXed for you too!!! Come on O! :hugs:


Thanks Hun. That's great that your DH is off this week :thumbup:


----------



## buterflyangel

MEGARICE03 said:


> [QUOTEI believe I am going to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. It's hard not to pay attention to every detail or symptom you feel. Like now, I feel like my boobs are a little tender.



I can just imagine that it's hard not to pay attention to every detail. This is my first cycle TTC so I have not entered my first 2ww yet, but I will be getting into my 2ww very soon. Not sure how many symptoms I may have but I know that I will think every little one of them will mean a possible pregnancy :dohh: but we just can't help but get excited :happydance:

lots of :dust::dust: to you and all the ladies


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girlies, OMG its so cold here today!!Brrrr!!!

Brandysbabies I bet you don't even last till Friday!!lol Sooooo looking forward to your post if its a BFP!!!!!hehe

Welcome Milwife79! I'm working my way up to 4 lil babs, one down, one brewing and two to go!:happydance: I hope this ttc is nice and simple for you, theres not much wrong with your fertility is there!!!!!:haha::haha:!!

for everyone else due to O or test my fingers an toes are crossed!:hugs:


----------



## MilWife79

Thanks, Lucy!! Hopefully I don't have to experience another chem pregnancy. It's heartbreaking to see that positive and then have that witch visit!! So you're wanting four, too? I never thought I'd have a big family, but here we are! I'm excited! My older two are from a previous marriage, but my husband thinks of them as his own. :)


----------



## MilWife79

Oh and just sayin', I feel crummy today. I'm only 4dpo, and I woke up starving. Ate, felt sick. 20 min later, I was hungry again, and it's been back and forth ever since.


----------



## lucyoz34

It must be heartbreaking hun, can't imagine.x My first is from a previous marriage, its taken me 5 years to convince my OH now that he'd make a fab daddy of his own, now he's so excited he's planing the next one! 
Iv only had one 2ww that Iv been aware of. I had the mirena in for 6 years, without a period, and before that I never paid any attention to my cycle at all! So temping and symptom watching post O was so stressful!! Every little twinge sent my hopes soaring!! Are you hoping for another girl this time????x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I made a huge mistake today..................I tested. BFN. I told DH before hand that it most likely would be BFN this early, but the look on his face when I told him the results just about killed me. I dont think I will test again until at least Sunday. :sad:


----------



## MilWife79

lucyoz34 said:


> It must be heartbreaking hun, can't imagine.x My first is from a previous marriage, its taken me 5 years to convince my OH now that he'd make a fab daddy of his own, now he's so excited he's planing the next one!
> Iv only had one 2ww that Iv been aware of. I had the mirena in for 6 years, without a period, and before that I never paid any attention to my cycle at all! So temping and symptom watching post O was so stressful!! Every little twinge sent my hopes soaring!! Are you hoping for another girl this time????x

Aw that's so sweet! My DH now, said that he was happy with my two, and he didn't have to have any of his "own". He's happy now, to have experienced me being pregnant! So now onto another one, when he was totally convinced we were DONE. LOL! He's looking forward to it!

I think I am hoping for another little girl. His family has mostly boys though - almost all boys, so it's a shot in the dark! (No pun intended...har har har)


----------



## MilWife79

BrandysBabies said:


> Well, I made a huge mistake today..................I tested. BFN. I told DH before hand that it most likely would be BFN this early, but the look on his face when I told him the results just about killed me. I dont think I will test again until at least Sunday. :sad:


Try to hold out as long as you can! It's so hard to think you really are, and get a BFN. :hugs:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Brandysbabies- That is soooo the worst feeling! I'm sorry, hun. Fx'd for next testing day!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MEGARICE03 said:


> Brandysbabies- That is soooo the worst feeling! I'm sorry, hun. Fx'd for next testing day!

How are you doing with the wait hun?


----------



## pip7890

It's still early Brandysbabies. Fingers crossed that you get the result you want at the weekend.

(((Hugs)))

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Brandysbabies- I'm doing fairly well but I've been super distracted w work. It really makes the time go by. Prior to getting AF this cycle, I had tested a bunch and it really disappointed me so I have decided I rather wait until AF is due. I'll either have AF or I'll be late and if it is a BFP it should be clear enough by then. I'm counting down though! I will test wednesday morning. =) I think it's cute my hubby asks if I'm prego yet. Lol I told him we have to wait more than one day after bd! I keep feeling as if my breasts are tender, but it could be just me and my 'wishful' thinking. Fx'd!


----------



## clairmichael

hey there ladies...........
been a while since i last posted 2 my mirena ladies ive been havin internet connection prob :( well not a lot has happened since i messaged about my 1st + opk on the 14th it stayed pos till 17th on the 18th was slightly lighter so was a neg well af got me monday 29th :( :( was as heavy as hell so i take it that was my 1st proper cycle since havin coil removed in aug/sept so im very well prepared this month takin soy 3-7 epo, vit b complex and drinkin gree tea mmmmmmm lol how has every1 been any news yet


----------



## BrandysBabies

Need to vent!

This TWW shit is seriously driving me crazy!! About 30min ago I started feeling very sick to my stomach, so I made some broth soup. Made me feel a little bit better. Of course this gave me the urge to test. BFN. I am so upset. I know it is still early, but I need to see those two lines!! I feel pregnant! Hell, we BDed the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, and 26th!!!!! How could we have not caught the egg!!! Top that with cramping the 4th through 6th dpo, the spotting on 5dpo, the backache, the fact that I have slept the past week and a half away, and now the nausea!!! I want those damn lines!!! UGH!!!! I dont know how I will make it through another month of this if AF shows and this is only my first month trying!! 

Sorry! Rant over!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Help! I'm really tempted to test! AAAAHHH.. Darn 6 days early tests.. Puts thoughts in my head. *breathing* I will be strong!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm sorry, hun! We will make it through this.. It'll all be worth it when we do see those two lines!


----------



## BrandysBabies

My advice..........DONT TEST!!!! It's a real bummer!


----------



## breavis

Hi, I would like to join this thread. I'm a 24 year old mom of 2 boys. Dustin is 5 and Dalton is 2. I had my mirena from 1-2008 thru 10-2010. This is my 1st month trying to conceive. I am 8DPO almost 9DPO since it's just about midnight lol. I have already had some breakdowns and have tested and of course they were all BFN's so I'm hoping we will get our BFP before Christmas. I'm not sure how long other women to conceive after the mirena but I'm glad that I found a place with others who have been in my shoes.

Blythe

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey Blythe!

Glad to see you here! This is a great group of ladies!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Welcome, Blythe! Glad for you to join us. This is definitely the best thread! 
SOO.. I did NOT test. I will try to hold out until next week at least. It's sooo tough to wait though.


----------



## buterflyangel

Welcome to the thread, Blythe :flower: Everybody had different experiences with the Mirena. I had zero side effects the whole 5 years that I had it. The only thing was I didn't have AF at all. Some people had issues, but a lot of women didn't have any. Some get Pregnant right away and some take awhile...well most do anyway. Welcome and I hope you find this a supportive thread!! :hugs:

Brandys and Megarice, I am about to enter my first 2WW ever, beginning tomorrow, and I know that it's gonna turn me crazy! I am already feeling so uncontrolably bithcy today and I told DH that maybe I O'd a few days ago and got pregnant lol. I said other than that I don't know what my damn problem is lol...I just feel really bitchy!! ](*,) I am sorry for your BFN Brandys, just try to wait another day or two if you can. I tested early before and the BFN really kills your day!! Hugs to you both!! :hugs:


----------



## MilWife79

Welcome Blythe! Good luck to you!




I had major acid reflux last night, and still have some heartburn this morning. I passed OUT last night and I don't think I moved! Lol! Only 5dpo.....why does it feel like time is crawling? Ugh.


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@brandy i will definitely take him/her lol i know puppies are sooo hard to take care of i have a 7 month old lab lol and he drives me nuts!
im sorry about your bfns what kind of test are u using i think first response is the best. but like i told megarice i think u guys have a BIG chance at a BFP so dont worry u guys couldnt have done anything more


----------



## BrandysBabies

I promise I have been trying not to symptom spot, but..............

I have HUGE boobs, not because of this, but normally! Lol! The reason I am sharing this is because they are so big they are, how shall I put this........"desensitized" Lol! They brush up against things, knock things over, well you get the picture. That being said, sore are the one AF symptom that I have never gotten. They just dont get sore. UNTIL NOW!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! My nipples hurt soooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled program! Lol!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi ladies I'm a little hesitant to write this because i might be getting way ahead of myself but I just talked to my OH and i asked him if we could please keep ttc and i rpomised i would let nature take its course and not really plan anything and he said YES. I'm scared he will change his mind or that i wil go crazy from not planning. I know my OH felt pressured last time and i know he thinks it will happen in no time like our DS but we used to bd everyday back then so our chances were good. IDK its bittersweet


----------



## buterflyangel

ttcbabynmber2 :flower: my dh hasn't exactly told me to stop trying so hard, but he did tell me that he would rather nature take it's course. He thinks that I am being too technical about it. :dohh: I am only in my first month ttc but since I have polycystic ovaries, I thought that it would be better if I tried at least a little harder lol. I do hold my legs/hips in the air 10-15 mins. after bd, etc. But I don't tell him everything about other stuff with ttc anymore. For example, I don't tell him everytime I test, etc.... But I'm also sure that after awhile, if it doesn't work, he might start getting technical LOL. If you have a happy relationship mostly then I wouldn't worry too much about minds changing, just my guess. FX to you hun!! :dust:


Brandys, :flower: mine are way to huge too :blush: and have almost no feeling left in them, never get sore. :blush: I am actually speechless since I've never found anybody else with so much in common with me! If your are getting sensitive I would be excited too!! FX tomorrow if that's when your testing. :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! I havent decided if I am going to test or not. I keep going back and forth. I just dont want to see another BFN if it is too early.


----------



## MEGARICE03

ttcnumber2- YAY! That is progress though. Either that or he learned his lesson! I tested this morning.. BIG BFN... UGH.. I do feel like maybe my cycle is longer than what I remember. Like maybe it's 30 days or so.. I dk.. Either way, I will wait to test maybe next Friday or Saturday and will hope that now is just too early.


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MEGARICE03 said:


> ttcnumber2- YAY! That is progress though. Either that or he learned his lesson! I tested this morning.. BIG BFN... UGH.. I do feel like maybe my cycle is longer than what I remember. Like maybe it's 30 days or so.. I dk.. Either way, I will wait to test maybe next Friday or Saturday and will hope that now is just too early.

 i think my cycle is longer now too it used to be 27-28 days and now i think its 30days. sorry about your bfn but maybe waiting till the end of next week will be best


----------



## buterflyangel

Megarice, still too early for you to test isn't it? Don't let the bfn get you down hun, try again when it's time :hugs:


----------



## breavis

So what day after ovulation is it good to test? I'm 11DPO and tested this morning and got a BFN. I don't know if it's too early or if I just didn't get pregnant this month. I am going tomorrow for blood work.


----------



## pip7890

Okay ladies, I'm 3 weeks late and heading off on hols shortly. I decided to do a spur of the moment test to make sure I wasn't pregnant before I set up my doctor's appointment for holiday vaccinations. Guess what?


B F P ! ! ! ! ! !


Yes, that's right. I'm absolutely gobsmacked. I think I'm about 7 and a half weeks!

Remember I tested just before and just after my period was due and BFN. Don't let it get you down Brandysbabies and everyone. You might be testing just a little early.

Babydust to you all.

Pip x


----------



## MilWife79

Congrats pip!! That means you conceived shortly after your mirena was removed! So exciting for you!


----------



## MilWife79

I'm 8dpo today. Still feeling slightly crampy, but it feels "different". I'm exhausted, and pretty irritable today. Also have tingly/sensitive nipples, and strange feeling boobs. Lol. No other way to put it, really. 


Is the TWW over yet? *sigh*


----------



## breavis

Congrats on your :bfp: pip.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats PIP! It's highly motivational after those dreaded BFN's. Thank you!


----------



## buterflyangel

:happydance: Congrats Pip!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw! Congrats Pip!! I have to wait til tonight to update the list, but I will be sure to add your BFP!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I was really distraught after the BFN yesterday. I know I still have a chance this cycle but I thought that maybe I didn't. Last night I went out with friends and had a few drinks. I hope that doesn't have an adverse effect on my fetus if one is present. Other than that I've decided to not try so hard and focus on exercising every day. I posted a challenge on my fb. 30-60 min of activity every day for 1 month. It doesn't matter what you do, walking, running, wii fit, walking around the mall, playing with your kids, cleaning. I just want to be accountable to myself and others.. Moderate exercise during pregnancy is pretty good for you too, right?


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

MEGARICE03 said:


> I was really distraught after the BFN yesterday. I know I still have a chance this cycle but I thought that maybe I didn't. Last night I went out with friends and had a few drinks. I hope that doesn't have an adverse effect on my fetus if one is present. Other than that I've decided to not try so hard and focus on exercising every day. I posted a challenge on my fb. 30-60 min of activity every day for 1 month. It doesn't matter what you do, walking, running, wii fit, walking around the mall, playing with your kids, cleaning. I just want to be accountable to myself and others.. Moderate exercise during pregnancy is pretty good for you too, right?

Hun Im so sorry about the BFP i feel like a bad influence now but dont worry you definitely still have a chance!!!!! I will definitely join your challenge!!! I want to lose 20 pounds and my gym partner flaked on my so i have no one to keep me motivated!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Ada, it's not your fault! I would've done it regardless. Welcome to the challenge... =) I'll provide daily updates with my activity..


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello ladies, how is everyone today?? I hope the few of you are still coping with the dreaded 2ww. Lots of hugs.xxx

Congrats on the BFP pip!! Lovely news!!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just popping in real quick. Still no AF but tested BFN on a digi today. BUT on a funnier note, I threw up in Dollar Tree today! I am going to take a little nap now.


----------



## MilWife79

I swear Brandy, if you aren't pregnant, I'm going to be SHOCKED! LOL!


----------



## pip7890

MilWife79 said:


> I swear Brandy, if you aren't pregnant, I'm going to be SHOCKED! LOL!

I'm with MilWife on this one. Sounds a lot like my experience Brandy. Don't lose heart if you're BFN at the moment. A BFP is a definitely possibility.

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Well, I was suppose to test tomorrow but after my big BFN Saturday Morning, I dk if to wait for this coming Saturday. Thoughts?? I'm not really feeling any symptoms but I've been working out so I'm OOBER tired and sore from the work outs. I'm also NOT feeling signs of AF.. I'm also trying to distract myself!


----------



## buterflyangel

Megarice, Saturday was still very early wasn't it? How many dpo are you today?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey..................apparently I am one of those lucky insane crazy hormonal symptom spotting throwing up in public first month off Mirena I,d bet money that I'm pregnant boobs grow twice their size kind of girls, because while I was asleep, AF showed up full force. I'm out. I'm gutted. I was so sure. I cant wait for this cycle!!!! Hahaha! Let's do it again!! How the hell did I not get pregnant withas much as we had sex!?!? Hubby was disappointed yet strangely excited at the prospect of doing it all over this cycle! Lol


----------



## buterflyangel

aww sorry that your out Brandy!! :hugs: But look on the bright side, how much fun you will have trying again :flower: lol


----------



## MEGARICE03

buterflyangel said:


> Megarice, Saturday was still very early wasn't it? How many dpo are you today?

I believe I'm about 11 dpo ? I guess I will test tomorrow morning and if it's a BFN I will wait a week and see if AF comes. If not I'll test again. Sorry to hear Brandy! Round 3!  :sex: :sex:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Good luck hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Calasen

Awww I'm sorry brandy :( 

Congrats Pip! :)

I've been taking time out as still no ovulation and now 4 months late :( although I am feeling very "periody" iykwim. 

Hoping for a period soon to get body beck into TTC :( not that we haven't been practicing :) 

Maybe we will get lucky and have a xmas conception? 

Been feeling pretty ok about it all though compared to how i was although since it was my birthday sunday and now in last yr of 20's really hoping this is our year :)

Have been snowed in the house all week and been making use of that housebound time :) Although ventured out today and managed to fall down and give my self concussion and possibly slight whiplash :( 

Hope you all ok girlys!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, have you seen a doctor? Fx'd for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

OMG Brandy I'm so sorry about AF! I really can't believe it I was sure you would get a bfp! :( if u got AF then my chances r slim to none :(. I really think things happen for a reason and maybe god will have a new years bfp for you instead of a Xmas one! FX keep up the PMA!


----------



## MEGARICE03

bfn! *sigh*


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

:( I'm sorry


----------



## MilWife79

I must be out this time. A BFN this morning. :(


----------



## MilWife79

And that ticker is wrong - I have 3-4 days until AF.


----------



## Calasen

I have megarice all they say is "it takes time" -- but I have been on some kind of birth control since I was 14 in order to control hormones. Takes awhile to adjust to it. :(


----------



## breavis

Hello Ladies, It looks like AF came to visit this morning. I kinda knew she would with all the :bfn: I was getting. Oh well on to new cycle. I'm sorry Brandy! Since we are on the same cycle lol maybe we can do this one together....


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh girls Im so sorry about all the BFNs. I hope your all ok.xxx Just not meant to be this month i guess.x Lots of PMA for you all, and lots of luck for next month!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## buterflyangel

:hugs: hugs to all you that got bfn!! :hugs:

We all need lots of PMA!!

:dust::hug:


----------



## buterflyangel

I've been feeling crampy on and off the past few days. (feels just like PMS) And yesterday I was in tears all day, for no reason!)
I am due to test the end of next week or so....I was hoping that the cramping might be implantation, but it's lasted on and off for a few days now. Could be AF getting ready, but not sure cuz I'm not supposed to see her until late next week. But since my cycles may not be normal yet...who knows. I need more patience LOL!!


----------



## Poppy7

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's ladies :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Sorry about the BFNs. Fingers crossed for next time. 

((((Hugs)))

Pip x


----------



## MilWife79

Does anyone else feel bloated - like they gained 15 lbs o earth last couple days? I do. It's horrible, my jeans don't fit and I'm sooo depressed and weepy today all of a sudden. Looks like the witch is on her way. I need a good cry!!


----------



## Calasen

OMG I just got my first positive on OPK's!!!!!!!!!!

Fx'd please girlys!!!!

Although I am in serious pain from falling over on ice and getting whiplash yesturday I am soo making most of this!!!!


----------



## wigglywoo

Baby dust :D


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi ladies I have a question to ask. My ticker says I'll ovulate in about 3 days fertility friend says I ovulate tomorrow and I haven't seen any ewcm on my toilet paper so I checked and found white creamy cm. What does this mean shouldn't it be getting a little clearer or watery it was pretty thick. I have a 30 day cycle and last cycle I ovulated right on time so idk what's going on. What do u ladies think???


----------



## buterflyangel

FX, Calasen!!! woohoo!! Sorry that you fell though, that's not fun!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

So you know how women that live together tend to SYNC cycles? Why do I feel like that's our case? lol All these BFNs at the same time and Cycles lining up! jajjaja.. Anywho.. no new news for me.. just the big BFN this morning. I don't feel like AF is coming yet.

CONGRATS CALASEN!!! I've been waiting for something to happen for you. FX'D!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi ladies! Just dropping by to say hello!

Thank goodness calasen has some good news with a positive OPK!

FXed for everyone that got BFNs this cycle!!!!


----------



## MilWife79

I keep thinking AF is coming - run to the bathroom, and NADA. Just come already!


----------



## prettykitty

Im sorry to hear about the all the BFN's chickies

:hugs:

lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

It's definitely a trying time for the TTC after Mirena Thread, but let us not give up hope! We had a wave of BFP'S and now a wave of BFN's. It just wasn't our time yet. 

I am eagerly waiting for AF's arrival so that I may move on to my next cycle. I've also decided that if this is not my month, that I will NTNP for a while. My DH is very stressed out right now bc he doesn't have a job, and even though we both want our baby now, we are trying to be smart. I will definitely continue ttc though lol. I'm on a mission, but I'm going to relax and just let things happen when they happen.


----------



## lucyoz34

Sounds like a brilliant idea megarice, things seem to work better when your relaxed an happy. My little sister tried an tried for 6 months this year, she literally got depressed, planned every month, temp, okp, and it just didnt happen. Was so sad to see. Then in august she'd had enough, threw the lot out and just stopped trying, her OH took her away for a few days and I looked after her lil boy. She then found out by chance in October that she was 7weeks pregnant!! All because she relaxed and just let things happen!! So lots of PMA to you girlies, just relax an enjoy the trying!!! Big hugs!!xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Just popping by to see how you all are. I'm leaving some babydust for you. :baby:

Hugs.

Pip x


----------



## buterflyangel

Thanks for the babydust, pip :flower:

Megarice, My DH just got laid off the other day so I know how you feel. And I really want to loose weight before getting pregnant but we both want it so bad that it's hard to wait! I was also thinking about NTNP if my test is bfn next weekend. I will think about it and see what happens.....:flower:


----------



## Calasen

Well we are in the 2ww now - and apparently in makes me evil :) My moods are completely erratic :) maybe its the pent up frustration of waiting to be here and having to wait longer? hey ho ... at least i finally here properly right? :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, I'm pulling for ya! Hope this wait got you back to where you need to be. 
@ Lucy- Thanks, Girl! That was really encouraging. I just hate to wait!! 
@ Butterflyangel- I'm glad you can relate! I like to plan stuff too and this is totally not in my plans lol I was thinking I'd be at least 2-3 months by now

NO AF yet and a big BFN to go along with it. I take it I'm out. My cycles must be really long ???. I never really paid attention to them before and with the Mirena I really didn't get AF so I'm lost! 

:dust: :dust: Hope you ladies are doing great! Got some snow here today. Pretty crazy outside.


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck Megarice. You're not out until :witch: turns up, remember! 

Do you know when you ovulated? If so, you can pretty much figure out when AF should turn up as it'll be about 14 days later... I was totally lost when I had my Mirena out as I hadn't had a proper period in nearly 7 years so I know what the frustration is like! 

:dust:


----------



## MEGARICE03

lauraclili said:


> Good luck Megarice. You're not out until :witch: turns up, remember!
> 
> Do you know when you ovulated? If so, you can pretty much figure out when AF should turn up as it'll be about 14 days later... I was totally lost when I had my Mirena out as I hadn't had a proper period in nearly 7 years so I know what the frustration is like!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks, Laura! I'm pretty sure I Ovulated right before Thanksgiving. I had some EWCM for a few days and then I started to have some spotting and red mucusy stuff for about a week. So.. I dk what that means or if I'm out because of it. Fx'd. I feel kinda nauseous right now but I'm not going to let that overwhelm me! I still had a BFN this morning.


----------



## MilWife79

The witch got me today! Right on time, from when I had my IUD out last time - perfectly on time. BIG FAT WITCH! LOL!!!

That's ok, because I'll hopefully be conceiving on Christmas - my ovulation date is Christmas Day!! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Ladies! I don't see much activity is everyone ok? So in my world, I'm still waiting for AF... Hopefully I won't be in limbo for long. Gotta get this baby making moving! Even though I'm NTNP lol.. Have a great day!


----------



## cliqmo

Hello everyone, how is it all going??? 

So if you don't mind I would like to pick your (wise and experienced) brains please :flower:

DH and I are officially NTNP as we thought of WTT (arrival of little miracle would be more ideal after October 2011) but decided that as TTC can be a lengthy process, ws didn't have much cause to wait. 

The net result is that we are not using any OPKs and not trying particular tricks to increase our chances (feet in the air after :BD: etc) but obviously I can still roughly Ov chart according to the arrival of AF- and I'm going a bit :wacko: trying to work out when I'm most fertile! 

I wonder if you lovely people could look at my cycle dates below and recommend what 'average cycle length' I should put into the online fertility calculators?? I realise BDing a lot over this time will best secure our chances, but I would still be intrigued to know! 

As an aside my CM has been watery for 4 days but today has become more like lotion. Is this normal? I haven't really kept account of it before.

The all important dates!! 
Mirena coil removed on 13th August 2010
AF 28-30 August
(31 day cycle)
AF 27-30 September
(32 day cycle)
AF 29-31 October 
(29 day cycle)
AF 27-30 November

What would you say is my 'average cycle length' now?? Do you think it is too early to say we are in a regular cycle yet?? 

Advice/information/personal experience all very welcome :happydance:


----------



## Calasen

I'm good - using games to distract me from the 2ww :) but also having a few health issues with the pets so having to focus on getting them well more then anything - unfrtunately one needs to be put to sleep today as hes too ill to live a quality life and its not curablr :(


----------



## MilWife79

Calasen said:


> I'm good - using games to distract me from the 2ww :) but also having a few health issues with the pets so having to focus on getting them well more then anything - unfrtunately one needs to be put to sleep today as hes too ill to live a quality life and its not curablr :(

:( I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Poppy7

Hi ladies,

I have been lurking around the thread to see how you have all been getting on. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for all of you. As you know I had my Mirena removed on the 18th October. We haven't been trying really hard to conceive even though we would love another baby (we don't have the time or energy with our gorgeous toddler!) and I didn't do any OPK's. I just kind of guessed at when would be the right time. I have had erratic cycles before which just can't be predicted. However......I got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:. Me and OH are over the moon and I have told one other person and now you guys. We are keeping it from other people for the minute as it is very early days and I tend to worry until the first scan (well, until the birth).

Fingers crossed for everyone else and sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## cliqmo

Fantastic news Poppy, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Poppy!! Congrats!!! I am so happy for you!! My laptop crashed a couple weeks ago and I am still waiting on my new one that should be here on the 21st. As soon as it is in I will update the list with you BFP and all the others I have missed! Woohoo!! LUCKY THREAD!!!!


----------



## Calasen

Congrats Poppy! what a fantastic xmas pressie for you and family! Heres wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats Poppy! Just what the threat needed.. hoping your bps rubs off on me! =)


----------



## MEGARICE03

cliqmo said:


> r
> 
> What would you say is my 'average cycle length' now?? Do you think it is too early to say we are in a regular cycle yet??
> 
> Advice/information/personal experience all very welcome :happydance:

Cliqmo, I would guesstimate that your cycle is coming back to normal! It's hard to say bc everyone is different. I, for instance, had a 34 day cycle after mirena removal and now I'm on day 35! I kinda feel like I have a stomach flu. But so far all BFN's.. I guess I'll wait until Thurday and test again.


----------



## HarliRexx

Ooooooh! Poppy that's wonderful! Congrats on your Christmas BFP!


----------



## Poppy7

Thank you ladies :hugs:

I am hoping that my BFP prompts a trend of BFP's appearing again. Let's hope so. Fingers crossed for you all and lots of :dust: :dust:.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Poppy. I had my Mirena removed on 18 October and also fell straight away.

Pip x


----------



## buterflyangel

Congrats Poppy!! :happydance:

I tested today and it's BFN for me. It's probably for the best though because now I need to see an oral surgeon to have some teeth out and was told they can't touch me until my second trimester so I had to make sure I wasn't pregnant. So I will call them and make my apt. now that I know I am not!! And I will be out next cycle too because they can't make my apt until at least January. So for now I am gonna try to loose more weight and actually try not to conceive. Oh well...:nope:


----------



## HarliRexx

Hey buterfly! I think making the appointment is fine, but as everyone says, you're not out till AF shows. 12 DPO is still early, if your ticker is accurate. Good luck with the weight loss if the BFN ends up being accurate!


----------



## Calasen

had spotting and cramping since yesturday now so not sure whats up but hey ho we still hopeful :)


----------



## lauraclili

Keep me in your thoughts please ladies. I had a very feint BFP yesterday on an IC but nothing today on FRER. I'm still hopeful but could really do with some positivity at the moment. 

x


----------



## Calasen

lauraclili said:


> Keep me in your thoughts please ladies. I had a very feint BFP yesterday on an IC but nothing today on FRER. I'm still hopeful but could really do with some positivity at the moment.
> 
> x

:hug: hope its a definate for you honey and you get a clear answer soon


----------



## MEGARICE03

NO AF yet! on another note.. BIG SNOW STORM today!! Still have to go to work though.. BOOOO.. About to head out on this mornings adventure. =) Have a wonderful day ladies.
@ Calasen- Condolences.. I can't even imagine what you are going through with your puppy. I have 3 that I couldn't live without!! xoxoxo.. *Hugs*


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> NO AF yet! on another note.. BIG SNOW STORM today!! Still have to go to work though.. BOOOO.. About to head out on this mornings adventure. =) Have a wonderful day ladies.
> @ Calasen- Condolences.. I can't even imagine what you are going through with your puppy. I have 3 that I couldn't live without!! xoxoxo.. *Hugs*

Aww bless you honey - but the puppies the only one whos ok :) Its the rats that we having problems with :( down from a group of 21 to 13 in just a few months :( but they only have a short life span and most ours reaching that milestone now :(


----------



## buterflyangel

HarliRexx said:


> Hey buterfly! I think making the appointment is fine, but as everyone says, you're not out till AF shows. 12 DPO is still early, if your ticker is accurate. Good luck with the weight loss if the BFN ends up being accurate!



thanks....well AF showed this morning, right on time! I am officially NTNP at least until my next obgyn apt in March. We will see how much weight that I can loose between now and then. At least I know AF is on time :)

I will still be lurking on here anyways....

FX to everyone, have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## marcimama

Well, i'm signing in as a newbie! :) I had Mirena removed 9/9/2010. I had it in for 4 1/2 years approximately. We've been trying since and I'm really hoping this will be the cycle for my BFP.


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

welcome marcimama fx for your bfp! :)


----------



## Calasen

welcome marcimamma :)

Well girls after 4 months missing the :witch: has finally showed up in force and she HURTS!!! But at least I can now start TTC properly and get past all the evil messing about :)


----------



## HarliRexx

That's great news calasen! :thumbup: I bet you are so relieved!


----------



## MEGARICE03

YAY CALASEN!! Love to hear that things are finally coming together. Nothing to report here!! still no AF on the 38th day of my cycle..


----------



## landyns_mommy

Hi ladies  I just had my mirena removed the 15th and im soooo anxious to get AF over with so we can start TTC!! I have a 2 year old little boy with my husband and we're hoping we can add a little girl to our family (or boy, as long as they're healthy)


----------



## Calasen

Oh god I think I have turned into a monster!!! 7 and 1/2 years of period pain and pms in one go is WAY too much!!

I keep jumping from happy to sad to angry in no time and feel worn out just by my own mood swings!!! :( I think I gonna go to bed till its all over? :) 

Welcome Landyns_mummy :)


----------



## pip7890

I'm pleased AF has finally arrived Calasen. Now you can get down to business!!!

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hope everything is well ladies! 11 days late and BFN's everywhere.. Should I schedule a Doc appt if Af doesn't show after this coming week? I have to do my yearly anyway so I was thinking I may go just to make sure everything is ok. Thoughts?


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

@ megarice I think you should especially if your going soon anyway. I know I would


----------



## Sweetpea3

Hi

Im new here

Had my Mirena removed on the 24/11/10. I appeared to OV earlier this month, AF due around 21/12/10.

Have had very sensitive tingling nipples and underarm pain on and off for the last 2 weeks, never had this before, has anyone else had this? do you think it could be pregnancy or side effects from the Mirena?


----------



## MEGARICE03

@ Ada- Thanks, girl! I'm going to call tomorrow. 
@ Sweetpea3- Welcome to the thread!!! I'm sure many of the girls will agree with me that most symptoms up to a month or so after removal are from the removal. I use to get very nauseous and have tender breasts. Who wouldn't think it is early symptoms of pregnancy? I guess it's just the hormones adjusting to the change. It's definitely an emotional roller coaster and here you'll come accross our different journeys. Glad to have you be a part of it. 

I'm feeling very down today. I'm 11 days late and when I tested yesterday I got a bfn. I just want to move on to keep trying if I'm not or get a BFP.. Something is definitely off and I just want to know what. Hopefully I'll get some answers this week.


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome Sweetpea3 :wave:

Megarice03 that really sucks, best of luck for a BFP or :witch: soon :D


----------



## Calasen

welcome sweetpea :)

Megarice I'm soo sorry :( Really hope you get an answer soon :( :hug:


----------



## Sweetpea3

Hi all
Thank you for welcoming me!

I did a pregnancy test from the pound shop today, it was a BFN 8(

I have had the Mirena in for about 13 years (was on my 3rd one.) So it is probably is that, that has been giving me symptoms, but you can't help hoping, unfortunately.

Good Luck Megarice, who knows you might get a nice xmas surprise. Fingers crossed for you and all the other girls trying.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thanks girlies! I didn't mean to be a downer. It's been quiet around here.. Christmas is fast approaching which is definitely exciting! Is anyone doing anything special for Christmas? We'll be traveling to my husband's hometown for the weekend and then for New Years we are headed to NEW YORK!! My cousin is getting married so I'm super excited to go and see my family. 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey guys, havent been around for a while but wanted to leave this sparkly bit of babydust for you all...there is plenty of it to go around for your Christmas/New Year BFP's!

:dust: :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## marcimama

Sweetpea3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new here
> 
> Had my Mirena removed on the 24/11/10. I appeared to OV earlier this month, AF due around 21/12/10.
> 
> Have had very sensitive tingling nipples and underarm pain on and off for the last 2 weeks, never had this before, has anyone else had this? do you think it could be pregnancy or side effects from the Mirena?



I had mine removed 9/9/10 and I had the same symptoms for a while. In fact I think that every month since I was sure that I may be pregnant right before AF showed up. I hope my hormones get straightened out quick!! It has been disappointing to say the least that each month, I've seen a BFN. But baby DUST to you and GOOOOOOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!

It is so weird, after being so crazy last month about TTC and the whole 2ww thing, this month I have been so relaxed. I just now realized that I should Ov tomorrow! Lol! We BD last night and tonight, but just because we felt like it, not because I had us on a schedule. I honestly thought I had another week to go! Lol! I think we got enough in, I think we only skipped 4 days BDing this cycle, but they werent in my fertile window anyway. I have a ton of tests left over from last month, but I really dont feel the urge to take them at all. I dont know if it is the whole Christmas mushiness or what, but I am so happy with my life and my family right now. I told DH tonight that I will be beyond happy if it happens this month, but if it doesnt, I am content with it happening in its own time. So for now I am going to just enjoy and revile in what I have and continue to enjoy making love to my husband and if a new addition comes of that we will welcome it with open arms!

Lol, now after saying all of that, watch me turn into a raving, hormonal POASA next week! Hahaha~

Oh, and my laptop should be here either tomorrow or Wed at the latest and I will update the list!


----------



## pip7890

Morning BrandysBabies (well it is here in frozen -9 deg celc North Yorkshire!).

So glad to hear you so upbeat. I'm sure a BFP is just around the corner for you. 

Fingers crossed your laptop arrives soon. The weather here is so appalling that many people will not have parcels delivered in time for Christmas, or cannot make journeys home to loved ones. 

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Ladies!!! I think I am getting excited about Christmas .. You know, even though I'm trying to lose weight I feel bigger!! Sucks, after all my hard work. So NO AF but I did make an appointment to see my doc next Tuesday. I'm excited to finally get some answers.. =) There was a big snow storm our way so I hope my adventure to work is safe and uneventful.. Great day to all!


----------



## babydustcass

Hello!

I am finally here in TTC! Had my coil removed today, successful this time and we are over the moon!

quick questions for those who have gone on to TTC straight away, I am having a bit of a bleed this evening since the removal, not sure how long it will last but my last cycle was on the 29th of October (CD1) and have been patiently waiting for AF. When did you start to TTC after the removal? Would you consider this bleed AF?

oh I am so excited to finally be here!


----------



## breavis

*Ok so I tested on my opk today and it was + but last month I didn't have a + until the 23rd so I did 2 more tests and they were both + as well. So I guess that my LH surge is there but I don't have any EWCM and today It seems as I have no CM at all. Has this ever happend to any of you ladies before? I wonder if I still have a chance to get pg this cycle..

Thank you*..


----------



## Sweetpea3

marcimama

I suposse I did have it in for quite a while, hope we both get back to normal soon. :wacko:
should get AF any day now 

Good Luck


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

babydustcass said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am finally here in TTC! Had my coil removed today, successful this time and we are over the moon!
> 
> quick questions for those who have gone on to TTC straight away, I am having a bit of a bleed this evening since the removal, not sure how long it will last but my last cycle was on the 29th of October (CD1) and have been patiently waiting for AF. When did you start to TTC after the removal? Would you consider this bleed AF?
> 
> oh I am so excited to finally be here!

Congrats on TTC in my experience and what ive read from other girls on the thread it is likely not AF but that doesnt mean you cant start BD right away you might get lucky :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Babydustcass- I agree with Ttcbabynmbr2. I think doctors recommend to wait a full cycle bc for the most part your body doesn't get ready until then. I've heard of ppl getting lucky though so I don't see why you couldn't start!
Breavis- I have never used an opk but I've read that EWCM usually makes an appearance BEFORE ovulation and I believe that none is present the day of. I wouldn't think it's too late, but you could always give it a shot! 
14 days late- I'm trying not to get excited just in case it's nothing but you can't help but to wonder! =)


----------



## Calasen

I had to wait 4 months after removal for a proper AF and had a coil for 7 years - fingers crossed you get yours soon.

Although this one doesnt seem to be stopping any time soon but then hopefully it will all settle :)


----------



## babydustcass

Thank you! I cant believe I am here! It feels weird that we will DTD without contraception!!

:0) We will just go with the flow until I get a proper AF then :D


----------



## Calasen

Well girlys its xmas eve and finally my period has stopped :dance: So nows my chance :)

Hoping you all have a wonderful xmas and that santa brings us all alot of :dust:

XXXX


----------



## babydustcass

Calasan- Get BD'in!:happydance: Merry Christmas to you too!:happydance:

I am still bleeding, rather heavy too (heaviest in last 2.5 years) Like a proper AF. I am 3 weeks late for AF, so I am seriously considering this could be my AF, well i hope so! :shrug:

waiting for her to bugger off now so I can enjoy Christmas, cramping like a mofo here!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

I finally got my laptop, so I will update the list tomorrow! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## pip7890

Bad news ladies. I had a heavy bleed on Christmas Day and an ultrasound scan this morning couldn't find a heartbeat. I've come home to have a natural miscarriage.

I'm hopeful that me and OH will try again, just not sure when.

Good luck ladies.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

pip7890 said:


> Bad news ladies. I had a heavy bleed on Christmas Day and an ultrasound scan this morning couldn't find a heartbeat. I've come home to have a natural miscarriage.
> 
> I'm hopeful that me and OH will try again, just not sure when.
> 
> Good luck ladies.
> 
> Pip x

Oh honey I'm so sorry :( :hug:


----------



## babydustcass

oh pip, :( I am sorry to hear your sad news. (Hugs) x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Pip I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, this is the last list that I posted. I have gotten way too far behind!! So, if your name is not on this list or if you have gotten your BFP would you post so that I can update you on the list? Thanks!!

:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*

*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​


*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
*Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*

*Curly123  Nov 23rd after 1 month TTC #1*


*Kylarsmom  Nov after 2mths TTC #2*

:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 ​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#2 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Poppy7 *
TTC #2 since Oct 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Pip I am so so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## MEGARICE03

Pip, I'm speechless! =( We are here for you, hun. Let us know if there's anything we can do. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## pip7890

Thank you everyone. 

When I was taken into hospital on Christmas Eve with spotting, I had a fever, coughing, shortness of breath, aches and shivers. The doctor said I was presenting with the symptoms of swine flu. I'd actually had my jab on Tuesday, but it seems like I already had the virus. We'll never know what caused me to miscarry and it's difficult not to look for reasons. However, I'm looking to the positives (1) after the mirena was removed we didn't actively try (in fact we were only intimate 2 or 3 times that month) but I fell straight away; (2) until I fell ill the week before Christmas I'd had a good pregnancy with strong symptoms (lots of nausea, bloat and sore boobs); (3) my OH, DS, friends and family have been incredibly supportive about the pregnancy and loss; and (4) I am so blessed with what I already have in my life. 

The OH and I have agreed we will try again. We're going to take some time to heal and grieve and laugh and love - which is what life is about I guess. We're off on holiday to Egypt in a couple of weeks. That was always going to be our babymaking time so let's see. 

In the meantime I wish you all lots of babydust. Our time will come. 

Love and best wishes to you all. 

Pip x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Pip, I am truely sorry this has happened! I am so thankful though that you have such a strong support system at home. Go and have an amazing time in Egypt! 


Dh and I have decided to renew our vows! Depending on when I fall PG is when we will do it. If I dont conceive in the next 2 months, then we will do it on our wedding anniversary in Sept.If I am PG now or next month then we are moving it up to May 17th which was our first date. I have already found a place and everything! We have decided that since this vow renewal is really about us and our commitment to eachother that it will just be the two of us. So we are going to book into a bed and breakfast for the weekend complete with a renewal ceremony, the honeymoon suite, chocolate covered strawberries, picnic lunch, candlelight dinner, etc. My parents will be watching DS and hopefully I will be hugely pregnant when we go! Lol! So no hot tub, but sparkling cider! Haha! I can't wait! 

This is the package, plus we get all of the ammenities of the B&B itself. It is georgous and got tons of raving reviews!

Luxurious two night accommodations in Honeymoon Suite
Complementary bottle of champagne and chocolate covered strawberries upon arrival
8&#8221; Wedding Cake 
Brides Bouquet
Grooms Boutonnière
Justice of the Peace
Full Breakfast by Candlelight
$675.00

I cant wait to pick out a big flowy maternity wedding dress. It is just so fitting if I am pregnant when we go as we were PG with DS when we got married! Lol!


----------



## Calasen

awwwww thats wonderful brandy :)


----------



## breavis

*Pip, I'm so very sorry to hear about you loss. I hope that you have a wonderful time in Egypt.

Brandy, I would like to be added to the list TTC # 3 since Nov 2010.
Your wedding package seems great and should be very fun.*


----------



## BrandysBabies

:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*

*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​


*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
*Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*

*Curly123  Nov 23rd after 1 month TTC #1*


*Kylarsmom  Nov after 2mths TTC #2*

:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 

*Breavis*
TTC#3 since Nov 2010​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#2 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Poppy7 *
TTC #2 since Oct 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## Poppy7

Pip I'm so sorry :hugs: fingers crossed you make a speedy recovery and can try again soon.

Merry Christmas everyone! I have my first MW appt tomorrow. I'm looking forward to the appt as hopefully she'll be able to put my mind at rest. I had a bleed on Christmas eve and Christmas day so have been a bit worried. I had a lot of bleeding throughout my last pregnancy and my little boy was born very healthy so fingers crossed it's just my old problems reoccuring.

Lots of baby dust to you all.xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lookie, lookie what I made!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143835.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143959.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143923.jpg

The elephant has a pacifier at the end of his trunk! I am having so much fun this TWW!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hi ladies! Well I'm 20 days late and went to my OBGYN today. My Urine test came back negative so I got some blood drawn. I'll know something by Thursday or Monday. I don't know that I feel PG so I just can't wait to get my cycle back to normal. She said if I'm not PG she'd give me something I can take to regulate my ovulation. 

Brandy- That sounds wonderful!! I want to do the same for our 5 year anniversary.


----------



## Poppy7

All went well with the MW today. If my dates are right I'm just over 6 weeks pregnant. Roll on the 12 week scan!

Brandysbabies, those bibs are great :thumbup: forgot to say, can you update the list for me as well? Thank you.x

Megarice, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## BrandysBabies

No problem Poppy! Can you give me the info to update with. Thanks!


----------



## Poppy7

BrandysBabies said:


> No problem Poppy! Can you give me the info to update with. Thanks!

I had my coil removed on Oct 18th and got my BFP on December 14th :thumbup:

Great news on renewing your wedding vows too. That's lovely news.x


----------



## Calasen

Baby makings on hold this month :( I have chicken poxs!!! :(


----------



## babydustcass

oh no calasan! That sucks! have you never had them before? Hope they clear up soon and arent too itchy for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear about the chicken Pox! Ugh! No fun!


----------



## pip7890

(((Calasen))) I don't mind hugging you because I've had chicken pox. 

Pip x


----------



## Poppy7

Ah Calasen, poor you :hugs: that's such bad luck.

Brandysbabies did you see my previous post about dates so that you can update the list?

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

.....to all of you lovely ladies still waiting for your BFP.xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

:dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​ 
*Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​ 
*sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​ 
*Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​ 
*Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​ 
*Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*

*mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​ 
*mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​ 
*MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​ 
*Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*

*mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​

*Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
*Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*

*Curly123  Nov 23rd after 1 month TTC #1*

*Kylarsmom  Nov after 2mths TTC #2*

*Poppy7  Dec 14th after 2mths TTC #2*

:spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
*Good Luck Ladies!!!*​ 
*Amelia Croall*
TTC#1 since June 2010​ 
*babydustcass*
TTC#2 since Nov 2010​ 
*Brandybabies*
TTC #2 since Nov 2010 

*Breavis*
TTC#3 since Nov 2010​ 
*buterflyangel*
TTC#2 since November 2010​ 
*butterflydebs*
TTC#2 since Aug 2010​ 
*Calasen*
TTC#1 since Sept 2010​ 
*Clairmichael*
TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​ 
*Cliqmo*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*CouldThisBeIt*
TTC#2 since July 2010​ 
*Duchess ross*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Future_numan*
TTC#2 since Oct 2010​ 
*giggle_gurl88*
TTC#3 since ???​ 
*Jellysecret*
TTC#1 since July 2010​ 
*Kittenly*
TTC#1 since October 2010​ 
*KittyKatBabe*
TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​ 
*lauraclili*
TTC#1 since Dec 2009​ 
*lifechanging*
TTC#3 since October 2010​ 
*Lissa110*
TTC #2 since March 2010​ 
*MEGARICE03*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Monni24*
TTC#1 since Aug 2010​ 
*mrsbiddles*
TTC#3 since Sept 2010​ 
*MommaPick*
TTC#2 since June 2010​ 
*MummyHaytch*
TTC#3 from Dec 2010​ 
*nnroxburgh*
TTC #1 since Aug 2010​ 
*Rachie Rach*
(Post copper-coil)
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*SAJ*
TTC#2 since April 2010​ 
*Snipsnsnails*
TTC #1 since Oct 2010​ 
*TTCbabynmber2*
TTC#2 since Sept 2010​ 
*Wannabenewmum*
TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## Poppy7

Thank you honey. Can you take me off the bottom of the list? Fingers crossed for you this month.x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol! I forgot! And thanks!! Updated!


----------



## Mama2Boys

Hi! I'm new to the site and an ex-Mirena girl. I got my Mirena removed on December 16 (and had AF the week before). I am currently 5 DPO...so in the TWW. I am skeptical, as I just got it removed. But still hopeful. 

Congrats to the girls who already have a BFP and good luck to the other ladies!!


----------



## pip7890

Mama2Boys said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site and an ex-Mirena girl. I got my Mirena removed on December 16 (and had AF the week before). I am currently 5 DPO...so in the TWW. I am skeptical, as I just got it removed. But still hopeful.
> 
> Congrats to the girls who already have a BFP and good luck to the other ladies!!

Welcome Mama. I had a period (of sorts) on 14 October and got my coil removed 18 October (I'd had some sort of coil in for the previous 14 years). I fell pregnant that cycle. Unfortunately I got swine flu over Christmas and lost the baby. Once I've got my health back we are going to try again.

Good luck TTC. You're with a great bunch of ladies here.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Calasen said:


> Baby makings on hold this month :( I have chicken poxs!!! :(

Poor you. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Mama2Boys

pip7890 said:


> Mama2Boys said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new to the site and an ex-Mirena girl. I got my Mirena removed on December 16 (and had AF the week before). I am currently 5 DPO...so in the TWW. I am skeptical, as I just got it removed. But still hopeful.
> 
> Congrats to the girls who already have a BFP and good luck to the other ladies!!
> 
> Welcome Mama. I had a period (of sorts) on 14 October and got my coil removed 18 October (I'd had some sort of coil in for the previous 14 years). I fell pregnant that cycle. Unfortunately I got swine flu over Christmas and lost the baby. Once I've got my health back we are going to try again.
> 
> Good luck TTC. You're with a great bunch of ladies here.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Hi! Thanks for the welcome! I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your baby...and to the swine flu. I hear it's awful. :( Good luck with your TTC journey. Hopefully we will both be posting our BFPs in the near future.


----------



## sagelola

Well, I tried reading this entire message board...got up to about page 50, and realized it would take me WAY too long to finish.

I am an ex-Mirena user as well. I had mine taken out on October 1, 2010...at the same time I had a tubal ligation reversal. (So I am doubly challenged). This will be my 5th baby, but my husband's first.

I am currently 6 dpo...and my cycles have been SO irregular. They were when I had the Mirena (not really before), and they still are. I have had a 23 day cycle, followed by a 33 day cycle, and this one is looking like it will be about a 40 day cycle (I O'd on cd 27!). I have been charting, and my temps have tended to be all over the place, so I wasn't even sure I was O'ing. This time I am seeing a much better temp increase. So...I am not sure when my "official" test date will be...I guess I will just keep trying until af comes. I have been using the CBFM, but this was my first cycle with it. And the first time my digital ovulation tester had a happy face. The monitor never gave me a peak, but I did have 5 days of high. And lots of CM. I am hoping...although that would mean this one would be due the same day my oldest was due (although she was 11 days late!).

Anyway, it is nice to see the list with all the successful ex-Mirena users and their bfps!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Welcome to the new ladies! I will update the list tomorrow if I am feeling any better. I am either PG or have the stomach flu. DH came home from work early to take care of LO for me. I feel like crap!


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Brandysbabies

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

SOOO AF came with full force this morning. I'm hurting! This right after I was told my blood test came back negative yesterday. I'm glad not to be in limbo anymore so on to a new healthy cycle.. HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Megarice Sorry about your AF! :( OMG i think i'm going through the same thing as you im 6 days late no AF but im too scared to take a HPT cuz i know it wil be negative and i dont want to be sad. im feel so happy i havent gotten my period cuz in my heart im hoping some how i got lucky and i'm pregnant but my mind knows better. we barely BD and I have no idea when I O'd cuz i had EWCM all the time this month. What do i do ladies i want to test so bad but i'm scared. Please any advice??


----------



## sagelola

ttcbabynmbr2...I would say test...if it is negative then you know you will start and you can try for the next month ;-)...I know how it feels, but it is really the only way to know for sure. And if it is positive then you can be happy!

I am cramping a bit right now...not sure why. Only 6 dpo (or so...FF says I could have O'd 2 days sooner, but I set it at the 25th anyway).

Brandysbabies, sorry you aren't feeling well. Hoping it isn't the flu! ;-)


----------



## lauraclili

Happy New Year everyone. 

I hope 2011 brings us all peace, prosperity and positives! 

x


----------



## misstrouble

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind but I would also like to join you all!! I had the Mirena coil fitted a 18 months following a miscarriage. Due to the side effects and finaly decided to ttc number 3 I had it removed on 8/12/2010. I was already bleeding when it was removed and 2 days later I was suffering extremley heaving bleeding with clots for a further week!!

To make things even harder I am overweight and I suffer from PCOS and do not ovulate on a regular basis. I am not doing anything other than god ole fashioned :sex: reguarly and keeping everything crossed that nature will take its course!!!

Good luck to you all


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Misstrouble. You've picked the right place to go insane!!

Pip x


----------



## sagelola

Good Morning (or actually Afternoon!) and Happy New Year everyone!

Still waiting here...but I guess it might be a one week wait! Today is cd 7 (most likely, although I have conflicting info between my FF and TCOYF software [which I am not sure I really like anyway]). I tested this morning, and got nothing...just as I expected! My breasts/nipples have been pretty sore/tender, and I have been having some cramping (still). I told DH about my boobs...he asked if it meant I was. I explained that it really doesn't, it is just progesterone, but on an upside it wasn't like that last month. He says he doesn't want to get his hopes up! Anything could happen, like I could be pregnant now, but not in 2 weeks.

I will continue to test I guess...maybe wait for another 2 days for my next FRER...but...I can always buy more, so maybe not! But, tomorrow is only cd 8, and only 35% of pregnancies are positive on cd 10...so it may just be too early anyway.

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## Calasen

Hiya to all the newcomers :)

Lets hope you bring more luck to this lucky thread and we all get :bfp: soon :)


----------



## breavis

Hello All,

Well, after 4 frer, 1 cb digi, 1 fr gold digi, and a $ test I get to announce my :bfp: I was really doubtful this month but in the end it all looks like it is coming together and I'm on :cloud9: I'm going tomorrow for blood work to confirm. I hope to see more :bfp: from other ladies here and :dust: to all.


----------



## pip7890

Go Breavis! Congratulations. 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

congrats honey XXX


----------



## BrandysBabies

AW! Yeah! Congrats!!

I hate to ask this, but would one of you mind taking over the list. Between my current health issues and computer problem I just cant keep it up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, Breavis! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have a question for those of you that have had your Mirena out for a while. What are your periods like? This is my 3rd one since having mine taken out and I dont remember my periods being like this. It is like I am bleeding to death my entire period. I bought an 18 pack of SUPER overnight tampons last night and am having to change them at least once and hr. It's rediculous! Plus I have INSANE cramping! Like someone is tightening a vice grip on my uterus! This is not fun! Just wondering if this is normal for anyone else or whether I should be worried.


----------



## pip7890

Hi BrandysBabies

I'm afraid I can't help you with this one. I've not had :witch: yet.

Hope you feel better soon.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Update for you.

I went back to the hospital this morning for an ultrasound and pregnancy test. They confirmed that the uterus was now empty (on 26/12 it was described as 'complex', full of clots and blood and with a lining of 12mm). Today the lining measured 4mm - which they're happy with - and the uterus, ovaries and tubes all appeared normal. The pregnancy test was :bfn: so the obgyn said we can start TTC whenever we want to.

Unfortunately I've still not shaken off the cough from the swine (H1N1) flu so I was prescribed strong antibiotics by my GP. Given my weakened state he recommended that we don't rush straight into TTC to give my health (and mind) time to heal ready for a new pregnancy. He said it was encouraging that I'd fallen pregnant so quickly after a total of 14 years using a coil and clearly fertility was not an issue for us at the moment. Obviously we're very reassured by that, but are aware that time is not on our side.

To be honest I feel so rough at the moment that :sex: is far from my mind today (and coughing whilst copulating is not a good look!!). I think we'll NTNP whilst I build up my health and fitness and if it's meant to be so it. If nothing's happened after a couple of cycles then perhaps we'll start looking at temping/charting.

I'm on the final countdown to my holiday. We fly out to Luxor, Egypt a week tomorrow so I need to concentrate on getting better for that. The doctor has signed me off work until Monday, so I'll only have to work one day before my holiday! Isn't it always the case that when you have lots of time off, you're too poorly to make the most of it!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Brandiesbabies- I've definitely felt like I'm bleeding out with these periods post mirena removal! It is crazy!!!


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi everyone hope you all are doing ok. I ended up testing on December 31st and i got a :bfn: :wacko: and still no sign of AF. I really hate this! my period is ALWAYS on time IDK whats going on but I am not happy should i test again or keep waiting?


----------



## MEGARICE03

So far for NTNP.. I baught some opk's last night. lol Hope it helps..


----------



## Calasen

I'm in the 2ww i think but have got soo confused I have no idea whats going on :)


----------



## pip7890

How is everyone?

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

I'm good pip honey, pottering along, not quite sure where cycle is but I "should" be due on this week or next, not really considering testing this month as the chicken pox spoiled most plans although we did manage to have a bit of fun :)

Brandy I would offer to take on the list but I cant right now as have too much on :( 

Hows you lot?


----------



## MEGARICE03

Pip, I'm glad things are getting back to normal for you. I, like Calasen, am just 'pottering' along. Waiting for Ovulation to continue the fun. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MilWife79

Just checking in with you girls - hope that's ok! It's been a little quiet here!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I agree! I started OPK and nothing promising showing up yet. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Calasen

teasted today :bfn: but didnt expect any different :)


----------



## snipsnsnails

Hi all! 
How's everyone doing?

My cycles have gone crazy lately. I posted when I first had my IUD removed in September, and I had amazingly a normal cycle right after removal! I thought it was a good omen...NOT.

I'm on cycle four now, still no PG, and my cycles are all screwed up. I'm ovulating really late - like around day 22 of my cycle (I usually ovulate around down 15). Also, my leutal phase (from when I ovulate until my period starts) has only been about 10 days, with my temp dropping low on day 9. :( I usually have about 12 days on the short side but 13 on average. 

I started drinking raspberry leaf tea to help with my uterine lining and taking vitamin B-6 to help with my leutal phase length. 

Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Snipnsnails- I wish I knew my cycles like you do ! All I know is that mine have been longer each time. My last Cycle delay I attribute to stress though. I had my mirena removed in September as well, so I understand and am equally as frustrated. Here's hoping for some normal cycles!


----------



## babydustcass

Hello everyone, im still here mainly just lurking!

I managed to detect ovulation on the first month after having the coil removed and although im sceptical that a BFP is on the way I have still been charting and SS! I am trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it's hard. I feel like my chart is looking good so far, I'm 9dpo and will be testing mid next week if AF doesnt show up! Although i just know I might exploit my IC's before then... somebody stop me!!!

A couple of DPO I was having tugging pains down low and bloating, then the light cramping started with lower backache, ive pretty much had cramping most days and some pains that last just a few seconds. Pretty much gone off my cups of tea, not enjoying them at all or the after taste YUK! Had heartburn too and felt as though I was going to be sick if i burped or coughed for about a whole day...


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f
here is my chart... i didnt start until CD13 as I wasn't planning on temping but after lots of advise I gave in and went and ordered one! :) xxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

GL Babydustcass! I started using opks about CD10. Yesterday was CD14 and the test line is still really light. I must have been ovulating late all this time and only focused on BD then and maybe that's why I've had no luck yet. Hopefully, I'll O this month to not add on to my impatience! Have a great day ladies. =)


----------



## babydustcass

Its so easy to assume isn't it, I hope you get a nice +ve in the next few days, I tested 2x a day and sometimes late before bed around 12pm so i didnt miss it, I was using ICs so they are so cheap anyway. Personally I found them to be great and insightful.
How long ago did you have your mirena removed hun? x


----------



## Calasen

Well am now officially late again - not even considering it may be our month though so just waiting on period to start for trying again. Whos knows maybe because of the chicken pocks this month its delayed my period due to stress? oh well ... :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Babydustcass- I got mine taken out in September! I can't believe it's already been 4-5 months! I for sure thought I'd get it out and BAM.. prego. But NOOO .. I guess there are different plans made out for me. I'd feel better getting prego now though bc my husband was unemployed then and now he has a really GOOD job. 
Calasen- I feel for you! omg I think I'd go crazy if I were late again and knew I wasn't. Makes things just that much more stressful. GL to you both!


----------



## sagelola

I have been lurking, too. Just too lazy to post anything!

Megarice, I thought the exact same thing. I got my Mirena out on October 1, and I thought FOR SURE I would be pregnant right away. I never ever tried with my other children, and the last one was a big time "oops" (withdrawal...). This time...well, it isn't that easy. Of course, my cycles have been pretty irregular since having the Mirena, and this continues to be the case. I had a 22 day cycle, followed by 33 days, and then a whopping 39 days. I know for sure the last time I ovulated, it was just really late in the cycle. We should have caught it, though...our timing was perfect. But, maybe my lining or the egg wasn't. :-( So...here we are this month trying again. This will be officially the 3rd month...the first month (which was also the month I had a tubal reversal) we didn't really try.

Brandiesbabies...you asked a question earlier about cycles after removal. I think mine are pretty much the same now, maybe even slightly lighter. They were pretty heavy before the Mirena, and very, very light with it. Now they are mostly in between. I guess it is pretty heavy the first 3 days...I won't let dh dtd with me. Anyway, it is probably different for everyone. 

I just wish I would get more regular. :-(


----------



## Kittenly

Hi Ladies,

I have been lurking around of late and wasn't planning on posting, but I have been feeling really low this weekend so thought I'd seek advice from some like minded people....

So i posted I had my coil out at the beginning of October, and was expecting everything to get back to normal pretty quickly.... However, I have had no AF. No spotting, no nothing, Have taken tests every month and all are BFN.

Went to see the GP who was deeply unhelpful and basically told me to go away and wait, she said come back if you are not pregnant in a year .... Helpful!! 

I am not expecting to be pregnant yet, i am not niave enough to think it would happen that fast, but the lack of any AF makes me miserable. I feel like a bit of a failure as a woman at the moment.

Is it possible I am ovulating without bleeding?? and would you ladies be heading back to the doctor and demanding more help? Or do i just need to man up and be patient?? 

Sorry for the long post, and thank you for taking the time to read and any advise would be gratefully recieved

Kat xx


----------



## Calasen

Still late and now throwing up ... If only I wasn't pretty certain this wasn't our month :)


----------



## babydustcass

when is the next testing day Calasan? :)


----------



## Calasen

babydustcass said:


> when is the next testing day Calasan? :)

Maybe in a few weeks if AF dont show - Convinced myself its nothing so trying to believe that for a bit :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Kittenly, There is definitely something wrong! I was really late my last cycle and I've had a few cycles after removal in September. When I went to the OBGYN she prescribed me something to help me regulate. I ended up not using them bc AF came the next day. I couldn't tell you the name bc I didn't even pick it up. There are vitamins and Rx that you can use to regulate. I'd suggest getting a second opinion from another doctor! My OBGYN says you may not have a period every month but it is normal to have one at least every 3 months. GL girlie!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Day 17 and no signs of O! sigh =(


----------



## Kittenly

MEGARICE03 said:


> Kittenly, There is definitely something wrong! I was really late my last cycle and I've had a few cycles after removal in September. When I went to the OBGYN she prescribed me something to help me regulate. I ended up not using them bc AF came the next day. I couldn't tell you the name bc I didn't even pick it up. There are vitamins and Rx that you can use to regulate. I'd suggest getting a second opinion from another doctor! My OBGYN says you may not have a period every month but it is normal to have one at least every 3 months. GL girlie!

Thank you so much, i was starting to think i was going mad!! I feel like i am due AF, as i feel bloated and stupidly emotional at the moment, but then AF just doesn't show up. Its really getting me down. I have put a call in to my consultant and will book to see a more friendly GP 

Thanks again xx


----------



## cliqmo

Hello lovely fellow ex Mirena ladies!! How are you all? I simply can't believe it but I got my BFP today, anyone else from the thread coming over to Tri 1 this cycle?


----------



## BrandysBabies

cliqmo said:


> Hello lovely fellow ex Mirena ladies!! How are you all? I simply can't believe it but I got my BFP today, anyone else from the thread coming over to Tri 1 this cycle?

Woohoo!! Yeah!! So, so happy for you! I hope to be joining you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Calasen

Congrats honey XXX Hope you have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Calasen- Did you ever start?


----------



## HarliRexx

Congrats cliqmo!


----------



## MEGARICE03

congrats cliqmo!!! I hope I'm not too far off.

I still haven't ovulated- that I know of- no ewcm or + opks .. I think I've skipped it this month.. Excited to enter my next cycle for another chance. =)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Please tell me this is a pos opk! It's as dark as the test line has gotten! 
https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/IMG_0849.jpg


----------



## sagelola

It certainly looks positive to me! That's why I prefer the digital ones, though...no guessing! ;-)

Good luck!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Got some BD earlier! yaya.. lol Fx'd! I've read to bd 3 consecutive days skip a day and bd the 4th day after a 
+ OPK. I will attempt this plan and see what happens. I'll also test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker or lighter. Never expected to O on CD23


----------



## Calasen

still late - still :bfn: Drs checked for infections - nothing there -- and apprently he wants to check for an ectopic?????????? 

Just a little way to freak us out -- think bodies still just confused :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Keep us updated, Calasen! This has been a long and emotional rollercoaster for you . I think I'd cry when I hear of your bfp! GL and fx'd for you..


----------



## MEGARICE03

I tested again this morning and got the same results. I do think it's slightly darker than the control line which is great! Glad to be on track..


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hope everyone is doing well! Must be slightly uneventful for it to be so quite around here lately. I'm excited that I've been testing w opks. I totally had my cycle wrong. I've tested + for the third day in a row so I will once again bd tonight ! I have actually felt cramping all 3 days- which must be a good sign. =) fx'd


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Must be slightly uneventful for it to be so quite around here lately. I'm excited that I've been testing w opks. I totally had my cycle wrong. I've tested + for the third day in a row so I will once again bd tonight ! I have actually felt cramping all 3 days- which must be a good sign. =) fx'd

FX'd honey !!! :) :dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello Ladies
I am so happy I found this positive and encouraging Thread. I would love to join you.

Here's my story
I am in a 1.5yr old new relationship with the most amazing and supportive man he is my best friend. I have a DD 16 and DS14. DP has no children so we are now TTC.
After 14yrs of no BC I went on Depo nov/09 for 2 shots last one in jan/10. I had bad nausea and heartburn with the Depo so I stopped it. In April/10 I got the Merina, I continued to have the nausea and heartburn and terrible Lt sided cramping with it. We decided to TTC so I had it removed Dec 3/10.

I stared to have regular 28 day cycles with spotting periods in July/10 (the depo had left my system!!!). On day 2 of my period I got the Merina removed. I to take a medication called mistoprostal to dilate my cervix. Wow it cause labour like cramping. I had a 8 day heavy period right after. 

I had the lovely hormone crash right after XMAS my boobs were beyond sore for 8 days and 2 bras didn't help. I haven't had a period since. I did spot minimally for 3 days on jan 18th. I have done preg test all BFN. the last one was jan 13 I am going to do another one this week.

I am monitoring my BBT (BBT's are all over the place) and CM/position/texture and nothing shows like I'm ovulating. I hate not knowing what my body is doing. I am constantly trying to figure out everything my body does. Is it Pregnancy, my hormones going back to normal or PMS

DP has ordered online 80 OPK for me and I am anxiously waiting for them to come.

I am on a multivit and vit B complex and going to get chasteberry to see if it helps. I am also going to see my dr next week to see if there is anything else I can do. But I am afraid to try anything hormonal (I am limited in what hormones I can use as my mom died of breast cancer).

Im hoping to get back on track so we can really TTC. I turn 40 this year and have a limited time line.
baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Calasen

welcome honey :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies, just dropping by to see how you all are??? Big congrats to Cliqmo! Lovely news :thumbup:!
A huge hug to Pip7890, I hope your ok hun, very sad news, lots of love for you, I hope your healing fast.xxx

Lots of newbees here!! Welcome to the most supportive and lucky thread! The beautiful ladies here helped me so much during my ttc, I dont know how I'd have managed without them. The post mirena turmoil was quite something, I had no idea what my body was up to! But thanks to some wise advice and an exceptionally patient OH we got there in the end!! Thank you and :hugs: ladies!xxx

pdmcd17, hun it sounds like you've done everything right, but unfortunately you cant rush mother nature! It can take a few cycles for your body to settle down into a normal hormonal routine again. Its been run by the 'artificial' hormones in your system for a while and has to start producing and controlling itself again! I'd give it a couple of cycles monitoring things, like your bbt and using opks, and then if there's no clear cycle and your not getting anywhere you can go to your doc with all the info you've collected and ask for advice. I hope it goes well for you and your enjoying the trying:winkwink:!! Keep in touch on here, there's lots of support during the down days!xxxx 

Good luck and hugs to all you girlies, fingers crossed for some bfps very soon!!xx
Lots of love.xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

pdmcd17- Welcome to the thread girlie! Lucy said it all, sometimes mother nature has other plans for us and takes time to get there. I had a 51 day cycle, my last cycle, which was the third after removal. It's just like torture isn't it? Being in limbo is worst than AF showing up. Hang in there and feel free to vent here and give us all the details!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I forgot to mention that my doc was going to give me something to regulate my cycle and I didn't take it bc I started the next day. Maybe you can ask your doc about that!


----------



## Calasen

I give up!!! 2 weeks late again and I O'd yesturday???? Good thing we DTD last night and 2 nights before that - hopefully I caught it this time!!! 

Hows everyone? You all been super quiet :)


----------



## sagelola

Well, I started today...after a 19 day cycle. Which was preceded by a 39 day cycle. This makes the 5th one that we have tried and failed. I have an MD appt on 2/9...hopefully we can figure something out.


----------



## Calasen

sagelola said:


> Well, I started today...after a 19 day cycle. Which was preceded by a 39 day cycle. This makes the 5th one that we have tried and failed. I have an MD appt on 2/9...hopefully we can figure something out.

Hope you get some answers honey -- i know its hard I'm on our 5th month of trying too and only had one period in that time -- I keep telling myself its gonna take time but its so hard to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen said:


> I give up!!! 2 weeks late again and I O'd yesturday???? Good thing we DTD last night and 2 nights before that - hopefully I caught it this time!!!
> 
> Hows everyone? You all been super quiet :)

I hope you did too!! How do you know you O'd? 
I'm doing fine.. now in the TWW and you know how that is! I guess we are both there now =) I'm not feeling as stressed as I was which is also good. I keep wanting to think that I'm having all these symptoms already LOL oh.. help me :shrug: 

Sagelola- :hugs: PMA hun! Hoping your doc will be able to set you at ease.. I too am on my 5th month of trying. :dust: :dust: to us all


----------



## Calasen

I tested honey :) got 2 days of positives :) really hope we caught it!! 

Fuming right now though as my sister who has a 5 months old atm just called to tell me shes freaking out cos is now late for AF and really cant be dealing with another baby!!!!! :growlmad: Come on world!!!! whens it our turn!!!!!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I tested this morning!

I think that wishful thinking has already set in! Lol! Plus, I am hopeful because I took a test last night with very diluted urine(looked like water) and got no line at all, not even an evap later. Yet todays line showed up within 3min and is pink!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010557.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/test.jpg


----------



## Calasen

i see a lines :) - this a preggy test? :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yes! I am soooo trying not to get my hopes up! AF isnt due until Tuesday, so it is REALLY early! Ugh, this is making me a little insane!


----------



## lucyoz34

OMGOMGOMGOMG Brandy I can see a second line!!!!!!!!! WWAAAAAAAAAA!!! Are you testing again tomorrow???the line should be even darker then!! That looks like a positive to me!!!!! How you feeling????xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Cranky! Lol! My boobs hurt, I am so tired all the time, and the past two nights I have been super nauseous! BUt I'm not symptom spotting! Lol!


----------



## cliqmo

I can definitely see a line in the first photo! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## lucyoz34

I am so excited for you hun, I remember the feeling!! Stunning!! You've totally made my night.xx Are you going to test again?? I did eight in one day just to make sure!! Have you been taking your temp daily??xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

No. We havent done anything but BD! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Took another test tonight! Last night my test was as white as can be, but tonight there were 2 lines!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010573.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010568.jpg

It's not as dark as this morning, but still there! This is becoming more real!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats Brandy! Hope I'm not too far behind!


----------



## lucyoz34

Brandy that's completely amazing!!!!! Congratulations sweetie!!!!!xxxx bet you and OH are bouncing round the walls!!!!xxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Why is it so hard for me to grasp the concept that, dare i say it, I'm Pregnant! Why am I choosing not to believe it? Lighter blow if AF shows up? AF isnt going to show up, is she? 

Here are this mornings pics............

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3020574_picnik.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3020573_picnik.jpg


----------



## lucyoz34

It's amazing Hun, Iv been waiting for you to catch for ages! The lines are definitely darker!! Don't be surprised if you get a lil bit of breakthrough bleeding when your period is due, the hormone may not be strong enough in your system to stop the period completely yet. You plan on taking another test tomorrow??? There's no denying you caught your sticky egg!!xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

i can see the line!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Lucy! And yes I will definitely take another one tomorrow. Do you think it is still too early for an FRER? I dont want to get disappointed. I am only 11dpo. Ugh, this is nerve wracking!! Lol!


----------



## lauraclili

I defo see the line too! Congrats Brandy. 

You could take a FRER but don't worry if there's only a little line... up to you! (I'm no help at all am I?! :haha: )

HOWEVER, FRER is supposed to be good up to 6 days before AF so it's got to be worth a try... 

:test:


----------



## MrsPOP

Get yourself a FRER woman!!!! 11dpo isn't too early lovey I got mine at 12dpo!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

As soon as DH gets home from work I will go get an FRER. Probably wont take it til FMU though.


----------



## Calasen

its much darker :) congrats honey#!!!!!


----------



## breavis

Oh Brandy that is so great! I'm so happy for you and OH. I tested at 11DPO when I got my :bfp: Yay for you and can't wait to see you over in the 1st tri thread!


----------



## pip7890

That looks like a :bfp: to me! Congratulations Brandy.

Pip x


----------



## snipsnsnails

Congrats to BrandysBabies on the BFP! :)

As for my update, still on the post-Mirena roller coaster. UggH! I ovulated finally on day 22 this cycle. I'll probably have another 8-9 day LP phase again though so I'll be expecting AF in about a week. Fun. :(

I'm going to try Vitex/Agnus Castus next cycle...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Nervously did a Digi this morning................................................

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/Photo-00451.jpg

I will be out most of the day today, but wanted you all to know before I left! Thank you so much for squinting at all my tests!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

def clear!!! Congrats, can't wait to join you!


----------



## Poppy7

Congrats BrandysBabies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Calasen

YAY Congrats honey -- now share that :dust: :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, do you know when you are going to test?


----------



## pip7890

Woo hoo Brandy. I'm so, so pleased for you.

Pip x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks girls!! I am passing along all the baby dust I have! I cant wait for you all to join me!


----------



## MrsPOP

Well done BrandysBabies! :hugs:


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Calasen, do you know when you are going to test?

If I dont get AF before then in the next week or so :) trying to avoid thinking about it as dont't want to get too stressed again. :) 

Hows things for you honey?


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm doing good. I want to stop thinking about it but I can't lol. I think I'm going to wait though until after AF is due. If it doesn't come then I'll test. (Of course I say this now!) Hope everything else is well. =)


----------



## pdmcd17

Congratulations Brandy!!!!

I went to see my dr on fri. He is ordering a ton of bloodwork to check all my hormone levels a He is referring me to a infertility specialist due to my age. He also ordered a blood preg test

I am finding the waiting game to be so hard. I just wish I knew what my body was doing. I keep praying to wake up to AF so I knew I could start really ttc.

Night ladies


----------



## Calasen

I have no clue whats going on atm --- I have major mood swings, am hungry all the time and very very horny ....

Have no clue why or whats causing it, but am a week or so away from testing and still missing last AF and completely emotional :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen! omg I feel the same.. Well, I'm feeling slight breasts tenderness and nausea with a headache today. I'm trying not to jump to conclusions as I've read many symptoms will not start until the 2nd week and some symptoms until then may be normal. ahhh.. I want to test soooo bad bc I'm 5 days until AF but I want to wait until I'm due. *Nervous* I'm thinking I'll test Saturday or Sunday, if my patience doesn't run out before then!


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Calasen! omg I feel the same.. Well, I'm feeling slight breasts tenderness and nausea with a headache today. I'm trying not to jump to conclusions as I've read many symptoms will not start until the 2nd week and some symptoms until then may be normal. ahhh.. I want to test soooo bad bc I'm 5 days until AF but I want to wait until I'm due. *Nervous* I'm thinking I'll test Saturday or Sunday, if my patience doesn't run out before then!

Bless you honey -- I have a pregnancy test sat next to the computer and its killing me resisting testing but after so many let downs I just can't build up the nerve --- I am actually feeling pretty good right now and the man has even complained about me being too "up for it" and wearing him out!!!!

But hey its all in a good cause right :winkwink:


----------



## MEGARICE03

It's for a magnificent cause! jaja.. There is no such thing as 'too much' So enjoy and have fun =) . 

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## MEGARICE03

I attempted testing today but I feel like it was an evap bc the test line was really light and looked like a bfn... im not giving up hope yet and will wait until sunday!


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> I attempted testing today but I feel like it was an evap bc the test line was really light and looked like a bfn... im not giving up hope yet and will wait until sunday!

awww honey its still too early for a silly test --- hold out :) :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Fx'd for you all testing soon.xx

I'm sad to say I had a scan on Monday which showed my lil baby had no heartbeat so its all over. So devastated.x How can things go from being so perfect and happy to this. So sad.xx


----------



## cliqmo

Oh what a horrid shock Lucy, I'm so sorry! Had you had any symptoms that indicated there might have been a problem? Was it 12wk scan? :hugs:


----------



## MEGARICE03

oh Lucy! My heart and soul go out to you.. I'm sooo sorry =( .. xoxoxo


----------



## Calasen

Oh Lucy honey :( **hugs** I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lucyoz34

It was a 14wk scan, my notes had gotten lost in the system so I'd not had any contact with midwife or scans prior to monday. Apparently the baby had not developed past about 10wks by size, but hormones were still being produced and my body still thought it was pregnant so the sac still grew and I was having all the symptoms I should have. My tummy sticks out so far ppl thought I was carrying twins. So sad x I'd been spotting a little blood for a few days, nothing major tho, and had had the odd show of blood through the pregnancy, just what I thought was normal though.
I guess it was just not meant to be this time. I just wish Id been seen and scanned sooner so it could have been dealt with sooner, instead Iv been blissfully thinking everything was ok and I was growing a lovely bump, completely unaware that things were so wrong. I'v got to wait now for blood tests to confirm what the scan showed before they can induce me and sort it all out. I just want it over with so we can get healthy again and think about trying again. I so want a baby.x
Sorry to be so morbid girls, this is the thread of hope not despair.x I hope your all ok x Love and hugs to everyone.xx


----------



## Calasen

oh honey :( --- dont apologise for needing to talk honey this threads for all support not just the good :hug:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you xx Just doesn't feel real, like I'm living someone else's life at the mo xx


----------



## lauraclili

Oh Lucy, I'm so sorry. 

:hug:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Lucy!! I am so sorry hun! I dont even know what to say................. :hugs: If you need anything at all, we are all here for you!


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm so sorry for your loss 
My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## MrsPOP

lucy Im so so sorry, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you for al the lovely messages x really comforting x
I have to wait until next tuesday for them to do anything about it. Even though its clear that there is no life or growth and the blood results have shown a drop in the hormone level, they insist on re-scanning me a week after the first scan just to confirm no growth. Its rediculous, just drawing it all out when you want to get over it and start to heal and hopefully try again x Sorry winging again!x

How are you all ladies?? anyone coming up to testing soon??
Brandy how are you feeling?? Throwing up yet?!xxx
Love and hugs.xxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Lucy, I am due to test this weekend. I tested earlier in the week (even though I knew it was early) and it was a BFN. But the test line was barely there so it's possible it was an evap anyway. I did opk's this time and found that my cycle would be 37 days this time around. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## ttcfirstbaby1

Hi everyone

I posted a new thread but then I found this and thought I would join you ladies if that's ok.

This was my first post:

I'm new to this but thought I'd sign up to get some advice. We made the decision in November to try for our first baby and so I got my Mirena out on 4 Dec. My first cycle was 43 days and I convinced myself I was pregnant! Even went for a blood test! 
Anyway, I wasn&#8217;t pregnant and AF arrived on 16 January.

This month I have been charting BBT and doing OPKs every afternoon at 2pm but so far there has been no sign of ovulation. I&#8217;m now on CD20.

Do you think I&#8217;m not ovulating or do you think it's possible to ovulate this late in the cycle? According to my fertility apps, ovulation will be on CD30. I didn't think this was possible.

Any advice would be lovely because I&#8217;m so confused and I'm so desperate for a BFP. 

...............

Update - I have just done my 2pm OPK and it was positive. So shocked but I'm relieved to know that my body is back on track. The only bad thing is that my other half is 3000 miles away and won't be here til next weekend so no chance of pregnancy this month. Will start again in March. In the meantime I'll try and read through the 120 pages of posts on here and try and get up to date with all your stories!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey Lucy, I am so sorry they are dragging this out for you. How awful. I cant even imagine. Just remember that we are here for you.

I am doing okay. Super tired. I have given up cigarettes, caffine, and sugar. I am so very proud of myself. I did throw up yesterday, but only because my sons cereal milk had started to curdle when I was doing dishes! Lol! Most of the time I just feel really queezy if my stomach gets even slightly empty.


----------



## cliqmo

Hello newbie :wave: 

Glad to read things are getting back on track for you so quickly x


----------



## lucyoz34

Megarice my fingers are crossed for you xx I bet its nice at least to have your body back in a normal-ish cycle after the lovely mirena!

Brandy thats awesome on quitting the ciggies!!! Hard work but soooooo worth it! Lots of PMA to you hun xxxx

Hey newbie, welcome to a lush thread x Seems it can take a while for your body to sort itself out properly after mirena, sounds like your on track though! Keep us posted x 

Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Calasen

I should be terting next wednesday - if i dont give in first :) but still have only had one period since sept so not hopeful.


----------



## snipsnsnails

I'm going to try testing tomorrow, as long as my temperature stays up. If it dips too low, then I'll know that AF is coming and I won't need to waste a test. 

I'm feel pretty good about it though!

I felt pretty nauseated today...mostly when I got too hungry. And I was hungry a lot today.
Also I've been noticing that I have to get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, which I only do when I'm Pg.
Also I have been waking up with a super dry mouth and needing drinks of water during the night (probably leading to the bathroom trips lol) I only do that when PG also.
And really weird vivid dreams...like I have in PG. ;) During nap time I had a detailed vivid dream about a grizzly bear that was outside my house and I kept screaming at my dog to get inside while trying to call 911 but I kept dialing wrong numbers. My fingers wouldn't cooperate to dial 911. Then it just got weirder after that, involving the bear turning into a half-human thing. haha!
Oh and gassy too! ;)

I'll update tomorrow!
:flower:


----------



## MEGARICE03

well, it's my testing day.... So I tested..BFN *sigh*


----------



## lauraclili

:hug: I'm sorry. But, you're not out until :witch: turns up...


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> well, it's my testing day.... So I tested..BFN *sigh*

:( sorry honey :hug:


----------



## pdmcd17

I am sorry to hear about the BFN :( megarice03
Welcome Newbie I am also fairly new- this is an amazing supportive group!
Congrat on the quitting smoking Brandy it is so hard to do

I got my opk and preg test finally on thurs the preg and opk both negative fun fun. I have tender breasts again for the last 3 days and was nauseated yesterday but I am hoping that after 67 AF is going to finally come around. 

Hopefully on Mon my blood tests will be in and I will have an idea of what my body is or isnt doing.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thanks, girlies. It takes a minute to adjust. AF has not showed her face yet but I'm sure she won't be far behind. I'm seriously considering to stop trying for a few months and focus on getting healthy and losing weight. 

I've felt nauseated for a while now but it could just be due to the hormones. 

Good luck to ya girlies. I'll be lurking around. xoxoxo


----------



## Calasen

well gave in and tested early and ofc :bfn:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Sorry to hear, Calasen =( .. Like they say, you aren't out until AF shows up! *Hugs*


----------



## MEGARICE03

Well Ladies, I'm officially out! AF came at full force once again this morning. I am relieved that I didn't have to be in limbo this time whatsoever. I'm pretty sure it was just me miscalculating my cycle length. I am also officially NTNP. I'm going to try to not talk or think about it, so I will keep myself out of here for a little bit. GL ladies and hope to see lots of good news when I come back. XOXOXO


----------



## pip7890

Absolutely understand your need to NTNP for a while. 

Take care and hopefully see you again. 

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girls x how is everyone today?

Calasen and megarice Im really sorry about the bfns this time around x it will happen, no doubt at all, just not quite the right time yet....xx
I totally understand needing a break, its all consuming, it just takes over your life completely and gets so stressful. That cant be healthy. Good luck girls.xx

I finally had the op yesterday, so its all over now, time to heal and move forward.... and hopefully start trying again xxxx


----------



## ttcfirstbaby1

Hi ladies

Just checking in to catch up with developments. Calasen, Megarice and Lucy, I'm sorry sorry for the three of you. :hug:

It's been a disappointing month but hopefully it's onwards and upwards for all of us now! PMA!

If we just keep :sex:, one of this days it has to happen and we'll get all lovely and toned with all the exercise ;-)

Happy Hump Day everyone! (For those of you who think I'm being rude, I just mean hump day because it's Wednesday and we're half way through the week!)

xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hump day??? :haha: Where did that come from?!?! Does it mean we have to????:haha: xx


----------



## ttcfirstbaby1

Wednesday is sometimes referred to as "hump day" in American English slang. The workweek is a conceived as a hill with midweek representing the highest point. 

Wednesday is often referred to as "hump day" because of its position as the middle day of the work week. If the work week were a hill, then Wednesday would be the crest. It is all down hill from there.

:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah... Thank you!! I like it! I think I prefer my idea though, bring some enjoyment to the midweek slog ;-)) lol!xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

I definitely think of it as a double meaning! ;)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Ladies, I wanted to comment about AF in case it relates to anyone. The last few times it has been really heavy continuously for 3-4 days. This time around it was really heavy the first day and dwindled after that. Also looks like it's going to be shorter and just about done now on day 4. I'm not sure if this means it is now going to be more of a normal cycle but I got my Mirena removed about 5 months ago. It's incredible to think that your body can take this long to adjust?? And I guess everyone is different. We will see if my cycle is shorter or not! 

Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks for the info Megarice, gotta be thankful for a short af!! fingers crossed for you xx

Im not sure where I am in my cycle, just stopped bleeding after operation so I don't know if that meant that was my period? Iv just started temping again so I'll have some idea when I ovulate hopefully. xxx
Hope everyone is ok.xxxx


----------



## Calasen

I still have no clue whats up with body - now officially 6 months since removal and only 1 AF since then - made an appointment for tomorrow to start the fertility tests :(


----------



## lucyoz34

FX'ed and hugs calasen, I hope you get the answers you want hun xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, my thoughts and prayers are with you today!


----------



## cliqmo

MEGARICE03 said:


> Hey Ladies, I wanted to comment about AF in case it relates to anyone. The last few times it has been really heavy continuously for 3-4 days. This time around it was really heavy the first day and dwindled after that. Also looks like it's going to be shorter and just about done now on day 4. I'm not sure if this means it is now going to be more of a normal cycle but I got my Mirena removed about 5 months ago. It's incredible to think that your body can take this long to adjust?? And I guess everyone is different. We will see if my cycle is shorter or not!
> 
> Have a great day! xoxoxo

Not wishing to get your hopes up tooo high Megarice but this is _exactly_ what happened to me and I conceived cycle 5!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Calasen best of luck today :D


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello ladies.

Calsen Im sorry to hear 6 months and only one AF :( 

I am almost at 3 months and no AF. I got my blood work back and everything is normal. That is positive at least I don't have pcos and diabetes. Now the waiting game hopefully AF will rear it's ugly head soon.

I'm still waiting to find out when my appoitment or referal to the infertiliy gyn will happen, as my window for concieving is fairly short ie I will only try till about 1 yr then I will consider myself too old (even though I know I wont be - I don't think I want a child in university when were retiring).

Hope everyone has a good weekend and valentines day. I know Im not gonna think about anything but a fun, relaxing and romantic 3 days as were off to Toronto for the weekend!

Babydust to everyone


----------



## pdmcd17

I have a TMI question
I really haven't had a period since oct 09 and I think I may be getting one
So here's my question - anyone have increased external wetness before it's starts? I know I'm not ovulating so I'm trying to figure if this is normal
Thnx


----------



## Calasen

arghhhhhhh our usual doctor was't there :( and the damn locum said wait 2 more months????? WTF???


----------



## lucyoz34

oh calasen hun thats crap, why dont you back for another appointment?? can you request to see your gp?? at least he/she'd know your history. Im sorry about that, this process really tries your patience sometimes doesn't it xx hugs xx


----------



## lucyoz34

pdmcd17 thats not a symptom I'v ever had hun, I wouldn't worry about it tho, bodies are a bit odd sometimes :wacko: Im sure it's got its reasons!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

As of this morning, we are officially ttc again x feels nice to have something to focus on again xx

Hope you girlies all have a lovely day.xx


----------



## Calasen

Awww FX'd lucy XXX

They rediculous and my normal doctors away for 2 months anyway :( he goes away with doctors without borders once a year for 2 months so cant even see him till then anyways :( Its just sooo stupid!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw Im sorry hun, thats so frustrating:nope: x Would you consider trying some herbal or unprescribed fertility meds during the wait?? see if that helps at all. Im not sure or the names, but I know you can get things to help with regulating your cycle, and increasing your fertility and other things. You'd need to google it, or ask the girls on here, Im sure there'd be a thread somewhere with the info. All legal and available stuff. 
Might keep your mind occupied a give you something else to focus on? I dunno x 
Tell me to butt out chick if you want lol, hugs xx


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Aw Im sorry hun, thats so frustrating:nope: x Would you consider trying some herbal or unprescribed fertility meds during the wait?? see if that helps at all. Im not sure or the names, but I know you can get things to help with regulating your cycle, and increasing your fertility and other things. You'd need to google it, or ask the girls on here, Im sure there'd be a thread somewhere with the info. All legal and available stuff.
> Might keep your mind occupied a give you something else to focus on? I dunno x
> Tell me to butt out chick if you want lol, hugs xx

At this point im willing to try anything :( I've made 5 baby blankets in the past few months just to keep busy and about a dozen bags --- thinking of ebaying the lot to see if i can sell em :) only so many I can give away :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

cliqmo said:


> Not wishing to get your hopes up tooo high Megarice but this is _exactly_ what happened to me and I conceived cycle 5!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Calasen best of luck today :D

I'll try not to think about it but it does make me feel good! =)


----------



## Calasen

ARGHHHHH -- following DTD last night I had spotting - pink only though very diluted and had hoped it was my period as no damage from DTD but it stopped again :( -- could it maybe be implantation? we have being DTD every 2 days for a few months now.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Calasen, it could be implantation I guess, wouldn't want to give you false hope thought hun x you've certainly given it every chance! have you bled since at all?? FX'd and hugs xx


----------



## Calasen

had the worlds tiniest clot just now so maybe period on its way :( but nothing else


----------



## lucyoz34

Well, although it'll be disappointing, phaps it's a good thing that your having a good af first so you know your body is ready and back to normal? x I know that wont make you feel better though x Love and hugs.xx


----------



## Calasen

I'd have loved it to be implantation but I'd have always worried that there would be more complications given that my body hadn't returned to normal before hand iykwim. At least with a period now maybe its a start of a return to normal? :)


----------



## lucyoz34

sounds like a healthy way to think about it, last thing you want is something to go wrong, so devastating x it'll happen when your body is good an ready I guess! lots of PMA though, I think that's half the battle!xx


----------



## Calasen

:( i hasve no clue no more bleeding since the clot this morning -- I think even my bodies confused as well :)


----------



## lucyoz34

That's really strange hun!!:wacko: are you going to test in a couple of days to rule out implantation?xx


----------



## Calasen

well my body finally made its mind up and i now have the AF from hell :) exactly two months to day of last one and 2nd one since coil removal - things looking hopeful 
Hows everyone else? been very quiet here lately


----------



## pdmcd17

well I have been spotting browny stuff for a few days now and having cramps I'm hoing it will turn into AF today.

I got a call from my dr and Im being referred to a fertility clinic in town here wow I honestly didn't know we had one here. I assumed it would just be a dr who sort of specializes in that. 

I mentioned the dr to a coworker and she went to there also wow i will have to do daily ultrasounds for 1-2wkeeksand weekly blood work once I get in - who knew I guess I never thought about it before I got the mirena.

should be interesting now to wait for the inital date in a few months


----------



## Calasen

ohhh fingers crossed for you honey XXX :)

How long you been TTC now?


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I'm about 7 DPO and symptom spotting my days until I can test. AF is due next Monday or Tuesday so will probably test at the weekend. 

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

We have been ttc since dec so 3 months
But I turn 40 in aug so i will only try till the end of this year

That's why my dr referred me so quickly as I don't have as much time to wait for my cycle to regulate.




My fingers are crossed the spotting turs to AF soon so we can really try


----------



## Calasen

Fingers Crossed Pip!!!!! - hope this your month!!!!

Awww good luck honey - I really hope you are successful !!!!

:dust: to all XXX


----------



## Pinga

Hello ladies please could I have some advice,

I had the Mireana put in 4 months after i had my daughter, my periods had got back to normal, heavey and painful. After 10 months I had it removed to try for our 2nd child. 

I am ovulating and my cycle varys from 32 to 35 days in length. But periods are no longer the same, they are not painful i don't get any pre af cramps, I bleed heavey for a day and then in tapers off quickly. I have no clots at all, that is not typical for me.

As I understand it the Mireana stops the lining of the womb thickening so nothing can implant and is sposed to go back to normal as soon as it is removed. Clearly it hasn't. I know I am timing sex fine I just don't think there is much lining for it to attach too. What are your experiences with this?

I did buy some baby asprin as i had read that it can help to thinken the lining and improves blood flow in general but I havent taken it yet as I haven't spoken to my dr.

I will be 36 in a few months and I am well aware of the clock ticking. We have been trying now for seven months. With no luck, although I did get 2 positives in december only to mc 2 days later. 

I am cd32 today and BFN today. Period should be here by Saturday.
I have Dr appointment this afternoon, to discuss a plan, what should I be asking her to do.....should they scan my lining and if so when in my cycle? What else should they be doing?

Thank you, any advice would be gratfully received :dust:


----------



## Calasen

Even though they say it gets back to normal straight away honey it does take time between indiviuals, I had mine out in sept and only now have a proper full period since then - had one other since removal but that was the same as you have experienced the full on one day no clots and tapering off fast. Hope they settle properly for you soon honey XX


----------



## Pinga

Thanks for replying. I wish I never had the damn thing in the 1st place. I never ever used bc other than condoms before that. Dr swore that once stopped your cycles return to normal which is why I said yes, that and wanting to spice things up after our 1st child. Not that that even worked added to the pressure if anything. And now that we are settled as parents we can't seem to have any more. I am seriously fed up. 
She did say to come back after 6 months if no luck. Plus she has already done a 21 day progestrone test plus checked my thyroid etc... so hopefully I won't get fobbed off.


----------



## cliqmo

Calasen said:


> ...the same as you have experienced the full on one day no clots and tapering off fast

AF was exactly the same for me (for three consecutive months) and we have conceived, so it may not be the big barrier you are worrying it is :flower:


----------



## lucyoz34

sounds like good news for calasen and pdmcd17 :happydance: fingers crossed for this month then!!xx

Hey pinga, Im sorry you've had a crap time post Mirena x It seems it's pot luck, for some of us everything returns to normal almost straight away, but then some take a while to get back into a normal cycle. How did it go at the doctors?? I'm sorry I cant give any advice other than being patient (which is practically impossible I know). Your doing the right thing though chasing it all up at the doctors, I hope they are able to help x Fx'd for you huni, let us know how things go!x

Pip my fingers an toes are crossed for a BFP for you this month xxxx

Well today I finally took the plunge, I went back to work after losing my baby x Such a hard day.xxxx

Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## pip7890

lucyoz34 said:


> Pip my fingers an toes are crossed for a BFP for you this month xxxx

Thanks Lucy. I really hope so as I don't know how I'll cope if AF comes.



lucyoz34 said:


> Well today I finally took the plunge, I went back to work after losing my baby x Such a hard day.xxxx

I found it hard too. This is my third full week back since the miscarriage at Christmas and at times I've found it so hard. Fortunately I work with a great bunch of people and those that knew about the baby have been incredibly supportive.

Sending you lots of :hug:

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip fingers and toes are crossed for you
Lucy my thoughts are with you 

Good luck Pinga.

hugs and baby dust to everyone


----------



## pdmcd17

Well the spotting which was beyond minimal ended :(


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your encouragment :hugs:

Dr seemed to think it was a coincidece that my cycles had changed :wacko: What Ever! 

Dr said we need to get DP a sperm test next, before we investigate me any further, as he has developed type 2 diabeties since we had our daughter. So he is going to pick up info and a pot tonight!


----------



## MadiMommy12

I have a few questions.

I had the Mirena in for 3 years and I never had a period. Just got it out January 28th, 2011. I spotted a few days later for a day but that was it. My fiancee and I are TTC #2.

Just wondering if anyone knew when to test since I don't know when I'm suppose to have my period because I haven't had one in 3 years! LOL.

Let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## pip7890

MadiMommy12 said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> I had the Mirena in for 3 years and I never had a period. Just got it out January 28th, 2011. I spotted a few days later for a day but that was it. My fiancee and I are TTC #2.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew when to test since I don't know when I'm suppose to have my period because I haven't had one in 3 years! LOL.
> 
> Let me know. Thanks!!

Hi MadiMommy12.

I think I can answer part of your question but not all of it. 

I had a normal coil for 7 years and then it was replaced with mirena for another 7 years. Since having the last one fitted about 2 years ago I spotted regularly but no proper periods to speak of. It was never heavy enough to need more than a pantyliner. My coil was removed on 18 October and I fell pregnant within a couple of weeks of that. Unfortunately I miscarried at Christmas after contracting swine flu. 

From memory, it is normal to spot about 3 or 4 days after the mirena is removed, but you don't count that as a period. I believe that providing you are ovulating it is possible to fall pregnant after the mirena is removed even if you haven't had a period. There are a lot of ladies on here who have waited a number of months for their period to arrive, but that hasn't been my experience.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

My doctor told me to count it as the spotting being day 1 of cycle if no other period shows up but if you want to take temps/OPKS as it unrelaible.

Thankfully I always had ovulation tests at the doctors while i had the coil in to make sure I was still ovuilating and my meds can throw it off if I managed to OD on them in a month. It did take 6 months for my periods to return to normal after removal though honey but i was still Ovulating so I wouldn't worry too much and even if not bleeding then the other period symptoms should returnpretty soon.

Sorry I can't help more XX


----------



## pdmcd17

I have found that since wed I'm beyond emotional. The last time I was this weepy was my hormone crash after Xmas.

I have no clue what it means but it's so hard I'm crying all the time. I did a test and bfn - I wish my body would make up it's mind a regulate.


----------



## pinkymumof2

Hiya guys, I could really do with your help and advice, I came across this fab site whilst researching on conceiving after having the Mirena coil removed. You all seem to lovely, so here goes......

I had my mirena coil taken out last Tuesday (15th), my partner and i are very keen for our first baby. I had this one in for just under 2 years and the previous one for 4yrs, during that time I have never had a period, maybe the odd spotting but nothing regular. Is that normal or has my cycle been messed up by it?? After reading some reviews of ladies who had to wait 6/12 or more months to get AF, I am really worried this isnt goin to be as easy as I had previously thought!! Since tues I have had tummy cramps, bloatedness, tender boobs and a spot of blood! I had read that Angus Cactus can help, does anyone have experience of this? I am a 35yr old mum of twin girls aged 9, they were conceived naturally after the first try......so I suppose I am expecting too much, but as I aint getting any younger I guess i do feel more anxious!!

Look forward to hearing from u,

Thanks x


----------



## Calasen

pinkymumof2 said:


> Hiya guys, I could really do with your help and advice, I came across this fab site whilst researching on conceiving after having the Mirena coil removed. You all seem to lovely, so here goes......
> 
> I had my mirena coil taken out last Tuesday (15th), my partner and i are very keen for our first baby. I had this one in for just under 2 years and the previous one for 4yrs, during that time I have never had a period, maybe the odd spotting but nothing regular. Is that normal or has my cycle been messed up by it?? After reading some reviews of ladies who had to wait 6/12 or more months to get AF, I am really worried this isnt goin to be as easy as I had previously thought!! Since tues I have had tummy cramps, bloatedness, tender boobs and a spot of blood! I had read that Angus Cactus can help, does anyone have experience of this? I am a 35yr old mum of twin girls aged 9, they were conceived naturally after the first try......so I suppose I am expecting too much, but as I aint getting any younger I guess i do feel more anxious!!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from u,
> 
> Thanks x

Hey honey and welcom :)

I had pretty much the same experience and the coil for the same time and whilr it has taken me just under 6 months to get my cycles back to normal I have known others to get it back instantly - it all depends on our individual systems - maybe youll be lucky and return to normal pretty fast. XX


----------



## pinkymumof2

Thanks for your reply Calasen, fingers crossed!! So where are you upto then?


----------



## pdmcd17

so wierd fertility friend said i ovulated on fri (God it would be nice) however only my temps were up and my cervix position was medium, my opk was neg and the CM was sticky. 

Ironically i now have the bipahsic etc lines on my chart. I dont think FF was correct (maybe it's a sales pitch to switch to the vip. 

But i really really do wish it was true that I had ovulated. 
I have a bunch of new physical symptoms though Im hungry alot lately and when i do eat even a little Im so full (like after an all you can eat buffet) and im tired. I wish it was pregnancy but its most like pms (I did do a preg test a few days ago and BFN)

I needed to vent this is so hard waiting to get a cycle or a BFP\
Baby dust to everyone


----------



## pdmcd17

so wierd fertility friend said i ovulated on fri (God it would be nice) however only my temps were up and my cervix position was medium, my opk was neg and the CM was sticky. 

Ironically i now have the bipahsic etc lines on my chart. I dont think FF was correct (maybe it's a sales pitch to switch to the vip. 

But i really really do wish it was true that I had ovulated. 
I have a bunch of new physical symptoms though Im hungry alot lately and when i do eat even a little Im so full (like after an all you can eat buffet) and im tired. I wish it was pregnancy but its most like pms (I did do a preg test a few days ago and BFN)

I needed to vent this is so hard waiting to get a cycle or a BFP\
Baby dust to everyone


----------



## MEGARICE03

Stopping by to say hey! Hope all you ladies are doing well. I know our bodies are all over the place nowadays but we will all get there with a little patience and some PMA?! xoxoxo :dust:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Megarice!

Here's to PMA!

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello girls xx Glad your still poking around megarice, PMA is def the answer!!

pdmcd17 i think FF is a helpful tracker, but not much beats you listening to your body. We don't all follow the same pattern x 

Hey to all the newbies, this is a fab site, and great thread, I hope it helps keep you all positive. Mirena affects us all very differently but we all get back to normal eventually, though it doesn't always feel like it.xxx

Love and hugs to everyone.xxx


----------



## MadiMommy12

Hi girls! I'm new here. Have searched and searched for good info on this topic and this seems to be the best place!

I'm 21 years old. I have a 3 year old daughter and my fiancee and I are TTC # 2.

I got my Mirena March of 2008 so I had it for almost 3 years. Just got it removed January 28th, 2011. We've been DTD every day since! Also have been taking PNV. My problem is I never, ever had a period while I had the Mirena, not even spotting. So I'm having a hard time knowing when to test and what not. Before the Mirena, I had a normal 28 day cycle. So, from January 28th, today is day 28 and no sign of AF. Took EPT's and all BFN. Just wondering if anyone else's experience has been similar or if anyone has some advice for me.

Thank you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey madimommy12, welcome to the thread! Congrats on being 'post removal'!!
To be honest everyones experiences seem very different post mirena, some return to relatively normal cycles straight away, and some girlies find they're irregular for a while. I fell pregnant immediately pos mirena, after 6 years no period, but then I miscarried at 14 weeks, so something p'haps wasn't ready, hard to say. But your body has been through it a bit being 'controlled' by hormones for three years, so it might be worth giving it a cycle to sort itself out. You might not have a normal cycle yet hun, totally frustrating I know lol, but it will happen when it's ready, you'll get there! Lots of PMA!!!!
Sorry I cant be any more help. Keep us posted though, FX'd for a healthy BFP really soon!!xxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

How is everyone???? Very quiet lately!! Must all be busy :sex: :sex: :haha::winkwink:xx


----------



## MadiMommy12

Thank you Lucyoz! Sorry to hear about your angel. I've heard so many stories about ladies miscarrying after Mirena but doctors still say they can't link the two together. It's still sad either way. Are you guys trying again? If so, good luck!

I wish I would have looked into Mirena before I got it. I had no idea it would mess up your cycles. When I got it removed, the doctor told me to get to practicing! I guess I should have asked more questions. The wait is definitely the worst!

I spotted for 2 days a little less than a week after I got it out. But I was told to not count that as a period. Is that true?


----------



## Calasen

I'm good AF just left so DTD now hoping to catch that bean :) 

maddimommy - i had 6 months of nothing post removal bu tit does regulate eventually 

:dust: to all


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks hun, we are trying yea, but just letting it happen really, not getting so stressed about it!
Its hard to say whether it was a mini period bcos you've got no idea if you've ovulated, which you will do before you period. What I found helped me figure out what was happening was to temp every day and plot it, Fertility Friend helps you do that and indicates by your daily temp whether you've probably ovulated, it also tells you when your most likely to be fertile. Its just useful, and kinda helps you focus on something other than when your gonna test/bd/ af next!!!
As for mirena, I think what it does on the whole is great, and when its removed, the chemicals and hormones are gone immediately, which is also good. The pill and depo an stuff lingers in your system for a long time and can mean that the wait to conceive is longer. Also you cant complain about three years with no period!!!!!lol
Dont stress too much hun, it'll happen when its ready x give FF a look at though, lots of usefull info! xx


----------



## MadiMommy12

Definately not complaining about no AF for 3 years. But now I can't wait for it to come. Funny how things change! Haha.

I've heard horrible things about people's experience with Mirena. Google is horrible! Seems like no positive things are ever recorded there. I was so scared when I first started researching. So thank you guys for all of the positive stories! I have a ton more hope now!

Lucyoz - Keep me posted!


----------



## lucyoz34

That's the thing tho, you only ever hear the bad stories! Think of how many thousands of ppl who've had the mirena, with no problems. Youd never hear their stories. If it caused detrimental problems to our fertility, then it wouldnt be licenced. 
I was completely naive when I started ttc'ing post mirena, it was this site that clued me up!! Loads of support and advice x 

Good luck trying hun, lots of patience, I hope it happens soon for you! X

Hey calasen, fx'd this cycle is your lucky one x!x 

I'm not sure where in my cycle I am yet, hopefully O isn't too far away, keeping an eye on temp an cm xxx

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say how much I love the attitude in this thread, you're such a positive bunch!! :thumbup:


----------



## Calasen

Cliqmo - do you have a tea cosy on your head in your piccy?? I love the piccy and its driving me mad :)


----------



## cliqmo

Calasen said:


> Cliqmo - do you have a tea cosy on your head in your piccy?? I love the piccy and its driving me mad :)

Well spotted!! Yes it is :blush: It is from the Emily Bond range which I LOVE, but for £30 it seemed such a waste just to keep it in the kitchen :D my sister thinks I'm a bit eccentric and took the photo :D


----------



## MadiMommy12

I made an account with FF. I don't know what to do about charting because I can't tell them the last time AF came. What to do, what to do?!


----------



## Calasen

I love it Cliqmo!!! :) and its sooo cute tooo :) why waste it on the tea pot or shop shelf? :)

Madimommy i had the same problem honey but then i messed up the entire thing so i can't help sorry :(


----------



## pip7890

MadiMommy12 said:


> I made an account with FF. I don't know what to do about charting because I can't tell them the last time AF came. What to do, what to do?!

If it is stopping you charting, and haven't had a bleed or anything, why not just put the date you had the mirena removed. Hopefully AF will be along soon. Once that happens you can ask FF to disregard this first cycle for calculating average cycle lengths and predicted ovulation dates etc.

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Also madimommy ff will tell you when it thinks you've ovulated regardless of what date you put in. You could use today's date as a starter. It will go by your daily temps and any other info you put in, like your cm, it's quite clever!! X


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hello my ladies! Welcome to the thread, Madimommy.. Let me tell ya, the first month is the worst post mirena!! I expected to get prego right away and I too had the same concerns as you. After each month that went by I was forced to be more patient. It's pretty common for you to start noticing some 'symptoms' that would be normal in your cycle and confuse them for 'pregnancy symptoms' Lots of us experienced some nausea, tender or sore breasts.. For me it was more of wishful thinking. Some women regulate and catch their eggy immediately while others it just takes a while. With or without the Mirena a couple's TTC journey may take up to a year? Some maybe more??? I would think as you mature in age your body goes through all types of changes and your cycles could possible have some changes too. BUT it is an incredible journey and I think it really helped me to start using OPKS bc my cycles were SOOOO long. Then I discovered my cycles average about 37-39 days. Crazy!! But it helped me have a piece of mind and stop the guess work. NOW I'm on my 5th cycle after mirena and NTNP at this time. Just taking the pressure off for a little bit. I honestly don't even mention it to my DH now. This is easier said than done, and everyone has to kinda go through it, but with patience you'll get there! The greatest thing was being able to vent and express all my concerns with these wonderful women who have helped ease the stress and have helped me cope. It's just the most wonderful thread ever!! Hope you stick around and we can do the same for you. GL girlie :dust:


----------



## MadiMommy12

All you ladies are amazing!

I did put in the date I got my mirena out. And of course, it said AF was suppose to be here to 25th. But it's not and BFN's still. Oh well..

Just trying to relax I guess. I am charting my temps though. So we'll see what happens. :)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and advice!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

So today i charted on ff and suprise suprise it said i hadn't ovulated yet i guess it finally figured out what i knew last week. 

My temps are still all over the place but my cervix signs seem to show i may ovulate soon- I can hope But still no AF its been over 12 weeks now

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## cliqmo

12wks Pdmcd17? Blimey! Do you have BFPs or anything that might be causing it, or is it just post Mirena hormones?


----------



## pdmcd17

cliqmo I have had nothing i spotted very minimal around vday for 3 x's but no BFP 
i have the cheap online tests for preg and ovulation and i bought the clearblue last fri and all are BFN

I have signs I may ovulate my cervix is high and soft but cm is just creamy hers hoping it becomes EW. My ov tests are still neg though I'm hoping to ov in the next few days as i cant' think of any other reason for my cervix changes.

but a question I don't ever remember tender breast before ov ever - does this happen to anyone?

Oh cliqmo your tea cosy very very cute ( I actually really had to think about what it was - Im not a tea drinker but am really considering trying green tea)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Pdmcd17, I've had tender breasts post mirena every month. Hadn't noticed it before!


----------



## pip7890

Me too. Since having the mirena out and subsequent miscarriage I've been getting sore breasts pre-ovulation and pre-menstrual. I've put it down to all the hormonal changes I've been through following the mirena removal and pregnancy. 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

AHA!!! I finally had info to put into Fertility friend and it says I BD'd on the days I should have :) :dance: lets hope so and that the :dust: was with us!!! :)


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed Calasen

Pip x


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

Hi ladies I haven't been on BnB since December so I'm not sure if I'm still on the list but I wanted to let you know I finally got my :bfp: It was so unexpected and we couldn't be happier. GL ladies baby dust to all of you!


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations! 

xx


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations ttcbabynumber2!! You need to update your tickers!! X


----------



## pdmcd17

Congtats ttcbaby!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Ttcbabynmber2 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been on BnB since December so I'm not sure if I'm still on the list but I wanted to let you know I finally got my :bfp: It was so unexpected and we couldn't be happier. GL ladies baby dust to all of you!

Congratulations *ttcbabynmber2*! That's fantastic news.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi pdmcd17! How are you today? I've been posting from my phone so not got around to replying to your PM. I'll go do it now!

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

congrats honey :) heres wishing you a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow good news!!! Congrats ttcbabynmber2!!! :happydance: Fantastic news, I hope everything goes really well for you x keep us posted ok!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

How's everyone doing??xxxx

Iv still not ovulated I dont think, been a month since I had operation after mc. Not sure how long it takes for normal cycle to resume?? Any ideas?? Im temping and checking cm. 

Hugs for everyone xxxx


----------



## cliqmo

10wk scan found bean had stopped growing at 7wks so got d&c next week and then back to square 1 TTC for us :cry: hope everyone else is fairing better? :flower:


----------



## lucyoz34

oh sweetie I am so sorry xxxx the same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Tore my world apart x Im here if you need anything ok xxx Just natures way of telling you its not quite the right time xx You know you can conceive though hun, when you're all healed and ready, it will happen again xx
Huge hug xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

cliqmo!.. I'm sooo sorry, hun =( .. you know we are here for you..


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry for your loss Cliqmo. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Pinga

cliqmo said:


> 10wk scan found bean had stopped growing at 7wks so got d&c next week and then back to square 1 TTC for us :cry: hope everyone else is fairing better? :flower:

:hugs: so sorry for your loss x:flower:


----------



## Calasen

Oh Cliqmo :( I am so sorry for your loss honey :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Cliqmo Im so sorry xxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Look at you, MrsPOP! Halfway through your H&H9.. OMG.. I want to see pictures when the bundle is born. =)


----------



## MrsPOP

Haha, I know cannot believe how quickly it's flown by. I'll definately post pictures if all is well.

Hope you guys are full to the brim of babydust but if not, here is some extra for y'all!!!! :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

thanks. LOvely! 

x


----------



## Calasen

I've had cramping on and off allday today and just had a bright red bleed that has stopped pretty much straight away and am 7DPO ... dare I hope for this to be implantation????

FX'd girls please!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## pdmcd17

Climqo Im so sorry for your loss

Pip I added you. 

It was a busy weekend we painted the two bathrooms fun it was our first of many upcoming renos on the house. All I can say it was interesting and we survived onto the next project next weekend the master bedroom. 

Heres hoping my mind being occupied on a new project brings my cycle back soon and a BFP.

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh calasen my fingers and toes are crossed!! Exciting!!xxx

I'm into full af today so it's great to be back in a cycle and feel normal!!xx

Hope everyones well!xx


----------



## pip7890

Calasen said:


> I've had cramping on and off allday today and just had a bright red bleed that has stopped pretty much straight away and am 7DPO ... dare I hope for this to be implantation????
> 
> FX'd girls please!!!
> 
> :dust: to all

I've got all my fingers crossed for you. Are you temping? What other symptoms do you have?



pdmcd17 said:


> Pip I added you.
> 
> It was a busy weekend we painted the two bathrooms fun it was our first of many upcoming renos on the house. All I can say it was interesting and we survived onto the next project next weekend the master bedroom.

Thanks hon. Did you and OH manage to do all that work without fighting? I'm impressed.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

hey pip :) unfortunately I have a major cold atm so couldn't tell if symptoms other then cramping and have a slight fever so temps totally messed up :(


----------



## pip7890

Calasen said:


> hey pip :) unfortunately I have a major cold atm so couldn't tell if symptoms other then cramping and have a slight fever so temps totally messed up :(

Fingers crossed for you. I'm feeling quite snotty but not really a cold as such. It's my first month temping and as I'm waking up at all times of the morning (from 2.30 am to 4.30 am) to go to the toilet there's no real pattern to the time of my temps. 

I think we deserve our :bfp:s now. Bring it on!!!

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

So I finally got my period, wow I'm crampy I guess my bodies giving me payback for almost 1.5 years of now real period. IT only took almost 3.5 months to come post merina removal.

But this hopefully means I will have a proper cycle, pattern and ovulate! And even better a BFP!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

pdmcd17 said:


> So I finally got my period, wow I'm crampy I guess my bodies giving me payback for almost 1.5 years of now real period. IT only took almost 3.5 months to come post merina removal.
> 
> But this hopefully means I will have a proper cycle, pattern and ovulate! And even better a BFP!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​
Pip x


----------



## cliqmo

Good luck guys! x x x


----------



## Calasen

hows everyone? :)

I feeling odd today - but the colds not helping has gone to chest and i keep throwing up from coughing so much :(

Feeling oddly happy though :) Its kindda bizarre :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, I feel oddly happy today too! Even though I've been feeling like I'm dying with this flu.. Hopefully that won't hinder my chances this month. I've felt a little nauseous today.. I know... wishful thinking. =)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies xx
There have been so many nasty bugs around this year, I hope you all start feeling better soon!xx

Im on af day four and I think its nearly over! Weird thinking, after everything that's happened, this time next week I'll be starting my fertile phase! Have to be highly seductive for a few days and make sure I feed OH plenty of carbs! Gotta keep the energy levels up!:haha::winkwink:

Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Calasen

well I am definately feeling better atm but keep feeling sick and getting nosebleeds - probably a symptom of cold - but i am trying hard not to start symptom spotting MEEP!!!!! :)


----------



## pdmcd17

fx'd calsen

Im still really really cramping and heavy bleeding it is a real period!!!!!!! hoping my cycle is regular now and I can ovulate.

Anyone try soy isoflavin suppliments? Im trying to find some but confused as to the best time to take, or where to get it or the best brand. 

Im currently just upping my soy intake (well actually drinking soy drink and it looks like from the info i read 1 cup of soy drink has about 40mg).

thanks


----------



## cliqmo

pdmcd17 said:


> Im still really really cramping and heavy bleeding it is a real period!!!!!!! hoping my cycle is regular now and I can ovulate.

Woop woop! I'm really pleased for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

pdmcd17 said:


> fx'd calsen
> 
> Im still really really cramping and heavy bleeding it is a real period!!!!!!! hoping my cycle is regular now and I can ovulate.
> 
> Anyone try soy isoflavin suppliments? Im trying to find some but confused as to the best time to take, or where to get it or the best brand.
> 
> Im currently just upping my soy intake (well actually drinking soy drink and it looks like from the info i read 1 cup of soy drink has about 40mg).
> 
> thanks

Hello

Congratulations on AF! I know, it's not very often that :witch: is a good thing!

There's lady on my TTCAL 2011 BFP thread (Poppy666) who's just got a :bfp: after using soy. She's just had her 41st birthday. Poppy is in my friend's list so if you click on her you can leave a message. Tell her I sent you!

How are you otherwise?

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

going crazy now sooo want to test today but have at least a few more days as only 10dpo.

really need a distraction right now.


----------



## pip7890

Why don't you test? I know a few who got their :bfp: as early as 10DPO. 

I'm going to start testing tomorrow when I'm 10DPO. I've got half a dozen ICs so I'm going to use those every day until AF comes or I get a :bfp: 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

dont encourage me!! evil OH telling me i gotta wait till the 15th at least !!!! :cry:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Ladies! I promised I wouldn't get excited but I almost feel like testing too. on CD16 (I believe it was) I wiped once and it was bloody/mucusy, which I suspect I might have ovulated sooner this time around. AF is still not here but I also told myself I wouldn't test until after I'm suppose to have AF if it doesn't come. SOOO I don't know what to do myself lol. Maybe I'll wait 5 more days or maybe I'll test tomorrow.


----------



## pip7890

Let's having a :test: Sunday!!!

I've just been out to buy some Superdrug cheapies. £4.19 for single test pack or £4.99 for double test pack. 

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Sounds good! I think I still have one from the last time I tested. I'll test tomorrow morning!


----------



## pip7890

Don't know what I'm getting excited for mind you. Other than the usual sore boobies Ive had no other symptoms!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Woo hoo Megarice! Calasen just won't be able to resist now!!!

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Regardless of the results I think it's always fun to pee on a stick! Especially when you do it with a group of friends lol. I get the sore boobies too, but I see that as a normal symptom now.


----------



## pip7890

Just as a matter of interest would you tell your OH before posting a :bfp: on here?

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

lol I don't know .. depends on if he's here or not.. I might want to think of a way to tell him before I tell him so I dk. What about you?


----------



## pip7890

Having miscarried the last one and knowing how hard he took that, do you think I could get away with just going into labour and telling him then?!!!

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Aw, Honey! I'm sure it was devastating to the both of you but he's probably the best support system you have. I'm sure he'll be just as excited and probably treat you like a queen. I believe I'd probably wait to tell my family and friends until I get into my 2nd tri myself. It'll be hard for me to keep it from my hubby though lol. You ladies are definitely one of the first to know!


----------



## Calasen

Soo much temptation!!!!!!! --- I prefer tescos 2 for £3.90 :)

Maybe i might tomorrow if he can be persuaded, as for who would be first to find out he'd be telling me :) I hate the suspense so hes first to look :) Would definately be saying on here before most other people are told though - its be such a long round for us to get to actually TTC that I don't want to risk too much pressure from well meaning friends and family until I feel safe in the pregnancy iykwim :)


----------



## pip7890

Any idea how I can upload pics from an iPhone?

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

pip7890 said:


> Any idea how I can upload pics from an iPhone?
> 
> Pip x

Not a clue sorry honey :(


----------



## MEGARICE03

I have no clue, sorry =( We should make tomorrow world BNB testing day lol. BFPS or BFNS pics be posted. lol I think it's just fun.


----------



## lucyoz34

You lot are soo funny!!!! I'm actually excited about 'test sunday' and I'm not even testing!!!lol post your results as soon as you can girlies ) my fingers an toes are crossed for you all!xxxx

We lost our last baby too, and next time we're not telling anyone until I start showing properly and can't hide it. I'm not sure I'll even have enough courage telling OH, whilst it's only me that knows, no one else need be upset if I miscarry again. I don't know, it's a tough one. Got to catch a bean first though!!xxxx

Lots an lots of luck to you lovely ladies ) xxx


----------



## pip7890

Well I tested using IC and FMU yesterday morning but lost concentration and allowed urine to go above line for one second. It showed positive but I ignored it as a spoiled test. 

Slept lots yesterday - so tired. Went and bought Superdrug test. Used this with urine I'd held in for about an hour. Within about two and a half mins a very faint line came up in the result window. 

I stopped myself going to the loo overnight and tested again with FMU. Both IC and Superdrug have a very faint line. Superdrug came up in three mins and IC barely there after five mins. 

Got photos of last night's test but don't know how to post on here. I'll see what I can do later. 

:hug:


Btw I'm 10DPO today.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:

The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.

The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)

The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.

Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

What do you think?

Pip x


----------



## lauraclili

Definitely positive! Congratulations!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh wow that's defo a positive hun!! Congratulations!! )) lush news!!xx how do you feel??xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Lucy. I'm in shock to be honest. So hope this is a sticky bean. Not sure I can face losing a third.

OH and I are cautiously excited but it's such early days anything can happen. It's out of our hands now. I'm focusing on the positive: OH can get me pregnant easily so fingers crossed this one will hang around a bit longer.

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Well, here are my results! I only have one test so I'll have to go to the store and get a digi later. For now I'm going to enjoy that I may have a :bfp: 

https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/31311.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, PIP! It's a little surreal for me right now.. I have noooo idea how to tell DH. I sent him a text with a picture saying, " what do you think?" but he hasn't gone up to get his phone yet.. I'm still in denial..


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Megarice!!

That's fantastic news. It's :bfp: Sunday!!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

MEGARICE03 said:


> Well, here are my results! I only have one test so I'll have to go to the store and get a digi later. For now I'm going to enjoy that I may have a :bfp:
> 
> https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/31311.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

There's no MAY about that Megarice. What's your due date? Mine's 27 November. It's an age away! OH has complained about the cost so near Christmas. DS is 15 in early December and I'm 41 at the end of December!!!

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Oh gosh- I dk.. November 7th?? that's 9 months from the first day of my last period.. ! I've had some evaps before so I'm a little cautious.. But we have to go to the store later so we'll know for sure soon!


----------



## pip7890

Keep us posted Megarice. That looks like a proper line to me.

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh girls this is so amazing!!!!! Congratulations megarice!!!!! I am soooooo happy for you both!! Two very definite positives! Fantastic ) !!!! Xxxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thank you, girls! Told my DH- he was smiling! I think we are both still in shock.. He couldn't hold it to himself so he called his mom, telling her we are cautious but that it looks real. She definitely freaked out! He has 4 cousins that are currently pregnant, so we'd have 5 new babies next Christmas! It's hard for me to believe it's not real though either.. =)


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations you two :) really hope this is your time :)

Me I got a glaring :bfn: :( starting to lose faith in my self now :(


----------



## pip7890

It's not over until the fat lady sings Calasen.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm so sorry to hear, Calasen. Do not give up! You know we are here with you every step of the way. I know it's easier said than done, but I have faith in you. You know, this was the first month I stopped trying. It'll happen, hun. I know it! And I'll be the first to tear up when it does. =)


----------



## MEGARICE03

it's official! https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/3132011-1.jpg


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Megarice! 

You other test was totally officially positive as well, you know... :D 

xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Thank you, Laura! Due date calculator shows 11/14/11.. It's becoming real. Thank you, ladies for all your support..


----------



## Calasen

Congrats honey -- :) heres hoping you have a fantastic and Happy 9 months!!! you soo deserve it! :)

For my part the :witch: decided to show 3 days early :( really fed up now :( I think the litre of ice cream in the freezer now needs to be made friends with :)


----------



## Calasen

ok i am officially confused bleeding stopped again and major cm :( badies messed up big time now and i am getting very stressed :(


----------



## MEGARICE03

I know we've discussed this before, but have you tried opks?


----------



## Calasen

i have trieds and they no helped :cry: I think i gonna take ths month off - I cant keep on this way :( Had alot of stress thie month already and the whole TTC is not helping. The stress in itself is not helping with my condition is aggrevated by stress and that have spend most of the past week at the vets for emergency appointments and an operations.

Also just found out that my nan is seriously ill and may not live much longer :( really need time out.


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm sorry to hear Calasen, It is good to take a break to gather yourself and gain some energy for the upcoming TTC. Who knows, it'll happen when you least expect it like it happened with me. Maybe you need a trip or a massage or an activity that can keep you busy. I hope the uncontrollable circumstances around you get better and easier to deal with and may the intangible become tangible. xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## HarliRexx

Wow! Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! Way to go ladies!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats to all the BFP's 
Im hoping its really catchy!!!!

Calsen good luck hon take some time to relax.


----------



## Calasen

i'm not quite sure whats going on now :) :witch: wasn't here as i first thouht was just spotting and now she is actually late -- maybe i should start taking bets on her? she may start actually turning up in time then just so i lose the bet with my luck :)


----------



## pip7890

When did you last test Calasen? What was the miu of the test?

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

i tested sunday at 11dpo so a bit early -- not sure on the miu of the test was just tescos own brand so if still no :witch: by friday we have said we are gonna test again. I have no idea anymore!! :) 

Hope your all keeping well and this process is a little less confusing for you then me :) But then I have never done things easy :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen could you have ovulated later that you thought and the bleed be implantation?? I dont want to give you false hope honey, just a thought x how you feeling??xx


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Calasen could you have ovulated later that you thought and the bleed be implantation?? I dont want to give you false hope honey, just a thought x how you feeling??xx

hopes always good whether false or not :)

It's possible but i also had a bleed on the 7th I have absolutely no idea whats going on but hey ho, plodding along!! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

One could've been ovulation bleeding and the other could've been implantation. I remember bleeding a little around cd16-17 kinda mucusy. I wonder if that was ovulation or implantation?? Either way could be good signs! I'd recommend a month off if this is not your month, it worked for me! But we can't count this month off yet =)


----------



## kaysmommy19

Hi! I'm so glad I found this! I've been internet searching for weeks now and everything i found was 2+ years old. I hope it's ok if I join in on this! I read up until page 27 and finally decided to register and join. 

My name is Kelley. I'm 24 years old, married to a sexy soldier for 5 years in April! We have a beautiful 4 year old baby girl. She's our honeymoon baby and she is the light of my life! She was born in jan 2007 and I got the mirena put in 3 weeks later. I just removed the mirena on Feb 16th in hopes for adding another beautiful baby to our family. I've been TTC since removal, but not actively trying. DH and I have just been having lots of fun! ;)

I had 5 days of spotting upon removal and 25 days later my AF was here. I started this past Sunday and it looks like it's finally letting up. Hopefully this month will be our month of conception. I would LOVE to give DH a BFP for our anniversary which would be the day AF is due (based on a 28 day cycle). 

I did buy some OPKs and will start using them next week. Wish me luck and send lots of baby dust! Hopefully I will get my BFP on April 8th!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Welcome Kaysmommy! I'm married to a soldier as well. It looks like you are doing all the right things. GL and we are here for you every step of the way!


----------



## pip7890

Hello Kaysmommy. Welcome. 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Welcome kaysmommy :)


----------



## kaysmommy19

Thanks for the welcomes! I see some of you have gotten your BFPs recently! Congrats and I wish you all a H&H 9 months!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, hope everyone's ok??x

Welcome to the thread kaysmommy19, lots of luck ttcing!xx

Any news calasen??xxx

Im on cd15, no ovulation detected yet!xx

Love an hugs xx


----------



## Calasen

still :bfn: got dr's on wednesday though as still late and now getting a lot of nosebleeds and neausea - i swear my bodys a mess :)


----------



## pip7890

Are you 6 days late? What are you using to test with?

Pip x


----------



## Luxy

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping onboard? 

I'm 27 and my DH is 34, we've been married for 18 months and I had mirena removed 11th March after having it in for 3yrs 9 months. I loved it for the first couple years and as a BC method I can't fault it, but then I sarted becoming emotional, had messed up sleep pattern and the acne of a 15 year old! It was only after having my mirena removed so we can ttc that I found out lots of the symptoms I had were likely due to mirena. 

I had what I think might have been AF on 13th March for only 2 days but as my cycles were very irregular with mirena I don't know if it was AF or just a bit of bleeding from having it removed. I had the evil mirena crash which lasted about 3 days, all I wanted to do was sleep, I was on an emotional rollercoaster - either happy, crying, having a go at DH for nothing etc... had the worst headache, back ache etc... but its all passed now luckily!

I have read so much about women getting a BFP first cycle after mirena and I would love to be one of them but somehow think I just won't be that lucky! I took my first OPK today which I guess would be CD8 if that was AF on the 13th?? I had a line but it wasn't as dark as the control line so just gonna keep testing everyday and DTD every other day - much to DH delight!!

Can I ask you ladies how long it took for your cycles to get into a regalar pattern and if you have had your BFP's how long it took afte the evil mirena was removed?!

Thanks and sticky baby dust to everyone

Luxy xx


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi Luxy, the time it takes everyones cycle to get back to normal varies A LOT! We try to keep a running list of ladies on this thread who have gotten their BFPs and how many cycles it took... the last updated one I could find was on page 107 if you want to check it out. Good luck TTC!


----------



## Calasen

welcome luxy :)

Yeah I am 6 days late now Pip honey :) Have only used tescos and sainsburys own brands so far as no money for a digi until monday :( Was really hoping for a :bfp: by yesturday really as was OH's birthday :)

Hows the pregnancy going Harly? All good and well i hope :) XXX


----------



## lucyoz34

aw calasen Im sorry hun, I hope the docs can shed some light on it all for you xx you must be so fed up xxx sending lots of positive thoughts xx

Hey luxy, yea Harlie's right, everyone is very very different. And its not always ideal to catch in the first cycle, although its all you can think about at the time!! your body isn't always ready for that eggie xx I learnt the hard way unfortunately. 

lots of luck an dust though, its all a monster journey!!!xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

I took about 15 tests when I found out, 4 of those were tescos own, and they all showed negative when the others were positive. I dont think they're as sensitive hun xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: 

Hope you dont mind me joining in here! My OH and I have just decided to start TTC#1. I'm on my 2nd Mirena Coil and have had them in place now for 7 years! I'm phoning the FP clinic tomorrow to arrange to have it removed. 

I'm a bit scared about how long it will take to conceive as apart from the first month after insertion (for both coils) and maybe the odd once or twice in 7 years I havent had AF at all. 

Now that we have decided I want it to happen already! Patience is not something I have a lot of clearly :lol:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello collie welcome to the thread, lots of newbies at the mo!! I had my mirena in for six years, with no af, bliss! I had a small bleed when it was removed, and conceived next cycle. Unfortunately I lost the lil bubby, but my fertility returned quickly. However if you read through the girlies stories on here, you'll see that everyone has very different experiences, but we all seem to get there in the end!! Lots of relaxed PMA, and patience!! Good luck hun and here's hoping for a quick BFP xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Luxy said:


> I had what I think might have been AF on 13th March for only 2 days but as my cycles were very irregular with mirena I don't know if it was AF or just a bit of bleeding from having it removed.
> 
> I have read so much about women getting a BFP first cycle after mirena and I would love to be one of them but somehow think I just won't be that lucky! I took my first OPK today which I guess would be CD8 if that was AF on the 13th?? I had a line but it wasn't as dark as the control line so just gonna keep testing everyday and DTD every other day - much to DH delight!!
> 
> Can I ask you ladies how long it took for your cycles to get into a regalar pattern and if you have had your BFP's how long it took afte the evil mirena was removed?!

Hi Luxy

Welcome to the group.

The bleed you had a few days after having the mirena removed is quite normal, but doesn't always count as :witch:.

As a few others have said, everyone is different. For example, I used IUC/IUD for 14 years following the birth of my DS. For the last 7 or 8 years I used Mirena. I had very irregular light bleeding/spotting (never enough to soak a regular tampon) over the last couple of years. The last such bleed was on 14 October 2010 and I had the mirena removed on 18 October 2010. :witch: never came so I tested around CD28 but never got a :bfp:. I did test again a few weeks later and got a :bfp: at 7w3d. Unfortunately I contracted swine flu and miscarried at 10w 3d on Boxing Day. My cycles since the miscarriage have been all over the place and I didn't even know if I was ovulating.

I started temping, checking my CM and using the CBFM this month. I found out that I was ovulating 4 days earlier (CD12) than I thought and therefore was able to :sex: at the right time. I got a :bfp: at CD21/9DPO and baby is due in November.



Calasen said:


> Yeah I am 6 days late now Pip honey :) Have only used tescos and sainsburys own brands so far as no money for a digi until monday :(

What miu are they Calasen? I've been using ICs and Superdrug (both 10miu) although the Superdrug is giving a better line. Superdrug have an offer on at the moment, 3 for 2, and you can buy a twin pack for £4.99 (so £9.98 for 6 tests).



collie_crazy said:


> Now that we have decided I want it to happen already! Patience is not something I have a lot of clearly :lol:

Hi Collie. Welcome to this group. It's a perfect place for impatient women - I should know 'cos I love it here!

:dust: to all

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Welcome to the newbies! It's very normal to spot a few days after removal and just like the others have said, each experience is vastly different. However, I will continue praising the unconditional support and encouragement you get from being a part of this wonderful group. We are with you every step of the way. It personally took me 6 months. At first I was just miscalculating my cycle length and on my 4th cycle I decided to use opks which helped immensely pinpoint that instead of a 28 day cycle, I was at a 38 day cycle!! I finally 'gave up' and decided to not try for a cycle. And as fate has it after a spontaneous test 'sunday' I got my :bfp: NOT expecting it.. I would've gone MAD without the support of this thread. 

Pip; How are you doing, hun? Have you scheduled a doc's appt yet? 

Calasen; keeping my fingers crossed for you, hunny. =)


----------



## pip7890

Hi Megarice

Saw the doctor on Friday. Asked about progesterone and early scan. He's going to consult obgyn at hospital today to see what they recommend but not to get my hopes up. Booked in to see midwife on 15 April. 

Got plenty of nausea, bloat, wind, backache, light cramps and sore boobs to make surei don't forget I'm pregnant! Did another test on Saturday just to make sure lines were getting darker and they were. 

How are you?

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'm glad to hear, Pip. I'm doing swell. I have my first appt today and I am excited. I don't know if to take my DH or not but he's coming! He's super excited as well. It's refreshing as my first husband did not take the news so well. Symptoms wise I haven't experienced much nausea. Instead I've been super tired, my breasts feel full and I definitely go to the ladies more often. So glad to be sharing in this journey with you! Hope everyone else is doing great. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Luxy

Well I definately think my body is getting itself into a cycle after having mirena out. (tmi alert)...After a trip to the loo a bit earlier I got far too excited after wiping and seeing some CM on the loo paper! Hopefully evil mirena has not messed up my body too much after all!

Being very new to this I never realised or understood what this "gunk I keep seeing" was but having spent the past 10 days obsessivly reading about cycles, ovulating etc... I've been waiting for some kind of sign that I'm getting fertile! Hubbys gonna get some tonight!!! :rofl:

Sorry for the tmi but I am ridiculously excited!!

Sticky baby dust to all

Luxy xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Well I had my mirena out today!! So I guess its all systems go. Speaking to the nurse that removed it she said I should start ovulating within about 7 days and she see's no problem with 'starting' straight away! 

I'm excited!! 

We're thinking about trying the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, as I've been without AF for 7 years now I have no idea about my cycle. Do you think this is a good idea? Has anyone used it successfully after Mirena?


----------



## cliqmo

Yey Collie_Crazy how exciting!! I elected against the CB monitor as we decided to keep the pressure off and NTNP first (the first few :sex: seem sooo naughty!) but thinking about OPKs now after miscarrying :D


----------



## kaysmommy19

OK ladies, I have a question...This is the first cycle since I've been off the Mirena. I didn't have AF for 3.5 years on it, so as much as I would LOVE to have a baby, I'm primarily keeping track of everything via OPKs to know what my cycle is. 

DH and I want to have as little stress as possible when TTC. We want to just have fun doing it, and leaving the rest into gods hands. However, I wouldn't complain at all if I had my BFP on April 8th for our 5 year anniversary. 

Got the mirena out Feb. 16. Had post removal spotting for 4 days from the 16th-20th of February. 25 days later on March 12th I started my period so I marked the 12th as CD1. I decided to start using OPKs on CD9 since I wasn't sure exactly when I would be ovulating. 

Took an First response OPK yesterday and it was negative (CD9). Took another first response OPK today (CD10) at the same time as yesterday, 1:30pm, and i'm pretty sure it is positive. Both control line and reference line are the exact same color, although, neither lines are super dark as they normally are. Usually the control line is always really dark, but in this case, they are both dark but not as dark as I thought they would be. They are both the same color nonetheless. 

I know First Response predicts your 2 most fertile days and it predicts anywhere 12-36 hours. If it was positive today that would mean I will be ovulating around CD12 and CD13. Does this seem right? Would that mean my normal cycles right now are only 24-25 days? If that was right, then AF would becoming around 12DPO which would be around the 5th of April. Would I even be able to test that early? This is all so confusing. Thanks to anyone who made it this far. ;)

We BD last night, and this morning before DH went to work, and I'm sure there will be more when he gets home (like I said, we're having fun ;) )


----------



## pip7890

collie_crazy said:


> We're thinking about trying the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, as I've been without AF for 7 years now I have no idea about my cycle. Do you think this is a good idea? Has anyone used it successfully after Mirena?

I used the CBFM for the first time this month because I wasn't sure if/when I was ovulating. Turns out I was ovulating 4 days earlier than I thought so was missing the fertile window. Got my :bfp: the first month. I'd highly recommend them and, for me, worth every penny. Got mine from Amazon at a discount.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello everyone

wow busy couple of days on here. My DS 15th bday was on thurs then more renos - just painting and redecoration on the weekend. 2 more rooms done now painting the kitchen and living room then the real renos start. But DP and i did much better then the first time no disagreements!

So I found my old calender when cleaning from before any bc 2yrs ago. I had a short cycle then 21-25 days long. That means if I have returned to that then I could have ov just after af first visit. When I wasn't charting anything for a few days.

However if I am now a longer cycle then I should ov in the next few days. I have no symptoms ie cervix or temps and ov kits are all neg.

I hate the waiting game and not knowing what my body is doing

welcome to all the newbies this is an amazingly supportive group!!!!

Pip that is good the dr is consulting with an ob! Calsen good luck on wed

baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Calasen

pdmcd17 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> wow busy couple of days on here. My DS 15th bday was on thurs then more renos - just painting and redecoration on the weekend. 2 more rooms done now painting the kitchen and living room then the real renos start. But DP and i did much better then the first time no disagreements!
> 
> So I found my old calender when cleaning from before any bc 2yrs ago. I had a short cycle then 21-25 days long. That means if I have returned to that then I could have ov just after af first visit. When I wasn't charting anything for a few days.
> 
> However if I am now a longer cycle then I should ov in the next few days. I have no symptoms ie cervix or temps and ov kits are all neg.
> 
> I hate the waiting game and not knowing what my body is doing
> 
> welcome to all the newbies this is an amazingly supportive group!!!!
> 
> Pip that is good the dr is consulting with an ob! Calsen good luck on wed
> 
> baby dust to everyone!

I sooo feel the same honey -- its sooo frustrating not knowing one day to the next whats happening :)

Had 5 bdays this week so far and more to come -- I hate march/april :)

still no :witch: and no sign of her either :( so still clueless :) although OH claims thats my normal state :)

Hopw alls well girlys!!! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi pdmcd17

Finally figured out what renos means!!! Hope your DS had a good birthday.

I'm all done in so off to bed, but I have just played my turn in Wordscraper. You're good!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Kaysmommy- That's exactly why I love opks bc you can pinpoint your cycle without the guesswork. It didn't work for me on my first cycle but when I was NTNP I knew just around the time to get busy! And I knew exactly when to expect AF. I tested the next day and I still had a positive opk. Maybe you can try that too. GL. 

Congrats to the new ' ex-mirena girls'! I definitely recommend opks and most importantly would recommend to try to be stress free. :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## HarliRexx

Calasen said:


> Hows the pregnancy going Harly? All good and well i hope :) XXX

Thanks! Everything is going well so far! My next scan is tomorrow and we're hoping to find out the gender. So excited!


----------



## Calasen

HarliRexx said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> Hows the pregnancy going Harly? All good and well i hope :) XXX
> 
> Thanks! Everything is going well so far! My next scan is tomorrow and we're hoping to find out the gender. So excited!Click to expand...

GL honey!!!! FX for you!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## collie_crazy

GL for your scan! 

Well its day 1 post-mirena and so far I have only had fairly minor cramps. No spotting yet -- and even though I know its too early we :sex: this morning just because we are so excited :happydance:

I've decided to wait until next cycle to start OPKs... I think!


----------



## Luxy

collie_crazy said:


> I've decided to wait until next cycle to start OPKs... I think!

You're stronger willed then me!! I'm 12 days post mirena and I've already used a load!! 

Since I'm really unsure about my cycle hubby and I have been :sex: every other day "just in case"!!! I would give anything to get a BFP first month of trying but being realistic I can't see it happening, but we can still have fun trying!

Good luck to you and hope you get your BFP soon! And I hope your "mirena crash" isn't too bad!

Luxy xx


----------



## kaysmommy19

Good Luck and Fx you get your BFP soon! 

Well, it's official. I am ovulating. (ok, maybe not official, but I'm 95% sure I am) Based on physical symptoms, CM, and a positive yesterday on my OPK. 

DH will not be home at all today and probably won't be home till after midnight. I will have to stay up and wait for him or leave a note to wake me up. ;)

We BD twice yesterday and once this morning before work as well as everyday last week, so I'm hoping i'm able to catch that egg!


----------



## Calasen

Yuck evil Dr's want more bloods!!! - this time its actually to start invetigating fertility though -- meep!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

that is good calsen - investigation!!
Kaysmommy good news.

So I know my heartburn gets worse before my period but it is bad since yestreday very unusually so, and I am tired and tender breasts and i feel like i have to pee all the time.
I am on cd16 so it is early and still no sign of ov. Mind you if my cycle is short AF will visit in about 5days.

Im praying I ov when i wasn't monitoring and this is p symptoms but I am afraid to get my hopes up till im really late ie if i return to a normal 28 day cycle so i could maybe test in 2weeks if af doesn't show up. But Im pretty sure it is just pms symptoms (but i can wish).


----------



## pip7890

:dust: for you. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been away. I just wanted to let you all know that I will be back. We lost the baby. I found out at 11 + 3 wks. The baby was strong and viable at 8+3 so it happened at some point between then and now. I am waiting to MC so that we can start trying again. I have never been through a MC before so I am scared and heartbroken. I loved this baby so much already. I promise I will be back. I miss you all.


----------



## Calasen

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been away. I just wanted to let you all know that I will be back. We lost the baby. I found out at 11 + 3 wks. The baby was strong and viable at 8+3 so it happened at some point between then and now. I am waiting to MC so that we can start trying again. I have never been through a MC before so I am scared and heartbroken. I loved this baby so much already. I promise I will be back. I miss you all.

Oh honey I am soo sorry :( I can't even begin to imagine your pain at the moment :( :hug:


----------



## cliqmo

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been away. I just wanted to let you all know that I will be back. We lost the baby. I found out at 11 + 3 wks. The baby was strong and viable at 8+3 so it happened at some point between then and now. I am waiting to MC so that we can start trying again. I have never been through a MC before so I am scared and heartbroken. I loved this baby so much already. I promise I will be back. I miss you all.

Hey BB, I'm really sorry to hear your sad news. I also had a MMC which was identified at 10wks when the bean had stopped growing at 7wks. It is such an awful feeling and I wish you all the strength and courage you need to make the next few weeks and months bearable. Huge hugs xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Brandy, 
I'm so sorry you are going through this. My thoughts are with you. 

x


----------



## Luxy

Big huge massive :hug: Brandies xx

Thoughts and prayers with you and your OH

xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Brandies I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh Brandy, I am so sorry to hear this! I've been wondering where you are, and my thoughts and prayers are certainly with you during this difficult time.


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry for your loss Brandy. 

I found the Miscarriage Support section of the forum incredibly helpful when I miscarried at Christmas. There are also some super groups within the TTC After Loss section as well. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, Brandy.. :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

So sorry to read your sad news BB :( 


Well I am now 3 days post Mirena and still feel fine. I am hoping thus means I have skipped over the post-Mirena crash that some seem to suffer but I suppose it is still early. 

I'm a little confused about my OHs reactions now though. He was the one to bring up TTC, excited about arranging my removal etc but now only 3 days later he feels a bit distant. He got up early this morning before I had wokeup which he never does and then when I went down to suggest he come back to bed ( :winkwink: ) he said no :( dont know if he's maybe just a little freaked out but I hope he gets over it soon we have much BDing to do!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw Brandy, hun Im so sorry xxx is really unfair isn't it xxx I hope your ok and coming to terms with it slowly xxx it'll soon be all over and you can move forward xxx though nothing can help the way you feel now, it will get easier xxx I lost my baby at 14 weeks, Id never felt loss like it xx but now a few months on, we're getting used to ttcing again and looking forward to the excitement starting again! lots of hugs huni, we're all thinking about you xx

I think Iv gone a second cycle without ovulating, I chart and temp and check cm, but no signs. Have any of you had this prob? Will it just sort itself out?? It's been since I had my mc removed. 

Love an hugs xxx


----------



## Calasen

Sorry if this is TMI girls but a bit confused :)

I am now 1 or 2 weeks late for :witch: and today have had some really think dark brown mucky discharge - have never had this before :( -- any ideas what it could be?


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, I'm taking a guess.. But isn't dark brown mean old blood? What would that mean though? Around the time I approx conceived I had a redish mucusy discharge. At least you are on your way to hopefully getting some answers now when you go back to your doc. =)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Collie, I'm sorry your DH is being distant. In a time like this the first thing you want is support from spouse. He probably feels a little scared right now. There's probably a million things raising through his mind. If I were you, I'd let him have his space. (IT kills me too!) I've had to do this with my DH and it took me a while to accept that it's as necessary for him to have his space as it is for me to NOT feel alone.. And it all happens at the same time =( . I'd suggest to maybe look for support to friends and family and entertain yourself with different activities. I'm sure it'll soon pass. =)


----------



## collie_crazy

Well we spoke about it and sorted it out. Apparently he was concerned that he was being too pushy and he thought it might be scaring me!!! Silly boy.

I've had some crampy pains today :( I've not had period cramps like this since before the mirena - 7 years ago! Its not nice :cry:


----------



## Calasen

Ok maybe the discharge was pre :witch: since following :sex: tonight I had a bleed that stopped pretty soon after and that usually only happens before a period. Maybe the discharge was simply because I was late again this month? - Oh well time will tell.


----------



## Calasen

ARGHHHHHHHHHH -- wasn't period!!!

I think I'm gonna go a little crazy now please? :)

Hope all are well girlys - been a bit quiet lately :)


----------



## lucyoz34

So where do you think you are cycle wise calasen?? Is it worth testing?? It's crazy how different all our cycles are considering we're all girlies with the same bits! So frustrating! I'm charting on ff, and according to that Iv ovulated, but I swear I haven't, my cm hasnt changed at all. No idea what's going on :wacko::shrug: 

Love an hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> So where do you think you are cycle wise calasen?? Is it worth testing?? It's crazy how different all our cycles are considering we're all girlies with the same bits! So frustrating! I'm charting on ff, and according to that Iv ovulated, but I swear I haven't, my cm hasnt changed at all. No idea what's going on :wacko::shrug:
> 
> Love an hugs to everyone xx

I have absolutly no idea where i actually am :( -- getting signs of ovulation and period at same time :( :cry:


----------



## collie_crazy

Day 6 post mirena and I feel like I am dying :nope: 

Unsure if its just a coincidence that I've happened to become ill 6 days after removal or if its just my body reacting to the removal! I had sharp pains in my tummy a few days ago then bleeding started yesterday - although it has been very light. However last night I barely slept due to pains in my tummy and back and although I didn't check with a thermometer I am sure that I had an on / off temp. Feel awful today, just general nasuea but no actually sickness and my tummy still hurts although I dont seem to be bleeding anymore. Had to call in sick to work because I think I managed about 2 hours sleep last night.

No idea whats going on! But I hope it goes away quickly!!


----------



## Calasen

collie_crazy said:


> Day 6 post mirena and I feel like I am dying :nope:
> 
> Unsure if its just a coincidence that I've happened to become ill 6 days after removal or if its just my body reacting to the removal! I had sharp pains in my tummy a few days ago then bleeding started yesterday - although it has been very light. However last night I barely slept due to pains in my tummy and back and although I didn't check with a thermometer I am sure that I had an on / off temp. Feel awful today, just general nasuea but no actually sickness and my tummy still hurts although I dont seem to be bleeding anymore. Had to call in sick to work because I think I managed about 2 hours sleep last night.
> 
> No idea whats going on! But I hope it goes away quickly!!

:hug: poor thing - hopefully it passes soon for you XXX


----------



## lucyoz34

I remember similar feelings when I had mine removed collie, felt like period pains and pmt from the previous 6 yrs had arrived, vile xx it did pass tho xx if it goes on too long hun or is too painful then let your docs know, just in case something's up xx hope you feel better soon xx
Im sorry calasen, sounds crap xx have the docs been any help??xx


----------



## Calasen

No appointment for the bloods for initial fertility checks until April 6th :( Just more waiting around i guess :(


----------



## lucyoz34

That's all this process seems to be, waiting around. If not for O then for time to test, or af! Must be hard to stay positive though xx I hope you get some answers, or maybe even that something happens before then xx
Does anyone know is it possible to O without your cm changing??xx


----------



## pip7890

It's possible to have so little cm that you miss it I think. 

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Well I think I'm out this month af appears to be here
Which means im a 21 day cycle like before any bc

Now I have to evaluate if I'm gonna continue ttc I really wanted a baby the year I turned 40 and now I'm not sure. Also he's no longer sure he wants one- time to re-evaluate
Goodluck ladies


----------



## pip7890

As you're both undecided why not NTNP? I went one way then the other when I thought about another one: our age; cost; energy levels; flexibility; work etc but the question I asked myself was "when I'm older and I look back at my life what will I regret more?". When I did that I realised that I didn't want my biggest regret to be not trying to have another baby. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Very true pip xxx

How is everyone?xx


----------



## pdmcd17

So we talked and the stress of the renovations and ttc are getting to him he's feeling old, we are now NTNP till after the reno's then revisiting so Im gonna keep on doing my thing and let him not stress over it as it is hard for him.

I just was so dissappoited (had a proper crying session )yesterday when AF came - I was really hoping for my bfp and my dec baby well now here's hoping i will have a 2012 baby

thank you all for your support I couldn't do it with out you all


----------



## collie_crazy

Hope everyone is well :hug:

Well it is now day 8 post Mirena and I have no idea where in my cycle I am!! Infact I am only now realising that at 24 years of age I know very little about my cycle at all. I have had the Mirena for over 7 years, it was put in just after my 17th birthday and I've never had any periods on it so I guess I've never really had to know or learn about my cycle! 

Anyway, I started bleeding on Saturday but it was only a small amount, not even enough for a full pad. Overnight there was nothing and Sunday it was only a small amount whilst wiping. Monday there was a small amount of what can only be described as brown sludge and today there is nothing. Sorry if this is TMI!!! 

So I'm not sure whats going on. If anyone can explain then feel free. 

If I am right... then AF should be around 14 days post ovulation? So surely that wasn't AF because I had only had the Mirena removed 5 days before the bleed so couldn't have ovulated? :shrug: 

It also hasn't helped that I have been ill since Saturday night with a temperature and sickness. Thankfully that seems to have cleared up now although I still feel nautious and tired and I did wake up yesterday with a random rash around my eyelids but that also seems to have gone now. 

I just wish I knew what was going on so we knew when to get :sex: we are both so desperate for :baby:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi collie, 

Most likely, and this is what happened to me post-Mirena, your bleed will probably start a new cycle for you even though there wasn't very much of it just because you've taken away the hormone stopper when you had your Mirena out and now your body will be resetting itself. 

I'd just have a look out for EWCM as, for me, that's a pretty safe bet that ovulation is just around the corner. 

Your LP can be anything from 10-16 days and tends to be pretty stable (ignore me if you know all of this!) but you won't know until you experience it yourself when you're paying attention! I know in my case that I didn't know anything about this stuff before Mirena and then when I had mine out it was a whole new world!! 

Contrary to what most people say, you can, and indeed a lot of people do, ovulate when you have mirena it's just that you don't build up the lining to need you to have AF. So, it is possible that you had ov'd... 

I hope you're feeling better! I hate it when I'm ill... 

And if you want my advice...?! I'd just have :sex: and enjoy it - it certainly can't hurt! 

x


----------



## pip7890

pdmcd17 said:


> So we talked and the stress of the renovations and ttc are getting to him he's feeling old, we are now NTNP till after the reno's then revisiting so Im gonna keep on doing my thing and let him not stress over it as it is hard for him.
> 
> I just was so dissappoited (had a proper crying session )yesterday when AF came - I was really hoping for my bfp and my dec baby well now here's hoping i will have a 2012 baby
> 
> thank you all for your support I couldn't do it with out you all

It's good that you talked and have come up with some sort of plan. I'nm sure that you can "manage" the situation so that you :sex: around your fertile time without making a big deal of it to him.

Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust: for your New Year baby.

Pip x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi to all TTC and those with BFP's!!! Newbie here and just decided to check out this fabulous group of Ex-Mirena users. My name is Ricka and I am 32....I broke up with my Mirena after 4yrs and 7 months :happydance: (he took it well lol). DH and I are actively TTC and I am approx. 3 DPO. So I am seriously hoping for a BFP, will be testing 4/6/11 and I am getting antsy :wacko: after all that BD'ing...SSBD to all the ladies TTC and congrats to all those with BFP's!!:flower:


----------



## MadiMommy12

Hi ladies! It's been awhile. We've been super busy finishing the basement. Adding 3 new bedrooms! :)

Good news - AF finally came on the 24th. Charts say I'll ovulate the 5th! Still BD'ing everyday! Hopefully this is our month!

Congrats to everyone with their BFP's!

And baby dust to every one else!! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Welcome, FngrsCrossed! GL and lots of :dust: to you!!!

GL madimommy!


----------



## lucyoz34

Happy mothers day to all you lovely mummies and mummies to be :flower: xxxxxxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello ladies
Lucy you had me so confused mothers day is in may in Canada (&US), but happy mothers day to all the lovely UK ladies.

So one more room painted and decorated, only the livingroom and hallway ( including stairs). Then onto the real renovations turning the lift into a bedroom and building a recroom. DBF now thinks we can lay the hardwood in the livingroom not sure but that's a few weeks away- so we can think about it.

So af is ended so hopefully I ov in the next day and can get my bfp!

Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## pip7890

Hello. Glad to hear renos going well. Sending you lots of :dust:

Pip x


----------



## collie_crazy

Its official I have literally no idea what is going on with me and my body :dohh:

Woke up this morning feeling very bloated... but happy that my OPKs had come through the post! Tomorrow would be CD11 so I was planning on starting the OPKs from then. Went shopping to pick up a birthday cake for a friend and suddenly felt very wet. Went to the loo in the shopping centre and was passing clots of blood. My underwear and trousers were soaked through :( Luckily I had a long jacket on so I quickly picked up the cake and headed home! 

I cleaned up and went to lunch with my mum, 2 hours later and the pad I had on is saturated already! 

So whilst I thought I was due to ovulate within the next few days my body seems to have other ideas!! Bit disheartened as I was looking forward to getting down to business :winkwink: Guess we will just have to wait a while longer for my body to sort itself out post mirena.


----------



## pip7890

Oh dear Collie. How distressing. How long is it since you had the mirena removed? Are you in pain? Does it feel like :witch:?

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Collie, it definitely sounds like AF. I think you'd be pretty lucky to get a full blown AF after getting your mirena removed recently! GL, hun and keep us updated.


----------



## Calasen

Just coming off AF for me now so and got testing on weds to see if my PCOS is bad again :( and if alls good be back to baby making this month :)

on a light note a friend sent me this to help make me giggle :) 
https://babies.icanhascheezburger.com/2011/04/04/funny-kids-pictures-new-parent-must-have/


----------



## collie_crazy

Its just over 2 weeks since Mirena was removed so I suppose I am expecting maybe too much too soon. But I dont think I can handle bleeding every week so it better stop soon :(


----------



## clairmichael

Hello there ex marina gals.....

Well its been a very long time on here i felt like i was gettin a little obsessed n my df said that we should take a brk frm the ttc n let nature take its course well that was nov/dec n still no BFP :( my af was late last cycle n i could of sworn i was prego but nope every test bfn then wen af finally arrived it was very diff very light only lasted 2 days hardly even worth a towel a day lol so decided 2 stock up on opks new bbt thermo n renewed my ff n i was on my ttc mission once again lol :) i got my pos opk last thurs cd11 n pos only 4 a day where normally 3-4 days def pos since sept last yr i even had ewcm n soooooo bad cramps even had 2 take painkillers so that o was defo never had any of that b4 lol typed in my temp sat n i even got a control line yaaaaaay defo pos thurs never had a red control line so now im 5dpo n in the tww whoop whooop never o that early tho normally get my 1st pos around cd13-14 somthin changed this month n i like it lol ive had a few reading the results tend 2 say basically april/may cycle BFP may so fx 
Just been readin a few post back 2 catch up n there are sooooo many newbies so im not on my own 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies,

Sorry I havent been around. I finally had my miscarriage last night. It was so bad I spent the night in the hospital. I have never been in that kind of pain in my entire life. I went through 9hrs of hard labor. They gave me morphine, which did absolutely NOTHING! God forbid, if this ever were to happen again, there is no DR alive that could talk me out of a D&C! If I didnt want to move on so badly I would seriously consider killing my OB! Lol! No seriously! We recently found out that it was actually most likely him that caused the baby to die in the first place. Whan I was 7+4 wks he had me take a vaginal medication for a slight bacterial infection. At the time I was scared to take it because the pamplet said not to while you are pregnant. I only took 3 days of it, had my scan the next day and then they say the baby was dead two days later. I was laying in bed the other night and it just came to me that 3 days after taking this stuff, the baby died, so I looked it up online and EVERYTHING i found said to never take it during the first tri as it can and most often will cause a miscarriage. I am heartbroken that I couldnt even trust my DR to keep my baby safe, but at least I know that it wasnt something that I did, or my diabetes like my DR tried to blame it on. My parents want my to pursue the issue legally, but I just want to move on and concentrate on making another baby. I will be finding a new OB, thats for sure!


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry Brandy. That is a terrible thing to happen and you have every right to be angry. I know after I miscarried at Christmas after contracting swine flu I wanted to assault every person I saw who didn't cover their mouth when they coughed. I still feel angry now but every day gets a little easier. Being pregnant again has never taken away the pain of an earlier loss but it helps me look forward. 

Only you know whether you are strong enough to take legal action. Don't be pushed into something you're not ready for. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Duplicate post


----------



## Calasen

Oh Brandy :( theres no words to say how much i feel for you right now :( :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Brandy im sorry huni 4 ur loss my thoughts r with u xxxx


----------



## HarliRexx

Oh my god Brandy...that is absolutely terrible! I just can't believe it! To think that a doctor would make such a mistake!

I personally think there needs to be some kind of action taken against this doctor. Who knows if you were the first woman he's done this to or if you'll be the last. If all the information you read online is correct then this is a case of extreme negligence. Just give yourself some time to process what has happened and let your emotions settle a bit before you make a decision one way or another. My thoughts and prayers are certainly with you.


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh God Brandi Im so sorry. What was the medication? :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Brandie my thoughts and prays are with you

So still no sign of any ov yet. If my cycle is lengthening I'm hoping for this weekend!
Were in niagara falls ont for 3 days/nights!!!
My honey's in a hockey tournament, so lots of relaxing and bd'ing
It would be neat to make a baby in the honeymoon capitol lol.

Finally spring weather is here were gonna get up to 18(deg cel) this weekend!!!! So lots of new life being created - here's hoping it rubs off on us ttc'ers

Wishing everyone a great weekend and lots of baby dust:)


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh Brandy I am so so sorry xxx That's a dreadful thing to discover xxx I hope you've got all the support you need now to grieve xxx I went through a similar thing a couple of months ago xx in time you will heal, and look forward to being pregnant again xx As far as taking it further, that's entirely your decision, do whatever you think is right, when you feel strong enough to cope with it xxx huge hugs xxxx

Its been such a gorgeous day, sunshine seems to make people so much happier and more relaxed :happydance: lush xx 

I hope everyone's well x love and hugs xxx


----------



## Calasen

I'm making the most of this beautiful spring weather and have en out walking in the woods with the dog. :) It's this time of year that makes me feel amazing and hopefully this positive attitude really helps me concieve :) still waiting on the results from the blood tests and should get them next week sometime.

Hope your all well XXX


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw fingers crossed for you calasen x i hope you get some useful answers soon. But in the meantime PMA and happiness is definitely half the battle xx
Good luck to everyone trying xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Ok people help:shrug: is it possible to ovulate on cd8??? Iv got eggwhite cm, no change in temp though. What's happening?????!
Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Ok people help:shrug: is it possible to ovulate on cd8??? Iv got eggwhite cm, no change in temp though. What's happening?????!
> Hope your all ok xxx

I've no idea sorry honey :( go grab the OH just incase though!


----------



## lucyoz34

Haha lol! I'm on it :winkwink::haha: x


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Brandi I am so so sorry :cry: :hug: 

Calasen! GL! I love this weather too :) It just lifts my mood so much. 

Well girls!! I just got my first positive OPK! I am more than a little excited by this!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

lucy it is possible to ovulate that early, especially if you have a short cycle- good luck

I still have seen no signs of ovulation with both my cycles, my guess is if i am ovulating it is at the last day of my period ie day 7 as im still spotting and not checking. 
Can't wait to see some positive changes soon or the fertility dr in july.


----------



## kaysmommy19

Hi Ladies!! Well, I only posted a couple times since joining and I've been busy BDing and enjoying my family, but I wanted to let everyone know...

I conquered! I got my BFP on April 6th, got confirmation at my Dr's on the 8th, and my hcg levels were at 731! 

Mirena was removed Feb 16th, had 5 days of post removal spotting. On March 11th started AF, and April 6th got my BFP! 

My First OB appt is on April 25th! Pray for a sticky bean for me! We're super excited. I'm Due December 15th. When the baby is born my DD will be one month shy of 5 years older then her new baby brother or sister.


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations honey XX


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, kaysmommy!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ooooo congrats! That's lovely news)xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Kaysmommy!

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Ok so cd8, eggwhite cm and a slight temp increase this morning. This is so strange! No cm today. I don't know, did I ovulate??


----------



## Calasen

sorry lucy still clueless :) 

Got my bloods back - theres no obvious problems and my PCOS is still at minimmun levels so shouldn't be a problem :) gonna give it another few months and then look at more investigations if i am still struggling.


----------



## lucyoz34

Well that's good news I guess calasen, nothing obvious the matter x perhaps your body is just taking it's time settling down and regulating. Lots of PMA for you x just relax for now, be happy and give your body a chance x I'm sure it'll get there xxx good luck and fx'ed xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Well that can't have been ovulation then, my temp has dropped this morning. Can you just have eggwhite cm randomly for no reason???x

Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Well still no sign of ovulation yet

I'm hoping I don't see af soon and could get a bfp but I'm pms'ing big time ( could be nice if my symptoms were preg)

I'm currently trying to focus on exercising, I'm getting back into running I'm starting to train for a 10k in june and hopefully loose 25lbs in the process.

I'm off to the salon for a new style! 

Have a good day ladies


----------



## collie_crazy

Have you tried using OPKs Lucy? 

My OPKs have went back to negative after having 2 days of positives (in the evenings only) so I *think* I might have ovulated. I am not temping though and I havent noticed any cm so a bit unsure :shrug:

Hoping and praying I did and we caught that egg! My poor OH is a bit tired with all the BD'ing I've been demanding! Hehe


----------



## cliqmo

Can you guys alll remind me how long ago you had the Mirena out? (and how long you had it?)_ I find it really interesting at the varying lengths of time it takes for our cycles to regulate :D


----------



## Calasen

7 years in and removed sept 2nd - so 6 months ago XXX

How is everyone?


----------



## pip7890

I used mirena for about 7 or 8 years and a regular coil for about 6 years before that. Got it taken out October 2010. Fell pregnant before AF post-Mirena came. Miscarriage at end of December. Normal AF in January and very light AF in February and :bfp: in March. Currently 8w pregnant. 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

OMG Pip!!!! Congratulations honey XXXXX

Really wishing you the best time of it you certainly deserve a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Had mine in for about 6 1/2 years got mine taken out in late september.. BFP in early March and almost 10w now. I've heard that on average though a couple may take a year and that is with or without the Mirena. It seemed so simple when I had my first. Well, I wasn't even trying then but I guess so many things have to be right for it to happen. It truly is a miracle.


----------



## lucyoz34

I had my mirena for 6 years, removed on sept 23 last year, got my BFP on 21st November but then miscarried at 14 weeks. I think I caught too early. Had two strange cycles since mc though, im not even sure Iv ovulated. 

I'm going to try opk's next month collie_crazy if I don't catch this cycle. According to ff, I'm fertile for the next 4 days, so fingers crossed I do ovulate xx


----------



## lauraclili

I had mine for 7 and a half years, have been TTCing 14 months and got my :bfp: yesterday (16dpo) :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations lauraclili

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

aww yay congrats honey XXX

I love spring it makes things all fertile - I'm O'ing in the next few days so fingers crossed:)


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw big congrats lauraclili xx lush news!!!xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Had mine 4 years. Removed Aug 8th, had 2 AFs and then got BFP on 3rd cycle. Currently 28 weeks preg with a little girl and look like a whale :haha:

:dust: to you all :hugs: Congrats Pip and Laura!!!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Got my BFP yesterday at 10 dpo and confirmed on a digi 1-2 weeks. :happydance: so happy.
had mireana taken out early August.

:dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Pinga. 

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Congratulations pinga :happydance:! lots of happy news at the minute! Share the luck girlies :happydance:
Lots of love an hugs to everyone trying xx Im meant to be ovulating Tuesday I think x fingers crossed I do!! xx


----------



## MEGARICE03

yay! Congrats Laura and Pinga =)!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah well, just had a big fall out with oh, just before fertile time :cry:, just not meant to be pregnant at the moment:nope: xx


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Ah well, just had a big fall out with oh, just before fertile time :cry:, just not meant to be pregnant at the moment:nope: xx

:hug: I'm sorry honey.

Congrats pinga :) Send us still trying some of the luck please ladies!! :)

:dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

congrats pinga and laura

Lucy im sorry- maybe makeup sex could do the trick?!?

I had my merina out dec 3/10 my first AF was march 7/11 then my second was mar 28/11

Well AF is suppose to visit me today- she hasn't arrived yet but its only 630 pm yet. Im praying she doesn't come. sorry tmi - My breast especially my nipples have been beyond sore (more then normal) for the last week.

I did a cheapy test and it was negative. mind you I have a 21 day cycle so it still may be too early for it. If AF doesn't come by next mon i will retest

Im hoping but i dobt it as I still don't think I have ovulated, in either of my 2 cycles

This not knowing what my body is doing is hard.

wishing everyone lots of babydust


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks Pdmcd17, you know what it's like though when they've really upset you, an the last thing you want is to bd because it doesn't feel right. It just had to be at this time of the month though, typical! I'm gutted. 
I totally empathise with not knowing if you've ovulated. My cycle has shown nothing clear for the last three months. So frustrating. Have you tried opk's?? I think I might get some for next month, then pop to the docs if nothing shows. I always thought making babies was easy lol, how wrong I was!

Good luck and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed pdmcd that this is your month. Opk/monitor and temping would help establish if you are ovulating. 

:dust: to all you ladies

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

hello lucy and pip

I have been temping and using opks and checking my cervix but pinpointing the day to start with my short cycle it means around day 7 of my cycle and the last 2 cycles that was the end of af so i wasn't.

Still no AF so it could mean my cycle is lengthening or could i possibly be???? I guess time will tell.

Lucy i do understand how you feel I hope you make up and your cycle regulates also.

i was like that on the weekend renos were hell and all we did was replace doors you know drill the handles and hinges but he was so so snippy. Goodness I need strength as we havent even started the real stuff yet

Pip how are you feeling?

off to work now ladies


----------



## pip7890

Hi pdmcd

I'm fine, thanks. Just sick of the sickness if you know what I mean. I want to be at 15 weeks, have the scan out of the way and feel baby kicking. 

I was thinking, have you tried soy to lengthen your cycle. I know there are a few threads on here that might help.

Have you seen this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/449407-forum-request-over-35-have-conceived.html It's for "older" ladies trying to conceive. I also go on: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html and https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...4-many-40-ttc-au-natural-no-meds-ivf-etc.html

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi everyone - may I join you? I'm 27, my OH is 33 and we're trying to conceive our first. I had my Mirena IUD inserted February 2009 after 6 years on Depo and 2 years on the pill before the Depo. The first year I had Mirena I had absolutely no periods, the second year I had a cycle every 29-31 days. I had my Mirena removed 3/4/11 and had my first cycle 3/15. I'm now on my second cycle TTC and waiting to ovulate sometime around 4/27. We're getting married 6/25 and hoping for our BFP either before or on our honeymoon. :)


----------



## pip7890

Welcome gardenofedens. 

Fingers crossed for an early :bfp: for you

Pip x


----------



## FngrsCrossed

gardenofedens said:


> Hi everyone - may I join you? I'm 27, my OH is 33 and we're trying to conceive our first. I had my Mirena IUD inserted February 2009 after 6 years on Depo and 2 years on the pill before the Depo. The first year I had Mirena I had absolutely no periods, the second year I had a cycle every 29-31 days. I had my Mirena removed 3/4/11 and had my first cycle 3/15. I'm now on my second cycle TTC and waiting to ovulate sometime around 4/27. We're getting married 6/25 and hoping for our BFP either before or on our honeymoon. :)


Good Morning,
Sorry if I am being invasive but I couldn't help but reply to your post. I had my Mirena removed 3/14 on the first day of my cycle (I thought it was gross, but ob/gyn thought it was just fine to do so), I actually never lost cycles, AF was to evil to leave my side. lol I tried the Depo in my younger years, I had so many problems with it (AF for 30 days straight ugh), so I also did pills (like you) for a while. Anyhow, it's looking like we are pretty close in our cycle. This is also my second month TTC. Have you tried any OPK's yet? Are you charting your BBT? I have been doing that also, and I am not sure what the heck I am reading or suppose to be looking for...lol :dohh::blush:

I have used quiet a few and got what I think to be a positive, not sure though. :shrug: congratulations on your wedding to you and your FH. 


Baby dust, baby dust all the way to the BFP to you and all those TTC...:baby:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

pip7890 said:


> Welcome gardenofedens.
> 
> Fingers crossed for an early :bfp: for you
> 
> Pip x



Congrats on your BFP Pip....:happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Hi fngrscrossed

Welcome to the thread. I only started temping 2 cycles ago and got a :bfp: on my second cycle. I used Fertility Friend but studied their Fertility Friend tutorial first. It really helped me understand what I was looking for. 

Good luck and :dust: to you. 

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

FngrsCrossed said:


> Good Morning,
> Sorry if I am being invasive but I couldn't help but reply to your post. I had my Mirena removed 3/14 on the first day of my cycle (I thought it was gross, but ob/gyn thought it was just fine to do so), I actually never lost cycles, AF was to evil to leave my side. lol I tried the Depo in my younger years, I had so many problems with it (AF for 30 days straight ugh), so I also did pills (like you) for a while. Anyhow, it's looking like we are pretty close in our cycle. This is also my second month TTC. Have you tried any OPK's yet? Are you charting your BBT? I have been doing that also, and I am not sure what the heck I am reading or suppose to be looking for...lol :dohh::blush:
> 
> I have used quiet a few and got what I think to be a positive, not sure though. :shrug: congratulations on your wedding to you and your FH.
> 
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust all the way to the BFP to you and all those TTC...:baby:

Not invasive at all! :) I'm sorry you had so many problems with Depo - I loved it but came off because I heard later studies were showing severe bone loss from it and my eating habits aren't the greatest anyway so my dr recommended trying something else and I opted for the Mirena. I absolutely loved it the first year with no cycles and freaked when I started getting them again because I thought maybe it had become dislodged or something. The dr said it was fine and not to worry about it so I didn't. The first OB I went to would only take it out while I was on the heaviest day of my cycle which like you, I thought was gross plus she also wanted me to take all kinds of pain pills, etc. so I went to a local clinic (Planned Parenthood, also who inserted it) and they removed it completely painlessly and while not on my period.

I began charting my BBT last month on CD3 and used OPKs on CD13 and 14. I got a slight positive on CD13 and a VERY positive on CD14. Pics: 

https://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q28/emmiesanimalrescue/My%20Pictures/Family/Baby/Cycle1OPKs.jpg
I ordered the OPKs on Amazon - I think they were $5 for 25 or something like that. According to the OPKs and my temps, I ovulated on CD15. My BBT chart is in my signature - you're welcome to take a look. :)

FertilityFriend.com has a tutorial for what to look for with your BBT. I read a book called "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" which I found very helpful and informative. I love to read but when it first arrived I was thinking "omg, what have I gotten myself into? this thing is HUGE!" It ended up being a fast and informative read that I learned a lot from so I definitely recommend it.

This month we're not doing anything differently except I'm going to try to :sex: every other day. I also ordered an at-home male fertility test from ebay for OH to check out and I'm thinking about ordering Pre-Seed as well.


----------



## Calasen

welcome new girls :)

Hope everyones well :) 

I'm in the 2ww I think :) wish me luck :)

:dust: to all


----------



## lucyoz34

Welcome newbies, lots of luck to you:winkwink: xxxx

Thanks pdmcd17, all made up and some late bd'ing, so we'll see!xx

I've been temping and cm watching as usual, and cannot make sense of this month at all. I had ewcm on cd8 but no temp rise, and now yesterday, cd16, my temp has risen, an stayed up, but no cm! What's going on!! I hope we bd'd around the right times. 

Calasen Im on the two week wait with you hun, fingers crossed for a bit of luck an dust this cycle :flower: !xx

Have a happy day ppl!xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

This month and last month I've had ewcm on CD7-9 but then no cm at all on ovulation day....it's quite frustrating. I think I'd better get some preseed....?


----------



## Calasen

ohhhhhh I ovulated today!!!!!!! :dance:

Getting the crampies and the increased libido big times XXX Fingers and legs crossed now for the 2ww!!!!!!

:dust: to all

(sorry for the TMI but its the first obvious O i have had since removal of coil :) )


----------



## collie_crazy

Calasen congrats!!! You go BD :wink: 

Well girls after only having my mirena removed 4 weeks ago -- I got my BFP today! Positive on a superdrug test at 9dpo. I've been getting lines on and off since 6dpo on ICs but todays is much clearer. I can hardly believe it!! 

Now I am absolutely terrified that its too soon after mirena and something might go wrong. But all of my doctors who I spoke to assured me it would be fine to start trying right away... hmm. Only time will tell I suppose. 

:dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ooooh!!!! Congrats calasen :happydance: you must be sooo chuffed!!!! Fingers an toes crossed for you hun!! xx

Thanks for the info gardenofedens, dont feel weird now!! Still have no idea when or even if I o'd though. I had a big temp spike today, but then my temp has been on a gradual rise since cd8! If Iv not caught this month I'm going to try opk's next cycle I think, and perhaps some preseed. Don't really want to go down the medicated route yet. Good luck to you this cycle! Xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Hurrah Calasen. Go get :sex:!!!!!

Congratulations Collie!!! Fantastic news. 

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw collie congrats sweetie!!! Lush news!!x there are some sad stories about that, but the most important thing for you an the sticky bean is that you stay positive and be happy )xx really pleased for you!!xx


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats collie-crazy!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, Collie! Calasen, make sure you bd a few days after too!


----------



## Calasen

Congrats collie !!!

And thanks girlys :) I will certainly make most of it :) hehe!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Happy Easter ppl x enjoy those chocolate eggies!!x


----------



## pdmcd17

Happy Easter ladies 
Here's hopping the Easter bunny brings BFP's

Well AF came with a vengeance today (TMI I had an intense cramp and a gush how lovely).

But I'm on day 28 so maybe my body has regulated finally and I will finally ovulate and get my BFP

Have a wonderful day


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry the witch got you. Fingers crossed this will be the start of a regular cycle for you. 

I had some spotting this morning which has eased off now. The on call doctor has referred me to EPAU who should hopefully give me a scan on Wednesday to check that baby's okay. 

Enjoy Easter everyone. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Macwooly

Hello all - only just found this thread :)

Well both DH and I are 40. The Mirena coil has been my BC since 1999 and lost all periods for the whole time I had it. 

I had one removed in Dec 2008 and periods returned within 4 weeks. DH and I tried for 11 months with no BFPs. The stress of TTC became too much and I ended up back on BC which was again the Mirena coil.

I had my most recent coil removed in March 2011 and this is my first TTC. I'm currently in my 2WW and will be testing on 29 April if no AF by then.

Good luck to all TTC and wishing happy & healthy pregnancies to all those expecting :dust:


----------



## Calasen

Macwooly said:


> Hello all - only just found this thread :)
> 
> Well both DH and I are 40. The Mirena coil has been my BC since 1999 and lost all periods for the whole time I had it.
> 
> I had one removed in Dec 2008 and periods returned within 4 weeks. DH and I tried for 11 months with no BFPs. The stress of TTC became too much and I ended up back on BC which was again the Mirena coil.
> 
> I had my most recent coil removed in March 2011 and this is my first TTC. I'm currently in my 2WW and will be testing on 29 April if no AF by then.
> 
> Good luck to all TTC and wishing happy & healthy pregnancies to all those expecting :dust:

Hey and welcome honey XXX - we are around the same date in cycle I should be testing around the 29th too :)

Oh pip FX'd honey- sending healthy baby wishes your way XXXX

:dust: to all.


----------



## HollyRN1321

I was hoping I could maybe join in on the chat.. I am new the Baby and bump forum and am TTC # 3. I had a mirena after my ds (who is 7) and took it out when I was ready to TTC # 2, I got pregnant the first cycle with my dd (now 5). I got another IUD placed after her and just took it out April 5th. 

This is cycle # 2 for me since getting my IUD out. I am cycle day 5 of a 29 day cycle right now so hopefully May will be my month!!! I only had to TTC one cycle after getting my mirena out last time and I hope that its a short stay in TTC land for us again!..

How has TTC for everyone else been after IUD? Anyone else starting out a new cycle?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

pip7890 said:


> Hi fngrscrossed
> 
> Welcome to the thread. I only started temping 2 cycles ago and got a :bfp: on my second cycle. I used Fertility Friend but studied their Fertility Friend tutorial first. It really helped me understand what I was looking for.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you.
> 
> Pip x

Hi there...

I am using fertility Friend too. Used it last cycle without temping though. I have to say its pointless to use it if you don't temp or use OPK's. I know i missed my LH surge totally because I wasn't doing wither, just going off their forcasted dates. So this cycle, I got a thermometer and started charting. I can honestly say I am glad that I did; this cycle felt different than the last. I even have some true and familiar symptoms going at 4 dpo. I wan't tired like this last cycle, and I kept my prenatal vitamins down. This morning I threw it up after a few minutes. The convincing part is I took it normal time, with full glass of water like always. DH came out of the bathroom and I ran in gagging made it in time though. I came back to the kitchen sstruggling to find bread (could only reach a pop tart and I hate those) to put something else in my mouth to stop me from going again. Well DH was standing there watching me and said "Yep!" lol I just stood there chewing and gaping at him with watery eyes from throwing up and said nothing.lol :haha:


Baby dust, NO baby bust!!:baby:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

gardenofedens said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> Sorry if I am being invasive but I couldn't help but reply to your post. I had my Mirena removed 3/14 on the first day of my cycle (I thought it was gross, but ob/gyn thought it was just fine to do so), I actually never lost cycles, AF was to evil to leave my side. lol I tried the Depo in my younger years, I had so many problems with it (AF for 30 days straight ugh), so I also did pills (like you) for a while. Anyhow, it's looking like we are pretty close in our cycle. This is also my second month TTC. Have you tried any OPK's yet? Are you charting your BBT? I have been doing that also, and I am not sure what the heck I am reading or suppose to be looking for...lol :dohh::blush:
> 
> I have used quiet a few and got what I think to be a positive, not sure though. :shrug: congratulations on your wedding to you and your FH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust all the way to the BFP to you and all those TTC...:baby:
> 
> Not invasive at all! :) I'm sorry you had so many problems with Depo - I loved it but came off because I heard later studies were showing severe bone loss from it and my eating habits aren't the greatest anyway so my dr recommended trying something else and I opted for the Mirena. I absolutely loved it the first year with no cycles and freaked when I started getting them again because I thought maybe it had become dislodged or something. The dr said it was fine and not to worry about it so I didn't. The first OB I went to would only take it out while I was on the heaviest day of my cycle which like you, I thought was gross plus she also wanted me to take all kinds of pain pills, etc. so I went to a local clinic (Planned Parenthood, also who inserted it) and they removed it completely painlessly and while not on my period.
> 
> I began charting my BBT last month on CD3 and used OPKs on CD13 and 14. I got a slight positive on CD13 and a VERY positive on CD14. Pics:
> 
> https://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q28/emmiesanimalrescue/My%20Pictures/Family/Baby/Cycle1OPKs.jpg
> I ordered the OPKs on Amazon - I think they were $5 for 25 or something like that. According to the OPKs and my temps, I ovulated on CD15. My BBT chart is in my signature - you're welcome to take a look. :)
> 
> FertilityFriend.com has a tutorial for what to look for with your BBT. I read a book called "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" which I found very helpful and informative. I love to read but when it first arrived I was thinking "omg, what have I gotten myself into? this thing is HUGE!" It ended up being a fast and informative read that I learned a lot from so I definitely recommend it.
> 
> This month we're not doing anything differently except I'm going to try to :sex: every other day. I also ordered an at-home male fertility test from ebay for OH to check out and I'm thinking about ordering Pre-Seed as well.Click to expand...



We used Pre~seed this month..I think it was a success. I never get EWCM and can't remember getting any in God knows how long. Got mine at CVS. It was 20 bucks but, I didn't have time to wait I bought it and used it on Oday and the day after. I am also on FF too. That second OPK looks quite positive!! how many DPO's are you?


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip
Praying everything is ok


----------



## gardenofedens

FngrsCrossed said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> Sorry if I am being invasive but I couldn't help but reply to your post. I had my Mirena removed 3/14 on the first day of my cycle (I thought it was gross, but ob/gyn thought it was just fine to do so), I actually never lost cycles, AF was to evil to leave my side. lol I tried the Depo in my younger years, I had so many problems with it (AF for 30 days straight ugh), so I also did pills (like you) for a while. Anyhow, it's looking like we are pretty close in our cycle. This is also my second month TTC. Have you tried any OPK's yet? Are you charting your BBT? I have been doing that also, and I am not sure what the heck I am reading or suppose to be looking for...lol :dohh::blush:
> 
> I have used quiet a few and got what I think to be a positive, not sure though. :shrug: congratulations on your wedding to you and your FH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust all the way to the BFP to you and all those TTC...:baby:
> 
> Not invasive at all! :) I'm sorry you had so many problems with Depo - I loved it but came off because I heard later studies were showing severe bone loss from it and my eating habits aren't the greatest anyway so my dr recommended trying something else and I opted for the Mirena. I absolutely loved it the first year with no cycles and freaked when I started getting them again because I thought maybe it had become dislodged or something. The dr said it was fine and not to worry about it so I didn't. The first OB I went to would only take it out while I was on the heaviest day of my cycle which like you, I thought was gross plus she also wanted me to take all kinds of pain pills, etc. so I went to a local clinic (Planned Parenthood, also who inserted it) and they removed it completely painlessly and while not on my period.
> 
> I began charting my BBT last month on CD3 and used OPKs on CD13 and 14. I got a slight positive on CD13 and a VERY positive on CD14. Pics:
> 
> https://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q28/emmiesanimalrescue/My%20Pictures/Family/Baby/Cycle1OPKs.jpg
> I ordered the OPKs on Amazon - I think they were $5 for 25 or something like that. According to the OPKs and my temps, I ovulated on CD15. My BBT chart is in my signature - you're welcome to take a look. :)
> 
> FertilityFriend.com has a tutorial for what to look for with your BBT. I read a book called "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" which I found very helpful and informative. I love to read but when it first arrived I was thinking "omg, what have I gotten myself into? this thing is HUGE!" It ended up being a fast and informative read that I learned a lot from so I definitely recommend it.
> 
> This month we're not doing anything differently except I'm going to try to :sex: every other day. I also ordered an at-home male fertility test from ebay for OH to check out and I'm thinking about ordering Pre-Seed as well.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We used Pre~seed this month..I think it was a success. I never get EWCM and can't remember getting any in God knows how long. Got mine at CVS. It was 20 bucks but, I didn't have time to wait I bought it and used it on Oday and the day after. I am also on FF too. That second OPK looks quite positive!! how many DPO's are you?Click to expand...

That was last cycle actually, :bfn: unfortunately. I'm waiting to O now...should either Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Sorry this is a quicky x welcome to you knew girlies, this is a wonderful thread, lots of help and support x good luck to you all xx

Pip hun I'm thinking of you today xx got everything crossed that baby's ok xx big hug and lots of PMA xxxxxxx


----------



## Calasen

Well looks like I'm out this month :( -- :witch: seems to be making an apprence 5 days early :( -- at least its better then 2 weeks late as is her normal trick.

Hope your ok Pip! XX

:dust: to all


----------



## Macwooly

Calasen said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month :( -- :witch: seems to be making an apprence 5 days early :( -- at least its better then 2 weeks late as is her normal trick.
> 
> Hope your ok Pip! XX
> 
> :dust: to all

Sorry to hear that :hugs:

FXed and loads of PMA & :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Aww bummer calasen, sorry hun x let's hope it's a healthy start to a new cycle xx big hugs an PMA for you xx


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry to hear that calasen...fingers crossed you catch next month!

as for me, i'm just about ready to ovulate and hoping DH and I didn't have too much fun over the weekend and use up all the best :spermy:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, how is everyone today??xx

Instead of moping through the 2ww, Iv decided to buy a ton of opk's pregnancy tests, clomid and preseed online. I don't think Iv caught this month, so I'll be all set up for next cycle xx

Any news pip hun?xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Apologies for the delay in updating, but there was no signal at the hospital.

Scan showed one healthy baby measuring 33mm and 2 days ahead of my dates. This puts me as due 22 November 2011 which makes me 10w 1d today. The sonographer couldn't see anything in-utero re spotting so they're putting it down as one of those things. I felt so relieved that I burst into tears on the table! The sonographer was lovely. She held my hand and was really sweet.

Baby is very much a wriggle-bottom. It just wouldn't keep still and, thankfully, is very, very active. We got to see little arms and feet, lots of heart-beating action and the umbilical cord.

Here are the pics:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5661243236_bcce4f442c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5660674701_6ba915fd96.jpg
Scan 110427 by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5660672305_a281b9cc9c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for the quality. They're a photograph of the original scan photo taken with my iphone.

Thanks for your support ladies.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased it was good news for you Pip :)


----------



## Calasen

Fabulous news Pip!!!!

I'm waiting for the news Lucys caught now shes been so productive :)

I'm good - worked out that the :witch: is exactly 28 days from last so FX'd it actually means my cycles are back on track :)


----------



## askforseconds

Okay now I"m at the 4th cycle after getting the Mirena removed. I had the mirena put in after my second child was born and had really light periods while it was in. I conceived both my other children (aged almost 4 and 2) within the first month of trying... I don't know what the mirena has done to my body!! I'm currently 2DPO So I'm on the 2ww... here's to hoping this is finally the month! 

My periods always used to be 28-29 days but since the mirena has been removed my lp is 10 days and periods are closer to 24 days. I'm really wondering if the mirena is to blame or not. I'm doing Vitamin B Complex this month to see if it works but I'm worried about whether or not it will be sage to continue taking it if (and when) I get my BFP!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw pip that's so beautiful  , I actually shed a tear! Congrats sweetie, big relief for you i bet!!xx 

I'm flipping determined calasen if nothing else!!! Just not sure if I'm ovulating, so going to give the clomid a try I think. Watch now I'll end up with twins :-0!!!lol Awesome that your cycle has regulated, gives you some kinda timescale to BD to ;-)!! Good luck hun!!!xx

Welcome newbie!! Hope the thread helps you xxxx
Luck and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## lauraclili

Pip, that's fabulous news and gorgeous pictures! 

xxx 

Welcome askforseconds. 

x


----------



## pip7890

Lucy - I asked the sonographer to check for twins as I've felt so fatigued and nauseous I was convinced there was more than one. Fortunately only the one!! OH was disappointed there wasn't 5 in there!!

:dust: ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

pip7890 said:


> Lucy - I asked the sonographer to check for twins as I've felt so fatigued and nauseous I was convinced there was more than one. Fortunately only the one!! OH was disappointed there wasn't 5 in there!!
> 
> :dust: ladies.
> 
> Pip x

lol, my OH would be too - although i would love to have twins! amazing pics pip, congrats!


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone today??xx
> 
> Instead of moping through the 2ww, Iv decided to buy a ton of opk's pregnancy tests, clomid and preseed online. I don't think Iv caught this month, so I'll be all set up for next cycle xx
> 
> Any news pip hun?xx

Well you certainly sound prepared! :haha: I'm not sure at this point if I'm waiting to ovulate or already have...tomorrow's temp will determine! If it goes up, I ovulated early (Monday, CD13) but if it goes down, I'm probably still waiting...

OH and I BDed 3x on Sunday and 1x yesterday so hopefully we'll have caught the egg either way! :winkwink:


----------



## pdmcd17

Pip
OMG amazingly beautiful I got teary
I'm glad it's ok 
Congrats


----------



## MEGARICE03

PIP! That is just wonderful!! I got teary too =) I got to hear our heartbeat on Monday.. It was so exciting, and I'm scheduled for a scan on Monday, so maybe I'll post it too for some inspiration.. :dust: to all


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. 

It all feels so much more real now. We told DS yesterday and he's thrilled - provided he doesn't have to share his room!

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

hehe, cute


----------



## lucyoz34

Completely the opposite here pip, OH would be terrified if I wound up with twins, but I'd be thrilled!!! I love the closeness that twins seem to have, an I love that they would always have eachother! I'm so soft lol!! I should be thinking of the tones of baby weight I'd have to lose, the stretch marks, the birth *wince* and the very many sleepless nights!!!x

Gardenofedens I'm 35 in September, and it's been my goal for so long to be pregnant by then, trouble is it took me until last sept to convince OH that it was a good idea!! So the rush is on lol, gotta cover all bases!! I hope you ovulated!!x

Aw megarice you must have been thrilled) makes everything so real!! I hope the scan goes well too, post some pics if you can xxx

Lovely pip, it's so special and exciting for big brothers an sisters xxx

Lots of love and hugs xxx
Gonna try an get back to sleep now after one of my lovely cats got scared of the wind and woke me up for a cuddle, fine tiger he'd make!!xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I'm back!! I have never been so happy to see AF in my life! Lol! I am in really good spirits and ready to start trying again. So is Kevin! Hahaha! He claims this is the funnest part. Lol! Anyway, today is CD1 and it feels so good to be back in the game. It was a rough month, with a lot of emotion, but we are stronger for it as a couple. We have decided not to use the name Zoe Mae if we have a girl this time. It was the only name we had picked out and in our hearts we know it belonged to the baby we lost. We made a little memorial for her and will love her always. 

Anyway, I know I will get through this, and mostly because of something that happened today. I dont know if I ever told any of you this, but my next door neighbor found out she was pregnant 2 weeks after I did. At first I was excited for her and we shared in the fun of baby talk with eachother for a few weeks, our biggest thing being how we both wanted girls so badly this time. Then when I found out I had lost the baby I became very resentful. I felt like it was so unfair that this 19yr old girl, who was on her second "accidental" baby, still living with her mother, got to have another little one, while at 34yrs old here I was with a loving husband, and a stable life, trying with everything in me for this baby only to lose it. It just didnt seem right or fair to me in any way at all. And it wasnt like I could avoid her, as we shared a yard and our sons played together every day. She was there for me to talk to when the miscarriage finally happened and tried not to talk about her pregnancy too much and I really appriciated that. She has since moved into a house with her boyfriend and son, but her mother still lives next door so we see her every once in a while now. Anyway, now that I have babbled! Lol! Today, she stopped by to show me something. He ultrasound showing that she was having a little girl. At first my heart caught and ached ever so badly (tears in eyes as typing). But then I felt this overwhelming sense of genuine happiness for her. It also made me realize though, that now I could care less whether we have a girl or a boy, just as long as it makes it and grows into an amazing part of our family.

Okay, I think that is the longest post I have ever made! Lol! Sorry! I just missed you all so much and that all just came spilling out! Okay, okay, no more "m" word from me! Moving forward! Not forgetting, but letting go! On to "Adventures In Babymaking!!!"


----------



## pip7890

Hello BrandysBabes. Lovely to have you back. 

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw hello brandy) lovely to have you back! I'm cd1 today too I think, so fingers crossed for both of us )xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Well I think af has arrived today, can't say I'm surprised! Never mind, start planning for this month now! Really hope it doesn't take too much longer xx

Has anyone else been loving the royal wedding )??? Xxx


----------



## Macwooly

I have been loving the Royal Wedding :D

Sorry to hear AF is getting you :hugs:

I was due AF yesterday but still not here but got a BFN this morning so just waiting for the :witch: to visit then I can move on to cycle 2 :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Af is such a cow macwooly x but at least it's a new start, and a fresh new chance to make a baby) just wish we had perhaps ten day cycles not 29, so you didn't have to hang around waiting for so long!!!x

This is the first month my boobs have hurt since I had the mc, so hormone levels must be returning to normal finally ) xx

Lots of luck and dust girlies!xx


----------



## Calasen

Its good to see you Brandy! - Glad your feeling so positive about things XXXX

:dust: to all!


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Af is such a cow macwooly x but at least it's a new start, and a fresh new chance to make a baby) just wish we had perhaps ten day cycles not 29, so you didn't have to hang around waiting for so long!!!x
> 
> This is the first month my boobs have hurt since I had the mc, so hormone levels must be returning to normal finally ) xx
> 
> Lots of luck and dust girlies!xx

Hmm, I wouldn't mind 10 day cycles while TTC but a period every ten days the rest of the time? No thanks!! hehe :) Or instead they need to find a way to create more sensitive HPTs so we can know as soon as implantation happens instead! ;)


----------



## HarliRexx

Hi Brandysbabies! Good to hear from you again. Best wishes for you moving forward and FX'd for everyone!


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls I hope you don't mind, got some questions for you!! Firstly, has anyone had any experience with clomid?? Or know of anyone whose used it?? What's the verdict been?? Any major side effects??
Also, I temp every morning at 7am with a digital under the tongue thermometer. And I'm not sure if I'm getting accurate results. Can thing like whether your under the duvet when you wake up effect the results?? We sleep under a massive feather duvet, an I gets really hot. Also if you've slept with your mouth open must lower the reading?? I'm getting some strange results, and nothing throughout my cycle makes sense! Any ideas girlies???

Hope everyone's ok?xxx


----------



## pip7890

Can't answer the first question Lucy but I know lots of ladies who temp vaginally. They get much more reliable results which are not influenced by the seasons, duvets, mouth open snoring etc. 

Pip x


----------



## lauraclili

I agree with the vag temping! When I did it, it got rid of me getting weird results!

I'm onto Clomid next cycle - I'll let you know..! In the mean time, there is a great Clomid Club forum here... I'll find you the link! 

x


----------



## lauraclili

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club.html

This should take you there! 

x


----------



## Calasen

hey girlies! :) I am having the AF from hell atm but its all "normal" so am happy enough :)

Hopefully it ends in a day or so and cant get to trying again :)

Hope alls well :)

Sorry can't give advice on temping honey I was having the same issues as you and just gave up :) apart from folic acid and vitamin boosts at the moment I am trying to avoid all baby making stuff - need the time off from the headache of it all.

so heres to fun in the bedroom and a month of sun and relaxation :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls your so amazing x thank you so much xx I'd never even thought of vaginal temping! Genius lol!! And thank you for the clomid link x ideal x I hope it works for you lauraclili xxx. Aw calasen sounds like a proper af!! That's a wicked start to a cycle) happy bd'ing!! Xx

Lots of love and luck to everyone xx

Harlirexx it's good to hear from you xx how's the bump? xx


----------



## HarliRexx

I can't complain Lucy...everything has been going great! DH felt the baby move for the first time yesterday and my shower is coming up in 2 weeks. It's going so fast, I just can't believe I'm in 3rd tri already!

Hope everyone else is well! XO


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello ladies
So today i finally have a sign I may ovulate i have watery cm!!!! I am going to take my opk after work and i pray it is positive. And yes we have been BD'ing

I do have a question about opk's -- i got the internet ones with no real time instructions (ie the best time to do the test) I ran out before my new ones came in so i bought some inexpensive ones and the box says in the afternoon. I have always done them in the am - what is the normal time to do them?

Harilex that is great that DH got to feel the baby


----------



## collie_crazy

My Internet cheapie opks said to test in the afternoon because the LH hormone builds up during the day unlike HCG hormone which is best undiluted. But I found it easier to test first thing so I did and then when I started getting lines on the opks but not positives I tested twice a day - morning and late afternoon to make sure I didn't miss the surge. 

On a separate note I am just over 5 weeks now yay! Although still terrified something awful is going to happen. Really suffering with the tiredness I've already had a nap today and could easily go for another one if I wasn't at work!! 

Good luck and babydust to all!!


----------



## Calasen

GRRRR take a break from babies and all i see are babies!!!

Hope alls well :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw thats really lovely Harlie x Im so pleased for you xx

Yey for the CM pdmcd17!!! Happy bd'ing  And my internet opk's say the same, to test around the same time every afternoon, and to not drink too much beforehand so you dont dilute the hormone!

Fingers crossed collie xx I totally understand your worries though xx stay happy and positive hun xx its still a stunning thing xxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw calasen hun, its so hard! I swear half the worlds women gave birth the day after I lost my baby, they were everywhere!! Lots of PMA and luck for you xxx


----------



## Calasen

NOOOOOO!!!

3 days from ovulation and I'm sick!!!!

Grrr Mother Natures a fickle b****!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

ick, i'm sorry. i was sick at the beginning of this cycle and it delayed my ovulation by six days!! :(


----------



## pip7890

Hope you feel better soon Calasen. 

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

I got sick with the flu and had high fevers early on before I knew I was pregnant. I couldn't say if it was around ovulation or not but it could have been!


----------



## askforseconds

vitamin B complex worked for me! three months with very short periods and then I started the B vitamins after the 3rd period. Got my BFP today! Not sure if it's a coincidence but I had lots of spotting before taking the vitamins and no spotting at all this month!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on the :bfp: askforseconds.

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats askforseconds!


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw congratulations askforseconds!!! Lovely news! And thanks for the info, I'm considering what would be best to try if I don't catch this month xx

Hope your feeling better calasen, and that you ovulate on time xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

just catching up on the past few days 
congrats askforseconds

still waiting to see if i will ovulate (or if i potentially did this weekend- I didn't do anything to monitor on the weekend). Mind you this morning no temp increase so im guessing I haven't.

We just relaxed we have been crazy busy and it was suppose to rain all weekend so we couldn't build the fence. however it was beautiful here - spring is finally here!!! I was nice to do nothing sleep in and relax. As next weekend fence building and a dart banquet for my honey.

have a good night ladies.


----------



## pip7890

:wave: pdmcd17!! Lovely to see you.

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing??
I'm opk'ing every day so I don't miss anything!! Nowt seems to be happening yet! Xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi there, I'm doing well - still confused about when I might have ovulated this cycle so just waiting for AF at this point. Should have been due today but I think ovulation was delayed so no idea when to expect it...going to test on Sunday if :witch: isn't here by then and then probably test every 2-3 days until AF arrives. I'm on CD29 today and my cycles average to about 30 days though my longest in the last six months was 33 so we'll see!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wannabub

Hiya!! New joiner here! Had my mirena removed April 11 2011, going on 32 days now and no bleeding??????? Just looking for some advice? I had a regular af the whole time i had it (4 1/2 years) Hoping it will come soon so i can start TTC!!! Woohoooo


----------



## pip7890

Hi wannabub

Have you done a pregnancy test? I fell pregnant after the mirena removal without having a period.

Pip x


----------



## wannabub

Hi there Pip! Ive taken 2 tests, both BFN! So i guess i just wait it out! It is the only time in my life i actually want it to arrive. But im confused, my last AF was 2nd april, had removal 11th april, then had withdrawal bleed for 3 days. So do i take it from 11th or from 2nd? Gahhhhhh if its from the 2nd then im going on 41 days. Dont know whats going on!! :shrug:


----------



## gardenofedens

I had mine removed 3/4 and asked the dr the same thing. I had cycles for the last 12 months with my IUD so I knew my period was supposed to be due 3/13ish so I asked her if that would stay the same or if it would come another time. She said everyone is different but I started my withdrawal bleed on 3/5 and my real AF came on 3/15 so at least that stayed accurate. Of course, I'm now on CD30 with no AF but based on my temps I ovulated late probably because I was sick at the beginning of this cycle. I'm SO glad I'm temping because otherwise I'd be positively FREAKING OUT if AF were late and it should have been due today. Based on my temps, AF will arrive sometime between 5/17 and 5/21 though so I'm not stressing it....


----------



## wannabub

ThANKS FOR THE INFO!! hOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN TTC???


----------



## gardenofedens

I've only been off the IUD since 3/4 so only since then. I'm on cycle 2 right now.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey wannabub, good luck ttc'ing! Hope your body gets back to normal soon  x

I had a feint line on opk yesterday and the same thing today, plus a little ewcm earlier. Does this mean things are happening??? Will the line get darker??xx


----------



## Calasen

Ohhh sounds promising Lucy!!! FX;d honey :)

Congrats to those who have concieved - i fogot sorry your name sorry :(

Welcome Wannabub :)

well we are in the 2ww again :( but i'm not hopeful giving I was ill :( but heres to cycle 7 
:dust: to all XXX


----------



## pdmcd17

lucy sounds good! Calsen hers hoping it becomes a bfp

So i have been spotting for 3 days now so af is just around the corner and i never ovulated. I never got ew after the watery i never got a positive even faint on the opk and no temp spike. 

Im not sure how long this cycle will be maybe 21 days? I got proper soy isoflavins to take and im gonna take starting day 1 incase im a 21day cycle and vitex. I am currently on a b 100 complex and a multivit.

I did some reading and it looks like my progesteron is low (funny cause while on the depo and merina it was high), I have almost all the symptoms of it. Im hoping the suppliments will help regulate me and allow me to return to normal cycles and get a BFP

I have apox 2-3 cycles to try (depending on my cycle length as it has been 105,21,28 and ? days so far since discontinuing the iud) before we go see the fertility specialist to see what is going on. And the bonus is the fs here treats us both.

have a good weekend ladies and lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## wannabub

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Still nothing happening with AF!! Keep thinking its gonna start, and nothing! Im not sure about your lines lucy, in aus our opk's say that the two lines are supposed to be the same colour. Not sure how the others work, so im not much help there. Good luck Calasen, be awesome to hear some good news. Good luck to everyone and all fingers and toes crossed for all of us!


----------



## wannabub

Wondering if anyone can answer this for me.....If i havent had AF since removal, will i still OV? DH works away and will be home on leave soon, but if AF hasnt shown itself, should i still be trying? I assume if im not having a cycle then OV will not take place, and using opk's is hard because i have no idea when to test from! Im hoping someone knows more about this than i do! Thanks ladies. BTW.... obviously i will be TTC, but was more wondering if OV will still happen?


----------



## gardenofedens

It could but it may not - everyone is different with how quickly their body returns to normal after IUD removal. Mine was removed 3/4 and I started my withdrawal bleed 3/5 and then I got my real AF as expected on 3/13 (thought I'd be due 3/15 but my cycles range from 29-33 days).

My dr told me not to try until after my first proper AF just to ensure my system would be ready for implantation but there are others who get pregnant immediately upon removal because of having unprotected sex in the days immediately prior to removal. My dr warned me of this too but I just looked at her, smiled, and said that would be fantastic!! hehe

Anyway, just try to take it easy until you get your AF. Were your cycles normal before the IUD? Did you continue a monthly cycle while you had it? My first year with Mirena, I had absolutely NO bleeding at all. The second year I started having cycles and thought it had been dislodged or fallen out but all was well when I had it checked!

:hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## Calasen

Well since TTC is getting us down we misbehaved today and got 4 new baby ratties :)

should tide me over for a few months as a distraction from baby making :)


----------



## wannabub

gardenofedens said:


> It could but it may not - everyone is different with how quickly their body returns to normal after IUD removal. Mine was removed 3/4 and I started my withdrawal bleed 3/5 and then I got my real AF as expected on 3/13 (thought I'd be due 3/15 but my cycles range from 29-33 days).
> 
> My dr told me not to try until after my first proper AF just to ensure my system would be ready for implantation but there are others who get pregnant immediately upon removal because of having unprotected sex in the days immediately prior to removal. My dr warned me of this too but I just looked at her, smiled, and said that would be fantastic!! hehe
> 
> Anyway, just try to take it easy until you get your AF. Were your cycles normal before the IUD? Did you continue a monthly cycle while you had it? My first year with Mirena, I had absolutely NO bleeding at all. The second year I started having cycles and thought it had been dislodged or fallen out but all was well when I had it checked!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to you!

My cycles were regular the whole time i had it in, and were always regular before i had it. Thats why im finding it strange. The only odd thing was towards the last few weeks before removal i started spotting, but dr told me it was because the IUD was due for taking out and the hormones in it were going a little crazy. Other than that completely normal. Im happy to just play the waiting game.......sort of, not really, trying hard to be patient!!!:nope: lol. Hope everyone is going ok, and ill be sure to pop in and let you know if anything changes!:shrug:
:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hello ladies. I would like to join as well. My name is Meredith 32, Dh Keith is 35 and we have Caitlin 15, Madalyn 14, Dalton 8 and Bennen 4. I had my Mirena removed 11May after having it over 3.5 years. Never had one period while I had it. Right before removal on the 29th of April I started bleeding like a normal period and it lasted about 5 days. I will assume that was it and by all symptoms and checking I should have ovulated 2 days ago. We are trying to wait until next month to make sure my cycle regulates as we are specifically trying for a girl this time. I have been bleeding/spotting off and on since I had it removed also. Mostly brown blood but when I "ovulated" there was pink blood mixed in with the mucus. Been achy in my back and slightly bloated for the past 4 days as well. I don't know what all this means. I never had any issues conceiving the older 3 but it did take 3 years and 1 round of Clomid for my youngest. I have a preconception appointment scheduled at the end of the month with my OB but it's so darn hard to wait!


----------



## gardenofedens

hello and welcome! :D


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Has anyone else had a lot of breakthrough bleeding when coming off the Mirena? Every time dh and I do our thing I find some blood after and then I spot. Sometimes it is red but mostly it is brown. Also I am having pressure/bloating around my pubic bone and TMI..when I have a bowel movement I notice some brown discharge....not used to any of this...anyone got an idea whats up?


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome usafkinnie

it isn't uncommon for breakthrough or hormone crashes post merina removal everyone is different.

So tonight is my last night of the soy isoflavins. Im hoping to ov on the weekend for the first time since the merina removal fingers crossed. It be nice to get a pos opk! and even better a bfp


----------



## pip7890

:dust: pdmcd17

Fingers crossed for you.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Good Luck pdm! :)


----------



## MadiMommy12

Hey ladies! It's been awhile.

Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Wednesday and doctor confirmed it yesterday! Literally like, 3 or 4 weeks pregnant. Not due until January 25th, 2012. Taking an easy and hoping everything goes okay.

Took me 3 cycles after Mirena. Don't lose hope! :)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations MadiMommy!

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Congrats :) heres wishing all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

So girls a question for you - do i give in and test in 2 days time or not? Not very hopeful at all about this months trying :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen I'm so with you hun x I'm 9dpo, think we timed bd'ing ok, soooo desperate for a BFP! Bfn this morning :-(( is it too early though?? It was with an Internet cheapy xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Congratulations madiemommy xxxxx


----------



## Calasen

awww sorry lucy - but it is still early FX'd for you honey XXX


----------



## Calasen

anything yet lucy?

I'm now 3 days late but still not testing for another week - can't be dealing with bad news right now :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy and Calsen good luck praying for a BFP for you both and nice stickey beans.

Well I took Soy Isoflavins this cycle and i got a + opk on sat and my temps have been on the rise. I actually have a biphasic chart on FF!!!!! For the first time since dec. Love the si, heres hoping i concieve and get my BFP this cycle or soon.
good luck ladies BFP for everyone


----------



## pip7890

I hope this is the month for you all. You certainly deserve it.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, you ok calasen? Three days late is promising x I'm 11dpo, tested bfn so far, due on in two days. Spotted this evening though :-( most prob the start of af. Just don't feel lucky this month. And since the spotting started my tummy has felt really periody an heavy. I'll test again in the morning though x

How is everyone doing??

Good luck calasen hun, I don't know how you can hold out and not test!! Xx


----------



## Calasen

sheer stubburness :) not in a place where i can take bad news so happy living in my "its still possible" bubble for another week :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw bless you xx well I so hope you get a good result this cycle do you feel periody at all?? Any pg symptoms??
My little sister had a baby a week ago, he's so stunning  very poorly in neonatal intensive care, getting stronger though xx whilst I'm so so thrilled for her, I'm so sad it's not me too x i would be 30 weeks pg this sat x but just wasn't meant to be xx gotta stay positive though  hopefully one day xx


----------



## Calasen

awww fingers crossed for the little one honey -- really hope hes ok XXXX

Not feeling periody at all and have been neausous the past fews days while feeling very hungry. Am lightheaded and constiated too as well as breasts acheing. Trying not to think they are pregnancy symptoms though as dont want to get hopes up.


----------



## lucyoz34

And here's af. I give up x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Lucy, I'm sorry to hear! However, I got my bfp after I 'gave up'. NTNP and the first month of that is when it happened. I know it'll happen for you and Calasen! GL girlies :dust:


----------



## Calasen

aww Lucy I'm sorry :( :hug:


----------



## lucyoz34

Tis a bit pants fair play, it's a cruel game your body plays with you at the end of your cycle x 
Calasen I hope you fair better than me huni, please post as soon as you've tested! 
Megarice I'd love to switch off and forget about trying, I wouldn't know where to start though! Not sure if I'm a bit of a control freak!!
Big hug for everyone xx


----------



## collie_crazy

*big hugs to all* your time will come soon I'm sure of it :hugs:

I'm not having such a nice time :cry: Been diagnosed by the doctor with Hyperemesis - I just cant keep any food or water down. I feel nauseus all the time and havent been able to get out of bed for the last 3 days! 

I feel terrible for moaning all the time and feeling rubbish because this baby is so wanted but all my happiness and excitement has gone and I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy I know what you mean im a control freak and hate that i just cant plan this out and make it happen. Your time will come.

Collie Im sorry to hear, hopefully it passes soon.

Im tying so hard to not symptom spot everything and at 5dpo implantation hasnt even occured it anything even happened. Im sure its just my pms starting up again (and i vowed i wont test till af is late by 1 week as my cycle was still all over the place, and i don't want to get my hopes up to be dissapointed)

goodluck ladies


----------



## wannabub

Well im pleased to let you ladies know, after 57 days....AF finally arrived!!! Woohoo, im back in the game! Good luck to everyone. Hope you all get what you are hoping for very soon!!!


----------



## Calasen

.Arghhhhhh - well i tested and I think its a :bfn: but theres a faint line on it -- which I think is just evap - gonna leave it another week and test again if still no :witch:


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen, a faint line is a faint line huni! Can you post a pic?? Your not out yet love! Why not test again in the morning? If it was a line, it'd be a little darker xx save stressing yourself out for a week waiting.xx hope your ok xx and if it's not your month, which I know is a killer, at least there is always next month xx and now you know your in a cycle, and ovulating, your body is doing what it should be, it's only a matter of time! Xx
Good luck hun, keep us posted xxxx

Congrats wannabub! This is one of the few times you'll be pleased to see af!!! X


----------



## Calasen

stupid line had faded by time i charged camera :( 
I may test again first thing tomorrow havent decided yet.

congrats honey :)


----------



## wannabub

Thanks, definately hope i dont see it again for a while!! But am more hoping at the moment that it doesnt last too long, DH has to go away for work in 16 days, hope we catch it before he goes!! Fingers crossed!

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you Calasen
pdmcd17, fingers also crossed for you hun

Best of luck to all of you xoxox


----------



## Calasen

oh well :( another let down :( :witch: got me this morning :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw sweetie I'm so sorry xxx it's shit isn't it xxx mine came full force today x bit of a chill out for now, then see what happens next cycle xx we'll get there huni x keep smiling x big hugs xxx


----------



## Calasen

This puts in to words all those things some of us try hard to explain.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

beware though girls it will bring a tear to your eye :cry:

:dust: to all you beautiful strong ladies!


----------



## pdmcd17

Calsen so sorry AF got you. That was an amazing song who sings it so i can find it on youtube.

So this morning i took my temp and i had a second spike im now 9dpo. I have symptoms but not sure if there just a case of bad pms. Im hoping the new spike isn't just a fluke and it will stay up and my chart is now triphasic (with a BFP)

Im tempted to test but scared as its still early AF is due on fri (well i think as iim not sure if im a 21 or 28day cycle- supspecting 21 as i ovulated on day 7 of my cycle). 
im hoping that i am but still doubting it and very afraid to get my hopes up. 

So for the early testers what tests did you use?

wishing us all our BFPs!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

calsen never mind the site was messy when i replied so it wasnt' showing alot of details ie our display pics ect so i know who sang it lol


----------



## Calasen

its Kellie Coffey honey :)

Took ages to get your replies through too so not helpful really :)

Good luck honey XXXX


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wow that song really got to me, I know it seems hopeless at times ladies, But remember 9 months ago I was here with you and a full year before that too, before I found BnB. Trying to understand why all of the sudden we wernt getting pregnant. But it will happen, when you least expect it too. For me, I had gone to the doctors after a full year, he said I had "unexplained" infertility, and gave me a perscription for clomid to start as soon as AF arrived. Af never got me, the clomid is still sitting in my bathroom. Just keep hope ladies. It can and WILL happen :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, My heart goes out to you! One of the reasons I'm still lurking around is to follow your journey. I know it takes a toll and it's hard to find any comfort after everything you've been through. But I admire your persistence, courage and how you never give up. We will always be here for support and the day you get your BFP will be a day of jubilation! :hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## MEGARICE03

Mommyof2peas- GL on your labor!


----------



## pdmcd17

So im now 12dpo and my temps are still up. IM having pms symptoms as if im a short cycle af is gonna be here tomorrow or the next day. I did a cheapy internet wondfo test this am it was negative if af doesn't come by mon i will get a good early test.

Today i just feel like im in a fog kinda dizzy wierd this isnt' normal for me even with pms - maybe i am or most likely im getting sick as a bunch of girls on my team are off sick today.

who knows what is going on i guess time will tell.


----------



## pip7890

Ooohhh. Fingers crossed for you pdmcd!!!

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats poppy a little girl

So today I'm 14 dpo day 22 and no af!
I tested again with ic and bfn. I'm waiting till thurs when ff says to test
Since getting af back in mar Ive had 21,28,21 day cycle so I'm not sure if shell arrive soon

My temps are still high and I feel like in in a daze lately and get dizzy I'm hopping it's P symptoms and not a new pms one. This was my first cycle on soy and the first time I had a biphasic let alone a triphasic chart ( here's hoping I get my bfp)


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you and everyone else :dust:

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Ok ladies the weirdest thing just happened I got motion sickness watching xmen first class in one extra experience theatres ( ie dynamic surround sound and a huge wrap Around oval screen ) this is so so weird for me

I rarely get motion sickness - and DO never got it and hes prone to it---now I am tempted to test with a good early detection test
And if I'm not this new pms symptom bites


----------



## pip7890

:test:

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

pdmcd17 said:


> Ok ladies the weirdest thing just happened I got motion sickness watching xmen first class in one extra experience theatres ( ie dynamic surround sound and a huge wrap Around oval screen ) this is so so weird for me
> 
> I rarely get motion sickness - and DO never got it and hes prone to it---now I am tempted to test with a good early detection test
> And if I'm not this new pms symptom bites

How many dpo are you? I'm 5dpo and had the same thing...I've been nauseous today and yesterday - just briefly while driving but that never happens.... I'm not due to test for quite a while still though! FXed to you!


----------



## pdmcd17

Well I think I'm out I tested with an ic as I got busy yesterday gardening we funnily had a free day and it was nice so the pharmacy by my house was closed.

So bfp but I noted light pink cm this am so af is here. I am 16 dpo and cycle day 24 maybe my cycle is lengthening! On to cycle 4 and second one in soy
At least mud july I see the fertility specialist


----------



## pdmcd17

sorry i wrote that wrong it was a BFN


----------



## pdmcd17

well I am now onto cycle 2 of soy I will start tomorrow day 2-7 and hopefully i will get my bfp. Soy really help with regulation my cycle and helping me ovulate for the first time since getting my cylces back in march. 

so im thinking my cycles now range from 21 -28 days so now i know i dont worry about testing till after 28 days cause af may not be late.

good luck and lots of BFP to everyone ttc :)


----------



## pip7890

:dust: to you. I've heard good things about soy. Fingers crossed for you.

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

So I am wondering do any of you find it hard when were so desperately ttc to get that beautiful baby, do you find it hard to see other pregnant ( I don't find that hard but seeing babies pregnant or hearing about others ending just kills me)

And I now have found myself weepy at birth stories - am I alone feeling like this or plAin crazy.

Well tonight I start my soy second try. But my temps are still higher there dropping slowly is this normal for everyone? I honestly expected a big drop yesterday.
But on a positive note my cycles finally feel like they did before any bc!


----------



## pip7890

I just kept believing that it would happen for me. I wouldn't entertain any negative thoughts about being too old or not being able.

I've never had baby/pregnancy envy but I think that has a lot to do with my first miscarriage many years ago when I was 24. After the loss I returned to work and the ladies I was friendly with were keeping their distance. It turned out that one lady - who was 40 - had found out that she was pregnant. She had not been TTC and it had come as a huge shock. She was absolutely distraught that I had lost a baby I so desperately wanted and she was pregnant with one she hadn't planned for. I had to sit down with her and explain that her anguish would not bring back my baby but would definitely colour her memories of her final pregnancy. This was her time and I knew my time would come. 

That's always stuck in my head and I do believe we all have a time. Yours will come soon.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Hey girlies well I'm taking time off - we still trying but not focusing on babys since the man has finally decided to set a wedding date!!!!!!!!

Lots to do and fun stuff to taste/try on/out :) 

:dust: to all looking forward to lots of :brp: girlies XXX


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats Calasen!! When's the date? So exciting =)


----------



## Calasen

25th August 2012 :) But since we both have such large families on both sides its gonna take tat long to sort it all out :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Congratulations calsen!!!!!!
Weddings are lots of fun to plan 
And who knows maybe you will still get your bfp when you stop actively trying


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw that's lovely news calasen  congratulations huni!! You never know what may happen when your relaxed and having fun planning ;-) xx good luck!!!xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok x
Love and hugs xxx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Calasen. Great news. As the others have said you'll probably find you'll fall pregnant when you're not actually trying. Good luck with everything.

:dust: to all.

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

So last night we went to babies R Us for my OH sil to look at what they registerd for as her shower is in a few weeks. 
OMG i so want a BFP, I found i was emotional after and this morning. Also she really only want gift card no fun and she listed for stuff she has been given as hand me downs and no longer needs anything on the list :( 

It took my fun out of shopping for the gift. Honestly i dont want to go to her shower as i don't know if I can handle it emotionally. She told the family when we just started trying and i was having the hormone crash, and thought I pregnant and wasnt and it really hurt. life isn't fair her husband is laid off work and their having a baby and can't afford it and we can and it isn't happening.

I know i will go I will suck it up but I needed to vent. Maybe it's time to decide if I can continue on this journey, I am finding it so hard now. I so desperately want a baby with my OH. But the BFN are killing me.

thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## pdmcd17

You know it is wierd Im excited when its one of us who have been trying and want it so bad 
wierd


----------



## Calasen

awww :hug: honey - I know how you feel though -- when we all trying for ages and someone manages it unexpectedly just makes us soo jealous - I was angry at one friend for complaining about being pregnant and not wanting it and yet over joyed when another friend who has been trying for 7 yrs to get that :bfp: manages it.


----------



## melsy_11

Hello Ladies, I wanted to join ya'll. My name is Melody I've been married to my wonderful hubby for 8 years this year. We have a beautiful 4 year old son. I had my mirena in since June of 07,no periods while I had it, had it removed February so we could try for baby number 2. I had been feeling like my body was completely out of whack the last few months and to my shock got my bfp May 25th, but felt like something was wrong right away, my Dr. thinks it was ectopic, I wound up in the hospital. I've been having to have my hcg levels checked to make sure they keep going down. It's been very hard going through it.I also wonder if it had anything to do with my mirena, but I will never know.
Anyways ladies wishing you all the best!


----------



## lucyoz34

2 week wait... we meet again...

Welcome melsy! Sorry for your loss hun x I had a similar thing happen, I caught in the first proper cycle post mirena, and lost my baby at 14 weeks x I'll never know why, perhaps it just wasn't meant to be xx that was back in feb, been ttc'ing since, no luck yet, but hopefully one day x so fingers crossed for you x I hope you heal quickly xx there's lots of support to be found on here xx lots of love xx

Good luck ladies x
Love and hugs xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hope everyone's ok? All very quiet on here......xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

3DPO as of now....trying not to symptom spot..even this early...Just trying to get my mind off things...How are you?


----------



## pdmcd17

God every cycle i promise myself not to symptom spot lol i cant help it.

So i finished my soy last night im hoping it works again as last month after my first try i ov for the first time.

Question i am due to ov any day anyone notice tingly breast around the time of ov?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

pdmcd17 said:


> God every cycle i promise myself not to symptom spot lol i cant help it.
> 
> So i finished my soy last night im hoping it works again as last month after my first try i ov for the first time.
> 
> Question i am due to ov any day anyone notice tingly breast around the time of ov?

Yes mine do that everytime around ovulation. I would take that over sore breasts now


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls x I'm 5dpo today, and trying so hard just to go with it. Do not want to think about it at all. Not that easy though is it! My boobs get quite tender around ov, passes after a couple of days x so how does soy work? And is it prescription only?? Xx

I found out today that my family know we've been trying for a baby. I was so upset, I didn't want anyone knowing anything at all. Just can't take the pressure of expectation. Even though I'm sure it's unfounded, I still feel ppl just watching and waiting. After mc'ing a few months ago, and having to let so many ppl down, I just can't cope with anyone knowing anything this time. Its hard enough keeping me and oh calm and focused and positive, without worrying what ppl are thinking on top. Am I being really irrational? I don't know. This is just so personal, it's between the two of us(and you guys of course, thank fluff for this thread!). 
Sorry to vent, not really a huge problem in the grand scheme of thing, just needed to get it out and get a second opinion before I say something and upset ppl I care about xxx
Love and hugs girls x
Lots of dust and hope for this cycle xxx


----------



## melsy_11

Lucyoz, I'm so very sorry for your loss in February. I know this has been the hardest thing I've ever been through, I just found out today that my numbers have doubled since my e.R. visit which is not good at all. I go in tomorrow for yet another u/s this will be my 4th in 2 weeks. I'm also very nervous as I'm now 6 weeks and 2 days and every day that passes there is more of a chance of a rupture. Emotionally and physically this has been so draining and depressing.
Anyways I think it's hard when people know, it seems like more pressure and they always ask if it has happened yet... even though you know only the best of intention is meant.
What is the soy supposed to help with? Not sure if its coincidence but last month when I got my positive I had started taking a b-complex at the beginning of the month; I felt a complete difference in how I had been feeling.
Good luck ladies!


----------



## pdmcd17

I hear you lucy, I only want a few gf to know that we are ttc, not his family yet as i dont want our age to be commented on.

Soy isoflavins is like clomid you take it for 5 days at the begining of your cycle 2-7,3-8 or4-9 Taking them earlier, starting CD3, is supposed to produce more eggs and taking them later (CD5) is supposed to produce a more mature egg, from 

i took 120 x 3 160x1 and 200mg on the last day, i took them this cycle day 2-7 as i have a short cycle. I noticed your in England most of the girls on the soy natures clomid thread from England get there's at tesco or testco (sorry im from Canada so not sure what the stores real name is).

good luck lucy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Does anyone know where you could get it in the states?


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

I'm not sure where you can get it in the States but there are a few threads on here about Soy. Might be worth a search and hopefully you'll find the information you need there.
:dust:

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

I'm in Canada I got mine at a health food/ supplement store like gnc
Which I know is in the USA
Some girls also had luck at walmart we didn't gave it at ours here but different countries pharmacy regulations haha
Goodluck


----------



## mommyof2peas

I didnt pick any soy up, but I did get maca root at super supplements in Wa state


----------



## lucyoz34

Aw melsy hun your really going through it x life can be so cruel sometimes x I really hope this is sorted soon, and your not at risk, and you can move on xx is there no chance implantation could be in the right place now? x 

Girls thank you so much for the info on soy, sounds like an great place to start without being too medical x I'm looking into it as we speak! Very cool that its readily available too! All helps the PMA! 

Had a chat with OH earlier, and we've decided to tell the family that we're not trying for a baby, because we couldn't face the rollercoaster ride, and then the possible loss. All to much pressure. It seemed the kindest way to get them off the scent without upsetting them x so the only ppl who know we're ttc are you guys! That feels much healthier, won't feel like I'm disappointing everyone when af shows up each month xx

Does anyone know of anyone who's used soy?? What was the verdict???

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats Mommyof2Peas- she's beautiful!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy i have taken soy for 2 cycles, i love it. i ov for the first time since my mirena removal in dec. I had a normal temping and cervical cycle for the first time. I seem like i am on track again.

Poppy who was also on this thread got her bfp on soy\
heres a link to the soy thread there are lots of bfps on it.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Lucy good decision only a few people know we are mostly my close gf and his bf wife knows as they are trying also after a mc.

good luck and hugs


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, yes life can be cruel sometimes. It seems when you want something so bad it just doesn't happen. They were finally able to see the pregnancy and like they thought it's ectopic in my left tube. It has been a very emotional day. 
I think that is a good idea with your family. Then when you get your bfp it will be a nice suprise!
Well take care and I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Calasen

Oh melsy I am soo sorry :( :hug:

Well thats me out for another month - the cold that wiped me out last month has done the rounds and OH is now completely bed ridden with it :( Hey ho - at least the wedding plans are going along nicely - have most things sorted and know who/what/where/cost of everything. Now just to start saving/booking and everything :)


----------



## wannabub

Hi ladies
Its been a while since i posted last. Hope everyone is going ok. Ive been reading some heartbreaking threads, im so sorry for the ladies that are having a hard time. Well after my 57 day long stretch after removal, AF finally came and went, and i started OPK, and OV'd last sat, so looks as though im 4DPO. Hope DH and i did enough this time round, because of his work schedule we wont get another shot at it til September. Just keeping fingers crossed for now, and trying not to over analyse everything!!! ( Who am i kidding!! ) Good luck on the TTC road to all you strong willed ladies. And MEGA amounts of baby dust to us all. xoxox


----------



## pdmcd17

So i think I ov yesterday i got my + opk yesterday lots of mucous and cervix changes and my temp rose today. Im hoping that we bd enough and get our bfp. Now to wait and see what happens (and see when ff says i have ov lol)

Calsen sorry for this month hopefully soon
melsy im sorry to hear hugs.

good luck ladies


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks girls. I was treated with the medicine yesterday and we have to wait and hope my numbers start going down otherwise its surgery and I'm still at risk of a rupture until my numbers go down which is very scary. Also on top of the emotional and physical pain of it all we won't be able to try until my numbers go back down to zero and then I have to start taking folic acid again for 12 weeks before trying, 4+ months guessing
l do hope you ladies get your bfp positive before I'm back!
Calasen, congrats on your wedding date! I'm sure you've heard it a thousand times but it always seems to happen when you least expect it, also it's always good to have something to keep you busy in the meantime! 
Wishing you ladies lots of luck!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm out this cycle too...Back to CD1 today. On to cycle 4 now! We're getting married in TEN DAYS! And I'm due to ovulate again in the middle of our honeymoon so fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby!

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, thank you so much for the soy info, definitely something in considering for next cycle xx

Melsy lots of love to you hun x I hope thing sort themselves out quickly and safely xxx

Sorry about bein out calasen x but sounds like you've got lots of things to look forward to and keep you busy  never know what could happen in the meantime ;-) xxx

Good luck on your honeymoon then gardenofedens ;-) xx and I hope you have a lovely wedding ) xx

Fingers crossed then pdmcd17 !! It's a long 2week wait!!xx

Good luck to you wannabub!!xx

Well I'm 7dpo today, not due on till next wednesday, but having spotting this morning:-( little cramps too x can't be af this soon surely x gutting x

Lots of love and hugs girls xxx


----------



## K_Anchondo

Ive been reading through the posts. I just removed my Mirena May 5th 2011. Last cycle we bd two days before OPK was + and the day of. I got my period June 11th. I am almost done now, just the last two days. I read on here about soy? That it helps OV? And that B-6 is bad? Has anyone else heard of this or know much about it? Im 34 (almost 35) and were TTC asap because of age and because we may want two more. Also, the monthly roller-coaster drives me nuts! :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy heres hoping at 7 dpo its implantation!


----------



## melsy_11

K_Anchondo
I read a lot about b-complex and read it was supposed to be good. I started taking it the beginning of May and got my bfp May 25th, also after I started taking it I felt really good like my body was starting to get back to normal after my mirena removal. After I got my mirena removed in February I had been feeling like my body was so messed up, so thought I'd give the b-complex a try. My pregnancy wound up being ectopic but had nothing to do with the b-complex, I'd suggest doing some reading, I found a lot of information on it. Good luck!


----------



## K_Anchondo

Thanks! Im just worried. I hear so many bad things about TTC after Mirena. Maybe Im just freaking myself out. This is my first real period after removal, and its basically exactly the same. I wish I had known that there was so many issues with the implant, I might not have gotten it.

Well, anyways, here's hoping to good news soon! :thumbup:


----------



## melsy_11

Yeah I understand the worry for sure; unfortunately for me it turned out bad, but who knows if that even had anything to do with the mirena. There are also tons of success stories also so I would stay positive and definitely don't stress! Also that's great to hear your periods are normal, the reason I started reading about the b-complex is that I only had one normal period after my mirena was removed and then 2 really weird light spotty periods.


----------



## melsy_11

K_Anchondo,
Also when I was looking into the b-complex I just searched "b-complex good for ttc" and found tons of info and success stories, ladies even getting their bfp very soon after taking it, which is what happened w me. Good luck!


----------



## pdmcd17

K you should take a b complex instead of just the 12 something about how they all work together.
you can also take it with soy.
goodluck


----------



## pip7890

Good luck K!

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

Here's a site I found on it https://womens-place.com/ttc/vitex.php


----------



## lucyoz34

So much for the possibility of implantation:-( spotting again today, must be start of af. Why on 8dpo though?? Iv never come on this soon before. A few days late yea, but a week early? Flippin cycles. Definitely going to try soy next cycle. What a total cow :-( x


----------



## gardenofedens

aw, that totally sucks. i'm sorry lucy. :(

i'm thinking about trying soy too...do you have any links for more info about it?


----------



## pdmcd17

I just read back and you shouldn't do soy and vitex together it's one or the other
My understanding is soy helps with ov and vitex helps the rest of your cycle ie lengthen your lp

Goodluck


----------



## pdmcd17

Ok I need a suggestions
How to not mention babies or pregnancy to oh
He's says I'm obsessed ( he said it jokingly but he's right)
God it's like the whole world is pregnant or has babies - mind you we went to the zoo lots of human and animal ones there)

But how the comment came out was a ? On the radio on what do women spend 16 hrs doing and he said I know what you do 

So that's my hint but how do I not obsess when I want it so badly?
But I know I just won't obsess around him 
But he's right I'm obsessed
Suggestions - what works for you guys


----------



## gardenofedens

pdmcd17 said:


> I just read back and you shouldn't do soy and vitex together it's one or the other
> My understanding is soy helps with ov and vitex helps the rest of your cycle ie lengthen your lp
> 
> Goodluck

that makes sense. I just want to try the soy for now and probably pair it with the b-complex. I'm already taking the prenatals.

As for how to not obsess, I really don't know. OH thinks I'm obsessed too but I don't think so. I'm not nearly as obsessed as I was the first month! lol


----------



## lucyoz34

This morning it's definitely af. At 8dpo. And iv been having normalish cycles. Just don't get why suddenly it's a week early? So gutted. Stupidly believed it could be implantation:-(

Pdmcd i sort of mentally obsess, but oh can't handle the constant talking about it, so I have to keep quiet. Thank god for this thread, this is where I let it all out. I don't think it's a good idea to get yourself wound up in knots, the stress just has a negative effect on cycle regulation, really counterproductive. Believe me it's easier said than done! I just believe that things happen when they are meant to happen, there's not much you can do to change that. You could have cycle after cycle of perfectly timed bd'ing, but if it's not the right time for you to be pregnant then it just won't happen xx that's what helps me hun x even though I desperately would love to be able to give my oh a baby, it's just not quite the right time for us. I hope it's not too long away, I'm nearly 35, I don't want age to be a factor xx I know the process is so waring, but think of the final outcome x Id be happy to go through quite a lot for that  xx good luck hun xx

Gardenofedens I don't know of any soy links, but if you read back through this thread there have been some mentioned, and lots of info from the girls xx good luck xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls me again! Well to make myself feel better I popped to tesco and picked up about 6 different vitamins! But I have no idea what Im meant to take when, or even if Iv bought the right thing! I got a tub of B complex, also some soya isoflavones (spelling?!). Is that the same thing that you guys have been on about?? Or are soy and soya different things??! It doesn't say on the tub about taking them for a few days before you ovulate, just one a day. Am I being completely blonde?!? Has anyone any ideas????
Thanks girls xxx

Hope everyone's ok, lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Hey Lucy
You can take B with soy (soya in the UK)
I'm on a b complex as they work good together( I take it all cycle suppose to be good for our lp), soy day 2-7 of my cycle ( for ov) and I just started evening primrose oil period - ov ( you shouldn't take epo after ov as it can cause uterine spasm and that's bot good for implantation) epo is good for pms and cm
I'm also on a women's formula multivit 

Goodluck


----------



## lucyoz34

pdmcd17 thank you so much for replying hun, awesome info. Evening primrose was one of the other vits I bought so that's a good start! Do you know what the ideal dosages are for the soy?? Iv heard a few variations. Sorry to be pain! xx
Love an hugs xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Hey Lucy 
My soy came in 40mg tabs
I took 120x2 night 160 x 2 & 200 the last night

I took mine at night ad that's when I take all my supplements 
Goodluck


----------



## K_Anchondo

I haven't started the supplements yet. Im on cycle day 10 and bought the OPK this morning. It's the 20 pack from "Answer", any reviews?

You'll have to let me know how the supplements go. Ill do it next cycle if nothing pops up this one.

I obsess about it too. I just dont talk about it with anyone anymore. Last month I did a little, but my husband said I take the fun out of it. Nice huh?? LOL! So now Im not talking about it at all. if he wants to think it was unplanned and a surprise I can give him that. But I research it online all day! Not sure what Im looking for - everything says the same stuff. But.. you are not alone in the fertility stalking. :thumbup:


----------



## K_Anchondo

So, this a.m. we BD'd. I had EW last night, but a neg OPK. This a.m. it was a pos OPK! I know that BDing too often can make th little swimmers not as great, so should we wait a day or BD again tonight? I dont want to miss it. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## pdmcd17

kanchondo
new studies show daily bd is good when ttc (unless he has a low sperm count then its every other day)

have fun and good luck


----------



## MEGARICE03

My gut tells me to wait a day. When I got pos opks they were positive for 3 days in a row but also at it's highest peak it's when the egg is released and it's a long way for his buddies to swim.. I dk there was this TTC formula I read a while back and that's what I was trying to remember lol.. Sorry if I'm just rambling!!


----------



## K_Anchondo

Well, last night the OPK test was negative and it was this morning also. I fell asleep so we didnt BD. :nope: We are going to try tonight, but Im afraid it's too late. Is 40 hours to much time? I might be over thinking all of thing. See! This month roller coaster drives my nuts.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

MEGARICE03 said:


> My gut tells me to wait a day. When I got pos opks they were positive for 3 days in a row but also at it's highest peak it's when the egg is released and it's a long way for his buddies to swim.. I dk there was this TTC formula I read a while back and that's what I was trying to remember lol.. Sorry if I'm just rambling!!

Do you mean the Sperm meets egg plan?


----------



## maythisbelove

Hello fellow Ex Mirena users! I am here to join in! Here's a little bit of background on myself: I am 24, have an amazing son Connor who's 3. I am an insurance agent. I have an awesome SO, Paul, for little over two years now, even though I've known him for almost five, as my best friend!! Paul and I got pregnant Dec 2009 and we had a fetal demise at 17weeks (March 26, 2010<3) and had to have a D&E since my body wouldn't do it on it's own. I immediately got Mirena, well I guess just because. It's been little over a year now and I had my Mirena removed June 7th. Mirena had me feeling so out of my own body. We had a love/hate relationship. I bled lightly for a few days. My LMP was May 23rd-30th (last few days it was barely there). So SO and I BD May 28, Jun 2, 6, 7, 8, 11, 15, 17, 20, 21. I am showing WCW today and the last two days. This is my first cycle after Mirena. Any advice? Do you think there's a chance for pregnancy in the first cycle? More specifically, this cycle? Thank you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Welcome maythisbelove.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I used an IUD/IUS for 14 years, the last 7 of which was a mirena. I was very happy with it and never had any problems. I had it removed in October last year and fell pregnant straight away without AF showing. Unfortunately I miscarried at 10w3d due to swine flu. I fell pregnant again two cycles later and am now over 18w pregnant.

Everyone has different experiences after a mirena. Some ladies don't get AF for months, others fall pregnant straight way, other miscarry and wonder if it was down to the mirena etc.

Post miscarriage I found temping helped me know where I was in my cycle and was better able to time :sex:.

Good luck and :dust: to you.

Pip x


----------



## K_Anchondo

Welcome maythisbelove! I just joined also.


----------



## MEGARICE03

USAFKnineWife said:


> MEGARICE03 said:
> 
> 
> My gut tells me to wait a day. When I got pos opks they were positive for 3 days in a row but also at it's highest peak it's when the egg is released and it's a long way for his buddies to swim.. I dk there was this TTC formula I read a while back and that's what I was trying to remember lol.. Sorry if I'm just rambling!!
> 
> Do you mean the Sperm meets egg plan?Click to expand...

Yes! I believe that is it.. :flower:


----------



## maythisbelove

Took three tests the last few days. First was Clearblue +/-, very faint line at 10m. Second was Clearblue +/-, negative. Today I did pink dye, :BPN:! :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello newbies! Good luck ttcing x
Sorry about the bfn maythisbelove x fingers crosse for next cycle :flower:

I started soy today:thumbup: feeling really positive about it. Iv read some really really positive reviews and stats so, fingers crossed! Im taking 120 120 160 160 200, cd 3-7. No major symptoms yet, a bit sick, and a horrible metalic taste, but that's it! Are any of you girls taking it?? How have you found it??

Love and hugs xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy
I took mine before bed and no symptoms

I'm sad today my neighbor is preg
She has 3 boys 2 with special needs
She is a welfare mom and has never worked

She says it's an accident ( but has been going on about wanting one forever - with every man she has dated- the dad walked)
Life isn't fair sometimes 

I'm now 10 or 11 dpo and no pms symp or preg ones-
That is weird and I tested today ic bfn
Now I will wait till af is due which is when were camping so if I'm late it'll have to wait

Goodluck to everyone else


----------



## lucyoz34

life just isn't fair sometimes is it hun x Have to think positive though, it will be your turn x when the time is right you will get that bfp xx Fingers crossed that soy is as good as it seems:flower: xx lots of PMA xx you're not out this month yet  xx Thank you for the info xx


----------



## Calasen

hey girlys :)

Welcome to all the new ones :)

I was sure I was out this month but I seem to have Ovulated alot later then I should have again :) By my original counting I should be due the :witch: tomorrow so will see, haven't managed much though due to evil colds most of the month and now I have thrush :( Oh well will see what happens :) 

:dust: to all and FX'd. XXX


----------



## maythisbelove

:witch: came!! :cry: SO is out to Seattle for THREE months for work. So it'll be three months before we try again. :cry: :dust: to all you wonderful ladies! Kick that :bfn:'s butt!


----------



## pdmcd17

Stupid question
But where do I get all the emoticons you all use?
I looked for a button - but cant find one

Do I need to add a program? Mind you I'm on my cell now
But when I'm on my comp it'd be nice


----------



## Calasen

the go advanced option for reply honey and under the smilies on the side is a more button they all live there :)


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: pdmcd - that sucks. Life is so unfair. I hope you enjoy your camping trip. 

:dust: for all you lovely ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Oh well the :witch: finally showed up - heres to next month :)

And and I lost 3 lbs this week - first week of diet :)


----------



## pip7890

Sorry about the witch Calasen, but well done on the weight loss. Is your ticker meant to say 3lb or 0.3lb though?

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Cheers pip has changed it now :)


----------



## pip7890

You've got to claim every pound you can!! I know I would. Good luck with your weight loss plan. Are you doing a dieting journal on here? If you do I'd love to stalk you.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

I'm not really following a diet plan honey - have just reduced suger in my tea and swapped chocolate and snacks fro fruit and yoghurt :) Trying also to get in 10 mins of step aerobics a day in on the Wii but due to a medical condition actitivy is very hard for me - so its hard to lose weight.


----------



## pip7890

Well that's a great start. Small changes can make a big difference. Well done on taking the first step!

Pip x


----------



## K_Anchondo

So I think I/we planned everything with really great timing - now Im waiting. I thought I had O'd last Wednesday, but I went and got a digital OPK that showed a -. It was + on Friday tho. So now I wait - again. This waiting is so hard. Ive been thinking too much about it too. Like looking for symptoms. I wish I was one of those people who can just put it out of their mind until it's time to test. No matter how busy I try to make myself, I still sit and think about it. Im feeling a little crazy.. :wacko: 

Well, I hope everyone has success for whichever cycle their on! :happydance:


----------



## Calasen

It's never easy not thinking about it when you want it so badly to be your turn and the not knowing is what drives most of us crazy. 

This is cycle number 10 for us and the only thing stopping me going crazy is focusing on planning our wedding.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, congrats on your 3lbs!! I lost 60lbs by doing the step thing on the Wii. I increased it to 1hr a day and watched tv while I was doing it. Of course I'd watch my intake as well. One step at a time though and even 10 min a day gets you so much more . =)


----------



## K_Anchondo

Oh my gosh, congrats on a wedding! We just got married in April. I had three months to plan it. I hope you have more time than that! weddings are fun to plan. When will it be?


----------



## K_Anchondo

How do you all get the tickers on your signature? I cant get mine to show up. It just showes the address but no image.


----------



## Calasen

not until august next year :)

The tickers took ages for me to figure out the OH does mine now


----------



## melsy_11

k_anchondo,
For the tickers you have to use the accepted code, it says at the bottom of the page on your signature what the accepted code is, i know html isn't accepted so you may just have the wrong code up there. Hope that helps!


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girls, hope your all ok?? Finished my soy yesterday, not too many symptom! Just hoping it worked!

Hugs x


----------



## gardenofedens

Evening ladies! I'm back - anyone miss me? :) OH and I got married 6/25 and returned from our honeymoon in Kauai this morning. We had SO much fun!

https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/260615_1357136419_4299797_n.jpg

I think I ovulated 6/30 which would put me at 3DPO today...I don't know for sure since my temps were all messed up from being in the hot and humid Kauai and I didn't use any OPKs but I'm not holding my breath this cycle anyway since we used the hot tub on our wedding night....

Anyway, hope all is well around here!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your marriage! Let's hope you brought a :bfp: back from your honeymoon!

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

Congrats garden hoping you get that honeymoon baby.

Well af was nice and waited to arrive till yesterday when we got into port Elgin and showers. On to cycle 3 of soya and my last as we go to the fertility dr this month
I have to admit last month was my most normal cycle since before bc
That is optimistic!


----------



## Calasen

Congrats Garden :) 

I am on CD 7 i think - have just had the worlds lightest ever period I think - TMI but it was more tinted discharge then a period - took a test just in case and ofc it was :bfn: Heres to this month girlies :dust:


----------



## masaddi

hi, i am new here i am 27 my dh and i have 2 kids ds,4 and dd,2 i got the mirena after dd and removed it on june 22 so we can ttc#3. i have heard many stories of women getting preggo right away and some taking forever. i also know of three women getting preg with it in and having full term healthy babies! i hope for us all to get our :bfp: soon!!


----------



## pdmcd17

pip i just noticed your half way!!!!!!!!! im so happy for you:happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

I keep hearing of women who experience "lots of CM" before they get their BFP - if any of you BFPers had this, was it ewcm or creamy or???


----------



## MEGARICE03

gardenofedens said:


> I keep hearing of women who experience "lots of CM" before they get their BFP - if any of you BFPers had this, was it ewcm or creamy or???

I def remember spotting and that was mucusy but not white just red. IF there was I'm pretty sure it was just probably mucusy. I don't remember =/


----------



## maythisbelove

FXD!!!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

For those of you who don't know me I used IUD/IUS including the mirena for 14 years after the birth of my son in 1996. I had it removed in October 2010 and conceived immediately. Unfortunately I contracted swine flu and the baby died. I managed to fall pregnant again in late February and am now 20w pregnant. I've had a couple of scares but Wriggle Bum has hung on in there. Today I went for my anomaly scan and I've posted details below. Don't give up hope, you will get there. Just look at me!

Wriggle Bum was very well behaved for the sonographer today - in fact she said s/he was a good baby! She started off by showing us baby's heartbeat and demonstrating how s/he was lying (head on my bladder, spine against my left hand side, feet up on my right hand side towards my ribs!). She then explained she was going to do all the measurements and checks and would point out things as and when she came across them. She was wonderful - we got to see baby's nose, mouth, ears, kidneys, bladder, heart, spine, knobbly knees, legs, arms and hands (all clenched up in a boxer pose!). 

She told us baby was perfect and then turned to the potty shot. There was absolutely no doubt that we were looking at a...





BOY!!!!!




I'd like to introduce you to my gorgeous, perfectly healthy son:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/5905439600_e29df1d825_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5905439178_66562f0fca_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6044/5905435976_0339a92ce1_z.jpg

I was so surprised, as I'd been convinced he was a girl, but so, so overjoyed that he was healthy. The relief was unbelievable. I feel so calm now and am really looking forward to welcoming my son into the world. We are so lucky :happydance: and DS is thrilled to bits as he really wanted a brother :thumbup:

After the scan we saw the consultant. She confirmed my due date as 21 November and said that she didn't want me to go beyond my due date so would probably induce me if baby hadn't made an appearance. She wants to see me again at 34w to see how I'm doing. My BP was okay and my urine sample was fine so all good news on that front. I need to see my midwife again at 25w and then have my GTT at 27w. 

We've booked onto a Stork Walk to visit the delivery suite/labour ward in a couple of weeks. This will give us the chance to see what's available as I'd quite like to use the birthing pool for some/all of my labour.

We've posted pictures on FB but not yet released the gender as we want to make sure we've told our family first.

It's been an emotional rollercoaster today and I'm so tired, but I'm on :cloud9: at the moment.

Pip x


----------



## lauraclili

That's wonderful news Pip! Congratulations on team blue!! :blue:


----------



## Calasen

congrats Pip xxxxxxxx


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats pip!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats PIP! We are on team pink =) .. Reading your post got me teary eyed. I remember how hard it was for you and I'm glad everything is how it's suppose to be. We also got our bfps same day =) :hugs:


----------



## K_Anchondo

That is awesome news! Congrats - really! I remember when I saw my daughter for the first time. Such a blessing.


Well ladies - BFN over here. Then not 12 hours later AF came. :growlmad: Oh well, next month right?! I started the Soy though, hope that does the trick. I've been reading a lot about it online and it seems to help a lot of people. Im taking 100 tonight and tomorrow then I think Ill take the 200 the next three nights? I hear it give monster headaches.... 

Any one doing soy? Any advise on it?

Baby dust to all! :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

K i am on cycle 3 of soy and i take it at night time with no side effects

So my fertitily appoit had to be moved to the end of sept :( oh well im a tad relieved- it was stressing out the oh. I think hes scared that its his fault. Plus were both not willing to do a whole lot - I was only willing to do clomid and metformin.

Heres hoping we get our bfp before then, mind you the longer it takes the more I think it won't happen- and im starting to accept that possiblity.


----------



## helen0381

Hi everyone,

Is it ok for me to join? Im Helen, Im 30 and I have a little boy called Jack who is 2 on 29th July.
I had my coil removed on 21st June 2011 so we can try for another baby. Since then ive had no AF, jsut had a slight bleed a couople of days after the removal. Ive tested with an OPK and got a positive a few days ago. So we :sex::sex: just in case. We have officially started trying now but I really wanted to wait till I had AF so I knew where I was in my cycle. 

Good luck to everyone. 

xxx


----------



## Calasen

Welcome hele:) Everybodys welcome here - even if we are a bit crazy :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome Helen 

PDMCD - Have you guys done any at-home fertility testing? I found an at-home kit on ebay from the UK for about $35 to test both my DH and I. DH's came back in the normal range. The female fertility test consists of tests taken every 7 days for 3 weeks or something like that and I completely forgot about it after the first one so I have to start over again next cycle. I think DH felt more comfortable starting the process at home and isn't at all worried about going to the dr now!

K - Sorry about the BFN. No advice on the soy but I'm hoping to have time to look into some more natural fertility medicines this month to start in the next month or two so I'd love to hear more about your experience with it. We'd talked about starting after 6 months and I'm in the 2ww of cycle 4 right now.

DH and I have to finally add me to his insurance now that we're married too since his is better than mine. That also means I'll have to find a new OB but oh well. I don't care for mine anyway!

Well ladies, fingers crossed for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Calasen

Pdm - I know that feeling :( we should be getting refered to a specialist next month as all of our prelimerary tests came back clear. I'm really not coping well with it all right now and in my own way am hiding from it. Try to keep hopeful honey XXX


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks ladies
I find this whole process hard
I desperately want this, but worry age is a factor ( I'm 40 in aug and he's 42 dec)
And were both overweight.

I know my cycles have regulated again, so now it is the waiting and trying game.
I pray that I get my bfp for my bday or before the appoit.
I actually got my first af since bc the day my dr called me with the appointment 

I have to keep positive and not stress over it ( that will be tough) i should remind myself I only went off bc in dec and got my af back in March and didn't ov/ really regulate till may- so really it hasn't been that long

I will keep my chin up:)


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
I had my mirena removed 21st March and have been TTC since then. I must admit I loved it and will have another insert once I've got my little family. 

Carla


----------



## K_Anchondo

So Im on day three (tonight) of soy. I've taken 100 mg two days in a row now. So far no headaches. Tonight I will up the dose to 200 (each cap is 100) and continue with that dose for three days. The only thing that I noticed - that may have nothing to do with it - is that my AF is horrible! Very heavy. I'm changing supers every two hours because they're leaking. I had bought a pack of "First Response" home preggers test last week that included a "fertility" test. Not an ovulation test, but one that checks your fertility and your body's ability to release eggs. You take the test on day three of your cycle. I took it this morning and it came back good. I was kind of worried that the Mirena may have caused some problems in the egg releasing area. Relief to find out that is ok. So, now I finish my soy, finish my AF, and start on the OPK again. And I started checking my BBT this morning which I hadn't been doing. 

I supposed I'm really focusing this month on every aspect to try to make sure I catch this egg! If I don't get a BFP this time I think I'm going to lay off for a couple months because this is so frustrating! Maybe if I lay off the "trying" it will just happen. Maybe....


----------



## candeur

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm knew on this section. Me and OH have decided to start TTC #2, we currently have a 2.5 yr old daughter Seren who was a happy accident.
I had the Mirena fitted for 2 years, but had it removed last tuesday, feel fine since, had some cramping and spotting but doc said we can start TTC straight away.

I'll be honest, I have absolutely no idea about cycles etc and all the ins and outs of TTC! My knowledge goes as far as having an app on my phone which tells me when I'm ovulating etc :rofl:
Does anyone have any good links to sites where I can learn about my cycles etc? 
How soon did everyones cycles return to normal after having the coil removed? I was like clockwork before my first pregnancy, and I still had a regular light period while I had the mirena, always on or around the 26th of the month for 5 days. Is the removal likely to mess that up? x


----------



## Calasen

welcome new guys :) I cant help much sorry took 6 months for my cycles to return to normal and even now they still misbehave


Good luck to you all though :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Welcome newbies and good luck  

Candeur I love fertility friend, stacks of useful info. Also the mirena seems to affect girls in different ways, some return to normal cycles and catch almost immediately, others take a long while to return to some kind of a normal cycle. So charting temps and daily cm etc will help you get a grip of what your cycle is doing. Fertility friend helps loads with that. It's a game of waiting, hoping and lots of patience though mostly  easier said than done! You'll get there though x any questions just post them, someone will have an answer! Good luck hun xx

How is everyone ?xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome Candeur,

Like you, I had the Mirena for two years. The first year I had no cycle or spotting. The second I had a lighter 3-4 day period about every 30 days. After removal my period came exactly as it should have on the same day I expected it had the IUD stayed in so that was nice. My cycles have stayed regular since removal as well. We're in the 2ww of cycle four now.

Also like you, I knew nothing about cycles when we first decided to start this journey. I didn't even know when I ovulated. I heard about a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility and loved it. It's long and scientific but it's so informative, it was well worth it!! You can also sign up for a free trial at fertilityfriend.com and take their online lessons to learn about cycles, charting, temping, etc.

Anyway, sorry it's gotten long. Check out the book or fertilityfriend and you'll learn loads! Feel free to PM me too! :)


----------



## skweek35

a quick question - I know everyone is different but just wanting to get an average here - how long did it take before you got your :bfp:??


----------



## candeur

Thank you for all your advice! :) Will check out fertilityfriend during my break in work and start swotting up on everything x


----------



## cliqmo

skweek35 said:


> a quick question - I know everyone is different but just wanting to get an average here - how long did it take before you got your :bfp:??

I had Mirena removed August 11th 2010 and we were NTNP straight away. We got our BFP on 27th January 2011 (I waited for AF to be a week late before testing :haha: ) Sadly we misscarried in March and are now back to WTT :growlmad: 

:dust: to all those TTC :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## MEGARICE03

Skweek- Got Mirena taken out on Sept 25 2010- Got our BFP in February 2011. Another gal from this thread that I still keep in contact with had the same results - taken out in sept 2010 BFP in Feb

There use to be a list of all the BFPS and how long it took...


----------



## MEGARICE03

here's a list from wayyyy back in the day!!



BrandysBabies said:


> :dust::crib:*Ex-Mirena TTCers Thread 2010 *:crib::dust:​
> *Ex-Mirena Graduates!!!*​
> *sls612  17th Sept after 4 weeks TTC#1!!!*​
> *Louise1985  23rd Sept after 6 weeks TTC#2!!!*​
> *Shazmos  28th Sept after 3 months TTC#3!!!*​
> *Guera  Sept 28th after 6 weeks TTC#3!!!*​
> *Kracker  Oct 5th after 3 months TTC #2!!!*
> 
> *mommyof3co  Oct 7th after 2 months TTC #4!!!*​
> *mommyof2peas  Oct 8th after 11 months TTC #3!!!*​
> *MrsPOP  Oct 28th after 3 months TTC #1!!!*​
> *Treykid3  Oct 30th after 6 months TTC #3!!!*
> 
> *mum2mills  TTC#2 since Aug 2010*​
> 
> 
> *Harlirexx  Nov 20th on very FIRST cycle!!!!*​
> *Lucyoz34  Nov 21st after 1 month TTC # 1!!!*
> 
> *Curly123  Nov 23rd after 1 month TTC #1*
> 
> :spermy::sex::spermy:*Our Ex-Mirena Testers!!!* :spermy::sex::spermy:
> *Good Luck Ladies!!!*​
> *Amelia Croall*
> TTC#1 since June 2010​
> *babydustcass*
> TTC#2 since Nov 2010​
> *Brandybabies*
> TTC #2 since Nov 2010 ​
> *buterflyangel*
> TTC#2 since November 2010​
> *butterflydebs*
> TTC#2 since Aug 2010​
> *Calasen*
> TTC#1 since Sept 2010​
> *Clairmichael*
> TTC#1 since Oct 2010 ​
> *Cliqmo*
> TTC#1 since Aug 2010​
> *CouldThisBeIt*
> TTC#2 since July 2010​
> *Duchess ross*
> TTC#1 since July 2010​
> *Future_numan*
> TTC#2 since Oct 2010​
> *giggle_gurl88*
> TTC#3 since ???​
> *Jellysecret*
> TTC#1 since July 2010​
> *Kittenly*
> TTC#1 since October 2010​
> *KittyKatBabe*
> TTC#1 since Jan 2009 with a break​
> *Kylarsmom*
> TTC#2 since Aug 2010​
> *lauraclili*
> TTC#1 since Dec 2009​
> *lifechanging*
> TTC#3 since October 2010​
> *Lissa110*
> TTC #2 since March 2010​
> *MEGARICE03*
> TTC#2 since Sept 2010​
> *Monni24*
> TTC#1 since Aug 2010​
> *mrsbiddles*
> TTC#3 since Sept 2010​
> *MommaPick*
> TTC#2 since June 2010​
> *MummyHaytch*
> TTC#3 from Dec 2010​
> *nnroxburgh*
> TTC #1 since Aug 2010​
> *Poppy7 *
> TTC #2 since Oct 2010​
> *Rachie Rach*
> (Post copper-coil)
> TTC #1 since Oct 2010​
> *SAJ*
> TTC#2 since April 2010​
> *Snipsnsnails*
> TTC #1 since Oct 2010​
> *TTCbabynmber2*
> TTC#2 since Sept 2010​
> *Wannabenewmum*
> TTC#1 since June 2010​


----------



## maythisbelove

I posted awhile back. But this is my first TTC cycle after Mirena removal June 7th. I am current cd15/32 (according to my last period). Hoping I am O'ing. Little bit of CM in the panties 2 days ago, but nothing right now.. SO and have been DTD all week sometimes twice a week. Hoping for the BFP this cycle!! :dust: to all you gals!!


----------



## pdmcd17

So this is cycle day 7 and af is still here this is so strange, and even wierder day 5 went really really heavy- I am normally only spotting or nothing on day 5
I'm still crampy today ugh, I normally ov on day 8 not sure what's going on.
Maybe it's the epo that is the only new thing

Maybe ov will get pushed back cause if it doesn't then this cycle will be lost ( mind you I have no signs ov is immenant)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hello can i join? I'm 31 and i had a mirena coil for two and half years. I had it removed at the start of November 2010 and have been TTC since then with no luck.


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies

Welcome newbies. For the lady who asked, I had my mirena removed on 18 October 2010 after 14 years of using an IUD/IUS. AF never came and I thought it was just my body settling into a new cycle. Eventually I tested and I got a :bfp:. Unfortunately I lost the baby on Boxing Day after catching swine flu.

As you can see from my ticker I conceived again a couple of cycles later and I'm now 20w pregnant. So for me, the mirena didn't affect my fertility adversely at all (and I'm 40!).

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Welcome cupcake :) 

I am on cycle 11 now and finding it very hard to handle :( Especially as I just found out my best friend is pregnant after trying for just 2 months :( 

I'm not sure how much more I can take before I give up - the depression it is causing is just way too much right now.


----------



## cupcakesarah

That's the way I'm starting to feel a lot of the time too depressed. Both my sisters conceived easily and I just presumed I'd be the same. I'm trying to relax about but don't know how. It's so hard to try and stop thinking about it, but in all honesty it's all I think about a lot of the time.


----------



## luckyno.3

pdmcd17 said:


> So this is cycle day 7 and af is still here this is so strange, and even wierder day 5 went really really heavy- I am normally only spotting or nothing on day 5
> I'm still crampy today ugh, I normally ov on day 8 not sure what's going on.
> Maybe it's the epo that is the only new thing
> 
> Maybe ov will get pushed back cause if it doesn't then this cycle will be lost ( mind you I have no signs ov is immenant)

I am experiencing the same thing. AF started out kinda slow, but day 5 and now 6 are heavy and I'm crampy today.


----------



## pdmcd17

I feel the same way ttc is so emotionally draining

That's why I was relieved the fertility appoit was moved back it was stressing oh out.
Af ended last night!!! I'm Now day 8 - i normally ov onday 8, and no signs if ov maybe I won't ov or it will be late ( I honestly am not sure if I will my temps are so erractict ie high one day low the next- I even take them vag as I'm a mouth breather some
nights)

Waiting sucks:(

Well today were gardening finishing the back garden finally!!!
Happy saturday ladies


----------



## Poppy2012

I am 32 marries with 2 boys. I had Mirena since November 2009 and just had it removed May 30th to TTC. I never had a cycle as I nursed for 15 months. I loved Mirena and would definatly get it again. BC pills made me crazy loopy so Mirena was blessing. I've read plenty of negative comments re: Mirena and I feel obligated to share my positive experience as it seems only fair. I also have 2 gf that have it 3+ years and recommend it to everyone. 
4 days ago I tested and it was positive. After reading all the after Mirena negative comments I made myself sick with worry and have decided not to read anymore:) I honestly haven't read post in this thread because of that reason. I was even afraid to share the news with husband because of all the chemical pregnancies and MC blamed on Mirena. 
Planning to shed the negative and start getting excited! I'm guessing by OPK that I'll be due mid March ( I have no lmp!) 
Here's good luck to you all and to the spread of more positive experience comments:)


----------



## Calasen

Hiya Poppy - I'm sorry you think this thread is anti mirena but itsnotat all - and noone in this thread has blamed the mirena for causing them trouble specifically in this post. We aren't here to as an anti mirena thread but simply a support network for women TTCing following having the mirena. We are all in many stages of our cycles and all have many different experiences but at no point has someone turned around and blamed the mirena as the reason for the troubles but merely an aspect of their lifes journey to this point.


----------



## Poppy2012

Oh no bad comments on this board specifically. As I said, I refrained from reading any previous posts just in case. After a google search of TTC after Mirena I hadn't found anything but negative experiences and it's great to hear that this group is more for support rather than blame. Just sharing my experience:) hoping that it might help anyone feel positive if they have come across the negative information that seems to flood the web:)


----------



## Calasen

That seems fair then :) And like all things internet related you just gotta take it all with a pinch of salt. You usually always only hear the bad as people tell everyone the bad stuff but rarely the good. While many of us feel the strain at the moment we are all still here to support each other until we get that much desired :bfp: and begin the first stage to motherhood.


----------



## lauraclili

I've managed to get to cycle 18! How did that happen? 

For me, Mirena hid problems that were already there. Originally, I had it to help with the pain I had through endo. Now it seems that I don't regularly ovulate on my own so I've got Clomid now to help me. What I'm saying is though that the problems that we have had had nothing to do with Mirena and for me it was a total life-saver. I was able to live a normal life after spending 3 of every 4 weeks feeling like death. 

I think a lot of the negative feedback that mirena gets is to do with the fact that it is often used to treat other problems and if you have one problem it's more likely you'll have another... therefore, if you didn't know about it before Mirena, it looks like Mirena's fault. 

I have totally recommended it to EVERYONE! IT was amazing and when I've (finally!) got the family I'm going to have I will definitely have another one. 

xcx


----------



## Calasen

I'm with you there laura :) Before the mirena I had a period last 3 years!!!! due to severe issues and the mirena fixed that - okIstill dont quite ovulate regularly but i now have regular periods :)


----------



## melsy_11

Hi Ladies, Hope you all are having a good weekend. After the last few weeks of feeling miserable from the treatment for my ectopic, I'm finally feeling better and found out after Tuesdays hcg test that my numbers went down to 7!! Which is great and next week should be my last week of having to have my numbers checked and then I can start on vitamins again for 12 weeks before we can try again. I'm hoping this will have kicked my body back into normal since it's been weird after having mirena removed. Lots of luck to you ladies!!


----------



## Calasen

Awww Glad to here your ok Melsy and your now coming out the otherside XXX


----------



## lucyoz34

Very well said calasen hun x this is a fantastically positive thread that has given many ladies, myself included, so much confidence and support through some happy and horrible times x my mirena was brilliant and gave me six years of period free bliss. However as with all birth control, your cycle is affected somewhat. This rectifies itself for everyone over a period of time. Some quicker than others. Congratulations on your BFP poppy2012 x I do suggest you read back through this thread though and get to know some of these lovely brave ladies, they are an insiration x


----------



## lucyoz34

Welcome back melsy x nice to have you back  x hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Calasen! I'm glad to be almost done, it has been really hard and I'm finally starting to feel better emotionally and physically. Looking forward to being able to try again but actually glad to have 12 weeks before I can even think about it, hopefully it teaches me more patience lol. Before all this I was definitely obsessed , it's hard not to be when you want it so bad! Lots of luck ladies!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Lucy,glad to be back! Feeling much better than I was that's for sure.Hope all is well with you?


----------



## lucyoz34

Good to hear melsy xx Im not bad thanks, in cycle 7 post mc, its all getting very frustrating and hard to stay positive, but I'm ever hopeful x first cycle taking soy too, not entirely sure we bd'd enough though, might have to take it again next month xx good luck to you hun x

Calasen how you feeling hun? I totally empathise with the stress of it all, it just seems endless xx

Hope the rest of you girlies are ok, welcome to all the newbies xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Melsy I'm glad to hear you're ok

So I'm really questioning whether I should continue on this ttc journey
- I desperately want one but just not sure I can handle it anymore the emotions. 
I just walked out of a baby store almost crying - shopping for oh brothers wife baby shower . I don't even want to go to it.

I'm just not coping well- I want to feel like my old self and stop focussing on this
I guess I need to do alot of thinking- thanks for listening


----------



## Calasen

Oh Honey :( I am totally with you there. Its hearbreaking time and again to see others get what we want. If I was you i'd take a time out - I did and it helped - and cancel your attendence of the baby shower - send your apologies and a gift card (get OH to get the gift card) and spend time blocking out all baby stuff but dont give up just yet. 

We are all here for you and if you want to talk a bit more privately then you can inbox me any time.


----------



## pdmcd17

Thanks Calasen
so last night oh asked me what was wrong and we had a long long talk about both our fears and my emotions. It was really helpful to hear both sides and to trouble shoot some of our issues. 

I did realizes some of my fears about it also stem from my past issues with my ex and raising my kids basically alone- he isn't him and i have to remember that. 

my oh was so amazingly supportive and says we shouldn't give up if it is meant to happen it will. He did say he loves me no matter what and whether we have a baby or not that will not change.

We are still ttc but i am not sure if we will go through with the fertitily dr (but it is a few months away and i do change my mind alot. I think I am gonna ov in the next day so hopefully i can keep my sanity but today i do feel less stressed on the issue.

I do think i will go to the shower - it is a fact of life people have babies and I can't hide away (I am still shocked at my reaction though i guess shopping for someone else instead of the walk by browsing really hit home i want one). 

i figure i will have some wine after the shower and be happy for the soon to be mom.

It is so nice to have a supportive group of ladies who know what you are going through in all fronts. Thanks ladies


----------



## melsy_11

Well hopefully 7 will be your lucky number Lucy! I know it's frustrating, stay strong it will happen for you!
Pdmcd17 , You had it right when you said this is a journey, it is, and it&#8217;s so emotionally hard. All you ladies are so strong and when you get your bfp it will just be that much sweeter! It&#8217;s nice to have this thread though and know you are not alone. It&#8217;s hard when it seems like everyone is pregnant and wondering when is it going to happen for you, but I believe it will happen when it&#8217;s meant to, even though that&#8217;s probably not soon enough lol. Stay strong ladies!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies....just a quick update....AF arrived this morning so no honeymoon baby for us and on to cycle 5.... :cry:


----------



## kyla5952

Hello I am new to these threads. I never had to deal with the 2 week wait since both my boys were birth control babies (one on the pill the other on the ring) 
We decided we wanted to try for a girl and my 5 years was coming up for the mirena. I had monthly periods every month with it for 5-7 days. 
On June 29th I had it removed my midwife said I should have a period soon after and then I would O again. Based off this information I didn't think it would be possible to get pregnant until after I got that first period. 
On July 3rd I woke up with slight cramping and decided to take an O test and got a positive! No period had came.... On July 4th I got the O spotting and the temp rise on July 5th to confirm O was July 4th.
Since then I have had a long list of symptoms every day it is something more than the day before I have sore "porn star" nipples that have the little bumps everywhere (I counted 7) I never have these unless I am preggos. And my stomach is upset all the time and making noises. Could I already be pregnant without ever having a period after the mirena? Sorry to ramble I am just so nervous if I am pregnant it wont stick:/
I took a test today and of course it was :bfn: going to try again on Thu I think...


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome Kyla! You could definitely get pregnant without having a period, don't stress yourself thinking about the negatives. I would wait a while and take another test.


----------



## pip7890

pmdcd17 :hugs: Your conversation with OH sounds exactly how mine went with my OH. I understand how you are feeling. My ex told me that if I wanted another child it would have to be with another man because it wouldn't be with him. I pretty much brought up my son alone, even during the marriage and fared a lot better afterwards without him. Just thinking about TTC (and we thought about it long and hard for a couple of years before even trying) made me worry that my OH would turn out like my ex. That may still happen but I have a good feeling it won't. Like you, I found it difficult to look on people having babies when I wasn't. All I could hear was the tick tock of my biological clock and all the doubts about whether I'd left it too late.

Well, clearly I haven't left it too late as my siggy now shows. There is no reason why it can't happen for you and I believe that relaxing a little and enjoying what you have now, whilst occasionally dreaming about what you might have in the future, will do the trick.

Sending you some extra special sticky :dust:

Pip x


----------



## pdmcd17

PIP thanks hon
i love watching master mcn buys - i cant wait to be in the same situation.
IT is nice to know others are in the same situation ttc and in life 
It is nice to be able to vent as friends sometimes don't get it.

Thanks to everyone I love the support we all recieve and give to each other.


----------



## lucyoz34

very well said pdmcd x I love this thread

Im sorry af got you gardenofedens x PMA for next month hun, it might just be your turn x

Welcome Kyla, it could easily be your month, dont get yourself too worried about it all, that will have more of a negative effect than anything else x if your not pg, at least your body will have a little time to sort itself out ready for your next cycle xx

good luck girls xx


----------



## melsy_11

Well Ladies , I got good news today, the results from last lab was 0 so I can start taking my vitamins again! No more weekly torture lab appointments, yay! So glad to finally be able to move on from that whole thing, it was so bad at some of my lab appointments I was barely able to make it out to the parking lot before bursting into tears about having to sit in this little room surrounded my pregnant women. I'm looking forward to better days! Now the countdown begins for us ttc again!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I haven't posted much here in a while but I wanted to let you know that I got my BFP (finally!) after 17 months of trying post-Mirena. I can happen!! 

xx


----------



## Calasen

Awww Congrat Laura sooo pleased for you XXXX

Heres wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months XXXX


----------



## lauraclili

Thank you Calasen. 

:D


----------



## pdmcd17

Congratulations Laura 
A happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah congratulations lauraclili, bout time we had some bfp's on here ) xx fx'ed for a happy and healthy nine months! xx


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Lucy. 

xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Laura. That's great news. 

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Yay Laura!!!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

Hi, I'm new here as well...well kind of!!

I want to introduce myself. I'm 25, had my son Max on 9/24/10! Had the mirena put in 6 weeks after I had him. Had it taken out 6/30/11 (TTC for #2). I did have periods when I had the mirena in there just really light. I think I was on my period when I had it taken out. I did bleed the day after having it removed and did bleed for a couple of days (withdrawal bleeding i'm sure). I had positive OPK tests on like the 5th, 6th, and 7th, hubby and i were quite busy for a few days , since Saturday 7/9 though i have had really light brown bleeding, sometimes it wets on a pad, but most of the time it just when I wipe. Never has really been red, just light to dark brown. I have had cramping off and on as well. Not sure really what is going on at this point, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Since all you guys have had to deal with the removal of that thing at some point, maybe you guys have some insight as to what is going on. Thanks


----------



## melsy_11

Hi TTC and welcome! I had one normal period after my mirena was removed and then the following 2 months I just had really light spotting that was brown also, I asked my Dr. and was told it's just your body getting back to normal. Hope that helps!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

Thanks that does help me. I really hate birth control, it just messes up your body so much!


----------



## melsy_11

You're welcome! I konw me too!! It feels so much better to be natural., though I did get used to not having any periods while on mirena, that was nice lol


----------



## TTC...#1:)

I still had cramping and light periods with the mirena. I had yeast infections for MONTHS when I had it first put in and couldn't get rid of them. they had to put me on antibiotics for 4 weeks straight! I think I spotted for at least the first 3 months I had it in as well. I will say, I didn't really like the Mirena except for the fact that I didn't have to remember to take the pill everyday!


----------



## melsy_11

Oh wow that would be awful! I spotted alot the first year and it made me have terrible mood swings at first and then it got better. After I had it removed I realized how uncomfortable it was, I personally wouldn't go back on it, I was on the pill before we had our son and preferred that much better. I've felt like my body has been messed up since having it removed in february. I got pregnant in May but it wound up being an ectopic, so now we have to wait a little while to ttc again.


----------



## momof2boys23

Hello, wondering if i might join in.
I just got off the mirena on May 24,2011 and got my period May 26, 2011 for about seven days and then nothing..no period whatsoever in June..and then i was having some pain so i went the doctors and they told me i had two ovarian cysts and possible endometriosis..so they put me on provera to start my period and i have three pills left and then i should get my period sometime next week..im really worried that i wont be able to conceive..i think the mirena really messed me up. Has anyone experienced this and gotten pregnant? Am i going to have to take provera every month to start my periods?


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome momof2, I'm sorry you're having trouble after the mirena, I don't have any experience with the cysts, however after having my mirena removed I was having really light weird periods. I'm sure you will be able to get pregnant it may just take a few months to get back to normal. Some women go back to normal right away and some take a little longer. Lots of luck for you


----------



## Calasen

hey momof2 - I have endometriosis and polycystic overies and the marina was a godsend for me helping with the symptoms. However after coming off it, it took 6 months for me to get a resonable length of times between each period and I'm still not sure if I am actually ovulating.

I know its hard when you get hit with all these roadblocks at once honey but theres a million and one things they can do to aid us in fertility - I know its tough but try to stay positive as the stress wont help you conceive.

:dust: to you and all my ladies here. XXX


----------



## pdmcd17

so im out this cycle, i ov either yesterday or wed. oh was sick so no bd'ng. only positive i wont go mental with the symptom spotting now its just waiting 2 weeks for af to arrive to start again.

maybe i will get my bfp for my bday gift in aug the big 40, and even weirder my cousin who is mildly psychic says that i will conceive on my lunar cycle ie you will conceive on the moon cycle you were born and i googled it an that will actually coincide with my next cycle (im not sure I believe it but it could happen)

good luck ladies extra baby dust


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Got my :bfp: yesterday on CD19 8DPO. Had my Mirena taken out a few months ago. Also used Soy this cycle for the first time.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations! That's great news. 

Pip x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thank you Pip!


----------



## Calasen

I'm sorry honey :hug: lets keep things crossed for you for next cycle :dust:

Congrats USAF heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I'm just starting my 2ww - but I dont feel hopeful this sycle.


----------



## Mummyjessie

This thread has made loads of symptoms make sense. I am due to have my Mirena out in Nov ready to TTC in Dec/Jan. 
Thanks Ladies, all the posts have been a great help! x


----------



## melsy_11

Wow! 2 :bfp: in a few days! Thats wonderful news, congratulations to both of you ladies!! Maybe it's going to start a wonderful trend for the rest of us!!Good luck ladies!!


----------



## melsy_11

pdmcd17 said:


> maybe i will get my bfp for my bday gift in aug the big 40, and even weirder my cousin who is mildly psychic says that i will conceive on my lunar cycle ie you will conceive on the moon cycle you were born and i googled it an that will actually coincide with my next cycle (im not sure I believe it but it could happen)
> 
> good luck ladies extra baby dust

Pdmcd17
That would be a wonderful birthday gift! One of my good friends, knows a lady who I've only met about twice. Well she had a dream I was pregnant with out her even knowing we were trying and 2 weeks later I had gotten my bfp! I hope thats the case for you!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

WHEN WILL THIS CRAMPING STOP!! Ok I'm good now . I have been spotting brown stuff for 5 days now, that has finally stopped and now I'm cramping like crazy, feeling sick to my stomach at the same time. YUCK YUCK


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls can anyone help?? For the last two cycles everything has happened as normal, up until 8dpo when I start spotting right through till af at 15 dpo. Iv taken soy, epo and vitB complex this cycle, to see if it would help, but it's happened again. Prior to last month it'd never happened before. Has anyone any idea why? Or what's going on?? And more to the point what I can do about it!!?? Thanks girls, any info would be good. 

Welcome to you new girlies xx fingers crossed for you, the body can take a while to adjust xx

Big congrats to USAFKnineWife xx hope you have a lovely pregnancy xx im hoping soy works for me next cycle xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## TTC...#1:)

I have a question about soy. What is it? Who takes it? What does it do?


----------



## lucyoz34

Soy is a natural version of the prescribed clomid, which helps you produce a healthy ripe eggie at the right time in your cycle. There's a thread on here, called 'soy isoflavones - natures clomid'. Apparently very successful, Iv just taken my first lot this cycle. x


----------



## TTC...#1:)

AF got me a few minutes ago. I'm actually really excited, first full out period since I had my mirena taken out on 6/30. Now I know what to except, I've been spotting brown for the last 5 days and have had horrible cramps the past 2 days. Hopefully the trend stays so I know what to expect every month. Can't wait for AF to leave in the next few days and start testing for O!!


----------



## Calasen

Sorry Lucy I'm not sure why you would be getting that :( hope you get some answers soon XXX


----------



## sparkle200

Hello new to this!! So hello all!! I had my mirena out June 17th and just wondered is you ladies use ovulation tests?? Which ones would you recommend if so?? thanks...


----------



## Calasen

Hey sparkle :) I used to use the internet cheap ones You can get off ebay, have given up using them noe though as it added too much stress to everything


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey sparkle, I used internet cheapies too, but Iv never had one work for me, never had a positive, though my temps and cm clearly indicate I am ovulating. Many girls on here swear by them though. See what others say before you decide hun, you might just find charting temps and cm are enough for you xx


----------



## gardenofedens

i bought soy and started it this evening...cd5! i took 120mg and i guess i'll continue to take that til cd9? really hope this works!


----------



## sparkle200

thanks girls erm what is temps (temperature?) and cm? cycle? Sorry not 'down ' with this stuff yet!!! haha yeah I thought it may just make everything abit more intense and stressful... hmmm xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hey Sparkle... 

temps = temperature 
Cm = cervical mucus
cycle/ CD = Cycle days (i.e. how long has it been since you started AF)
AF = Aunt Flo (period) 

There's a list in one of the sections. I'll go and get you the link 

x


----------



## lauraclili

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

There you go. 

x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

gardenofedens said:


> i bought soy and started it this evening...cd5! i took 120mg and i guess i'll continue to take that til cd9? really hope this works!

Hi! I started soy this cycle on CD2 and took it through CD6...I took 160 mg CD2-3 and 200 mg CD4-6. I got my :bfp: on CD19 8DPO so FX'd the soy works for you!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

thanks for sharing your experience and congrats!


----------



## K_Anchondo

I took soy this cycle. days 1-5. 100 on 1,2 and then 200 3-5. I really hope it works for me. I could really tell when I was O-ing! Felt like I was going to start my AF or something! it also came three days early! Caught me off guard and we hurried up to BD. I had basically just gotten off my period - which it seemed to make heavier this time too (I hope that's not bad). Anyway - I'm just three days past O now so I'm at the start of my TWW.... Ugggg! I hope everyone gets their BFP this cycle...


----------



## gardenofedens

K_Anchondo said:


> I took soy this cycle. days 1-5. 100 on 1,2 and then 200 3-5. I really hope it works for me. I could really tell when I was O-ing! Felt like I was going to start my AF or something! it also came three days early! Caught me off guard and we hurried up to BD. I had basically just gotten off my period - which it seemed to make heavier this time too (I hope that's not bad). Anyway - I'm just three days past O now so I'm at the start of my TWW.... Ugggg! I hope everyone gets their BFP this cycle...

On what CD did you Ov? What CD do you usually ov?


----------



## purplerat

Hi, I'm having my Mirena out tomorrow with looking to NTNP in August and then TTC in Sept, does anyone know how long it will take to be fertile again after having it removed?


----------



## K_Anchondo

On what CD did you Ov? What CD do you usually ov?[/QUOTE]

I Ov'd on CD 11 (my AF is 7 days). Usually on 14. But I've had really short LP after the Mirena (9-11 days) so I hope that the change increases the LP..


----------



## gardenofedens

purplerat said:


> Hi, I'm having my Mirena out tomorrow with looking to NTNP in August and then TTC in Sept, does anyone know how long it will take to be fertile again after having it removed?

You can become fertile immediately upon removal so if you've had unprotected sex in the last few days, you could technically get pregnant immediately. This happened to a friend of mine...

Everyone is different though. A few girls on this thread got pregnant on cycle 5 so I'm really hoping I have the same experience since I'm on cycle 5 this month! :)


----------



## Calasen

I'm hoping for a cycle 12 sucess :)


----------



## pdmcd17

For me it would depend on if I'm counting ovulatory or periods I'm either 3 or 6cycles

My oh horoscope said Focus on family an pregnancy announcement or arrival of a baby is possible
Too bad it means his brother who's wife is due in a few weeks ( but I can pretend till af comes )


----------



## purplerat

gardenofedens said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm having my Mirena out tomorrow with looking to NTNP in August and then TTC in Sept, does anyone know how long it will take to be fertile again after having it removed?
> 
> You can become fertile immediately upon removal so if you've had unprotected sex in the last few days, you could technically get pregnant immediately. This happened to a friend of mine...
> 
> Everyone is different though. A few girls on this thread got pregnant on cycle 5 so I'm really hoping I have the same experience since I'm on cycle 5 this month! :)Click to expand...

Oh really? Cuz me and OH DTD 3 and 2 days ago, so I could poss get preg then? Didn't know that!

And good luck for this cycle! xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi purplerat, I had my mirena removed in March and on cycle 4 now. Dont know if I am getting my bfp this month, but if not then will try sperm meets egg plan next month. 
FXed you get yoru bfp soon


----------



## Calasen

I'm very annoyed!!! Been on my diet for a month now - have been very good and ahve GAINED!!! 4lbs???? WTF?? Very annoyed!

Also I think I have become addicted to oranges! :) Oh well its all good for baby all that vit C right? :)


----------



## lauraclili

I know it's annoying but you always put on in the rise up to AF - I used to put on about 3kgs!


----------



## Calasen

I'm leaning on the thought it may be little bean! :)
be a very heavy bean but its a happy little thought :)


----------



## lauraclili

I put on loads of weight in water just before I got my BFP... Just a thought!


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, I've gained a few pounds this week too! lol....but I think it's all the chocolate I've been craving! :)


----------



## K_Anchondo

OMG m so frustrated and confused. Last Thursday morning I got my + OPK. We did the deed, and I thought I was in my TWW. So, I was still doing the O tests because - well, I dont know why I was doing them - anyway, I got another positive last night! And I use the digital ones. I had read that you could get a + OPK if youre pregnant so I took 2 HPT, one last night and one this morning and they were both -. Now, Im supposed to start my AF in like 6 days, which is NOT a long enough LP! I want to cry. WTH??? What is going on with me?


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw, K_A, I'm sorry things are wacky. Mine are pretty crazy too but I tried soy this cycle and I think that messed things up a bit. Maybe you really do O when you got the first OPK and your LP is fine...maybe the + OPK you just got is more sensitive than the HPT you took and you're still on track for a BFP?

I don't know since I've never been pregnant and have only used IC OPKs one cycle a few months ago but I hope everything settles down with your cycles and that we all get our BFPs this cycle or next! :)


----------



## melsy_11

K- Sorry you are having such a rough time, my first months off mirena were miserable since I had no idea what was going on w my body, I was having a shorter lp then I used to so I started taking the b complex and got my bfp that month. Maybe you'll get your bfp soon though!Best wishes! Good luck ladies!


----------



## K_Anchondo

I took soy this month - do you think that might be the problem? My LP's have been really short - 9 days last month. So I thought it would help. I just started taking B6 today. I just read that that will help make the LP longer.

Thanks for your support and understand guys! I really needed it. Everyone else Im around thinks that Im trying too hard and should stop trying. Its nice to hear a simple - it's ok and maybe next time! :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

K- I can't say anything about the soy; I don't have any experience with it. I read a lot about the b-complex and it was supposed to help lengthen your lp, which is definitely what I needed, I was having all the signs of ovulation but then I would get my period too soon afterwards and was so frustrated! The first month I started taking the B complex I felt like back to normal prior mirena. Maybe you'll get your bfp this month though, I have also read that about the opk sometimes being positive from pregnancy so who knows! I'm sure my friends got sick of me complaining every month lol! Good luck!


----------



## luckyno.3

I am ovulating right now for the first time since having Mirena out. Hopefully I have some good luck. :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Well I was right I was out this month
Af came tonight while camping

Here's hoping this new cycle is the one, and I get my bfp for my bday


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok x

Pdmcd I'm sorry about af x fx'ed for this cycle x

Im using soy and vitB complex for the second cycle, and definitely saw a difference last cycle. I had definite Ov pains, and my LP was 15 days! Just a shame we didn't bd enough!! Hoping that I don't start spotting before my af again this cycle.x


----------



## Calasen

:( I'm sorry Pdm :( **heres sending you extra :dust: for your birthday month**

I'm feeling pretty good this month - not PMS yet :) Not feeling lucky but happy at least - will know in a few more days if we managed it this month. But we go away for 2 weeks on friday and knowing my luck the first holiday we have gotten for 5 years is going to be spoiled by the :witch:


----------



## avidwriter15

I had Mirena removed in May - I was wondering if you ladies would mind if I snuck into your group? I am looking for others going through similar as I am -


----------



## Calasen

avidwriter15 said:


> I had Mirena removed in May - I was wondering if you ladies would mind if I snuck into your group? I am looking for others going through similar as I am -

Ofc your welcome to join us :)


----------



## avidwriter15

thanks!


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome Avidwriter! I live in San antonio too! Good luck in your ttc!


----------



## melsy_11

Ladies I'm so frustrated!! I got my first period after my ectopic and it was exactly the same as before, light spotty and barely nothing!! I just don't get it, is that what a/f is going to be like from now on or am I still adjusting from 4 years with no periods?? Never thought I would ever complain about such light short periods but it just doesn't feel normal! Oh well just had to vent lol . Good luck ladies hope you all are doing well and close to getting your :bfp:!


----------



## Calasen

it took 6 months for mine to reach any sense of normality honey its different for us all it shouldnt effect your ovulation though so just keep trying as normal (or so docs told me)

I should be coming on tomorrow - so we will see but am getting stressed at the moment as I have now gained 6lbs total since i startred diet after initial weightloss. Is very annoying and frustrating


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Calasen.I know I'm still ovulating so I guess it's not so bad and we still have another 2 months till we can start trying again, it just annoys me every month lol.
Do you have any signs of a/f coming?? I'm sorry you've gained weight , maybe it's a good sign though, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Calasen

well so far no pms or noticeable cramping but thats not a definate sign - will just have to wait :)


----------



## Allis.Mommy

Hey All. 

I have been browsing the web trying to see if I'm in this boat alone! It's good to know I'm not. I'm new to this and could use some advice!

First off, I'm 23 years old. Married for almost 5 years and have a 14 month old daughter. I wasn't on any birth control when I concieved her but definetly wasn't planning (she was a very welcomed accident!). I had Mirena put in in July 2010. It didn't agree with me at all so I had it removed mid April 2011. I had my visitor shortly after and have continued to be regular since removal. My husband and I have not used any birth control and still no positive. I'm kind of bummed, I really thought it would be easier. I am worried that the Mirena has affected my fertility. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey allis.mommy, welcome to the thread. It would seem that after dear old mirena, our bodies all adjust back in their own time, in your favour at least you've got a regular cycle. When I started ttc to be fair I was expecting to catch immediately, but soon learned that it wont happen till the times right, you can do everything right, every month, and still nothing! Its sooo frustrating!! Iv been ttc 7 cycles since my miscarriage, and could easily tie myself in knots! But thats only going to have a negative impact. So lots of patience and positive thinking is a good place to start  It will happen eventually x Good luck to you, and feel free to ask questions and have a good old winge on here, the ladies are lovely xx

So hoping af doesn't get you calasen, its about time one of us got a bfp!x

Welcome avidwriter15, where are you in your cycle?x


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome Allis Mommy! It takes time try not to let it stress you out, I know it's hard though! I got my bfp 3 months after my mirena removal but wound up having an ectopic so now have to countdown until we can ttc again. Good luck!

How are you doing today Calasen?


----------



## Calasen

still no af and craving milk :)


----------



## Gemini85

Hiya! I had my mirena removed in feb, didn't have too many issues after the first month, that month was horrendous! Had it in 10 months in all. Now having very regular 31day cycles, and ovulating regularly. I have noticed that my periods are very light though, they used to be very heavy, now they barely last 5 days! Anyone else had this? Now ttc, but worried my light periods might be causing an issue?


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> still no af and craving milk :)

Oh my goodness!! When are you going to test?!?


----------



## melsy_11

Laura Power said:


> Hiya! I had my mirena removed in feb, didn't have too many issues after the first month, that month was horrendous! Had it in 10 months in all. Now having very regular 31day cycles, and ovulating regularly. I have noticed that my periods are very light though, they used to be very heavy, now they barely last 5 days! Anyone else had this? Now ttc, but worried my light periods might be causing an issue?

Welcome Laura! I also had my mirena out in february. I also have had light periods since having my mirena removed, still am ovulating though but have short cycles now, atleast you are having regular cycles. It just takes some time, so don't get worried! Good luck!


----------



## HarliRexx

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say hello to Lucy and Calasen and any others from this group that may remember me! I haven't been on this thread for a while so I'm hoping you all are doing well. I should be giving birth any day now. I'm nervous but excited, naturally. Well, take care and FX'd to you all!


----------



## Calasen

Aww hey Harli :) Fingers crossed for you that birth goes well and babys healthy and everything :)

Gonna take a test if it not there in morning :)


----------



## melsy_11

Aw fingers crossed for you Calasen!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

hari i remember you wishing you a safe and healthy delivery
calsen fx'd for you - when are you testing.

this cycle im just taking my multivit, vit b complex only to see if i manage to get my bfp this cycle just before my 40th.

the strange thing is my lunar birth phase which is supposed to be bernnifical for conception (if you believe in it) will be at the time i would normally ov- heres hoping it is true. 
I know this cycle my period feels normal the last 3 i bleed really heavy and it lasted longer so it could have been the soy.


----------



## Calasen

Hey Pcm - Testing tomorrow hopefully :)


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Laura!!! 
I had my mirena removed in March and also experiencing very light periods since then. Think its just our bodies adjusting back to 'normal'. Give it time - it will come right!! 
Harlirex - good luck with the birth - hopefully all goes according to your plan. 

Calasen - FXed for your test in the morning!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, Harli!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah hey harli  Iv seen you pop up on other threads, so glad everything's gone well for you hun x fingers crossed you have a quick and not too uncomfortable labour xx let us know how it all goes  x hopefully it'll be one of us soon!! Xx

Any news calasen hun???xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hell pre seed's not cheap is it!!!!! It'd better work now!!x


----------



## Calasen

well :bfn: this morning and cramping now :( but still no :witch:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah that's poop calasen, hope your ok xx still not completely out though yet  xx big hug xx


----------



## skweek35

oh no calasen 
well join the club - back to cd2 now for me!! 
Hoping to give SMEP a try this month. If nothing happens might bring wedding forward by a year. will just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Calasen

4 days late!! :) Not testing again till after we go home in 2 weeks :)


----------



## lucyoz34

*tries very hard not to sound excited* hehehe!! Fingers and toes crossed for you hun!! ) Hope you have a lovely time wherever your going xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Fingers crossed for you Calasen. Enjoy your trip!

Welcome AvidWriter, Laura, and Allis - hope your TTC journey is short!

Hi Harli - hope the birthing is easy and painless as you welcome your precious LO into the world!

Update here - I'm 5DPO on cycle 5, used Soy Isoflaves CD6-9 this cycle for the first time, and kinda practiced SMEP too. It was difficult to only :sex: every other day so we slipped a couple times but almost...hopefully it still works! We're really hoping for twins!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girls, how is everyone?

Cd13 today, Iv got three predicted ov days from ff, which could be completely wrong if soy has changed anything. I think we'll just have to bd morning and night for the next few days to cover all bases. Poor OH!! not sure whether to trust opk's again. Think I bought a bad batch.


----------



## helen0381

Bump!


----------



## helen0381

Hi ladies, can I join? I had the Mirena out on 21st June 2011. Had AF on 18th July then positive OPK on saturday, think I may be ov'ing today! 

Good luck to everyone! 

xxx


----------



## pip7890

Hi Helen

I see you've bumped the thread. Can you repost your original question and I'll try to answer it.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Hi helen I had a look and don't see any other posts by you in this thread before the bump sorry :(

Welcome to the thread though :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, omg that's exciting , fingers crossed for you!!! 

Well Ladies at my follow up appointment with my Dr. she gave us the go ahead to start ttc again! I was expecting to have to wait 3 months so I'm excited but nervous!! I think we just missed ovulation so will be looking forward to next month! Just trying to think positive! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Calasen

Awww yay for you mel!!! :) Lets hope next bean behaves and goes to the right place for you :)

5 days now :) Trying to fight urge to test. Mans being a pain in arse as is certain the :witch: is gonna show up this week so refusing to consider it :)


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Calasen, I sure hope so I coulnd't imagine going through anything like that again, but I feel oddly positive this time around, so hopefully it all works out!

I don't know how you are able to hold out and not test again! You have more self control than I do lol. How are you feeling? 5 days is sounding like a great sign to me!


----------



## Calasen

Have had a false positive before at 6 days and that floored us when it turned out wrong so trying to hold out as long as we can. It helps that we are away house sitting atm and 
am enjoying a little mini holiday out of it.

Am feeling pretty good tbh, no cramping, peeing loads and craving milk. Constipated big time too (TMI sorry) but feeling pretty good :) FX'd this my turn :)


----------



## skweek35

OHHHHH Cal - sounds really positive then. When are you planning on testing again then?


----------



## pip7890

Hi Helen

That's great news Missy

Good symptoms Calasen - fingers crossed for you

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Welcome Helen x good luck ttc'ing xx

Fingers still crossed for you calasen xx all good signs so far, but I can totally understand you being reserved xx sending lots of sticky baby dust  xx

That's great melsy, time to start a new chapter now  I hope you don't have to wait too long x

I'm going to try an opk in a while, certainly feel like im due to ovulate, I hope it's not till at least tomorrow night though, pre seed arriving tomorrow and it'd be good to give it a try x it's such a long wait till next cycle :-( x


----------



## Calasen

i'm holding off as long as i possibly can :) will see what happens :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Helen - welcome to the thread. 

Fingers crossed for you Calasen!

Great news melsy - :dust: to you!

Well ladies, not much news here. I'm 6dpo and have my hopes so high, I'm really afraid of how devastated I'll be if AF shows up. This is definitely getting harder and harder each month...

DH and I did SMEP, soy, and pre-seed this month. We're really hoping we caught the egg this time. I did just request an appt with a dr to be checked though as I'm really worried I have pcos. My cycles are semi-regular (26-33 days) and I'm not overweight but I do have a problem with dark hairs under my chin and around my nipples that I have to pluck constantly. I read somewhere online that you can have regular cycles and still have pcos so now I'm worried. :-(


----------



## helen0381

Hi Ladies, I don't know what's happened I couldn't see it so I reposted! 

Just wanted to join you all.

xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

Calsen fxd for you!!!! Sounds promising:)


----------



## lucyoz34

Appologies for the blondness, but what's SMEP??x


----------



## Calasen

sperm meets egg programme? :) I think


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, sorry. It's the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan". Basically you dtd every other day until you get a positive OPK and then every day until ovulation is confirmed.

It's so there's always a "fresh specimen" of sperm near the ovaries waiting for the egg without overdoing it apparently. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah thank you! I have heard that talked about before. I'm ov'ing around about now, but we've bd'd morning and night for the last two days, and will do today. Just wanted to get as many wigglies up there as possible! I hope it's not been the wrong decision :-(


----------



## sparkle200

Hey just wondered if anyone knows how long it takes for these 'after coil removed - symptons' to go away!??!!! Driving me mad, feeling really tierd, big sore breasts, sick constantly feeling like your preganant (i'n sure you all know this feeling) Had it removed nearly two months ago, thanks....


----------



## gardenofedens

I never had any removal symptoms except the removal bleed beginning the day after it was removed for a few days....sorry. :(


----------



## pdmcd17

Everyone is different i had my hormone crash at 1 month swore i was pregnant
i find each cycle is different some months more symptoms after ovulation and others hardly any.
some of us took a 1 cycle others more then 6
good luck


----------



## Calasen

GAHHHH still :bfn: still late 7 days now - breasts are sore, constipation, neausea, --- GRRRRrr


----------



## pdmcd17

calsen can you get a blood test? i know you are out of town maybe a clinic?


----------



## Calasen

can't do nothing until 2 weeks :(


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, wow that's crazy, maybe you ovulated a little later so late implantation ? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah calasen you must be doing your nut love x still got fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Calasen

Am absolutely fuming at the poor taste at the latest "joke" on facebook - apprently its all a set up for next april fools but its to make fake pregnancy announcements. The worst bit is I found out about it because my niece who just went through a hideous miscarriage followed by a nasty pregnancy which resulted in an emergency premature birth due to pre-eclampsia - and now shes making jokes about it??????? 

It reduced me to tears very very fast and I still have no idea if I am or not right now!!! - I want to just give up and cry!!! I am close to giving up everything right now and then this?????? Why are people soooo cruel in what they think is humour????/


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, that's absolutely terrible and disgusting. i'm so sorry calasen :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Yea that's fairly sick hun x some ppl just have no concept of compassion or human decency even x i can completely empathise with you on how impossibly hard this journey is, the very last thing you need is crap like that x
I tell you what's helped me loads is taking on another project, to keep my head occupied  im not big, but Iv just joined weight watchers and bought an exercise bike! Just to feel like I'm doing something positive and healthy for me, and if I lose any weight on it all the better  x I'm hoping the distraction from babymaking will mean I relax more, then fingers crossed something will happen  x I hope you ok. What preg tests have you tried?x


----------



## Calasen

just used tescos tests so far no money till monday for others. I love to crochet and it usually helps but a friend has asked me to make an octopus baby blanket for her so it still all babies :(


----------



## lucyoz34

When I caught back in November I used a frer and had a feint line, went out and got six other tests and never had a positive on the tesco ones x fingers crossed for Monday  I think you seem to notice so much more baby stuff when you don't want to don't you x sending lots of PMA to you xx


----------



## pdmcd17

Cal that's just gross
Some people have no concept of what others are going through

Keeping my fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Calasen. I found Superdrug tests were really good value for me and I know others have used them without a hitch.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## melsy_11

Some people are just so insensitive to others; they just don't seem to get it at all. I've experienced it with 2 friends and it has caused basically the end of those friendships.
Calasen, I don't know anything about that brand of tests but I used clear blue with both my pregnancies and with this last one got a bfp 11 dpo and two days later when I went to the Dr. for the bloods my level was only 30 so it picked up a low amount of the hcg for me. Some of those tests out there aren't very sensitive at all. Good luck hun!


----------



## gardenofedens

Anyone know what the Wondfo internet cheapies from Amazon detect? I broke down and tested today at 9dpo but got a BFN. My temp spiked today from 97.3 to 98.0 and I'm really hoping my temps stay up for the next 9 months!!


----------



## melsy_11

gardenofedens said:


> Anyone know what the Wondfo internet cheapies from Amazon detect? I broke down and tested today at 9dpo but got a BFN. My temp spiked today from 97.3 to 98.0 and I'm really hoping my temps stay up for the next 9 months!!

Check out peeonastick.com that's where I looked when trying to find the most sensitive tests, 9 days is pretty early so you would definitely want to use a super sensitive test! Good luck!


----------



## gardenofedens

yea, it's way early still....but i couldn't help it! lol...i'm hoping to wait 3 more days before testing again...i went through a bunch of charts in the FF gallery that were triphasic with positive pregnancy tests and most of them had positive tests 3 days after the temp spike so fingers crossed mine's the same!

I'm not even sure the ones I got from Amazon are by Wondfo since there's no brand name anywhere on them and I've seen so many different things online about how much bcg they detect so I'm not really sure.

But I'll test again in a few days if my temps are still up...


----------



## melsy_11

lol trust me I know, I tested at 9 days with my pregnancy in May, got a bfn, but KNEW I was pregnant , took a test at 11 dpo and sure enough it was positive. Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## lucyoz34

9dpo is quite early to test, I had my first feint line at 11dpo with a frer on my last pregnancy, but that was barely noticeable. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## K_Anchondo

Hey Calasen, Im right there with you. In on cycle day 31 of a normal 25 day cycle. All tests have been negative. I called my doc and they said to wait a week. Easy for them to say! :) I got 2 pos OPK tests a week apart though so I dont really know whats going on with me.

I wish you tons of luck and dust!!!! Maybe its our month!! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Any sign of af calasen??


----------



## Calasen

nopes :) crampy and breasts very very ouchy!! - craving salty things and i HATE salt :) man panicing now and is going to get an ERER apprently :)


----------



## melsy_11

Oh my Calasen!! I hope you get your bfp next time you test!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hun I so hope you get the result you want x I'm willing it to be positive  xx keep us posted ok, no matter what the result xx


----------



## avidwriter15

> Welcome avidwriter15, where are you in your cycle?x

today - 2dp AF and still neg hpt.... symptoms but no bfp.... ugghhhh....


----------



## lucyoz34

Avidwriter you not out until af shows her face, keep those fingers crossed! x


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen how you doing hun??x


----------



## Calasen

getting very confused!! loads of symptoms! and still :bfn:


----------



## pip7890

What have you been using to test with? What miu are they? It's not normal for you to go this far over is it?

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## lucyoz34

Do you definitely know when you ovulated thus cycle??x


----------



## melsy_11

Are you still using those same tests? Were they all in the same batch?? When are you able to go to the Dr, for the blood test?


----------



## avidwriter15

Question - got a BFP yesterday and AF today so thinking chemical - three cycles post Mirena - anyone else have similar experience? just wondering if Mirena might have played a part in it (if my body is resuming normalcy).


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> Question - got a BFP yesterday and AF today so thinking chemical - three cycles post Mirena - anyone else have similar experience? just wondering if Mirena might have played a part in it (if my body is resuming normalcy).

I would probably suggest going to the Dr. some women actually have what seems to be a period during pregnancy so who knows if that could be it, but I would probably go. Good luck!


----------



## cliqmo

avidwriter15 said:


> Question - got a BFP yesterday and AF today so thinking chemical - three cycles post Mirena - anyone else have similar experience? just wondering if Mirena might have played a part in it (if my body is resuming normalcy).

Sorry to hear this, it does seem likely you've had a chemical, as it can sometimes take a while for your HcG levels to return to normal. I've not heard that they are necessarily related to the Mirena- more likely just one of those unfortunate things xx


----------



## Calasen

Same brand of tests and same batch :( Getting a FRER tomorrow and cant see drs until a week monday. :(


----------



## melsy_11

Well I think you may have gotten a bad batch of tests then hun, hopefully you'll get a bfp tomorrow with a different test! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hope your ok calasen x 

Avidwriter I'm really sorry to hear that, it does sound like a chemical, though a trip to the doctors would be a wise decision just to be sure you know whats going on. I doubt mirena would have been the reason for it happening, sadly it's just one of those things x it seems actually getting and then staying pregnant is quite an achievement and not as easy as I thought x


----------



## melsy_11

I agree Lucy, who knew it was going to be this hard?! It felt so much easier when we decided to try for our first and so effortless.This time around I've been obsessed with all things ttc related. Now the fear of something bad happening again but I'm trying to stay positive. Sure hope we get some bfps soon with some sticky beans! Good luck Ladies!


----------



## Calasen

well i just got a clearblue digi so do i test today or wait till the mornig?


----------



## pip7890

How many days post ov are you now? If you are a couple of week's late after AF I think you would be okay testing at some point today, if you hold your wee in for a little bit beforehand just to make it concentrated. Otherwise wait until FMU. I can't remember how sensitive a Clearblue Digi is.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

am 12 days late now :) 
and trying hard to hold it for a while :)

around 32 days past O


----------



## melsy_11

I used a clear blue digital , they are very sensitive, I would just hold it for a couple hours, that should be good enough!Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lucyoz34

If your sure of your ov date then like the girls said testing today should be fine hun, wait till your bladders really full then give it a go x fingers crossed and were all here for you x


----------



## lucyoz34

That's so true melsy, I remember mrs pop (shes used to be on here, but has recently given birth to baby alice!) once said - as your growing up your drilled that it only takes one time to get pregnant, that sex without protection is a bad idea cos you'll just end up with an unwanted pregnancy, so you enter into it full of blind confidence. But the reality we have to come to terms with is very different. Weve been bd'ing regularly for the last 8 cycles with nothing!!!! I hope we can all get our very much wanted bfp's someday soon xx lots of PMA for you gorgeous girlies  xx


----------



## melsy_11

That is so true Lucy, we think if you have unprotected sex once that's it and you are going to get pregnant, but in actuality everything has to be soooo perfect! I'm amazed at just how much as to go right to actually get pregnant. When we decided to try for our first I didn't even pay attention to when I was ovulating and now I can't help but pay attention lol.
It will happen for you, probably when you least expect it!
I'm wondering though my husband and I bd'd the night I got the ok from my dr. that was the 29th, I thought we had just missed ovulation by a day, but now I'm starting to have that "feeling" that I might be pregnant. My average cycle is 23 days which will be tomorrow so I'm trying to hold out and test since I don't know if my body is still getting back to normal, but I sure don't feel like a period is coming and I also have been having headaches which I have gotten with both my pregnancies and some other things I have gotten with my pregnancies prior. I'm a little nervous though


----------



## melsy_11

Any news Calasen?


----------



## lucyoz34

Well its certainly a possibility melsy, if your dates tally then your in with a chance x Let us know when your planning on testing! Its all so stressful though isn't it, the temping and planning and symptom spotting etc, feels endless!
With my DS I caught when I was on the pill, was three months pg before I knew! So apart from knowing the basics about the monthly cycle and the birds and the bees, I knew practically nothing about planning a baby and fertility!! I was expecting to be pg straight after bd'ing immediately after having the mirena out lol. I was gutted I might have to wait months and months! Ah well, I'm cycle 8 post miscarriage, and 7dpo, cramping today, not a good sign for me(I seem to have started spotting from 7/8dpo till af), second cycle on soy and used preseed, so got everything crossed!!xx


----------



## Calasen

i peed on the wrong bit and broke the test!!!! :( 

I give up !! will try again next week need a break from thinking about it.


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh no calasen!!! Time to take a break hun, what will be will be x I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, and remember we're here if you need to offload or moan about it all x big hug xx


----------



## melsy_11

Aww Calasen you poor thing!! I'm sorry you are having such trouble , hope next week will be better for you!


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I'm right there with you, I felt so dumb when we started ttc this time around , I couldn't believe all that I didn't know, but I wish I still didn't know lol it was easier not knowing all the technical stuff, and a lot less disappointing every month. I started right back on my b complex after my numbers went down so maybe it is working and the lengthening my cycle, I will test Thursday morning if I haven't got a/f by then. Normally before a/f I feel crampy and such but not this time around so who knows. I hope you have luck this cycle! Do you temp also? I couldn't get into all that it stressed me out too much since I was thinking about it. How are you liking the soy?


----------



## purplerat

Hey guys hope you can help me out. I had a light period around 9th July. I had my coil out on 19th July, and after removal, on the 20th July I bled for 3 days. So if I go by my last "period" I was due on on the 5th August , though nothing! I have all the symptoms of AF coming like sore boobs, PMT (major!!!), bloated and hungrier, yet no period. I did a test on the 5th and it was BFN. We have been having unprotected sex since about 27th July and also did it 3 days before the coil was removed. Also, I am usually 28 days regular, both with the coil and pre coil too!

Just wondering how long your periods took to return, and if any of you got pregnant before even having a period?


----------



## lucyoz34

How on earth can you hold off till next Thursday to test?????!!! You have more will power than me  I hope its happy news hun! I do temp, check cm, and that's about it tbh, Iv never found opks to be accurate so I don't bother with them. As for soy, I tried it after taking some advice because I wasn't sure how successfully I was ov'ing. Its strengthened normal cycle symptoms for me, and brought forward my ov date so I have a longer luteal phase. It's meant to work as well as clomid, I hope so lol, Id really like another bfp before I get to 35! 

Hey purplerat, it seems to take girls different times to get some kind of normality back. I know of two girls who caught post mirena before any sign of af, but then some can take months and months to get a normal length cycle back. It can be a little frustrating just having to wait and see what happens, but your body will get there! Good luck for this month! Any other questions just post them, the girls on here are lovely x


----------



## melsy_11

lol noooooo this Thursday!! I don't have that much will power!! I figure that will be day 25 for me and the longest cycle I have had since the mirena removal was 27 days and the shortest was 20 days , plus with my pregnancy in May I got my bfp on day 25. I've been having creamy cm since I ovulated and that happened in May before I got my bfp, normally I don't have the creamy cm for that long only a few days after o. I'm not sure what is going on lol I'm trying not to over think anything! 
I tried the opks the first month off of mirena and then decided not to use them anymore and just watch cm. I had thought about temping.That's good the soy is working for you, I do hope you get your bfp soon! When is your birthday?


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah gotcha!! That makes sense, it's impossible not to symptom spot and imagine that this could be your month. I heard someone say that your progesterone levels stay elevated for a while after a mc, making it easier to catch, how reliable that is I'm not sure. You sound quite convinced of your symptoms, I hope it's a BFP for you, it's been ages since this thread had one and we used to get them so soften! I'd thoroughly recommend temping, it's so easy. I have a digi thermometr by the bed and as I switch the alarm off I take my temp. Fertility friend then charts it and you can clearly see all the phases of your cycle. I think it's fascinating lol! 
My birthday is in September. Iv always had 35 as a goal. I know things can start slowing down from then and I didn't want to have to wait too long to conceive. Little did I know nature had other ideas and seems to have no intention of letting me get pg!!! 
So still no af signs for you then??x


----------



## melsy_11

I know it is so hard I try really hard to not think about it at all! I wouldn't have expected to have caught after that one time and so soon. I have also heard that, it increases your chances of conceiving afterwards, who the heck knows! I wouldn't say I was convinced, just noticed those 2 things and made me start thinking about it, I don't know if its nerves and I'm just freaking myself out lol. I would be thrilled of course but also nervous until I knew everything was ok. By my ff chart I should be due tomorrow for a/f, and so far no signs at all, my cycle could be getting longer also though. I thought about temping I just always forget to pick up a new thermometer. It is very interesting how our bodies work, who knew lol.Maybe you'll get your bfp right before your birthday then! So you are in your 2ww then? You said you started cramping? Is that normal for you? How long have you been ttc?


----------



## lucyoz34

Its so sad when you've had a mc or something go wrong, it takes the excitement out of getting pregnant, it just makes you scared to death that something could go wrong again, such a shame x I hope your af doesn't appear today!
I'm in my 2ww yep, 8dpo today. For the last two cycles I'v started cramping and spotting at about 8dpo, which apparently could indicate a low progesterone level, that would mean Id be unable to sustain a pregnancy. But it came on so suddenly, and for no apparent reason, it just doesn't make sense! So I'v tried the stronger vitB to see if that helps. It's a minefield though!!
I had mirena out last sept, then got my bfp in november, sadly mc'd in feb/march at 15wks and have been ttc since then, Im in cycle 7 now I think. 
How about you, when did you start ttc?


----------



## melsy_11

I know it makes it completely different as you know. I'm sorry you had to go through that as well. After having the ectopic, soon as I find out I'm pregnant again I have to see my Dr. right away and they have to start doing my bloods again and won't be out of the woods again until they see the pregnancy on a u/s. So it definitely brings down the happy excitement of finding out you are pregnant. We've been trying since February I guess it doesn't seem like that long. But I sure thought I would have been well on my way at this point. Well hopefully the stronger b will work, that's weird that it has all of sudden started though, could it have anything to do with the soy? I hope we get our bfp's this month!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Morning Ladies - I'm officially 14dpo today on cycle 5 and my temp increased by .2 degrees. This happened before (the increase before AF) in my April cycle but I didn't have a triphasic chart on that one. I still think AF could be here tomorrow since I've gotten BFNs each time I've tested but I'm still holding out hope! I have exactly 80 points in the Fertilty Friend "Early Pregnancy Signs" estimator but I also had that in a previous cycle so again, not certain but holding out hope. lol

Fingers crossed for all of you and hope we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## pdmcd17

Garden fx'd for you
Youre not out till af rears her ugly head


----------



## melsy_11

Garden, That sounds really positive hun, sure hope you get your bfp!! Fingers crossed for you! Lets make August bfp month lol! Lots of luck ladies!


----------



## pdmcd17

Just thought I'd quickly wish all the lovely london area ladies to be safe


----------



## lucyoz34

Couldn't agree more pdmcd, its hideous in so many cities now, keep yourselves safe ladies xx

Garden has af stayed away? Are you going to test??

Melsy how are you feeling? Any sign of af yet?? Are you still holding off till tomorrow to test??

Im 9dpo today, no pg symptoms, but on the plus side Iv not started spotting yet either! Be amazing if it held off till af, the vitB100 must be doing something!! Plus I lost 4pound last week hehe! I dont want to lose too much, but eating so much healthier has got to help hasn't it??

Calasen I hope your holding out ok hun x

Hugs and PMA to you all xx


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, Thats great news about not spotting! Congrats on the weight loss too, it's so good for you to eat right and exercise, plus I don't know if it's the same for you but I always feel much better after a trip to the gym!
Still no a/f , don't want to jinx myself but I think I am 12dpo which my lp has been about 11-12 days since my mirena removal....I had to look though I had it wrong in when I said I tested at 9 and 11 dpo in May, I tested at 11 and 13 and got my bfp on 13dpo. I've been having weird twinges and pulling since Monday night on my left and right sides that just come and go and last night had some heaviness in my abdomen. I'm trying so hard not to think about it!
Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## gardenofedens

Update: I'm 15dpo, haven't tested since 12dpo (bfn). AF is due today so temp should have come down but actually went up by .2 again. OH and I went to the dr this morning to start the process of tests, etc. since it's been 6 months. They didn't want to do an hcg blood test since I'm not officially late but they did test for a bunch of other things including pcos which is good. My cycles are fairly regular (26-33 days) and my temps show I've ovulated every month since I started taking my BBT but I'm still worried about it so glad they're testing for it. For the past few months I haven't gotten my period until early afternoon so I still have a few more hours before I'm officially "late" but I'm really really hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive!! I'll probably test tomorrow morning even though I had originally planned to wait until Saturday. I'm going out of town on Sunday - flying to the East Coast - which I'm really worried about if I am in fact pregnant but it's for work so I don't have a choice.....

Anyway, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Garden, Sounds like you are on your way to a bfp!! lots of luck!


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks Melsy, I was a bit of a gym addict before I got my bfp last year, I totally loved it, kinda lost interest in everything though after the mc, so slowly getting a grip and sorting it all out now  x Do you still think you'll test tomorrow?? Those symptoms are bound to get your mind wandering, they sound really positive  I hope its all good news!! 

Garden that's good that your docs are taking your concerns seriously, fingers crossed that there's nothing major wrong and its just a matter of time till your bfp!! It may even be this month  Fingers crossed!x

Im now on 9dpo and no spotting!!! Definitely an improvement  Not sure about any pg symptoms, most prob too soon to be expecting any x really don't think its going to happen this cycle, just don't feel lucky x


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I was addicted to the gym before my ectopic too!! In a healthy way lol!! I love going, and am slowly back in the swing of things now. That's great you are getting back into it too. It's hard to get motivated after anything like that. I find I feel so good mentally and physically when I go though. I'm definitely going to test! I'm one of those really impatient ones that has to know! I've definitely added to the wealth of the hpt makers since we have been ttc lol. 
How long is your cycle? We're pretty close in dpo. Fingers crossed for some bfp's soon! That is so great about no spotting though, I know before I started the B complex I would start spotting and it would be so frustrating! I&#8217;ve read really positive things about the pre-seed, you said this is your first or second month using it?


----------



## lucyoz34

Did you used to spot pre af too then?? And the b complex stopped it?? I thought I was going to need progesterone or something. My cycle varies from 27-29 days. Ov has been bought forward one day to cd13 on soy, which I don't mind as my LP is a day longer! How long are your cycles? 
It's amazing how much more positive you feel just being proactive and doing something for yourself, I love the gym too. 
A few months back I bought a batch of pg tests and ov tests online, only cheapies, so I start testing from about 6dpo! It's compulsive! Even though I know it's going to be negative and I'll be upset, I just can't wait. Though saying that, this cycle Iv not tested, and don't want to really, Iv had such a happy month, timed everything right I think, I just don't want to put a downer on it all by getting a negative! I'll have to test Friday I think, I'm going to a wedding on sat and need to know whether I can have a glass of champers or not!! 
The pre seed arrived in the post the day after ov I think, so we bd'd a bit quick using it, so we can at least say we gave it a shot! Iv read some fantastic things about it too. I plan on doing another cycle on soy and vit b if I don't catch this cycle, and then use the pre seed properly too. I think the soy has effected my cm (tmi) so it's good to have an alternative!
I hope it's a BFP for you tomorrow  don't forget to let us know, good or bad x


----------



## pdmcd17

So I'm either 7 or 9 dpo I haven't been tracking anything since my holidays and my last af. I have to admit not tracking has been relaxing of course I really don't know if I have ov or not

I just guessed when I have ov the past few cycles 
I have normal pms symptoms so I will have to wait till af Is due before I know anything
Garden it's sound promising and good your dr is testing
Fxd for us all


----------



## melsy_11

Yes I used to spot and it would start early, I also thought maybe my progesterone was low or that I had a cyst. Went to the dr. the beginning of May and he said I was fine and could get pregnant anytime, well I was still frustrated by it so I picked up the B complex, started that same day 4 days before O and wouldn't you know it I got my bfp that same month! Didn't spot at all. I felt different pretty quick after starting it, dont know if it was in my head but it seemed to work for me since I hadn't went that long w/o spotting prior. My cycles avg 23 days, I realized today that in May when I got my bfp it was 13dpo and cd 25 which will be the exact same for me tomorrow, hope thats a good sign! Thats great about your lp definitely can't complain about that! I read tons of women got their bfp the first month using pre-seed and swear by it, hope thats the case for you! Will let you know how tomorrow goes


----------



## avidwriter15

gardenofedens said:


> Update: I'm 15dpo, haven't tested since 12dpo (bfn). AF is due today so temp should have come down but actually went up by .2 again. OH and I went to the dr this morning to start the process of tests, etc. since it's been 6 months. They didn't want to do an hcg blood test since I'm not officially late but they did test for a bunch of other things including pcos which is good. My cycles are fairly regular (26-33 days) and my temps show I've ovulated every month since I started taking my BBT but I'm still worried about it so glad they're testing for it. For the past few months I haven't gotten my period until early afternoon so I still have a few more hours before I'm officially "late" but I'm really really hoping the :witch: doesn't arrive!! I'll probably test tomorrow morning even though I had originally planned to wait until Saturday. I'm going out of town on Sunday - flying to the East Coast - which I'm really worried about if I am in fact pregnant but it's for work so I don't have a choice.....
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed!!!

fxed for you! :dust: all over!
Keep us posted!


----------



## gardenofedens

Still no AF and still a BFN :(

Calasen - any word? How are you doing?


----------



## avidwriter15

yeah Calasen! Any news?? I am on the edge of my seat! I keep checking .. now for both of you! garden and calasen - :dust: for your :bfp:


----------



## Calasen

Nope still nothing :) 15 days late now - craving like mad, smells turn my stomach and I can't hold anything I usually like down, not re tested yet though as I am trying not too. and its killing me!! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah calasen how can you hold off testing, you must be tying yourself in knots! Totally understand the fear of it not being a BFP though. What are you going to do? Your symptoms do sound good x 

Sorry about the bfn garden, could you have Ov'd later than you thought?? Are your temps still up??

I poas earlier, bfn, 10dpo so could be too early, but I don't feel pg, no real symptoms.


----------



## Calasen

hoping to hold out till next week and get drs to take bloods :)


----------



## melsy_11

BFN for me this morning , hoping I ovulated a day later than I thought but who knows, still no a/f though. Not sure what's going on since, I'm late now.Guess I'm going to see how the next few days play out and test again Sunday, I would have to be 15-16 dpo and I've never been late! 
Calasen, all your symptoms sound so positive, can't wait to hear about when you get your bfp!!!
Lucy , sorry about you bfn but it's still way early! Hopefully you'll get it next time you test!


----------



## lucyoz34

Well I really really hope theres a sticky bean in there getting settled in :flower: x I'll keep my fingers crossed x

Melsy i hadn't realised how successful vitB was, been looking through some websites today and it's really popular with good results! Af is due for me Monday, and so far my cycle is practically normal! How's things with you??x


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I know!! I had found it because I was looking up about spotting, read about the women who started the B and had fabulous results and a lot of bfp the first month using it. How long have you been using it now? I love it and definitely think it makes a difference!


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Nope still nothing :) 15 days late now - craving like mad, smells turn my stomach and I can't hold anything I usually like down, not re tested yet though as I am trying not too. and its killing me!! :)

It all sounds hopeful Calasen! Fingers crossed for us both!

My update: I'm really, really hopeful! I got my blood test results back from the dr this morning. We went for a "preconception appt" yesterday and I wish to god I had asked for an hcg/pregnancy blood test but didn't want to push for it since I wasn't officially late for af. My blood pressure (97/62) is really low which is normal for early pregnancy, TSH is normal (2.47), my FSH (2) is low for the Luteal phase but normal for early pregnancy, and my prolactin (15) levels are normal. They haven't posted the rest of the test results. I tested last night with yesterday's FMU and got a bfn but apparently hcg only stays in FMU for a maximum of 7 hours unrefrigerated and by the time I got home it had been about 12 hours so I still have hope. My plan is to test on Saturday if the :witch: still hasn't shown up. That way I'd be 18dpo from the first temp dip and 10dpo from the second in case I didn't ovulate until the second dip. Either way, I'm still starving constantly, temp is still up (98.0) this morning, 16dpo, and no AF.

Fingers still crossed!


----------



## lucyoz34

Melsy I used just a standard vitB complex for two cycles, with no change, then heard about the vitB 100 and started that this cycle with what looks like really good results  Have you tested hun????


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow Garden there's lots of positives there! Be great if you did catch a late ovulation! And all good that the test results seem to be normal!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm hoping I ovulated on CD16 since that's when I had the positive OPK but honestly, it doesn't matter if I ovulated CD16 or CD24 if I'm pregnant! lol


----------



## melsy_11

lucyoz34 said:


> Melsy I used just a standard vitB complex for two cycles, with no change, then heard about the vitB 100 and started that this cycle with what looks like really good results  Have you tested hun????

Lucy, I've read that sometimes you might need a little bit more than just the standard dose b-complex, glad you are having such good results with the bigger dose! I posted a message it's on page 199 about me testing, anyways BFN, still no period though, don't know what to think as I've never been late unless I was pos. Hopefully I ovulated a day later than I originally thought. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah I see it now lol, missed that one! Sorry its a bfn, but it may be too early for you too, keep positive, see what sunday holds! All our cycles seem to be playing tricks! Normally two days before af Id have the biggest cramps and be feeling really heavy, but nothing yet!x

Too right garden, a bfp is a bfp! Good luck x


----------



## melsy_11

lol , that's ok! I know it's so weird, I sure don't feel like a/f is coming for me, not having any of those symptoms, trying to think positive, part of me feels very positive and one part is a downer, especially after a bfn lol, but I'm late so I guess we'll see!
Wow that sounds great about no cramps, when are you going to test again?


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, yet another update without a BFP. I went ahead and bought three different kinds of pregnancy tests last night since I was getting BFNs on the ICs and FRERs. I tested this morning with the Target brand and still got a BFN even though I'm supposedly 17dpo. SO - I've manually overridden my FF Ovulation Chart (link below) to show that I ovulated at CD24 even though that doesn't coincide with my positive OPK or fertile CM. There's no other explanation that I can think of to warrant still getting negatives instead of a positive. That makes me 9dpo with no implantation dip and my lowest ever post-ovulation temps. But the main reason I think I probably didn't ovulate until this date is that :sex: usually hurts for me after ovulation and it didn't start hurting until after this temp rise. I'm positively confoozled but not going to stress about it anymore. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week on Thursday and won't be the slightest bit surprised when she does! Hugs to everyone TTC!


----------



## melsy_11

Garden, aw I'm sorry hun, I'm right there with you though, I'm now late and no bfp. Don't know what's going on but we're not out will a/f shows up, try to stay positive hun. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Do you chart Melsy? do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## melsy_11

Garden, I just monitor my cm and it has always been right on also I get ovulation cramps. I even knew what side I had my ectopic because that's the side I had the cramps at ovulation. With that being said I've always had a 11-12 lp since coming off mirena, even right after my ectopic when my numbers went down my first period was right on schedule after I o'd. Today is 13-14 dpo, with no sign of a/f coming which isn't normal for me so I'm really confused as to what is going on.....


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh okay. I've had many more twingy type cramps this month than ever before - maybe because I took soy. I felt them before the first temp dip and chalked them up to Ovulation Pains which I'd never had or felt before. Looking at my chart it looks like I had the same around the time of the second temp dip though I marked those as cramps since I thought I had already ovulated. I've had them yesterday and today too though. I really have no idea what they are other than the fact that I know they're not the usual pre-AF cramps I get.

When you had an ectopic, did you still get a bfp? How'd you know it was ectopic? And sorry for your loss....


----------



## melsy_11

I had these weird twinges on and off on monday evening into tuesday , hoping maybe implantation, I have never had anything like those before. Definitely wasn't a/f cramps. With my ectopic I had a few drops of pink about 8 dpo I think, and tested positive at 13 dpo. I felt like uneasy when I tested positive like a dark cloud even though I was so happy I felt like weird, and the next day I started spotting so knew something was wrong as that was my second pregnancy and didn't have any problems with my first. After that I had multiple u/s , hcg draws and changed dr's until it was finally confirmed on u/s.


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, good to know. I'm terribly sorry though. :hug:


----------



## melsy_11

gardenofedens said:


> hmm, good to know. I'm terribly sorry though. :hug:

Thanks, it was very tough to go through, I never thought I would have an ectopic of all things, I didn't have any risk factors. Glad I listened to my instinct though!


----------



## Calasen

well 16 days late now and spent the day alternating between sleeping and throwing up - either i am pregnant or am seriously ill :( tests still showing :bfn:


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> well 16 days late now and spent the day alternating between sleeping and throwing up - either i am pregnant or am seriously ill :( tests still showing :bfn:

Calasen, I'm so sorry you're still getting a negative, I can't imagine you not being pregnant... Are you going to see the dr. this coming week? Wishing you all the best hun!


----------



## Calasen

hoping to get to dr next week but all the apps they have right now is book on the day so its gonna be fun trying to get an app :(


----------



## melsy_11

thats not good, hopefully you are able to get in there soon with not to much hassle. How are you feeling besides the throwing up stuff?


----------



## Calasen

pretty confident actually :) Just spoke to my sister and she didn't get her :bfp: until she was 29 days late and 9 weeks gone.

And my breasts are changing colour they all blothcy


----------



## melsy_11

thats great news hun! I've heard some ladies don't get their positives until they are weeks late! All your symptoms sound super positive , like I said I can't imagine you not being pregnant!


----------



## avidwriter15

I am still holding out for you Calasen!

:bfp:


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow Calasen, I really hope you get your BFP soon and/or get to see your dr! I'm either 10dpo or 18dpo today depending on when I ovulated....assuming 10dpo and AF will be here Thursday but hoping not! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, I am monitoring this site every day waiting to hear something from you! =)


----------



## avidwriter15

MEGARICE03 said:


> Calasen, I am monitoring this site every day waiting to hear something from you! =)

:coffee: ME TOO!!! :coffee:
Well almost everyday :dohh:


----------



## avidwriter15

according to your ticker you are back around to ovulating... if your not preggers I am ... I don't know ... shocked! yeah thats a good word!


----------



## Calasen

back home now - hopign to get to drs to get bloods tomorrow - but they on book on the day thing this week so FX'd i get an app


----------



## melsy_11

Hope you are able to get in there soon Calasen and get good news!! Fingers crossed for you!!

I finally got my period after being 5 days late, soooo happy though it seems I'm finally returning to normal after 6 months of being off Mirena, I haven't had a 28 day cycle since before mirena and I used to be so regular, so I'm hoping this is the beginning of normalcy for me! Can't wait for "o"!!! Lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## Calasen

Ohh Gratz Mels :) lets hope this is a very good sign for you XXX :hug:


----------



## gardenofedens

Alright Calasen, it's ALL YOU NOW! You have to be pregnant!

The witch got me this morning right before my business trip. The first flight wasn't too bad but I'm starting to get crampy again and still have another long flight ahead of me! UGH!!!

So my new plan - I'm not temping anymore. I'm not continuing soy (it - or something - pushed my ovulation back from CD15/16 to CD24 and my LP from 14 days to 10!). I'm not even going to track which days we BD or my CM. I'm completely addicted to BnB so I don't think I'll be able to give it up but I'm going to cut back and focus on something other than making a baby. I return to school for my teaching credential in just under two weeks and that's going to keep me crazy busy on top of it getting busier at work. I got my final test results from the "pre-conception" appointment back today though without speaking to the doctor I don't know what any of it means. Hopefully she'll call this week so we can discuss it though. She said if anything was abnormal she'd start me on Clomid right away, otherwise we have to keep trying for 3 months and take an infertility class. I also had a second blood test confirm that my Rubella titers are too low so we're going to have to take a three month break from TTC. Since OH is already a teacher, we're hoping for a summer vacation baby so we can both be home and are going to keep trying for now. In November/December we'll take a 3 month break for the vaccine and then continue trying after that.

Anyway, that's what's going on in my little world. Hope everyone is doing well. Calasen - I hope you get your BFP! Melsy - I'm sorry the witch got you. 

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## melsy_11

Garden, aw sorry hun that a/f came.. Sometimes thats best thing you can do is not stress about it and just let it happen though. That's how it was with our son we just decided to try I went off the pill and a few months later it happened.I didn't even test early, can you imagine? Lol I would love to go back to those days where I didn't even pay attention to "O". Thing's happen when they are supposed to though, I know it's hard but it will happen for you. I wish you all the best!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, just got back from a much needed break with some girlfriends at a friends wedding, soooo gorgeous! Im so looking forward to planning our wedding  

Im really sorry the witch has been visiting melsy and garden. Melsy good news your back in a normal cycle length! Good luck with your training garden, I love teaching! The distraction hopefully will lessen the stress your bodies under and things may happen!

Im not completely out yet, af due tomorrow, bbs sore and crampy so it looks like she'll be here bang on time :-(, fingers still crossed though!

Calasen what a roller coaster for you! Glad your feeling more positive though, everything does suggest you've caught a sticky bean  lush. Let us know how it goes at the docs! 

Big hugs x


----------



## Calasen

Wb Lucy! :) I've been focusing on planning our wedding too :) such a relief from baby focused brain :) maybe its worked for us? -- and if this isnt a baby then its a damn phantom!!! -- i'm hopeful but cautious :)


----------



## Calasen

GRRRRR tests this morning still :bfn: Called dr and they said they want to do a urine tests first thing tomorrow :( but thats gonna be :bfn: so then they wont wanna do blood!!!! :( To top all that I am hideously emotional today!!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

calsen sorry to hear hon - push for a blood at the same time. FX'd for you
Garden sorry to hear the :witch: got you

Lucy not tracking and charting has been nice it also helps with symptom spotting lol

AFM i haven't been tracking but i looked at ff today and :witch: is due on wed. The wierd thing this cycle for the last week TMI warning is my bowels are really off ie constipated - loose all in one day. very irritable bowelish
Not sure if it is related to my hormones or my gerd medication. 

I have stopped taking my gerd meds to see if low stomach acid is a cause and have stopped dairy for 1week to see if that is a cause now just waiting and seeing what is happening. My GF thinks im preg but i doubt i we just didnt BD with results enough this cycle - and honestly i don't know if i even ov.

It would be nice if AF didnt show and id get my bfp for my bday but im sure she on her evil way lol


----------



## VixenVamp

Hi Ladies. :) I'm here to join in the ex-mirena's. I read through quite a few posts...but seriously, there are 203 pgs, so to be honest i read maybe 1/4 of them.:blush: 

Anyway...here is my situation. From the posts I have read I haven't seen anything like it. I have not had AF since 2001, before my 1st child. I had KBabe in '02, breastfed, had Mirena put in. Had GBaby in '05, breastfed, another Mirena. Had BabyP in'08, breastfed, again...another Mirena. Each time after having the Mirena removed I got pg right away. In all this time, not once did AF visit. 

So, my question is...how do you chart something that isn't there. I want to TTC for #4 at the end of Dec or beginning of Jan. (I am very fertile so it would most likely happen right away) Can I take daily temps or something to figure out when I ovulate???

Thanks for your help and BEST WISHES to those TTC.:hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

I made a post earlier and its not here :(


----------



## Calasen

awww maybe the post eating monster got it Avid?

Welcome Vixen :) can't really offer advice honey but I *think* you should still be ovulating at least so temping may help.


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry calasen! sending you LOADS of :bfp: dust so they'll give you a blood test!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen after what you've been through they should do a blood test regardless! Certainly sounds like something is going on. Do you still feel pg?? Good luck at the docs, let us know how it goes! 

Pdmcd when can you test?? I'd love to be the kind of person who doesn't track anything, I just cannot stand not knowing what's happening! I'd find that so stressful I'd never get a BFP!!! 

Welcome vixen vamp! Have you had your mirena removed yet? 

Well Iv had an eventful day or so to be fair! Tested Sunday pm and got a BFP!! Tested 4 more times during the day and only got one more faint line. So I left it and tested yest morning (af was due and hadn't arrived) and got a bfn!! Wtf?? Had fairly nasty crampiness and sore bbs all day yest, and started to spot a little towards the evening. My temp was still up yest but i wont be able to chevk it acurately today. Its now half four am and I'm lying in a tent in Cornwall and I have no idea what's going on or whether af is here cause wearing a tampon (tmi), and it's too windy and dark to be trekking across a field to the loo! Grrrrrr. Sorry to moan girls, I know everyone has their own problems. I just can't stand being a woman sometimes :-(


----------



## Calasen

Maybe Lucy ... its soo frustrating I'm focusing more on getting a proper answer then anything else right now but the signs are there and encourageing - but I can't believe any answer unless I have definate proof either way.


----------



## VixenVamp

Thanks for the welcome Lucy. :) No, I haven't had the Mirena removed yet. I plan to TTC in Jan and thought I may have it removed mid-Dec. It seems like it doesn't take long for me to get BFP after having it removed, but I want to time this one just right so I am kind of worried about it.


----------



## lucyoz34

How did you get on today calasen? 

Vixen it might be an idea to get your mirena removed sooner and give your body a chance to normalise, and perhaps you could track your temps? Fertility friend is really good helping you do that properly. You'll then have an idea of when your going to ov, and be able to plan more accurately x

Well still no signs of af yet, two days late. Very light brown spotting, cramps come and go and sore bbs. Dunno what to think.


----------



## lauraclili

Have you tried testing again Lucy? I only ask because the first time I tested, there was almost nothing to see...


----------



## Calasen

waiting on dr's to call with urine test results :(


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I think fasle positives are rare aren't they? I did read one time that tests even in the same lot can have different sensitivity, so one test may be able to pick up the hcg and the next one it might not be quite enough yet.I would probably take the bfp at face value. Also spotting can be a normal part of early pregnancy. Are you going to see you Dr. to do a blood test? Lots of luck for you hun!!
Calasen, I sure hope you get your bfp today , that's crazy they wouldn't do a blood test though. Fingers crossed for you!
Welcome Vixen, Lots of luck for you after your mirena removal!


----------



## Calasen

take the :bfp: :) go get drs cnfirmation :)


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya lovely ladies, have been intermittently stalking this thread but not posted in ages (sorry :blush:) as put TTC on the back burner... back with a vengeance today though so thought I'd start throwing some :dust: around :D :D :D 

Positive thoughts and big dreams for everyone xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah I'm just nor sure. I'd love it to be a BFP, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Were away camping lauracili so can't test again till Friday, but then I'd be using another internet cheapy, and they don't seem too reliable. Iv never had one of the opk's work properly. 
Can't you get evaps which make you think it's a positive? The line was visible after about 5mins and I can still see it all dried up. I'd have thought the fmu test would have shown something? I thought I could see a VERY faint line, but when I checked a while after it was gone. 
Can you get period like cramps in early pregnancy? 
Calasen when are you likely to hear?? Did the doc give you any idea of what's going on if it's not a BFP??
Melsy how you doing? Is it a normal af and cycle for you??
Du know what's peed me off too, I told my OH that I was late, and I was a bit stressed about it, and he said 'don't worry darling, you'll know all in good time! No need to stress about it, just relax and don't even let it enter your head'. What planet is he on!!! Relax? Don't think about it? Absolutely no idea men!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey cliqmo, nice to have you back! Are you ttc again now then??x


----------



## cliqmo

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey cliqmo, nice to have you back! Are you ttc again now then??x

Hiya :waves: sort of NTNP really, just didn't want to wait any more :haha: ...these things all take their own sweet time, and I was really reluctant to delay it further than Mother Nature wishes :happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I had cramps with both my pregnancies, thought for sure a/f was on her way! I've always heard a line is a line when it comes to hpt. Your OH sounds like my hubby lol men def. Dnt get the stress that comes with being a woman and the need to know if you're pregnant or not!
My cycle has been pretty normal for the first time in a really long time so I'm pretty happy lol.
Lots of luck for you ladies!


----------



## Calasen

wb Cliqmo :) 
Ouch lucy :( lets hope this is your :bfp:

Dr'snot called and they just said wait and see


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome back climqo
Calsen fx'd crossed for you
Lucy af is due tomorrow so I will wait till thurs. Have fun campping and fx'd for your bfp

I'm pms boobs hurt and I'm peeing alot today and heartburn is bad (granted I'm drinking more and I just went off my heartburn meds)- just waiting fir af to make my pissey day worse. My foolish oh booked his holidays wrong and now were off on different weeks
Dumb men


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Du know what's peed me off too, I told my OH that I was late, and I was a bit stressed about it, and he said 'don't worry darling, you'll know all in good time! No need to stress about it, just relax and don't even let it enter your head'. What planet is he on!!! Relax? Don't think about it? Absolutely no idea men!!!

It's not just men! That sounds like my mom!! She figured out we're off birth control and thought I was positively NUTS when I told her I took a hpt at 12dpo. She went on and on about why bother thinking about it, wasting money on tests, etc. etc. etc. I was like "Okay mom, I know YOU were fertile myrtle and both my bro and I are birth control babies but just because you got pregnant easy doesn't mean that I will! And plus, when you're actually TRYING to get pregnant, it's not quite as laid back as - crap, my period didn't come when I was taking the little placebo pills between packs, I wonder if I'm pregnant! I'd love to be so laid back about it but we're TRYING to have a baby for goodness sakes! lol


----------



## lauraclili

Lucy, about the cramps... I'm still getting them on and off at 9 weeks and I had loads of them, which made me think Af was coming, in the first couple of weeks. 

x


----------



## avidwriter15

lucyoz34 said:


> Can you get period like cramps in early pregnancy?

For the first two months of my first pregnancy (into month 3) I was CONVINCED I was going to start my period. It felt like it everyday. Even the sonograms didn't convince me I was still pregnant. I would wake up expecing AF because I would cramp. Apparently my uterus just needed to do some stretches! 

I have a healthy DD almost 4.


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, did you get the results? They said to wait and see?? Is there some where else you could go for a blood test?


----------



## Calasen

no results yet :( maybe tomorrow.


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, sorry you're having to wait so long, I hope you hear some good news soon! 
Lucy, how are you doing today?


----------



## Calasen

GRRRRRRRRRR Just called the Dr's - apprently the results for the urine test are back but the Dr hasn't looked at them yet so have to wait till tomorrow :(


----------



## pdmcd17

:hugs::hugs: calsen that sucks- just think tomorrow you will get your bfp

AFM no AF yet just did an ic and bfn (she is due today so if she doesn't come tonight i will us my good test- im not thinking i am but it would make a great gift for my 40th)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, thank you for commenting x the cramps are still coming and going, but less than before. I'm still spotting, not much and either light pink or brown (sorry tmi!) I still don't know what to think. I just don't feel pg. I feel really flat and irritable, but I think that's because I don't like knowing what's going on. I almost dont want to get home and test though cos I almost know it'll be a bfn. Ah it's never easy is it :-( 

Calasen that's awfull that they should keep you waiting so long for such a simple result. As if it isn't stressful enough. Make sure you push for it tomorrow hun x

Garden your mum does sound just like my oh!! I swear they think babies just come from play.com or something. Just pay for express delivery if you want it quickly!

Glad your feeling happy melsy it's the best way to be 

Climqo good luck trying, I hope it happens soon for you!

Pdmcd fingers crossed for no af!!!

Lots of luck to us all girlies xx


----------



## Calasen

ohhh FX'd PDM!!!!!! :dust:

:)


----------



## pip7890

:dust: ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen said:


> no results yet :( maybe tomorrow.

At this point I think I would march in there and demand some results - that's just INSANE!! :growlmad:


----------



## Calasen

I think part of me is happy not knowing right now as i ban live in the bubble of possibility :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Well I'm out ladies, the witch came this morning. Well it was nice for a few days thinking I might possibly be pg x

Good luck with your results calasen x


----------



## Calasen

OK now I am seriously getting pissed off!!!

Just called the dr's and they didn't run a damn pregnancy test on the urine!! - god knows what the bloody tested for :(

Now I can't get a damn blood test done until I see a Dr ,which I can't book until late next week unless I call them at 8 am tomorrow and HOPE they have a damn appointment!!!! --- I not sure I can take much more waiting!!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Aww Lucy so sorry to hear that!!:hug: Lots of luck for next month then!!
Calasen, that is just awful, I would be beyond frustrated, I hope you are able to get in there tomorrow.


----------



## pdmcd17

lucy :hugs: sorry the witch got you

calsen hon im sorry i hope you get an appoit id be fumming at my drs push for blood this time it isn't your fault they didnt test for preg in your urine

afm so still no af and i got and book symbol (error message) under the flashing hour glass symbol which means an error but then a not pregnant. 

i called and she is sending me another test lol as it shouldn't give a result with the book symbol. I do have another test it was a 2 pk and i will wait for cycle day 28 if the witch hasn't shown up as 28 is the longest cycle i have had so that is sunday.

anyone else have that happen the error message and bfn?


----------



## Calasen

Haha!!! complaining works!!!!!

The Dr's called me back to apologise for not testing for the right thing and have asked me to go in tomorrow morning for an on the spot urine test and blood test if the urine test is negative


----------



## lucyoz34

Yey good for you hun!! Good luck for the morning!x


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, that's great hun, fingers crossed for wonderful news tomorrow! 
Lots of luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## gardenofedens

that's wonderful calasen! fingers crossed it's fantastic news for you!!


----------



## Calasen

lots of yucky think discharge today :( is odd - but second attempt at test in Dr's now but didn't realise it was friday so now wont know until monday either way :(


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, an increased amount of cm is normal in pregnancy , I believe it's from the increase in progesterone. You poor thing I can't believe you have to wait even longer for your results, did they do the blood also or just the urine? Lots of luck for you hun!


----------



## Calasen

Just the urine this morning and bloods on monday if the answer is negative


----------



## pdmcd17

Fxd crossed calsen

Af is here I'm spotting but maybe I will conceive on my bday as that is apron when I will be fertile next

But I'm off to Toronto for the weekend to early celebrate my bday and were getting pressed there so I hope this is my cycle


----------



## Calasen

Fx'd Pdm!! Have a great week away :)


----------



## gardenofedens

wow calasen, I can't believe they're being so difficult and you're still having to wait!!! that's crazy!! :(

hugs to you!


----------



## Calasen

hopefully its gonna be worth the wait :)


----------



## avidwriter15

have you done home test? your ticker is showing you 24 days past - I have faith you are!!


----------



## Calasen

I have given up testing right now :) Feeling very hopeful and kindda enjoying the feeling - scared to test incase its a :bfn: right now.


----------



## pip7890

I've got everything crossed for you.

Pip x


----------



## cliqmo

Calasen I can't believe this is still going on for you!! I think you should speak to a solicitor about malpractise, your medical treatment has been shoddy to say the least!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Is it tomorrow you should be getting the results hun?? Then a blood test if it's negative??


----------



## Calasen

Yup tomorrow Lucy :) Blood test no matter what and its not my Dr's fault Cliqmo hes on holiday so its all the different locums - hes back this week so hopefully its all sorted soon.


----------



## lucyoz34

Good luck today calasen x Let us know how it goes x


----------



## lucyoz34

Day five of cycle three on soy and vitB complex100. Cycle 8 ttc. Sooooooo hoping it works this month, got pre seed to help too. Not sure what else I can do! Any suggestions?


----------



## Calasen

well urine test :bfn: Blood test tomorrow - then another week waiting for most likely another :bfn:

No idea what the hells going on :( this is seriously doing my head in :(


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> well urine test :bfn: Blood test tomorrow - then another week waiting for most likely another :bfn:
> 
> No idea what the hells going on :( this is seriously doing my head in :(

Calasen, aww im so sorry hun, that's strange it was negative, but you don't know until you get the blood test what's going on. I have no idea what it could be besides pregnancy , so fingers crossed that you get your bfp soon!! How are you feeling besides the not knowing?


----------



## melsy_11

lucyoz34 said:


> Day five of cycle three on soy and vitB complex100. Cycle 8 ttc. Sooooooo hoping it works this month, got pre seed to help too. Not sure what else I can do! Any suggestions?

Lucy, fingers crossed this is your month. I'm coming up on "o" soon and I didn't realize how stressed I would be about it again. This month we are going back to what we did in May when I got pg was *tmi* but stay laying down afterwards, anything that could help I'm going to do! Lots of Luck!


----------



## Calasen

good luck Lucy!!! 

I'm a mess right now to be honest melsy, I just can't figure out whats going on with my body :( I'm emotionally unstable and want to just hide away until someone figures out whats going on with me. I have many many pregnancy symptoms and everything but until I get that positive its just building up more and more uncertainty and confusion :(


----------



## melsy_11

:hugs:Awww Hun I'm so sorry , I know it's really hard the not knowing. You know those urine tests at the dr. aren't more sensitive then the ones you do at home, so maybe you'll just be one of those women that only get a pos. on a blood test.Try to stay positive and not let it stress you out too much, which I know is really hard... I hope you get answers really soon. It takes a week for the hcg test results?


----------



## gardenofedens

Awww Calasen, I'm so sorry. I came on here first thing and was really hoping to see a BFP note from you! You're in my thoughts...sending lots of :hug:


----------



## pdmcd17

:hugs: calsen I hope you get the blood postive 

Lucy good luck 
i did 3 cycles then a rest im on my 2nd cycle of resting im not sure if will take it again or not i want to see what my body is doing on its own. 

I got my preseed on the weekend!!!! cant wait to test drive it once af is over
this cycle ive decided everyother day to bd from the end of af till af comes again. Hoping this will help with some finishing issues hes been having.

Im suposidly fertile this weekend and next week when were on holidays and will be all relaxed. My bday is this sat, I turn 40 and i pray we concieve itd be the best gift ever! 

fx'd for lots of bfp's over the next month or so


----------



## cliqmo

Boo what a shame Calasen!! So many people rooting for your BFP - fingers crossed you get to the bottom of it sooon :D


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi :) would it be possible for me to join in this thread? im ttc and i had my mirena taken out last thursday (18th aug) i have had 3 days of bleeding which im not sure if this is normal and was wondering if you can give me some advice? im 41 yrs old and i have 3 children aged 19, 14 and 12 from my previous marriage, i also miscarried 5 after my 1st and had injections to have my 2nd and 3rd, i have now been married to my DH almost 5 yrs and we would like to try for a baby together, he was diagnosed as having a low sperm count 10 yrs ago and despite that his partner then did concieve after a yr of trying, with my age, previous m/c's and DH lsc im really worried but also very hopeful and trying to feel positive :)


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome Lullabybarb! The bleeding is completely normal, I had it for a day or so and got my first a/f about 3 weeks later. I'm sorry for your losses and hope you have a lot of luck this time! I've found this thread to be a great support and it makes it easier to stay positive!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Welcome Lullabybarb! The bleeding is completely normal, I had it for a day or so and got my first a/f about 3 weeks later. I'm sorry for your losses and hope you have a lot of luck this time! I've found this thread to be a great support and it makes it easier to stay positive!

 Thankyou melsy:hugs: although i have 3 children this is the most prepared i have been :haha: this seems like a lovely forum and i wish everyone BFP :happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

Ladies I haven't even O'd yet and I'm already feeling anxious for this month!!:help: I thought I was going to be more relaxed now that we are back ttc again, yeah right! Wishful thinking! Fingers crossed for some bfp's on here SOON!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi lullabybarb. Lovely to see you here. We "met" in the TTC 40 plus group.

A few days after I had my mirena removed I had a little bleeding. AF never came for me though as I fell pregnant straight away (although I lost baby due to swine flu at 10w). I had a couple of periods after the miscarriage and fell pregnant again on my third cycle. As you can see I'm now 27w pregnant.

:dust: ladies.

Pip x


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Ladies I haven't even O'd yet and I'm already feeling anxious for this month!!:help: I thought I was going to be more relaxed now that we are back ttc again, yeah right! Wishful thinking! Fingers crossed for some bfp's on here SOON!!

 Melsy i know exactly how your feeling:wacko: even though i want to have a cyle before i ttc im still going to be using my cbfm to see if im ovulating..im so anxious about everything.


----------



## lullabybarb

pip7890 said:


> Hi lullabybarb. Lovely to see you here. We "met" in the TTC 40 plus group.
> 
> A few days after I had my mirena removed I had a little bleeding. AF never came for me though as I fell pregnant straight away (although I lost baby due to swine flu at 10w). I had a couple of periods after the miscarriage and fell pregnant again on my third cycle. As you can see I'm now 27w pregnant.
> 
> :dust: ladies.
> 
> Pip x

 Hello Pip:flower: Lovely to hear from you on this thread, im sorry to hear about your m/c but very pleased to see your 27w now, i just want to be pg now lol, im so impatient but know i have to wait as i fear a m/c very much:nope: im doing everything possible to make sure im healthy and im keeping everything crossed

Being a newbie im trying to look around the site and keep getting lost:haha: cant even find how to add a profile pic :haha:


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, I did the exact thing after my mirena removal but my Dr. had given me the go ahead to start trying right away. I got pg in May (third cycle trying) but wound up having an ectopic so this is our first month of ttc again. I want it to happen NOW lol I'm also very impatient. I didn't realize how anxious I would be again I feel like I just got my mirena removed all over again lol. I hope you have alot of luck hun and return to normal quickly!


----------



## melsy_11

Oh about adding a picture, you click on your name to go to your profile then go to "customize profile" then under settings & options click edit avatar. Hope that helps!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Oh about adding a picture, you click on your name to go to your profile then go to "customize profile" then under settings & options click edit avatar. Hope that helps!

 Whoooo i did it:happydance: Thankyou Melsy:flower:


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello girls I think I will join in here again too. 

I was here about 5 months ago but only for a short time as I conceived less than 2 weeks after my Mirena removal!! Unfortunately we lost our baby girl @ 17 weeks to Turner Syndrome - a chromosome disorder. We buried her just over 3 weeks ago and in my grief all I can think about is how much I want to be pregnant again - so with our consultants approval we are back to TTC. I have been bleeding since giving birth 30 days ago but it looks like it is finally tapering off so *fingers crossed* we can start trying soon. 

I'm sorry to see that there are some people still here from when I was before :( I hope you all get your BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome to the new ladies here! Sorry for your losses, hugs to you both.

Calasen - any verdict yet? How much longer til you get the blood test results?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Barb, I did the exact thing after my mirena removal but my Dr. had given me the go ahead to start trying right away. I got pg in May (third cycle trying) but wound up having an ectopic so this is our first month of ttc again. I want it to happen NOW lol I'm also very impatient. I didn't realize how anxious I would be again I feel like I just got my mirena removed all over again lol. I hope you have alot of luck hun and return to normal quickly!

 My dr has reccommended having 2 cycles before ttc, im so eager to start using my cbfm and i cant wait for af to show her face:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

collie_crazy said:


> Hello girls I think I will join in here again too.
> 
> I was here about 5 months ago but only for a short time as I conceived less than 2 weeks after my Mirena removal!! Unfortunately we lost our baby girl @ 17 weeks to Turner Syndrome - a chromosome disorder. We buried her just over 3 weeks ago and in my grief all I can think about is how much I want to be pregnant again - so with our consultants approval we are back to TTC. I have been bleeding since giving birth 30 days ago but it looks like it is finally tapering off so *fingers crossed* we can start trying soon.
> 
> I'm sorry to see that there are some people still here from when I was before :( I hope you all get your BFPs soon :hugs:

 Hello hun, im so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby girl:cry: i cant imagine the pain you must be going through, i only joined this thread yesterday and i find it very helpful and the members are soo lovely, i wish you the very best of luck in ttc:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Collie_crazy, I'm so very sorry to hear that hun. I can't imagine what you are going through but I understand that feeling of needing to be pregnant again. I hope you have alot of luck this time. :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Barb,I hope she shows up quickly for you! I felt that way after my mirena removal and ectopic, waiting is the worst!


----------



## lullabybarb

gardenofedens said:


> Welcome to the new ladies here! Sorry for your losses, hugs to you both.
> 
> Calasen - any verdict yet? How much longer til you get the blood test results?

 Lovely to meet you gardenofedens:flower: im really enjoying this forum and im looking forward to seeing a lot of BFP.


----------



## lullabybarb

Melsy im really hoping it wont be too long, before i had the mirena removed i kind of guessed when my cycle was due as 2 weeks before i would get tender breasts and slight pains in my stomach, the last 2 months i had spotting on the 1st of each month, my mirena was in almost 5 yrs so i guess it was wearing off, so im hoping af will appear on the 1st.


----------



## melsy_11

I didn't have any periods while on mirena, I still had some signs of ovulation ewcm, etc, never paid attention to any of it so when I had my mirena out it was a total waiting game! That's great you kind of have any idea when you may get a/f. I was actually pleasantly surprised that I didn't have to wait too long after my mirena removal for my first a/f.


----------



## pip7890

I am sorry for your loss Collie. :hugs:

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## melsy_11

How is everyone doing? It's been so quiet on here, Hope everyone is doing well!
Calasen any news on the blood test? 
Lots of luck ladies!!


----------



## pdmcd17

So AF is over now onto bd and trying the preseed. fx'd crossed we make a bday gift lol

im gonna just relax this cycle no tracking (i know im fertile now till over the next week )
If AF comes in sept I may have to decide if i want to track again


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Melsy :) yes i agree its very quiet, hope everyone is ok? im still anxiously awaiting for af, i never dreamed i would ever say that and once she arrives it will be the opposite! i just hope she does show as i know it can take some time to get back to normal and mirena removal, i keep wondering if the 3 day heavy bleed i had was her, confused.com

How are you hun? :)


----------



## lullabybarb

can anyone please tell me how i add a daisypath? i have copied and pasted and put in signature box but its saying its too long? you will see below how it is displaying :( prob doing it wrong as 1st tome trying lol :)


----------



## melsy_11

pdmcd17, fingers crossed for you hun! Hope you have a wonderful bday and you get your bfp soon! 
I'm fertile now too and hoping we have some luck this cycle! 
Barb, lol I know who would ever think you would want a/f to show up?? Who know's if that was her, I know I was confused waiting after I had my mirena removed, so I started opk's just so I would have an idea of where my body was. Hope you get her soon and can start getting back to normal!


----------



## melsy_11

hehe you are using the wrong code you have to click on the UBB Code and BB code and put that one in there, I had it wrong the first time too!


----------



## melsy_11

yay you did it!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe you are using the wrong code you have to click on the UBB Code and BB code and put that one in there, I had it wrong the first time too!

Thankyou soo much:flower: your an angel and i wish you the very best of luck and i hope you get your BFP very soon! this is soo very exciting :happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

pdmcd17 said:


> So AF is over now onto bd and trying the preseed. fx'd crossed we make a bday gift lol
> 
> im gonna just relax this cycle no tracking (i know im fertile now till over the next week )
> If AF comes in sept I may have to decide if i want to track again

Hello pdmcd17 :) what is preseed? this is all so very new to me lol, i have cp is that similar? good luck and i hope you get your BFP and have a lovely bday:flower:


----------



## melsy_11

aww thanks hun! and you are very welcome! Where is West Midlands if you dn't mind me asking?


----------



## lullabybarb

Your very welcome hun :) i have so much going round and round in my head and have recieved today my opks and a basal thermometer, would you reccommend i start using them to see whats happening? i have a cbfm but i dont want to start using it until af shows her face as the strips are expensive, i have just joined ff for charting but its all new and im all in a fluster lol, suppose i will get used to it with practice!

Im from Wolverhampton, west midlands :)


----------



## pdmcd17

Preseed is sperm friendly lubricant - its does wonders for the swimmers and i never get ewcm only watery so Im hoping it works wonders

Im not sure what cp is (besides cervical position)


----------



## lullabybarb

cp is conceive plus lubricant :) its a similar product, i have heard it is very good for the swimmers so fx :)


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Your very welcome hun :) i have so much going round and round in my head and have recieved today my opks and a basal thermometer, would you reccommend i start using them to see whats happening? i have a cbfm but i dont want to start using it until af shows her face as the strips are expensive, i have just joined ff for charting but its all new and im all in a fluster lol, suppose i will get used to it with practice!
> 
> Im from Wolverhampton, west midlands :)

I know, that's how I was also, I wouldn't start using the opks already since you are waiting 2 cycles and they get expensive, I don't temp but some other ladies on here do so they would be better to give you advice on when to start that, I would think that it would be fine to start doing it now but not sure.. I really like ff, it just helps me keep track of things easier! You'll get in the swing of things soon enough, I think the first month or 2 after I had my mirena removed were the hardest since I'm so impatient lol I hope it's easier for you!


----------



## lullabybarb

You sound just like me he he :) im very impatient too, i really appreciate all your help and advice, i have not told any of my family yet that im ttc as i fear this may be a long journey so its lovely to be a part of this group :)


----------



## melsy_11

It's so hard being impatient isnt it?? lol You're welcome and if you ever want to talk,feel free to message me! We haven't told anyone that we are ttc again since after the ectopic I just didn't feel like telling anyone until we get pg again and know everything is ok! So I know how that is but I think it's probably good like that ,as you don't have anyone asking if it's happened yet. Hopefully it won't be a long journey for you though! Stay positive!


----------



## avidwriter15

lullabybarb said:


> You sound just like me he he :) im very impatient too, i really appreciate all your help and advice, i have not told any of my family yet that im ttc as i fear this may be a long journey so its lovely to be a part of this group :)

we aren't telling anyone either... I just don't think its their business what I am doing! Plus I don't want any stupid questions - if you don't think I am trying to have a baby then maybe you won't ask me any stupid questions that make me feel like a failure! Gotta love family and friends - sometimes no matter how well meaning they do the completely wrong thing!:thumbup:


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen: any word??


----------



## lucyoz34

I have Internet again YAAAYY!! changing supplier left us without for 4days, nightmare! And bcos we live half way up a mountain the connection is so slow! 
Anyway.... Hey girls, I love it when I reload and there are like 6 new pages on here!!
Welcome to the new girls, nice to have you here. Collie I'm really sorry for your loss hun, I remember you getting your BFP. After losing my baby at 15wks I can empathise completely and hope your ok and moving forward x Big hug. 
Iv just finished soy for this cycle, hope it's third time lucky!
Calasen hun I hope your ok x keep in touch x
Melsy and pdmcd fingers crossed you both catch that little egg. Happy bd'ing!!
I too have not told anyone this time that were ttc. Everyone assumed after my mc that we would try again, and asked and asked if and when stuff was happening. I just couldn't cope and told them that we wouldn't be trying for quite some time, just to ease the pressure. 
Barb what melsy said was right, hold off on the opk untill you've had af, then you'll roughly know when ov is due(ff will help with that) and you can use the opk then to pinpoint ov. I temp, and find it invaluable. I can clearly see from my ff chart when everything is happening. I'd start that straight away(I find vaginal temping more accurate) and put in the first date of your bleed post mirena as your last af. Ff will alter the predicted dates, if needed, as you start to input your daily data. Good luck hun, any questions feel free to ask!!

Good luck lovely ladies xx


----------



## melsy_11

Avid and Lucy, I agree 100% not telling seems the best way to go! I have had friends say way too many dumb things especially while going through my ectopic. 
Lucy so nice to have you back, I was wondering where you had been!! 
Well we have been trying way hard for a May baby lol so fingers crossed!!
Lots of Luck to you ladies!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> It's so hard being impatient isnt it?? lol You're welcome and if you ever want to talk,feel free to message me! We haven't told anyone that we are ttc again since after the ectopic I just didn't feel like telling anyone until we get pg again and know everything is ok! So I know how that is but I think it's probably good like that ,as you don't have anyone asking if it's happened yet. Hopefully it won't be a long journey for you though! Stay positive!

 Lol...very impatient! im definately not telling anyone either until im pg and know everything is ok, despite being questioned there will be a lot of negativety too, with my age and because i already have 3 children so why would i want anymore! grrr makes me mad, im 41 yrs old for goodness sake not 1yrs old and dont need anyone telling me what i can and cant do! rant over lol...

Anyway guess who has arrived today :) yes :witch: :yipee:
and im all over the place now with excitement and hoping i do things correctly to know when im ov:happydance:

Hello Avid and lucy:thumbup:


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies :hi:

I hope you are all well and happy etc? :thumbup:

Any word from Calasen??


----------



## melsy_11

> Lol...very impatient! im definately not telling anyone either until im pg and know everything is ok, despite being questioned there will be a lot of negativety too, with my age and because i already have 3 children so why would i want anymore! grrr makes me mad, im 41 yrs old for goodness sake not 1yrs old and dont need anyone telling me what i can and cant do! rant over lol...
> 
> Anyway guess who has arrived today :) yes :witch: :yipee:
> and im all over the place now with excitement and hoping i do things correctly to know when im ov:happydance:
> 
> Hello Avid and lucy:thumbup:

Aw I'm sorry hun that would drive me nuts, a friend of mine had to go through that she had a miscarriage about 2 years ago and decided she wanted to try again and had her copper iud removed and got pg right away and turned 40 in April, she is due next month. Anyways she had alot of negativity from her husbands family because of her age.
That is so great the :witch: showed up already!! You are so lucky you didn't have to wait long! So only 1 more cycle before you start trying?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Lol...very impatient! im definately not telling anyone either until im pg and know everything is ok, despite being questioned there will be a lot of negativety too, with my age and because i already have 3 children so why would i want anymore! grrr makes me mad, im 41 yrs old for goodness sake not 1yrs old and dont need anyone telling me what i can and cant do! rant over lol...
> 
> Anyway guess who has arrived today :) yes :witch: :yipee:
> and im all over the place now with excitement and hoping i do things correctly to know when im ov:happydance:
> 
> Hello Avid and lucy:thumbup:
> 
> Aw I'm sorry hun that would drive me nuts, a friend of mine had to go through that she had a miscarriage about 2 years ago and decided she wanted to try again and had her copper iud removed and got pg right away and turned 40 in April, she is due next month. Anyways she had alot of negativity from her husbands family because of her age.
> That is so great the :witch: showed up already!! You are so lucky you didn't have to wait long! So only 1 more cycle before you start trying?Click to expand...

 Mmmm i did say 2 cycles didnt i?? would maybe after this cycle be safe? i did say i was impatient Lol :haha:


----------



## Calasen

Hey girls :) Sorry been missing but some thieving sods stole the copper cables from out phone lines locally so no phone or internet access at home until at least tomorrow (friday) evening. -- Had bloods taken tuesday but due to the internet issue can't get any results until next week - although show many more pregnancy symptoms and close to having missed a second period. Will hopefully be back onlone properly tomorrow this is a flying visit from an expensive internet cafe. 

Welcome to all the new girls and I'm sorry for your loss Collie XX

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> Hey girls :) Sorry been missing but some thieving sods stole the copper cables from out phone lines locally so no phone or internet access at home until at least tomorrow (friday) evening. -- Had bloods taken tuesday but due to the internet issue can't get any results until next week - although show many more pregnancy symptoms and close to having missed a second period. Will hopefully be back onlone properly tomorrow this is a flying visit from an expensive internet cafe.
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls and I'm sorry for your loss Collie XX
> 
> :dust: to all!!!

 Lovely to meet you calsen:flower: your not having much luck by the souunds of it! Fingers crossed for you and hoping you get your BFP soon:flower:


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, lol you are impatient! That's ok I'm the same way, I wouldn't say it would be unsafe because my dr. Said we could try right away but if your Dr. Said 2 cycles I would go with that , did they give you reasoning as of why to wait 2 cycles? 
Calasen, so glad to hear you are doing ok, fingers crossed for your bfp SOON!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Omg there's some idiots around calasen, sorry to hear that, I hope they were caught. Looking forward to hearing something from you tomorrow night x hopefully good news!!xx

I went through impatient a few months ago I think lol, I'm just resigned to the fact it's going to take ages now lol. The more stressed I get about it the less likely I am to conceive. Ho hum  xx

Has anyone heard anything about raspberry leaf tea and fertility?? Someone mentioned it, but u can't remember what they said!!xx


----------



## lullabybarb

She just says to wait 2 cycles to give my body chance to get back to normal, wondering if it would cause any problems trying after 1st cycle? more investigating to do lol, seems to be something new every day :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb I was told there was no reason not to ttc immediately after removal, but I had read of a few girls mc'ing after they'd caught very soon, though there is no evidence that mirena causes problems like this. I have to say though that I caught in my first month ttc, and sadly mc'd at 15wks. It may have been due to mirena, or it may not, we'll never know. But I figure when your making a massive decision to ttc, then you should have as much info as poss, so I hope you don't mind me sharing. Good luck hun, it's great you've got your af so soon!!x


----------



## melsy_11

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb I was told there was no reason not to ttc immediately after removal, but I had read of a few girls mc'ing after they'd caught very soon, though there is no evidence that mirena causes problems like this. I have to say though that I caught in my first month ttc, and sadly mc'd at 15wks. It may have been due to mirena, or it may not, we'll never know. But I figure when your making a massive decision to ttc, then you should have as much info as poss, so I hope you don't mind me sharing. Good luck hun, it's great you've got your af so soon!!x

I agree Lucy, You have to be completely confident in whatever decision you make, otherwise you'll be worrying or stressing and that's never good either! There's tons of reading to about it, I read alot after I had my mirena removed just to see what others were going through.


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb I was told there was no reason not to ttc immediately after removal, but I had read of a few girls mc'ing after they'd caught very soon, though there is no evidence that mirena causes problems like this. I have to say though that I caught in my first month ttc, and sadly mc'd at 15wks. It may have been due to mirena, or it may not, we'll never know. But I figure when your making a massive decision to ttc, then you should have as much info as poss, so I hope you don't mind me sharing. Good luck hun, it's great you've got your af so soon!!x

 Thankyou lucy for your advice, i have just been reading some storys of ladies that have conceived after 1 cycle and there are a lot of successful pregnancys, but i understand we are all different, i have a big fear of mc after having 5 after my 1st, my way of thinking is whatever happens in life is meant to be but still im feeling cautious:dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

No problem barb, I'm sorry to hear you lost so many, must be heart wrenching x that's how I had to deal with my mc, it just wasn't meant to be, I'd have beaten myself up about it forever otherwise. As it turned out there was a reason why I mc'd, my sister had a very poorly baby when I would have been 7months, and her other lil boy moved in with us for a couple of months until baby could come out of hospital. It was such a stressful time, I could never have done it heavily pregnant, I was meant to look after my sister and her family. What will be, will be, so good luck hun, you'll catch when the time is right  xx


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> No problem barb, I'm sorry to hear you lost so many, must be heart wrenching x that's how I had to deal with my mc, it just wasn't meant to be, I'd have beaten myself up about it forever otherwise. As it turned out there was a reason why I mc'd, my sister had a very poorly baby when I would have been 7months, and her other lil boy moved in with us for a couple of months until baby could come out of hospital. It was such a stressful time, I could never have done it heavily pregnant, I was meant to look after my sister and her family. What will be, will be, so good luck hun, you'll catch when the time is right  xx

 Aww you poor thing:cry: it is very upsetting mc, i just felt like a failure, i had tests done but they could not find a reason why i kept mc'ing, which was worse, we both decided that 5losses were enough and i went to my gp to ask if i could be sterilized, it was a gp i had not seen before and he says that there was another woman who had been having mc after mc. 11 in total:cry: he says that he gave her injections 3 times a week up until she was 20 weeks pregnant and she had a healthy baby boy, after serious thought we decided to give it one more try and how thankful i am that i did, i went on to have my son and then i got caught unexpectedly again when reece was 8 months old and had the injections again and had my daughter sophie, i feel very lucky and i hope that it will work just one more time, fingers x for us all:winkwink:


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow barb that's one heck of a story, babies are little miracles aren't they, quite literally. Lovely happy ending for you though xx great that your doctor understands the problem and you should have the best care as soon as you catch that eggie!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun :) it just goes to show that there is hope and never to give up! well i thought that af had arrived but she has gone :( so im confused.com, oh well......

How are things with you lucy? how long have you been ttc?


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, I only had one "normal" a/f after I had my mirena removed and the rest of the time I had super light spotty ones that weren't normal for me prior to mirena, so it could be your body still adjusting, just a thought but who knows!
Lots of luck ladies!


----------



## lullabybarb

Its all very confusing! i had 3 days of b'ing after removal which felt very much like an af as before i had mirena in i used to suffer bad with stomache ache, i know it was not my cycle and yesterday i lost some light brown with bits of bright red which i normally do when i have a cycle, i have had bad stomache ache since yesterday but no af yet.

Melsy how long did it take for your cycles to get back to normal? i know everyone is different, its just i have heard of BFP with women not having af :/


----------



## melsy_11

Well I got pg in May (had mirena removed in Feb), I had really light spotting and it was just tmi but brown for my periods and my cycle was only averaging 22 days, I went to the Dr. in May because that wasn't normal for me, I still was having all signs of "o" though. He said I was 100% healthy and could get pg any time and techinically didn't need a period well sure enough a few days later I O'd and got pregnant that cycle! I just now this cycle had a 28 day cycle, and the flow was more normal, still lighter than they used to be but I'm not complaining about that lol! It takes some time for some women but as long as you are still ovulating I wouldn't worry, it's confusing at first though!


----------



## melsy_11

I should say though, I was soooo frustrated about it , because I hate not feeling "normal". I started taking a b-complex vitamin to help with the spotting also which seemed to help greatly! Got my bfp the first month taking it also, not sure if it had anything to do with it


----------



## lullabybarb

Im just going to have to be patient! my gp has booked me in for an ultrasound scan which is next thursday to make sure everything is ok after mirena removal, she is being very thorough which is good.

Fingers crossed for some BFP :)

It is very quiet on here? how is everyone getting on? and where are you in your cycles? i would love to be on cd1 with someone so we can sail along together, my friend who is due in 13 weeks started a thread called "sticking together crew" where they are all on the same cycle day together!


----------



## melsy_11

That's good, your Dr. is being thorough, I wound up having to switch Dr.'s when I was going through my ectopic because I felt like something was very wrong and he wasn't taking me seriously, so glad I switched.
I think I o'd yesterday so fingers crossed, not a good 2 ww person but I vowed to myself I won't test early lol
That sounds like a good thread; it is fun when you're around the same time as others in your cycle


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I should say though, I was soooo frustrated about it , because I hate not feeling "normal". I started taking a b-complex vitamin to help with the spotting also which seemed to help greatly! Got my bfp the first month taking it also, not sure if it had anything to do with it

b-complex vitamin? what does that do hun? im taking folic acid only and want to do everything possible to ensure a healthy pg if im lucky enough to concieve.


----------



## melsy_11

It is supposed to lengthen your lp and also help with spotting, but I like taking it also just because it's a good vitamin overall! Do some reading on it , alot of women got their BFP the first month using it!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls
Im on cd9 today barb. I wouldnt worry about your little af, that may have been all the blood left after your post mirena bleed. Are you temping now?? Are you going to put that bleed down to the beginning of your cycle?? I too take vitB complex, but the stronger 100's. I had a couple of months of spotting from 7dpo through to af which was horrible, but since taking the vitB Iv had nothing, and definitely a longer LP so well worth it! 

Melsy fx'ed you've done enough hun! Be so lovely to get a bfp on here, its been so long!

Calasen hun how you doing??xx


----------



## lullabybarb

No lucy, i have not started temping yet, im waiting patiently "NOT" for af to arrive, hoping she hurrys up and then i can start temping, i have also been told to carry on temping but its all very confusing to me, ff says to start on cd1 so if i start now i wont have a clue where to mark it on the chart! 

Im definately going to buy some vitb complex if it will help....

Melsey fx that you get your BFP :)


----------



## lullabybarb

Pip how are you hun?


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb if you take the first day of your bleed as your first cycle day and start temping from tomorrow, just enter the temp tomorrow as cd4 or 5 depending on how long ago you bled, then ff will be able to adjust your dates depending on what your temps are each day. It's really clever. I just think the sooner you start temping the sooner you'll see some kind of pattern and be able to figure out when you ov. x


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb if you take the first day of your bleed as your first cycle day and start temping from tomorrow, just enter the temp tomorrow as cd4 or 5 depending on how long ago you bled, then ff will be able to adjust your dates depending on what your temps are each day. It's really clever. I just think the sooner you start temping the sooner you'll see some kind of pattern and be able to figure out when you ov. x

 Thanks Lucy:flower: I will start temping tomorrow, like you say i will hopefully see some kind of pattern:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Ladies, we have bd'd everyday since cycle day 5:blush: lol which we also did in May when I got pg , so hoping it works again!
Lots of Luck Ladies!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Thanks Ladies, we have bd'd everyday since cycle day 5:blush: lol which we also did in May when I got pg , so hoping it works again!
> Lots of Luck Ladies!

 Did you say bd'd everyday??? i have been advised every other day to make the :spermy: better quality? 

I will keep everything x'd for you hun that you get your :bfp:


----------



## melsy_11

well as far as I know the sperm quality will be the same (for daily or everyother day) it would be more about the amount, but if you have a normal sperm count it doesn't matter. There can be sperm quality problems when not bd' enough, ie saving it up for long periods of time I think longer than 7 days? I've also read that it's better to bd more often as long as there are no fertility problems. I'm sure there are millions of different opinions!


----------



## pip7890

I'm okay Barb, thanks. Got SPD so taking my crutches and pelvic support belt on holiday with me tomorrow!

Pip x


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> well as far as I know the sperm quality will be the same as they are made months in advance it would be more about the amount, but if you have a normal sperm count it doesn't matter. I've also read that it's better to bd more often as long as there are no fertility problems. I'm sure there are millions of different opinions!

 My dh has lsc so i think every other day will be better for us, hoping and preying i can catch a:spermy: my gp keeps telling me it only takes one:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

pip7890 said:


> I'm okay Barb, thanks. Got SPD so taking my crutches and pelvic support belt on holiday with me tomorrow!
> 
> Pip x

Aww pip, sorry to hear your having pain, make sure you get plenty of rest and have a good holiday hun:happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, Yes that would probably be best for you then, but you're right it only takes one!! Did you decide if you were going to wait the 2 cycles or try before that?


----------



## lullabybarb

I have decided to have 1 cycle (eagerly awaiting) and then im going to ttc from then :)
im soo excited and although hubby has lsc he has children from a previous relationship so there is some hope im clinging to.


----------



## melsy_11

Aw I'm excited for you!! This was our first time trying again since my ectopic so I felit like I just had my mirena out all over again.It just takes the one time so fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long hun!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun and i cant wait to see your BFP!!!! Ooooohhhhhh this is so very exciting i agree :)


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun!! I sure hope we start getting some BFP's on here soon!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girls x 
Hope your ok calasen x


----------



## cliqmo

Afternoon Girlies, just checking for updates from everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Calasen

Aha !! I have internet back!! ::)

Did another home test still :bfn: now close to 2nd period - no clue what so ever whats going on - waiting on blood results to see where to go from there.


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, you get your blood results Monday? Any new pg symptoms? Don't let that bfn stress you out too much until you hear your blood results! Fingers crossed for your good news!
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Calasen

still the same - cramping, neausea, sore breasts, peeing loads and now gaining weight


----------



## lucyoz34

Jees calasen, how are you coping?? Your body seems so convinced your pg. I sooooo hope you are  fingers and toes still crossed x

Hope your all having a nice wknd  

Iv entered my 5/6 day fertile window, let the bd'ing begin!!!! OH actually remembered bless him! Hes been so eager today, don't like to remind him he needs this energy burst to last till Wednesday hehe!!!x


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen- I seriously want to laugh at your ticker... 13 days past ovulation... haha and then some! I still have my fingers and toes and everything crossed for you

let us know when you get the results!


----------



## lullabybarb

Aww calasen :( hope you get your results soon! it must be agonising not knowing!

Im pulling my hair out too, and not knowing where i am in my cycle! it has been 9 days since my mc removal and still no signs of af, i think im going to start temping tomorrow.


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Jees calasen, how are you coping?? Your body seems so convinced your pg. I sooooo hope you are  fingers and toes still crossed x
> 
> Hope your all having a nice wknd
> 
> Iv entered my 5/6 day fertile window, let the bd'ing begin!!!! OH actually remembered bless him! Hes been so eager today, don't like to remind him he needs this energy burst to last till Wednesday hehe!!!x

Get :sex::spermy::sex::spermy: Lucy and catch that spermy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Calasen

thanks girlys!! :) I think having the internet go off helped :) made me focus on making the invites and stuff for the wedding :) 

FX'd for all of you hitting the fertile period now -- :sex: loads!!! we need a few positives seems at least a few months since the last one? :) I am hopeing for monday bringing me the answer we want but if not then since this is now our 13th month trying we get refered to the RE specialists and start aided conception process :( (and if one more friend says this to me I think I will scream ) :( I know the help is a possible but you'd think its a normal thing the way my friends go on ( and yes these the same friends who atm are pregnant (naturally ofc) or have children already) GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR - How can they understand since the only one of the ones saying to get help who planned their baby caught the 2nd month???? grrrrr

Sorry little rant there :)


Oh and now tomorrow is the second period due and therefore I am 52 DPO :)


----------



## melsy_11

Aw Calasen, I sure hope you get that BFP!!! What in the world could it be besides pregnancy?!?! I mean 2 missed periods?!?! Fingers still crossed for you! 
Lucy, hope you catch this month!! Have fun with all your bd'ing!
Barb, I know how frustrating the first few weeks after mirena can be, hope it all settles quickly, I agree it definitely wouldn't hurt to start temping!
Lots of luck Ladies!


----------



## lullabybarb

I have my basal thermometer at the ready for in the morning! im going to chart on ff, shall i put tomorrows date in as start of my cycle? im kind of guessing my cycle is due tomorrow as when i had coil in i would always get tender bb's mid month :/


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I have my basal thermometer at the ready for in the morning! im going to chart on ff, shall i put tomorrows date in as start of my cycle? im kind of guessing my cycle is due tomorrow as when i had coil in i would always get tender bb's mid month :/

hmm I honestly have no idea, I bet Lucy could help you with that as she temps! Are you having signs of a/f then?


----------



## Calasen

sorry lul - I have no idea and always messed up charting :(

been trying to work it out and "IF" I am pregnant - and thats a a big if - then I'd be around 8 weeks? Last period started on June 27th - anybody know if thats right?


----------



## cliqmo

Yup Calasen pregnancy is calculated from the first day of your missed period- which always strikes me as odd because it effectively means you must already be two weeks pregnant when you ovulate? :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, yes hun you would be 8 weeks and 1 day, I've heard of women not getting pos on hpt something about the way the hcg is processed in the body so definitely not unheard of! Try to stay pos. hun!


----------



## melsy_11

cliqmo said:


> Yup Calasen pregnancy is calculated from the first day of your missed period- which always strikes me as odd because it effectively means you must already be two weeks pregnant when you ovulate? :wacko: :shrug:

I know isn't that so strange sounding!


----------



## lullabybarb

I had a brown/red loss on thursday which i thought was af but then it stopped, also i have had stomache ache since thurs, i keep going to the toilet everytime i feel a trickle hoping its af but it not :( 

Calasen i feel for you! i also have a cbfm but def cnt use that yet so i will try temping, i hope i dont i have to wait too long as my age worries me!


----------



## melsy_11

It still could be your body adjusting to not having mirena, or that could of even been a/f... it's so hard to say after having mirena removed well it was for me anyways, so I was always watching for signs of o' or a/f


----------



## lullabybarb

The last 2 months i have been spotting around end of the month, i had my mirena in for just under 5 yrs so i think it was wearing down which i why i had started spotting.


----------



## melsy_11

That could be it hun, so are you expecting a/f next week then?


----------



## lullabybarb

1st july and 31st July i spotted which if my theory is right is a 30 day cycle, had tender bb's 18th july, i know since having mc removed i also cant stop going to the toilet and feel sore, sorry (tmi) went to drs and she said no infections so none the wiser lol.


----------



## Calasen

my sister and my mum didnt get a :bfp: until they were passed 8 weeks on all their pregnancys :)

It took me 3 months to have a period following removal honey but I was still ovulating all that time - which didnt help - good luck :) :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb I would put the little bleed you had a few days ago as your first cycle day. It doesn't matter if its not, ff chops and changes your predicted dates for af and ov depending on what info you put in. I'd just get it up and running. I know when I started charting it was a few days after removal and I hadn't had an af for 6 years lol!! I put in my removal date as the first day of my cycle. It was totally wrong but ff just corrected it after a few days when I had af. Good luck! And any probs just ask!x

Calasen I think your being amazing! When is your wedding hun? How are the plans going??x


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> my sister and my mum didnt get a :bfp: until they were passed 8 weeks on all their pregnancys :)
> 
> It took me 3 months to have a period following removal honey but I was still ovulating all that time - which didnt help - good luck :) :dust:

Maybe you are following your mum and sisters steps then hun:happydance: im keeping everything crossed for you!

I have heard of women ov'ing still with no of and still getting pg and having healthy babies:wacko:


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, I o'd before I got my first a/f it was about a week after I had my mirena removed, so you can definitely be o'ing without having a/f. 
Calasen, that makes perfect sense then about not getting your bfp yet, must be something in your genes!


----------



## Calasen

Lul don't keep everything crossed :winkwink:

Wedding plans going well actually considering we have a budget of next to nothing :) Invites now designed, venue booked, food sorted (ish), mobile bar sorted, DJ sorted, Dresses for bridemaids sorted, my dress under way,

Just need to call and book the registry office and confirm dates with all concerned and sort out the mans suit :)

We very much ahead of schedule - we have ages yet not till next August but what with everything else I wanted to be sorted :)


----------



## melsy_11

aww weddings are exciting!! Sounds like you won't have much to stress about when it gets close to the date!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow Calasen, I can't believe it's been so long since your next AF....it's good to know your mom and sister didn't get BFPs for a long while too - I so hope you're pregnant!!

Congrats on getting so much planned for the wedding. DH and I had exactly 1 year to get things sorted out and like you, I planned everything right away so I wouldn't stress. Of course, that went down the tubes when the florist backed out about 10 days before the ceremony but we ended up having the most beautiful wedding doing it without her help! lol

https://www.weddingwire.com/GardenofEdens for pics


----------



## lullabybarb

Have you remembered to add an extra special guest to your wedding? (your little bubba fingers x)


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Wow Calasen, I can't believe it's been so long since your next AF....it's good to know your mom and sister didn't get BFPs for a long while too - I so hope you're pregnant!!
> 
> Congrats on getting so much planned for the wedding. DH and I had exactly 1 year to get things sorted out and like you, I planned everything right away so I wouldn't stress. Of course, that went down the tubes when the florist backed out about 10 days before the ceremony but we ended up having the most beautiful wedding doing it without her help! lol
> 
> https://www.weddingwire.com/GardenofEdens for pics

meep!! Thats why I am making all my buttonholes out of feathers and the centrepieces and my bouquet is gonna be silk :) (groom seriously allergic) and family doing things like food and the photos :)


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen - by the time all of these doctors and tests sort out the results you are going to have one nice lil bump going on!! ;)


----------



## Calasen

i hope so = i am desperate to have an answer :( I seem to have convinced myself it's a phantom but if that was true then I wouldn't know it was a phantom right??? 
I have no idea :)


----------



## avidwriter15

well maybe we can both get some yes answers on Monday and we can be bump buddies (only me a month behind you!)


----------



## Calasen

arghhhh I forgot its a bank holiday tuesday for results now :(


----------



## lucyoz34

It's like your not meant to find out or something calasen! Crazy!

I could scream. I'm just coming up on ov, either tues or wed I think, and OH thinks he's coming down with a cold. Which we all know will be utterly debilitating 'man flu'. I can't believe it (ok I'm sorry he's ill, I'm not that heartless), it's just so pants. Praying he wakes up feeling better. We're meant to be going to stay with my sister for a few days tomorrow. He wont come if he's ill, which means I'm out this month already and I haven't even Ov'd yet! :-(. Sorry to rant girls. I just feel so frustrated.


----------



## Calasen

awww honey :( dose him up on the vitamin C and hope he feels better :)


----------



## gardenofedens

lucy, your post made me chuckle - isn't it the truth with the man flu? lol

I hope some heavy doses of vitamin c and rest help him feel well so you have a chance this month!

Calasen - can't believe you have to wait an extra day!! fingers crossed and :hug:

I got a positive OPK yesterday...we're not trying right now since I have to get a rubella booster on cd3 next cycle but I had a feeling I was about to ovulate and wanted to see if I've actually gotten better at knowing my cycle. I was right! lol :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen , omg you poor thing!!!! It sure better be a BFP after all this!! 
Lucy, aww hun that is just awful, so true about men when they are sick it's like the world stops, just get in all the bd'ing before he gets too sick :winkwink: it only takes one! Fingers crossed for you he feels better, lots of vitamin c!!


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy I hope your oh wakes up feeling better

Fx'd calsen for good news on tues 

Afm I'm in my fertile peak or it just ended
I'm not tracking but we've managed to bd with results every other day!!! Here's hoping this is our month


----------



## avidwriter15

hey ladies - checking in - 9DPO and my sore throat turned into tonsilitis - hoping I can follow it up with a super early BFP tomorrow or something... seriously - smells are so bad I don't think I will be going back to the mall anytime soon.... and I am just sick miserable (hoping its a good sick!) I was terribly sick with my daughter.. 

Calasen - ugghh stupid holidays!


----------



## avidwriter15

lucyoz34 said:


> It's like your not meant to find out or something calasen! Crazy!
> 
> I could scream. I'm just coming up on ov, either tues or wed I think, and OH thinks he's coming down with a cold. Which we all know will be utterly debilitating 'man flu'. I can't believe it (ok I'm sorry he's ill, I'm not that heartless), it's just so pants. Praying he wakes up feeling better. We're meant to be going to stay with my sister for a few days tomorrow. He wont come if he's ill, which means I'm out this month already and I haven't even Ov'd yet! :-(. Sorry to rant girls. I just feel so frustrated.

My husband can have a tiny cold and be in bed for two days - I could literally be so ill I can't move and he is putting the moves on me.... ugghhh.. men.. only when its convenient for them :dohh:


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> hey ladies - checking in - 9DPO and my sore throat turned into tonsilitis - hoping I can follow it up with a super early BFP tomorrow or something... seriously - smells are so bad I don't think I will be going back to the mall anytime soon.... and I am just sick miserable (hoping its a good sick!) I was terribly sick with my daughter..
> 
> Calasen - ugghh stupid holidays!

Avid, fingers crossed for you BFP tomorrow! Hopefully we get a few of them on here in the next few weeks! Hope you feel better soon, it's awful to be sick when it's so hot.


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah sorry your feeling poorly avid, hope you get better soon x

I must thank you girls! All you well wishes and a swift verbal kick up the backside seem to have done the trick!! OH is fit and well (well nearly, but we'll forget about that!)  we are now en route to my sisters in cardigan, west Wales for cuddles with my beautiful baby nephews! Got the thermometer, pre seed and vitB packed lol and a fully functioning (if somewhat snotty!) man  Happy days!!
Have a lovely bank holiday girls  x


----------



## avidwriter15

feeling a little better this morning.. although I could power a small train with all the gas ;) BFN this morning but i know its still early..have a good holiday all of my UK peeps...


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, SO glad to hear your OH is feeling better, have a wonderful time with your family, and fingers crossed you catch this month!
Avid, sorry about your bfn but it still is early.
Lots of Luck Ladies!


----------



## melsy_11

How are you doing Barb? Any signs of a/f?


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> feeling a little better this morning.. although I could power a small train with all the gas ;) BFN this morning but i know its still early..have a good holiday all of my UK peeps...

sorry to hear you have been unwell hun, but pleased you are feeling better:flower:


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:
 

> Ah sorry your feeling poorly avid, hope you get better soon x
> 
> I must thank you girls! All you well wishes and a swift verbal kick up the backside seem to have done the trick!! OH is fit and well (well nearly, but we'll forget about that!)  we are now en route to my sisters in cardigan, west Wales for cuddles with my beautiful baby nephews! Got the thermometer, pre seed and vitB packed lol and a fully functioning (if somewhat snotty!) man  Happy days!!
> Have a lovely bank holiday girls  x

Whoooo:happydance: you go and get lots of :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: fx for you hun:happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> How are you doing Barb? Any signs of a/f?

Hi melsey, im not feeling too good today:nope: my ex mother in law sadly passed away last night:cry:

Af still not here yet, have all the signs of starting a cycle but nothing yet, i wished she would hurry up!

How are you today?


----------



## avidwriter15

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Barb? Any signs of a/f?
> 
> Hi melsey, im not feeling too good today:nope: my ex mother in law sadly passed away last night:cry:Click to expand...

That's awful - I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Barb? Any signs of a/f?
> 
> Hi melsey, im not feeling too good today:nope: my ex mother in law sadly passed away last night:cry:
> 
> Af still not here yet, have all the signs of starting a cycle but nothing yet, i wished she would hurry up!
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

Aw hun I'm so sorry :hug: that's terrible...

Hopefully she comes soon since you are having some signs, I'm hoping to not see her next week.


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun, its funny isn't it that when having the mirena out you are so eager for af to arrive and then once she does you dont want to see her again for 9 months! i hope you get your BFP! :)


----------



## melsy_11

I know, I remember saying that to my husband lol. Thanks hun, I would love to get a bfp, I'm going to try my hardest not to test early lol. How long have you had your mirena out now, 2 weeks?


----------



## lullabybarb

Aww, i have read lots of storys about trying hard not to test early, i think i will be exactly the same lol if im lucky enough to get pg, what tests have you brought? frer are meant to be really good, my friend tested 10dpo and got a bfp.

11 days and counting since mirena removal, i am still suffering bad stomache pains and constantly need the toilet and also im very sore (tmi) sorry, just wondered if anyone else has experienced this after coil removal? i saw my gp last wk and she did a urine test and there was no signs of a water infection but she still prescribed me a 3 day course of antibiotics which i finished yesterday but still no better.


----------



## avidwriter15

lullabybarb said:


> Aww, i have read lots of storys about trying hard not to test early, i think i will be exactly the same lol if im lucky enough to get pg, what tests have you brought? frer are meant to be really good, my friend tested 10dpo and got a bfp.
> 
> 11 days and counting since mirena removal, i am still suffering bad stomache pains and constantly need the toilet and also im very sore (tmi) sorry, just wondered if anyone else has experienced this after coil removal? i saw my gp last wk and she did a urine test and there was no signs of a water infection but she still prescribed me a 3 day course of antibiotics which i finished yesterday but still no better.

I actually had all of that WITH mirena = when I got it out life was perfect for a day then I got AF for 5 days of heavy bleeding then dried right up and went into 28 day cycles. After 3 years of agony, I don't really know if I would have noticed anything since i bled constantly and cramped constantly and felt like I was in labor for the last two weeks of it.


----------



## Calasen

so sorry lul :hug:

I am a total emotional mess today :( keep crying for no reason :(


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Aww, i have read lots of storys about trying hard not to test early, i think i will be exactly the same lol if im lucky enough to get pg, what tests have you brought? frer are meant to be really good, my friend tested 10dpo and got a bfp.
> 
> 11 days and counting since mirena removal, i am still suffering bad stomache pains and constantly need the toilet and also im very sore (tmi) sorry, just wondered if anyone else has experienced this after coil removal? i saw my gp last wk and she did a urine test and there was no signs of a water infection but she still prescribed me a 3 day course of antibiotics which i finished yesterday but still no better.

Aw don't say that hun you will get pg, stay positive!
It's so hard not to test early, I seriously have to be one of the most impatient people ever. I wasn't like that when we tried for our son, I tested the day I was supposed to get a/f. Never even thought about testing early. I prefer cbd I like seeing the "pregnant" lol. Didn't have luck with the frer with my pregnancy in May when I tested I think at 10 and 11dpo then tested 13dpo with cbd and got a pos. I think I have one e.p.t left...
Hm I'm sorry you are experiencing all that, I didn't have any think like that, but had TERRIBLE cramps when a/f showed up, I mean really bad....It was really hard for me after my mirena though I felt really messed up and soooo frustrated.It seems to be different for everyone. Hope you start getting back to normal soon!


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> so sorry lul :hug:
> 
> I am a total emotional mess today :( keep crying for no reason :(

Aww hun :hugs: Hopefully that's from pregnancy hormones though!


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> so sorry lul :hug:
> 
> I am a total emotional mess today :( keep crying for no reason :(

Aww hun:cry: its very understandable with what you are going through, your hormones will be all over the place! hopefully you will have some results tomorrow which will make you feel better. You know where we are if you need someone to talk to.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

hi there ladies :) How are you all?? I just found this thread :) So i thought it would be perfect to join :) lol :) 

Well my name is Mandy and i have a 2 1/2yr old daughter and a 6 month old son. We had the Mirena put in 5 weeks after our son was born and we had planned on TTC again in Dec this year... but my mirena fell out last week :) on the 24th August :) So we thought ehhh bugger it we will just let nature take its course now lol :) 
So here i am :) lol.. i got AF straight away. within 2 days of having it fall out.... they have just finished yesterday so yeah.. not quiet sure how or when it will happen now :)


----------



## lullabybarb

I love all you girls on here! you are all sooo lovely and caring and its nice to have someone to talk to besides my lovely beagle lol, my dh just does not understand!


----------



## Calasen

Welcome mummytobe :)


----------



## melsy_11

mummy to be said:


> hi there ladies :) How are you all?? I just found this thread :) So i thought it would be perfect to join :) lol :)
> 
> Well my name is Mandy and i have a 2 1/2yr old daughter and a 6 month old son. We had the Mirena put in 5 weeks after our son was born and we had planned on TTC again in Dec this year... but my mirena fell out last week :) on the 24th August :) So we thought ehhh bugger it we will just let nature take its course now lol :)
> So here i am :) lol.. i got AF straight away. within 2 days of having it fall out.... they have just finished yesterday so yeah.. not quiet sure how or when it will happen now :)

Welcome to the thread! Hope you have lots of luck hun!


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks everyone :) Hope your all well :)


----------



## lullabybarb

mummy to be said:


> hi there ladies :) How are you all?? I just found this thread :) So i thought it would be perfect to join :) lol :)
> 
> Well my name is Mandy and i have a 2 1/2yr old daughter and a 6 month old son. We had the Mirena put in 5 weeks after our son was born and we had planned on TTC again in Dec this year... but my mirena fell out last week :) on the 24th August :) So we thought ehhh bugger it we will just let nature take its course now lol :)
> So here i am :) lol.. i got AF straight away. within 2 days of having it fall out.... they have just finished yesterday so yeah.. not quiet sure how or when it will happen now :)

Hello mummy to be:flower: lovely that you have joined us, this is such a lovely group, im very much a newbie myself but everyone has made me feel very welcome....good luck in ttc, may i just point out that i had my mirena removed on the 18th aug and had a bleed for 3 days which i really thought was af but my dr says it wasn't it was just due to having the mirena out, im still awaiting af and very anxious as she seems to be taking ages, but im also very impatient lol.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Welcome to the newbies!! lots of :dust: to all. 

CALASEN! lol the suspense is driving me insane. I keep coming on here waiting to here something. Lots of good positive thoughts your way and prayers to keep you calm, happy and patient.


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Welcome to the newbies!! lots of :dust: to all.
> 
> CALASEN! lol the suspense is driving me insane. I keep coming on here waiting to here something. Lots of good positive thoughts your way and prayers to keep you calm, happy and patient.

hummm the calm and happy and patients not working!! Have just had a melt down at one of my best friends and OH!! Thank the gods they love me!!!!

I wanna be up early to call the damn Dr's in the morning but unfortunately they dont get the results until 2pm!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR I may have gone insane by then!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, I don't know how you've done it hun, I would of had a break down, you are one strong lady!! My only question though, is why in the world do they take so long to get the results back? Why don't they run them as stat?! Fingers crossed for your bfp tomorrow!


----------



## lullabybarb

Not Long to wait now hun! :)


----------



## avidwriter15

lullabybarb said:


> I love all you girls on here! you are all sooo lovely and caring and its nice to have someone to talk to besides my lovely beagle lol, my dh just does not understand!

I have a beagle too!!!


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen!!!!! Todays the day !!! Fxed for you!!!! We are keeping tabs so don't leave us hanging ok!!


----------



## melsy_11

Avid, when are you going to test again?


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> I love all you girls on here! you are all sooo lovely and caring and its nice to have someone to talk to besides my lovely beagle lol, my dh just does not understand!
> 
> I have a beagle too!!!Click to expand...

They are just the best:happydance:


----------



## Calasen

Well blood test came back :bfn:

Have Dr's app thursday morning to figure out what my body is up to - think I may just lose my mind before then this is destroying me :(


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen said:


> Well blood test came back :bfn:
> 
> Have Dr's app thursday morning to figure out what my body is up to - think I may just lose my mind before then this is destroying me :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was sure it was :bfp: 

maybe there is still hope - if not then maybe they can figure out what is wrong - stat - and you can be on your way to babyland! 

sending you love today! :flower:


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> Avid, when are you going to test again?

tested this am - still bfn - ugghhh starting to think its all in my head... I know its still early.. I just feel so... ugghhh...


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> Avid, when are you going to test again?
> 
> tested this am - still bfn - ugghhh starting to think its all in my head... I know its still early.. I just feel so... ugghhh...Click to expand...

Dont be disheartened hun:flower: my friend had bfn on 11, 12, 13 &14 dpo and she was actually pregnant so dont give up hope just yet:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> Well blood test came back :bfn:
> 
> Have Dr's app thursday morning to figure out what my body is up to - think I may just lose my mind before then this is destroying me :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was sure it was :bfp:
> 
> maybe there is still hope - if not then maybe they can figure out what is wrong - stat - and you can be on your way to babyland!
> 
> sending you love today! :flower:Click to expand...

 Aww :hugs::hugs::hugs:

How frustrating it must be! keep your chin up and try not to stress too much as it has a big effect! hoping you get some answers soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen- make them give you an ultrasound just to be sure!!! Who knows what little being might be lurking in there!!


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> Calasen- make them give you an ultrasound just to be sure!!! Who knows what little being might be lurking in there!!

Yes i also agree for you to insist on an ultrasound! they should have done that anyway, as soon as i arranged to have my mirena removed with my gp she automatically booked an ultrasound scan to check everything is ok for me to start ttc :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Calasen I'm sorry I had everything crossed for you. 

I am still bleeding 5 weeks after delivery - its getting me down. So have just started taking Agnus Castus today which is supposed to help regulate cycles and hopefully bring on O! *fingers crossed* Maybe its something you could look into Calasen if your cycle is messed up? :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, I'm so shocked that it was a bfn, I'm so sorry hun. I sure hope they are able to figure out what's going on and get you some answers. We're all here for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Avid, it is still early, don't loose hope yet!


----------



## pdmcd17

:hugs: Calsen hon I'm so sorry- I hope you get answers on thurs


----------



## cliqmo

Boo this isn't full of the happy news I was expecting :( 

Calasen I can't begin to imagine how you feel, I'm upset about it and it's not my body! :hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

cliqmo said:


> Boo this isn't full of the happy news I was expecting :(
> 
> Calasen I can't begin to imagine how you feel, I'm upset about it and it's not my body! :hugs:

i know right!! i am so sad and mad and its not even me! <3 you calasen!!


----------



## Calasen

I've spent the day alternating between crying my heart out and throwing up. I have such severe pain in my breasts that I actually felt like I was going to pass out from it, and all the symptoms are still there.

OH bought me a pint of Ben and Jerrys Phish food Ice cream though, but it made me feel sick :(

Looks like I can't win, body seems convinced its pregnant and is determined to torture me. I honestly don't think at this point that I can continue TTC (as if its an option right now with missing period) Its destroying me mentally and putting a huge strian on our relationship. This is supposed to be a happy time of our lives right??? Starting a family, getting married, its all supposed to be natural and easy!!!! Well someone lied to us!!!!!!

And to top it all off my well meaning friends have been sending me "tips on getting pregnant" and "infertilty treatment" articles, as well as the platitudes of "stop trying so hard", "it'll happen when its time" GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I just .... I don't think I can do this!!!!!!!!!!:sad2:

I just want to run away from it all and leave my body behind :plane:


----------



## cliqmo

Oh Calasen I really truly feel for you, it completely sucks :nope:


----------



## melsy_11

Oh Calasen hun, this is just miserable, I can't imagine how hard this must be on you. Hang in there though hun, I know it doesn't feel like it now but it will get better eventually...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Hi Barb, how are you doing hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Hi Barb, how are you doing hun?

Hi hun:flower: feeling rubbish today, been back to see gp and he has given me some more antibiotics, do you know if these can these affect you when ttc? not that i am now anyway as i want to have at least one cycle first, which im still awaiting af:wacko: how are you hun? are you all excited? i just cant get my mind off all this, its all very exciting:flower:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Hi hun:flower: feeling rubbish today, been back to see gp and he has given me some more antibiotics, do you know if these can these affect you when ttc? not that i am now anyway as i want to have at least one cycle first, which im still awaiting af:wacko: how are you hun? are you all excited? i just cant get my mind off all this, its all very exciting:flower:

Aw, I'm sorry you're still not feeling well, wonder what is causing it? I think you're fine with the antibiotics, I'm not aware of them affecting ttc. Geez I know how frustrating that is waiting for a/f to show up, did you start temping? You may even "O" and then get a/f, that's what happened with me. Are you refering to my mood, I am excited but because I got a new quilting machine lol. Well I'm excited about getting to next week and hopefully not seeing a/f too, trying not to over analyze every little thing this week though! Agh the 2 ww is so long!! I'm excited for you to start ttc!


----------



## gardenofedens

omg calasen..how is that possible!? I was so certain we'd finally get to see your BFP here!! Lots and lots of hugs - I'm with the others, request an ultrasound. Do you have a stethoscope that you could try to find a heartbeat yourself? Did they try that?

As for how difficult it is emotionally, etc....I'm really sorry. Planning a wedding and all that is definitely stressful. I tried to get everything done so far in advance and as the day approached I was still crazy stressed causing OH and I to bicker far too much. :( I can't imagine if we had also been ttc that whole time. We were only off Mirena for 3 cycles before the wedding and that was stressful enough. Now after 6 months, our mandatory break so I could get the rubella booster is actually a welcome break because I was getting so stressed about it...

Anyway, I hope you're still due for your bfp and find out more at your next appointment!

:hug:


----------



## melsy_11

:hugs:Calasen, how are you doing today hun?


----------



## pdmcd17

Calsen hon I'm so sorry I believe we all have felt somewhat similar
I pray you can get some answers on thurs 

Feel better soon Lully


----------



## Calasen

Numb right now sorry :( Can't quite figure out what is going on now :( OH is also very depressed but trying to hide it :(


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> Numb right now sorry :( Can't quite figure out what is going on now :( OH is also very depressed but trying to hide it :(

Oh hun there is no reason to be sorry, you have to the right to feel however you want. I sure hope you get some answers tomorrow, I can imagine how stressful all this must be on both of you, hang in there hun.:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

We splurged and ordered an Indian takeaway!! -- Nothing like a decent curry to make you feel a bit better on a cold rainy night!


----------



## avidwriter15

mmmmmm..... cold rainy night...... Im so Jealous!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> mmmmmm..... cold rainy night...... Im so Jealous!!!!

I was thinking the same thing!! I don't even remember what rain looks like:nope:


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm..... cold rainy night...... Im so Jealous!!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!! I don't even remember what rain looks like:nope:Click to expand...

Me either - Texas is in a serious drought.. so serious we are hoping a hurricane hits to give us some water...


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm..... cold rainy night...... Im so Jealous!!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!! I don't even remember what rain looks like:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either - Texas is in a serious drought.. so serious we are hoping a hurricane hits to give us some water...Click to expand...

I know! We live in San Antonio also, Did you know it was like 110 on Sunday?!


----------



## lullabybarb

:wohoo:


melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun:flower: feeling rubbish today, been back to see gp and he has given me some more antibiotics, do you know if these can these affect you when ttc? not that i am now anyway as i want to have at least one cycle first, which im still awaiting af:wacko: how are you hun? are you all excited? i just cant get my mind off all this, its all very exciting:flower:
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry you're still not feeling well, wonder what is causing it? I think you're fine with the antibiotics, I'm not aware of them affecting ttc. Geez I know how frustrating that is waiting for a/f to show up, did you start temping? You may even "O" and then get a/f, that's what happened with me. Are you refering to my mood, I am excited but because I got a new quilting machine lol. Well I'm excited about getting to next week and hopefully not seeing a/f too, trying not to over analyze every little thing this week though! Agh the 2 ww is so long!! I'm excited for you to start ttc!Click to expand...

 Hi Hun:flower: im feeling a little better today thankyou! not got the urge to run to toilet every 5 mins now which is a relief:haha: and soreness gone, still having af like stomache ache but still nothing, last month i was spotting on the 31st which makes me think thats when my cycle is so hopefully not too long.

May i ask you what a quilting machine is? not sure Lol....

How exciting to be in the 2ww whoooo:happydance: and i will be delighted to see your BFP :wohoo:

Sending you the largest amount of :dust:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Hi Hun:flower: im feeling a little better today thankyou! not got the urge to run to toilet every 5 mins now which is a relief:haha: and soreness gone, still having af like stomache ache but still nothing, last month i was spotting on the 31st which makes me think thats when my cycle is so hopefully not too long.
> 
> May i ask you what a quilting machine is? not sure Lol....
> 
> How exciting to be in the 2ww whoooo:happydance: and i will be delighted to see your BFP :wohoo:
> 
> Sending you the largest amount of :dust:


So glad to hear you are feeling better, did you have uti? I was just wondering because you said run to the toilet...? I get those occasionally and they are awful! Hm well hopefully she shows up soon then! It's the not knowing that's the worst!
A quilting machine is a special kind of sewing machine hehe.
lol I wish my 2 ww would hurry up though, it always seems to take so long...
Thanks hun that's so nice! :hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmm..... cold rainy night...... Im so Jealous!!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!! I don't even remember what rain looks like:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either - Texas is in a serious drought.. so serious we are hoping a hurricane hits to give us some water...Click to expand...
> 
> I know! We live in San Antonio also, Did you know it was like 110 on Sunday?!Click to expand...

I didn't know you are in AS as well!! Lol small world! Yep its hot! Today has been ok with the breeze bit still hot... Ugghhh


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> I didn't know you are in AS as well!! Lol small world! Yep its hot! Today has been ok with the breeze bit still hot... Ugghhh

lol I know! Yeah I noticed today wasn't as bad but it's still pretty miserable, we moved here from California about a year and half ago and though we love TX I think we are ready to move somewhere cooler already...


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun:flower: im feeling a little better today thankyou! not got the urge to run to toilet every 5 mins now which is a relief:haha: and soreness gone, still having af like stomache ache but still nothing, last month i was spotting on the 31st which makes me think thats when my cycle is so hopefully not too long.
> 
> May i ask you what a quilting machine is? not sure Lol....
> 
> How exciting to be in the 2ww whoooo:happydance: and i will be delighted to see your BFP :wohoo:
> 
> Sending you the largest amount of :dust:
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you are feeling better, did you have uti? I was just wondering because you said run to the toilet...? I get those occasionally and they are awful! Hm well hopefully she shows up soon then! It's the not knowing that's the worst!
> A quilting machine is a special kind of sewing machine hehe.
> lol I wish my 2 ww would hurry up though, it always seems to take so long...
> Thanks hun that's so nice! :hugs:Click to expand...

Dr tested for uti and it wasn't, not sure what it was:wacko: 

Ahh a sewing machine:dohh: use that hun to pass the time away:haha: im still convinced my cycle is end of the month as always mid month im getting tender boobies:blush: and a pain in my right side soi shall start opks towards then, i have not been charting my temps yet as i feel that as soon as i do af will show up lol, also not sure whether to start :sex: if i do ov then :wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> We splurged and ordered an Indian takeaway!! -- Nothing like a decent curry to make you feel a bit better on a cold rainy night!

 Mmmm indian takeaway! Hoping you get some answers soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Dr tested for uti and it wasn't, not sure what it was:wacko:
> 
> Ahh a sewing machine:dohh: use that hun to pass the time away:haha: im still convinced my cycle is end of the month as always mid month im getting tender boobies:blush: and a pain in my right side soi shall start opks towards then, i have not been charting my temps yet as i feel that as soon as i do af will show up lol, also not sure whether to start :sex: if i do ov then :wacko:

Well that's good it wasn't a uti though, I actually got one right after I had my mirena removed and had to go on antibiotics and that was the first time I had to be on them in over 10 years, atleast you are feeling better now, how many days left of antibiotics do you have left? 
lol yes I definitely need something to keep my mind busy and off of testing, I can be somewhat of a POAS addict if I start lol.
The end of this month right? So should be soon? Are you really anxious to start ttc? Are you going try in Sept, if you get a/f soon?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Dr tested for uti and it wasn't, not sure what it was:wacko:
> 
> Ahh a sewing machine:dohh: use that hun to pass the time away:haha: im still convinced my cycle is end of the month as always mid month im getting tender boobies:blush: and a pain in my right side soi shall start opks towards then, i have not been charting my temps yet as i feel that as soon as i do af will show up lol, also not sure whether to start :sex: if i do ov then :wacko:
> 
> Well that's good it wasn't a uti though, I actually got one right after I had my mirena removed and had to go on antibiotics and that was the first time I had to be on them in over 10 years, atleast you are feeling better now, how many days left of antibiotics do you have left?
> lol yes I definitely need something to keep my mind busy and off of testing, I can be somewhat of a POAS addict if I start lol.
> The end of this month right? So should be soon? Are you really anxious to start ttc? Are you going try in Sept, if you get a/f soon?Click to expand...

oh noooo:nope: heard that they are common once mc removal as are cysts:nope: i have 5 days of antibiotics left, i have never visited my drs soo much lol, normally once a yr but since ttc about 5 times so far:haha: i have heard of this poas addiction :haha: 

Am i anxious you ask! very anxious:haha: cant CUM soon enough:haha: and yes definately sept if af hurrys herself up:happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> oh noooo:nope: heard that they are common once mc removal as are cysts:nope: i have 5 days of antibiotics left, i have never visited my drs soo much lol, normally once a yr but since ttc about 5 times so far:haha: i have heard of this poas addiction :haha:
> 
> Am i anxious you ask! very anxious:haha: cant CUM soon enough:haha: and yes definately sept if af hurrys herself up:happydance:

You know I could of swore I had a cyst in March one month after my mirena removal, I think that's why I was having really short spotty a/fs also. I'm the same way about the Dr. never usually go besides once a year and this year I have been tons! Lol I'm sure you will join the club! I don't know why it's so addicting because it's kind of disappointing once you see a bfn, I guess it's the chance of seeing that :bfp: that keeps you doing it lol:haha:
HAHA you are funny hun!! Do you have it all planned out, like a ttc plan? Lol I just read recently that you should start :sex: 6 days before ovulation


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> oh noooo:nope: heard that they are common once mc removal as are cysts:nope: i have 5 days of antibiotics left, i have never visited my drs soo much lol, normally once a yr but since ttc about 5 times so far:haha: i have heard of this poas addiction :haha:
> 
> Am i anxious you ask! very anxious:haha: cant CUM soon enough:haha: and yes definately sept if af hurrys herself up:happydance:
> 
> You know I could of swore I had a cyst in March one month after my mirena removal, I think that's why I was having really short spotty a/fs also. I'm the same way about the Dr. never usually go besides once a year and this year I have been tons! Lol I'm sure you will join the club! I don't know why it's so addicting because it's kind of disappointing once you see a bfn, I guess it's the chance of seeing that :bfp: that keeps you doing it lol:haha:
> HAHA you are funny hun!! Do you have it all planned out, like a ttc plan? Lol I just read recently that you should start :sex: 6 days before ovulationClick to expand...

I have nothing planned and will go to pieces when af arrives:rofl: really though, i have a cbfm im going to start using and also i will start ff charting, as far as :sex: we need to start a little earlier than 6 days before ov as with dh having a lsc we need to build his:spermy:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I have nothing planned and will go to pieces when af arrives:rofl: really though, i have a cbfm im going to start using and also i will start ff charting, as far as :sex: we need to start a little earlier than 6 days before ov as with dh having a lsc we need to build his:spermy:

:haha:lol, I can't wait, I'm excited for you! When do you think you'll start testing on your first 2 ww? Nothing wrong with :sex: earlier than 6 days :haha: Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky ones that doesn't have to wait to long for a :bfp:


----------



## melsy_11

I love this thread though it's so nice to talk to ladies who are ttc, my friend's don't get it all and it drives insane how insensitive they can be sometimes!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> I have nothing planned and will go to pieces when af arrives:rofl: really though, i have a cbfm im going to start using and also i will start ff charting, as far as :sex: we need to start a little earlier than 6 days before ov as with dh having a lsc we need to build his:spermy:
> 
> :haha:lol, I can't wait, I'm excited for you! When do you think you'll start testing on your first 2 ww? Nothing wrong with :sex: earlier than 6 days :haha: Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky ones that doesn't have to wait to long for a :bfp:Click to expand...


Aww bless you:flower: yes this is a lovely thread hun, makes you feel your not alone in ttc:winkwink: im also addicted to watching baby programmes:baby: taking up all the planner :haha:
i feel im not going to be one of the lucky ones who concieve really quickly and i will be ecstatic if i am but also hopeful if not, then there is the worry of miscarriage once i do concieve with past experience:cry: trying to stay positive though. Im going to leave testing as long as possible if i can, easier said than done i suppose but i will try, im just hoping i can pick up on when im ov:wacko: will be like :bunny: then :rofl:

Im also excited for you hun and counting down with you:thumbup:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Aww bless you:flower: yes this is a lovely thread hun, makes you feel your not alone in ttc:winkwink: im also addicted to watching baby programmes:baby: taking up all the planner :haha:
> i feel im not going to be one of the lucky ones who concieve really quickly and i will be ecstatic if i am but also hopeful if not, then there is the worry of miscarriage once i do concieve with past experience:cry: trying to stay positive though. Im going to leave testing as long as possible if i can, easier said than done i suppose but i will try, im just hoping i can pick up on when im ov:wacko: will be like :bunny: then :rofl:
> 
> Im also excited for you hun and counting down with you:thumbup:

exactly, so nice to have! Aw :hugs:definitely try to stay positive though! I have the fear of having another ectopic so any little twinge I always find myself worrying, try not to think about it too much, once I get my bfp I have to go back to my dr. right away and start having my bloods drawn every other day until they can confirm the pg is in the right place, so nerve wracking! I'm trying to wait until next wednesday, lol we'll see how that goes. I think I've come to know my body really well when it comes to "o", you probably won't have any trouble with everything you have!! :haha:Is your OH as excited as you??


----------



## Calasen

Well that was a worthless trip!!!

Apprently - its normal to go without 2 periods!!!!! And theres nothing the NHS (or private) services will do for us until we have been trying for 2 yrs now??????? Thats a new one on me!!!!

But they did say to come back when i get to day 21 of my cycle!!!! WTF??????

As you can imagine I am pretty much fuming right now as well as being devestated!!

I cant do this anymore i really cant then the cow told me to lose weight!!! -- I'd lost 2 stone!!! and in the past 2 monthshave regained it all!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Hope you dontr mind me butting in! 
I would look at chaging GPs Calasen? 
I have just suffered a mc at 6+4 following mirena removal in feb/march, i thought i had been really lucky falling straight away! 
been googling it and it seems to be REALLY common! Thinking i should never have had it in now!


----------



## pdmcd17

Calsen hon I'm so sorry to hear sometimes drs suck they don't get the emotional toll it takes on us and that we want answers right away. My prayers are with you 

Afm I'm on cycle day 14 which means if I ov I'm either 3-6 dpo, and 10 days till af shows up. I'm semi optimistic as oh has been performing amazing no finishing problems.
I guess I will know in 10 days or so


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, I'm sorry hun!! That just sounds ridiculous, and 2 years?! I've never heard of that before? Why do they want you to come back on cd21? That is just awful hun, so sorry you are having such a terrible time right now!!:hugs:
Welcome Laura, sorry for you loss hun.
Pdmcd17, fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## Gemini85

thanks! been stalking calasen for a while! 2 years is ridiculous and wayyy more than national average!!! How they can tell you missing two is normal i dont know! ive only ever heard of it with PCOS... x


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. I'm actually new to BNB. I had my Mirena removed June 8th of this year after 7 years! I'm praying that it hasn't messed my body up too badly, considering there's not much long term research done on this IUD. The entire time I had the Mirena I suffered from anxiety and just didn't feel right. Glad to say that I'm getting back to my old self. 

Not so glad to say that my periods are not getting back to normal! I had initial "withdrawal bleeding" 2 days after the removal and I blead for 9 days with heavy clots. The heaviest period I've ever had! I was bleeding through a super tampon and pad every hour or so! I was pretty much stuck in my house. 

I then got a normal period 3 weeks later that lasted 4 days. Great! Then i had a cycle of 47 days! I had no idea if I was even ovulating. So, I started OPK's this last cycle and I got a positive CD18. We BD'd that evening, so hopefully I will have good news. I'm still just worried it might end up in MC. Do y'all think that my uterus shed enough to stick by now?

I'm glad to have found this forum, just knowing I'm not alone feels good. :friends:


----------



## melsy_11

Welcome to the thread Gabby! Hope you have alot of luck!


----------



## Gemini85

Hi gabby. My prob was that I shed so much I now don't seem to be thickening up AT ALL! I'm ovulating, and got bfp, but not enough to hang on to it would seem! Me and the DH are so desperate that he has left his job in Iraq so we can try every month rather then 4 times a year! He lands tomorrow, thank goodness. Couldn't cope with the thought we couldn't even try again for 3 months!! X


----------



## Calasen

welcome Laura and Gabby XX

They want me to go in on day 21 for a ovulation check (which they have already done tbh)

I can't change dr's really as my main one (not who i saw today) is a specialist in my medical condition and it took long enough to finds him.

But I have contacted the NHS direct site for more advice and they have given me lots of suggestions, will be pestering my main Dr next week - I need a break from medical stuff right now. 

I don't get why they are saying 2 years either as I have many health issues that can and do affect fertility and my main Dr told me to come back after the first year so not best pleased right now.

I already have PCOS & Endo and have been on NSAID's for a very long time due to severe depression which can lower fertility. I also have severe CFS and Fibromyalgia and Myofacial Pain Syndrome all 3 of which again can cause serious fertility issues :( 

Hence why we were originally told one year :(

---



Well, we have come to a decision, we are not gonna let this confusion of the past 2 months put us off.

We have a friends wedding in Scotland in October and if no period before then, then we are going to use this time to focus on us for a while and if still nothing after that then we go back and demand help from Dr.


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> Well that was a worthless trip!!!
> 
> Apprently - its normal to go without 2 periods!!!!! And theres nothing the NHS (or private) services will do for us until we have been trying for 2 yrs now??????? Thats a new one on me!!!!
> 
> But they did say to come back when i get to day 21 of my cycle!!!! WTF??????
> 
> As you can imagine I am pretty much fuming right now as well as being devestated!!
> 
> I cant do this anymore i really cant then the cow told me to lose weight!!! -- I'd lost 2 stone!!! and in the past 2 monthshave regained it all!!!!!!

Aww hun:nope: thats terrible! change your drs! please dont give up hope....

Really hoping and preying that things work out for you! :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Laura Power said:


> Hope you dontr mind me butting in!
> I would look at chaging GPs Calasen?
> I have just suffered a mc at 6+4 following mirena removal in feb/march, i thought i had been really lucky falling straight away!
> been googling it and it seems to be REALLY common! Thinking i should never have had it in now!

Hi Laura:flower: welcome to this lovely group......

Im so sorry to hear about your mc:cry: i think its 50/50 as i too have read on google that its common but also i have read a lot of success stories, my friend being one of them! im very eager in ttc and i only had my coil removed 2 weeks ago, im just wondering whether i should try straight away or wait:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

gabbyskyy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. I'm actually new to BNB. I had my Mirena removed June 8th of this year after 7 years! I'm praying that it hasn't messed my body up too badly, considering there's not much long term research done on this IUD. The entire time I had the Mirena I suffered from anxiety and just didn't feel right. Glad to say that I'm getting back to my old self.
> 
> Not so glad to say that my periods are not getting back to normal! I had initial "withdrawal bleeding" 2 days after the removal and I blead for 9 days with heavy clots. The heaviest period I've ever had! I was bleeding through a super tampon and pad every hour or so! I was pretty much stuck in my house.
> 
> I then got a normal period 3 weeks later that lasted 4 days. Great! Then i had a cycle of 47 days! I had no idea if I was even ovulating. So, I started OPK's this last cycle and I got a positive CD18. We BD'd that evening, so hopefully I will have good news. I'm still just worried it might end up in MC. Do y'all think that my uterus shed enough to stick by now?
> 
> I'm glad to have found this forum, just knowing I'm not alone feels good. :friends:

 Welcome Gabby to this lovely group:flower: it certainly is lovely having knowing your not alone! i found the mirena did wonders for me as i used to suffer really bad stomache pains on my cycle and it stopped all that, it was only when i had it removed i realised it had been causing me anxiety and depression, i did not link it to the mirena as i have suffered depression before but since removal i feel like a big weight has been lifted:thumbup:

My friend got her BFP on her 2nd cycle after mirena removal and she is due very soon, i know exactly how you feel regarding fear of mc and so do most ladies on this forum but i strongly believe that everything happens for a reason! my gp told me to wait for 2 cycles so the lining has chance to thicken.........

Lots of:dust: to you :flower:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless you:flower: yes this is a lovely thread hun, makes you feel your not alone in ttc:winkwink: im also addicted to watching baby programmes:baby: taking up all the planner :haha:
> i feel im not going to be one of the lucky ones who concieve really quickly and i will be ecstatic if i am but also hopeful if not, then there is the worry of miscarriage once i do concieve with past experience:cry: trying to stay positive though. Im going to leave testing as long as possible if i can, easier said than done i suppose but i will try, im just hoping i can pick up on when im ov:wacko: will be like :bunny: then :rofl:
> 
> Im also excited for you hun and counting down with you:thumbup:
> 
> exactly, so nice to have! Aw :hugs:definitely try to stay positive though! I have the fear of having another ectopic so any little twinge I always find myself worrying, try not to think about it too much, once I get my bfp I have to go back to my dr. right away and start having my bloods drawn every other day until they can confirm the pg is in the right place, so nerve wracking! I'm trying to wait until next wednesday, lol we'll see how that goes. I think I've come to know my body really well when it comes to "o", you probably won't have any trouble with everything you have!! :haha:Is your OH as excited as you??Click to expand...

 Lets all try to stay positive! i seriously think PMA is something we are all lacking....i understand you cant help but worry because your 1st one ended in ectopic and you automatically fear its going to happen again! like me with mc's but i have 3 children to prove that and to never give up hope:hugs: regarding my OH, he made it clear from the beginning of our relationship that he did not want anymore children and i accepted that because i felt that with my age i was too old:cry: but as time went by and i knew i was nearing the menopause i just started longing for another :baby: it took a while to talk my OH round but he could see how much it was upsetting me and voila...here we are! he is as excited as me and talks about it much more than i dreamed he would bless him:happydance:


----------



## gabbyskyy

Calasen- So sorry you're having issues, how long did you have Mirena for? are any of your conditions an effect from having the IUD

Lullaby- I agree we should all stay positive. I have read many forums and like you said it's 50/50. I'm just glad to have that thing out of me! who knows what it's doing to our bodies! Each woman is different, so it may have one effect on one person and have no effect on another.

Hi Lauren! How long did you have mirena and when did you get it taken out? god bless your husband for serving our country and that's awesome that he's able to fly back for your baby makin time! I'm hoping that I shed enough lining for the eggy to stick! That's if I'm even able to get pregnant, that is. Well lets all keep posted on here! It's great to have a support system when nobody else understands. :)


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Lets all try to stay positive! i seriously think PMA is something we are all lacking....i understand you cant help but worry because your 1st one ended in ectopic and you automatically fear its going to happen again! like me with mc's but i have 3 children to prove that and to never give up hope:hugs: regarding my OH, he made it clear from the beginning of our relationship that he did not want anymore children and i accepted that because i felt that with my age i was too old:cry: but as time went by and i knew i was nearing the menopause i just started longing for another :baby: it took a while to talk my OH round but he could see how much it was upsetting me and voila...here we are! he is as excited as me and talks about it much more than i dreamed he would bless him:happydance:

Yes I think that's a great idea, we all stay positive, :thumbup:Afm, right now I'm feeling very hopefull, I had one pink spot this evening, along with twinges on both my left and right sides on and off for the last few days, I'm really praying it's what I think it might be~!! Awww that's wonderful hun so glad he came around!! As for when you should try I honestly think it's what you are feeling, if you feel as if you would be super nervous trying then that's probably not good, but like you said there are tons of positive stories also so you should just feel confident in your decision and not dwell too much on the negative!


----------



## melsy_11

Gabby, I'm right there with you on the mirena, my first year on it was awful! Can't believe I left it in for almost 4 years! What a difference after having it removed! Hope you have alot of luck and don't have to wait too long for a bfp!


----------



## lullabybarb

:happydance::happydance:


melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Lets all try to stay positive! i seriously think PMA is something we are all lacking....i understand you cant help but worry because your 1st one ended in ectopic and you automatically fear its going to happen again! like me with mc's but i have 3 children to prove that and to never give up hope:hugs: regarding my OH, he made it clear from the beginning of our relationship that he did not want anymore children and i accepted that because i felt that with my age i was too old:cry: but as time went by and i knew i was nearing the menopause i just started longing for another :baby: it took a while to talk my OH round but he could see how much it was upsetting me and voila...here we are! he is as excited as me and talks about it much more than i dreamed he would bless him:happydance:
> 
> Yes I think that's a great idea, we all stay positive, :thumbup:Afm, right now I'm feeling very hopefull, I had one pink spot this evening, along with twinges on both my left and right sides on and off for the last few days, I'm really praying it's what I think it might be~!! Awww that's wonderful hun so glad he came around!! As for when you should try I honestly think it's what you are feeling, if you feel as if you would be super nervous trying then that's probably not good, but like you said there are tons of positive stories also so you should just feel confident in your decision and not dwell too much on the negative!Click to expand...

 :happydance: whoooo am i thinking what your thinking Lol...i really do hope so hun! how exciting woop woop! that has certainly lifted my mood as well as having my ultrasound scan today:happydance::happydance::happydance: everything looks great and ready for ttc:cloud9: i really hope i can be a mummy again! :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> :happydance: whoooo am i thinking what your thinking Lol...i really do hope so hun! how exciting woop woop! that has certainly lifted my mood as well as having my ultrasound scan today:happydance::happydance::happydance: everything looks great and ready for ttc:cloud9: i really hope i can be a mummy again! :hugs:

hehe I'm trying not to get too excited but sure felt a little bit more positive when I saw it!!!!! That's great hun!!! So was there any sign of "o" on your ultrasound? When are you starting ttc? I hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun PMA PMA PMA........

At the start of th scan she asked me if i'd had a cycle yet and i told her that i had bl'ing for 3 days which seemed very much like an af, she then says that she would be able to tell me more a little later, which at the end all she says was that the 3 day bleed i'd had looked more like it was post mirena removal, so i take that as she means im due an af very soon! plz plz plz im hoping lol.


----------



## lullabybarb

I have everything at the ready Lol, cbfm, basal thermometer, opks and just ordered a cb digital ov pack, definately going to start temping tomorrow on ff regardless of whether af shows or not :) i just want to know if im ovulating....

Im soo excited for you!!!


----------



## melsy_11

ohh Fingers crossed it's really soon!!! Do you feel like she may be on her way? That's great you are ready to ttc though! I can't wait for your first 2 ww lol, you know I gave in and bought some cheap tests incase I decided to test earlier than Wednesday lol I'm so terrible!!


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I have everything at the ready Lol, cbfm, basal thermometer, opks and just ordered a cb digital ov pack, definately going to start temping tomorrow on ff regardless of whether af shows or not :) i just want to know if im ovulating....
> 
> Im soo excited for you!!!

Lol you definitely are prepared!! I think that's probably best with the temping also because you may "o" before you get a/f. After I had my ectopic right after my numbers went back down I o'd I wouldn't of thought it would of been so soon but sure enough I got my a/f right on time afterwards.
:hugs: Thanks hun!! I sure hope it's good news soon!!


----------



## lullabybarb

i have felt like she has been on her way all week Lol...but saying that i've been under the weather! today was the 1st day i'd been clear of stomache ache up until tonight so im hoping that have the internal scan as well might has shook up the witch to get a move on he he.....

plz let me know when your thinking of testing :)


----------



## melsy_11

lol I know you've said you thought she was coming, I think it's kind of hard after having the mirena removed, I was having a hard time at first figuring out where I was in my cycle after the removal, I used opks.Lol you are so funny hun!!
Argh I'm trying to fight to the urge to test, at first I was going to just start testing tomorrow for the heck of it even though it's early but now with the spot I wonder if I should wait a few days, decisions decisions:wacko: That's why I bought the cheap tests so it would satisfy my POAS addiction :haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

Lol....poas addiction! i would leave it a few more days hun as i dont want you to lose that pma, especially with the ic too, try at 10dpo...im so excited for you! just been watching yet another baby programme lol.

Please excuse my spelling, im soo tired! i dont sleep well, its 3.17am here and my eyes are only just starting to strain, not good i know, especially with temping.

I will go and get some zzzzzzzz's now, will speak again later hun, take care! x


----------



## Calasen

Gabby I had the mirena in for 7 years total and was on BC for 15 years non stop so had a fair amount to get out of my system - i have alot of medical issues none of which are conducive to fertility so please don't think the mirena had anything to do with my situation right now. I would swear by the mirena and will happily go back to it once I get that baby! 

Although I have realised one of my medications was changed just before I started having all these issues and will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see if its is the cause of the past 2 months of heartache.


----------



## lullabybarb

Lol....poas addiction! i would leave it a few more days hun as i dont want you to lose that pma, especially with the ic too, try at 10dpo...im so excited for you! just been watching yet another baby programme lol.

Please excuse my spelling, im soo tired! i dont sleep well, its 3.17am here and my eyes are only just starting to strain, not good i know, especially with temping.

I will go and get some zzzzzzzz's now, will speak again later hun, take care! :hugs:


----------



## gabbyskyy

Oh ok, gotacha Calasen. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## melsy_11

Take care hun, talk soon!


----------



## Calasen

gabbyskyy said:


> Oh ok, gotacha Calasen. How long have you been trying for?

1 year today - exactly! :)

And I am normally a pretty happy person, honest, just having a rough time right now.

Have been checking the side effects on the medication they changed on me and looky -- "a common side effect is to produce similar symtoms to early pregnancy due to an upsurge in the hormone, estrogen, this should pass after a few months"

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

At least I know I'm not going mad :) Will be definately annoying my main doctor about this next week :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> Although I have realised one of my medications was changed just before I started having all these issues and will be calling the doctor tomorrow to see if its is the cause of the past 2 months of heartache.

Oh Calasen that could be it, hope they have some answers for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## gabbyskyy

Melsey and Lullaby, I'm crossing my fingers for both of you and sending out a prayer and positive thoughts.:dust: What does pma( did I get it right...sumthin like that) stand for? I'm really new to these forums. Lets get those BFP's!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Does it stop you from ovulating?


----------



## melsy_11

gabbyskyy said:


> Melsey and Lullaby, I'm crossing my fingers for both of you and sending out a prayer and positive thoughts.:dust: What does pma( did I get it right...sumthin like that) stand for? I'm really new to these forums. Lets get those BFP's!!!

Thanks hun!:hugs: Where are you in your cylce? PMA Positive Mental Attitude, Would love to start seeing some BFP's on here it's been a while!


----------



## Calasen

PMA is positive mental attitude honey :)

Melsy, apprently not!! So back to humping like bunnies!!! (not that we ever stopped) 

I'm feeling much better now I have finally broke down and let it all out. There was a lot more going on that seems to be finally sorting itself out.

As of next week I will be back on my healthy eating (I slacked majorly the past couple of weeks from comfort eating :( ) and I will get this back under control. We are all allowed a break down now and again though right? :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> PMA is positive mental attitude honey :)
> 
> Melsy, apprently not!! So back to humping like bunnies!!! (not that we ever stopped)
> 
> I'm feeling much better now I have finally broke down and let it all out. There was a lot more going on that seems to be finally sorting itself out.
> 
> As of next week I will be back on my healthy eating (I slacked majorly the past couple of weeks from comfort eating :( ) and I will get this back under control. We are all allowed a break down now and again though right? :)

Thats great news!!! Lol nothing wrong with all that :sex: :haha:
Good, glad to hear hun, I went through alot emotionally with my ectopic and once you let it out it's easier to start moving forward
Most definitely allowed a little break down once and a while. Sure hope it starts getting better as the days go by for you!:hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen - I am glad you have some kinda answer - I am just so sorry it caused you so much heartache.. 

here's hoping I can bring you guys a BFP soon - still testing - got something this evening after a long nap that was barely visible on an FRER so light I couldn't even take a pic of it for advise... so my answer to that... went out and bought 8 boxes of hpt... well I am damned and determine to pee on everything I can find until I get those two lines!! Still sick and tired... nauseous and everything else. 

hope everyone is fine! I am keeping up even though I haven't been posting as much.. been sleeping alot and having dog issues.. and my kid is sick now too... so its been a rough day!


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> Calasen - I am glad you have some kinda answer - I am just so sorry it caused you so much heartache..
> 
> here's hoping I can bring you guys a BFP soon - still testing - got something this evening after a long nap that was barely visible on an FRER so light I couldn't even take a pic of it for advise... so my answer to that... went out and bought 8 boxes of hpt... well I am damned and determine to pee on everything I can find until I get those two lines!! Still sick and tired... nauseous and everything else.
> 
> hope everyone is fine! I am keeping up even though I haven't been posting as much.. been sleeping alot and having dog issues.. and my kid is sick now too... so its been a rough day!

Omg hun!! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!!! I have been having dog issues also....:wacko:, hope your daughter gets better soon! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> Calasen - I am glad you have some kinda answer - I am just so sorry it caused you so much heartache..
> 
> here's hoping I can bring you guys a BFP soon - still testing - got something this evening after a long nap that was barely visible on an FRER so light I couldn't even take a pic of it for advise... so my answer to that... went out and bought 8 boxes of hpt... well I am damned and determine to pee on everything I can find until I get those two lines!! Still sick and tired... nauseous and everything else.
> 
> hope everyone is fine! I am keeping up even though I haven't been posting as much.. been sleeping alot and having dog issues.. and my kid is sick now too... so its been a rough day!
> 
> Omg hun!! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!!! I have been having dog issues also....:wacko:, hope your daughter gets better soon! fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks - I don't know what my dog got into but he managed to rip off about a square inch of his skin on one of his legs and ended up at the vet and had to be put under to get three layers of stitches ... it was pretty bad and gross. Then I have one dog in heat... and I think my daughter has allergies or a cold (which is weird seeing as its like 900 degrees outside!) - but she has also been having some horrible night terrors the last few nights... its been a hell of a day! 

Melsy - what side of town do you live on? I live NWSA..


----------



## lullabybarb

gabbyskyy said:


> Melsey and Lullaby, I'm crossing my fingers for both of you and sending out a prayer and positive thoughts.:dust: What does pma( did I get it right...sumthin like that) stand for? I'm really new to these forums. Lets get those BFP's!!!


https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


Here you go gabby:flower:


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> Calasen - I am glad you have some kinda answer - I am just so sorry it caused you so much heartache..
> 
> here's hoping I can bring you guys a BFP soon - still testing - got something this evening after a long nap that was barely visible on an FRER so light I couldn't even take a pic of it for advise... so my answer to that... went out and bought 8 boxes of hpt... well I am damned and determine to pee on everything I can find until I get those two lines!! Still sick and tired... nauseous and everything else.
> 
> hope everyone is fine! I am keeping up even though I haven't been posting as much.. been sleeping alot and having dog issues.. and my kid is sick now too... so its been a rough day!

 :happydance::happydance::happydance: everything crossed for you avid:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

Deffo looking good! i got THE FAINTEST line on an IC test day my period was due. My DH told me i was going nuts, so i dipped another in water to compare, and i could see the difference! If theres the faintest, its a BFP!


----------



## lullabybarb

Laura Power said:


> Deffo looking good! i got THE FAINTEST line on an IC test day my period was due. My DH told me i was going nuts, so i dipped another in water to compare, and i could see the difference! If theres the faintest, its a BFP!

Whoooo:happydance: Fantastic news laura:happydance: certainly bringing on a lot of PMA with all these very possible :bfp: very very exciting:wohoo:


----------



## melsy_11

OMG I gave in and tested(I know i'm weak)!!!!!! A LINE!!!!!!! a faint line but def a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> Thanks - I don't know what my dog got into but he managed to rip off about a square inch of his skin on one of his legs and ended up at the vet and had to be put under to get three layers of stitches ... it was pretty bad and gross. Then I have one dog in heat... and I think my daughter has allergies or a cold (which is weird seeing as its like 900 degrees outside!) - but she has also been having some horrible night terrors the last few nights... its been a hell of a day!
> 
> Melsy - what side of town do you live on? I live NWSA..

Lol Wow we live on the NW side too!! Sorry to hear about your dog hun, who knows what dogs get into sometimes! I've been having terrible allergies lately so that could be it for sure. I hope today will be a better day for you and hopefully you get your BFP today!!


----------



## melsy_11

Laura Power said:


> Deffo looking good! i got THE FAINTEST line on an IC test day my period was due. My DH told me i was going nuts, so i dipped another in water to compare, and i could see the difference! If theres the faintest, its a BFP!

Wow that's great hun!! Congrats!!


----------



## lucyoz34

OMG Im gone for a few days and theres TWO bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Massive congratulations Melsy hun and Laura xx Lush news :happydance: Post some pics if you can!!

Welcome to all you new girls, good luck ttcing, this is just the best thread!!

So how's everyone doing?? Sorry Iv been awol, our internet is still not properly sorted, its so frustrating, Iv actually walked to town where theres 3g so I can use internet on my phone. Grrr. 

I was due to ovulate two days ago, and fair play OH has been a busy boy lol, he's knackered!! But Iv not ovulated yet! I think soy has delayed it a bit (well I hope thats all it is), poor OH is wondering how long his stamina can hold out hehe!

Congratulations again girls xxxxx Yey finally some BFP's!!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Lucy, I'm freaking out a little bit, in a good way!! Actually I think that will be our 3 BFP, Avid got a faint one yesterday! 
Sure hope you catch this month Lucy!


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen Im so sorry you didnt get the answer you were (well we all were) hoping for xx I hope your ok x Reading back through the thread it sounds like that new medication could be the reason your body isnt doing what it should be at the mo. Lets hope so. Fingers crossed your doc can help you and make it as possible as he can for you to conceive x I hope you can take the next month or so easy and focus on other goals , you never know what might happen in the meantime x Good luck hun x


----------



## Gemini85

melsy_11 said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Deffo looking good! i got THE FAINTEST line on an IC test day my period was due. My DH told me i was going nuts, so i dipped another in water to compare, and i could see the difference! If theres the faintest, its a BFP!
> 
> Wow that's great hun!! Congrats!!Click to expand...

OOOPSIE! sorry, reading back that looks like i just got one! My AF was due in Aug, got a faint BFP but lost it at 6+2. I knew i was going to tho, as the tests werent getting any darker. and clearblue digitals werent going up from 1-2 weeks. 

PMA and keep smiling. 
Harder to do than say, but just tell everyone else youre fine, and the people here will understand you arent xxxx


----------



## lucyoz34

OMG another one lol, things always happen in threes!!!!!
Congratulations Avid too!!!!!!

You must be so thrilled melsy, I totally understand the freaked out bit though! If I am lucky enough to catch again, I'm going to be so worried about it all. Fantastic news though  x


----------



## melsy_11

I'm so excited!!! I'm going to call my Dr. to get in for my first bloods. I took a picture but for some reason on here it's too small too see, the top one is a :bfn:, I did with just water to compare. I did another test just a little bit ago and it was positive too!What do you think ladies??
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0935.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## avidwriter15

Ok ladies - here are my tests... from 14 DPO - FMU - I am still a little hesitant after my chemical last month - I will just feel so much better when its either super dark or shows on a digi - which I have two of waiting in the wings!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0130.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0133.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> Ok ladies - here are my tests... from 14 DPO - FMU - I am still a little hesitant after my chemical last month - I will just feel so much better when its either super dark or shows on a digi - which I have two of waiting in the wings!!

I see the line hun!!! Omg!!! That's so awesome!!! We got our :bfp: the same time!! Must be this hot weather that has kept us indoors:haha: Lucky SA!!!


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies - here are my tests... from 14 DPO - FMU - I am still a little hesitant after my chemical last month - I will just feel so much better when its either super dark or shows on a digi - which I have two of waiting in the wings!!
> 
> I see the line hun!!! Omg!!! That's so awesome!!! We got bfp's the same time!! Must be this hot weather has kept us indoors:haha: Lucky SA!!!Click to expand...

That's what happens when your A/C keeps going out and you have to lay around naked!! (did I mention my tv is broken too?)


----------



## melsy_11

hahaha OMG that is hillarious!!:haha: Nooo Broken tv too?!?! Hey least it's not the a/c though


----------



## Gemini85

I SEE IT! congrats, really happy for you, and uber jealous! well done you! x


----------



## Calasen

YAY!! congrats girlies!!! **starts sending sticky bean dust your way** lets hope they stick for you :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen said:


> YAY!! congrats girlies!!! **starts sending sticky bean dust your way** lets hope they stick for you :)

Thanks hun!! I'm feeling quite positive this time around, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> OMG I gave in and tested(I know i'm weak)!!!!!! A LINE!!!!!!! a faint line but def a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wohoo: OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: Congratulations hunny, im sooo pleased for you!!!!! i bet your ecstatic:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I gave in and tested(I know i'm weak)!!!!!! A LINE!!!!!!! a faint line but def a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo: OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: Congratulations hunny, im sooo pleased for you!!!!! i bet your ecstatic:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!! :hugs:I am!!!!!! I couldn't believe it!!!!!! I'm really hoping it's a good sign because with my ectopic in May I couldn't get a bfp till 13dpo and today is only 8dpo!!:happydance:
Could you see the line in the pic??


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> Ok ladies - here are my tests... from 14 DPO - FMU - I am still a little hesitant after my chemical last month - I will just feel so much better when its either super dark or shows on a digi - which I have two of waiting in the wings!!

 :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: congratulations avid :happydance: i hope all these :bfp: are contagious on this forum and i hope we all catch it Lol, im sooo pleased for you all :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

I certainly can see the line melsey :wohoo: ohhhhh i want to be pg with you so we can be bump buddies, i need to get a move on :)


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I certainly can see the line melsey :wohoo: ohhhhh i want to be pg with you so we can be bump buddies, i need to get a move on :)

That would be sooo great:hugs:, sure hope you catch soon!!! Did you start temping today?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> I certainly can see the line melsey :wohoo: ohhhhh i want to be pg with you so we can be bump buddies, i need to get a move on :)
> 
> That would be sooo great:hugs:, sure hope you catch soon!!! Did you start temping today?Click to expand...

nooooo hun:nope: i dashed out of bed this morning without a thought of taking temp:nope: realised as soon as i stood up:dohh: oh well....start in the morning! keep up the positive attitude hun:thumbup:


----------



## gabbyskyy

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See what happens when we send out positive energy! 2 :bfp:!!! I'm soooo excited for you guys!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

Lol I'm sure I would be the same way! Definitely will stay positive talked to my Dr. and they have me in for Tues, and Thurs, to compare my bloods, as monday is a holiday here!


----------



## melsy_11

lol I just took another one very hydrated on a e.p.t and got another faint :bfp::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0939.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lullabybarb

Melsey and avid :) i really hope you both wont be leaving this thread now you have your BFP'S??? plz plz dont!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Well like Lucy said it happens in threes so whos next??


----------



## gabbyskyy

Guess you can't have any drinks this 3 day weekend haw? Hey, that's ok!!! Wooooohooooo!!!!:headspin:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Well like Lucy said it happens in threes so whos next??

 Definately not me:nope: and yes it does come in threes:happydance:


----------



## gabbyskyy

I can't believe you got a bfp on 8dpo! You know you're gonna have all of us testing early now! LOL!


----------



## melsy_11

I won't be leaving, got to cheer on the rest of you ladies on here!!:flower:
Hehe nope no drinks for me lol I wish it wasn't a 3 day weekend though I so want to go to the dr.s next week and get my bloods started!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yah, I don't blame you! Did you tell ur significant other yet?


----------



## melsy_11

gabbyskyy said:


> I can't believe you got a bfp on 8dpo! You know you're gonna have all of us testing early now! LOL!

:haha: I know!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I wasn't going to test but I picked up 5 of those $ tests for the heck of it and was going to use a cbd next week if a/f didn't show. I'm hoping its a good sign!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Of course!! I was soo excited I ran upstairs and woke him up, he has a 4 day weekend otherwise he would of been at work by the time I tested. I'm feeling much more positive this time, plus when I talked to my dr. about the twinges I've been having on both sides she said that was a great sign, Fingers crossed!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Twinges! Speaking of....I thought I was pg last cycle because I had sooooo many twinges! I think it was mirena withdrawal though. I had all pg symptoms and wasn't pregnant. So weird! Are you hoping for a certain gender???


----------



## melsy_11

that could be it, I've only experienced the twinges/ cramps when pg. But it was good that they are on both sides for me and not just on my left where my ectopic was. I would love a girl because we have a son, but of course it doesn't matter just healthy and in the right spot this time! What about you?


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> that could be it, I've only experienced the twinges/ cramps when pg. But it was good that they are on both sides for me and not just on my left where my ectopic was. I would love a girl because we have a son, but of course it doesn't matter just healthy and in the right spot this time! What about you?

 Is that a sign then hun? the twinges/cramps? im the same regarding the gender, as long as im lucky enough to become pg and for it all to go well and for baby to be healthy but i must admit i love baby girls, are you going to ask at your scan the gender or you going to leave it as a suprise?


----------



## gabbyskyy

I agree about healthy, but I really am trying for that boy! We have 2 girls already, so another girl would be great as well. My daughters are older, so they would totally baby their little sister. But, a boy would shake things up a bit I think. I don't know if I can handle a boy though with my husbands genes! He was a holy terror and would climb everything! The hubby wants a son though to share those guy moments with...sports and stuff. Tell that baby egg he/she better land in the right spot and stick!!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## melsy_11

For me it was, I had them about a week before a/f was due when I was pg with our son, thought for sure a/f was on her way..I HAVE to know lol I don't know how ladies wait to find out! You know it was amazing for our son we were living in Germany (dh used to be in the military) and I got an u/s at every apt, so we found out at 12 weeks I think that we were having a boy!! Great for someone who is impatient:winkwink:


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you got a bfp on 8dpo! You know you're gonna have all of us testing early now! LOL!
> 
> :haha: I know!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I wasn't going to test but I picked up 5 of those $ tests for the heck of it and was going to use a cbd next week if a/f didn't show. I'm hoping its a good sign!!!Click to expand...

I know!! I am a little jealous!! I have been testing since 7dpo and just now at 14 dpo getting something to take pictures of! :thumbup:


----------



## melsy_11

hehe , have you read how they say to conceive each gender? I couldn't do it the way they said to try for a girl! Hopefully you get a boy next time then, I think my hubby loves having son for all the sports stuff too, I think that's why it took us so long to ttc again... haha


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> I know!! I am a little jealous!! I have been testing since 7dpo and just now at 14 dpo getting something to take pictures of! :thumbup:

LOL but it's still a :bfp:


----------



## melsy_11

Avid what will your due date be?


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yah, the day i got my positive opk we bd'd. The shettles method says do it that way. Did you take an opk this last cycle? what was your method of finding out when you o'd?


----------



## melsy_11

I track my cm and I also have cramps on one side the day of "o" I've always done it that way and seem to be right on for me, well pretty dang close anyways!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe , have you read how they say to conceive each gender? I couldn't do it the way they said to try for a girl! Hopefully you get a boy next time then, I think my hubby loves having son for all the sports stuff too, I think that's why it took us so long to ttc again... haha

Lol....what have you read then hun regarding ttc a girl?? i also read that if you want a girl to bd 2 days before ovulation as even though the boys are the better swimmers the girls live longer:happydance: Go Girlies :happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

Do you have an idea of when you concieved exactly?


----------



## melsy_11

lol they say to start I think 4 days before o? And stop 2 days prior? Lol I couldn't do it I'd feel as if we hadn't bd'd enough:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

lol nooo not at all, we started so many days before o with the hope of catching, so I have no idea, not even going to try and guess that


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lol they say to start I think 4 days before o? And stop 2 days prior? Lol I couldn't do it I'd feel as if we hadn't bd'd enough:haha:

I know exactly what you mean hun:wacko: you need to put your ticker on now with a countdown to when :baby: is due:happydance: do you have a due date? im soo excited for you:flower:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I know exactly what you mean hun:wacko: you need to put your ticker on now with a countdown to when :baby: is due:happydance: do you have a due date? im soo excited for you:flower:

I was thinking about it but my ticker said I'm only 2 weeks and 5 days and it just seemed so very early,:blush: I guess I'll hold out lol ff has my avg cycle as 24 days and I'm on cd 20 today so though it seems so early it's really not THAT early for me! I would be due May 20th! Super excited about that as our son's birthday is April!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean hun:wacko: you need to put your ticker on now with a countdown to when :baby: is due:happydance: do you have a due date? im soo excited for you:flower:
> 
> I was thinking about it but my ticker said I'm only 2 weeks and 5 days and it just seemed so very early,:blush: I guess I'll hold out lol ff has my avg cycle as 24 days and I'm on cd 20 today so though it seems so early it's really not THAT early for me! I would be due May 20th! Super excited about that as our son's birthday is April!Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it only saying 2 weeks and 5 days! put it on and be proud and positive:happydance: if mine says 1 week pg it would be on there lol:hugs: sooo close then to your sons:cloud9: i had my 2 girls early and my son was 2 wks late:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Ladies would you mind me asking your ages? just curiosity Lol, im 41 yrs young and really feel 18, my family say i look 30 which pleases me :) i just feel like im the oldest one here but i dont mind that at all :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Well I guess if you:sex: every day then it's not neccesary to track ovulation right?

I read that the closer you bd to o, the better chances for a boy. That's why so many unplanned pregnancies are girls maybe??? I know that's true with both my lil girls.

So, can you ladies tell me what you think.:shrug:
I don't track my temp. I used opk cd18 and had a blaring + at 10am, then i took another test at 10pm and it was an obvious negative. Do you think I O'd that day since it faded out so quickly? I know that with alot of ladies the line stays pretty dark for a couple of days. 

i bd'd cd 18, skipped cd19, bd's cd20.
I'll be so upset if cd19 was the day and I missed it. urgh!:dohh:


----------



## melsy_11

ok , I changed it , what do you think? I had a c-section with our son so I will have another one this time around also, no guessing dates for me lol. With our son I was a few days before my due date. Barb I'm 26. That's all that matters hun, looking and feeling young!:winkwink: aw that didn't sound right I don't think 41 is old at all, you know what I meant!


----------



## gabbyskyy

lullabybarb said:


> Ladies would you mind me asking your ages? just curiosity Lol, im 41 yrs young and really feel 18, my family say i look 30 which pleases me :) i just feel like im the oldest one here but i dont mind that at all :)


I'm 32. 41 is young still girl! I think after 30 age is only a number.


----------



## melsy_11

gabbyskyy said:


> Well I guess if you:sex: every day then it's not neccesary to track ovulation right?
> 
> I read that the closer you bd to o, the better chances for a boy. That's why so many unplanned pregnancies are girls maybe??? I know that's true with both my lil girls.
> 
> So, can you ladies tell me what you think.:shrug:
> I don't track my temp. I used opk cd18 and had a blaring + at 10am, then i took another test at 10pm and it was an obvious negative. Do you think I O'd that day since it faded out so quickly? I know that with alot of ladies the line stays pretty dark for a couple of days.
> 
> i bd'd cd 18, skipped cd19, bd's cd20.
> I'll be so upset if cd19 was the day and I missed it. urgh!:dohh:

well the only thing I've heard about the opk's is you want to be :sex: before and after you get a pos. I only used them my first month off mirena to find out where I was in my cycle. Lol that makes perfect sense about girls!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

I'm still in awe that you found out you're preggers on cd20 Melsy! you musta O'd really early!


----------



## melsy_11

I don't necessarily think I o'd that early I haven't had a 14 lp since after coming off my mirena


----------



## melsy_11

They say monitoring you cm and such is 98% accurate


----------



## gabbyskyy

That's funny cuz i had ewcm on cd15. I didn't opk just bd'd since I assumed O is coming. Then on the cd18 I got my pos opk I had watery milky cm....alot but it wasnt ewcm(not stretchy). hmmm.....all this analizing can make a girl crazy!:wacko:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> ok , I changed it , what do you think? I had a c-section with our son so I will have another one this time around also, no guessing dates for me lol. With our son I was a few days before my due date. Barb I'm 26. That's all that matters hun, looking and feeling young!:winkwink: aw that didn't sound right I don't think 41 is old at all, you know what I meant!

It looks fab hun:happydance: i sooo cant wait to put a ticker on, dont forget to change your ttc by your name lol, very thorough me ha ha, i really do feel a lot younger inside and my OH is certainly a big kid at heart, well ladies, they life begins at 40 and it certainly has for me! i have finally found my vocation in what i want to do for a career and never dreamed i would be ttc at 41 but whoooo im happier than i have been for a very long time, the past 5yrs have been very difficult times and now i feel my life is just beginning:happydance: there is some pma for all you young ladies :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

That's wonderful hun, that's all that matters is being happy where you are in life!!!:hugs: I sure hope you will be moving on from the ttc to expecting soon!!


----------



## lullabybarb

That is soo lovely to see "pregnant" (Expecting) soo very exciting!!!


----------



## melsy_11

It feels so surreal I'm still kind of in shock!! I'm feeling so good this time around though.Last time I felt this kind of lingering bad feeling, which isn't like me at all. Really hoping for great news next week!


----------



## melsy_11

gabbyskyy said:


> Well I guess if you:sex: every day then it's not neccesary to track ovulation right?
> :

Lol that is true too I guess, I should clarify though, I do track my ovulation, I also use ff and when they project me to ovulate is right when I "think" I'm ovulating so it seems to be pretty close for me, that's also after using it since february though.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> It feels so surreal I'm still kind of in shock!! I'm feeling so good this time around though.Last time I felt this kind of lingering bad feeling, which isn't like me at all. Really hoping for great news next week!

 Im sure everything is going to be fine this time hun:winkwink: you just take it easy and stay stress free:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun, you're so sweet!! Yep, No stress at all for me, I don't know how I could I'm too excited!!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats to all the BFPS! It's been a while and just what the thread needed. Still lurking =)


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> Avid what will your due date be?

May 11th.


----------



## avidwriter15

@Barb - I am 29 - the funny thing about my age is I had my daughter at 25 - I used to joke that we needed to wait to have the next one when i was 30 since I suck at math and it would be easily calculated in my head I would never forget... well long running joke is on me.. turn 30 in January... hmmm


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> @Barb - I am 29 - the funny thing about my age is I had my daughter at 25 - I used to joke that we needed to wait to have the next one when i was 30 since I suck at math and it would be easily calculated in my head I would never forget... well long running joke is on me.. turn 30 in January... hmmm

Ooohhh avid and melsy your :baby: due dates are soo close:happydance: 

he he :haha: the jokebackfired but in the best way possible! next one when your 35 then???


----------



## avidwriter15

lullabybarb said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> @Barb - I am 29 - the funny thing about my age is I had my daughter at 25 - I used to joke that we needed to wait to have the next one when i was 30 since I suck at math and it would be easily calculated in my head I would never forget... well long running joke is on me.. turn 30 in January... hmmm
> 
> Ooohhh avid and melsy your :baby: due dates are soo close:happydance:
> 
> he he :haha: the jokebackfired but in the best way possible! next one when your 35 then???Click to expand...

haha your funny - if #2 is as much like me as #1 then there will not be anymore!! j/k - sorta - if #2 is a girl I might be able to talk dh into trying again for a boy but most likely 2 is our limit - dh comes from a large hispanic family and has always said he only wanted 2 kids - not five like everyone in his family and I could never see myself dealing sanely with more than 2 so we decided 2 maybe 3 if it was an oopsie later on ..


----------



## melsy_11

I think 2 will be our limit too, Took this long for DH to be ready for another one! How old is your daughter avid? Our son will be 5 in April.


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> I think 2 will be our limit too, Took this long for DH to be ready for another one! How old is your daughter avid? Our son will be 5 in April.

4 in October


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yah you girls say that 2 is all you want now, but just wait til you have an empty nest when they are in school. Well, I'm 32 and I feel like it's now or never considering my kids will be graduating high school and in college in 8- 10 years, and boy how ten years can fly! My mother thinks I'm absolutely crazy for wanting another, but that's who I am ..."mom". And I luv it! It's great to have that freedom of not having to get up and help them every two minutes, but then it's kinda like"they don't need me as much anymore". Ya know? Ohhhh motherhood! :haha:


----------



## melsy_11

Hi Lucy, how are you doing today?


----------



## melsy_11

gabbyskyy said:


> Yah you girls say that 2 is all you want now, but just wait til you have an empty nest when they are in school. Well, I'm 32 and I feel like it's now or never considering my kids will be graduating high school and in college in 8- 10 years, and boy how ten years can fly! My mother thinks I'm absolutely crazy for wanting another, but that's who I am ..."mom". And I luv it! It's great to have that freedom of not having to get up and help them every two minutes, but then it's kinda like"they don't need me as much anymore". Ya know? Ohhhh motherhood! :haha:

You said it exactly right Gabby, you start missing having to take care of them all the time! That's definitely where I've been for a little now!


----------



## lullabybarb

I feel exactly the same :( i am totally lost now my kids are grown up and not so dependant on me! i want them all to be little again lol, i know i was born to be a mommy!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey melsy, did you test again today after?? So thrilled for you!! Just what the thread needed! I'm ok thanks, I think I may have Ov'd, temp was up today, just hoping it stays up tomorrow. Then my poor OH can breath a sigh of relief lol, he won't want sex for a week!!!! 
I know what you mean about an empty nest, my ds is 14, all he needs is food and washing done :-( lol I'd have had more sooner, it just took me a while to find the right man  x can't wait now though!! 
Oh I can't remember who asked but I'm 34 (for two more weeks anyway!)


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy , Thanks hun!! I tested a total of 4 times yesterday LOL:blush: and got 4 :bfp: while very hydrated!The last was with a cbd. I tested once this morning just because I had more tests with one of my cheap tests and it was also a :bfp:so I'm feeling pretty darn good. 
That's great you've o'd, lol well it will all be worth it if you catch this month, sure hope so! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Calasen

Ok girlies a difficult choice needs to be made and we are struggling to decide so any advice/input be very welcome!

Well as you know I havent had a period now for 2 months and am ovulating so am technically still in my cycle. 
The problem is while I am still in my cycle I can still conceive right now despite the period missing, but the doctor has offered to force a breakthrough bleed to restart my cycle for me, but if there has been ovulation recently (since blood test) and we have caught a bean it will force a miscarriage. 

We can't decide between taking our chances and waiting it out (which is doing our heads in waiting for a period or answer) or to take the forced breakthough bleed?

What would you do? Could you make a choice?


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> Ok girlies a difficult choice needs to be made and we are struggling to decide so any advice/input be very welcome!
> 
> Well as you know I havent had a period now for 2 months and am ovulating so am technically still in my cycle.
> The problem is while I am still in my cycle I can still conceive right now despite the period missing, but the doctor has offered to force a breakthrough bleed to restart my cycle for me, but if there has been ovulation recently (since blood test) and we have caught a bean it will force a miscarriage.
> 
> We can't decide between taking our chances and waiting it out (which is doing our heads in waiting for a period or answer) or to take the forced breakthough bleed?
> 
> What would you do? Could you make a choice?

 That is a very difficult decision to make hun, do you have an idea when you are o? i did not know that was possible:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

nope the doctors monitor that for me :( we just :sex: lots :)

Oh and I can't remember who asked but I am 29 will be 30 in dec. :)


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, that's a hard decision, I personally would probably wait and see if you have caught. But I know you have already been through alot of waiting so it really depends on how you both are feeling


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> nope the doctors monitor that for me :( we just :sex: lots :)
> 
> Oh and I can't remember who asked but I am 29 will be 30 in dec. :)

Oh bless you hun, you have just been one of the unlucky ones:cry: i know exactly how you must be feeling and that you will do anything to get your :baby: i have been there too and all i can say is never never give up hope:hugs: i know you have been waiting a while and if it were me i would opt for the breakthrough bleed, but that is me, im very impatient:wacko: all i can suggest is for you and your partner to go and talk to your doctor together and tell him/her that you are worried in case you have your little bean already, im sure they will be able to advise you what is the best option:thumbup: whatever you both decide i wish you the very best of luck and hope you get your BFP very soon:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Me :) i asked ages hun, im the oldest on here but still very hopeful.


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen when did you ov?? And have you definitely Ov'd?? Or are you waiting to ov again?xx


----------



## avidwriter15

I personally would wait but that's just me - I think - this is one of those things I think you never know what you would do unless you are in it. whatever decision you make will be the right one for your family. Can they do an u/s first to see?


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> I personally would wait but that's just me - I think - this is one of those things I think you never know what you would do unless you are in it. whatever decision you make will be the right one for your family. Can they do an u/s first to see?[/QUOTE Yes ask for an ultrasound:happydance: thats an excellent idea avid:happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

If there's a chance, I'd wait hunny x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen, Maybe you can stop bd and wait a few weeks and if still no AF then get it done after another pg test?


----------



## pdmcd17

Calsen hon It ultimately up to you both 
How about asking for a second blood and if its a bfn then you could take the meds- good luck hon

And the age question I think I'm the oldest now I'm 40 for 1 week now lol


----------



## avidwriter15

Calasen - we are always here sweetie even if you just need to rant about anything!! <3 ya girl!


----------



## lucyoz34

I think what pdmcd said makes sense calasen, rule out all possibility first, by bloods, scan etc, then if nothing and no af perhaps take the tablets then?? Ultimately your decision though hun, good luck xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Well according to ff I Ov'd two days ago  temp right up today! 2ww yet again...... Good job I'm back in school tomorrow, keep my head occupied!


----------



## cliqmo

Just to throw a spanner in the works Calasen (because everyone else seems unanimous) I wouldn't wait, I would book myself in and get that forced bleed through as soon as possible. 

I understand there is a very small chance you've conceived this month, but in reality after 2yrs of TTC and a few months of very bizarre hormonal changes and pregnancy symptoms it is highly unlikely :blush:

Personally, if it were me, I would rather have a fresh start (with good fresh uterine lining etc) and be able to draw a line under this whole difficult time x

Big :hugs: and support for whatever you decide chickpea xx


----------



## lullabybarb

pdmcd17 said:


> Calsen hon It ultimately up to you both
> How about asking for a second blood and if its a bfn then you could take the meds- good luck hon
> 
> And the age question I think I'm the oldest now I'm 40 for 1 week now lol

 Your not the oldest :haha: i was 41 in feb:haha: i really dont care about my age as i feel 18 inside:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies :) im just wondering if anyone can give me some advice please on using conceive plus? i used it for the first time friday night and yesterday i had what looks like ewcm and also today, im not sure if im mistaking it for cp :/ i poas last night with an ic but no signs of "o" just confused.com


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey barb, I used pre seed for the first time this cycle, was really strange as it does feel like ewcm, so I'm not sure if I had any myself or not. I don't find opk's useful at all as they never predicted ov for me, even though my temp clearly showed I had. So if I were you I'd cover all bases and keep bd'ing. Are you temping? If you are, and it was ewcm you had, then within a few days your temp will go up and show you've Ov'd. good luck!!


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey barb, I used pre seed for the first time this cycle, was really strange as it does feel like ewcm, so I'm not sure if I had any myself or not. I don't find opk's useful at all as they never predicted ov for me, even though my temp clearly showed I had. So if I were you I'd cover all bases and keep bd'ing. Are you temping? If you are, and it was ewcm you had, then within a few days your temp will go up and show you've Ov'd. good luck!!

Thanks Lucy:winkwink: im just so confused:wacko: only had coil removed 18th aug and dont have a clue where i am in my cycle, i started temping yesterday.....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/ dont have a clue what im looking for :dohh:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah I know the first month is so frustrating! There's not much you can do though other than chart everything that happens, and wait for af. Ff will do the rest for you. If you think you might be fertile then go with that, bd lots and see what happens. It's easier charting temps from cd1, as you can see a pattern developing. Usually you'll dip down the day before, and then a clear spike on ov day, and it will stay up. Just to warn you, ff will only tell you when you Ov'd after three successive temps over the cover line (ff works out your average temp = coverline). So on my chart today it said I'd ovd three days ago cos my temp has stayed up. It's a lot to get your head around to begin with, but as soon as you've had a clear cycle you'll see a pattern! You may not get to af if you've been bd'ing lots, you may catch this cycle!!!x


----------



## lucyoz34

The link you posted just takes you to ff hun, not your chart


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> The link you posted just takes you to ff hun, not your chart

I copied and pasted the link at the top:wacko: am i doing it right? 

Thanks for your advice, really helpful, i know the last couple of days i have had lower back pain and cramping and also i keep running to the toilet, its so frustrating not knowing, im very very impatient can you tell:haha:


----------



## lucyoz34

I'm not sure about the link thing, Iv never done it lol, I'm sure one of the others can help?? I'd like to have my chart on the bottom of my posts too!! Help anyone???! 
Certainly sounds like you've got a few symptoms going on hun, make sure you bd regularly! Hopefully your ov'ing !! Good luck!


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb I just figured out how to do it!! There should be a link to my chart by my ticker now.
If you go to USER CP, then to edit my signature, then copy and paste the URL from FF and insert it above your ticker code. That should work!!
You can see on my chart hun that my temp dipped just before ov and then spiked.


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb I just figured out how to do it!! There should be a link to my chart by my ticker now.
> If you go to USER CP, then to edit my signature, then copy and paste the URL from FF and insert it above your ticker code. That should work!!
> You can see on my chart hun that my temp dipped just before ov and then spiked.

 can you see my chart hun?? think i have done it lol:haha:


----------



## lucyoz34

Yep I can see it!! Yeyy!! Can you see mine ok too???


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Yep I can see it!! Yeyy!! Can you see mine ok too???

 i can see your chart but its not a graph like mine, are there diff ways of viewing it? i did mine differently, go on ff homepage and at the top click on sharing at the top and then click graphical tickers and copy and paste the bb code into your signature :happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

I just changed it Hun, I'd copied the wrong URL!! Hehe! You should be able to see it now!!


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> I just changed it Hun, I'd copied the wrong URL!! Hehe! You should be able to see it now!!

everytime i click on your link its taking me to my chart:wacko: dont understand why:wacko: i have even tried logging out of ff but then just taking me back to login:wacko: any ideas?


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I'm having the same problem as Barb


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Lucy, I'm having the same problem as Barb

are you getting your own chart come up melsy? can you see mine?:wacko:


----------



## lucyoz34

Omg girls what are we like!! I'm not sure what were doing wrong!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb when I click on mine and yours they both go to the right page!
How did you do yours again??


----------



## melsy_11

I can see yours Barb , when I click yours Lucy it just goes to my chart. 
Barb you had it right, Lucy you have to click on sharing, get code and do it that way


----------



## melsy_11

you need the bb code lucy


----------



## melsy_11

where it says "get sharing code/ buttons" click that


----------



## lucyoz34

OK I think Iv done it, can you check??? lol


----------



## melsy_11

Yay it works!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Melsy are you having any pg symptoms hun?? Have you told everyone or are you going to wait??


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> OK I think Iv done it, can you check??? lol

whoooooo, i can see it lucy:thumbup: well done!:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Finally lol!!!!! Thank you!x


----------



## melsy_11

I've been feeling sooooo tired and drained and had to even take a nap, not like me at all. We've told some family and just one of my friends because she invited us over for dinner and drinks so I had to say no drinks for me lol. I've been feeling much better than I did last time so I'm really hoping to get wonderful news this week.


----------



## melsy_11

hehe that's so interesting how you can see such a difference in your temp!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I've been feeling sooooo tired and drained and had to even take a nap, not like me at all. We've told some family and just one of my friends because she invited us over for dinner and drinks so I had to say no drinks for me lol. I've been feeling much better than I did last time so I'm really hoping to get wonderful news this week.

 Everything will be fine for you hun i can feel it in my water:winkwink:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe that's so interesting how you can see such a difference in your temp!!

who's temp do you mean:dohh:?


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun! I'm hoping all these early symptoms are a good sign, I used my last hpt and the line has gotten way darker since my first pos. , though I know a pos is a pos but an increasingly darker line can't be a bad thing!


----------



## melsy_11

oh sorry I meant the pattern of Lucy's chart how you can see an increase after O. It's so interesting that much happens that we are unaware of!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> oh sorry I meant the pattern of Lucy's chart how you can see an increase after O. It's so interesting that much happens that we are unaware of!

 Thats right hun:thumbup: im not that good with charting with this being my 1st attempt:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> oh sorry I meant the pattern of Lucy's chart how you can see an increase after O. It's so interesting that much happens that we are unaware of!
> 
> Thats right hun:thumbup: im not that good with charting with this being my 1st attempt:haha:Click to expand...

Not a clue what im looking for on chart :rofl:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah melsy that's so lovely that it's all getting real!! I think if were lucky enough to get a BFP again we'll be keeping it quiet, made the fatal mistake of telling EVERYONE last time straight away, then when I mc'd it was so vile having to explain to everyone :-( never again. So when are you going to the docs hun??
I love charting, not just for ttc'ing, more because I'm a bit of a geek and find the body completely miraculous!! It never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## melsy_11

I'm sure you'll get the hang of it soon!


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb you will get used to charting really quickly, just keep putting all the info in, don't forget to temp and you'll soon see a pattern!! I'll keep stalking it too!


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb you will get used to charting really quickly, just keep putting all the info in, don't forget to temp and you'll soon see a pattern!! I'll keep stalking it too!

I dont mind STALKERS at all :rofl:


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, I had thought about not saying anything but am just feeling so different then I did last time, plus my step mom's mother found out she has breast cancer recently and it's been hard on her so I thought we could use some good news.Plus my step mothers birthday is may 19th one day before my due date. Fingers crossed! I understand not saying anything also though, wasn't going to tell friends until after my apt's this week. I go Tues and Thurs, to do the bloods so they can make sure they are rising normally. My Dr. said it was a great sign that I already got a pos and that I was having twinges on both sides not just my ectopic side. 
I agree it's amazing how our bodies work, I know I've learned so much more about myself during this ttc journey!


----------



## melsy_11

I hope you catch this month Lucy! How are you feeling about it this month?


----------



## lucyoz34

That's fantastic that you feel so much better than last time hun, I'm sure things will be fine x it is gorgeous news to be able to tell ppl, seems to have such a positive effect  I loved seeing ppl's faces  lush xx I hope your step mums mum is as ok as she can be, such a vile thing to go through, puts so much strain on everyone x be lovely to lift their spirits with a little good news  x


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh I hope I do too, feel quite blah about it now, it's been so long!! I don't get as stressed about it as I did at the start! I know we did everything we could this month, so if we don't catch, it's obviously just not meant to be yet. I used all the pg test strips I had last cycle, and I deliberately haven't bought any more, so I can't get all stressed and poas 4times a day lol! I'm just going to wait and see what happens!! That's the intention anyway lol, I'll prob be a mess as usual!!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun! I'm staying very positive, it seems to have a good effect when you do! Yes it has been awful and so hard on her, so our news seemed to brighten her up a bit, especially with the due date being so close to her birthday.


----------



## melsy_11

lol you sound just like me, I went through way too many tests last month but I was very worried about having another ectopic. So this month I only kept one in the house and not my fav brand so I wouldn't be as tempted, but started having some signals and gave in went out and bought 5 cheap tests so I wouldn't feel bad about testing. That's the best thing though is not getting stressed about it. Hope you get that :bfp: really soon though, it'd be nice to see!


----------



## lucyoz34

Well ff changed it's mind! It decided I'd actually Ov'd a day later, so I'm still 3dpo!! Weird, its never done that before!


----------



## lullabybarb

Well im totally confused now :( i have been to see my gp tonight and he says because i have only recently had coil removed that im not fertile! he has asked me to do a 21 day progesterone blood test next time i have a cycle or even when i have had 3 days of high temps on ff, im so confused and told him that i have had ewcm and also high temps which have been same last 2 days (please can someone look at my chart) so im thinking maybe im ovulating or am i wrong?


----------



## Calasen

my doctor told us we were fertile as soon as it was removed honey :( and I know many of us on here were told the same :( I think your dr is wrong :S


----------



## lucyoz34

Well Hun reams and reams of evidence on here alone will show you that you can indeed be fertile as soon as your coil is removed. If you have no birth control, nothing stopping you from conceiving then you must be in some stage of your cycle. There are many many girls on here who've caught first cycle, me included!!! Perhaps your gp was not familiar with the mirena? It's hard to say from your chart where in your cycle you are hun, you need to have been temping for a bit longer. But if that defo was ewcm, and your temp stays up, them chances are that you may have Ov'd. Your temp only rises when you've ovd already. Why does he want to dive in and do tests and not just let your body return to normal for a few weeks?? It can take a few months or more to regain a normal cycle post mirena. How you feeling hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Well Hun reams and reams of evidence on here alone will show you that you can indeed be fertile as soon as your coil is removed. If you have no birth control, nothing stopping you from conceiving then you must be in some stage of your cycle. There are many many girls on here who've caught first cycle, me included!!! Perhaps your gp was not familiar with the mirena? It's hard to say from your chart where in your cycle you are hun, you need to have been temping for a bit longer. But if that defo was ewcm, and your temp stays up, them chances are that you may have Ov'd. Your temp only rises when you've ovd already. Why does he want to dive in and do tests and not just let your body return to normal for a few weeks?? It can take a few months or more to regain a normal cycle post mirena. How you feeling hun?

 Yes hun, i have seen the evidence from reading storys on here, as soon as he said it i thought that cant be right, i think very highly of this dr because if it had not been for him i would not have my ds 14 and dd 12, i mc'd 5 times after my 1st dd 19 and was about to give up hope until he suggested i have injections and it worked, im not dissapointed just very impatient Lol, i just feel with my age that every minuite is precious, thankyou for the reassurance:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Also these af like cramps are getting me down :( everday since coil removal i have had them and im sick of taking painkillers, the dr says it down to the hormonal changes after having mirena removed, has anyone else suffered this?


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Well im totally confused now :( i have been to see my gp tonight and he says because i have only recently had coil removed that im not fertile! he has asked me to do a 21 day progesterone blood test next time i have a cycle or even when i have had 3 days of high temps on ff, im so confused and told him that i have had ewcm and also high temps which have been same last 2 days (please can someone look at my chart) so im thinking maybe im ovulating or am i wrong?

That doesn't seem right at all hun, I've never heard of anyone saying you aren't fertile after having the mirena removed. Did he go into further detail as to why he would think that? I would just keep temping and monitoring your cm and such and hopefully you can find out where you are in your cycle soon! The only time I had cramps was my first a/f and they were awful, I couldn't even stand up.


----------



## lullabybarb

The Dr says because the mirena is hormonal and it can take a few months if not more for you to become fertile! does not make sense i know, he is also checking my progesterone levels 21 days into my cycle, i think this is because of my previous mc's as i had to have injections due to progesterone levels being low, its only taken 19 yrs for me to learn this, i have been reading up about it and it has really opened my eyes to know that a lot of pregnancys ending early on are because of this, i have added a link for you to look at.

https://www.wikihealth.com/The_role_of_progesterone_during_pregnancy


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, how are you doing hun? Did you come to a desicion on what you are going to do?


----------



## Calasen

not yet - we taking a week off from thinking about it (as much as possible anyway) trying to decide if we are gonna leave off trying until after the wedding we are going to in october or if we go ahead with forcing the breakthrough bleed.


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks for that link barb, thats really interesting. Iv suffered with spotting prior to af for a couple of months which has been controlled with vitb100. But I do kinda wonder if thats maybe what I had? I don't know. 
Im 4dpo today, and Iv got really light pinky spotting, and a crampy belly, so I dont really know what to think. 

Calasen I hope your ok, it can't be an easy decision to make x


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Thanks for that link barb, thats really interesting. Iv suffered with spotting prior to af for a couple of months which has been controlled with vitb100. But I do kinda wonder if thats maybe what I had? I don't know.
> Im 4dpo today, and Iv got really light pinky spotting, and a crampy belly, so I dont really know what to think.
> 
> Calasen I hope your ok, it can't be an easy decision to make x

 Your welcome Lucy:flower: i just think all this a guessing game Lol, i have never questioned my body soo much and i am learning more this time round and i have 3 kids:haha:

Calasen hun october is not too far away, i can imagine all this has been a big strain on you both and if you feel a break will do you both good then thats what you should do:hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

My body's really starting to do my head in now tbh. I don't like things I don't understand or cant make sense of. Growing up I never had any issues with my periods or anything, now all of a sudden its going wrong. I cant possibly spot right the way through till af a week friday! Thats just rediculous. I knew we should have started ttc years ago, but OH 'wasn't ready'. Now my body's decided its had enough. Sorry Im having a right old rant, feel really flat and fed up. I wish I was a bloke sometimes.


----------



## melsy_11

That sounds like a good idea Calasen, I'm sure ya'll will make the best desicion.


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> My body's really starting to do my head in now tbh. I don't like things I don't understand or cant make sense of. Growing up I never had any issues with my periods or anything, now all of a sudden its going wrong. I cant possibly spot right the way through till af a week friday! Thats just rediculous. I knew we should have started ttc years ago, but OH 'wasn't ready'. Now my body's decided its had enough. Sorry Im having a right old rant, feel really flat and fed up. I wish I was a bloke sometimes.

Aww hun:hugs: please dont give up hope! miracles really do happen :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Aww Lucy, I'm sorry you are going through that, I can't tell you how many breakdowns I've had since having my mirena removed. Men have it so easy!! It will happen though hun hang in there!


----------



## Calasen

**sits down to share a bottle of wine with Lucy**

we may as well have fun while our bodies try to figure themselves out for a change.


----------



## melsy_11

Just got my first results from my dr. today my level was 173, we won't know anything until thursday to make sure they have doubled but so far so good.


----------



## lullabybarb

Excellent hun How many tests do you have to have altogether?


----------



## melsy_11

just the 2 and they will go from there, looks like I'll probably have an ultrasound next week. She said that it was a really great number for how far along I am (the avg range was 5-50 but it varies alot) so fingers crossed I get more great news on thurs. They are going to do the hcg and progesterone on Thursday to make sure I'm producing enough of it also.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> just the 2 and they will go from there, looks like I'll probably have an ultrasound next week. She said that it was a really great number for how far along I am (the avg range was 5-50 but it varies alot) so fingers crossed I get more great news on thurs. They are going to do the hcg and progesterone on Thursday to make sure I'm producing enough of it also.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: thats brilliant news hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

That's lovely melsy xx all sounds very exciting


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen du know what if we lived anywhere near eachother I'd so take you up on that plan! I'd love a good cheer up over a bottle of wine x at least with you guys you know where it's coming from and were all going through something similar. Iv not told anyone were ttc, so it's not the kind of subject you just bring up is it! And oh is oblivious to most of it, as it's just easier and less stressful for me if he just knows the basics. Thanks for listening girls x


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Ladies! Made my mind a little more at ease, so hopefully it continues!


----------



## melsy_11

That's the wonderful thing about this thread, we all know what we are going through and the ups and downs. I've found no one gets it unless they are trying, have been trying. One of my friend's would look at me like I was crazy whenever I would get frustrated by the whole thing.


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Calasen du know what if we lived anywhere near eachother I'd so take you up on that plan! I'd love a good cheer up over a bottle of wine x at least with you guys you know where it's coming from and were all going through something similar. Iv not told anyone were ttc, so it's not the kind of subject you just bring up is it! And oh is oblivious to most of it, as it's just easier and less stressful for me if he just knows the basics. Thanks for listening girls x

:hug: I was born in Cardiff does that count? :) 

And I know what you mean, alot of our friends and family know we are trying because we had to put in a support network incase something else goes wrong with my health. But its not the same as having the opportunity of sitting and discussing all of the bad stuff and heartache that goes with it. All they seem to say is "stop trying so hard" or "stop stressing and it will happen" -- and other "supportive" comments ::dohh:


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Calasen du know what if we lived anywhere near eachother I'd so take you up on that plan! I'd love a good cheer up over a bottle of wine x at least with you guys you know where it's coming from and were all going through something similar. Iv not told anyone were ttc, so it's not the kind of subject you just bring up is it! And oh is oblivious to most of it, as it's just easier and less stressful for me if he just knows the basics. Thanks for listening girls x

Yes that would be so lovely if we could all meet up:happydance: at least we all have each others support as thats not possible:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

I think it kinda makes me feel a bit incompetent, like a bit of a failure. I'm very OCD about things, they have to be done perfectly or I'll take over and do it, I cant deal with things that are not quite right, i HAVE to do something about it! So the fact that my own body is out of my control and not doing what it should is really hard to take. But like you melsy, my friends would look at me silly lol.


----------



## lucyoz34

Yey calasen your welsh!!!lol yep those are the 'well-meaning' comments I get from my OH lol, and I'm sure friends would be the same. You just feel so tangled up in it all sometimes you want to scream. Thank god for this thread, it's been a huge help, seriously.


----------



## melsy_11

Haha I know exactly what you mean Lucy, I'm also very OCD lol and a control freak and a perfectionist and the list keeps going but I think that was what had been hardest for me too I kept saying to my husband "I'm doing everything right and I can't control what my body is doing" so very frustrating. It would be worse for me to talk to my friends about it because they just didn't get how frustrating and disappointing it was, even though they meant well!


----------



## pdmcd17

Melsy great news !!!

Calsen and Lucy can I join you in the cyber drink? 
Calsen Cardiff location of one if my fave shows

Afm I'm either 8-11 dpo I'm having my normal pms symptoms except I'm peeing all the time (for 3 days now) and that normally only happens 1 day before 
Af is still a week away.

I do hate not knowing what my body is doing, this journey is tough but at least we have each other


----------



## Calasen

**cracks open more bottles of wine** :) all welcome :)
:wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer:

:bunny::bunny:


PARTY!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> **cracks open more bottles of wine** :) all welcome :)
> :wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::wine::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> :bunny::bunny:
> 
> 
> PARTY!!!

Hahaaaaaaaaaaaa:happydance: Love it hun:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabub

Hi ladies
Have been stalking the thread since i was on last, it has been quite some time. In my last update i mentioned that DH and i couldnt try again til Sept because he was away at work. Well, YAY Sept is here and today i am 1DPO! Hoping something went our way, its not easy TTC when DH is only home 12 times a year! Good luck to all those ladies still trying, and woohooo to the ones who got their BFPs!!!! Bring on this dreaded TTW!


----------



## lullabybarb

wannabub said:


> Hi ladies
> Have been stalking the thread since i was on last, it has been quite some time. In my last update i mentioned that DH and i couldnt try again til Sept because he was away at work. Well, YAY Sept is here and today i am 1DPO! Hoping something went our way, its not easy TTC when DH is only home 12 times a year! Good luck to all those ladies still trying, and woohooo to the ones who got their BFPs!!!! Bring on this dreaded TTW!

Welcome wannabub:flower: fingers crossed for you and i hope you get your :bfp: soon:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Heya wannabub, glad your ok, good luck with your two week wait x


----------



## Calasen

Welcome back Wannabub :)

And why do I feel hungover after our cyber drink????

Grr bet I caught the mans cold!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Lol calasen, I'm such a lightweight now I fell asleep!! Did feel rough this morning though :/ 
My flippin body has had me in tears tonight, been spotting again today, at 5dpo. Im going to spot right through till af, I just know it. So Iv made a doctors appointment, earliest I can get is oct 4th. So my goal to have another child or be expecting by 35 is gone. I'm so gutted :-(. I can't help be really disappointed with oh for making me wait so long to try for a baby. Iv not said anything yet though, can't be dealing with an argument on top. horrible. 

Hope your all ok girls x


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Lol calasen, I'm such a lightweight now I fell asleep!! Did feel rough this morning though :/
> My flippin body has had me in tears tonight, been spotting again today, at 5dpo. Im going to spot right through till af, I just know it. So Iv made a doctors appointment, earliest I can get is oct 4th. So my goal to have another child or be expecting by 35 is gone. I'm so gutted :-(. I can't help be really disappointed with oh for making me wait so long to try for a baby. Iv not said anything yet though, can't be dealing with an argument on top. horrible.
> 
> Hope your all ok girls x


Ohhh hun:hugs: sorry to hear you are upset:hugs: as this is my 1st time after mirena removal im not sure about spotting:nope: does that definately mean you have not concieved? im sure i have read that with spotting you can still be pg, im not sure:wacko: how long have you been ttc? :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy big big :hugs:

I hope you're not gonna spot, maybe you did ov early then ff said and it's implantation

But either way I hope you get your answers as to what is going on


----------



## lucyoz34

Been ttc 9 cycles now post mc. A little light spotting around implantation time is good, but 4+5dpo is way to early for that sadly. If I did catch that egg then it won't be implanting. This is the third month Iv spotted prior to af, but this is the earliest. I think it's progesterone problems. Just wish there was a quick easy answer. Sorry to be all flat, it's not like me to get down. Just losing faith in it all.


----------



## pdmcd17

Lucy hon I'm so sorry
I really hope your doctor will give you answers and run tests
Good luck


----------



## Calasen

:hug: i'm sorry lucy :(


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hey gals, can you please tell me what you think of this line?? I'm 7-8dpo and I'm thinking it's an evap??? Please tell me your opinions!! Thanks!:winkwink:It's a $tree test


----------



## melsy_11

I see a line hun, I'm on my phone though, why do u think its a evap?did it come up within the normal time frame? Did it disappear? Also hun that's the same kind I used last week, there's a pic on here of mine on 234 you could compare , mine was very light at first also


----------



## gabbyskyy

Thanks for answering back!:flower: I left the room and came back 10-15 min later so I don't really know when it came up....:shrug: Also it's so faint I get cross eyed! I even pulled out my magnifying glass. LOL!I guess I gotta keep testing. I went and got FRERs today, so I'm gonna test again on friday.


----------



## gabbyskyy

melsy_11 said:


> I'm so excited!!! I'm going to call my Dr. to get in for my first bloods. I took a picture but for some reason on here it's too small too see, the top one is a :bfn:, I did with just water to compare. I did another test just a little bit ago and it was positive too!What do you think ladies??

I'm comparing ours and I think mine is an evap. Yours is pinkish and mine doesn't really have color. I''l take it as a negative for now, but won't give up hope yet. :winkwink:


----------



## melsy_11

No problem!well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! When are you expecting a/f?


----------



## melsy_11

Oh ok well that's what I had heard about evaps is they won't be pink , I couldn't tell by the pic because it was so light, but you never know, stay positive!


----------



## gabbyskyy

I will stay positive for sure!!! I have no idea when af is due! Aftre the Mirena my cycle has been soooo irregular. Got one that lasted 3weeks, then the next cycle 46days. So I just was going on my +opk for OV. we'll see!!!! I'll post results as I go!:dust: to all TTC!

Melsy, how has your early pregnancy been treatin ya so far?


----------



## melsy_11

Good , definitely stay positive! Ohh ok well I would retest for sure, was that with fmu? 
It's been great, I'm happy for any hormonal symptoms lol they make me feel better, but I've been soooo tired!! I go tomorrow for next bloods so we should know much more, but my first numbers were really good so I'm hoping for more good news tomorrow. Thanks for asking hun!


----------



## wannabub

lucyoz34 said:


> Lol calasen, I'm such a lightweight now I fell asleep!! Did feel rough this morning though :/
> My flippin body has had me in tears tonight, been spotting again today, at 5dpo. Im going to spot right through till af, I just know it. So Iv made a doctors appointment, earliest I can get is oct 4th. So my goal to have another child or be expecting by 35 is gone. I'm so gutted :-(. I can't help be really disappointed with oh for making me wait so long to try for a baby. Iv not said anything yet though, can't be dealing with an argument on top. horrible.
> 
> Hope your all ok girls x

Im sorry Lucy :growlmad: Fingers crossed evrything will be ok for you.


----------



## wannabub

melsy_11 said:


> Good , definitely stay positive! Ohh ok well I would retest for sure, was that with fmu?
> It's been great, I'm happy for any hormonal symptoms lol they make me feel better, but I've been soooo tired!! I go tomorrow for next bloods so we should know much more, but my first numbers were really good so I'm hoping for more good news tomorrow. Thanks for asking hun!

Good luck tomorrow Melsy :thumbup:


----------



## wannabub

I see a line on your test too Gabby, fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks wannabub and welcome back hun, Fingers crossed for you that you've caught this month! That's cool you are from Australia hun, I have family in N.S.W


----------



## melsy_11

lucyoz34 said:


> Been ttc 9 cycles now post mc. A little light spotting around implantation time is good, but 4+5dpo is way to early for that sadly. If I did catch that egg then it won't be implanting. This is the third month Iv spotted prior to af, but this is the earliest. I think it's progesterone problems. Just wish there was a quick easy answer. Sorry to be all flat, it's not like me to get down. Just losing faith in it all.

So sorry Lucy to hear you are spotting again :hugs: I hope you can get some answers soon hun


----------



## wannabub

Ohhhh really? Im in Western Australia. Love it! Im hoping something went our way this month too, I have had mirena out since April, but have only had 2 chances that fell at the right time. If we havent got lucky this month, its another long wait til timing is right again......January!!! But we stay hopeful, because we cant give up on what we really want without a bit of a fight!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Melsy good luck at the docs tomorrow. I'm sure everything is fine!

Thanks wannabub! My fingers x'd for u too! What day are you?


----------



## melsy_11

hehe yes I'm sure you do. We would like to go visit my family soon. Awww well fingers crossed it's your month!! How long did you have your mirena? Did you seem to go back to normal soon after you had it removed?


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Gabby! Did you try posting your test on the hpt thread? They would probably be able to give you a better answer to the line!


----------



## wannabub

Only 2 DPO today Gabby, its going to be a long wait! I had my mirena for the full 5 years, a few ups and downs while i had it, but worth it i think. I had the initial withdrawal bleed 3 days after removal, then had i think about a 56 day wait for AF. Once that came, i have had regular 28 day cycles like clockwork! So i cant complain at all. AF is due 21st, and its also my birthday that day........What an awesome present from DH!!!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

That would be an awesome present!! I'll def. keep my fingers crossed for you!! That's wonderful that you returned back to normal cycles! I hope your 2 ww doesn't go too slow for you:winkwink:


----------



## melsy_11

Hey Lucy, how are you doing today hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

I hope you get fantastic news today Melsy, i have everything crossed for you! please let us know when you have your results.


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> I hope you get fantastic news today Melsy, i have everything crossed for you! please let us know when you have your results.

Thanks hun! I'm waiting for my results now. I wish they would hurry up, you know how much I like to wait lol. The lady this morning who did my blood was new and she was nice but her blood taking skills were awful and she got me in one arm couldn't do it and then I asked her to try in the other arm because it hurt so bad and she finally got it but I already have bruises! I've never had someone do it so horrible before! How are you doing today hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

Im soo excited for you! i just know its going to be good news for you :)


----------



## lullabybarb

Im feeling rubbish today hun, cramps, back ache and feel like someone has sucked up all my energy! i hate feeling like this :( it has been 3 weeks today since coil removal and still no af......


----------



## melsy_11

awww I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. The cramps are back?? That's awful hun I wonder what could be causing all of it, maybe it's your body adjusting? Hope it all corrects itself soon and you can start getting back to normal.:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun, before i had the mirena fitted i used to suffer really bad periods, which is one of the reasons i had it, lots of pain which totally knocked me off my feet and left me feeling drained, i think its making up for lost time now :( oh well, it will be worth it if i can get my BFP, any news yet? im as anxious/excited as you are!


----------



## melsy_11

ohhh ,thats not good hun, but maybe it is your body getting ready for a/f then? Hopefully you get a bfp soon so you won't have to deal with it much! Hehe noo I'm so impatient too, I'll call them this afternoon if they haven't got back to me yet but I think it is their lunch time now. Ahh I just want to know the results so bad!!! lol


----------



## lullabybarb

Good things come to those who wait :) thats what i was told by my dad Lol.....

Is this your last blood test? what will happen next hun?


----------



## melsy_11

hehe i know but so much easier said than done:winkwink:

I think it just depends on todays results because if they are raising at a normal rate than I should be able to have an u/s next week, my levels have to be between 1000-2000 to see something on the u/s. I might go in for another draw next week to make sure they are that high before they do the u/s though.


----------



## melsy_11

I'm scared to have any more blood drawn after the terrible job that lady did!!:growlmad:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I'm scared to have any more blood drawn after the terrible job that lady did!!:growlmad:

 :growlmad: i would make sure it was a different lady hun:growlmad: you can refuse to let her do it:growlmad: have you seen my chart today? my temp has gone down:wacko: i think thats af signs??


----------



## melsy_11

I know I should refuse her, it was awful atleast she was nice though lol.
Hmmm that could absolutely be a good sign for a/f hun, I don't know how long it takes for you to see a pattern on ff though. I really hope something happens soon for you though I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you for being kind girls x 

Melsy in not feeling as bad today, spotted again a little earlier, not so much though. Just resigning myself to the fact it could be a long time till I'm pg. Just trying not to be resentful towards oh. Iv not spoken to him about it yet. 
How did your tests go hun, have you had the results yet??


----------



## melsy_11

Aww don't say that hun, I'm sure it will all get figured out soon and you will be getting you bfp before you know it.Was the spotting the same kind you had been having prior? I know how frustrating that dang spotting is though,everytime I had it I was in tears. Hang in there though hun:hugs:

No results yet, still waiting, last time she called me at 4 so I'm assuming it will be soon.Seems like the time is starting to go by really slow now that it's the afternoon:nope:


----------



## melsy_11

I just got my results they went up to 421 so they more than doubled!!:happydance::happydance: She said my progesterone was really good too. I go back on Saturday for one more and then if they doubled again I'll get my u/s next week!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I just got my results they went up to 421 so they more than doubled!!:happydance::happydance: She said my progesterone was really good too. I go back on Saturday for one more and then if the doubled again I'll get my u/s next week!

:wohoo: hunny:wohoo: thats excellent news :wohoo:


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my results they went up to 421 so they more than doubled!!:happydance::happydance: She said my progesterone was really good too. I go back on Saturday for one more and then if the doubled again I'll get my u/s next week!
> 
> :wohoo: hunny:wohoo: thats excellent news :wohoo:Click to expand...

 That is me running round my living room in excitement for you :wohoo:


----------



## melsy_11

hehehe thanks hun!!!! I was so thrilled my hands were shaking a little bit!!!!!! It made me feel soooo good to hear that!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

I told you everything would be ok :) i am a physcic he he, im really am soo pleased for you and i want to be pg very soon so we can be bump buddies :)

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## melsy_11

Hehe You must be, what will we be having?? :winkwink: Thanks though hun!! I've been feeling very positive but of course having more of a confirmation makes me feel better!! Awww I do hope you are not too far behind me hun!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Hehe You must be, what will we be having?? :winkwink: Thanks though hun!! I've been feeling very positive but of course having more of a confirmation makes me feel better!! Awww I do hope you are not too far behind me hun!!!

Your going to have a boy :)


----------



## melsy_11

hahaha Well I'll def. let you know if you are right!


----------



## melsy_11

Are you feeling any better yet hun? Is there anything that helps the cramps?


----------



## lullabybarb

Im feeling much better thanks, i have had some bad cramping today on and off and cant believe they have just stopped, the pain was unbearable this morning until i put on my fertility bracelet Lol, then they wasn't half as bad, i have a dull back ache and headache, i have been taking paracetomol but refused to take any today as sick of taking them, thanks for asking hun :)


----------



## melsy_11

I wouldn't take off your bracelet anymore hun:winkwink: I'm sorry hun, that would be miserable. When I have cramps I like some york peppermint patties lol an excuse for chocolate and also peppermint is supposed to be good for cramps. It seems like your body may be adjusting, I remember having weird things happening to me the first few weeks after I had my mirena removed.I think the headaches could be from the change in hormones.


----------



## lucyoz34

Melsy hun thats stunning news!! So chuffed for you ) x I wonder if they'll be able to see anything in the ultrasound!! 
Hope your feeling better barb and that af gets a wriggle on so you can plan next cycles bd'ing hehe ;-) xx

Melsy the spotting isn't as heavy as it was last time yet, very little really. But enough to show that something is not normal. Have you had any dotting since your ectopic hun??


----------



## pdmcd17

Melsy wonderful news!!! Can't wait to see the us pics next week!!!!

Lucy I'm glad it's light today hopefully it'll settle off

Lully I hope the cramping means af is here so you can really begin

Afm I'm now on cycle day 21 af should be here on mon
Ive been a tad nauseated ( granted skipped lunch), peeing like crazy and my boobs hurt ( the last 2 are normal for pms). This cycle the oh performed wonderfully so I'm a tad hopeful - but afraid to get my hopes up. 

I'm dying to test but will wait till ag is officially late meaning next thurs ( as my cycle has been as long as 28 days, but honestly I'm not sure


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, Thanks hun, I'm very excited!! They will be looking for the sac on the u/s but they wait until my numbers reach between 1000-2000, so far my numbers have been doubling every 36 hours so that's a great sign. 
That's good the spotting isn't heavy. Are you sure it couldn't be implantation?? I haven't spotted before a/f since my last cycle in April and I started the b- complex the beginning of May and then got pg that month and started spotting the day after my pos hpt. I haven't had any spotting since that though. Not sure what was causing it. 

Pdmcd17, Thanks hun!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! I hope to hear about your bfp next week!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Lucy, Thanks hun, I'm very excited!! They will be looking for the sac on the u/s but they wait until my numbers reach between 1000-2000, so far my numbers have been doubling every 36 hours so that's a great sign.
> That's good the spotting isn't heavy. Are you sure it couldn't be implantation?? I haven't spotted before a/f since my last cycle in April and I started the b- complex the beginning of May and then got pg that month and started spotting the day after my pos hpt. I haven't had any spotting since that though. Not sure what was causing it.
> 
> Pdmcd17, Thanks hun!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!! I hope to hear about your bfp next week!!


Some people spot and still get a :bfp: so dont give up hope:flower:

Pdmcd17, Thankyou! they have gone again now:dohh: confused.com

Melsy hunny:flower: please can you tell me what brand vit b complex is recommended? also strength, there are lots of different types and i want to make sure im buying the right ones:wacko:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Melsy hunny:flower: please can you tell me what brand vit b complex is recommended? also strength, there are lots of different types and i want to make sure im buying the right ones:wacko:

I use nature valley "super b-complex" Not sure if you have that brand though as it looks like it's made over here. Also I guess my dosage is on the low end of what they say to take for fertility. Here's a good article, I've seen alot of writings saying to start at 50mg of B-6 but the important thing is to take a B-complex, not just B-6 , you need the b-12 also , that's why it needs to be a B-complex https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1371/


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks hun :) did you take it all through your cycle and are you still taking it now? just seen a lot posts with ladies taking this so im going to get some, i will give anything that could help a try :)


----------



## melsy_11

I started taking it the day I got it which was right before O in May and continued until I had my shot for my ectopic ( you can't take any folic acid with that so I had to stop until my hcg went back to 0) Started back up soon as my numbers went down and have been taking it since, I love it!! It also has vitamin C, Folic Acid and some other good things. I know I found many ladies that take it, so I thought I would try , it isn't going to hurt anything. I've seen a few threads on here about it also.


----------



## melsy_11

You should start on the low end though and see how it goes and never go over 200mg I believe.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I started taking it the day I got it which was right before O in May and continued until I had my shot for my ectopic ( you can't take any folic acid with that so I had to stop until my hcg went back to 0) Started back up soon as my numbers went down and have been taking it since, I love it!! It also has vitamin C, Folic Acid and some other good things. I know I found many ladies that take it, so I thought I would try , it isn't going to hurt anything. I've seen a few threads on here about it also.

Thanks for the info hun:flower: just one more question:wacko: am i ok to still take my folic acid with it or does the vit b complex replace it? no more quwstions i promise:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

You can take it along with your folic acid/prenantal. Folic Acid is actually B-9 so they are fine together. I don't mind the questions hun!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thanks soo much hun :) there are so many different types on ebay lol, confused.com


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking it the day I got it which was right before O in May and continued until I had my shot for my ectopic ( you can't take any folic acid with that so I had to stop until my hcg went back to 0) Started back up soon as my numbers went down and have been taking it since, I love it!! It also has vitamin C, Folic Acid and some other good things. I know I found many ladies that take it, so I thought I would try , it isn't going to hurt anything. I've seen a few threads on here about it also.
> 
> Thanks for the info hun:flower: just one more question:wacko: am i ok to still take my folic acid with it or does the vit b complex replace it? no more quwstions i promise:haha:Click to expand...



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quest-Vi...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item5ae232cfa1


do these look ok? :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

No problem! I know I was confused so I just picked up one and thought I'd give it a try, it only had 2 mg of b-6 so it was very low


----------



## melsy_11

I think those are just b-6 hun, you need the b-complex, with the mix of all the b-vitamins


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I think those are just b-6 hun, you need the b-complex, with the mix of all the b-vitamins

:dohh: how about these:winkwink:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item20b8dca1e4


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> I think those are just b-6 hun, you need the b-complex, with the mix of all the b-vitamins
> 
> :dohh: how about these:winkwink:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item20b8dca1e4Click to expand...


These are the same ones with better description:wacko:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item20b8dca1e4


----------



## melsy_11

Well that's a b-complex but they don't show you exactly what's in it, the amounts of the other vitamins I mean.


----------



## melsy_11

it came up to the same page for me


----------



## pdmcd17

I found taking b complex 100 really help with my cycle more than anything else I tried.
It lengthened my lp and help my pms also ie the symptoms start alot later.

Lucy did the spotting start before your cycles with soy or after?
Just wondering if that was a factor.


----------



## lullabybarb

lullabybarb said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> I think those are just b-6 hun, you need the b-complex, with the mix of all the b-vitamins
> 
> :dohh: how about these:winkwink:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item20b8dca1e4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the same ones with better description:wacko:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item20b8dca1e4Click to expand...


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Now-Food...821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4156fefd5d

im losing it:wacko: posted same link twice:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

hehehe silly! I think those look fine hun!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehehe silly! I think those look fine hun!

pheweyyyyyyyyy:haha: i bet your laughing your head off at me:haha: either that or swearing ha ha:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

hehehe no because I do the same things , I've been having even more of those woopsy moments than normal:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehehe no because I do the same things , I've been having even more of those woopsy moments than normal:haha:

TTC Bug:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## melsy_11

heheh ,well you'll have to let me know if you feel any different after you start your b-complex!! They are supposed to help with so many different things


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> heheh ,well you'll have to let me know if you feel any different after you start your b-complex!! They are supposed to help with so many different things

I certainly will hun:winkwink:


----------



## melsy_11

You are such a night owl Barb!! Lol I can't believe how much I've been sleeping lately, I've never went to bed so early as I have been the last week lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Well not checking in for a week certainly leaves LOTS of pages to read through!!

CONGRATS to you melsy and avid!! SO ecstatic you both got your BFPs!!

I hope the rest of you get them soon too!

DH and I are still on a 'break' from ttc because of the Rubella (German Measles) vaccine I have to get on CD3 of my next cycle. I'm currently CD26 of a 30ish day cycle. I think af is due on Monday so I'll be getting the vaccine sometime next week and also getting bloods done to test my FSH. It was only 2.5mIU/mL (Avg. 3-10 to conceive) the last time I tested which was on CD31 last cycle. Dr said I could test again on CD3 to make sure everything was "working" properly though.

Oh and I wanted to ask about the B vitamins. My Prenatal Vitamins have a few different B vitamins in it already - do you think I should still take a B vitamin on top of that or is there enough in my prenatals?

Here's the ingredients:
Vitamin B1, Thiamin Mononitrate &#8211; 3.0 mg, Vitamin B2, Riboflavin Universal &#8211; 3.0 mg, Vitamin B6, Pyridoxine HCl &#8211; 50.0 mg, Vitamin B12, Cyanocobalamin &#8211; 8.0 ?g, Vitamin C, Ascorbic acid &#8211; 120.0 mg, Niacin, Niacinamide &#8211; 20.0 mg, Folic acid &#8211; 1.0 mg, Iron, Ferrous Fumarate &#8211; 28.0 mg, Calcium, Calcium Carbonate &#8211; 200.0 mg, Vitamin D, Vitamin D3 &#8211; 420.0 IU, Vitamin E, Vitamin E 500 &#8211; 30.0 IU, Iodine, Potassium Iodide &#8211; 150.0 ?g, Zinc, Zinc Oxide &#8211; 15.0 mg, Choline, Choline Bitartrate &#8211; 55.0 mg, and 250mg of DHA.

Well, congrats to everyone again! I can't wait to start ttc again...Christmas can't come soon enough!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Garden!! I hope the time goes by fast for you hun!
About the b-complex I was taking both a prenantal and the b-complex, I had read alot about it and it seemed fine to take both, my B-complex was fairly low dosage though. I started taking it because of spotting. I would read a little more about it and decide if you wanted to take both. I just kept seeing it was great for ttc and had seen tons of positives so decided to give it a try. Lots of luck hun!


----------



## melsy_11

Garden you could always run it by you Dr. since your prenatal already has 50 mg of b-6.


----------



## melsy_11

Actually that got me thinking, Barb are you taking just folic acid or is it a prenatal with other vitamins? Maybe you should run it by your dr. too before you start taking a b-complex.


----------



## wannabub

Melsy.....im so excited for you! Great to hear some good news!! Barb, im sorry you are still waiting, and are not feeling the best. I understand exactly how the wait feels, i went 56 days before she decided to show herself!! I really hope it is sooner for you. I really hope we start getting lots of BFPs on here!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Actually that got me thinking, Barb are you taking just folic acid or is it a prenatal with other vitamins? Maybe you should run it by your dr. too before you start taking a b-complex.

im just taking 400mcg of folic acid, 1 daily hun:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> You are such a night owl Barb!! Lol I can't believe how much I've been sleeping lately, I've never went to bed so early as I have been the last week lol

Yes:haha: a night owl i am:haha: i will be a tipsy night owl tonight :haha:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> Actually that got me thinking, Barb are you taking just folic acid or is it a prenatal with other vitamins? Maybe you should run it by your dr. too before you start taking a b-complex.
> 
> im just taking 400mcg of folic acid, 1 daily hun:hugs:Click to expand...

Ohh ok then you would be fine taking the b-complex!


----------



## lullabybarb

wannabub said:


> Melsy.....im so excited for you! Great to hear some good news!! Barb, im sorry you are still waiting, and are not feeling the best. I understand exactly how the wait feels, i went 56 days before she decided to show herself!! I really hope it is sooner for you. I really hope we start getting lots of BFPs on here!

 Thankyou Wannabub:flower: im just very impatient:wacko: i have been suffering bad cramps but the seem to be settling now, everytime i think af is due they seem to go away:wacko: yes i want to se lots of :bfp::wohoo:


----------



## melsy_11

I know we need some more :bfp: on here, hopefully soon!!


----------



## Calasen

I'm still waiting on my period!!! :( 2 and half months!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

But on the plus side saving money on tampons :)


----------



## melsy_11

Geez Calsen you poor thing!!:hugs: Have you had any signs of O,??


----------



## Calasen

I "think" i am now today

But who knows :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Evening girls  hope your all ok x
Pdmcd the spotting started the month before I started the soy and vitb100. I tried the soy to stop the spotting, but no luck. It's just weird how ir suddenly came on, after months of being normal. Very strange. 
Calasen have you decided what yOur going to do?? Are you still ttc'ing if your ov'ing now?? Could sit out the two week wait?? You never know you might get lucky??x


----------



## melsy_11

Lucy, one of the things that I was thinking was causing me to spot was a cyst. Maybe that could be it? Has the spotting stopped now?


----------



## Calasen

:hug: Lucy :)

We have decided to wait until after our friends wedding to consider next step officially, but for now are still :sex: as often as we want and enjoying it for a while - trying to regain any lost passion caused by baby stress. Kindda half trying as it were :)


----------



## lucyoz34

That's something else to consider melsy thank you, I'll look into that. I just want an answer, i can't deal with what I dont know. How serious are cysts??

Calasen you sound like your in such a different place to a couple of months ago x looking after you two has got to be the best medicine, you can deal with anything together when your strong x enjoy your naughties ;-) you never know what might happen in the meantime . I'm sure we'll all get what we hope for in the end. 

I spoke to OH earlier about stuff. He's kinda understanding slowly that babies don't appear out of thin air! Still feel quite disappointed with the whole situation, but talking about it did help ease my stress a bit  

I love that when I pick my phone up, the first thing I check is this thread lol, before Facebook, twitter, emails!! You guys are like my little cyber friends  lush xx


----------



## melsy_11

I know how you feel Lucy, it is so annoying not knowing what is going on. No the cysts aren't usually serious . I went to my old Dr. thinking I had one but he just brushed me off, and told me I was fine, however when I got pg in May the ectopic was in my left tube and I had the cyst ( maybe corpus luteum ) on my right? So I wondered if that cyst was there prior because after my first a/f after my mirena removal I had pain on my right and it kind of felt like something was in there. Also after that was when the spotting started. Who knows what was going on in there. They are pretty common though. Did the spotting stop hun?


----------



## melsy_11

haha I also should mention my previous Dr. also told me I was fine when I had the ectopic so he was an idoit , and he didn't do an u/s when I thought I may have a cyst which , they should always do an u/s to look for a cyst because they are often missed during a regular exam I found that out from my Dr. now that I switched to


----------



## lucyoz34

I wonder if it is a cyst Iv got then? I wonder how the cyst causes the spotting though, whether it can interrupt the progesterone release? I need to investigate!! Did yours just disappear on it's own? Or is it still there?? I'm still spotting today yea, going by track record I will now through to af, Iv accepted that now. In a way it's a good thing, OH has arranged a big night out for my 35th birthday in two weeks, an I really fancy a blistering drinkie poos!! I don't remember the last time I was a mess!!lol 
How are you doing melsy? Any more pg symptoms yet?? No nausea??


----------



## melsy_11

It could be hun, sure is something to look into, I've read that they usually don't affect your chance of getting pregnant, and I have no idea why they cause you to spot. The one I had with my ectopic at first was quite large and the last u/s I had when my numbers were still going down, it had decreased in size but was still there and I haven't had an u/s since so I'm not sure but I think it probably went away. They usually go away on their own after a few cycles I guess. 
Awww well that will be wonderful for you hun! Hope you have a fantastic birthday!!
I'm doing well, soooooo exhausted I can't believe it, I've never been so tired. Am starting to feel a little nauseous:sick: the last few days, but not full blown morning sickness yet. I didn't have any symptoms with our son, lol but I'm loving it, makes me feel good about those pregnancy hormones doing the right thing this time! Thanks for asking hun!


----------



## melsy_11

The one I had could of been the corpus luteum , to support the pregnancy, I have no idea just thought it was strange that it was on the opposite side of where the ectopic was, like maybe it had been there prior and that was the reason I started spotting for those few months, I'll never know just a theory lol also I didn't have spotting on my next cycles after that so it kind of would make sense


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> Actually that got me thinking, Barb are you taking just folic acid or is it a prenatal with other vitamins? Maybe you should run it by your dr. too before you start taking a b-complex.

Reading through the pages... and just wanted to let you know - I am taking my prenatal vitamins and from my bloodwork they found a B deficiency and the dr has me taking the B - super complex liquid (which is utterly disgusting) - so you CAN take them together!

I even checked with the pharmacist..


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> melsy_11 said:
> 
> 
> Actually that got me thinking, Barb are you taking just folic acid or is it a prenatal with other vitamins? Maybe you should run it by your dr. too before you start taking a b-complex.
> 
> Reading through the pages... and just wanted to let you know - I am taking my prenatal vitamins and from my bloodwork they found a B deficiency and the dr has me taking the B - super complex liquid (which is utterly disgusting) - so you CAN take them together!
> 
> I even checked with the pharmacist..Click to expand...

Thanks Avid, that's good to know I just didn't want to give medical advice without knowing 100% lol . How are you feeling hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

It has been very quiet on here today ladies....how is everyone?


----------



## Calasen

i have a cold so am hiding :)


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> i have a cold so am hiding :)

Aww hun:flower: hope you start feeling better soon:hugs:


----------



## avidwriter15

I went to Emergency with some bleeding tonight.. no definitive answers but HCG isn't where it should be for 5 weeks and nothing on u/s with numbers like 444... sad because I think I am losing it.. very little bleeding but.. follow up with OB on Monday. 

On a side note.. someone stole my cell phone in the Emergency Room...


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> I went to Emergency with some bleeding tonight.. no definitive answers but HCG isn't where it should be for 5 weeks and nothing on u/s with numbers like 444... sad because I think I am losing it.. very little bleeding but.. follow up with OB on Monday.
> 
> On a side note.. someone stole my cell phone in the Emergency Room...

:cry: Avid hun i am so sorry:cry: do you have any pains? and are you still bl'ing? and what was the colour you were losing? im asking all these questions because if it was brown in colour that means its old blood, also when your mc you suffer a lot of abdominal cramps, i thought i had lost my 1st daughter after i experienced the same and i went straight to a+e and they told me i had miscarried and that i had to have a d+c the next day, i refused to go through with it until i'd had a scan, which when they did there she was, all ok, i lost another 5 after her:cry: but went on to have 2 more so please stay positive,if you need someone to talk to im here:hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah avid I'm so sorry hun xx it's a hell of a rollercoaster isn't it. Big hugs for you x try and keep positive, it's not all over yet xx be thinking of you xx


----------



## melsy_11

Avid, I'm so sorry hun. Try to stay positive though , I had a friend who bled almost her entire first tri and everything was fine, and it doesn't really matter what your hcg is, as long as it's doubling. Hang in there hun and take it easy..feel free to pm if you want to talk hun


----------



## pdmcd17

Avid hon fx'd and big hugs


----------



## gardenofedens

aww Avid I'm so sorry! I hope everything is alright! Lots of hugs!


----------



## Calasen

:hug: Avid try to relax and stay positive its possible to have low nu,bers and bleed and still go on to have a healthy baby , Sending you all the luck and hopeful wishes I can XXX


----------



## avidwriter15

thanks everyone - the bleeding stopped - it wasn't very much at all - it was bright red and watery - no clots or anything - doctor was more concerned with the numbers. Will know more later in the week. still cramping but its not any different than the cramping I have had since the beginning...


----------



## lullabybarb

avidwriter15 said:


> thanks everyone - the bleeding stopped - it wasn't very much at all - it was bright red and watery - no clots or anything - doctor was more concerned with the numbers. Will know more later in the week. still cramping but its not any different than the cramping I have had since the beginning...

Aahh thats good that the bleeding has stopped! i will keep everything crossed for you:flower:


----------



## pdmcd17

That's good Avid!

Afm af is suppose to come tomorrow, I have some of my normal pms signs but they can also be p symp. I was unbelievably weepy watching the new dr who it wasn't even that sad. If this is a new pms symp I'm not liking it

I'm hoping af stays away- but I'm sure she'll rear her ugly head tomorrow


----------



## melsy_11

avidwriter15 said:


> thanks everyone - the bleeding stopped - it wasn't very much at all - it was bright red and watery - no clots or anything - doctor was more concerned with the numbers. Will know more later in the week. still cramping but its not any different than the cramping I have had since the beginning...

that's good to hear hun, hope you get some good news this week, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## melsy_11

pdmcd17, hoping you get your bfp this week hun!!


----------



## melsy_11

Barb, how are you doing hun?


----------



## purplerat

Hi ladies,


How long did it take your cycles to become regular?

My first cycle was 34 days, should i expect this one to also be 34 days? I thought that the first would be an exception and I would go back to a regular 28 day cycle. If it was meant to be 28 days I am 4 days late but if its meant to be 34 days I am due on the 14th. Got some AF type pains, though hoping for pregnancy! Taken many tests at bfn though.... so frustrating!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Barb, how are you doing hun?

 Hi Hun:flower: im feeling terrible:cry: lots of cramps and lower backache and tender (.)(.)s i have had some pains in my right side! im just soo fed up now:cry: my temps are all over the place, i just wished i knew what was happening with my body:cry: it would not be so bad if the cramps would ease off a little....

How are you? awaiting your results tomorrow:winkwink:


----------



## melsy_11

Awwww I'm sorry hun:hugs: , that is just awful! I wish it would get better for you soon. It will get better though hun it may just take some more time:nope:
I'm doing well, just been completely exhausted. Waiting patiently for my results tomorrow.:haha:


----------



## Calasen

hey purplerat, my cycles took 6 months to sort themselves out but I know some found theirs sorted themselves straight away. It's just a case of wait and see.


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> hey purplerat, my cycles took 6 months to sort themselves out but I know some found theirs sorted themselves straight away. It's just a case of wait and see.

 sorry hun! here is me moaning only after having coil removed just 3 weeks ago:nope: im just sick of pain and taking painkillers all the time, soo frustrating:wacko:


----------



## Calasen

awww dont apologise honey - they sorted themselves out in the end, for a while at least, Looks like I just gonna have a 6 month on/6 month off cycle now :( if so I'll be back to trying for a baby in 4 months unless my period reappears before then.


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> awww dont apologise honey - they sorted themselves out in the end, for a while at least, Looks like I just gonna have a 6 month on/6 month off cycle now :( if so I'll be back to trying for a baby in 4 months unless my period reappears before then.

 It must be very frustrating for you hun:growlmad: its just so awful not being in control of our own bodys:growlmad: i really hope and prey that you dont have to wait that long:nope: my cycles were like clockwork before the mirena, every 28 days, if i had known what the coil does to you i would never of had it! i was also suffering severe depression:cry: and could never understand why:wacko: which now i do!! it was the coil!! i feel a totally different person now, i really feel that not enough information is given when considering this as i think a lot of women would never of had it if they'd known:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

My first year on mirena was awful,I would have mood swings and I was depressed and just not myself at all. Glad to be done with it now! How many days have you been off of the mirena Barb? I just looked at my ff I got my first a/f 24 days after my removal.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> My first year on mirena was awful,I would have mood swings and I was depressed and just not myself at all. Glad to be done with it now! How many days have you been off of the mirena Barb? I just looked at my ff I got my first a/f 24 days after my removal.

Melsy hun 24 days exactly, did you have a breakthrough bleed after removal? i had mine removed on the 18th, then had heavy loss on 19th, 20th and 21st and then it stopped and then on the 25th i had a brown loss and nothing but a bad stomache since:wacko: i would cope better if i did not have af like cramps really bad every day, i just want it to go away:cry:


----------



## melsy_11

I had a tiny bit of spotting 3 days after my removal and then nothing until that a/f. My first a/f was a normal flow like I used to have before mirena but the ones after that were just brown spotting maybe some pink and really really super light, lets put it this way I've had the same box of light tampons since Feb!!! How long did that brown spotting last? I'm sorry hun, I can imagine how frustrating it is for you.:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

My bleed after removal was proper full on like the af's i used to have before with really bad pains and feeling totally drained, im still convincing myself it was an af, i just dont understand the pains almost everyday though :( i have not heard any other ladies complaining of pain! the brown loss wasn't a lot at all, it was when i wiped myself with some tissue, sorry tmi...never again will i have the mirena....im so pleased your cycle returned back to normal so quickly, it has given me some hope :)


----------



## melsy_11

I kind of would think that was a/f then too hun. I guess you'll see if you get another one in the next couple weeks. I don't understand what the pains could be though, I've never heard of anything about pains.... Your dr. didn't have any ideas as to what it could be? Well my cycle never got back to normal hun, I mean I was o'ing right on schedule but besides that the flow has never been the same. I guess that doesn't really matter though. It was really frustrating though as I didn't feel normal. I would never go on mirena again either


----------



## melsy_11

ohhh how much later after your mirena removal did you have the ewcm? Would the timing line up for the middle of your cycle if that was your a/f?


----------



## avidwriter15

before mirena i had normal cycles... five days of average bleeding ... could go through one tampon in about 4 hours... with mirena I bled all the time three weeks on one week off... but it was all spotting.. I wore a pantyliner all the time. Cramps ALL the time... I couldn't get aroused without cramping (sorry if thats TMI)

After Mirena I had about a 12 hour break then the flow started - HEAVY bleeding.. filled a super tampon in 30 minutes. Crazy cramping.. tapered off - 28 days exactly I woke up went to the bathroom and looked down there was blood pouring down my leg. three days of heavy bleeding it was over. 

Last month had a chemical and this month pregnant but spotting at 4+6 -

I think Mirena ruined my body and I would NEVER go back....


----------



## melsy_11

That's awful Avid. How long did you have it for?


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> That's awful Avid. How long did you have it for?

Three years... and when I complained to my OB she said it was normal - that it happened to her - little did I know it would only get worse...


----------



## melsy_11

how is that normal?? I wished I would of done some research before going on it. Oh well glad I'm done with it now atleast. How are you feeling hun?


----------



## avidwriter15

tired... gotta get up super early tomorrow to call my OB I haven't seen since I got the Mirena out in May - I was hoping to have time to shop around for one I wanted to deliver my baby but with my levels and issues I am going to have to go to them for the time being... if they can't get me in tomorrow I am going to have to go to my regular doctor and it takes them DAYS to get the results back from a blood test.... 
other than that I feel pregnant! - no bleeding - CM is back and boobs sore and slight nausea ... and the stretchy cramping! Just feel pregnant! Which is totally fine by me! 

Took an IC hpt today and still showing pg... so far with mine that was the least sensitive test I had and it has a good dark line so hoping my levels aren't dropping but climbing with some sort of URGENCY!!!

I keep telling the baby it needs to stick but maybe all of my frustrated yelling at the preschooler is making baby cautious! Three almost four year olds DON"T LISTEN!!!!


----------



## melsy_11

ohhh I have a wonderful ob that I switched to when I was having my ectopic and my original ob in Stone Oak was a complete idoit. One of the girls I've met since we've been here told me about her ( We are fairly new to San Antonio) thank goodness because I was in the middle of the ectopic and needed answers. Anyways they are wonderful there if you want the name. 
I know what you mean, it's so nice to have any pg symptoms, I think you will be fine just try and stay positive in the mean time. Also everything I've learned about hcg levels which is alot over the past few months is the most important thing is that they are doubling in the right amount of time. 
Lol no they don't at all , I repeat my self about a thousand times a day that I get tired of my own voice:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> ohhh how much later after your mirena removal did you have the ewcm? Would the timing line up for the middle of your cycle if that was your a/f?

It was 17 days later that i had the EWCM so the timing would have been right after the 3 day bleed:wacko:


----------



## Calasen

I loved having the coil in for the 7 years I had one I had no problems with pain, which before the coil would cripple me every month and it managed to reduce the amount I would bleed each month.

I have alot of stuff going on that can and does it seem, affect my cycle so I don't blame the coil for the problems now.


----------



## melsy_11

Calasen, that's great you've had a good experience on mirena, I think it's just like any bc, some people do good on one and not on another.


----------



## pdmcd17

I think I'm done ttc
I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
Feeling like a failure every month
Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march

I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore

You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc


----------



## lullabybarb

pdmcd17 said:


> I think I'm done ttc
> I can't do this anymore the disappointment of bfn or af arriving
> Feeling like a failure every month
> Im gonna just stop ttc for a while and see if I want to continue - I was only gonna ttc till march
> 
> I even suggested to my oh to make an appointment to get snipped today - I don't think I can take the emotional toll anymore
> 
> You ladies have been supportive and amazing I wish you all success with ttc

Oohhh hun:cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! Please dont make any decisions right away that you may regret:nope: i felt exactly the same when i'd had my 4th m'carriage and insisted that i was only going to give it one more try and then give up, i then had my 5th mc and went to the gp to ask to be sterelized, he persuaded me to try one more time and by some miracle i went on to have my DS and then my DD so please take my advice when i say "never give up hope" please pm if you need to talk:hugs:


----------



## Calasen

Oh honey :hug: I soo know that feeling right now :( Just had 3 friends annouce their expecting and had to put on a brave face as friend had her first ultrasound today as well :(

Really can feel my heart break every time. :( I would give anything to have just one little child of my own :( Instead I can feel myself die inside everytime we fail :(


----------



## lullabybarb

How was your blood results melsy?


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> How was your blood results melsy?

They doubled again!She said they were rising nicely. I just got back from another blood draw this afternoon, to make sure they are in the u/s level. So I'll get those results tomorrow and hopefully an u/s later in the week. Just want to have that u/s already!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> How was your blood results melsy?
> 
> They doubled again!She said they were rising nicely. I just got back from another blood draw this afternoon, to make sure they are in the u/s level. So I'll get those results tomorrow and hopefully an u/s later in the week. Just want to have that u/s already!!!Click to expand...

 That is excellent news :happydance: whooooooo:happydance: im so pleased for you.....we need some PMA on here today:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun!! Yes I agree seems to be a sad day on here today


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Thanks hun!! Yes I agree seems to be a sad day on here today

 I have had a good day today:thumbup: totally pain free:winkwink: i better not speak too soon though:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

aww that's wonderful news hun!!!!! I bet that is a nice change!!! When should you get your b-complex?


----------



## lullabybarb

My temps are up and down up and down:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

hehehe, they are for sure!! I have no idea what that could mean


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> aww that's wonderful news hun!!!!! I bet that is a nice change!!! When should you get your b-complex?

 Well i went to the chemist in asda today and spoke to the pharmacist, i asked her if they were ok to take with my 400mcg of folic acid and she says because b-complex has folic acid in not to take them:wacko: so confused now:wacko: but what does she know:haha: you ladies are the experts:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

wow that is weird I take 800 mg of folic acid a day lol. Everyone seems to have differing opinions.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> wow that is weird I take 800 mg of folic acid a day lol. Everyone seems to have differing opinions.

previous to having mirena out i went to see my gp about wanting a baby at the age of 41:wacko: i asked her if there was anything that i could take to help me to have a healthy pregnancy, she says folic acid and that there were 2 strengths, 400 and 800 and that because none of my children had spina bifida that i would not need the 800:wacko: what harm can it do if i choose to take 800 myself:winkwink:


----------



## melsy_11

I guess it's different everywhere, my prenantal vitamin has 800 mg. You know if you were concerned you could just take the b-complex and stop the folic acid by itself because then you would be getting all the other b-vitamins and the same amount of folic acid that you are already taking!


----------



## lullabybarb

Now experiencing twinges/pain on my right side:wacko: also tender (.)(.)'s isn't that ovulating signs:wacko:


----------



## melsy_11

could be hun, just depends on if that is normal for you. I always get twinges on the side that I'm o'ing on. It's really hard to say, that first month off mirena though. You could always bd just in case lol


----------



## lullabybarb

I am soo :wacko: PMA PMA PMA:haha: :sex: :spermy: :dohh:


----------



## melsy_11

hehe I know hun, but something is bound to happen sometime!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe I know hun, but something is bound to happen sometime!!!

 :haha::haha::haha: i have firmly told myself that im going to wait patiently:haha::haha::haha: silly o clock here again and so very NOT :sleep: addicted to bnb:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## melsy_11

hehe well hun I'll wait with you! Lol you are up late like always! I almost went to bed an hour ago at 7:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe well hun I'll wait with you! Lol you are up late like always! I almost went to bed an hour ago at 7:haha:

 Perhaps if i went to bed earlier it would be less time for me to be impatient:haha: being patient is easier said than done:haha: now im having pains in my right side again and mild af like cramps:wacko: i think my mind is playing tricks on me:haha: you watch that ugly :witch: appear on our wedding anniversary weekend away:wacko: i was really hoping sooner so we could :sex: for england:blush:


----------



## melsy_11

lol well for me it doesn't matter what time I go to bed I'm always impatient!!!I try to be patient it's just so hard!! Aww I hope not hun , fingers crossed she doesn't ruin your weekend away!


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning girls x 

Melsy that's lovely news about your bloods, sounds like everything is going really well!!!

Barb there's no harm in taking 800 of folic acid, your body will just absorb what it can. Also it wouldn't be available to buy at that strength over the counter without a warning if there was any reason you shouldn't take it. 
Also barb just wondering how do you temp if you dont mind me asking?? Only I used to have random temps like yours while I was temping orally, it was recommended to me to temp vaginaly, and now it's a lot more accurate!

Pdmcd I hope your feeling a little better x it's so emotional this process, I don't know how we cope with the constant failure x big hugs x it will happen sometime for you xx


----------



## Calasen

https://leasticoulddo.com/comic/20100331
https://leasticoulddo.com/comic/20100401
https://leasticoulddo.com/comic/20100402

for a brief comic interlude :)


----------



## melsy_11

Well I just got my 4th results!! 2135!! :happydance:She said they are very very pleased with the numbers and I don't have to have any more blood work done! I go in on the 29th for my first u/s since everything is looking really good and like a viable pregnancy. Awww I feel like I can breathe a little bit, all those numbers were starting to get to me. She thought I would of been further along because my numbers are higher , like multiples high......I've read that can go either way so I guess we'll see on the 29th!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Congrats Melsey!! 
So, I wanted to pop in and say I got af cd32!!! Not a bfp, but I'm excited because my cycles are finally starting to regulate since mirena removal in June.

How has everyone been?


----------



## melsy_11

well so much for being able to breathe, I started spotting:cry::cry::cry:
They are trying to get me in for an u/s today or it will be tomorrow morning if not today, I'm so depressed


----------



## gabbyskyy

Spotting can be normal in pg. Don't worry too much....your numbers are great!:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> well so much for being able to breathe, I started spotting:cry::cry::cry:
> They are trying to get me in for an u/s today or it will be tomorrow morning if not today, I'm so depressed

 Hun dont think the worst:nope: i had bleeding with all my children, your numbers are fantastic and im soo pleased to hear that:flower: stay positive, please pm me if you need someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

melsy what kinda spotting huni, can you describe it?xx


----------



## melsy_11

Well I had an u/s the little one is right where it should be and everything looks great, the little bean is at the very top of my uterus which is good and isn't showing signs of a miscarriage. They put me on pelvic rest in the meantime. I was so freaked out by the spotting it just brought back all the feelings from my ectopic. I'll update more later I'm on my phone, thanks for your positive words ladies!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

melsy what kinda spotting huni, can you describe it?xx


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Well I had an u/s the little one is right where it should be and everything looks great, the little bean is at the very top of my uterus which is good and isn't showing signs of a miscarriage. They put me on pelvic rest in the meantime. I was so freaked out by the spotting it just brought back all the feelings from my ectopic. I'll update more later I'm on my phone, thanks for your positive words ladies!!!

 Thats fantastic news:hugs: im so pleased they did a scan, it has given you reassurance, are they going to scan you again in a few weeks? :hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks for updating melsy hun x I understand totally how stressful this is x your us sounds great xxx your in my head constantly. pls let us know how things are xxx


----------



## melsy_11

It was like pink staining, almost like if you ever had a uti, then when I had the u/s there was a small amount of old brown blood


----------



## melsy_11

I'll post the pic when we get home, made me cry right there when I saw it! They will rescan me on the 29th my original apt. They should def see the heartbeat by then!


----------



## lucyoz34

light brown and old pink blood is good hun xxxx it all stil sounds good xxxxxx your numbers sound really good xxxxx

god this is so stresful xxxx


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks so much ladies, you all are so wonderful and it's so nice to have this support here!!!


----------



## melsy_11

That's what I keep saying, it just seems like it's so hard so when I saw the spotting I just felt terrible but I'm trying to stay pos. And the scan made me feel really good. I just always think about my pregnancy with our son and I didn't have spotting so just brought back all these terrible feelings


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:
 

> I'll post the pic when we get home, made me cry right there when I saw it! They will rescan me on the 29th my original apt. They should def see the heartbeat by then!

 Aww:hugs: im so glad everything is ok hun and i cant wait to see pic:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks so much hun!:hugs:What a stressful day it was though.
heres the pic of the little one!
 



Attached Files:







lilbean913.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## melsy_11

I think if you click on the pic it should get bigger


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I think if you click on the pic it should get bigger

 Aww:baby: how reassuring for you hun! how are you feeling now?:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

I'm feeling better, but of course it still makes me worry but I'm trying not to and just trying to focus on all the positives that the u/s tech was telling me today.Ohhh also a good thing the sac was measuring right where it should at 4 weeks!


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I'm feeling better, but of course it still makes me worry but I'm trying not to and just trying to focus on all the positives that the u/s tech was telling me today.Ohhh also a good thing the sac was measuring right where it should at 4 weeks!

Hun, it does not matter how many times people try to reassure you and tell you not to worry you still will, its natural for you to worry but i think its good that they are looking after you and making sure everything is ok! has the bleed'ing stopped? i know exactly how you are feeling as i have been there so many times but try to stay positive! everything looks great and its soo lovely seeing your little bean:baby::hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

I know that is sooo true!!! Yes , they are absolutely wonderful there and take super good care of me. I'm very happy to have such a nice dr. and nurses! You said you spotted while pregnant with your children? The spotting has seemed to stop, it was very light and it just was like just staining when I wiped. Trying to stay positive and just can't wait for my next u/s to see the heartbeat!! Thanks hun , I looked at the picture probably a thousand times already


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I know that is sooo true!!! Yes , they are absolutely wonderful there and take super good care of me. I'm very happy to have such a nice dr. and nurses! You said you spotted while pregnant with your children? The spotting has seemed to stop, it was very light and it just was like just staining when I wiped. Trying to stay positive and just can't wait for my next u/s to see the heartbeat!! Thanks hun , I looked at the picture probably a thousand times already

 yes i didn't just spot, it was quite a bit which is why i panicked so much, i really didn't breathe out until i was past 12 weeks, soo heart wrenching!! it sounds like yours is "old blood" and even better that you have now stopped! saying that though while watching "pregnant and i didnt know it" ladies were having normal periods which is why they did not have a clue until they went into labour, you just take plenty of rest now and keep looking at your little bean:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Oh I can imagine how hard that was, soon as I saw this tiny bit today I was in tears and called my dh to come home . It's so hard seeing any though it just makes you completely worry. I know I can't imagine having normal periods but I guess it does happen! Did you have alot of u/s with your pregnancies and the bleeding? I am for sure hun, they said no lifting and pelvic rest, which is completely fine I just want the lil one to stay put!! 
How was your day today hun?


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Morning girls x
> 
> Melsy that's lovely news about your bloods, sounds like everything is going really well!!!
> 
> Barb there's no harm in taking 800 of folic acid, your body will just absorb what it can. Also it wouldn't be available to buy at that strength over the counter without a warning if there was any reason you shouldn't take it.
> Also barb just wondering how do you temp if you dont mind me asking?? Only I used to have random temps like yours while I was temping orally, it was recommended to me to temp vaginaly, and now it's a lot more accurate!
> 
> Pdmcd I hope your feeling a little better x it's so emotional this process, I don't know how we cope with the constant failure x big hugs x it will happen sometime for you xx

 Thanks for the advice hun:flower: i am going to the drs in the morning so i will speak to the nurse, i have been temping orally and yes my temps are everywhere so i will try vaginaly:winkwink:


----------



## Calasen

Really struggling today :(

went into town and all I saw was baby's and pregnant women, and facebook and stuff is covered in sonograms and baby photos :(

Close to just giving up on everything now :(

Hows the rest of you coping in this heartbreaking time??

Been ages since some of you have spoken :(

All ok?

Barb and Melsy - I am over the moon that you guys have got your beans and things are going well for you both now. I haven't been commenting though as just seeing you discuss pregnancy symptoms and sonograms is breaking my heart as I soo wish I could be discussing that as well.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> Oh I can imagine how hard that was, soon as I saw this tiny bit today I was in tears and called my dh to come home . It's so hard seeing any though it just makes you completely worry. I know I can't imagine having normal periods but I guess it does happen! Did you have alot of u/s with your pregnancies and the bleeding? I am for sure hun, they said no lifting and pelvic rest, which is completely fine I just want the lil one to stay put!!
> How was your day today hun?

 Please god! please let my very good friend melsy's lil bean stick:flower: i will send a prayer each day for you hun, he always answers my prayers......

I had lots of u/s 6,8,10,12 weeks, mainly for reassurance, it is my one concern about becoming pregnant, but i think its great that with temping and knowing when you have ovulated and then counting dpo that you can find out if your pg earlier, i think the heartbeat is picked up at 6weeks on an u/s, i have also read that women are buying a doppler now which is what the midwife uses to listen to babys heartbeat, they are not too expensive and it can give you reasurance on a daily basis, i have attached a link for you to see.........

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fetal-do...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4cf85f6cc5

My day has been quite good thankyou but not my evening, my son had a funny turn which frightened the life out of me but he is ok now:hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> Really struggling today :(
> 
> went into town and all I saw was baby's and pregnant women, and facebook and stuff is covered in sonograms and baby photos :(
> 
> Close to just giving up on everything now :(
> 
> Hows the rest of you coping in this heartbreaking time??
> 
> Been ages since some of you have spoken :(
> 
> All ok?
> 
> Barb and Melsy - I am over the moon that you guys have got your beans and things are going well for you both now. I haven't been commenting though as just seeing you discuss pregnancy symptoms and sonograms is breaking my heart as I soo wish I could be discussing that as well.


Oohhhh hun:cry: i am so sorry! im just trying to keep up the PMA as miracles can happen and im sure it will for you too! i know its heartbreaking when you want it so bad, and i know what you mean regarding seeing pg ladies and babies everywhere! although i have children already im still aching to be a mummy again and i know with my hubbys lsc and the risk of me having a mc and not forgetting my age, i know its asking for a lot but im being hopeful as thats all i can do, i will also say a prayer for you too hun each day:hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

lullabybarb said:


> Please god! please let my very good friend melsy's lil bean stick:flower: i will send a prayer each day for you hun, he always answers my prayers......
> 
> I had lots of u/s 6,8,10,12 weeks, mainly for reassurance, it is my one concern about becoming pregnant, but i think its great that with temping and knowing when you have ovulated and then counting dpo that you can find out if your pg earlier, i think the heartbeat is picked up at 6weeks on an u/s, i have also read that women are buying a doppler now which is what the midwife uses to listen to babys heartbeat, they are not too expensive and it can give you reasurance on a daily basis, i have attached a link for you to see.........
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fetal-do...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4cf85f6cc5
> 
> My day has been quite good thankyou but not my evening, my son had a funny turn which frightened the life out of me but he is ok now:hugs:

awww thank you hun, you are the best!!:hugs::hugs:
That's good though, I would much rather have an u/s often and keep being reassured. With our son we had one every month up until the last 6 weeks and then weekly, but that was just the way our Dr. did it and that was in Germany. My dr here will do more u/s if needed though, I will have that one the 29th and I will be 6 weeks and 4 days, also they said if anything happens in between they will do another u/s but I'm hoping all will be fine and no more scares.
Yes I've heard of ladies doing that, I'm going to look into one , I'm sure it would be nice to hear as often as I like.
I so agree hun it is nice to find out earlier, I can't believe how early I found out this time around! That's also what they thought might be the cause of the spotting was sometimes around the time of a missed period you could have spotting. How are you feeling today any cramps or pains? 
what does funny turn mean hun? hehe


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> Please god! please let my very good friend melsy's lil bean stick:flower: i will send a prayer each day for you hun, he always answers my prayers......
> 
> I had lots of u/s 6,8,10,12 weeks, mainly for reassurance, it is my one concern about becoming pregnant, but i think its great that with temping and knowing when you have ovulated and then counting dpo that you can find out if your pg earlier, i think the heartbeat is picked up at 6weeks on an u/s, i have also read that women are buying a doppler now which is what the midwife uses to listen to babys heartbeat, they are not too expensive and it can give you reasurance on a daily basis, i have attached a link for you to see.........
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fetal-do...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4cf85f6cc5
> 
> My day has been quite good thankyou but not my evening, my son had a funny turn which frightened the life out of me but he is ok now:hugs:
> 
> awww thank you hun, you are the best!!:hugs::hugs:
> That's good though, I would much rather have an u/s often and keep being reassured. With our son we had one every month up until the last 6 weeks and then weekly, but that was just the way our Dr. did it and that was in Germany. My dr here will do more u/s if needed though, I will have that one the 29th and I will be 6 weeks and 4 days, also they said if anything happens in between they will do another u/s but I'm hoping all will be fine and no more scares.
> Yes I've heard of ladies doing that, I'm going to look into one , I'm sure it would be nice to hear as often as I like.
> I so agree hun it is nice to find out earlier, I can't believe how early I found out this time around! That's also what they thought might be the cause of the spotting was sometimes around the time of a missed period you could have spotting. How are you feeling today any cramps or pains?
> what does funny turn mean hun? heheClick to expand...

 Sorry its a phrase we use over here:haha: he does not like the sight of blood and he was sitting down eating an ice lolly watching tv when it showed a girl who had slit her wrists, then i heard my daughter sophie shouting Reece over and over and when i looked over he was making funny noises and his eyes were just fixed staring towards the floor, his ice lolly was in his lap and he had gone a horrible yellowy grey colour, this happened for the 1st time last year and he went into a fit, a very frightening experience, this time i managed to talk him round and got him to lie down so the blood could circulate again, he is only 14 and it has shook him up a little, as well as me and sophie but he is ok now.....


How am i feeling today? i have had very mild cramps but nothing compared to what i have been having so im hoping things are starting to settle down a little, af is miles and miles away :haha:


----------



## melsy_11

hehe that's ok, its funny hearing different things from around the world! 
Ohhh that sounds terrible though, poor child!! As long as he is doing better now though, I can imagine that giving you a scare! Does that happen everytime he sees blood??
A/f will probably show up tomorrow since you said that lol, that's good though about cramps , hopefully it keeps getting better and you won't have to deal with it any more.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> hehe that's ok, its funny hearing different things from around the world!
> Ohhh that sounds terrible though, poor child!! As long as he is doing better now though, I can imagine that giving you a scare! Does that happen everytime he sees blood??
> A/f will probably show up tomorrow since you said that lol, that's good though about cramps , hopefully it keeps getting better and you won't have to deal with it any more.

 well he is very queasy about a lot of things and if he sees something on tv he does not like he covers his eyes bless him until the gory bit has gone, but tonight he had an ice lolly in one hand and his mobile in the other and it just unexpectally showed that horrible scene which then was too late, we try not to watch things like casualty or anything like that in front of him, his dad, my ex is exactly the same, passed out and was in the bed next to me in hospital when i went into labour lol:haha:


----------



## melsy_11

I'm very sorry Calasen , I never meant to "rub it in" or anything of the sorts. I think I will move on from this page. I hope all you ladies get your :bfp: soon! Best wishes to all you ladies.


----------



## lullabybarb

melsy_11 said:


> I'm very sorry Calasen , I never meant to "rub it in" or anything of the sorts. I think I will move on from this page. I hope all you ladies get your :bfp: soon! Best wishes to all you ladies.

 Nooooooo:cry: DONT LEAVE:cry: i dont want you to leave, we have a lot of lovely ladies in this group and we are here to support each other no matter whether we are pg or not! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Calasen

I wasnt saying you were rubbing it in honey - just that i was being quiet and not responding to your posts as it is hard to when we aren't experienceing it. I wish you nothing more then a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful healthy baby after that.


----------



## lullabybarb

Calasen said:


> Really struggling today :(
> 
> went into town and all I saw was baby's and pregnant women, and facebook and stuff is covered in sonograms and baby photos :(
> 
> Close to just giving up on everything now :(
> 
> Hows the rest of you coping in this heartbreaking time??
> 
> Been ages since some of you have spoken :(
> 
> All ok?
> 
> Barb and Melsy - I am over the moon that you guys have got your beans and things are going well for you both now. I haven't been commenting though as just seeing you discuss pregnancy symptoms and sonograms is breaking my heart as I soo wish I could be discussing that as well.

I am hoping too for my bean, and melsy is clinging on to her little bean as you can see from earlier messages that she thought she was going to lose hers so i dont see that as things going so well, she has had a very stressful day and i feel we should be here to support her! and now she has left this thread because she feels guilty!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww, Melsy, I hope you'll still check in on us over here. I'm so pleased for those of you who have gotten your BFPs. It's been a VERY rough month for me being that we couldn't try this month and have to continue to prevent for another 12 weeks. I'm praying it flies by...luckily I started school again and so my days have been consumed with working full time and classes in the evening so :sex: isn't even close to on my mind right now (poor DH!).

Lots of :hug: to you Calasen - you'll get there, we all will!!

I hope it's alright for me to keep posting little updates here and there even though I can't "try" again until Christmas...

Best wishes to everyone...


----------



## Calasen

Oh great thanks alot for making me feel its all my fault!

I wasn't being unsupportive and was just pointing out I had nothing to add hence why I wasn't responding, I am having a seriously bad time of it right now and needed a place to vent, instead you make me feel guilty for speaking out somewhere I thought it was safe to, guess I can't even do that :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh my word girls what's happened! Hang on I'm just going to catch up x


----------



## Gemini85

Forums like these are always difficult, as we all start with the same aims and goals, and then some of us achieve them before others. 
Its hard to say what the right thing to do is...Im sure no offence was meant, but it is extremely hard always feeling like you are congratulating someone else. 
Sometimes the front gets too much! I fell the same time as another lady in my office, so now i have to hear her EVERY day, talking about scans and MS. its hard. before my MC we were close as i was looking forward to going through it all with her. some days i cry the whole way home (and my commute is loooonnnngggg) lol.
Love to all xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls I hope your all ok x
Reading back over posts, I don't think anyone said anything wrong, I think were all very emotional and sensitive, and unfortunately something was taken the wrong way. Sadly there is always ambiguity in written messages. 
Melsy there is no reason at all for you to not be a part of this thread, you will be missed if you chose to go. I stayed on here throughout my pregnancy and mc, it was a godsend to have such great advice and support from people like you who really care. I hope your spotting has settled hun and baby and you are healthy and happy x
Calasen I hope your feeling a bit better today, this is a monsterously hard journey, and it does feel like when you dont need it, literally everyone is having a baby!! But it will be us one day soon x 
Barb I hope your ok too hun and can see reading back that nothing nasty was meant by anyone xx everyone is just very emotional xx

Girls I hope this blows over and settles. It would be really sad if anyone looking for a bit of support and advice came to this thread and found it had come to an end, or that girls had left over a misunderstanding. Although I know none of you personally, Iv been on this thread for a year, and value the advice and support Iv received from some wonderful girls. Let's keep it going so we can return the favour and support any newbies who drop by xx

I hope you all have a lovely day, whilst I'm I'll in bed with a sickness bug Iv picked up from one of my delightful kids in school lol! Good job I'm not ov'ing now lol, bd'ing is the last thing I fancy! An I can't see OH fancying me too much with my head down the loo!!! Ah well. 

Big hugs girls x


----------



## Calasen

I'm just gonna go back to not saying anything, It seem's I just upset people when I do open my mouth.


----------



## Gemini85

no you dont! Are you Oing today Calasen like your ticker says? xx


----------



## Calasen

Not sure - havent had a period in 2 and a half months now so no idea :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen no you don't hun and nobody thinks that ok x have you decided to go for the breakthrough bleed yet or are you going to wait??x


----------



## Calasen

Waiting until afte th wedding in oct but if the pain I have been having the past few days is anything to go by I may get a period soon.


----------



## lucyoz34

That would be good news hun! Fresh start in a new cycle  fingers crossed x


----------



## lucyoz34

Barb how are you doing hun?x


----------



## avidwriter15

melsy_11 said:


> That's what I keep saying, it just seems like it's so hard so when I saw the spotting I just felt terrible but I'm trying to stay pos. And the scan made me feel really good. I just always think about my pregnancy with our son and I didn't have spotting so just brought back all these terrible feelings

I spotted on Sat and went to the ER but not before I fell apart on my bedroom floor... 

so I know how you feel.. glad you got the u/s and saw lil bit!

An update on me:
When I went to the ER for spotting the dr told me my HCG was 444 and basically told me there was no way I was as far as I thought or that I was going to stay pregnant.. 

called doc monday and got original #s - 110 - so 48 hr doubling time...

had bloodwork done on Monday - got results today.. 1449!! I about fell out of my chair! 27 hour doubling time!!! Totally excited! Having a great day now!


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Barb how are you doing hun?x

 Im ok thanks hun, still waiting for something to happen, its only been a month since mirena removal:wacko: only i say:wacko: feels like an eternity! how has your day been?


----------



## gardenofedens

avidwriter15 said:


> I spotted on Sat and went to the ER but not before I fell apart on my bedroom floor...
> 
> so I know how you feel.. glad you got the u/s and saw lil bit!
> 
> An update on me:
> When I went to the ER for spotting the dr told me my HCG was 444 and basically told me there was no way I was as far as I thought or that I was going to stay pregnant..
> 
> called doc monday and got original #s - 110 - so 48 hr doubling time...
> 
> had bloodwork done on Monday - got results today.. 1449!! I about fell out of my chair! 27 hour doubling time!!! Totally excited! Having a great day now!

Wow, that's fantastic news avid!! I'm so glad to hear you're coming along well and numbers are doubling. I'm really excited for both you and melsy and hope we can all join you soon!


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

I am new to the forum. I only joined so I could comment with you ladies :thumbup:

I am 21 years old, married for a year. Hubby and I are TTC#1. I had the mirena in for 2 1/2 years and just got it removed today. My mirena experience went very well, I bled like a stuck pig for 3 months after having it put in but it was smooth sailing after that. 

I have no idea when my cycle begins and ends as I used to get a random "period" every few months. I do know from looking at my discharge that I am pretty close to ovulating. Yay! I know you shouldn't try to concieve right after getting it removed, but we'll see ...

I hope to continue getting on here and updating you ladies, Hubby and I decided we wouldn't break the news to our family until we're 12 weeks along so I am just DYING to tell someone wer'e TTC! 
Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## wannabub

Good morning ladies (well its morning here) I hope evryone is well, so barb....still no AF for you? Grrrrrrr, Avid, awesome to get some good news! Not very nice having a scare like that. Not sure if Melsy is still around, but hope all is going well for you too Melsy! Welcome aboard Mrs Brooks, i hope you find some helpful infomation, and your wait isnt too long. Well 9DPO today....tick, tick, tick! I really hate this wait, i have no chance of making it til Tues to test, so im thinking Sunday with a FRER. Will keep you posted! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## imustbemad

Hi ladies 

im 27 i have to boys charlie 4 and bailey 3 and ive been with my bf for 6years.

im quite new to this forum and was woundering if i could join as i had my mirena removed on the 1st september im still waitting on my first af since removal but hoping i dont have to wait to long as i really want to start trying for my 3rd and final baby.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## lullabybarb

wannabub said:


> Good morning ladies (well its morning here) I hope evryone is well, so barb....still no AF for you? Grrrrrrr, Avid, awesome to get some good news! Not very nice having a scare like that. Not sure if Melsy is still around, but hope all is going well for you too Melsy! Welcome aboard Mrs Brooks, i hope you find some helpful infomation, and your wait isnt too long. Well 9DPO today....tick, tick, tick! I really hate this wait, i have no chance of making it til Tues to test, so im thinking Sunday with a FRER. Will keep you posted! Have a great day everyone!

 Hi wannabub:flower: well...i think af has arrived:wacko: i went to the toilet a couple of hrs ago and when i wiped there was bright red blood on tissue, when i went again there was a tiny bit of brown and nothing since:wacko: i have af like cramps so im confused.com.....fingers crossed for your bfp.

Avid im so pleased everything is ok, how are you feeling today?

Welcome imustbemad:flower: Hope you get your af soon, im hoping she has arrived after my coil removal a month ago today.

Lucy how are you today?


----------



## imustbemad

Thanks 

Has anyone had pregnancy like symptoms when they had there coil removed as this week ive been feeling really tired and every morning when i brush my teeth it makes me really reach (thats what happens to me when im pregnant) and it take me till lunch time for the sickly feeling to go away, i know its to early to test and ive havnt had my af so i know its unlikey that im preg? as me and my oh have just been doing the ntnp thing since i had coil removed


----------



## lullabybarb

imustbemad said:


> Thanks
> 
> Has anyone had pregnancy like symptoms when they had there coil removed as this week ive been feeling really tired and every morning when i brush my teeth it makes me really reach (thats what happens to me when im pregnant) and it take me till lunch time for the sickly feeling to go away, i know its to early to test and ive havnt had my af so i know its unlikey that im preg? as me and my oh have just been doing the ntnp thing since i had coil removed

I felt really tired too once i'd had the coil removed:sleep: i have heard of ladies getting pg after coil removeal and before af arrives so you never know.


----------



## mirena user

I am NEW here to this site and forum, but wanted to share my story as well!

I am 31 I had Mirena in for 6yrs (a total of 2) No AF the whole time it was in place. I had the Mirena removed on APril 7th an have been ttc since No luck :(
It took 45days after 2days of removal bleeding for AF to return! I have had pretty regular cycles since about 35-37days long and I seem to be Oing...But no bfp! Well last cycle was WEIRD tho!! It was only 28days long and I nvr O'd...Hoping this cycle is back to the regular 35-37 so I can track my O'ing and BD at the right times! I am still about a wk our from Oing this mth tho.
I am extremely fustrated and really hoping for a bfp SOON!
GL to everyone and thanks for letting me share my story!


----------



## imustbemad

Ive heard that to but i dont want to get my hopes up as its only been 2 weeks im so :? ive always been quick to concive my 2 boys as there was only 8/9 months between my pregnancys :happydance: but this would be quick even for me :haha:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey all you new girlies, the best of luck to you ttc'ing
I had pregnancy symptoms for a couple of weeks post mirena yea, very disconcerting! I caught as soon as I'd had af then. Can take a while for thi gs to settle though so I hope you girls have lots of patience!!

Hey barb, I'm ok thanks, work is wearing me out lol, af due tomorrow, so I can get on to a new cycle  have you had any more bleeding??? How you feeling??


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

wannabub said:


> Good morning ladies (well its morning here) I hope evryone is well, so barb....still no AF for you? Grrrrrrr, Avid, awesome to get some good news! Not very nice having a scare like that. Not sure if Melsy is still around, but hope all is going well for you too Melsy! Welcome aboard Mrs Brooks, i hope you find some helpful infomation, and your wait isnt too long. Well 9DPO today....tick, tick, tick! I really hate this wait, i have no chance of making it til Tues to test, so im thinking Sunday with a FRER. Will keep you posted! Have a great day everyone!

Thank you! I hope you get a BFP Sunday, good luck! Have a great day.


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

Thanks for all the warm wishes from the older members. My post mirena pregnancy symptoms started last night. Today is not better, mostly nausea. On top of everything I have been weening myself off nicotine so I know my body is extremely upset. I started spotting today, which I am happy about since I was concerned that I wasn't bleeding after the Mirena was removed. Hopeful my monthly will come soon and we can officially start TTC after that :happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey all you new girlies, the best of luck to you ttc'ing
> I had pregnancy symptoms for a couple of weeks post mirena yea, very disconcerting! I caught as soon as I'd had af then. Can take a while for thi gs to settle though so I hope you girls have lots of patience!!
> 
> Hey barb, I'm ok thanks, work is wearing me out lol, af due tomorrow, so I can get on to a new cycle  have you had any more bleeding??? How you feeling??

 Glad your ok lucy:flower: how many hrs do you work and what do you do? Yes af has arrived whoo:happydance: this will be the only time im going to be happy to see her:happydance: and hoping that i shoo her away for 9 months next time:haha:


----------



## luckyno.3

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> I am new to the forum. I only joined so I could comment with you ladies :thumbup:
> 
> I am 21 years old, married for a year. Hubby and I are TTC#1. I had the mirena in for 2 1/2 years and just got it removed today. My mirena experience went very well, I bled like a stuck pig for 3 months after having it put in but it was smooth sailing after that.
> 
> I have no idea when my cycle begins and ends as I used to get a random "period" every few months. I do know from looking at my discharge that I am pretty close to ovulating. Yay! I know you shouldn't try to concieve right after getting it removed, but we'll see ...
> 
> I hope to continue getting on here and updating you ladies, Hubby and I decided we wouldn't break the news to our family until we're 12 weeks along so I am just DYING to tell someone wer'e TTC!
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

My doctor told me the only reason they suggest not to start trying right after Mirena removal, is because your cycles won't be regular and you won't know how far along you are and stuff. The way most of us are, a pregnancy won't get by us. :) I however have never been regular, so I'm not worried. I actually had the most regular afs of my life the last 6 months that Mirena was in.


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah barb af is great news! So on ff your now on cd1  Im so hoping mine arrives tomorrow!! Im a primary school teacher, work till about 6 every night! I'm hangin by Friday lol! What do you get up to?


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Ah barb af is great news! So on ff your now on cd1  Im so hoping mine arrives tomorrow!! Im a primary school teacher, work till about 6 every night! I'm hangin by Friday lol! What do you get up to?

Yes hun:happydance: cd1 on ff and cbfm:happydance: i feel very excited but have a feeling its not going to be easy for me but staying hopeful.....

Primary school teacher, how lovely, its what my daughter wants to be, hanging by friday:haha:

I am a reborn artist, i make babies:haha: always makes people smile when actually what they dont know is that i trying to make a real baby now:haha:


----------



## lullabybarb

lucyoz34 said:


> Ah barb af is great news! So on ff your now on cd1  Im so hoping mine arrives tomorrow!! Im a primary school teacher, work till about 6 every night! I'm hangin by Friday lol! What do you get up to?

This is actually my 2nd cycle since having mirena removed because a day after removal i was bleeding for 3 days which i said all along was very much like an af but my gp insisted it was a breakthrough bleed post mirena but its actually 28 days today since the 1st bleed so im very sure now this is my 2nd cycle:happydance:


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

luckyno.3 said:


> My doctor told me the only reason they suggest not to start trying right after Mirena removal, is because your cycles won't be regular and you won't know how far along you are and stuff. The way most of us are, a pregnancy won't get by us. :) I however have never been regular, so I'm not worried. I actually had the most regular afs of my life the last 6 months that Mirena was in.

LUCKY! My periods were so messed up through the entire Mirena. Once I get regular and have no quick results (which seems pretty normal from what I see on here) I'll start charting right along with you ladies! :kiss:


----------



## Calasen

Somehow I have managed to alienate nearly everyone I know the past few days - so I am now just gonna give up.


----------



## luckyno.3

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> luckyno.3 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor told me the only reason they suggest not to start trying right after Mirena removal, is because your cycles won't be regular and you won't know how far along you are and stuff. The way most of us are, a pregnancy won't get by us. :) I however have never been regular, so I'm not worried. I actually had the most regular afs of my life the last 6 months that Mirena was in.
> 
> LUCKY! My periods were so messed up through the entire Mirena. Once I get regular and have no quick results (which seems pretty normal from what I see on here) I'll start charting right along with you ladies! :kiss:Click to expand...

Unfortunately, the regular afs stopped as soon as I got the Mirena out. I usually only get af 2-4 times a year, even before Mirena, not that I'm complaining. :winkwink:


----------



## wannabub

A very warm welcome to all the new ladies, good luck on your journey! Barb im so happy AF has shown, i know that feeling after the long wait! Now you can get down to buisness!!! Woohoooo, To the other ladies that have posted about preg symptoms after removal.......I had every single one under the sun! Even when i knew we hadnt BD at the right time, i still had them. So frustrating.....but after about 2 months they settled right down, and now all is back to normal. Not feeling very positive about a BFP this month, but we keep hoping. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## wannabub

Calasen, im really feeling for you hun xoxoxox


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Somehow I have managed to alienate nearly everyone I know the past few days - so I am now just gonna give up.

I'm so sorry Calasen, lots and lots of hugs to you. We love you here - don't leave us!


----------



## Gemini85

hey all. Now 6dpo. still concerned that i didnt feel o pains or have sore bbs straight away from o like i did last month. Pretty sure im out :( now, please dont all shout at me.... but i have some unprescribed clomid..... would i be insane to go down that road? i know you guys will advise me well, i just hate having half of every month spent in a hell hole of anxiety.... x


----------



## pip7890

Hey Calasen - don't you be going anywhere lady!!! You're going through a really crap time. You don't know whether you are coming or going and I doubt any of us would want to be in that position. I really hope that you get some answers soon. In the meantime focus on all the positive in your life: your wonderful man and your forthcoming wedding. We're always here to listen. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

pip7890 said:


> Hey Calasen - don't you be going anywhere lady!!! You're going through a really crap time. You don't know whether you are coming or going and I doubt any of us would want to be in that position. I really hope that you get some answers soon. In the meantime focus on all the positive in your life: your wonderful man and your forthcoming wedding. We're always here to listen. :hugs:
> 
> Pip x

But he smells!!!!!! :)


----------



## pip7890

lol. Don't they all?!!!

Pip x


----------



## lullabybarb

Mine certainly does:haha:


----------



## Calasen

:)

I have 2 new babies!!! - baby rats that is!!! :) SOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## lullabybarb

Is it normal to lose lots of clots after mirena removal? sorry i know tmi:wacko:


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

lullabybarb said:


> Is it normal to lose lots of clots after mirena removal? sorry i know tmi:wacko:

I'm not sure about LOTS of clots. My OBGYN gave me a fact sheet about what to expect after mirena removal and it says that clots are possible.

Hope that eases your mind a bit.


----------



## wannabub

Tested this morning ladies.........BFN!


----------



## Calasen

awwww wannabub :hug: - your not out yet though honey not till the :witch: shows


----------



## gardenofedens

How's everyone doing? I'm okay. Cleaning house today but stopping to take a break and thought I'd check in. It's been pretty quiet around here lately.... :(

I'd love your thoughts on this...

I had to have an MMR vaccine (Measles, Mumps, Rubella) because my titers came back too low. Getting any of these diseases while pregnant can terminate the pregnancy or cause birth defects...CAN, not always, but CAN and my OH is a teacher so the dr thinks there's a higher risk of me being exposed to them. (My mom had chicken pox while pregnant with me and there were no adverse affects to herself or me except that I was born immune to it - fine by me!) So anyway, I was really going back and forth on whether or not to get a booster of the MMR vaccine since the vaccine itself can also cause birth defects but then we'd been trying for six cycles with no luck and the dr said I couldn't go any further with infertility testing/treatment unless I had the vaccine (grr) so I went ahead with it. I got the vaccine on CD3 to know for certain I wasn't pregnant and we have to prevent 100% for four weeks. Since OH and I don't like condoms and I don't want to risk the pullout method, we decided to abstain instead. So here's my question (sorry it's so long) - two doctors I've spoken to said you have to prevent for 12 weeks and two said four weeks. The Center for Disease Control says four weeks. So we're abstaining for four weeks for sure but then what would you do after that? Pullout for eight weeks? Abstain for eight more weeks? Ignore the other two doctors and NTNP for eight weeks before full on trying again? It's only been a few days abstaining and I'm already going crazy, not that we're not having fun in other ways, but still...it's killing me knowing we can't have a baby.

What would you do? If you had to get the vaccine, would you prevent for four weeks or twelve or?


----------



## Fern06

gardenofedens said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm okay. Cleaning house today but stopping to take a break and thought I'd check in. It's been pretty quiet around here lately.... :(
> 
> I'd love your thoughts on this...
> 
> I had to have an MMR vaccine (Measles, Mumps, Rubella) because my titers came back too low. Getting any of these diseases while pregnant can terminate the pregnancy or cause birth defects...CAN, not always, but CAN and my OH is a teacher so the dr thinks there's a higher risk of me being exposed to them. (My mom had chicken pox while pregnant with me and there were no adverse affects to herself or me except that I was born immune to it - fine by me!) So anyway, I was really going back and forth on whether or not to get a booster of the MMR vaccine since the vaccine itself can also cause birth defects but then we'd been trying for six cycles with no luck and the dr said I couldn't go any further with infertility testing/treatment unless I had the vaccine (grr) so I went ahead with it. I got the vaccine on CD3 to know for certain I wasn't pregnant and we have to prevent 100% for four weeks. Since OH and I don't like condoms and I don't want to risk the pullout method, we decided to abstain instead. So here's my question (sorry it's so long) - two doctors I've spoken to said you have to prevent for 12 weeks and two said four weeks. The Center for Disease Control says four weeks. So we're abstaining for four weeks for sure but then what would you do after that? Pullout for eight weeks? Abstain for eight more weeks? Ignore the other two doctors and NTNP for eight weeks before full on trying again? It's only been a few days abstaining and I'm already going crazy, not that we're not having fun in other ways, but still...it's killing me knowing we can't have a baby.
> 
> What would you do? If you had to get the vaccine, would you prevent for four weeks or twelve or?


IMO i would rather be safe than sorry, I personally would rather wait the 12 weeks then start trying again.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Calasen

Ouch - what an akward position to be in :(

I personally would abstain for as long as possible, but sometimes the mood just takes over, I guess it's just gonna have to be how you feel about it once your passed the first 4 weeks honey.


----------



## wannabub

Thanks Calasen, she is due to fly in tomorrow. I think she is on her way :-(


----------



## wannabub

AF just got me. Im out. Well Janurary it is :-(


----------



## Calasen

:hug: sorry honey :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

oh wow great thread can i join please!!!
iam ttc #3 and my last i have two little girls 5 and 8 i had the mirena in for four years had it removed 19th july 2011 at the same time i had a colposcopy, cone biopsy and leep treatment ( which ive been assured should cause no fertility problems) i had no problems falling with first two was on the pill and conceived them. This is my second cycle ttc. AF due friday and can feel its on it way :-(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

How long has everyone been ttc? I have not been tracking ov just going off the ovulation calculator online but have just been and bought ovulation tests hoping that will help.... Does anyone know from what cd i should start using the ovulation tests?


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

Ladies, maybe you can shed some light on my situation because I am honestly a bit concerned. 

So, I have been bleeding since the mirena removal on the 14th and I woke up yesterday and I was not bleeding anymore. YAY! We are ready to BD!

Last night DH and I were literally about to BD but I had to use the restroom. As SOON as I sat down on the toilet I got the worst lower stomach pain. It almost felt like a cramp but it knocked me to my knees. It was really painful and made me cry, I have NEVER had a cramp like that. 

My cervix and "down there" was very swollen when I was finally able to move around to actually use the restroom. I was also bleeding a light pink blood. I hurt until I went to sleep, the only thing that made me feel better was laying on my stomach. 

ANYWAY, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding brown blood. I wiped and got it all out, and I have not bled since. This was around 9 hours ago. So today me and DH decided to BD before we went to work and he said after he finished he could feel that my cervix was open. Weird?

Opinions ladies? I'm slighty confused and secretly scared I had a miscarriage last night or something. Well, I think if I did miscarry I would still be bleeding right?

Help.
GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

mummyof2girlz said:


> oh wow great thread can i join please!!!
> iam ttc #3 and my last i have two little girls 5 and 8 i had the mirena in for four years had it removed 19th july 2011 at the same time i had a colposcopy, cone biopsy and leep treatment ( which ive been assured should cause no fertility problems) i had no problems falling with first two was on the pill and conceived them. This is my second cycle ttc. AF due friday and can feel its on it way :-(

Welcome to the group! It's been pretty quiet around here lately. Congrats on TTC! I had my mirena out on the 14th and we are TTC now. I have seem other posts on other blogs where woman have concieved the day after their mirena was taken out. GL and babydust to you love!


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> Ladies, maybe you can shed some light on my situation because I am honestly a bit concerned.
> 
> So, I have been bleeding since the mirena removal on the 14th and I woke up yesterday and I was not bleeding anymore. YAY! We are ready to BD!
> 
> Last night DH and I were literally about to BD but I had to use the restroom. As SOON as I sat down on the toilet I got the worst lower stomach pain. It almost felt like a cramp but it knocked me to my knees. It was really painful and made me cry, I have NEVER had a cramp like that.
> 
> My cervix and "down there" was very swollen when I was finally able to move around to actually use the restroom. I was also bleeding a light pink blood. I hurt until I went to sleep, the only thing that made me feel better was laying on my stomach.
> 
> ANYWAY, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding brown blood. I wiped and got it all out, and I have not bled since. This was around 9 hours ago. So today me and DH decided to BD before we went to work and he said after he finished he could feel that my cervix was open. Weird?
> 
> Opinions ladies? I'm slighty confused and secretly scared I had a miscarriage last night or something. Well, I think if I did miscarry I would still be bleeding right?
> 
> Help.
> GL and baby dust to all!

Okay, update!
I am 'cramping' again, and swollen down there. I have also began to bleed again. Am I ovulating or something? My cervix feels extremely soft. :shrug:


----------



## Calasen

I don't know what could be going on sorry honey just wanted to offer my support :hug:


----------



## Gemini85

Calasen, hope you don't mind me asking but I thought you'd be the best person to ask, having a BFP now, is there anything I need to worry bout with my rats? Got them from pets at home not a breeder...? Xxx


----------



## Calasen

As far as I know its normal precautions as with any animal, wash hands after cleaning/handling and keep them away from the babys stuff when it arrives. Unless they have contact with wild rats then theres very little risk from pet rats.

Congratulations on your :bfp: btw :)


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the advice. How are you getting on? Still waiting or have the docs intervened yet? Xx


----------



## Calasen

still waiting :(


----------



## Gemini85

Gosh how awful for you. What's the next steps? X


----------



## Calasen

wait and see i guess - too depressed and stressed by it all to want to bother and really struggling to be quite honest :(

I just don't understand what it is I ever could have done that was sooo bad that I deserve this


----------



## gabbyskyy

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> MrsBrooks2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, maybe you can shed some light on my situation because I am honestly a bit concerned.
> 
> So, I have been bleeding since the mirena removal on the 14th and I woke up yesterday and I was not bleeding anymore. YAY! We are ready to BD!
> 
> Last night DH and I were literally about to BD but I had to use the restroom. As SOON as I sat down on the toilet I got the worst lower stomach pain. It almost felt like a cramp but it knocked me to my knees. It was really painful and made me cry, I have NEVER had a cramp like that.
> 
> My cervix and "down there" was very swollen when I was finally able to move around to actually use the restroom. I was also bleeding a light pink blood. I hurt until I went to sleep, the only thing that made me feel better was laying on my stomach.
> 
> ANYWAY, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding brown blood. I wiped and got it all out, and I have not bled since. This was around 9 hours ago. So today me and DH decided to BD before we went to work and he said after he finished he could feel that my cervix was open. Weird?
> 
> Opinions ladies? I'm slighty confused and secretly scared I had a miscarriage last night or something. Well, I think if I did miscarry I would still be bleeding right?
> 
> Help.
> GL and baby dust to all!
> 
> Okay, update!
> I am 'cramping' again, and swollen down there. I have also began to bleed again. Am I ovulating or something? My cervix feels extremely soft. :shrug:Click to expand...



Hi there! I had my mirena out in June and 2 days later I bled heavy for 9 days. My period is finally starting to get back to normal. There are many women who fall pregnant right away, but many who have a hard time after the removal. I had 2 mirenas, one for 5 years and the other for 2. I have no idea how long it will take for me to get a bfp, but I'm doing everything right. Maybe try taking an opk. They're fun and very addicting, but then you'll at least know if you're ovulating for peace of mind. I know it's normal to get cramping too. I get cramps even when I'm not on af!!! I think it's part of the Mirena withdrawal. I hope you have an easy withdrawal.:flower:


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

Thanks all. Today is better, no cramping at all. But the day is still young :cry:.

I ordered a jumbo pack of pregnancy tests and ovulation tests from Amazon. I tried to post the link on here but it won't let me from some reason. Anyway i bought 25 pregnancy strips for $1.99 plus shipping and 50 ovulation test for $4.00.
I highly recommend going on there because it will save you guys a bunch on testing. 

I got them in today, only took 3 days for shipping. 

GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## Gemini85

Calasen, you've done nothing to deserve it. Get your dr to pull their finger out and start getting you some answers xxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> Thanks all. Today is better, no cramping at all. But the day is still young :cry:.
> 
> I ordered a jumbo pack of pregnancy tests and ovulation tests from Amazon. I tried to post the link on here but it won't let me from some reason. Anyway i bought 25 pregnancy strips for $1.99 plus shipping and 50 ovulation test for $4.00.
> I highly recommend going on there because it will save you guys a bunch on testing.
> 
> I got them in today, only took 3 days for shipping.
> 
> GL and baby dust to all!

How funny! I just posted a thread about IC tests and to buy on ebay or Amazon is the question! The brand Wondfo is being advertised on ebay but when you check the feedback people are saying they get a brand called Wanfu! I just wanna know if it work or if it's bogus. ebay offers free shipping without having to spend $25 to get it, like on amazon. 
What brand did you get hun?

Maybe you can tell me the seller?? I hope they work good for you! I need to order some fast!


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

gabbyskyy said:


> How funny! I just posted a thread about IC tests and to buy on ebay or Amazon is the question! The brand Wondfo is being advertised on ebay but when you check the feedback people are saying they get a brand called Wanfu! I just wanna know if it work or if it's bogus. ebay offers free shipping without having to spend $25 to get it, like on amazon.
> What brand did you get hun?
> 
> Maybe you can tell me the seller?? I hope they work good for you! I need to order some fast!

I got the Wondfo brand, they are these itty bitty test strips that you dip in a cup. I played with one with I got them and of course it was a BFN. They came really quick in the mail too, I guess I'll know if they REALLY work if I get a BFP from one, then I'll have to confirm with a digital EPT. But I figured I'm going to be anal about testing soon so I might as well go cheap! I have read on other forums that a lot of woman have had success with "internet cheapies". 

It was my first time buying with Amazon and I give them 4/4 stars! I have never had fantastic luck on ebay, for some reason I am always that ONE person who recieved their shipment 3 weeks later than expected. GL dear!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi all has anybody had any issues with af after removal?? as mine have been scarily heavy with every af since removal... i fell pregnant with my first two children really quickly but having no joy since marina coil and extremely heavy af which is making me wonder if this has anything to do with it.... any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Calasen

I didn't get an AF for 3 months after removal honey , so can't help you there sorry :(


----------



## cliqmo

Mine were seriously heavy for the first few months (I'd be doubled up in pain too) but twelve months (and one MC & D&C later, which may have had an impact I suppose?) it has gone back to 3-4 days of light-moderate flow only.


----------



## lullabybarb

mummyof2girlz said:


> hi all has anybody had any issues with af after removal?? as mine have been scarily heavy with every af since removal... i fell pregnant with my first two children really quickly but having no joy since marina coil and extremely heavy af which is making me wonder if this has anything to do with it.... any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated

Hi:flower: I have been very fortunate as i had my coil removed 18th august and had af the day after, at 1st i thought it was a breakthrough bleed post mirena but exactly a month later af came again so my cycles returned back to how they were 5 yrs before having mirena:happydance: im now on cd11 and my cbfm is on high and i have signs of ovulation so im feeling very positive! when did you have your coil removed? apart from a few clots they were the same as before.


----------



## Calasen

Looks like progress!! Showing signs of the :witch: arriving and spotting!! She's only 3 months late :(


----------



## cliqmo

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i had it removed on the 19th of july i had a colposcopy and cone biopsy at the same time due to abnormal cells was due af on the 29th of july which came on time but really really heavy and very painful has been the same with every af since with lots of pregnancy symptoms just before which is driving me nuts but i was never this heavy before the coil or during its driving me mad....


----------



## lizzierob

Hi Girls 

im new to bnb and was woundring if i could join your thread as i had my coil removed on the 30th aug and im still waitting for my 1st af to come i just wish it would hurry up as cant wait to start ntnp for my 3rd :baby: 
good luck and bay dust to you all xx


----------



## Calasen

welcome Lizzie :)

Well it's official the :witch: has arrived!!!!! So relived and happy can actually start trying again :)

Hows everyone else?


----------



## avidwriter15

MrsBrooks2011 said:


> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> How funny! I just posted a thread about IC tests and to buy on ebay or Amazon is the question! The brand Wondfo is being advertised on ebay but when you check the feedback people are saying they get a brand called Wanfu! I just wanna know if it work or if it's bogus. ebay offers free shipping without having to spend $25 to get it, like on amazon.
> What brand did you get hun?
> 
> Maybe you can tell me the seller?? I hope they work good for you! I need to order some fast!
> 
> I got the Wondfo brand, they are these itty bitty test strips that you dip in a cup. I played with one with I got them and of course it was a BFN. They came really quick in the mail too, I guess I'll know if they REALLY work if I get a BFP from one, then I'll have to confirm with a digital EPT. But I figured I'm going to be anal about testing soon so I might as well go cheap! I have read on other forums that a lot of woman have had success with "internet cheapies".
> 
> It was my first time buying with Amazon and I give them 4/4 stars! I have never had fantastic luck on ebay, for some reason I am always that ONE person who recieved their shipment 3 weeks later than expected. GL dear!Click to expand...

The Wondfo from Amazon HCG tests are not very sensitive.. I got a pos on a digital and still only a faint line on a ic hpt.. the OPKs are pretty good - but with the hpts you will get a line on a FRER before the HCG strips from Wondfo unless you get the high sensitivity ones. 

And Answer EPT is one of the lowest sensitivity tests out there.. I think it is about 100 miu.. check out this site www.peeonastick.com and you can compare all of the tests and hopefully find one that is a good price and you can get a quick response with..


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Well it's official the :witch: has arrived!!!!! So relived and happy can actually start trying again :)
> 
> Hows everyone else?

YAY!! That's so awesome Calasen. I'm of course sorry it didn't result in a BFP for you but I'm so glad to hear your body is back on track and hope this situation doesn't repeat itself for you.

I'm doing alright here. I'm on CD15 of cycle 7. It's been 12 days since my MMR vaccine and we have to prevent for a minimum of 28 days. Two doctors said 12 weeks, two said 4. OH and I decided to each do a bunch of research about it on our own using the internet and the majority of the sites recommend only four weeks so we're going to start trying again next cycle which will be four weeks. We'll take it lightly, definitely won't time our :sex: around ovulation intentionally, but it will be possible at least. The dr recommended I take an "Infertility Class" which will basically tell me how to determine when I'm ovulating and time :sex: appropriately. I already know how to do this especially after reading Taking Charge Of Your Fertility, charting my temps for 5 months, and using OPKs but it's a required class before the dr will do a semen analysis on OH or prescribe Clomid. I'm so torn between actively trying and just NTNP though. I really want to be pregnant NOW but on the other hand, there are plenty of reasons not to be such as I still have three years left of school, we will have a harder time saving up to buy a house, we have five dogs, etc. So anyway, that's where I'm at. Looking forward to being able to try when we feel like it though!


----------



## DeffleeMe

Hello Group! As of yeasterday I am Mirena Free! I am new to bnb and found this post! I told DH that having the Mirena out felt like having a thorn removed ahhh sigh of relif :D so here we go! Im a free woman!


----------



## babydustfairy

hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

DeffleeMe said:


> Hello Group! As of yeasterday I am Mirena Free! I am new to bnb and found this post! I told DH that having the Mirena out felt like having a thorn removed ahhh sigh of relif :D so here we go! Im a free woman!

I totally know how you feel! it's such a sense of freedom having it out. I got mine out June 8th, and I'm ovulating since I did get a +opk last month, but did:sex: on the right days...I think, and not pregnant. I'm on cd15 now, and I'm tempted to go get opk's. I just want to know if I am regular yet or not. I finally had a 32day cycle, so fx'd that I'm becoming regular again!


----------



## lizzierob

babydustfairy said:


> hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx


Hi im in the same boat i had mine removed on the 30th aug due to constant bleeding and pain too as me and my partner are wanting to try for are 3rd baby i just wish i knew what is going on as im thinking of doing a hpt out of curosity and peace of mind as im starting to symptom spot and its driving me mad :wacko:


----------



## gabbyskyy

lizzierob said:


> babydustfairy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi im in the same boat i had mine removed on the 30th aug due to constant bleeding and pain too as me and my partner are wanting to try for are 3rd baby i just wish i knew what is going on as im thinking of doing a hpt out of curosity and peace of mind as im starting to symptom spot and its driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...

Hi, I had a 46day cycle 2 cycles ago, and my gosh, I went through so many hpt's! It's crazy because I had all the pregnancy symptoms imaginable, I think it's due to the mirena withdrawal. It's so annoying! I just wanna feel normal again!:nope:


----------



## lizzierob

gabbyskyy said:


> lizzierob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydustfairy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi im in the same boat i had mine removed on the 30th aug due to constant bleeding and pain too as me and my partner are wanting to try for are 3rd baby i just wish i knew what is going on as im thinking of doing a hpt out of curosity and peace of mind as im starting to symptom spot and its driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I had a 46day cycle 2 cycles ago, and my gosh, I went through so many hpt's! It's crazy because I had all the pregnancy symptoms imaginable, I think it's due to the mirena withdrawal. It's so annoying! I just wanna feel normal again!:nope:Click to expand...

i have lots of pg symptoms the only 1 i dont have is the sore boobs and ive had two babys already i keep saying to myself your not pg its all in your head :dohh: but i know i will still test i wount be able to help myself so god help me when we start ttc as i think i will become a test addict :blush:


----------



## gabbyskyy

LOL! Yes, you will become an addict. especially when you read these threads everyday! I think I'm gonna get some opk's today, even though I promised myself I wouldn't!:dohh:....I just want to make sure my cycle is finally regulating, ya know?


----------



## lizzierob

what are opk's im totally clueless when it comes to proper ttcing as i was just gonna :sex: as much as we could every month untill we got a :baby: as that has worked twice for us and i was thinking 3rd time lucky:coffee:


----------



## gabbyskyy

AHHH! I hate to be the one to introduce you to the very addictive OPK's!!! Sorry!:haha: They are poas's that tell you when you will be ovulating. Once you get a positive, you will be ovulating anywhere from 12-36hrs...some tests say 24-48. So, once you get a +, you're supposed to :sex: from then and the next 3 days. Oh, the days when we would just bd and conceive so easily. :) after the mirena though, I'm worried that it's not gonna be so easy. At this point though, if it happens...it happens. I just want to know my cycle, and if it's becoming regular. Plus, it's fun to poas!:dohh::haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

You can get super cheap opks on Amazon. Not sure if this link will work but they're Combo pack 40 (LH) Ovulation tests and 10 (HCG) Pregnancy tests for less than $10 and they're great.

I would highly recommend reading Taking Charge Of Your Fertility to anyone who wants to learn about how to get pregnant, track cycles, know when you're ovulating, etc. It's a big book but I found it absolutely fascinating. I charted my basal body temperature (BBT) for five months to get to learn my cycle and can now pinpoint when ovulation is coming just based on the signs given by my body (changes in cervical fluid, cravings, etc.) and my cycle isn't completely regular so that's really saying something! (It ranges from 26 days to 34 days) Had I not been able to confirm ovulation with my BBT readings, I wouldn't have learned anything about my cycle. This cycle and last cycle, I didn't chart my bbt and only took one opk per cycle to check my theory of whether or not I was indeed ovulating that day and sure enough, it's been accurate. Very cool stuff. :)

Anyway, I can't wait to start trying again next cycle and feel so much more comfortable about things now that I "know" my body!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Wow, see maybe I need to start charting. It just seems like alot of work. LOL! I would like to start getting to know weather I'm regulating and also if I'm ovulating. Peeonastick.com says that you can get a +opk and not ovualte. The only way to tell is by temping. I thought that was interesting. If anything, it's great to know your own body so well!

I need to order some of those wondfo's! Next month I will, it's too late for this month. Ill get a couple $tree opk's.


----------



## cliqmo

Yey welcome to the thread newbies :wave: 

Its so fab this thread has been going for a year and has remained such a useful tool and supportive environment :thumbup:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

lizzierob said:


> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizzierob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydustfairy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi im in the same boat i had mine removed on the 30th aug due to constant bleeding and pain too as me and my partner are wanting to try for are 3rd baby i just wish i knew what is going on as im thinking of doing a hpt out of curosity and peace of mind as im starting to symptom spot and its driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I had a 46day cycle 2 cycles ago, and my gosh, I went through so many hpt's! It's crazy because I had all the pregnancy symptoms imaginable, I think it's due to the mirena withdrawal. It's so annoying! I just wanna feel normal again!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i have lots of pg symptoms the only 1 i dont have is the sore boobs and ive had two babys already i keep saying to myself your not pg its all in your head :dohh: but i know i will still test i wount be able to help myself so god help me when we start ttc as i think i will become a test addict :blush:Click to expand...

i was positive i was pregnant after removal ive had two kids before and had every pg symptom i had with them i used loads of hpts sadly all :bfn:..... my doctor said its due to marina withdrawal... ive had these symptoms every month just b4 :witch: is due for the last 3 months, he said it would eventually work its way out of my system and ill be :bfp: in no time.... heres hoping


----------



## gabbyskyy

mummyof2girlz said:


> lizzierob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizzierob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydustfairy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies was hoping somebody could give me some advise. I had my mirena removed 5 weeks ago and still havent had a period- removed due to constant bleeding and pain. we have been ttc. just wondering when u all got ur periods bk or did a hpt? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi im in the same boat i had mine removed on the 30th aug due to constant bleeding and pain too as me and my partner are wanting to try for are 3rd baby i just wish i knew what is going on as im thinking of doing a hpt out of curosity and peace of mind as im starting to symptom spot and its driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I had a 46day cycle 2 cycles ago, and my gosh, I went through so many hpt's! It's crazy because I had all the pregnancy symptoms imaginable, I think it's due to the mirena withdrawal. It's so annoying! I just wanna feel normal again!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> i have lots of pg symptoms the only 1 i dont have is the sore boobs and ive had two babys already i keep saying to myself your not pg its all in your head :dohh: but i know i will still test i wount be able to help myself so god help me when we start ttc as i think i will become a test addict :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i was positive i was pregnant after removal ive had two kids before and had every pg symptom i had with them i used loads of hpts sadly all :bfn:..... my doctor said its due to marina withdrawal... ive had these symptoms every month just b4 :witch: is due for the last 3 months, he said it would eventually work its way out of my system and ill be :bfp: in no time.... heres hopingClick to expand...



Thanks for that info. My doc didn't tell me anything, so to hear that's normal is a big relief!:thumbup:


----------



## babydustfairy

hi guys i got my answer today in the form of a bfp!! gobsmacked to be honest babydust to all of u xxxxxx


----------



## lizzierob

babydustfairy said:


> hi guys i got my answer today in the form of a bfp!! gobsmacked to be honest babydust to all of u xxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## Clara cluck

babydustfairy said:


> hi guys i got my answer today in the form of a bfp!! gobsmacked to be honest babydust to all of u xxxxxx

Congratulations! That's fantastic! H & H 9 months xxx :hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

babydustfairy said:


> hi guys i got my answer today in the form of a bfp!! gobsmacked to be honest babydust to all of u xxxxxx


Yey!! I got mine a few days ago too!! Congratulations!! When is your due date?? X


----------



## gabbyskyy

That's awesome!!! Yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## avidwriter15

cliqmo said:


> babydustfairy said:
> 
> 
> hi guys i got my answer today in the form of a bfp!! gobsmacked to be honest babydust to all of u xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Yey!! I got mine a few days ago too!! Congratulations!! When is your due date?? XClick to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats to you both!!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Congrats, Cliqmo!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I had the WORST weekend EVER!!! ugh!

Friday night DH and I were going to go on a date so around 8pm I started calling restaurants to find out the wait time. Then cell service went out (we live in the boonies) so we decided to drive the 20 minutes into town and head for Rockbottom. Just as we're leaving the hills, DH hits a deer. There are no street lights out here by our house and by the time the headlights lit up the deer, we were maybe four to five feet from it. There was no time to swerve and that wouldn't have been safe anyway. DH hit the brakes as hard as he could but we still hit it at probably 30mph. The deer bounced off the front end totally damaging my car (we think the deer was okay as he wasn't in the road when we turned around and drove back home). I was literally freaking out, DH was freaking out, it was AWFUL!! And my car...it was an old 99 Corolla that was supposed to last us another 3-5 years. We were planning to buy me a Rav4 next Fall and then a new car for DH 2-3 years after but now it looks like that's changed. We took my car to a body shop and they quoted $3K to fix the damage because so much of the internal stuff under the hood got banged up. The car's not even worth half that!! Then DH's car wouldn't pass Smog so we had to put several hundred dollars into repairs and it STILL won't pass smog so we have to bring it back to the mechanic for more repairs and DH got pulled over on Sunday for having outdated registration for not having passed Smog. Seriously everything that could go wrong, did. It was terrible. :(

On a happier note - DH and I found a property that we're going to try and put an offer on. It's in the district we want to be in about 30 minutes north of where we are now, much closer to both of our jobs, and has amazing views of the whole valley. We're waiting to hear back from the realtor and lender to see if we'll qualify.

AND - I can't wait for AF to get here again! This has been the longest cycle EVER waiting to try so I could get the stupid MMR vaccine but we get to start TTC again as soon as AF arrives! I'm not temping anymore (DH doesn't like it) but I am doing OPKs. I got positive readings three nights in a row so I'm assuming I ovulated on the last positive night and am therefore 4dpo. I'm expecting AF around 10/14ish and then we can start trying again! WOOOHOOO!

How's everyone else? It's been awful quiet around here lately...


----------



## gabbyskyy

gardenofedens said:


> I had the WORST weekend EVER!!! ugh!
> 
> Friday night DH and I were going to go on a date so around 8pm I started calling restaurants to find out the wait time. Then cell service went out (we live in the boonies) so we decided to drive the 20 minutes into town and head for Rockbottom. Just as we're leaving the hills, DH hits a deer. There are no street lights out here by our house and by the time the headlights lit up the deer, we were maybe four to five feet from it. There was no time to swerve and that wouldn't have been safe anyway. DH hit the brakes as hard as he could but we still hit it at probably 30mph. The deer bounced off the front end totally damaging my car (we think the deer was okay as he wasn't in the road when we turned around and drove back home). I was literally freaking out, DH was freaking out, it was AWFUL!! And my car...it was an old 99 Corolla that was supposed to last us another 3-5 years. We were planning to buy me a Rav4 next Fall and then a new car for DH 2-3 years after but now it looks like that's changed. We took my car to a body shop and they quoted $3K to fix the damage because so much of the internal stuff under the hood got banged up. The car's not even worth half that!! Then DH's car wouldn't pass Smog so we had to put several hundred dollars into repairs and it STILL won't pass smog so we have to bring it back to the mechanic for more repairs and DH got pulled over on Sunday for having outdated registration for not having passed Smog. Seriously everything that could go wrong, did. It was terrible. :(
> 
> On a happier note - DH and I found a property that we're going to try and put an offer on. It's in the district we want to be in about 30 minutes north of where we are now, much closer to both of our jobs, and has amazing views of the whole valley. We're waiting to hear back from the realtor and lender to see if we'll qualify.
> 
> AND - I can't wait for AF to get here again! This has been the longest cycle EVER waiting to try so I could get the stupid MMR vaccine but we get to start TTC again as soon as AF arrives! I'm not temping anymore (DH doesn't like it) but I am doing OPKs. I got positive readings three nights in a row so I'm assuming I ovulated on the last positive night and am therefore 4dpo. I'm expecting AF around 10/14ish and then we can start trying again! WOOOHOOO!
> 
> How's everyone else? It's been awful quiet around here lately...

Wow! Quite an eventful weekend!!! Deer do some major damage to cars! Sorry to hear that your car is a mess now! What part of Cali if you don't mind me asking. I'm central valley, so I was just curious when you mentioned views of the valley. I'm also expecting af on 10/14. Is that when you'll be testing? I don't think I'll make it that far!


----------



## lizzierob

I got my :bfp: this morning i was so not expecting it :cloud9:


----------



## cliqmo

Yey Lizzierob! (he he my phone autocorrected your name to 'Pondering') that is fantastic news!! Congratulations xx


----------



## lizzierob

thank you and congratulations to you too


----------



## gabbyskyy

COngrats LIZZIE!!!


----------



## Calasen

a few day away and all get :bfp: :)

Congrats girlies heres wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Sorry not been around and this is just a flying visit as we leave for Ireland tomorrow as OH's grandmother passed away last night :(


----------



## cliqmo

Oh I'm sorry Calasen please pass my condolences to your OH and his family x


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Wow! Quite an eventful weekend!!! Deer do some major damage to cars! Sorry to hear that your car is a mess now! What part of Cali if you don't mind me asking. I'm central valley, so I was just curious when you mentioned views of the valley. I'm also expecting af on 10/14. Is that when you'll be testing? I don't think I'll make it that far!

Hi Gabby,
I'm in San Jose but the property we looked at is up in the hills so you can see all the way to Moffett Field and Gilroy. Where in the Central Valley are you? I moved here from Fresno in 2008. I won't be testing - we've been preventing because of an MMR vaccine I had to get which causes birth defects and miscarriages. We finally get to start trying again after my next AF so I'm really looking forward to it! :) I hope you get your BFP though!

And congrats to lizzierob! :happydance:


----------



## gabbyskyy

gardenofedens said:


> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Quite an eventful weekend!!! Deer do some major damage to cars! Sorry to hear that your car is a mess now! What part of Cali if you don't mind me asking. I'm central valley, so I was just curious when you mentioned views of the valley. I'm also expecting af on 10/14. Is that when you'll be testing? I don't think I'll make it that far!
> 
> Hi Gabby,
> I'm in San Jose but the property we looked at is up in the hills so you can see all the way to Moffett Field and Gilroy. Where in the Central Valley are you? I moved here from Fresno in 2008. I won't be testing - we've been preventing because of an MMR vaccine I had to get which causes birth defects and miscarriages. We finally get to start trying again after my next AF so I'm really looking forward to it! :) I hope you get your BFP though!
> 
> And congrats to lizzierob! :happydance:Click to expand...

I live in Los Banos, we moved here from Santa Cruz since the housing is incredibly affordable. You get way more bang for your buck, but hubs does have to commute to San Jose everyday:roll: He doesn't complain though, he's a trooper. The property you're looking at sounds beautiful! Good luck on that! So you'll be trying after next cycle. That' smart considering. 

SO gals, what do you think! I'm 4-8dpo(?) and I got a positive opk today! I've been feeling all kinds of pg symptoms and even had a sharp shooting pain in my cervix/vagina 2 days ago.(implantation maybe?) Maybe I am o'ing late? That's so strange. It could be very possible though. I've heard that opk's can detect early preg before a hpt, but don't know how true that is or how often it happens. I know it happens, but what are the odds??? Hmmmm. I'm getting excited tho! I better get hubs in a good mood tonight to cover my bases.:happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

That's cool - Los Banos is definitely more affordable. After high school I moved to Fresno since it's WAY cheaper there but I missed my family too much and moved back to San Jose in 2008. I've looked at places in Los Banos but I couldn't stand that commute and I don't want to be that far from family. I'm about 40 minutes right now and that's far enough! Right now I get to commute the opposite direction a few times per quarter living in San Jose and working a few days at our office in Los Banos - that commute is a breeze since there's no traffic!! :)

That's cool you got a positive OPK - I've heard that as well about getting a positive on an OPK before on an HPT. Did you have a positive OPK when you think you ovulated? Or do you chart temps? Is it possible/likely you're ovulating late? This cycle I got positive OPKs three days in a row. I kept testing until I got a negative so I knew when DH and I were in the clear to :sex: again without having to use preventative measures. Definitely can't wait to start trying again though!! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

It takes a certain person to be able to commute an hour and a half each way! I don't think I could ever do it. But, like dh says, he comes home to his family and a nice house, so he doesn't mind it. So you come out this way once in awhile? I hate that Pacheco Pass! People die on that road all the time!:(
SO, I don't temp and I didn't start opk'in until cd16 since last cycle I didn't get a positive until cd18. I learned my lesson to start earlier just so there's no question when o would happen. Then I was getting lines at cd16 and they tapered down to stark white by cd19, so I was thinking maybe I o'd cd15???? But, then got this positive yesterday! I covered my bases last night, so hopefully either way I'm good. Maybe again tonight.... I'll go to the $tree and grab a couple more opk's just to see if they stay +....that'll be a good sign! I'm excited for you to start trying!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, I come down there pretty regularly. :) Maybe we could meet up some time if you're up for it. If not, no worries...I know not all people are comfortable meeting peeps online but I think it's awesome. That's how I met my husband!! lol

Anyway, that's weird you got two positive OPKs but I've heard it is possible to ovulate twice so it's never bad to have all the bases covered!! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

So we're pretty much neighbors in this big wide world! That's pretty cool! Considering Los Banos only has 35,000 people. Well, let me know when you're coming out this way. I never did get a first positive opk. I started testing at cd16 and got lines but not dark enough to be positive. Then they gradually went to stark white, so I was thinking I missed the surge before cd16, but don't know for sure. Then cd23+opk,cd24+, and to day I would call it +. I have no idea what's going on, but I'm not wasting any time with the hubby! Then my Frer's have been bfn's. So what do you do out this way if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, pretty cool! :)

It's weird to get several positives in a row, huh? I had three this month too and they weren't light positives. All of them were clearly way darker than the control line so it's very strange. I've never taken them back to back before so I don't know if I always would get three days in a row or if it's just a freak thing this month.

I work for a propane company and we have offices all over the US. I'm based in San Jose but also work in Santa Cruz and Los Banos. Beginning next year I'll be working in Sacramento, Fresno, Angels Camp, and Jackson too! Luckily it's just for a 4-6 month period early in the year so it'll be long before I'd be far enough along in a pregnancy to be due. I'm really hoping we get pregnant soon though!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Oh that's good! Gosh you'll be doing a lot of traveling. So, you got 3 +opk this month too? I'm hoping I continue to get +'s since I've run into a gal on here that didn't get her +hpt til a week past af due , but had been getting +opk's. It sounds like it's different for everyone. It's still early on in my cycle to be obsessing. Another weekend is here, so I'll relax and not have a good time with the fam. The tomato festival is happening this weekend out here at the fair grounds, and since I'm negative I think I'll test their bloody mary's. :winkwink:


----------



## Calasen

its oh so quiet .... 

How is everyone?

I should be Ovulating in the next few days so FX :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hi everyone! It has been quiet hasn't it? I'm 6dpo and I will test Friday! It's killing me because I ovulated on cd23! I should have been able to test by now if I had ovulated on cd18 like last cycle. How are you calasen?


----------



## cliqmo

Good luck Calasen and Gabbyskyy :thumbup:


----------



## Calasen

I'm ok - trying to regain rest after all the travelling we had to do for the funeral. 
Hows you guys?


----------



## gardenofedens

Hey there - yes, it's been far too quiet around here. I'm hanging in there, still waiting for AF but she should be visiting on Friday so we can finally start TTC again. I'm so tempted to start temping again but haven't yet decided if I will or not....


----------



## gabbyskyy

I'm on 7dpo if the opk's were right. I've been testing everday with IC's because I'm an insain woman. :wacko: I don't expect to see anything, so I don't get bummed I just really enjoy poas!:dohh: I think if af shows this time around, next time around I want to experiment with temps just to find out if I'm even ovulating. Who knows what 7 years of the Mirena can do to the body. Ya know?


----------



## pip7890

:dust: ladies.

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> I'm on 7dpo if the opk's were right. I've been testing everday with IC's because I'm an insain woman. :wacko: I don't expect to see anything, so I don't get bummed I just really enjoy poas!:dohh: I think if af shows this time around, next time around I want to experiment with temps just to find out if I'm even ovulating. Who knows what 7 years of the Mirena can do to the body. Ya know?

lol - I hate wasting tests so I don't take them unless it's really killing me not to and at least 10dpo and showing symptoms. Of course I feel like I've displayed symptoms several times over the last 6 months so I've tested on a few different cycles. The crazy thing is I feel like I'm displaying symptoms this cycle (hungry and exhausted, sore bbs, etc.) and there's no way I could possibly be pregnant since we only had sex once several days before I ovulated and OH pulled out since we're supposed to be preventing this cycle. So I give up and trying to determine if I'm pg before AF is due, lol. I've thought about going back to temping but OH doesn't like it so I haven't decided yet. I'm kinda thinking we'll just NTNP for a few months and then start TTC again in January/February. It'll be a year in February though... :(

I did buy Mucinex though because I heard it can help with the ewcm which I don't really have. I get lots of creamy CM throughout my entire cycle with a few days of watery but never really gets to ewcm so I might try that too.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yah my ewcm is limited too. Where do you get mucinex? I thought that was a cold medicine? I took a frer like an idiot! Of course it was bfn!:dohh: I'm not testing again until Monday so I can just relax and enjoy my weekend. I'll be 12dpo, so I think that's a good day to test. I'm done staring at nonexistent lines!:wacko: My eyes are crossed and now I have a major headache! ](*,)
I have no symptoms of af though so that's good, I actually have alot of energy, so maybe that's a good thing. Usually a week before af, I start with sore bbs. fx'd!
I think ntnp is a great approach if you don't care either way, but I want a summer baby and the time is ticking here to get one! Both my kids don't have warm months, so it would be nice to have one in the warmer months. Beach party!!! :happydance: A baby is a blessing though at any time.


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Yah my ewcm is limited too. Where do you get mucinex? I thought that was a cold medicine? I took a frer like an idiot! Of course it was bfn!:dohh: I'm not testing again until Monday so I can just relax and enjoy my weekend. I'll be 12dpo, so I think that's a good day to test. I'm done staring at nonexistent lines!:wacko: My eyes are crossed and now I have a major headache! ](*,)
> I have no symptoms of af though so that's good, I actually have alot of energy, so maybe that's a good thing. Usually a week before af, I start with sore bbs. fx'd!
> I think ntnp is a great approach if you don't care either way, but I want a summer baby and the time is ticking here to get one! Both my kids don't have warm months, so it would be nice to have one in the warmer months. Beach party!!! :happydance: A baby is a blessing though at any time.

It's not that I don't care either way. I desperately want a baby NOW and have tried all the 'cheats' to help that along - temping, OPKs, soy isoflaves, SMEP, etc. and am now going to try the Mucinex. Mucinex is an expectorant for congestion so it loosens mucus and thins it out - and not just nasal mucus if you get my drift! At least that's the claim anyway. I found it on Amazon.com (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000083JX0) for only $15 so I figured it was worth a shot.

Everyone says "when you stop trying, it will happen" right? Well, I don't know how to "stop trying", lol. I've wanted to be a mom since I was 15/16ish and now I'm finally in a position to be one, I want it NOW. lol. I always figured I'd have my first when I was 28 so I have don't have much time left to get pregnant either.

Anyway, hopefully it's soon for both of us! :)


----------



## Calasen

NO!!!

I got a +OPK this morning so went and jumped the OH for some :sex: and straight after had to run to the bathroom to be sick :( So now all that funs been wasted in regards to bean fishing :cry:


Was a fun way to wake up though :)

FX I still get +OPK tomorrow or have caught some strong swimmers :) 
Really hoping I get my bean before my 30th in December, or we have agreed to take time off so as I'm not pregnant for our wedding :(

Hows everyone today?

Gabby I feel exactly the same, and even got told by my MIL that I'm too young to be wanting a baby - not I'm 30 in 5 weeks, times running out!!!! We always knew it would be hard but I can feel my biological clock running out of battery power :(

And WOW Pip your 9 months seem to have gone fast (although I bet not for you :) )


----------



## gabbyskyy

garden- I know what you mean about not knowing how to stop obsessing! I have no advise for you on that one. LOL! Hopefully mucinex is the miracle drug! 

Calasen- MIL is off her rocker. :haha: You're not too young! You know what speaking of :spermy:...I don't think my hubs are good swimmers. that has to be it. I mean I give them a running start and everything, and nada!:nope:

I hope we all get our bfp's soon gals!!!!!
Tested this morning 8dpo with IC...bfn.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

It's starting to drag now Calasen. Fingers crossed for you that just one blooming swimmer made it to target!

I've decided to go back on the Mirena after this baby is born. It worked well for me for years and I quite liked having next to no periods. Just have to check that I can have it in if I'm breastfeeding.

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

pip7890 said:


> It's starting to drag now Calasen. Fingers crossed for you that just one blooming swimmer made it to target!
> 
> I've decided to go back on the Mirena after this baby is born. It worked well for me for years and I quite liked having next to no periods. Just have to check that I can have it in if I'm breastfeeding.
> 
> Pip x

I think you can have it while brestfeeding honey I know my sister had hers put in while trying to brest feed but she couldn't produce enough milk in the end so it didn't matter


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm never going back on birth control! I *loved* Mirena for sure but I know breastfeeding is a natural birth control and I plan to breastfeed for as long as possible. I also want our kids to be close together in age and we each want 4-6 so I think we'll be good without the birth control for a long time!! :)

Calasen - Fingers crossed for you Calasen! Hope you get your bfp before December!

And you too Gabby - I hope we all get our bfps before December!


----------



## gabbyskyy

4-6 kids???? More power to ya girl!...Hey breast feeding is not a natural birth control! I got pregnant while I was breast feeding and never had regular periods. I just had a hunch to test, and very positive! I did breastfeed my first for 18 months tho...I know......too long. Don't recommend that long, but to each their own. I breastfed the second for a year. That was perfectly enough! They're both sharp as a whip....plus I lost sooooo much weight! I was skinnier after breastfeeding than I was before pregancy!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm okay with having them back to back if it doesn't end up working as a natural birth control :) Milk production does lessen the chances of ovulation though, especially if they're nursing a lot. I'm not sure how long I'll nurse for...I'd like to nurse for 18-24 months but not sure I can take it for that long...! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Garden- When do you start trying again approx. I'm gonna be 9DPO TOMORROW.:( I'm having mild cramps, so I'm thinking for sure I'm out.

Don't look at my ticker. I for some reason felt the need to take an opk at cd23 and it was positive, so if af doesn't show by Monday, I might just have good news!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hello Everyone! I'm from the Western part of the United States & I have three children. I am TTC #4. Had the Mirena IUD for 2.5 years. Got it taken out last month, this will be my 2nd month TTC.


----------



## SLCMommy

gabbyskyy said:


> 4-6 kids???? More power to ya girl!...Hey breast feeding is not a natural birth control! I got pregnant while I was breast feeding and never had regular periods. I just had a hunch to test, and very positive! I did breastfeed my first for 18 months tho...I know......too long. Don't recommend that long, but to each their own. I breastfed the second for a year. That was perfectly enough! They're both sharp as a whip....plus I lost sooooo much weight! I was skinnier after breastfeeding than I was before pregancy!

IMO, I don't think 18 months is "too long" to breast feed & I certainly would recommend it. I think it's absolutely fabulous that you breast fed for that long!!! :happydance: :thumbup: My next child I plan to breast feed until he/she is two :)

Also, I already have 3 children...and pretty sure I will also end up having 4-5 children as my DH is a step-father to the current three, and we plan on having two together :)


----------



## Calasen

garden I dont think breastfeeding will work as a natural bc :) My friens caught with 2 of her 3 girls while breast feeding :)


----------



## SLCMommy

I wouldn't use BF for birth control either. ;)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Welcome SLCmommy! this is a great thread!


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you!


----------



## gardenofedens

AF arrived today right on schedule based on my OPKs so we're officially trying as soon as she goes away! :happydance:

And we won't be "using bf to prevent" since we want our kids back to back but if it happens to act as a natural birth control, I'm okay with that. We're perfectly okay with it not acting as birth control too though! :)

Welcome to SLC! Your children are ADORABLE!!


----------



## SLCMommy

gardenofedens said:


> AF arrived today right on schedule based on my OPKs so we're officially trying as soon as she goes away! :happydance:
> 
> And we won't be "using bf to prevent" since we want our kids back to back but if it happens to act as a natural birth control, I'm okay with that. We're perfectly okay with it not acting as birth control too though! :)
> 
> Welcome to SLC! Your children are ADORABLE!!


Awww....thank you so much!


----------



## luckyno.3

I picked my forum name because I've got two kids and trying to number three, but cycle 3 after having Mirena out turned out to be the lucky one! Got my BFP today after just over 3 months of trying!


----------



## Calasen

luckyno.3 said:


> I picked my forum name because I've got two kids and trying to number three, but cycle 3 after having Mirena out turned out to be the lucky one! Got my BFP today after just over 3 months of trying!

Congrats :) Looks like 3 certainly is your lucky number :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Congrats lucky! That you certainly are hun!:flower: There is hope after mirena! How long did you have it for?...I feel super preggo today at 9dpo. I had pulling in my belly button area a few times today and I can't keep my eyes open, but maybe I'm just in a food coma from dinner!:sleep: The funny thing is I don't have any major early pg symptoms. I always have sore bbs before af and my bbs are not sore at all! 

Could you share some of your early pg symptoms with us if any. Thanks.


----------



## Calasen

I'm hoping cycle 13 is lucky for me, but we will see :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Calasen said:


> I'm hoping cycle 13 is lucky for me, but we will see :)

Your ticker says you're ovulating today! is it right? Hope you did the dirty yesterday and today girl!:dust:


----------



## Calasen

:) I think so - had +opk's the passed couple of days so :sex: as often as we can :)


----------



## luckyno.3

Thanks, guys! I had my Mirena in for four years, got it removed in July. My doctor said it was probably starting to lose it's hormones because I was having normal regular periods since January, whereas I usually only had them maybe 3 times a year. 

Symptom-wise, I have been tired and needing naps, getting winded after running a mile (and I usually run 4-7 without been very winded), lots of nausea at times and the thought of food making me feel sick, other times I have been starving and craving cookies and other crap foods. My lower back has been sore, but that's something that happens to me sometimes. My sleep has been not good and I'm having vivid dreams, but that is also something that I get sometimes. Other than that, I am fluctuating between extreme laziness and maniac cleaning bouts. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

I just got done with my AF, Ovulate is on the 23rd, but I'll be "trying" every day probably from...tonight. Yeah, might be useless but it's fun anyways.. lol!

I have a cervical biopsy in November. If I don't get PG this month, than I have no choice but to wait out for my biopsy result & when I start to TTC again will depend on what the results are. If the come back with cancerous cells, than my TTC will be on hold until probably April. :cry:

-Ashley


----------



## avidwriter15

SLCMommy said:


> I just got done with my AF, Ovulate is on the 23rd, but I'll be "trying" every day probably from...tonight. Yeah, might be useless but it's fun anyways.. lol!
> 
> I have a cervical biopsy in November. If I don't get PG this month, than I have no choice but to wait out for my biopsy result & when I start to TTC again will depend on what the results are. If the come back with cancerous cells, than my TTC will be on hold until probably April. :cry:
> 
> -Ashley

I had an abnormal pap in Oct 2006 - was supposed to have biopsy in 6 months. Ended up pregnant in Feb 2007 and since then have had zero abnormal cells Pregnancy has been known to get rid of abnormal cells - they shed them to protect the growing baby - of course this was only one experience but OB/GYNs have told me its common.. hopefully this gives some hope.


----------



## pip7890

That's interesting Avid, thanks. I've had abnormal smears every 6 months for about 5 years now. It'll be interesting to see if anything changes after baby is born. 

Pip x


----------



## SLCMommy

Oohh! Thanks for sharing that information! DH will be really happy to hear that!!


----------



## Calasen

How is everyone?


----------



## SLCMommy

Calasen said:


> How is everyone?


I'm okay. I was having really strange spotting but now it's done. :happydance: Dh & I are TTC & i'll be testing on Oct 30th (7 dpo) seeing if MAYBE I'll get an early BFP since I have with my first pregnancy. If not, I'm waiting until November 5th. I hope I get a :baby: ;)

-Ashley


----------



## Calasen

awww FX'd for you :)

I am now in the 2WW :( but had to have my flu jab today whish they didnt tell me until after can harm a new baby :( so FX'd thats not gonna be an issue, doctor did say though if I am pregnant this month then it should be early enough not to effect the baby


----------



## luckyno.3

Calasen said:


> awww FX'd for you :)
> 
> I am now in the 2WW :( but had to have my flu jab today whish they didnt tell me until after can harm a new baby :( so FX'd thats not gonna be an issue, doctor did say though if I am pregnant this month then it should be early enough not to effect the baby

I didn't think a flu shot could hurt a new baby. I think getting the flu is actually worse. I went to the doctor today for the official test and they gave me a flu shot right then and there. I'm pretty sure it's more risky not to get it.


----------



## SLCMommy

I definitely agree, I think you are okay if you are pregnant! =)


----------



## Calasen

because it now has the avian flu and swine flu vaccines in it in some women it can harm the baby :(

Feel horrid today though have had a bad reaction to the jab and have slept most of the day.


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Calasen

Pip x


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen!! Dropping by to scatter some :dust: for you and all the ladies. Still keeping my eye on you ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

Mega- Thanks for the baby dust!

AFM, I am now on my 2WW. I'm rather excited!!


----------



## Calasen

I just got back from a fantastic weekend away in scotland for OH's bestfriends wedding :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Calasen - Nice! Have you ever been to the best country on earth?

ooh, sorry... I meant America??

...hahaha ;) Just kidding!!! I hope you had a blast!! When are you testing??

xoxox


----------



## Calasen

until i can get a train to america i wont be visiting sorry :) flying and sea travel are out :) one scares me one makes me sick :(

I havent decided when i am testing right now am feeling very pessimistic and can't take the disappointment but i am due on in the next couple of days so we will see. :)


----------



## Calasen

OMG Mega!!! how soon now???? :)


----------



## cliqmo

Calasen the stats in your siggy are alarming!! It really must be your turn soon xx


----------



## gabbyskyy

A wedding in Scotland! That sounds fab! I really hope you get your bfp in a few days Calasen!


----------



## gabbyskyy

SLCMommy said:


> Calasen - Nice! Have you ever been to the best country on earth?
> 
> ooh, sorry... I meant America??
> 
> ...hahaha ;) Just kidding!!! I hope you had a blast!! When are you testing??
> 
> xoxox

It's not that wonderful! LOL! Our economy is in the shitter!!!!


----------



## Calasen

The wedding was incredible!! Just paying for it now as I have trouble with travelling, but I wouldn't have missed it for the world :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Haha! I'm sure it was well worth it. I don't do too great with travel either. I get seasick on boats(not cruises...never been on one so I can't say I know for sure) and planes give me panic attacks. I have to have a zanex when I get on a plane, but that was years ago, so maybe I could pull some strength outa my ars to get on one these days.:haha: I don't know though.:)


----------



## SLCMommy

gabbyyskyy - LOL our economy is so bad :( 

Calasen - Special baby dust to you! :) In you default/avatar picture..is that a mouse and is it yours? :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

I've always wanted to ask if that was a rat or what!?! LMAO! It looks like it has a ton to say, and it wants to say it now! :haha: That's so funny!


----------



## Calasen

LOL its a rat :) Was my little Kaylea as a baby, we lost her last month :(, shes actually yawning and its part of a much bigger picture where it looks like shes about to take a huge bite out of Basils (a much older ratty) tail :)
https://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/2010/03/26/cute-baby-animal-got-your-tail/

She even got on the Daily Squee! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Oh my sweet goodness!!! That picture is so cute! and I normally wouldn't say that about rats, but I love it!

Anyone testing today????


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, Sorry Iv been awol for a while. Just needed a break and to not feel stressed about this process! Nice to see lots of newbies on here! How are you all doing?
AFM, Im coming up on Ov in a couple of days , so we'll see what happens. OH and I have had some fertility testing done, so got an appointment next week for the results. Eeek! Poor OH is a bag of nerves bless him! Men are so proud x Im sure its me though, low progesterone, just have to wait an see!
Anyway... lots of luck and dust to you all x


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey girls, Sorry Iv been awol for a while. Just needed a break and to not feel stressed about this process! Nice to see lots of newbies on here! How are you all doing?
> AFM, Im coming up on Ov in a couple of days , so we'll see what happens. OH and I have had some fertility testing done, so got an appointment next week for the results. Eeek! Poor OH is a bag of nerves bless him! Men are so proud x Im sure its me though, low progesterone, just have to wait an see!
> Anyway... lots of luck and dust to you all x

Good to see you honey XXX 

Hope the test don't show nothing too bad to deal with :hug:


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey girls, Sorry Iv been awol for a while. Just needed a break and to not feel stressed about this process! Nice to see lots of newbies on here! How are you all doing?
> AFM, Im coming up on Ov in a couple of days , so we'll see what happens. OH and I have had some fertility testing done, so got an appointment next week for the results. Eeek! Poor OH is a bag of nerves bless him! Men are so proud x Im sure its me though, low progesterone, just have to wait an see!
> Anyway... lots of luck and dust to you all x

Hi there Lucy - Good to see you back! I hope all of your test results come back normal and they can figure something out for your low progesterone. Btw, I sent you a friend request on FertilityFriend so I could chartstalk - hope that's alright. :)

Calasen - love your mousie. She's adorable.

Gabby - how are you doing? I just found out our training was moved from LB to Stockton so I won't be heading down your way for the time being but probably in Spring of next year.

SLC - where are you at in your ttc journey? Is your ticker right? If so, good luck testing soon!

Afm - OH and I have our first appt with an infertility specialist in late November. I've already done the blood tests on my end and everything came back within range so he's going to have a semen analysis done and we'll likely be prescribed Clomid. Hopefully we'll get pregnant before then. I'm not sure if I'm just *really* wanting it this cycle or if it's a premonition but I really feel like this is the cycle for us. I hate that my hopes are so high because I don't want to be devastated come November but it is what it is! I'm due to ovulate on Saturday so OH and I are BDing every other day and have been since af left. I'm also taking Mucinex daily which is an expectorant and will increase cm. I've read a lot about taking it (same as Robitussin) and more than half of the posts I've read online say they got their bfp the first cycle taking it so I'm really hoping! My cm increased the very next day after I started taking it and has stayed heavy so as I get closer to ov, I'm sure it will become even moreso. That's the hope anyway!


----------



## SLCMommy

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey girls, Sorry Iv been awol for a while. Just needed a break and to not feel stressed about this process! Nice to see lots of newbies on here! How are you all doing?
> AFM, Im coming up on Ov in a couple of days , so we'll see what happens. OH and I have had some fertility testing done, so got an appointment next week for the results. Eeek! Poor OH is a bag of nerves bless him! Men are so proud x Im sure its me though, low progesterone, just have to wait an see!
> Anyway... lots of luck and dust to you all x


Lucy - thank you for the welcome! I appreciate :winkwink: it! I hope the tests come back okay, but than again...wouldn't it be nice to know exactly what's going on? And, haha.. I understand that men are too proud. Couldn't possibly be anything to do with their_ little guys now_, could it? :spermy: They almost act that having issues with their reproductive areas makes them less of a man or something!. Thank you for the baby dust! I hope it works!! FX for you and in your TTC journey!!


----------



## SLCMommy

GardenofEd- Your screen name is SUPER adorable!! :winkwink: It's such a cute last name, too. As far as my TTC journey, I have three children but they are from my past loves. I am now married to a wonderful man and we are trying to conceive our first biologically together, but it would be #4 overall. I got an IUD in Nov 2008 & got it taken out Sept 2011. We TTC last month, but nothing happened so we have our FX that this month did the trick. I'm a little nervous because some woman have a hard time getting pregnant after an IUD, especially if they had the IUD for awhile. Also, I had my children very young and now i'm a little older...not that it makes a HUGE difference, but when your 17 most are super fertile. Thank you for your good luck wishes - I really appreciate it.


----------



## lucyoz34

Thnks for the well wishes girls x I'm sure things will be fine, and if not there's lots that can be done! Though I'm sure I wont be so chilled about it next week!!!
Has anyone tested yet??
Feel free to stalk my ff chart garden, Im only doing temps and cm at the mo, though there's not much else going on besides that to be honest!!
SLCmommy I think age does have a say in things, as well as the mirena, though I obviously cant prove it! I caught with my son when I was 19 and taking the pill!! I was three months pg and still taking the pill before I realised! Now, after nearly 15 years and 6 years with the mirena, we're doing everything right and not getting very far!!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

gardenofedens said:


> lucyoz34 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, Sorry Iv been awol for a while. Just needed a break and to not feel stressed about this process! Nice to see lots of newbies on here! How are you all doing?
> AFM, Im coming up on Ov in a couple of days , so we'll see what happens. OH and I have had some fertility testing done, so got an appointment next week for the results. Eeek! Poor OH is a bag of nerves bless him! Men are so proud x Im sure its me though, low progesterone, just have to wait an see!
> Anyway... lots of luck and dust to you all x
> 
> Hi there Lucy - Good to see you back! I hope all of your test results come back normal and they can figure something out for your low progesterone. Btw, I sent you a friend request on FertilityFriend so I could chartstalk - hope that's alright. :)
> 
> Calasen - love your mousie. She's adorable.
> 
> Gabby - how are you doing? I just found out our training was moved from LB to Stockton so I won't be heading down your way for the time being but probably in Spring of next year.
> 
> SLC - where are you at in your ttc journey? Is your ticker right? If so, good luck testing soon!
> 
> Afm - OH and I have our first appt with an infertility specialist in late November. I've already done the blood tests on my end and everything came back within range so he's going to have a semen analysis done and we'll likely be prescribed Clomid. Hopefully we'll get pregnant before then. I'm not sure if I'm just *really* wanting it this cycle or if it's a premonition but I really feel like this is the cycle for us. I hate that my hopes are so high because I don't want to be devastated come November but it is what it is! I'm due to ovulate on Saturday so OH and I are BDing every other day and have been since af left. I'm also taking Mucinex daily which is an expectorant and will increase cm. I've read a lot about taking it (same as Robitussin) and more than half of the posts I've read online say they got their bfp the first cycle taking it so I'm really hoping! My cm increased the very next day after I started taking it and has stayed heavy so as I get closer to ov, I'm sure it will become even moreso. That's the hope anyway!Click to expand...

Wow, mucinex sounds amazing! It's just like a cough syrup right? I'm gonna go get some today!!! Good luck this cycle! Maybe you won't be needing to see that infertility specialist after all! I'm gonna go google mucines. Heehee!


----------



## gabbyskyy

SLC- Are you waiting 3 more days to test?

Lucy- I had mirena for 7 years so I'm praying for both of us that mirena doesn't cause infertility the longer it's in!


----------



## SLCMommy

Gabbyskyy - Yeah, I'm testing on Sunday. It'll be early, but FX for an early BFP :wohoo:


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:
 

> Wow, mucinex sounds amazing! It's just like a cough syrup right? I'm gonna go get some today!!! Good luck this cycle! Maybe you won't be needing to see that infertility specialist after all! I'm gonna go google mucines. Heehee!

Yea, it's been great so far. :) Just waiting for a positive OPK or temp dip!! We're BDing every other day to cover our bases. Dr. thinks we're BDing too much for a bfp so we're limiting to every other day....well, trying to anyway. The mood got away from us last night so we dtd two days in a row but oh well.

You have to make sure to get one that has only one active ingredient of guaifenesin. Robitussin was recommended but I could only find one with guaifenesin and it also had something else which is said to reduce cm. I found the Mucinex on Amazon. The recommended dosage is 200mg three times per day for the five days before you ovulate. I usually ovulate around CD15/16 so I started on CD10. The Mucinex is 600mg extended release tablets so I'm taking one pill each morning. The dosage on the back of the box is 1-2 tablets every 12 hours so I'm debating on taking one pill twice per day but I don't want to overdo it either. :)


----------



## Calasen

Well I was due on today - so far nothing - but we know that means nothing for me so will wait and see :)

:dust: to everyone testing this week :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

I was reading up on the mucinex and guaifenesin and I was wondering that also(one or two tabs a day) If it says oned every 12 hours, I'm sure it's fine to tke 2. So you've noticed a change in your cm? I wanted to go get some today but my daughter is home sick. It's ironic because she needs mucinex as well! Maybe I'll just take hers when she's over the cold. LOL! I was reading on the mucinex site it's 200mg for a teaspoon, so I guess I can take that 3 times a day. Poblem is I don't know my previous 5 o days as they fluctuate. :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Yes, there's been a change in my cm - more than usual and thinner than ever before. I bought mine on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000083JX0/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details). My cycles fluctuate too so I just averaged my ovulation. It usually occurs between 13 and 24 with the most common being 15/16 so I started on CD10 and will take through my positive opk and temp dip/rise until I know for sure I've ovulated.

calasen - it's nice to see you have such a positive outlook this cycle around. fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## SLCMommy

TMI ALERT:

When I was in my fertile week and BDing, my CM was watery now it's white, somewhat thick, & crumbles rather easy if touched. It's not slippery/very gooey. I am 4 dpo...does this sound normal? There is no itch or any other sign of infection, and no horrible oder, so I know it's just regular CM. Has anyone ever had/heard of CM being like this at 4 dpo?


----------



## lucyoz34

Slcmommy my cm gets like that post ovulation, very sticky and crumbly on my nicks!!!(tmi sorry!!) I wouldn't worry too much, but if after a few days your not happy or you think something is wrong then have a word with your docs. Cm is meant to be a lot drier and stickier post ov though. 

Good luck calasen, let's hope it's your turn x


----------



## Calasen

Well still no :witch: but hey ho :)

We have made a decision though, as we don't want our wedding to be interrupted by an early or late arrival of a baby (if we do get pregnant before) after this month we will be taking 3 months off in order to avoid that happening.

Can always do good for us as well though I suppose, 13 months is a pretty long time to be stressing out and It's not like we are having much luck so far.


----------



## gardenofedens

What will you guys do for birth control?


----------



## Calasen

we will be NTNP


----------



## Kindra

Hey ladies I will join this group I gotten my IUD put in October of last year, Than got it taken it out in March and finally got my af back in May. My hubby was in Iraq so we couldn't TTC but he is home now and this is our first cycle of TTC,. Af is due on Sunday and I am not very hopeful for a bfp but i have had so many symptoms of pg. So I just thought I would say hi and introduce myself.


----------



## SLCMommy

Kindra - Good Luck!! I am also TTC after IUD as well.! Baby dust!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello! I have seriously read almost every page on this thread! Here i am up at 4am reading online via my phone!

Here's my story: I am the mother of a 2 year old little boy (born may 09) I had mirena inserted 5 weeks PP. Just had it removed Aug. 31... Had 10 days of removal bleeding (horrible) and finally had a period on Oct. 11. That means 37 days in between! My cycles have always been long and irregular... I am in my fertile week now... Hoping this is it and we can have another baby! Idk whats to come or whats next... My body was so out of whack for a while when I had the mirena taken out!
Anyways, baby dust to all!! Good luck this month, wouldn't it be lovely to have holiday BFP's!!... Hope to talk to you all and get to know you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Taurusmom and kindra welcome to the thread! Good luck to you both, fingers crossed we don't have to wait too much longer  x


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, Lucy!! FX our time is almost here! I am due to O on the 2nd or 3rd... Going to be BD'ing every day this week!!

Nice to meet you, Kindra!

Where are you ladies at in your cycle? When is everyone testing again? Sorry if that info is alteady posted somewhere!


----------



## Calasen

Welcome to the new ladies :)

:dust: to you all :)

I'm currently a day late for the :witch: but thats not unusual for me :) Not testing at the moment until I feel a need to :)


----------



## taurusmom05

How exciting calasen! I'll be thinking of you!! FX and sending extra positive vibes your way! :) 
I'm hoping to test around the 17th. That seems so far away!


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome ladies!! Always nice to have some new faces around. :)

Calasen - Fingers crossed for you. I love your new attitude!

Asf - I'm CD16 and should be ovulating any time now. Cervix is wide open but still negative OPKs so it's coming soon. I stupidly fell asleep with the electric blanket on last night so I think my temp this morning is completely useless. But on the other hand, my temp pattern is almost spot-on matching my April cycle so I'm hoping I'll O on Monday, CD18. We've :sex: every other day to every two days to make sure there's always some :spermy: available for fertilization. The dr thinks we've been BDing too much so we're trying not to BD every day, but that's difficult! :(

Anyway, :dust: to everyone!


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens we should be ovulating close together! I am due to O around the 2nd so maybe we will both have Summer babies! :) I just ordered a basal thermometer online... I'm going to start charting for the first time ever when it gets here. Do you use fertility friend? I hear that's a great place to start... Didn't know if you or anyone else knew the best way for a beginner like me!


----------



## gardenofedens

Definitely give FertilityFriend a try. It take a little getting used to though. When I first started, I signed up with FF and Countdowntopregnancy.com and I definitely prefered Countdown over FF because I found it to be more user-friendly. However, as for accuracy, I've found FF to be better so I bought the VIP membership ($45 for 1 yr) and use that instead. I like Coundown's new tickers though (like the one Calasen has)....

Go through the Fertility Friend Charting Course and you'll learn everything you need to know to chart your BBT :)


----------



## taurusmom05

I'll check it out. I'm hoping my new thermometer comes in the mail Monday!! :) thank you!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! I tested today at 6 DPO, and I got a whopping BFN. :nope: Kinda sad, because I know myself and others personally who have gotten a positive 6 DPO before but I guess each pregnancy is different. I have two more clearblue digital tests so I'm thinking of testing of November 5th (next Saturday) (AF is due Nov 7th) and if that's a BFN i'll test on November 7th, and i'll test both days with FMU. Does that sound good? Or do you think I could test on November 1st (Tuesday) or November 2nd (this coming Wednesday) and get a BFP? I hate the 2WW. lol!


----------



## Kindra

Thanks for the welcome everyone... I am currently waiting for af due tomorrow. I have tested and got bfn but i am having tons of pj symptoms .... getting sick boobs are sore tired and moody.... I am not getting my hopes up though... I am waiting to test till either tomorrow or Monday unless af shows up...


----------



## SLCMommy

Kindra- Isn't BFN's soo frustrating?! argh!


----------



## taurusmom05

Keep your head up slcmommy!! It's still early! :) there's still a great chance... Can't wait to find out if you're going to get your BFP! FX for you! I would test the 3rd and the 7th... Lol so one is still kind of soon and u can save your last test for the day af is due! Maybe it'll take the ease off how the 2ww feels like a lifetime! Lol 

I just bought 50 internet cheapies... Lol hopefully they will suffice. Only $18! Can we say obsessed with POAS?


----------



## Kindra

Ok so I got another test and another bfn ...what the heck is going on.... I have tons of symptoms but not a bfp... I feel like crying.....I know its my first cycle but with all the symptoms :cry::cry:


----------



## taurusmom05

Ladies.... I have a cm question! I am not sure of my cycles bc of the mirena.... Bc ive only had one real af so far... But I had ewcm... Or what I believed was...at least getting there. Maybe I already O'ed bc this morning I had a big glob of creamy egg white consistency cm and now im pretty dry and its lotion like...and hard to get. I guess I technically counted my withdrawal bleeding at my lmp... Bc I had nothing else to base it on... But before mirena I was always irregular and usually in the 36 day range. I'm so confused now. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm really sorry about your bfn, kindra :( our time is coming soon!! Sending you lots of happy vibes and extra baby dust!


----------



## SLCMommy

taurusmom05 said:


> Keep your head up slcmommy!! It's still early! :) there's still a great chance... Can't wait to find out if you're going to get your BFP! FX for you! I would test the 3rd and the 7th... Lol so one is still kind of soon and u can save your last test for the day af is due! Maybe it'll take the ease off how the 2ww feels like a lifetime! Lol
> 
> I just bought 50 internet cheapies... Lol hopefully they will suffice. Only $18! Can we say obsessed with POAS?

lol! that's cute though!! thank you for your well wishes!! i appreciate it! baby dust to you as well :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Kindra - It's very, VERY common to get loads of pregnancy symptoms for a few months after removal of any birth control. I had LOADS of symptoms the first 2-3 months of ttc after Mirena too. Keep your head up!

SLC - Good luck with your testing. My first few cycles I tested early somewhere between 7-10dpo but now I don't test unless af is late. hpts are too expensive to waste on early testing! And I chart my BBT so I'd hope I'd have a pretty good idea if I was pregnant anyway. :)

Taurusmom - Great find on the ICs!

I got my first positive OPK today for this cycle! Last cycle I got positives three days in a row so I'm going to keep testing but I've had LOADS of ewcm today. (tmi) Like every time I stood up, it felt like I had wet my pants! I'm sure it's from the Mucinex since I've never had that before! We :sex: this morning and will again Monday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Calasen. I hope this is your cycle!

I wish you all well. Baby is being induced a week on Monday so doubt I'll have time to keep up with every thread I'm subscribed to. Just want to thank everyone on here for your support and send you lots of :dust:.

I managed to conceive after 14 years of the coil - the last 7 or so using the Mirena - and I'm almost 41! Hang in there. It will happen. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Good Luck Pip!!!! Hope its an easy birth and your little beans healthy and gorgous :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Pip - Good luck! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Enjoy the experience Pip - Can't wait to join you! :D


----------



## gabbyskyy

PIP-Yay! New bay is arriving!!!! Congrats! 

I got mucinex! Well, hubs did. I sent him out for our daughter's phlemy cough, so I'm gonna try it! Cd11 right now. I really hope you caught that egg garden! To all you other ladies, fx'd for you too! I have a good feeling about this cycle. So, today we're carving pumpkins. My girls drew faces this time around rather than the carving kit. Super cute!


----------



## MEGARICE03

Good Luck, PIP! Can't wait to see pics.. I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and I'm expecting her to get out now!! I hope this just brings hope to those still ttc. It WILL happen, and I believe it'll happen when it's meant to. 

Calasen- I'll be here following you until yours is born =) .. xoxoxo


----------



## Calasen

Ohhhhh sooo close for Pip and Megarice!!!!

I'm excited for you both :)

I'm feeling pretty ok today, apart from alot of neausea and heartburn today and yesturday, not sure if its symptoms of a baby or just poorly :(

Maybe I'll test next week if I still haven't had a period by then, not really focussing on it right now as I feel like I'm gonna have another false alarm for 2 months and then the period will reappear, so trying not to obsess :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Halloween Everyone!​

​


----------



## taurusmom05

Cute pic slcmommy!!

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## taurusmom05

So exciting pip and megarice! Congrats in advance... I wish you a smooth and stress free labor!


----------



## Kindra

so af didn't show today but no bfp either.... UGH!!!!! I feel like screaming


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry kindra! Maybe you o'ed late... Stay positive! Your BFP will be here soon I'm sure of it :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Taurus- Thank you! :thumbup:

I was lame and tested... I'm 8 DPO. I couldn't help it... it was a BFN.


----------



## cliqmo

Pip and Megarice I can recall both of your BFP announcements- how quick has that time gone?! :shock: very very very best of luck to you both xx 

Kindra you are not out yet- stay hopeful

SLC you would have been SO lucky to get a bfp at 8dpo!! you are not out either so stay hopeful too

:dust:


----------



## SLCMommy

Sorry that this is off topic, but my 3 year old son just expressed his desire for a baby doll for Christmas. My five year old son laughed, and said "they are for girls!". However, my 3 year old LOVES little infants, and adores them. He likes to gently touch there head and kiss there forehead. He even likes babies that are older and crawling. Since DH & I are TTC he'd prefer to just wait to see if we get pregnant with a girl to start buying baby dolls for Christmas, but DS #2 is only 3 and I know he just wants a baby doll not so he can "play" with her per se, but more so just to hold & rock it. DH is a very masculine man so he's not too sure about this but I think little boys who play with baby dolls can learn to know at an early age how precious children are. We see nothing wrong with little girls playing "mommy" with a baby doll, so why can't a little boy play "daddy?". :shrug: Plus, I figured if I do get a BFP with my TTC, DS #2 won't think having a "baby" in the house to foreign. :) Plus, after a few weeks of the baby doll I know it'll be stashed in his toy bucket with his trains and cars. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Slcmommy I agree with you. I don't think there is anything wrong with it. My two year old son LOVES babies!! I think its great your son wants to play with the doll... It shows he has an open mind and he sounds like such a sweet kid! He wants to nurture a little baby, I think that shows character and he will obviously be a great man/father one day himself!..and how nice of a transition it would be from a play baby to a real one. Plus, you could tell your DH that the more he keeps him away from it, the more he will want one and be even more interested in baby dolls! Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Oooh ladies! I can't stop wishing Nov. 16 would hurry up and get here so I could test. It's soooo far away. Lol I'm thinking of trying pre-seed if I get a bfn this month. Anyone tried it?


----------



## SLCMommy

taurus - LOL! exactly! My three year old isn't like a lot of other boys his age. He is much smaller (thin, very short) so rough play isn't his style although he LOVES metal tonka trucks. He goes bonkers :wacko::winkwink: for them! He likes anything bug too... yuck. lol. But his speech is getting better, but he's still talks someone baby gibberish. His ears were horribly infected (his ear drums were) his first two years of life which made him learning how to speak hard, as he learned what he heard...thus making a lot of "baby babble". However, with work with a speech therapist (which has ended! yay! :happydance: ) because of his progression AND his ears are now great...he is learning very quickly and now talks in complete sentences most of the time:thumbup: The picture below is him :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=288742&stc=1&d=1320074896
 



Attached Files:







joshy10.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my goodness he is soooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!! Look at that smile!!!!!!
Sounds like he has dealt with a lot and deserves his baby doll for Christmas! Who knows, by then he may not even be interested anymore. I think we should support the feelings they have toward something like that. A man that is a nurturer is good in my book! Men and their masculine pride. Lol my husband is the same way!! It's just a guy thing I suppose! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Oooh ladies! I can't stop wishing Nov. 16 would hurry up and get here so I could test. It's soooo far away. Lol I'm thinking of trying pre-seed if I get a bfn this month. Anyone tried it?

My DH and I have been using PreSeed since our second or third cycle ttc. We *love* it simply because I typically have little to no CM and my DH is uh... well quite well-endowed :blush: so :sex: can be quite painful without it. I bought ConceivePlus this month but we haven't used it yet.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks edens!! :) I really would like to try it... Thinking I may order it today! My thermomter came in the mail today! Think its ok to go ahead and start temping or is that something i should wait until I get back to cd1? (That is, if I dont get my bfp!)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey do you guys feel your ovulation? Prior to baby #1 and mirena, every couple months I got what my Dr. Believed was O pain. Ive felt a little dull crampiness since yesterday... BD'd last night...and just earlier got a sharp twinge on the left side that lasted a few seconds!! I wonder if that was it! It's been a while since I had actually paid attentiom but it was very noticeable today! Woo hoo! I'll be positive anyway! Def gonna BD again when DH gets home! We have been DTD every day to every other day since my af stopped earlier this month. I guess it doesn't really matter either way. This is consuming my brain. Lol


----------



## SLCMommy

taurusmom05 said:


> Hey do you guys feel your ovulation? Prior to baby #1 and mirena, every couple months I got what my Dr. Believed was O pain. Ive felt a little dull crampiness since yesterday... BD'd last night...and just earlier got a sharp twinge on the left side that lasted a few seconds!! I wonder if that was it! It's been a while since I had actually paid attentiom but it was very noticeable today! Woo hoo! I'll be positive anyway! Def gonna BD again when DH gets home! We have been DTD every day to every other day since my af stopped earlier this month. I guess it doesn't really matter either way. This is consuming my brain. Lol

Prior to my O I got bad O pain/cramps.


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok totally changed my avatar to a pic of my son after eating spaghetti! :) wild hair!! Haha


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Thanks edens!! :) I really would like to try it... Thinking I may order it today! My thermomter came in the mail today! Think its ok to go ahead and start temping or is that something i should wait until I get back to cd1? (That is, if I dont get my bfp!)

You can start temping any time. I would start now because the temps are a bit erratic until you really get the hang of it. My first month I always forgot to temp and would lay in bed hitting snooze over and over and then think "Crap, I forgot to temp!" and do it then never knowing if it would be accurate enough or not. :haha: Since you haven't temped the cycle in full, you probably won't see an ovulation pattern but doesn't hurt to start. I took two months off from temping and then decided to again about a week ago so the first part of my cycle has no temps. Since I know I didn't miss ovulation though, it's all good. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, edens! And you're right... I could use some practice before my next cycle. FX there isn't a next cycle for about 9 mos!! Lol


----------



## cliqmo

taurusmom05 said:


> Ok totally changed my avatar to a pic of my son after eating spaghetti! :) wild hair!! Haha

Totally completely gorgeous!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, cliqmo!!! And I haven't gotten to formally congratulate you on your bfp! How are you feeling at almost 9 weeks?


----------



## Kindra

Af showed yesterday :(. Oh well onto next month!


----------



## cliqmo

Thanks Taurusmom, I am feeling pretty good ta, just tired and nauseous which is par for the course so I believe- will be nice to have a scan in a few weeks though!! Best of luck for your bfp this month 

Kindra sorry to hear this wasnt your month, fingers crossed for a November bfp 

:dust:


----------



## SLCMommy

Cliqmo - That's a beautiful wedding picture :)

Taurus - Your son is adorable! :winkwink:

AFM, I got stupid again :wacko: and tested with FMU today @ 9 dpo. I know, the whole "it's probably too soon" [-X but I just really couldn't help it. The whole time the test was "thinking" before the result came up (it was a clearblue digital test) my heart was racing & I was praying for a "pregnant" to show up [-o&lt;. When it came "not pregnant" I shoved it in the waste basket in the bathroom. :growlmad: LOL . I'm not heartbroken yet, since I am only 9 dpo but I did have my FX for those three minutes . Oh well... but, now I'm all out of pregnancy tests. :dohh:


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm so sorry kindra!! Still plenty of time to get a holiday bfp! November will be your month!! :)

Slcmommy- you sound like me! As much as I say in going to wait I never do! You should stock up on internet cheapies... I test all the time without care bc they were so cheap. LOL! It's def still early so don't count yourself out!


----------



## gardenofedens

Kindra - so sorry to hear the :witch: came to visit again. Fingers crossed for next month for you!

Cliqmo - The morning sickness is worth it right? :) Hope to join you soon and congrats again!

SLC - Sorry you used all your tests. I would definitely invest in some ICs if you're going to keep testing so early. Those ClearBlues and other name brand test are SO expensive! Another reason to temp instead of testing! :) Although I haven't decided if that makes me hope more or less. I know the two months where I had a beautiful dip/rise followed by a triphasic month I was positive certain I would get a :bfp: and then was devastated when the temp dropped and the :witch: came instead. That's rough for sure.

TaurusMom - Love your son's 'do! :)

AFM - I'm thoroughly confused. I got my first positive OPK on CD16 and have gotten positives every single day since. I'm now CD20. My temp still hasn't dropped so this is officially the longest surge I've ever had. Last month was three days. Today is the fourth day. Fingers crossed my temp dips tomorrow so I can be in the 2ww!

Also - as much as I love it here, I think I'll be a bit more scarce around here for a while as I think I've decided to take a break. Last cycle was awful not ttc but was so much more peaceful not counting days. I had hoped to keep it that way but I'm already stressing and getting frustrated. I know I'm "only 27" but I feel like I want kids NOW or not at all. I don't want to be an "old" mom and not getting that elusive bfp kills me a little more each month. I told DH today and he's not at all amused but part of it is his lack of enthusiasm for trying too that makes me wonder if he really wants it and is actually ready for how much it would change our lives. So I'm thinking it will be best to lay low for a while, NTNP but more on the NT side by not :sex: around ovulation, not counting days, etc. So anyway, even if I'm not here - I'll still be thinking of all of you!


----------



## SLCMommy

You guys will NEVER guess! I went to Wal-Mart today to get cold medicine for my kids...and I seen a stash of .88 cent pregnancy tests...so I took an entire row! haha!!


----------



## taurusmom05

SLCMommy said:


> You guys will NEVER guess! I went to Wal-Mart today to get cold medicine for my kids...and I seen a stash of .88 cent pregnancy tests...so I took an entire row! haha!!

That was meant to be!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol maybe its a sign! Lucky lucky girl!


----------



## SLCMommy

i have never seen .88 cheapie tests at walmart before lol


----------



## taurusmom05

If you go to pregnancy test websites there are usually manufacturers coupons. Firstresponse.com has $2 off any test.... Just in case anyone needs that info!!


----------



## taurusmom05

The clearance preggo tests are online on walmarts website. I was going to try to post the link.if.anyone wanted them! Great find, slcmommy!

https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/First-Signal-One-Step-Pregnancy-Test-1ct/17283605

Sorry its a mobile link... Im using my phone. lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I got a BFN at 10 DPO with FMU.


----------



## Kindra

:hugs:


----------



## gabbyskyy

SLCMommy said:


> I got a BFN at 10 DPO with FMU.

Hang in there. It's early still! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Edens- mucinex made me sick! I took it yesterday and it's releasing allkinds of phlem and boogies. Urgh. I can't stop sneezing either. Maybe I was already sick. IDK, but it's just phlem overload! ....and not in the right places. LOL!


----------



## taurusmom05

It's def still early slcmommy!!! 

Hey kindra how are you today?


----------



## Kindra

I am doing all right. Trying to stay positive for this cycle! Thanks for asking !


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Edens- mucinex made me sick! I took it yesterday and it's releasing allkinds of phlem and boogies. Urgh. I can't stop sneezing either. Maybe I was already sick. IDK, but it's just phlem overload! ....and not in the right places. LOL!

Aww, sorry hun. Maybe you were already starting to get sick? It definitely did break up any mucous anywhere else for me though...

Fingers crossed it works for us tho!


----------



## cliqmo

SLCMommy said:


> I got a BFN at 10 DPO with FMU.

I got a faint BFP at 12dpo (2 days before AF due) with First Response test (the ones they say can be used 6 days early) but really not sure it would have shown up 2 days earlier - dont be disappointed just yet, it is still mega early!


----------



## SLCMommy

Nevermind, I guess I am 11 DPO.


.....FML.


----------



## Calasen

Ah looks like the :witch: has gotten lost again - 5 days late and no symptoms of either pregnancy or period :(


----------



## taurusmom05

So sorry slcmommy!! :( it may still be early. I have a few friends that didnt show up positive until 13-15dpo though!


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen are you going to test???


----------



## Calasen

Nah :) I have a habit of it being missing for anything up to 6 months so wont test now until the 2nd month missed :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay! I finally have a negative OPK!! After strong positives four days in a row, I was really beginning to be annoyed!!

DH and I had a bit of an argument yesterday...fingers crossed he redeems himself tonight so we can BD one last time before ovulation is completely over....


----------



## SLCMommy

gardenofedens- HAHA you are so funny! ;)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Don't you hate how the arguments seem to come at the wrong time of the month!!! LOL! 4 days of positives? Wow! i vowed i wouldn't take opk's this month, but it's cd15 and they are calling out my name!


----------



## SLCMommy

12 DPO :bfp: I just found out, im still shaking!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Yey!!! Woooop! Wooooop! SLC that is FANTASTIC :happydance:

Fingers crossed you start a run of BFPs on this thread, like those that have occurred previously :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Here is the thing. I tested this morning with a really cheap .88 test, with FMU and got a negative. I went to a store, and while I was there I got a First Response test. Came home, could only pee 1/3 of what I usually do, but enough to dip the test in. It came out as a positive, is First Response a reliable test? The lines are clear as day.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations SLC! I've heard of women getting a negative in the morning but a positive in the evening so I'd not worry!

Pip x


----------



## Calasen

Get yourself to the dr's for a confirmation honey :) But it is possible :)


----------



## taurusmom05

SLCMommy said:


> 12 DPO :bfp: I just found out, im still shaking!!!


Omgosh!!! Woo hoo!!!!!! Congratulations, slcmommy! Just when you thought you were out for this month! I hope you will stay around and let us know about all your symptoms!!

Soooo happy for you! Hope this starts up a lot mor bfp's in this thread!


----------



## taurusmom05

Slcmommy post a pic of your test!!! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Picture please! Does it have color? Not to be a downer but frers have huge indent lines where the pink is supposed to be and sometimes look positive. I've had terrible confusion from this before. If it's pink than I would say test again tomorrow for sure! I hope it's your bfp!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

SLCMommy said:


> Here is the thing. I tested this morning with a really cheap .88 test, with FMU and got a negative. I went to a store, and while I was there I got a First Response test. Came home, could only pee 1/3 of what I usually do, but enough to dip the test in. It came out as a positive, is First Response a reliable test? The lines are clear as day.

Ha ha they are £10+ and you are doubting it over something costing less than $1?? :rofl: Love it!! Yes they are super reliable!! You are preggars!! :happydance:

ETA you should have a leaflet in the box that gives the accuracy statistics :thumbup:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats SLC - And this was your first cycle ttc? Congrats


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Don't you hate how the arguments seem to come at the wrong time of the month!!! LOL! 4 days of positives? Wow! i vowed i wouldn't take opk's this month, but it's cd15 and they are calling out my name!

Yea, four days of positives is awful. But it's not the first time. I didn't use OPKs for several cycles but I went back through my history on FF and found that in three cycles I had at least three days of positive OPKs before I finally got the dip/rise or a negative OPK so I guess I just have REALLY long surges? I don't know if that's something to worry about or not though.

Oh well, it doesn't really matter right now anyway seeing as how we're supposed to be taking a break from ttc because it was causing too much stress/anxiety. DH wants to keep our appt with the infertility dr on 11/22 so I've agreed to that but I need to find a way to not be on birth control and not think about having a baby. It's too heart-wrenching getting :witch: every month and seeing everyone else getting bfps. (Not directed at you SLC, just seems like everyone I know is getting pregnant at the drop of a hat right now)


----------



## SLCMommy

The lines are clear as day! Definitely not evp lines. The "faint" lines are much more darker in person than in the picture...just bad bathroom lighting. Showed up very soon after I peed on it! Funny, I got a neg with FMU, two hours later got a positive, and than two BFP this afternoon!
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=290945&stc=1&d=1320350210


----------



## Calasen

is the top one the one you say is negative honey? cos i definately see a line on it :) I'd say thats a definate :bfp:


----------



## SLCMommy

The top line wasn't a neg but the same test I took today with my FMU gave me a BFN. I'm thinking this is a pregnancy, too. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Calasen

SLCMommy said:


> The top line wasn't a neg but the same test I took today with my FMU gave me a BFN. I'm thinking this is a pregnancy, too. I can't believe it!!!

awww bless you :) #I can't wait to have mine do that :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Definitely all positive!! Yaaaaay!! What was dh reaction?


----------



## gabbyskyy

SLC-Yup those are definately lines! Congrats! :happydance:Was this your first month off mirena? How long did you have it for? You are giving hope to all of us ex-mirena users.

Edens-Hun I know what you mean about it seems like everyone around you just gets pg right away. Your turn will come, and when it does you'll be that much more appreciative, ya know? Especially when some days you'll be like"what did I get myself into". I hate that saying "patience is a virtue". No, I know what I want, and I want it now!!!!:brat: Lol!!!:haha:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Calasen

Garden I'm right there with you honey :( Our Dr's are still refusing to help until it's been 2 years trying, despite me having Endo and PCOS, and apprently since getting the mirena removed one period every 3 or 4 months :(

This is our 14th month trying and I honestly have considered just giving up completely, esp since a couple of months ago I got that depressed about it I was contemplating things I really shouldn't have been :(

Trying hard to stay positive right now and focus on the wedding but at the back of my mind is "why can't I have a baby!" -- I have fought sooo long for it I feel heartbroken at every hurdle :(

Even though we have been actively trying for the past 14 months it's been something I have wanted for most of my life :( Even had to go through a dangerous surgery to untwist my stomach and uterus, as well as for endo scarring removal to get to this point :(

Then on top of that I have limited mobility due to health issues that mean I have weight issues, to which the Doctors say they can't help me lose as I can't maintain an exercise programme :(

Also found out this week that out of all the other options for a baby, we have very few :(
Due to my health we won't qualify to adopt or foster :(
My medications for other things mean that IUI or IVF is out of the question :(
Serrogacy is beyond our financial means :(

So if we can't do this naturally with some medical assistance then we won't ever get that little bundle :(

Somtimes life just loves to screw you over :(

Sorry - kindda feeling it hard tonight :(


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Edens-Hun I know what you mean about it seems like everyone around you just gets pg right away. Your turn will come, and when it does you'll be that much more appreciative, ya know? Especially when some days you'll be like"what did I get myself into". I hate that saying "patience is a virtue". No, I know what I want, and I want it now!!!!:brat: Lol!!!:haha:
> 
> :dust::dust:

I have no patience. I already know that. I definitely want a baby and *I WANT IT NOW!!!* :brat:


----------



## SLCMommy

taurus - This is DH's first biological child. I was doing just cheapie tests, got the FRER to confirm all the negatives I was getting. Wiped my butt on the toilet, turned around...and was like "WHAT?!!! OH MY GOSH!" I went flying to my DH who was on the computer, told him...practically shoved the test in his face! He was like "I don't see a 2nd line...I need some time alone" and he went into our bedroom. Five minutes later I open the bedroom door, and he is sitting on the edge of our bed, looking like he was going to cry. I walked up to him "are you ok?" I ask "you look like your about to cry...are you sad about this now?" and he goes "No, it's just...i'm happy"..

Guess he just needed a few minutes to process what a huge deal this is to him :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Oh, and to answer someones question, I got my marina IUD out September 6th of this year after just shy of three years in.


----------



## taurusmom05

SLCMommy said:


> Oh, and to answer someones question, I got my marina IUD out September 6th of this year after just shy of three years in.

Wow, I got line out august 31st of this year! Maybe that means this is my cycle to get a bfp, tpo. lol 

Love DH's reaction :) what a great story!! Love it!!!!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen I'm so sorry. I wish there was something we could do for you. I am confident it will happen when you least expect it!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Calasen - That post broke my heart! FX for you!!!!


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Calasen

Pip x


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Garden I'm right there with you honey :( Our Dr's are still refusing to help until it's been 2 years trying, despite me having Endo and PCOS, and apprently since getting the mirena removed one period every 3 or 4 months :(
> 
> This is our 14th month trying and I honestly have considered just giving up completely, esp since a couple of months ago I got that depressed about it I was contemplating things I really shouldn't have been :(
> 
> Trying hard to stay positive right now and focus on the wedding but at the back of my mind is "why can't I have a baby!" -- I have fought sooo long for it I feel heartbroken at every hurdle :(
> 
> Even though we have been actively trying for the past 14 months it's been something I have wanted for most of my life :( Even had to go through a dangerous surgery to untwist my stomach and uterus, as well as for endo scarring removal to get to this point :(
> 
> Then on top of that I have limited mobility due to health issues that mean I have weight issues, to which the Doctors say they can't help me lose as I can't maintain an exercise programme :(
> 
> Also found out this week that out of all the other options for a baby, we have very few :(
> Due to my health we won't qualify to adopt or foster :(
> My medications for other things mean that IUI or IVF is out of the question :(
> Serrogacy is beyond our financial means :(
> 
> So if we can't do this naturally with some medical assistance then we won't ever get that little bundle :(
> 
> Somtimes life just loves to screw you over :(
> 
> Sorry - kindda feeling it hard tonight :(

I'm so sorry hun. Sending LOTS of hugs and all my baby dust to you!


----------



## Calasen

Bless you beautiful ladies - I was bad today and bought a test! -- now when do I test??? sooo tempted to right now!


----------



## Calasen

oh well test was negative so must be another 3 month wait :(

On the plus side I have been distracting myself and have made the 2 centrepieces for my wedding, along with my bouquet, and one of the bridesmaids corsages :)

Ages till the wedding mind but I love creating it all :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

When are you getting married Calasen? I hope you're feeling better. :) TTC sucks! My best friend who has been trying since 2006 and lost one of her tubes, tries to keep her spirits up, but I now know after reading all these threads and hearing stories, how bad she must really feel. I never could feel her pain really because I didn't understand it. Now I do, and it makes me wanna cry. There's a whole community of women out there who suffer the same infertility issues and it's heartbreaking. I just think the only thing to do is keep praying, and hopefully god's listening. Hugs!


----------



## Calasen

August 25th :) Loads of time yet :)


----------



## taurusmom05

That's so exciting, calasen. Are you having a big/small wedding? I loooove weddings. Hah and I love doing crafts and things like that too!!


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> That's so exciting, calasen. Are you having a big/small wedding? I loooove weddings. Hah and I love doing crafts and things like that too!!

It's an odd one tbh :) We are both from big families so although we only having family and very close friends theres still gonna be 100 people :dohh:

We have a budget of £0 though as I am on disability and OH is my full time carer so we are doing it as cheap as possible :)

But we have evil plans!!! :)

One BIL is a photographer, ones a DJ, and my parents are publicans :) So theres a small fortune saved there :) My MIL is on the commitee at the hall where we are having the reception, so we are getting that free :)

Because OH is photosensitive we can't have a light show so are getting fairy lights in the january sales to decorate with :)

It's also a steampunk theme, so it means a custom dress which I am making myself :) will put up pictures if you guys are interested :) Been having fun making all the things for it :)

Although on a seperate note - I have had intense cramping tonight, at one point OH thought I had lost my mind as I was on my hands and knees on the floor panting like a dog as was the only way I could take the pain :( It comes and goes though so not sure if I should go A&E or not, or call a doctor. It's all around my overys area and feels like nasty period cramps x1000. -- Hoping to avoid going to A&E and doctors though as I am attending the wedding blessing of OH's best friend this morning/tomorrow (its 5am right now) and OH is the best man :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> That's so exciting, calasen. Are you having a big/small wedding? I loooove weddings. Hah and I love doing crafts and things like that too!!
> 
> It's an odd one tbh :) We are both from big families so although we only having family and very close friends theres still gonna be 100 people :dohh:
> 
> We have a budget of £0 though as I am on disability and OH is my full time carer so we are doing it as cheap as possible :)
> 
> But we have evil plans!!! :)
> 
> One BIL is a photographer, ones a DJ, and my parents are publicans :) So theres a small fortune saved there :) My MIL is on the commitee at the hall where we are having the reception, so we are getting that free :)
> 
> Because OH is photosensitive we can't have a light show so are getting fairy lights in the january sales to decorate with :)
> 
> It's also a steampunk theme, so it means a custom dress which I am making myself :) will put up pictures if you guys are interested :) Been having fun making all the things for it :)
> 
> Although on a seperate note - I have had intense cramping tonight, at one point OH thought I had lost my mind as I was on my hands and knees on the floor panting like a dog as was the only way I could take the pain :( It comes and goes though so not sure if I should go A&E or not, or call a doctor. It's all around my overys area and feels like nasty period cramps x1000. -- Hoping to avoid going to A&E and doctors though as I am attending the wedding blessing of OH's best friend this morning/tomorrow (its 5am right now) and OH is the best man :(Click to expand...

Yikes - that sounds super painful...I hope you're feeling better!!

Your wedding sounds awesome, I'd love to see pics! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgoodness... I hope by now you are feeling better. I can't imagine what it could be!!! I'll be praying for u!!! Keep us updated when you can.

Your wedding sounds awesome! I would LOVE to see pics!!!! You got very lucky with all the freebies! What a blessing!! :)


----------



## KaraDavis

Oh my, right now I am missing my Mirena IUD. I haven't had a period in 5 years and this sucks. Did anyone find that their first period after removal was abnormally heavy? 

Ahhh, I loved my mirena and want it back :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Kara, yes.... I had withdrawal bleeding 4 days after removal (Sept.4) and it was AWFUL. Omgoodness Sooo bad. Lol then, I had af on October 11 (37 days later)... Again super heavy and lasted 5 days. I'm hopibg that if I don't get my BFP, my next af will be a bit more manageable!!!


----------



## Kindra

so af will be over by tomorrow... praying and hoping we catch that egg this time around!


----------



## gabbyskyy

KaraDavis said:


> Oh my, right now I am missing my Mirena IUD. I haven't had a period in 5 years and this sucks. Did anyone find that their first period after removal was abnormally heavy?
> 
> Ahhh, I loved my mirena and want it back :)

I know! It's aweful!!!!!!! I had mine out June 8th and had withdrawal bleeding June 10th for a good nine days! Horrifying! My periods are back to a normal flow. Heavy one day and light for 2. It gets better. :) Now if they would just become regular!...urgh!


----------



## Kindra

ugh that sounds awful!


----------



## taurusmom05

Kindra said:


> so af will be over by tomorrow... praying and hoping we catch that egg this time around!


Good luck!!!!! Sending you lots of baby dust!!! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

KaraDavis said:


> Oh my, right now I am missing my Mirena IUD. I haven't had a period in 5 years and this sucks. Did anyone find that their first period after removal was abnormally heavy?
> 
> Ahhh, I loved my mirena and want it back :)

lol - yea, I didn't like having a period again at all! Mine actually started about a year after I got the Mirena though so by the time I had it removed, I was used to them. They did get heavier after removal than while I had it in though. And the removal bleed was awful! UGH.

How's everyone else doing?

Calasen - where are the wedding pics we were promised?? :winkwink:

Taurusmom - Have you decided when you'll test? Do you also chart your BBT or anything like that?

Kindra - good luck to you this cycle! :)

Gabby - Three day periods would be a godsend, lol. Mine vary from 4-5 but thankfully are pretty regular. Where are you in your cycle? Also, I can't remember if I already mentioned it but I found out my training will be in Stockton - how far is that from you? I leave at 5am tomorrow morning, ugh!

Afm - I'm 5dpo and going back and forth between depressed and hopeful. I think I'm driving OH crazy. My temps aren't following any pattern of the last eight cycles so I'm hoping that means something different has happened (bfp!). On the other hand, I was reviewing the test results from the last blood tests I had done in August and my levels were so screwy that it really makes me think it won't be possible for me to get pregnant naturally. I know I posted a few days ago we were going to take a step back from ttc, but we're going to go ahead with the fertility appt on 11/22 and then re-evaluate from there. They'll likely do more blood tests for me and OH will get a semen analysis. I hope everything "works" and I hope that will let me relax a bit!


----------



## taurusmom05

I was going to start temping but when I opened the box of my new thermometer I ordered... It only only read XX.X ... So I sent it back and ordered a new one. It's called a basal thermometer, i guss I just assumed it would go more than 1 tenth.


----------



## Kindra

pardon the ignorant but when are you suppose temp? Like a certain time of the day or what have you? I am so nervous about this cycle. I am "suppose " to O around the 12th so we shall see. Dh and I haven't :sex: in like almost two weeks :blush: I don't know if we just wore ourselves out for trying this last time around or what! Hopefully it means that we will get some good strong :spermy: !


----------



## Calasen

you temp first thing in the morning before you do anything else and while still in bed :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, you're supposed to temp before you even roll over as soon as you wake up and at the same time each morning for the best accuracy. And you don't have to get a thermometer that goes to the hundredths...I have one that goes to tenths and can still easily define my cycle by temps. The first month I temped, I even used a standard thermometer instead of a BBT. It wasn't completely as accurate but I could still make out the pattern as could FertilityFriend. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh well darn. I thought I had to have one that went to the hundredths!! I guess ill start when my new one gets here in a few days!!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Oh well darn. I thought I had to have one that went to the hundredths!! I guess ill start when my new one gets here in a few days!!

I'm sure everyone is different with the range of temps they experience during a cycle. Mine vary greatly (from 96.1 to 98.4 with my coverline around 97.2 to 97.4) so the pattern is quite clear. I've noticed some charts with very little range and for those people, I would definitely recommend a super-sensitive BBT!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks for the info. I'm excited to finally get this started!! Hopefully I wont need to but I want to be prepared!!! And I need to change my ticker... I'm pretty sure I'm 7dpo not 5.


----------



## taurusmom05

Have you guys ever used wondfo tests? As some of u may already know, from another thread, I tested tonight at 7dpo (again, my ticker is wrong) ive read reviews and some people have said they got false positives (so I used two tests, same result, just in case)... Idk I just need to test again in the morning... I just can't stop thinking about it. Let me know what you think!! It's extremely faint... I'm not even sure. Lol I have a pic if anyone wants to see. I just don't want to be let down. Can't wait til morning!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm not sure how common evap lines are on the wondfo test strips but in a poll done by www.countdowntopregnancy.com 4.4% of the positives at 7dpo were in fact evap lines. On the other hand, 12.4% of the really faint positives were in fact positives. (www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7) So, good luck to you and definitely test in the morning with FMU. I'm really, really hoping this is my cycle too but I don't have the guts to test! lol


----------



## gabbyskyy

taurusmom05 said:


> Have you guys ever used wondfo tests? As some of u may already know, from another thread, I tested tonight at 7dpo (again, my ticker is wrong) ive read reviews and some people have said they got false positives (so I used two tests, same result, just in case)... Idk I just need to test again in the morning... I just can't stop thinking about it. Let me know what you think!! It's extremely faint... I'm not even sure. Lol I have a pic if anyone wants to see. I just don't want to be let down. Can't wait til morning!

Yes! Post pics!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Here is last nights pic...around 11pm I poas! This morning it looked a little more faint than this, barelt there, im not even sure it was there.... going to test later tonight and again in the morning. Anyways, this showed up within 5-7 mins.

https://i40.tinypic.com/foj1if.jpg


----------



## gabbyskyy

I see a shadow of some sort!


----------



## Kindra

I see something as well!


----------



## taurusmom05

Here is todays test... Showed at 5 mins. Comments? Hoping it an early BFP but I'm thinking i might be getting my hopes up.

BTW how is everyone? Anyone heard from slcmommy? Baby dust to all!

https://i43.tinypic.com/254y45k.jpg


----------



## gardenofedens

I hope it's a positive for you. I don't see anything but it's probably just the picture...fingers crossed for you!

I'm so tempted to test. I'm 8DPO and my hopes are too high this cycle. Goodness knows I'm going to be a MESS if it's negative.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks for commenting Edens! I bought a 3 pack of frer's... Gonna test each morning! I'll keep ya posted.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Calasen

Still no period :( Pain turned out to be serious constipation :( yuck :( Thats new though - Looks like I gonna be taking time out for 3 months now :( Guess its just not meant to be for me :(


----------



## taurusmom05

It IS meant for you, calasen!!!!. I promise you. It will happen at the craziest time I bet! Please keep your head up! You deserve your BFP so much! *hugs*


----------



## avidwriter15

I hated my mirena but after I had it taken out I had a 5 day heavy bleed then every 28 days I had super heavy bleed enough to soak a super tampon in less than an hour. - 



KaraDavis said:


> Oh my, right now I am missing my Mirena IUD. I haven't had a period in 5 years and this sucks. Did anyone find that their first period after removal was abnormally heavy?
> 
> Ahhh, I loved my mirena and want it back :)


----------



## avidwriter15

taurusmom05 said:


> Have you guys ever used wondfo tests? As some of u may already know, from another thread, I tested tonight at 7dpo (again, my ticker is wrong) ive read reviews and some people have said they got false positives (so I used two tests, same result, just in case)... Idk I just need to test again in the morning... I just can't stop thinking about it. Let me know what you think!! It's extremely faint... I'm not even sure. Lol I have a pic if anyone wants to see. I just don't want to be let down. Can't wait til morning!

I got a positive on a digi before my Wondfo test ever got a faint line.


----------



## taurusmom05

Wow, thanks avidwriter! Good to know. I haven't gotten a digi yet but Im def ready to PoAS with my frer's!!!!!!


----------



## Kindra

taurusmom05 I can see a very faint line. I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

taurusmom05 said:


> Wow, thanks avidwriter! Good to know. I haven't gotten a digi yet but Im def ready to PoAS with my frer's!!!!!!

Taurus-Pee on a frer! Pee on a frer! LOL!!! Can't wait to see it!

Edens- test!....bad influence over here, I know! But, I test way too early every single month! :wacko:

Calasen- Keep your head up hun and say hello to your rats for me!

Avid-How long did it take you for bfp after mirena?


----------



## taurusmom05

bfn on frer with fmu. I'm gonna try again in a couple days!
How is everyone today?


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen- **HUGS**


----------



## taurusmom05

Got a very small tinge of dark red blood on the tissue when i went to the bathroom a few mins ago. Im think af is coming early!! Cramping right now!


----------



## Calasen

Hey girls :)

For those interested I have put some of the things I have made for my wedding up on my blog https://fallingfog.blogspot.com/ go peek :) Would love a little input, esp on the invite :)

This is how I have been distracting myself from the baby dilemma :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my, calasen! It's all so beautiful!! I love it! The centerpieces are my fave, along with the pearl accessories! I've never seen wooden roses before... Very creative. I can tell the wedding is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Af got me this evening, way early, too! On to December! Good luck to everyone else waiting still! :) baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Calasen

I'm sorry honey :(


----------



## taurusmom05

It's ok!! It just means I can have fun trying for december! :) a bit disappointed but there is a time for us si I suppose ill wait!


----------



## gardenofedens

Gorgeous wedding pieces Calasen - love them!

Taurus - so sorry to hear the :witch: got you. :( 

I am back in town for the weekend and leaving on another business trip early Monday morning. I'm 11dpo, tested :bfn: yesterday with FMU on an IC. Just not feeling it so expecting AF on Wednesday. I have zero symptoms - not even sore bbs, lol. Oh well, OH went for his SA yesterday (I tested to try and save him the trouble but no luck) so we should have the results on that soon and our appt with the fs is on the 22nd so patiently waiting for that. I'm really hoping they'll give me Clomid and that it works but we'll see as I'm sure it will depend on the results of everything else. Hugs to all...


----------



## gabbyskyy

gardenofedens said:


> Gorgeous wedding pieces Calasen - love them!
> 
> Taurus - so sorry to hear the :witch: got you. :(
> 
> I am back in town for the weekend and leaving on another business trip early Monday morning. I'm 11dpo, tested :bfn: yesterday with FMU on an IC. Just not feeling it so expecting AF on Wednesday. I have zero symptoms - not even sore bbs, lol. Oh well, OH went for his SA yesterday (I tested to try and save him the trouble but no luck) so we should have the results on that soon and our appt with the fs is on the 22nd so patiently waiting for that. I'm really hoping they'll give me Clomid and that it works but we'll see as I'm sure it will depend on the results of everything else. Hugs to all...

Keep your head up. Everything will work out! So, yah Stockton is about an hour from Los Banos. Do you hit a ton of traffic? Usually it's the opposite way I think, but IDK :shrug: Good luck on your appt....if you're not already pg. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to this site, and still figuring out how everything works, so please excuse me if that shows. :) 

In searching the internet for information about conception post Mirena, I came across this forum. Everyone here is so positive and supportive, it's amazing! I joined the site just to join this forum. I... actually read all 306 pages of comments. I couldn't help it! Everyone is so positive and wonderful! I hope if it's ok if I join you all here! :)

I'm 33, two kids aged 7 years and 13 years. We're TCC our third, and final, kidling. 

I had the Mirena for darn close to 5 years, and loved it. I never had an af the whole time, never even spotted until the last couple of months it was in place. I had some very light spotting for the last three months or so that I had the Mirena, but not even enough to use a pad/tampon or anything. Barely there. 

I had some brownish spotting on 10/28 & 10/29. Then it was removed on Nov 1st. I had some extremely minor brownish discharge for a few hours after it was removed, and then a couple of times over the following day or so. On 11/11 I had some very -very- light pinkish/reddish 'bleeding'... but it only lasted for 4 - 6 hours, and wasn't even enough to use a pad/tampon, it was just there when I used the bathroom. Then it stopped, and nothing at all sense. Also, no real cramping, no other symptoms of af or anything at all. 

So I'm wondering, if anyone has any suggestions/info, how one would go about predicting ovulation right after the IUD was removed? With no cycle, how do I know where I am in my cycle? 

Right now we're just BDing almost every day and hoping for the best. 

Thanks for whatever insight you might have, and I look forward to interacting with all of you!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Welcome Ginger! Yes, the women on this thread are really supportive. I wonder why you didn't get a withdrawal bleed. Some women report of it, and some don't. I was one of those that bled heavily for about 9days, 2 days after Mirena was removed. Maybe you can start opk'ing. It can get pricey, so buying them off of amazon is a good way to go. Then again, I also hear of a ton of women who get pg right away after removal! I had mine for 7 years(2 coils), I also had no af the entire time. I've been mirena free since June 8th, and just letting nature take it's course. I thought for sure I'd be pg by now, but no such luck. :( well, good luck to you!


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome Ginger - nice to 'meet' you! Unfortunately, there's no real way to know when you'll start ovulating right after removal. I had cycles the last year I had the Mirena so I had already been tracking and new when o was coming but if you haven't had cycles, you'll really need to wait until they return to normal. For some this happens within a month, for others it takes several months, and for some the dr may even give you a hormone after a few months to make your period start just to re-regulate things. You can try temping your BBT, charting your cervical fluid, or using OPKs but it's probably best to just sit back and wait for af to arrive again at this point and then take it from there. (not that I'd be able to easily do that though, lol!)

Anyway, welcome again and hope af comes soon for you so you can start tracking (or doesn't come at all because you get pregnant straight away)


----------



## gardenofedens

Well ladies, I'm a little disheartened and hoping you all can bring me back....

OH went for his SA on Friday and we got the results today. There isn't a message from the dr but from my own research online, it doesn't look great...not terrible but not good either. That coupled with my high testosterone and high FSH, I'm really beginning to think we're screwed when it comes to conceiving naturally. :(

Testosterone for women is supposed to be between 2 and 45ng/dL, mine is 42. FSH is supposed to be between 2 and 15 but the lower the better and mine is 8.6mIU/mL. For a semen analysis, there's supposed to be between 2.0 and 6.0mL of semen but OH only had 0.5mL. 50% rapid, 50% immotile, 65% normal morphology. "Normal" results are greater than 25% rapid, less than 40% immotile, greater than 70% normal morphology. pH is supposed to be between 7.2 to 8.0 but his was 8.5. And there's not supposed to be any white or red blood cells and both were found.

I need to just calm down and wait for the dr to evaluate things but I'm totally freaking out right now..... :cry: and I'm out of town and can't talk to OH about it and I don't want him to think it's his fault anyway so I don't know if I will talk to him about it! :shrug:


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens, I also have high testosterone... The doctor prescribed me a water pill... It flushes it out and my levels remain normal!!!! Obviously I don't know your whole situation but it helped me.

Im sorry about your OH! The good thing is, its not far off from normal. there are still good ones and it only takes 1 to catch the egg so I wouldn't stress it! :)

Your BFP is coming, I promise. I completely believe that!

Baby dust to you!!!!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Oh yah edens_ I think that's not a huge issue...the testosterone level, try not to get down on yourself.
Can you girls do me a favor and check my thread in pg tests.....I'm 8dpo. Thanks girls!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Edens, I also have high testosterone... The doctor prescribed me a water pill... It flushes it out and my levels remain normal!!!! Obviously I don't know your whole situation but it helped me.
> 
> Im sorry about your OH! The good thing is, its not far off from normal. there are still good ones and it only takes 1 to catch the egg so I wouldn't stress it! :)
> 
> Your BFP is coming, I promise. I completely believe that!
> 
> Baby dust to you!!!!!

What were/are your levels? A water pill? Is it prescription? I googled it and found What are Water Pills? as well as places that sell them. The part of the article that concerns me is the "it can cause low blood pressure" - my blood pressure is already extremely low. It's become more "normal" over the past couple years but it's on the low side already and my doctors have freaked out more than once - "Are you okay? Do you feel alright? Are you dizzy or light-headed?" "No, why? What's wrong?" "Well, your blood pressure is so low, you're clinically DEAD." Um, yea, that didn't freak me out AT ALL!! lol.

Anyway, I'll definitely talk to the dr next week at our infertility appt about water pills. What brand do you take and what's the dosage?

I think the thing that worries me the most with OH's numbers is the very small semen sample as a whole. 0.5mL compared to 2.0-6.0 is a huge difference. Especially considering that it's "strength in numbers" once in the uterus and having the oomph to break through the protective coating of an egg. The sad thing is 0.5 is on a good day. I've had him almost completely cut soda (he used to drink only Diet Dr. Pepper and would drink 4-6 cans per day) and start drinking more water (he'll drink 2-3 bottles per day now) and it's gone from (tmi...) a couple dribbles to 0.5mL after abstaining for 3 days. I have to figure out how to increase that even more and we'll definitely have to drastically cut back on the :sex: to ensure a large sample around ovulation.


----------



## gardenofedens

gabbyskyy said:


> Oh yah edens_ I think that's not a huge issue...the testosterone level, try not to get down on yourself.
> Can you girls do me a favor and check my thread in pg tests.....I'm 8dpo. Thanks girls!

I don't see anything but it's awfully early hun, good luck!


----------



## Calasen

Welcome new people!!!!

Edens honey, hang in there, theres loads they can do so don't lose hope yet XXX

As for me, still waiting on the :witch: to visit before our 3 month break but shes once again dragging her heals. But on a happy note, we officially booked our wedding today!!!! Go to the registry office next week to give notice!!!! Very excited now but still kindda scared! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats calasen! Isn't it so exciting?? I loved going to get our marriage license - it made it feel so real! :) I hope af arrives for you soon so you can move on to the next cycle!

Afm - I'm 14dpo today and expecting af tomorrow. I felt HORRIBLE yesterday with the worst diarrhea (sorry, tmi) and nausea. So far I'm feeling better today so I'm guessing it was just something I ate. Can't say I didn't get my hopes up for morning sickness tho, lol. Oh well, I'll test Thursday if no af tomorrow and our appt is next Tuesday.

Anyway ladies, have a great day!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Haha I am so bad at being patient and letting things happen! I always feel as if there is some action that I can take in oder to make things happen, and gosh darn it that means I must take action. Doing nothing and waiting is not in my makeup. I suppose I'm a total A type...  

But I think you guys are right... I have to learn to take a step back and let things happen... at least in this regard. Heh. 

Weddings are so exciting! Congratulations Calasen! Woo! :D

Edens, I'm sorry you're going through what sounds like a very frustrating time with medical stuff and illness. Internet hugs for you... hang in there... 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :)


----------



## MEGARICE03

For those of you that may be interested, Pip had her boy! She had him last week and he is just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies! I did indeed have Andrew last Wednesday and, because I'm biased, I think he's gorgeous too!!!

The birth story is in my journal (link in my siggy) but I've still got to put some pics up. 

Don't lose heart ladies. I'm almost 41, and Andrew arrived after over 14 years using IUD/IUS!

Pip x


----------



## gabbyskyy

Congratulations PIP!!! I actually went back and stalked this thread and noticed you two ladies got your bfp's on "test sunday". That's so exciting! There's hope for all of us ex-mirena gals! Congrats again!!!:happydance:


----------



## Calasen

Yay Congrats pip!!! Hes gorgous! XXXX


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats pip!!


----------



## cliqmo

Huge Congratulations Pip xx


----------



## gingerfaerie

Oh my goodness Pip, he's beautiful! Congratulations! :D


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies.

Here's my favourite pic

Good luck and :dust:

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cliqmo

Pip he is totally totally gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## gabbyskyy

He's precious!!!


----------



## el2009

Hey guys! I'm new to this thread. Had my Mirena removed 8 days ago after having it for a little over 2 years. Ttc #2. :) Didn't get AF the entire time on Mirena. Became very impatient with wanting to start trying so I bought some opk's. Tested positive today!!! Hoping that it doesn't take long. Really enjoy reading these posts.


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome to the thread el2009 xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Well cycle 8 has ended and af arrived this morning at 16dpo. UGH. Infertility appt next Tuesday....hope she can help!


----------



## gabbyskyy

:hugs: Hopefully next cycle you'll have some answers and a nice bfp for xmas!


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens I wrote you a message! :)


----------



## mrsp1969

el2009 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this thread. Had my Mirena removed 8 days ago after having it for a little over 2 years. Ttc #2. :) Didn't get AF the entire time on Mirena. Became very impatient with wanting to start trying so I bought some opk's. Tested positive today!!! Hoping that it doesn't take long. Really enjoy reading these posts.

hi im new also had my mirena out 14 months ago and all my cycles have been anulvatory since:shrug:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Edens - I hope the appt goes well, and with her help you get your BFB oh so soon! 

Pip - OMG! Completely beautiful! :D 

Guys... I'm already getting SO impatient with the whole don't-know-where-I-am-in-my-cycle thing. Gah! I only had the thing out on Nov 1st! How do you all deal with the impatience? I feel like such a whiner. I want -some-thing to happen nownownow! Haha, pout and whine! ;)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Wellllllll......had positive opk's the past 3 days and I'm cd29! Took a digi "not pregnant"...ouch! So if I o'd late then tht means I'm on a 42 day cycle! This sucks!!!!:brat: I would be 11dpo if what I thought I had was ovulation spotting cd18. I don;t know what's going on with my body! I felt O pains cd27, that's what prompted me to get an opk. then I thought well, opk picks up hcg. Anyway, long story short....my af is way outa wack still!!!


----------



## Calasen

Looks like the :witch: has turned up today, either 2 weeks late or 2 weeks early (depending on where my cycle is) So thats cycle 13 a bust :( I can't handle this no more :( Dr's wont help, bodies a complete mess and I'm emotionally drained :( I am very close to just giving up completely :(


----------



## gardenofedens

im so sorry calasen, hugs!


----------



## MrsBrooks2011

Hey ladies, I havent been online due to our house being broken into ... and yeah, well, it's been hectic. Anyway! Hubby and I had our mirena removed 9/14 and last night we got our BFP! I had been testing since Tuesday, and each test had a slight faint pink line. Last night we tested again and that second line was LOVELY AND DARK. So we are due in late July-early August. Good luck TTC ladies!!


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations!!! Heres wishign you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Congrats MrsBrooks!!!
Calasen, keep your head up hun, I know easier said than done. It will happen for you!! I just know it!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ohhh, congratulations MrsBrooks! Yay! 

I'm 21 days post removal, and still no bleeding. I'm not sure how I feel about this fact. ;)


----------



## MEGARICE03

I'd like to announce the birth of Mia Ariana born 11/18/11 at 1:52am 7lbs 10oz 20in.. 4 days overdue! Keep your heads up ladies it'll happen soon =) 

https://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z437/Maritza_Gonzalez-Rice/babymia.jpg


----------



## gabbyskyy

She's absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Megarice!

Sending you lots of hugs Calasen :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## cliqmo

Oh Megarice she is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!! Many congratulations xx


----------



## Calasen

Megarice shes beautiful!!! Such a gourgous girl!!! Congratulations honey XXX

Thankies pip!

I'm actually feeling much better about things at the moment, but then we gave notice this morning for our wedding and found our reception venue! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Megarice


----------



## gardenofedens

Well ladies, I had my appointment with the fertility specialist today. We finally had the opportunity to speak with the dr about OH's semen analysis results - she was optimistic that they're great results so that's good to know and was good to hear. She's still concerned about the volume of seminal fluid (0.5 instead of the 2.0-6.0 average after abstaining for 3 days) so he had to do it again but this time abstain for 5 days. If it comes back low again, he has to be seen by the urology department but we'll cross that bridge when it comes - hopefully the results will be in Friday. Anyway, everything else was fine. They expect a minimum of 20 million sperm per milliliter of fluid and OH had 53 million so that's fantastic. He just needs to increase the volume so there's enough to carry the sperm to where they need to go is what it sounds like!

As for my results, she did a pap smear and vaginal ultrasound - both were normal. So we're waiting on OH's results and she prescribed 50mg of clomid days 3 to 7 of my next cycle which is expected around 12/15-12/18. She also said I need a progesterone test on CD21 so I'll be doing that on 12/7. I hope she listened and realizes I don't always ovulate on CD14...my average is CD17 but can be as late as CD21! I did show her that I chart my BBT, etc. so we'll see! Maybe I'll go on CD21 as she wants and then also go 7dpo since she kept saying "well ovulation occurs on CD14 so....."

Anyway, I'm feeling more optimistic today and ready to try another cycle. Plus, my BFF from BnB got her BFP today at 12dpo so that's WAY super exciting! :happydance: Congrats mommy2be1003!


----------



## Calasen

I'm glad for you edens, :) Sounds like the drs are hopeful they can help :)

As for us we have decided to stop focusing on TTC until after the wedding :( - while we still be TTC, we wont be pushing it and not focusing on it. The stress of both have managed to cause a serious recurrence in my medical condition and have now been fighting to maintain some normality for a while. I will still be on here though, just not temping, or OPK-using. But on the plus side by the time we get to the wedding and start focusing agian on TTC the 2 years will be up and our Dr's wont have any more excuses for not running tests to find out why we are having so many problems :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

Oh my goodness Megarice... she is so beautiful! Congratulations! :D 

Calasen - Ohhh, finding the venue is exciting. How much longer until the Big Day? :)


----------



## Calasen

9 months :) seems like ages until I look at our list of things to do, esp as I am making nearly everything for the wedding including my dress :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Calasen said:


> 9 months :) seems like ages until I look at our list of things to do, esp as I am making nearly everything for the wedding including my dress :)

Hehe! I remember all too well the 'OMG what do you mean there's only 12 months until the wedding look at all of this stuff I have to do ahhh!' feeling. I made most of the things for my wedding, but not my dress. That's awesome! I wish I were that skilled! :)


----------



## Calasen

Just had a complete panic thinking something was missing off the list and then realised I hadn't budgetted for the rings!!! D'oh!!!:dohh:


----------



## Calasen

Hoping for you :)

I feel you inside me,
A tiny speck of hope,
Waiting in Love,
For that spark of life.
A longing that warms me,
Keeps me happy late at night,
When things seem so dark,
It&#8217;s you that gets me through.
We are waiting for you darling,
Loving you so much already,
Yet your face is yet to be decided,
And your destiny to be set.
I see you in my dreams,
I hold you in my heart,
I hope you join us soon,
And make our family complete.


feeling the longing today :(


----------



## Kindra

Hey everyone sorry I have been MIA... we are right now on cycle two and Af is suppose to come on the 29th. I have been having symptoms just like last month. I got sick the night before last. I got sick a good four or five times yesterday with no other flu like symptoms. Used first response today and bfn :( I don't understand!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Kindra - I don't remember if you're coming off birth control or not, but if so pregnancy symptoms are very very common for the first few months afterward so keep your head up and keep trying!


----------



## gardenofedens

gardenofedens said:


> Well ladies, I had my appointment with the fertility specialist today. We finally had the opportunity to speak with the dr about OH's semen analysis results - she was optimistic that they're great results so that's good to know and was good to hear. She's still concerned about the volume of seminal fluid (0.5 instead of the 2.0-6.0 average after abstaining for 3 days) so he had to do it again but this time abstain for 5 days. If it comes back low again, he has to be seen by the urology department but we'll cross that bridge when it comes - hopefully the results will be in Friday. Anyway, everything else was fine. They expect a minimum of 20 million sperm per milliliter of fluid and OH had 53 million so that's fantastic. He just needs to increase the volume so there's enough to carry the sperm to where they need to go is what it sounds like!
> 
> As for my results, she did a pap smear and vaginal ultrasound - both were normal. So we're waiting on OH's results and she prescribed 50mg of clomid days 3 to 7 of my next cycle which is expected around 12/15-12/18. She also said I need a progesterone test on CD21 so I'll be doing that on 12/7. I hope she listened and realizes I don't always ovulate on CD14...my average is CD17 but can be as late as CD21! I did show her that I chart my BBT, etc. so we'll see! Maybe I'll go on CD21 as she wants and then also go 7dpo since she kept saying "well ovulation occurs on CD14 so....."
> 
> Anyway, I'm feeling more optimistic today and ready to try another cycle. Plus, my BFF from BnB got her BFP today at 12dpo so that's WAY super exciting! :happydance: Congrats mommy2be1003!

Well, we got OH's results back from his second SA. After abstaining for 5 days, his volume increased to 1.0 versus 0.5 after 3 days. The deformed sperm increased from 50% (which is already the max preferred) to 60% though. Doctor is concerned and sending his results to the urology department to find out why his seminal fluid volume is so low even though there's a major abundance of swimmers. In his first SA, there were 53 million per 1.0mL and in this one there were 68 million/mL so there's definitely no lack of swimmers! We just need enough fluid to get them to the right place for fertilization!!

I'm leaving on another business trip Monday (CD12) and should ovulate somewhere between CD15 and CD21 - I'm hoping it will be CD16, 17, or 18 since I'll be back home for those days before leaving again on CD19 but OH and I have agreed that I'll drive home (about 2-3 hours each way) for :sex: if my temp drops indicating ovulation regardless of what day that happens on. Seems a crappy way to do it - hi honey, I'm home, have sex with me, okay thanks, cya! - but I don't want to miss a whole cycle because of a business trip! lol

I'm going to take the mucinex again this cycle too and will start taking it on Tuesday CD13 since it definitely thinned out my cm and since OH is lacking some fluid, I need all that I can get. The mucinex doesn't increase the fluid but does thin it out - what can I take to increase it? I've heard grapefruit juice but omg that's terribly nasty. What else is supposed to work and isn't too late in my cycle to start?


----------



## Kindra

gardenofedens- I have had the mirena out since March . So its been seven months. I got af back in May. I tested again and bfn. :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh, okay - your post above said you're on cycle 2 so I didn't realize it had been seven months. Sorry hun. I got mine out in March as well (3/4) and ovulated a few weeks later on 3/29 so I'm on cycle 9 and definitely getting impatient! I'm supposed to be 36-37 weeks along at this point! lol


----------



## Kindra

It is very frustrating! I have five kids so I know I can I just don't understand why I am not. I know I am not out till af is here but still... its heartbreaking !


----------



## gardenofedens

I'd love to someday have five kids but right now, I'd be happy with just one!


----------



## Kindra

I always knew I wanted a big family I was an only child. My oldest is ten and my youngest is almost 18months


----------



## gingerfaerie

So I tested this morning, even though I knew full well I'd get a bfn. And I got a bfn. I shouldn't be disappointed... but I am. I figured that if the spotting I had before I had the Mirena out on Nov 1st was af, then I *could* have been ovulating on Nov 11th when there was the 4 hours of *extremely* light pinkish/reddish spotting. But the likelihood was slim to none, and I know that.

It's just been 27 days with no sign of af, unless the spotting on the 11th was af. And no signs of ov either. I know I shouldn't have given in and tested yet; it only served to induce a big huge blah feeling. Blah. Blah. Blah! 

I suppose we'll just keep bd'ing every day, and keep crossing fingers. Sigh. Haha, I wish I knew where I was in my cycle!


----------



## gardenofedens

hang in there ginger - hope things start working themselves out for you soon!

afm, I'm CD12 today and waiting to ovulate. I just scheduled an ultrasound for 12/13 - the doctor wants to take a look at my uterus and ovaries. Hopefully I'll be pregnant by then though! :)


----------



## Kindra

Well I am out af showed in all her glory this morning . Booo! Onto December !


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww, so sorry Kindra. Better luck next month!


----------



## purplepanda

Wow, what a perfect thread for what I need! I've had the mirena in for almost 18 mos, just took it out this morning for ttc#3. I'm 26, married, and work full time. And I looved the mirena! I haven't had AF in months... Unfortunately that also means I have no idea where I am in my cycle. 

I hope you guys don't mind if I just jump in with some questions instead of sorting through the 300 pgs of old posts... Hoping someone here can help me from their experiences! 

My midwife told me I shouldn't bother trying until my next full cycle to give my lining a chance to build up, but I am very much wanting to ignore her and get started as soon as I see EWCM. Thoughts? I'm thinking of starting baby aspirin to help it out... I know my chances aren't good this month, but it couldn't hurt either could it? 

Did any of you get a bloaty/crampy/pms feeling right after removal? I really think "AF" (what little there is on mirena) was close anyway, I'm crossing my fingers that's what this is and not just side effects of messing around up in there. 

Thanks for letting me jump in like this. GL and babydust to all!!!!


----------



## Calasen

purplepanda said:


> Wow, what a perfect thread for what I need! I've had the mirena in for almost 18 mos, just took it out this morning for ttc#3. I'm 26, married, and work full time. And I looved the mirena! I haven't had AF in months... Unfortunately that also means I have no idea where I am in my cycle.
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind if I just jump in with some questions instead of sorting through the 300 pgs of old posts... Hoping someone here can help me from their experiences!
> 
> My midwife told me I shouldn't bother trying until my next full cycle to give my lining a chance to build up, but I am very much wanting to ignore her and get started as soon as I see EWCM. Thoughts? I'm thinking of starting baby aspirin to help it out... I know my chances aren't good this month, but it couldn't hurt either could it?
> 
> Did any of you get a bloaty/crampy/pms feeling right after removal? I really think "AF" (what little there is on mirena) was close anyway, I'm crossing my fingers that's what this is and not just side effects of messing around up in there.
> 
> Thanks for letting me jump in like this. GL and babydust to all!!!!

Welcome to the thread honey :)

The "periody" feeling is pretty normal after removal :)

Everyone is different as to how soon their cycles return to normal , some women its right away, some (like me) took ages.

As for trying right away I think its a personal choice, some say its a bad idea as it can lead to miscarriage but others have had no problems at all conceiving in the first cycle off and have gone onto to have beautiful babys.

Good luck honey :) XXX


----------



## gingerfaerie

Boo for af Kindra. But! Maybe for Christmas you'll get your bfp! :) 

Purplepanda - I'm in the same situation a you are. I have no idea where in my cycle I am, due to having no af for close to 5 years. Mine was removed on Nov 1st. I've not yet had -any- signs of af or ov... and I didn't even have any bleeding after removal. (I had a few hours of very very very light pinkish/reddish 'spotting' on the 11th was all) (I'm also tcc #3) 

Everyone is totally different though. Some people's cycle starts back right away, others it takes months. Some are regular, some very irregular. Etc. :/ 

Personally, I didn't wait at all before actively tcc. My doc has no problem with me going ahead and trying, though I was told there is very little chance of anything happening for a month or two. My fingers are firmly crossed, and we're just bd'ing very frequently. If it happens, it happens... and if af comes, then I can chart. So either way I'll be happy! 

Good luck with your third!


----------



## Calasen

For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(


----------



## gabbyskyy

Welcome purplepanda! Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky few that can conceive right away! It's different for everyone who comes off mirena! It's quite the journey for alot of us.

Well, the wicked witch got me last night on cd41! I'm so sick of these irregular cycles! I've done everything right the past 3 cycles! I bd'd on all my +opk's plus some! It's getting really frustrating. I know I should probably start temping just to see if I'm even ovulating. I really thought that 6 months later(after removal) I would be pg by now. I think I might call my doctor to see what he can do about regulating my cycles. As for now, I've decided to try to lose 10lbs this month! Wish me luck! I gotta do somethin to keep busy, maybe the timing is wrong since it's xmas, but hey...it's worth a shot!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a great week so far!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Calasen said:


> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(

Ugh ugh ugh. That sounds *extremely* frustrating... maddening really. I'm sorry you've gone through this. :( 

On an entirely different (and more pleasant I hope!) note... how is wedding planning coming along?


----------



## gabbyskyy

Calasen said:


> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(

Calasen, sorry about that. That sounds like a dream to most women not ttc, but extremely frustrating for those trying.

Oh, I wanted to tell you. Guess what my daughter wants for her bday? a rat! LOL! she's fascinated by them. Are they really hard to keep maintained and what is their average life span? Are they gentle? Thanks. :)


----------



## Calasen

gingerfaerie said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(
> 
> Ugh ugh ugh. That sounds *extremely* frustrating... maddening really. I'm sorry you've gone through this. :(
> 
> On an entirely different (and more pleasant I hope!) note... how is wedding planning coming along?Click to expand...

Brilliently!!! Our local landlady found out about our wedding and offered to do the whole reception for less then £500!!! including all food, kids table, and decorating the room the night before!!



gabbyskyy said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(
> 
> Calasen, sorry about that. That sounds like a dream to most women not ttc, but extremely frustrating for those trying.
> 
> Oh, I wanted to tell you. Guess what my daughter wants for her bday? a rat! LOL! she's fascinated by them. Are they really hard to keep maintained and what is their average life span? Are they gentle? Thanks. :)Click to expand...

Rats are fantastic pets and are as sweet natured as anything, but make sure you get from local breeder, but one that breeds for temperament :) They have to be kept in at least 2's though as they are very social :), also need quite a large cage area with lots to do, like a specially designed rat wheel and hammocks and gnaws :) Also a lot of pet shops try to sell you on sawdust for rats which is extremely bad for them :( they need cardboard or newspaper ideally but dust free especially. Depending on what type of pet your daughter wants though depends on boys or girls :) Boys are more loving but very lazy and laid back, girls are adventurous and active but more independent :)

Average life span is 2 years but some can live longer, they need spot cleaning once a day, full cage clean once a week. fresh food and water daily and a well maintained temperature, they dont like it too hot and like a cool room. They can be prone to respiratory conditions though and girls especially are prone to lumps and tumours, most these can be removed by a good vet though and not a issue. The cage should be very thick plastic and solid bottomed with not too much space between bars (babies and girls can squeeze through if too wide). The Ferplast Jenny cage or the Furet XL cage are perfect as a starter cage for 2-4 rats. 

With Californian I think you have to check local laws as to if you can keep a pet rat but if so then contacting the American Fancy Rat association should help you find a suitable breeder :)

I highly advocate pet rats!!! :) We have 12 at the moment, but have had 21 at once, they are highly addictive with their little noses! :) It's like having toddlers that can't back chat (although they try :)) They can be fully toilet trained and clicker trained. 
Highly recommend neutered boys as a first rat group as they are calmer and more forgiving, also less prone to illness.


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> Boo for af Kindra. But! Maybe for Christmas you'll get your bfp! :)
> 
> Purplepanda - I'm in the same situation a you are. I have no idea where in my cycle I am, due to having no af for close to 5 years. Mine was removed on Nov 1st. I've not yet had -any- signs of af or ov... and I didn't even have any bleeding after removal. (I had a few hours of very very very light pinkish/reddish 'spotting' on the 11th was all) (I'm also tcc #3)
> 
> Everyone is totally different though. Some people's cycle starts back right away, others it takes months. Some are regular, some very irregular. Etc. :/
> 
> Personally, I didn't wait at all before actively tcc. My doc has no problem with me going ahead and trying, though I was told there is very little chance of anything happening for a month or two. My fingers are firmly crossed, and we're just bd'ing very frequently. If it happens, it happens... and if af comes, then I can chart. So either way I'll be happy!
> 
> Good luck with your third!


FX for you!!! I haven't had any spotting/signs either, except feeling bloated yesterday and of course that's gone now. :growlmad: Hopefully we both get back on track quickly!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello again girlies xx welcome to the newbies the very best of luck on your journey, its not always the easiest!! 
Magarice and pip your little precious bundles are truly beautiful xxx congratulations  xx

Calasen your last post was gorgeous!!!! And sooo true ) I have a couple of male rats  they're like little old men!! Sooo much personality, and amazingly they adore my cats!! Iv got five male cats, my boys, and they completely accept the rats as part of the family, it's rediculous really! The rats crawl all over and sleep on the cats like its normal! Very intelligent rats and fairly docile daft cats! I can highly recommend rats as pets, they give you as much as your willing to give them, and they are wonderful with children. 

Afm... Undergoing fertility treatment as we speak... Very hard, very expensive.......but hopefully a result sometime.....xxx

Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

Calasen said:


> gingerfaerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(
> 
> Ugh ugh ugh. That sounds *extremely* frustrating... maddening really. I'm sorry you've gone through this. :(
> 
> On an entirely different (and more pleasant I hope!) note... how is wedding planning coming along?Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliently!!! Our local landlady found out about our wedding and offered to do the whole reception for less then £500!!! including all food, kids table, and decorating the room the night before!!
> 
> 
> 
> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> For me I had it removed 2nd sept 2010 and have had only 4 periods since :(Click to expand...
> 
> Calasen, sorry about that. That sounds like a dream to most women not ttc, but extremely frustrating for those trying.
> 
> Oh, I wanted to tell you. Guess what my daughter wants for her bday? a rat! LOL! she's fascinated by them. Are they really hard to keep maintained and what is their average life span? Are they gentle? Thanks. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Rats are fantastic pets and are as sweet natured as anything, but make sure you get from local breeder, but one that breeds for temperament :) They have to be kept in at least 2's though as they are very social :), also need quite a large cage area with lots to do, like a specially designed rat wheel and hammocks and gnaws :) Also a lot of pet shops try to sell you on sawdust for rats which is extremely bad for them :( they need cardboard or newspaper ideally but dust free especially. Depending on what type of pet your daughter wants though depends on boys or girls :) Boys are more loving but very lazy and laid back, girls are adventurous and active but more independent :)
> 
> Average life span is 2 years but some can live longer, they need spot cleaning once a day, full cage clean once a week. fresh food and water daily and a well maintained temperature, they dont like it too hot and like a cool room. They can be prone to respiratory conditions though and girls especially are prone to lumps and tumours, most these can be removed by a good vet though and not a issue. The cage should be very thick plastic and solid bottomed with not too much space between bars (babies and girls can squeeze through if too wide). The Ferplast Jenny cage or the Furet XL cage are perfect as a starter cage for 2-4 rats.
> 
> With Californian I think you have to check local laws as to if you can keep a pet rat but if so then contacting the American Fancy Rat association should help you find a suitable breeder :)
> 
> I highly advocate pet rats!!! :) We have 12 at the moment, but have had 21 at once, they are highly addictive with their little noses! :) It's like having toddlers that can't back chat (although they try :)) They can be fully toilet trained and clicker trained.
> Highly recommend neutered boys as a first rat group as they are calmer and more forgiving, also less prone to illness.Click to expand...

Calasen- You are angel sent from above girlfriend!!!!!!! So knowledgable.
Yes, here in California we can get them at the pet store and they only carry male rats for maybe reasons you explained.?...interesting. I had a friend growing up who had a pet rat, but she died from a tumor the size of a grape. That's what I'm conderned about too...the heartbreak. But, it can also be a good learning experience too, right. I just was concerned about the maintenance and we do have 2 cats. Should we keep the rat seperate? 
You know what's so cute, is my daughter said she just wants a friend in her room to talk to. I said, "what are you talking about, you have me , and all your friends in the court and your sister"...she said "yah, just sometimes people don't understand." Hahahaha!:haha: how sweet...I get what she's saying though. I don't think we have rat breeders out here, so do you think the pet store rats are ok? Also maybe I should buy a cage/living environment online??? Thanks alot for the insight.:thumbup:


----------



## gabbyskyy

lucyoz34 said:


> Hello again girlies xx welcome to the newbies the very best of luck on your journey, its not always the easiest!!
> Magarice and pip your little precious bundles are truly beautiful xxx congratulations  xx
> 
> Calasen your last post was gorgeous!!!! And sooo true ) I have a couple of male rats  they're like little old men!! Sooo much personality, and amazingly they adore my cats!! Iv got five male cats, my boys, and they completely accept the rats as part of the family, it's rediculous really! The rats crawl all over and sleep on the cats like its normal! Very intelligent rats and fairly docile daft cats! I can highly recommend rats as pets, they give you as much as your willing to give them, and they are wonderful with children.
> 
> Afm... Undergoing fertility treatment as we speak... Very hard, very expensive.......but hopefully a result sometime.....xxx
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx

AWWWWW...How do you introduce a rat to a cat? We have 2 indoor cats, and my daughter really wants a pet rat. Calasen said male rats are more affectionate, but we live in the states, so I don't know what the breading practices are here compared to other countries.....


----------



## Calasen

gabbyskyy said:


> lucyoz34 said:
> 
> 
> Hello again girlies xx welcome to the newbies the very best of luck on your journey, its not always the easiest!!
> Magarice and pip your little precious bundles are truly beautiful xxx congratulations  xx
> 
> Calasen your last post was gorgeous!!!! And sooo true ) I have a couple of male rats  they're like little old men!! Sooo much personality, and amazingly they adore my cats!! Iv got five male cats, my boys, and they completely accept the rats as part of the family, it's rediculous really! The rats crawl all over and sleep on the cats like its normal! Very intelligent rats and fairly docile daft cats! I can highly recommend rats as pets, they give you as much as your willing to give them, and they are wonderful with children.
> 
> Afm... Undergoing fertility treatment as we speak... Very hard, very expensive.......but hopefully a result sometime.....xxx
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you all xxx
> 
> AWWWWW...How do you introduce a rat to a cat? We have 2 indoor cats, and my daughter really wants a pet rat. Calasen said male rats are more affectionate, but we live in the states, so I don't know what the breading practices are here compared to other countries.....Click to expand...

Cats and rats can be introduced but it has to usually be done at a young age or with cats with a low hunting drive. Pet shop rats are akward as you dont know where the rats have come from so you don't know the medical background :( if you google the american fancy rat association they will have all the info you need on local breeders :) Also rats really do make the best listeners!!! :) but please make sure you get 2 :) they really do need a friend rat as well :)


----------



## gardenofedens

gabby, sent you a PM with a rat breeder kinda near you. I've never owned any rats but I did run an animal rescue and can definitely tell you that pet store pets aren't recommended - for both medical reasons and socialization reasons!


----------



## gingerfaerie

I love that we're now discussing the care and keeping of companion rats. :D 

Mine were named Quincy and Charlotte, and I loved them ever so much. They both lived for six years, surprising the stuffing out of me. I miss the little guys... 

Calasen - OMG that's a fantastic price for wedding things. Wow! 

Gabby - Ugh. I'm sorry things have not regulated you. Fingers crossed that they will soon. And good luck with the weight loss! Are you doing anything specific to accomplish your goal? :) 

As for me... hopefully this isn't TOO tmi! My 13 year old daughter got her af yesterday morning. (not for the first time or anything, just for the month) Since she starting having it back in April, every month when she'd have hers, I'd have the lightest spotting ever. Just barely there when I went to the bathroom. So, I had assumed our cycles had synced. But, no signs of af for me at the moment. I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing or a neutral thing. Thirty days past removal, I had expected to have SOME bleeding by now!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Ginger- good luck! Maybe you should test??? I'm just starting my work out routing again. That's the only thing that works for me. Itkinda goes hand in hand. When I put the ork in, I want to eat better.
Thnks garden! i'll check out the message you sent me. I definately want to do it right if we're gonna bring them into our home. :)
How is everyone today??? The witch is leaving te building shortly for me I hope!


----------



## gabbyskyy

garden I didn't get the pm....maybe give me the name and I can look it up??? Thanks.


----------



## gingerfaerie

gabbyskyy said:


> Ginger- good luck! Maybe you should test??? I'm just starting my work out routing again. That's the only thing that works for me. Itkinda goes hand in hand. When I put the ork in, I want to eat better.
> Thnks garden! i'll check out the message you sent me. I definately want to do it right if we're gonna bring them into our home. :)
> How is everyone today??? The witch is leaving te building shortly for me I hope!

I stupidly tested on... I think it was Monday? Might have been Sunday. I knew it would be bfn, and it was. So now I'm doing my -best- not to test again until at -least- the 6th. I am So Incredibly Impatient though! Gah! *sits on hands to keep from poas right this instant* 

I totally understand that. When I take better care of myself in one area, I absolutely want to take better care of myself holistically. Haha, when I made -major- lifestyle changes (I'm vegan now, have been for about 16ish years, super active physically... but I wasn't when I was younger at all), they all began with exercise. Everything else fell into place after for me. I'm going a little mad lately, because the climate of the city I currently live in does nto agree with me in the slightest, it's so damnably cold here... and it's reached the point in the year that I can no longer go for extra-super-long walks every evening. Or even short walks, at all. Stupid winter being wintery! Grump! 

Good luck with getting it going! I find that once I establish a routine it's easy to keep it going... but getting started can be a bear sometimes! And I hope the witch skedaddles off into the sunset soon...


----------



## purplepanda

Ginger- I was going to suggest testing, too. Ah well. GL with not testing every single night... I know I would! 

Gabby- I'm the total opposite about workouts and eating right! LOL! If I'm great about working out, I don't feel like eating health on top of that so I eat whatever I want... and if I'm being really good about eating healthy, I never feel like going to the gym. So messed up. On the bright side, TTC is giving me the motivation to get healthier all around and be ready to grow a person! GL to you!


----------



## arj

I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old and have had the mirena in for 2 years. Had it out in Sep 2011, and have had two normal periods. TTC this month, due for AF on 7th Dec! Fingers crossed!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ok guys... someone tell me not to test! Gah! I keep rationalizing it... 'Well it couldn't -hurt- if I tested' (when yeah, it's going to be a bfn and then I'll be all blah, and it's also a waste), 'it's -possible- that I was ov two weeks ago' (when I know full well it'd be bfn, it's so highly unlikely that I was ov'ing then, etc). GAH! 

And the stupid symptom spotting. I haven't had any breast changes to speak of, which is usually the first and most pronounced symptom. But my tummy is the tiniest bit 'off'? Oh I'm mentally all over that. Gah! I'm going mad! 

Haha, I think I need some hobbies that are more involved than the ones I have currently... ;)


----------



## purplepanda

Ginger- DON"T TEST!!! (You're welcome.) 

So I'm super confused about my body signals right now, and wondering if anyone can give me some insight? When I got the mirena out, I was sure AF was about a week away. Then I started tracking CM and CP and changed my mind, thought OV was coming up for sure. Then today I started spotting, and now I'm wondering if I was right the first time! Is it possible this is just spotting from the mirena coming out/irritation, even 3 days later?

Here's the breakdown:
10/26: Regular old OB appt/pap

11/1-ish: sure I was getting AF- more blood than I've ever had on Mirena. *Almost* had to wear a pad! :shock:

11/21?[that, or 11/14]- awful bloating that felt just like PMS, with no flow

11/29- Mirena comes out

11/30- CM is getting "creamy," CP is getting higher i THINK, but without much practice checking these things I could be misreading my signs.

12/2- spotting

Thoughts???????? I'm tempted to just start using OPKs every day so I don't miss it. I know, I know, it's super early to be thinking this hard about it, but I really wanted to catch this first cycle!

ETA: Has anybody had experience with the cervix "dropping" because of taking the iud out? When I started checking position after my appointment, it was suprisingly low, but I've never looked for it before. Now it's definitely higher. Is there a chance this is just back to normal, and the procedure threw things off?


----------



## gingerfaerie

Well. I caved. I tested. Gah. Bfn like I knew it would be. I feel ridiculously silly for having tested, when I knew full well what the result would be. Blah. 

Panda... were I you I'd assume that the spotting was a very very light af. Haha, I say that because that is what I -am- assuming about the spotting I had on the 11th (mine was removed on 11/1), even though I have absolutely no idea whatsoever. 

It's been suggested that I use opks, but I'm holding off until I either get af in a way that I am sure that's what it is, or I get my bfp before that. If you use them, I'd be very curious to know how they work out for you, since we seem to be in a very similar situation. :) 

Regardless, good luck... and as hard as it is (gracious, it's hard) try to relax for a couple/few weeks. Haha, I wish I could take my own advise there!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm CD17 and just got the darkest OPK I've ever had!! I have a very long LH surge and it seems I usually get 3-4 days of positive OPKs. I didn't start taking them as soon as I started having watery CM though so I'm probably on what would have been my third day of positive OPKs so it's coming soon. My temp didn't drop this morning either so I'm hoping to O tomorrow. With OH's low seminal fluid volume (but high sperm count!), we've refrained from BDing since Wednesday when my temps started indicating ovulation was 3-4 days away. (Thanks goodness my temps are like clockwork!) Anyway, so now I'm thinking I'll ovulate tomorrow and going back and forth about whether OH and I should :sex: tonight or tomorrow. I'm leaning toward tomorrow though... With the low fluid volume, we really only have one shot for BDing. But I'm not stressing. It's been 9 cycles - well, this is our 9th cycle and each month has killed me when af arrives but I've finally come to terms with it as weird as that sounds. I like coming on here to check in with you guys but I finally feel relaxed about ttc and the idea that I may not be a mommy for a while longer. I return to school full time in January and won't have time to think about ttc anyway so it's weird, but it feels good not being stressed about it. (Though I'm sure by reading the post above, it seems like I am, lol!)

Here's my OPK
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x323/gardenofedens/Cycle09-CD17.jpg

Anyway, hugs to all of you and I'll check in on you all again soon!


----------



## arj

Test away I say! Even a negative test brought me a little bit of piece of mind.

Tested again (5th time) this morning and got a :bfp: !

This is 1st time trying after Mirena, and it worked 1st pop so hope all of you have good luck too =)


----------



## gingerfaerie

So after bd'ing this morning, there was a very minor amount of brownish-reddish-tissue-like-almost blood when I went to the bathroom. Then when I went to the bathroom again later, there was also a very tiny amount of brownish/reddish tinge. I'm not sure if it's from bd'ing, beginning of af, or something else. I'm trying to focus on the positives, and not let it get me down. It's really a very small amount... but I dunno. 

OMG arj congratulations! That's completely awesome! :D


----------



## purplepanda

Arj- congrats!! That's so exciting!!! 

Ginger - look at the bright side... This is probably the last time in your life you can be excited if it IS af, because at least then you know your cycle is resuming some semblance of normalcy, and you can start charting and tracking like a normal person. At least that's how I look at it! (still though, I'm secretly hoping for you that it's implantation bleeding;))


----------



## gingerfaerie

OK! This is af. I think. I'm pretty sure. It's veryvery light... but it's gotta be af. So! How do I do this charting and tracking thing? Where do I start? Is there like some kind of primer or something? 

panda - Yeah I am totally excited about this for the first (and hopefully last!) time in my life. It's... a bizarre feeling! :D


----------



## el2009

Had my first af since removal. Started on Dec 1st and only lasted a few days and very light but definitely :witch:. Here's to hoping December is my lucky month! Sure would be a great Christmas present! :winkwink:

And Congrats Arj on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> OK! This is af. I think. I'm pretty sure. It's veryvery light... but it's gotta be af. So! How do I do this charting and tracking thing? Where do I start? Is there like some kind of primer or something?
> 
> panda - Yeah I am totally excited about this for the first (and hopefully last!) time in my life. It's... a bizarre feeling! :D

Hi Ginger -

It depends what you want to chart. Are you only going to chart your CM for now? Use OPKs? Chart BBT? I recommend signing up for FertilityFriend.com and taking their free tutorial regarding charting. I chart my temps, use OPKs sometimes, chart CM, and keep track of my BDing schedule. FF does the rest as far as telling me when I ovulated, scores our BDing schedule, monitors symptoms, etc. I love it. :)

Good luck!


----------



## Calasen

Hey girls! :) gratz on the :bfp:

I turned 30 today!! - had a fabulous day and have managed to fully relax for the first time in months!!!!!

I love my OH!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My Mirena was put in April 2009 and came out this morning! Yay! I've never been pregnant before so putting it in easily the most painful thing I have ever experienced. Coming out was no big deal. 

Did anyone start OPKs right away? I kind of wonder when my cycle will start up again. My Midwife said we could TTC this cycle as there as been no published evidence to show that women should wait a month. She said anecdotally there was always the risk of miscarriage because my lining wouldn't be built back up again. 

I obviously want to start now! (like tonight!)

I haven't had a period in years so I'm sure AF will be very interesting.


----------



## gardenofedens

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALASEN!! :)

Welcome BabyO. Congrats on getting your IUD removed. Can you believe how easy it was to remove it? I didn't feel it at all! Putting it in was awful though, I don't remember it being terribly painful but I do remember that I had gotten myself so worked up about it being painful that I fainted right afterward. OOPS.

I had mine removed 3/4 and started a withdrawal bleed the next day. I then had pregnancy symptoms for the next 2-3 months even though I got my period like clockwork. I had my af the whole last year I was on it so at least I knew where I was in the cycle when it was removed. I still used OPKs and charted my BBT though. The withdrawal bleed didn't upset my cycle at all either so that was nice. But here I am nine months later and still waiting for my bfp! Hope your wait isn't so long!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Good to know about the withdraw bleeding. I forgot to ask about that this morning. Maybe I have a sensitive cervix? I passed out and then immediately started projectile vomiting from the pain when it was put in. (It carried the nickname Murderess for its entire lifespan in my uterus.) You should have seen the look on the poor med student's face who got stuck observing!!! Priceless!! I believe he scratched OB off his list that day. lol

The way out wasn't near that bad. I kind of feel like if I survived the Mirena insertion labor is going to be a piece of cake. 

I guess I'll start OPKs tomorrow morning then. I would occasionally have light spotting on Mirena, but nothing that warranted even a panty liner. I have no idea what my cycles are like. I've recently had some other cervical issues and the docs checking it out mentioned me cycling due to my mucus so maybe I was? 

I hope you get your BFP soon! Maybe Santa will bring it. :)


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> OK! This is af. I think. I'm pretty sure. It's veryvery light... but it's gotta be af. So! How do I do this charting and tracking thing? Where do I start? Is there like some kind of primer or something?
> 
> panda - Yeah I am totally excited about this for the first (and hopefully last!) time in my life. It's... a bizarre feeling! :D

I also recommend FertilityFriend.com.... it is a FANTASTIC site, and yeah, it does have a primer! It has a whole course of 16 or something lessons on what you should/can be tracking, what to look for, how to chart, etc etc. It also has a smartphone app that I use that makes it soo much easier to track those BBTs first thing in the morning.



OperationBbyO said:


> My Mirena was put in April 2009 and came out this morning! Yay! I've never been pregnant before so putting it in easily the most painful thing I have ever experienced. Coming out was no big deal.
> 
> Did anyone start OPKs right away? I kind of wonder when my cycle will start up again. My Midwife said we could TTC this cycle as there as been no published evidence to show that women should wait a month. She said anecdotally there was always the risk of miscarriage because my lining wouldn't be built back up again.
> 
> I obviously want to start now! (like tonight!)
> 
> I haven't had a period in years so I'm sure AF will be very interesting.

I don't know where you're from, but around here they strongly advise against getting an IUD until you've had a baby, for that reason. The cervix is totally unprepared to be violated like that... so yeah, I bet it was awful. Sorry. :( Mine (after 2 births) was still painful, but mostly cramps. No biggie.

I've started using OPKs. I tried to resist until I saw some sign of either EWCM or my first AF, but screw it, I wanna know now!!!!!! I just broke down and bought some ICs to get me through the month. So, I can't tell you how it went yet... it's still going... but GL to both of us! Here's hoping for a :bfp: on our first cycle!! :dust:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Panda & Edens - Thank you! I'll check them out first thing in the morning for sure. I'm thinking I'll go ahead and order some opk's now too. And I guess it's time to purchase a basal thermometer too! 

BabyO - My Mirena was removed on Nov 1st after 5 years. I didn't have any bleeding at all until the 11th, then it was just super duper light spotting for a couple of hours... until yesterday, when I started my first af in 5 years. So everyone is different. But! I'm super interested in learning about how the opk's go for you (and you too panda!). 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CALASEN! I hope it was a marvelous one! :D 

My fingers are crossed that all of us get our bfp for christmas this year... :)


----------



## gardenofedens

purplepanda said:


> I don't know where you're from, but around here they strongly advise against getting an IUD until you've had a baby, for that reason. The cervix is totally unprepared to be violated like that... so yeah, I bet it was awful. Sorry. :( Mine (after 2 births) was still painful, but mostly cramps. No biggie.
> 
> I've started using OPKs. I tried to resist until I saw some sign of either EWCM or my first AF, but screw it, I wanna know now!!!!!! I just broke down and bought some ICs to get me through the month. So, I can't tell you how it went yet... it's still going... but GL to both of us! Here's hoping for a :bfp: on our first cycle!! :dust:

While it's "recommended" to have had a child first, it isn't necessary. I know many people who had the Mirena without ever having had a child (myself included) and while it wasn't comfortable having it inserted, it wasn't terrible. Like I said, it was painful and I passed out but I rarely noticed it after that point. A few times when my OH and I BDed, it felt like he bumped it or something (and I've never felt anything similar since having it removed) but otherwise, I loved it. I've had blood clots in my fingers in the past so I can't take any birth control that's estrogen based such as the pill. I had done depo for many years but with it taking up to two years to gain fertility back, I didn't want to subject my body to that any longer and stopped it in Summer 2008 before getting my IUD in February 2009.

Anyway, I think it's pretty common practice around here for IUDs to be used even for those who haven't had a child yet. :)


----------



## babydreamers

Hi, Im new to baby and bump, as well as online posting in general. Hope I can join your discussion. Was using the mirena for a whopping 10 years before getting it out in January. 

They do recommend its better for people who have had babies (I havent) but its not against the rules - its just a more difficult insertion:cry:
the stretching they have to do to the cervix makes your heart rate drop, causing fainting and vomiting. My first experience of insertion was awful but the second time was with a kind and experienced obgyn who did a great job.

My DH and I are on our 3rd month TTC and AF is about to show, finding it hard not to obscess about it and drive DH nuts so I figured Id get in one of these threads. Nobody else knows were trying.

Weve been married 18 months and were both really excited at the prospect of getting pregnant. Im studying for my biggest exams so far, and its difficult to keep focussed. Heres hoping we all get our BFP VERY soon:happydance:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi Babydreamers! Welcome to the group. :) 

I fainted when my Mirena was inserted, and I had already had two kids prior. The removal wasn't a big deal at all, but the insertion? *shudder* I loved it while it was in place though, and after I have my third I'm sure I'll get another one. 

Ok so I just ordered some opk's! Eee! I'm really excited to get started on this whole being able to chart like a normal person thing. I can't wait to check out fertility friend today, thanks so much for the recommendation guys! 

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome baby dreamers and best wishes to you! :)

Ginger - awesome about the opks, they're great and cheap enough you don't have to feel too guilty if you use them for several days to pinpoint ovulation! I've used as many as six in one cycle and I know other women have used LOADS more than that, lol.

Afm - my temp increased again this morning so ovulation has definitely passed. Still waiting for my crosshairs on FF but they'll show up tomorrow putting me officially in the 2ww! I'm so hoping to get my bfp this cycle. My friend got hers on 11/22 and I really want to be pregnant with her! :) It would be AMAZING! :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

A TMI Mirena question: Every time I go to the bathroom I have bright red blood. Other than that there is no bleeding. I don't think it's af but I haven't seen her since about 2007. Does this sound normal? My Mirena was taken out yesterday. 

How sad is it that I haven't seen AF in so long I don't even know when she's here!


----------



## purplepanda

OperationBbyO said:


> A TMI Mirena question: Every time I go to the bathroom I have bright red blood. Other than that there is no bleeding. I don't think it's af but I haven't seen her since about 2007. Does this sound normal? My Mirena was taken out yesterday.
> 
> How sad is it that I haven't seen AF in so long I don't even know when she's here!

Sounds pretty familiar! I got my mirena out last week and I've been experiencing the same thing. I think it's just cervix trauma. Maybe. I don't really know. But that's what I'm guessing!


----------



## gardenofedens

It sounds like the withdrawal bleed for both of you, not to be confused with af...


----------



## arj

OperationBbyO said:


> Good to know about the withdraw bleeding. I forgot to ask about that this morning. Maybe I have a sensitive cervix? I passed out and then immediately started projectile vomiting from the pain when it was put in. (It carried the nickname Murderess for its entire lifespan in my uterus.) You should have seen the look on the poor med student's face who got stuck observing!!! Priceless!! I believe he scratched OB off his list that day. lol
> 
> The way out wasn't near that bad. I kind of feel like if I survived the Mirena insertion labor is going to be a piece of cake.
> 
> I guess I'll start OPKs tomorrow morning then. I would occasionally have light spotting on Mirena, but nothing that warranted even a panty liner. I have no idea what my cycles are like. I've recently had some other cervical issues and the docs checking it out mentioned me cycling due to my mucus so maybe I was?
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon! Maybe Santa will bring it. :)

Welcome BabyO! Exciting times for you ahead!!I have had two kids and have had mirena in and out. Pain scale, mirena in 3, mirena out 0, childbirth 10. :shock: ! Just a bit of a warning, labour isn't usually a piece of cake! (wish it was tho, i love cake)!
But it is worth it, and i am pregnant with my 3rd now, and will get mirena again after. Pain is so short lived but a child is forever! 

As for trying for a :baby: , I dont see why not do it after you finish your withdrawl bleed. I ovulated 2 weeks later straight after mirena but waited 2 cycles only because a baby wouldnt have suited us straight away. I say go for it! 
For me i know im ovulation because around day 14 of cycle i get very tender in the ovary area. I have never taken temps or anything but ive heard thats a good way too, and Ovulation kits. Good luck, hope it works straight away, I love seeing that :bfp: on the screen! :dust:


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> A TMI Mirena question: Every time I go to the bathroom I have bright red blood. Other than that there is no bleeding. I don't think it's af but I haven't seen her since about 2007. Does this sound normal? My Mirena was taken out yesterday.
> 
> How sad is it that I haven't seen AF in so long I don't even know when she's here!

Hehe, I think several of us were/are in that same boat. I didn't have any withdrawal bleeding myself, but that sounds like what's going on with you. My Mirena was removed on 11/1, and for the first time in five glorious years, my af showed up 12/4-5. This is the very first time I'm excited for af! It's a bizarre feeling. O_O 

Hopefully your cycles resume quickly and with regularity (or you get your bfp before then!). I know the not knowing was the *worst* for me.


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> Welcome baby dreamers and best wishes to you! :)
> 
> Ginger - awesome about the opks, they're great and cheap enough you don't have to feel too guilty if you use them for several days to pinpoint ovulation! I've used as many as six in one cycle and I know other women have used LOADS more than that, lol.
> 
> Afm - my temp increased again this morning so ovulation has definitely passed. Still waiting for my crosshairs on FF but they'll show up tomorrow putting me officially in the 2ww! I'm so hoping to get my bfp this cycle. My friend got hers on 11/22 and I really want to be pregnant with her! :) It would be AMAZING! :happydance:

Good luck this month Edens! My fingers are very firmly crossed for you. :) 

I have a cold right now, and it sucks. But! It also means I can spend a lot of the day on fertilityfriend doing their tutorials. I plan to start temping tomorrow, and my okp's will get here by Friday. Woo! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Welcome baby dreamers and best wishes to you! :)
> 
> Ginger - awesome about the opks, they're great and cheap enough you don't have to feel too guilty if you use them for several days to pinpoint ovulation! I've used as many as six in one cycle and I know other women have used LOADS more than that, lol.
> 
> Afm - my temp increased again this morning so ovulation has definitely passed. Still waiting for my crosshairs on FF but they'll show up tomorrow putting me officially in the 2ww! I'm so hoping to get my bfp this cycle. My friend got hers on 11/22 and I really want to be pregnant with her! :) It would be AMAZING! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck this month Edens! My fingers are very firmly crossed for you. :)
> 
> I have a cold right now, and it sucks. But! It also means I can spend a lot of the day on fertilityfriend doing their tutorials. I plan to start temping tomorrow, and my okp's will get here by Friday. Woo! :DClick to expand...

Crosshairs, woohoo! :happydance: lol. 3dpo now. OH finally had time to call the dr for his consult with urology to determine why seminal fluid volume is so low. $70 just for the consult! :shock: His appt is 12/21 so hopefully they'll figure something out... And I'm looking forward to trying Clomid next cycle if we don't have any luck this cycle. Hopefully it works! And we're both hoping for :oneofeach: so that would be extra cool. :thumbup:

Ginger - Sorry you aren't feeling well. It definitely gives you a great excuse to go through the FF tutorials. They're so informational. I also read a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility which was great. When it first arrived, the size of it was a little daunting but it was a fast read and super interesting. Don't forget to add a link to your Chart so we can chart-stalk! 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## OperationBbyO

Good to know I'm normal! I went to stock up on AF supplies the other day in preparation of the "big day." My, how things have changed! You can practically color coordinate your tampons to your purse! 

@Ginger--I hope you get to feeling better soon. I bet it is so strange to be excited over AF. I'm having enough trouble wrapping my mind around this whole TTC thing. :) Now that you mention it though, AF would be nice. At least I would know my ovaries are working. I imagine them collecting dust over the last decade. haha 

@Edens--Good luck with your upcoming appointment. 

@ARJ--Congrats on the :bfp:! Throw some baby dust this way! :dust: Hopefully I'll be able to have the same kind of success. We decided to get right down to business this month. I've mastered OPKs with only some minor mishaps and so far nothing, but I bought the gigantic box of them knowing that it might take a while before my body got back to normal.


----------



## gingerfaerie

BabyO - Oh my goodness, I noticed the same thing. It's so bizarre to see all of the choices that are suddenly available... and how -trendy- they're trying to be. O_O

It's only been five years for me, I think I'd be going a little mad with 'what ifs' had it been a decade. I hope your cycle resumes quickly! 

I could be suffering from distorted perception here, since it had been so long for me since af... but holy cow it seems like this is the heaviest and longest one I've ever had. And the cramping and things, either I'd forgotten how bad they can be, or this is just a really bad one for me. I'm impressed that I used to do this every month. Haha! 

I still have a cold, but I think I'm on the mend. I've been resting as much as one can this time of year. I'm just one of those hates to rest types... so resting hasn't been all that restful. ;) 

Edens - I'm thinking lots of baby thoughts for you! Hopehopehope you get your bfp this month. :) 

How's everyone today?


----------



## gardenofedens

Isn't it crazy how the af feels SO terribly awful post removal? I swear there's no way it was that bad beforehand! I went about 7 years without af and it was AWFUL having it return, lol. The only good thing is it meant I knew we had the possibility of a LO soon. :)

Thanks Ginger for the crossed fingers and baby thoughts. I'm really hoping we get a sticky bean this cycle too. It appears my bff might be miscarrying though. Based on her LMP, she's 6w5d but she ovulated late so she's technically only 4 weeks past conception/ovulation so exactly 6weeks along today. She had a bit of blood after using the restroom the day before yesterday and went to the dr yesterday where they did an ultrasound. They found a heartbeat but it was only 67bmp and the dr said it should be between 100-160bmp so they think she's miscarrying. :cry: She has a follow up check on Monday and I'm so hoping everything comes out okay! Please keep her in your thoughts.

Afm, temp dropped a bit today at 4dpo but still above the coverline. It's too early for an implantation dip so just a random drop I guess. I'm going to temp through 7dpo for the dr and then stop temping at least until closer to ovulation of my next cycle. My latest charts look pretty funky since I've only been temping from a few days before until a few days after ov but oh well.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well and please keep my bff in your thoughts!
:dust: everyone


----------



## babydreamers

My friend was told a similar thing at an early scan - everything turned out fine and she has a beautiful baby girl, might help your friend to know so she can relax over the weekend. Good luck to your BFF


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for letting me know babydreamer - I sent her a text, hopefully it will help ease her mind at least until Monday. And if they say the same on Monday, I hope she doesn't do a D&C and instead lets nature take its course. If things are meant to be, they will be. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Our bodies are unpredictable things sometimes. Things could very well turn out fine for your friend, Edens. I hope everything turns out in the best way it can for her. It has to be so difficult and painful for her to be going through this.:( 

Ohh Edens I reallyreally hope you get a sticky bean this month. Haha, I hope -all- of us do! 

I think my af is almost over. Maybe by tomorrow morning I can start checking cm. Haha, it's so -odd- to be exciting about blood and cm! Then next week I'll start opk's so I reduce my chances of missing something. Fingers are so crossed. So, so crossed. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

My withdraw bleeding continues. Now I remember why I had the Mirena in the first place! This is a pain in my butt! :hissy: It's all for a good cause though. 

I've finally reached the place where I'm looking forward to AF whenever she decides to show up. In my optimistic state I tell myself the cramps will have vanished. 

Hope everyone else is having a great Friday!


----------



## arj

babydreamers said:


> My friend was told a similar thing at an early scan - everything turned out fine and she has a beautiful baby girl, might help your friend to know so she can relax over the weekend. Good luck to your BFF

Someone I know had the same thing "heartbeat's too slow, don't get attatched, you'll probably lose the baby" said the radiographer! So insensitive, and she went on to having robust baby boy! So maybe we aren't meant to know some things in early pregnancy, some times it seems it causes unnecessary stress! Hope your bff has the same thing happen and not MC :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> Our bodies are unpredictable things sometimes. Things could very well turn out fine for your friend, Edens. I hope everything turns out in the best way it can for her. It has to be so difficult and painful for her to be going through this.:(
> 
> Ohh Edens I reallyreally hope you get a sticky bean this month. Haha, I hope -all- of us do!
> 
> I think my af is almost over. Maybe by tomorrow morning I can start checking cm. Haha, it's so -odd- to be exciting about blood and cm! Then next week I'll start opk's so I reduce my chances of missing something. Fingers are so crossed. So, so crossed. :)

You're so sweet Ginger. I'm sure she appreciates all the thoughts and prayers from everyone on here. And I hope we all get sticky beans this cycle too! :)

Were your cycles fairly regular before Mirena? Hopefully they will be again so it's easier for you to conceive. Mine are pretty regular - always 29 to 33 days - and we've had perfectly timed BDing each cycle but no luck yet. Soon though, I'm sure it will be soon!

BabyO - Hang in there hun, withdrawal bleed will end soon so you can start trying!

Arj - thanks for giving me more hope for my bff. She's feeling much better today than yesterday so that's good!

Nothing new here for me. 5dpo, FINALLY home and done traveling. I've been out of town four weeks of the last five and been so homesick!! I've at least been able to come home on weekends and for Thanksgiving but it's still been rough. Thankfully I won't have to travel for work again until March - woohoo!


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, two days of quiet? how's it going everyone?

I'm 7dpo, temps ok, had to go in for a progesterone test this morning to make sure it's high enough to sustain a pregnancy and I have an ultrasound Tuesday. My bff is doing well, we've both done a ton of research online and she's quite hopeful about everything. her follow up appt is tommorow.


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> wow, two days of quiet? how's it going everyone?
> 
> I'm 7dpo, temps ok, had to go in for a progesterone test this morning to make sure it's high enough to sustain a pregnancy and I have an ultrasound Tuesday. My bff is doing well, we've both done a ton of research online and she's quite hopeful about everything. her follow up appt is tommorow.

I hope your testing and your ultrasound go well! I'm really glad to hear your bff is hopeful. I hope her appointment today brings her the best possible news. :) 

I'm *finally* done with af. Woo! OPKing starts tomorrow. I'm both really nervous (what if I do it wrong! what if I never get a positive! ahh! eep!) and really excited about it. I like fertilityfriend, thanks again everyone for recommending it. 

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was very quiet, peaceful. I wrapped a ton of gifts, did a ton of chores, and played a ton of games. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

*HER BABY IS OKAY!!!!*

Just got a text that bff's little bean is perfectly fine. S/he has doubled in size since last Wednesday's appt, heartbeat is up to 119bpm well within the normal range of 6weeks 4 days along. I'm so happy I'm crying, what a sap, lol. Thank you all for helping both of us the past week! I'm so glad everything is working out for her.

I got my progesterone done yesterday, results came back today at 10.5 ng/mL. I guess they're supposed to be between 2 - 25 so that's good they're normal. Next is the ultrasound tomorrow and I'm getting really impatient waiting for OH's consult with urology - it's not until 12/21. I hope they can get him all "fixed up" so we can make a baby!!


----------



## babydreamers

Great news!


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> *HER BABY IS OKAY!!!!*
> 
> Just got a text that bff's little bean is perfectly fine. S/he has doubled in size since last Wednesday's appt, heartbeat is up to 119bpm well within the normal range of 6weeks 4 days along. I'm so happy I'm crying, what a sap, lol. Thank you all for helping both of us the past week! I'm so glad everything is working out for her.
> 
> I got my progesterone done yesterday, results came back today at 10.5 ng/mL. I guess they're supposed to be between 2 - 25 so that's good they're normal. Next is the ultrasound tomorrow and I'm getting really impatient waiting for OH's consult with urology - it's not until 12/21. I hope they can get him all "fixed up" so we can make a baby!!

This is great news all around! I'm so relieved and happy for your bff. And woo for 'normal' progesterone levels! I hope the ultrasound goes well today. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

It's really too quiet on here - where is everyone? lol

Ultrasound was this morning. I asked the tech if he'd be able to see anything even if I was only 3 weeks 2 days pregnant. He explained that even if he could, he couldn't tell me so I asked if I could see the screens. He let me see them but couldn't see any little bean so I'm out for this month. Temp dipped a tiny bit today anyway (9dpo) and is following the same pattern as a previous cycle.

The dr emailed this afternoon and said the progesterone levels are "consistent with ovulation" which I already knew based on internet research. She also said that the ultrasound results were good, no defects or abnormalities found. So I'm officially off the hook and now it's just up to the dr to fix up OH. Poor guy, I feel badly but at this point he's still oblivious and thinks it's just a matter of time. I personally think it's the low fluid volume - what are his abundant swimmers supposed to swim and survive in with no seminal fluid? :( We'll get our bean someday though!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Edens: I'm so happy to hear the good news! Yay for a happy and healthy little one for your friend!

In other good news, my bleeding post Mirena removal seems to have stopped. I'm still using the OPK every single day to see when ovulation returns. So far I got nothing! I'm not surprised or disappointed or anything, mostly just really curious at this point. 

I admit that I sit around and spend a lot of time talking to my ovaries now. :laugh2: I never thought I'd see the day when I would sit around and talk to a body part!


----------



## Calasen

yay for all the good news :)

As for me I've been in hiding. Doing everything I can to not think about babies and ovulation.

Currently, as I have done all I can for the wedding until february, and for christmas its just me and the OH this year I am trying to stop biting my nails :) Have managed 10 days so far and am finding harder than quitting smoking :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen said:


> yay for all the good news :)
> 
> As for me I've been in hiding. Doing everything I can to not think about babies and ovulation.
> 
> Currently, as I have done all I can for the wedding until february, and for christmas its just me and the OH this year I am trying to stop biting my nails :) Have managed 10 days so far and am finding harder than quitting smoking :)

Speaking of wedding planing...I probably need to put some more thought into that. Our wedding is in April and unless I drag FDH to the store to get something to wear he's going to have to show up in his undies. lol

I actually found my dress on craigslist which was awesome!


----------



## Calasen

hehe I'm making nearly everything for ours :) only thing I'm not allowed to have a say in is his suit :) 

Have just started making my dress :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - Yay! I'm glad you have at least part of the answers here. Also... maybe not count yourself out juuuuust yet? I dunno if it's possible to see a little tiny bean as early as you'd be... maybe it is, but if that wasn't even what they were looking for, maybe things weren't pointed at where they'd need to be? I know false hopes, for me, really suck horribly, but it seems actually possible. Maybe. :) 

Regardless, there has to be a way to increase your husband's fluid volume. I am assuming his Dr sees this all the time. It has to be fairly common. Good luck with making it happen quick as can be - or with already having 'caught'! 

@BabyO - Ohhh, wedding in April! That's super-exciting! I found my dress, weirdly enough, at Macy's of all places. Also bizarrely, it was a prom dress. It was the most wedding-like prom dress I have ever seen in my entire life. No one knew unless I told them. I ended up paying 150.00 for it, *including* alterations. I was a mess in the months before my wedding... but ours was Very Large. My partner has an enormous family. His mother has 8 siblings, his father has 9 siblings, and all of those people married and had multiple children. Then those children had children. His family alone, we had to invite 215 people. It was... hectic, to say the least. :) 

ANd yay for the bleeding being over! Woo! :D Fingers crossed for ovulation for you. Soon-soon! 

@Calasen - I am so envious of people such as yourself, who have the skill and ability to do things like make their own wedding dress. Ohhhh, will you take a photo and share with us when you're finished? Pretty please? :D 

Also! I recently stopped biting my nails as well. I had to replace the behaviour with something else. Every time I found myself with my nail in my mouth, I'd file them instead. I keep a file in my pocket now just for that. It's been Very Difficult to stop - I think it's because it's something that I've done since early childhood. Good luck finding a method that works for you! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - Yay! I'm glad you have at least part of the answers here. Also... maybe not count yourself out juuuuust yet? I dunno if it's possible to see a little tiny bean as early as you'd be... maybe it is, but if that wasn't even what they were looking for, maybe things weren't pointed at where they'd need to be? I know false hopes, for me, really suck horribly, but it seems actually possible. Maybe. :)
> 
> Regardless, there has to be a way to increase your husband's fluid volume. I am assuming his Dr sees this all the time. It has to be fairly common. Good luck with making it happen quick as can be - or with already having 'caught'!

Yea, I guess it would be possible to miss it being only 9dpo but my temp keeps dropping too so I'm not hopeful. But that's okay, I'm okay with it so far this month. My coverline is at 97.4 and my temp peaked at 6dpo at 98.1 and then has been coming down since. I'm now 10dpo at 97.7. Five of the last seven months had a temp of 97.7 at 10dpo so I'm certain I'm not pg. FF can't even really decide if I'm 10dpo or 13dpo either so who knows, maybe af will be here Friday!

And OH hasn't seen his dr yet. My dr is the one who requested the SA and was only told "it's too low" and that he needs to be seen by someone in urology so that's what's happening 12/21. When I asked her about it, she said she couldn't offer any help or advice since she doesn't see male patients. Fingers crossed it's a simple fix for urology. I did find a vitamin that's said to increase it but haven't told OH because if it truly is a medical issue, I want them to find it. If I tell OH about the vitamins, he'll just skip the dr and his next break from work isn't until February!

@Ginger - WOW - what a HUGE wedding!! My family is quite large too so we limited invitations to strictly family and ended up with about 150 I think. It was WAY bigger than I originally planned - I would have been just fine with a simple just parents and close friends celebration but oh well. Our wedding was absolutely gorgeous and I wouldn't change it for the world!

@BabyO - So glad you post removal bleed is over! Hopefully you'll ovulate soon!

@Calasen - So glad to see you back! Good for you keeping your mind preoccupied on other things though. Hopefully your OH has some good sense when it comes to his suit/tux. Mine wouldn't let me have a say in his either and needless to say, I really wish he had!! His white shirt is poking out between where the black coat buttons together in almost every single photo. UGH! lol


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> hehe I'm making nearly everything for ours :) only thing I'm not allowed to have a say in is his suit :)
> 
> Have just started making my dress :)

Wow! :thumbup: Thats pretty impressive, always wished I was that crafty - I like to have a go, but generally end up cross and frustrated! My BFF made my wedding dress - was knee length, not a full on wedding dress, but stunning with beautiful fabric. Its really special to me because it was so personal. 

Finally Im days away from O,:cloud9: love the next few days - only time in the cycle you can do something about influencing the outcome:winkwink: - the rest of the month its just pointless obssessing and symptoms spotting. 

Garden of Edens, FF says you cant predict whether you will get a BFP from temp patterns until right at the end of the cycle. Remember, at 10DPO bean may have only just implanted (I think?) so theres almost no way they could see it on USS or it would make a difference to temps until bean starts making lots of HCG. It is so annoying, Ive convinced myself Im pregnant every month so far. Im going to try to not think about symptoms when this 2WW comes:rofl:

Should really get back to study!


----------



## gingerfaerie

I have a new obsession. I am currently horribly obsessed with my chart. I just stare at it for minutes at a time... as if something will suddenly change and tell me more than I know. It's utterly ridiculous! Ahh! 

But seriously, my chart looks so *erratic* to me... what does that mean? My temps seem so irregular. Haha, I am such a worrier. 

@Edens - Oh! Your husband goes in next week. That's exciting, I bet. Maybe you'll have a better idea, or a plan, by Christmas. :) 

Yeah... my wedding was enormous. I wanted it to be just a tiny handful of people. My idea list was 12 people, and that was pushing it for me. I was overridden by his family. But! I am SUPER EXCITED because we're doing a tiny little vow renewal on the 20th, with just us & our two closest friends & kids. It's going to be small and beautiful. So I get my 'wedding' in the end! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

@babydreamer - I know, I know! I shouldn't lose hope but I just don't feel it this month, lol. My temp shot up to 98.2 this morning when I first took it which was unexpected so I took it again right afterward and it was 97.8. WEIRD. Must have been something screwy with the thermometer so we'll see what tomorrow's temp is, lol.

@Ginger - I completely know what you mean about staring at your chart for long periods of time. I've done the same thing. My temps follow such a similar pattern each cycle that I can predict the following day's temperature even, haha. That's great you guys are renewing your vows. How long have you been together? I'd love to do something similar at some point in the future.


----------



## OperationBbyO

How long did it take for everyone's cycle to return? 

Sorry this is so short. I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## gardenofedens

I had a cycle every 29-34 days the last year I was on Mirena so it returned immediately after removal. IUD came out 3/4/11, removal bleed from 3/5-3/9 and af arrived on schedule on 3/15/11.


----------



## Calasen

6 months for first period after removal and still only one every 2 months :(


----------



## babydreamers

I had a period all the way through having the mirena in, so just carried on after a withdrawal bleed, by the 2nd month its been 25-28 day cycles


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yikes! Ok. It appears that times are really variable. 

I was having some other cervical issues (CIN II) so there were a lot of people up in there over the last few months. The docs made a few comments about my "cycle" and asked me if I cycled like normal because of my cervical mucus. Apparently there was a lot? IDK. Anyway, I never had a period on Mirena. From time to time I would spot, but that was random and didn't seem to have a pattern. 

I feel like I need to sit around and voo doo my ovaries to get them started. 

Come on ovaries!


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> I have a new obsession. I am currently horribly obsessed with my chart. I just stare at it for minutes at a time... as if something will suddenly change and tell me more than I know. It's utterly ridiculous! Ahh!
> 
> But seriously, my chart looks so *erratic* to me... what does that mean? My temps seem so irregular. Haha, I am such a worrier.

Ah! Me too! I'm so annoyed after I put in my temp, because then I have to wait a _whole 24 hours_ before I can put in a new temp and see if it makes a difference. And about the erratic temps- they only seem erratic during AF... and I think that's normal. After AF, they mellow out (all 3 of them :rofl:) and I think you'll see a clear pattern emerging!




OperationBbyO said:


> How long did it take for everyone's cycle to return?
> 
> Sorry this is so short. I'm posting from my phone!

Hasn't yet. I'm 2 weeks post removal (wow.. only 2 weeks??? Feels more like 2 months!!)



OperationBbyO said:


> I feel like I need to sit around and voo doo my ovaries to get them started.
> 
> Come on ovaries!

:rofl:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Babyo - I didn't get af for 5 years with Mirena. It was removed 11/1. I had a couple of hours of *extremely* light brown spotting on 11/11, but nothing else at all, even withdrawal bleeding. I started the first post removal af on 12/5. 

@Panda - OMG I do the same thing. Come on 6:15am, so I can temp again dang it! I am so impatient I can barely contain myself. If it weren't for the distraction of the Holidays coming up, I'd be a mess of obsession.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@purple: Me too!! I had mine out on 12/5, so it hasn't quite been two weeks. I guess I thought the removal of the hormones would, I don't know, make my ovaries do something? 

I haven't taken any temps yet. I'm convinced I would sit around and obsess over it and freak myself out. All my friends swore by OPKs so that's all I'm doing. I figure the less I have to obsess over, the better. 

Ya'll are going to have to tell me to stop being so impatient! lol The original plan was to start TTC in April after the wedding and go ahead and get the Mirena out early so my cycle could return and be normal. Plan A clearly went out the window but I need to get it through my head that it's not the end of the world if this takes me 6 months. 

Plus my wedding dress is slim fit, so yeah...it needs to fit!! Here's a pic of it! I know I wouldn't have a bump or anything by April, but my boobs would still have to fit in there and it's snug already!


----------



## purplepanda

OMG that dress is GORGEOUS!!!!!

I'm fed up with OPKs, personally. I feel like surely I should have seen a + by now??? I think they're broken. All 3 brands I've tried. 

Yeah, I might be a wee bit obsessive, too....


----------



## OperationBbyO

Me too! I've used one every morning and nothing! I thought surely I'd have gotten one by now. I feel like if my cycle would be here a month after removal then I should O sometime very soon (like now). 

Maybe my OPKs are broken too! Haha what brand are you using? I'm using the target brand. They were the cheapest and had like 20 in the box.


----------



## Calasen

i cant see piccy!!!


ohhh nvm found it it stunning :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

That dress is soooo pretty @BabyO! Good pick! 

I got the cheap opks from Amazon. Today I got my first very faint line, so I am hoping *maybe* I am gearing up for ov. Hopehopehope. But you know. Mine are probably broken too. ;) 

And checking cm several times a day and obsessing over that is my newest obsessive hobby. I have never spent so much time in my life thinking about and analyzing bodily fluids... O_O


----------



## gardenofedens

*I GOT MY  *

9th cycle trying, 12dpo, zero symptoms, temp spiked yesterday and stayed elevated this morning so I tested and it showed up immediately!!! SO SO SO excited!!

I couldn't even breathe I was freaking out so badly and my hands were shaking like crazy!! I haven't told OH yet but I'm super excited to!!

In preparation, months ago I bought a t-shirt that says "am I glowing yet?" across the chest and another one that says "World's Greatest DADDY" so I'm wearing my glowing t-shirt and have a box wrapped and ready to give to him with his t-shirt and both positive pregnancy tests (I took three of course just to be sure - FRER, ClearBlue Digital, and IC - lol) and two pairs of infant socks - one for a boy and one for a girl. And I also bought him a book called The Expectant Father :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

ooooo CM. I guess I should at least read up on it and check mine out. I bought some Preseed to use when I finally get a positive OPK reading in the hopes that it would make me less obsessive over what my CM is like. 

How much about the OPKs do you share with your hubbies? My FDH didn't want to know when mine was positive. He just wants me to attack him when he walks through the door. :thumbup:

I hope hope hope hope that I O before the holidays. We will be traveling Christmas weekend and then we will have my future step son with us the next week and he has a habit of coming to get in bed with his Dad when he wakes up in the night. The thought of trying to :sex: with a 5yo in the room next to me kind of freaks me out. The last thing I want is for him to accidentally walk in or something. :oops:


----------



## OperationBbyO

gardenofedens said:


> *I GOT MY  *
> 
> 9th cycle trying, 12dpo, zero symptoms, temp spiked yesterday and stayed elevated this morning so I tested and it showed up immediately!!! SO SO SO excited!!
> 
> I couldn't even breathe I was freaking out so badly and my hands were shaking like crazy!! I haven't told OH yet but I'm super excited to!!
> 
> In preparation, months ago I bought a t-shirt that says "am I glowing yet?" across the chest and another one that says "World's Greatest DADDY" so I'm wearing my glowing t-shirt and have a box wrapped and ready to give to him with his t-shirt and both positive pregnancy tests (I took three of course just to be sure - FRER, ClearBlue Digital, and IC - lol) and two pairs of infant socks - one for a boy and one for a girl. And I also bought him a book called The Expectant Father :)


CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations Eden XXXXXXX

Soo pleased for you :) Heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hug:


----------



## babydreamers

gardenofedens said:


> *I GOT MY  *
> 
> 9th cycle trying, 12dpo, zero symptoms, temp spiked yesterday and stayed elevated this morning so I tested and it showed up immediately!!! SO SO SO excited!!
> 
> I couldn't even breathe I was freaking out so badly and my hands were shaking like crazy!! I haven't told OH yet but I'm super excited to!!
> 
> In preparation, months ago I bought a t-shirt that says "am I glowing yet?" across the chest and another one that says "World's Greatest DADDY" so I'm wearing my glowing t-shirt and have a box wrapped and ready to give to him with his t-shirt and both positive pregnancy tests (I took three of course just to be sure - FRER, ClearBlue Digital, and IC - lol) and two pairs of infant socks - one for a boy and one for a girl. And I also bought him a book called The Expectant Father :)

Congratulations gardenofedens! That is fantastic news - a whole new lot of things to obsess about! You were very organised with the t-shirts - you must let us know how OH reacts. You must be so excited. Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## babydreamers

OperationBbyO said:


> @purple: Me too!! I had mine out on 12/5, so it hasn't quite been two weeks. I guess I thought the removal of the hormones would, I don't know, make my ovaries do something?
> 
> I haven't taken any temps yet. I'm convinced I would sit around and obsess over it and freak myself out. All my friends swore by OPKs so that's all I'm doing. I figure the less I have to obsess over, the better.
> 
> Ya'll are going to have to tell me to stop being so impatient! lol The original plan was to start TTC in April after the wedding and go ahead and get the Mirena out early so my cycle could return and be normal. Plan A clearly went out the window but I need to get it through my head that it's not the end of the world if this takes me 6 months.
> 
> The dress is stunning, I often dont like other people's dresses as I find the beading/jewels too OTT, but yours is absolutely beautiful. It would be a shame not to fit into it!


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> *I GOT MY  *
> 
> 9th cycle trying, 12dpo, zero symptoms, temp spiked yesterday and stayed elevated this morning so I tested and it showed up immediately!!! SO SO SO excited!!
> 
> I couldn't even breathe I was freaking out so badly and my hands were shaking like crazy!! I haven't told OH yet but I'm super excited to!!
> 
> In preparation, months ago I bought a t-shirt that says "am I glowing yet?" across the chest and another one that says "World's Greatest DADDY" so I'm wearing my glowing t-shirt and have a box wrapped and ready to give to him with his t-shirt and both positive pregnancy tests (I took three of course just to be sure - FRER, ClearBlue Digital, and IC - lol) and two pairs of infant socks - one for a boy and one for a girl. And I also bought him a book called The Expectant Father :)

OMGOMGOMG!!!! That's SO AWESOME!!! Congratulations! 

Funnily enough... I was thinking the other day when you were saying there was no way you'd get yours this month, that I bet you're already pregnant. I'm so glad my silly little thought was right. I'm so so happy for you. :D


----------



## purplepanda

OperationBbyO said:


> Me too! I've used one every morning and nothing! I thought surely I'd have gotten one by now. I feel like if my cycle would be here a month after removal then I should O sometime very soon (like now).
> 
> Maybe my OPKs are broken too! Haha what brand are you using? I'm using the target brand. They were the cheapest and had like 20 in the box.

Quick response to this (on my way out the door to work) - I read just the other day that the best time for opk is afternoon/evening, like 2-4 pm. So I switched... Still nothing yet but fxd!


----------



## purplepanda

gardenofedens said:


> *I GOT MY  *
> 
> 9th cycle trying, 12dpo, zero symptoms, temp spiked yesterday and stayed elevated this morning so I tested and it showed up immediately!!! SO SO SO excited!!
> 
> I couldn't even breathe I was freaking out so badly and my hands were shaking like crazy!! I haven't told OH yet but I'm super excited to!!
> 
> In preparation, months ago I bought a t-shirt that says "am I glowing yet?" across the chest and another one that says "World's Greatest DADDY" so I'm wearing my glowing t-shirt and have a box wrapped and ready to give to him with his t-shirt and both positive pregnancy tests (I took three of course just to be sure - FRER, ClearBlue Digital, and IC - lol) and two pairs of infant socks - one for a boy and one for a girl. And I also bought him a book called The Expectant Father :)

I am so so so excited for you!!!!!!! Post a pic of the :bfp: and let us know how it goes telling oh. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

purplepanda said:


> Quick response to this (on my way out the door to work) - I read just the other day that the best time for opk is afternoon/evening, like 2-4 pm. So I switched... Still nothing yet but fxd!

I'll start trying this afternoon then and see if that changes anything. Until then, I'll be making up ovary incantations. lol For whatever reason I'm convinced that the right ovary is the one with the egg this time around. ha! (I may also be convinced that I'm nuts!)


----------



## gardenofedens

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cc36b3127ccefeb7d59497e500000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

To announce it to my DH, I had a t-shirt made by CustomizedGirl that said World's Greatest Daddy as well as two pairs of infant socks (one for a boy and one for a girl) wrapped up in a box. Under the t-shirt, I had two pregnancy tests - one FRER and one ClearBlue that said Pregnant. I also wore another t-shirt I bought from CustomizedGirl that said 'am i glowing yet?' under a zip-up sweater which I unzipped when he saw the tests.

Here's his reaction (excuse my hesitation in the beginning - I seriously debated on waiting until Christmas to tell him!):
https://youtu.be/2yuMIKaj6ZY

Then we went to my mom's and played everything nonchalant-like, decorating cookies, enjoying dinner, etc. until an hour or two later I again unzipped my sweater and waited for her to notice. She glanced at it, went back to her cookie, shot back up and really read it and then said "OMG, are you f***ing serious!?", jumped up and gave me a hug while crying! lol


----------



## Calasen

OMG what a perfect reaction :) 

The look on his face when he sees the tests is so beautiful!!! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I love his response!


----------



## babydreamers

Well done again! His reaction is lovely, you must keep this vid to show your little bean when he's bigger!


----------



## purplepanda

Love the vid. I thought it was hilarious how he thought it was just cute presents at first... then the look on his face when he realized what was happening... I got chills. How exciting!!


----------



## cliqmo

Amazing news GardenofEdens, your write up had me in tears so I dont think I can handle the video!! 

Really wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## gabbyskyy

WOW! GARDENS!!!!! SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU!:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you hun!


----------



## gabbyskyy

gardenofedens said:


> https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cc36b3127ccefeb7d59497e500000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> To announce it to my DH, I had a t-shirt made by CustomizedGirl that said World's Greatest Daddy as well as two pairs of infant socks (one for a boy and one for a girl) wrapped up in a box. Under the t-shirt, I had two pregnancy tests - one FRER and one ClearBlue that said Pregnant. I also wore another t-shirt I bought from CustomizedGirl that said 'am i glowing yet?' under a zip-up sweater which I unzipped when he saw the tests.
> 
> Here's his reaction (excuse my hesitation in the beginning - I seriously debated on waiting until Christmas to tell him!):
> https://youtu.be/2yuMIKaj6ZY
> 
> Then we went to my mom's and played everything nonchalant-like, decorating cookies, enjoying dinner, etc. until an hour or two later I again unzipped my sweater and waited for her to notice. She glanced at it, went back to her cookie, shot back up and really read it and then said "OMG, are you f***ing serious!?", jumped up and gave me a hug while crying! lol

Dude, I'm seriously tearing up. That video was so touching! The way you unveiled your pregnancy was so creative! I love the shirt idea. You two seem like an awesome couple, and will make great parents. Mazel tov!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - My partner and I both watched the video, and I totally actually cried. My partner got Very Very Smiley, which for him is almost like crying. He's pretty darned stoic. Wow. Your husband's reaction is just incredible. I am so happy for you! :D


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hey so guys? I need your opinions/help. 

Fertility friend says I ovulated on Friday. I don't think I did. I could be wrong, as I am no expert here. But I didn't have any cm changes at all. And I had negative opks all last week. I haven't gotten a positive one yet. I had a very faint shadowy line on Sat, a little darker on Sun... but on Tues/Wed/Thurs/Fri last week? Nothing at all! 

What do you think? I am assuming it's basing this on my temps. Could I have oved on Friday? I mean I know its possible... but is it likely? I'm so confused! My chart is linked in my sig. 

Thanks for any insight or help you might have!


----------



## bhatfield

Congratulations Garden! I have been waiting for your exciting news! 32 weeks for us already!


----------



## Calasen

another month another failure :(


----------



## purplepanda

Ginger- That looks like a good and proper temperature spike to me, and it seems pretty right-on with timing too... are you taking your OPKs first thing in the morning? Once a day? Some people have really short LH surges and CAN miss it completely if they only test once a day (I know, one more thing to obsess over, right??). Was there anything different about those days when you had higher temps- like, did you temp later than normal, or were you sick or not sleeping well?

Calasen- So sorry. :( :hugs:

afm..... FINALLY got a + opk!!!!! I was in shock. And incredibly excited. AND we already had a donation lined up for that day (last one before going out of town), so the timing was perfect! Now to settle in for the dreaded 2WW. I'm having the hardest time not just assuming I'm pg already. Honestly, I think I'm most excited that my body is still doing regular cycles... I was getting awfully discouraged with all the neg OPKs. But at least I know where I am in my cycle now! What a relief!



:xmas12::dust: to all!


----------



## gingerfaerie

purplepanda said:


> Ginger- That looks like a good and proper temperature spike to me, and it seems pretty right-on with timing too... are you taking your OPKs first thing in the morning? Once a day? Some people have really short LH surges and CAN miss it completely if they only test once a day (I know, one more thing to obsess over, right??). Was there anything different about those days when you had higher temps- like, did you temp later than normal, or were you sick or not sleeping well?
> 
> Calasen- So sorry. :( :hugs:
> 
> afm..... FINALLY got a + opk!!!!! I was in shock. And incredibly excited. AND we already had a donation lined up for that day (last one before going out of town), so the timing was perfect! Now to settle in for the dreaded 2WW. I'm having the hardest time not just assuming I'm pg already. Honestly, I think I'm most excited that my body is still doing regular cycles... I was getting awfully discouraged with all the neg OPKs. But at least I know where I am in my cycle now! What a relief!
> 
> 
> 
> :xmas12::dust: to all!

@Panda - I'd been using the OPKs twice per day - the first one around 1-2:00pm, and the second around 8-9:00pm. 

I temp at 6:15am *sharp* every single morning, scrupulously. I set my alarm... and if I don't stir quickly enough to grab the thermometer, my partner is shoving it in my mouth before I can move. :) 

I had been staying at my other house (we rent an apartment, and have a house we bought as well. I kind of 'live' at both for now, until the house is finished and I feel like I can move in without the undue stress of working on it at the same time as living in it. I am generally at the apartment, but spent the weekend + Monday at the house this week), for all of those days... but still temping at the same time. I don't think that could have any bearing on things... could it?  

I honestly kind of hope I DIDN'T ov yet, cause I never had any cm changes at all. And I check that several times per day. You know. Cause I'm an obsessive obsessor from obsessivesville. I'm the freaking *mayor* of obsessivesville in fact. AND! I didn't bd on Friday. I did on Thursday night, and Saturday night... but not on Friday. So I'll be all obsessive about that until I either get a bfp, +opk, or af. 

Thanks for your insight. It's much appreciated. :) 

And WOOO for +opk! YAY! Fingers crossed so hard for you! 

@Calasen - I'm really sorry... hugs. But I hope you aren't feeling like *you're* a failure. You're not. It sucks and it's frustrating and sad that it's been so long for you... but you are NOT a failure. Reallyreally. Promise. More hugs!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ginger---I'm no help at all. But now I'm thinking perhaps I should be temping. 

Calasen---I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Panda---woo for a + opk. None for me yet. :cry: I'm still wondering if my ovaries are broken. Now that the semester is over for both of us our new goal is to just relax in a routine of having sex every other day. I'm going to keep faithfully using my opks through the end of the year and then stop until AF shows up. I really hope nothing is broken. lol Good luck with your 2WW!!


----------



## gardenofedens

bhatfield said:


> Congratulations Garden! I have been waiting for your exciting news! 32 weeks for us already!

yay! you found me!! how on earth did you find my post on here? lol. I was going to send you a message but thought it might be weird if you didn't remember me!

32 weeks!? That's amazing! What gender(s) are your beans? You must be getting so anxious - just a few more weeks from here!!


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Panda - I'd been using the OPKs twice per day - the first one around 1-2:00pm, and the second around 8-9:00pm.
> 
> I temp at 6:15am *sharp* every single morning, scrupulously. I set my alarm... and if I don't stir quickly enough to grab the thermometer, my partner is shoving it in my mouth before I can move. :)
> 
> I had been staying at my other house (we rent an apartment, and have a house we bought as well. I kind of 'live' at both for now, until the house is finished and I feel like I can move in without the undue stress of working on it at the same time as living in it. I am generally at the apartment, but spent the weekend + Monday at the house this week), for all of those days... but still temping at the same time. I don't think that could have any bearing on things... could it?
> 
> I honestly kind of hope I DIDN'T ov yet, cause I never had any cm changes at all. And I check that several times per day. You know. Cause I'm an obsessive obsessor from obsessivesville. I'm the freaking *mayor* of obsessivesville in fact. AND! I didn't bd on Friday. I did on Thursday night, and Saturday night... but not on Friday. So I'll be all obsessive about that until I either get a bfp, +opk, or af.
> 
> Thanks for your insight. It's much appreciated. :)

Hey hun,

I agree with Panda - I think even though you didn't have ewcm or even watery cm, based on your temps I'd guess that you've ovulated. Some people have VERY short surges and will be negative at noon and positive at 1pm as crazy as that is. I had the opposite problem and had LONG surges 3-4 days long. With OH's low volume, he had nothing left by the time I actually ovulated so it was great when I was finally able to notice the patterns in my temps (after about 7-8 months!) and realize that I usually had 3-4 days of positives (finally this cycle) so I could properly time BDing and of course, the first cycle we were able to do that we got our bfp! And we didn't BD on ov day either - only the day before and the day after. Well, actually FF keeps going back and forth about the day that I ovulated. I think it was CD18 based on my temps and OPKs but FF keeps fluctuating between CD15 and CD18. In any case, we didn't BD on either of those days so don't stress that you didn't get the day spot on.

And this is your first cycle temping so try not to stress yet - the pattern really doesn't become clear until a few cycles in!

Lots of :dust: to you and everyone!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm going to have to break down and temp....arg!


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm going to have to break down and temp....arg!

If it's going to stress you out, don't. I know for many women I've spoke to over the past year, it only made them stress more. I found it calming as it let me know my body was "working". I'm also a science fan and thought it was absolutely fascinating, lol. So if you can use it as a learning experience to learn about your body, your cycle, and the patterns your specific body follow without stressing, it's great. If it's going to make you stress, don't do it. :)

Oh and don't bother symptom spotting....seriously. This cycle my bff and I both had ZERO symptoms and we got our bfps.


----------



## babydreamers

My temp charting seems to be a bit of a random number generator - I work shifts which probably doesnt help. Im undecided whether to keep going for another month or give up on it and just keep using OPK + CM.


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> purplepanda said:
> 
> 
> Ginger- That looks like a good and proper temperature spike to me, and it seems pretty right-on with timing too... are you taking your OPKs first thing in the morning? Once a day? Some people have really short LH surges and CAN miss it completely if they only test once a day (I know, one more thing to obsess over, right??). Was there anything different about those days when you had higher temps- like, did you temp later than normal, or were you sick or not sleeping well?
> 
> Calasen- So sorry. :( :hugs:
> 
> afm..... FINALLY got a + opk!!!!! I was in shock. And incredibly excited. AND we already had a donation lined up for that day (last one before going out of town), so the timing was perfect! Now to settle in for the dreaded 2WW. I'm having the hardest time not just assuming I'm pg already. Honestly, I think I'm most excited that my body is still doing regular cycles... I was getting awfully discouraged with all the neg OPKs. But at least I know where I am in my cycle now! What a relief!
> 
> 
> 
> :xmas12::dust: to all!
> 
> @Panda - I'd been using the OPKs twice per day - the first one around 1-2:00pm, and the second around 8-9:00pm.
> 
> I temp at 6:15am *sharp* every single morning, scrupulously. I set my alarm... and if I don't stir quickly enough to grab the thermometer, my partner is shoving it in my mouth before I can move. :)
> 
> I had been staying at my other house (we rent an apartment, and have a house we bought as well. I kind of 'live' at both for now, until the house is finished and I feel like I can move in without the undue stress of working on it at the same time as living in it. I am generally at the apartment, but spent the weekend + Monday at the house this week), for all of those days... but still temping at the same time. I don't think that could have any bearing on things... could it?
> 
> I honestly kind of hope I DIDN'T ov yet, cause I never had any cm changes at all. And I check that several times per day. You know. Cause I'm an obsessive obsessor from obsessivesville. I'm the freaking *mayor* of obsessivesville in fact. AND! I didn't bd on Friday. I did on Thursday night, and Saturday night... but not on Friday. So I'll be all obsessive about that until I either get a bfp, +opk, or af.
> 
> Thanks for your insight. It's much appreciated. :)
> 
> And WOOO for +opk! YAY! Fingers crossed so hard for you!
> 
> @Calasen - I'm really sorry... hugs. But I hope you aren't feeling like *you're* a failure. You're not. It sucks and it's frustrating and sad that it's been so long for you... but you are NOT a failure. Reallyreally. Promise. More hugs!Click to expand...

Wow, yeah, sounds like you're doing everything right... In the absence of ANY other signs, my guess would be that ff got it wrong. I've heard of situations where they move the crosshairs later in the cycle. Keep doing what you're doing... GL!!!


----------



## purplepanda

OperationBbyO said:


> *
> 
> Panda---woo for a + opk. None for me yet. :cry: I'm still wondering if my ovaries are broken. Now that the semester is over for both of us our new goal is to just relax in a routine of having sex every other day. I'm going to keep faithfully using my opks through the end of the year and then stop until AF shows up. I really hope nothing is broken. lol Good luck with your 2WW!!

Oh gosh hunni I TOTALLY know the feeling!! DH had to listen to me complain for days about how I was convinced my ovaries were broken! It's amazing how discouraging all those "mini bfp's" can be. I think my AF was masked by my withdrawal bleed... I didn't ov until cd18, and that's counting my first day of spotting as cd1! Keep going, you'll get yours too!! :hugs:


----------



## purplepanda

babydreamers said:


> My temp charting seems to be a bit of a random number generator - I work shifts which probably doesnt help. Im undecided whether to keep going for another month or give up on it and just keep using OPK + CM.

Ugh. Shifts. I've started discarding all my temps after work, which means I only get 4/week. Luckily I work 3 in a row so I can do that. They're still pretty crazy though. Fx'd I won't have to worry about it next month... GL to you!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Aaaaand today's OPK was also negative, but darker than the ones yesterday. I dunno what's going on with my body. Gah! And my temp dropped this morning too. Dang it body, be not-weird!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I guess if I phrased it to myself in such a way that it was telling me how my body was working then it might not stress me out. At this point I'd find any sign that pointed to the fact that my ovaries were working as a relaxing thing. I think I'll wait until after I get my first real AF though because I can't begin to have the first clue about where I am in my cycle. 

Back to voo dooing my ovaries this month! I hope that works!


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> Aaaaand today's OPK was also negative, but darker than the ones yesterday. I dunno what's going on with my body. Gah! And my temp dropped this morning too. Dang it body, be not-weird!

That doesn't sound weird... That sounds EXACTLY like what I was experiencing the week before my ov- dropped temps and a slowly darkening opk! Gooo ovaries!


----------



## Calasen

really trying not to get hopes up but I think the bleed I gad may have been implantation!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> really trying not to get hopes up but I think the bleed I gad may have been implantation!!!!

That would be so great calasen! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> Aaaaand today's OPK was also negative, but darker than the ones yesterday. I dunno what's going on with my body. Gah! And my temp dropped this morning too. Dang it body, be not-weird!

I think that means your soon to ovulate! OPK may come positive and then you;ll get temp rise after the dip. Better get to it! :sex:


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> really trying not to get hopes up but I think the bleed I gad may have been implantation!!!!

Good luck with trying NOT to get excited :headspin: Sounds very promising - have you had spotting like that in previous cycles? :happydance:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Calasen - Oh my gosh, I really hope it was implantation. My fingers are veryvery crossed for you. :) 

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. My temp dropped a lot this morning. Fertilityfriend took away my crosshairs too. It decided I didn't ov after all. I didn't think I did... but it's still frustrating, because now I don't have the 'well... maybe I did! woo! maybe tww!' thing. Now it's back to 'what the crap body! work damn you!'. 

Hopefully you're all correct, and the opk continues to darken over the next few days. I know my cm has certainly gotten thicker! Not watery or ew at all, but there is more of it, and it's thicker than it was. C'mon ovaries... do your job... (that is being said to *all* of our ovaries, by the by. I think we should make Ovary Cheerleaders t-shirts or something. it'd be neat-o) ;) 

I'm gonna try to fit in extra BDing just-in-case... be we BD almost every day currently. So. We'll see.  Fingers Firmly Crossed. For all of us!


----------



## Calasen

babydreamers - I don't spot honey :) and I certainly don't bleed this early in my cycle :) 

I trying hard not to believe it until I can test :) weather I can hold out on that though is to be seen :)


----------



## purplepanda

Calasen- fingers FIRMLY CROSSED for you!!! Good luck not getting your hopes up. That would drive me bonkers.

Ginger- Just to warn you, my OPKs got lighter again before they got darker and finally +. So don't get too frustrated if (when) that happens. At least you know what CD you're on... OV can't be far now!

:happydance: GO ovaries GO! :happydance:

Quick note afm... Temping is making me nuts. I might just give up after this cycle. Even when I'm not working (on vacation) my temps are still all over the place... I keep watching for the temp rise/crosshairs to show up, but last night I took nyquil and slept soundly for the first time in MONTHS so my temp was lower when I woke up. UGH. Whatever, I'm sticking with assumption I ov'd on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Panda - If temping is stressing you out, were I you, I'd totally stop. You're using OKPs, check your cm, and go with that. If things change for you at any point, you can always go back to temping again. Of course hopefully you'll get your bfp ever so quickly and won't need to worry with any of this stuff anyway! 

I certainly HOPE ov is close. I'm chomping at the bit and driving myself batty! Thanks for telling me about the stupid opk getting lighter. If I hadn't known that before using one today I'd be ready to throw something at my ovaries. Or at least give them a Very Stern Talking To about acceptable behaviour. *nods* 

So I was reading somewhere about OPKs working better with more concentrated urine? Has anyone heard of this? 

Personally, I drink about a gallon and a half of water per day, plus several cups of herbal tea. I am extremely well hydrated. My current obsessive worry is that I drink so much water that my urine isn't concentrated enough, and therefore OPKs won't work properly for me. 

Did... did I ever mention that I'm kind of an obsessive worrier? High strung, I think my partner likes to call me... ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, ginger you're hilarious. OPKs will show more accurately if your urine is concentrated but I'm with you and drink a TON. I still got very dark OPKs but part of that is that I have a pretty strong bladder so even with drinking at least a gallon of water per day, I only go to the restroom 3 or maybe 4 times per day so I'd wait until it had been a few hours and it was extra concentrated and then do one.

You can always go the smep route and BD every other day to cover all your bases and ensure there's enough 'fresh' swimmers to replenish between BDing. True SMEP is every other day from the last day of your period and then every day for three days once you have a positive OPK and then back to every other day. Seen lots of good results with it too. :)

@Panda - Don't temp if it's stressing you out - that defeats the purpose! :)

:dust: to all of you!

(On a side note, can I still post in here to support you guys?)


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> @Panda - If temping is stressing you out, were I you, I'd totally stop. You're using OKPs, check your cm, and go with that. If things change for you at any point, you can always go back to temping again. Of course hopefully you'll get your bfp ever so quickly and won't need to worry with any of this stuff anyway!
> 
> I certainly HOPE ov is close. I'm chomping at the bit and driving myself batty! Thanks for telling me about the stupid opk getting lighter. If I hadn't known that before using one today I'd be ready to throw something at my ovaries. Or at least give them a Very Stern Talking To about acceptable behaviour. *nods*
> 
> So I was reading somewhere about OPKs working better with more concentrated urine? Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> Personally, I drink about a gallon and a half of water per day, plus several cups of herbal tea. I am extremely well hydrated. My current obsessive worry is that I drink so much water that my urine isn't concentrated enough, and therefore OPKs won't work properly for me.
> 
> Did... did I ever mention that I'm kind of an obsessive worrier? High strung, I think my partner likes to call me... ;)

I got some instructions with my OPKs which say to not pee for 4 hours before testing, and to limit liquid intake during that time:coffee:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Mine say to only test in the morning when urine is concentrated. I tested once mid day but since I drink so much water, it didn't register anything at all. I've never had NO line on my OPK other than the one time I did it in the afternoon. 

It seems like now I have the death flu invading. I have no idea what that does to ovaries, but it can't be good. Yuck.


----------



## purplepanda

Huh. I didn't get any instructions about when to test, or how much to drink, or anything with my OPKs. It was kindof annoying, really. Plus, we're TTC, shouldn't we keep well hydrated??? I would say stick with your current drinking habits, and watch your temps and CM. I like the suggestion to BD every other day, too. Hopefully that + OPK shows up soon and you can stop worrying [about this] as much!



gardenofedens said:


> (On a side note, can I still post in here to support you guys?)

Oh edens, I would miss you if you abandoned us just because you got your :bfp:!!!! :flower:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Guess what I got this morning!?!

A +Opk!!! Wooo hoooo! My ovaries work! 

@edema--I hope you keep posting here. :) 

Is everyone ready for the holidays? Here's to hoping next year we are all buying a baby's first Christmas ornament!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lol....edema. EDENS!

Autocorrect got me!


----------



## purplepanda

WOOHOO bbyO!!!!!!!!!! People with regular cycles just don't get how absurdly exciting that first + opk is. :) 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gingerfaerie

My OKPs didn't come with instructions either, but I read that the LH levels rise throughout the day, and it's best to test midafternoon & evening... so that was what I had been doing. This morning I tested midmorning instead, and got the darkest line I've seen yet. It's still very negative... but yeah. Darkest one yet. 

@BabyO! SQUEE! I hope the death-plague-flu will pass quickly, and you feel much better very soon. YAY for positive opk! :D 

@Edens - Please stick around! Ohpleaseohpleaseohplease? :)

@babydreamers - If I'm not supposed to pee for four hours, and limit liquid intake... then I'm screwed. OPKs will not be a good option for me. Ah well. There are other methods. No way can I go without peeing for *four* hours! That's too many hours!  

@panda - Man. I can't wait for that excitement to happen. I'm kind of feeling that sort of excitement for having had af last month. It's weird. But Yay! Cycle happened! :D 

Ok so fertilityfriend put my dotted-crosshairs back for cycle day 12... but I *really* don't think I oved that day. I think I am either oving now, or it happened last night. I got a temp drop yesterday, and it's back up this morning. Not dramatically... but enough for me to notice. My cervix was *very* freaking high, I could barely reach it, and *very* freaking soft, like almost not there, yesterday. And my cm was more copious (but still creamy :( ) yesterday. 

No ewcm yet, or even what I would call watery... but with the darkest OPK (though no where near +), the almost-not-there-cervix, the temp going back up, and the more-cm-than-there-had-been... maybe it happened/is happening/will happen soon? 

Maybe I'm just loopy though. What do you guys think? Batty, or possible ov? How often is fertilityfriend straight up wrong? 

@babyO! Holidays! I am a Holiday NUT! We have so many traditions. For instance, on Christmas Eve, all of us open one present. It's always jammies. The kids get *so* excited about their Christmas Jammies, it's awesome. Then we put on our new jammies, all pile into the car (yes! in our jammies! even though it's FREEZING where I live!), and drive around looking at Christmas lights. I pack snacky-type-dinner, and we eat in the car and everything. Then my partner and I stay up super late watching It's A Wonderful Life (every year, no matter what), stuff the stockings, and finish wrapping any gifts we weren't able to complete before then. 

So I cannot WAIT for Christmas to happen! How about you guys? What are your traditions like? :D


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO - Hip hip hooray for positive OPKs!! hehe. Next step :baby: Hope you start feeling better soon!! I'm starting to come down with something and am terrified to take any meds so hopefully it passes quickly. No fever at least! Feel better hun!!

Panda - Looks like you definitely ovulated! Fingers crossed for you!

Ginger - Glad you are getting a bit darker of a line. I laughed out loud when I saw your "No way can I go without peeing for *four* hours!" lol. Just hold it for as long as you can! hehe. As for FF and moving crosshairs, it definitely happens. Sometimes it won't solidify the crosshairs until af arrives and sometimes they stay dotted. I had a cycle in April where I was super sick at the beginning and it either totally delayed my ovulation and created a super short LH phase or I oved on time and had a really long LH phase. FF never did decide! And this cycle, it keeps going back and forth between CD15 and CD18 so I was actually looking forward to af to see when I actually oved. Guess that won't happen! lol

And I love your tradition! We had the same jammies tradition each year - the whole family gets matching pjs (or when we were older, the boys got matching ones and the girls got matching ones). My mom has been going through old photo albums and posting each year's photo on Facebook. :) I can't wait to start the same tradition with my LOs!!

Afm, thanks for still welcoming me here. I don't know what I'd do without you guys! I'm really hoping today doesn't DRAG by. Our first ultrasound is today at 1:45 and I've been looking forward to it ALL WEEK so it feels like it's been a million years! Just under 6 hours to go! :happydance:


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> BabyO - Hip hip hooray for positive OPKs!! hehe. Next step :baby: Hope you start feeling better soon!! I'm starting to come down with something and am terrified to take any meds so hopefully it passes quickly. No fever at least! Feel better hun!!
> 
> Panda - Looks like you definitely ovulated! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Ginger - Glad you are getting a bit darker of a line. I laughed out loud when I saw your "No way can I go without peeing for *four* hours!" lol. Just hold it for as long as you can! hehe. As for FF and moving crosshairs, it definitely happens. Sometimes it won't solidify the crosshairs until af arrives and sometimes they stay dotted. I had a cycle in April where I was super sick at the beginning and it either totally delayed my ovulation and created a super short LH phase or I oved on time and had a really long LH phase. FF never did decide! And this cycle, it keeps going back and forth between CD15 and CD18 so I was actually looking forward to af to see when I actually oved. Guess that won't happen! lol
> 
> And I love your tradition! We had the same jammies tradition each year - the whole family gets matching pjs (or when we were older, the boys got matching ones and the girls got matching ones). My mom has been going through old photo albums and posting each year's photo on Facebook. :) I can't wait to start the same tradition with my LOs!!
> 
> Afm, thanks for still welcoming me here. I don't know what I'd do without you guys! I'm really hoping today doesn't DRAG by. Our first ultrasound is today at 1:45 and I've been looking forward to it ALL WEEK so it feels like it's been a million years! Just under 6 hours to go! :happydance:

@Edens - I hope you're not getting sick, or that it passes very quickly. Feel better! 

Maaaaaaan... this whole not knowing thing? It sucks! Gal-darn moving things around. Gah! But. Thank you for sharing that yours has moved as well. Especially this cycle. That helps me relax. :) (I'm not a totally abnormal freak of nature! yay!) 

Oh! Oh! Oh! Will you post photos of the ultrasound? I wanna seeeee! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - I hope you're not getting sick, or that it passes very quickly. Feel better!
> 
> Maaaaaaan... this whole not knowing thing? It sucks! Gal-darn moving things around. Gah! But. Thank you for sharing that yours has moved as well. Especially this cycle. That helps me relax. :) (I'm not a totally abnormal freak of nature! yay!)
> 
> Oh! Oh! Oh! Will you post photos of the ultrasound? I wanna seeeee! :D

Thanks hun, hopefully it's nothing but allergies or a mild cold or something! Definitely relax, I can't begin to tell you how many times FF would move my crosshairs, even after they were solid lines! For example, I had positive OPKs on CD16, 17, and 18 (like I said before, I have LONG surges) this cycle. In previous cycles, I've always ovulated on the third or fourth day of my positive OPKs. But if I input a positive OPK on CD16, it moves my ovulation from CD18 to CD15 because that temp was lower. In reality, I know I didn't ovulate that day because I've never had positive OPKs after ovulation confirmed by higher temps. So just let FF do their thing and it will start to make more sense after a couple cycles! :)

I'll definitely post pics but there won't be much to see. I'm only 4 weeks and 4 days so it'll just be a little blob, lol. :haha: I'm hoping to schedule our next one for at 8-10 weeks so we can actually see the heartbeat, etc.


----------



## purplepanda

Ah, I'm getting fed up with FF!! In my head, I still know it's awesome, but I'm bugged. Aren't they supposed to take into account *all* fertility signs?? Between me and Ginger, they seem to be only counting temps! This morning my temp jumped way up, and I tried discarding my low temp on CD20 (the one after I took nyquil and slept more deeply than I have in months)... and lo and behold, crosshairs! Gah. I know discarding temps is discouraged, but I'm sticking with that. 

Holidays.... oh man, I am so excited. We go to my in-laws every other year for christmas (where I am now) and the whole family is there, and it's just so much fun. I'm jealous of your jammies-and-lights tradition, Ginger, that sounds like SO much fun!! I might start that with my own fam (DH and DS)... we don't have any traditions right now, because I *always* have to work when it's not our year to go to the in-laws.

Edens... I'm super excited and anxious for you!!! The first ultrasound is sooooo amazing, even if it is just a little fuzzy blob with a heartbeat. Cutest fuzzy blob you'll ever see! Only... what, 2 more hours? squee! :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

We won't even have a heartbeat at this point unfortunately. It's way too early for that but it's still exciting! :)

I bet if your temp stays higher over the next two to three days, it will ignore that lower temp that you discarded too. :) You could try putting in some fake temps to see. I was definitely the queen of "what if my temp is xxx tomorrow and xxy the next day" etc. lol


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Panda - Please feel free to steal away! 

The first year we did it, it was kind of on a lark. My son has autism... and he was just too excited on Christmas Eve to even sit for more than a few moments at a time. Eating dinner was NOT working... So eventually we put him in his new jammies, packed some easy to eat food (trail mix, apples, carrots), tossed both kids into the car, and just drove around until he was calmer, able to eat, and then blissfully falling asleep. We ended up finding all of these awesome little Christmas House Enclaves that we didn't know about. We had such a wonderful little relaxing time that we decided to do it every year. Honestly? Best. Decision. Ever. :D 

Also, I looked at your chart... and that's a lot of Sleep Deprived days. I'm so sorry.  

I say we gang up and kick FF in the teeth. It's a good plan. Ok ok ok maybe not. I know it's helpful and awesome and great... really I do. I just wish I knew if I'd oved or not. Frus. Tra. Ted. Gah! 

@Edens - How did the ultrasound go? I'm so excited to hear about it! Eee! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - How did the ultrasound go? I'm so excited to hear about it! Eee! :D

The scan went well I guess. It was very quick - the whole appointment was over in a matter of minutes it seemed. Probably because it's still so early I guess. She scheduled a follow up for 1/13 when I'm 7w5d so we can hear the heartbeat and everything. They did another blood test to make sure the hcg is doubling too but I haven't gotten those results back yet - probably tomorrow. Anyway, here's our little bean at four weeks, four days!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cc03b3127ccefeb9d1f1347800000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## Calasen

Humm ok having had the bleed the other day and the weird pressure sensation i keep getting along with tender boobs and neausea my mind is all over the place right now!! but I promised the man I wouldn't test until after xmas as he don't want me depressed over xmas, which i get... It's just that when I am stressed I bake. In the past 24 hours I have made 21 mince pies, 12 jam tarts, 6 giant jam biscuits, and 42 vanilla cookies, maybe I'm more stressed then i thought? :)


Oh well that was a short lived dream :( Went to the bathroom to find a present from the :witch: :(


Awwww Edens you has a tiny bean!! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> Humm ok having had the bleed the other day and the weird pressure sensation i keep getting along with tender boobs and neausea my mind is all over the place right now!! but I promised the man I wouldn't test until after xmas as he don't want me depressed over xmas, which i get... It's just that when I am stressed I bake. In the past 24 hours I have made 21 mince pies, 12 jam tarts, 6 giant jam biscuits, and 42 vanilla cookies, maybe I'm more stressed then i thought? :)
> 
> 
> Oh well that was a short lived dream :( Went to the bathroom to find a present from the :witch: :(
> 
> 
> Awwww Edens you has a tiny bean!! :)

So sorry AF got you. Hold in there it will happen:hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies... Spent the past month moving into our new house... And I'm finally all set up. Hubby was out of town for work so I completely misses my chance for a December BFP but i am due to O soon so maybe January is the month for us! Now i am going to read all the posts I've missed! I've had serious withdrawals from everyone! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome back Taurus!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you, Edens!! Congratulations on yout BFP! I just got done watching your video... I totally teared up!!! What a great way to remember that day!! :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Calasen - I'm so sorry... *hugs*


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - OMG look at that little bean in there! Ahh! So itty-bitty! :D :D :D 

Afm... I've been super emotional today for no reason whatsoever. I woke up all BLAH-I-don't-wanna-get-out-of-bed-waaaah. I'm all weepy. This is not at all like me. I think this whole stupid ambiguous chart thing is *really* getting to me. I just want to know when I oved, if I oved, if I'm going to ov, if I'll ever ob again. Gah. GAH! 

Yesterday the morning OPK I took was halfway to being +, but then the last one I took was almost not there. I dunno what this means. I'd stop taking them, stop all of the charting... but I think I'd be even more of a mess if I didn't have *any* info. 

Dang it, I like clear precise information. Whine. Pout. Whine. 

I hope all of you are having a wonderful and lovely little non-frustraing day. I'm gonna go watch The Nutcracker and be cheered. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Humm ok having had the bleed the other day and the weird pressure sensation i keep getting along with tender boobs and neausea my mind is all over the place right now!! but I promised the man I wouldn't test until after xmas as he don't want me depressed over xmas, which i get... It's just that when I am stressed I bake. In the past 24 hours I have made 21 mince pies, 12 jam tarts, 6 giant jam biscuits, and 42 vanilla cookies, maybe I'm more stressed then i thought? :)
> 
> 
> Oh well that was a short lived dream :( Went to the bathroom to find a present from the :witch: :(
> 
> 
> Awwww Edens you has a tiny bean!! :)

Aw Calasen, I'm so sorry! I was so hoping this was it for you! :( Lots of hugs headed your way!


----------



## purplepanda

Aww calasen, I'm so sorry... :hugs:

Edens- Thanks, I'll probably try that. I mean, it's not like I can do anything about it anyways whether I ov'd or not, I just want to KNOW.

Ginger- Ugh. I'm sorry. I totally understand your frustration!! The not knowing is the WORST. Isn't temping supposed to tell us that definitively???? Grrr. One thing I've tried- and I'm not expert, so take this with a grain of salt- but a few times, I tried peeing and emptying my bladder, then waiting maybe an hour without drinking anything, and then squeezing enough out into a sample cup to dip a test. It seems to me this fresh-post-empty-bladder pee would be MORE concentrated than holding it for hours and letting the kidneys filter more and more liquid out...? I dunno, maybe I'm thinking backwards. But it seems the few times I did this, my OPK was a "darker negative." Of course, mine went darker and lighter all the time, so who knows.



gingerfaerie said:


> Also, I looked at your chart... and that's a lot of Sleep Deprived days. I'm so sorry.

Yeah..... Sleep Deprived is kinda my baseline. In fact, I stopped tracking that, because I was tired of having the open circles on my chart and I wanted to pretend I could temp like a normal person. :haha: Is it not normal to wake up every time you have to shift position, and toss and turn from about 0300/04000 until wake up time???? Because I honestly can't remember the last time I just slept all night!


----------



## babydreamers

Dont worry ladies, your not the only ones not sure when O'd. I had a huge peak in temp on day 12 but OPK wasnt + until day 13, got slight spotting on day 14, so I am not sure. FF just decided today that it was day 13 so I guess Ill believe them. 

DH says he doesnt want to know about all the details so there is less pressure but has now asked me three times why I keep checking my temp. Can he really have no idea at all?? So far Ive given him evasive answers about just wanting to see what its doing!

I did read that about 1/3 women dont have an LH surge big enough to detect with an OPK - doesnt mean your any less fertile, but makes OPKs completely useless for them. Maybe give it another month and if still no + give up on it and stick with temping/Cm/CP

I guess the best thing would be to switch off OCD tendencies and stop obsessing about ovulation date - just BD around round O date (!) Im going to stop staring at my chart...Now...

Unsuccessful!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Aaaaaand my crosshairs are gone agin. And my temp this morning dipped *dramatically*, lowest it's been ever. My chat. It makes no sense. I'm gonna cry real tears for real. Ok maybe not *real* tears. But maybe! 

Ok LOOK body. I take amazingly good care of you. I eat a diet consisting almost *entirely* of the freshest, most local, organic foods avalible. I cook almost everything I consume from scratch. I've been freaking *vegan* for like 16 years now. I do yoga twice a day, I go climbing weekly, go for super long walks, and ride ye ole bicycle every single day (weather permitting). I take vitamins. I do everything I can to keep you happy and healthy and strong. IS IT REALLY SO MUCH TO ASK THAT YOU JUST BE CLEAR ABOUT WHEV YOU OVULATE?! 

Really, body. I'm afraid that if your performance doesn't improve... I'm just going to have to replace you. I'm glad we had this talk. I expect to see you step in line soon. *nods*


----------



## purplepanda

Aah, nice pep talk ginger!! I'm sure your body will listen. Looked at your chart... watery CM, CP high and soft, dropped temp... SURELY ov must be around the corner! (Although cd 20? That seems so late! As I'm sure you are _well aware_...)

AFM.... (dotted) crosshairs finally appeared for real! I even un-discarded all my wacky temps, and they are still there. FINALLY. And I happened to be not-sleep-deprived for once last night, and my temp was still "up" at 97.0, so I'm pretty positive it happened. One more week to go before testing!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## gingerfaerie

I hope everyone had a marvelous Holiday! Ours was just lovely. We had a relaxed little day, full of smiles and laughter and fun. :) 

I am *pretty* sure I had a + opk this morning... but then it was very much gone a few hours later. I don't know what to think anymore. My temps are erratic, my cm has never been ew, my cp is weird.... I often wonder how I ever managed to get pregnant with my first two kids! I'm going to do my veryveryvery best to just stop stressing about all of this, and just... I dunno. Just be? It's very Zen of me and all, but I'll be damned if I know how to accomplish the goal. Ha. :D 

My fingers are crossed that the possibly-most-likely-I-really-think-it-was + opk from this morning was actually +. We'll see. 

Incidentally, my partner is an environmental engineer. And so he uses all of these different types of testing things, from powder to strips to dip-sticks, and all manner of other things. He's an expert with reading these test strip things, and interpreting them. Haha, he does not think that the opk this morning was +, as it was just a tiny tiny bit lighter than the control line. I told him to take his science-y engineer brain and apply it to something else! (seriously though, it looked just as dark to me as the control line, and also I looked up a ton of examples of + results and mine looked just as + as theirs, so I'm fairly certain) :D


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> I hope everyone had a marvelous Holiday! Ours was just lovely. We had a relaxed little day, full of smiles and laughter and fun. :)
> 
> I am *pretty* sure I had a + opk this morning... but then it was very much gone a few hours later. I don't know what to think anymore. My temps are erratic, my cm has never been ew, my cp is weird.... I often wonder how I ever managed to get pregnant with my first two kids! I'm going to do my veryveryvery best to just stop stressing about all of this, and just... I dunno. Just be? It's very Zen of me and all, but I'll be damned if I know how to accomplish the goal. Ha. :D
> 
> My fingers are crossed that the possibly-most-likely-I-really-think-it-was + opk from this morning was actually +. We'll see.
> 
> Incidentally, my partner is an environmental engineer. And so he uses all of these different types of testing things, from powder to strips to dip-sticks, and all manner of other things. He's an expert with reading these test strip things, and interpreting them. Haha, he does not think that the opk this morning was +, as it was just a tiny tiny bit lighter than the control line. I told him to take his science-y engineer brain and apply it to something else! (seriously though, it looked just as dark to me as the control line, and also I looked up a ton of examples of + results and mine looked just as + as theirs, so I'm fairly certain) :D

Treat it as a positive, you may have just missed the peak of LH by an hour if they were not quite equal but certainly sounds like it has detected a surge


----------



## gardenofedens

Hey there everyone - hope you all had a great Christmas. Ours was stressful but good. We told the rest of the family about our little bean which was exciting. I wore my "am I glowing yet?" t-shirt to each of the three gatherings (mom's parents, stepdad's parents, stepmom's parents) and it was fun waiting to see who noticed first. At my stepmom's parent's house, my Memere noticed almost as soon as we walked in the door. At my stepdad's parent's house with 30+ people , it seemed to take forever even though we were all sitting in a circle around all the kids opening their gifts. My 14 year old cousin - who asks if I'm pregnant yet EVERY single time I see her - finally noticed my shirt and went and whispered to my mom "Does that mean she's pregnant?" but was then too shy to blab the news. Her mom was sitting next to me, got up a few minutes later, crossed the room, and on her way back to her seat saw the shirt and SCREAMED. It was hilarious. And at my mom's parent's house, it took a while too. I thought for sure my 25 year old cousin would notice right away and she did but had ZERO idea what it meant. She asked me if I was supposed to be a Christmas tree. Um, yea, she's kinda ditzy, lol! But my granna finally caught on about an hour or so later. Anyway, lots of fun and now everyone in the family knows. We had originally planned to wait to tell but it was just too much fun to tell on Christmas and when everyone is together.

Ginger - if it was that close, take it as a positive! lol. It's strange that your dip was so far before your positive but maybe your temp will dip again tomorrow? Good luck trying to relax on it - I promise the temps and charting does get better and easier to understand after you have a few cycles under your belt! Have you read Taking Charge Of Your Fertility? It was very interesting to read with tons of info...

How's everyone else??


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens, what a wonderful story you shared with us! I agree with you... I would have totally spilled the beans on christmas, too!! What a perfect way to make your holiday in 2011 super memorable for everyone! I love it!

When is your next appt?! I hope to join you SOON! Can't wait to test in mid January. Probably the 13th or so!

I am so super happy for you! Can't wait to hear more about your pregnancy in the future mos. to come!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger, it sounds like a positive opk to me!!! Get that eggy!!! Hehe sounds like our O date and testing dates will be close together!! I'll be crossing my fingers for our bfp's!!! Good luck!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

My temp shot up this morning, as high as it's ever been. I'm getting this gut instinct that I oved on Christmas. Which is pretty awesome, I think. Oh, if only I believed in fate... ;) But yeah, I think I oved after I did the last opk on Christmas Day, then yesterday morning I was catching the last bit of the surge when I took the opk I am considering a positive. On Christmas, one of the opks I took was also fairly dark, but not *quite* positive. 

I'm blathering on like an idiot here, but I don't even care! I'm so excited to have (possibly? maybe? IhopeIhopeIhope!) oved! We've been bding like mad as of late, so I think we're good there. Gosh, I certainly hope we're good there...  Here is hoping a bfp comes this cycle. Fingers. Crossed. (for all of us!) 

@Edens - I love it! Your 25 year old cousin's reaction is utterly adorable. Makes one want to pat her head and bless her little heart (in a good way!). ;) It's so exciting that you got to tell everyone on Christmas! Did you show anyone the video of your husband finding out? It's really just the best reaction. :D 

@Taurus - Ohh, yay! I hope your ov comes right on time. I'm not sure how I'm going to not drive myself utterly batty during the next couple of weeks, and refrain from testing every single day, and not symptom-spot like an obsessive obsessor. Perhaps sitting on my hands will keep me from testing constantly... hmm... Nah. Best to chain myself to the radiator, I think. ;) Good luck to you, I hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- oh yea!! Thats great news!! I'll be thinking of you during the tww!!! I wonder how many BFP's qt are going to get on this thread this cycle!
And btw, I'm the same when it comes to testing! I start at like 5 dpo Hahaha like a crazy person!

I've started tracking all my symptoms daily on fertilityfriend... I am having the same light, dull achey feeling i had last month and the month before when i O'd... So I am either getting ready to O or I am today, I think. Lol not really sure its just the same consistent feeling at the same time each cycle. Seems like everything is lining up just right since my previous cycle so my fingers are seriously crossed... Lets throw in fingers, toes, arms, too... All crossed. Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm scared ladies. My temp came down a bit yesterday which I didn't think much about but it came down further today. I'm so scared I'm going to miscarry and there isn't anything I can do about it. I know you guys can't do anything but I feel like a zombie. I can't concentrate and I certainly don't want to be at work right now... :cry:


----------



## taurusmom05

Don't worry Edens! When do you go to the doc again? Maybe u can call and go in?? I'm sure all is well... I'll be thinking of you... Praying for a very sticky bean!!!! Keep us updated...and as hard as it sounds, do whatever u can to relax so you don't stress as much!


----------



## gardenofedens

My next appt isn't until 1/13. There isn't anything I could do if I went in today unfortunately. It's too early to search for a heartbeat to confirm everything is okay so there isn't much to look for. I'm trying to hold out hope but...


----------



## taurusmom05

Very true! I didnt even think about that!!! I seriously bet everything is just fine. I'd continue to temp and just relax until then. Could def be a fluke! Have you googled to see if other moms had the same experience before? Thats what I'm going to do now!


----------



## taurusmom05

Found this old thread and stalked her profile... Her temps dropped early and she had a healthy baby girl!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ne-kept-temping-charting-early-pregnancy.html


----------



## gardenofedens

I wish I could see her chart. Mine isn't just "a bit". I did find a couple threads on other boards through a google search but they were all one-time-things like temp dropped today and went back up the next, I couldn't find any where it dropped two days in a row... :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> I'm scared ladies. My temp came down a bit yesterday which I didn't think much about but it came down further today. I'm so scared I'm going to miscarry and there isn't anything I can do about it. I know you guys can't do anything but I feel like a zombie. I can't concentrate and I certainly don't want to be at work right now... :cry:

*huguhguhg* 

I looked at your chart... but I'm honestly no help there. I am certain, however, that everyone is very different. I know the 'idea' or 'typical' chart would show sustained high temps, but I've seen many charts which resulted in happy healthy babies that did not follow the higher temps pattern. 

It's really no help to say this, as I'm sure you already know it... but try to just breathe. Try to keep your mind busy. You haven't had a 'typical' conception path... so why should your chart after pregnancy be 'typical'? (maybe?) Try to keep in mind that no matter what, you're awesome, and it's going to be alright. 

*morehugs* Hang in there. Breathe. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Well I'm sure itll shoot back up tomorrow!!! I'm going to keep looking! Stay positive!


----------



## taurusmom05

What about this one?

https://www.mothering.com/community/t/493041/temperature-drop-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm not super familiar with it, but maybe u can have some beta tests done to ease your mind? Over the next few days so you can see progression. I'd imagine anything to help the stress go down would be beneficial.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm going to try to just ride it out and see what happens. Even if I were to m/c, there isn't anything the dr could do except put me on progesterone which they've already done after I requested it last week. My dr is on vacation all this week too so that doesn't help. I'll temp tomorrow, if I goes back up, I'm throwing the stupid thing in the trash and not worrying about it. If it stays low or goes lower, I'll probably keep temping until it's over.

OH is totally stressing because we got in a pretty nasty argument the night before the first temp dip and he thinks the stress and bickering is causing a m/c no matter how many times I tell him it isn't his fault and that nothing could have prevented it if it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## taurusmom05

It's sweet that he is so concerned. It's not his fault! Poor guy :(

Anyway I'm here if you wanna talk at all. I look forward to your post tomorrow about how your temp went back up! :) sticky dust is comin your way, girl! I didn't know progesterone was something you could request! How does that help? I am so new to this stuff lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Progesterone is the hormone the fertilized egg (corpus luteum) produces after fertilization. It's then produced in greater quantities after implantation and eventually by the placenta. The dr tested my progesterone at 18dpo and found it at 8.2. It's supposed to be between 9-47 but drs prefer to see it above 20 according to everything I found online. My dr said my level was "okay" but agreed to give me progesterone to help 'ease my mind'. For women who suffer from recurrent miscarriages, it's usually because their body can't/doesn't produce enough progesterone to sustain the pregnancy. So I have to take this (200mg pill inserted vaginally twice per day...) until 10 weeks when the placenta should be fully formed and functional. Hopefully I'll make it that far.


----------



## taurusmom05

Very interesting, thank you for the info! Good luck! I bet you make it just fine! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@edens: I've got my fingers crossed that every thing is ok. I can't imagine how stressed out you must be right now. (HUG) 

I hope everyone had a great holiday! Mine was great since the weekend can with a positive opk and I'm hoping I ovulated! :happydance: (But seriously it would show a + the MORNING that we leave for all our holiday travel. Way to make BDing difficult universe!)

FDH and I also got to pick up his son for the holidays. Every five minutes he asks me how much longer until I give him a baby brother or sister. :baby: Ha! It is so cute because he is so excited about it. I so badly want to tell him we are working on it but I know he'll tell his Mom and since her current mission in life is to make my SS hate me (She's one of those nutty mothers. It makes me so mad sometimes that she's such a horrible person yet SHE gets to be a mother. Anyway, I digress.) I keep my mouth shut. The good news is no matter what crazy thing she makes up and tell him about me (or my dog. Yes, this lady even feels the need to tell him that my dog is stupid. :huh:) my SS still thinks I'm awesome and still can't wait for his future baby brother/sister. (So take that crazo!)

I go back and forth on when or if I should even test. I have no idea when AF should show up though I guess in about two weeks? :shrug: Just in case it actually worked this month I'm trying to eat tons of veggies. :thumbup:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - I would totally encourage you to stop temping. I understand wanting to temp until it goes back up, but if it's stressing you like this then... yeah. Do what's best for your mental and emotional state. *hugs* I'll bet it goes back up, if it hasn't already. 

@BabyO - Oh my goodness, I'm sorry about your partner's ex. I'm always so frustrated with people who feel the need to do things like that. From my perspective, if there is a healthy, happy adult in the life of a child, who loves them... who cares who that person happens to be sleeping with? The kid sounds adorable though. How old is he? :) 

I hope you oved and totally 'caught' this month! 

Afm... well. I have NO IDEA why I don't have crosshairs yet. I had to have oved by now! I think my temps show that maybe I did somewhere around Sunday? Monday maybe? Ugh! 

I'm stressed and worried that maybe I didn't ov and won't ov this cycle. Maybe I won't ever ov again. Cause my stupid body is stupid and being stupid and BLAH! Whine. Pout. I wanna stomp my feet and yell nofairnofairnofair. I'm being a whiny brat about things this morning. Haha, I really expected crosshairs to show up today. 

Of course, this is totally not a big deal when I make myself step back and have some perspective. This is the first cycle of ttc after af came back. It'll happen. Maybe even this month. But gah! The not knowing is driving me mad! 

Today things officially get Back To Normal after the Holidays. It'll be nice to have my daily routine back. The kids have been out of sorts for a week now, getting them back on schedule will be bumpy, but they'll be happier in the end. Yesterday I did 14 hours of laundry, because I skipped a week due to the Holidays. And I cleaned out both children's rooms to make space for their new stuff, which happens twice per year (and is always a much larger job than I think it should be, darn it!). It'll be nice to just have 'normal' daily life again. How about you guys? How is everyone?


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- I def think u ovulated between Sun/Mon!! Woo hooool!! 

Also, I bet you feel fantastic after getting all that done. Good now bc if you do get preggo you will be super exhausted and not want to catch up on it. LOL. I love that feeling you get after you work your butt off at home!! Productivity!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens-hurry and get here. Lol Im anxious to see how you are doing! I literally had you in my thoughts all night! Praying for stickiness!!


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - I would totally encourage you to stop temping. I understand wanting to temp until it goes back up, but if it's stressing you like this then... yeah. Do what's best for your mental and emotional state. *hugs* I'll bet it goes back up, if it hasn't already.
> 
> @BabyO - Oh my goodness, I'm sorry about your partner's ex. I'm always so frustrated with people who feel the need to do things like that. From my perspective, if there is a healthy, happy adult in the life of a child, who loves them... who cares who that person happens to be sleeping with? The kid sounds adorable though. How old is he? :)
> 
> I hope you oved and totally 'caught' this month!
> 
> Afm... well. I have NO IDEA why I don't have crosshairs yet. I had to have oved by now! I think my temps show that maybe I did somewhere around Sunday? Monday maybe? Ugh!
> 
> I'm stressed and worried that maybe I didn't ov and won't ov this cycle. Maybe I won't ever ov again. Cause my stupid body is stupid and being stupid and BLAH! Whine. Pout. I wanna stomp my feet and yell nofairnofairnofair. I'm being a whiny brat about things this morning. Haha, I really expected crosshairs to show up today.
> 
> Of course, this is totally not a big deal when I make myself step back and have some perspective. This is the first cycle of ttc after af came back. It'll happen. Maybe even this month. But gah! The not knowing is driving me mad!
> 
> Today things officially get Back To Normal after the Holidays. It'll be nice to have my daily routine back. The kids have been out of sorts for a week now, getting them back on schedule will be bumpy, but they'll be happier in the end. Yesterday I did 14 hours of laundry, because I skipped a week due to the Holidays. And I cleaned out both children's rooms to make space for their new stuff, which happens twice per year (and is always a much larger job than I think it should be, darn it!). It'll be nice to just have 'normal' daily life again. How about you guys? How is everyone?

Wo! what a pre-ovulation dip. I agree you MUST have ov'd sun/mon but it may take a few days for FF to decide where to put the cross hairs. this month it took FF 5 days to decide I had ovulated, and still Im not sure Ive got the right date. How do you make a link to your temp chart?:shrug:


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - I would totally encourage you to stop temping. I understand wanting to temp until it goes back up, but if it's stressing you like this then... yeah. Do what's best for your mental and emotional state. *hugs* I'll bet it goes back up, if it hasn't already.
> 
> Afm... well. I have NO IDEA why I don't have crosshairs yet. I had to have oved by now! I think my temps show that maybe I did somewhere around Sunday? Monday maybe? Ugh!
> 
> I'm stressed and worried that maybe I didn't ov and won't ov this cycle. Maybe I won't ever ov again. Cause my stupid body is stupid and being stupid and BLAH! Whine. Pout. I wanna stomp my feet and yell nofairnofairnofair. I'm being a whiny brat about things this morning. Haha, I really expected crosshairs to show up today.
> 
> Of course, this is totally not a big deal when I make myself step back and have some perspective. This is the first cycle of ttc after af came back. It'll happen. Maybe even this month. But gah! The not knowing is driving me mad!
> 
> Today things officially get Back To Normal after the Holidays. It'll be nice to have my daily routine back. The kids have been out of sorts for a week now, getting them back on schedule will be bumpy, but they'll be happier in the end. Yesterday I did 14 hours of laundry, because I skipped a week due to the Holidays. And I cleaned out both children's rooms to make space for their new stuff, which happens twice per year (and is always a much larger job than I think it should be, darn it!). It'll be nice to just have 'normal' daily life again. How about you guys? How is everyone?

I got home last night to find that OH had done some 'research' online and found all the hundreds of posts that say to stop temping after your bfp so he took my BBT, broke it into a million pieces, and threw it away. lol. I can't be mad at him, I do feel a huge load of stress off my shoulders! I think FF hasn't put in your cross hairs since your post ov temps aren't higher than your pre ov temps if you did in fact ov on CD20. Don't stress about it (haha, coming from me...!) or try not to anyway! That's great you got caught up at home. I'm so behind and totally not in the mood. We have stuff EVERYWHERE from all the gifts and stockings we received and I'm just not in the mood to clean at the moment!



OperationBbyO said:


> @edens: I've got my fingers crossed that every thing is ok. I can't imagine how stressed out you must be right now. (HUG)
> 
> I hope everyone had a great holiday! Mine was great since the weekend can with a positive opk and I'm hoping I ovulated! :happydance: (But seriously it would show a + the MORNING that we leave for all our holiday travel. Way to make BDing difficult universe!)
> 
> FDH and I also got to pick up his son for the holidays. Every five minutes he asks me how much longer until I give him a baby brother or sister. :baby: Ha! It is so cute because he is so excited about it. I so badly want to tell him we are working on it but I know he'll tell his Mom and since her current mission in life is to make my SS hate me (She's one of those nutty mothers. It makes me so mad sometimes that she's such a horrible person yet SHE gets to be a mother. Anyway, I digress.) I keep my mouth shut. The good news is no matter what crazy thing she makes up and tell him about me (or my dog. Yes, this lady even feels the need to tell him that my dog is stupid. :huh:) my SS still thinks I'm awesome and still can't wait for his future baby brother/sister. (So take that crazo!)
> 
> I go back and forth on when or if I should even test. I have no idea when AF should show up though I guess in about two weeks? :shrug: Just in case it actually worked this month I'm trying to eat tons of veggies. :thumbup:

Thanks for the hugs hun. I really am feeling loads better today. Whatever happens will happen. So sorry to hear about your OH's ex. My parents had it the other way around - my stepmom always badmouthed my mom to me when I was younger. Now I'm older and I can see my stepmom's the wacko, not my mom but it was rough when I was little. My stepmom and mom still don't get along!



babydreamers said:


> @Ginger-Wo! what a pre-ovulation dip. I agree you MUST have ov'd sun/mon but it may take a few days for FF to decide where to put the cross hairs. this month it took FF 5 days to decide I had ovulated, and still Im not sure Ive got the right date. How do you make a link to your temp chart?:shrug:

When you're looking at your chart, there will be a dropdown menu at the top labeled Sharing, then go to Get Code and use the bbCode in your signature. :)



taurusmom05 said:


> Edens-hurry and get here. Lol Im anxious to see how you are doing! I literally had you in my thoughts all night! Praying for stickiness!!

lol, I'm here! I didn't temp this morning since OH broke my thermometer but I'm feeling loads better and much more relaxed about everything. I'm still looking forward to my next appt (Jan 13) for sure but whatever happens, I know OH and I will be okay. :) Thanks for everything yesterday - Sorry for being in such a crappy mood!


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens- a bad mood would be expected... and its no problem we are all here for support! We will all have our moments I'm sure... But I didnt take it as you being in a bad mood, anyway. lol I can only imagine how stressed you were. I'm really happy you are feeling better today! The 13th is the day I'm testing so maybe we will both get to be happy ladies that day!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - I'd been thinking about you since yesterday too! I am so glad to hear you're feeling better. :)

I wish I could high five your husband! I think it's great that he took the initiative to do so much research, then to give you the support that he thought you needed. Granted, maybe most of us might be upset by the presumptive-ness... especially if we're in a heightened emotional state to begin with, but it turned out for the best. *hughughug* 

Merh. You're right... the 'post' temps aren't higher. Maybe I didn't ov when I think I did. But, I mean I guess there is nothing I can do about it no matter what. So I need to stop focusing so hard on it. 

And of course your mood was off! Any of us would react the same way, for sure. This community is here in order for us to support one another. So if you need support, in whatever way feels supportive to you, we're not gonna mind giving it to you at all! :)

Hey, are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet? :) 

@taurus - OMG I looooove Getting Things Done. In my friends circle, people are constantly asking me if I'd consider taking them as a client, and helping them organize their home/life/things/time/etc. I never do... I learned the hard way a long time ago that it never works out the way people think it will, and there are all too often hurt feelings in the end. But. My point is : I LOVE being productive. I am not a person who is capable of being still and quiet. Haha, it drives my partner batty, because he is *extremely* peaceful and 'go with the flow' type. ;) 

@babydreamers - I know right! It's a HUGE dip! Edens told you the way I linked to my chart. I went to the sharing tab, got the bbCode, and c/ped that into my signature. Thanks for the reassurance. It does help. :) 

I monkeyed with some settings on FF, took out the + opks, changed from advanced to the other methods, etc. And still no ov detected. Ah well. I promise to stop obsessively obsessing now. Well. Or obsessively obsess less at least!


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - I'd been thinking about you since yesterday too! I am so glad to hear you're feeling better. :)
> 
> I wish I could high five your husband! I think it's great that he took the initiative to do so much research, then to give you the support that he thought you needed. Granted, maybe most of us might be upset by the presumptive-ness... especially if we're in a heightened emotional state to begin with, but it turned out for the best. *hughughug*
> 
> Merh. You're right... the 'post' temps aren't higher. Maybe I didn't ov when I think I did. But, I mean I guess there is nothing I can do about it no matter what. So I need to stop focusing so hard on it.
> 
> And of course your mood was off! Any of us would react the same way, for sure. This community is here in order for us to support one another. So if you need support, in whatever way feels supportive to you, we're not gonna mind giving it to you at all! :)
> 
> Hey, are you having any pregnancy symptoms yet? :)
> 
> @taurus - OMG I looooove Getting Things Done. In my friends circle, people are constantly asking me if I'd consider taking them as a client, and helping them organize their home/life/things/time/etc. I never do... I learned the hard way a long time ago that it never works out the way people think it will, and there are all too often hurt feelings in the end. But. My point is : I LOVE being productive. I am not a person who is capable of being still and quiet. Haha, it drives my partner batty, because he is *extremely* peaceful and 'go with the flow' type. ;)
> 
> @babydreamers - I know right! It's a HUGE dip! Edens told you the way I linked to my chart. I went to the sharing tab, got the bbCode, and c/ped that into my signature. Thanks for the reassurance. It does help. :)
> 
> I monkeyed with some settings on FF, took out the + opks, changed from advanced to the other methods, etc. And still no ov detected. Ah well. I promise to stop obsessively obsessing now. Well. Or obsessively obsess less at least!

Ginger, you're hilarious. (obsessively obsessing) :haha: 

The only "symptoms" I have are being more bloated than I've ever been in my life and super sore boobs. They're all numb and tingly, very strange. And I finally understand what my mom means when she says she gets bloated before/during her period. I've never been bloated before apparently because I've certainly never felt like this! I feel like I'm a thousand pounds, short of breath, and so weighted down. I shouldn't because I'm relatively thin - 5'6" and 140ish pounds. I had hoped to lose 15ish before getting pregnant but that didn't happened...as soon as the wedding passed in June, I seemed to put it all right back on, oh well! :)


----------



## Calasen

ok i very confused now :( 2 days of spotting 3 days apart :( Tender breasts and neasea :( Bodys confused!!!

Edens honey I agree with your husband, continuing to test is a bad idea as it will add more to your worries and stress


----------



## gardenofedens

@Calasen, do you have a chart on FF? When do you think you ovulated? Could it be ovulation or implantation bleeding?


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> @Calasen, do you have a chart on FF? When do you think you ovulated? Could it be ovulation or implantation bleeding?

I dont chart honey :) I ovulated around the 14th of dec :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Without charting, how do you determine you ovulated around then?


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen- that IS odd! Could be implantation! Was it bright red spotting? Are you going to wait a while to test again or 2 weeks from your O date?


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> Calasen- that IS odd! Could be implantation! Was it bright red spotting? Are you going to wait a while to test again or 2 weeks from your O date?

was dark brown on both occassions :( Trying to avoids testing at all to be honest have a family crisis at the moment so don;t think i could handle the disappointment

I use OPK's honey :)


----------



## gardenofedens

oh  Okay, that works too then. Have you ever continued taking OPKs even after your positives just to see if you're getting doubles? Maybe that's why you've had such long cycles lately? Because your body is gearing up to ov but then doesn't? That happened to a friend of mine....she ended up getting positives like three times several weeks apart before she finally oved....


----------



## taurusmom05

Well I think it sounds positive. Will always keep my fingers crossed for you, calasen!!

Good point, edens. I've never heard of that before! Sounds worth looking into!


----------



## Calasen

doctors have decided it must be because of all the meds i am on :( maybe next cycle i takes a whole months worth of tests?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen that's what I did. I bought the opk pack from target that has 20 in it and did one every morning until I got a + and then I kept doing them anyway. I have finally run out but next month I plan on doing the same thing and buying the big pack of 20 again. They aren't that expensive, like $15 for pack of 20.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@BabyO & Calasen - I do the same thing. As soon as I bought the OPKs I started using them, and I've used them every day since. I am/was so paranoid of missing the lh surge, and thus my ov, that I also did/do them multiple times per day. 

Haha, not that it's cleared anything up for me! Oh no sir, that would be too simple for my body. Grumble. :) FF still has not given me crosshairs, even though my temps continue to rise/stay high/whatever. Ah well. I suppose I've always been nothing if not abnormal. Why should this be any different? 

I've been feeling mighty 'odd' lately. I went to sleep at 9:00pm last night, and slept right on through till my alarm went off at 6:00am. That *never* happens. I took a nap yesterday too. And I am, bizarrely, salivating like a mad beast. My tummy has been so off that eating has not been prudent. And I just feel al around down, physically and emotionally. I figure either af is about to happen, I'm coming down with something/fighting something off, or this is what ov feels like now that I don't have Mirena to interfere with hormonal things. No matter what though, I feel weird.  

Hopefully today I do considerably more than I did yesterday, and manage to avoid napping midday. I certainly got enough sleep last night that it shouldn't be a problem! 

How are all of you? How is your post-Holiday-week going?


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok I had ewcm, then it was gone... Then it came back full force and last night I had serious twinges for a few right where my left ovary is. Wahooo!! I always cramp for like 2 days, very mild... Then BAM I feel these Sharp little twinges... 2 weeks later af shows. Hopefully last month was the last of her for a while!! Oddly enough, I only ever feel the pain if its on the left side. Anyone else ever had somethin likethisduring O? This month it was acting a bit different, thought I might have already o'd but I'm sure of it now.


----------



## gingerfaerie

taurusmom05 said:


> Ok I had ewcm, then it was gone... Then it came back full force and last night I had serious twinges for a few right where my left ovary is. Wahooo!! I always cramp for like 2 days, very mild... Then BAM I feel these Sharp little twinges... 2 weeks later af shows. Hopefully last month was the last of her for a while!! Oddly enough, I only ever feel the pain if its on the left side. Anyone else ever had somethin likethisduring O? This month it was acting a bit different, thought I might have already o'd but I'm sure of it now.

YAY! Get to bding! :D :D :D Good luck and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks ginger. I am 99% sure I O'd in the wee hours if the morning... So I am going to consider myself 1dpo tomorrow! FX for a fast tww.... Yea right. Lol in my dreams.

As for this week... I'm trying to stay busy at home. I'm feeling very tired... i think its the weather change, a lot of people are getting sick! It snows, then gets warm and melts the next day, then freezes, then is warm... It's messing me up!! Headaches and sinus issues are getting stronger so I wouldnt be surprised if i woke up with a full on cold tomorrow. I need a new project to keep me busy! I'm always on pinterest looking up organizational stuff, crafts, and recipes! Helps me pass the time!


----------



## gardenofedens

yay! I hope you BDed today! ;)


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens- we did late last night! DH is at work and we are totally gonna bd again as soon as he gets home around 830. Lol
BTW how are you feeling today?


----------



## gardenofedens

The nausea is setting in and I can't seem to get enough sleep. The exhaustion has been going for maybe 7-10 days now but the nausea started this morning. Haven't lost anything yet, but my tummy is definitely not happy...

I'm guessing it's a good thing though. After the scare a couple days ago, any sign of pregnancy - even nausea - is very welcome. I'm already counting down the days until my next scan and am so tempted to go in and ask for things to be checked out now but I don't know what they'd be able to see at this point so I'm trying to behave!


----------



## taurusmom05

Well I think the oncoming of more symptoms is definitely a GREAT sign of hormones climbing! Your little bean is growing!! Oh I hope I get my BFP this month so we can be bump buddies! I'm glad you are feeling better! Send me some of your preggy vibes! Lol


----------



## gingerfaerie

@taurus - Oh! oh! Oh! We're tww buddies! Yay! :D I hope we both get bfps this cycle. Hopehopehope... 

@edens - So, I have a HUGE amount of experience with Tummy Issues, due to the fact that I have both gastroparesis and chron's. It's no fun, but it's life, and I live with it. So I can totally give you completely unasked-for advise! (aren't you lucky! feel free to tell me where I can take my totally unasked-for advise... ) 

Try smelling lemons. Seriously. It's used in chemo patients who can't take any meds. For me, it's been the only thing that's helped countless hundreds of times, when I can't hold down even liquids. It's my go-to for nausea now. 

Other things that help : powdered or fresh very very thinly sliced ginger either under your tongue or just in your mouth (not enough to chew or swallow, we're talking a *tiny* bit here) for a few minutes, there is a pressure point just barely above both eyebrows and about an inch to either side of the top of the bridge of your nose (press firmly but gently for 60 - 90 seconds, stop for 30 - 60 seconds, repeat ad nauseum), slowly consuming something salty and non-dairy (for me it's typically veggie stock with NOTHING at all in it - completely 100% liquid only), and just breathing deeply and slowly and focusing on breathing for awhile. 

Typically, dairy of any kind, corn (in ANY form! including corn syrup, corn starch, etc), tomatoes, onions, garlic, pears, black-eyed peas, broccoli, all citrus fruits, agave nectar, caffeine, and alcohol are all big time 'trigger' foods for any person's nausea for any reason. 

Hopefully my totally unasked-for advise helps somehow... 

OK! We're cool with TMI here yeah? 

If you're not alright with TMI, you should stop reading here. 

You were warned! :D 

Soooooooo... Today there is this WHOLE HUGE TON of cm I am having. Like. A lot. Like. way way more than I can ever remember having before ever in my life. And it's thick and creamy. It's not infection kind of thick and creamy... it's just regular thick and creamy, but there is a LOT of it. All day. There is no off oder, no itching, no other thing at all. Just a huge amount of cm.  

What the crap is going on with my hormones?! Gah! Gaaaaaah!! 

(but other than being extremely and strangely tired, I'm feeling a ton better today. I baked two loaves of bread, made a -giant- stock pot of black bean soup, three dozen chocolate chip cookies, and cleaned out the entire pantry & washed the shelves and stuff. I'm feeling much better after Getting Things Done! :D )


----------



## babydreamers

gardenofedens said:


> The nausea is setting in and I can't seem to get enough sleep. The exhaustion has been going for maybe 7-10 days now but the nausea started this morning. Haven't lost anything yet, but my tummy is definitely not happy...
> 
> I'm guessing it's a good thing though. After the scare a couple days ago, any sign of pregnancy - even nausea - is very welcome. I'm already counting down the days until my next scan and am so tempted to go in and ask for things to be checked out now but I don't know what they'd be able to see at this point so I'm trying to behave!

:thumbup: Did I read your were 5 +something weeks? Likely too small to see a heartbeat yet so you'll probably have to wait it out. When is your next scan booked? In the meantime pregnancy symptoms have got to be reassuring - even if they are unpleasant!
Here goes for some more warranted advise: The other year I got sick with dengue fever and had overwhelming nausea for around 2/52 (so bad I couldnt think about anything else). I found ginger was helpful - I sipped ginger beer and ate a ginger biscuit, or else ice water with a slice of lemon (maybe it was the smell)
My sister found eating a dry cracker before getting out of bed helped control her morning sickness.

I am now 11 dpo (I think) and as with every month so far am going completely crazy. Each month I develop a "Hysterical pregnancy" including nausea, dizziness, sore breasts and cramps. I swear I even get a bit pot-bellied! Im obsessively looking for spotting/checking CM and testing every day (Im ashamed to admit on occasion twice a day!) Im pretty sure they've all been BFN so far but every month I convince myself I have a weak positive as I swear I can see a second line if I rotate the HPT back and forth under a bright light with my eyes squinting and a little cross eyed!:dohh:
Is anyone else going this nuts? I keep telling myself not to test but always give in! If I dont work out a way of controlling this obsession im going to end up in the local looney bin!:blush:
PLUS Im going to fail my exam if I dont get focussed = my main aim was to get it out of the way BEFORE I have a baby so I dont have to juggle both
Sorry for the rant, would be far too embarrassed to let anyone here know what i have been up to (even DH)! Feel like I need to get it off my chest.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@dreamers: I think there must be something wrong with me because I *NEVER* think about testing! I had a positive OPK the morning of Dec. 22. We BDed the 20, 22, 23, & 24 (then Christmas traveling hell took over our lives) and testing for a BFP just hasn't entered my mind at all! 

I will count up the days to determine when I can test, and then the next day I can't remember what the date was so I have to add it up all over again. I finally settled with testing on the 12th and my friend drilled it into my head, but knowing me I'll probably forget. I guess for me I don't expect to get pregnant the first month of trying and I've totally convinced myself that because I just had my Mirena taken out that my lining will be too thin for implantation anyway. I suppose I should just be happy that I don't have testing stress. 

I even picked up another box of OPKs today to prepare for next month (I did put them back as that would be silly to pre-purchase, but that's how convinced I am that I'm not preggo.)

I'll try to rub off a little on you if you try to rub off a little on me!

As a side note, I don't think you are crazy at all. I think I am the nutty one!


----------



## babydreamers

OperationBbyO said:


> @dreamers: I think there must be something wrong with me because I *NEVER* think about testing! I had a positive OPK the morning of Dec. 22. We BDed the 20, 22, 23, & 24 (then Christmas traveling hell took over our lives) and testing for a BFP just hasn't entered my mind at all!
> 
> I will count up the days to determine when I can test, and then the next day I can't remember what the date was so I have to add it up all over again. I finally settled with testing on the 12th and my friend drilled it into my head, but knowing me I'll probably forget. I guess for me I don't expect to get pregnant the first month of trying and I've totally convinced myself that because I just had my Mirena taken out that my lining will be too thin for implantation anyway. I suppose I should just be happy that I don't have testing stress.
> 
> I even picked up another box of OPKs today to prepare for next month (I did put them back as that would be silly to pre-purchase, but that's how convinced I am that I'm not preggo.)
> 
> I'll try to rub off a little on you if you try to rub off a little on me!
> 
> As a side note, I don't think you are crazy at all. I think I am the nutty one!

Thanks! Maybe you shouldnt test until after you miss a period by a few days (Id NEVER be able to wait that long!) I think for me once I did the first one it sort of opened the flood gates. And then I brought 25 HPTs on the internet. Its sort of like having chocolate in the house - if Ive got them there I have compulsion to use them! I could definately do with a bit of forgetting to test - I do wonder if you'll be dying to test by mid next week though! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Officially 1dpo!! Yaaaaaay! :) can't wait to see just how crazy I get this time around. Haha I have the sane problem someone else mentioned (hysterical pregnancy)! Lol I need projects to do around the house to keep me busy. I found an article called, 'get your house organized Im 7 days'... So around 6-7dpo when it starts gettibg really bad with me wanting to test, I'm going to keep myself occupied with that. Good luck to myself. what do you guys do when you are trying to fight the urge to test and when trying to keep yourself occupied?


----------



## gardenofedens

@Taurus - Sending you and everyone LOTS of pregnancy vibes! Would love to be bump buddies with all of you!! Congrats on being 1dpo! Fingers crossed for you!!

@Ginger - Thanks for the advice about lemons - I'll give it a try....I can't do ginger though. I absolutely *hate* ginger - I can't handle gingerbread cookies, pumpkin, chai tea, anything with ginger in it. And it doesn't matter how little the amount is, it's like my taste buds can still taste it and the whole appetite is ruined! I meant to put crackers by my bedside last night for this morning and totally forgot since I fell asleep on the couch about 7pm last night but this morning wasn't too bad. I was dizzy and got a bit carsick while driving myself to work but I just ate a peanut butter sandwich and am feeling better for now. :)

And about your super amounts of creamy CM, it could be a good sign! I've always heard that lots of CM was the first pregnancy sign for lots of women. It backfired for me because I always had lots every single month but of course my body has to be completely the opposite as everyone else. I had ZERO cm after ovulation which was completely unheard of for me and sure enough, there was the bfp. But maybe your body will be more "normal" and lots of CM means baby on the way! :) When do you test? 

@babydreamer - Yes, I'm 5w5d today so I know it would be extremely unlikely to see the hearbeat. My friend saw her baby's at 5w4d but it was still forming and super slow so the doctor freaked and told my friend she was m/cing. She didn't, thank goodness. She went back in for a scan at 6w1d and everything was perfectly fine. She's now somewhere around 9 weeks. My next scan is on Jan 13th at 7w5d. Sorry you're embarrassed about symptom spotting and testing daily. I think it's pretty common with those of us who are really trying. My mom certainly thought I was crazy and I rarely tested before the day AF was due if I even tested at all! But she had two oops babies and never had to worry about "trying" so it's different for her. Sending loads of dust to you so you won't have to keep testing for much longer!

@BabyO - I think that's a good thing you don't stress over testing! Some months I'd forget how many DPO I was and some months I'd be counting it down. Who knows, maybe by being SO relaxed about it, you'll get your bfp sooner! :) Do you at least count out when you'll be oving? I did always make sure to know that time period! hehe

@Calasen - How are you doing hun?


----------



## Calasen

confused :( Tested and got :bfn: as expected but am still spotting on and off so thinking its just a very light period and once it stops will start the cycle again :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

I FINALLY HAVE CROSSHAIRS!!! WOOOOOO!! :D :D :D 

Looks like FF thinks I oved on Christmas Day. That's pretty much made of awesome. Oh man... I hope so hard I'm going to get my bfp. It's all I can think about right now. 'Catching' on Christmas would be the best little story to tell... Gah! Fingers! So! Crossed! 

@dreamers - I am the worst at symptom spotting and testing. You are not alone. I... kind of test every day if I allow myself to. O_O I started doing that a couple of days ago just in case I oved back when FF originally thought I did. I haven't tested yet today, and I am itching to do it even though I know exactly what it'll be. 

So no embarrassment. A lot of us are the same exact way. 

@babyO - I think we all process all of these things differently. The way you go about things isn't any more or less right or wrong or crazy than the rest of us.  

@taurus - YAY! Fingers so crossed for you! 

@edens - Oh man I am so sorry about the ginger. It's so often the thing that is more highly recommended. Bah! 

Ohhhh man don't give me a symptom to focus on! Especially when the cm has pretty much altogether dried up now! Ahh! I am going to drive myself utterly batty during the next two weeks. I just know I am. Haha, I'll be lucky if I don't also drive everyone else around me completely crazy as well...


----------



## gardenofedens

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yay yay yay!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So glad you finally got your crosshairs! Catching on Christmas would definitely be awesome! :)

I'm sorry about your bfn calasen...hugs!


----------



## Calasen

yay ginger!!!!!! :) :dust: heading your way!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

temp dropped this morning to almost coverline so I think AF will arrive in the next day or two, what a crappy way to start the new year! Nevermind, chin up, trying to think of benefits of not being pregnant for 1 more month


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw so sorry baby dreamer....fingers crossed for next month for you!


----------



## gardenofedens

Why is my nausea gone? Never thought I'd say it but come back! You're my only sign I'm still pregnant and little bean is okay! I'm counting down the days until my next scan to make sure everything is ok and going to try to be squeezed in earlier ...


----------



## gingerfaerie

@Edens - Nausea can come and go in pregnancy. It's normal. I understand wanting that reassurance though... but everything is almost certainly fine. Some people don't get any nausea at all! I had it bad with my son for a few weeks, but nothing at all with my daughter. 

Your scan is coming up before you know it. You'll see the little bean in there, and feel so much better. I hope you can stay busy and keep your mind occupied until then! Hugs. Big huge internet hugs! 

@dreamers - Hugs for you too. I'm sorry... I am not one to give false hope, I deal with disappointment VERY poorly, so I understand not hoping for something that isn't fairly certain... but could it have been an implantation drop? Or just sometimes people's have temp drops, even though they're pregnant. 

My fingers are crossed for you, this month and next month too. Hughughug. 

Myself... I had the biggest temp spike yet this morning. No idea what it means. I am trying to not be the spottingest symptom spotter in spotsville. And failing. Miserably failing. Gah! Come on days I will allow myself to test again! (and stay away af, ohpleaseohpleaseohplease) 

How is everyone doing today? Any fun plans for New Year's? 

We're going to let my 13 1/2 (the 1/2 is apparently VERY important) year old daughter stay up with us for the first time this year. We're planning to just play Euro Games (Super Nerdy board games...) and hang out all night. I'm really looking forward to it. :)


----------



## Calasen

Happy New year girls!!!!!! :dust: to those of us still hoping and :hug: and best wishes to those who have caught :) Thanks for the past year of support and helping me keep my sanity!!! XXX


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @Edens - Nausea can come and go in pregnancy. It's normal. I understand wanting that reassurance though... but everything is almost certainly fine. Some people don't get any nausea at all! I had it bad with my son for a few weeks, but nothing at all with my daughter.
> 
> Your scan is coming up before you know it. You'll see the little bean in there, and feel so much better. I hope you can stay busy and keep your mind occupied until then! Hugs. Big huge internet hugs!
> 
> @dreamers - Hugs for you too. I'm sorry... I am not one to give false hope, I deal with disappointment VERY poorly, so I understand not hoping for something that isn't fairly certain... but could it have been an implantation drop? Or just sometimes people's have temp drops, even though they're pregnant.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you, this month and next month too. Hughughug.
> 
> Myself... I had the biggest temp spike yet this morning. No idea what it means. I am trying to not be the spottingest symptom spotter in spotsville. And failing. Miserably failing. Gah! Come on days I will allow myself to test again! (and stay away af, ohpleaseohpleaseohplease)
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Any fun plans for New Year's?
> 
> We're going to let my 13 1/2 (the 1/2 is apparently VERY important) year old daughter stay up with us for the first time this year. We're planning to just play Euro Games (Super Nerdy board games...) and hang out all night. I'm really looking forward to it. :)

Thanks Ginger - it's just so scary and strange for ALL the symptoms to go away. Not constantly needing to use the bathroom, no upset tummy, no sore bbs, nothing. I feel utterly and completely NORMAL! :( 

Just checked out your chart - very interesting to see such a huge increase. Hopefully it means something and won't confuse FF into changing your ov date again!!

Calasen - hugs and :dust: to you too!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- we are having a family friendly new years party at our home... with a lot of our couple friends! Food, music, games and the ball drop! :) then all the kids can play in the game room.

Looking forward to having lots of Jan 2012 BFP's!! 

How's everyone doing? Any more symptoms out there? Seems like a lot of us may have caught the eggy!

Afm... I am still cramping. Never cramped this long, usually stops the day of O... but im also a little different each time as my body gets back to normal after Mirena. FX!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I personally feel totally normal. But then I purposefully avoided reading about pregnancy symptoms because I knew I would sit around and obsess. I do think, however, that since this is month #1 without Mirena combined with the fact that I feel total normal probably means TTC Month #2 will be January. Which I'm totally ok with. (I've got that wedding dress to fit into!)

Our New Years is going to be "Family Movie Night!" We are trying to start some family traditions with FDH, myself and my stepson. SS has never been in a family environment because his parents split when he was 6 months old so we want him to have some memories of what a "mom, dad, and kid" holiday looks like. Pizza and milk on a blanket on the floor while watching the Lion King! Luckily I really like the Lion King.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies,

I have been lurking this week. I've tried to read as much of this thread as possible, and I've really been relating with you all. As I've seen mentioned previously, everyone is so supportive and wonderful, I really felt so excited to enter the conversation- if you'll have me. :)

A little background: I am 30, have one son who is 3 (4 in March), my husband and I have been married for almost 5 years and live in the Rainy Portland, OR. 

I've had baby fever for several months, we had tentatively planned to start trying in the Spring of '12. In November I hit my limit regarding unwanted side effects from Mirena. I had nearly constant PMS symptoms, but never a period in 3 1/2 years. I became concerned for my future reproductive health! 

I had what I thought was AF about a week after removal, but after doing some reading I assumed it was actually withdrawal bleeding. I kept expecting my "real" AF to show up at any time. I was not regularly temping or checking CM so I had no clue what was going on.

Anyway, my husband and I have been using condoms because I have been concerned about my uterine lining being too thin to sustain pregnancy since I did not have AF at all while I had the IUD. Last night I told DH that I want to be pregnant badly, don't want at all to wait for Spring and as soon as AF finally comes I want to put the condoms away. He was surprised but happy (and maybe a little scared!).

Then, THIS MORNING AF SHOWED! 28 days after I had my "withdrawal" bleed! I am so relieved to be on CD1 and be officially TTC! 

Sorry ladies, I hope this isn't too much information from someone you don't know. I have the false feeling like I already know some of you from having read some of the posts. 
If you have time, will you please mention how long you've had Mirena out (you've probably all gone over this, but I wasn't able to find it).
Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello RainyMama! Welcome to our thread! I had my mirena put in 5 weeks after I delivered my son. Had it in for 2.5 years.... Now I'm on my 4th cycle TTC without it! We started trying immediately after removal. so glad you are back in the chase for the egg and decided to join us! I, too, had withdrawal bleeding... And it took 38 days longer to get my first real period! It's a relieving one, isn't it?!

Good luck this month TTC!! Hope you get your BFP!!! Start the new year off right!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Rainy!

I had my Mirena in for 2.5 years and never had AF while she (I called her Margret the Murderess due to how bad it hurt on the way in) was in there. I too had a little bit of bleeding the week after I had mine out (Dec. 5th) and then I started using opks because I was slightly obsessed with wondering whether or not my ovaries still worked. Turns out they totally work! I got a + opk about two weeks after my withdraw bleeding which was apparently also an AF (or so I tell myself) and now I'm waiting to POAS. For whatever reason I'm not obsessed with testing for the BFP like I was the ovulation. If AF hasn't shown up again by January 12th though I'm getting myself a stick! 

Welcome to the thread! I figure that TTC Month #1 was a bust so I'm eagerly anticipating TTC Month #2!


----------



## purplepanda

Wow the board has been so active! I feel like I've been away forever! I got caught up on all the new posts but since I'm posting from my phone I might miss some of you in my reply so sorry in advance! 

Rainy - welcome!! I had my mirena in 6 weeks after my son was born and took it out just after he turned 18 mo. I had some withdrawal bleeding / af a week later and ov'd (per opk and temping) 18 days after that. I'm currently coming to the end of my 2WW and 100% convinced that I'm pg. Anyway I'll get to that in a sec. :) 

Ginger - YAY you have crosshairs!! And good solid ones too, not those wimpy dotted crosshairs. I probably shouldn't tell you that it's a good pregnancy sign to have lots of creamy cm that dries up as it forms the mucus plug. Nope definitely not gonna tell you that. 

Edens- big hugs and lots of sticky :dust:. I still think you're good. Symptoms come and go in the early days. Hang in there little bean!!! 

BbyO - it must be nice to not be so obsessive! I wish I could say the same! 

So afm... I've taken several tests the last week that all were neg. But I'm tired and off-and-on nauseous and just totally convinced I'm pg. Well I told O this the other night and he convinced me to go out and buy some good early tests and I tested that night.... And got the faintest of lines!!!! I haven't told him yet because I can't tell one IF without the other, and I've managed to avoid testing again with fmu because if it's a definite + there's no way I'll be able to keep that from him, and I'll see him a couple times before I see them both (Tues night). So my "real" test is going to be Tues morning and if it's + (I'm still convinced it is!!) then I'll make the big announcement Tues night. 

As for new year's... I'm working. Blah. But at least I'll be awake at midnight!


----------



## taurusmom05

Purple!! Show us your test! Lol


----------



## Calasen

welcome rainy :)


----------



## purplepanda

Not sure if this will work but here goes... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=318529&d=1325302110

Remember this was done at 5 pm. And it took a long time to convince dh that when it comes to these, a line is a line is a line. He thought it wasn't real because it's SO faint. I don't even know if you can see it in the pic. 

Ladies PLEASE wish me luck at staying away from more tests until Tuesday!!! This is so hard!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Purple I totally see something!!! Ooooh I hope this is your bfp!! And yes, a line is a line! :) good luck!!! Can't wait to see more tests from you!


----------



## Calasen

Ohhhh I'm not sure honey, but i suck at reading tests, even the obvious ones :) FX for you honey XXXX


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Rainy mama, welcome. You sound really excited - its good to have someone to obsess with isnt it? I got my mirena out almost a year ago, but only threw out the condoms 4 months ago - I'd had it in for a long term and was paranoid that I wouldnt get into a proper cycle for a while - got a withdrawal bleed for 5 days and then 10/7 later started AF and have had 25-28 day cycles ever since. Sounds like your back on track already

PP -good luck, fingers crossed for Tuesday. 

Gingerfaerie - thanks, but AF just showed up. Bummer! But I think doing all the negative tests and seeing my temp drop had prepared me, so no tears this month :)
Its my birthday next month and if by some miracle I develop some self control and don't get AF before CD 29 a BFP will be the best birthday present ever!
Plus by then I will have saved a bit more money and got rid of another debt -all good things when you find out your pregnant I imagine.
Happy new year everyone, hope we all become mums (again) in 2012


----------



## RainyMama

Babydreamers- I am really excited, probably too excited and too hopeful. 
Having a group of peers to obsess over these things with is beyond awesome. My husband is NOT interested in talking about whether or not I've ovulated or the consistency of my CM!
PurplePanda- the picture wasn't loading on my computer so I couldn't see your line! I hope you get a dark line with FMU and I'm sure whoever you're telling on Tuesday will be super excited.
Operation- I wish I had been charting/temping or using OPKs because even though AF is here, I am NOT sure if I ovulated and the mystery is making me crazy. I am afraid if I start using OPKs that my DH will freak out. He doesn't like making a science out of baby making. Also, I think somehow it insults his manhood. Like he should be able to make a baby at anytime regardless of what my body is up to. So i am going to attempt to discreetly chart my CM/temps and see how that goes.
Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and sharing with me your experience with your removal.


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Babydreamers- I am really excited, probably too excited and too hopeful.
> Having a group of peers to obsess over these things with is beyond awesome. My husband is NOT interested in talking about whether or not I've ovulated or the consistency of my CM!
> PurplePanda- the picture wasn't loading on my computer so I couldn't see your line! I hope you get a dark line with FMU and I'm sure whoever you're telling on Tuesday will be super excited.
> Operation- I wish I had been charting/temping or using OPKs because even though AF is here, I am NOT sure if I ovulated and the mystery is making me crazy. I am afraid if I start using OPKs that my DH will freak out. He doesn't like making a science out of baby making. Also, I think somehow it insults his manhood. Like he should be able to make a baby at anytime regardless of what my body is up to. So i am going to attempt to discreetly chart my CM/temps and see how that goes.
> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and sharing with me your experience with your removal.

Dont worry I dont think my hubby would ever look at me the same again if I told him all about TTC science. He has asked me several times what I keep taking my temp for - he's completely clueless bless him. I think its probably best to keep the yucky science from them - not exactly sexy! :haha: Good luck!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well ladies...the testing bug set in today. FDH is driving his son back to his Mom and I'm stuck in the house with not a lot to do and O M G, all I want to do is go out and get one of those early testers. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Must. Resist. So. Hard. 

I can't decide if it's too early for an early tester. My + opk was December 22. I forgot to repeat the test on the 23rd so I don't know if it was still + that day or not.


----------



## RainyMama

Operation- DO IT! :) :)


----------



## Calasen

Operation TEST!!! :)

AFM - well the period has been coming and going for a week and as a new year gift it decided to floor me completely!! TMI warning - I have soaked through 3 pairs of knickers and PJ bottoms in less then 2 hours :( Called the emergency doctor as it has completely freaked me out and am to call them back if it don't start to ease, but their main theory is because i haven't had a normal 28 day cycle in so long that having had one now has completely destroyed and confused my body hence major over doing it. At least thats the hope :( I really didn't like their other idea!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my, calasen! I hope all is well!! I will be thinking of you!! How long do u have to wait to see if it eases up??? What was their other idea?


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh, and operation.... TEST!!!!


----------



## Calasen

2 more hours to see if it eases, second suggestions was possible early stage miscarriage :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Calasen: Oh no! I hope that it gets better soon. I'm sure I would be calling back every 5 minutes. :hugs2:


afm: I'm now sitting on my bed surrounded by pregnancy tests and reading the directions. In my 31 (almost 32....32 on Tuesday!) years I have never purchased one. I don't think I'll do one tonight because I've had too much to drink today and my pee is practically clear. Though now that I've gotten them I kind of just want to wait until Friday. (I recounted, 14 days from ov is January 8th). 

Oh the agony! I'll see what I feel like doing in the morning. They are just so dang expensive!!


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> @Calasen: Oh no! I hope that it gets better soon. I'm sure I would be calling back every 5 minutes. :hugs2:
> 
> 
> afm: I'm now sitting on my bed surrounded by pregnancy tests and reading the directions. In my 31 (almost 32....32 on Tuesday!) years I have never purchased one. I don't think I'll do one tonight because I've had too much to drink today and my pee is practically clear. Though now that I've gotten them I kind of just want to wait until Friday. (I recounted, 14 days from ov is January 8th).
> 
> Oh the agony! I'll see what I feel like doing in the morning. They are just so dang expensive!!

hehe careful you dont get addicted :) theres a lot of internet cheapies out there that alot of us use honey :) just cos of the addiction :)

The bleeding seems to be easing off so far, so hopefully its not serious :) Just really really hurts! Hoping it eases off enough for me to take a shower, I feel clammy and yucky and messy now :(


----------



## purplepanda

:rofl: oh we are such good influences. Operation-dooo iiiit!! 

Calasen-Oh my that's scary!! Please keep us updated! GL... 

Well ladies, i lasted a whopping 1 day. And the worst part is I basically had to strong arm dh into giving me the test. I feel kinda bad... But not really, cos 
https://i.imgur.com/91QKG.jpg
:bfp:!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now THAT is a line. So help me get all the excitement out so I can play it cool on monday!


----------



## purplepanda

Ack! I'm so late to the party... I somehow missed the last page entirely. So operation: hold it for 4 hours then try. Calasen: I'm so glad things are improving. Why does the bleeding have to ease more before you shower? I say shower anyway and get yourself feeling more human. Then give yourself a pedicure.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@panda-- WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

That is SO a line!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

purplepanda said:


> :rofl: oh we are such good influences. Operation-dooo iiiit!!
> 
> Calasen-Oh my that's scary!! Please keep us updated! GL...
> 
> Well ladies, i lasted a whopping 1 day. And the worst part is I basically had to strong arm dh into giving me the test. I feel kinda bad... But not really, cos
> https://i.imgur.com/91QKG.jpg
> :bfp:!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now THAT is a line. So help me get all the excitement out so I can play it cool on monday!

:thumbup: NOW I see it. Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## RainyMama

Panda- that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. + tests make me so happy! Thank you for sharing. Who are you keeping it cool for?

Calasen- your other half must be worried sick. Get yourself to the dr and find out what's going on! Of course, keep us posted.

Dreamer- ttc science def not to be discussed, especially if I am trying to get him in the mood!

Operation- seems like you should test around the same dpo as panda did for her first positive test.


----------



## purplepanda

Rainy - forgot to say, I laughed so hard at your comment about your oh's manhood being affected by your cycle tracking!! Like he expects his little guys to storm your ovaries and demand they release an egg on command.... :rofl:
I'm actually a surrogate for a gay couple... So what I was saying is, I'm going to see one of the fathers tomorrow, but I won't see both until Tuesday night, and obviously I want to make the announcement to both at the same time. I'm really close with o, though (the one I'm seeing tomorrow)... I pretty much tell him everything, and i have a hard time keeping things from him. So it'll be hard to keep this to myself! 

Thanks everyone! And don't worry, I'm already obsessing over this and downloading pregnancy tracker apps on my phone... :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Purple- that is SO awesome! They are going to be thrilled!!!! Are you going to try to tell them in any special way??


----------



## purplepanda

I don't know if it's really "special," but I do have something planned... and I will be video taping it!! They proposed to each other (cute story) over christmas and just set a date of August 17th, so I plan on congratulating them and all- I haven't talked to R about it yet at all- and then casually mentioning that the timing might be close, since their baby is due 3 weeks later..... It sounds dumb out loud, but it's awesome in my head. :blush:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@panda - HOLY COW that's SO AWESOME! :D Both the BFP & the surrogacy. I am so happy for ALL of you! I even got all misty eyed... cause I'm an emotional twit this week. :) 

@rainy - Welcome to the thread! I had my Mirena removed on Nov 1st, after five years. No af the entire time. I didn't have any removal bleeding at all. I had the lightest of brownish spotting for literally a couple of hours about two weeks after it was removed, then full on af (the heaviest I can remember having in my life!) two weeks after that. Currently I'm crossing everything that can be crossed that af is -not- about to show up any day now... that I'll get my bfp soon. :) 

@calasen - Hang in there... I am so sorry things have been so rough for you. Hughughug. 

@babyO - Are you gonna test? :D 

@dreamers - Blah, sorry about af. :( Next month though! Also, it's adorable that your partner doesn't know why you keep taking your temp. Haha, mine reads my OPKs for me, and if I don't grab the thermometer straight away the moment my alarm goes off he's sticking it under my tongue for me. He's almost as obsessive about my chart as I am too, he sure does compare it to other charts more. O_O 

Me... well my temp dropped dramatically this morning. Blah. Af was due yesterday. I tested every day for the last three days, all bfn. I'm 8dpo... I know it's still pretty early for testing, but BLAH. I reallyreally hope I'm + this cycle... but the temp drop and the bfns have me prepared for sadness. 

I'm also trying super hard to avoid symptom spotting like a mad woman. I can be bloated and emotional and super tired from af coming on, dagnabbit. 

@edens - How are you today? 

I hope everyone had a marvelous little New Year celebration! Ours was lovely. My 13 year old daughter made (from SCRATCH! woo!) a four course dinner for everyone who spent it with us. She made her own vegan dressing, a mixed greens salad, black bean & barley soup. She made her own pizza crust & topped it with fresh from scratch vegan pesto (she grew the basil herself!), tomatoes, kalamatra olives, and spinach (the tomatoes & spinach were also from her indoor garden). She made fresh pasta & tossed it with her pesto, & baked some really good bread to go with it. And for desert she made vegan chocolate mousse, which turned out *phenomenally* well. I am incredibly proud of her. It really made the day special. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

@Panda - CONGRATS!!! So glad you get to join me as a bump buddy!! When's your due date? Sometime in September I guess? So excited for you!! And the surrogacy is so sweet of you! How does that work? Were you artificially inseminated by one of them with one of your eggs? Or? (Sorry if that's way too personal, just curious!)

@rainy - Welcome! This is a wonderful and amazing group of ladies! I had Mirena for exactly two years, had AF every 30ish days the last year I had it, and had it removed 3/4/11. I had a withdrawal bleed starting the next day and then af on 3/15. Nine cycles later and after a lot of infertility testing (and right before our first Clomid cycle!) we finally got our BFP with the help of Mucinex, PreSeed, ConceivePlus, and abstaining until O day (OH has low seminal fluid volume). I'm now 6w1d and feel pretty normal today so far after lots of cramps the past week. It has definitely been a scary time but I'm trying to release the stress and relax until our next appt on Jan 13.

@Calasen - I hope the pain ends soon hun, so sorry! :(

@dreamers - OH didn't like hearing about my chart or temping either at first but after about 7-8 months when we started the infertility stuff, he finally 'got it' and was glad that I had been doing it since it saved us about 4-6 months of time before the dr would help us. (She wanted us to chart for 4-6 months before she'd do any testing, luckily I already had been so we started straight away)

@Ginger - Sorry about your temp drop. If your ov was placed right on FF your AF shouldn't be due for a few more days and that *might* be an implantation dip. Hopefully your temp will skyrocket back up tomorrow and you can test in another two days!! Oh and your daughter sounds amazing! :) I can't cook to save my life (vegetarian and not a huge fan of veggies so....yea....not a lot of options for me!) but thankfully OH loves to be in the kitchen so he'll be king of the kitchen when the kids come along!

Afm, we had a decent New Years. I couldn't dream of staying awake so OH woke me up about 15 til and we shared some apple cider (neither of us drink anyway) at midnight. I've still been having a lot of cramps (no spotting) which is scary but hopefully 'normal'. It's just weird that all my symptoms were gone - no sore bbs, no nausea, no bloating, nothing. I called the dr on the 31st and they said there wasn't anything I could do unless I went to the ER which I didn't want to do so I'm trying to relax. I'm still taking my progesterone supplement. I don't know if the progesterone would stop the spotting from coming or if everything really is okay. It's almost like I want to stop the progesterone to see what happens but then if everything were okay, the lack of progesterone could cause a m/c so it's a double-edged sword. Hence why I'm trying to just not think about it and relax! Anyway, OH and I are off to get some dog food so hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Calasen

Congrats Panda :) :hug: heres to a healthy and happy 9 months :)

AFM - It was a miscarriage :( Spent the day sleeping as the painkillers worked :( Trying not to focus on the losss part though and looking at it as a "well that bit works"


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Calasen--I'm so so so so so sorry to hear that! A huge hug to you. 

@Ginger--I'm glad your body is as weird as mine. Or at least your girlie parts.

I did use the free test this morning and got a gigantic negative. If my opk is to be believed then AF should have shown up this coming Friday/Saturday (1/8 or 1/9), however, I now have light spotting when I go to the bathroom. No cramps. No other indication that AF should be here. I should have just saved my test! :) Next month I won't break down! 

MY GIRLIE PARTS ARE CRAZY!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so sorry Calasen. Huge hugs go out to you. :(


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- I am so sorry for your loss. I hope there is, at least, some relief in knowing what is/was going on with your body. My sister was having some crazy spotting and what seemed like her period for weeks, then it turned out she had been pregnant. In her case, it was considered a chemical pregnancy. Though, of course we all felt it as a miscarriage. I have no idea why doctors call it that.

Edens- Thank you for the welcome. I am eager for your u/s! I watched the video of you telling your OH and I cried! It was so awesome! Congrats!

Ginger- Thank you for the welcome, too! I am jealous of how supportive and involved your partner is!

Panda- that is SO cool! How exciting! Do you have any kids of your own? My sister (who I mentioned above) is actively trying to conceiver with her partner. She has had several IUIs. I have had recurring dreams of being her surrogate. 
Also, my husband is Cuban, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Could be a cultural machismo kind of thing? I sincerely think that he thinks that his sperm has all of the superpowers you mentioned! Ha!

AFM- CD3, and still extremely excited! :thumbup:

AFM-


----------



## gingerfaerie

@calasen - I am so sorry for your loss... Hugs. I'm glad to see that you can take something from the horrible situation. I know it has to be painful for you no matter what. Hang in there...


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - Blah! Sorry for the bfn & spotting and junk. My stupid girlie parts are also being stupid. I'm sorry that yours are also being stupid. Maybe if we gave them a stern talking to? Possibly it would help? 

I have spotting now as well. I am not sure what it is yet... maybe af coming. Probably af coming, I imagine. But it started right (like, within moments) after sex, so I dunno. It's super light... but this is how af began last month too (sex and all!), so I am not hopeful. According to my own estimation, af was due a couple of days ago anyway, so it makes sense. (FF put me on a like 36 day cycle or something? but today is cd 30 for me, so I'd be due for af any time now if my body were 'normal') 

I guess maybe next month... for a few of us! Fingers crossed for then... sigh...


----------



## gardenofedens

aw, sorry for the spotting Ginger... :(


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> @babyO - Blah! Sorry for the bfn & spotting and junk. My stupid girlie parts are also being stupid. I'm sorry that yours are also being stupid. Maybe if we gave them a stern talking to? Possibly it would help?
> 
> I have spotting now as well. I am not sure what it is yet... maybe af coming. Probably af coming, I imagine. But it started right (like, within moments) after sex, so I dunno. It's super light... but this is how af began last month too (sex and all!), so I am not hopeful. According to my own estimation, af was due a couple of days ago anyway, so it makes sense. (FF put me on a like 36 day cycle or something? but today is cd 30 for me, so I'd be due for af any time now if my body were 'normal')
> 
> I guess maybe next month... for a few of us! Fingers crossed for then... sigh...

I dont know - it seems awfully early for AF 8 dpo? We'll know tomorrow I guess whether AF arrives or your temp shoots back up. Good luck, Ive got fingers and toes crossed :hugs:


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - so sorry, sounds like you've been through hell TTC. Try and focus on that positive and stay strong. You'll get there - its your turn :hugs:


----------



## gingerfaerie

I am out this month. Temp stayed down this morning, then when I went to the bathroom and found that af has arrived. Ah well. Next month, perhaps. 

So, how do you guys maintain a hopeful outlook? I am probably being a hormonally induced emotional twit, but I'm feeling rather hopeless at the moment. I don't understand why we didn't conceive this month... we sure did bd enough, and at the 'right' times. I know sometimes it just doesn't happen... but I also know I never had any trouble before. I dunno. I'm not used to being such a dark melancholic person. I don't know why this is getting to me so much. So yeah... how do you guys maintain hope and positivity? :)


----------



## Calasen

Dear God/Goddess/Higher powers, 

Can I please have a restart on this year??

My Nan died this morning :(


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG Calasen, you poor thing. I'm so so terribly sorry. :( Sending hugs and thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen you can join me in my quest to blow January off the calendar. I lost both my Mom and my Mimi in January. I really HATE January. I'm so sorry for you loss. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen, I am so sorry for your loss. I will have you in my thoughts and prayers!!! :(

Ginger- so sorry af showed up! I'm not sure I always keep a hopeful outlook... But every time af shows I just feel like it obviously wasn't my time. I always think of reasons why it was best I didn't get preggo that month... Some reason why it would be beneficial to my future baby- like, I could save a little more $$... Or my DS gets one more month of being the only child, and maybe he needs that. I also think about how stressing could lessen my chances of conceiving next time... It really stinks when you KNOW you have done everyhing you were supposed to and it doesnt happen. Each month is only about a 20% chance... and thats with everything done right to the T. Please keep your head up.... It WILL happen :) lots of baby dust to you for February!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@calasen - I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm going to stick around here to support you ladies but I've started a Pregnancy Journal for those of you who want to read updates on how things are going with me - I know it isn't always easy when you're still TTC or at least I thought so... Feel free to click the link in my signature and stalk there instead. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I forgot how awful AF really was!! This sucks. 

Do I count the day I started spotting as CD1 or the day the "real thing" showed up as CD1?


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> I forgot how awful AF really was!! This sucks.
> 
> Do I count the day I started spotting as CD1 or the day the "real thing" showed up as CD1?

Ugh, it does suck, doesn't it? Bah! I don't remember it being as bad as it is now. This is only my 2nd since removal... but bah! Bah I say! 

FertilityFriend counts the first 'real' day as cd1. Spotting hasn't been counted on my chart. 

Hehe, our cycles are in synch. Today is cd1 for me. I didn't know that could happen through the interwebnets! ;)


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> Dear God/Goddess/Higher powers,
> 
> Can I please have a restart on this year??
> 
> My Nan died this morning :(

:hugs: That is awful. Im sorry this is such a bad start to the year. My sister had a year like this after her wedding while TTC #1 - her dog (Who she was obsessed with) died, 2 miscarriages, and our grandparents died. :cry: The point of the story is that she is now deleriously happy with a beautiful 1 year old who is a real delight and has 2 more shifts at work before leaving for maternity leave again! I really hope you can look past the sadness and see the possibility of a wonderful future :thumbup:


----------



## gingerfaerie

How is everyone today? 

I'm focusing on getting on to the next ov and seeing what comes of it. If FF was correct about my ov day... then my LP was only 8 freaking days long. That's not long enough for implantation. I am hoping really hard that this is just my body adjusting to not having the Mirena, and it's not like, permanent or anything. Since I had two kids previously without any issue whatsoever (conceived straight away as soon as we started trying), I know my LP can't have always been this short. 

It's been snowing here for days now. I remember when I was a kid, snow was this rare and magical event. I grew up in the south at the beach, where it was regularly in the 70's on Christmas. We'd go to the beach on Christmas day some years, because it was in the mid 80's. The small handful of times it snowed when I was a kid, it shut down the whole city... and it was never even very much snow! Up here, it starts snowing in Oct and doesn't stop until April. We've had snow in June once since I've lived here. I am not made for this climate! And snow has -totally- lost its appeal. :) But it's still pretty!


----------



## taurusmom05

Things are ok here. Been keeping myself busy all week with projects at home... I got an old dresser that I am stripping and re-vamping! Been cleaning, organizing, re-arranging...Lol basically trying to be a busy body so I don't start ss and drive myself nuts like every other month!

Not feeling any symptoms yet, really. Nothing noteworthy. Hopefully they pick up soon... At least something, bc I already have a feeling of doubt this cycle. I wonder if ill have a normal cycle! Pre-mirena and pre-DS, my cycle was super irregular and all over the place. It could go from 32-40+ days each cycle! After mirena, I've had consecutively 31 day cycles.... I've never been regular so idk if its from the mirena or from having a child and kind of 're-setting' my body.

What about everyone else?


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- so sorry about your Nan. Big hugs to you!

Ginger- I have a suspicion about my own possible short LP, based on CM. We'll see if I can get it together with charting my temps, but I don't know. Have you tried any herbal remedies? Or considered going to an acupuncturist or naturopath? Or considered alternative ideas like sleeping in complete darkness except for when you should be ovulating? I think there is a book called "lunaception" or something like that. I think I am going to start the complete darkness thing if I can google enough info about what the timing is supposed to be exactly. Currently we are sleeping with a nightlight in our room for my 3 year old who climbs into our bed every AM at 3 or 4.

Taurus- Keeping busy is a mighty good idea! I have no idea how long my cycles will be "regularly", it seems very strange to me that I had a 28 day cycle this time. Pre-pregnancy (4 years ago) my cycles were 30-36 days. What have your vivid dreams been about?

AFM- This morning my husband,my son and I were all in bed together when I woke up. My husband was sharing my pillow with me and my thermometer was UNDER him. I couldn't get to it! I was so annoyed! By the time I managed to get it I just know it changed my temp. I feel like a lunatic but I am so annoyed! I am on CD5, yesterday was spotting, I believe AF is completely over and I am super excited about this cycle. You all know that I am very excited. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, don't stress too much about your temps RainyMama...especially right around af time. I didn't even bother temping during AF because the temps are so much more erratic than after AF through the rest of the cycle. :) And I found that as long as I didn't stress about temping, I could roll over, grab the thermometer, etc. and my temp stayed right where it was supposed to. When I stressed about it missing or whatever was when it would go up a bit but even then usually not more than a tenth of a degree. (My temps were very similar each cycle so after six months, I could guess what my temp would be the following morning based on my ovulation day - that's the only reason I could assume it was "off" when I was stressed or worried.)

Taurus - revamping the dresser sounds like a great idea! :) And definitely a good way to keep your mind on non-TTC things.

Ginger - Hopefully your LP will lengthen soon. I never tried it but I know some ladies on the other forums try taking B6 vitamins to lengthen it...

Afm, I start back at school this evening. I still have a couple years left before I finish my teaching credentials and go to school full time at night after working full time during the day. It's exhausting but I want to be DONE!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Doing well over hear. I'm marveling at AF and all her "flowness." It's been so long I forgot what she was like! (I still despise her.) The good news is I apparently don't have cramps anymore! That was one of my biggest fears when I went off BC.

In other fun news my iPhone 4S came in the mail today. I'm going to ask Siri how to get pregnant! bahaha 

I'm putting together my plan for real month #1. I know we TTC last month, but considering I never had AF to kick things off I really didn't think it was going to work anyway. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy another 20 pack of opks and do one every day until I get a positive. Do you all buy yours at the store or do you order them off the internet? If I'm going to use amazon or something I need to go ahead and order them I guess.


----------



## babydreamers

I buy mine online, far cheaper and can buy in bulk. HPTs as well.
Im CD 5 today, impatient, should be studying but on b&b again.  Ive decided to give it a couple more months temping/OPK before taking a break. I figure by then I should def know when to babydance each month without checking, and hopefully Ill be able to relax more if Im not temping?? Not sure that's going to work, but worth a try.
I hate this part of the month - so little chart to stare at!


----------



## taurusmom05

Edens- can't wait to know how your appt. goes tomorrow!!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@edens - It's neat that you're getting your credentials. What are you hoping to teach? Also, I too am excited to hear about your appt! 

I'm on a B supplement. Taking b-6 without balancing it with b-12 is not a good idea. The two work so closely together that things can be thrown off fairly easily by taking any significant amount of one without the proper amount of the other. But! I am on a b complex. Along with a really REALLY complete multi, fish oil, olive leaf, flax, maca, and extra C & Lysine. This has been the case for a long time though, not just since ttc. :) 

I could possibly increase my b intake. It won't hurt to contact my doc and ask. I guess I'll email her today. I read the actual study (not just the abstract) that it seems everyone is basing their belief that b-6 will lengthen the LP on... it was a small sample size, but it was double blind. Within that small sample size there were promising results with regards to the increase of progesterone. It hasn't been replicated as yet though. But it can't hurt! 

@taurus - Ohhh, that's a great project! My current 'project' is moving. Not so much fun at all. But I am sick and darned tired of having two places that I kind of half live at. I bought a house to live in dagnabbit. It's been a year. It's time to move in already. Yours really does sound like so much more fun. :D 

@babyO - I buy mine on Amazon. I just ordered them for this month. I was paranoid about them at first, because they are so inexpensive, and they're dip-sticks rather than the kind you hold under your stream of urine. But I bought cheap paper cups & cheap small paper plates that I keep under my bathroom sink now, along with them. That made the process of using them super easy. They're really not hard once you get over the (small) learning curve. Good luck with them! The ones I get really are so cheap that there is no reason for me not to test multiple times per day... and so (when stupid af isn't here GAH) I do! ;) 

@dreamers - OMGINORITE?! Three days of temps is not enough chart to obsess over! Gah! 

Myself... I am currently freezing. I'm telling you guys, I am not cut out for living in the frozen north. Stupid winter. Be over already! I want my sunny sunny sunshine back! Pout! 

I'm also trying to decide whether or not I want to buy the vip FF membership, and if so how long I want to buy it for. I'm leaning towards wanting to do it... maybe just for 30 days for now? I dunno. Part of me feels like I should be more optimistic about everything. Not even bother to buy the paid membership. But another part of me feels like buying the year of vip would be a good idea, after all I can use it to track pregnancy too. 

Oh, the first world problems I suffer from. *eye roll at myself* 

Oh man! Also! My partner came home yesterday with a zinc + D + E supplement. And another bottle of his usual C + Lysine (he's been on those for years). Because he had done a ton of research on how to insure good sperm quality. I love this man so hard. :D


----------



## RainyMama

Edens- thinking of you this morning!

Ginger- How often/how much maca do you take? I am mixing it into smoothies (1-2 tsp.) but am finding that every few days I need to take a maca break, on around the 3rd day in a row instead of getting a small energy boost, I feel like I am more tired instead. But, I enjoy benefits like increased libido and better EWCM. I take a b-complex for exactly the reason you explained above. Also, I feel like I am taking a good multi, but am always curious, what are you taking?
I am taking fish oil and extra vitamin c, as well. Also, a small amount of magnesium at night, I am slightly deficient according to my naturopath.
Also, I live in the pacific NW and I hate the weather, for me it is the rain and grey that gets me down. We are planning a move to Austin, TX fall of this year.

Good morning everyone! Hope all is well everywhere!


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Edens- thinking of you this morning!
> 
> Ginger- How often/how much maca do you take? I am mixing it into smoothies (1-2 tsp.) but am finding that every few days I need to take a maca break, on around the 3rd day in a row instead of getting a small energy boost, I feel like I am more tired instead. But, I enjoy benefits like increased libido and better EWCM. I take a b-complex for exactly the reason you explained above. Also, I feel like I am taking a good multi, but am always curious, what are you taking?
> I am taking fish oil and extra vitamin c, as well. Also, a small amount of magnesium at night, I am slightly deficient according to my naturopath.
> Also, I live in the pacific NW and I hate the weather, for me it is the rain and grey that gets me down. We are planning a move to Austin, TX fall of this year.
> 
> Good morning everyone! Hope all is well everywhere!

This is my multi - https://www.amazon.com/All-One-Multiple-Vitamins-Minerals/dp/B000GAD5VU

I'm vegan, gluten free, soy free, corn free. So this works -well- for me. I mix it into my morning smoothie as well! Haha, along with my maca, my b complex, etc. I get all capsules so that I can break them open and mix them in with my smoothie. :) 

I'm currently taking 1/2 tsp of maca in the morning. I want to increase it to 1tsp, but with my food sensitivities... it's a slow process. I'm currently doing well on it, which is exciting for me! I'm not used to doing so well on... well. Anything.  

We came *thisclose* to moving to Austin two years ago. Oh how I love that city... One day. Maybe. Stupid economy keeping us here with good jobs... (I'm not actually complaining about this I promise!)


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy- I ADORE Austin!! My sister lives there and we try to visit as often as possible. I'm super jealous you get to move there!! Lol 

Nothing new or exciting today. No symptoms, none, NADA, zilch! Feeling like im growing old waiting for time to pass. My son is down for a nap so I thought this was a perfect time to stalk bnb and symptom spot. Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I plan to teach middle school math or 7th grade biology. OH teaches middle school earth science. I bought the 30 day first and them the full year of ff just for the chart overlay feature, lol.  if I hadn't I'd never have been able to guestimate when I was due to ov the cycle we got pregnant! A few more hours until my scan but I'll post to my journal asap!!


----------



## babydreamers

gardenofedens said:


> I plan to teach middle school math or 7th grade biology. OH teaches middle school earth science. I bought the 30 day first and them the full year of ff just for the chart overlay feature, lol.  if I hadn't I'd never have been able to guestimate when I was due to ov the cycle we got pregnant! A few more hours until my scan but I'll post to my journal asap!!

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- i have many times considered the all one, but end up using pills for the convenience factor. I don't always make my own smoothies. 
Sounds like you have dealt with a lot of food allergies, but maybe now you've figured out what you can tolerate?

Taurus
- we will be taking a big (possibly ridiculous) risk moving but life is too short to stay somewhere that you aren't happy.


----------



## purplepanda

Ah, I've missed my girls! I've been SO BUSY lately... Sorry I haven't been replying!

Calasen- I am so, so sorry. What a horrid start to the year. :hug:

Ginger- I'm sorry for you too!!!! On to another month, I guess. EVERYTHING crossed for you. Your DH is soooo awesome. I couldn't even get O & R to care that much!

Edens- Totally stalking your journal. Thanks for starting one. :)

Taurus- Good job keeping busy. SOOOO close to being able to test! GL on your wait and TONS of :dust:

Rainy- I have never heard of the sleeping in complete darkness thing. What's that all about?? I lol'd at your being bugged about the temping thing... that would so be me! It WAS me... on days I work, DH wakes me up by tossing DS on the bed with me, and I was so made because I knew I wasn't temping quickly enough. Haha, those thermometers turn us into crazy ladies!! Where do you live? (Hope that's not weird). Me and DH keep talking about moving to WA... we love the gray rainy days, and we love cold weather (but not snow!). We figure WA is the perfect solution! We'll see, though. Nothing can happen for a few years, anyway.

BbyO- What did Siri say??? :haha: I bought my OPKs off amazon.

Speaking of which.... anybody want my leftovers??? They're just ICs, but I don't need em anymore, and I have a good 20+ left I think (haven't counted, but I only used them for less than 1 cycle).

AFM... All my symptoms have disappeared... except I'm ravenously hungry, my bbs are huge (but that might be in my head!) and I have pregnancy brain lol. Pretty sure that last one is def in my head. But it's nice to have an excuse. I told O & R on Tuesday night as planned.... it was awesome. R freaked, O was in shock. I tried to get it on video but messed it up because we were trying to be sneaky... totally lined up the camera wrong and nobody is in the picture. :( At least I still have the audio!


----------



## RainyMama

Panda- how exciting about telling R + O, I wish I could see it on video. Darn! I am a lunatic about temping, this morning I couldn't find the thermometer and broke into a cold sweat. I am very tempted to ask you for your leftover OPKs, but I think that they would take me to a whole new level of neuroses that is neither good nor healthy. hehe
We live in Portland, just across the river from WA. It is beautiful some parts of the year. We would stay in Portland if it weren't for the gray and rain, but we can't take it! Where do you live now?


----------



## RainyMama

Hi guys,

I am having a hard time. Last night DH whipped out a condom when we were being intimate.

I told him "we don't need that now, remember?" He just kept saying "what?" And proceeding to get it situated anyway. 

Then he said (and keep in mind I am CD7, just stopped spotting that morning from AF- I KNOW we couldn't conceive at this point anyway which is why I am not completely flying off the handle) "if we don't use a condom we are going to get pregnant right away. right now."

No. Obviously he has zero understanding of what it means to ovulate. Anyway, I told him that it was fine, we're actually going to make a baby NEXT week anyway. To which he said, "ok honey, sounds good."

Hours before this he had been marveling at our son and saying "do you think we could make another one like this?" with a big smile on his face.

I am worried that during our TTC talks he is only saying what i want to hear to get me to stop talking about it. 

Ava's Mama, I am trying to continue visualizing my pregnancy this year and I see him being supportive and thrilled. I guess I need a vision board??:cry:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@edens - Ohhh! Middle School. :D My partner's dream is to get his MS in education/history and teach middle school history. I think it's awesome that you want to teach that age group! 

@panda - Haha, my partner is pretty awesome. Thank you. :) He's utterly unemotional and stoic... but extremely supportive, and shows love in ways that make sense to my brain. He'll do tons of research on a topic I'm interested in, and then go buy/make/procure everything I need to do it/learn about it/etc. He's... incredibly action and detail oriented. Like me. So we fit! :) (but he'd be more likely to be struck by lightning than to giggle, for what it's worth) 

Also. If you like gray rainy cloudy cold weather, Pittsburgh might be for you. We get fewer sunny days per year than Seattle. Personally I HATE it. I am solar powered. But you might wanna check it out.  

@rainy - I don't really have any food allergies, surprisingly. My GI issues are another animal entirely. :) I've been vegan for... gosh. At least 16-17ish years now? I'm not vegan for dietary reasons though, but for social justice related reasons. The rest of my dietary restrictions relate to my body being stupid and not working. It's made me an excellent cook, and given me a good reason to cook everything in my home from scratch. :) 

As far as your husband goes... I'm sorry. That sounds really frustrating. :( Maybe you could write him an email detailing, thoroughly but concisely, some little things that would be helpful for him to know? Like what ovulation is, when it happens, how and when conception can occur. If you contextualize it as 'this was all very helpful information for me when I was learning about these things, and I thought maybe you'd like it if I shared it with you', he might be receptive? Maybe include some links? 

Myself... Af is bizarrely light, which is both odd and nice. And my temps have been WAY WAY regular. Which is NOT at ALL what happened last month. I am not sure what it means, if anything. Hopefully something good! 

We have sun today! Woo! Unfortunately, I am stuck in meetings until 5pm, so I am only going to get to enjoy it whilst indoors... but that's better than the cloudy gloom that has been the alternative lately!


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- didn't you say that AF last month was super heavy? Maybe your lighter flow this month is the other side of the coin?
I am not sure about an informative email. My husband speaks English as a 2nd language and doesn't have much of a reference for medical type lingo. Also, gathering info is in my nature, but he is much more visual/tactile. Maybe an image or video?
Shortly after I vented to you ladies this AM he called me to ask about why I am upset. I told him because I am ready. He asked if I was suuuure. I don' t know if I have the heart to give him the reality check about his little swimmers who he thinks so highly of!
75 degrees in Austin today!


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, that's the worst. So my OH was previously married and they tried for 4 years and never succeeded so I had my doubts before we even started trying. And that's what I was so adamant to start fertility stuff right away at 6months ttc. Everyone thought I was jumping the gun but knowing his past history, I felt like I needed to. I was always VERY careful to make sure he didn't know why I was so anxious but I'm sure he figured it out; he's not a complete dumby. At first he didn't want to know anything about cycles, conception occuring, ovulation, etc. One of our very first cycles we BDed three times in one day (usually I get too sore for even once per day) and he was all excited and asked what he did so special that day so he could make sure to do it again. :haha: He had no idea it was because I got my first positive OPK and I just wanted to catch the egg! Anyway, he finally came around to it and once we were told we had to abstain until ov day, he was glad I had learned as much as I did about my body so we could time things better.

(I feel like I just talked in a circle so I hope I made sense!)

Oh and check out babycenter .com for a video of conception


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Rainy--what I have learned with my FDH is that he is never going to be as excited about TTC as I am. One day FDH said to me that he would be fine if we never had kids because we have SS. I was so hurt I burst into tears because _he_ has SS, I have *no* children. We've come a long way from that conversation. I now get as excited as I want and he knows not to make any more comments about me having a child already. :) I think men just process this whole thing differently. We are the ones watching our body like a hawk, tracking it's every move. Guys don't really get involved until the little bean sticks or until it gets here. I realize that right now my expectations should be that FDH does this "thing" when he needs to. I won't expect excitement until after I get a BFP.


----------



## RainyMama

Thank you ladies, you are the absolute best.

Also, so you all know that I haven't completely gone off the deep end, I do realize there is no one here named Ava's Mama. A woman on another board I follow just got her BFP after putting on her vision board "baby in 2012". 

Anyone hear ever hear of The Secret, this is where she got the idea for the vision board?

Calasen- are you around, how are you doing?


----------



## Calasen

I'm here, just keeping quiet.

I had to have 3 of our rats put to sleep on the 5th so thats a loss every other day since new year :(

Have finally stopped bleeding and the pains eased up alot. Still feeling very low and tired though, waiting for the pregnancy symptoms to stop completely.


----------



## RainyMama

purplepanda said:


> Ah, I've missed my girls! I've been SO BUSY lately... Sorry I haven't been replying!
> 
> Calasen- I am so, so sorry. What a horrid start to the year. :hug:
> 
> Ginger- I'm sorry for you too!!!! On to another month, I guess. EVERYTHING crossed for you. Your DH is soooo awesome. I couldn't even get O & R to care that much!
> 
> Edens- Totally stalking your journal. Thanks for starting one. :)
> 
> Taurus- Good job keeping busy. SOOOO close to being able to test! GL on your wait and TONS of :dust:
> 
> Rainy- I have never heard of the sleeping in complete darkness thing. What's that all about?? I lol'd at your being bugged about the temping thing... that would so be me! It WAS me... on days I work, DH wakes me up by tossing DS on the bed with me, and I was so made because I knew I wasn't temping quickly enough. Haha, those thermometers turn us into crazy ladies!! Where do you live? (Hope that's not weird). Me and DH keep talking about moving to WA... we love the gray rainy days, and we love cold weather (but not snow!). We figure WA is the perfect solution! We'll see, though. Nothing can happen for a few years, anyway.
> 
> BbyO- What did Siri say??? :haha: I bought my OPKs off amazon.
> 
> Speaking of which.... anybody want my leftovers??? They're just ICs, but I don't need em anymore, and I have a good 20+ left I think (haven't counted, but I only used them for less than 1 cycle).
> 
> AFM... All my symptoms have disappeared... except I'm ravenously hungry, my bbs are huge (but that might be in my head!) and I have pregnancy brain lol. Pretty sure that last one is def in my head. But it's nice to have an excuse. I told O & R on Tuesday night as planned.... it was awesome. R freaked, O was in shock. I tried to get it on video but messed it up because we were trying to be sneaky... totally lined up the camera wrong and nobody is in the picture. :( At least I still have the audio!

Check out this blog about lunaception. Basically it is trying to get your cycle in rhythm with the moon. Full moon=ovulation, new moon=AF. 

https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/basics-of-charting-and-lunaception/


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy- never heard of it, but will be googling for sure! Thats awesome! :)

Today was a super busy day. It was nice because the whole day went by without me thinking of TTC stuff! One more day closer to testing day... Yay!! About to hang out with DH and DS for a while and relax! I'm going to buy opk's ASAP if af shows her mean ugly face this month. still no symptoms whatsoever. Here's hoping for sore boobs! Lol!


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO- it's good you know your husbands reaction and not take it to heart. It's hard when they don't get as excited as we do though. I bought a book called The Expectant Father for dh and read it myself before I gave it to him. It was interesting to read things from a man's perspective and I think I enjoyed it even more than the What to Expect series. anyway just a thought if you like to read..

Calasen- I'm sorry about your ratties and hope the new year turns around for you...

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoys the weekend!


----------



## Calasen

silly question but whos O&R?


----------



## gingerfaerie

My partner god 'Dude, You're Gonna Be A Dad' a a gift last night. https://www.amazon.com/Dude-Youre-Gonna-Be-Dad/dp/1440505365 

It's a really neat book because it's written in a style which is very informal, and pretty freaking hilarious at some points. It's short, informative without being overwhelming, it's a very easy read. I'd highly recommend it. I especially enjoyed the chapter on doctor's appts - he details what generally happens at each appt, and why, and how important each appt is to go together to. :) 

@calasen - You have been having the worst time of things... I am so sorry. I hope things start turning around for you soon. Hang in there... 

So it seems af is inexplicably gone now. That was an odd, short, light cycle. The cramping was *intense*, and I was/am *extremely* bloated, tired, I got two migraines... but the bleeding was light and short. 

My temps continue to be bizarrely 'normal'. Or at least, they continue to be bizarrely even, hardly any movement at all, when last month they were all over the place. I have no idea what my body is doing, but hopefully whatever it is, it's good. Back to opks for me tomorrow! 

For the first time in forever, I have no weekend plans. It's incredibly nice, after the holidays. I'm going to take down Christmas, and hopefully start packing/moving at least the things that we have in storage at the apartment. I'd really rather do this move little bits at a time over the course of the month, as opposed to all in one day. And since we're moving into somewhere we own, we finally have that luxury! 

How about you guys?


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen, o and r are the future parents of the baby purple panda is carrying. She is their surrogate. There is more info a few pages back or I'm sure she will add more too


----------



## Calasen

I knew she was serrogate but I must have missed the bit where they were specifically mentioned :)

Heads not quite in the right place yet but its getting there :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through with everything thats happened so far this year. Always sending lots of hugs...


----------



## purplepanda

Calasen- yeah garden pretty much covered it.  I hope you're feeling a little better. Do something nice for yourself. Big :hug: your way. 

Garden- don't get too discouraged! You have a healthy sticky bean so far, no reason that should change. I hope your symptoms get worse and you feel undeniably pg. ;-) 

Ginger- congrats on owning a place! And on the witch leaving the building. Sounds to me like your body is getting ready to do it for real this time. This is your month! I know it! 

So I'm between shifts atm and i SHOULD be sleeping... Had 5-6 hrs so far and that not very restful. Tonight's gonna be TONS of fun. /eyeroll I'm about to give up on pretending I can sleep anymore and just go eat something. Have I mentioned how starving I am lately?? Honestly how much could such a tiny bean really need?? 

On a random side note - anyone else experienced decreased (or absent!) sex drive while the mirena was in?? Not a fan. That might be the one thing that keeps me from going back.


----------



## gardenofedens

purplepanda said:


> On a random side note - anyone else experienced decreased (or absent!) sex drive while the mirena was in?? Not a fan. That might be the one thing that keeps me from going back.

I definitely had zero sex drive while Mirena was in. OH *hated* it and we've already decided I won't be going back on it. I can't take the pill because of the risk of blood clots and having had them in the past and neither of us can stand condoms so we'll have to figure something else out. We both want a large family so it wouldn't be terrible to get pregnant again, but I really need to finish school and get my credentials first!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My sex drive was just fine with Mirena in. Stress is what gets in my way! 

It looks like AF is already over for me. That was so weird. Way back in the day before BC it would last 8 or 9 days. This was a grand total of 4. I guess tomorrow I'll be getting another box of opks and moving to TTC #2. Ginger, it seems like our cycles are in sync. Who knew that could happen on the internet! haha


----------



## gardenofedens

Nine days!? I'd go mad! Lol. Mine have always been 4 to 5 and no cramps so I've been pretty lucky!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Mine used to be a heavy 3-5 days, OR a light 7-9 days. I never knew which it was going to be though. Which was annoying. 

@babyO - Wooo! I think it's singularly amusing that our cycles are synced. I hope we both conceive this month. With our synced cycles. :D 

@panda - Oh man I remember how hungry I was all the time when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not so much with my son... but I was always ravenously hungry with my daughter. 

And I hope you're right! I reallyreally hope it's my month... 

My sex drive is higher now that my Mirena was removed... I didn't notice that it was lower while I had it, but I have certainly noticed since it's been removed. Haha, or maybe I'm just baby crazy and wanna make this happen so much and that's why it's increased so much! :D 

OK! So guys... this is the downside of having a partner who is so involved and interested. Today he asked if he could check my cm with me. What he wanted was to help me examine it, and give me his opinion on what the quality/texture is like. I was like... ok I love how involved you are with all of this, but let's stick to you reading my OPKs and such, alright? I mean. It's not that I mind having conversations with him about my cm, but I dunno. Checking it with me is just a liiiiiiittle too far for me. ;)


----------



## purplepanda

:rofl:


----------



## gardenofedens

Omg way too much for me!! :haha:


----------



## babydreamers

:dohh: suddenly Im kind of glad mine doesn't want to know! But it is really lovely that he obviously really wants a baby too.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hello ladies!! Welcome to all the newbies and congrats to recent BFPs! 

@ Calasen- My heart bleeds for you =(. You know I've got much luv for you, hunny so lots of xoxoxoxo from me to you. I have a feeling 2012 will bring lots of fortune for you. 

For those of you who do not know me I had Mirena in for 6-7 years before getting it taken out Sept 2010. In March 2011 I got my BFP and had my princess Nov '11. I now have to decide what I'm going to do going into my 6 week pp check up next week. (It's been 7 weeks but they couldn't get me in sooner) I got a depo shot in the hospital which will be good for another month. I'm thinking I'm getting Mirena again but after this experience it kinda makes me want to have another =) But I'm sure to wait a few years as I couldn't have 2 under 2 ! 

::dust:: to all of those TTC and h&h 9 mo for those who have !!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- Omgosh best post I have read in a while! Lol

Hey megarice!!! Haven't seen you in a while! How's the little one?? I always wonder if ill get mirena again after our next baby. It's just so stinkin convenient!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!! :hi:

I had my Mirena removed Aug. 4th of this year after having it in for 2.5 years. We are currently on month #4 ttc with no luck yet. I also had ZERO sex drive with the IUD and am wondering what to try for bc after this. I do not want to go back on the pill and DH hates condoms...I loved the IUD other than the no sex drive though.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello cre8tiv! :) I'm also on cycle #4! 

I'm not sure what ill do for bc after my next baby. I thought about getting the copper iud since it does not have hormones.

Good luck this cycle! Hope you get your BFP very soon!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello cre8tiv! :) I'm also on cycle #4!
> 
> I'm not sure what ill do for bc after my next baby. I thought about getting the copper iud since it does not have hormones.
> 
> Good luck this cycle! Hope you get your BFP very soon!!!

Thanks hun! I see your almost ready to test, hope this is it for you!! Did your cycles go back to normal right away? Mine did and have been 30 days exactly each month and I ovulate on pretty much the same CD every month too so I do not know what the hold up is...:haha: I will have to do some research on the copper IUD!


----------



## RainyMama

BabyO- AF was very short for me, around 2 1/2 days. Weird, then I was spotting for a few says, which also seemed strange. 

Cre8tiv- welcome to the group! I am on my 1st ttc cycle, we had one where we were preventing because I was concerned about my uterine lining. 
Cre8tiv/Taurus- i had zero sex drive, it was terrible! I am thinking para guard as well. 
Megarice- have you considered the paraguard?

Ginger- that is hilarious! This is definitely a team effort!

Does anyone start to get anxious as the potential o date draws nearer? I am getting nervous and am on CD10.


----------



## gingerfaerie

Welcome to the new folks, and the folks new to me! :) 

Haha, yeah... my life is nothing if not amusing! :D 

@rainy - I get anxious about a whole host of things as O may be approaching. It's like a what if smorgasbord in my brain-place. What if I don't ovulate? What if I don't start BDing soon enough and miss ovulation? What if we do every single thing right and -still- don't conceive? What if O is late? Early? What if my LH surge is too small/short to catch on an opk, and therefore I miss ovulation? And so on... and so on... 

I had the copper IUD before my son (he's 7 1/2 now). Before my daughter (13 1/2), I had the progestasert. I didn't like either of them - my af with the copper IUD was *terribly* heavy, the cramps were debilitating, it lasted longer than normal. 

The progestasert was discontinued in 2001, but I don't remember why. I hated it though. I had this huge array of side effects, and it had to be replaced every year. It also had a failure rate of 2%, which is utterly ridiculous. 

I'll most likely go back to the Mirena after we have our third child. It worked well for me, generally speaking. I mean... unless we deicide to have another baby after this baby, which I just don't see happening. I feel like I'm already too old! ;)


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- that is exactly how I am thinking these days. Last night I had to try to think about ANYTHING other than my reproductive system and when to BD. Otherwise I could be up all night attempting to perfectly time intercourse! I have been charting on paper, but maybe I will feel better switching to tracking digitally, or do you think that could make me even more neurotic?


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - For me, fertilityfriend helps ease the anxiety somewhat. Having the second opinion makes me feel loads better, for one thing. For another, being able to share my chart with other people is nice... it makes me feel connected, it also gives me more data. And having all the things tracked automatically all in one place is nice. Oh man, and the convenience of being able to submit my temps on my phone while I am still in bed, just as soon as I take them, is *the* ONLY reason I've been able to be so consistent with the time I take my temp every morning! 

I've never tried to chart on paper, so I can't compare the two methods... but perhaps try fertilityfriend, and if you like paper more then it's easy to go back to it. :) 

I have the worst headache today. Luckily I'm not having a ton of bad migraine symptoms to go with it... they're mild for now. Migraines are the worst, I hope this goes away as opposed to intensifying. 

I'm also currently residing in Impatientville... waiting for ovulation has me chomping at the bit! Gah! 

How are you guys today? :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Today? I'm obsessing about making a baby!! haha Seriously, I can't stop thinking about it, getting excited about it, etc. I know they say stress is bad for baby making but I can't tell if this is stress or just excitement (and I wonder if my body reacts the same?)

As a slightly off topic comment: There is another forum that I am a part of and a girl (I say girl because of her attitude) who is in her early 20's who posted that if her DH didn't agree to start trying for a third child by the end of the year then she was leaving him. Her DH has 3 and 5 yo boys from a previous marriage and a 2 and 1 yo from her. His reason to want to wait was finances (No joke. He's got 4 kids under the age of 5.) In her opinion, it's worth leaving him if she doesn't get what she wants because she would resent him too much because the reason she can't have more is because of the two he already had. Is it just me, or is there something drastically wrong with her attitude towards having kids.


----------



## babydreamers

:cry:My OPKs havent arrived so I have nothing to pee on:haha:
But my temp did drop bigtime this morning so I think I might be ovulating[-o&lt;
We BD yesterday, not sure when I can sweet talk DH in to bed again. He's at work right now and he doesnt like the idea of me timing our BD so I have to be a bit sneaky.:blush:
Found these stats on another thread from american pregnancy association
5 days b/4 ovulation: 0
4 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
3 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
2 days b/4 ovulation: 28%
1 day b/4 ovulation: 26%
day of ovulaton: 5%

:happydance: Im getting excited already (here we go again!)


----------



## babydreamers

I just found the OPKs in the garage (of course!) must have arrived while I was at work


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I've been obsessive + excited (& yes, worried and anxious too... not so great I know...) since November. :D I think it's just how we're, the lot of us, going to be. It's good that you're channeling yours into excitement! I'm trying to just keep reminding myself that it'll happen, and let the excitement take over from there. Haha, and do anything in the world I can to distract myself and force myself to think about ANYthing else! ;) 

Also. Holy. Wow. That girl's position as presented is truly disgusting. What a selfish, self centered, narcissistic little brat. It's not about *her*, it's about the children who didn't have any choice in being created. They're already here, her husband can't do anything about it now. It's perfectly 'fair' to her... it seems she's whining about fairness. It's fair because she DID make a choice, to be with this fellow who has children from a previous relationship. She could have chosen differently - she did not do so. Ugh. Yeah. That is a disgusting level of selfishness. *shakes head* 

@dreamers - Ohhh! I'm glad the OPKs came! Whee! Are you gonna start testing today? Haha, I'm terrible, I started the day after bleeding was finished. I'm excited for you! Good luck in seducing your partner. 

My partner has a silly nickname for our bding. He calls it taking a vacation to Tonga. I don't know why he chose Tonga of all places... but he most certainly does schedule our vacations. It's adorable. He does everything he can to make these 'trips' super fun. Playing with the BDing, making it playful and light and fun, has been key for us. Hopefully he/we can keep up the 'whee! this is super fun!' attitude we've both had thus far. :) 

Hey! I have a question! 

I've read in several books, articles, and I even read a whole study (not just the abstract!) about sperm & saliva. How saliva kills sperm, reduces motility, etc. Well. I have a conundrum. 

My partner HATES lube. I mean. HATES it. With the fiery passion of 1,000 burning suns. He outright refuses to even discuss the possibility of using preseed or anything. We've always **TMI TMI TMI TMI** just performed oral before intercourse. Now we're not supposed to... so... suggestions? 

I read in a couple of places that canola/grapeseed/olive oils might be a good alternative, but I can't find any research on it. And I don't think my partner would feel any differently about them than he does about lube. What about plain old water? I can't find any research on that either... but it's the first ingredient in preseed? Do you think it would thin out my cm too much, or effect his sperm? Haha, currently... things can get a little... um.. well not so comfortable, with nothing at all.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I have been thinking a lot about the lube issue as well. I almost bought pre-seed yesterday at Walgreen's but it was $23! My DH isn't into lube either, but I was thinking that it might not bother him because isn't it inserted into our special place with some kind of applicator? So it's different than traditional lube. Worth a shot, also I think you can order it for a better price online. One thing I found unsatisfactory about PS was that it has parabens on its list of ingredients. I have heard of something called yes, yes, yes that is supposed to be natural plus sperm friendly. 
I have heard that saliva definitely does harm sperm, so get creative! Also, don't shower right before BD time. TMI: I plan to be thinking as many sexy thoughts as possible in order to get my own (forgive me for what I am about to type) juices flowing. 

I will post more at lunch, boy how time flies when you are trying to type cohesive thoughts on an iPhone. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Well ladies, pretty sure I'm out this month. Yesterday around 7pm I got some brownish cm when I went to the bathroom, followed by a barely there pink color when i wiped at the next trip to the bathroom! Nothing since, its 1:30 the next afternoon but I always start spotting before af, usually the day before. If af doesn't show her mean face tonight she will prolly be here in the morn. Tested again this morning, bfn. Feeling pretty sad! Maybe this just means ill get a Valentine's BFP! Now I wish she would hurry up and come so we can get her over with and start the next cycle... #5! :)

How is everyone else today?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

RainyMama said:


> Ginger- I have been thinking a lot about the lube issue as well. I almost bought pre-seed yesterday at Walgreen's but it was $23! My DH isn't into lube either, but I was thinking that it might not bother him because isn't it inserted into our special place with some kind of applicator? So it's different than traditional lube. Worth a shot, also I think you can order it for a better price online. One thing I found unsatisfactory about PS was that it has parabens on its list of ingredients. I have heard of something called yes, yes, yes that is supposed to be natural plus sperm friendly.
> I have heard that saliva definitely does harm sperm, so get creative! Also, don't shower right before BD time. TMI: I plan to be thinking as many sexy thoughts as possible in order to get my own (forgive me for what I am about to type) juices flowing.
> 
> I will post more at lunch, boy how time flies when you are trying to type cohesive thoughts on an iPhone. :)

Re: Lube
I tried grapefruit juice this month and was AMAZED at the results! I got tons of EWCM (which I rarely ever got before) and didn't need any lube at all. It also moved my ovulation up from CD 17-18 to CD14. I have never o'd on CD14 before!! So excited! Just drink 1 glass (8oz) from when AF leaves until you o. Yes its not the greatest tasting and I wasn't in love with it but for just a small amount once a day I choked it down :D It also balances out the PH of your CM so its not hostile to sperm. All in all an awesome and cheap alternative (and all natural). Just make sure you take the 100% grapefruit juice and not the cocktail!

I tried FertileCM last month and while I liked it I have to say the grapefruit juice did a much better job!!


----------



## gardenofedens

omg - I'm gone for a couple days and you guys go crazy - I had three pages to catch up on! I hope I don't miss anyone...

@Megarice - Congrats on your new little one, love the name. OH and I have agreed we're going to try to not use birth control after our LO comes. My sex drive was gone with Mirena, Depo has too many lifelong effects for my comfort (though I was on it for 7-8 years before Mirena), and we hate condoms. So we'll likely go to pull out - which I'm not really a fan of - or just not BD around my fertile time since it's fairly consistent.

@Creative - Welcome! :babydust: to you!

@Rainy - I'm with Ginger, try out the FertilityFriend website. It's a godsend. I did obsess over my chart like Ginger does but I also found temping/charting hugely relaxing and stress-relieving because I HATE not knowing what's going on.

@BabyO - The girl you speak of is definitely in the wrong place...she sounds a lot like my cousin who is always me, Me, ME and really isn't the type to have children in her life. To be so self-centered that she'd even consider leaving a man she is supposed to be a life-partner with just because he's financially strained because of the FOUR children they already have? That's nuts. If she didn't want the "baggage" of kids from a previous marriage, she should have thought about that beforehand! I have a feeling she's not out there making any money to contribute to the family either...ugh!

@babydreamers - nothing to pee on...hilarious! Glad you found them though! And interesting stats on the chances of pregnancy by day - I'd never seen that before!

@ginger - DH and I would die without lube....I don't do oral - no interest whatsoever (poor DH) so we use lube like EVERY time we BD - and things get so dry it's PAINFUL. In regards to PreSeed or ConceivePlus, I bet your DH wouldn't even notice...they come with little applicators that you can keep in the bathroom, insert and deposit the lube and then go to your BDing. He'll honestly never know it's there...mine doesn't, lol. I put a little on myself to help him in but it's just like if my own were there so he doesn't notice... 

@Rainy - Both PreSeed and ConceivePlus are way cheaper on Amazon than at the store! I've never heard of yes, yes, yes though. And Ot, but typing on a cell phone SUCKS! lol, that's part of the reason I haven't been on in the past few days. No time to pull out the laptop and despise trying to respond on my cell!

@Taurus - I'm so sorry af is coming hun. Valentine's BFP would be pretty cool though! :) Keep your head up! :hugs:

@creative - glad the grapefuit juice worked for you - I couldn't even choke down one glass of it! :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ok.. I ordered some preseed. I'm kind of reticent to use it without telling him, but I'll feel better with it around as an option. I might be able to get him to agree to engaging in a blind 'experiment' with me. For SCIENCE! of course. In which I don't tell him if I've used the preseed or not. It's worth bringing up I think... and if I reallyreally neeeeeed to... well. I don't have a moral/ethical issue with using it and not telling him. ;) 

I'll also pick up some grapefruit juice, thanks for the suggestion! I've actually never tried the juice before, though I have a strong dislike for the fruit. But you know, I'm willing to endure it, if possible, for improved conception chances! 

@taurus - I'm sorry. Stupid af is stupid. But yeah, I agree, a Valentine's Day BFP would be seriously awesome! :) Hang in there. 

Today's Obsessive Obsession for me : WHT is going on with my chart?! My temps are still so *even* and *normal*! After last months' erratic all over the place chart... this is so weird to me. And all of my temps are also above the coverline from last month still too. My body. Gah!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I also hate the fruit...but give it a shot. I actually can say i don't mind it now, it will grow on you. And for what it did for me I would drink it again in a heart beat!! I also have 2 friends on here that got their bfp the 1st month they drank it too! Here's to hoping this will be my last 2ww!!

:dust: to you all


----------



## RainyMama

Edens- you and ginger are very wise. I will sign up with ff tonight hopefully. I am into "knowing for sure" so sounds good to me. 
Babyo- what a disheartening attitude that woman has. I can't believe she doesn't realize how awful she is treating her family. 
Dreamer- glad you found your opks!
Taurus- sorry :( let us know if AF shows up for sure. 

AFM- my CM is transitioning to EW. I am on CD 12, should we BD tonight?? I doubt we'll manage 2 nights in a row I am wondering if I should hold off till tomorrow. I am plagued by the EWCM confusion. Thanks in advance, my temp has been steady at 97.4/5.


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers- Hooray for opk's!! I really need to buy some!! Never tried them before. I looked at Amazon... One-step or wondfo... Does it matter?

Babyo- she sounds horrible! ... Its not like he has some crazy reason not to have another. Sounds to me like she is selfish and makes rash decisions while he is looking out for his family as a whole. She seems to only be worried about herself.

Ginger- preseed is awesome! I used it when I conceived ds! can't wait to know what you think about it. You really can't tell the difference. Edens is right... the applicators are awesome. Good luck!

I used grapefruit juice this month... first time I got really nice ewcm in a while!!

Edens- I'm excited for your friday scan!

Afm- still occasionally getting color when I wipe. It's not spotty... And its not there every time i go to the bathroom. It's like... cm and its darker... Like (tmi alert) I peed and the cm got mixed with a tinge of brown/orange ish blood. Idk I can't explain it well. Lol af hasn't come on yet... I know she is coming tho!! It'd be really great if she would hurry!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

TMI alert!!!!

Going to try preseed tonight (after a few drinks). Will report back with results for those of you also considering this stuff. :)


----------



## purplepanda

1cre8tivgrl said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> Ginger- I have been thinking a lot about the lube issue as well. I almost bought pre-seed yesterday at Walgreen's but it was $23! My DH isn't into lube either, but I was thinking that it might not bother him because isn't it inserted into our special place with some kind of applicator? So it's different than traditional lube. Worth a shot, also I think you can order it for a better price online. One thing I found unsatisfactory about PS was that it has parabens on its list of ingredients. I have heard of something called yes, yes, yes that is supposed to be natural plus sperm friendly.
> I have heard that saliva definitely does harm sperm, so get creative! Also, don't shower right before BD time. TMI: I plan to be thinking as many sexy thoughts as possible in order to get my own (forgive me for what I am about to type) juices flowing.
> 
> I will post more at lunch, boy how time flies when you are trying to type cohesive thoughts on an iPhone. :)
> 
> Re: Lube
> I tried grapefruit juice this month and was AMAZED at the results! I got tons of EWCM (which I rarely ever got before) and didn't need any lube at all. It also moved my ovulation up from CD 17-18 to CD14. I have never o'd on CD14 before!! So excited! Just drink 1 glass (8oz) from when AF leaves until you o. Yes its not the greatest tasting and I wasn't in love with it but for just a small amount once a day I choked it down :D It also balances out the PH of your CM so its not hostile to sperm. All in all an awesome and cheap alternative (and all natural). Just make sure you take the 100% grapefruit juice and not the cocktail!
> 
> I tried FertileCM last month and while I liked it I have to say the grapefruit juice did a much better job!!Click to expand...

Wow.... grapefruit juice? Who woulda thunk. I love grapefruits and grapefruit juice. I'll have to keep this in mind for next time!



gingerfaerie said:


> Hey! I have a question!
> 
> I've read in several books, articles, and I even read a whole study (not just the abstract!) about sperm & saliva. How saliva kills sperm, reduces motility, etc. Well. I have a conundrum.
> 
> My partner HATES lube. I mean. HATES it. With the fiery passion of 1,000 burning suns. He outright refuses to even discuss the possibility of using preseed or anything. We've always **TMI TMI TMI TMI** just performed oral before intercourse. Now we're not supposed to... so... suggestions?
> 
> I read in a couple of places that canola/grapeseed/olive oils might be a good alternative, but I can't find any research on it. And I don't think my partner would feel any differently about them than he does about lube. What about plain old water? I can't find any research on that either... but it's the first ingredient in preseed? Do you think it would thin out my cm too much, or effect his sperm? Haha, currently... things can get a little... um.. well not so comfortable, with nothing at all.

Water = HUGE no-no. I also highly recommend the pre-seed... it has the same consistency as EWCM. Just insert a little bit yourself and it should feel just like "natural lube". 



OperationBbyO said:


> TMI alert!!!!
> 
> Going to try preseed tonight (after a few drinks). Will report back with results for those of you also considering this stuff. :)

GL!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Ginger - Your chart looks great. I think its better to have less variation - its going to make your ovulation day clearer hopefully. And dont worry about temps, mine have varied from month to month quite a lot.

Taurus - Bad luck. Fingers crossed for this month

Rainy mama - I LOVE ff, its great, makes it really easy

Think I might have to try the grapefruit juice if no luck this month
OperationBabyo - make sure you let us know what you think of preseed, that will be next on the list


----------



## OperationBbyO

Experiment Operation Baby O Preseed was a success!! 

I spent some time googling and the consensus seemed to be that 4g was a little much. I have never had (TMI alert) any issues with producing my own stuff so I was worried that if we used too much PS then FDH would have zero traction. Lol I opted to use 2g. That was enough that there wasn't even a need for foreplay! For me at least, less was more. The only comment FDH made was that it was more slippery than my normal. Also, it left a slightly slippery film on my thighs. 

Overall we liked it!


----------



## gingerfaerie

GAAAAH!! I spoke too soon. My temp this morning spiked way way higher than it had been. Randomly. I also woke up with what might be the very beginning of a cold sore.. so maybe that's why? I can't have ovulated. All my OPKs were negative, my cm hasn't changed, I'm only CD10. 

I just feel like, this happened last month too. I was hoping it wouldn't happen again. Last month FF thought I ovulated on CD12, but I didn't think I did... and it thought that because of erratic temps. 

Anyway. Hopefully it was a fluke, and it'll go back to 'normal' tomorrow. Sigh. 

Haha, I am so obsessive! Maybe one day, hopefully one day, I will be able to tell my yet-to-be-concived child about my silly obsessive journey in creating them. :) 

@babyO - Ohhhh, thank you for sharing this info! It's very helpful for me. The stuff I ordered should be here today, so I might even secretly try it out tonight... I feel so sneaky! ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh yea - definitely don't use the whole amount they tell you too!! I don't get a lot of natural lube...it's like I have creamy cm 24/7 but never anything more than that so things get pretty dry and painful. Even then we only used maybe 1-2mL to keep things comfortable without getting insanely slippery! :)

Ginger - your chart is something else, lol! I did notice the little circle is white for today's temp - did you take it at a different time? I hope it comes back to "normal" so you have a clearer ov pattern!


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo- so glad you liked It!! I think I may order more alont with my opk's.

Af came full force this morning. The positive side is that before mirena and DS, my period was so irregular and I never knew when she was coming for sure. Since I've had my mirena removed I've had consistent 31 day cycles each month. That makes me super happy! They used to be 33-40+ days! !!! FX everyone!!! Maybe ill get that vday BFP!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So back to this grapefruit thing everyone has been talking about. I love everything grapefruit. I don't have any grapefruit juice, but I do eat one of those little cups of fresh grapefruit + drink the juice almost every day. Any idea if that would work? Also, do you have to start the juice from the beginning or could I start now, on CD10?


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> Oh yea - definitely don't use the whole amount they tell you too!! I don't get a lot of natural lube...it's like I have creamy cm 24/7 but never anything more than that so things get pretty dry and painful. Even then we only used maybe 1-2mL to keep things comfortable without getting insanely slippery! :)
> 
> Ginger - your chart is something else, lol! I did notice the little circle is white for today's temp - did you take it at a different time? I hope it comes back to "normal" so you have a clearer ov pattern!

I input 'illness' and 'sleep deprived' today, so I am assuming that's what the whit circle is about. I am not *sure* there is any illness... but it seems like the beginning of a cold sore. And I did only get three hours of sleep before I temped today. I just could not sleep last night. (more evidence of possibly maybe fighting off some kind of illness...) 

It really is 'something else' isn't it?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello girls, it's so lovely this sight is still thriving! I've been quietly stalking for months, I find it quite comforting reading through all your journeys. 
Megarice, massive congratulations huni, Im so pleased for you xx

edens, big congrats to you on your bfp, fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9months xx 
Congrats also for any other bfps Ive missed xx

Calasen hun I hope your ok x so sorry to read your very sad news x been thinking about you x 

Im currently on my first cycle with clomid! Had lots of fertility tests done, things seem to be ok, just not catching that eggie for some reason, its refusing to implant! Soooo I was very interested to read about grapefruit juice! My cm is like water before ov, so hoping it might help a little! Also started raspberry leaf tea and supplement, meant to be good for uterine elasticity and strength. 

Hope you guys don't mind me popping back here, can be insanely frustrating this ttc lark!!x


----------



## gardenofedens

Of course we don't mind to see you back Lucy - we're glad to have you! I really hope Clomid works for you! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you  how are your symptoms going??


----------



## purplepanda

Welcome back, *Lucy*!

*BabyO*, so glad you like preseed! I loved it. Of course my method was a little different from most of you.... :haha:

*Ginger*, how frustrating! I really thought your body was going to get it together this month and be good. It looks like the exact same thing is happening as last month. UGH! FX'd your temp goes back down and you get a nice, predictable chart. And good luck on your Experiment For Science!


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Thank you  how are your symptoms going??

Alright so far. Had a bunch of cramps between week four and five, had an emergency scan last Thursday and saw the heartbeat. No spotting so that's good. Had major food aversions and some nausea from week five until two days ago and then it all disappeared. It's a welcome disappearance but slightly unnerving too so I'm looking forward to my next ultrasound tomorrow!

Check out my journal in my signature for more. I'm trying to keep my updates there instead of here... :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hopefully you all won't think this is terribly odd. But. My partner did a bunch of research, read some studies, and found that freaking canola oil of all things has no measurable effect on sperm... so he picked up some organic canola oil on his way home from work today. And 'surprised' me with it. It was... well. It worked! And he was ok with using it. So um. Yeah.  

I'm looking forward to getting the preseed in the mail tomorrow. Woo! 

@panda - I have decided to not yet give up hope! I'll faithfully take my temp in the morning, and dagnabbit, it'll be *normal* and *stay* that way and I'll be able to know when I freaking *ovulated*. Harumph! :) 

There is an ice storm hitting where I live tonight. It's supposed to be Big and Nasty. I am so ready for winter to give way to sunny afternoons and 80 degree breezes... sigh... dreams...


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol. And I can't wait for winter!! It's freaking sunny 70s! Usually I'd love it but I work for a utility company! Come on people! Turn on your heaters so I can sell you some gas darnit!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@edens - HAHAHAAAA!!! Ok. I suppose I can consider that a valid reason for wanting winter weather. ;) 

They were not kidding about this ice storm though, holy crap. It's *frigid* out there. It was 10 degrees F when my partner left for work this morning, and there was ice falling on him from the sky. Ice should not fall from the sky. It's positively unnatural. O_O 

My temp sure did drop this morning. It dropped right down to way too low. Doggone it. C'mon reproductive system. We can do it. We can have nice even temps and a nice easy to interpret chart. I have faith in us. Lets work together, you and I. Alright? Sound like a plan? 

I think I am going to spend the majority of my day baking. I don't even know, or care, what I am baking. Just anything I can come up with to bake. It's. So. Mightily. Cold. *shiver*


----------



## purplepanda

*ginger* ... maybe a pre-ov drop? Maybe?? Except that would mean your body being nice and predictable and working with you so who knows... ;)

Ice storms are awful, but I _looove_ the aftermath.... when everything is glistening and all covered in ice. Yummy. 

I'm actually going to get off my tush and go to the gym this morning. Wish me luck. I've been so lazy and hungry I gained 5 lbs already... ugh. I'm almost looking forward to morning sickness so I can stop eating so much. :(


----------



## Calasen

Oh god girls :( I really need a time out from TTc right now, so please don't worry if I am missing in action for a while, I just can't cope right now. I have my grandmothers funeral on monday and have managed to avoid dealing with the miscarriage completely so far so thats gonna hit hard and soon I can feel it :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks for the lovely welcome back girls!

Calasen take care of yourself, I hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected x be thinking of you x stop by here from time to time, let us know how you are x big hugs xx

Does anyone know how much grapefruit juice is recommended daily??


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Lucy! No idea about the grapefruit juice, just wanted to say hello. :)

Calasen- I have been thinking of you and you will definitely be in my thoughts on Monday. We'll be here whenever you want to "talk". 

Ginger- sorry about the weather, it is cold here too but not frigid as you say. I took a look at your chart. I second the pre O dip idea. But I understand how you feel, my temps are crazy. Low on cd8 and 9, but I determined that I was breathing through my mouth due to a stuffed up nose. Could something like that be a factor for you?
Thanks for the info on canola oil, good to know! Also, I appreciate the tmi details, this whole process is a little tmi and there is no one in my day to day life I can talk to about these specifics. 
Panda- good luck with the gym! The first trimester was a doozy for me with DS and I didn't exercise because I only slept and ate and complained everyday after work :)
Taurus- glad to hear that your cycles are regular! Yay! V day BFP sounds wonderful, so romantic. I love your outlook, by the way. You always have something positive to contribute.

Edens- I love to read your journal. :) sorry about your weather/work dilemma!

Ladies- please weigh in. I had ewcm3 days ago, nothing yesterday. I didn't temp yesterday because I was trying to BD, though I was shot down. We haven't BD'd at all. Anyway yesterday I was extremely upset, thought I missed my egg but hoped last night we could BD just in case. DH shot me down. He said he didn't have enough little swimmers. He must've taken matters into his own hands. Wtf? I was maaaaaad. Do you and your guys discuss this? Am I being irrational?
Good news, temp this AM was still low and my cervix feels soft, I found ewcm, I still have a chance! Cd14 btw. I am hoping to o today, otherwise I will worry about a short luteal phase.
I am going nuts, please help! 
Oh wait, I am super stoked that DH is thinking about having enough swimmers to do the job, indicates he is def on board with "the job" :)
Thank you!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Rainy--My FDH is way onto my little scheme of BDing every other day until close to O and then every day. :dohh: And I thought I was being sneaky about it! With that said, we did have a little discussion last month about him taking matters into his own hands and how I was MORE than happy to care for ALL his needs during baby making time. :blush: After our little chat things have been smooth sailing. I'm no help on the CM. I avoid mine like the plague to keep from obsessing. (Which isn't working. I'm still obsessing.)


@Calasen--You are in my thoughts. I hope things start looking up for you soon. I think you've had enough bad in 2012. I'll be sure to tell Mr. New Year that you've had enough and no more!! 

@Ginger--Poo on your body for not behaving again this month! I have no idea if my body is behaving or not. All I've noticed is that my opk line is slightly (just a tiny bit) darker each day. It has gone from nothing to a faint line. I'm holding steady on BDing every other day with Preseed until that line gets darker and then we're going to town every day! This is CD11 for me so I guess we should start BDing every day. :shrug: I'm going to bust out some Canola oil just to see the look on FDH's face. hahahaha


----------



## gingerfaerie

@calasen - I wish I could say something comforting. I know whatever words I have will fall short and hollow. I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs* 

@lucy - I am a big dummy and neglected to say hello to you! Hi there! :) 

@rainy - Oh man, I found out a few days ago that my partner had been taking care of business in his off hours last month. Like. Two to three times per day. In addition to the sexy times we were having together. He hadn't realized that was going to effect our ttc until he did a bunch of research himself, after we didn't get our bfp last month. He stopped completely after that... but I was like. O_O Seriously?? No -wonder- we didn't conceive last month! Silly, silly partner-person. 

But I would think it was a good sign if your partner is thinking about conception and how to make it happen? I'm sorry he's giving you a generally hard time of things though. That sounds very frustrating. :/ I don't think you're out of line to be upset. I was prepared to be upset myself until my partner assured me he'd stopped entirely after finding information telling him what a bad idea it was! 

Haha, I wish there was a nice rational easy thing that was causing my erratic temps. The only thing I can think of is that I switch back and forth between two houses, sleeping about half the time at each one. But I cannot for the life of me find any discernible correlative patterns to support this being an issue, in the datas. 

I got my Preseed today! It's hiding under the bathroom sink. I'm going to try to go to the bathroom before we do stuff this evening... and hope he doesn't notice. He'd understand if he did notice, I think, about why I didn't tell him... but I know that would also be the end of the bding for the evening as well. Hehe, I feel like a secret agent! :D 

I have been too cold today to pack anything here. Moving day is fast approaching. But my god it's freezing. Haha, I do SO poorly in the cold! If this weren't the city we needed to be in for my partner's career... grumble grumble. I shouldn't complain though. The things that keep us here in this frozen tundra wasteland are all good things for our family. Sigh. Sigh. Sigh. 

@panda - I was always eating everything in sight when I was pregnant with my daughter. Oh man. So much food! :D


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello hello hello !!

Um just a real quickie before I hit the land of nod....
When I first started temping, before I lost my baby, my temps were all over the place, almost impossible to see any kinda pattern. But last year someone on here suggested temping vaginally (sounds random I know). It's totally changed my charts, they now show clearly what's happening. Makes sense if you think about it. The changes were recording are in the tenths and hundredths, if weve been sleeping with gaping gobs, even for a bit, our temps are going to vary massively, and be inaccurate! At least downstairs should be snug and warm when you wake up!!! 
Hope that helps lol, I think it's what most of the hardcore tempers do )!!

Now I'm off to sleep...hugs to all....shall post properly in the morning.... Zzzzzxxxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen - sending loads of hugs to you. I wish I could say something to make you feel better...at least know I'm thinking about you; I'm sure we all are!!

Rainy&Ginger - Men can be SO DUMB, huh? DH was taking care of things himself too for a long while, he swore it wasn't affecting things, etc. Um, YES IT DOES!! hello!?!? He finally officially stopped after we got the news about low seminal fluid volume and also started taking vitamins to increase mobility, motility, and decrease morphology. A couple months later, bfp time! :)

BabyO - Hope the opks continue to get darker!

Lucy - temping vaginally makes sense, I couldn't bring myself to do it but I know lots of women do!

Lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## babydreamers

3dpo - maybe, I think, unfortunately missed my LH surge before I got my OPKs. Im driving myself nuts already. Fingers crossed 

Rainymama - maybe he needs to know a bit about baby making - most men seem to assume any sex any time will get you pregnant, I know my DH did.

Ginger - don't worry, my temps are quite random as well. I would not have any idea when I ovulated unless I used CM/OK as well. And even then, it often doesnt make much sense - but if Ive narrowed it down to a couple of days that will normally do.

Lucy - Vaginal temps certainly sound like they make sense, although something about doing that everyday with DH in bed turns me off it completely. May switch at some point if were having no luck


----------



## purplepanda

I considered vaginal temping... I think it would be a lot easier and more accurate. And a least you don't have a 1 yr old running around stealing your thermometer and putting it in his mouth. That was pretty much my hang up right there. 

Rainy- Oh I would be SO mad if i found that out. Not irrational at all. Hope you guys can work it out. 

Calasen, you're in my prayers. We all love you. :hug:


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I still think it's neat-o that our cycles are all 'Hey man, let's totally do this at the same time yo'. ;) If you do bust out the canola oil, I totally wanna know how your partner reacts! 

Alright. I'm planning to buy another basal thermometer today so that I can try temping vaginally AND orally. I'll have the comparison, and there will be consistency since I've been temping orally this whole chart. I guess I can track the vaginal temps on paper? 

But um. How do you DO it? Advice/suggestions, @lucy? :) 

Also! I totally tried the Preseed last night! I went to the bathroom before I went to bed, and just used like 1g. My partner very most certainly did notice. But. He just thought I was ***TMI*** um. Super Excited. He was all OMG wow you're [excited] tonight aren't you? I felt like a secret agent for sure! So it worked... but now I kinda feel a little deceptive. Should I tell him? Would you tell him? Do you guys do stuff like this? 

Also! I think. Maybe. Fingers crossed. That my body might be falling back into line. Like a good little reproductive system. I think I might be ovulating soon... I dunno. It's just this feeling I'm getting. I don't have the traditional 'signs' yet... but I feel like they're building up. The slowly darker each day opk line, the slowly increasing cm volume, the increased sex drive. C'mon little eggy. You can do it. I know you can! :D 

I plan on packing this weekend, and braving the 9 degree F & windy as all get out weather to run a couple of necessary errands this weekend. I plan to do it whilst bundled in my warmest of warm things. How about you guys? Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## MEGARICE03

Hey Girls, I haven't heard of paraguard so I'll look into it! I'm nervous about Depo bc I have heard some horrible things about it. I truly loved Mirena and it may be a few years before we want to try again so I'm leaning towards that direction unless paraguard intrigues me. 

Princess Mia is doing great- she is 8 weeks yesterday and is starting to stay awake longer and just found her hands and constantly puts them in her mouth. Not too much sleep here, so those with your BFPS enjoy your sleep now while you can. 

Lucy! Great to see you!! GL in your journey!!

Calasen and anyone else interested- feel free to add me to your facebook! my name is Maritza Gonzalez email [email protected] or [email protected]. I'm sure to stalk this site but I'd like to KIT with you guys so please add me!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## Calasen

MEGARICE03 said:


> Hey Girls, I haven't heard of paraguard so I'll look into it! I'm nervous about Depo bc I have heard some horrible things about it. I truly loved Mirena and it may be a few years before we want to try again so I'm leaning towards that direction unless paraguard intrigues me.
> 
> Princess Mia is doing great- she is 8 weeks yesterday and is starting to stay awake longer and just found her hands and constantly puts them in her mouth. Not too much sleep here, so those with your BFPS enjoy your sleep now while you can.
> 
> Lucy! Great to see you!! GL in your journey!!
> 
> Calasen and anyone else interested- feel free to add me to your facebook! my name is Maritza Gonzalez email [email protected] or [email protected]. I'm sure to stalk this site but I'd like to KIT with you guys so please add me!!
> 
> xoxoxo

I tried to add you honey but it will only let me subscripbe to you :( TRy me :) Naomi Farr - has a pictre of ablack and tan puppy in profile piccy :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol ginger, let him think you're super excited if it will make him feel better!  I never told dh when I used the conceiveplus applicators. but we used preseed topically more often than internally so he knew about that one...


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I agree with Edens. No harm there. I have pre-lubricated myself before and DH had a similar reaction "wow, you're REALLY excited!". Since having DS I do not warm up like I used to, so sometimes I need some help. But, it clearly bummed DH out a little bit. (All about the manhood!) I believe it doesn't hurt for him not to know what I've done for my own "hygiene". 
Thanks for sharing about the pre-seed, I was coming on here to ask you how it went!
Have you o'd? I can't see your chart at the moment, so I'm not sure.

Purple- LOL, I can picture my 3 year old with the thermometer is his mouth!!! He has been watching me temp lately and has been copying what I do with straws. Weird. I will have to find a way to keep his hands off it. :)

Dreamers- is it your temps that make you think you're 3 DPO? How do you feel about the timing of your BDing this cycle? I'm sorry you missed your LH surge for your OPKs. I had been considering buying some this week, but thought that I wouldn't be able to figure it out since it is so late in my cycle, plus it's possible that I've already ovulated. I will order some OPKs possibly, although DH and I had a talk and I think OPKs will be contraband in our house. I'll get to that....
Anyway, let us know if you are feeling any symptoms!

Lucy- Thanks for your input about temping vaginally. I am going to go for it next cycle. (Not this cycle since I think it will just freak me out since I suspect it is much warmer in there than in my mouth.)
I am sorry about the loss of your baby. How are you doing? From the few posts I've seen from you, it sounds like you are healing.

Operation- I was going to tell DH that I would take care of all of his needs, but I got off track and ended up really upsetting him. I basically demanded his little swimmers and demanded that we BD so that we can catch this egg and gave him a biology lesson. I offended his intelligence AND his manhood. It was a DISASTER. 

Last night he was totally upset with me, we did not BD, haven't BD'd since CD8. It is CD15. I have no indication that I've ovulated. I was confused, frustrated, and sad. I checked in with myself this morning and realized that my stress is having a negative impact on everyone in my family. My obsessing leads to more obsessing, leading to stress about why my body isn't behaving normally, which is probably leading to abnormal behavior!! And then I wonder why DH isn't dying to get into the sack with me.

I wrote DH an email (even though I hesitated for fear that I would insult him further). Ultimately, I was able to really tap into my desire to connect with him in general, not just in bed. I miss him, I miss how freely we used to love each other before DS (which is how we made DS, I didn't even know when I ovulated back then). DH called me and said that the email was wonderful. He is going to save it forever. He recognized that he can be an ass but I shouldn't worry because I have a hubby who loves me so much. I was crying from relief and am now assured that he wants to reconnect as much as I do.

He also really opened up about TTC. He doesn't want to plan for when to BD (duh!) because he is afraid (this is new!). He has friends who planned and tried and tried to have a baby and they weren't successful. He thinks it's better to let nature take its course. I agree to a degree, naturally my sex drive increases before I ovulate. I am going to try to focus on my natural urges regarding when to BD or not and trust that my body knows what to do. 

I am going to switch to OPKs next month and stop checking CM. I keep freaking out about when I am producing EWCM and/or not producing enough EWCM. I still really want to know if my body is ovulating, as I am relatively certain that I didn't while having Mirena in for 3 1/2 years.

Thank you if you've made it this far.


----------



## MEGARICE03

Calasen- Done =) 

Lucy !! add me as well


----------



## babydreamers

Ginger - I bet your ovulating in the next day or two by the looks of the chart. Your so lucky to have a keen OH - whenever you ovulate you'll have it covered. But I bet it would be good to get a normal-ish looking cycle

Rainy Mama - Between the combination of my temps and CM- which only happened for a couple of days this month, and FF (research method only) has put dotted cross hairs. If that is the day then BD the day before. DH has a very low sex drive and I often get "Shot down", so I really need to make sure the timing is spot on. Of course now I feel we BD at the right time Im getting excited. Still finding it difficult to accept even if you get the timing right chances are only ~ 25% - so frustrating

Im glad you worked things out with your OH. OPKs are pretty good, and once you know roughly when you O each month I dont think you need to temp. I think I will stop temping once my FF membership runs out and just go with OPK/dates.

This weekend Im supposed to be studying, but will likely mainly be staring at my temp chart. Just 30 days to go til the first exam, need to get motivated! DH is on nights which is a pain in the butt - as I have to creep around the house. The quieter I try to be the more noise I seem to end up making! Ive managed to get out of night shifts for the next 6 months though (for study) which is brilliant! As I always seem to O on one of our night shifts, and temps were ridiculous. If things work out well that gets me out of nights through the 1st trimester which has got be a good thing. There I go getting carried away again!

And yet, the other day when I had myself convinced that this was going to be the month I started feeling panicky, and freaked out - like OMG not sure Im ready for it now. After all this trying? Bizarre. Im almost 32, have a good job, am married, own a house, finances are stable and unbelievably clucky. Have any of you got very scared and overwhelmed when you got BFP for number 1?

Oh dear, I sound like a complete nut case!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers--if you are nuts, then I am nuts. :thumbup: I've actually had that thought in the middle of BDing!!!!! "OMG WHAT AM I DOING HOLY CRAP I CHANGED MY MIND!" Talk about a mental mood killer. ha! I'm scared of having little Baby O because I know it's going to bring about some huge life changes. We have a lot in common though, I just turned 32, life is in order, about to get married. There's no time like the present, especially if I want to have a few kids. We are like you and your DH though. We have this carefully planned out with our schedules so I really want to get pregnant before May. Otherwise, we will be up a crap creek. 

Rainy--It's good to hear you and your DH were able to communicate about all things baby making. I think the baby making thing can be super stressful for us as women. At least for me, I feel like a failure if my body doesn't work right so I try to obsessively do everything right. FDH has a much more laid back attitude towards the entire thing. I love having my opks. They make me not obsess about anything other than the opk. I don't even contemplate CM! 

Ginger---I mentioned canola oil and FDH proceeded to list off every odd thing (including EVOO) that he ever used to ***TMI*** take care of his own needs with! hahahahahaha I was rolling on the floor. He nixed the canola oil but he quite happily dives into the PreSeed. I'm going to use the PS every single time we BD this week. If my cycle is to be believed then last month I Ov'd around CD17 (Friday this month), when did you ov and when should you ov this time? I'm so excited for us!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Bring on the big O...and by O I mean ovulation. 

Afm--I'm thinking we might try to BD every single day between now and the day after my positive opk. Does this sound like any kind of good idea or should we keep doing every other day and start every day later this week?


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- the timing does sound good for you this cycle! I think a bit of panic is healthy. I def freaked out when pregnant with DS. I worry now about what it will be like with #2 as well. Various milestones will it easier like when you see the first ultrasound and like when you feel the first movement also of course once the baby is here you realize it was meant to be. How could it be any other way? :)


----------



## babydreamers

:rofl: Thanks Operation BabyO! And Rainy Mama
I think your both right - its such a massive thing becoming a mum its probably normal to be a bit scared, Im back to excited today, though

Operation - I wouldnt turn down BD if you think you may be fertile - depends how in to it your OH is though, is he likely to get tired halfway through the week and refuse to BD when you know your fertile. Id probably keep going 2 days after your + OPK unless you've def O'd. We don't have a big deadline for getting pregnant but would def like it sooner so I have freedom to change jobs if I want without missing out on maternity leave. Im definately a "planner" too, its frustrating not to be able to schedule in baby ETA.:baby:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers---My sweetie pie is *all* over the BDing. He will mock complain about he has to perform all the time, but a little booty shake and it's game on! bahahaha Even if he didn't want to I know how to change his mind. All it takes is a pair of stockings. teeheehee 

So I just asked him if he was going to get tired mid week and turn me down and he started miming putting on stockings. hahahahahahah I know him so well. Maybe I'll give him a break tomorrow and we'll start BDing every day on Monday.


----------



## RainyMama

Operation- that is the funniest thing I've read in a while. I need a pair of stockings!!


----------



## purplepanda

Can I just say I love you guys? Had a real good laugh reading some of these updates.


----------



## lucyoz34

You guys are funny, seduction knows no bounds when eggie's on its way!! A girls got to do what a girls got to do!

I was a bit grossed out by vag temping to start with. But it's so much easier than orally. Quietly slip it under the sheets, OH is none the wiser! Beats having it stuck in your mouth for ages. Also if you can see your temp has done a pre ov dip, or an ov peak, you can roll over an 'wake OH up' for a bit of early morning fun :winkwink:!

Ginger its really the same principle as oral temping, just pop it in as far as your comfortable as soon as you wake up. So much more reliable 

Rainy good luck with your temping too!!
Ive been on this thread since back on page thirtysomething lol, its been such a fabulous thread. I started ttc back in sept 2010 after having mirena for 7years. I caught second cycle, thought everything was fine, but sadly lost baby at 15 weeks. The most horrific experience. That was last feb. I was back in a normal cycle after two months and we started ttc again. Everything seemed fine, but randomly I started spotting from 8dpo through till af, and have done ever since! Ive had bfps, but the lil bean just cant seem to implant properly. So we started fertility treatment last Oct, have had loads of blood tests and scans and everything seems to be in full working order with both OH and me. So Im on my first cycle of clomid, see if a few eggs released will increase my progesterone levels and stop me spotting! Im taking evening primrose oil too and vitamin B complex, also raspberry leaf for uterine strength, and now drinking grapefruit juice!! Oh and we use preseed too, not much though. 
So there we are lol, my life history!!

Dont you just love lazy sundays:flower:

Mega I'll add you now hun!!

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Megarice I can't find you!! Look for me, Rachael Kirkby profile pic is of me and my man, I'm blonde he's dark! xx


----------



## RainyMama

My iphone is freaking out, I will reply more from my laptop later but I just wanted to say that we are back in the saddle again,having BD'd twice in the last 24 hours. Yaaaaaaay my OH is totally convinced we conceived. Hahaha despite the fact that possibly I ov'd days ago or not at all. He is hilarious. Once we did it and he was super lovey dovey I told him I want to take care of all of his needs and he was THRILLED. Woohoo!
Now I just need to ovulate!!!!!!!
Temp still at 97.5 (has been 97.4/5). I think my thermometer needs replacing. Piece of junk.


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy-thank you so much for opening up and sharing your story. My heart was aching for you as I read it. Big hugs.
I think the logic behind the Clomid makes good sense. Who knows maybe you'll get more than one bean? I think that this egg or eggs are going to be so sticky! This probably goes without saying, but please keep us updated every step of the way!


----------



## RainyMama

Speaking of symptoms, panda, how are you feeling?


----------



## OperationBbyO

As if the stocking mime thing wasn't enough--I'm now listening to my sweetie sing made up songs about Preseed in the shower. I'm not sure if he knows I can hear him out here. :rofl: OMG I've created a monster!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Operation- I had to thank you for that last one because you keep cracking me up! Hahahaha.


----------



## purplepanda

BabyO- that is hilarious!!! I would love to hear a rendition :) 

Lucy- your story breaks my heart! Everything crossed for you and a sticky bean. :dust:

Ahh, I'm battling with sleep right now, and it's bad. I've woken up at 12 the last 2 days to pee (I go to bed at 8:30 or 9) and toss and turn until work at 5. Now this is my 3rd shift in a row and i have to leave sick halfway through just because I'm so tired I keep making stupid little mistakes and it looks really bad. Plus I don't want to kill anyone. I feel like a failure for not being able to make it through but my charge nurse really thinks I should go. :( Really hoping this doesn't become a habit for the next 6 weeks!!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Has anyone been using an ovulation monitor/ovwatch? Any idea if they are worthwhile?


----------



## gingerfaerie

@lucy - I am so sorry that your journey has been so difficult. Thank you for sharing it with us... I truly hope your next bean sticks... 

@panda - Ugh. The exhaustion. Haha, and no matter how much rest and sleep one gets, it's not likely to make any real difference. Luckily, it'll go away in a few weeks. And you'll feel completely energized. Weirdly so. At least... I did. Haha, but I think we're proven already that I am abnormal! ;) 

@babyO - Ok. If FF is to be believed, then I ovulated on CD21 last month. But. I am hoping like hell that was a fluke, and I'll O on a more normal day this month. I FEEL like I am about to O very soon... but I mean. I could be delusional. I am not ruling out that possibility. I keep having uplifting little encouraging chats with my reproductive system. I tried the threats and yelling, but it ignored me entirely. I think it was too busy cowering in fear to comply with my demands. I think it's a little more sensitive than I had previously anticipated. So this month, I'm all praise and words of encouragement. It wants to please me, I just know it. ;) 

You guys... don't even want to know the things I do to make sure all this BDing continues to be fun & interesting. Haha, my partner? When I asked him 'Hey so... I don't want you to like, get sick of all this sex we're having lately, and you know... not wanna totally do it when I'm actually fertile'... He responded by laughing. A lot. Big giant Mock Laughter. And exaggeratedly slapping his knee. He even dramatically fell to the floor clutching his stomach, while mock laughing, and rolled about for a good thirty seconds. He also told me 'No. See. It's more like this. WOOO! Now I have a way to ensure you'll totally do it every day no matter what! It's like christmas all over again. Except with babies!'. 

@rainy - I'm so glad to hear you and your partner are coming to a mutually satisfactory place with the BDing. Yay! If you missed the little eggy this month, that's ok. Cause now you'll get it next month! :) 

@dreamers - I freaked out with both of my pregnancies. It's a giant life changing thing, it's completely normal to panic at times. No matter how sure we are, how much we want this... yeah. Giant life changes are scary! 

So me. Well. Again. I FEEL like I am going to O soon. But that means absolutely nothing whatsoever. No positive OPK yet. I know I might not get one at all. My cm has been most certainly watery for the last few days. I never got any EXCM that I can recall in this whole time since having the Mirena removed in November. I'm CD14 today. Last month I didn't O until so late, and then my LP was only 8 days. I hope I hope I hope my 'feeling' is correct, and I ovulate soon. Come on little egg, lets release. You can do it! I believe in you! :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ginger--I got a + opk today!! It also feels like someone is stabbing an ice pick through my abdomen. I think all signs are pointing to Ov. you should be super soon too , right!?! Come on ginger's girlie parts!!!!! 

I'm so frustrated that we didn't BD yesterday! Arg! (thanks body for moving Ov day up 5 freaking days!!!!!! Ggggrrrrrrrr)


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- sounds like you have nothing to worry about regarding BDing! I love that he actually rolled on the floor. :) Hilarious! I understand about feeling like you are about to Ov. I felt that way for a few days, as well. I wish there was a better way to KNOW when you were going to Ov. When I didn't know much about the TTC world I thought that there would be a more absolute way to predict. Like somehow someone would say "yes, you will be Ov-ing tomorrow, I guarantee it!" 

Operation- I am sooooo excited to hear that you are Ov-ing right now! Yay! When did you last BD? The night before last? I can't believe you didn't get your OH in the sack! You were slackin :winkwink:

TMI alert:
AFM: I think I Ov'd yesterday or today, just judging from the suddenly copious amount of EWCM I produced last night and this AM. Hilarious that I'd stopped "checking" compulsively and suddenly there was enough present when I wiped. Additionally this AM my temp was 98, up from 97.5. I am very annoyed, though, because I took my temp back to back to back. The first time it was 97.6, but I was worried about the position under my tongue, so I took it again and got 98.0 (then because of my TTC OCD I took it a third time and also got 98.0). So maybe my thermal shift had already occurred previously and I was just taking my temp wrong?

Anyway, the EWCM seems to have gone away. I am hoping I ov'd yesterday due to the in that case well timed BD. Which, in case you're curious, would've been CD16.

MAYBE I CAUGHT THIS EGG!!!!!

What do you guys think of this? Anyone experience this craziness with thermometers and human error? I am going to buy a new thermometer, I looked for one at Rite Aid, Target, and Safeway but can't find a BBT thermometer. Where do they stock them? I want one NOW, I don't want to order from the internet. 

Thanks in advance, chicas.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Rainy--we BD twice on Saturday and then had quite the argument over his exW and kid on Sunday (hence no BDing for us). I had finally had enough with the psycho keeping my stepson out of our life with her only reason being "Operation Baby O exists and I will not ever let another woman around my child." Yeah, she's one of those nut jobs. We've dropped 10K in the last 6 months forcing her to abide by the parenting plan. I said no more $$$ on SS if we are going to have a baby! Next the wacko is probably going to try to blame me for the breakup even though I didn't come on the scene until 3 years after the divorce. But I digress...anyway. No BD on Sunday. :cry:

BUT we BD this morning! I assume we should again tonight and tomorrow morning as well. I'm just glad we talked things out and he understands where I'm coming from. 

I don't temp because I would drive myself bananas. I don't even know where to begin to look. Have you tried Walgreens or CVS? How long are your cycles? This time I ov'd on CD14 (I'm like a textbook this cycle.) I hope you were right about your ov day! 

Ginger--How are your ovaries behaving?!? 

AFM---ice pick stabbing sensations are over (Thank heavens!! I thought I was gonna die there for a while.) I POAS when I got home and got a second positive opk this evening. I have all these left over sticks this month so I'm peeing like a maniac. Might as well. (I want a little POAS icon) I used preseed consistently since last Thursday. Maybe that will do something?? :shrug:


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy mama - My temps seem somewhat random and im not really sure what im interpreting as a biphasic pattern (by ignoring the inconvenient temps) is really true. Sounds like your in with a good chance!

Ginger - I wonder if your ovulating today - your temp has risen quite a bit, even though you dont have a + OPK, could you have been drinking too much water? Either way I dont think it matters - you've done a lot of BD and I have a sneaking suspicion this will be your month!

Operation - they say to keep BDing until you see the thermal shift - so Id keep going until 2 days after your last + OPK, just to be sure to be sure!

The three of you seem to be ovulating pretty close to each other - maybe 3 BFPs in a row? that would be cool.

As for me, FF has put cross hairs on day 11 by research method, day 13 by advanced method. Same happened last month! I never got my positive OPK - I only started using them day 11 so Im assuming it was positive before this (Ive been consistently getting + day 12 on previous months). It is very annoying not knowing for sure, esp as I often get only get 1 chance to BD during fertile phase - I need to time it perfectly. Might try having a little chat with DH if no luck this month, trying not to put pressure on in case it makes matters worse.
I just got my BBT from ebay, dont think its the thermometer that makes my charts rubbish- its my inconsistency
Im 6dpo (or 4) and no real symptoms so far. Cant wait til next week, but am going to be crushed if its a BFN again.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@dreamers--I am a self admitted POAS addict, but I buy the giganto pack of opks and start using them the last day of AF. That way I don't have to worry about missing it. Would that help you or is that possible for you to do too, especially since the timing is so crucial for you? I'm just not going to test until after Feb 1st. I don't want to see a BFN so I'll avoid testing! (No breaking down this month!) You can join me in my HPT protest if you want. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

@Ginger - Love that your OH is so into BDing. Mine is too, wish I could keep up as well as you do!!

@RainyMama - Real oving predictions would be great, huh? Sure would make things a lot easier! Especially if sex during fertile period = egg + sperm = baby without all the 20% chance, etc. :) Wish I could help with the temping thing. That happened to me a few times and I would input the first temp into FF and put both in the notes with the circumstances, then after a few days as the pattern became more clear I could adjust as I thought it needed to be. Really hope you caught the egg this month!

@BabyO - Congrats on Oving!! Wooohoo! I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with OH, SS, and wacko-ex. It's good you guys are able to communicate about it and he understands where you're coming from. Definitely keep doing your OPKs and BDing until they aren't positive anymore. It took me several cycles to realize I usually got three days of positives before finally oving and by that time, OH had nothing left!

@BabyDreamer - Why do you only get one chance to BD? That's how it was for OH and I...it definitely makes things difficult!! But it'll still happen for you! :) It would be awesome for all of you to get your bfps together!


----------



## babydreamers

:thumbup: Ive got 50 OPKs in the bathroom now - I had run out and made the mistake of waiting to see if I got BFP before ordering (as always, I was convinced I was preggers!) then they didnt arrive in time and DH must have opened mail in garage - and left my post there on top of the dog food! :haha: I will certainly start earlier next month so I dont miss it this time. Although my temps/OPKs have been suggesting different dates in previous months (Ive had my +OPK the day of temp rise)- think I trust the OPKs more. :blush: I would love to join you on your HPT protest (what DPO is Feb 1st?) although Im pretty awful at testing early every month. And I have 7 tests in the cupboard! I was planning to wait until Jan 29th (18dpo, my birthday) but it turns out Im working that day so either the 30th Jan or start from 23rd (12DPO). im hopeless!:nope:

Garden - DH has a really low drive, is always too tired, cant get into etc. Hes a few years older than me and has been like that for a few years now, tried all the moves/outfits/etc and just ends up an embarassing failure. So I can normally get him in to it when we havent done it for a while, he's relaxed etc but he usually knocks me back if I try again within a few days - so have to time the first time as well as possible. It sucks, and not just for TTC.


----------



## OperationBbyO

It will be dpo16 for me! Luckily instill haven't found where I hid my hpts from myself. 

Can I ask how old your hubby is? My sweet thang is 37 and while he's always come through he's def slowed down from his younger days.


----------



## babydreamers

He is 46. Things pick up a lot when we are on holidays so I think of it might be at least partly work stress etc.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hear ya on the work stress. FDH has been under tons of work stress and I can tell a major difference.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I have a theory about OPKs, I think when you purchase that many you are bound to get pregnant, just so that you will have wasted your money and have so many left over! At least, this is how my life tends to work. I am thinking if I purchase OPKs and a new thermometer maybe I'll get a BFP this month after all? Probably I am not supposed to intentionally do these things, life is watching and knows my tricks.

I know I've said this, but I think your timing was good this month and 1 well timed batch of swimmers is all you need. The rest is the 25% chance we're all so not fond of.

Operation- sounds like an incredibly tough situation that I do not envy. Custody is so hard. My brother and his ex have a very hard time with juggling their daughter. My ex sister in law is awful. Sounds like you're drawing some boundaries, good idea. You can't let the ex run your life, especially if she's batty.
Sounds like you did have plenty of BD'ing, though so not really a concern that you missed one day, eh?
I've only had one cycle post mirena (no cycles with Mirena for 3 years) and it was exactly 28 days. 
The EWCM is back, I don't understand, it is freaking me out! But, maybe I am one of those people who has EWCM post ovulation? I am hoping so cuz DH has been extremely busy working on the house (he ripped up our wood floors in the dining room and living room- of which there were 3 layers of flooring) and EXHAUSTED. I am giving him a break because I thought my fertile window was over.

Edens- I sure hope I caught this egg, too darnit! 

Ladies- do you know where the fast forward button is? I'd like to speed through time to the end of my cycle and have AF or not so I can move on. I am ready to start taking OPKs as soon as AF ends so I can know for sure WHEN AM I OVULATING. I am tired of thinking about EWCM and my temperature.

Incidentally, my temp was 98.1 this AM so I am feeling like I am right that I did ov the other day. I really really really hope so because I'd really really like a bean.

Taurus- where are you??
Calasen- I know you're on a break, but thinking of you.

Ginger- are you thinking you've ov'd yet??? How are you??


----------



## RainyMama

OK I know this is jumping the gun and likely going to jinx me somehow, but I'd like to be prepared or I'll just end up doing what I did when I found I was pregnant with DS. (I called DH while he was working and blurted out, I'm pregnant. I couldn't even see his face for a reaction).

SO, what is a creative or special way for me to break the news once we do fall pregnant? Something involving DS might be nice. The only thing I can think of is an "I'm going to be a big brother" T-shirt. Which I think is cool, but maybe there is something COOLER?

Please help!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy I'm doing a couple of things. First, to tell my FDH I'm going to take all his socks and replace them with baby socks and wait for him to notice. With my family and FDH's parents, I'm going to get a bunch of hotdog buns, and take some artsy photos with them stuck in a mini oven and email them out (A bun in the oven...get it??) Then, to announce to extended family after the first trimester I'm going to get SS a "Big Brother" shirt and tell him to run around and we'll have a contest to see who notices first. That way ~I~ still get my first TTC telling the family experience, but SS can still be a part of the big announcement since he's my #1 Have a Baby Fan. I think I'll also let SS be a part of announcing the gender. I'm going to wrap up a balloon in a box and then let him open the box in front of family. Blue balloons will float out for a boy and pink for a girl. I think SS will have a good time with that. 

And yes, it sucks that exW is a crazo. Sadly my FDH is about to just start cutting her a child support check and walk away from the whole thing. It's so sad for my SS who loves us and loves spending time with us. FDH is tired of being forced to drive 13 hours round trip (Because she refuses to lift a finger) only for him to get to where SS lives and have exW be vindictive and go back on her word to let SS come with us, even though it's in the court order. You can only go back to court so many times because it's so expensive and obviously she doesn't care what the judge says. She's going to do what she wants anyway. She's going to flip out when she finds out I'm pregnant and she has a history of attacking FDH's other family members so I'm staying way far away from her.


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO - I love how much you love SS and want to let him be involved with everything. I got all teary-eyed reading your post about letting him help announce to extended family and announce gender. I wish the exW would settle down and let you all be happy.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I am so sorry you all have had so much trouble enforcing court mandates. That is utterly and completely ridiculous. We go to court in order to *settle* custody issues. The judge's orders are supposed to be able to be easily *enforced* by law enforcement. It makes me so angry that the ex is hurting her child in order to... I don't know. Usually in these situations, it's in order to retain control of the other parent. It always just ends up hurting the *child*. That's completely, excuse my language here please, fucked. Again, it just makes me so angry. I can't imagine how you all must feel. 

Also. YAY FOR OVULATION!! WOOO!! 

Also. Yes! I plan to test not a darned DAY before February 1st doggone it I shall not be defeated! So I'd love to join you in your protest. I am resolved! Harumph! 

@rainy - Lots of women get more than one fertile cm patch in each cycle. I'm sorry your body is being confusing. I wish we could all have a Magic Button that let us fastforward right through all the stupid waiting. Ugh. I lack patience, dagnabbit! If you don't get a little bean in there this cycle, OPKs for sure. 

Oh, and the thermometer. I got mine at CVS, but I had to *ask* the pharmacist for it. They keep them behind the counter, because they're a high theft item. I was like... seriously?! This this is 10.00. People steal these things enough that they have to keep them behind the counter?!  

I have given a lot of thought to how I am going to tell my partner when we conceive. Honestly... I think I'll just make sure to test when here to read it with me, at the same time. It makes sense for us. I love all of the creative and memorable and amazing things you all are doing/have planned! I wish I were that clever. :) 

@dreamers - Ohhh, good luck good luck good luck! My fingers are so seriously crossed for you. And OMG yes, it would be AWESOME if we had three and more BFPs this month. Also. Yay for OPKs! I start using mine the day after af is over, and starting around cd 9 I start using them at least twice per day. Haha, yesterday I used three.  

Ok. So me. 

I still think I am going to ovulate soon. I still feel like I will. I have a lot of watery cm, but no egg white. I don't know if I'll ever get egg white... so whatever. No positive OPK yet, but this morning was the darkest it's been yet! And yes, @dreamers... I DO drink an *awful* lot of water, and generally 'pee clear' all of the time (even first thing in the morning). So that might be a real problem for me. Though last month, I did get two OPKs that were fairly dark. Not as dark as the control line, but I counted them as positive anyway. 

But! I actually took both of those after am sex. And I just read today that is a big giant no-no. It, apparently, changes the hormonal balance enough to skew the results. So far this month, I have not used one after sex. But I'll be sure not to use them until it's been at least 4 hours since sexy times from now on. I feel silly having not realized it might skew the results before. Gah! 

My temp dropped a little bit this morning, but not a real dip. I just have this feeling I'll Ov soon. My fingers are crossed that I actually will. Haha, this morning, my partner gave my ovaries a little pep talk. He was all 'You've done some amazing things, guys. It's crunch time now, and I need to you rally. You can do it! Let's release that egg!'. Completely. Adorable. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Oh hey! I meant to also mention grapefruit juice! 

I asked my partner to pick some up the other day, and he asked why. Cause he loves it, but I had never expressed any interest in drinking it. In fact, I'd always been like 'eww grapefruit'. I told him it's supposed to help with my fertility. So he went to six different stores to find organic grapefruit juice, and only found one bottle. Whole Foods didn't even have any at all! 

I tried it. I REALLY REALLY like this stuff! I am amazed with myself. It's delicious! And so, expressing this to him.... 

I got a delivery this morning. Of a whole case of organic grapefruit juice. Which he ordered online for me. Thirty-nine bottles of organic grapefruit juice. Haha, and this is why I love him. :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Okay I've decided I must be just horribly hormonal because I freaking tear up and almost ALL of these posts. lol. Ginger - I love your husband! :)

Must retreat before I totally lose it at work!


----------



## OperationBbyO

~runs through the forum obsessing about peeing on a stick in two weeks~

You know how last month I wasn't obsessed...


It was short lived. I want to POAS nooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got another + opk this morning and a - this evening but I had tons of water in the afternoon. It should be - by now or nearly -. BDing continues in this house although FDH is asking when he gets a break. bahahaha

Ladies, I don't know how I'm going to survive the next two weeks. They look so long!


----------



## RainyMama

Operation- meeeee too. It is so far away. I can't stand it! Also every single thing I feel seems to trigger me to think I am pregnant. AF for me is due 1/27. I will try to wait until then cuz I ov'd a little late in my cycle. I will take a test that morning and go stock up on opks if it is negative. 
Also, I love your ideas for telling your OH. And SS of course. When my brother settles down again I hope it is with someone who thinks like you! For the sake of my niece.

Dear God, may I please be pregnant. Thank you and I promise to be good :)


----------



## RainyMama

I wil be peeing on sticks on 1/27 at the latest. Maybe 1/25. Unless I have no symptoms then I'll wait till AF is legitimately late. 1/29.
My macho man was watching me when I got out of the shower. Our 3 year old was curled up in a towel pretending tobe a slug, DH smiled and said "there's another one in there already." rubbed my belly.
Sigh. I hope.


----------



## gingerfaerie

OPK still negative this morning. No temp rise yet. I had some minor symptoms of a UTI last night, which worries me. Not that I'm obsessive or anything. Oh no. Not me. Every little tiny thing absolutely does not worry me into thinking that OMG this might delay ovulation! Or make me not ovulate at all! Oh noes! 

I'm trying to relax and let go, lets things happen as they're going to happen. It's not like I have any control here anyway. But it's haaaaaaaard. Sigh. 

C'mon little ovaries. You can do it! I have so much faith in you. 

Honestly, I looks to me like my body is *trying* to ovulate. No idea what it means that it looks that way, but it's not happening. Yet! It will. 

I REALLY need to focus on packing this week. Haha, instead of focusing on my reproductive system. :) How about you guys? How're things?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ok gals, what gives. My opk was + again this morning??? Is that normal? To have three in a row? It was neg last night but I had tons of water during the afternoon.


----------



## RainyMama

Operation- maybe it is still + cuz you caught the egg? Does that happen?


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO - I had 3-4 days of positive OPKs every cycle so I just have REALLY long LH surges. I figured out after a few cycles that I ovulated on the last day of my positive OPK or the next morning so maybe yours is the same! :dust: to you!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yaaaaaaarg!!!! Another + opk this evening. I attached it so you guys can confirm I am not insane and this thing is still +. 

Even my stockings might not be enough because we are worn out! I tried to confide in my BFF today at work (lucky me to work with one of my BFFs) and all she had to say was "Well then just wait until next month." Ummm....I don't _want_ to wait for next month. I don't have infinite months anymore because I'm 32 and I want 3 kids! Arg!

Now I really have no idea what DPO I'll be or even when I should expect AF. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0916.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - That... yeah. That looks positive to me. But! I've read loads of women who say that have 3-4 days of positive OPKs and then ovulate 24ish hours after the last positive one. And looking through charts on FF, there are also tons of charts showing 3-4 days of positive OPK results before ovulation. 

I know it's got to be incredibly frustrating though... have you had your temp shift yet? 

I understand the frustration you're expressing. I think we all do on here. And I'm glad to have a place to talk with people who get it. I hope it's at least a little helpful for you too... haha, cause I haven't found anything else that helps me personally! ;) 

Also. OMG. 16 straight days of BDing every single day... yes. It's wearing me out tooooooooo. At this point I'm kind of focusing on finishing the race, so to speak. I feel so athletic. 

Hang in there. You'll Ov soon, if you haven't yet.


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy mama - so cute! 

Ginger - you both must be exhausted! I dont know, looking at your chart its confusing - CM seems to suggest you have already, I guess only time will tell (how annoying!) Maybe slow down to alternate days? Still gives you an excellent chance but reduces the risk of giving up before the day? Have you packed yet? Have you?? get to it!

Operation - You must be there/almost there - keep going! I agree, its positive. People who are not TTC do not understand. I myself remember my friend was mad for using OPKs - why not just relax and let it happen, Im not going to do any of that nonsense. Ha! 

Garden - Cannot BELIEVE you are 9 weeks already - that's fantastic. Are you walking around with a permanent grin on your face or does the novelty wear off

AFM - I cant seem to control my excitement each month that this is it. Although I keep telling myself the huge rise in temp this morning was because my alarm woke me in a middle of a nightmare (trying to get out of croc infested water!) and NOT a sign of implantation, I just cant help it. It really means nothing. No spotting. No symptoms (apart from when I read about a symptom, then mysteriously start getting it until I tell myself to stop being stupid). OOh I hope it stays high in the morning.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@dreamers---I hope hope hope it was an implantation spike!!!! I'm over the top excited all the time so I know just how you feel! 

@gardens--Thank you for sharing. I thought my body was going insane (and it's probably insane anyway). I don't temp so I can't look for the shift, but if there's no BFP this month then I'll temp next month so I'll know for sure. I had lots of weird cramping earlier in the week in the region of my ovaries. I don't know if it's possible to ov during the LH surge or not. 

@Rainy--Come on BFP. And I hope your brother finds a sane woman the next go around. :) 

@Ginger--If you can do it, I can do it! Literally, it! :haha: Tonight will be our last night to BD because we go see SS tomorrow and we all end up sleeping in a big rec room. Although if I"m still getting +'s I may sneak DH in the bathroom or something.

afm--If I squinted and pretended a little bit, then this morning may have been negative. I had the stud muffin come in the bathroom and help me read it and he said he looked a hair lighter than the control line. I'm going to say it was negative. In the picture I took it looks a little lighter than the control so maybe the surge is finally on its way down. 

Does anyone else ever sit around and imagine your egg coming out of the ovary and doing a red-carpet-style walk down your fallopian tube while all the spermies run after it like groupies? Because that's what goes on in my brain. My egg is totally glam!


----------



## gardenofedens

babydreamer - The novelty definitely hasn't worn off as of yet. Even when I wasn't feeling well and couldn't eat, I knew it was all for the good of the baby and stayed happy through it. I *almost* forget sometimes and then I'll remember and get all warm and tingly all over again like finding out again for the first time. :) Right now I'm just feeling beyond exhausted. The morning sickness only lasted about two weeks - from 5.5 to 7.5 - which was nice. My appetite has greatly increased since then maybe making up for all the calories I lost during that time. The weird early pregnancy dreams come and go starting at about 8 weeks, most of the time I'm too exhausted to even think about dreaming and I'm kicking myself for trying to work 45 hours per week, taking a full load at school at night, and still be coherent but I know it will pay off in the end so on I go!! OH and I :sex: for the first time last weekend since the pregnancy. No cramps or spotting to send me worrying thankfully. My friend had major cramping/spotting after BDing around 4-5 weeks and the doctor thought she'd miscarry so OH and I decided to skip that altogether. Honestly, I've been so tired that it wasn't too difficult! Poor guy definitely misses it though! :(

Ginger & BabyO - Not sure how you guys are still going! lol. I hope you both ov soon so you and your hunnies get a break before next cycle!

BabyO - what time are you taking your OPKs? Love the visualization of your glam egg! :haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Garden--The instructions say to do it with the first morning urine. So I do, but then I get all ticked off when it's still + so I do them throughout the day. Yesterday, I did four throughout the day and each one was positive! I'm going to do another one when I get home tonight and see what it says. I've had a lot of water this afternoon though. 

Me and my glam egg are going to have a meeting of the minds here pretty soon or I'm going to take away all its rhinestones!


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- are you still experiencing UTI symptoms? How are you feeling?
I am amazed at all of that BDing. Reminds me of when I was 25 and DH and I did "it" everyday other than during AF. My hat is off to you!
Dreamers- I seem to be experiencing "symptoms" but I am relatively certain they are psychosomatic. Sigh. I forget, when will you test? Want to test on the same day? I am thinking of testing on 1/27 or 28. Which would be 12 and 13 dpo respectively. What about you, I am on my iPhone so can't check your chart right now.
Babyo- tomorrow's opk will reveal that you are correct as I predict it will be a clearer negative. I try lots of visualization and there is always a red carpet! Hehe j/k. But i do try to visualize my body doing what I hope it is doing to support what I assume is a pregnancy. Last cycle I did a lot of visualizing my body doing what was needed to start a normal AF. 

Ladies- do you ever feel like you are having pregnancy symptoms at four or five DPO? And then do you feel like you are certainly a lunatic? I seriously have felt nauseated and crampy. I cannot stop my thoughts about all of this and I realize that even if I am pg it is too early. I know that! 
I am sooooo distracted at work. 
Ugh. My temp is still up, but I know that it should be either way. Siiiiiiiiigh. I cannot believe the torment that is the two week wait.


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Garden--The instructions say to do it with the first morning urine. So I do, but then I get all ticked off when it's still + so I do them throughout the day. Yesterday, I did four throughout the day and each one was positive! I'm going to do another one when I get home tonight and see what it says. I've had a lot of water this afternoon though.
> 
> Me and my glam egg are going to have a meeting of the minds here pretty soon or I'm going to take away all its rhinestones!

Really!? All of the OPKs I bought said to *never* use FMU and the best test results were in the afternoon because lutenizing hormone builds up throughout the day. Although for all of us with super long surges, I could have tested any time of day and it still would have been positive.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--*I'm* amazed at all the BDing. FDH is 37 and I think I'm killing him. lol

Garden--I use the target brand. when I get a + in the morning though I always tested later in the day as well because I also thought the LH would build up throughout the day. You are correct though, I could have POAS at any point ant gotten a clear +.


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Ginger- are you still experiencing UTI symptoms? How are you feeling?
> I am amazed at all of that BDing. Reminds me of when I was 25 and DH and I did "it" everyday other than during AF. My hat is off to you!
> Dreamers- I seem to be experiencing "symptoms" but I am relatively certain they are psychosomatic. Sigh. I forget, when will you test? Want to test on the same day? I am thinking of testing on 1/27 or 28. Which would be 12 and 13 dpo respectively. What about you, I am on my iPhone so can't check your chart right now.
> Babyo- tomorrow's opk will reveal that you are correct as I predict it will be a clearer negative. I try lots of visualization and there is always a red carpet! Hehe j/k. But i do try to visualize my body doing what I hope it is doing to support what I assume is a pregnancy. Last cycle I did a lot of visualizing my body doing what was needed to start a normal AF.
> 
> Ladies- do you ever feel like you are having pregnancy symptoms at four or five DPO? And then do you feel like you are certainly a lunatic? I seriously have felt nauseated and crampy. I cannot stop my thoughts about all of this and I realize that even if I am pg it is too early. I know that!
> I am sooooo distracted at work.
> Ugh. My temp is still up, but I know that it should be either way. Siiiiiiiiigh. I cannot believe the torment that is the two week wait.

:blush: Im already testing daily. I cant help it - its my guilty little secret. I get the same thrill imagining it might be positive as when I buy a lotto ticket. Even though its disappointing when its BFN, which it has been every single time.:dohh: My temps back down this morning (still above coverline) so Ive discarded yesterdays temp as nightmare related. I have absolutely no signs that Im pregnant but cant let go of the dream :baby:


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- lol about testing everyday. I can't blame you one bit! I am obsessively reading symptoms from the two week wait website, it is interesting and unfortunately affirming my idea that I am experiencing early early early pg symptoms. Not good!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy---I'm going to have to not like you anymore. There is an actual two week wait website and now I'm doomed to spend the next two weeks on there!!! I was living in such ignorant bliss! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

hehe


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- Hahahahaha I don't even bother to close it I just keep it up on my phone and read it when I have virtually any down time, it is a sickness.
I am sorry!


----------



## gingerfaerie

OMG AHHH there is a two week wait website?! AHH! Dang it. Like I wasn't obsessive enough already! 

@rainy - Oh my gracious, I have done exactly what you're describing. Every. Month. We'e been ttc. I felt utterly looney each time. I did it anyway. And there was not a damned thing I could do about it. I'm sorry you're being tortured currently. 

@babyO - I talk to my eggs, visualize them going for a nice stroll, sliding down a giant amusement park slide, being good little eggies and complying with my reasonable request, and my personal favourite... as Rosy The Riveter. Yep. They can do it! I think I shall now go hide in embarrassment. 

Everything I have read says that most women will ovulate 24-48 hours *after* their last positive OPK result. I hope yours stop being positive soon! Gah! That sounds incredibly frustrating. 

@dreamers - I don't blame you for testing every day already. I did that last month, and the month before that as well. I think we just all want it to happen so badly, we totally can't help it. :) 

I am still having UTI symptoms, but my urine has 'tested clean' three times now at the Dr, at the lab, and at another Dr entirely. So I give up. I'm drinking even more water than normal, and added in cranberry juice (holy bags of cow wrestling ferrets, 100% pure cranberry juice is DISGUSTING) & cranberry pills as well. So I'm drinking like 2 1/2 *gallons* of water per day right now. Which is why I'll never get a positive OPK ever gah! 

Tonight, the only way either of us were up for totally doing it was with **TMI** oral involved. We figured sex with oral > no sex at all. But I am bound and determined to finish this race. I have run 50k marathons, if I can do that then I can do this. Dagnabbit. I will not be defeated! 

But seriously, sheesh. C'mon ovaries. I believe in you! You can do this. 

Also. Packing is not going well. I am moving in ONE WEEK and I have barely done anything. This is the least organized move of my entire life. Good thing the house is only a block from the apartment. Bad thing there there are giant hills covered in snow and ice. O_O


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I was looking at your chart, perhaps your temp rise will continue? It'll be interesting to see what it does tomorrow. I know your body knows what to do! Sorry about the UTI symptoms. Strangely I was feeling similarly, but I feel better today. Though, drinking tons of water. Of course this is resulting in frequent urination which brings us back to... my early pregnancy symptoms! Ha!

DH was beaming and smiling at me today and joking about how quickly he got me knocked up. I took this as an opportunity to tell him all of my symptoms. I made him feel me up and he didn't think my breasts feel any different. The nausea I was feeling is gone. Tonight when I opened the door to my house I smelled instantly the tuna sandwich DS was eating. Smelled awful, however I tend to feel that way about fish all the time. So, in conclusion, no real symptoms, just hallucinations!! 
When AF shows I will drinking a BIG glass of wine! That will be my reward :) I am also considering a new pair of jeans or something good I really want. Though then I think I should just wait and buy an awesome pair of maternity jeans later once pg and outgrowing my regular jeans. 
Anyone else contemplating maternity clothes already??? I know this is weird, but I loved being pregnant and buying special clothes for my belly.
Sorry for babbling, I will spare you this kind of thing going forward. 

Dreamers- just curious, when did you start taking pregnancy tests?


----------



## babydreamers

Hmmm, 7dpo! :haha:
Now 10 dpo still bfn
I just cant help myself thinking - maybe this one will be positive and cant stop myself. :shrug: I have been buying with pregnancy in mind for about a year - how ridiculous! But I find when I go shopping if its something I always seem to have it in the back if my mind - ooh, and I can wear this when I get preggers $$$ SO I have several stretchy waist skirts and maxi dresses.


----------



## gingerfaerie

My doctor called me today, after the results of the urine culture, not the quick in the office test but the long send it out to the lab culture it culture, came back. I am told it was, and this is a direct quote, 'TEEMING with bacteria!'. They went on to express amazement that I wasn't in complete misery. I told them I AM in utter misery. 

But I feel so vindicated too though! I DO have a UTI, and a significant one at that. I tried to tell them when I went in that I had one. Jerk faces not listening to their patients. Grumble. 

But I'm on antibiotic now. And I am wondering how the meds, and the UTI, will effect my ovulation? If I'll even ovulate this month? How the antibiotics will effect my cm? 

I am guessing I'm just out entirely this month. Sigh. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## babydreamers

gingerfaerie said:


> My doctor called me today, after the results of the urine culture, not the quick in the office test but the long send it out to the lab culture it culture, came back. I am told it was, and this is a direct quote, 'TEEMING with bacteria!'. They went on to express amazement that I wasn't in complete misery. I told them I AM in utter misery.
> 
> But I feel so vindicated too though! I DO have a UTI, and a significant one at that. I tried to tell them when I went in that I had one. Jerk faces not listening to their patients. Grumble.
> 
> But I'm on antibiotic now. And I am wondering how the meds, and the UTI, will effect my ovulation? If I'll even ovulate this month? How the antibiotics will effect my cm?
> 
> I am guessing I'm just out entirely this month. Sigh.
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Famous last words...


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I will test on Wednesday I think. Still prob too early and I am not 100% on when I ov'd. It'll be 9/10 dpo. If neg I will wait and start marathon testing friday til AF.


----------



## OperationBbyO

A quick update from my phone. My opk last night was negative but I had tons to drink in the afternoon. We BD anyway. This morning was very negative so I feel safe now to conclude that it was probably negative Thursday morning (slightly) and my peak was sometime Wednesday. Which is good, because no more BD for us. We drove to see my SS this weekend and we have to stay with relatives who have a full house. Me, FDH, and SS are all in the same room! No BDing for us.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RainyMama

Good opk detective work, Babyo!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Dang it @babyO, I wanna ovulate so I can stop BDing toooooooo. Whine pout whine. :) 

It snowed here like the dickens overnight. And ice fell from the sky. There is no way I can leave my house today. Luckily, I have enough here to do that it will not be a problem. Thankfully, I got my antibiotics yesterday, so I am far less miserable today! Woo! 

Still waiting to ovulate. I'm pretty much ready to chew my own arm off in frustration. Whyfore will my body not just comply with my simple request for it to do what it's supposed to do? I think maybe it hates me. I'm trying to make friends with it, but it's slow going. Maybe I can lure the egg out with tasty treats. C'mon little eggy, come on out. I have a nice warm cooo-oookie for you! See the cookie? You like cookies, don't you? What a good little eggy... 

Also! I am wondering how Calasen is doing... anyone know? And panda? Anyone heard from her? :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

I HAVE EWCM!!! I HAVE EWCMMMMMM!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I've not had this before right now! EEEEE!!! 

AND! My opk was darker than it's been all cycle a few minutes ago. Not positive, but I dunno if it'll ever be fore me with all the liquids I am drinking what I fight off this UTI. 

Ok. I'ma go accost my partner now. He was shoveling snow, I made him come in and jump in the shower. I still think I'm probably out this month, what with the antibiotics and the infection. But this whole EWCM thing is SO EXCITING FOR ME OMGDUDEYESSSSS!! 

Ok. Thanks for listening to me squee. :D


----------



## Calasen

I'm still keeping an eye on you lot waiting on those :bfp:

I'm ok i think had a complete break down and finally dealing with the loss so maybe we get back to TTC soon :(


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger! I am so excited about your EWCM! I hope you are basking in the afterglow as I type right now. Nothing like well timed BDing. Yaaaaay!

Calasen- glad to see you're hanging in there. I'm sure the healing process is not easy in any way, but glad you're on your way. Keep us posted when you start TTC again. :)

AFM, I keep "spotting" symptoms, feeling confident that I'm pregnant, you know when you "just know"? And then NOTHING, just feel normal and like my regular self. :) And like I don't "just know" anything at all!
I have officially and finally input all of my temps onto a chart and so now officially I know that I am 6 DPO today. On Wednesday, 10 DPO, I will test. At the beginning of this cycle I said I would not test until AF was due. But, you know how that goes. Silly me! I am happy either way, I am grateful for my EWCM and temps that make sense now that I have a reliable thermometer. 
Counting my blessings.
*Grateful for all of you ladies, thanks for your support through all this. Don't know what I would do without you all!*


----------



## babydreamers

Morning ladies
-Rainy mama I completely sympathasise with going from 1 extreme to the other. Wednesday I will be 13 dpo so hopefully we'll both get our BFP. However I was thinking I might not test on 13th in case its positive and unlucky :wacko: I am spending WAY too long thinking about all of this

-OpBabyO - Thats great news - now you can relax, enjoy your time away without having to sneak OH into the bathroom and risking an embarrassing discovery! Hopefully it will distract your mind for a few days :happydance:

-Ginger - Fantastic! Finally!:thumbup: Looking forward to seeing you temp rise tomorrow/the next day so you and your poor OH can take a well earned rest! 

-Calasen :hugs: So sorry to hear your struggling, but really good to hear your still here. Have you been talking to other ladies online that have been through similar trauma? I imagine it might help to talk to someone who really understands. You have been so strong through your ordeal. Sending lots of babydust to you, I know it will all be worth it when you get your baby :flower:

AFM - I have been driving myself nuts this month again. Have banned myself from temping anymore until day 6 of next cycle so Ive got less to obsess over. I was waking up in the middle of the night, not sure if would get back to sleep and taking my temp up to 3 x a night! And still not sure if it was correct. Im thinking if I temp days 6-16 (or until ov is confirmed) thats enough. 

Im now 11 dpo, negative BFN this morning (I think, unless I stared at it hard enough - think Im imagining a line again), sore boobs, cranky as hell, tired and dont want to go to work :nope: So pretty full on PMS - probably more than normal, but maybe just because im hyperaware of everything at the mo'. I normally spend a couple of days thinking everyone I come into contact is an irritating idiot, until I realise I have PMS :dohh: Oops.

Come on girls, we REALLY need some BFPs this month to spur as all onwards :winkwink:


----------



## gardenofedens

On my phone so have to keep this short but...

Rainy-yay for confirmed ovulation! Good luck testing!

Babydreamers, sorry you keep getting bfns...fingers crossed for your bfp soon! I know what you mean about cutting back on temping. I was the same way waking up in the middle of the night, temping several times, and unsure which to put into my chart. I finally cut it back to temping from cd10/12 until ovulation was confirmed around cd16/18.

BabyO-woohoo for a finally negative opk, lol! Time to relax and enjoy!

Ginger-so glad you got antibiotics to clear your uti! Take it east this cycle and get better..oh and pack for your move! Lol

calasen-I'm glad you're still around. Been thinking about you...sending lots of hugs..

purplepanda-hope things are going well for you!

Anyone heard from taurus?


----------



## RainyMama

Edens- how many dpo were you when you first tested with this pregnancy?
Had you encountered early symptoms?


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies... I need to read back and catch up!! I've been in my own little world since af came. Tried being as positive as possible but it kind of got to me! First time its really done that since ttc #2. Not to mention my 2 friends both just announced their pregnancies so they are currently preggo bff's and I'm using a ton of energy to be the good friend and play super happy for them. I am excited and happy for them, but we all know how it is when you're really trying! I'm gonna read back and reply to all that's been going on... I just need to get some rest! I'll be back later! I must get my fix! Lol


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, thank you all so much for your kind thoughts, we're much better now, just utterly determined to be pregnant again!! The only thing is I guess, is that I'm bricking it too, utterly terrified that I may miscarry again. But you can't live in fear can you x

I tell you what I've never heard of such a bd-fest lol, you guys have been at it like rabbits:haha:, our poor OH's, having to perform on demand, it's enough to make them celibate!! Mind you we've been the same this week, I ov'd on fri and sat, painful it was too!! Clomid definitely did something! Fingers crossed for us all during the tedious, never-ending, symptom infested TWW!!
This month Ive doubled my vitBcompex 100s, (my pee is flourescent yellow!), and Ive got hold of some progesterone cream, so hoping to keep my levels up and stop the spotting!

Going to try and post more often this week lol, I read your posts every day, I just dont get time to reply:wacko:, got to make time, and get used to doing it on my phone!

Hugs to you calasen xxx

Hope you've all had a nice weekend xx


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> Edens- how many dpo were you when you first tested with this pregnancy?
> Had you encountered early symptoms?

I tested at 12dpo after absolutely ZERO symptoms and I was the WORST at symptom spotting in all the previous cycles so I totally expected a bfn. I'd given up testing a couple cycles before too but tested on an ic because my temp stayed up two days in a row. In almost all of my previous cycles, my temp had spiked at 11dpo when I'd of course jumped the gun and tested only to see a bfn and have my temp come crashing back down at 12dpo. On the cycle we conceived it stayed up on 12dpo so even with the absence of symptoms, I decided to test and wah-lah! Craziness, I totally started hyperventilating.

In previous cycles, I'd had all the "normal" pregnancy symptoms - tons of cm, sore boobs, increased sex drive, very gassy, etc. and that cycle, I had the exact opposite. I wanted NOTHING to do with sex, had completely dry days for the first time ever (I had always had period, creamy, watery, creamy, period again - never dry), no pain in my boobs/nipples, nothing. OH and I had even joked when he tried to make advances on me - I told him "I'm sorry but sex is the absolutely LAST thing on my mind - hey, maybe that means I'm pregnant, lol". So for me it was no symptoms = pregnant. And mommy2e1003 too - she and I both had zero symptoms the cycle we conceived. It's weird! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I only read a little about various symptoms that could pop up but for the most part I've successfully kept myself away from it! I have zero symptoms this month too, which I assume means I shouldn't even worry about testing until AF is several days late. I poke my boobs every morning for good measure! Hahaha

Well (tmi) I AM gassy, but I've had a lot of chili so I don't think that counts. Lol


----------



## gingerfaerie

GUYS!! OMG guys! I totally had two positive OPKs today! And then my ewcm dried up, and it's creamy now. I'm excited to take another OPK tonight and see if it's negative. We BDed yesterday afternoon, and this afternoon. And every single day this cycle from the day af stopped. So. Maaaaaybe we could possibly catch this egg. 

I still think I'm going to be out this month though. What with the UTI and the antibiotics. The thing I'm most concerned about is that I'm going to (I am pretty certain) ov on cycle day 21-22 again this month... and I have a 30 day cycle. That leaves my LP at 8 days. That's simply not long enough for implantation. I mean. I have read about people who've had successful pregnancies with 6-8 day LPs... but I dunno. It's not supposed to happen. And I'm just so worried this'll never happen because my body is broken and blaaaaaah. 

Ok. Back to being SUPER excited that I got ewcm! And a positive opk! Woo!


----------



## babydreamers

Yey! Ginger - congrats just wanna see that temp shift now. I wouldnt worry about your LP at this phase - see what it turns out to be first!


----------



## gardenofedens

yay! that's so exciting ginger!!! :D


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I agree with Dreamers, see what happens. You're timing was awesome (and I am so impressed with your and your OH's perseverance)! Well done!
Also, in my opinion, it seems like if your UTI was going to impact your chances that maybe you wouldn't have Ov'd? Just my thoughts on the matter. I have been chart stalking on FF and Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I have noticed lots of women conceiving after they've ovulated quite late. I found it quite remarkable, which is why I am remarking about it right now! 
Good luck on this TWW! 

Lucy- lovely to hear from you! I would post only about 20% of the time if I weren't using my phone. But, is is awkward and harder to keep track of who said what and check out charts, etc. 
Isn't it hilarious to find so much happiness in the PAIN of ovulation? I think good Ov pain is a great sign. I usually don't feel anything, but find it so reassuring when I do. Keep us updated on any symptoms, so that I can feel less like the crazy lady on the board! :)

Babyo- I find your comments always so amusing. :) You crack me up.
Well done to you, as well, for finding the restraint not to investigate symptoms!

Edens- somehow I just knew you were going to say that!! Hahaha! 
Of course I think that *my* symptoms are indicative of a pregnancy. That's what they all say, eh?

Taurus- missed you around here! I totally understand and as active as I am reading and responding during this TWW, I know that if I get a BFN this cycle I am going to be bummed into silence. 

Dreamers- Yes, 13 does seem unlucky! Will you be testing Tuesday? I am thinking of testing Tues/Thurs/Sat/Sun instead of starting to test Wednesday. I don't know. I guess I am just trying to justify testing earlier because I am starting to get the testing itch.

Questions to all: Is FRER the most sensitive pregnancy test? I have one FRER and 3 Dollar Tree tests. I should use FRER on the earliest day, right? Is EPT more sensitive than FRER? 
Regarding OPKs, how many do I need? If I theoretically will Ov on CD 15/16 when do I start taking OPKs? CD11? Also, when you have a + OPK does that mean that you are ovulating or that you're about to?? I don't get it! Help, please and thank you in advance. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--I obsessively read about opks and ovulation. Supposedly a + opk detects the LH surge and women generally ov 12 to 36 hours after the surge. Several days of positive can mean that your body is gearing up to ov, then doesn't for some reason, but keeps surging to try again. I either had trouble ov'ing this past week or I have a crazy long LH surge. My strategy is to pounce as soon as I get a + in case I only have a 12 hours post LH surge ovulation. Also, keep in mind the first + you get may not be the start of the surge. It may have been going on a while so the sooner you BD the better. If you google LH surge and ovulation and then look at images, there are lots of nifty charts that appeal to the visual learner (*ahem* me!) 

I know nothing about testing. I'm still looking for mine. DANG! I hid them GOOD! 

I'm so out of the loop because I've been posting from my phone. I continue to reap the rewards of the chili I ate for lunch. I've starting poking my boobs on an hourly basis now trying to provoke them into being sore. :blush:


----------



## babydreamers

I think Ill test Wednesday as Tuesday is 13 dpo. BFN today and Im losing hope, felt quite down this morning. I had got myself so dehydrated so I might get BFP that my poor kidneys were probably in a bit of a state. Maybe I should stop testing! Ive only got 3 left.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- thanks for the info, don't know why I haven't googled it yet. 
Thanks for keeping me posted on the chili!!!
I can NOT believe you can't find your pregnancy tests. Maybe FH moved them? 

Dreamers- I think you should test as much as makes you feel better. So, if it would make you feel better to slow down on testing, that is what you should do. But, if you are just going to feel panicked about not testing, pee on sticks as much as you'd like. Do you have a Dollar Tree equivalent so it's not too expensive?


----------



## Calasen

OMG I don't know whether to be angry or happy right now. Just got back from the doctors for a completely unrelated matter and he decided to recheck the last few blood tests I had done by a different doctor to check the levels of something, and just happened to notice that my progeterone levels, which I have been told since we started TTC were normal, were in fact extremely low!!!!!! apprently a normal level is between 8-20 ng/ml, mine are less then 2!!!!!!!

So the miscarriage must have been a very rare occurence for me!! :(

I am very angry at my last doctor and debating filing a complaint, but very happy with new doctor and he has arranged for me to get a new test done and if that again is low then will put me on clomid. He's also sending OH for seman analysis as soon as my bloods come back. Now to wait on the :witch: to visit to go further.

My only issue now is if I complain about last doctor then I may lose new doctor, who is an expert in my health condition, as they are in the same practice :(


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - Sorry to hear about your issue with your doctor - but is low progesterone something fixable?? Is that what the clomid is for? Maybe if your not sure, write your letter of complaint and file it at home. It might help to write it down, and you can decide later whether to put it in. I wouldnt want to ruin a relationship with your new doctor - but then again, im sure your new Doctor will have some understanding of what your going through and shouldnt take it personally.


----------



## Calasen

babydreamers said:


> Calasen - Sorry to hear about your issue with your doctor - but is low progesterone something fixable?? Is that what the clomid is for? Maybe if your not sure, write your letter of complaint and file it at home. It might help to write it down, and you can decide later whether to put it in. I wouldnt want to ruin a relationship with your new doctor - but then again, im sure your new Doctor will have some understanding of what your going through and shouldnt take it personally.

yeah honey the clomid helps ovulation, with my progesterone being that low i am very rarely ovulating :(

i may write down a letter but can also opt out of seeing a specific doctor at practice if need to :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - I was gonna say everything that babyO said. Ha! Thanks babyO for being my was-going-to-say-that clone (*and* my cycle buddy!) ;) 

@calasen - My understanding is that clomid makes you ovulate... but that it's low *estrogen* that keeps one from ovulating. The low progesterone doesn't do that. What it does is makes your luteal phase too short for implantation to occur, and also if it's too low one cannot sustain a pregnancy. Haha, I've done a bunch of research on this, and talked to two of my doctors myself. Because my LP was only 8 days last month, so I was getting prepared for having low progesterone myself. But! It is fixable. Your doc can give you synthetic progesterone pills. It's easy-peasy. :) 

Ok me. 

GAAAAAAH! I thought for sure I would have a temp rise this morning. Nope. It dropped. Ah well. I had positive opks yesterday morning, ewcm the day before yesterday + yesterday, but then negative opks last night. And negative again this morning. My cm is back to creamy for sure. 

So I am going to assume I am not ovulating this month. I think my body *tried* to ovulate... but I guess with the uti etc, it just didn't do it. I think even if I did see a temp shift starting tomorrow, there is no possible way I could get pregnant with a 7 day LP. (again, it was only 8 days last month... which is where the concern comes from) 

This month my body finally produced ewcm. That's exciting, and I am totally going to focus on that gosh darn it. Haha, until af comes next week... then I'm probably going to cry and feel terrible and guilty and broken. But until then! Yay for almost ovulating!


----------



## Calasen

actually they both effect ovulation, i'm just glad someones finaly realised we do need more help, despite having been diagnosed with PCOS and Endo over 10 years ago :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen I'm pretty sure my progesterone dips a few days before af, I start spotting every month at 8dpo. I've just taken my first round of clomid, and omg did I ovulate! Twice!! So good luck to you with that! My blood tests show my progesterone. Levels as fine, but I'm convinced it drops. So I've bought some cream online, going to start it as soon as it comes to see if it stops the spotting!! Progesterone probs are most definitely easy to sort out though hun. Xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Rainy I can assure you your not the only symptom spotting freak, I'm right up there lol!! Even today, at 3dpo, I'm thrilled that my nipples are insanely painful, even though I know my lil eggs are still travelling down my lil tubes and nowhere near my uterus lmao!!!!
Um a frer is definitely one of the most sensitive tests, though the others are good. As for opks, I can't say iv got much faith in them tbh, in all my time testing, I've never once had a positive, though you look through my charts, I clearly ovulate, my temps spike. And blood tests have confirmed I do to. So I stopped using them, they stressed me out too much!!xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> OMG I don't know whether to be angry or happy right now. Just got back from the doctors for a completely unrelated matter and he decided to recheck the last few blood tests I had done by a different doctor to check the levels of something, and just happened to notice that my progeterone levels, which I have been told since we started TTC were normal, were in fact extremely low!!!!!! apprently a normal level is between 8-20 ng/ml, mine are less then 2!!!!!!!
> 
> So the miscarriage must have been a very rare occurence for me!! :(
> 
> I am very angry at my last doctor and debating filing a complaint, but very happy with new doctor and he has arranged for me to get a new test done and if that again is low then will put me on clomid. He's also sending OH for seman analysis as soon as my bloods come back. Now to wait on the :witch: to visit to go further.
> 
> My only issue now is if I complain about last doctor then I may lose new doctor, who is an expert in my health condition, as they are in the same practice :(

Hey hun, I'm glad you're liking the new dr better but I'm quite confused why he'd tell you low progesterone would keep you from ovulating. High progesterone keeps you from ovulating hence why the depo shot is comprised of only progesterone. Estrogen and FSH promote ovulation and those levels should increase up until ovulation. Once ovulation occurs, progesterone is created by the ovum to create a sustainable environment for implantation. Prior to ovulation, progesterone should be between 0.5 and 2.3. After ovulation it should be between 2.0 to 25.0 though doctors prefer to see it around 10-25. And then it decreases around 10-14dpo so AF will return.

My progesterone levels are low. At 7dpo, it was 10.5 but at 17dpo, it had dropped to 8 when it should have been well above 20. That's why I started taking progesterone pills to sustain the pregnancy. I have to insert 200mg pills vaginally twice per day until 10 weeks when the placenta is supposed to take over progesterone production.

How many DPO or what CD were you when you had the progesterone draw?


----------



## OperationBbyO

CD21 
Boob report: Mild tenderness. Not painful, but they don't feel normal. I wore a really uncomfortable bra yesterday so that's probably why. I smashed my sisters!!! 
CM report: It's just kind of white looking. I've also confirmed the fact that I'm in no way interested in checking out my CM on a frequent basis.
GI report: The chili effect has finally worn off.


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> OMG I don't know whether to be angry or happy right now. Just got back from the doctors for a completely unrelated matter and he decided to recheck the last few blood tests I had done by a different doctor to check the levels of something, and just happened to notice that my progeterone levels, which I have been told since we started TTC were normal, were in fact extremely low!!!!!! apprently a normal level is between 8-20 ng/ml, mine are less then 2!!!!!!!
> 
> So the miscarriage must have been a very rare occurence for me!! :(
> 
> I am very angry at my last doctor and debating filing a complaint, but very happy with new doctor and he has arranged for me to get a new test done and if that again is low then will put me on clomid. He's also sending OH for seman analysis as soon as my bloods come back. Now to wait on the :witch: to visit to go further.
> 
> My only issue now is if I complain about last doctor then I may lose new doctor, who is an expert in my health condition, as they are in the same practice :(
> 
> Hey hun, I'm glad you're liking the new dr better but I'm quite confused why he'd tell you low progesterone would keep you from ovulating. High progesterone keeps you from ovulating hence why the depo shot is comprised of only progesterone. Estrogen and FSH promote ovulation and those levels should increase up until ovulation. Once ovulation occurs, progesterone is created by the ovum to create a sustainable environment for implantation. Prior to ovulation, progesterone should be between 0.5 and 2.3. After ovulation it should be between 2.0 to 25.0 though doctors prefer to see it around 10-25. And then it decreases around 10-14dpo so AF will return.
> 
> My progesterone levels are low. At 7dpo, it was 10.5 but at 17dpo, it had dropped to 8 when it should have been well above 20. That's why I started taking progesterone pills to sustain the pregnancy. I have to insert 200mg pills vaginally twice per day until 10 weeks when the placenta is supposed to take over progesterone production.
> 
> How many DPO or what CD were you when you had the progesterone draw?Click to expand...

I don't know anymore :( am very confused - the last test was done at 21 days and next one will be too.

They were looking at the levels as it looks like this has been a long term thing and has been the cause on many of my health issues :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Hmm, I'm sorry hun. :( I know I never ovulate on CD14 so dr told me to come in 7 days after confirmed ovulation instead of CD21 and that's when my levels came back at 10.5 and "confirmed I'd ovulated". Then the dr just happened to do another progesterone test at 17dpo without even telling me and when I saw the lower results I freaked out and basically demanded a progesterone supplement.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@edens - If you don't mind sharing, how long was your LP? Haha, I'm obsessing about mine... so with you having said you have low progesterone, I'm now curious. Cause I mean. You totally have a little bean in there! :D 

@babyO - Dude. I totally poked my boobs last month. I mean, I'd go about my daily day things trying to subtly squeeze my boobs with the sides of my arms so no one would notice me obsessing how full/firm/tender they were. I kinda thought I was a little crazy... but you know. I feel better now. Cause at least we're *both* a little crazy!  

Do you any of you guys get a little bit of dull cramping when you ovulate?


----------



## lucyoz34

Ginger- oh hell yea! Every month I have a lil discomfort, but this month it was really painful!! Tell you what too, my cervix gets really uncomfortable, bd'ing is really tender :-( and (tmi) I get massively constipated!! Really bloated!! Just for three days! Sorry guys lol. I just don't know why, it's really weird!!

I am too a big fan of the old subtle boob poke!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- good luck figuring all if this out. Sounds maddeningly confusing. I am so happy for you, though that you are working with a dr. Who is at least acknowledging that something's not right and wants to help you. Keep us updated!
Lucy- glad to know I am not alone! It is cruel of nature to have impending AF symptoms be virtually the same as pregnancy. Boooo!
Babyo- I was wondering about your boobs! My husband tends to agree that poking them repeatedly will make them tender. But I am poking other parts of my body and they are not tender. Like my arm for example. 
Ginger- lately no ov pain for me, but i used to get ov pain pre mirena. I hear lots of women do. 
Dreamers- how are you feeling?


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> @edens - If you don't mind sharing, how long was your LP? Haha, I'm obsessing about mine... so with you having said you have low progesterone, I'm now curious. Cause I mean. You totally have a little bean in there! :D
> 
> @babyO - Dude. I totally poked my boobs last month. I mean, I'd go about my daily day things trying to subtly squeeze my boobs with the sides of my arms so no one would notice me obsessing how full/firm/tender they were. I kinda thought I was a little crazy... but you know. I feel better now. Cause at least we're *both* a little crazy!
> 
> Do you any of you guys get a little bit of dull cramping when you ovulate?

My LP wasn't really affected actually so I don't know if the low progesterone was something new or what. My LP was *always* 14 days with no spotting between periods. One cycle I was sick and never really did confirm when ovulation occured but FF placed it with a 12 day LP but if I go by the day I had ovulation pain, it would have been an 8 day LP. All the others were 14 though... So :shrug:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--Yay for getting answers!! Hopefully this Doc will be proactive about getting things done for you. Tell him/her there are a bunch of ladies at baby and bump who will have his head if he/she doesn't! 

LP obsession folks....AHHHHHHHHHH MEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I just spend the last 30 minutes at work googling it. No joke. I'm convinced I ov late and therefore don't have a long enough LP for implantation. My new google obsession is about opks an ovulation but my stupid iphone won't play the video so I have to wait until I get home and have speakers to watch it. Oh wait, NM. I got it to play. The O occurs 12 to 60 hours after the first OPK. (Thanks for narrowing that window down Mr. Infertility Doctor). I found the video on empowerher.com. 

Which leaves me OBSESSING about this random super sharp pinch I felt in the lower part of my pelvis on Saturday. I had never felt that before. I hadn't eaten the chili yet.:haha:]


----------



## gardenofedens

after the first OPK? hmmm, I think everyone must be different and of course, my body would be one of the screwy ones! lol

Because I always got 3-4 days of positive OPKs and only got my temp shift either on the day of the last positive or the day after...well actually I guess 60 hours after the first positive opk would be about 2.5 days so *maybe* I'm not too abnormal?? lol

They were always DARK positives too so it wasn't like I was uber optimistic and imagining my positives, lol!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I assume what he thinks is happening is that the opk is measuring the peak. Which, it may not. The line will be the same as long as we have enough LH floating around regardless of whether we are on the upswing or downswing of the peak. It's all just positive.


](*,)


----------



## babydreamers

Hmmm, have no idea.
Have managed to avoid POAS today so far. Ive convinced myself if I get BFP on 13DPO it will be unlucky
And BFN on 12 DPO when i was really dehyrdrated - so pretty unlikely
AF due Thursday if I got O day right
Thought my boobs were less swollen and sore today and thought PMS might disappear as AF round the corner but DH just asked me to do something and I snapped at him, and called him a nasty name under my breath. He just came in to my office (exam in 21 days) to ask if I wanted any chocolate and I had a go at him for disturbing my study (even though Im actually on B&B)! 
Yep, think the PMS is still here :evil:

How is everyone else?


----------



## RainyMama

I wish I had been feeling myself up more often before this tww. This could be how my breasts feel normally. 
I ate split pea soup last night for dinner, Babyo, I am now experiencing the "chili effect".


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--hahahahahahaha Welcome to the chili club. 

Dreamers--So annoying that PMS and PG can act like the same thing. 


Evening Boob Report: No change.

In other news. I broke down. I bought the Target version of FRER tonight. If I ov'ed near the beginning of the + opk then today is DPO7 maybe? My goal is to make it to the weekend, well Sunday. I'll probably break down on Thursday or Friday though.


----------



## RainyMama

9 dpo and took a FRER today- bfn. Will try again soon. Tonight, like a lunatic? Perhaps. Even though it is early it is just so heart wrenching to see that stark white space next to the control line. The control line is showing off- boasting about how dark and pink she is. So rude. :(
My temp is still up, but at 9 dpo it wouldn't be going down yet, pregnant or not. 
I am so disappointed!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm so sorry rainy! I have learned to hate the stark white space too! We can all start a club called the--I Hate The White Space Club.


----------



## is2012it

Hi, I am Amy and we are TTC. I had my Mirena removed after 3 years (?) , maybe 2.5 yrs. We have a 3.5 yr. old, and on my Mirena had no period - this past December something was there (brown), Mirena came out 1/4 and trying . . . Trying!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Welcome Amy/is it! This is an amazingly supportive and entertaining group of women! Nice to have you on board. :)

Babyo- I feel like the president if the I Hate White Space/ I Ate Too Many Legumes Club.


----------



## gingerfaerie

But legumes are so delicious! How can you not eat too many? White space is not delicious or entertaining. In fact, I'd venture to say that White Space Next To The Control Line? It has not one redeeming quality to speak of. There ought to be a law. *nods* 

Ok so I think I ovulated yesterday after all. Maybe? What do you guys think? I mean, other than thinking I am a obsessive, paranoid, and annoying. ;) 

I'm still stuck on this whole 8 day LP garbage. Gah. You know, I went through like 100 charts on FF with 'short luteal phase' and 'late ovulation' tagged on them, with successful pregnancies. Just to make myself not freak out. It gave me enough peace of mind that I can now stop and think 'Ok lady, these people did it. It's not impossible. It happens.' But then I think 'Ok but that doesn't mean it'll happen to *you*'. 

Moving happens in FOUR DAYS OMG. Am I packed? Oh no. I am not. I am too busy looking though 100 charts on FF to make myself feel better to have packed!  Well. That, and I had to buy an oven, carpet, get all of the utilities transferred. And still run a household with two kids and such that doesn't stop just because I'm moving. But! My partner took the rest of the week off starting tomorrow, so *hopefully* we'll knock it out together. :) 

How about you guys? How is everyone?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Amy, welcome to the thread!! Where are you in your cycle now??

Ginger its hard to tell from your chart whether you've ov'd. Its a clear temp rise for definite. If your temp stays up tomorrow, it might be an idea to try and disregard the huge temp spike you had earlier in the cycle, ff might be able to see a more subtle temp rise as ov? Might be worth a try?? I don't envy you moving at all, soooooo stressful!!

Im in trouble, Im logged into amazon, with far too many things in the basket, ALL fertility stuff!! Im going to cave and get some cheap tests as well I think:wacko:, don't want to get all obsessed again though:nope: Also, sooo excited, my progesterone cream arrived today:happydance:, so first dose tonight!! I am so determined not to spot this cycle, might even stick a cork up there lmao!! I just want to have a normal cycle, so I know all the hundreds of things Im doing and taking to prepare my body are not completely in vain!!!

How's everything going girlies??


----------



## babydreamers

Amy - welcome

Rainy & operation - I know, I was just staring at that stupid white space this morning, wishing for it to go away and then swearing at it!

Ginger - I think it looks pretty clear you ovulated yesterday, as long as its stays up for the next couple of days. Remember, just because you had an 8 day LP last month (1st month after mirena came out, wasnt it?) doesnt mean it will be the same this month

Lucy - IC are good. Except theyre always negative. But then so are all the other tests Ive tried

AFM - BFN 14 dpo (I think) AF due tomorrow. So Im probably out. Not upset just pissed off that this has to be such a pain in the arse. I need to stay in my job to reap the rewards of fantastic maternity pay and would otherwise move on at the beginning of next year. How long will I be stuck in limbo? Im meeting my family in Hawaii as I haven't seen them since the wedding and really wanted to be pregnant then so I got to tell them in person. 

As for next month - think Im going to limit temping from days 6 - ovulation confirmed, start OPKs the 1st day of non-period, start drinking whole milk (normally drink 1/2 fat, there is one study that says reduced fat milk can reduce fertility). Anyone else got ideas for me to make this the month?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey there 2012! Welcome to our little corner! 

Ginger--does is help to think about the fact that all your girlie parts worked before? I'm no help with your chart since I don't...but if there's no BFP for me this month I'm getting on the temp bandwagon. It drives me crazy not knowing when I ov'd. 

lucy--I'm running around my office right now doing the no spotting chant for you. 

afm...
Boob Report: Nada. Zilch. Zero. No change. I even had my friend at work poke on them to make sure. (We are nurse practitioners, poking body parts at work is normal. Unfortunately I am not the kind of NP that knows anything about baby making. I work in oncology with a bunch old dudes for patients so yeah...not my area of expertise.)

Legume report: I'm avoiding them now.

I put my HPTs on the back of the toilet so I can stare at them. I'm waiting until Saturday. (hahaha ok, who am I kidding. Thursday is as far as I'm going to make it.)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- where'd you find your hpts?


----------



## lucyoz34

Baby dreamers I'm sorry about the bfn :-( you're not out though till af shows so keep those fingers an toes crossed! 

Operation thanks, I might join in!!!!
Have I missed the legume joke??????

Loving how our tickers are saying '12 days untill testing' , bless them, so naive!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--I gave up and bought more!

In other news: FDH just admitted he reads baby and bump!! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Ya'll make me giggle!! Love reading your posts ladies! More later, hate being on with my phone!


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- so far I think your chart looks good, quite an obvious thermal shift in my opinion. 

The legume joke started with babyo's consumption of chili which resulted in grassiness. Then I took up where she left off by eating split pea soup for 2 meals. 

I am off to pee on a stick. I get so anxious!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Good luck Rainy!!! I'll be sitting here waiting to hear how the stick experience went!

And I hate to keep talking about my GI system, but I've been having to go #2 like an obsessive amount. As in, a few times a day. This is NOT normal for me. Once a day, yes. Multiple times? No. OMG what is wrong with my body!!!???


----------



## gingerfaerie

My temp was still up this morning! Woo! I think I ovulated this month. :D 

So now I am focusing on reminding myself that hey, my body totally produced ewcm, AND it ovulated. That's awesome! Because... well. I just don't think there is any real chance we'll conceive this month. Maaaaaaaybe next month I'll ovulate earlier. I'm drinking my weight in grapefruit juice, and taking a good B complex. We'll see. :) 

@dreamers & babyO - My Mirena was removed on Nov 1st. So the January cycle is the 2nd since removal. In Dec, I had a very heavy and long af, in Jan it was super light and short. It helps some to know that I have had a couple of kids before... but then I start in with the 'but that was pre Mirena' worry. I dunno. I know I'm a little batty. I just feel like I'm running out of time to have another child. I'm almost 34. :/ 

@dreamers - Hawaii sounds like it'll be nice though! Maybe the holiday will relieve a lot of stress for you. When're you going? 

My internet & cable television are up and running at my new house today. Tomorrow the carpet gets installed. Friday the appliances get delivered. And packing? Yeah... It's not going all that well. But that's ok! My partner is getting a lot done. Even if I'm just at the house waiting for people to be done with what they're doing all day.


----------



## RainyMama

I accidentally bought a blue dye test! Damn it! 
Aren't they less reliable? I see a faint line it came up in less than a minute. I had only held my pee for 3.5 hours since I HAD to pee at 3:30 am. 
Temp is slightly up. I have to pee now and it has only been 2.5 hours. My assistant will be in from 10-2 I will try to hold it till after he leaves then I will use a $tree which is pink dye and hopefully my pee will be concentrated. But I am thirsty! My cervix feels weird! 
I took a pic but I don't know how to post. Also it is hardly visible.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- 34 is not old!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Haha, I don't feel like 34 is old per se... but I know I don't want to have babies much older than I am now. I feel young and spry! But yeah. My baby-making years are fast coming to a close. I think women can and should have babies for as long as they want to and are able, but for me... yeah. This is our last year. It's kinda bittersweet. :)


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> I accidentally bought a blue dye test! Damn it!
> Aren't they less reliable? I see a faint line it came up in less than a minute. I had only held my pee for 3.5 hours since I HAD to pee at 3:30 am.
> Temp is slightly up. I have to pee now and it has only been 2.5 hours. My assistant will be in from 10-2 I will try to hold it till after he leaves then I will use a $tree which is pink dye and hopefully my pee will be concentrated. But I am thirsty! My cervix feels weird!
> I took a pic but I don't know how to post. Also it is hardly visible.

:happydance: Fingers and toes crossed for you! Sounds VERY promising

Ginger - temp chart is looking really good! Its hard not to worry about having left it too late, but we have to remember women still have babies in their 40s, some by accident! Good luck for this month. Are your antibiotics safe in pregnancy - I suppose you'll be finished with them before implantation anyway? :thumbup:


----------



## gingerfaerie

babydreamers said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> I accidentally bought a blue dye test! Damn it!
> Aren't they less reliable? I see a faint line it came up in less than a minute. I had only held my pee for 3.5 hours since I HAD to pee at 3:30 am.
> Temp is slightly up. I have to pee now and it has only been 2.5 hours. My assistant will be in from 10-2 I will try to hold it till after he leaves then I will use a $tree which is pink dye and hopefully my pee will be concentrated. But I am thirsty! My cervix feels weird!
> I took a pic but I don't know how to post. Also it is hardly visible.
> 
> :happydance: Fingers and toes crossed for you! Sounds VERY promising
> 
> Ginger - temp chart is looking really good! Its hard not to worry about having left it too late, but we have to remember women still have babies in their 40s, some by accident! Good luck for this month. Are your antibiotics safe in pregnancy - I suppose you'll be finished with them before implantation anyway? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. :) It really means a lot to me, as sappy and trite as it might sound, to have all of you guys to talk to. It helps so much, I feel understood and supported. I hope all of us do! 

I'm just taking amoxicillian. It's safe for pregnancy. I made sure to tell the Dr loudly and repeatedly that I was ttc, and I needed to make sure whatever they gave me was safe for pregnancy. Haha, I hope he didn't think I was looney! :D

@rainy - Ohhh, that *does* sound promising! I am hoping so hard for you! All of my digits are crossed! (it makes it hard to type, but I'll totally make the sacrifice for you )


----------



## gardenofedens

Rainy, I hope it's a :bfp: for you! Blue dyes are thought to be less reliable because they're known for false positives/evap lines but try a pink dye test soon! How many dpo are you?

Ginger - that definitely looks like an ovulation shift, woohoo!! :happydance: Don't count yourself out yet in the age department. I don't remember the exact statistics my dr gave to me but it's something like over 90% over 35 get pregnant within two years. I know you don't want to get too much older, I get that completely, but commit to two years trying. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Thank you ginger, I will test in about 45 minutes. My bladder is so confused and upset right now!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ginger thats great that you seem to have ov'd!!! Body's slowly getting back to normal  and 34 is definitely NOT old lol, Im 35!!! The age and ttc thing does bother me a bit though, Id like to have a couple more, but this one is none too keen on coming!!! Lots of PMA though, we'll get there xx

Rainy thats so exciting!!!!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! Ill be waiting up till you post your result!!! Though you may need to wait for fmu to get an accurate result xx


----------



## RainyMama

The $tree pink dye I just took was definitely negative. Sigh. I still think the stupid blue dye could be positive. 
I have one more first response but after that I only have $tree so I will definitely wait until tomorrow. I am considering waiting until Friday. Maybe I will use the $tree tomorrow just so I can satisfy my urge to pee on something?


----------



## gardenofedens

DARN rainy, I was so hoping you got your bfp!! How many dpo are you? (You need a ticker, lol!)


----------



## RainyMama

Update- I have not read much about women encountering evaps as quickly as I did, 30-45 seconds after test hit stream. That said, positive results are not this skinny. Thus it is not positive, in fact, I am positive that it's negative. 

I am so naive!


----------



## RainyMama

gardenofedens said:


> DARN rainy, I was so hoping you got your bfp!! How many dpo are you? (You need a ticker, lol!)

10 dpo. How do i get a ticker? :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh poo Rainy. I was hoping for a BFP for you too! Day 10 is still really early to get a BFP though isn't it?

afm...I'm starting to feel like AF is on her way. Dang that cursed aunt!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Some sadness on my end. I'm definitely spotting a little. :( I knew it felt like AF. ~sniffle~

Darn it! And I had test ready to go and everything!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> Some sadness on my end. I'm definitely spotting a little. :( I knew it felt like AF. ~sniffle~
> 
> Darn it! And I had test ready to go and everything!!

Aren't you only on cd23-ish? Are your cycles super short? If not... could it be... maybe implantation? I mean. I know I sure as heck do not want to get my hopes up just to go to the bathroom a day or two later and see full on stupid stupid af. But could it be maybe possible? 

*hugs* regardless. 

OMG guys. I have had the worst migraine all day. I really want to sleep, but the grayness at the edges of my vision, the upset tummy, the feeling of falling when I close my eyes, and the extreme pain and feeling of being stabbed with a white hot searing ice pick directly in my orbital lobe is keeping me from it. Grumble! Whine! Pout! 

Haha. But at least I have mindless horrible awful reality television programming to distract me. ;)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I agree with the spotting. Could be our friend imPlantation bleeding! What do you think?
Ginger- sorry about the migraine. Feel better soon!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am exactly CD23. DPO8. I can't be 100% on my cycle length because I've only had one real cycle. I did keep track of it last month via opk and my cycle was 28 days. or so I think. 

I don't want to get my hopes up. My intestines are going haywire, which is a normal AF thing and it feels like someone is taking an ice pick to my uterus. It fluctuates between ice pick and dull cramps. I'm not going to get all excited. I started spotting DPO11 last month. 

Sorry about your migraine. :( and ice pick to the orbit....ouch. Blame moving!!!


----------



## babydreamers

operation babyo - hmmm, maybe. Def seems too early for AF. But dont get your hopes up if you spotted this time last month. Promising though

Babyo - dont worry, was that 2nd 1 1st morning urine? 10 dpo is still early, and its not unusual for ladies to get + - + depending on concentration of urine early on

AFM - Im still waiting for AF to arrive. Due today or Saturday depending on whether I've got my ovulation day correct. I picked up some evening primrose to try next cycle. I also ordered some preseed but dont think it will get here on time and will be for cycle after that. Hopefully i will have wasted my money! I feel like Ive got to try something different each cycle to feel like Im progressing.


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> DARN rainy, I was so hoping you got your bfp!! How many dpo are you? (You need a ticker, lol!)
> 
> 10 dpo. How do i get a ticker? :)Click to expand...

I like the ones at lilypie.com. They're easy to create and update monthly so they're accurate. countdowntopregnancy.com has some too. And I think thebump.com also has some. :)

Once you create it on their site, just cope the UBB code and come to your BnB control panel and put it into your signature.

So if the first day of your LMP were Jan 3rd (just guessing?), it would be like this:

[ url=https://lilypie.com ][ img ] https://lt1f.lilypie.com/emyCm8.png [ /img ][ /url ] (without all the spaces)

to show up like this:

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/emyCm8.png


----------



## gingerfaerie

I got crosshairs! Yay! I knew I ovulated on cd21. Too bad I have a 29-30 day cycle... maybe by next month all of the b vitamins I've been taking for the last two months will do something to lengthen my LP. 

I'm NOT getting it into my head that pregnancy is even a possibility this month. I'm going to keep trying to focus on being happy that I had ewcm, and a positive opk. I refuse to test, dagnabbit. (I have no idea how long I'll last on this resolution) I refuse to symptom spot. (migraines 2dpo are not signs, ginger's brain! shut. up!) I will relax and calmly wait for af to show up next week. (and then most likely cry when she does... but hopefully not as much as last month!) 

The carpet guy will be here soon to install my new carpet. Woo! I'm super excited. After more than a year of owning this house, it's finally starting to feel like a home. And lucky for me, my partner doesn't mind packing the apartment and being on kid-duty while I try to savour my very last two days of completely alone time, while we still have two residences. :) 

Also. I am so over winter. Boo. Hiss. Where is my sunshine and 80 degree F temps? 

How is everyone?


----------



## OperationBbyO

After this morning, I can say that this is NOT implantation bleeding. This is that nasty relative I didn't want to see.

My girlie parts are broken. :cry: (I'm actually in tears in my office right now. Gah. I've got to pull it together because I have my own patients to see today.) 

I called my mid-wife's office this morning and left a message. I don't see the point in letting this continue to drag out when I'm spotting DPO8 for two months in a row now (DPO9 is "heavy spotting"--requires the use of girlie products, and DPO10 is freaking Niagara Falls...Woo! Can't wait for DPO10 tomorrow!)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- sounds like a baby burrowing into your womb!
Dreamers- EPO plus preseed sounds like a recipe for successful swimmers!
Edens- I will get on that! I will try to attach my chart as well. Maybe that will cheer me up...
I got a BFN, 11dpo/cd27. My temp dropped from 98.8 to 98.6 but I took it 30 mins early.
I am out of FRERs now. I will likely take a $tree tomorrow. I might buy more FRERs to take Sunday/Monday obviously only if no AF.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I am so sorry. Puh. I was really hoping this was your month. I hope your midwife sees you directly, and you guys figure things out. *hugs hugs hugs* I know it's... well. For me it's been devastating every time af has come. I've felt guilty, broken, extremely sad. You're not alone. Hopefully that helps some. :)

@rainy - Dude! I wanna stalk your chart! Do it do it! 

My beautiful little conure, Juneau, is hanging out with me while the carpet is installed today. He does not like the carpet being installed noises. Not even a little bit. Hehe. It's adorable.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am sooooooooo bummed for you. Update us as soon as you learn anything from your midwife. Good luck with your patients, I know it's hard to put on a brave face. 

Ginger- I don't know how! I will learn! I am using tcoyf.com


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey all--I got tired of waiting for the mid-wife nurse to call me back so I am now hounding my PCP. She's also an NP and I've been with her for several years so I sort of trust her more to listen to me and get the ball rolling. I personally think two months of spotting by 8 DPO and AF 10 DPO is enough to justify progesterone testing. But I'll have to wait and see what she thinks.

I mean really though, what is waiting another 4 or 5 months going to do? LP's don't change!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, I completely agree BabyO! And Ginger, you could think about going in for testing too if your LP stays short again this cycle!


----------



## gingerfaerie

I'm currently looking for another Doc in order to do just that, Edens! :) My doc, who I really have adored up until this point, refuses to order the labs until we've been ttc for at *least* 9 months. She's not an OB or anything though. I haven't actually seen an OB since I moved here several years ago. I've had my annuals done at planned parenthood, and been perfectly content with that. I know it sounds silly to be looking for a doc *after* we've been ttc... but I know who I want to see when we do get our BFP. She just ONLY sees pregnant & postpartum (for a year) patients, other than your initial two consults with her. So I've gotta wait to start seeing her. I didn't think we'd have a need for anyone other than my GP until after we conceived... 

Incidentally, my GP told me, when I called her about having these labs done initially, that some women take 'a few' cycles post Mirena to have 'more normal' LPs. She said it has to do with the synthetic progesterone the Mirena was releasing? I dunno. This is the first I've heard of this, so I have no idea. It's another reason she doesn't want to do the labs yet though. She wants to give me more time post Mirena to 'even out on my own'. 

Anyway! Looking for a doc to do the labs next month. I agree with babyO. No reason to sit around twiddling my thumbs if I have a clear pattern of 8 day LP. *nods*


----------



## OperationBbyO

My mid-wife called me back! Yay! :happydance:

I'm going to do the progesterone testing next cycle (CD21). She didn't say anything about the synthetic progesterone doing squat. Her concern, other than my super short LP, was the fact that both cycles have only been 25 days. That's way too short and also not normal. Also, I have CIN II and I elected to postpone having that treated until I had one baby. Given my 25 day cycle, spotting on DPO8, and CIN II with no treatment, she agreed to go ahead and let me do the progesterone testing. 

It's not like it's expensive and I need to have my cholesterol checked anyway. What's one more vile once I've been jabbed? I pay out of pocket for lab testing anyway (only lab costs, no copay, etc.) so I say bring it on.

Apparently I'll have a couple of months worth of progesterone testing to get the big picture and we'll go from there.

It probably also helps that I graduated from nursing school with my mid-wife. :thumbup:

ginger--I'm going to look up what your doc said on pubmed. Not to diss on PCPs, but they aren't experts in everything and I know they don't have time to keep up with everything that's been published. Which is why I keep up with what I need to know for me. I'll let you know what I find.

UPDATE: I found nothing in the literature about what you doc said ginger. :shrug: I have no idea what she was talking about. My providers know I'm an NP , so they typically tell me stuff like that. If you are worried about conceiving past the age of 34 find a new health care provider. Sure, you *might* return to normal after 9 months (I mean, I see the logical side to her statement) but if that puts you outside of your comfort range, then what was the point of waiting?


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> My mid-wife called me back! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> I'm going to do the progesterone testing next cycle (CD21). She didn't say anything about the synthetic progesterone doing squat. Her concern, other than my super short LP, was the fact that both cycles have only been 25 days. That's way too short and also not normal. Also, I have CIN II and I elected to postpone having that treated until I had one baby. Given my 25 day cycle, spotting on DPO8, and CIN II with no treatment, she agreed to go ahead and let me do the progesterone testing.
> 
> It's not like it's expensive and I need to have my cholesterol checked anyway. What's one more vile once I've been jabbed? I pay out of pocket for lab testing anyway (only lab costs, no copay, etc.) so I say bring it on.
> 
> Apparently I'll have a couple of months worth of progesterone testing to get the big picture and we'll go from there.
> 
> It probably also helps that I graduated from nursing school with my mid-wife. :thumbup:
> 
> ginger--I'm going to look up what your doc said on pubmed. Not to diss on PCPs, but they aren't experts in everything and I know they don't have time to keep up with everything that's been published. Which is why I keep up with what I need to know for me. I'll let you know what I find.
> 
> UPDATE: I found nothing in the literature about what you doc said ginger. :shrug: I have no idea what she was talking about. My providers know I'm an NP , so they typically tell me stuff like that. If you are worried about conceiving past the age of 34 find a new health care provider. Sure, you *might* return to normal after 9 months (I mean, I see the logical side to her statement) but if that puts you outside of your comfort range, then what was the point of waiting?

Thanks for this! I have several friends who are (not medical) Dr's, but are biologists of various sorts. Generally, I ask them things like that, but we're being... circumspect about making our ttc general knowledge within our friends groups. I really appreciate the accurate information. I felt like my doc was not taking me seriously from the start. :) 

I'm so glad your midwife got back to you so quickly, and you're going to be able to have the labs done! Yay! :D


----------



## RainyMama

OK, forgive me, I am trying to see if I figured out the ticker. I am ridiculously slow at figuring these things out.
I really don't know how to do the chart, I am tired and frustrated, but maybe, Ginger, you would like to just copy and paste and this point until I get smarter? Hehehe. 
https://www.tcoyf.com/chartgallery/13936/ea73e453-1e67-4f49-bf60-69940a8ed0cb.png


----------



## babydreamers

:growlmad: Grumble, grumble. Stupid AF came today full on, so no doubt. Not being pregnant sux! Ok, whinge over, on to cycle 6. Started EPO, hoping to get a bit more BD in :thumbup:


----------



## RainyMama

Sorry Dreamers. I feel AF is on her way for me as well. I am not testing today, too crushed when I see -------
I might take my $tree tomorrow for the hell of it if no AF. But seems like I should just let her show if I feel her coming, yes? Thoughts ladies? Temp is slowly dropping. I am now at 98.4. I will update my chart and post a new link.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Let's all have an "I hate AF party!" on this thread!!

~Passes around cheese puffs~

Down with AF!!

I'm still "spotting" like crazy. TMI alert!!!! I still just have copious amounts of brown goo and no red gooey stuff yet, but this is the same as last month. I just started the spotting thing two days earlier than last time. 

I do keep holding out hope that MAYBE this is still implantation spotting going on. But I don't want to get my hopes up and I don't want to use an HPT just to see that BFN. I'm such a wishful thinker!


----------



## RainyMama

BabyO- my middle name is "wishful thinking" so I think your goo sounds like implantation bleeding. I am wishfully thinking on my own behalf, as well, obsessively stalking temp charts to find lowering temps that led to BFPs. BLAH!

And I will DEFINITELY be purchasing cheese puffs to go with my chocolate. I wishfully think that buying it all at the health food store makes it "healthier" but it will certainly be more carb and fat calories than one would ever require. Barring events such as hibernation.

Here is my updated chart. Next month I will be temping vaginally (tmi sorry) I think it will help since I take my temp somewhat inconsistently timing wise.

https://www.tcoyf.com/media/p/1526083.aspx


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I too am the Ultimate Master Of Wishful Thinking. Then my hopes, they are mercilessly dashed against the cold uncaring rocks by af's dumb face until they lie lifeless and forlorn. So not getting one's hopes up? Yeah man. That makes total sense. I really am so sorry you're having a rough time of it. Puh. 

But! This party notion is a good one. I'll totally bring my Internationally Renowned Totally Delectable Vegan Chocolate Chip Cookies, and lots of rice milk + herbal tea. And when af shows for me in a few days, hopefully the party will still be in full swing. Best. Themed. Party. Ever. ;) 

@rainy - I am thinking I'll do vaginal temping next cycle myself. It seems like the best option for me, even though my temps seem to have *mostly* evened out. Also. Yeah. I spent like two hours last night laying on my couch exhausted from Getting Things Done all day looking up a million charts that would give me hope that I can possibly get pregnant with an 8 day LP and no medical interventions.  

I hope to have my whole kitchen packed and moved and unpacked today. It seems to dang silly to me to be packing everything all up like this, to move it ONE BLOCK. But I mean. What else am I going to do? Carry it over in a wheel barrow? 

Also. I got to spend the first night in my new bedroom last night! It was fantastic. It feels so nice in there. The new carpet is perfect. Haha, but it's on the 4th floor. And the wind was so strong this morning, it was *swaying* the bedroom. Freaked me right the crap out. O_O


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah dreamers sorry about af, she just won't take the hint will she!! Onwards and upwards though, fingers crossed for next cycle 

I'm 7dpo today, feeling really good and positive, had a bfn, but then I expected that. But then I start getting all crampy :-( this is what happens most months, I'll prob start spotting tomorrow. Ho hum. I don't mind the bfn, but I was really hoping I'd figured out the spotting and it wouldn't happen this month. Grr


----------



## lucyoz34

Really sorry about your bfn rainy, hope your ok


----------



## OperationBbyO

So while I was sitting around feeling sad for myself I thought:

~sniffle sniffle~ Well, at least everybody on the Mirena thread will still be here next month. They don't like their girlie parts either! ~sniffle~

I hate that evil AF seems to have gotten most of us this month, but I'm excited to have you all around next month too!!!

lucy--I'll be holding out hope for you until AF shows!


----------



## RainyMama

I am ok Lucy. I am optimistic, I feel either pregnancy cramps or AF cramps. I will be happy to move onto the next phase either way. DH still thinks I am knocked up, but I know he'll be thrilled to try again. We BD'd only one other time when I was I infertile and he is getting antsy and making crazy eyes at me during boob check :) DS has been in our bed while he's been sick with bronchitis for 9 days. Rough. I will be motivated to be firm with DS to move back to his bed if I have the TTC sex drive again! Ha!

Hey does anyone ever take their temp mid-day?


----------



## lucyoz34

Operation- sad but true!! Well how about we gradually change it from the 'ex-mirena thread, to the 'ex-mirena and pregnant!!! thread'?? That way we can carry on these crazy-ass conversations!!! I so hope these bfp's get a wriggle on, I think we've been waiting long enough!

Great attitude rainy, glad your back in the zone!! Hope your lil man feels well enough to give you some bed space to get started ;-)
Why do you ask about midday temping?? It's not something I've ever done.


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- I was feeling oddly hot and took my temp out of curiosity. It was 99.1, I was sweating and weird while my mom and son were cold. I might be coming down with his bug unfortunately. I had a sore throat this AM, DS has complained of one as well.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - Boooo. I hope you're either not sick/not getting sick, or you get over whatever it is very very quickly. :) 

@lucy - Yes yes yes! Hoooopefully, we totally transition into that! 

Moving is kicking my ass, guys. I'm so so exhausted. My goal for today was to finish putting the kitchen together at my new house, after packing the whole kitchen at my old place. Well. I got it all packed and moved, but have not yet finished unpacking it. I also wanted to finish the odds and ends in my bedroom. That didn't happen either. Bah. Haha, but I *did* manage to take a 30 minute nap in the middle of the day. I *never* take naps. Like. Ever! I'm getting old. ;)


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I know it's super early and you think you ovulated too late to conceive, but your temps look quite good right now. And napping is strange! 
I am extremely irritable and PMS-y. It is not fair to have to be this hormonal when realizing one isn't pregnant. Not nice of nature. :(
I miss my sore boobs! Hahahaha so crazy, but they gave me hope. Now they are gone and I just totally feel like the progesterone has left the building and my temp will plummet and tomorrow, AF should show and I will order opks! 
Babyo- I have made tacos with pinto beans. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh no rainy, hope you can fight it off:-( lots of pma for you! It must have been a bloke that designed a woman's cycle lol, just doesn't quite work how it should!!

Ginger the last time I moved house I decided Id never do it again, unless I went on a long holiday an someone else came an did it for me!! I hope the rest goes smoothly, and you manage to fit in an afternoon nap every day;-) Fx'd your body needs a sleep for some other reason too!!!

Afm, 8dpo, and a lovely bfn:-( still cramping too.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My wishful thinking continues as niagra falls has yet to show up (DPO11). I continue to spot though. 

I thought I posted my bacon wrapped date recipe in here last night, but I didn't. Which means, maybe I accidentally posted it in a different thread. I know these aren't for you ginger :( Maybe you can modify and come up with something super yummy? I swear these little guys fix everything and I decided to make them since I'm convinced I'm broken. I took them to a party last night and people literally stood over my little dish until they were gone and then followed me around hoping I had more. lololol

Ingredients:
dates (pitted)
almonds (non salted, I get roasted)
applewood bacon (must get good bacon!)
Toothpicks

Ram an almond in the date. Wrap in half a piece of bacon. Use your mighty ninja skills to skewer the whole thing with a toothpick. I can't find the original recipe anymore, so I stick mine in the oven at 375 until the bacon looks done. So specific, right? 

Slap those puppies on a paper towel. Salivate. Eat. 

If AF doesn't show today then I'm going to POAS tomorrow. I can't help it!!! haha


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- for what its worth, your temps also look good to me. So far, so good as they say. 
Babyo- I ALMOST ordered those yesterday at a super yummy restaurant, I did not. Now I might make them myself! I am heading to the store anyway for ny potential AF snacks. Thank you for sharing! I hope you are pregnant and just spotting. 
I hope we are all pregnant. Despite: spotting, cramping, late ovulating, temp dropping and even if AF shows i hope we are pregnant! 
AF due this AM, not here yet. DH pointed out this AM that he thinks my breasts still feel very hard. That sent me running to the bathroom so that I could stare at another BFN. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope we are all pregnant too!!!!!

Rainy--I may follow suit and pee on something tonight if she's still not here. This is too weird. The only problem: I'm insanely thirsty. I've been pounding back waters like I'm in the middle of the Sahara. Yesterday I had 10 very large glasses full and I was still thirsty. I think I sprung a leak somewhere. 

Lucy--I know diddly about temps but go baby lucy bean! Be in there!


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> OK, forgive me, I am trying to see if I figured out the ticker. I am ridiculously slow at figuring these things out.
> I really don't know how to do the chart, I am tired and frustrated, but maybe, Ginger, you would like to just copy and paste and this point until I get smarter? Hehehe.
> https://www.tcoyf.com/chartgallery/13936/ea73e453-1e67-4f49-bf60-69940a8ed0cb.png

Yay! You got a ticker!

Here, copy and paste this into your signature on BnB where you put your ticker link just take out all the spaces so it's one continue link:

[ URL="https://www.tcoyf.com/chartgallery/13936/ea73e453-1e67-4f49-bf60-69940a8ed0cb.png" ]My Ovulation Chart[ /URL ]

Love your chart, btw. I've never seen one from tcoyf - they're cute :)


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I hope we are all pregnant too!!!!!
> 
> Rainy--I may follow suit and pee on something tonight if she's still not here. This is too weird. The only problem: I'm insanely thirsty. I've been pounding back waters like I'm in the middle of the Sahara. Yesterday I had 10 very large glasses full and I was still thirsty. I think I sprung a leak somewhere.
> 
> Lucy--I know diddly about temps but go baby lucy bean! Be in there!

Okay, not to get your hopes up but I'm pretty sure that was my first "symptom". I drink a ton of water already but that cycle I could NOT drink enough. Of course that made me have to pee like every hour (and I have a bladder of steel, with over a gallon of water per day I usually only went 3-4 times/day, tmi...? lol) I can't remember when the obsessive water-drinking started but I constantly felt parched. I'm still drinking way more than I've ever had before and still thirsty!


----------



## just40andttc

Hi everyone

Im Maddie, just turned 40

Have decided to ttc baby no3

Had mirena for 3 yrs

had it taken out July 11
then had another put in September and Ive just had that one out 15 days ago

Ive had a day or two of what I can only describe as brown stuff and that only lasted a day

So, im just waiting for my first cycle to happen

Im hoping it wont be too long



I have a clearblue fertility monitor all ready to go

Good luck everyone and huge congrats to those of you whoare now pregnant or who have given birth

Maddie xxxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome Maddie and best wishes ttc! :D


----------



## RainyMama

Welcome Maddie- I hope your first cycle happens soon! I had some "withdrawal bleeding" as some call it about a week after I had Mirena removed. 28 days later I had my first AF.
That was New Years Eve, and now 4 Saturdays later AF has arrived for me again. That's right ladies, officially! I am sad to see her, but also so impressed with how regular my cycles are! 

Also really excited to start BD-ing again!

Babyo-I am thinking about getting some stockings!
Dreamers- regarding whole milk, if you eat other dairy I heard you should make sure that is not reduced fat as well. Yogurt, for example. Also, are you drinking/eating organic?

What do you all know about the Sperm Meets Egg Plan?

Here is my to do list this cycle:
walk everyday-all cycle
eat well everyday (obvious healthy food, only organic dairy and meat, little to no soy, greens powder daily, little to no refined sugar) -all cycle (except AF related snacking-organic as well- just for today and tomorrow!)
no alcohol- all cycle (though maybe one unit of alcohol tonight to celebrate AF)
cut down to 1/2 cup coffee/day (currently at about 3/4 cup/day)
hydrate- all cycle
prenatal/b-complex- all cycle
good sleep-all cycle! *sleep in complete darkness until CD14 and then introduce light per the lunaception theory for 2 nights
maca- after AF 
decaf green tea- after AF
castor oil packs- a few times/wk after AF until CD10
temp until confirmed Ov (then I might stop because it just upsets me to watch those beautiful high temps start to lower)
OPKs 
Pre-seed? UGH I hate to put those parabens in my special place, but I also want to be friendly to my sperm friends!

This month with a reliable thermometer and OPKs I think I will have much better timing. I am super excited that DH seems in it to win it. 
My immediate plan, go shopping at Whole Foods for dates, bacon, almonds, cheese puffs and ice cream. Get DS back in his bed tonight!
:happydance:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi Maddie! Welcome to this little corner of super-supportive-slightly-crazy-lady-people! :) I'm also ttc #3. I hope your cycle regulates itself soon. 

@lucy - I had also sworn up and down that I would never ever move again unless we hired movers to do it for us. Then paying rent on an apartment + mortgage on a house for more than 12 months kind of stuck us into a financial situation in which I didn't really think it's the best idea to pay someone else to move for me. Sigh. Being responsible and grown up sometimes sucks! 

@babyO - OMG my fingers are crossed so hard for you right now. 

Also. Bacon wrapped dates sound freaking delicious. I'm thinking they'd also be delicious with tempeh bacon, rolled in sea salt, topped with a drizzle of really good balsamic. Mmm. I'll make them when we're settled in, and let you know how they turned out! 

@rainy - My fingers are also crossed so hard for you right now! I hope the stick is a deceitful worm, and told you vile untruths. 

I am currently taking a break from moving things and unpacking things, to have some OMG delicious butternut squash soup. Today has been... a day. Yeah. It's been a day. 

We've had the most BIZARRE weather for our moving day. It was snowing, then there was a hail storm. After that it was BRIGHT sunshine. Then freezing rain. Then sleet. Then regular hard driving rain, accompanied by thunder and lightning! It went back to BRIGHT sunshine... and now it's snowing again. And OMG it's super super windy. My partner says we're moving on on Dooms Day. He seems to think this is good luck. 

I'm crampy today. And I have a WHOLE HUGE TON of creamy cm. I'm also utterly exhausted, but I mean. I'm in the middle of moving, so that's to be expected. And I am doing my damnedest to not symptom spot like a mad woman. I'm only 5dpo. 

Haha. I'll take a test on Monday though... if af hasn't shown up yet. Which I know will be bfn. But I know myself too, and I know I won't be able to resist.


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Welcome Maddie- I hope your first cycle happens soon! I had some "withdrawal bleeding" as some call it about a week after I had Mirena removed. 28 days later I had my first AF.
> That was New Years Eve, and now 4 Saturdays later AF has arrived for me again. That's right ladies, officially! I am sad to see her, but also so impressed with how regular my cycles are!
> 
> Also really excited to start BD-ing again!
> 
> Babyo-I am thinking about getting some stockings!
> Dreamers- regarding whole milk, if you eat other dairy I heard you should make sure that is not reduced fat as well. Yogurt, for example. Also, are you drinking/eating organic?
> 
> What do you all know about the Sperm Meets Egg Plan?
> 
> Here is my to do list this cycle:
> walk everyday-all cycle
> eat well everyday (obvious healthy food, only organic dairy and meat, little to no soy, greens powder daily, little to no refined sugar) -all cycle (except AF related snacking-organic as well- just for today and tomorrow!)
> no alcohol- all cycle (though maybe one unit of alcohol tonight to celebrate AF)
> cut down to 1/2 cup coffee/day (currently at about 3/4 cup/day)
> hydrate- all cycle
> prenatal/b-complex- all cycle
> good sleep-all cycle! *sleep in complete darkness until CD14 and then introduce light per the lunaception theory for 2 nights
> maca- after AF
> decaf green tea- after AF
> castor oil packs- a few times/wk after AF until CD10
> temp until confirmed Ov (then I might stop because it just upsets me to watch those beautiful high temps start to lower)
> OPKs
> Pre-seed? UGH I hate to put those parabens in my special place, but I also want to be friendly to my sperm friends!
> 
> This month with a reliable thermometer and OPKs I think I will have much better timing. I am super excited that DH seems in it to win it.
> My immediate plan, go shopping at Whole Foods for dates, bacon, almonds, cheese puffs and ice cream. Get DS back in his bed tonight!
> :happydance:

Gosh darn it. Ugh. I'm sorry. I hope you guys get so so so much more BDing in this cycle. Your monthly plan seems to be a solid one to me. Why castor oil? 

SMEP - I've read a whole ton of success stories with it. I was going to try it myself, but since we don't have any sperm issues (that we're aware of), we decided to just BD every single day until ovulation was confirmed instead. We managed it last cycle, but I dunno if we'll pull it off for many more future cycles. 

Haha, I am ready for a nap right now! I think my partner might have a few choice things to say if I left him in charge of everything and moving it all without me just to nap though... sigh..


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Maddie! Welcome to the thread! What I have learned is that post Mirena, everything is normal, no matter how odd it may seem! lol

@ginger--Do you live in Arkansas??!!? haha That's where I grew up and I swear to you weather like that is a completely normal occurrence every single winter. I've had a couple of friends from Europe move there (no idea why) and they spend all winter baffled because they can't ever figure out what to wear! I tell them to learn to dress in layers and take extra stuff in your car! ha Let me know how the modified bacon thing works out and then I'll try it! 

@Rainy--great plan!!! I like the sleeping in the dark thing. I Personally do that anyway. My room is referred to as the bat cave. I refuse to even allow a clock because I want it to be pitch black. I hope your exercise plan rubs off on me! 

afm--my thirst remains. I drank a 17oz bottle of water in the hour I was out and about looking for my bridal head piece and at the end of the bottle I had cotton mouth so bad I could hardly talk. My NP/boob poker friend was with me and she even found it bizarre. We came up with all kinds of things that I could have, but didn't mention pregnancy. Although, I know people get hypervolemic with pregnancy, so yeah, makes sense to be super thirsty. I also don't go to the bathroom near enough for what I'm drinking.


----------



## RainyMama

Castor oil packs over the lower abdomen are, theoretically, supposed to help clear out gunk from ye olde uterus.
The first couple times I did it, I promise you I had weird brown CM a few hours later. I felt like my gunk was really being cleared out! Some folks say that it helps reduce circulation to the area (I have some circulation issues) and others say it promotes healing. To me, it feels like more action to take and it a nice thing to do to take care of yourself. AND it involves a nice and warm hot water bottle that is comforting to me. I wouldn't do it near or after ovulation, though.

BabyO- the luna lady suggests allowing some light into the bat cave at CD 13/14, this is an attempt to simulate moon light. The idea is that we are ideally ovulating "on time" mid-cycle. And ideally, it would be during the full moon! Then our periods would start with the new moon.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I peed on a stick. Hard to say if there was a faint line. Maybe? I've had so much water my pee was totally clear. 

Help! Suggestions from those who have been preggo before?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I tried to take a picture of it. FDH has a huge life changing type interview this week so he's being all clingy as he prepares for it. It's hard to sneak away to post!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## RainyMama

I seeeeee it! Take a pink dye like first response!!!!!!! Do it now!


----------



## RainyMama

Dammit babyo i am excited right now!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm trying to hold it for a while before I try again. Too much water!!! I cut myself off from water and I have sawdust mouth. I think in another two hours I'll claim GI upset and hide in the bathroom!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Holy cow bags babyO... I totally see something there! Eeeeee!!! I hope so hard this your bfp!


----------



## RainyMama

Just wanted to post something, I accidentally unsubscribed.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Survey says.....
 



Attached Files:







securedownload-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> Survey says.....

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! BABYO!!!! 

I saw this and quite literally JUMPED UP AND DOWN AND SQUEALED! My partner was all ARE YOU OK when he came running into the bedroom where I was holed up hiding with some almond butter & rice milk for my snackie snack. :) 

DUDE BABYO I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! EEEEEEE!!! 

How are you going to tell your partner, or how have you told him already?! 

Congratulations! :D


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats! I told you the other day that it sounded like something burrowing into your womb!!!!!!!!!! You are going to be knocked up when you get married! But you won't be big yet! Perfect! Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I told him via some strategically placed baby socks. It looks like there are only little girl socks from this photo, but there are an equal number of both.

As excited as I am, the only thought I can muster is "Holy Shit."

How long is that going to be the only thought I'm capable of having?
 



Attached Files:







securedownload-2.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OperationBbyO

A) When and where are we going to make our Pregnant with Mirena thread?

B) Look! I got the fruit ticker!!

C) I hope this bean sticks and I don't MC.

D) The story about why this particular pregnancy is so meaningful and powerful to me.

In 2007, my mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I was slated to start graduate school that fall, but as an only child, the bulk of her care fell to me. I wanted to stay home with her, but she insisted that I go so she could see me get as far as possible. I spent half the week in classes, and then drove back and was my mother's care taker the other half of the week. Halfway through my first year of graduate school, on January 20th 2008, she earned her angel wings. My mother was one of the two most important people in my life, the other being my grandmother. Incidentally, my grandmother also lost her own mother to cancer at the same age, 28. 

Thanksgiving 2010, my grandmother became ill. I work at a major medical center, so I moved her in with me and took her to some of the best doctors in the world. Cancer is an evil thing though, and she too was diagnosed with terminal disease. She earned her wings January 26th, last year. 

January is a hard month for me. My birthday and two very difficult anniversaries. I spent this entire month talking to my mother and grandmother, telling them what a wonderful gift it would be to get pregnant this month. How it would bring back joy to an otherwise dreadful month. I conceived between the anniversary of both of their deaths. 

My due date is my mother's birthday. 

Though I am not religious, I believe the world moves in deeply connected ways and I know better than to question what the world gives me. Today I am thankful.


----------



## RainyMama

Much love to you Babyo- I am totally teared up. That is positively beautiful. I am in awe of what I just read. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Utterly beautiful babyo xx massive congratulations to you hun xx so so happy for you xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls how reliable are IC's??


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls I totally forgot, we set up a page for ex-mirena pregnant ladies back in 2010 when a few of us on here got our bfps!! Its not been used for some time, but its still there. We could use that one if you like???
Here's the link, what do you guys think???

www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/468009-ex-mirena-graduates-11.html


----------



## RainyMama

lucyoz34 said:


> Girls how reliable are IC's??

I have no personal experience, but if you can see a second line then take a FRER or similar! C'mon BFPs!


----------



## RainyMama

Also I noticed your temp shot way up!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So should I _still_ be spotting? Because I am. It's just light to dark brown, zero red/pink at all. It's only when I wipe and then this morning we BDed and it wasn't on him, but it TMI---kind of smeared down my thigh. Again, only brown. (sorry to be so gross). 

My body is so weird.


----------



## lucyoz34

Well this morning I tested and got a very very very feint line on an IC. I've tested since and got nothing. All very strange. Temp shot right up this morning, but not sure if that was due to me having a drink last night? Going to test again in the morning I think. Just really worried that I might start spotting and whatever might be there is just washed away.


----------



## lucyoz34

Spotting in early pregnancy is quite normal babyo, its old blood, so it'll be from where your little bean has burrowed in nice and deep!


----------



## OperationBbyO

lucy--so frustrating!! To get a + and then not. Is your ticker right? IT looks like there's plenty of time left to get a REAL bfp.

As for my little jelly bean...that sucker must be heading to China!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Lol!! Have you got any symptoms yet??
Yea my tickers right, give or take a day or so, I'm
9dpo. Going by previous months I start spotting at 9/10dpo :-(. Ive got my whole body literally smothered in progesterone cream! I've got a permanent niggly crampy feel in my lower tummy. Oh I dunno!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Other than thirst, I don't have any symptoms. Ok, well I do feel constantly nauseated, but I can't decide if it's real, or if my mind is making it up. If I start barfing my guts up, I'll know it's real. 

I'll start the Lucy cheer!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Calasen

Congrats babyO xxx

Good luck Lucy :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah thanks calasen x not getting my hopes up though. Hope your doing ok hun, looking forward to having you back xx

Babyo The only time in your life you'll look forward to puking!!! You must be so excited!! Thank you for the cheer got my fingers toes and legs crossed!!


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance: Congratulations Operation! A definate positive. Ive read loads of posts about women in early pregnancy who spotted for quite a while, so try to relax. Fingers crossed for you! And WAY before May which is great, 1st real month of trying you lucky thing. Are you going to keep it quiet at your wedding or let everyone know? :thumbup: 

Lucy :dance: fingers and toes crossed. 

Rainy mama - what cd are you now? Im CD 4. Hmmm, I do eat low fat yoghurt as well. I dont need to get fatter though! Im also being slack with cutting back on the coffee as with studying I really need it. Next month if no luck it will be the next thing to go.

Ginger - ARRRGH! Its Monday here already - I want to know if you get your BFP already! I know its early - but you never know? Is the moving all over and done with?

AFM - -32nd birthday yesterday. Was working, on AF and nearly ripped a few heads off! My sister has just had a baby (in the UK) and hasnt bothered to answer texts/phone/skype to say happy birthday or tell me about the baby. Was feeling very delicate and a bit sorry for myself. Got home and DH made a fuss of me, got some lovely gifts from DH and a good friend, ate takeaway and had a much needed early night. Hopefully going to snap out of the low mood, but got practice (oral) exams today and tomorrow and always get pretty anxious. Better go and do some work! Good luck with testing today ladies! I cant wait to get my OPKs out again and feel like Im getting closer to the goal! :baby:


----------



## gardenofedens

YAY! Congrats BabyO! What cycle off Mirena was this for you? So thrilled for you! And I was totally crying at the post about your mom and grandma...what a special gift for you from them. Spotting is quite normal but you can always request progesterone pills or creams from your dr. I didn't spot but I started the progesterone pills at about five weeks because my progesterone tests came back low for pregnancy. I'm finally done with them now that I'm ten weeks and I'm still terrified that I could mc. I'm so glad I have my doppler though so I can check the baby's heartbeat whenever I get the urge!

Rainy - sorry the :witch: got you, everything crossed for you this cycle. We tried SMEP without any luck but DH's issue is probably why. I've heard of TONS of success stories from it!

Ginger - Definitely crazy weather. Our "storm" lasted all of a couple days and it's up in the 70s again. It's great for me...but not for business! :(

BabyDreamer - Happy belated Bday! Mine was a couple weeks ago and I think everyone forgot, lol. Even my DH didn't remember until that afternoon when I not-so-nicely bit his head off for forgetting. Oops. lol

Lucy and Calasen - :hug: and :dust: to you both!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Happy happy birthday Dreamers! I hope it was lovely. The take away and such with your partner sounds really nice. :) 

@babyO - I really get perturbed, generally speaking, with the whole 'I know a person who x' stories people tell so frequently. They sound so unbelievable so often. But. That being said. I'ma tell a 'I know someone who...' story now.  

One of my closest friends in the whole entire world had a little guy two years ago. She didn't realize she was even pregnant until she was almost 4 months in. Because she had a full on bright red littered with clots and all period every month, on time, like normal, every. single. month. Right up until her 7th month! She would freak out every month too, it was reallyreally super hard on her, emotionally and mentally. I don't blame her, I know I would flip out too. She's a Dr of Neuroscience, and a research scientist in charge of a mid-sized lab... her medical Drs are some of the best in the world. And her OB? Kept telling her there was nothing at all wrong, that these things sometimes happen etc. 

The point of all of that was just to say that sometimes odd or concerning things happen in pregnancy, and it's nothing to be concerned about. Sometimes, there is a problem, but others there is nothing at all wrong. It's just an odd and stressful thing that's happening. So, were I you, I'd do my damnedest to not worry (which would be impossible, were I you, I am sure!), and wait until I could see my Doc. 

I'M STILL SO EXCITED FOR YOU EEEE!!! I kept exploding with little squeals all day, my poor partner didn't *quite* understand why I was so extremely thrilled to pieces that a person on the internet had conceived. :) 

Ok! Me! I tested this morning. Negative. I'm only 6dpo... but I'm crampy. I'm also utterly exhausted. My partner told me this morning, while I was dressed after my shower, that 'Wow! Your boobs look so *pert* and *perky* today!'. I'm not sure if it's because they're swollen from muscle soreness from moving, or impending af though. We'll see, I guess! 

Moving. It happened. Lots went wrong, five helpers ended up canceling for various reasons. But, we got it done. All the furniture is arranged. The kitchen is completely unpacked. I have a list of things to buy a mile and a half long. But OMG I LOVE my house SO SO MUCH! I am so so so excited to finally be living here! OH MAN and the kids rooms? They're PERFECT! The kids are incredibly happy. And that's what *really* matters, you know? :D 

Tomorrow : More unpacking. More arranging. And I'll pee on another stick, I'm sure. :)


----------



## RainyMama

I started replying to this earlier on my phone but it got upset with me and closed the window and I lost all of my lovely words.
Ahem.
Lucy- super exciting about your faint positive! I used dollar store tests, which are probably similar to the internet cheapies, only encased in plastic. When I took the test apart (like a complete fool and lunatic!) it looked to me exactly like the images of IC I have seen online. Anyway, I did not see even a faint line once it had dried completely. So, I think it sounds good for you! I am sure you will keep us posted each day that you test!
BabyO- I have heard of lots of women spotting quite a bit through a pregnancy, and I had a cousin who claimed to have light periods through most of her pregnancy and she produced and healthy baby :) 
Hi Calasen! When is your next appointment with your new Doctor??
Edens- hello! Can't believe DH forgot about your birthday! Terrible!
Dreamers- I am CD2. Although it is still Sunday here. Monday I'll be CD3. I haven't ordered my OPKs yet, I am about to momentarily. Very exciting!!

I am a little bit confused about AF. I am still waiting for her to really show. So far I've just been spotting, with the exception of what seemed like a normal amount of AF blood (dark red) in the toilet this afternoon, followed by a tiny bit of brown, and then nothing coming out at all since before dinner. 
You know of my wishful thinking ways. I have a gut feeling, though, that this is just a continuation of my body's adjustment post-Mirena. I had no AF during the Mirena days and so this stinks of Mirena! Damn it!

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## RainyMama

gingerfaerie said:


> Happy happy birthday Dreamers! I hope it was lovely. The take away and such with your partner sounds really nice. :)
> 
> @babyO - I really get perturbed, generally speaking, with the whole 'I know a person who x' stories people tell so frequently. They sound so unbelievable so often. But. That being said. I'ma tell a 'I know someone who...' story now.
> 
> One of my closest friends in the whole entire world had a little guy two years ago. She didn't realize she was even pregnant until she was almost 4 months in. Because she had a full on bright red littered with clots and all period every month, on time, like normal, every. single. month. Right up until her 7th month! She would freak out every month too, it was reallyreally super hard on her, emotionally and mentally. I don't blame her, I know I would flip out too. She's a Dr of Neuroscience, and a research scientist in charge of a mid-sized lab... her medical Drs are some of the best in the world. And her OB? Kept telling her there was nothing at all wrong, that these things sometimes happen etc.
> 
> The point of all of that was just to say that sometimes odd or concerning things happen in pregnancy, and it's nothing to be concerned about. Sometimes, there is a problem, but others there is nothing at all wrong. It's just an odd and stressful thing that's happening. So, were I you, I'd do my damnedest to not worry (which would be impossible, were I you, I am sure!), and wait until I could see my Doc.
> 
> I'M STILL SO EXCITED FOR YOU EEEE!!! I kept exploding with little squeals all day, my poor partner didn't *quite* understand why I was so extremely thrilled to pieces that a person on the internet had conceived. :)
> 
> Ok! Me! I tested this morning. Negative. I'm only 6dpo... but I'm crampy. I'm also utterly exhausted. My partner told me this morning, while I was dressed after my shower, that 'Wow! Your boobs look so *pert* and *perky* today!'. I'm not sure if it's because they're swollen from muscle soreness from moving, or impending af though. We'll see, I guess!
> 
> Moving. It happened. Lots went wrong, five helpers ended up canceling for various reasons. But, we got it done. All the furniture is arranged. The kitchen is completely unpacked. I have a list of things to buy a mile and a half long. But OMG I LOVE my house SO SO MUCH! I am so so so excited to finally be living here! OH MAN and the kids rooms? They're PERFECT! The kids are incredibly happy. And that's what *really* matters, you know? :D
> 
> Tomorrow : More unpacking. More arranging. And I'll pee on another stick, I'm sure. :)

Ginger- 6 DPO is so early! Isn't it funny how the partners notice the boobs? Hehe. Glad to hear you got so much done with the move, moving NEVER goes as planned. We had some helpers ditch for our last move, it made my husband so mad because we had done so much for these particular helpers. I am glad the kids are happy, and yes that is SO important!


----------



## babydreamers

Thanx for the birthday wishes, think Im over AF blues. Starting temping again tomorrow and now off work for a couple of weeks so should be able to get a proper pattern this month

Ginger - Temp chart looks good, when will you test again?

Calasen - Hello, how are you doing?

Rainy - are you going to test again?


----------



## perfectno3

congrats to all have concieved. 
i had my mirena removed last wednesday 25th January. started to have a little brown discharge over the weekend, never actually ttc before, so im very unsure whats supposed to my ovulation time? had the coil 6years, so never had monthlys anyway.
i would really appreciate any advice and suggestions please?


----------



## OperationBbyO

dreamers--HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Welcome to the 32 club! 

eden--this was my first "real" cycle off Mirena. I had it taken out 12/5, but who knows what my cycle was doing. My first real AF was 1/3, which also happens to be my birthday. This was our first real month of trying. I'm still in shock. 

Lucy--:test: I'm a bad influence.

AFM: I'm now slobbering like a rabid bull dog.

Boob report: Still nothing.

And I looked at the old graduated to pregnant after Mirena thread and nobody is there! So is it ok if I just stay here and cheer everybody on?


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I don't know. Definitely not testing today. Maybe tomorrow depending on my temp. If it goes back up I'll test. I'm still above my coverline, but definitely on a slow decline. This time last cycle, though, I was quite a bit lower.
The spotting came back this morning. It is dark red/brown/black. 
I don't do much that would harm a pregnancy, other than stress out. So I'm not going to test when I feel like I am just grasping at straws.

Welcome Pefect! Check out fertilityfriend.com or tcoyf.com to get started charting your temps and your cervical mucus. Between the two of those you can start to predict when you'll ovulate. You could also consider purchasing ovulation predictor kits and use them along with the charting. Good luck and welcome aboard!

Babyo- haha to the drooling!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@dreamers - Ohh off work sounds wonderful! I hope you're able to enjoy your time off. 

@babyO - Hehe, I'd read about excessive saliva being a pregnancy thing. I wonder when your boobs will start to inflate... Hopefully they'll skip the sore stage though! Also! I would LOVE it if you stuck around here. Oh please oh please oh please?! (maybe until a few more of us get our BFPs, then we can all move to the other thread, and still hang out here to support everyone until we've all conceived? :) ) 

@perfect - Everyone ovulates at a different time. The only way to know for sure it so begin fertility charting. It will take you a couple of cycles to begin to see the patterns of your body, but it's well worth doing. Like Rainy said, fertilityfriend.com is a really good place to start. They have a LOT of 'courses' you can take, videos to watch, information for you to get started and get the hang of it. Otherwise, the only thing you could do would be to have sex every day/every other day all month. 

A lot of people wait one or two full cycles, getting full on periods, before they begin to try after Mirena is removed. A lot of other people don't wait at all though! Some conceive right away, others it takes longer. Haha, so helpful right? ;) 

Has anyone heard from Panda? 

Me! BFN this morning. I'm 7dpo today. Still crampy. My boobs *do* feel a little... fuller, I guess is what I'd call it? But with all of the lifting I've been doing, it's no wonder. It could also easily be AF due tomorrow/Wednesday as well. I'm really thinking I'm out this month. 

I'm sloooowly getting unpacked. I'm so freaking exhausted I've been falling asleep as soon as kid-bed-time is over, around 8:45pm. Which doesn't leave me with much time to get things organized in the evenings. Ah well. It'll get done. 

Also. Our wonderful little conure, Juneau, is *not* adjusting well! He is being the most clingy little bird. He will not shush his beak unless he's on our shoulder. I keep telling him that parrot kabobs are delicious, and I have skewers that would work perfectly for roasting little Weddle's Conures... but alas. He does not believe me. :D


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- he knows you're vegan!
Babyo- don't leave us!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger--what rainy said! 

@perfect--what ginger said! lol I didn't temp and everything. I only used OPKs and then we BD like wild rabbits. It might not be the best strategy, but it apparently works sometimes. lololol

I have a highly entertaining pregnancy story for you all. I thought of starting a blog to keep our family and friends updated because we live far away from pretty much everybody. Until.....I got wind that the crazy nutter of an ex-wife kept a blog that she sent out to their immediate family and close friends...and....SHE POSTED NUDE PREGNANT PHOTOS OF HERSELF!! :haha::haha::haha:

Yeah. I'm not even going there. I have no words for this woman. Crazy doesn't even begin to describe it. 

In my own fun pregnancy announcing news I've decided how I'm going to do it at work. I'm going to get pink and blue jelly beans and mix them all up in a bowl and then buy a cute baby stamp and make a Team Pink or Team Blue? sign on card stock and stick it in the jelly beans. 

I go back and forth on when to announce. On the one hand, I don't want to go too early. On the other, if I MC, I'm going to miss work and they are all going to figure it out anyway. It's a really supportive group of women so I'm leaning towards biting the bullet next week and just doing it.

Slobber update: Someone said hi to me, and when I said hello back slobber went dribbling down my chin. Really!?! Why can't I have sore boobs like a normal person?


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Ginger- he knows you're vegan!
> Babyo- don't leave us!

Hmmm. This is a good point. I am going to start threatening to roast him for the neighbours, as an overture of neighbourliness! :D


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> @ginger--what rainy said!
> 
> @perfect--what ginger said! lol I didn't temp and everything. I only used OPKs and then we BD like wild rabbits. It might not be the best strategy, but it apparently works sometimes. lololol
> 
> I have a highly entertaining pregnancy story for you all. I thought of starting a blog to keep our family and friends updated because we live far away from pretty much everybody. Until.....I got wind that the crazy nutter of an ex-wife kept a blog that she sent out to their immediate family and close friends...and....SHE POSTED NUDE PREGNANT PHOTOS OF HERSELF!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yeah. I'm not even going there. I have no words for this woman. Crazy doesn't even begin to describe it.
> 
> In my own fun pregnancy announcing news I've decided how I'm going to do it at work. I'm going to get pink and blue jelly beans and mix them all up in a bowl and then buy a cute baby stamp and make a Team Pink or Team Blue? sign on card stock and stick it in the jelly beans.
> 
> I go back and forth on when to announce. On the one hand, I don't want to go too early. On the other, if I MC, I'm going to miss work and they are all going to figure it out anyway. It's a really supportive group of women so I'm leaning towards biting the bullet next week and just doing it.
> 
> Slobber update: Someone said hi to me, and when I said hello back slobber went dribbling down my chin. Really!?! Why can't I have sore boobs like a normal person?

....

.........

..............

BWAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! 

Who DOES that?! Also. I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to and it totally makes me a very bad person. But I giggled at you drooling when attempting to say hello. I'm sorry I'm sorry!


----------



## gingerfaerie

OH AND ALSO!!! 

Tmi. But. It's been like four days since my partner and I have Totally Done It, and I'm going a little batty. All that BDing for the whole first 2/3rds of the month must have done something to my brain! O_O


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> @ginger--what rainy said!
> 
> @perfect--what ginger said! lol I didn't temp and everything. I only used OPKs and then we BD like wild rabbits. It might not be the best strategy, but it apparently works sometimes. lololol
> 
> I have a highly entertaining pregnancy story for you all. I thought of starting a blog to keep our family and friends updated because we live far away from pretty much everybody. Until.....I got wind that the crazy nutter of an ex-wife kept a blog that she sent out to their immediate family and close friends...and....SHE POSTED NUDE PREGNANT PHOTOS OF HERSELF!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Yeah. I'm not even going there. I have no words for this woman. Crazy doesn't even begin to describe it.
> 
> In my own fun pregnancy announcing news I've decided how I'm going to do it at work. I'm going to get pink and blue jelly beans and mix them all up in a bowl and then buy a cute baby stamp and make a Team Pink or Team Blue? sign on card stock and stick it in the jelly beans.
> 
> I go back and forth on when to announce. On the one hand, I don't want to go too early. On the other, if I MC, I'm going to miss work and they are all going to figure it out anyway. It's a really supportive group of women so I'm leaning towards biting the bullet next week and just doing it.
> 
> Slobber update: Someone said hi to me, and when I said hello back slobber went dribbling down my chin. Really!?! Why can't I have sore boobs like a normal person?

O.M.G. That woman is nuts. I have a pregnancy journal on BnB and have been posting baby updates on our wedding website for the family but certainly no nude photos! Not even any belly shots - just the ultrasound pics!!

As for the drooling, I still have that at times so have fun! lol And the sore bbs happened around 6 weeks I think? That's about when my bbs exploded two cup sizes too and nipples were SO sore. They're still tender to the touch but not nearly as bad as they were. Gross and maybe tmi but now the areola is peeling a bit like it's grown too much too quickly and couldn't stretch enough. :(


----------



## gingerfaerie

Well then. My body is being... odd. Possibly concerning? Likely not. Probably just odd. 

So I'm always, always, ALWAYS cold. Freezing, all the time. I don't really consume enough calories in a day to keep warm in this climate, and I know it. (I only weigh 103lbs currently and I'm 5'7" tall. my BMI is embarrassingly low) So, always cold. I shiver when those around me are shedding layers in my home. It's been this way since I moved to the frozen north. :) 

Alright. So always cold, right? Right. Except today I've been SO HOT. Sweating, even. I've been walking around in leggings and a camisole. My 13 year old daughter has been asking me if I've lost my mind, cause she's in jeans + a hoodie and she's still cold. BUT! I don't have a fever!  

Also. Ok. So I just took a nice looooooong hot shower. I'd been working all day, and it was just so wonderful. Until. UNTIL! I freaking *fainted* in the shower. Like. Full out fall on your bum (on my face, to be more specific. cracked the heck out of my lip, bit my tongue pretty bad, bump on my forehead) lost consciousness fainted. I mean. I'm totally fine. I've fainted before in my life, so I'm not freaking out about that or anything. 

Haha, I'm mostly trying not to think of these stupid annoyances as symptoms of pregnancy. I've most likely either pushed myself beyond my limits, as I *frequently* tend to do, and am suffering from exhaustion... or I might be coming down with something, fighting something off. 

Either way. My body? It's just weird.


----------



## lucyoz34

Evening you crazy girlies! 
Welcome @perfect, good luck on your journey. Fertility friend is definitely the best place to start. Get yourself a thermometer and you'll be away!! Your body will do loads of weird stuff during the next few weeks so dont worry to much about the odd bleed. Any questions though just post them, someone on here will have an answer!
@babyo, I stupidly bought a batch of tests from amazon, so Ive been a test freak this cycle. Defo not good, |I think no news is good news sometimes! 
Happy belated birthday dreamers!!

afm, I have not a bloomin clue whats going on!! 10dpo I took two more tests this morning, both had an equally feint line. But if it was a true bfp then it would have darkened surely?? On the plus side my boobs are INSANELY painfull, but I'm not sure if thats because I've been smothering my body in progesterone cream like my life depends on it!!! I've got a crampy tummy, but as yet no spotting.........going to test again in the morning, but I can't say I'm hopefull. 

Fingers crossed for lots of bfp's girlies xx


----------



## gardenofedens

What kind of tests Lucy? Pink dyes? ICs? Post a pic!


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - I couldnt repress a little giggle either, sorry! Got a great mental image of you drooling all over someone. I cant wait to join you on the ex-mirena and conceived thread...

Ginger - Hmmmm, not going to say it. Probably means nothing, probably just exhausted from the move and being so underweight, but... :happydance:

Perfect - I agree, I would just start having fun regular sex this month and note down when you bleed while you learn about how to chart etc from fertility friend. fertility friend is really the best source of information and you can start charting on the site as well.

Lucy - I think you need to post a picture. If the line will not show up on the picture it is probably not true - if it at all visible on here it has got to be a bfp?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hope your feeling better ginger, you sound like you need a rest! And a few little calories! Look after yourself x

I'll take a pic in daylight in the morning, it shows up better than in artificial light. I'm using IC's ginger, Im not going to have time to pick up anything more reliable till the weekend due to work.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Lucy--woo hoo! I'll be stalking the thread for your picture in the morning. The light lines could be due to how much you are drinking? 

@ginger--I hope you are ok! You've had a rough week. Weird about the suddenly hot thing. I'm always cold too (I'm about 105lbs and I can freeze in July even down here in the South). I have to say, by the end of the night I've stripped down to nothing in my undies, tossed off all the covers, and I'm practically pushing OH off the bed because he tries to snuggle and it's too hot.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol BabyO - you sound just like me! I'm always freezing during the day unless it's over 90ish degrees (then I'm "warm") but at night I get so hot and find piles of clothes on the floor next to the bed in the morning!


----------



## perfectno3

thank you everyone. i suppose the best way to fall pregnant is lots of sex...oh well if i HAVE to! lol...im going to love this trying for a baby.

Lucy: when i fell for my son, i felt i was pregnant, but the test didnt show anything. whe i went to clinic to get it checked, they had to hold the test up to the light, and if you squinted a bit, you could just about make out a faint faint line. i was told if you can see a line at all, no matter how faint, it was positive. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. xx

off to look up fertility friend now....


----------



## lucyoz34

Bfn x


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Lucy--I'm sorry hun! That sucks. 

@perfect--I had the same strategy! Plus we used preseed every single time for a week and a half around my fertile time. I think it helped.

AFM....with all my spotting, my mid-wife decided she wants to do serial HCGs. So, I'm going to pop over to the lab today and Thursday. I'm so nervous I want to puke.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@lucy - GAH! I was hoping to read that you'd gotten a strong positive this morning. I'm sorry... *hugs* 

@babyO - Good luck with the testing! Let us know how it turns out? (what is a serial HCG?) 

@perfect - Yay! When you start charting, you should totally link to your chart in your signature so we can all stalk stalk stalk it. :) 

Test this morning was BFN, at 8dpo. I'm crampy. My temp dropped this morning, though no where near my cover line. I am prepared for AF to come tomorrow. Most likely, I'll start spotting today, with full af tomorrow. Sigh. Maybe next cycle. :) 

Juneau has begun to either believe that I will make him into a pudding, or he has begun to settle in. Personally, I think he Fears Me, for I am The Terrible Bird-mom Of Doooooom. 

Puh. I'm trying not to be down... but it's hard. I plan to focus on all the of awesomeness that is living in my new home to distract me from the whole 'Ugh I'm not pregnant yet what is wrong with me I'm broken' crap. And I bought the BEST coconut milk iced creams in all of ever last night in preparation for af too. What do you guys do to stay positive and distracted?


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- I was so rooting for a BFP! Big hugs to you. Still early days, could be a BFP in your future! 

Perfect- babyo's sexy time all the time plan plus preseed worked for her! The preseed is helpful if you produce only scant amounts of EWCM. It helps gets the little swimmers where they need to go. 

Babyo- are you still spotting? I would be so nervous too. Keep us in the loop!
What is/was your spotting like?

Ginger- still early for hpts, let us know if AF shows. I forgot to check out your temps, I will after I post this. Above cover line is good nes, though. As far as staying positive, I have been getting a bit spiritual these days. I believe in reincarnation or that somehow the angels/souls are involved in pre-selecting the parents. This sounds wacky, but I feel like our baby has already chosen us and is waiting for a healthy fertilized egg to implant and that it is just a matter of getting all of our ducks in a row. I was really sad this weekend and strangely I keep seeing rainbows everyday since I started bleeding. Seems like some kind of message from the universe reminding me that everything is as it should be. No rainbow this AM actually, but I am feeling better anyway and my bleeding/spotting stopped. Last night I had happy tears I was feeling so much love for my little family.

Ginger/Edens/Dreamers/Lucy - I tried to put my chart in my siggy, wil you please check it out. I have had a really light AF. I am scared to test again cuz I feel like I am grasping at straws. Also I feel very not pregnant, everything I felt before is long gone except for my weird big areolas. If this AF why so light? Issues adjusting from mirena? Should my temp be lower by now? Last month at this time it was in the high 97s. 
I am over thinking this. :)
Thanks for any input, sorry to be verbose, again! :) :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

The serial HCGs are just blood test for the pregnancy hormone, to make sure they are in the right range and doubling appropriately. TMI ALERT!!!! We BD Sunday morning and there was more than a little bit, but not a moderate amount of spotting. My thought was that activity cleared everything else out because I haven't spotted since. Not even a teeny tiny bit. I think I just had significant implantation bleeding. But, the midwife wants to be sure. A couple of sticks for peace of mind is fine by me! I'm still nervous though. I want my little jelly bean to be ok in there!!!! 

I'm pretty sure jelly bean is still attached because I'm insanely thirsty again. But now with slobber. Thirsty and slobbering.....oh boy! 

@Rainy--I would go ahead and test one more time. You never know. And if AF was crazy light for you, then you may just be preggers. I'd give it several days and then try one more time. 

@perfect--yeah, sorry I forgot to explain what Preseed was. I have no idea what kind of CM I produce, but my approach was the more, the merrier. If you decide to use it, remember: less is more! Otherwise you'll have a slip and slide in the bed!


----------



## perfectno3

Thank you. Sorry to say I had to google ewcm too!
I really need to work on my shorthand lol!
I'll be trying everything, it's just weird 'trying'
Will google preseed too.
Thank you ladies x


----------



## gingerfaerie

@perfect - It all felt very odd to me at first too, but at this point it's second nature! Funny how fast that changed for me. I had my Mirena out on November 1st. :) You'll pick it all up quickly, I'm sure. :) 

@ rainy - Woo! I get to stalk your chart! :D As far as testing goes... Herm. I would test again in a couple of days if I were you, but I wouldn't expect anything. My last af, the second after my Mirena was removed, was super super light as well. I can't remember, when was your removed? Either way. Good luck. My fingers are all crossed for you... 

@babyO - How long will it take for you to get the test results back? I'm glad the spotting stopped. I'd have been worrying myself sick. 

Sloooooowly the unpacking goes... OMG and holy cow it was SIXTY DEGREES here today and SUNNY! This has never happened. Ever. In january. In all of the years that I've lived here. My 13 year old went for a two and a half hour walk. I wished so hard I could have joined her. :)


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - Im not sure AF being light can be relied apon, but your temp is still above coverline - despite bleeding. That is odd. It should drop if your not pregnant. I think you've got 3 options
1. :test:
2. Wait until 18 dpo, if temp still high :test: (pretty unlikely to get a false -ve at this point
3. Pretend you've moved on to next cycle and start OPKs if + today - :test: (turns positive with HCG as well)
Fingers crossed! :thumbup:
PS love the idea of the baby already being chosen, just waiting for the right time - might use that myself, its a nice image.

Ginger - temp is still way above coverline, no way of knowing which its going to go. If AF doesnt arrive today - even if you have a BFN you'll be relieved to get a longer LP :winkwink: Ive been writing myself a little list in the 2ww each month of good reasons for BFN (save some more money, finish exams etc). i am getting pretty impatient though - and its definately getting harder

Lucy - that is pure torture! You poor thing, hope your OK. :hugs: Could still be BFP as it is early

AFM - I want to be pregnant RIGHT FREAKING NOW :rofl: Sorry, little bit of frustration slipped out. Spoke to my sis on skype and feel much better, have seen pics of baby boy (she has a perfect pair now!), I told her she was a jammy cow but she did have to go through 2 mc to get them - so not really! She seemed really happy, just sad Im so far away. I need a baby hit! (like an addict, dont want to hit a baby!)

Anyway, hope you ladies are having a lovely day, chins up and think positive :happydance:


----------



## Calasen

hey girls :) And welcome new girls :) :wave:

I'm still waiting for the :witch: to arrive so not quite back yet but I just caught up with the thread :)

Lucy honey be careful how much of the progesterone cream you use as too much in body can be as preventative as too little. :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Just running through for a second. My first hcg level came back at 106. The normal range is really wide so that's within normal. Now to wait two days to have the second one. urg.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- sigh, I think it is AF. Just a gut feeling. 
However
Dreamers- I was thinking of testing 5 days after I started bleeding. I read that hcg shouldn't take more than 3-5 days to register + after implantation. Also, if my temp starts going back down I will wave the white surrender flag. :)
My opks aren't here yet!!!!

Babyo- I think your current lack of spotting is wonderful news. Sounds like an attached jelly bean to me.

Oh and Ginger? don't forget to take care if yourself- rest and walk and eat especially if your body thinks it would feel good. This move has been so crazy for you! If you too have a bean your body will lots of TLC. I am serious! I know your type, I can sense it even from here, you are a super hard working perfectionist who takes care of everyone else before herself. Am I right??


----------



## gingerfaerie

@dreamers - I have been thinking the same thing... even if af doesn't show tomorrow, then I'll be thrilled at having a longer LP when it shows the next day. :) I've also stolen your idea, and I started a journal today of Things To Be Grateful For During My TWW. And we all understand your frustration! We all feel it sometimes too. Totally. :) 

@babyO - It's awesome that you already have the first round of blood draws done, and already have your results. I'm sorry you have to wait two whole days for the next ones. For real. I'd be climbing the walls! :) 

@rainy - I... um. Yeah. Haha. You totally DO have my number. :D Tonight my 7 year old son tried to make me sit down on the couch and 'relax' for awhile. He offered to clear the table after dinner, and talked his sister into offering to wash the dishes. Haha, but like an idiot, I declined, and instead whipped up vegan chocolate mousse for the family, and cleaned the kitchen while they ate it. It's so *hard* for me to 'relax'. You're right, I really need to rest some. Thank you for your kind words. :)

And in that vein, I am currently snuggling in on the couch with a fuzzy blankie and mind-numbing trashy reality television. And coconut milk iced creams. :D 

@calasen - It's good to hear from you! I hope you're doing well. How is wedding panning coming along? :)

Me! No spotting yet, I was expecting it all day. I *am* VERY crampy though. I'm hoping I managed to have a one day longer LP this month. That'd be keen! I fully expect all out af tomorrow though. 

Unpacking is still coming along nicely. I had several meetings today, which kept me out of the house for far too long. So I'm behind 'schedule'. Haha. But really? Who the heck am I fooling with my expected time frame? I'm so silly sometimes. :)


----------



## WantOneMore43

Hi I'm new around here so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I had my mirena removed Aug 19, 2011 my latest 3 cycles have been 44 days, then 40 and my last one was a whopping 50 days. My last AF I had spotting on Jan 8 then a day of normal flow on the 9 th and spotting from the 10th to 12th. So far I'm on Cd 23 I've only been checking cm. I've had a couple of stretchy cm days but I don't think it's real ewcm. So I'm going to make an appointment to see my doc next week but wondered if you gals might think if this is mirena related.

Thanks


----------



## babydreamers

WantOneMore43 said:


> Hi I'm new around here so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I had my mirena removed Aug 19, 2011 my latest 3 cycles have been 44 days, then 40 and my last one was a whopping 50 days. My last AF I had spotting on Jan 8 then a day of normal flow on the 9 th and spotting from the 10th to 12th. So far I'm on Cd 23 I've only been checking cm. I've had a couple of stretchy cm days but I don't think it's real ewcm. So I'm going to make an appointment to see my doc next week but wondered if you gals might think if this is mirena related.
> 
> Thanks

Welcome. Hmmm, dont think so, 5 months out mirena hormones should be long gone. What were your cycles like before? Some people have really long and random cycles, but I think its good your seeing you doctor about it. 

Babyo - 106 seems pretty good considering your just on 4 weeks now. Of course, it will be the next result that will give more information - fingers crossed it will increasing nicely

Welcome back Calasen, raring to go again I hope :hugs:

Ginger hope you enjoyed your break, sounds like you need to eat plenty more coconut milk ice cream :icecream:

AFM 2nd day temping today, really hoping now I can be consistent with timings I will finally get a clear pattern this month and know for sure when I ovulated. Im still going with EPO and full milk but havent got round to buying any full fat yoghurt. REALLY hope we can get a lot of BD in this month so I feel were in with a decent chance. Might be tricky - a busy month.


----------



## perfectno3

re the baby already chosen idea; when my friend fell pregnant after ten years of trying, my daughter who was only 9, said you had to wait so long because the angels decide that you deserve an extra special baby, one who needs the perfect parents, so you have to have to wait until that extra special baby is ready to be born. its because they they think you are too special to have just any baby, it has to be the 'right' baby.
i thought this was similar to your idea? very cute tho


----------



## gingerfaerie

@OneMore - Welcome to our little group! :) I would not think Mirena had anything to do with what you're experiencing this far after removal. I'm glad you're seeing your doctor! Good luck with it. :) 

@perfect - That's a really great story. Your daughter sounds like she has a lot of empathy. :) 

So me! Well. My temp stayed where it was this morning. Which is well above my cover line... but still lower than it had been a few days ago. Negative test this morning. I'm using the internet cheapies. I'm taking them with my first morning urine, mainly because it's the *only* time it's not incredibly dilute all day. I'm 9dpo. AF is due today. I'm still super crampy. I feel like anything that was going to show up would have by now, since af is due today. I'm going to focus on being pleased as punch IF I have a longer luteal phase this month. We'll see if no af today. I'm sure she'll come tomorrow. ;)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger--Fingers crossed that the nasty relative doesn't show up today (or tomorrow...or ever!! muahahahahahaha!! Ok, it's obvious what I think of AF. lol)

@perfect--That is so cute! I tend to think the same way as your daughter! 

@dreamers--are you going to try the grapefruit juice thing too? I ate tons of grapefruit and drank grapefruit juice last month (Ruby Red). I have no idea if it helped, but it didn't hurt apparently. I happen to like it and drink it normally though. 

@onemore--From what I understand, the effects of Mirena disappear basically as soon as it's removed. It released local rather than systemic hormone. The types of cycles you had before will probably be your best indicator of what is normal for you. How long did you have Mirena? There are lots of other things that will impact your cycle: age, general health status/underlying medical problems, etc.


----------



## gingerfaerie

GUYS!!! I think I might be losing my mind. Um. Herm. 

You know how my partner is an environmental engineer? Who reads test strips and things all day for a living? Well. He saw my morning test on the counter. And he said. Oh! You got a faint line this morning! Maybe it'll get darker in the next few days! And I was like... ok first. That's not how THESE tests work. THESE tests are positive if there is any line no matter how faint. And ok second. There is NOT a faint line [redacted] (due to my foul filthy sailor talk) it. I just looked at that thing... oh wait. Yeah.. shit. There IS a faint line. I think? Maybe? 

I cannot get a good photograph of this damned test. But here are the best ones I could get. What do you think? O_O
 



Attached Files:







2.1.12.cheapie.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 8









2.1.11.cheapie.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ah! Too blurry on my screen! FRER!!

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## RainyMama

I think I see a line, but I am not sure I am looking at it correctly? Def take a FRER!!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ok. I tested with a FRER. Um. Guys? 

It's positive. 

O_O

Sorry about the image quality. My real camera is still packed. My phone apparently hates me. 

O_O 

I am in shock...
 



Attached Files:







bfp!.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 15









frerpositive.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 9









positive!.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OperationBbyO

I can totally see the faint line on the first one! And that's on my phone's tiny screen!!!

I started hoping around going "she got her BFP!" and my OH just shakes his head and says: I hope we have a boy. Lol

Woot!!! Yay ginger!!!


----------



## Calasen

yay ginger!! XXX Congrats :)

Welcome wantsonemore :)

Wedding plannings on hold as can't do much now until the 6 month mark when can set up gift list :) Been focusing on losing weight and thanks to amazing support from OH and swapping chocolate for a Graze box (thats our referral link if anyone wants to try a free box :) we get vouchers for money off if you do, not sure they ship outside uk though) have so far lost 8lbs in the past few weeks :) All for the making of the baby !!! :)

I am actually over the hump of the loss i think and starting to feel motivated and excited again, and the new diet is also giving me higher energy levels and having a wonderful effect on my evil medical conditions.

Just waiting on the :witch: now to get back to TTC.

Ginger and Operation hope you both have a very happy and healthy 9 months and share the :dust: :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Thanks everyone! I... am still just floored. Like. Woah. I can't believe I'm... pregnant. I don't FEEL pregnant. I thought for SURE I was out this month. Really. O_O 

@babyO - Duuuuuude can we totally be bumb buddies?! You're only a week further along than me! 

I'm just... shocked. Like. I can't stop saying it, that I'm shocked. I was shaking so hard when I saw the line on the FRER. I kept shaking for the longest time. Haha, I told my partner via EMAIL. What the heck is WRONG with me? 

@calasen - It's so good to hear from you! Ohhh, congratulations on the weight loss. That's super exciting! So much baby dust for you. Here, roll about in it. You can have loads! :) 

@rainy - Haha, I am so glad you could see the line in the first photos! I am not losing my mind! I hope you get yours this cycle. You're going to be so prepared with your opks and your temping. You can time your BDing, it'll be awesome. :) 

Guys. I'm... shocked...


----------



## RainyMama

Onemore- I think it could be related. The synthetic hormones are out of your system by now, sure, but who is to say how well your body will adjust to making its own hormones? 
I can't remember and I am on my phone, have you started charting yet? 
Are you otherwise healthy? Your cycles sound so frustrating, I'm sorry. I think you'll find this group of ladies wonderfully supportive. Welcome!

Dreamers- definitely we will need to increase the BDing this cycle! I am thinking every other night from cd10-20? Depending on ovulation of course. My DH and i go to bed at different times and my son is always in bed with us in the AM, so i think every single night isn't realistic for us. 
I meant to get grapefruit juice this AM, but forgot. I tested this AM and now feel ready to start a new cycle, haha! I am on cd5. 

Perfect- curious that you say that! My DS has been telling me that he lived in the moon before he decided to come down to our house. My DH would say that we "made" him but DS adamantly maintains that he was already made when he was watching us from the moon! The eeriest part is he told us that he was buried in the ground before he was in the moon. DS will be 4 in march. He has been talking about this for a few months. So. Weird.


----------



## RainyMama

HOLY CRAP! I didn't see your other test till after I posted my novella. Congratulations! Felicidades! 
HOLY CRAP! Woooooohooooo! 
More proof that tons of BDing is key :)


----------



## WantOneMore43

Thanks to everyone for your response. 



RainyMama said:


> Onemore- I think it could be related. The synthetic hormones are out of your system by now, sure, but who is to say how well your body will adjust to making its own hormones?
> I can't remember and I am on my phone, have you started charting yet?
> Are you otherwise healthy? Your cycles sound so frustrating, I'm sorry. I think you'll find this group of ladies wonderfully supportive. Welcome!
> 
> My cycles were irregular before the Mirena (which I had for 3 1/2 years) but I was also 120lbs overweight then. Currently I still have about 20lbs to lose so probably that along with being 39 years old is not helping:)
> 
> I haven't started charting yet as my four year old keeps getting me up in the middle of the night so was just checking CM - don't seem to have much of that either.
> 
> Up until now I have just thought it's okay it will happen but after writing down that I'm 39 years old maybe I'm just getting too old!! Still feel like I'm 25 though:winkwink:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hey, does anyone know if I can take TOO much folic acid? My Google-fu is failing me. There is folic acid in my multi... should I take more in addition to that? 

My apt with my new Doc is next week! I'm excited. I'm thinking about trying to get in to see my GP in the mean time? Or is that silly, since I'll see my new Midwife next Wednesday? 

Oh dear. I have something new to obsess over. O_O


----------



## Calasen

gingerfaerie said:


> Hey, does anyone know if I can take TOO much folic acid? My Google-fu is failing me. There is folic acid in my multi... should I take more in addition to that?
> 
> My apt with my new Doc is next week! I'm excited. I'm thinking about trying to get in to see my GP in the mean time? Or is that silly, since I'll see my new Midwife next Wednesday?
> 
> Oh dear. I have something new to obsess over. O_O

I don't think you can take too much honey as I am pretty much overdosing on the folic acid for other reasons :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger---BUMP BUDDIES!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! We both have little poppy seeds! Shall I pass the sticky bean glue over to you too? lol

As far as the folic acid goes, the msg from my mid-wife was (and I'm quoting her): at least 400mcg folic acid and 30mg Iron. That's all I know. 

@Hi Calasen! I've missed you! I'm glad to see things are perking up for you. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Calasen- so glad to have you back on the board!

Ginger- here is what I found on folate:
"Folate intake should not exceed 250 percent of the government's recommended daily value (1,000 mcg)"


----------



## OperationBbyO

Think of me tomorrow ladies. I go in for my second HCG level. I'll be stalking my medical record all day waiting for the results.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I will definitely be thinking of you and little jelly bean. I'm sure it goes without saying that you should let us know as soon as you know.

Ginger/Babyo/Edens/Panda (if you're out there!)- if you'd be so kind as to answer some burning questions I have: 
What cycle day do think you conceived?
Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs?
If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile?
If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated?
Did you use pre-seed?
Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods)

Thanks for humoring me if you take the time to answer these questions. :hugs:


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance: Congratulations Ginger! I had a feeling this might be your month. You must be SOOOOO excited. Here they recommend 500 mcg daily, how much is in your multivitamin? You need to check there is no vit a in there as its bad for babies (most of them dont contain it anyway)

Calasen - :thumbup: Well done, 8lbs is loads! Should help with the TTC if you needed to lose it. Hurry up AF!

Rainy - Cant see any more of your chart past the 31st and of course I NEED to know what your temps are doing! :haha: Im really hoping to get a bit more BDing in. Not sure if Ill get my way though. Its no surprise Ive got no BFP - only getting it once or twice a month! Not fair. :cry:

AFM just spent the whole day doing a practice exam and didnt think about babies for several hours :happydance: However my stupid temp chart seems all crazy again even though Im doing it at the same time everyday now. Maybe I will try vaginal temping after all. OOh, just remembered, forgot to OPK today as well. If you'll excuse me ladies, I have a stick to pee on :wave:


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Babyo- I will definitely be thinking of you and little jelly bean. I'm sure it goes without saying that you should let us know as soon as you know.
> 
> Ginger/Babyo/Edens/Panda (if you're out there!)- if you'd be so kind as to answer some burning questions I have:
> What cycle day do think you conceived?
> Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs?
> If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile?
> If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated?
> Did you use pre-seed?
> Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods)
> 
> Thanks for humoring me if you take the time to answer these questions. :hugs:

I am positive I ovulated on CD21 last month. Because we BDed every day though, I don't know which day's sperm fertilized the egg.... I think that's what you're asking? (please correct me if I've misunderstood!)

Yes, we BDed every day of the whole cycle, until I was absolutely 100% *certain* that I had ovulated. I ovulated about 24 hours after my positive OPK. 

I did have ewcm, for the very very fiRST time! It showed up about 24 hours before I ovulated. :)

My temp did spike, and stayed elevated for three consecutive days. My chart is linked in my signature for your viewing pleasure. :) 

I used preseed, but not within 3-5 days of ovulation. I was so excited for my very first ewcm that I didn't want to interfere with it. It was like, oh my body is working, I should let it work! If that makes sense? 

This past cycle, I drank a ton of grapefruit juice. That was the only big change from the previous cycle. And for me... I DID get ewcm finally! 

My daily Things I Take are : a very complete multi powder (I linked you before), B complex, Lysine, Olive Leaf, Maca, 2,000mg vitamin C, fish oil liquid (my only concession of non-vegan-things in near 18 years...) 

My partner takes a TON of supplements every day : Zinc, D, calcium, Lysine, 12,000mg vitamin C (no joke), four different kinds of liquid fish oil, Maca, E, cranberry, B complex, magnesium, flax oil liquid. 

I'm also vegan, and he might as well be vegan. (he has fish a few times per year, and will eat goat cheese a few times per year as well... but that's it) Not that I think it made a difference, but full disclosure and all that. :) 

I also had a really uncomfortable UTI this past cycle, and I was on amoxicillian. 

I hope all of that was helpful! You're going to get so much BDing in this month around when you ovulate. It'll be awesome. Here. Have more baby dust than one could possibly shake a stick at. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

So I've mentioned that I'm just a liiiiiiiittle batty, yes? Yes. So I took three different tests this morning. You know. Cause I wanted to be SURE sure. Ha. Here they are, much more easy to see now. :)

The FRER is darker than yesterday. The digi is clear as day, no mistaking things there. I tried to find the kind with the conception indicator (the pregnant 1-2 weeks thing). I went to three different stores, and no one had it. The internet cheapie test though, it's still so faint as to almost not be there. 

I thought the comparison was neat. :)
 



Attached Files:







2.2.12.positive.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6









2.2.12.digi.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 6









2.2.12.frer.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 6









2.2.12.ic.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gingerfaerie

babydreamers said:


> :happydance: Congratulations Ginger! I had a feeling this might be your month. You must be SOOOOO excited. Here they recommend 500 mcg daily, how much is in your multivitamin? You need to check there is no vit a in there as its bad for babies (most of them dont contain it anyway)
> 
> Calasen - :thumbup: Well done, 8lbs is loads! Should help with the TTC if you needed to lose it. Hurry up AF!
> 
> Rainy - Cant see any more of your chart past the 31st and of course I NEED to know what your temps are doing! :haha: Im really hoping to get a bit more BDing in. Not sure if Ill get my way though. Its no surprise Ive got no BFP - only getting it once or twice a month! Not fair. :cry:
> 
> AFM just spent the whole day doing a practice exam and didnt think about babies for several hours :happydance: However my stupid temp chart seems all crazy again even though Im doing it at the same time everyday now. Maybe I will try vaginal temping after all. OOh, just remembered, forgot to OPK today as well. If you'll excuse me ladies, I have a stick to pee on :wave:

Ohhh, how is the OPKing going for you? I'm so excited that you're using them, and I hope so hard that you get more BDing in this month! 

You did... you told me it was my month from the beginning. Hehe, are you sure you're not psychic? :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

What cycle day do think you conceived? *Sadly I have it all down OCD style in my planner. It was 24 hours after my first positive OPK and the day after I had all sorts of weird ov cramps. I think CD15. I had ice pick style pains 8 days later that I think was implantation.*
Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs? *We BD every other day from the time AF was over until I got my + opk. Meaning we BD Saturday (twice), not on Sunday, then twice again on Monday with my first + opk. Then we kept BD every day until I got a - opk just to be sure.*
If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile? *I'm not a CM girl! lol*
If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated? *I also don't temp. I'd be too obsessed.*
Did you use pre-seed? *Yes! Starting that Saturday that we BD twice. I used it every. single. time. 2g worth. I have no idea what my actual CM is like so I thought I'd try this.*
Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods) *I drank/ate tons of grapefruit before ov, but that's because I like it anyway. I currently have a big bottle sitting on my desk.  I tried to eat as many fruits and veggies as possible and so did DH. We also umm...(TMI) finished the deed in a variety of positions, just to be on the safe side. Plus it keeps it interesting!*


----------



## OperationBbyO

dreamers--how are you liking opks? I stuck mine on the back of the toilet, otherwise, I forgot.


----------



## RainyMama

Thank you pregnant friends! You guys are super awesome. 

Dreamers- my chart is wacky, I keep getting error messages. My temps are also wacky. Yesterday it went up to 98.5 and I promptly peed on a stick, hehe. Of course as I mentioned it was BFN. Yesterday I had a tiny bit more spotting, I think today it is finally done and my temp is at 98.0. So finally making more sense. I was getting worried, if my temps were going to stay in the mid 98s how would I see the thermal shift? 

MY OPKs have not shipped yet. What the heck??? I am thinking of canceling the order and just getting some from target, though they won't be as cheap. When am I supposed to start peeing on them?


----------



## RainyMama

Duplicate, sorry


----------



## OperationBbyO

I used the target brand ones. I think they were $15 for 20 test. I got the big pack because I wasn't sure what day I would ov. If you have a better idea the smaller pack might work for you. I started the day AF ended, again, because I had no idea when I would ov.


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Babyo- I will definitely be thinking of you and little jelly bean. I'm sure it goes without saying that you should let us know as soon as you know.
> 
> Ginger/Babyo/Edens/Panda (if you're out there!)- if you'd be so kind as to answer some burning questions I have:
> What cycle day do think you conceived?
> Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs?
> If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile?
> If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated?
> Did you use pre-seed?
> Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods)
> 
> Thanks for humoring me if you take the time to answer these questions. :hugs:

Oh! And we also did the whole 'pillow under your bum' for twenty minutes after BDing thing as well. Literally. I am so not kidding. My partner would grab a pillow & slide it under my bum, and I'd lay there reading for twenty minutes. I felt ridiculous, we would giggle about it a lot, but any little thing to help. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

ACK ACK ACK, I have four pages to catch up on but I see a ticker Ginger!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@edens--Ginger and I dusted off the old thread.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/468009-ex-mirena-graduates-11.html


----------



## gardenofedens

Crap, I didn't click the Reply with quote button...I only copied/pasted so after reading four pages, I can't remember who posted this but I think it was Rainy? Sorry if it wasn't!! Anyway

What cycle day do think you conceived? I traveled a lot that cycle so I either ovulated on CD18 or CD19 (that temp was adjusted because I took it super early in the morning). I *usually* ovulate on CD18 though so I think it's pretty accurate. :)

Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs?
We BDed CD14 PM, CD17 PM, and CD19 AM. I had postive OPKs on CD15,16,17,18.

If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile?
I had watery CM CD14-18. I took Mucinex CD13-15 to increase my CM but still never had what I think EWCM should be.

If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated?
Yep! from 97.0 to 97.5 which adjusted to 97.7 since I took it so early.

Did you use pre-seed?
We used Pre-Seed on CD14 and CD19. We use it externally like KY though, not with the little applicators... We used ConceivePlus internally on CD17.

Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods)
Other than a prenatal vitamin and the Mucinex, that was all I took. OH was sporadically taking three supplements said to increase sperm quality but I can't recall what they were. I can check tonight though. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

gardenofedens said:


> ACK ACK ACK, I have four pages to catch up on but I see a ticker Ginger!!! CONGRATS!!

Thank you! :D :D :D 

Like babyO said, we totally broke out the old thread. There seem to be enough of us to revive it now. And still stick around here too! :)


----------



## RainyMama

gingerfaerie said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> ACK ACK ACK, I have four pages to catch up on but I see a ticker Ginger!!! CONGRATS!!
> 
> Thank you! :D :D :D
> 
> Like babyO said, we totally broke out the old thread. There seem to be enough of us to revive it now. And still stick around here too! :)Click to expand...

You're not allowed to leave us! We are all too fragile from BFNs, we'd miss you too much!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well ladies, I won't be leaving you just yet. My beta levels came back and they are lower. Looks like I will MC. I'm actually totally and completely ok with it. There will be a next time. 

(I mean, I'm so ok I more than likely won't even shed a single tear over it.)


----------



## gardenofedens

oh wow hun, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

My biggest fear now is that it's an ectopic pregnancy. I don't want to take out a fallopian tube!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so sorry for my previous post. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I hope you're ok. I am a little teary on your behalf cuz I am a softie. Have you spoken to your midwife directly? So many hugs for you. :(


----------



## Calasen

:( sorry operation :(

:hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't heard from my midwife yet. I have access to my medical record so I get results in real time. Sometimes thats good and sometimes that's bad! 

And no, I didn't find that jerky at all. :) 

I made peace with a MC before I got a BFP, just in case.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- you're an inspiration. I'm glad to know you. :)


----------



## babydreamers

So sorry to hear your bad news BabyO. :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am still hopeful and happy because the research says women who get pregnant again right away (within 6 months of a miscarriage) are more likely to have a H&H 9 months than those who wait 6 months to a year. Plus we are more fertile after a MC or pregnancy. 

I also realize that if we didn't have things like the FRER, I probably would never have known I was pregnant. I would have thought all my spotting was a period and I would have gone on with life. 

So I'm getting right back on the saddle. 

First though, I have to figure out what on earth is going to happen. Since my levels are declining was the spotting thing all I'm going to do? Will I have a big heavy bleed? When will I ovulate again? Ah, so many questions, so few answers.


----------



## babydreamers

You should get more bleeding - probably just like AF as its so early on I imagine in the next few days. Then the cycle should start again - hopefully with little interruption. Your special baby must be still waiting for the right time. But now you know everything works (eggs, sperm, CM blaa blaa), shouldnt take too long, fingers crossed for you. x
ps how is the wedding planning going? Can you get stuck in to that to keep your mind off things and hopefully keep you positive?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I agree with Dreamers, I think you might expect more bleeding, as well. 
I know what you mean about FRERs. It is so new for women to know at such an early stage of pregnancy that they are actually pregnant. We wouldn't notice if we weren't paying such close attention and if the tests weren't so sensitive. 
And, you're absolutely right about the increased fertility. I know you'll be outpacing me in the BDing department before we know it.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers-
I tried to update my chart and add it to my signature. Hopefully this will work. I don't know why I have such difficulty. I used all my brain cells at work, I suppose. :)


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Dreamers-
> I tried to update my chart and add it to my signature. Hopefully this will work. I don't know why I have such difficulty. I used all my brain cells at work, I suppose. :)

Thats really odd isnt it? :shrug: About your temps I mean, but then again mine dont make much sense either. Did your OPKs arrive? Im giving it this month temping and if no good Im just going to stick to OPK/CM. Im pretty sure I O around day 11-13 each month anyway. Really hope its our month this month!

How are you today Ginger? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I toyed back and forth with temping the next go around if I didn't get a BFP. Now I'm totally torn. I _did_ get a BFP with just OPKs, just not a sticky one. 

Oh the agony of decisions! lol

Still nothing in the AF department. My body is being difficult on purpose. I just know it!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I know I said it before, but again : hug hug hug. I hope things work out soon, and in the best way they can. 

My symptoms? Herm. Well, I've been falling asleep if left alone for longer than 10 minutes and seated. So I suppose I'm pretty much bone weary. My tummy hasn't been happy, but I am also ravenously hungry. I'm peeing fairly often. I'm thirsty like the dickens, all the time. And my boobs are fuller than normal. Which, I am told, is awesome.  

I've been hot and sweaty, and walking around in a cami & sleep shorts when everyone else is wearing fleece and flannel jammies. Oh, and the most annoying thing? I can smell EVERYTHING so intensely. Cooking dinner last night, I was gagging because of the smell of the quinoa. And I mean, I've never thought it smelled like *any*thing before. And I was sauteing garlic, and it just smelled so so strong. And my daughter's hair, she switched shampoos, and I knew from across the room several hours after she showered. 

So I guess either I am getting every symptom known to man, ooooooor I'm suffering from confirmation bias like a champ. :) 

How is everyone? (and do you guys mind that I'm still hanging around here?)


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- you probably know that I want you to stay around, no question!

Dreamers- the temp thing is really weird. I did feel crazily hormonal this cycle. Lots of crying and crazy nipples, for example. I blame it on my body's adjustment post Mirena. Are you getting excited to ovulate? I am soooo excited to try again. Yaaaaay!

Babyo- has your MW been in touch yet?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ginger---yes yes, stay around! Yes, sometimes I'll get a little sad from looking at your ticker since our BFPs were so close. But I know that my bean didn't stick for a reason. Plus your sense of humor makes my day!

Afm...no word from the MW, BUT my nurse practitioner called to report my levels to me and to let me know that it was in fact indicative of the "M" word. She wasn't sure if I would bleed more and said all my spotting might be all I get. She also said because it was so early that it didn't have any impact on the TTC process and to proceed as normal. I have to go back next week to make sure my HCG continues to decrease/disappear otherwise, I have to be referred to an OB. But, I have full and total faith that my levels will continue to go down. 

What I'm trying to decide now is if I want to start opks after I have my levels checked on Tuesday. If they are close to 0 they shouldn't register on the opk stick. The other option would be to BD every other day until I either got AF or got pregnant again. My OCD side is leaning towards opks.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I heard from my MW. She doesn't expect me to get another period but said she wanted my levels checked again as well as my blood type.

Have I mentioned how much I hate needles? I can jab people all day. Dig in oozy wounds. Projectile vomit doesn't phase me. But come at me with a needle...OMG. I want to barf and pass out. Wimpiest. Nurse. Ever.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- sorry about the needles! Yikes! There is definitely some irony there given your profession. :)


----------



## purplepanda

Don't worry girls, I definitely ignored ds ALL DAY to catch up on over 20 pages of updates. I MISS YOU!!!!!!! :hugs:

BabyO- I am so sad for you. You're really taking it so well though. I spent like 5 pages being all excited getting ready to say congrats and now all I can give are hugs. On to next cycle, right?? Tons of baby dust your way. 

Rainy- I'll answer all your q's but I'm on my phone and have to go find and dust off the old chart for the answers, so I'll do that in a min. (also sorry to everyone for all the typos as I am on my phone.) I know this was forever ago, but I just HAVE to comment on your theory about the babies picking out their families... Because I totally, completely, 100% agree. I gave my first up for adoption, and finding her family was a total spiritual experience. I KNOW she was meant for them all along, she just had to come to earth a little differently. 

Ginger - BIG HUGE GIANT CONGRATULATIONS!!! I was so excited when I saw your ticker! I totally gasped. What's your due date? 

So afm... I have been doing nothing. NOTHING!!!! and with gusto. I live for nap time every day, and have been pulling in about 2 2-hr naps daily. Lucky for me ds has been sick or teething or something and has been all about the crazy naps. Housework is a joke, don't even get me started. And I didn't go to the gym once this week. And apparently I've been slacking on all my forums... Don't know what happened there! But I'm back now! 

I don't *think* I get crazy preggo nose, but I do think my whole house smells like stinky feet. So either that's it, or I need to get dh some shoe inserts............. 

I have been having CRAZY vivid pregnancy dreams. Like I was reading this forum right before I fell asleep, and i dreamed we were all pregnant together irl (aww)..... And about work...... And about horse blood. Yeah. That was not a typo. Weird. 

so is anyone planning a superbowl party this weekend? 

Oh ps @ginger- those pregnancy tests with the timing indicator are a UK thing, I believe.


----------



## RainyMama

So glad you are here!!!!!!!! We missed you! Good job ignoring all other activity and focusing on catching up. :)

LADIES- my OPKs finally shipped, just when I was about to give up. The bad news is that the estimated delivery date is Feb. 8th, which is CD12. I was planning to start using them on CD10. I am thinking of going to pick up a pack of 7 from Target or Walgreens or something to tide me over until they arrive. I am committed to the idea that I want to be sure I am starting with a negative so I can tell the difference when it's positive. Does that make sense? I am sorry for always making this so complicated! Thank you for your help.


----------



## purplepanda

Totally makes sense. Get a pack from target. I ended up using both a lot.


----------



## purplepanda

Oh yeah, the questions. Got distracted by work. Pff. I need to get my priorities straight. 

Ginger/Babyo/Edens/Panda (if you're out there!) :wave:- if you'd be so kind as to answer some burning questions I have: What cycle day do think you conceived? CD 17 or 18... We insem'd cd 17 and that's where ff put my dotted crosshairs, but I kinda think I might have o'd on cd 18.

Did you BD (or have IUI) before and/or after a positive OPK if you were using OPKs? Both. We did insems about once or twice a week my whole cycle (because I'm crazy and thought I might somehow miss it) and then the day of my + opk. I think that last one was the only one that mattered. 

If you were checking, did your CM indicate that you were fertile? Yes... But only because I was looking hard for it. I don't think I would have really noticed otherwise, which is weird for me because I usually get lots. 

If you were temping, did your temp spike the day after you suspect you ovulated? Not really... My temps are completely wack. They dipped before they rose, then dipped again at (I believe) implantation. Chart is here: My Ovulation Chart 

Did you use pre-seed? Yes! Every time, 2-3g about. The day of my + opk I used a little less because I had my own (scant) EWCM going. 

Is there anything else you were doing that you think made a difference to help boost your fertility? (supplements or specific foods) I was taking baby aspirin, but I don't know if that actually helped. I am a little ridiculously fertile. Both prior pregnancies were totally unplanned. 

Eta: on second thought, I do think the baby aspirin helped. A few days before ov I was spotting just a bit with wipes, and what little I could find with my google prowess told me this was a very rare sign of very high fertility, which I never had before. My gut is attributing that to the baby aspirin.


----------



## purplepanda

OperationBbyO said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate needles? I can jab people all day. Dig in oozy wounds. Projectile vomit doesn't phase me. But come at me with a needle...OMG. I want to barf and pass out. Wimpiest. Nurse. Ever.

Um, sorry, I think wimpiest nurse award goes to me.... I can't even handle the blood, oozy wounds, etc. I can't even handle hearing someone DESCRIBE pain/trauma. :shudder: However, give me a woman in full on bloody labor and I'm totally fine.


----------



## babydreamers

Panda - welcome back, glad to hear things are going well. 

Rainy - I am not so much excited to O but dying to get there. Have no fertile signs today and planned to BD tomorrow morning but not sure if Im better waiting for the day after. I think my favourite bit is after BD for the 1st couple of days imagining the egg getting fertilised and then making its way down the fallopian tube (in my mind its a really fun water slide with loop-the-loops!) before the obsessing starts 5dpo.
I would say def get some OPKs, you'll be annoyed if you dont. And if you end up pregnant at the end of the month - are you really going to care you wasted your $s on OPKs you dont use?


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies

I hope you are well :flower:

This is just a quick post to re-subscribe to the thread because I accidentally pressed 'unsubscribe' this morning :dohh: I like to check in and keep updated with everyone's progress so I hope you dont mind :flower:


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Cliqmo, it's totally fine with me if you keep up with us. :)

Dreamers- I have some anxiety about not being able to get the deed done as often as I'd like. I love the imagining of the egg moving down, preparing to implant. Like Babyo's red carpet imagery. 
During conference calls at work during the last 2 WW I was enjoying doodling little pictures of eggs and fallopian tubes and even one of a sperm burrowing into the egg!! So silly. 
Yes, I agree, I definitely don't care about having a few extra OPKs around if I get a BFP. I am planning to do my OPKs at 9:45 AM before my assistant comes in. I read to do it around 10 AM, but that is when he shows up and obviously this is something I don't want to discuss with him. Nor do I want to have him wondering about what I am doing for several minutes in the bathroom everyday! Ha! 
HELP: I feel like I am getting a yeast infection. I will make sure to eat my daily yogurt and hope that helps. Trying to cut back on sugar, but I looooove to have a treat in the evenings after DS goes to bed. I don't drink, a little bowl of ice cream is like my evening glass of wine. Maybe I'll just have half a serving, as I've heard that yeast thrives off the sugar somehow? Any tips, gals? HELP ME, yeast is not sexy and I am assuming also hostile to sperm, seems like my CM will be weird. ACK!!!!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

PANDA! Yay! I'd been wondering where/how you've been doing! 

I too am utterly exhausted. I basically slept for the majority of the afternoon today. I went to a summer camp fair (I can't believe it's *already* time to pick summer camps... it was *snowing* and that seems just not right!), and had my first set of betas drawn (another on Monday, and another on Tuesday... fingers crossed so hard...). And that was it. I think I washed the dishes this morning. But my partner has had to pick up so much of my slack today. While I fell asleep on the couch over and over. O_O 

@rainy - I wish I knew any home remedies other than a plain yogurt douche. I never could bring myself to do it, even when my old midwife suggested it. How close to ovulation are you? I'd be inclined to just get the one day treatment at the pharmacy myself. Good luck with it either way, those things are so freaking annoying! 

@babyO - Good luck with the bloods... I've been thinking about you non-stop. I hope you're still alright, and things go as well as they can. Hugs.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Can someone PM me where they bought the opks online? I'm about to cave and buy a million.


----------



## OperationBbyO

OPKs are on order. FH has tried Amazon Prime for a month so yay for free two day shipping!

In other news I finally had my sniffles. We were out eating comfort food (BBQ) and there I was, corn bread muffin in hand...sniffling into my pulled pork. I thought OH was totally fine with everything and then today at Target he turns to me in the lotion isle and said he was really sad that we don't have a little one coming near his birthday. (His Bday was also October.) 

I also found that pesky little emotion known as anger today. I'm so mad that it didn't stick, and I'm probably not mad for any reason that makes sense, but I'll explain it to you all anyway. I'm so MAD that the crazy ex wife "accidentally" got pregnant while on birth control and carried a beautiful sweet boy to term and delivered a perfect child that she doesn't even LOVE!!! If she does, she still hates OH more than she could ever love her own son. IT'S NOT FAIR that terrible women like her get to be a Mom by "accident" and here I am, wanting a child, and mine didn't work out. grrrrrrrrrr

I'll get over it but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr some more.


----------



## purplepanda

Oh BabyO, big huge giant hugs your way. Your post broke my heart a little. I think it's probably good you're giving your emotions a little license to come out, though. And I couldn't agree more about stupid people people like the ex. I HATE that so many good people struggle to build a family, and so many others who really should be removed from the gene pool are popping out kids left and right. UGH. It WILL happen for you, and soon, I just know it. More hugs. xx


----------



## babydreamers

:hugs: Get it out BabyO! Hope your feeling happier soon
I dont think you will have to wait long to get your own special :baby: :happydance: Its great that you dont have to wait long for your OPKs - hopefully POAS will take your mind off things :hugs:

AFM - Trying to observe CP this cycle, have no real idea what it should be like as this is the first month so Im not relying on it at all
Some watery CM, but still no EWCM (and I usually get it) despite the EPO. OPK still VERY negative, think Ill check again later to make sure.
I hope EPO doesnt delay my O, Ive just read online it can do. I would rather my cycles stay regular and predictable so I know when to BD
In desperation today I brought grapefruit juice, expecting to have to hold my nose to force it down - But I actually really like it! IF EPO mucks my cycle up I will go with grapefruit juice from now on.
Im sure all this stuff is just old wives tale - but then Id probably dance around the yard naked under a full moon if I heard it was associated with conception!:haha:
However, no amount of grapefruit juice/EPO/dancing will do any good without any damn :spermy: and I am having NOOO luck getting any so far. I hope hope hope DH will DTD tomorrow. I am going to be super cranky if I miss out on another month. :nope:


----------



## babydreamers

Oh, and oddly my temp chart at the moment looks as if I may have ovulated on CD 9?! But its never been that early before and had no other signs (-OPK, no fertile mucous). I really hope I havent missed my chance already. I guess Ill have to wait to see what temp does tomorrow - but chart stalkers are welcome to offer opinions


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'll respond to everyone tomorrow when I'm not on my phone, but O M G. AF showed up and she clearly has a lot to say. I guess I got my answer on what my cycle is going to do. Oddly enough AF has made me soooooo happy! I know what to do from here. Pee on sticks like a wild woman! 

Opks set to arrive feb 8th!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- glad to hear you ordered your opks, it'll be great to have something to pee on. 
I love comfort food in general and I love that you are connecting to your feelings. Though, don't get me wrong my heart positively aches for you. I have been thinking about you a lot. 
In terms of the awful ex, I am thinking it is NOT FAIR that she was able to conceive such a precious gift that she takes for granted. I think that is I lucky little boy to end up with a step mom like you. Maybe you were destined to be his mother figure. His future girlfriends will reap the benefits one day.

Dreamers- your chart is wacky. Doesn't seem like you should have ovulated. Maybe a fluke? Flukes happen I suppose. I will stalk your chart a bit more after I post this and see if I can make sense of it. :) good luck with sexy time. DS prevented DH and I having our time this AM and DH told me he is too tired to wait for me to come to bed. Tomorrow I will go to bed before the sun sets if that is what it takes hehehe.
See you tomorrow gals!
Oh Babyo- my prime membership just expired. We had it for a year and it was awesome 2 day shipping is the best. I miss it. So, enjoy. :)


----------



## perfectno3

hello again.
i actuallly figured it was cheaper to buy opks than to buy a decent thermometer.
have been testing every day nothing so far, using my bleed a few days after my coil was removed, i should ov around 6-7th?
however, been taking folic acid and think i may have got thrush again... not sure if this is due to the tablets or just stress? any thoughts?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy---did you ever figure out the possible yeast infection thing? I would also call the doc and get the one day pill if that's what you think it is. That little thing might be one of the greatest inventions ever!!!

Dreamers---I'm no good with charts (hence my obsession with opks). I hope you didn't ov on day 9! I bet at the end of the month the whole thing will make a lot more sense. Not that it will help much at the _end_ of the month. lol I don't know if the grapefruit juice thing works either, but I love love love all things grapefruit. In fact, I've got 20oz sitting right here on my desk and I'm happily slurping it up. It gives me peace of mind if nothing else. :)


afm...cramping started last night and was so bad it woke me up. I slept about two hours total and then (according to OH) I woke up a lunatic. lol He caught me up drying my hair at 2:30am. Idk what else I was supposed to do with my uterus trying to squish out my ears. Ha! I'm curled up in my office chair with my heating pad. I shall use this though as a celebration of my girlie parts getting back on the band wagon. Woooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo. Go girlie parts!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

perfectno3 said:


> hello again.
> i actuallly figured it was cheaper to buy opks than to buy a decent thermometer.
> have been testing every day nothing so far, using my bleed a few days after my coil was removed, i should ov around 6-7th?
> however, been taking folic acid and think i may have got thrush again... not sure if this is due to the tablets or just stress? any thoughts?

Thrush is usually caused when your immune system is out of wack. I can't imagine any reason that folic acid would cause thrush. 

It took my body about 17 or 18 days to ovulate when I had my Mirena taken out. Don't lose hope. Your body will eventually do what it's supposed to do!


----------



## perfectno3

thank you! thought might actually be caused by too much 'trying' lol!


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect- I think that I ovulated about 20 days after having mirena removed. I did the opposite of you, though. I confirmed with temps and didn't use opks. I am sorry about the thrush and feel your pain. 
Babyo- I am not sure what is going on in my special place, yesterday I felt totally normal. Then this AM woke up feeling vaguely itchy and now feel fine. I recently changed body wash and as I am typing this I am realizing that it is very likely the culprit! I am sooooo sorry for the discomfort. Cramps suck. I am thrilled about your girlie parts doing their job, good work! 
My opks will be here on the 8th too, so far away considering I am cd10 today! I am hoping to get DS moving quickly so I will have a few minutes to run into target and get a small pack of tide-me-over opks :)


----------



## purplepanda

OperationBbyO said:


> It took my body about 17 or 18 days to ovulate when I had my Mirena taken out. Don't lose hope. Your body will eventually do what it's supposed to do!

I did the exact same thing! @Perfect: I know it can be so frustrating to get all those negatives on your OPKs day after day. Drove me mad. Hang in there, it will happen!


----------



## perfectno3

After seeing only one red line... I can now see two altho the new one is less vivid. I guess this means I'm going to ovulate in the next day or two doesn't it?
Typically my oh is away till tomorrow night. But we did try last night, and will tomorrow so fingers crossed!!
Excited now


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I'm sorry you're dealing with difficult things. My thoughts are very frequently with you. I am glad you are finding solace and reassurance with the knowledge that your parts all function. :) 

@perfect - I am fairly certain Thrush in adults means your immune system isn't working properly. Were I you, I'd call my doctor... good luck with it all! 

@dreamers - Oh man I hope your cycle becomes easier to interpret. I also hope you didn't ov on cd9! That'd be so frustrating.  



Guys I am so nervous about getting the betas run today. I'm mildly crampy, and I *think* there might have been the slightest tint of brownish colour in my cm when I checked it a little while ago. 

I swear I'm not obsessing over whether or not there is a problem. But every once in awhile I get these little panicked moments. Today, with the cramping & what *may* be the beginning of spotting (but nothing on the TP or anything as of now), I'm a little freaked out. Deep breath. And another. I'll feel so much better knowing one way or the other whether there is something to be concerned about or not. Hopefully I'll get all my test results in by Wednesday...


----------



## perfectno3

I do get thrush whenever I have anti biotics:-( but I haven't had any for ages


----------



## purplepanda

perfectno3 said:


> After seeing only one red line... I can now see two altho the new one is less vivid. I guess this means I'm going to ovulate in the next day or two doesn't it?
> Typically my oh is away till tomorrow night. But we did try last night, and will tomorrow so fingers crossed!!
> Excited now

For me it took at least a week after seeing a faint line to get a true positive. At least you're seeing something though!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hate to post and run but I thought of a new happy...I can color my hair now!!! Those pesky little gray hairs were really starting to stick out.


----------



## OperationBbyO

perfectno3 said:


> After seeing only one red line... I can now see two altho the new one is less vivid. I guess this means I'm going to ovulate in the next day or two doesn't it?
> Typically my oh is away till tomorrow night. But we did try last night, and will tomorrow so fingers crossed!!
> Excited now

I typically have a second line for about 5 days before it is positive. It gradually gets darker then BAM! Very positive.


----------



## purplepanda

Ginger, i have my first prenatal today too! And I'm oddly nervous as well. I mean, I'm *pretty* sure there's still a baby in there... But, y'know... I'll definitely feel better after I hear a heartbeat. I'll be thinking about you! Good luck to both of us!


----------



## perfectno3

OperationBbyO said:


> perfectno3 said:
> 
> 
> After seeing only one red line... I can now see two altho the new one is less vivid. I guess this means I'm going to ovulate in the next day or two doesn't it?
> Typically my oh is away till tomorrow night. But we did try last night, and will tomorrow so fingers crossed!!
> Excited now
> 
> I typically have a second line for about 5 days before it is positive. It gradually gets darker then BAM! Very positive.Click to expand...

Thank you! So I needn't panic that oh is away overnight then?
We'll have to try all week then, to have the best chance? 
Well at least we'll have a fun week lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

perfectno3 said:


> Thank you! So I needn't panic that oh is away overnight then?
> We'll have to try all week then, to have the best chance?
> Well at least we'll have a fun week lol

We BD every other day leading up to the positive opk and then we BD every day while it was positive. We also used Preseed every time. I have no idea if that helped, but I think so.


----------



## purplepanda

Ginger! How did it go?? 

I was kinda bugged by my appt- and I hate it when people complain about their first appt because they were expecting to get an ultrasound or hear a hb at 4 weeks and they didn't! And now I'm doing it. O & R even came with me, and then the whole thing was nothing like I expected- they had me strip down completely to do a full physical (I thought I wouldn't have to do that since I _just_ had my pap 2 months ago), and they said it was too early to hear a hb (at 9 weeks???), and they don't typically do early ultrasounds. Ugh. They gave us the option of doing an u/s for peace of mind, but I left that up to O&R since they're paying the bills, and they opted not to. Weird. I would have jumped all over that. 

Bright side: The doc is awesome, and he has a gay son and is totally supportive of our situation and great at including O & R in everything. And from measuring my uterus, he said everything looks great and I'm measuring right around 8-9 weeks. So I guess there's a baby in there? Or my uterus just decided to get fat with the rest of me.

Sigh. Sorry for complaining. How is everyone today?


----------



## babydreamers

operation BabyO - I know what you mean, I have the most ridiculous grey stripe at the moment! I really must get round to sorting that out.

PP - Sorry you didnt get to see/hear your little one but I think its probably a big positive that you have a doctor that "gets" your situation and is fully supportive.

AFM - I think FF got it wrong, got + OPK this morning and EWCM (no much though, considering Ive been on the EPO) - should be excited but got shot down again and am completely devastated. I am pretty sure Im out this month already. I am super pissed at "DH".


----------



## MommaRamma

hey, I'd like to Join in too!
I'm Katie, 28. My husband and I have 2 sons, 5 and 3. I had Mirena inserted (gasp! OWWWIE!) in April of 2008, removed October 2011. I then did almost 3 months of the pill and now we've decided to "get it all out of my system" and start the process of trying to get preggos, we shall see!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - Ohhh, that is a happy! I was thinking about trying henna soon myself. But my partner thinks it's a silly thing to to, cause I have SUPER short hair. (I shaved my head a few months ago, but normally it's veryvery short... just not *this* short ;) ) 

@panda - Nono, I just had betas done on Sat, Monday, and today. I go in for my first REAL apt tomorrow (Wednesday). I went in on Friday, but it was a super short 'oh yeah I see you're pregnant here go have the vampires drain your blood supply' apt. 

Yours sounds awesome! And frustrating... I wonder why they didn't try to hear the heartbeat. Erg. I'm excited for tomorrow, but I know hardly anything at all will happen, cause I'm so early still. 

@dreamers - You're not out yet! I really really hope you can get some BDing in before ovulation happens. Do you know how long you usually have a positive OPK before you ovulate? Mine was about 24 hours, but I know Edens had days of them... It sounds so frustrating to be dealing with a partner who doesn't want to bd. Hang in there. :/ 

@ramma - Welcome to the group! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## perfectno3

MommaRamma said:


> hey, I'd like to Join in too!
> I'm Katie, 28. My husband and I have 2 sons, 5 and 3. I had Mirena inserted (gasp! OWWWIE!) in April of 2008, removed October 2011. I then did almost 3 months of the pill and now we've decided to "get it all out of my system" and start the process of trying to get preggos, we shall see!

lol...glad it wasnt just me who found it incredibly painful being fitted!!

im new on here too, thought i was about to ov but now the test is lighter than yesterday afternoon. so now im lost!
good luck to you Momma xxx


----------



## purplepanda

Welcome ramma! 

Dreamers, how very frustrating. I'm so sorry. Want me to smack him upside the head for you? Cos I'll do it... 

Ginger, i know you were just having betas done, but do you have any results yet? I'm assuming things are doubling nicely since we haven't heard otherwise?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I was wondering about coloring hair while pregnant. I wasn't sure that it was really frowned upon? It damages the baby somehow? Is it the fumes? I don't usually color my hair I have so much darn hair that my brown ones just cover the grey ones. However I have a recent patch of grey that has popped up, all on one side of my head and it's finally visible. 

Perfect- I used an OPK last night and it was very depressing. Not even a hint of a line at all!! Although, I knew it would be negative, my CM is not fertile and I am not likely to ovulate until CD16 and it was CD10 yesterday. I will faithfully take them twice a day from now until I see something definitive. I am determined!!

Hi Ginger- yes, please share with us your beta results when you have them!

Panda- I can't believe they didn't even TRY to listen for the heartbeat! What the hell??? I would be so annoyed. My Dr. was SO annoying and the office was so busy that they didn't get me in until 11 weeks with my son. I had been having irregular periods so there was a question about how far along I was and so I got to have an u/s. It was amaaaaaaazing! I have different insurance this time around, not with Kaiser luckily, so I'll have lots more options. IF I ever get knocked up! :)

Ramma- WELCOME!! Glad to have you here with us :)

Dreamers- it is so frustrating when you really just need those little swimmers to finish the job. As much work as you do trying to make sure you're ovulating and your CM is sperm friendly and then you can't get the sperm. I had a very hard time last cycle with this issue, as I'm sure you recall my endless complaining. I don't know what changed in my OH, but he has changed for me this cycle. 
As far as OPKs, I don't know much, but the package of the one I bought yesterday says you actually ovulate 24-48 hours after you see the +. Good luck, honey, I think you still have a chance if you can get OH in the sack tonight!!!! 
AFM- BDing last night brought to light that I DEFINITELY have a yeast infection. Calling my Dr. after I drop off DS. :( :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Ramma! Welcome to our little TTC corner!

@perfect--Mirena was the most painful thing I've ever experienced. It's the only time in my life I've ever thrown up from pain. Granted, I had never had a child before Mirena so that probably made it worse. 

@Rainy--I think you can color your hair with what is currently available on the market. At least, that's what my _What to Expect_ book said. I tend to be on the paranoid side so I wanted to wait until the second trimester at least to recolor. My grays didn't really show up until this past year. I blame the PhD dissertation hell for all my hair woes. 

Also, I hope the yeast issue gets cleared up soon. Those things are NO FUN! ~chants~ Down with yeast! Down with yeast! 

@Dreamers--I'm so sorry that hubby isn't cooperating. Have you tried sitting him down and explaining what he needs to do and when he needs to do it? Once I got through to my OH I've actually seen him giving himself pep talks before the big BD. hahahaha

@Ginger!! How are your blood levels doing? I am going to assume they are all great and perfect until you tell us otherwise! My vein is so tired of being jabbed it's going on strike.

afm...I had what I assume is my last level check today. I'm so tired of that stinking needle. My cramping has gone away. As far as I'm concerned, I'm just standing in square 1 again. I hope hope hope hope hope I get preggers again this month and it actually STICKS this time.


----------



## gingerfaerie

I am currently waiting on pins and needles for the results of my betas. I called earlier, the NP is going to call me back 'between 1-2pm' to read me the results. It's 1:31pm here now... and I am going crazy with the waiting. I'm going to call back and be *that* person who calls back at 2:30 if I haven't heard anything, even though I know they're busy and I'm not exactly a top priority or anything (nor should I be it's not like I have an emergent condition!). 

I'll let you guys know as soon as I do. Which will hopefully be soon! :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

OK! Got my results back! 

On Saturday the level was 142. On Monday it was 567. The NP at my midwife's office told me this 'looks very good'. I forgot to do the math while I had her on the phone, but don't those numbers look high? And they tripled, not doubled, in 48 hours... I'm not sure if that's bad or not, and the only information I can find online are forum postings. I want science to tell me, dagnabbit! 

I have another blood draw this evening, so when I call for my results tomorrow I'll ask her then. Assuming I don't find science to tell me to chill out and shut up in the mean time. :) 

Phew. I am feeling relieved, a bit, at least. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Your numbers look totally fine. There is a HUGE normal range for HCG. They should be doubling every 48 hours but, I think they can go faster than that and it's still considered normal. 

Or....you maybe have twins. hahahahaha (Not actually kidding on this one. HCG levels are higher with multiple babies.)



In BabyO news, my cousin is currently pushing her little baby into the world. Yay! There's a little tiny bit of heartache on my end, but I am so happy for her. She MCed at 13 weeks two years ago and she was devastated. They had literally JUST announced to the entire family and then WHAM. MC. She's over the moon about this little baby and so am I. It has my initials, so I call him Mini-Me. haha

In other news...WHERE DO PEOPLE GET OFF TELLING ME I SHOULD WAIT TWO OR THREE MONTHS TO TRY AGAIN!?!? 

Ok, off my soapbox. But really...my friends who have had a MC before totally support me trying again this month if I feel ready. Which I do. But my friends who either a) don't want kids or b) aren't anywhere close to having kids keep telling me that it doesn't matter what my mid-wife or NP say. They say, "wait a few cycles and give your body time to recover." I realize that my friends are all also NPs, but NONE of them have any OB experience. WTF people. My body. My baby. My decision on when to try. I feel like they are actively discouraging me from actively trying to have a baby. If I heard "let it happen naturally" one more time, I'm going to scream. Needless to say, my plans to POAS are now firmly under wraps. I shall not be telling a soul how much we are trying. We want a baby now so we will try to have a baby now. Not in three months.

~End Rant~


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello ladies, lots of pages to catch up on!

Firstly babyo, Im so so sorry your little bean didn't stick this time xx I hope your ok x Fingers crossed your body can get over it and back to normal so you can move forward too xx big hugs 

Welcome to perfect and Ramma, good luck to you both on this crazy crazy journey!

Ginger those results are completely amazing!! Perhaps there's more than one lil bean in there!! Eeeek!! Hopefully you can relax a lil bit now and enjoy all the joyful symptoms of early pregnancy

I hope you're all ok out there? 

I'm sorry I disappeared, had a bit of a meltdown after a chemical mc, even though I knew it was going to happen. Not nice. But hey ho, I'm back in the driving seat now! Aaaaannd I've persuaded OH to bd EVERY day from the end of af till way after Ov!!! Yeyyyy!!! I think he realised he needed to play his part a bit more than he had been. Plus got an appointment with my doc on thurs to get any other medication that might help my lil bean stick. Taking a higher dose of clomid this month, hoping for a few more eggies, increase the chances an all that! 

Calasen great to see you back on the thread  thanks for the advice on the progesterone. I'm planning on quizing my doc about that on thurs! Looking forward to hearing more about your wedding and ttc plans x 

Climqo, long time no see/read(lol)! Hope you and lil bump are doing well, dont forget to keep in touch, let us know how things are going! I dont know if you've been over, but the ex mirena graduates thread is back up and running! I think we're all hoping to be over there soon!!

Just wondering, you girls that have had results from using grapefruit juice, how much did you drink a day??? Just wondering how much to buy!! 

Lots of love ond hugs xx


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> OK! Got my results back!
> 
> On Saturday the level was 142. On Monday it was 567. The NP at my midwife's office told me this 'looks very good'. I forgot to do the math while I had her on the phone, but don't those numbers look high? And they tripled, not doubled, in 48 hours... I'm not sure if that's bad or not, and the only information I can find online are forum postings. I want science to tell me, dagnabbit!
> 
> I have another blood draw this evening, so when I call for my results tomorrow I'll ask her then. Assuming I don't find science to tell me to chill out and shut up in the mean time. :)
> 
> Phew. I am feeling relieved, a bit, at least. :)

Like BabyO said, there's a HUGE range for "normal" results. Mine used to be in my sig but my sig was getting too long so I deleted them. I had to go look them up but they were:

by ovulation - reading - by LMP
4w1d - 701 - 4w5d
4w4d - 3433 - 5w1d

All of the sites I could find back then listed these as REALLY high (they were well OVER the "normal" range) for singletons and low but almost within range for multiples. There's only one little bean according to my ultrasounds though! Maybe you've having twins? :haha:

BabyO - Stand tall on your soapbox - no one can tell you when to start trying again except for you and your DH! I hope it's not a long wait for your sticky bean.

Rainy - How come you didn't like Kaiser? I'm with Kaiser and LOVE it so far. We've had three ultrasounds already - all free - and have two more already scheduled before 20 weeks.

Panda - I'm so bummed you didn't at least get to hear the heartbeat!! That's so upsetting! We first heard it at 7 weeks by LMP on the ultrasound machine and around that same time with my at-home doppler. That's too bad O & R didn't jump at the chance for an ultrasound - I definitely would have! Our next scan is on 2/22 and was "optional". I figure if it's free, of course I'm going to take advantage of it! Heck, even if I had to pay for it I probably would, lol!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- those are awesome numbers. That is so exciting!!! Yaaaay!
Babyo- eff those people telling you to wait! Ridiculous. And keep the venting coming, this is the place to do it.
Lucy- hi! I am so sorry to hear about your chemical, you must have been gutted. :( 
Glad you are up and at 'em though! Yay for more BDing! My DH is more into it this cycle, since his potency was denied last month. Ahem. :)
Edens- I was annoyed with kaiser because they wouldn't see me! I was practically in the 2nd trimester by the time I got in. From there my dr mysteriously went on leave, though at each appt I was assured she would be back for the next, I never officially switched to another since I expected her back. I saw many many docs. I had a few other issues, but I don't want to hog the board. Overall I would say it was an okay experience and nothing terrible happened. I was 26 and if the same dr disappearance happened now I would speak up and switch to someone else in the office for consistency. I didn't feel I had a relationship with anyone there. 

Speaking of doctors- I picked up my diflucan at lunch from the pharmacy. Woohoo! Taking the night off from BDing (no + opk yet anyway) to get things back to normal down yonder. I am also eating lots of yogurt and added an acidophilus supplement to my regimen. 
Dreamers- thinking of you! Hope you manage to get your OH in bed! Here is some seduction dust?? I am not sure what kind of dust is appropriate :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lucy!!! I had no idea you had a chemical MC. Did I miss it on the thread?!? I'm so sorry! (At the same time I want to say..."Me too! Let's give the universe the middle finger together!") I think I had my own head so stuck on my own issues that it didn't even register with me that you were going through the same thing. :(

I drink grapefruit juice daily now anyway. It's so good. I have 20oz every day because that's how big my bottle is, but I think the going rate is a standard size glass. Are you going right back to TTC this month? It sounds like it from your talk of clomid. Is anybody telling you that you should wait to or am I the only lucky one to get that?


----------



## babydreamers

:blush: Hello ladies, sorry for rant yesterday - I was really upset, of which I made DH fully aware. Something about that + OPK that brings out a rabid monster in me that can only be satisfied by BD! No BD still (I knew there wouldnt be though) and OPK back to -ve, had some cramps overnight that could have been O. Temps up again this morning but probably not too accurate as woke up with a fright with my dog's wet nose touching my nose - he obviously didnt sleep well either! I know - A bit naughty having the dog in our room but he's so cute and fluffy and he loves it :haha: No BD at all this month, so I know Im out - which at least means I can relax rather than freak out for 2ww after poorly timed BD. I have a plan for getting DH in the sack next month which Im really hoping will work and also got preseed in mail today. 

Perfect - welcome. I had my 1st mirena aged 23 and fainted 3x. It was the most awful medical procedure I have ever endured. That was by a family dr in the uk, and of course Ive never had a baby. The 2nd time I went to a lovely gynaecologist who after hearing my tale offered to replace it under a general anaesthetic! Didnt really have time for that and thought it was prob a bit over the top so just asked her to do it - it was certainly still painful but 100% better than before. If I was to use birth control I would use it again - but Im thinking I never want to ever use birth control again after all this TTC! 

Operation Babyo- You are much further on than square 1. You know you and your OH are pretty darn fertile! Hopefully it will happen this month, but if not I know it will happen very soon. As for other peoples' advice, NPs are probably particularly bad at thinking they know everything? They certainly dont make good patients! I will give you the same (unqualified!) advice I gave to my sister when she asked me what to do after her miscarriage: Go for it, if your body's not ready yet (presumably because hormones are out of whack) it wont get pregnant yet. Some people feel they should wait but there is no evidence behind that whatsoever. So go for it! :happydance:

Ginger - thats great! Exactly what baby O said - huge range of "normal", twins a possibility but I dont think you can really predict that from a HCG - so dont get too excited (or scared?). When are you going to stop temping? Remember Garden of Edens had several temp dips that freaked her out big time!

Lucy - welcome. So sorry to hear your bad news :hugs: Good luck this cycle FX'd

Sorry to rabbit on! Just feel like chatting! Have a good day everyone


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- what does your OH say about his unwillingness to BD?


----------



## gingerfaerie

@dreamers - No need to feel bad about ranting here. I know for sure I'd be incredibly frustrated if I were in your position. I hope your plan for next cycle works... I'm so sorry is being difficult. 

How old is your puppy? (they're all puppies, no matter their age ;) ) I'm a HUGE dog person, but my partner... is not. For years I told him one day I was gonna either have a puppy or a baby, and that was that (this was teasing, not serious, by the way). When we got our positive test, one of the first things he said was 'YES! NO PUPPY!'. :D 

@babyO - I don't know how you're refraining from punching people, but I commend your restraint. It's really none of anyone's business but your own and your partners, what you decide to do with your body. Eff that. Eff that so hard. I'm sorry people are being insensitive jerks. I hope the situation resolves soon. :/ I also agree with what Dreamers said... and I liked how she phrased it. :) 

@Lucy - Hugs. I am so sorry... I'm glad you seem to be doing alright now though, and I am glad to see you back as well. :) During my last cycle, and it was the first one with grapefruit juice (and my bfp cycle!), I drank 4 - 6 8oz glasses of grapefruit juice per day. But I LOVED it. I mean. LOVED it. I could not get enough. Haha, so I dunno how much may be beneficial. 

@edens - How are you feeling lately? :)

@rainy - I hope your lady bits are feeling better! Stupid yeast... ugh. I'm glad you got meds for it though! Hopefully it'll all be cleared up and ready to go when you ovulate. :D 

Me! 

My midwife's office called me at 7:15 this morning to tell me she wasn't going to be in today. I'm rescheduled for Tuesday the 14th. It's funny, we have the orientation at the midwife's office in the evening on the 14th as well. They are seeing me before the orientation because of my age & other health things. But our Valentine's Day is going to be a Pregnancy Marathon, as my partner said this morning. Which is neat, I think. :) 

I am currently trying not to freak out about every tiny little thing, or lack of things, I am feeling. It's silly. I know it. It's just today, really. I think not seeing my midwife, and hearing from her mouth that everything is ok, has just kind of weirded me out. I was expecting to have that reassurance today, if that makes any sense? 

Neat happenstance - I was at a brand new thrift store that just opened the other day. I LOVE thrift stores. So so much. I was looking through books to cut apart and use for these art pieces I do (mixed media installations with sound and light and texture, and decoupage...), when an employee walks over to me and says 'I'm just putting out a HUGE rack of brand new maternity clothes with tags still on them, donated by a Motherhood store. If you know anyone who's pregnant, there is a LOT going out'. And she walked over to the rack of clothes. Now, there were lots of other people standing around, lots of other people between me and the rack she walked past twice. But she didn't talk to one of them. Just me. Then she put the clothing out on the rack. 

I looked at my partner, and we both made a b-line over there. And *all* of the clothing was in xs (I am tiny, this is my size), and all of it was my style as well (sort of dancer bohemian in the city. my partner likes to tell me I dress like a high school art teacher in NYC). 

It was the weirdest random happenstance I've encountered in awhile. But. Haha. I have a lot of awesome maternity clothing that I purchased for 1.00 per item, with the tags from the store still on them! :D 

Also. I am exhausted. Other than that, I can't tell if I'm having symptoms or not? I got a pimple for the first time in years, then a couple more followed. I'm not sure if my boobs are still swollen. I am hungry all the time, but I mean it's winter and I need extra calories to stay warm anyway. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm still hanging in there. My HCG level was 7 yesterday so I have the joy of going back *again* to be jabbed on Monday. I don't get to stop being jabbed until they see a 0. I hate needles. Yuck.

In other news, AF seems to be slowing down some. This means it's almost time to start my POAS obsession again. Oh how I love my little sticks. CD14 will be on a weekend Yeeeeeeeeeesssssss! That should take some stress out of timing BD. Of course, I now have no idea what day I will ov. I mean, my body couldn't make this easy. Oh noooooooo, it's too hard to just be normal and easy! 

In crappy news, I just realized AF will be due on my wedding weekend unless I get knocked up before then. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

VERY cool about the awesome maternity clothes! What a crazy and beneficial coincidence! :) I haven't broken down to buy any maternity stuff yet, but I've considered it. I desperately need a larger bra for sure but I positively absolutely HATE bra shopping. And I bought a belly band from Amazon since it's getting more and more difficult to button my pants over my expanding belly. I was going to post a belly shot, but I forgot my work internet is too slow to upload. :(

Definitely don't keep temping for much longer. When my temp dropped at 21, 22, and 23DPO after the low progesterone readings I was positively devastate and thought for sure a mc was on the horizon. That's when I got home and OH had broken my thermometer into a million pieces. :haha: Obviously our LO was fine but it was still a VERY stressful/worrisome time!!

BabyO - I can't believe you have to keep going back! That just doesn't seem fair or very nice!! :( Good news ov should be over the weekend, that's definitely convenient. lol. Sorry about your wedding but you never know. I was due to have af over our wedding weekend and two months before I caught a cold and it delayed ovulation so much that cycle that I ended up oving on our wedding weekend instead!


----------



## OperationBbyO

ooooooooooooo guess what I just got!!! My giganto box of opks!!!

@ginger--Sometimes I think you're like my long lost twin or something. I heart thrift store shopping. How lucky that not only were there maternity clothes, but also...they were XS!! IDK what I'm going to do when I finally get to the point where I need maternity clothes. I dress very hippy/bohemian and frankly, I haven't seen any maternity clothes that come anywhere close to my style.


----------



## RainyMama

I love opks love. My line is getting ever so slightly darker and my CM is simultaneously getting more "fertile". I find this all extremely comforting. :)
Thus Babyo I understand why you are so excited to pee on them!
Ginger- I totally understand how disappointed you are by having your appointment rescheduled. It's kind of like you had totally planned to not worry anymore today or less at least :).
What a great score on the maternity clothes! I have found the majority of what I found to be attractive to be pretty expensive and difficult to justify for something that you're only going to wear for a few months. 
Thank you for asking about my lady parts, they're already feeling much better! in addition to the medication that the doctor prescribed for me I also started taking acidophilus supplements and increased my intake of yogurt. I am very pleased to announce that my cervical mucus is looking good and is transitioning to become fertile as I mentioned above :). I am so happy!

I am very excited to BD tonight and tomorrow and however long I need to. Hehehe. I love when there is still work to be "done" and it could lead to a baby! Love babies. Sigh, sorry ladies, I guess I feel like dreamers- chatty.


----------



## perfectno3

good morning ladies
not happy today. came on for the first time since my coil was removed on 25th jan. So the two lines on my opks were obviously not right, one was always more faded, its i couldnt have read it properly. Very weird to have a period when ive not had one for over 6 years. Hoping i dont have many before i conceive.
I guess on the bright side, i can work out roughly when i'll ovulate now. 
feeling very down for some bizarre reason i thought because i fell for my two children whilst on the pill, i'd literally fall pregnant instantly!


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect, I think it is really good news that you have started AF! Now you will be able to do some accurate charting :)
So I say congratulations!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, me too perfect! It's a great starting place so you can really calculate where you are in your cycle! Now you can really start the OPKs and when you get a line that's as dark as or darker than the control line, get to :sex: asap! :haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

@perfect--our cycles will be pretty close this month! I am CD5 today so we'll have some overlap in our TWW! Woo hoo! I won't be alone!


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies- my opk is lighter this am than it was last night. Is this normal? I guess it makes sense last month I didn't ovulate until Cd16, and actually I wonder if it could've been 17 since my thermometer was so crazy last cycle. 
So hard to just trust this process and let body do what it wants to do. Since I can't stop it anyway! Will BD tonight despite - opk and semi hostile cervical mucus. 
Out of curiosity, is an 11 day luteal phase sufficient?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy, it may be how much LH is in your urine. It will depend on how much you have had to drink etc. At least, mine worked that way. I had one negative LH in the middle of my 4 day + opk run last month, but I had lots of water to drink before I took it. 

Tonight starts every other day BDing for us!! woo hoo! (except OH is already passed out haha)


----------



## RainyMama

BabyO- it is very hard for me to limit my fluid intake. I am making a VERY serious effort this evening, though. For the sake of my darn OPKs. I have had almost no water for the past 3 hours. In 8 minutes I will take the test and then start drinking water again. Gotta hydrate so my cervix has plenty to work with to aid my spermy friends. My DH is super excited about BDing tonight. Yay!
And yay to you, BabyO, time to get it on again! Did you manage to awaken your OH? 

Speaking of exercise, I haven't even been trying to get in any "cardio" this month, because usually I end up going for 1 run the entire week (if that) and then I just feel like a failure. Instead I've focused on walking everyday. I have gone for a walk 11 days out of 13 so far this cycle. The 2 that I missed were just way too rainy. I am trying to improve the circulation to my pelvic region, apparently sitting all day long in an office is none too good for the uterus.

Hubby just went to sleep (it's 8:30! what the heck?) and says I will have to awake him for our "practice". 

Taurus, Calasen are you ladies out there?

Lucy- you hangin in there? 

Dreamers- did you ever get DH into bed?


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes rainy, I'm here... Lurking. Lol last months af was very difficult for me and I stayed away from the internet until about 6dpo. Af got me very unexpectedly 3 days early this time. Never in my life have i had a 29 day cycle! Amazing! Lol. I'm sad... But trucking on to cycle #6. 
Congrats ginger on your bfp! :) how are you feeling?
I'm so sorry Lucy about what happened...! I have you in my thoughts!!!!
Rainy- how are the opks going? I bought some and this will be my first cycle actually using them! Are you doing once or twice a day?
Babyo- bow chicka wow wow! Lol I'm already over af and ready to get back to every other day myself!! Your wedding is getting close!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## perfectno3

Thanks ladies. I know you're right, it does mean my body is back to normal. I'm just being irrational. And that's before Im pregnant!!
@baby O, at least we can be impatient together. Be cool to fall at the same time, then I'd have someone to compare notes with fingers and toes crossed! Not legs crossed tho or I'll never get pregnant;-)


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- good to hear from you. It is nice for me to know you're lurking. Hope, other than not being pregnant, that you are doing ok. I like the OPKs they are easy to use and give me something to do. It is nice to see a faint line! Haha. Even though I know it is not a positive I like that I know there is some LH in my system and it is gradually getting darker. Just not dark enough yet :)
I dreamt that AF showed this AM 14 days early! I was crushed.

Perfect- I think most of us are irrational when AF shows. For many reasons!

BD last night irritated my increasingly less yeasty lady parts. I really thought I was feeling better! DH says we need to take a break for a couple days. He thinks it is not natural for us to do it if my body isn't enjoying it. I would usually agree with him! But! Ack we are so close to ov. I will break for one day-today. Of course a positive OPK could change that! Hehe. If I ov on the same day as last cycle I have until Sunday, I would want to BD sat/sun/mon. Right?


----------



## OperationBbyO

It would be great if you could BD tonight also with ov coming up on Sunday. I believe the sperm window is something like 72 hours. Curse that yeast!! (I'm shaking my fists at the sky for you!)

afm...I didn't wake OH up. He was so zonked out. I kind of tried this morning, but his mind was already on work so that was a no go. Tonight! I shall conquer! Muahahahahaha

Taurus--I think you will love opks! I know I do.Although, I forgot to dig them out this morning. I'll probably start sometime next week.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- in your medical opinion, do sexy time and semen make it harder to overcome a yeast infection? Hubby states it is irritating my parts and (TMI TMI!) there is no way the other big "O" is attainable for me and that is upsetting him. TMI! He is apparently using his "best moves" and is disappointed by my lack of enthusiasm. I am considering faking enthusiasm as needed to power us through this. If ginger can BD millions of times through a UTI then I shall do the same. Curse this yeast indeed!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been posting for the last few days... I have been reading! I've just been reading on my phone, whilst running all over creation being busy as a bee. :) 

@Taurus! OMG! It's so good to 'hear' from you! I'd been wondering about you. :) I looooved OPKs as well. I used them once per day from the last day of af until about the middle of my cycle, then twice to three times per day until I got a positive, then kept that up until I got a negative. (I bought the cheap ones from Amazon) I hope you like them too! 

@rainy - Honey, just to let it be known? I did whatever the hell I had to do to get my partner as interested in sex as he could be, so that we could keep it up every single freaking day last month. :) I sure as heck did feign enthusiasm I didn't entirely feel, many times. For me, that led to him being more excited, which led to me being more excited... even when I was in pain and miserable with a UTI. *****TMI TMI TMI*** I totally pulled out all the stops though. Dirty talk, outfits... other... things... ;) 

But!! But but but!! If you really are in pain and physically miserable, take a break woman! Don't kill yourself BDing if your body doesn't feel up to it. If it's not making you miserable, or making your symptoms worse... sure man totally go for it. But if it is, maybe just wait 24 hours? Haha, just cause I'm looney and had lots of sex while miserable with a UTI doesn't mean you should too! (don't jump off the bridge just cause I did! noooooo! :D ) 

@babyO - I have often though the same thing about us being separated at birth or some crap. Hehe.


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ok guys. I am trying not to freak out. My Midwife is not making that easy for me.  

Yesterday we did another beta. My number was 2,500. So it was 560(something) on 2/6. I was 2,500(something) on 2/9. So she sent me in for an early transvaginal ultrasound. 

They couldn't find a gestational sac anywhere - not in my uterus or tubes or anything. So now my Midwife is, to directly quote her 'fairly concerned' because she says that when hCG hits 1500, we *should* be able to see a gestational sac. 

So now, I am going in for more blood work tomorrow (on a Saturday!) at 8:30am, then I am going to drive over an hour in order to get to the only appointment at the only center in their entire system for another transvaginal ultrasound. 

Then on Tuesday at 7:30am, I have *another* transvaginal ultrasound, but luckily this time it's in the same building with my Midwife. Then directly after, I have an appointment with the Midwife to 'discuss what to do next'. 

I do not at all like her wording at all. What to do next?! You mean... like continue to gestate a baby? Like that next thing? And not any other thing? O_O 

So yeah. I'm concerned as all get out. And I hope hope hope hope hope this little Snapdragon (which is what we're calling them) is visible tomorrow. I have been mentally sending them these 'grow, grow, grow!' thoughts since yesterday. Hopefully this doesn't sound utterly daft to you guys. 

Also. My pregnancy symptoms? Seem to have... disappeared... which also has me concerned. Especially since my hCG is so high! Should't my boobs still be sore? I am still exhausted, but that would be normal under a lot of stress for me. 

Also. I stopped temping! I totally took your advise. You guys are right (thanks for poking me about it Edens!), no need to do it, and if I got a dropped temp or two it would freak me right out. When there may be nothing at all going on. So no more temping! :) 

Now... to get through the next few days...


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Rainy--my medical knowledge is fairly limited to crazy people (I'm a psych NP) and old men who smoke an drink who have head and neck cancer.  That said, I would imagine having sex + products of BDing could probably irritate you since it throws the pH balance off down there. Also, women typically get microtears during sex, and let me tell you, one of my BFF's got yeast in the microtears and O M G. She had to go through 6 months of intensive treatment and couldn't have sex for almost a year. 

Didn't you take diflucan though? Symptoms should clear up in about 24 hours with that.


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger---Ah! No no no! You are only supposed to have good and happy news! "Should" isn't the same thing as "always" so I will be thinking positive thoughts and sending positive vibes your way until you are able to get some answers.


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> @ginger---Ah! No no no! You are only supposed to have good and happy news! "Should" isn't the same thing as "always" so I will be thinking positive thoughts and sending positive vibes your way until you are able to get some answers.

Internet research tells me that a transvaginal ultrasound should be able to detect a gestational sac at about cycle day 34.8 plus or minus 2.2 days, and when hCG is 1400 plus or minus 155. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3282930 (I read abstracts for fun... I am that person...) 

But the thing is. I ovulated on cycle day 21. I am absolutely certain of this. There is no doubt whatsoever. So while my hCG is high and indicative of when they'd be able to see a gestational sac... I am a full 7 days *earlier* than they expect me to be based on my cycle day. Yesterday was cycle day 37, true. But that meant that I was only 17 days past ovulation, not 24 days past ovulation. 

I am hoping that since I am so early right now, those 7 days mean a Whole Awful Lot with regards to fetal development. 

Regardless. Thank you. I will try my hardest to report back in with good happy wonderful news tomorrow. :) 

For now though, my betas look phenomenal, my Midwife says! That's reassuring!


----------



## RainyMama

GINGER-
Oh.my.gosh.
Of course you are sent immediately to the front of my positive thoughts queue! 
So, first off I understand the worrying. I am a professional worrier (probably all of us here would be very worried.) But, the truth that I would tell my most cherished friend (speaking from my heart and not my panic stricken reptilian brain) is the following:
There is no way that if you ovulated 7 days later than the average woman that your gestational sac should be visible at the same time as the average woman (even give or take 2.2 days). How could your little snapdragon have possibly been delevoping if the egg hadn't even been released yet! It couldn't! And, if we follow this train of thought, wouldn't it- in fact- be highly unusual, at this many DPO to see it?
I think your chances that everything is totally fine are as high as they ever were. Please keep us posted when you know anything at all.
Also, for what its worth, I read abstracts like that as well. I came across something similar when I was obsessing about hormones and how they all interact during our cycles (conception or not). I also found some videos on youtube that someone recorded of a professor lecturing on the female reproductive system. SOOOO cool. 

BabyO- I did take diflucan and I am feeling mostly better. I was feeling GREAT last night until we did the deed. Today I'm feeling pretty good, also. Maybe DH is overreacting?

Taurus-I forgot to mention I am using OPKs twice a day. Once around 10:30 AM and once around 9:30 PM. Seems like my PM tests are usually darker. I think it's best to do it twice so you don't miss your surge, which I think happens to a lot of women.


----------



## RainyMama

OPK update- line is much darker today than yesterday. Almost as dark as test line.
CM update, EWCM. Yes. Abundant AND stretchy. No itchiness so far today. None. 

No break tonight gals, I will be DOIN it.


----------



## gardenofedens

gingerfaerie said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> @ginger---Ah! No no no! You are only supposed to have good and happy news! "Should" isn't the same thing as "always" so I will be thinking positive thoughts and sending positive vibes your way until you are able to get some answers.
> 
> Internet research tells me that a transvaginal ultrasound should be able to detect a gestational sac at about cycle day 34.8 plus or minus 2.2 days, and when hCG is 1400 plus or minus 155.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3282930 (I read abstracts for fun... I am that person...)
> 
> But the thing is. I ovulated on cycle day 21. I am absolutely certain of this. There is no doubt whatsoever. So while my hCG is high and indicative of when they'd be able to see a gestational sac... I am a full 7 days *earlier* than they expect me to be based on my cycle day. Yesterday was cycle day 37, true. But that meant that I was only 17 days past ovulation, not 24 days past ovulation.
> 
> I am hoping that since I am so early right now, those 7 days mean a Whole Awful Lot with regards to fetal development.
> 
> Regardless. Thank you. I will try my hardest to report back in with good happy wonderful news tomorrow. :)
> 
> For now though, my betas look phenomenal, my Midwife says! That's reassuring!Click to expand...

oy vey hun, I'm thinking of you! So it's been a super long day and my math could be completely out the window but your abstracts...sac visible at 34 days means 20 days past ovulation give or take two days, yes? And you would have only been 17 dpo?

My first ultrasound was at 18dpo and it was a super teeny tiny sac - I don't remember how long it took them to find it but it was tiny...

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cc03b3127ccefeb9d1f1347800000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

I don't know if that's reassuring to you or not though...I hope so. Our internet is down at home so I won't be on but will you keep me posted by text if I PM you my cell #? I'll try to get to the library to login too. Sending lots of good thoughts your way!!


----------



## babydreamers

Ginger - Im sure its just too early, try not to worry (!) your only 5+3 weeks (?) -its still pretty early to see, and I'm hoping in a few more days the sac will be obvious and all this worry will be for nothing. Good luck with the next scan, my thoughts are with you today


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, its finally half term! I get time to do me things!! Hope you&#8217;re all ok, just going to read back through.
Babyo, how are you doing now? I didn&#8217;t tell anyone I was pregnant this time, I&#8217;ve had so many early positives now, I almost don&#8217;t get excited as I know it won&#8217;t stick. When I lost my baby at 15wks last year though, people practically all the time were asking when we were going to try again? You should be able to catch quite soon if you get trying straight away! I was so devastated, wanted to scream at them for being so insensitive! The worst was that literally everyone knew I was pg, I&#8217;m a primary school teacher so that equates to hundreds of kids, and their parents etc. I had random ppl coming up to me for months after asking how my little bump was coming along? When was I due? Awfull, just awfull. So if I do manage to catch a little bean, and it decides to stay put, I&#8217;m telling no-one until I can&#8217;t hide it anymore!! Just in case! I hope you&#8217;re dealing with it ok, and are back on the ttc bandwagon! Good luck! Oh and I&#8217;ve decided to drink as much grapefruit as I can possibly fit in!! I&#8217;m an all or nothing kinda gal!!

Yay for you rainy! Hope you got your bd&#8217;ing in and that teenie egg is bursting out enthusiastically to meet those little swimmers!!

Ginger that&#8217;s so scary for you x try not to get yourself too worried (easy to say I know), it won&#8217;t do you or your little bean any good. It may just have been that the scanning equipment was not as good as it could be and so couldn&#8217;t pick up a tiny little sack, or that the person scanning was not up to scratch? And the discrepancy of your ov date is significant. Plus you have booming betas. Be thinking of you today hun, fingers crossed they&#8217;ll find that bean nestled deep in there x

I&#8217;m cd7 today, last day of clomid and cannot wait to start bd&#8217;ing tonight! We&#8217;re going for everyday this cycle, and I&#8217;m hoping my fertility doc gives me something different to help implantation!
It&#8217;s crazy how diverse emotions are during a cycle, you can go from excited hope and enthusiasm, to obsessive worrying and doubt, to almost manic impatience, and then your sat in a pit of depression and self loathing when af shows up, and straight back to excitedly planning what you&#8217;re going to do differently next cycle! Making babies should come with a mental health warning!!

Love to everyone x


----------



## Calasen

I totally agree Lucy, I still haven't had a period since the miscarriage, but still people are asking when we are gonna start trying again and most peoples reply to the miscarriage itself was "at least you know you can catch" ... I almost ripped their heads off everytime as it didnt help!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Calasen--I'm guilty of telling myself that. "Well, at least I know I CAN conceive." But then I realize that conceiving is only the first part of the battle. I have to get little beany to stick in there for this to work. Does the bleeding with the MC not count as AF? I wasn't sure, but I decided to start using opks this coming Tuesday anyway. 

@Rainy--Get it girl! If your line was darker today then who cares about the yeast. Besides, the diflucan should really have worked its magic by now. 

@lucy--I'm didn't go back and read the entire thread before I joined it, so I was totally clueless that you have been going through this over and over. :cry: It makes me want to give you a gigantic hug and then set the universe on fire for you. I did decide after this time that I was going to keep any future + tests between me, OH, and his parents. My friends will have to wait a few weeks this next go around. It's been nice to have the support, but I know my friends will come through for me if I end up having to announce "Oh, hey, another MC. Hug me please." Just to let you know how much grapefruit juice I am actually drinking....200 oz a week. I'm probably going to turn into a grapefruit. I just LOVE this stuff. I'm down to drinking milk, bubbly water, grapefruit juice, and orange juice with Vit. D. That's it. (Ok, maybe I snuck in a Dr. Pepper or two over the last week and a beer, but no more of that! It's Baby O making time!)

@ginger--- ~~twiddling thumbs~~ Waiting for your update! Crossing every appendage I have that it's good news. Like: Oh, yeah, they couldn't find that sac? It's right there and so obvious. Clearly the other tech was a moron, kind of news. 

afm...I didn't realize how excited and subsequently devastated OH was until yesterday. He went out to eat with a colleague of his and he told me he had a long talk with him about the early MC. He also told me he didn't want to tell anyone when we first found out, but then I've heard him call three or four of his closest friends to tell them that this time was a no go, so he had told people. I guess he just didn't want me to know he had told anyone. :nope: I used to have some fears that this wouldn't be as exciting for him as it is for me since it's my first baby and he's already done it before, but I don't think that's the case. I think he's so excited to finally have the opportunity to have a family with a woman he loves. Not to mention he actually gets to have a say in me getting pregnant. (Crazo "accidentally" got pregnant "while on birth control" on their last ditch effort to save the marriage right after he told her he never wanted to have children with her. I'll never believe it was an accident and neither does anyone in OH's family. As you can all see, he changed his mind about children and actually wants 3 more. I've said we'll take this one baby at a time.)

Sorry for the novel folks. I've ceased talking TTC with anyone in real life so you guys are going to get all my word vomit now! lololol


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- I am feeling so anxious for your update. I Sooo had you in my thoughts last night! I pray all is going well...and im sending you millions of positive vibes!!!!!

Babyo- so sorry about your early mc. It is, however, so sweet how on board your OH is. It's good he has other people to support him, also. This just means when you get that sticky BFP its gonna mean just that much more!!! You're future bean is really lucky he/she is going to have you guys as parents :)

Rainy- get that egg!!! Woo hoo! Lol if it was me, I'd totally fake it and anything else I had to... Hopefully your medicine is kicking in and working its magic!!! I do agree with ginger tho... If its just too much, relax.... but if its just irritating enough u can get to the other big o...fake it til ya make it. lol good luck!!! Hope it all clears up soon! I can imagine that would be annoying!

Calasen- I've missed ya and wondered a lot about how u were holding up!!

Lucy-- really really reaaallllyyyyy rooting for you!! You deserve your precious sticky bean. 

Afm, just waiting on af to leave so I can start my opks and go back to BD'ing every other day!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oops double post, sorry. Lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm so happy to know I'm not the only girl in the world pulling out all the stops to maintain interest in BDing from OH.


----------



## gingerfaerie

Well I had a long day. First. It's snowing. A lot. We got a few inches overnight, and then 6 more today. And it's still going strong. But I did not let the weather keep me from my appointments. 

My betas look 'really good', according to my Midwife. They were actually 2300 on Thursday evening (I misremembered, but I wrote it down today!), and 3985 this morning. They increased 70% in 36 hours, so we're right on track to double in 48 hours. 

The ultrasound... puh. 

So on Thursday, the tech saw 'something' that she called a 'cystic mass' in the endometrial lining. It was 3mm. She was not comfortable calling it a gestational sac, she said. She did NOT see anything anywhere else. 

Today, the tech saw the same thing, but it was 4.5mm. This tech was 'not comfortable' calling it a gestational sac either. She said she was not 'super convinced' that it was, and also called it a cystic mass. She also did not find anything in my tubes, ovaries, cervix, anywhere to indicate an ectopic pregnancy. 

But I mean, when we got home we looked up very early ultrasound images, and also Eden's picture she posted... and it looked JUST like that. And it grew. And it's in the right place. I honestly don't understand why they aren't calling it a gestational sac. 

What I was told is that it's not big enough, it 'should' be larger than it is. But again, the internet disagrees. I have read in abstract after abstract, and article after article, that it's normal at 19 days past ovulation for the little Snapdragon to be 3-4mm. AND! That it's also totally normal for them not to be able to see *any*thing at *all* until the end of the 5th week. I'm 4w5d today. 

They said that it could be ectopic still, and they're just not finding it yet outside of the uterus. They said it could be a failing pregnancy in which the beats are still rising for whatever reason. Or a pregnancy that already failed (without bleeding or pain and in which the betas are rising very well). 

They are concerned because my betas are indicative of six weeks gestation, and so my my LMP. NO ONE is at ALL interested in hearing about when I ovulated, even though I am UTTERLY CERTAIN of when that happened. They're all just like, we should be able to find something at this point. (and I'm like... what about that 4.5mm little guy you found in my uterus right where he should be? hmm?) 

So, I'm going back in on Tuesday morning for more betas and yet another ultrasound. Another. Freaking. Transvaginal. Ultrasound. Gah! 

If they don't see a yolk sac at that point, they said it's time to talk about curettage. Which. I mean. Excuse my language. But. Fuck that. Not unless they see something to actually be CONCERNED about, like fetal development somewhere other than my uterus. I am not going to let them go exploring just to see that yeah, that 4.5mm gestational sac? That's what that was alright! 

I'm honestly thinking about getting a second opinion at this point as well. I dunno. I feel like they are overacting. I wish they would take into account when I ovulated, as opposed to my LMP and betas. Or at least stop scaring the crap out of me with phrases like 'failing pregnancy' when as far as I can tell there is NO indication of that at ALL. 

Anyway. Thanks for listening guys. I hope you're all enjoying your weekends. Hopefully on Tuesday they see this little guy in there and finally accept that the 'cystic mass' they keep seeing is in face our little Snapdragon.


----------



## taurusmom05

Ginger- I'm so sorry you had a bad experience... Or well, a not pleasant experience anyway. I feel like if it was me, I would get a second opinion. At this point it can't hurt, especially if you can get more answers or more peace of mind. I imagine they are just taking precaution, but its frustrating and scary on the other end!! Tuesday can't here fast enough! I know they will see the sac and all will be well. I'm confident in that. I wish I could make these next few days go by faster for you!! Id bet anything you're right and that's the sac they are seeing. If they see nothing anywhere else... and it grew... Doesn't that seem like common sense?! I'm no doctor but it seems obvious!!! Thinking of you big time!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo I think telling friends and family is a good idea, they will always be there for you if need be. I just felt like such a failure, and telling everyone after I just felt like I'd let everyone down. But you are right, I just need to be brave! I'm drinking a pint of grapefruit juice in the morning and one before bed, and I think I am getting more cm to be honest. No ewcm yet, but Im hopeful! 
Thats absolutely gorgeous that your dear OH was so touched about you being pg, and that he'd thought it best not to add pressure to you by telling people. Bless him, you sound like you've got a keeper there. I guess he knows how special having a baby is, and so much wants you to feel all of that too, and clearly wants to share it with you xx so lovely xx
This is the only place I vent too babyo, don't know what I'd do without you all!!

Calasen how long is it until your wedding now??

Ginger I'm so sorry you're going through this, when you should be so happy x I agree that you should be hunting a second opinion. Perhaps if you don't get the result you want on Tuesday, take it further. Nothing I can say will make you feel better sadly, but I am thinking of you, and sending a comforting hug xx Go by your gut instinct hun, if you feel things are ok, then trust that until you're told different. Lots of love xx


----------



## babydreamers

Ginger - you poor thing. The uncertainty - its still so early. Im a bit worried another ultrasound in just 3 days may still not give you a definitive answer. I would take your OH along to the appointment on Tuesday and get them to explain to you what they are SO concerned about (is it the appearance - cystic mass? and what might this mean?). And then a 2nd opinion would seem reasonable - you need to make sure your doing the right thing. Give up of the date of ovulation thing - they will always use the 1st day of LMP and not take it into account as there is no way to confirm your right. But in your own mind it will offer some reassurance hopefully. Fingers and toes are crossed for you x


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am always surprised and amazed when I get a peak at DH's deep emotions. So awesome that it's clear that he is so into having a baby with you. I remember something you posted awhile ago about your thoughts regarding you being more excited than him since this is his second child. Clearly he is so excited. Sad that he is sad though. 
Hi Taurus- hope AF ends soon! Like now! 
Lucy- yay for cervical mucus! Come on egg white cervical mucus! I am hoping for more as well. I don't feel like I have ovulated yet and had only brief ewcm.
Ginger- I think dreamers has a great point, what the hell exactly are they worried about? Thinking of you constantly. I am not sure what to say, other than I am here for you and channeling my support and healthy pregnancy/evident gestational sac vibes your way. Xoxo


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ginger---What the heck is WRONG with these people. Well, actually I know what's likely wrong. OB is a terrible place to be in healthcare right now. They get sued left and right so they practice according to litigation rather than what's really going on. It's sad but true. I'll spare the board the rest of my rant about that! lol All my body parts are crossed for you!! 


Has anybody here ever tried the SMEP thingie? I found it on this board and googled it. We are going to try it this month and see what happens. Day 8 is today and so we should start every other day today although it's been every day since AF went away. I've got my stash of corsets, stockings, and lacy fun stuff all ready to go this month! I've also decided I'm not buying anymore HPTs. I got some internet cheapies and that's what I'm sticking with!


----------



## lucyoz34

How is everyone today??

Hugs ginger xx

Our bd marathon has begun!! Bless him he's started so enthusiastically an I know by say Tuesday it'll be significantly less energetic hehe!! I don't care personally whether it's an oscar winning performance or a 5minute jiggle so long as it all gets all in there!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo I've tried that method twice, sadly no success, however I've met lots of girls on b&b that have had bfp's with it, so definitely worth a try. Good luck with it! What opks do you use??

Even though we're going to bd every day, I think I'm going to try some opks again this month. I've never ever had a positive with them so I gave up, even though I know I ov. Trying again out of curiosity I guess, and because I found a stash of IC's in a drawer and I fancy p'ing oas!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I don't think OH could sustain BDing every single day! (He likes to think he could but last month, by the end of our 5 day stretch he had clearly run out of steam. lol) 

I use the Target brand opks, but this month I ordered a gigantic shipment from amazon. I'm going to use the target ones again this month since I had another box and then switch to the internet cheapies next month. I'm kind of doubtful this will work the first month after a chemical but I'm going to give it my best shot.


----------



## lucyoz34

Well apparently your body is more prepared for pregnancy after mc, so fingers crossed for us! I wasn't sure if my batch of IC's were nuffed as they never gave a positive. More likely to be me peeing on them at the wrong time though, or drinking too much before hand.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I use my opk in the morning (it's what the target instructions say to do). My line gets gradually darker and then as soon as I get a + I start using them morning and night. I don't know what yours say to do, but I pee in a cup and then dip the stick in the cup rather than attempt to actually pee on the stick. 

I've heard the same thing about the body being more ready for pregnancy after a MC. I don't want to be overly nosy, and please don't feel like you have to answer this, but how frequently are you able to get a + HPT?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I use my opk in the morning (it's what the target instructions say to do). My line gets gradually darker and then as soon as I get a + I start using them morning and night. I don't know what yours say to do, but I pee in a cup and then dip the stick in the cup rather than attempt to actually pee on the stick. 

I've heard the same thing about the body being more ready for pregnancy after a MC. I don't want to be overly nosy, and please don't feel like you have to answer this, but how frequently are you able to get a + HPT?


----------



## lucyoz34

I got no instructions with mine so I went on what others advised. I think I will do it in the morning too though. Can't do any harm!! Ask me anything hun, I love being able to talk so freely on here, can't do it anywhere else. It's been a year now since my big mc, and I've had bfp's in 5 cycles, and believe it or not there's no correlation between them and anything I did ttc'ing. Not meds or frequency/timing of bd'ing. It really feels like a lottery.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So let me wrap my head around this. You've gotten pregnant 5 times and none of them have worked out........how on earth do you keep from punching a wall!?! Or setting things on fire. Or flat out having an all out temper tantrum type meltdown??!!!!?????????

I've only gone through it once, but the next time it happens I plan to camp out on my MW's head until she fixes it!

For some strange reason I STILL feel like my progesterone is low and it's going to cause problems. IDK why I think that, but I do. 

That's what I get for not reading the entire thread. I'm going to sit around and strategize for you or something.


----------



## lucyoz34

lol thank you, I'll take any input I can get!
I think when you start this ttc journey, you're so excited and full of hope, and then sometimes sadly the reality sets in, and you take off your rose tinted specs. My eternal optimism I'm afraid has been tainted. Don't get me wrong, I am the evil monkey when af turns up, evil, temper tantruming, come near me and I'll bite your man bits off, cow! But in my gut, I kinda already know its not going to stick, so part of me has already accepted it. 
I've been having fertility tests and procedures since November, OH is fine, its my bits that are not playing ball! Everything seems to be working, just won't implant for some reason. I've been told that I can try steroids next to help with that if the progesterone doesn't help, so thats good! 
Why do you think your progesterone levels are low hun??


----------



## OperationBbyO

My first luteal phase was 11 days. Well, I started spotting on day 11. This last time I started spotting on DPO8, then kept on spotting for 5 days. I just have this nagging feeling that I'm going to have luteal phase issues. I have no idea _why_ I really think that, but I do.

The fact that you are still TTC means that your optimism far outweighs mine, and I'm the most optimistic person I know. I'm in this for the long haul, although, I can definitely see that if it's not working in another 4 or 5 months, I'm going to be very sad.


----------



## lucyoz34

Well those symptoms certainly do sound like mine! I have a textbook normal 29day cycle, but spot from 9/10dpo every month!! Infuriating!! I had bloods done to check, on cd21, but my prog levels were really high, they seem to drop off suddenly after that, hence the spotting. Have you had any tests done??


----------



## OperationBbyO

I asked to have test done last month, but then I ended up pregnant, so I was unable to do the testing. If the same thing happens again this month with the early spotting I will ask them to check my progesterone on CD21 on the next cycle. Since I have this CIN II sitting on my cervix I can kind of push to have things done a little sooner than they normally would because waiting increases my chances of having cervically destructive procedures (yes, I made that phrase up!)


----------



## purplepanda

Just checking in. On my phone so I can't be real thorough with replies. 

Ginger... Your ob office sounds like a bunch of dips. Ridiculous. Hearing stories like that make me much more understanding of offices that don't do anything until 10 wks+. Wth are they thinking, going around worrying hormonal pregnant women???? Everything crossed for you, but I'm sure your little snapdragon is just fine. 

Rainy- how did it go? Feeling better now I hope? Do you think you ov'd? Good luck on your 2WW!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- Lucy I was aware of your miscarriage but I didn't realize how many chemical pregnancies you've had. I can't imagine :(
Speaking of evil monkeys (isn't that what you said, LOL), I am so hormonal and bitchy around AF time I am sure I would be a holy terror while also facing a chemical pregnancy. Big hugs to you for keeping on the way you do.
Babyo- this is perhaps weird but I have wondered about your progesterone levels, as well. I think you should definitely get the day 21 (is that right?) test done.
Ginger- thinking of you and your sweet bean. Hope you are fairing as well as can be expected while you wait for time to hurry up and pass.
Panda/AFM- I am confused, I have had a hard time with the OPKs, I never got a positive. My temp has been rising, though so I think my chart will likely put ovulation day at Friday. I get emotional around ovulation time and this cycle is no exception. I am sad and worried we didn't catch the egg. We skipped Friday, I was burning and with no acceptable lube in my possession I couldn't do it :(
At least we did on Thursday though. Saturday also. And this AM I finally felt normal.
I will keep using opks until I see that I have ovulated on my chart. Even though my test lines are getting lighter. 
It is amazing how crazy slow time passes when you are TTC.
Next month no yeast, please body!


----------



## perfectno3

good morning ladies! 
Ginger, been thinking of you, and fingers crossed for baby snapdragon.

Lucym i cannot imagine how youve coped. But im inspired by your story totally

Been a busy weekend, my ex husband playing games, messing with our daughteres head... not happy.
then my daughter had a regional majorette competition all day yesterday.
so even if i hadnt been on, we still wouldve been too tired/stressed to bd.
but all finished now. when should i start with the opd? a few dayss time?


----------



## gingerfaerie

I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! I'm reading, I just haven't had a chance to get online, other than on my phone, much lately. My shower stopped working, and the several plumbers I've had out to look at it all tell me it'll be a 900-1500.00 fix. So... we're trying to figure out how to do at least some of it ourselves. And now there is a pipe leaking in the basement. 

Haha, all I can say is, this little Snapdragon is a Water Dragon in the Chinese zodiac. Or, they will be when they're born. With all these watery things suddenly happening at the house, I hope it doesn't flood as things progress! (I'm kidding. I'm a hardcore skeptic. But it's still silly and fun to tease about) 

Thank for all of your encouragement and sympathy and support guys. It means a lot to me.

Rainy - If you oved on Friday and BDed on Thursday, there is a good chance for you this month! My fingers are crossed so hard for you. :) 

Panda - It's good to hear from you! 

Lucy... I wish I had words for you. I've been thinking about you for the last few days. I hope whatever is going on can be sorted out soon. Hug hug hug. 

babyO - OMG your wedding is almost here! Are you all ready? Are you so excited you're about to 'splode? 

How is everyone today? How were your weekends? 

I don't know how I am going to keep myself engaged in things enough to stave off being looney until tomorrow morning. My mind is racing with all of the things that could possibly be wrong. I'm kinda terrified they won't find a yolk sac, and then they'll declare a blighted ovum... even though it would still be early at 5w1d to see a yolk sac, and normal if they didn't see one. Gah. At this point, I reallyreally wish they'd not done an ultrasound so early to begin with. 

In other news Juneau (my pretty little conure) seems to be adjusting, finally. Thank goodness. We were all considering walking around in noise dampening headphones as a matter of course there for a little while. ;)


----------



## perfectno3

Aw what was wrong with Juneau?


----------



## gingerfaerie

perfectno3 said:


> Aw what was wrong with Juneau?

Haha, we just moved into our new house a couple of weeks ago. He was just adjusting to his new environment. The kids are now in the same room with him for most of the day, which he's never experienced before. (he used to be in our office, but the office is going to become a nursery... so we're trying to get used to the change before it happens :) )


----------



## OperationBbyO

@perfect--I'm starting on CD10 this cycle (tomorrow). When I wasn't sure what was going to happen I bought a pack of 20 and started the first day after AF then started testing twice a day on CD14. 

Oh yes ginger! I can't believe I'm about to get married! I thought this day would never come. I got divorced from Captain A$$hole 6 years (almost to the day) of my wedding and I swore that unless the most insanely awesome dude in the history of the universe landed in my path I was *NEVER* getting married again. Then Mr. Awesome turned up on my doorstep. He actually works like two buildings down from me, so I think fate was trying to stick us together. I have all kinds of stuff I need to do, but I'm so indecisive that I haven't done any of it!


Funny Baby Making Story:
So today my almost hubby is waiting for me to finish getting ready. (Yeah, he spends a lot of time waiting on me.) So he starts to text me from the living room (which is his favorite pastime in the morning.) He knows we are doing SMEP this month because I explained how it worked and everything. His text message reads: It's a balliday!!! I asked him what on earth a "balliday" was. He told me like a holiday, but a balliday meant his balls got the day off. Then I hear him cracking up in the living room. I mean heehawing at himself. I'm glad he's amused. hahahaha

AFM: I had another beta done this morning. I hope it's zero because my arms are black and blue from all the blood draws.


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo- Omg your story just made me laugh so hard!!!! Love it.

Nothing new here. This is my first day sans af!! Woo hoo!! So ready to get back to business!! Going to start my opks tomorrow morning. I may need all of you to help me decide a positive or not until I get the hang of it!

The weekend was wonderful for me! We celebrated vday and went to my all time fave restaurant, just spent lots of extra quality family time together. DH kept telling me how he is excited about using opks and made me explain what exactly they are going to do. Lol so cute. We finalized our vacation plans for June, too... So I feel pampered, productive, and just all around relaxed! What's everyone else's vday plans?


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo whats a CIN II if you don&#8217;t mind me asking?? Am I being thick?! Would be a good idea to get your prog levels checked, so if they are low, and you do catch a bean, you know you need a supplement to make sure the bean stays put. 
Totally love that your OH is so into your plans and having fun with it, makes life so less stressful, bless him!!

Rainy you&#8217;re definitely in with a good chance, you got bd&#8217;ing in at a really good time! I&#8217;ve never had any luck with opk&#8217;s, always go by my temps. So if yours has risen I&#8217;d be fairly sure you&#8217;d ov&#8217;d! Fingers crossed for you. Have to find lots to do to keep you busy so the evil 2ww flies by! Wishful thinking though I know!

Ginger life is never dull is it!! Curse your water problems!! Something to keep your mind occupied though while you wait for tomorrow! Sending you lots of positive mental thoughts, and got all my fingers and toes crossed that lil snapdragon is ok in there. Be thinking of you xx

Afm, well this blonde wally totally forgot to poas this morning, NOT impressed!! I&#8217;ve currently got my legs crossed, saving my pee till it&#8217;s super strong, then see what an opk says. So grrrr!! 
Can I ask a personal one ladies...... Just wondering if any of you found bd&#8217;ing uncomfortable in the &#8216;fertile window&#8217;? Because I really do! Like OUCH!! My cervix if sooo sore to touch, and we really have to be careful when we&#8217;re playing. It always goes straight after I&#8217;ve ov&#8217;d. Just finding it a bit of a pain!!

Thank you for the kind words ladies xx I&#8217;m ok though &#61514; waiting patiently, not much more we can all do really! 
I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m going to be able to find any ewcm this cycle to put in FF, I&#8217;m using preseed everytime we bd, and (tmi) with all the little swimmers, I&#8217;m permanently &#8216;moist&#8217;!!!!!!!!!(sorry!!) Not complaining though, all in a good cause!
Lots of love


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- so sorry about your plumbing problems. That is the WORST. ACK! I will never forget the day I was minding my own business, nursing a hangover (I was 21), and the ceiling above mine opened and dropped the neighbor's used shower water all overy my head. It was crazy, and now in retrospect, it is hilarious. 
I hear what you're saying about not having had the u/s at all. Seems not helpful at all, so early, if you think about it. I'm on pins and needles about what the next will reveal.
Opeartion- you and your FH crack me up. Keep those stories coming! What a funny guy, and I love that he texts you from the other room. I text my DH when he is upstairs! Hehe. I meant to tell you that we were planning to follow the SMEP this cycle before my life was overcome with yeast.
Taurus- I am so glad to see you around regularly! 
What kind of food did you have at the restaurant?
Lucy- hope you get a clear result on your OPK today. I have heard that some women get more buildup of LH in their system later in the day anyway, even that one woman got best results in the late evening. Sorry about your cervix, I get some irritation, but I haven't quite figured out when it is happening in relation to ovulating, since I am not really sure when I've ovulated. I think I was sensitve a couple days after, and am not feeling better. But, I don't know!
AFM- Temp was LOWER this AM. WTF? :( I was really hoping it would clarify whether or not I've ovulated. 
It could be a fallback thermal shift. We'll see if it goes back up tomorrow. I am definitely experiencing all of the same "symptoms" I had last month, which I learned was just my body's reaction to the regular amount of hormones I produce when NOT PREGNANT. So it SEEMS like I have ovulated. I am dry like the Sahara.
Also Lucy, I was cracking up about how you are permanently moist. I love this board!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@lucy - OMG YES! My cervix is always always always always super sensitive when ovulating. It was frequently painful to BD during that time. Haha, I could have spoken up and said something to my partner... but me being my, I didn't want to make him feel as if he was doing something wrong, so I never did. Yep. I'm an idiot. O_O 

Also, I don't remember who said it, but someone was saying she didn't get a positive OPK this cycle at all? I just wanted to share that none of my OPK results were really as dark as the control lines... but I learned to count them as positive when they were pretty close to as dark as the control lines. Ovulation was confirmed with a temp shift each time, so I was right. I'm guessing my urine was just never concentrated enough for a true positive. *shrug* 

@babyO - My partner likes to IM me from upstairs. He has a habit of losing his phone, or at least leaving it laying about in places that phones just do not belong, so he does not tend to text me from the next room. But he IMs me, which I get on my phone. I'm always like. Dude. Really? You couldn't like, say 'HEY!' real loud or something? Sigh. 

Also. Your stories about your soon-to-be-husband are endearing. :D

@taurus - It's awesome that your partner is wanting to know things! For me, that makes stuff so much easier and more pleasant. 

Haha, for Valentine's Day... I am going to have a full day of Baby Things. Ultrasound at way too early AM, followed by blood work, followed by an appointment with my Midwife.... Followed by! An orientation at a different Midwife center! We're checking them out, seeing if we want to switch. 

Based on reports from Angie's List and friends who have used them, I think the new practice is more my speed. They refuse to see people at all unless there is a clear problem until they're 9 weeks. No ultrasounds at all until 12 weeks, unless there is a clear indication of a problem. They're super super laid back about everything, and really try not to intervene unless they have to. The lady I spoke with said they have a non-medicalization philosophy. 

I really don't know how I am going to make it until morning without driving everyone around me utterly batty... Hopefully my partner and bestie understand. Good thing my bestie is a PhD in neuroscience. She TOTALLY understands and gets all science geeky with me and we both nerd out reading all of this early ultrasound research and literature. Haha. I'm such a geek. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@lucy---Here's my nerd answer, and probably way more than you ever wanted to know! HPV can cause cervical problems in women, which is why we have pap smears. I have HPV thanks to a douche bag I dated. I know precisely which douche bag it was. (ugh!). Anyway, when there is dysplasia on the cervix (dysplasia = funny cells) it comes in three varieties.
CIN I = mild dysplasia
CIN II = moderate dysplasia (where I am)
CIN III = severe dysplasia
Then you move to:
carcinoma in situ
carcinoma aka cancer (Yikes!)

For CIN I they typically don't treat it. In most women it goes away on its own. For CIN II, they do not treat it in younger women (21 and under) but typically do in women in my age demographic. In younger women, about 50% will clear the dysplasia on their own. But women in my age demographic have typically had children and typically won't clear it on thir own. Ugh. CIN III and above requires treatment either a LEEP (CIN II/III) or more invasive procedures when it progresses to cancer. 

I went to see a cancer specialist (because I'm paranoid like that) who gave me the go ahead on waiting to treat my CIN II because I wanted to TTC in like a month. If my spot gets bigger or gets worse then I have to have it treated. It's always better to have a baby with a cervix that has no treatment than one with treatment. So I sit here and twiddle my thumbs hoping to get a BFP and deliver before it gets worse. 


*Another Funny Baby Making Story*: (TMI though, so read at your own risk!)
So to kick off this baby making cycle last night, I decided to polish off the previous tube of PreSeed. I filled up the applicator all the way to 4g and then had a little left, thought "Eh, what the hell?" and squirted it down there too. I go non-chalantly to the bedroom, action commences....PreSeed goes flying everywhere!! It was smeared down to my knees, up my stomach, in my butt crack (yeah, you read that right). It was all over OH, including his hands, which just made the whole thing worse. He declared me a human slip and slide because we couldn't get a grip on each other and just kept sliding around. By the time I got to the shower it was on my feet so I had to kind of fall over the side of the tub. Oh yeah. Super sexy. I learned my lesson!! Never again! I'll stick to my 2g from now on. 

(This morning I found remnants on the WALL!)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger---I like the sound of the new MW practice. That's how mine is. I keep shaking my head at the unnecessary cost of time, money, and resources to search for your sac that shouldn't be visible anyway. And people wonder why the cost of healthcare is soaring? Pregnancy is a state of HEALTH until proven otherwise and should be approached as such.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- oh my goodness, thank you for that lesson on why one should follow the less is more approach.
My favorite sister had CIN-III. She got her spot removed a few years ago. She is definitely worried about having a short cervix? Anyway, hope you get pregnant before you have any treatment. 
You are so funny!


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo- Omgosh on the wall!!! Haha at least we all know you had an awesome night!!! Lol sounds like you are going to have some awesome memories of ttc!

Rainy- I had eggplants parmesan... My favveeee. I'm no vegetarian, but id rather have a little piece of meat and a ton of veggies on my plate! We went to this small bistro just outside of town thats very quaint... But still a formal atmosphere, so it was nice to play dress up and just feel really special!

Ginger- I am so eagerly awaiting your update after your appt!!!!! I'll have you in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo thanks for the info!! And fair play to you going all out to find out everything you can about it, I hope it never causes you any problems.
Totally loving the hilarity of the preseed slip&#8217;n slide!!!! I&#8217;ve been in a similar situation, it can be totally counterproductive stuff!!

Ginger thinking about you today, really hoping you get the news you want xx and thank you for the info on your cervix pain, I was very reassured! I had a horrible feeling something was wrong!

Afm- I remembered to poas!!!! Got a feint line, nowhere near a positive yet, looking forward to seeing if its darkened later! 

Happy vday to you all, hope your all snuggled and having fun!!xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Happy Valentine's Day to all you wonderful ladies!!!

My POAS mania began this morning. Nada.

~twiddles thumbs until ginger posts about the ultra sound~


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - Holy cow! Someone's apartment fell into yours?! That's... intense. O_O 

@babyO - ....... ............................... ..........................................

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAaaaaaa!!!! Heheheeeeeee.... Hoo. 

My goodness. Best. Story. Ever. :D 

@lucy - C'mon positive opk! :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Ok so this morning. We had the most wonderful tech named Olga. She was laid back, smiley, reassuring. 

She immediately found a 9mm gestational sac, and exclaimed 'Oh! It grew properly from last time! That's great!'. And I was just so relieved. 

There was something inside it, that she wanted to call the yolk sac... but her supervisor wasn't comfortable calling it a yolk sac *yet*. She stressed the 'yet' part. :) 

I met with a different Midwife (at the same practice) after the ultrasound. She was positive, happy, and the first thing she said was 'Boy, you've had an ordeal! I bet you're glad that's over...' And so I am even more reassured. 

I have another ultrasound on the 25th, to follow up and 'hopefully see an embryo in there'. I did the full round of prenatal blood work this morning as well, but those results won't be in until tomorrow. 

And! We have orientation at the *new* Midwife Center this evening, which I am SUPER excited about. So yeah. This is shaping up to be an awesome Valentine's Day indeed. :) 

I hope all of you are having a lovely little day as well!


----------



## RainyMama

Thank you for the update that is WONDERFUL news. What a relief! I cannot believe all of this unnecessary worrying we (well i know it was more you than me, but still!) have had to do because of the other techs/midwife. I am really glad you're moving on to a more relaxed environment. Yaaaaay gestational sac!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh ginger, I am just over the moon happy for you!! So glad you got that reassurance and that episode can stay in the past!! Wishing you a happy and super healthy 9 mos, from here on out!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## bbear690

Hi had my coil removed jan 17 ttc number 4. X I had it in for 5 years


----------



## gingerfaerie

I'd also just like to say this aloud - You guys... I dunno how I would have made it through the last stupid week with my sanity intact without all of your wonderful support. Thank you guys. So very much. I feel like we have such a fantastic group of people who genuinely care for one another, even though we only know one another online. Haha, I've never had an experience like this in my life, and I am so grateful for it. :) 

Ok sorry. Hormonal Ginger Sappy Time Is over now. :D


----------



## RainyMama

Love you Ginger! I am always sappy :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@ginger---YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY for the good news!!! Now tell them to back the heck off!!!

HI bear! Welcome to our crazy corner! 

afm...started opks again today. It's so satisfying to POAS. hahahaha


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> @ginger---YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY for the good news!!! Now tell them to back the heck off!!!
> 
> HI bear! Welcome to our crazy corner!
> 
> afm...started opks again today. It's so satisfying to POAS. hahahaha

I have a secret. It's terrible. I have such an addiction to peeing on things that I actually bought another pack of cheapie pregnancy tests the other day... just so I could pee on them. My partner has threatened to *make* me 'test strips' to pee on. He said they'd work like this - You pee on them. If the stick is wet, you're pregnant.  

*hides in shame* :D


----------



## lucyoz34

Ginger that is fantabulastic news!! I'm genuinely so thrilled for you and your OH xxx congratulations hun, now relax and enjoy ) xx

Welcome to the madhouse bbear!

Sorry it's a short I one....but it is vday eve.....and there are things to be done.....) hehe!!
Love to everyone xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

gingerfaerie said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> @ginger---YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY for the good news!!! Now tell them to back the heck off!!!
> 
> HI bear! Welcome to our crazy corner!
> 
> afm...started opks again today. It's so satisfying to POAS. hahahaha
> 
> I have a secret. It's terrible. I have such an addiction to peeing on things that I actually bought another pack of cheapie pregnancy tests the other day... just so I could pee on them. My partner has threatened to *make* me 'test strips' to pee on. He said they'd work like this - You pee on them. If the stick is wet, you're pregnant.
> 
> *hides in shame* :DClick to expand...

hahahaha

I'm sure I'd be the same.

This month I have forbidden to purchase any HPTs until AF is late or I do that crazy thirsty thing again. Even then I have my internet cheapies and I won't use them unless absolutely necessary!!

I'm still debating on whether or not I should ask my MW to do the progesterone testing on CD21 this cycle or if I should wait and see what happens after the chemical? Any suggestions?


----------



## purplepanda

gingerfaerie said:


> I have a secret. It's terrible. I have such an addiction to peeing on things that I actually bought another pack of cheapie pregnancy tests the other day... just so I could pee on them. My partner has threatened to *make* me 'test strips' to pee on. He said they'd work like this - You pee on them. If the stick is wet, you're pregnant.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

I laughed SO HARD at this.

I'm addicted to peeing on *expensive* sticks... for some reason, I don't get the same satisfaction out of peeing in a cup and dipping a little cheapie in. And since I'm out of the expensive sticks, I guess my addiction is cured.

Also, YAY for your good news!! You must be feeling so relieved right now, I can't even imagine. I totally agree about the amazing group of girls we have on here. My secret: This is basically the only board I keep up with anymore. I just <3 you girls so much.

How was everyone's valentine's day? Did you do anything special?


----------



## babydreamers

Wow! You guys have been busy today
Ginger - thanks so much for letting us know, I read it this morning on my way out to my exam and it cheered me up big time. Unfortunately then I left the house leaving my keys and phone inside, was unable to use my car, had to pester my neighbour to call a taxi for me and arrived at exam quite flustered! Luckily hubby just got home from trip away and didnt totally freak out but managed to break in to the house! So alls well that ends well. And Im SOOO thrilled everything turned out well for your :baby:

Im so amused you guys STILL pee on tests even though you know your pregnant! :thumbup:

Welcome bbear.

Sorry Ive been about quiet - not much going on with TTC as I know Im not in the game this month - and have actually managed to stop obsessing about it so much. Not too long til the craziness starts all over again though!

Operation - how are you OPKs looking? It would be great if you strike lucky straight away

Rainy - where are you up to? Im kind of lost, have you ovulated yet?

Lucy - I was so sorry to hear about your terrible time TTC, Fingers crossed it will all be over very soon for you and you'll have a gorgeous baby of your own :happydance:

PP I went for a lovely massage yesterday which was sooo relaxing, DH and I were apart but were back together tonight to make up for it

Night night x


----------



## perfectno3

so glad its sorted Ginger. was woried for you xx


----------



## bbear690

Thought I would do my hello again lol now I have a bit more time and no children in the house :)

My name is becky 30, I live in Exeter Devon uk, I have 3 children Aimee is 10, she has severe special needs, millie is 7 and Ellis is nearly 6

I had the marina after in had Ellis, had it in form5 years and on removal decided that I won't be having another, spoke to hubby Tim and we decided we would try for one more eeeeeek

Marina removed on 17th jan, had a massive writhdrawel bleed for 5 days, lots of scary clots then think I got af on the 7th feb which lasted til Saturday 12th

So hopefully ttc from now xx been :sex: every other day :) 

Had no trouble with the coil but it did make me have a low sex drive which is now coming back :)


----------



## perfectno3

Hello bbear! I'm glad you wrote about your bleeds, I had my coil removed a few weeks back got my first af on thurs last week, and I've been on/off since Saturday:-( sorry of tmi, but been ok then we bd and then I start again! Had enough now!


----------



## bbear690

I am getting a bit of bloody discharge sorry tmi when I wipe

Can't wait for my body to get back to normal :)


----------



## purplepanda

Welcome bbear! Must have missed you before my last post, sorry!


----------



## bbear690

purplepanda said:


> Welcome bbear! Must have missed you before my last post, sorry!

Hello :)


----------



## bbear690

Did anyone with a BfP have a bleed at the beginning of pregnancy?

How long did it take for your cycles to get back to normal

I was having a light period when coil was in around the 27th of each month

But so far bleed from 17th til 22 jan then 4 days bleeding from 7th feb

So not sure if they are periods :wacko::wacko:


----------



## RainyMama

Hiya BBear! Welcome! I have found cycles post Mirena are super confusing. I had a light "withdrawal bleed" about a week after having it removed, then AF 28 days later. I don't remember, have you started charting? It helps to get it sorted out, even though it is still confusing!

Hi Dreamers! I wasn't sure if I've ovulated. My OPK was never as positive as I expected (but I guess that can happen?) my chart says I ovulated on Saturday. We BD'd Saturday night (though very late). UGH I feel like we didn't get it quite right. I'll update my chart later and then will you please examine it for me????

Hi Panda!

I will post more later, I just looked at the clock! I am going to be late!


----------



## OperationBbyO

BBear--I gave up trying to decide what was normal after Mirena. I had a withdraw bleed for several days after mine was removed, then had a real AF 27 days later, then got a BFP with spotting, then MCed, then bled a lot from the MC and now I'm back to square one. Square one for me is POAS every morning. I heart opks. :thumbup:

@perfect--How frustrating! To think it's all done and then have it come back (at a most terrible time too!). I hope your body starts cooperating soon!

Today I finally got to go to my dermatologist. I have the lovely condition of adult onset acne (I blame my exH, it started during the divorce! lolol) Anyway, I had to come off all my meds before TTC. I quit it all 3 months before I had Mirena removed and it was ok for those 3 months, but once Mirena came out HOLY MOLY!! Even my back is breaking out now. :cry: It's so bad that I was trying to figure out a way to wear a paper sack over my head at my wedding. Anyway, I wasn't sure there was anything they could do for me since I was TTC but it turns out, if you have severe acne (oh yay, I get to be severe!) then they WILL put you on something. I'm now on oral and topical erythromycin and some other special gel stuff at night. I think it started with an A? The pharmacy didn't have it so I'm not sure. The attending MD told me that if I wasn't pregnant by the time the wedding was here and I was still having issues she would do a "wedding pack" for me. It's a mega high dose of antibiotics for one week, oral steroids, and steroids shots in any pimples/cysts I have. I think I'm in love with this woman. :happydance:

In TTC news, I need some help ladies!! OH has performance anxiety!!! I don't know what to do. :shrug: I was covered in ribbons and lace last night and it um....quit working if you catch my drift. OH is very determined, so he rallied, but he told me today that he is having performance anxiety. What do I do? I don't tell him the results of the opk, I don't talk about baby making anywhere near BD time. I actually try to avoid talking about it so this won't happen. I leave all my TTC obsession here. 



Oh, last thing. I was doing my weekly goodwill run and ran across several maternity shirts in my size and my kind of hippie style. (One more reason why I swear ginger and I were separated at birth or something) Anyway, I broke down and bought them. They were $1 and $2! This TTC thing better work out dangit because I bought clothes!!!


----------



## gingerfaerie

OperationBbyO said:


> BBear--I gave up trying to decide what was normal after Mirena. I had a withdraw bleed for several days after mine was removed, then had a real AF 27 days later, then got a BFP with spotting, then MCed, then bled a lot from the MC and now I'm back to square one. Square one for me is POAS every morning. I heart opks. :thumbup:
> 
> @perfect--How frustrating! To think it's all done and then have it come back (at a most terrible time too!). I hope your body starts cooperating soon!
> 
> Today I finally got to go to my dermatologist. I have the lovely condition of adult onset acne (I blame my exH, it started during the divorce! lolol) Anyway, I had to come off all my meds before TTC. I quit it all 3 months before I had Mirena removed and it was ok for those 3 months, but once Mirena came out HOLY MOLY!! Even my back is breaking out now. :cry: It's so bad that I was trying to figure out a way to wear a paper sack over my head at my wedding. Anyway, I wasn't sure there was anything they could do for me since I was TTC but it turns out, if you have severe acne (oh yay, I get to be severe!) then they WILL put you on something. I'm now on oral and topical erythromycin and some other special gel stuff at night. I think it started with an A? The pharmacy didn't have it so I'm not sure. The attending MD told me that if I wasn't pregnant by the time the wedding was here and I was still having issues she would do a "wedding pack" for me. It's a mega high dose of antibiotics for one week, oral steroids, and steroids shots in any pimples/cysts I have. I think I'm in love with this woman. :happydance:
> 
> In TTC news, I need some help ladies!! OH has performance anxiety!!! I don't know what to do. :shrug: I was covered in ribbons and lace last night and it um....quit working if you catch my drift. OH is very determined, so he rallied, but he told me today that he is having performance anxiety. What do I do? I don't tell him the results of the opk, I don't talk about baby making anywhere near BD time. I actually try to avoid talking about it so this won't happen. I leave all my TTC obsession here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, last thing. I was doing my weekly goodwill run and ran across several maternity shirts in my size and my kind of hippie style. (One more reason why I swear ginger and I were separated at birth or something) Anyway, I broke down and bought them. They were $1 and $2! This TTC thing better work out dangit because I bought clothes!!!

!!! 

We're living some kind of bizarre alternate universe lives of one another or something. Yeah. Awesome finds! 

Also. When my partner had that issue last month, and he *did* have that problem sometimes with all of the every-single-day-without-fail-sex we had, here is what I'd do. 

******TMI****** 

*****NO SERIOUSLY TMI******

Ok well you were warned.  

First, I'd make sure that it wasn't a big deal at all. I wouldn't stop doing things, I'd just do something different. Penis isn't doing that thing it needs to do? Oh, no big deal. We'll make out, he'd give me oral (even though it was *supposed* to be off the table while tcc, sometimes it was the better alternative to not continuing), I'd get playful and silly for a few minutes. I wouldn't draw attention to it, and if he did (I'm sorry, crap, etc) I'd say something like 'that's ok your tongue/fingers are what I want/need right now...' and push his head... elsewhere. 

I actually didn't avoid talking about baby-making with my partner, because that seemed to actually *help* his sex drive, I found. He was very much into the whole doing his duty aspect of it. He was also really into the I-couldn't-say-no-tee-hee (because we just *had* to do it every day, for the future hypothetical baby!) aspect of the whole thing, and he'd play that up. 

I dunno. Honestly? Everyone has occasional things like that, it's totally normal and fine. (which I am sure you're totally aware of ;) ) It'll most likely just be an occasional issue... so were I you I'd just be as 'not at all any sort of issue' about it as I could be. 

I hope that makes sense. And y'all didn't mind my utter TMI. O_O


----------



## gingerfaerie

@bbear - Hi and welcome! This is one of the greatest groups of ladies on the internet you'll ever 'meet'. :) 

I did not have withdrawal bleeding after my Mirena was removed. Mine was in place for 5 years, and I didn't bleed at all for that entire time either. It was removed on Nov 1st, I had some super super light spotting a week later, and then full on *heavy* af on Dec 1st. Jan 1st I had a light af... then my BFP. :) 

What you'll see though, is that everyone is very different. Before and after Mirena! There is a large range of what happens and when it happens, and it's all totally normal. 

@panda - OMG me too! I had been active-ish on several different boards... but this is the only one I use anymore. It's because of the people here. No where else have I encountered this level of openness and supportive atmosphere. :) 

@dreamers - I want a massage. Jealous! :D I hope it was super relaxing. Haha, exams are terrible things, so I imagine you need it! (are your exams over now?) 

@rainy - *waiting for chart to stalk* You know, I still say if you BDed on Thursday, and ovulated on Saturday, you have a good chance. It's the 24-48 hours *before* you ovulate that matters anyway! I read an article that was talking about how it takes about 12 hours for sperm to swim to where they need to be to fertilize an egg, and some women's eggs only stick around for 12 hours... so by the time you ovulate it's too late. (thank goodness OPKs tend to show a positive 24 + hours before ovulation!) 

Me! 

Today I have been super productive. It's been an attempt to try to take my mind off of my belly. Which is Not Happy. Last night we had orientation with the new Midwives... and it went super well. I LOVE these people. I hope I'll be able to stay with them through the whole pregnancy. If things happen to make me high risk though, they'll have to refer me out to an OB practice... they only care for low risk pregnancies there. I'd REALLY love to be able to deliver at their birth center too. We'll see. For now though? I'm thrilled to switch to them. :) 

It was a lovely Valentine's Day for me. My partner got me a couple of books that are awesome, he made several cards and placed them about the house in places I'd find them as I went though my day... haha. I feel TERRIBLY guilty though, cause I didn't do a darned thing for him!


----------



## bbear690

I am hoping to get a BfP quickly lol don't think I can stand getting Af every month if it's as heavy as the last, had to leave work early one day as I went through my trousers, how embarrassing

Dragged hubby in mothercare today lol looked at a few prams :)


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - :thumbup: I need details! I STILL have my acne from teenage years (at 32) and its particularly bad at the moment. I went to a derm a few years ago but it wast so bad the day I went and they were completely unhelpful. Tried doxycycline for 3 months last year, made no difference. Obviously concerned that I dont want to use anything now that will be bad for pregnancy. Your dermatologist sounds fantastic! The performance anxiety doesnt sound like a major deal, Im sure if you dont make it a big deal out of it will go away

Ginger - exams are over for now, if I passed these ones I get to sit some more in 10 weeks :wacko: But certainly feel a lot less stressed out now, oh and by the way my "puppy" is 45 kg and 3 years old! He's still very cute though

Rainy - I would love to do some chart stalking!

bbear - bleeding sound awful - you poor thing. I guess your getting your 5 years worth in one go!

AFM - CD 21 of cycle of no hope. Itching to get going on next cycle. 

My major issue is DH. We have had problems with "performance" for a long time (since before TTC), has got worse over the last couple of years to the point I finally got him to go and see his doctor. Got some meds but side effects are bad, and even thats failed a couple of times. A lot of it is in his head, Im sure of it. When it fails to happen he gets incredibly stressed and angry, and has now started avoiding BD in case :nope: 

He's making we work REALLY hard every time I need to BD - ask him to take a tablet, he says in a minute- "forgets", then its too late/has to go to bed/work etc, we'll do it tomorrow, and the next day it starts all over again. It is so bad we have only BD 3 of out 6 TTc months so far. I was really angry with him last month. I know its a pride thing, but I dont understand why he wont make a bit more effort - Ive always tried to not make a big deal, reassured him its ok etc. I dont tell him when I O etc, but things are so bad I almost only try it on when Im fertile cos I dont want to use his sexdrive up on other days in the month

Ive got him new meds (these are all costing a bomb) - these ones he just takes every day so Im hoping we can be a bit more spontaneous. I really hope they work and get his confidence back and we can have some sort of sex life again.

He seems excited about the thought of us having a child, so I dont think its that either. 

I just dont know what to do if these tablets dont work - or if he just wont take them regularly. He doesnt seem bothered by the lack of sex anymore - whereas I certainly am (even outside of TTC). The rest of the relationship is really good but Ive been wishing I could fix this little thing for a long time.

Phew! Sorry to offload, he would be really angry if he knew I told anyone, but Im struggling! :cry:

Im booking a few days away to "unwind", after exams (he;s had to put up with me studying all day every day for a year now!) Just happens to be when I expect to be fertile, so Im really hoping that will help :happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ginger and babyo we&#8217;re going to have to rename this thread! Or classify it as an &#8216;over 18&#8217;s only&#8217;!!! Highly entertaining chit chat!! I totally sympathise with our poor OH&#8217;s, the pressure is really on for them poor dabs! I mean we can just lay back and shout instructions, they have to be &#8216;up&#8217; for it every time! My gorgeous fella said earlier, that he was loving having so much sex, but his partner downstairs was not quite as enthusiastic as he&#8217;d been at the start of the week!! N&#8217;aw bless! So I&#8217;ve been super super romantic and nice and lovely and attentative!! Seems to be working at the mo, so I&#8217;ll save the naughty goodies for the end of the week!!!
You do make me laugh!!

Bbear thats horrible for you, vile af! I had a ridiculously heavy af after mirena, but it settled down after that. Fingers crossed you catch that eggie so there&#8217;ll be no more afs to think about!!

Dreamers what are you studying??

Babyo thats great that your dermatologist is so supportive! YEY for a spotty free wedding! A good friend of mine suffered with the very same condition, it upset her so much. But then she fell pg, and the spots just vanished, it all cleared up. Little one is 7months now, and though my friend has a few spotties, it&#8217;s vastly improved. So fingers crossed for you too hun!

Ginger that&#8217;s gorgeous news about the new midwife centre, its s so important that you feel happy and relaxed and have confidence in your team, I hope you can stay there. You sound like you&#8217;re so excited again! Makes me smile and look forward to more of us getting our bfps!!

OMG sex is so painfull!!!!!! Cannot wait to Ov so it goes away! OUCH! I&#8217;m going to tell FF that I&#8217;ve got fertile cm tomorrow so that it goes green. I&#8217;m just not going to find any, and I know I&#8217;m fertile at the mo. Mind you saying that, my opks have not gotten any darker. But then I&#8217;m not due to ov until Saturday so theres still time I guess.


----------



## lucyoz34

Dreamers, huge hug for you xx that's such a tough situation to be faced with. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, when all you want to do is make babies. I hope through talking openly together about it you can find a solution. You vent on here as much as you like, it what were here for  xx it might help the situation if you've got people you can offload to aswel xx


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- I think it's awesome that your cervix hurts at Ov time, what a great signal to tell you to have sexy time, even though it is painful sexy time. At least it is green light to make a baby time. haha, sorry I am a bit hyper, I've had some chocolate!

Dreamers- I don't know what to tell you, luv. That sucks. I think what I would try to do is put faith in the new meds, and faith in DH for taking them. Also, try being intimate between now and next cycle, but not necessarily intimacy that leads to intercourse. You need to reconnect physically, and maybe if you did some kind of sensual massage? All about him type of thing? Perhaps it could lead to some stress free sexy time, and you won't be as nervous about not having him ready for next cycle since it's so far away. Good luck. It sounds very challenging. 
I've linked my chart in my siggy, tell me what you think!

Babyo- the meds and creams will work and you will have a beautiful wedding with a gorgeous face! Also, I am sure Ginger's TMI advice will be most helpful. There's nothing else I can think of to add. :)

BBear- your AF sounds terrible! I LOVE looking at prams :) I was checking some out the other day.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- my dream for this next baby is to have it at a birthcenter, as well. I am not brave enough for a homebirth, though I was born at home myself.
Sorry for your icky tummy! No fun!
I've linked my chart to my siggy, so please check it out and let me know what you think. Thanks lady :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies!

Welcome to the newbies, :dust: to all of you!

Ginger - Thrilled again to hear your ultrasounds are getting better. I *hate* the transvaginals also. When I went for the last scan at 8 weeks, she started with the external scan and we got to see the baby but it was so hard to see anything that I opted for the transvaginal anyway. The dr was funny..she said "Are you sure? I know you hate them!" lol

Dreamer - I'm sorry to hear about OH. I had that problem with my ex. We never did resolve it and there wasn't really a reason for it. We were young - he was between 26-30 and we'd almost never have sex because he couldn't perform. My thought now is I think he's secretly gay. He'd never admit to it because he's seriously homophobic but I think that's what all of it was about. If not, no ideas for him. If so, he did a damn good job hiding it the first few years we were together before we started fizzling away!

Afm - I'm doing well. Officially out of first tri as of tomorrow. Baby seems to be doing well according to my doppler. Heart rate seems to have slowed since 7-8 weeks. It was an average of 175-185 and now it's about 160. I mentioned it to the dr but she didn't seem concerned. Our next scan is next Wednesday at 14 weeks. I'm super excited and really hoping to be able to see our baby's gender. I watched a ton of scans at 14 weeks on YouTube and if the baby is cooperative, it's pretty easy to tell. Ours moves a TON though because now I can only pick up the baby on the doppler for a few seconds before s/he moves and I have to search again. I used to be able to just hold it steady for probably as long as five minutes without the baby moving away from it! Oh and all I've ever heard about pregnancy is the heightened sex drive. Mine is MIA and if OH so much as touches me, I squeal in pain. Do NOT touch me down there please dear, it HURTS! I have to remind him of this several times per day (night, more likely) and it's really getting frustrating. :( When is the sex drive going to come back and when will it stop hurting!?!?

Sorry I'm not responding to everyone, I'm sneaking on while at work since I still have zero internet/cell service at home until 2/28! I've been thinking of you all! Sending you lots of hugs and wishes!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! i have a bajillion posts to catch up on! You all have been very active (literally and on the thread LOL) lately!!

First of all, Ginger, sounds like you had a fantastic valentines day! :) your OH sounds so sweet! I'm so happy you have found a medical center and staff that you really feel great about! That is one of the hardest decisions to make when youre preggo! So glad you found great people to take care of you! lovely!

lucy- so sorry to hear that sex is painful right now! that should be the one stress reliever and fun part of TTC at this point! You will OV soon and you can be normal again. It will totally be worth it!! FX for you that you are catching that eggy!!

babyo/dreamers- I totally wish I had some miraculously brilliant answer for your dilemma! I do like gingers advice, though! i do the same... DH knows all about when I'm fertile... we are doing it... lets go. TMI ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my husband has a serious fetish and I totally play into it, especially during fertile time. its a win-win for us! i dress up and things get really hot! he loves it and looks forward to my fertile window because he knows i will bring out all the big guns. lol good luck to you both!!!!!!! i know you guys seriously deserve those BFPs!!!!!! (((hugs)))

bbear- i SO love looking at baby stuff too. i am living vicariously through my pregnant friends right now... using them as an excuse to look at baby stuff (really for me haha). i hope you get your BFP quickly, too!! good luck!! :)

edens- hooray for the 2nd trimester! thats so exciting! the heart rate doesnt sound like anything to be concerned with... I remember my DS being 125 at one point... and lower than that before he was born! I think, if I remember correctly, it will continue to slow a bit until birth... until it reaches a normal level similar to ours! FX you get to find out the sex of your baby during your anatomy scan! I found out at 16 weeks with DS! I cant wait for your update about that!!

AFM, nothing too new. waiting for a positive on my OPKs!! can i just say you ladies were SO RIGHT?! I ADORE POAS everyday. haha its seriously the best and totally feeds my addiction to pee on something. LOL wondering if I have been totally missing my window every month. I dont think so, bc we usually BD every day to every other day the whole month pretty much... but still! Consider me intrigued! It's pretty boring around here until that positive comes up!
Just spent the day with my mom for her birthday! she wanted to get a new bra and socks... LOL She is always so practical! We are SO ALIKE!! Sounds like something I would ask for. 

anyways hope all is well with you ladies! FX for lots of BFPs this month!!


----------



## bbear690

I had two pg friends so I am thinking even if I buy baby things I can give them as presents :) everything is so small and cute xx :baby:

Can't with for my cycle to get back to normal or even just get a + pg test


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Ginger- my dream for this next baby is to have it at a birthcenter, as well. I am not brave enough for a homebirth, though I was born at home myself.
> Sorry for your icky tummy! No fun!
> I've linked my chart to my siggy, so please check it out and let me know what you think. Thanks lady :)

I think you ovulated on Saturday - which means BD twice in your fertile period! Well done, your in with a good chance this cycle :happydance:


----------



## bbear690

I am so confused :(

Getting lots of discharge with small amounts of blood, is this normal after marina or could It be implantation bleed ?

If it is how soon would you test ?


This is all too confusing, my hormones are all over the place


----------



## lucyoz34

How long since you had post mirena a bleed bbear??


----------



## bbear690

My last one started 7th feb lasted 4 day really heavy with lots of clots


----------



## lucyoz34

Well that could make you cd10, which I would have though would be a little early for ovulation(not impossible though), and so you'd be a while off implantation. It may just be your body adjusting, it can take a while! Are you charting your temp or anything? You would be able to figure out quite soon then where you are in your cycle, fertility friend is an awesome site to start with that. Loads of helpful tips! Did you cave regular cycles while you had the mirena??


----------



## perfectno3

my cycle is all over the place too. As youre having a similar issue i guess it could just be what Lucy said. That our bodies are readjusting. i didnt have any periods whilst on the mirena either. Not impressed, id forgotten how annoying af was!
using the first real day of proper af it means my ov dates are 20th to 25th feb. but im still bleeding now. it all stops then we bd and it start again:-(
so im feeling your frustration bbear


----------



## bbear690

lucyoz34 said:


> Well that could make you cd10, which I would have though would be a little early for ovulation(not impossible though), and so you'd be a while off implantation. It may just be your body adjusting, it can take a while! Are you charting your temp or anything? You would be able to figure out quite soon then where you are in your cycle, fertility friend is an awesome site to start with that. Loads of helpful tips! Did you cave regular cycles while you had the mirena??

I use to bleed with the marina, only at litte just had to wear a panty liner but that was around the 27th of each month ?


----------



## bbear690

perfectno3 said:


> my cycle is all over the place too. As youre having a similar issue i guess it could just be what Lucy said. That our bodies are readjusting. i didnt have any periods whilst on the mirena either. Not impressed, id forgotten how annoying af was!
> using the first real day of proper af it means my ov dates are 20th to 25th feb. but im still bleeding now. it all stops then we bd and it start again:-(
> so im feeling your frustration bbear

Hope we get regular soon :) hate not knowing what my body is doing 


Just tying to book the kids into swimming lessons so I hope that takes my mind off it for awhile, not good being off work this week because of half term, giving me too much time to think lol


----------



## perfectno3

i only have my daughter off this week, so we're having a girlie week cooking etc. Although she has started asking if i am going to start making her a sister...every morning!! my poor OH doesnt know where to look! she says well have you tried yet? you dont want to keep having to have s.e.x do you? cos thats horrible. especially when you want to sleep. lol
luckily shes only 10, and only knows its sperms and eggs and you need a 'special cuddle' to make a baby. 
She appears to think im deliberately not making her a sister/brother. so im getting frustrated because i want this so much, my OH is the same. But cant even get this af out the way yet.
on the plus side, im trying to stay occupied, so my house is super clean!


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies- I think AF is here :( ??? Aren't I on CD 20?????


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> Ladies- I think AF is here :( ??? Aren't I on CD 20?????

Just looked at your chart. I think you ovulated on Friday, based on temps. If that were the case, you'd be 6 days past ovulation today. Is it all out bleeding, or spotting? If it's spotting it *could* be implantation. 

If it's af, ugh I am so sorry. That's way early. Sometimes things like that just randomly happen though, and then we go back to some semblance of normality the next month. I've read, for instance, that most women have one or to anovulatory cycles per year, and that's completely normal and fine. So even if af came early this month, I wouldn't worry just yet. 

I would punch af in her stupid dumb face though. Ugh ugh ugh. :(


----------



## RainyMama

I have cramps so it feels like AF but no more bleeding since my first trip to the bathroom. Sigh.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hope its ib, rainy. that does seem way super early!! FX its not af and you have a lovely surprise soon!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh fingers crossed its ib rainy!! Keep us posted!!

Perfect that's not a conversation you want with your 10 yr old lol! Nightmare!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - what is going on with your cycle?! FX'd for IB. 

Just had really bad news. Have booked flights to Hawaii and yesterday decided to organise visas assuming it would be no big deal. For me, no problem. But DH got in a fight 22 years ago and got some community service for being naughty. In order for him to get a visa for a 2 week vacation in Hawaii he would need to do an interview in Sydney (a 5000km roundtrip!) within the next few days - and even then there is no guarantee they would approve it. So it looks like he wont be coming. Im meeting my parents there so need to go regardless, but I think poor DH is devastated. He's not that keen on going to Hawaii (with my parents) anyway, but I think the fact that his record from so long ago is still held against him, and I think he feels like he's letting me down. What a pain in the butt. We went to Canada for our honeymoon and there were no issues.

I think it's about time for another BFP on this thread (Rainy)... those of us with no luck yet need a bit of spurring on!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- I have continued to bleed. Nothing at all on the pads I've put in, but when i sit on the toilet, blood does come out into the toilet bowl and is present when I wipe. So I'd say more than spotting, a light bleed. I forgot to mention that my temp went down to 98.1 this AM. Seems like AF, I guess. Tomorrow should be heavier if that is the case with continued lower temps. It is still just so incredibly early that I am fantasizing about implantation bleeding. Also i have heard of implantation dips in temperature. Mostly I am sad, I've had a lump in my throat all day. I decided to have AF welcoming eating habits- chocolate- but that is not helping me to feel any better. Hoping to cheer up tomorrow. 
Dreamers- that is terrible about DH, I can imagine he might feel a bit embarrassed. DH and I were talking about a trip to Hawaii yesterday and he said he doesn't want to go with my parents! :) 
DH is not allowed to travel to his native country- Cuba. Their government won't allow him in because he was outwardly anti-communist and fled to the US illegally. Very hard for him. Sorry, I realize that is not the same, I am off on a tangent!


----------



## OperationBbyO

@perfect---Your story with your daughter made my morning! 

@Rainy--I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for ib!! Have you tried to POAS? 

@dreamers--I"m so sorry to hear that! I didn't realize Aussie's needed a visa to visit here. 

afm---the sadness has really set in now. I'm so sad my little bean didn't stick. On a positive note, me being sad is keeping the TTC related stress away. Odd, right?


----------



## taurusmom05

Using my opks still! Hubby wants to see the test after each use. Lol. Started to get light lines... I'm testing every morning... should I test twice a day soon?? My ticker is right on as far as CD goes... and has me at a 14 LP. I love seeing two lines even of its just for LH!

Hope everyone is doing well. Heading to a family funeral this weekend so I'm not really looking forward to that... I'll be out of town for a few days but going to try to stay updated here. Sending everyone lots of baby dust!


----------



## Calasen

hey girls just popping to say hi :) and welcome to new girls :) Need to read through and catch up on all thats happening though, As for me I am still waiting for my period after my miscarriage on new years day, so no clue where I am or anything ... Testing in next few days though as I have a smear test booked for tuesday


----------



## bbear690

I've had spotting the last few days, little bit of brown blood in a pad yesterday adm today nothing ?


Taking my folio acid and also still taking iron as i bled really heavy when coil was taken out. I bruise really easily and the iron is helping alot with that, been a long time since I haven't seen a bruise on my legs :)


----------



## perfectno3

Good afternoon ladies!
Hope all is ok with you all?
I'm still slightly bleeding but only when I use the toilet, sorry of tmi!
But do I still presume my ovulation will be from the first date bleed?
So sick of bleeding now! I want to bd .. Lots!


----------



## bbear690

I just too a ov and got my first ever second line :) its faint but it's there x hopefully this is out month :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Just a quickie ........ POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!! First ever!!!! Aaaannd ewcm!!!!!!!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!! Bdbdbdbdbdbdbd!!!!!!hehe!!


----------



## perfectno3

Yay!!! Good for you xxx


----------



## perfectno3

lucyoz34 said:


> Just a quickie ........ POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!! First ever!!!! Aaaannd ewcm!!!!!!!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!!!!! Bdbdbdbdbdbdbd!!!!!!hehe!!

I guess that's your weekend sorted! ;-)


----------



## OperationBbyO

@tauraus--I would wait until the line gets darker to start testing twice a day or when you get close to the day that you think you ov.

@lucy--Yay!!!! ~Does the happy dance~ I'm taking this as a good omen!

@Calasen---I hope your cycle comes back soon. I'm using opks now after my MC and so far nothing. My line is really light and it should be getting darker at this point. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on with me either!

@perfect--I wasn't really sure how to count my cycle once Mirena came out. I think I took 18 days to ov though. I didn't, however, have the continued spotting and bleeding like you seem to have. I wish I had better words of wisdom for you. :( I'm hoping your body starts behaving soon though!

@Bbear--isn't POAS the best thing ever!?! ha!


My line isn't getting darker this month like it did the last two months. Today is CD13. :wacko: OH has committed to the every other day until a positive opk. Muahahaha I used y'alls advice and tried using baby making as an incentive and it WORKED!! He was asleep by 8:30 last night but I woke him up for a little action and apparently making the baby was the motivation he needed because he was very _not_ in the mood! I'm glad thoughts of a LO changed his mind! :baby:


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- I started testing twice a day at cycle day 10 or 11 and I expected to ovulate anywhere between cycle day 14 and cycle day 17. From looking at your ticker I would say you should start testing twice a day on cycle day 11. I really love to see those two lines as well even if one is lighter.
Calasen- good luck with your smear test. I am so happy to hear from you, please keep us updated after you get the results.
Bbear- it seems like Mirena does quite a number on our bodies and hormones. I hope your cycle regulates soon, I can really relate to all of the confusion.
Perfect- I call an end to all bleeding effective immediately!!!!
Lucy- congratulations! I am so excited! when I first read that though I thought you said you just HAD a quickie- as in BD with DH. Hahaha! 
Babyo- good work awakening the beast! I am sure your body is slowly recovering and you will be ovulating like a champ in no time! :)

Me: heavy bleeding today and temp even lower. This cycle was very strange temp wise. I don't know that I ovulated. I think not. I am oddly happy with the heavy bleeding, my last AF was so light I thought there was no way a uterine lining that thin could sustain a life. This is hopefully just another phase of hormonal adjustments post mirena. An early AF means I get to try again sooner for next cycle, right? I will change my ticker to say CD2.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Raily--did you ever take an HPT? I wonder if you had a chemical?


----------



## RainyMama

I took an Hpt toward the end of January that I thought was a faint positive, but doubted because it was a blue dye. Next day I took FRER and it was negative. The weird thing was that my temps stayed elevated during my light AF, they should theoretically drop right before you start to bleed. I will upload the pic of the old test, I don't think I deleted it. 
Lots of terrible cramping now, I just took a mega dose of Advil.
Will obtain more chocolate, don't worry.
Should I POAS now too?


----------



## sjones1125

Hi Gals! I'm new to the site and found this thread, perfect for me!
So here's a little about me..I'm 27 , Mommy to two wonderful kids..Tommy 5 yrs. Joanna 3. Married for 6 years :)

On Jan 13th, i thought my mirena strings were a little too low..didn't pay much attention to it...It fell out on the 16th..spotting on the 17 started bleeding on the 20th. last spotting was on the 26th. I've been using opks for a few weeks now..a line always present, but finally got a positive 3 days ago..another one yesterday and maybe one today? not sure if it was positive, looked dark. Thing is i use fmu(that's what it asked for) and when I tried a diff brand they were negative? so I'm confused about what's happening. This is what my chart looks like My Ovulation Chart I look forward to getting to know you ladies!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--once I started to bleed my HCG was down to 7 or less (per my blood tests) so if you took a test now it would likely show as negative. It really really really sounds like you had a chemical. I had the exact same thing with the light bleeding and then WHAMMO super mega cramps and lots of bleeding a week later. I think I happened to do my FRER at exactly the right time to test positive. 

SJones---Holy Crap! It fell out!?! (Hi welcome to the thread!) I'm tragic at chart stalking since I don't chart anything, but I'll gladly obsess over opk pictures with you if you can upload them. What brand of opk do you use?


----------



## sjones1125

It did!!!! I use the daily ovulation predictor kit you can get all walgreens. now I just went to pee and there was a string of ewcm? I think that's a good sign right? I have two kids and I can't believe I can't figure this out lol. cramping on my left side a little too...
 



Attached Files:







a862fb3c9.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OperationBbyO

Those look really similar to the ones I use (Target brand) and that's about as "positive" as mine get. They are never exactly as dark as the control line for me. That with the EWCM means it's time to go attack your DH!


----------



## sjones1125

I wish..He's working :( and he won't be home til around midnight after a few drinks with his friends..maybe then? lol..I did attack him last night..you think that's enough for now?


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- welcome! I am so glad you're here I love newbies! I took a look at your chart and it seems to me that if your temperature continues to go up that you probably did ovulate today given your dark OPK. I think your timing with DH last night was good but I totally think you should jump on him again today! EWCM is such a sign of fertility. Sexy time is on your agenda!
Babyo- well I can definitely say that never in my life have I had a 20 day cycle and a chemical would at least explain that. I am hoping that I do not have anymore 20 day cycles in my future. I guess there's not much to do at this point other than just wait to stop bleeding and take care of myself in general. I am definitely going to purchase pre-seed or natural equivalent. No more playing around! I realllllly want to have a baby in 2012 reallllllly badly.


----------



## lucyoz34

Sorry about the short post earlier lol, I was a weenie bit excited!! Yes perfect, the weekend is catered for!! It&#8217;s been a busy week for OH though bless, every day so far! Two more to go!!
I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon, it can take a few weeks though xx

Babyo thats gorgeous that OH is so eager to make babies!! Im sure you&#8217;ll get a darker line on your opk, your hormones just need to settle down and find their rhythm after mc, hopefully it wont be long xx

Rainy we did actually have a quickie immediately after I posted lol, so you weren&#8217;t far out!!!!
Sensible thinking about your af, it&#8217;s much better to know you have a nice thick lining developing every month, a good heavy bleed out of the way ready for a fresh start. It may well have been a chemical, no real way of knowing sadly. But thinking positively is definitely a major factor in this journey, so lots of luck to you for your new cycle xx

Sjones, thats definitely one way of starting ttc!! And those are more positive that I ever get!!! Go grab the OH!!! Looking at your chart, just wondering do you temp orally??? It&#8217;s just that they look quite erratic. You may be able to see more subtle changes, and a pattern if you temped (tmi sorry) vaginally? My chart used to look like yours as I&#8217;d some mornings have been sleeping with my mouth open, some closed, which makes a massive difference!! Sorry to butt in lol!!

Calasen hun, lush to hear from you xx miss you on here! Glad your ok, willing your af to get a wriggle on! Or a positive opk/hpt!!! You never know!! Lots of love, keep in touch xx

Afm, I feel weird, so much planning has gone into this cycle, literally on an hourly basis, that when I (fingers crossed) ov tomorrow, Im going to be totally lost! All over, nothing else I can do, totally out of my hands. My brain is going to spontaneously combust looking for things to research and plan, and beat myself up for not doing enough! UGH I hate the 2ww. I might start on the hpts on Sunday, just for something to pee on!!lol I think we need to get some game or something going on here, just to pass time, something to keep the ttc part of our brain occupied! Get thinking girls!!

Love and dust to everyone x be really lovely to have another bfp soon!


----------



## babydreamers

Good morning everyone
Welcome SJones - OPKs look positive, temp chart a bit random so far, hopefully will give you a clear thermal shift in the next few days?

Rainy - sounds so odd, dont think I could resist taking a HPT as I"d want to know even if it was an early miscarriage. Fingers crossed for you that things calm down and start being predictable again. That sounds awful for your poor DH - I cant imagine not being allowed back in to my home country

Calasen - good to hear from you - still waiting for your cycle to get back in synch? What a frustration! Fingers crossed for you

Lucy - so pleased you got your positive OPK, it will be nice to know this month you definately timed it right

AFM a very frustrating morning. DH doesnt like the new tablets because of side effects and Im really out of ideas and at the end of my tether with him. I just know its going to be a battle getting him to BD again next cycle. And flights are non-refundable. *!$% 
What a waste of money. Its not really entirely his fault - I knew about his little run in with the law but never occurred to me it would be a problem. And UK/Aussies dont generally need a visa to enter US - they can apply to the visa waiver program as long as they have never had a criminal record, and some other conditions. If you dont qualify for this it turns in to a 6 month saga with face to face interview at the US embassy. Thats more hassle than it was for me to get permanent residency in australia from the uk (and i thought that was bad enough!) Goes to show, little screw ups you make when your younger really will come back to bite you on the arse later!


----------



## sjones1125

LOL lucy you really made me laugh..I do orally and I have to say its never really at the same time...or with the three full hours of sleep its asking for ugh! After reading 20+ pages of this group i think I should just do it vaginally..So do I just stick it in there and wait? lol..I always stretch right after i open my eyes..Will that mess up my temp? lol I Am really clueless..I will definitely be jumping dh when he gets home later! Hopefully he hasn't had too many drinks. :/


----------



## sjones1125

sjones1125 said:


> LOL lucy you really made me laugh..I do orally and I have to say its never really at the same time...or with the three full hours of sleep its asking for ugh! After reading 20+ pages of this group i think I should just do it vaginally..So do I just stick it in there and wait? lol..I always stretch right after i open my eyes..Will that mess up my temp? lol I Am really clueless..I will definitely be jumping dh when he gets home later! Hopefully he hasn't had too many drinks. :/

I meant to say after reading 20+ pages of this group, I feel like i've been on here for a while! I haven't figured out how to edit a post :wacko:


----------



## lucyoz34

Jonesy vaginally is a good plan, and yea just pop it up there and wait for the beep!!(like a micro meal lol!!!) A stretch isn't going to make that much difference, but trying to take it at around about the same time is much better! Mines next to my phone, the alarm goes off, an I pick up the thermometer. It's much easier vaginally too, I generally dose back off to sleep with it in there, an check it when I wake up!! Hope you got some bd'ing in!!!
Oh and to edit something you've posted, if you look at the bottom of the window you've posted in(after you've pressed save), there's a little edit button. Next to a few others like 'thanks' and 'quote'. Glad you feel a part of the loons on here lol, we do have a laugh!!!


----------



## bbear690

Woke up this morning feeling sick stuffy nose and back ache


Marina crash??.....

I am actually a week ahead of myself, I got my marina out on the 22nd jan so could I be getting early pg symptoms? Háve taken a test but negative but its very early 

I have had a writhdrawel bleed straight after it was removed :)


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Jonesy vaginally is a good plan, and yea just pop it up there and wait for the beep!!(like a micro meal lol!!!) A stretch isn't going to make that much difference, but trying to take it at around about the same time is much better! Mines next to my phone, the alarm goes off, an I pick up the thermometer. It's much easier vaginally too, I generally dose back off to sleep with it in there, an check it when I wake up!! Hope you got some bd'ing in!!!
> Oh and to edit something you've posted, if you look at the bottom of the window you've posted in(after you've pressed save), there's a little edit button. Next to a few others like 'thanks' and 'quote'. Glad you feel a part of the loons on here lol, we do have a laugh!!!

Awesome, Thanks! :)...I did get to bding last night!:happydance: lol.well more like at 2 am...Oh well...so my temperature went up..does that mean i ovulated already? hopefully..my test wasn't as dark as it was the days before.

bbear I did too...and my mood were awful! I haven't had a real period either...only the withdrawal bleeding..I put that on my chart as my period. I didn't have one for the whole 3 years that I had mine in. Fxed for you!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- can you link your chart? I want to see your temps.


----------



## lucyoz34

I was just going to ask the same thing!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Bbear it really is so hard to say so soon after mirena what your body is doing. You may be lucky and have caught really soon, fingers crossed! Only time will tell. (and poas daily lol!!)


----------



## lucyoz34

Just seen you chart on a previous post jonesy, it does look like a temp spike today, if it stays up tomorrow there's a good chance you have indeed ov'd!!!! WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## sjones1125

My Ovulation Chart 

here ya go...I was trying to put it as a signiture(like yours) but it's not showing up..arghh! I'm hoping it stays up!


----------



## sjones1125

never mind..lol..there it is!!


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Just seen you chart on a previous post jonesy, it does look like a temp spike today, if it stays up tomorrow there's a good chance you have indeed ov'd!!!! WOOP WOOP!!

I didn't do it vaginally..but I made sure to have my alarm set..do you think it would mess up anything if i started in the middle of my cycle? not that my chart isn't all over the place lol.


----------



## lucyoz34

Jonesy no it will probably help, start tomorrow, ff will find your ov day quicker! It'll help you see a pattern quicker too! Good luck!!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- I think you ovulated Thursday or Friday! You BD'd at perfect times, this could be it! Now for the waiting until you can start taking HPTs :) 
As dreamers said, we need more BFPs on this board. 
Dreamers- I have been thinking about your DH, I am frustrated for you and he is not my hubby! Can't imagine how you might feel. 
Does he really want a baby? His behavior suggests indifference. How can we get him on Team Make A Little Dreamer???? 
Babyo- how are you?
Bbear- my dr. Says you absolutely can get pregnant first cycle off mirena. Keep us posted.


----------



## bbear690

RainyMama said:


> Jones- I think you ovulated Thursday or Friday! You BD'd at perfect times, this could be it! Now for the waiting until you can start taking HPTs :)
> As dreamers said, we need more BFPs on this board.
> Dreamers- I have been thinking about your DH, I am frustrated for you and he is not my hubby! Can't imagine how you might feel.
> Does he really want a baby? His behavior suggests indifference. How can we get him on Team Make A Little Dreamer????
> Babyo- how are you?
> Bbear- my dr. Says you absolutely can get pregnant first cycle off mirena. Keep us posted.



Will keep you posted :) its all very exciting


----------



## perfectno3

Scary having coil fall out!! 
Everyone seems to be ov-ing 
Afm I seem to have finally stopped bleeding.... Going to try opk from tomorrow, according to prediction ovulate calculator thing, I should ov between 20-25th so busy bd-ing next week yay!


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks Rainy - He's excited about the thought of a child (although also very nervous). He does have a bad habit though of whenever anything is "too hard" burying his head in the sand and giving up. I think that is what he has been trying to do, forgetting that I am exactly opposite in that I am too stubborn to give up on anything (even when I should!) He also seems to think it will somehow "just happen" like it apparently does for everyone else. In fact when I told him I was going to browse baby clothes while he got his hair cut the other day, he looked at my belly and asked why as if I was about to announce I was pregnant (by immaculate conception)! Bless, Im sure we'll get there in the end some how. I have stopped temping as my charts were pretty hopeless and I think it was freaking him out once I had to explain (after he asked multiple times) why I was checking my temp every morning.

Oh and by the way my excuse for browsing baby clothes is I have a brand new nephew in the UK. And they are so cute.

SJones - chart looking good so far for ovulation on 17th FX'd
Perfect - good luck for next week!


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks again Lucy..will definitely do that 2morrow!
Rainy- I can't wait! I should start saving some money now to buy my pee sticks! lol
Perfect- it sure was, I thought I was going to pass out when I saw it! YAY for bding :)
Dreamers- Hope dh jumps on board with you SOON, I can only imagine how frustrating it would be x.


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Sorry about the short post earlier lol, I was a weenie bit excited!! Yes perfect, the weekend is catered for!! Its been a busy week for OH though bless, every day so far! Two more to go!!
> I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon, it can take a few weeks though xx
> 
> Babyo thats gorgeous that OH is so eager to make babies!! Im sure youll get a darker line on your opk, your hormones just need to settle down and find their rhythm after mc, hopefully it wont be long xx
> 
> Rainy we did actually have a quickie immediately after I posted lol, so you werent far out!!!!
> Sensible thinking about your af, its much better to know you have a nice thick lining developing every month, a good heavy bleed out of the way ready for a fresh start. It may well have been a chemical, no real way of knowing sadly. But thinking positively is definitely a major factor in this journey, so lots of luck to you for your new cycle xx
> 
> Sjones, thats definitely one way of starting ttc!! And those are more positive that I ever get!!! Go grab the OH!!! Looking at your chart, just wondering do you temp orally??? Its just that they look quite erratic. You may be able to see more subtle changes, and a pattern if you temped (tmi sorry) vaginally? My chart used to look like yours as Id some mornings have been sleeping with my mouth open, some closed, which makes a massive difference!! Sorry to butt in lol!!
> 
> Calasen hun, lush to hear from you xx miss you on here! Glad your ok, willing your af to get a wriggle on! Or a positive opk/hpt!!! You never know!! Lots of love, keep in touch xx
> 
> Afm, I feel weird, so much planning has gone into this cycle, literally on an hourly basis, that when I (fingers crossed) ov tomorrow, Im going to be totally lost! All over, nothing else I can do, totally out of my hands. My brain is going to spontaneously combust looking for things to research and plan, and beat myself up for not doing enough! UGH I hate the 2ww. I might start on the hpts on Sunday, just for something to pee on!!lol I think we need to get some game or something going on here, just to pass time, something to keep the ttc part of our brain occupied! Get thinking girls!!
> 
> Love and dust to everyone x be really lovely to have another bfp soon!


LOL the way I keep my mind off stuff is playing words with friends!!! It so much fun! :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lucy--can you explain to me what happened to you the cycles after you had a chemical? my opks aren't dark at all, but I've got enough EWCM to string across a football field. :shrug: I have no idea what's going on!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Lovely visual Babyo!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I could give you all the literal visual of how far it stretched but you all might take off running and screaming from the board! Haha


----------



## RainyMama

Hahahahaha! It must be copious, you don't check your CM, so I would assume it must be highly errr... Visible?


----------



## bbear690

Woke up this morning still feeling sick and nipples feel tingly lol

One question if I am not pg then I would be due to ov around now, would I still get eggwhite cm if I am or no?

Still dtd just in case as think I am probably having marina crash but you never know


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo, to be honest after all of my chemicals, my body just got right back on with it, the only reason I knew I'd caught was the second line on the hpt. I think they were so early, that my body can't have altered much. By my symptoms and cycle, I would never have known. However when I had my 15wk mc, I had to have everything removed(sorry I know it's vile to talk about), and my body was a bit all over the place for about 6weeks, by the second bleed/af, I was in a cycle. I'd say look at my charts, but I didn't start charting untill a while after mc. And Ive not put my chemicals on my charts, because I don't want to be reminded of them, however you can clearly see how 'normal' everything looks over the last 9months or so. 
Hoe long ago did you have your mirena removed? Did you have any clear cycles before your bfp?? It could be that your hormones are still regulating? However if you have ewcm, that's about the clearest indicator of impending ov. There are discrepancies with opk's, due to the concentration of the urine, the timing of testing, the fact you're relying on something the could be faulty? The best possible indicator is your body, and it's screaming fertility, so untill you find out differently, I'd go with that hun. Like I've said before, up to this cycle I'd never had a positive opk, not even close! But my temp and symptoms say very definitely otherwise!! Sorry about the essay, and that I can't be of more help. Keep us posted!

Bbear, it's documented, and from personal experience, as soon as you have ov'd, and get pg, your cm dries up, and you shouldn't see any ewcm, as your body only produces that to make your 'lady parts' sperm friendly. Any other environment is hostile to them. So if you are producing ewcm, it would suggest that you are indeed about to ov! However this is't set in stone, and everyone's body is different. So fingers crossed you have been lucky enough to catch so soon, but I'd be prepared to that your body is just adjusting post mirena. Lost of dust and luck for you!!

afm, my temp has shot up again today! Also my poor lady bits have stopped hurting thank god. The most painful they have ever been, literally hurt to move around even. Felt like I constantly needed the biggest poop in the world!!(though I didn't!) Don't know what was going on down there, but I'm glad it's over!
Lol I just read back over that and should perhaps have uttered a TMI for you more delicate ladies!! Hehe sorry!!!!

How is everyone today??


----------



## purplepanda

So glad you're feeling better Lucy! So do you think you ov'd already? And, I don't think we HAVE any "delicate ladies" on this board anymore!! Lol!! 

Dreamers, I'm so frustrated for you!!! I know it's not nearly the same, since we weren't ttc, but I have some empathy for you- dh had a problem with "finishing" when we were newlyweds. It was a side effect of an antidepressant he was on. It was so frustrating for both of us! I wish I had some productive advice to give you... I would just listen to ginger. She seems like she knows what she's talking about. 

BabyO- sounds like a fertile window to me! Although I know ff says women can get several patches of EWCM in a cycle. Whatever. Make with the sexy time. 

Bbear/lucy- as for cm after pg, i had COPIOUS creamy cm during my 2WW. Like, crazy lots. Def not egg white, though. 

Jones- sounds like you def ovulated, and great timing with bd!!!! GL on your 2WW!!!! 

Ginger! How are you feeling??


----------



## bbear690

It is more creamy than egg white but now wondering if it's dh sperm from last night :blush:


----------



## lucyoz34

I've made that mistake before, can seem quite similar


----------



## sjones1125

97.3 and this? I'm so confused right now..I did temp vaginally also. my left side feels kind of sore? like little crampy when I walk. and now I have a cold! LOL Operation. That much eh?

The top one is 5 am..and bottom 8 am.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1988.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thank you lucy for describing your experience. I'm CD15 today and my opk is still neg. :( I had one full cycle before the cycle I got my BFP, so this is technically my third cycle off Mirena. My body very well could be adjusting to live off BC + life after a chemical. 

I keep googling and reading positive stories of pregnancies after a chemical to keep me going. OH and I are sticking with the every other day BD until a positive opk or AF. There's really nothing else I can do.


----------



## babydreamers

I was eating my brekky while reading that! Operation you are hysterical. Pretty good fertility sign, if your BD every other day should have your bases covered anyway. Good luck with the impending 2ww!

Thanks everyone for your support. I really hope things get better. I just checked and he took his without me having to ask (feels like nag) for the first time, so Im really hoping he's going to start making more of an effort. 

We havent heard from Ginger for a while - hope things are going wonderfully.

AFM AF due according to FF tomorrow, cant wait to get it over and have another chance. I would really like to fall in the next couple of months or Im in a bit of a tricky bind about what to do job wise so Im still eligible for maternity leave (its a pretty good deal where I work) but am not staying stagnant at work. My husband and I have worked there for years on and off and would love to tell everyone were expecting - so many people would be excited for us. There I go ... getting all excited again!


----------



## OperationBbyO

dreamers I'm so glad you are getting excited again! (It's so hard not to be excited all the time!) The way my cycle is going we could end up on the same schedule! lol


----------



## RainyMama

BBear- you never know how your body is going to react. I think it is a bit of a shock for your body to suddenly going back to making all of your hormones all on its own. I have had very strange symptoms with my breasts. They were swollen and sore from 3 or 4 DPO in January until just recently. So who knows! My Dr. told me a store, though, about a woman who had sex a couple days before having Mirena removed and she got pregnant! The sperm was in there waiting around for a chance! Keep up with the status reports :)
Also, I've read that sperm doesn't stretch like EWCM, so try stretching what you find between 2 fingers, if it can't stretch, it's sperm or not fertile CM anyway.

Hi Panda! I love hearing from you, I miss you when you're quiet. Can't believe you are approaching the second trimester. I remember when you posted your BFP when I first joined this board. 

Lucy- I agree with Panda, not likely many delicate ladies on this board, and if there are they might not last long. :wacko:

Jones- could be your body is "gearing up" to ovulating. You are producing surges of LH, but then something keeps you from actually ov-ing. However, switching from oral to vaginal temping mid-cycle might also throw you off. Keep up with the vaginal temping everyday and it might become more consistent/clear for you. Are you temping around the same time each day? I try to get it within 20 minutes if I can. Of course, I am no expert and obviously it hasn't worked for me yet! Ha!

Babyo- you could be "gearing up" to ovulate also. I think, no matter what your OPK says, EWCM is always good cuz it is helping the little swimmers survive and that is never a bad thing. WAY better than hostile CM (creamy or chunky= no good for FH's hard work). And if you have copious EWCM you don't need Pre-Seed.

TMI- yesterday my 3 year old son pushed me out of his way to pee after I finished, but before I could flush. He caught sight of my blood and clots in the toilet (yesterday was a rough day for me) and started gagging and coughing, he almost threw up! He insisted that I must have a horrible owie somewhere because owies are what makes us bleed. Any advice on what to tell him? I want to maintain a neutral tone when discussing it. My husband is squeamish and weird about a woman's cycle, and I don't want to pass that on to my son. 

Cycle question: I am CD4. Last "cycle" was 19 days long. What, if anything, different should I be doing this month?
I am thinking that we'll start BDing as soon as I stop bleeding (tomorrow?), and we'll BD every other day until I get closer to ovulation, maybe CD12 we'll start BDing every night. What do you think?
At what point do you start using Pre-Seed? I tried to order the all natural version of PS, Yes Baby, but they are sold out. :(
I am also sleeping in the dark until CD13/14 and bought grapefruit juice. 
Please help, thank you mucho.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- very good news that DH took his pill without you prompting him. Maybe he just wants to do it himself? On his own terms? I can be that way sometimes, I don't love being told what to do, especially if I feel like I could be not living up to expectations.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Bear--if it stretches from your girlie parts to in front of your nose when you wipe, then it's not sperm! lol Although, if this happens I suggest you not squeal with delight because your OH will run into the bathroom to see if you had some type of disaster only to find you playing with your CM. It's a mood killer. :blush:

Jones--I'm no help but I'm sending your temps good vibes! 

Panda--I'm so happy knowing that you are getting closer and closer to the "safe zone." That LO will be here before you know it. Are the Daddies getting ready to go bananas on baby stuff? When will you find out what it is?

Rainy--I would stick to short and very simple facts. Boys and girls are different and have different body parts. (Has he figured out that he has a penis and you don't?) Our parts do different things. (No need for details on what they do. lol) Every month my girl parts make blood and this is true for all women. It doesn't hurt Mommy (<--very important that he knows you aren't hurt.) I don't think he's old enough to understand much more than that--like _why_ we make blood. 

My 5yoSS whipped his "boy part" out in the car one day and started playing with it. OH asked him if he needed to go to the bathroom. He said no, but that sometimes it got bigger and he liked it better when it got bigger! bahahaha SS then went on to say it got bigger because blood goes in there. So true! I of course practically had to smother myself to keep from busting out laughing because the penis talk when on for a good 5 minutes. OH handled it like it was totally normal. He just told him not to take it out unless he was at home. lol


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi guys! I've had an exhausting... well. Honestly. Everything late. It's fine, it's reassuring, but it's also exhausting. ;) So I haven't been online much. I did catch up on everything though! 

@rainy - re:young ones and human reproduction talk. When mine were that young, I'd keep things as simple and straightforward as possible. One of my rules of thumb was also, if it were an uncomfortable subject for their age/felt difficult to explain at their age, I would wait until they had asked/commented more than once to tell them anything. 

In your situation, I'd most likely say something like 'Blood can be scary to look at, but don't worry! I'm fine' and leave it at that unless/until my kid asked something more. I've never hidden anything from my kids (Our Bodies Ourselves is right here on my bookshelf in my living room, alongside several copies of Bitch! magazine, for instance), but biology can be complicated for little guys to understand. 

I'm sure that whatever you do will be the best choice for your son though! 

@babyO - The ewcm does sound promising... I hope things settle with your system soon. You're in my thoughts. :) 

@dreamers - Yay for him remembering to take his meds! Woo! And yay for excitement! My fingers are very crossed that this will be your month. :) 

As for me. Other than the exhaustion. I have to pee. All. The. Time. OMG. And today, I wanted a damned over-medium egg on toast with cheese and bacon SO BAD. I am the WORST VEGAN in the history of veganism. Officially. I can't eat that stuff... but wow did I want it. 

Also. Still no damned functional shower. It's getting to be Very. Very. Frustrating. Hopefully we'll have it all repaired sometime next week. Sigh. I don't *wanna* have to stay in a hotel for a day or two while they fix my bathroom. I want my bathroom to just be functional all on its own. First world problems.  

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! 

PS I'm starting a blog this week, so I can stop jabbering at all of you about baby stuffs, unless you want to go read about it. :)


----------



## sjones1125

Rainy...Yeah could be..I really try to do it everyday about the same time..It doesn't really happen tho :(..Lately I've been waking up a lot during the night...ahhh I'm going nuts..and now with this cold, It's not helping. Not giving up yet tho :)
Like the rest of the ladies I would probably just tell him i'm ok and not to worry about it...If he keeps asking then, I would probably just tell him I'm a girl and it happens to me..But like Ginger said I'm pretty sure you'll tell him what feels comfortable to you and what you thinks is best :)
I'm sorry I'm not much help with what to do..I'm new to all this :( but bding every other sounds like a good plan!!! 

Thank Operation I really need it :). I caught my 5 yr old playing with his pee pee a few days ago too(he does it all the time) he proceeded to telling me that if he rubs it against his boxers it tickles and it feels good lol. boy oh boy. I just turned around and walked the other direction lol.

Dreamer- How exciting!!!!!

Ginger- Hopefully you get it fixed SOON! I hate having to leave my house and pack stuff just to come right back the next day or so and unpack! I hate staying anywhere that's not my house! And I personally like hearing baby stories :)


----------



## sjones1125

OH and I'm not delicate at all!! It doesn't bother me when you guys go into detail...That's what we're here for right? :D


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- I was in Ridgefield WA today!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Jones- I was in Ridgefield WA today!

haha really? I'm not really sure where that is lol..I haven't been living here for long.


----------



## RainyMama

It's just outside of Vancouver.


----------



## purplepanda

Jones- do you wake up to an alarm? It really helps so much with timing consistency. I just had a daily alarm on my phone at 6am (which is well before my "real" wake up time to make sure I woke up to the alarm every morning, and didn't just wake up a little early and ruin it) and i put my thermometer right on top of my phone so I could grab it right as I turned the alarm off. If course, I can't seem to sleep in a 3 hour stretch to save my life, so my temps were still all over the place. It probably would have helped a lot to temp vaginally. 

Ginger- I'll be excited to read your blog, but that better not mean you drop off the face of the board! Also, it sounds like snapdragon is NOT a vegan in there. Hope he figures out that you are, or this could be a very long 9 months!!! 

BabyO - I laughed so hard at your story. OH seriously handled it like a champ. I don't know how you held it in though.... 

Rainy- I don't really have any good advice. Sounds like you're doing everything you can! I'll be thinking of you, and sending lots and lots of baby dust your way. And as for ds, the other ladies gave good advice. Keep it simple. I remember my sister trying to explain periods to me when I was very young (maybe 5? I really don't know...) and i just Did. Not. Get it. I kept thinking "so..... You're pregnant? What?" It was just way too early for my brain to grasp it. Or maybe I'm just dumb lol who knows. 

Dreamers - that's so fantastic about your dh taking the initiative! I really hope this is your month and you don't have to struggle and stress about it anymore. Sending lots of dust your way, and lots of sexy libido vibes at dh. 

Afm/Babyo - I know! I can't believe it's already been 11 weeks!! Seriously, easiest pregnancy ever. Daddies are a little focused on their wedding (!!) right now, so baby stuff is kinda on hold. Wedding is March 7, and after that is when things will start happening more anyway (like getting bigger, feeling kicks, ultrasound, etc) so that's fine. We won't find out the sex until 20 wk u/s, and that probably won't be until May. Boo. Next appointment is March 4, and I'll FINALLY get to hear a heartbeat. Maybe then I'll actually believe I'm pregnant! It still doesn't feel real.


----------



## bbear690

Just ordered myself 10 pg tests on amazon for £2.58 so will be poas when they arrive every day lol


----------



## perfectno3

bbear690 said:


> Just ordered myself 10 pg tests on amazon for £2.58 so will be poas when they arrive every day lol

i got 50 tests for about £10.... fingers crossed i dont need to buy more!
be cool if we both fell together!

I had a great weekend and lots of bd-ing at night...although my daughter did interrupt halfway thru cos she thought i was having a nightmare..Ahem!!

hope everyone else had a good weekend xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect- LOL to your DD interrupting BD! I hope all of your BDing leads to a beautiful BFP!
BBear- can't wait to hear what your HPTs reveal.

Thanks to all of you ladies for the advice. I think we are done discussing bleeding for this cycle. Next time, if he asks, I'll give him the boys and girls are different line with women bleed every month, but I'm okay tagged on.
He noticed my lack of a penis when he started preschool about a year and a half ago when he started seeing other little penises everywhere.

CD5, bleeding is winding down. All I'm left with is dark brown sludge. We will begin to BD starting tonight or tomorrow, depending on how sludgey I am. :)

My question remains, what CD to start using Pre-Seed??


----------



## purplepanda

RainyMama said:


> My question remains, what CD to start using Pre-Seed??

I was using it straight off, and titrated the amount based on how much cm i was producing on my own. So we started insems way early before I really had any cm to speak of, so I would use 2-3 gms preseed every time, just to give the little swimmers some extra help. Around my actual ov time, I started producing a little EWCM on my own, so I only used I think 1 gm. But I used it every time.


----------



## bbear690

perfectno3 said:


> bbear690 said:
> 
> 
> Just ordered myself 10 pg tests on amazon for £2.58 so will be poas when they arrive every day lol
> 
> i got 50 tests for about £10.... fingers crossed i dont need to buy more!
> be cool if we both fell together!
> 
> I had a great weekend and lots of bd-ing at night...although my daughter did interrupt halfway thru cos she thought i was having a nightmare..Ahem!!
> 
> hope everyone else had a good weekend xxxClick to expand...

When are you testing ?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Panda, I have to ask, and you can totally tell me that it's none of my business, but how did O & R decide on who would be the donor? And do they want to come plan MY wedding! hahaha I"m suck a slacker bride, 6 weeks to go and I haven't even gone for a dress fitting. ~sigh~ Plus I spend too much time worrying about babies to think about my wedding. lol

I love how everyone in this thread is buying HPTs in bulk! I got 10 or 20 with my order of opks so I can pee on one whenever I want! 

Rainy I started on CD8 last cycle when I got my BFP and same this cycle. I always use 2g. Even with my sudden production of EWCM I used 2g. 

ginger--did you post the link to your blog already and I missed it?

afm...my opks are getting lighter. :( They were not anywhere near positive, but there was some line there. I know it wasn't left over pregnancy hormones because my blood levels were back to 0 before I started using them. 

Dear Ovaries--Get with the program. Thanks ~BabyO


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> It's just outside of Vancouver.

 Oh nice! You were pretty close to me! we're only like 1/2 hr or so from Vancouver!


----------



## purplepanda

BabyO- they didn't. They did their "thing" together and mixed it all up in a cup. We don't know whose :spermy: won the race, and they don't plan on finding out.


----------



## RainyMama

Ginger- I too want to read the blog!
Babyo- my ovaries challenge your ovaries! We DARE you to ovulate before march 1st :)
(maybe your ovaries are competitive by nature).


----------



## RainyMama

sjones1125 said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> It's just outside of Vancouver.
> 
> Oh nice! You were pretty close to me! we're only like 1/2 hr or so from Vancouver!Click to expand...

I live in Portland, we are practically neighbors :)


----------



## sjones1125

Purple I don't :(..Lately i've been waking up at weird times..so most days its around 4am...And DH has been home for a few days and my day and night routine just goes wacko when he's home!!! He always wants to stay up late to watch a movie or he has a few drinks and stays up..so we're pretty much all over the place when it comes to a bedtime hour..When he works his alarm goes off at 5am..and that when I temp.

listening to the heartbeat is AWESOME! it's when it really sinks in.

bbear how fun! LOL. I ordered some from ebay also..Just waiting for them to get here.

Rainy- I really can't help you..I've never used that. I might have to get me some tho.
Operation- **sending lots and LOTS of good vibes to your ovaries** :D

afm well my opk is still kind of dark. not sure if its positive or not **sigh* and my temp went from 97.3 to 97.5


----------



## RainyMama

purplepanda said:


> BabyO- they didn't. They did their "thing" together and mixed it all up in a cup. We don't know whose :spermy: won the race, and they don't plan on finding out.

I saw this on Modern Family, what a good idea!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> It's just outside of Vancouver.
> 
> Oh nice! You were pretty close to me! we're only like 1/2 hr or so from Vancouver!Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Portland, we are practically neighbors :)Click to expand...

That is awesome! maybe someday in the near future we can get together for a yummy Chai tea or something :). We might move to Vancouver in the summer. My husband's and RN and works at Kaiser. He's getting tired of all the driving.


----------



## sjones1125

Do you guys have face-book?


----------



## gingerfaerie

purplepanda said:


> BabyO- they didn't. They did their "thing" together and mixed it all up in a cup. We don't know whose :spermy: won the race, and they don't plan on finding out.

Ok so this is the best thing in all of ever. *nods* 

@babyO - How about I do a kind of fertility dance for you? Maybe since we're long lost alternative universe twins or whatever it'd work. I'll upload it to youtube or something.  

@rainy - Ugh you know, for me, that 'sludge' part of the end of one's period is always the worst. Hope it stops soon. 

Also. I haven't started the blog yet. My goal is to get it up by tomorrow. I have a lot of goals these days though... for instance, taking these prenatal yoga DVDs out of their wrapping and I dunno, maybe *using* them or something. And scanning in these documents I promised I'd send our new awesome Midwives so they can schedule my first appointment already. I bought The Belly Book (pregnancy journal) on Amazon, which finally came the other day, and at some point I'd like to perhaps write like my name or something in it. 

Haha. Have I mention I am profoundly exhausted? All. The. Time. 
But! I am SO not complaining! 

This morning, I kinda 'complained' a little to my partner. He was getting ready for work, I was still laying on my butt in bed. I told him you know... my boobs are a bit bigger, and I am very tired all the time. But that's it. I don't have any other symptoms. And then you know what? 

Not 15 minutes after I got out of bed this morning, my boobs began to *ache* and I was all OHGODI'MATHROWUPNOW. 

I texted my partner to tell him, and he said 'Be careful what you wish for!'. ;)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Also. Anyone hear from Edens lately? Or Calasen? Or Taurus?


----------



## perfectno3

@ bbear, testing around 16:30-17:00 each night. 
Slight second line today, not really dark? But going by first date if period, should be my lucky week fingers crossed!


----------



## perfectno3

Btw, has anyone used the iPhone app called maybe baby? Downloaded it today, it tells you when you're due to ov and what sex the baby is likely to be if you conceive that day. But sat, but I feel like I'm at least doing everything I can to help!


----------



## bbear690

perfectno3 said:


> @ bbear, testing around 16:30-17:00 each night.
> Slight second line today, not really dark? But going by first date if period, should be my lucky week fingers crossed!

Aww really hope it is hun 
Just got email to say my tests have been dispatched so will test when they arrive :)

Will have a look at the app, hope they have it for iPad :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Aw man, I tried to quote stuff and it didn't let me.

Anywho, Panda I love what they did! I only know lesbian couples who have had a child and it's a little different since they pretty much have to decide on who's having the baby. 

Rainy--My ovaries will see your challenge and raise you a blastocyte in February!! hahaha

Ginger---I'm so excited to stalk your baby blog!! Yes please use some cosmic long lost twin connection and do a fertility dance in my direction. 

Perfect--I haven't used any apps to track fertility yet. Let me know how you like the one you are using. I'd be interested to try it. 

Bear--woohoo! I tracked my opks until they landed at my door I was so obsessed. 



And just how did I end up on a baby board with all you Yankees!?! Here's a little yankee love for all of you--:hugs: ha! When y'all get the pregnancy munchies head on down to see me and I'll feed you grits and biscuits and gravy (the vegan version for ginger!)


----------



## RainyMama

BabyO- we're moving to Texas next year. Hopefully I will not be TTC in 2013!
What stare are you in? Did you say something about Oklahoma before?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm in Tennessee now but I've lived all over down here...Mississippi, Arkansas, Alabama. The fact that I'm 32 with no kids down here makes me some sort of alien. lol


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- one of my best friends recently moved to Alabama, her in laws are harassing her to make babies immediately. She says she feels weird because there are grandmas her age! Gross exaggeration as she is 30, but the sentiment is the same :)
Jones- how old are your kids? Mine will be 4 next month. Perhaps a play date is in order. We can compare charts in person! Hehe :) where did you move from?


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - I'm from NC. The southeastern corner of NC. 15 minutes from SC. I grew up at the beach. My accent comes out from time to time, my kids say when I am Outraged or Patronizing someone. Or very coldly angry. :) 

My partner often refers to my cooking as southern vegan. Cause I mean. Who the heck could live without gravy? I'd drink it if I could. Out of a bucket.


----------



## RainyMama

6 weeks ginger! Yayyyy!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Babyo- one of my best friends recently moved to Alabama, her in laws are harassing her to make babies immediately. She says she feels weird because there are grandmas her age! Gross exaggeration as she is 30, but the sentiment is the same :)
> Jones- how old are your kids? Mine will be 4 next month. Perhaps a play date is in order. We can compare charts in person! Hehe :) where did you move from?

I moved from Belize when I was fifteen, Lived in Texas for 10 years, Moved to Albany lived there for a year ..and now I live here in Longview :). Joanna is 3..gonna be 4 in May and Tommy's going to be 6 in June. Would definitely love to get together sometime :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been posting much - I think of you all often but haven't been able to get online. Our internet has been down since the end of January and I decided not to bother with having it fixed since we're moving this week/weekend but omg, going without internet is AWFUL! Especially because I live way out in the boonies where cell reception is nonexistent so we have a personal cell tower extender thingie that plugs into the wi-fi for us to get cell reception. So we have no internet AND no cell service. CRAPPY!! I can't wait to move!! So we've been busy painting the new house, trying to get things packed and moved, plus I'm at the end of my semester and have a final tonight and another on Wednesday so I'm exhausted and swamped. BUT, the good news is we have an ultrasound on Wednesday morning at 13w6d! I've been counting down for five weeks - the longest five weeks of my life it seems, lol! I seriously CANNOT WAIT! We've listened to the heartbeat a bunch of times on the doppler at home but I can't wait for another picture of our little bean and maybe, hopefully, possible be able to see if it's a boy or girl! Official gender scan isn't til 3/30 but I would love to know now!

I wish I could respond to each of you individually but I have to get back to studying - just took a few minute break to check in and wanted to post a hello. Miss you all lots!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Um guys. 

No really. Guys. 

GUYS! 

My boobs. Are freaking. Enormous. O_O 

That's all...


----------



## sjones1125

gingerfaerie said:


> Um guys.
> 
> No really. Guys.
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> My boobs. Are freaking. Enormous. O_O
> 
> That's all...

haha Ginger, That's funny! Mine never really grew when I was preggo..I was kind of dissapointed lol..mine are tiny :nope:


----------



## RainyMama

Why does time pass so slowly? How am I possibly on CD5?

My sludge is almost done, I think. Tomorrow I will put the moves on DH and we'll get started on BDing every other night even though it'll be way early. I must do something while I am waiting to ovulate!

Jones- let me know if you are planning a trip into Vancouver some weekend, I think there are a couple places that have kids play areas plus coffee/tea for the grown ups.

Ginger- Sorry about the boobs. Or is this a good thing? Reassuring, isn't it? Gotta love those pregnancy symptoms that remind you of the crazy hormones coursing through your veins, perfectly according to nature's plan.

I WANT TO BE PREGNANT. Probably goes without saying. Sigh.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies! I'm around...Being addicted to poas with my opks. These are just the most lovely little strips!! Solving cam wonder is why this is my first time using them. I was really missing out. lol... It's pretty boring this way. I'm 4 days til O now, or so i think...so we are now BDing every day instead of every other. Let's get this show on the road!! I'm already eager to poas when I get up.

Ginger- can't believe you're already 6 weeks! How wonderful! Does it feel real yet? I have a good feeling about this cycle for me... I hope Im about to join you I'm the first trimester soon! Whats your due date? I love your posts and can't wait to stalk your blog!!

Sjones- post a pic, we will help you decide if its positive! :) FX for you!!

Perfect- I'm going to see of they have that app for android phones... sounds fabulous for the obsessive person I am. Oh yeaaaaa. Lol 

Purple- absolutely adore the way they chose to conceive a baby. Very awesome!!!! How are you feeling these days?

Rainy-hope the sludge is done for you! Ugh, its the wor st! I'd really like to punch that witch in the face! Lol its attack your OH time!! That's how my dh feels... He totally knows when Im fertile... He swears I turn into a beast and saying no or he's tired is not an answer. Hahaha. BTW what part of tx are you moving to? I'm obsessed with the Austin area... If I move from Indiana Texas will be my next destination!


----------



## gingerfaerie

sjones1125 said:


> gingerfaerie said:
> 
> 
> Um guys.
> 
> No really. Guys.
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> My boobs. Are freaking. Enormous. O_O
> 
> That's all...
> 
> haha Ginger, That's funny! Mine never really grew when I was preggo..I was kind of dissapointed lol..mine are tiny :nope:Click to expand...

Mine are tiny too! I'm normally a 32A. The last time I was weighed, a few weeks pre-pregnancy, I weighed 103lbs. I'm 5'6 1/2". My BMI is less than 18% (which I acknowledge is way too low, but this is just my frame, I've always been tiny). So this Sudden Boob Inflation is bizarre. I can't button my shirts! O_O 

I seriously do not remember my boobs doing this in previous pregnancies. Maybe it's just been so long that I've forgotten though. Or maybe in my old age my body has decided to do different things. 

Man. These are some *boobs* y'all.  

Other than Surprise Inflating Boobs, I am so done with winter. I want summer. Now would be good. Sunshine. 85 degrees. And sunny. I want to be outside. Pout. Whine. Pout. Me and my first world problems... 

How are all of you guys today?


----------



## OperationBbyO

*OH TTC Funny for the day*:

OH comes bounding in the living room last night, without any clothes on, doing that weird thing that boys do when they make "it" flop around by dancing, while brandishing a plunger of Preseed in one hand, singing "It's time to get it on!!"

:dohh:

What am I going to DO with this man!?! lol

*Ovary update*: :coffee: Still waiting for them to do something. My opk test line is totally white. When I started on CD10 there was some line there and now nothing. Is it possible I ovulated before CD10? That would have been when I was supposed to ovulate if I didn't have the chemical.


ginger--I'll be terrified of me with pregnant boobs. I'm a 32D (just bought new bras over the weekend.) If they get much bigger I'm going to fall over!


----------



## purplepanda

BabyO.... I kinda love your OH. 

I've decided I'm a much better mom in the second trimester. Not that I'm even officially there yet, but I can already feel my energy coming back and I'm doing something other than wallow about waiting for nap time every day. It's lovely. 



RainyMama said:


> purplepanda said:
> 
> 
> BabyO- they didn't. They did their "thing" together and mixed it all up in a cup. We don't know whose :spermy: won the race, and they don't plan on finding out.
> 
> I saw this on Modern Family, what a good idea!Click to expand...

The swirl!!! (Finally caught up on modern family last night. I love that show so hard.)


----------



## sjones1125

LOL Ginger...woohoo! 
Rainy- I'll definitely let you know! 
lmao Operation, that cracks me up!
Taurus I will. :)

afm..Well this cold is kicking my a**! and this rain isn't really helping :(
My temp went up 97.7, I did set my alarm! I think i messed up big time on my opk's I did leave after i pee'd on then and would come back to read them after like 10 mins..I think the directions say not to read them after 5 mins..but there were a few that didn't look dark at all.even after I left for an hr or so, and some did get darker. I had some ewcm today and last night...with some brownish stuff..so i'm guessing af is about to show her nasty face!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- if it is AF, at least you will have a definite starting place. My first official AF was a bit of a relief, because then I knew where I was in my cycle. 

Purple- I remember how exhausted I was in the first trimester with my son, I cannot imagine chasing him around in that condition! I hope your DH has been helpful. I love Modern Family. :)

BabyO/Ginger- I think I did tip over when pregnant with DS. I am a 34D and I think in the end (when I was huge and my ribs had expanded along with my crazy breasts) I got up to 36DDD. Hubby was both delighted and completely weirded out. Ha!

BabyO- I love your FH stories. I actually laughed out loud. :)

Taurus- Austin is where we are headed!! I love Austin!

Hi Edens! Can't wait to see your u/s pics! Woohoo!


----------



## gingerfaerie

Dear babyO, 

Please adopt me. Your house sounds like it is marvelous. 

Thank you, 

- Ginger


----------



## Calasen

gingerfaerie said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerfaerie said:
> 
> 
> Um guys.
> 
> No really. Guys.
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> My boobs. Are freaking. Enormous. O_O
> 
> That's all...
> 
> haha Ginger, That's funny! Mine never really grew when I was preggo..I was kind of dissapointed lol..mine are tiny :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are tiny too! I'm normally a 32A. The last time I was weighed, a few weeks pre-pregnancy, I weighed 103lbs. I'm 5'6 1/2". My BMI is less than 18% (which I acknowledge is way too low, but this is just my frame, I've always been tiny). So this Sudden Boob Inflation is bizarre. I can't button my shirts! O_O
> 
> I seriously do not remember my boobs doing this in previous pregnancies. Maybe it's just been so long that I've forgotten though. Or maybe in my old age my body has decided to do different things.
> 
> Man. These are some *boobs* y'all.
> 
> Other than Surprise Inflating Boobs, I am so done with winter. I want summer. Now would be good. Sunshine. 85 degrees. And sunny. I want to be outside. Pout. Whine. Pout. Me and my first world problems...
> 
> How are all of you guys today?Click to expand...

I am desperately hopping my don't grow when I do get pregnant!!! I'm a 38 FF/GG depending on time of month as it is!!!!

In other news I think the :witch: has finally decided to show up!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo, you make me laugh so much!!! Love to be a fly on the wall in your house!! You could well have ov&#8217;d already I guess, and the lines were just the tail end of the surge? That would make sense too if it&#8217;s what normally happens. Fingers crossed!!

Purple panda I love modern family!! Prob the funnies series on TV! 

Jones lets hope it is af, be nice for you to be able to start a fresh new cycle and know when to expect ovulation!

Calasen woop woop woop woop for af!!!!!!! Really glad you&#8217;re back on the bus with us!! Hun you must have THE strongest bra!! Lucky OH, bet he doesn&#8217;t complain!!

Babyo we&#8217;re not all yankies on here!!!!!!! I&#8217;m a little Welsh girlie!!!!

Edens enjoy the u/sound!! Hope you can find out the sex of your lil bean! Look forward to seeing the pic soon!!

Afm, not much to report, ff said I ov&#8217;d on cd13, so just waiting to see what happens. No symptoms at all really. Not enjoying being back in work lol, half term went far to quickly.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Calasen

I'm welsh too!!! but live in yorkshire :)

Its not overly strong but damn hard to find decent ones :)


----------



## bbear690

I'm in Exeter Devon :)


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG, I just responded to all of you in a super long post and it disappeared. The internet timed out after I clicked Post and it's GONE!!! :cry:


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello fellow British girlies!!!! 

Edens that's happened so many times to me now that I write out my replies in Microsoft word, and the copy and past it over!! At least it can be saved in word!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Okay, this isnt quite what I had before but oh well. :(



gingerfaerie said:


> Um guys. No really. Guys. GUYS! My boobs. Are freaking. Enormous. O_O That's all...

:haha: Sorry Ginger, but Im sure DH is loving it! I know mine sure is. Mine exploded from a full C to I think a DD but I refuse to go buy new bras right now. I tried wearing sports bras for a while but the criss cross straps were KILLING my shoulders so Im making do with a 34D bra that Im popping out of for now. :(



RainyMama said:


> Why does time pass so slowly? How am I possibly on CD5? My sludge is almost done, I think. Tomorrow I will put the moves on DH and we'll get started on BDing every other night even though it'll be way early. I must do something while I am waiting to ovulate! I WANT TO BE PREGNANT. Probably goes without saying. Sigh.

:dust: to you Rainy! Hoping this is your cycle!



taurusmom05 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm around...Being addicted to poas with my opks. These are just the most lovely little strips!! Solving cam wonder is why this is my first time using them. I was really missing out. lol... It's pretty boring this way. I'm 4 days til O now, or so i think...so we are now BDing every day instead of every other. Let's get this show on the road!! I'm already eager to poas when I get up.

Have fun :sex: and :dust: to you as well! Post more often; been missing you around here!



OperationBbyO said:


> *OH TTC Funny for the day*: OH comes bounding in the living room last night, without any clothes on, doing that weird thing that boys do when they make "it" flop around by dancing, while brandishing a plunger of Preseed in one hand, singing "It's time to get it on!!" :dohh: What am I going to DO with this man!?! lol
> 
> *Ovary update*: :coffee: Still waiting for them to do something. My opk test line is totally white. When I started on CD10 there was some line there and now nothing. Is it possible I ovulated before CD10? That would have been when I was supposed to ovulate if I didn't have the chemical.

OMG, so Im not the only one with a DH that does this?? Thank heavens!! :haha: I cant help with the ov before CD10, sorry, I hope things get figured out soon so you can have your :bfp: !



purplepanda said:


> I've decided I'm a much better mom in the second trimester. Not that I'm even officially there yet, but I can already feel my energy coming back and I'm doing something other than wallow about waiting for nap time every day. It's lovely.

I know I had it REALLY easy the first tri with only two weeks of nausea but Im still feeling much better now than I had previously! The exhaustion was excrutiating!



sjones1125 said:


> Well this cold is kicking my a**! and this rain isn't really helping :(
> My temp went up 97.7, I did set my alarm! I think i messed up big time on my opk's I did leave after i pee'd on then and would come back to read them after like 10 mins..I think the directions say not to read them after 5 mins..but there were a few that didn't look dark at all.even after I left for an hr or so, and some did get darker. I had some ewcm today and last night...with some brownish stuff..so i'm guessing af is about to show her nasty face!

Hope youre feeling better soon Jones! I know the :witch: sucks but at least youll have a real starting point to count days!



Calasen said:


> I am desperately hopping my don't grow when I do get pregnant!!! I'm a 38 FF/GG depending on time of month as it is!!!! In other news I think the :witch: has finally decided to show up!!!!

Wow, I cant imagine; my back would be killing me all the time! Yay for :witch: coming! Hope your :bfp: is next!



lucyoz34 said:


> Afm, not much to report, ff said I ovd on cd13, so just waiting to see what happens. No symptoms at all really. Not enjoying being back in work lol, half term went far to quickly. Hope your all ok xx

Hi Lucy! Glad to see you around here. Ill definitely be posting pics after my ultrasound tomorrow, I cant wait!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen will you be cheering for Wales or England during this Saturdays match??! Always fun in our house, OH is English and DS and I are welsh!! Lots of patriotic banter!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen I think you are likely the winner of the biggest bra cup award on this board. :)


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Calasen will you be cheering for Wales or England during this Saturdays match??! Always fun in our house, OH is English and DS and I are welsh!! Lots of patriotic banter!!!!!

WALES!!!!! Oh and his mum are Irish! :) but cheer on England just to wind me up!!! His Dad's English though :) 

I get ganged up on!!! :)


----------



## Calasen

RainyMama said:


> Calasen I think you are likely the winner of the biggest bra cup award on this board. :)

I'd gladly swap :) Although have been like this since I was 13 so I got used to it, although I was 28stone at the time so didn't really notice they were so big until I last a load of weight and got to where I am now at 16 stone :) Still working on losing a load too though have gone from 17 stone 4 to 16 stone 6 :) 

Going strong on the weight loss I think as went out today in my fav trousers and they kept falling down!!! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- I love it when my pants fall down due to weight loss! Wonderful problem to have! Hehe although annoying to have to buy new trousers I suppose. How many pounds are equal to a stone? Sounds like lots of work losing all that weight. Well done!


----------



## Calasen

RainyMama said:


> Calasen- I love it when my pants fall down due to weight loss! Wonderful problem to have! Hehe although annoying to have to buy new trousers I suppose. How many pounds are equal to a stone? Sounds like lots of work losing all that weight. Well done!

its 14 pounds to a stone, so was 392 pounds, am now 228 :) although I lost most of it over about 15 years since I started losing it, have been at 17 stone (238 pounds) for about 10 years now but it started creeping back up so decided to start losing it again as it will also help TTC :)


----------



## gardenofedens

That's awesome Calasen, what a wonderful accomplishment!! Congrats! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

absolutely, Calasen, you should be so proud of that! what an accomplishment!! hope all is well your way! (((hugs))) just because!!

rainy- whats taking you to TX? oh, how I am jealous of you right now!! my sister lives in South Austin right now-- she adores it and i dont think she will ever come back to the midwest! i havent been there since last july... was there a week and i dont remember one day that it was less than 110 degrees out! there is SO much to do in the hot weather... it didnt even matter! we went to some big natural spring and had a blast... and p.s. love that there are virtually no bugs because of the bats!

edens-- i am stalking your journal! cant wait for your update and hoping to find out the gender of your baby!! wahoo!!! scans are the best!!!!! FX you find out and can make your first baby buy (look at me, assuming you are waiting to buy ANYTHING... yea right. lol i bought something for my baby at like 10 weeks when i was preggo with DS)

lucy- FX you get a nice sticky BFP!! :) thinking of you and sending lots of sticky vibes your way!!!!!

ginger- summer sounds oh so amazing right. i suppose i shouldnt complain because we have had the mildest of winters this year... but im ready for shorts/capris... sandals... and sunshine! i swear im solar powered!! planning a vacation to FL in the coming months but its just not soon enough!

babyo-you have some of the best stories! LOL i seriously laughed out loud on that one!! you guys sound like so much fun :)

afm, still awaiting a postive OPK. from CD8 on... each one has looked the exact same. a definite line is there, not a positive... but all are the same darkness, if that makes sense. so ready to see that surge so i can be in the tww already. testing day of march 10th seems like lightyears away from right now. uhh...
but again, i feel good about this month! IDK why! hoping that means a BFP is in my near future...! whats new with you ladies?


----------



## perfectno3

Taurus: that sounds like my opk, can def see the line but not as dark as the control line? According to the app I put on my phone it says if I conceived last Sunday to this weds it's likely to be a girl, then ov on thurs, then likely to be a boy for three days after? 
Obviously this is presuming I have a 28 day cycle, it's all guess work so far as only had one period since removal of coil.
So Many emotions in my head, scared incase it never happens, excited that it might, frustrated that I won't know for two weeks whether it worked. Very strange considering I never even planned to get pregnant with the last two.

Love reading all your stories xx


----------



## taurusmom05

perfectno3 said:


> Taurus: that sounds like my opk, can def see the line but not as dark as the control line? According to the app I put on my phone it says if I conceived last Sunday to this weds it's likely to be a girl, then ov on thurs, then likely to be a boy for three days after?
> Obviously this is presuming I have a 28 day cycle, it's all guess work so far as only had one period since removal of coil.
> So Many emotions in my head, scared incase it never happens, excited that it might, frustrated that I won't know for two weeks whether it worked. Very strange considering I never even planned to get pregnant with the last two.
> 
> Love reading all your stories xx

Yes I just always thought there was progression with it... I took another tonight... and they all literally look the exact same. Bought 40 so I'm just gonna keep on testing! this is also my first time using them so Idk what's normal for me either. 
Wish i had that app! I tried to find it, they don't have it for android phones :( guess we will find out soon enough whats going on!

Hope everyone is having a great morning! I'm going back to bed, I've decided. Lol


----------



## perfectno3

That's a shame! Altho if you want I can use mine to see what days it says for you? All it needs put into it is First date of your last period and the length of your cycle.


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- my brother lives there, he lives in South Austin as well. We're going to visit in April, I think. Make sure my hubby really likes it. We have to get out of this rain, I'd take hot over the rain!
Last month my OPKs did the same thing, I have no idea what was going on, so I am no help there. But, since you have a 30 day cycle it is probably normal if you ovulate on CD15 or 16 right? Also, I've read that when you surge it might not be a gradual darkening, like you might test tonight and it'll be randomly super dark.
KEEP US POSTED. Also, share any questionable pics when they start to darken, ok? OK!

Calasen- woohoo lady! That is a lot of weight to lose! I had quite a bit of weight to lose after DS was born and I lost it quickly, gained it all back, then very slowly took it off and then some afterwards. So, I guess my point is slow weight loss over many years=very good!

CD7 today, I am getting closer! I started using OPKs even though it's too early. Hehe.


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - I started using them the moment I stopped bleeding. I started using them 2x per day around cycle day 10. And sending photos of them to my partner. And obsessing obsessively. ;) 

@calasen - Woo! That's awesome! :D 

@babyO - Hey lady! Have you found a thing to wear to get married in yet? :) 

@Edens - I'm so excited for your ultrasound! Eee! :D 

I have failed in starting a blog before yesterday was over. Now it is today, and I still have not done it. It's on my to do list today. I wanna cross it off so bad. So hopefully I'll get to it. :) 

So I have my next ultrasound on Saturday (morning, at ass early o'clock). I'm hoping so hard we'll get to see the Snapdragon's heartbeat. I'll be 6w5d. I know we might not see it that early... but a lot of people do. So I'm all anxious. 

Man. I can't wait to reach week 12. 

Also. My boobs seem to be even more full and firm than they were yesterday. This is madness. *nods* 

How is everyone else?


----------



## perfectno3

Ginger: I had hyperemesis with my children. From very early on, literally like 3-4 weeks pregnant:-( they stuck me on a drop, in the maternity ward. I felt such a fraud! I was still a size 8-10, didn't look remotely pregnant, but couldn't even keep water down:-(
So I had scans done then, I think one of them was in internal scanner? For want of a better way to describe it, it looked like a vibrator! But not sp much fun! Lol
I am sure we saw the heartbeat. But i had so many scans done, I might be wrong. (my ex husband was violent, so I had a lot of bleeding and scares, so often had to be scanned)
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect- I understand the fear of it never happening, but truly chances are that it will :) it is so confusing, especially after hormonal BC, no way to really know what is going on in that uterus! It will happen for you, though just a matter of time. Hang in there! Ginger got knocked up last month, she got her mirena out in November (of course, ginger correct me if I am wrong). 

I am one cycle behind ginger so I am hoping this is it for me this time. Though, honestly I have had this weird feeling about March. Anyone experience this? It could be I am sensing a BFP (testing/AF 3/14) but for my next cycle I could be ovulating 3/29. Of course I would rather it be this time, but I wonder if my bean is waiting for my b day party to pass. I will be 31 on 3/31 and I suspect a big surprise party! Haha cuz I demanded one :)
Maybe the bean wants me to have a drink at my party. I don't usually drink, save for new years, my b day, etc. Makes me sleepy.
Sorry for babbling. Thanks for reading.


----------



## sjones1125

Calsen- That is awesome! I wish I was as determined to lose some :/.
Ginger- I bet you're excited! Can't wait to see the first snapshots!
Rainy-How can you not like this rain :p lol...I'm slowly getting use to all this rain. I do miss the Texas weather, My husband was raised here and he hated Texas!!!

afm..well this cough is killing me!! my chest really hurts...I have a chart y'll!!! with DPO's now!!! you guys should check it out! I dunno know what happened to af..No sign of her yet!


----------



## perfectno3

RainyMama said:


> Perfect- I understand the fear of it never happening, but truly chances are that it will :) it is so confusing, especially after hormonal BC, no way to really know what is going on in that uterus! It will happen for you, though just a matter of time. Hang in there! Ginger got knocked up last month, she got her mirena out in November (of course, ginger correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> I am one cycle behind ginger so I am hoping this is it for me this time. Though, honestly I have had this weird feeling about March. Anyone experience this? It could be I am sensing a BFP (testing/AF 3/14) but for my next cycle I could be ovulating 3/29. Of course I would rather it be this time, but I wonder if my bean is waiting for my b day party to pass. I will be 31 on 3/31 and I suspect a big surprise party! Haha cuz I demanded one :)
> Maybe the bean wants me to have a drink at my party. I don't usually drink, save for new years, my b day, etc. Makes me sleepy.
> Sorry for babbling. Thanks for reading.


Thank you! I know it's really early for me to be worrying about whether it'll happen, but I think I have so many other bad things going on in my life right now, it gives me something to focus on. Typical me to choose to focus on the one thing I can't control!

I have a weird feeling about this month... But that could just be down to all other cr*p I have happening!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Perfect- I understand the fear of it never happening, but truly chances are that it will :) it is so confusing, especially after hormonal BC, no way to really know what is going on in that uterus! It will happen for you, though just a matter of time. Hang in there! Ginger got knocked up last month, she got her mirena out in November (of course, ginger correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> I am one cycle behind ginger so I am hoping this is it for me this time. Though, honestly I have had this weird feeling about March. Anyone experience this? It could be I am sensing a BFP (testing/AF 3/14) but for my next cycle I could be ovulating 3/29. Of course I would rather it be this time, but I wonder if my bean is waiting for my b day party to pass. I will be 31 on 3/31 and I suspect a big surprise party! Haha cuz I demanded one :)
> Maybe the bean wants me to have a drink at my party. I don't usually drink, save for new years, my b day, etc. Makes me sleepy.
> Sorry for babbling. Thanks for reading.

I kinda feel the same way Rainy!!! Maybe this is it for us! I hope so! The exact same thing happens to me...every time i have a drink, instead of feeling happy and wanting more..I just want to go to bed...Dh rather I not drink lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy, absolutely! I think I have march madness bc somethin feels crazy about this cycle! Even tho my opks are leaving me feeling a bit discouraged... It just feels like a lucky month! If its not for me, then one of you lovely ladies, if not all of you! :)

Here are my opks! Taken once a day sonce CD8 (the top) and these show thru CD14. I've tested twice the past two days but took out the second tests for 2 reasons: 1, so this pic was easier to understand, and 2, bc the tests looked exactly the same as my first test for that day. I *think* my last one is a tiny bit darker, so of course ill be testing again tonight. BD'd last night too. Opinions?? Is it normal for them to not progress... For them all to be the same?!

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3367/imag0754un.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gingerfaerie

@taurus - These looks pretty much like mine looked until they faded in for a couple of days, then I finally got a 'positive'... but even then it was not as dark as the control, it was just as dark as it was going to get. Keep at it! 

I really really hope this is the month for all of you guys! C'mon pregnancies! :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

In non TTC news I went for my dress fitting today. I'm so in love with my wedding dress. I forgot how pretty it was!!!! I can't wait to bring it home next week and try it on with the veil I got. It's a birdcage veil with a glob of feathers hanging off. I also heart feathers!! 

As sad as my chemical was, I'm 110% sure I would not have fit in the dress if my bean stuck. I shall now stop questioning the universe. It knows what it's doing.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you ginger, I feel a bit more reassured! Twice a day ill be poas so ill keep you guys posted.

Babyo- theres nothing quite like the feeling of having that perfect dress!! Makes me wanna go put mine back on. haha I look forward to seeing some wedding pics on here!!!!! :) you're gonna be a beautiful bride!


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect- sorry if you have said already and I missed it, what is going on in your life that is bad? I hope you are okay. 
Taurus- my stupid opks looked like that last cycle the whole time. I will look forward to your daily opk pic upload. Hint, hint. :) in any case, lots of BDing is an excellent approach. 
Babyo- glad to hear you love your dress! How is your face responding to the gel and antibiotics?


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen thats awesome weight loss hun, amazing, well done!!! I think being a welsh bird on sat might be in your favour, we&#8217;ve got our captain back!!! Fingers crossed the result shuts them up!!lol

Babyo can&#8217;t wait to see pics of you as a beautiful bride! So exciting!! And I totally agree with you about life, there&#8217;s always a reason why things happen, whether you know why at the time or not, it always comes to light!

Taurus your ticker says you&#8217;re due to ov in three days, if this is right then there&#8217;s plenty of time for your surge. I only had my positive on the day I ovulated, no build up at all. Good luck!

Perfect, ttc is a great thing to get focused on to take your mind off life, its positive and nurturing. I hope your &#8216;feeling&#8217; about this month is right and you get your very much deserved bfp, sounds like you&#8217;ve been through the mill a bit xx

Jones your a day ahead of me, I&#8217;m 4dpo, and omg how much is it dragging! And I also weirdly have a cough!! Perhaps its a sign and our bfps are on their way, FX&#8217;d. Get better soon.

Edens how did your ultrasound go?????

Love to everyone


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks Lucy! I didnt expect a positive yet, per say, but I didn't expect them all to look the exact same with no progression. TTC can really freak a woman out! I've never second guessed stuff and Googled this much in my life. haha
How are you doing, Lucy??
Rainy- yes!! Lots of BDing is going on over here!! We didnt the day BEFORE yesterday, but we did last night and will be everyday from today until I know 10000000% O has passed. Lol until my opks go from a postive back to negative for a few days at least.
I'd really love a November baby!!! Come on eggy! Come to mama! Literally!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey nice surprise!! I just popped onto ff, and realised I'd forgotten to input data for today, so I'm actually 5dpo not 4dpo!! Yey!!!! Lol little things!!

I'm good thanks Taurus, just waiting and hoping for symptoms......might start optimistically poas tomorrow, just for something to do!! Yep this ttc lark should come with a government health warning and free broadband! I'm on the computer/iPhone more than I'm off it!!
A November baby would be gorgeous  xx


----------



## gardenofedens

hehe, that's always nice :)

Ultrasound went very well. Baby wasn't in a position we could see anatomy - actually appeared to be asleep for the majority of the scan and only started kicking after I poked him/her. Good strong heartbeat and measuring exactly to ovulation date so everything is looking good though that adjusts my due date back to August 26. Next scan 3/30 at 19 weeks! I can't believe it's already more than a third over! Oh and even better news, my blood pressure has come down. At the last two appointments, it was "normal" but very high for me as I usually run really low and my doctor was talking about writing a note to get me to work part time and dropping one or more of my classes (eek) so I've been really good the past five weeks about not letting things get to me and trying to keep as low-stress as possible and it came back only slightly higher than my normal! I'm usually around 100-105 over 55-60. It was 115/68 this morning. So that's good. And I did end up dropping one of my classes anyway just because I feel like I'm being stretched too thinly right now and I can't cut back at work at the moment.


----------



## gardenofedens

@Ginger - BTW, I first saw the heartbeat at 6w4d by ovulation (7 weeks by LMP). We didn't get to hear it because the darn speakers were broken but it was nice to at least see. Hope you get to see it too!


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey nice surprise!! I just popped onto ff, and realised I'd forgotten to input data for today, so I'm actually 5dpo not 4dpo!! Yey!!!! Lol little things!!
> 
> I'm good thanks Taurus, just waiting and hoping for symptoms......might start optimistically poas tomorrow, just for something to do!! Yep this ttc lark should come with a government health warning and free broadband! I'm on the computer/iPhone more than I'm off it!!
> A November baby would be gorgeous  xx

Same here!!! ,my temps are not as high as yours tho! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> hehe, that's always nice :)
> 
> Ultrasound went very well. Baby wasn't in a position we could see anatomy - actually appeared to be asleep for the majority of the scan and only started kicking after I poked him/her. Good strong heartbeat and measuring exactly to ovulation date so everything is looking good though that adjusts my due date back to August 26. Next scan 3/30 at 19 weeks! I can't believe it's already more than a third over! Oh and even better news, my blood pressure has come down. At the last two appointments, it was "normal" but very high for me as I usually run really low and my doctor was talking about writing a note to get me to work part time and dropping one or more of my classes (eek) so I've been really good the past five weeks about not letting things get to me and trying to keep as low-stress as possible and it came back only slightly higher than my normal! I'm usually around 100-105 over 55-60. It was 115/68 this morning. So that's good. And I did end up dropping one of my classes anyway just because I feel like I'm being stretched too thinly right now and I can't cut back at work at the moment.

Garrdens -awww priceless!!! Glad to hear it all went well!

Operation- I LOVE weddings!! Can't wait to see some pictures! I bet you're going to look gorgeous!


----------



## purplepanda

Edens.... when are you gonna post a bump pic???? Love the new avatar, btw ;) Jealous of all you ladies getting early scans!

Speaking of pics... BabyO, I can't WAIT to see pics of your wedding/dress. When is the big day again?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Edens and Panda--we need bump pics from both of you!! (I'll trade you a wedding pic for a bump pic! lol) The big day for me is April 7th. It's so soon! I'm going to try to make my hair and make-up appointments soon as well.

Taurus--that's basically what mine looked like too (until this wild cycle when my ovaries went on strike)

Jones--I'm stalking your chart like a wild woman! lol It looks like you and Lucy are about the same DPO. It will be an exciting TWW with so many of you awesome ladies going through it at the same time! 

Perfect--It WILL happen and I bet it will happen sooner rather than later for you. :)

afm---we got invited to a cocktail party Friday night. I know I'm not preggers, but I'm going to POAS anyway to make sure it's safe to knock back 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 or 5....lol ok not 5, the hangover will last for days.) Does it make me weird to want to make sure I'm not pregnant before I drink?


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo- good to know. I'm feeling the reassurance coming on in! Thankfully. I'm hoping to see the positive within the next 3 days I guess!
And no, it doesn't make you sound weird at all! It's cautious and smart! I would do the same. A cocktail party sounds pretty fabulous right now!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus---opks are a lot like duck, duck, goose.

You got to pee on a lot of ducks before the goose pops up!


hahahaha I make myself laugh.


----------



## avidwriter15

I am not really sure how many people will remember me - but I had my son - at 27 weeks. Born Feb 13 at 1 lb 10 oz.


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgosh avid! How is he? Do they know why you went into labor early? Thinkin of your little one! I bet he is quite the little fighter!


----------



## avidwriter15

most likely blood pressure issues caused a placental abruption. but no definitive answers - that is just the best guess. He is in the NICU - fighting but we have had more good days than bad ones -


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm so sorry to hear that, but prayers are coming your way! So glad to hear you have more good days than bad. I look forward to the update you post that days he is coming home. i love his name, btw!


----------



## perfectno3

Avid: sending lots of hugs your way honey xxx



Afm: the bad bits I mentioned are all revolved around my deluded almost ex husband. He's very controlling, hence I didn't leave for so long. Wasn't allowed to go anywhere or do anything without permission. He constantly told me I was ugly and fat, that I was useless etc. When I told him I was leaving, he calls us all to the kitchen and we saw him with a shotgun in his mouth:-(
Now I have left and he can't control me, he's using our ten yr old daughter to hurt me. But more importantly he's hurting her too. Nothing physical, just emotional abuse.


----------



## cliqmo

Goodness Avid, give your precious little ones all the love and tiny fuss you can from us :hugs:

Eta we must have been typing at the same time because I missed that last update!! Your ex sounds very manipulative- well done for having the strength to leave xx


----------



## purplepanda

Avid: sending lots of prayers and hugs your way, hun. 

Perfect: prayers and his for you too, and dd. I hope you can get her out of that situation! 

BbyO: no bump for me yet, it's all just chub still. I don't have calasen's self control!


----------



## Calasen

Oh Avid :( 

Hope and health coming your way for your little man XXXX


----------



## gingerfaerie

Very quickly, as I am feeling horrible (fingers crossed it's just a mild cold...), here you go! A brand new blog. :) 

https://parliamentarynesting.wordpress.com/

I'll generate actual content soon. Promise. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Avid- I wasn't around when you were, but I have added you to the top of my prayers list. February 13th is my baby sister's b day, and she is the best person I know. He is a special little man, I am sure!
Perfect- thanks for sharing your story. Sending you support, I am so glad you are out of that situation! Bless your heart!


----------



## sjones1125

Avid I'm new on here...But I will definitely be praying for the little guy.
Perfect- Glad to hear you're out of that situation..will also keep you in prayers xx.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi avid hun, I remember you, sending lots of thoughts and prayers to little Isaiah. This is a good reminder of why I need to keep my blood pressure down too. I'm only 14 weeks and already having problems with it. :(


----------



## perfectno3

Thank you ladies. I'll be ok. More worried about my dd. at ten years old she can't see his games. Making promises he's no intention of keeping. There's a lot worse than I've said, but this is a ttc forum not a whining forum!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi avid. I wasn't around when you were around but I'm thinking of you anyway! (HUG)

Ginger--yay for the blog! I've got you book marked on my phone already!

perfect--Your exH sounds a lot like my exH. Thank god we didn't have any children together. He also sounds a lot like my OH's exW. She love to threaten and bully and doesn't care what it does to my SS. We went almost 6 months without seeing SS last year because crazy exW was refusing to allow visitation. Then she would have SS call FDH and you can hear her coaching him to say "Daddy, why don't you want to drive here to see me." She was obviously telling the kid FDH didn't want to see him. Ugh. Made me want to punch her. I hate people who clearly only think of themselves. 

afm...I have a LINE on my opk again. This means my body is _finally_ starting to work again. I have faith that it will be positive in a couple of days. I'm only a week behind! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Avid hun I remember you very well, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little miracle xx I&#8217;m sorry the circumstances are not better, but your handsome man is in the very best place with the very best medical professionals giving him every chance to grow and strengthen into a strapping little boy xx my sister went through something similar last year, you&#8217;d be amazed how resilient babies can be, little Raef is now 8months old. Sending you all the positivity, love and support you need, please keep us posted on how Isaiah is doing xxx

Perfect, much love to you x well done having the strength to leave him, I hope you&#8217;re able to sort things so that your little girl is out of the picture soon xx vile situation for you xx

Babyo woop woop woop on the second line!!!!!! Your body just needed a bit more time! Get bd&#8217;ing girl, eggie&#8217;s on its way!!!

Afm, 5dpo, bfn, zero symptoms, and thats about the excitement of it!


----------



## lucyoz34

Garden thats a gorgeous scan picie!!! Congratulations huni!! xx


----------



## taurusmom05

Yay babyo for two lines! :) we are going to be very close together on the tww!! 

Perfect- he sounds like my dad!! So trust me when i tell you your DD will grow up appreciating you so much and realizing what a jerk he is. I finally realized it about my dad when I was around 16-17. Thinking of you, and i hope your ex can learn to grow up! I totally feel for that situation! Blah!

Afm, another negative opk today. Been BD'ING like there's no tomorrow so hoping it comes soon. Lol nothing really too exciting going on this way. What's everyone doing today?


----------



## sjones1125

Woooohoooo! Operation!!! Get to bd'ing!!! :D

Lucy...Same here lol..My cervix seems pretty high and firm..only thing happening with me is i've been getting some ewcm, and creamy with a streak or brown stuff? TMI sorry :/...Do you think I should chart that as spotting? my opk's still seem kind of darkish.

Taurus- Keep at it!!! Fingers crossed you get your postive opk SOON!


----------



## lucyoz34

Jones looking at your chart, your temps have risen a bit and stabilised, but there doesn't look to be a clear ov spike? Is it poss maybe that you haven't ov'd yet?? Especially as your getting ewcm still? That your coming up to ov soon? I dunno hun, might be totally wrong and your body is just readjusting post mirena, that would explain the spotting. What do you think??


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones do you have a pic of your recent opk? Try to take the picture as soon as it should be read to post here. I may not temp, but I'm an opk maniac!!! I find they change a little if read outside the time range. 

Taurus we should be sooooo close!! I'll voodoo your ovaries if you voodoo mine!


----------



## RainyMama

I too want to see the opks jones


----------



## taurusmom05

It's getting closerrrrrrrr!!!! :) :) :)

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7861/imag0756k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gardenofedens

ooh, yay taurus!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oooh that's a very nearly positive Taurus!! Happy bd'ing!!


----------



## taurusmom05

The second to last one I took around 3pm, the last one is 6pm! Think ill get my surge while I'm sleeping? I'm so anxious to see if it'll be there when I wake up!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow that's a big jump in a short space of time, just shows how easy it is to miss your surge!! Should be really dark by tomorrow!


----------



## sjones1125

I Have a stash, but they're from this morning and days past. I should probably start marking them..I just took one and it negative. I have a little cramping..do you guys think I should remove the positive opk's I have on my chart and just go buy temp and cm? I'm really confused and frustrated..I just want af to come so I can start from scratch. :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks, ladies. I was starting to het nervous. Im such a worry wart!!! Lol its so exciting... I can't thank you guys enough for convincing me to get opks. best.thing.ever. Haha so, once I get that full blown positive, I'm supposed to O 12-36 hours later? Is that right?


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks for sharing Taurus! I am so excited to see your AM test tomorrow!

Jones- I don't know :(
Your temps are confusing! Regarding your EWCM, it's possible to get some at this point in your cycle (assuming you are post ov) because there is another little surge of estrogen some days after ovulation. I think just keep testing with opks and keep temping/charting. It'll make sense eventually. :)
Babyo- glad your opks are getting darker!
Lucy- I am so eager for your tww to pass!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Statistically how many BFPs should we get this cycle? How many of us are there in total TTC????


----------



## RainyMama

taurusmom05 said:


> Thanks, ladies. I was starting to het nervous. Im such a worry wart!!! Lol its so exciting... I can't thank you guys enough for convincing me to get opks. best.thing.ever. Haha so, once I get that full blown positive, I'm supposed to O 12-36 hours later? Is that right?

That is how I understand it, yes. Keep up the BDing lady!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Here is my opk from this morning around 9:00am.
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpeg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## taurusmom05

Let's see, 
Taurus
Rainy
babyo
Calasen
Perfect
Lucy
Jones
Bbear
Dreamers

9?!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oooh babyo!! I'm so excited for you! Our voodoo is already working. Lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

And here is my opk from 5:30 tonight.

We finally fell off the SMEP bandwagon yesterday. We were supposed to BD and we didn't. I'm kicking myself from here to China and back. I called OH and told him to get his ass home from work because we were doing it right now! He was all "but I'm revising this one part" and I was all "Nobody is going to read your book if you are dead because I'm gonna off you if you don't come home and give me the :spermy:" hahaha (I'm sure you guys realize by now that we joke a lot.

Anyway. Holy nut balls on Wednesday there was NO LINE AT ALL. Today I'm positive that's positive. Let's see if I surge for 4 days this month as well.
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus I am voodooing the heck out of your ovaries!!! Come on Taurus Ovaries!!!! You can do it! Barf out the EGG!!!!!!


What about BBear?


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgosh babyo!! Thats hilarious!!!! I've never tried the SMEP, but I'd assume its fine, right?! Have u gotten any BD in yet?


----------



## taurusmom05

Lmbo!! Oh yea bring it on. Lol I'm gonna sweet talk them tonight so hopefully they will get the job done. Lol
I edited my post for 8 ppl. So... Statistically, 1.6 of us should get knocked up???


----------



## OperationBbyO

We were BDing every other day and yesterday was an "on" day and we totally fell off the wagon. So Monday was the last day we BDed. More than likely all those little spermies are dead now. I do think my opk can get a tad darker than that but I'm not taking any chances. We'll BD tonight and I'll hold him hostage until we BD tomorrow morning and then if I can drag it out of him again tomorrow night....I will...


I'm going to say I'm probably not the 1.6 since we wiffed on the BDing since Monday. 

~runs off and finds the stockings~


----------



## taurusmom05

P.s. I can't see a pic of your 5:30 opk?


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo you may have saved up lots of good spermies to het the job done tonight! 12-36 hours after surge to O! Sounds like perfect timing to me still!! Plus with voodoo, Idk how we could go wrong :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Can you see it here. It's off center! Sorry. :(
 



Attached Files:







tn-2.jpeg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh yea baby!! Lol it looks very similar to mine I think? I bet we have SUPER dark ones tomorrow! *does the cabbage patch*


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- Did you get dreamers in there? I am on my phone and it is hard to go back. Thanks for doing the math :)
Babyo- you still have 12 hours! This is so exciting!!! What CD are you on?

Taurus/Babyo- I wish I was in sync with you 2, damn it! I am a week behind. My OPKs are super light and temp still low. I had random CD7 EWCM yesterday, so weird. But my cycle has been so strange since my maybe possibly chemical. Babyo- didn't you have weird EWCM after your bleeding subsided?


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy- I edited that post again. Lol so then 1.8 of us should get preggo!!
I wish you were in sync with us, too! It's going to be an interesting tww! I just have an inkling about this month, Idk what it is! 
If I can manage to get good and knocked up, my edd would be nov. 15! My best friends bday. she would be over the moon. I'm not super into horoscopes, but my name is taurusmom bc me, DS, and DH all are a Taurean! All 3 of our bdays fall within a 20 day span. A fall baby would be nice... Bc the spring gets expensive lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

This is CD19 for me and it's been a looooooong 19 days. We will most certainly give it our best shot. Last month I had 4 days of + opk so I will be interested to see what it does this time. I totally made OH promise we could BD as soon as we wake up tomorrow morning too (5am...ugh. I hate mornings).

[-o&lt; I hope I have a 36 hour window and not a 12 hour window!!! Last month I had ov pains, this month I've had nothing.


----------



## taurusmom05

Does it mattter how long the surge is? I only ask bc I've got no clue. lol


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Can you see it here. It's off center! Sorry. :(

woohooo!!! That looks pretty dark! I'm going to test in a little and see what comes up! I thought those test were better with fmu? It looks like the same one I use. I'm about to give up lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

sjones1125 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Can you see it here. It's off center! Sorry. :(
> 
> woohooo!!! That looks pretty dark! I'm going to test in a little and see what comes up! I thought those test were better with fmu? It looks like the same one I use. I'm about to give up lolClick to expand...

I test in the morning and it if looks close to positive then I test in the afternoon/evening as well. I don't want to miss the surge!

IDK if it matters how many days of + opks there are. I think we tried to investigate this last month while I was going through it. I found on the POAS website that sometimes the body gears up to ov, surges, doesn't ov for some reason, and then surges again. Other places say it doesn't say how matter how long the surge is, it all depends on when the first + opk is.


----------



## sjones1125

Here's my OPk's for today...I took the pic at the exact time the instructions say. 
2 30 pm. obviosly negative and second 6 30 pm

Ok, I usually just test in the morning and that's it.
 



Attached Files:







2 30.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









CIMG2006.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OperationBbyO

So what does it say about me that I'm obsessively clicking on this thread? :kiss:

The one at 6:30 looks like it's headed towards a + for sure. I would keep testing twice a day. Just be sure you don't drink too much and dilute the urine for the evening test. :) I did that on a day that I was for sure + and I didn't even get a line!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> So what does it say about me that I'm obsessively clicking on this thread? :kiss:
> 
> The one at 6:30 looks like it's headed towards a + for sure. I would keep testing twice a day. Just be sure you don't drink too much and dilute the urine for the evening test. :) I did that on a day that I was for sure + and I didn't even get a line!

LOL I thought I was the only one that did that! I will definitely keep testing, Maybe i'm just ovulating really late..It's to be expected I guess after Mirena. I'll see what tomorrow morning shows. I'll make sure I take a picture within the time limit and mark them!


----------



## taurusmom05

Agreed Jones, looks like you are on your way now!! :) woo hoo we may have 3 positives tomorrow ladies! That's super exciting!!


----------



## taurusmom05

So ready to be in the tww already. DH says he's putting a baby in me tonight. Almost gross. Hahaha

It's after 1am here and no signs of me falling asleep! Who's up with me? Anyone?!?!


----------



## Calasen

I'm here, but have been up all night :( its now 7am and I feel awful :( Have a nasty cold and period pains from hell :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh no calasen, that really stinks! :( are you taking medicine?


----------



## Calasen

for the cough yes :) and it helps ease the coughing but I'm asthmatic so it's triggering attacks :(


----------



## perfectno3

Good morning ladies! Feeling dreadful this morning:-( I ache literally everywhere, went to bed at 21:30 last night so no bding, although as my oh was off work lat night we had spent all morning in bed! Lol

After looking at the pics of opk's you've posted, mine look the same. But I thought it had to be really dark like the control line? So possibly I ov'd yesterday? I don't know anymore, getting very confused:-(
Will keep trying.... At least I'm having fun trying!

Yay for the ladies with positive opk's, fingers crossed!


----------



## taurusmom05

Wow that sickness isn't gonna let u catch a break calasen! I hope you start feeling better soon! Do you know when you might O next?

Perfect- the test line is supposed to be as dark as or darker than the control line, I believe. I'm near positive... Hoping to see a blaring positive when I wake up! Maybe you are going to be right there with us!! :)

Afm, made sure we got in some BD'ing tonight!! I'm telling u guys... These sperm are gonna lasso that egg right up!! (This is my law of attraction thinking... If you believe it will happen, it will happen!)
Hope everyone is doing well today! Taking DS to get some pictures taken, other than that... Nothing too exciting!


----------



## Calasen

I'm having progesterone checked on the 16th march and from there starting clomid, trying not to think about O this month as if we did catch this month then we will most likely lose it again :( just glad my AF finally arrived to start progressing. After 18 months TTC its good to finally start getting some support from Dr's.

Good Luck with all those BDing right now :) OPK's don't always go as dark as the control though, it all depends on the individual, its just getting used to your own cycles "shades" :) But I hope none of you have to wait much longer :) :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen- I bet the clomid does it for you!! And you're right, its about time they start helping you out!! FX! A nice sticky BFP is in your near future!

Good to know on the opks!!


----------



## Calasen

Hopefully not too soon :) Want to be sure I can keep the next one, not to mention don't wanna be too close to a due date for the wedding :)


----------



## perfectno3

Just did an opk and the line is definately much darker than I've seen before. 
Last night I was too ill to bd, but weds night and most of Thursday morning we bd'd. And we will at 2am when I finish work tonight too.
Hopefully this'll work


----------



## perfectno3

Actually having obsessed over the pics on here, I'd say it was a positive. So hoping my oh will be ok with bd-ing tonight. Cos I felt so ill last night we didn't, he doesn't want to make love unless I feel better, does it make me weird to say just do it anyway? I mean it doesn't have to be a full blown session does it? I sound awful!


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus and Babyo- I am DYING TO KNOW what is happening with your OPKs!

Calasen- sorry about your cramps and feeling sick, sweetie. yucky! Take lots of advil, there's no baby in there anyway :)

Perfect- so exciting about your OPKs. Here is my advice about feeling ill. Tonight when you are with your OH, behave as though you are feeling well. Better I think than to tell him how you are really feeling (terrible) but then ask him to have sex with you anyway, or worse, DEMAND it. :)

I hear you, though, I am feeling sick and want to start on the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan). We should've started last night, but I felt toooooo awful. Today I have decided I'll be feeling "better" even if I'm not.

Also, ladies, I am taking mucinex for a terrible cough, I've heard that it can actually help make more sperm friendly EWCM because it thins mucus in your body. So it can't hurt!! Hehe.


----------



## purplepanda

Wow you ladies have been busy lol!!! Rainy, I've heard that about mucinex, so good luck. 

So let me tally up here real quick... We've got Taurus, bbyO, and perfect with + opks... Jones gearing up to a +... And lucy in the 2WW, right? Did I miss anyone? I want to make sure I have my fingers crossed in all the right directions! Good luck ladies, i feel good about this month, can't wait to start celebrating!!!


----------



## Calasen

Rainy honey who needs advil when you take Morphine daily anyway :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Oh my goodness Avid, I am so sorry your family is going through a difficult time. I hope your son continues to have good days, and everything is fine. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

So I am sick. And my brain is all mushy. But! I am reading. And I'm SO excited for all of you ovulating! Eeee! I can't wait to see what happens next for all of you. :) 

@babyO - I totally did a fertility dance for you. But it was... kind of done while seated. Ok well while laying down. And had to be interrupted to blow my nose. Several times. Stupid germs... ;) 

Ok. I'ma go have more orange juice now. Oh! Or maybe herbal tea. Contemplating food today is not working though... maybe at some point I'll also be able to eat. Haha. My entire goal for the day is to shower (In my stupid ass broken stupid shower that is stupid and STILL broken and stupid) and put on clean clothes. I'm so ambitious!


----------



## OperationBbyO

For those of you who have yet to see a + opk, this is 150% positive for sure! It was more obvious in person.

I do think my opk from last night was not quite as dark as this one so I am desperately hoping that my surge didn't hit until closer to this morning.

I'm still kicking myself for us not BDing on Wednesday. I don't think we have much chance with just last night and this morning. poo. That'll teach me to let OH off the hook!!! I think SMEP will be easier next month anyway since my cycle won't be in so much limbo.

*TTC Funny for the day:*
So there we are, laying in each others arms, basking in the warm loving glo....WTH?!? OH starts impersonating his sperms along various parts of their journey to the egg. The impersonations came complete with full body sperm tail swishing. :dohh: So much for the basking in the warm loving glow part!! There was a sperm in the balls impression, a penis impression, a sperm in the cervix impression, a sperm running from macrophages in my uterus impression, and finally, a sperm meets egg impression----"Hello! Knock knock! I brought flowers. Please let me in." 

I'm so in love! :cloud9: We are two peas in a pod for sure!
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## perfectno3

Okay ladies, just did yet another opk and it is so POSITIVE! Darker than the control line even. Seriously debating whether OH is up for a quickie before work too! 
Presuming I can keep my 14 yr old occupied on the ps3!
Wondering if this achy feeling is cos I am ovulating? Can that happen?
I am shaking, so excited that I am actually ov-ing, especially as OH is reading me about the big four oh in April... Was panicking tht maybe I wouldn't ov as too old.-(

I wish I could wish him home now, and add pointers inside me so the sperm know where to swim! Lol
Fingers crossed. And thank you for the advice, I will fake being well tonight!


----------



## Calasen

No be ill your all supposed to be getting those sperms in place !! I gonna live vicariously until I know its safe me :)

I'd share my banana bread with you all but I kindda ate it all in my PMSing stress :)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo that is an obvious positive to me. I think you are surging RIGHT now. Bound to ovulate tonight just as your fellow pea injects his tiny men into you. I can't imagine more perfect timing.
Perfect- the same for you luv! Enjoy that late night sexy time!!!

Calasen- banana bread sounds super yummy! And I reckon that morphine outta do the trick, who needs Advil indeed!


----------



## perfectno3

Thanks Rainy I intend to! Only slight problem is I work from 8pm till 2am, and I'm exhausted already:-(
But needs must! I will guzzle energy drink at work I think
Typical I was ill last night. Could ovulating be the reason I feel so exhausted?


----------



## RainyMama

Could be, and meant to say before it could definitely cause cramping.


----------



## OperationBbyO

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Pleeeeeeeeeease little eggy. Don't come out until late tonight. Pleeeeeeeeeeeease!

Dear ovary-

Hold the egg hostage!!!

Yours,
BbyO


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm still not quite there yet. I think my opk may even be a bit lighter? Idk, but we bd'd last night anyway!! Whats everyone up to today??


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen, banana bread sounds amazzzinnggg! Yum!

Babyo- I still say u have fabulous timing! :) I wouldn't worry! 

Afm, here is today earlier opk. Going to test again later, but if u compare with my last opk, its lighter.

https://i41.tinypic.com/2n8sz0n.jpg

Think I got my surge last night? My darkest opk was at 6pm yesterday (there was a huge amount of darkness from the 3pm-6pm test) and I didn't test again until 12noon today. Maybe my body tried and it didn't? Gonna test again later anyways. BD'd last night too!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, what a busy busy night for all of you! I had to catch up on like six pages since yesterday afternoon!!

It's fantastic so many of you are oving so close - hope we get LOTS of :bfp: this month!!!

Re: long surges, I've said it before but here it is for the newbies - I always got three to four days of SUPER DARK positives and always oved on the day of my last positive or the day after (according to my temp rise). It took me 3-4 cycles to finally figure that out though and we got our :bfp: the second month after discovering it! (when we first started using OPKs, we DTD right after the first positive and by the time I actually oved, DH didn't have any fluid left to carry the swimmers since he has a problem with low seminal volume)

Here's just one cycle's worth of OPKs (control line on the right, test line on the left) - sorry the pic is so blurry...and hope it shows for you guys. My work internet filters block it from me. This is actually the cycle we got our bfp too. I oved on CD18/CD19 (My chart). My temp on CD19 was manually adjusted because I left on another business trip at like 3:30am that morning. If I hadn't adjusted the temp, I would have oved on CD19 according to FF. And not all the positive OPKs are listed because then FF thinks I oved on CD15 in the middle of another business trip. I did lots of traveling that cycle!!
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cf22b3127ccefed3a012a9f500000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Re: Mucinex - As long as you're taking straight Mucinex - the only ingredient is the guan-something-or-other, it will thin your mucous and can definitely help with a bfp. That's how I got mine. :) If you're taking one of the Mucinex meds that also has another active ingredient, it actually dries up mucous so avoid that!

Re: the :spermy: impersonations...LOVE it, absolutely hilarious. :haha:

:dust: to all of you!! Looking forward to lots of :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen, wish you were closer. I love me some banana bread. 

Taurus--This is the first cycle where my test line has gotten darker than the control. In my previous cycle with a BFP my lines got almost as dark at the test line, but not quite. I counted those as positive anyway and I clearly ovulated that cycle since I ended up pregnant. Your lines may also have something to do with how much you've had to drink. I randomly POAS about 30 minutes ago and it was about half as light as this morning, but I've had tons to drink. I'll POAS again tonight and again tomorrow morning to see what I come up with. Let the POAS obsession begin! 

I'm so excited to be in the TWW with so many people on this board!! 

afm...I have a few weird feelings down on my left side, same as last month. I should be working on my dissertation but all I can think about is my freaking egg. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## taurusmom05

Woo hoo! It's gonna be a good month I can feel it!!!! Isn't there like 4 of us together as far as cycles go this time around? When are you guys gonna consider yourself 1dpo??


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> Woo hoo! It's gonna be a good month I can feel it!!!! Isn't there like 4 of us together as far as cycles go this time around? When are you guys gonna consider yourself 1dpo??

Yes! I'm just going with that ff says... which is 7dpo..I'm having some ewcm so i'm trying to get some bd'ing done. just in case.


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> No be ill your all supposed to be getting those sperms in place !! I gonna live vicariously until I know its safe me :)
> 
> I'd share my banana bread with you all but I kindda ate it all in my PMSing stress :)

 I LOVE banana bread! I made one yesterday..It's pretty much almost gone!!!


----------



## purplepanda

BbyO, your posts always make me laugh so hard! As for timing, i really think you're right on. Remember, we just insem'd the one day right after I got my + opk (the last time before that was like 5 days before so I don't even count it). 

:dust: to all!!! 

Ima go make me some banana bread now...


----------



## gingerfaerie

OMG I miss bread... In addition to being vegan, my diet is also soy-free, gluten-free, corn-free... and I can't have a TON of delicious foods like tomatoes, onions, leeks, lentils, chickpeas, chocolate, apples, pears... the list. It's really enormous. I used to bake banana bread all the time, and I'd serve it with (vegan) strawberry cream 'cheese'. OMG so delicious... 

I AM SO EXCITED FOR ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!! C'mon little eggies! C'mon little sperms! You can totally do it! :D


----------



## perfectno3

Never had banana bread? 

Afm, decided if I go to work I'll be to tired for any bd-ing later:-( so I rang for emergency holiday its kind of an emergency right? Lol

Good luck to all of us:-D


----------



## sjones1125

perfectno3 said:


> Never had banana bread?
> 
> Afm, decided if I go to work I'll be to tired for any bd-ing later:-( so I rang for emergency holiday its kind of an emergency right? Lol
> 
> Good luck to all of us:-D

Now that's more like it!!!! Happy Bd'ing :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

perfectno3 said:


> Never had banana bread?
> 
> Afm, decided if I go to work I'll be to tired for any bd-ing later:-( so I rang for emergency holiday its kind of an emergency right? Lol
> 
> Good luck to all of us:-D

This just made my day.


I will count myself as DPO1 as soon as my opk goes back to negative. Until then, OH and I shall attack each other like rabbits, which isn't actually any different than any other day this cycle.


----------



## taurusmom05

Perfect- taking the day off will be worth it! Especially of this cycle ends with a bfp!!!

Babyo- if mine continues to get lighter, ill start as 1dpo tomorrow. We shall see. We'll just call what you're doing 'bunny lovins' LOL

Come on 6:30p so I can poas again!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Panda---I hope you are right, I so so so so so so so want a BFP. Last month created a BFP monster!


----------



## sjones1125

My Opk's
first was yesterday at around 6:30 pm, second this morning at around 8..They look the same:shrug:, :cry: Should I edit my chart?...They've looked like this for a while..with the possibly +'s i showed you guys before. I think this is why they say don't test after you've got your positive the first time :sigh:
 



Attached Files:







6 30 23.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









7 30- 24th.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OperationBbyO

Neither one of those look positive to me. Mine looked like that for a LOOOOONG time when my Mirena was first removed and then they suddenly got darker.


----------



## sjones1125

I'll keep testing and see, I did have a couple of positives last week. ahhhhh! i'm going nuts!!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Just a quickie, jonesy hun, the stress this is putting you under is going to be having such an adverse effect on your poor body trying to find its rhythm again. Why not forget poas untill you get af and can start a proper cycle afresh. Just keep bd'ing every other day or so just in case. Relax a bit and look forward to planning next cycle xx


----------



## Calasen

OMG!!!! I am actually crying with happiness right now!!!! One of my very good friends has just found out shes pregnant and has been wrestling with how to tell me for fear of upsetting me but I honestly couldn't be happier for her!! Shes been through so much in life and always wanted children but due to medical complications and situations in her life never thought she would ever get to be a mummy!!! I am soo happy for her and really really wish her the best!!!! XXXXX But I still going to steal her :dust: !


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- i think that you had a positive last night. do you chart your temps? temps reveal all unless of course they are crazy and only cause more confusion!

Edens- I love your OPK progression picture. I love seeing evidence from success stories! the Mucinex is Guan-something-or-other only I hate decongestant, makes me feel like a crack head and my nose gets too dry. Don't want that to happen to my lady parts!

Babyo- Sounds like ovulation pain to me,no doubt. Hard to know, though, where the egg is, only that it is certainly imminent!

I am still so mad to be a week behind boooooo!

Ginger- um. What DO you eat?

Perfect- I am hardly tolerating work myself I keep reading posts on BnB, I feel like an addict. glad your priorities are straight babymaking before work!

Jones- you are still above your cover line-I think you probably did ovulate when FF predicted especially since your lines are getting lighter and you had positives last week. I would not edit my chart and just assume that I ovulated seven days ago if it were me. that being said I do agree with Lucy that there is a lot that can be attributed to relaxing, including fertility. Though it can be very hard to do. If you do not get pregnant this cycle I think next will be much clearer for you. :)


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - Haha. I eat a lot of rice. And oats, quinoa, potatoes, sweet potatoes, nuts/nut butters, squash, leafy green veggies, blueberries, pineapple, rice products (rice milk, rice crackers, rice cakes, etc), raisins, coconut based milk things (yogurt mostly), bananas, seeds, and any veggies I can manage (mostly carrots, squash, leafy greens right now...). It's very restrictive, but honestly it's better than it sounds. I makes me creative. :)


----------



## babydreamers

oh my goodness you guys have been busy! 

Perfect - great news that you ovulated! FX'd

Rainy - absolutely be careful with the cough medicine due to the decongestant stuff. Hope your feeling better soon

Ginger - I cant believe your shower is STILL broken, it must be driving you nuts! And no wonder your so tiny! Make sure your getting everything for the little bean though

Operation - your OH sounds hysterical, sounds like such a fun relationship! I think your still in with a good chance arent you, if you BD when you got your +OPK

Cant believe so many of you are at the same point in your cycles- so exciting! Cant wait to find out who the 1.8 pregnant ladies will be!

AFM CD 3 now, which should time my planned romantic getaway perfectly for catching eggie. AND I cant wait to do some chilling away from the text books and work. Was playing with the idea of not OPKing so I can relax a bit more, but I really want to know so I can keep observing my pattern for future use (Ive already given up temping). I REALLY hope this is the month, would still be good timing. Catching up on all these posts has inspired me to start on my grapefruit juice for this month!


----------



## OperationBbyO

OMG. Y'all! The crazy exW called me and left crazy long ranting messages! No one has ever given her my phone number!

Please calm me down. This can't be good for conception!


----------



## gardenofedens

Eek, super freaky BabyO. Sorry you have to put up with her :(


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah I know :( I think that's the best thing to do..Because it really is stressing me out :cry:

Rainy- That is true...I'll wait and see

Operation- That's scary!!! Do you have a fb page? Maybe some of your info isn't private and she can see your number(if on there) She sounds dangerous! I would not go anywhere without a bat or something lol.

Dreamers- YAY for time away!!! I think I need a vacation myself. FX'ed you catch that eggy!!!!!

Does anyone know any natural remedies to help with starting af? or any remedy lol. 
What's the grapefruit for? And I took some cough medicine the past few days :( I couldn't sleep!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Everything I have is super super super private. Yikes! I'm so freaked out. I knew she was extremely unstable, but this kind of goes above and beyond freaky. She flips out and will call anyone related to my OH over and over and over again for hours on end trying to make weird demands and threatening to cut them off from my SS forever. Now that she has my number I'm sure I'll get called.

I have several attorney friends, so I'm going to see if I can go ahead and take some kind of legal action against her since there are definitely threats in the voicemail she left. Thank gosh we live in another state. I knew she was on a rampage because I got a call from OH that he had to unplug his land line at work because of the constant harassment today. The saddest part of all...the child involved in all of this was out of school so he no doubt heard it all. I feel so bad for him that this kind of crazy is his mother.


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy, no I don't temp... I swore i was going to, then never did! I suppose thats my next step if I don't conceive this time around!!

Babyo- what a wack job!!! I hope you can get things settles legally, it doesn't seem there is any other solution. Using a child as a pawn to get what you want is just sick! That poor kid! :( luckily he has you and your OH to be stable in his life.

Afm, Haven't poas again tonight... Went to take my son to get photos taken ans has a huge-mon-goid water...and downed it. Lol so its gonna be a while before I can poas again this evening!! Lol


----------



## perfectno3

I feel for you babyo. My exh is unstable too. Now I refuse to answer his calls, so he tells our dd about all his imaginary girlfriends, that they're prettier than me, thinner than me, bigger boobs than me and when hes slept with them etc. which he thinks will upset me. 
Poor dd comes home in tears, says if she doesn't do what he says, he won't love her or see her anymore.
You should be able to block her number? You can in the uk. Or get an injunction to stop her calling. I would get advice quickly, you don't need added stress right now honey xxx


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - she sounds like a complete nightmare. I am lucky and have never had to deal with ex partners that are anywhere near as bad. Try as hard as you can to not let it stress you out. 

Jones - thanks. Grapefruit juice is supposed to be good for lots of EWCM. Probably all hocus pocus but makes me feel like i am doing something to acheive my goal rather than just sitting around waiting to O! I am drinking a glass of wine .... (some quick thinking)... good for relaxation which in turn is good for fertility.

Bit of a nightmare shift at work, feel the need to relax!


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo I hope you manage to get the freak of a person out of your lives ASAP, that's certainly stress you don't need. Reminds me a bit of my ex husband, messed up t##t. Took years to sort my sons head out and undo all the damage he did. All over now though. Just wish I'd seen his vile side sooner! Good luck to you. 

Afm, 8dpo, bfn, slightly tingly boobs, somewhat emotional. And that's about it!
So how many of you girls have ov'd and are in the joyfull 2ww??


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got a super positive opk this morning! I'll post when I get to a computer!


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- will you use an OPK this AM??? I am so curious. :)

Perfect- I suppose you must spend a lot of time trying to determine how you will keep your daughter from him. :(

Hi Dreamers! I think you've got the right idea with the glass of wine and relaxation. I managed to come across info that says 1/2 cup of full fat ice cream is good for fertility. No joke!! It is connected to the whole milk idea. Hehehehehe.

Lucy- I checked out your chart and there is a mighty good looking temp spike there today!!!!! I am getting excited for you. Of course your BFN today at 8DPO is too early.

Ladies- here is a novel of information you probably don't want! The day after Valentine's Day, DH and I were going for a walk and I told him I had the worst feeling like something bad was about to happen. I asked him if he had bad news, but he didn't. The next day I started heavily bleeding. I gave it some thought and came up with, well maybe I had been pregnant and that is why I was bleeding again so soon after my super light "AF", and maybe I had sensed that coming. 

A few days later DH's boss texts him while totally drunk and tells him that he can plan for his last day to be April 1. He won't explain why. The boss (who is the owner of the company) says that his heart is broken and he doesn't know why my DH would hurt him this way. After speaking with another manager (who the owner had been sleeping with last year, an affair that, along with alcoholism, ended his 10 year marriage to a lovely woman) DH learns that Owner has accused her of having slept with DH.

The woman ended her affair with the owner since shortly after his divorce, because he is crazy and an alcoholic and would obsessively text her all hours of the night. My hubby has tried to talk to Owner about this but he will not speak to him, and has been waiting to come to work until my hubby leaves for the day. (Which doesn't really matter for the business since daily operations are something he is not involved in). 

DH is employed "at will" which means Owner doesn't need a "reason" to fire him. Although, if Owner ever comes out and starts making sexual accusations at DH it could possibly be considered wrongful termination. I think Owner is JUST smart enough not to discuss it with him. The woman has obtained a lawyer because with her it is blatant sexual harassment and wrongful termination. Owner has sent her texts calling her a slut, whore, etc. Also her boyfriend is a Marine and is freaking out wanting to go beat him up or something!! 

My life is not usually so dramatic, I cannot even believe this is happening frankly. WTF? We are looking for a new job for DH now, I want to get him out of there quickly. DH is still so stupidly loyal to his "friend" that he wants to stay there until April 1st!

THEN, my son gets bronchitis for the 2nd time in 3 weeks! (He is feeling better now but missed 4 days of school, thank god for Grandma).

Two days ago DH called his mom to say hi and found out that she has pneumonia again and is not doing well. She has had pneumonia 3 times, at least, in the last year. So we're sending them extra money. His sisters are totally panicked. And, you might remember, DH and I cannot go there to help/visit because the Cuban government won't allow DH in the country since he was so actively anti-Communist.

This next part doesn't really matter, but is making it harder for me to deal with everything else, I have the same respiratory virus as DS and I feel like crud. :cry:

Blessings I am trying to focus on: DH being fired is a good thing, the owner is a loose canon and it's best for this to be over with sooner than later. All of this is putting in perspective how much I love my family and what is *really* important.


----------



## perfectno3

(((hugs))) rainy, you poor thing, what a lot to go thru. Sending you positive thoughts though honey xxxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy (HUG) (BIGGER HUG) I hate that everything is hitting all at once. :( Get your DH out of there! As you can see from those of us who deal with crazies, really bad things can happen.

Here's a pic of my opk this morning. It's darker than the control. First time that has happened. This is day #2 of +opk. I'll do another one tonight and see what I get. 

*TTC Funny for the Day:* I woke up this morning because OH was slapping my rear. When I asked him what on _earth_ he was doing he very seriously replied "Summoning the fertility spirits!" Then proceeded to break out in song about his balls. I've created a monster!!
 



Attached Files:







tn3.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## perfectno3

Oh babyo! Your OH must be a riot to live with!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- what a gorgeous + OPK!

Mine are getting darker than anticipated for CD10, check this out~
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo rainy! Your little egg is gearing up for the big show!!!


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> Woo hoo rainy! Your little egg is gearing up for the big show!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :)

Must go to Walgreens and get Pre-Seed-Must uplift hubby out of possible depression and disguise my colorless face with make-up-Must prepare to arouse hubby in whatever fashion required. 
TMI question- attention GINGER- regarding oral, if one chooses to use such measures to get the OH ready to go, does any saliva actually need to be wiped off before intercourse? Or does saliva have to be avoided all together, thus no oral?


----------



## gingerfaerie

@babyO - Hughughug. Wow. The ex sounds like she is utterly batty. I am so sorry you and your stepson and your partner have to deal with her. Wow. I have a crazy ex myself, who has a crazy new whoever she is to him at the moment... but luckily (for myself and most importantly my kiddos) I was able to extricate him from our lives entirely. It's absolutely 100% for certain in the kids best interest that he is not involved in their lives. My son doesn't even remember him at this point, thank goodness. But even so... he (and his whoever she is) both still live in the same city as I do. And from time to time, I hear things. Which are *insane*. But if they actually called me? I think I would not be ok in any way whatsoever. I'm so sorry. I hope you can find a solution for the horrible crap that works. 

@rainy - Crap. Ugh. I am so sorry. Sickness on top of everything else... I hope that you all thoroughly recover, and quickly. And. Extra huge big good luck on the job front! I hope something pops up, a better opportunity, and it all ends up being good in the end. Hughughug. 

As far as me... 

I am still sick. Morning sickness has hit me today. Plus the stupid sore throat fever runny nose itchy ears crap. I feel horrible. 

Also, as per our tradition, it was snowing this morning. Cause I mean. It HAS to snow when we have an ultrasound. It's a rule or something. Haha, it was 60 degrees yesterday, then it dropped over 30 degrees by morning, and decided to snow. People are going to be rather upset with me when I have an ultrasound in the summer and it snows then. O_O 

The ultrasound went very well. It was amazing. We saw our little Snapdragon... the tech said ok! There is the gestational sac... oh, and there's the yolk sac! And I was thinking ok, well. I guess I'm not far enough along for anything else. The tech was all Oh! And there's the embryo. And look! See the little flutter? That's the heartbeat. 

And I just... cried. It was amazing. Tiny little fluttering heartbeat. 114bpm. 

Snapdragon is measuring perfectly as well. 6w5d, which is *exactly* how far along I am today. 

I blogged photos here : https://parliamentarynesting.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/ultrasound-225/

:) 

I hope everyone's weekends get better. Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## gingerfaerie

RainyMama said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo rainy! Your little egg is gearing up for the big show!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :)
> 
> Must go to Walgreens and get Pre-Seed-Must uplift hubby out of possible depression and disguise my colorless face with make-up-Must prepare to arouse hubby in whatever fashion required.
> TMI question- attention GINGER- regarding oral, if one chooses to use such measures to get the OH ready to go, does any saliva actually need to be wiped off before intercourse? Or does saliva have to be avoided all together, thus no oral?Click to expand...

We *mostly* avoided oral, but when we did not I gave him oral and kinda did other things for a bit (used my hands or whatever) until any residual saliva dried. I hope that helps! :D


----------



## RainyMama

It does. Thank you. I am mellowing out now, I was very excited.:thumbup:


----------



## sjones1125

Loving the +OPK's!!!!!
Rainy- I'm sorry you have to go through all that..I'll be praying for a speedy recovery! and that DH's problem resolved and things get better!

Ginger- Priceless US pictures!!!! Glad to hear it all went well! I bet it was pretty amazing to see the heartbeat! 

Dreamer- I think a glass of wine is what I need!!! 

Operation- LMAO, That's wayyyy tooo funny!

Lucy_ you're chart looks really promising!!! fxed this is it !!!!

afm- well my temp went down..I did temp twice the second time was 97.5..i just went with the first one tho. I've been having a pain on my left side for a few days now..I thought it was af showing her face but no sign of her. I'm waiting for our insurance to kick in on the 1st of March..So I can go to the doctor..Maybe get something to start. I didn't know you should avoid oral? I never do :/ I think I'm going to stock up on some grapefruit juice!


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy, so sorry you are having all the drama!! I hope pray and have my FX thats a better opportunity comes open for him. Your OH seems great and you guys deserve much better treatment.

Ginger- what beautiful ultrasound pics!! I know you must feel so muh more at ease now, even with sickness!! Seeing the little heartbeat... How awesome!!!

Opks for me are still lighter than the day before last. It seems I always have a decent amount of LH! Here is todays opk!

https://i41.tinypic.com/dlgr5t.jpg

Didn't bd last night but did early this morning! Come on march 10!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Btw i can get preseed at walgreens? Sad bc I've hardly noticed any ewcm this month!! I totally should have gotten some!!


----------



## perfectno3

@ginger- so so pleased the scan went well. Really happy for you

Afm, off to bed for more bd-ing... Actually feeling much much less tired and achy today. Past few days felt like onset of flu without the cold bits? But nothing now, just a dull ache in my tummy. 
Fingers crossed I'm brewing a baby.... Please please please!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- your temps are crazy, I wish they was more of a pattern. Are you taking a B-Complex vitamin? It can mess with cycles, also if you drink Red Bull or similar it is full of B vitamins and could be throwing you off. I know we've gone over this, but when was Mirena removed and have you had any bleeding at all yet?

Taurus- the Walgreens near me stocks it, but it is a few bucks more than you'd pay to order online from Amazon or something. I wasn't sure about the timing, in regard to ordering online and when it would arrive here, I wanted to make sure I had it in time. So I picked it up locally.

Ladies- something crazy happened. I just got pack from running errands with DS and I have obtained the Pre-Seed, yay! BUT a freaking crazy amount of EWCM was present when I just went to the bathroom. I am very nearly rendered speechless. Maybe I don't need the Pre-Seed. I CANNOT fathom adding more fluids to what is available in there. I will spare you additional details.

Could be the: grapefruit juice or green tea, I've had a serving of both each day since the end of AF. Also, I've had 3 total doses of Mucinex in the past 3 days (which really doesn't seem like much, does it?). 

One or all of these things combined has definitely caused this, I had almost no EWCM last cycle and the cycle before only some. I hope the sperm will be very excited to find all of this hospitality. Hope DH is ready to go!


----------



## sjones1125

Rainy- It fell out on the 16th..spotting on the 17 started bleeding on the 20th. last spotting was on the 26th.
I take one a day for women? could that be the cause? Should I stop? I am definitely getting some grapefruit juice and green tea!
That's pretty awesome tho Rainy!! This might be a good sign!! Wooohooo!!! Finger crossed this is your month!!!! I drink a pumpkin chai tea every other day or so...I'm addicted to those!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- I think your One a Day and pumpkin chai are no problem. 
I feel like AF is going to come any day for you! I had AF 28 days after my spotting. One Dr. I saw said she thought cycles should regulate within a cycle or two. The other said 6 months. Definitely a good idea to see someone, since it fell out! Goodness gracious. March 1st is very soon. :)


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Jones- I think your One a Day and pumpkin chai are no problem.
> I feel like AF is going to come any day for you! I had AF 28 days after my spotting. One Dr. I saw said she thought cycles should regulate within a cycle or two. The other said 6 months. Definitely a good idea to see someone, since it fell out! Goodness gracious. March 1st is very soon. :)


Yeah I think so too, I just wish she would show her ugly face already! Hopefully I'm not on it when I get my appointment. Oh gosh not 6 months!! PLEASE!! I would die..lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Jones, my doc also told me a cycle or two... I had a horrible withdrawal bleed 4 days post removal, and a period 38 days later... And since that they have been completely regular. Hope it goes just as quickly for you!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

And when I say regular, I mean every 31 days on the needle! Until last cycle, which was 28 days! Never have I had a 28 day cycle! Ever! ... Hell I was never regular before mirena. Lol


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> And when I say regular, I mean every 31 days on the needle! Until last cycle, which was 28 days! Never have I had a 28 day cycle! Ever! ... Hell I was never regular before mirena. Lol

I pray I have the same luck! I never had a period when I was on Mirena. and even before i was never regular, I would go 3 months or so without having one! I'm really hoping it regulates! SOON! lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Jones- yes me too! I would have a tinge of spotting on mirena, but that was it. Before then my periods ranged from 32-44+ days! So maybe it'll work for u the way it did me. FX!


----------



## gingerfaerie

@rainy - Ohhhh, I'd totally drag your partner off for BDing straight away. Haha, when I got ewcm for the first time, I totally announced it. Loudly. And danced about the living room. 

Um. In front of company... 

*hides* 

:)


----------



## gingerfaerie

Also. Thank you everyone! :D


----------



## babydreamers

That is wonderful Ginger - so pleased for you and your little snapdragon. 
Jones - everyone on here seems to have the cycle pretty back to normal after 1st period. I notice your temp dropped today so its probably on its way.
Rainy - get BD! Sounds very fertile!
You've reminded me to go and drink some grapefruit juice
AFM wish I could skip forward a week to BD/trip away/chill out time.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I go away for like 12 hours and I'm three pages behind!

Ginger--how exciting to see Little Snapdragon!

For those of you with some time on your hands:
https://tilgames.com/the-great-sperm-race-2/


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers- a trip away sounds amazing! Totally jealous of you right now!

Nothing exciting today either. Mad at myself for not BDing last night... But did this morning. I had the lightest opk I've had since cd8 this evening... So I'm with you, rainy... I think that was my positive the other day!

Everyone having a good weekend?


----------



## RainyMama

gingerfaerie said:


> @rainy - Ohhhh, I'd totally drag your partner off for BDing straight away. Haha, when I got ewcm for the first time, I totally announced it. Loudly. And danced about the living room.
> 
> Um. In front of company...
> 
> *hides*
> 
> :)

Hahahaha! 

My hubby escaped while my girlfriend was here and we were jabbering away. Darn it, he is not answering his phone!!! I have texted him to wake me when he arrives if I can't stay awake. I will make it happen, my 6 pm opk was even darker. I feel I will ovulate in the middle of the night. I am watching a Ryan Gosling movie in an attempt to keep myself awake with eye candy.

Jones- my cycles used to be 34 days long and now are shorter post mirena. Who knows! Perhaps a bad example though cuz maybe mine are becoming TOO short.

Taurus- I think this is your month. Timing very good on your BDing, I think.

Perfect- I hope your two week wait passes quickly!

Dreamers- may I please join you in Hawaii? Yes? Ok! Will do!


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy- you just gave me the positive input I needed... I started to do the dwelling on it stuff... So thank you!! You better get your OH home for some BD!! It's time! It's time!! Lol 

Omggggg Hawaii sounds so freakin amazing right now. What part are you going to dreamers? I lived in Honoulu for 2 years... 2005-2007. I miss it terribly, but DH doesn't want to move back... Mostly bc we bought the home he grew up in, and it means a lot to him... Maybe again one day!

What's everyones Sunday plans?!


----------



## taurusmom05

P.s. rainy I SO hope you're right!! Fingers, arms, legs, toes, eyes all crossed for both us!!!


----------



## bbear690

Quick question 

Did you Af date ( if you had one) stay the same after Mirena removal ?

I use to get a small bleed for a few days around 27th

Had a bleed when it was taken put 23rd til 28th

The 5 day bleed from the 7th


So is my Af now around the 7th?


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- I don't know why, but when you said that you had a good feeling about this cycle, I thought to myself "she'll get her BFP". And I think you had a + (was that 3 days ago? Time moves in some weird slow motion while TTC) and had been BDing like bunnies, or like Babyo! Hahaha! I do believe in the power of positive thinking. Or specifically that given the power of attraction, you should be putting out the energy and vision of what you want and NOT spending a lot of time thinking about what you are afraid of. Your perfect little baby will choose you at the perfect time, let him or her know you are ready and welcoming them! I believe that for all of us here. 

BBEAR- i don't know if the date range for me has changed. I do know that post mirena I had 2 28 day cycles and my first period was 28 days after I stopped bleeding when I had it removed. Sorry, luv, probably not that helpful! :)

AFM- last night I waited up and got what I needed- little swimmers! Unfortunately I sacrificed sleep and DS wakes up early. Oh well, I can sleep tonight, or once ovulation is confirmed anyway.
My temp this AM is still low, but I know I am breathing with my gob open and it is abnormally cool in there. Cuz it was REALLY low. I think if my mouth had been shut it still would've been in my lower range. Soooo excited to POAS with SMU so I can see if my tests are still getting darker. 
I made my friend (she is the only person I know in face to face life who I talk to about this, she is waiting to try until July/August) look at my OPK and she thought the lines were the same color. I am thinking the test was the tiniest shade lighter than control. Will be BDing every night until the day after I know I've ovulated. 
Taurus- today coffee with my other friend and food prep for this week's meals! And BDing!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Taurus- I don't know why, but when you said that you had a good feeling about this cycle, I thought to myself "she'll get her BFP". And I think you had a + (was that 3 days ago? Time moves in some weird slow motion while TTC) and had been BDing like bunnies, or like Babyo! Hahaha! I do believe in the power of positive thinking. Or specifically that given the power of attraction, you should be putting out the energy and vision of what you want and NOT spending a lot of time thinking about what you are afraid of. Your perfect little baby will choose you at the perfect time, let him or her know you are ready and welcoming them! I believe that for all of us here.
> 
> Perfect- i don't know if the date range for me has changed. I do know that post mirena I had 2 28 day cycles and my first period was 28 days after I stopped bleeding when I had it removed. Sorry, luv, probably not that helpful! :)
> 
> AFM- last night I waited up and got what I needed- little swimmers! Unfortunately I sacrificed sleep and DS wakes up early. Oh well, I can sleep tonight, or once ovulation is confirmed anyway.
> My temp this AM is still low, but I know I am breathing with my gob open and it is abnormally cool in there. Cuz it was REALLY low. I think if my mouth had been shut it still would've been in my lower range. Soooo excited to POAS with SMU so I can see if my tests are still getting darker.
> I made my friend (she is the only person I know in face to face life who I talk to about this, she is waiting to try until July/August) look at my OPK and she thought the lines were the same color. I am thinking the test was the tiniest shade lighter than control. Will be BDing every night until the day after I know I've ovulated.
> Taurus- today coffee with my other friend and food prep for this week's meals! And BDing!

LOL mouth open! I sleep on my side, if I sleep on my back I snore. I'm waiting for af to show..I'm not as stressed...But my temp went way up...I've never had a 98.1 temp before...and TMI..really creamy cm? I could barely touch my cervix. I'll check later again and see if it changed lol..Now I really am confused:shrug: I haven't POAS for today..I decided not too..my pain on the left side is gone...Do you think It was ovulation?


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> I go away for like 12 hours and I'm three pages behind!
> 
> Ginger--how exciting to see Little Snapdragon!
> 
> For those of you with some time on your hands:
> https://tilgames.com/the-great-sperm-race-2/

bahaha, They even have a game!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So my opk was + again today. It's a lot darker than the control line for the second day. OH and I just keep going to town.

*TTC Funny for today:* The mood is set, it's time to...you know. OH looks at me and says, "Oh, this is like we're out in a pasture and you're the cow and I'm a bull." (Seriously, where does the man come up with this stuff?!?) Then, he proceeds to moooooo at me. So I moooooed back. We spend several minutes mooing at each other. RIP romantic mood!! Now he's in the other room claiming he is "preparing" for the next BD session by asking for things like a drill, a whisk, rope, yogurt, some tin foil, and a paper bag. And now he's making some weird noises with an air pump telling me to not pay attention to him! hahahahaha

Edited to add: He just came through the living room with a tie on his head, the whisk, and an air pump....Ladies, I have no words for this man! lol


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- if your temp is up, your LH surge should be over and you would've theoretically ovulated yesterday. I will look at your chart again after I post this. 
Babyo- wow. You guys are HILarious. You should have a reality tv show. 

OPK update, I am still planning to upload last night's OPK so that you guys can examine it with your fertility expert eyes. This AM's was the same as yesterday- the one I posted. I am curious about this afternoon, seems like that is when I have a higher concentration of LH. 
I wish I wasn't breathing through my mouth so my temps were accurate, darn cold!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- I think not on the ovulation. Have you thought about taking an HPT? Maybe in a day or two?


----------



## sjones1125

This weather is crazy! I'll probably POAS later, lets see what comes up. I messed up my temps yesterday, I did it twice...I just submitted the first one..the second was 97.5...

Operation- I look forward to coming on here and reading your funny for the day!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Jones- I think not on the ovulation. Have you thought about taking an HPT? Maybe in a day or two?

 I did yesterday and it was a BFN lol, BUt then again it was only 8dpo..I'm out right now or I would pee on one lol...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones!! :test: hehe

I'm a bad influence!! I stalked your chart but I'm no good at chart stalking. 

Rainy--for some reason my LH is always a better read in the morning?? Maybey body is weird.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Jones!! :test: hehe
> 
> I'm a bad influence!! I stalked your chart but I'm no good at chart stalking.
> 
> Rainy--for some reason my LH is always a better read in the morning?? Maybey body is weird.

LOL, I will! I'm just gonna jump in the shower and then head to walgreens. 
My LH is also better read in the morning! weird :wacko:


----------



## lucyoz34

Rainy why not temp vaginally hun???

Jones I think rainy is right, I think you ov&#8217;d when ff said you did, sooooo try a htp.....you never know! Good luck!

Babyo, omg, I live for your ttc comedy moments, seriously you need a hidden camera in your house and a live feed to tv everywhere!! Make you a fortune and entertain millions!!! Priceless!!! I&#8217;ll look forward to the next instalment!

Bbear I had no af or cycle that I was aware of at all during 6yrs of mirena, so my body seemed to start from scratch when it came out. I think some ppl just carry on the same cycle post mirena and others take a while to regulate any kind of cycle. I&#8217;m sorry thats not more helpful, its just a case of waiting and going with whatever your body decides to do!

Ginger thats so precious, congrats hun, fx&#8217;d for a happy and healthy 9months! I hope we&#8217;re all there soon!

Afm, 9dpo, tender boobs, temp up again, but a big fat bfn. Just know its not going to happen. Don&#8217;t feel it at all.

Anyone watched the sport this wknd? Rugby yesterday, football today, WWWOOOWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Rainy why not temp vaginally hun???
> 
> Jones I think rainy is right, I think you ovd when ff said you did, sooooo try a htp.....you never know! Good luck!
> 
> Babyo, omg, I live for your ttc comedy moments, seriously you need a hidden camera in your house and a live feed to tv everywhere!! Make you a fortune and entertain millions!!! Priceless!!! Ill look forward to the next instalment!
> 
> Bbear I had no af or cycle that I was aware of at all during 6yrs of mirena, so my body seemed to start from scratch when it came out. I think some ppl just carry on the same cycle post mirena and others take a while to regulate any kind of cycle. Im sorry thats not more helpful, its just a case of waiting and going with whatever your body decides to do!
> 
> Ginger thats so precious, congrats hun, fxd for a happy and healthy 9months! I hope were all there soon!
> 
> Afm, 9dpo, tender boobs, temp up again, but a big fat bfn. Just know its not going to happen. Dont feel it at all.
> 
> Anyone watched the sport this wknd? Rugby yesterday, football today, WWWOOOWWW!!!!!!!!

Just did...BFN! Don't give up yet Lucy, we're still only 9 dpo! 
I don't watch sports, well except for soccer once in a while! I love the pizza most sundays tho! LOL


----------



## perfectno3

Operation bbyo - you just gave me a serious fit of the giggles!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Rainy- I totally believe in the law of attraction! It's funny that you say that! I try to be positive all the time and every once in a while I have that weak moment. you absolutely stopped that from happening. I appreciate you! And I'm with Lucy... Maybe try vaginally temping? I've never tried it... But you could also just keep BDing until way after you think you O. I know you'll catch it!!! Let's put our positive minds together and conquer! Lol

Jones- I also think you Oed when ff says you did. I'd just wait a few more days and test!! I SO have my fx for you!!! This could be it!

Lucy, don't give up. I've had 2 friends not get a bfp until 15 and 18dpo! Also, with ds... I had zero symptoms... Didn't feel a thing... And that was the month we were preggo! Good luck!

Afm, I totally used another opk today just to make sure (and yes, my maybe positive was 3 days ago...time is passing painfully slow) and i lost it. Literally. I use the tiny ic's... Poas, let the dog out... Got DS something to drink, turned on some cartoons...and forgot where I put it. lol so someone at some point is gonna come across my opk. Lol I think that's the universe telling me to stop testing already... so I'm done opking for this cycle!!


----------



## babydreamers

Taurus - Ha! that is going to be an interesting find for someone! I keep saying Hawaii, but Im actually going to Kauaii. Cant wait, just want to chill out but now unfortunately DH cant come (not sure if we'll get our money back either) because the visa situation is just too tricky for a 2 week holiday. Im meeting mum, dad and baby sis there - havent seen them for nearly 2 years.

Jones - Its hard to know with this being your 1st cycle where you are, I def agree with FF about when you ovulated and so your chart is looking triphasic, which is supposed to be good, but I generally got a similar pattern and was never PG. I think if you are, you probably implanted day 8 so you probably need to give it a couple of days to see if your HPT turns + good luck! But dont stress, its only your 1st cycle and it would be crazy lucky to be preggers already!

Lucy - I have my FXd for your. I notice your looking triphasic as well - but this looks quite different from your previous charts. It seems to me often when someone says on here they have a feeling there is no chance they end up pregnant. Give it a couple more days of hope! 

AFM CD5 AF slowing up. DH on nights until CD10, so probably pretty well timed this month (no chance on earth of BD while he's on nights!) Im getting my hopes up already, cant wait for BFP.


----------



## purplepanda

Jones- give it a few days. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you. I had a crazy ton of creamy cm before my bfp. 

BbyO - I hope you keep posting a ttc funny of the day EVERY DAY. I love coming on here and seeing your stories!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Girls I need you to cross all your fingers and toes an do whatever voodoo stuff you do...... This morning there was a second line...a feint bfp. I'll post a pic when I get home from school. This one needs to stick! Please please please please please please!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgosh Lucy!!! Exciting!!! I've everything possible crossed for you... Sending you sticky vibes!! Can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## Calasen

OMG Lucy!!! sending you all the hope and prayers i can your way!!!!


----------



## perfectno3

wow Lucy! keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you!

afm- lots bd-ing, actually every day since last monday, and i got a huge crystal clear positive opk on friday, so hoping it works.
although my ten year old is putting huge pressure on us. She keeps saying well as long as you do it properly, youll have a baby wont you? You are doing it properly arent you? cos mum, youve only done it twice before....
i have two children = had sex twice of course!


----------



## babydreamers

lucyoz34 said:


> Girls I need you to cross all your fingers and toes an do whatever voodoo stuff you do...... This morning there was a second line...a feint bfp. I'll post a pic when I get home from school. This one needs to stick! Please please please please please please!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xx

:happydance: AAAAARRRRRGGHHHHH! Everything is so crossed for you. GOod luck!:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you so much girls xx got everything crossed!!

Does anyone know can you upload a pic to b&b from an iPhone??


----------



## perfectno3

lucyoz34 said:


> Thank you so much girls xx got everything crossed!!
> 
> Does anyone know can you upload a pic to b&b from an iPhone??

Nope sorry:-( but if you find out, please let me know!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo Lucy!!!!! I've got everything crossed, including my eyes! 

I don't know how to upload a pic directly from an iPhone. I normally email them to myself, save to a computer, and upload that way.


----------



## purplepanda

Omgosh lucy, everything crossed SO HARD for you!!!!!! Seriously my stomach is in knots right now. Sending sticky, sticky dust your way. STICK, LITTLE BEAN! STICK!!!! 

I would try just uploading to imgur or something and posting the code.


----------



## perfectno3

panda i only just noticed your bfp date. how cool, what an amazing way to start the year!:happydance:

i am sitting here wishing it was next week so i could test. very strange feeling waiting to find out if im pregnant. the past two times it was a shock. i tought it would be much easier having a planned baby, but its sooo much harder. im so impatient!:wacko:


----------



## perfectno3

what IS the earliest i can test? my next af is due in 10 days. the tests i already brought, say can test 3 days before? so could i test next monday? is it likely to show at the weekend? i want to know NOW!!!


----------



## RainyMama

lucyoz34 said:


> Girls I need you to cross all your fingers and toes an do whatever voodoo stuff you do...... This morning there was a second line...a feint bfp. I'll post a pic when I get home from school. This one needs to stick! Please please please please please please!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xx




lucyoz34 said:


> Thank you so much girls xx got everything crossed!!
> 
> Does anyone know can you upload a pic to b&b from an iPhone??

LUCY! Everything is crosses as crossed can be, just had a word with the universe and your uterus. Am imagining your little bean burrowing in a lush and welcoming lining where it is SUPER comfy and settled in. :)
I don't know about the iPhone, I was trying to do just that yesterday and could not figure it out!!


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect, some women can see a BFP on 9 days past ovulation. 

BabyO, that is exactly how I do it from my phone. In fact, I am about to upload a pic I emailed myself yesterday! I must show you gals my positive OPK.

Bad news- we've only BD-d once in the fertile window due to hubby's moodiness regarding the drama going on he is not rearin' to go apparently. Also, I did not see this early ovulation coming! I think that it's happened though, my temp went up from the 97's to 98.1 this AM. 

Perfect/BBear/Jones- you NEVER know what is going to happen after Mirena, cycles can be sooo wacky.

Please gals, check out my OPK, the test line is the line on the left.
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## perfectno3

Fingers crossed for you rainy, it only takes once- you never know! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you honey.
Thanks for the info, we've been bd-ing every day at least once since last Monday, and got a positive opk on Friday, so fingers crossed it could work. 
I want to know now! Decided that they should invent something the makes the little sperms wave a bright sparkly flag when they get to the egg so we know it's worked!


----------



## perfectno3

Great pos opk btw!


----------



## sjones1125

wooohooo!!!!! Fingers and everything crossable is crossed Lucy!!! Can't wait to see the pic!!!
Rainy- No doubt that's a positive!!!! as for me well temp dropped...I'm thinking i'm out.


----------



## sjones1125

so now ff moved my ovulation day to day 31, now i'm only 8 days past ovulation..:confused:


----------



## OperationBbyO

:coffee: Day 5 of + opk. My body is so weird!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is still positive, right? 

Rainy--Wow! What a positive! No mistaking that one!
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sjones1125

Operation- Looks positive!!! I had one that was kind of positive I think..might post the picture when I get back from the bank. 

ttc is really wearing me out, and it's just the first month!!! ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## lucyoz34

I hope this works!
It's quite clear on my phone, but not so on the screen.


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> View attachment 345896
> 
> I hope this works!
> It's quite clear on my phone, but not so on the screen.

Its pretty small..anyway you can make it bigger? but I think I see something!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

I know jones, it's the first time I've uploaded, so I don't know if there's a better way to do it. The pic quality is awful. In real life and on my phone the second line is clear as day, but you can't see much in the pic! Just shown OH, he saw it straight way! He warned me not to get too excited though, bless him. Jees I so hope it sticks, more than anything in the world, I've been so excited all day! I am cramping though...... 

Those opk pics posted look great girlies!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ah! Lucy! It's too tiny on my screen! I always send as "Actual size" and then right click and save and mine come out fairly large when posted here.


----------



## gingerfaerie

Lucy! Oh my gracious, I am so hopeful for you. Everything I have is so so crossed. :) 

Perfect - I got my positive at 9 days past ovulation. I first took the cheap test that came with my opks, then I dug out the last FRER (I had just moved the weekend prior) I had from a box and used that. The .06 cent test was SUPER faint, but I SWORE I could see something. My partner didn't believe me until the faint little line on the FRER. :) 

Rainy - That looks positive to me! C'mon little eggy. You can do it! 

BabyO - That *also* looks positive to me! C'mon your little eggy too! 

Good luck everyone. I'm reading even if I'm not posting much. This morning sickness is kicking my butt to hard. Ugh. I'm starting to get over being sick, knock on wood, though. But OMG food. The thought makes me want to run to the bathroom. :( 

I'm not really complaining though. I'm happy to put up with the morning sickness and the utter exhaustion. Like I'm sure every single one of you will be soon too! :) 

Babydust for everyone!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Second attempt .... don't know if it'll be any better!


----------



## RainyMama

I reply earlier but I am having hard time with baby and bump site.
Babyo- definitely looks positive to me didn't you have a very long search when you got pregnant last time?
Jones- I cannot believe that your cycle is getting even more confusing! amazing!
Lucy- you will not believe it I actually took my temp vaginally this morning. It was 98.1 and my oral temperature was strangely 98.2, my stuffy nise is improving. I am so wishing for a sticky bean this time for you. I cannot believe all that you have gone through thus far. I couldn't see the positive on your test in the photo, but I checked out your chart and it looks great. I am eager to see what your temp is tomorrow. All in all, so far so good. :hugs: that is a hug for optimism.


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- I can see it in that one. Well done!


----------



## sjones1125

Oh I seee it!!!! Praying the little bean will stick!!!!!!

I finally made my appointment! It's not til the 28th March...Now I wait ahhhh..I swear by the time I get all this figured out I'll have no hair left lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lucy!! I can see it on that one!! FRER!!!!!

And yes, long surge last month too. It was 4 days last time and 5 days so far this time. I'm finally having pangs today! Woo hoo! Hopefully I'll have good luck again. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG, congrats Lucy! Everything crossed for your sticky bean!!

Definitely a positive OPK for you Rainy!!

And looks like another positive for you BabyO! Good to know I'm not the only post-Mirena gal with super long surges! :)

Ginger - so glad you were able to see a heartbeat for your snapdragon! CONGRATS!

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Just a quickie, thank you girls!! Second line was I little darker today, that hasn't happened before, and it came up quicker. My temp has stayed up to. I so dont want to get excited! I am having noticeable cramping though, more on my left side. Have any of you pg girls experienced this?? I really don't want to start spotting 

I'll pick up a frer tomorrow after work babyo. Bit too scared to do one of those!!

Have a lovely day girls x 

Where are you all now?? 2ww?? Still oving??


----------



## taurusmom05

I had period like cramps for the first couple weeks after i found out I was pg with DS! Constantly felt like af was gonna show at any moment. Good luck Lucy!! I think its a sticky one!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oops, Afm, 3dpo, I think. Had some mild achey feelings today. really hoping I Oed when I think I did so I didn't miss it! Hardly noticed any ewcm this time but feeling positive anyway. Lol


----------



## bbear690

I am in 2ww going to test Friday xx getting a few tummy cramps, dreaming loads of really weird dreams and got the worst wind ever, smell like I had eaten a rotting cow lol

Thought I got really faint line yesterday but it was after about 20 mins and had to hold it up to the light to see it so waiting now til Friday 

Due on the 6/7


----------



## Calasen

Congrats Lucy!!!!!! So happy for you :)

I'm waiting on the blood tests before starting clomid, so we are just enjoying each other since we seem to have very little chance atm of that BFP


----------



## OperationBbyO

~Runs through and yells in a scary ghost voice~

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucy Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest!!! FRER!

:test::test::test::test::test:


hehehehehehehe I am so freaking excited for you!! 



~said in non-scary, non-ghost voice~
I finally got a negative opk this morning. It was barely negative, but I'll take it! I'm going to count Monday as my + opk day since I had twinges and cramps that day so we BD last night, tonight, and tomorrow, skip a day, then BD again! Whew! I'm worn out! 

I guess I shall say today is DPO1 and I am officially in the TWW!! :happydance: 

Calasen--I'm so happy to hear that things are finally moving forward and that you have a new plan of attack! 

bBear--woo hoo! Only a few more days!


----------



## perfectno3

bbear690 said:


> I am in 2ww going to test Friday xx getting a few tummy cramps, dreaming loads of really weird dreams and got the worst wind ever, smell like I had eaten a rotting cow lol
> 
> Thought I got really faint line yesterday but it was after about 20 mins and had to hold it up to the light to see it so waiting now til Friday
> 
> Due on the 6/7

Weird, I'm exactly the same, funny low pelvic tummy pangs, totally bizarre off the wall dreams, and gas like you wouldn't believe, (I'm just blaming the poor dog for the awful stench!) hadn't thought of it being connected? 
Plus think I may be getting thrush from all the bd-ing, very creamy white cm sorry if tmi!

Hope we all fall together, be lovely to share it

Congrat Lucy! Really happy for you xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Lucy - I had awful (or what I consider awful since I've never had period cramps before) cramps the first few weeks and was TERRIFIED of a mc. And then had the low progesterone results and was really freaking out but it's all worked out alright so far. I'm 14w2d by ovulation and baby is measuring exactly according to our last scan. :) Really, really hoping this is your sticky bean!

BabyO - Congrats on the negative OPK, lol! :happydance: Now it's time to relax, breathe, and let the :spermy: do its thing!

Good luck to you bbear!

Calasen - so glad you're getting results with the doctors finally, good luck with Clomid. :)

perfect - those are classic early pg symptoms. Not that I had a single one of them, lol, but maybe my body is just weird. hehe

taurus - fingers crossed for you!

Weird question - do pregnancy tests go bad? Should I keep the ones we still have? I have several clear blues, FRERs, target brands, lots of ICs, etc. and wondering if I should save them for the next 2-3 years until we start trying again...


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think they expire, but you could always list them on craigslist for some other crazy TTC lady to snag! lol


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- I had cramps with DS, thought it was AF about to show, but nope! 
Perfect/bbear- I hope you gals are pregnant, I'd like to see more BFPs on this board!
Babyo- yay for finally being in the TWW! I am eagerly awaiting your next phase of POAS! 
You, too Taurus!!!
Calasen- hooray for clomid! Sounds like progress!! 
Jones- what is up with you?
Lucy- forgot to mention, your temps are looking really really good!! 
AFM- negative opk yesterday, but just barely and I know I had too much water for testing purposes. My temps are confusing and yesterday I had EWCM. No idea what is going on, it sort of doesn't matter because my hubby is really down :( poor guy. He spoke with his sister who told him that despite doctor's orders his mom is still smoking. I am wondering if she might have COPD and/or emphysema. I don't think there is treatment in Cuba for that anyway. They do not have much medication available even though there is free healthcare. Hubby is a little mad at his mom cuz she told him that she quit smOking a few years ago. 
I hope to be able to support him and help him to feel better, if sex helps then great but I have not discussed my fertile window or anything similar since there is so much going on. If we get pregnant this cycle it will be extremely lucky! I will buy a lottery ticket. Hehe.


----------



## perfectno3

Rainy- your poor hubby, how awful. You can't do much except be there for him though.
My mum quit smoking and almost a year to day after, she suddenly died of a massive brain haemmhorrage. Nothing to do with smoking at all. Total shock to us all, we'd arranged to see her the following day as was almost Easter. Although I saw her almost every day anyway 
Just stay strong, maybe ttc will be a welcome distraction for you both? Something else to focus on? 
I really hope you get lucky xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry you guys are going thru this! Prayers, hopes, dreams, positive vibes, baby dust, and more to you!!!!

Afm, I knowwwww I said i wouldnt test anymore... Lol but guess what?! I did. Sorry guys!!!!
I thought I got a 1 day surge last Thursday... Bc they got lighter after that... but i took one this am and thought it was kind of dark, definitely darker than they had been after my "what I think was positive" positive. So i did another opk with smu. what so u guys think?

https://i42.tinypic.com/2m5jju1.jpg

I think I'm driving myself batty. Lol I wouldn't even be thinkin about this has I gotten a blaring positive the first time.


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's not quite as dark as the control line. What CD are you? Did you not test at all between the last "maybe" positive and today?

Lol This is why I keep POAS even after the first positive. I _have_ to know if I'm still surging. I"m convinced I o at the end of the surge.


----------



## taurusmom05

I tested 2 days after my supposed positive... and they just kept getting lighter. A lottt lighter. I didnt test Sunday or Monday...and today dark again. Arrrggg. lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Maybe your body geared up to ov and then didn't and it's trying again? Or was the first surge still early in the cycle? Could it have been residual hormones?

I'm with BabyO - this one isn't positive, but looks like it could be getting close...


----------



## lucyoz34

A darker line today! Still not convinced its real. Got lots of really bad cramps. Consultant said it could just be implantation, but he's upped my progesterone, just to try and do everything. 
Thank you so much for all your kind words and thoughts, and I'm quietly relieved that others have gotten cramping too. Fingers crossed xx

Calasen thats great about the clomid! It should give you a definite ov day, awesome!!

Babyo Ill be buying a frer tomorrow so i'll post it tomorrow! I just want to see if my ic shows a positive tomorrow morn before I get one! I'm so chicken!! Also congrats on arriving at the vile 2ww!!! You're a loony anyway so heaven help you during the next 2weeks, you'll be locked up!!!!hehehe

Ah rainy Im really sorry xx Thats horrible for you both, and being far away too. I hope you can deal with it together, and maybe ttcing with be something positive to keep his mind occupied during a difficult time x

Perfect fingers crossed for you this month, let us know as soon as you test!!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## taurusmom05

I think I'm gearing up to O now... Bc I wasn't noticing much cm at all... And yesterday I felt very wet...tmi. lol that's what prompted me to test. Gonna test again later. Really wanna see a big obvious positive so my brain can stop working overtime, over analyzing everything. Lol 

I just love you ladies!! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Rainy- SO sorry you guys have to go through..Thoughts and prayers for you guys. x
Lucy- I didn't even have to click on the pic to see the line! It is definitely darker! 
Operation- fxed for you and everyone else in the 2ww!!

afm- blah, nothing new really, my temps are still wacko! the only diff is well I was taking a shower and there was some ewcm with some blood? so I guess it's af...I'm actually pretty excited so I can start over!! so after af starts..when do i start PO ovulation sticks? Do I still temp when on my period? oh..and I bought me some grapefruit juice yesterday!! woohoo!


----------



## gardenofedens

your chart is beautiful lucy!! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Rainy- SO sorry you guys have to go through..Thoughts and prayers for you guys. x
> Lucy- I didn't even have to click on the pic to see the line! It is definitely darker!
> Operation- fxed for you and everyone else in the 2ww!!
> 
> afm- blah, nothing new really, my temps are still wacko! the only diff is well I was taking a shower and there was some ewcm with some blood? so I guess it's af...I'm actually pretty excited so I can start over!! so after af starts..when do i start PO ovulation sticks? Do I still temp when on my period? oh..and I bought me some grapefruit juice yesterday!! woohoo!

For newbies, TCOYF does recommend temping throughout your period but I never did. I found my temps were all over the place during af and would start temping as soon as af left.

Since you don't know how long your cycle is supposed to be, I'd start OPKs once per day on CD10 and when it starts getting close, go to 2x per day.

Hope you like the grapefruit juice - I found it to be AWFUL! :nope:


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> Rainy- SO sorry you guys have to go through..Thoughts and prayers for you guys. x
> Lucy- I didn't even have to click on the pic to see the line! It is definitely darker!
> Operation- fxed for you and everyone else in the 2ww!!
> 
> afm- blah, nothing new really, my temps are still wacko! the only diff is well I was taking a shower and there was some ewcm with some blood? so I guess it's af...I'm actually pretty excited so I can start over!! so after af starts..when do i start PO ovulation sticks? Do I still temp when on my period? oh..and I bought me some grapefruit juice yesterday!! woohoo!
> 
> For newbies, TCOYF does recommend temping throughout your period but I never did. I found my temps were all over the place during af and would start temping as soon as af left.
> 
> Since you don't know how long your cycle is supposed to be, I'd start OPKs once per day on CD10 and when it starts getting close, go to 2x per day.
> 
> Hope you like the grapefruit juice - I found it to be AWFUL! :nope:Click to expand...

Thank you Gardens! I'll keep that in mind...LOL I haven't tried the juice yet!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I agree. I start opks on CD10 and keep going and going. I actually liked grapefruit juice a lot so it wasn't torture for me. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- I agree you are gearing up to ovulate! Woohoo! I guess you have more baby dancing to do with your husband!
Jones- I hope this is finally AF. I personally temp during AF, I like to have as much data as humanly possible. I think the juice is very helpful, I had lots of E WC M this cycle.
Lucy- I am so happy your consultant is doing everything to help this little being stick. I am thinking about you often.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks ladies! I LOVE this thread, I belong to another...But stopped going on ..and it takes a few days before someone responds! I like reloading after 10 mins and reading something new!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Perhaps the other threads aren't quite as obsessive as we are. lol

I do follow other threads but I get on all the time to chat in this one. I just love everyone here so much. Everyone is so nice and supportive.


----------



## RainyMama

The thread is so marvelous is because of the obsessiveness and lots of love and compassion!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Do any of you have young sons who love Cars and Cars II? SS LOOOOOOOVES these movies so we watch them over and over again.

I've started channeling my inner Lightening McQueen:

~closes eyes~ ~envisions fertilization~

Speed. Come on little spermies! Swim to that egg!

lol

*TTC Funny For the Day:* This probably more tragic than funny for OH but it was funny (in retrospect) to me. We were, ya know, and suddenly OH starts choking!!! He manages to squeak out in between coughs that he inhaled one of my hairs!!!!! He was really, really choking so I went into nurse mode and tried to help him. As I attempted to leap to his rescue I accidentally kicked him in the BALLS!! (Oh nooooo the spermies!!! Don't hurt the spermies!!) OH falls to the floor, clutching his boys while continuing to choke on my hair. OH lawdy, it was a fiasco. The funny part is he was so determined that he crawled back onto the bed and says "I believe you officially killed all the sperm, but we've got to do it!!! Here we go!" Bless him. I think I have a good one. (And hopefully no sperms were actually injured. lol)


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Do any of you have young sons who love Cars and Cars II? SS LOOOOOOOVES these movies so we watch them over and over again.
> 
> I've started channeling my inner Lightening McQueen:
> 
> ~closes eyes~ ~envisions fertilization~
> 
> Speed. Come on little spermies! Swim to that egg!
> 
> lol
> 
> *TTC Funny For the Day:* This probably more tragic than funny for OH but it was funny (in retrospect) to me. We were, ya know, and suddenly OH starts choking!!! He manages to squeak out in between coughs that he inhaled one of my hairs!!!!! He was really, really choking so I went into nurse mode and tried to help him. As I attempted to leap to his rescue I accidentally kicked him in the BALLS!! (Oh nooooo the spermies!!! Don't hurt the spermies!!) OH falls to the floor, clutching his boys while continuing to choke on my hair. OH lawdy, it was a fiasco. The funny part is he was so determined that he crawled back onto the bed and says "I believe you officially killed all the sperm, but we've got to do it!!! Here we go!" Bless him. I think I have a good one. (And hopefully no sperms were actually injured. lol)

LMAO, This one has topped all the rest of TTC funnies! LOL..poor guy.

My son's 5. and he loves cars! Just recently tho he started playing video games..He only play's Mario games on the Wii. But I think I've watched every disney movie out there more than 3 times!

Question- Those who chart..If you go use the potty and see a tiny streak of blood in your cm..or even browning looking blood(sorry) do you chart it as spotting?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--I don't chart, but I would count that. Is there an option for "trace" spotting or something?


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Jones--I don't chart, but I would count that. Is there an option for "trace" spotting or something?

 No, just spotting. I wish it had one!


----------



## babydreamers

I would chart that as spotting
FF will not count it as AF until 1st day of flow (eg light)
So it wont ruin your chart if it turns out to be IB


----------



## taurusmom05

I need to go back and read but I wanted to post this!

Just took this like 5 mins ago!!

https://i42.tinypic.com/fok7qc.jpg

This was after having a big lemonade too... Oh yea baby! My very first positive opk, ever. I feel like my body really accomplished something. Hahaha


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus, that is the most positive thing I have ever seen.

Set your sights on DH and attaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo- I love your TTC funnies! I had a total visual of this one... Sooo cracks me up!!!!!! Your OH seems fantastic!! Keep him forever and ever! As I'm sure you're planning to! Lol 

I'm so freakin glad I finally got a positive! Also glad I BD'd last night! And will be every night for at least the next 3 nights. *does a happy little excited dance*


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh, one more thing, my son loves cars!! Can't get enough of mater!!!


----------



## sjones1125

That is definitely a positive Taurus!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks jones! finally, right?? lol now im a few days behind you guys... but im ok with that!! time to get the egggggg.... wish DH was home already so we could BD! we did last night and now im anxious to get on the ball(s) HAHAHAHAHAAAAA sorry. had to.


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> thanks jones! finally, right?? lol now im a few days behind you guys... but im ok with that!! time to get the egggggg.... wish DH was home already so we could BD! we did last night and now im anxious to get on the ball(s) HAHAHAHAHAAAAA sorry. had to.

HAHA you go girl!!!!


----------



## perfectno3

Taurus- that's great! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, ladies! :) BD'd last night and tonight... will be tomorrow night as well. maybe in the morning if i can convince DH. lol i refuse to miss the egg!

i just know we are going to get at least a few bfp's this time around ladies!! im feeling we are gonna have to make a pregnancy after mirena thread for every last one of us to go to soon. lol... two lines are coming for all of us!


----------



## perfectno3

I love your positive thinking Taurus

I feel a bit sicky today, like just got off a roller coaster sicky? It's unlikely it's pregnancy related so early I guess, more likely to be stress caused by my dd. due to issues with her dad, so she's got the attitude from hell, really horrible to see my baby girl being such a total cow:-(


----------



## RainyMama

Taurus- I am so happy that you have a true positive like that. No question, you were SURGING when you took that test. Yaaaaay! I think with all this BDing there is no way you are not going to be seeing a BFP in 2 weeks.

BabyO- my son loves cars. In fact, just as I was reading your post last night he was saying to me simultaneously that he wants a Lightning McQueen car that he sit in and ride. He promises to wear a helmet. LOL this child knows me so well.

Perfect- Oh goodness, sounds hard enough to deal with your ex and add a daughter with an attitude problem, yikes! I do not envy you. Hang in there honey. I think you could still be experiencing super early pregnancy symptoms. I read that even fertilized eggs that haven't implanted yet are releasing HCG. So never say never!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm going to channel nothing but positive thoughts towards all of us this month. If sheer determination can get someone pregnant, we should all have NO issues! lol


----------



## Calasen

I'm sharing all my :dust: this month with you all as I don't want to concieve this month :) but I want it back !!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Oh perfect, hang in there! I really pray and hope things get better! and I agree with Rainy! you just never know!

Calasen- Thank you!!! I will be sure to send it right back! :D

afm- well no sign of af, BFN..and well dh told me he thinks we should wait til I go to the doctors and make sure I'm fine. I found a little bump on my cervix. I've been reading up and well it kind of sounds like a nabothian cyst. I don't want to take and chances so I think we're going to wait and see what the doctor says. But then again I could be pregnant already! I guess there's not much I can do but wait and TEST everyday lol..I just got me a big stack of wondfo tests!

How's your day going ladies? RAIN here and MORE RAIN!


----------



## perfectno3

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to remind myself she is only ten and is only hurting me because she's hurting. But it's so damn hard! Half of me wants to give her a big hug, and tell her to see how bad her dads treating her, but the half wants to scream at her and tell her to stay in her room. Neither option is right, do I'm playing it by ear. 
She's super excited about being a big sister, so I'm hoping it'll calm her down when I am pregnant. I just want my happy daughter back:-(


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen said:


> I'm sharing all my :dust: this month with you all as I don't want to concieve this month :) but I want it back !!! :)

Hahahaha ok calasen! As soon as you are ready I will be showering you with the finest baby dust available!

Ladies- crazy idea, what do you think about introducing ourselves to each other by our first names? I was telling Taurus that I feel very close to you all and I think we might be ready for that next step in our relationship :) no worries if you are interested in maintaining anonymity. I will go first, my name is Liz and I am a chart stalking-aholic. I analyze any chart I can get my hands on.


----------



## gardenofedens

Taurus - BEAUTIFUL POSITIVE!!

BabyO - Hilarious, poor OH!

Perfect - Sorry about your OH and DD's attitude. My mom always complained when I was younger that she had to "reprogram" me after being at my dad's for a few days.

Jones - I would keep a record of the spotting. I usually just wrote a note in the notes section just to be certain FF didn't read too much into information that I wasn't sure was important

Calasen - how come you don't want to conceive this month? I know you're starting clomid next cycle but a bfp this cycle would be just as good, no? Am I missing something? We conceived a week or two after being prescribed Clomid. I had gone to pick it up from the pharmacy and everything, was just waiting for af to start so we could begin taking it! I wonder if Clomid expires...I'll have to figure out which moving box it's in and check for an expiration date. I'm sure they won't let me return it, but maybe one of you gals on here would like it if we can't save it for next time?

EDIT: Okay, no idea how but apparently I missed a whole page of posts. I see now why you want to wait Calasen. Hope everything turns out alright. :hug:

And for introductions, my name is Mellissa and I'm definitely a chart-aholic but not so much a POASaholic. I always forget. :blush:


----------



## sjones1125

I agree Liz :)

My name is Stacey and I'm a POAS-aholic,Chart-aholic,? LOL


----------



## perfectno3

gardenofedens said:


> Taurus - BEAUTIFUL POSITIVE!!
> 
> BabyO - Hilarious, poor OH!
> 
> Perfect - Sorry about your OH and DD's attitude. My mom always complained when I was younger that she had to "reprogram" me after being at my dad's for a few days.
> 
> Jones - I would keep a record of the spotting. I usually just wrote a note in the notes section just to be certain FF didn't read too much into information that I wasn't sure was important
> 
> Calasen - how come you don't want to conceive this month? I know you're starting clomid next cycle but a bfp this cycle would be just as good, no? Am I missing something? We conceived a week or two after being prescribed Clomid. I had gone to pick it up from the pharmacy and everything, was just waiting for af to start so we could begin taking it! I wonder if Clomid expires...I'll have to figure out which moving box it's in and check for an expiration date. I'm sure they won't let me return it, but maybe one of you gals on here would like it if we can't save it for next time?


That's it exactly! I have to reprogram my daughter every time, even after a phone call. Does your mum have any tips or miracle solutions for me?!

Happy with first names, but I won't remember them!
Mines Melanie


----------



## gardenofedens

I wont' remember everyone's first names either ladies, but happy to share. Edited my post above as well but my name is Mellissa. Yes, with two Ls and two Ss. Mom likes double letters. :)

Perfect - I'll ask my mom if she has any tips for you :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'll be happy to PM anyone my name but now that the ex wife is stalking me, I think it's best if I don't post in public. :(

Waiting on my lawyer right now to see what I can do!! Woohoo!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Perfect, you sound like a fantastic mom... Hopefully this will be over soon and you can get back to your normal life with your happy daughter! Thinkin of you!

Calasen- much appreciated! I'll be sure to send it back, with interest!!! :)

Babyo- I really think some good old fashioned positive thinking can attract us all a BFP!! I'm with you!

Rainy- as you know, I love the idea of using first names, as close as we all are. My name is Molly, and I'm a poas-aholic. Lol 

Afm, since I know I finally got that freakin surge, I'm most likely going to O today or tomorrow. Will BD today and the next 2 days min. Not taking any chances! I got my ewcm yesterday so thank the mucous gods for that!! I am not worthy!! Lmbo


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I think we will come up with a special nick name for you.

Taurus/molly- isn't it amazing what we can find to be thankful for!

Hi Stacey, Mellissa and Melanie!!!


----------



## Calasen

Gardens, if i concieve this month I still have very low progesterone so if I do concieve i will lose it again and I can't take that, we are waiting until I raise my progesterone enough to keep the bean :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello everyone! Real names, lush! I&#8217;m Rach, though I&#8217;ll apologise now, I&#8217;m useless with the names of the kids in my class, so keeping yours in my head may be a challenge, but I will try!!!

Calasen thank you for the dust xxxx I will save all mine up for you for next cycle xx

Babyo I hope your lawyers can sort out the ex for you, can&#8217;t live like that, it&#8217;s not fair x

Taurus/molly(I love that name!) congrats on your positive, and ewcm, you&#8217;re little eggie is fighting its way out as we speak!! Exciting!!!!!!! Do you temp???

Perfect, I&#8217;m sorry to hear you and your dd are going through the mill. I too had to re-program my son when he came back from seeing his dad, he would use him as a weapon to hurt me, messed him up so much. Luckily he just stopped seeing him, and slowly we rebuilt our relationship and he saw how vile his dad was being. He&#8217;s now a settled content little man. So there is a light at the end of the tunnel, stay honest and true to your daughter, I found it best not to talk about his dad in front of him, or negatively at all. In time, with your love and support, she will see that his behaviour is wrong, and you&#8217;ll be so much closer for it xx thinking of you

Keep your chin up Jonesy, you&#8217;re not out until af arrives! Hows the spotting now?? I always popped everything on my chart, just as a reminder for me, also it&#8217;s helped loads with figuring out what was not right with my cycle.

Afm, another positive this morning. Still getting cramps, no sign of any spotting as yet. I&#8217;m not going to be convinced of anything I don&#8217;t think until Saturday when af is due. I bought a frer though, so I&#8217;ll use that tomorrow and hope thats positive too! This has to be the longest week ever, just want to be past af time. 
Lots of love to you all x
I love this thread


----------



## OperationBbyO

Someone slap me around and make me get a grip. I have uterus twinges and I'll be so sad if I keep being excited about them and then get a BFN.


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - :hugs: it is torture isnt it

Stacey Jones you must be going nuts you poor thing! Hope you get BFP or AF soon so you can get some peace. :rain: its been raining non stop here for 2 days, finally put some washing out just now

Lucy/Rach - chart is looking so great, fingers still crossed for you

These ex-partners sound like an absolute nightmare. 

This is stupidly paranoid, but I have only felt able to talk about DH's issues due to the cloak of anonymity and think Id prefer to keep it that way for now. He would be pretty upset with me even if he knew Id talked about this online anonymously! 

I have just had a facebook message from an old friend to tell me she is 21 weeks pregnant! She is the latest in a string of recently single girls to get pregnant. She is lovely and will be an amazing mum but Im ashamed to admit that my first reaction was jealousy. I hate that I react this way to people telling me they are pregnant. I am really pleased for her after the initial few minutes of shock. It seems like everyone else is having babies! I guess were all probably at that age. Cant wait...

On the positive side, CD 8 today and definate EWCM already and OPK looks darker than yesterday, so will start testing twice daily to make sure I dont miss the surge. I'm using evening primrose oil and grapefruit juice, one or both seeming to work as don't normally get EWCM this early. Im hoping our trip away at the weekend will coincide with perfect baby making time as Im worried if I attack DH early he will run out of steam.

Come on girls lets get some more BFPs to spur us all along!


----------



## taurusmom05

my computer is fixed! my computer is fixed!! ive been doing all my posting from my cell for over a month. shoot me now. lol, well, shoot me back then, bc im back on top ladies! haha

anyway!

stacey-- youre not out until the evil witch shows! hope she stays away at least 9 mos! fx for you...!!

dreamers- i do the same thing. i WANT to be happy for these people, and generally i am... but i always have that moment where i am just neon green with envy! i think its normal, especially when we are working so hard toward something. the good thing is you dont dwell on it... bc we know our time is super soon! so exciting that your opks are getting darker! cant wait to see your positive!! BD time!! when do you usually o?

babyo- any good news with the lawyer yet?

rach- im sending you every sticky vibe in my body! i really hope this is it for you!! FX FX FX!!!!!!! Saturday is not far off. are you going to test everyday til after saturday? i only ask bc i would. haha. btw, glad you like my name :) i hated it growing up!

perfect- so hoping you can be over all the stress from your ex soon. he sounds difficult, and its so sad your daughter has to be in the middle bc of him! keep being the strong mama you def sound like you are! it will come out in your favor!

afm, nothing really. lol... the plan is to BD again tonight, tomorrow and the next day to cover all my bases. if i got a positive yesterday im sure i will have o'ed by then. if i dont get a bfp this cycle (which i told rainy, im getting one... period... and thats final) i will finally temp... but thats in the unlikely case that i dont get preggo this cycle. if i think it, itll happen, right? lololol

anyways, you guys keep me sane. hows everyone doing? any big plans for the week's end?


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- That is awesome! I would die without my laptop! Happy Bd'ing!!! :D..Fx'd this is it for you!!!!

Rach- FX!!! FX!!! FX!!! here too!!!!

Dreamers- Oh we understand :)...Hoping this is your month also! 

afm- well just waiting for the witch to show her face, I have a feeling It will be here really SOON!

No plans here for the weekend...It's been raining all day for the past 3 days..and I hate going out when the weather is so crappy..I've just been watching movies lol and taking naps when I get a chance. I have a feeling my weekend will be pretty much the same!


----------



## RainyMama

Rach- thanks for sharing your name! I always thought you were called Lucy! I can't wait to see the pic of your FRER tomorrow, and also to check out your temp from the morning. I am thinking of you still, hoping for the best sticky bean ever!:hugs:
Babyo- I am a little bit crampy with twinges and strange pressure. I'm 3 DPO, so definitely "too early" to be feeling "anything". 
However early it is, I am SURE THAT WE ARE PREGNANT. WOOHOO for being pregnant! (I am going to go all the way the positive thinking, I've decided). :happydance:
Dreamers- hooray for EWCM!!! I think the grapefruit juice was working or me, as well. DH's little swimmers will be so happy to find all of that EWCM for easy swimming and access to your gorgeous and radiant egg! I feel like your timing will be perfection!
Molly- I am so glad you have your laptop back! I was just trying to post from my phone but it was freaking out, I don't think it liked how fast I was "typing" and it shut the window on me when I was almost done responding to all of you. Damn it. Are you going to keep using the OPKs until you get a negative? I finally stopped today at 3 DPO (but I am tracking my temp and it is still up, so ovulation has been confirmed- well as much as you can be). You won't need to start temping next month cuz you will be too pregnant to TTC. Hehehehehe.
Stacey- this rain is driving me CRAZY. I have a hard time getting out when it's like this. If it weren't for work and several errands I would've been curled up with a book today, under a blanket. I forgot to check your chart to see what was going on with you today. I will do that now.

AFM- I can't believe there are 2 more days until this weekend is here! What a long week. Sheesh. Work has been crazy and I haven't been sleeping well, so I am a bit flustered. I am going to take my son and one of his little friends to this awesome indoor gym for kids where they can get all of their energy out. I crawl and climb and jump right along with them. My son, husband or myself have been sick for most of February so I am looking forward to a higher energy activity since we are finally all healthy. That and the usual grocery shopping, washing all the sheets, prepping for meals and movie night on Saturday! 
Last night I had non baby making intimate time with DH and it was awesome. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

liz- definitely testing until i see my surge pass... im crazy over poas!i had a super mega positive today. more positive than yesterday, if that was possible. lol i wanna see how long my surge is, even though im told it doesnt matter. oh well, i like it... and it gives me something "ttc-esque" to do. lol ive been cramping for about an hour! i wonder if its o pain! or maybe im just c.r.a.z.y... which im ok with. lol im just glad to see a positive and keep it moving. i love being pregnant already (positive thinking). hehehe
btw i had so many freakin typos using my phone... i eventually just stopped trying to correct them... i thought... oh, theyll get what im saying. haha


im glued to my computer tonight... first night having it back and i have so much web browsing and online shopping to do. haha hubby wants it and im being stingy!!!!!! :D


----------



## lucyoz34

Just a quickie, on my way to work. Big positive on frer this morning, and temp still up!! Just praying for no spotting!! 
Have a fantastic day ladies, lots of love, I'll post properly and upload the pic later!xx


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance: I think this is finally it for you Lucy/Rach! So excited, looking forward to the first ultrasound (but maybe wait til 6 weeks+ to avoid all the dramas ginger had to deal with)


----------



## taurusmom05

thats awesome, rach! so excited for you! i agree with dreamers, i think this is it! :) :) :) cant wait for all the great updates we are going to get on you and the new little bean!


----------



## perfectno3

Rach, I'm really pleased for you honey! Btw, I presume you were called Lucy too!

Thanks for all the sweet comments regarding my not so darling daughter! More like devil daughter right now:-(

Feel 'back of the throat' sicky this morning, if that makes sense?!
And sorry if tmi, my I have a milky white discharge now, not sure if that means af is on its way? Feel totally stressed out with dd, and now I'm going to be even more upset if I don't get a bfp this month, I need something else to focus on, plus dd may start being nicer. Apparently once I'm pregnant she'll be nice as she has to practice being a big sister. 

My son still isn't well, still laid on the sofa, I think it's flu as he hasn't even asked to go in the ps3, so possible extreme disease as nothing stops the ps3!
On the plus side, I get cuddles with him when he feels so rough, something that doesn't happen lots now he's 14


----------



## taurusmom05

according to opk's, ff says i Oed yesterday, so im 1DPO!! but since O came later than usual, it says ill be having a 35 day cycle. longest one yet. but since this was my first month using opks... i guess maybe i just have a shorter LP? but before, when it predicted me as having a 14 LP, i got this same ewcm at the right time... so i do think it was late....


i wish time would pass so i would just know already. the unknown sucks.

guess it doesnt matter since we are all pregnant already anyway. hehehehehehehehe


----------



## OperationBbyO

Anyone else in the TWW smashing your boobs every 5 seconds to see if they are sore. I mean ~cough cough~ not that _I_ am doing that ~cough cough~. :blush:


----------



## perfectno3

Lol! I was literally just doing that!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Okay, I'm thrilled to be pregnant and all but I'm getting terribly jealous of all the :sex: you're all having!! DH and I haven't BDed in over two weeks. It's been tremendously painful for 4-6 weeks now so I've been avoiding DH. He's going crazy; I'm beyond crazy. I forced myself to tolerate it on V-Day but it hurts like hell. I can't believe how sensitive it is. I NEED :sex: DAMNIT!!!

Okay, end rant! :)


----------



## perfectno3

gardenofedens said:


> Okay, I'm thrilled to be pregnant and all but I'm getting terribly jealous of all the :sex: you're all having!! DH and I haven't BDed in over two weeks. It's been tremendously painful for 4-6 weeks now so I've been avoiding DH. He's going crazy; I'm beyond crazy. I forced myself to tolerate it on V-Day but it hurts like hell. I can't believe how sensitive it is. I NEED :sex: DAMNIT!!!
> 
> Okay, end rant! :)

Lol! I remember that with my first two 
Luckily it passes fairly quickly. Is it the pressure, can you not lay like spoons? That's how I found it best I think?


----------



## gardenofedens

Um, no, that whole region is just super super sensitive to the touch. Even with lube, it feel really dry and painful, like everything down there is ripping apart. :(


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> Anyone else in the TWW smashing your boobs every 5 seconds to see if they are sore. I mean ~cough cough~ not that _I_ am doing that ~cough cough~. :blush:

I was so happy this AM when my DS smashed my chest and it hurt like hell. 

Edens- I too remember the discomfort, what exactly is bothering you?


----------



## RainyMama

gardenofedens said:


> Um, no, that whole region is just super super sensitive to the touch. Even with lube, it feel really dry and painful, like everything down there is ripping apart. :(

It is probably all of the blood flow. I am not sure there is an easy solution, if you weren't expecting I would tell you to drink!!


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, DH and I don't drink - he's never even had alcohol in his entire life! I can't say I've been that good but I've only had alcohol a handful of times, have never been drunk, and haven't had any since I met DH 3 years ago.

I'm just hoping the sensitivity goes away soon. Even the lubes burn. PreSeed is the only one that just tingles, all the normal ones like KY *BURN* like my hooha is on fire!


----------



## lucyoz34

Here it is!!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Edens that sounds horrible hun, I&#8217;d be doing my nut too!, I hope it passes soon!

Babyo I spend most of the day mashing my boobs, and they hurt! I&#8217;m just making sure they still do!!

Dreamers good luck with the bding hun, it sounds lke your body is really getting ready!! Good plan waiting for the scan, I think I&#8217;m going to ask for bloods though, to check things are progressing.

Molly yey for having a computer again, I couldn&#8217;t live without mine!!!

Girls thank you so much for all your lovely positive messages, its really helped me stay positive xx

Lol about the lucy thing!! They are two of my cats names, Lucy and Oscar(he&#8217;s my profile pic, my handsome fatty man!!)

Afm, still no spotting. Boobs sore, feeling sicky later in the day, but nothing else yet! 

Do any of you know if progesterone helps stop pre menstrual symptoms?? Just that my boobs are not quite as sore as I remember them being last time. Any ideas???

Loves to you all xx


----------



## taurusmom05

gardenofedens said:


> Okay, I'm thrilled to be pregnant and all but I'm getting terribly jealous of all the :sex: you're all having!! DH and I haven't BDed in over two weeks. It's been tremendously painful for 4-6 weeks now so I've been avoiding DH. He's going crazy; I'm beyond crazy. I forced myself to tolerate it on V-Day but it hurts like hell. I can't believe how sensitive it is. I NEED :sex: DAMNIT!!!
> 
> Okay, end rant! :)

so sorry its painful! i can imagine that being very frustrating! :( FX it ends soon... so you can get back to business as usual ;)

babyo- yes! i smash my boobies every cycle... and im sure itll start for me in the next fews days. haha hooray for sore boobies!

rach- what a beautiful positive! love seeing the progression! this is sooooo it for you!

liz- sore boobies this morning? AWESOMMMEEEEEEE tee hee


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> Um, no, that whole region is just super super sensitive to the touch. Even with lube, it feel really dry and painful, like everything down there is ripping apart. :(

Awww that sucks! I can't remember that happening to me..In fact I was wayyy hornier then lol. I Hope it gets better! I know I would go nuts if I didn't get any for a couple of days!



lucyoz34 said:


> Here it is!!!!!
> View attachment 347389

 BEAUTIFUL POSITIVE! 

Liz- yes this rain is horrible, I finally got some adult time this morning with my sister in law...It was good to get out of the house for a bit! WOOHOOO for sore boobs!!! THIS IS IT! 

Operation- I've been doing that! I have really small tatas lol..so there's not much to squish!

Molly- YAYYAYAY!!!

afm- well not much really...Just waiting..I took a test this morning and again a BFN! This is getting really frustrating :cry: If nothing happens in a few days I think I'll try some parsley tea...I read it helps to start your period..or maybe I'll just wait for my appointment..Just in case.


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Um, no, that whole region is just super super sensitive to the touch. Even with lube, it feel really dry and painful, like everything down there is ripping apart. :(
> 
> Awww that sucks! I can't remember that happening to me..In fact I was wayyy hornier then lol. I Hope it gets better! I know I would go nuts if I didn't get any for a couple of days!Click to expand...

That's the crappy part - I'm DESPERATE for it and I'm not usually (I'd be good with once a week usually! OH could go 5x/day, every day!) so I'm definitely feeling hornier and so not amused I can't have any!


----------



## RainyMama

My phone keeps freaking out so I will post properly later but I just needed to get on here to say: 
Rach- congratulations!!!!!!! by God that is a magnificent second line you have there!! I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well that's a BFP if I've ever seen one!!

I'm going to just read and follow along for a few days/week or so. The drama fest with the exW has gone to a whole new level and sadly I'm having to channel all my supportive energies to OH. I want to crawl in a hole and never come out.

On the + side she didn't start this until after the TTC window! lol

Boob check: nada
Uterus check: very crampy (I may be as far as DPO6)
GI check: I ate Indian, so that kind of voids me assessing GI symptoms 

~slinks off in the corner to lurk~


----------



## taurusmom05

im sorry to hear that babyo! we will miss you... hopefully the drama fizzles out quickly so we can have you back, happy and as stress free as possible.

is it just me or is time feeling as if its passing at 1/100 of its normal pace?! i swear im 14dpo by now. lol 1dpo seems sooooooo far away from 14! i guess i should relax since i know im gonna get a positive. i know it. i know it. i know it. this will be my month.

im off to finish dinner! we have the craziest hours i swear... me and dh are the biggest night owls i know! 

hope everyone is doing well... any word from ginger??


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> im sorry to hear that babyo! we will miss you... hopefully the drama fizzles out quickly so we can have you back, happy and as stress free as possible.
> 
> is it just me or is time feeling as if its passing at 1/100 of its normal pace?! i swear im 14dpo by now. lol 1dpo seems sooooooo far away from 14! i guess i should relax since i know im gonna get a positive. i know it. i know it. i know it. this will be my month.
> 
> im off to finish dinner! we have the craziest hours i swear... me and dh are the biggest night owls i know!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well... any word from ginger??

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: LOL...It seems pretty far doesn;t it? I have some cramping, checked my cervix and there was cm with a tiny bit of blood!!! I'm kind of excited to get af( hopefully I do today)
Sounds like DH and I, we're always eating dinner at around 10 pm lol.

Operation!!- I shall miss you!!!!! Hopefully that problem gets fixed and we can get back to sharing symptoms :haha:


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Um, no, that whole region is just super super sensitive to the touch. Even with lube, it feel really dry and painful, like everything down there is ripping apart. :(
> 
> Awww that sucks! I can't remember that happening to me..In fact I was wayyy hornier then lol. I Hope it gets better! I know I would go nuts if I didn't get any for a couple of days!Click to expand...
> 
> That's the crappy part - I'm DESPERATE for it and I'm not usually (I'd be good with once a week usually! OH could go 5x/day, every day!) so I'm definitely feeling hornier and so not amused I can't have any!Click to expand...

That would drive me nuts :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> Well that's a BFP if I've ever seen one!!
> 
> I'm going to just read and follow along for a few days/week or so. The drama fest with the exW has gone to a whole new level and sadly I'm having to channel all my supportive energies to OH. I want to crawl in a hole and never come out.
> 
> On the + side she didn't start this until after the TTC window! lol
> 
> Boob check: nada
> Uterus check: very crampy (I may be as far as DPO6)
> GI check: I ate Indian, so that kind of voids me assessing GI symptoms
> 
> ~slinks off in the corner to lurk~

:(
I am sure you know that you must upload pics of your tests when you start POAS like a mad woman :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Just a quick post from my phone- ginger is doing well. She's staying in a hotel while they get the shower repaired and the internet is too slow to post, she'll be back soon though and she is still posting some updates on her blog for those who follow it!


----------



## taurusmom05

aww thanks, mellissa! :) appreciate the update! glad her show is finally getting fixed!!

dinner was awesome... feeling like im ready for a nap. haha


----------



## perfectno3

yay lucy, makes you feel so much better to see those two lines doesnt it? really pleased for you

afm, i have brought an early response hpt, can tell six days before your af. so going to try it tomorrow and then sunday, im due on on thurs or friday. i already have some hpt's that can detect four days before af, but im too excited! 
still getting lots of milky white discharge... i think thats a positive sign, plus i feel sicky till early afternoon, but that could be due to tall the stress with exhusband.


----------



## bbear690

Think I might got and get an frer today, constipated this morning (sorry tmi)
Had 11 hrs sleep last night loads of dreams, still feel tried today :/ 
Cervix feel high but infertile cm 
Due on 6th so 10dpo got a bfn on Internet cheapie headache too


----------



## lucyoz34

I've got afternoon nausea at the mo, yuch. I'm also having crazy vivid dreams. Girls they could be good signs.....!! Fingers crossed for you both!!xx


----------



## bbear690

Well got my frer 2 pack going to do one in the morning at my mums :)


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies, you all sound pregnant to me! Woohoo! Can't wait to see those BFPs!!
Temp still up, last night I dreamt that I had implantation bleeding, though it is still too early for that. I hope my egg is getting ready to burrow deep into my womb!! I hope it is nice and comfy in there. :)

Molly- what was for dinner?


----------



## taurusmom05

i agree with liz, everyone sounds pregnant! yes! very good signs everyone!

i have been visualizing my egg being met by the sperm... and starting to make its way down to my uterus...... in a few more days we will be implanting. lol

dinner last night was grilled bbq chicken and asparagus! with red potatoes! it was divine. lol
im trying to think of something creative for this evening. i may just bake an apple pie tonight, though... apple pie a la mode sounds amaaazzzinnngggg....!

afm, nothing much to report. 2dpo. i did, however, have some painful ovulation again this time. i meant to bring that up to you guys. its the 2nd or 3rd time thats happened post mirena.... and now i know it happens during O bc of my opks! i always suspected it, but this time i found out a lot more women have this issue!

basically, it felt like my uterus was swollen or something? like it was down really low... it kind of hurt when i sat down too hard or coughed... and sex was not super pleasant. it lasted 2 days. anyone ever have that before?


----------



## gardenofedens

That's really interesting. The only time sex is really comfortable for me is before and during ovulation. Afterward, everything is too tight to be truly comfortable. DH is just too big... :haha:


----------



## OperationBbyO

So you know how on the weather radar it's green, then yellow, orange, then red. And red is nasty. The dot coming towards my house is BLACK. Baseball size hail. Tornadoes on the ground, headed my way. Life is just *trying* to stress me out beyond belief. And there is more behind it. I'm not ok with this. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hello, ladies! I know I've been MIA, but I've been trying to just continue on with life without thinking of ttc. How has everyone been? 

Edens- I can't believe you're 14 weeks already! When do you find the sex of the baby out, or are you keeping it a suprise? How exciting!

AFM- I am waiting a couple days to test with a frer since I've been getting "evaps" on all my $tree tests. So frustrating! Haven't been keeping track of ovualtion, just having lots of sex. But, at the end of the day it's all about the timing I guess.


----------



## gardenofedens

Gabby! Long time no see! I tried to give up BnB months ago - you can see how successful that was! :haha: I just love you all too much! :)

Almost 15 weeks, crazy isn't it?? I'm 15w1d by lmp actually but I have my tickers set to my ovulation date. ;) Our gender scan isn't for AGES!! Not until 3/30. You know when I was working in your neck of the woods preparing for our new computer system? Well, it's finally almost here (March 12) so the appt they originally scheduled for 3/16 had to be moved for work reasons. SO bummed and impatient!! We've had several great scans though - there are pics in my journal if you're interested. :)

Well, back to work for me...just snuck on for a minute! lol, I'm completely addicted!


----------



## taurusmom05

omgosh ladies. i have been out running around doing errands all day... i come home, go to the bathroom... and TMI... had the largesssttttt amount of creamy, white colored CM. i had to wipe twice! uhhhhh lol kind of gross, sorry! i have never had that in my life. bleeehhh i could live without it. haha 

pretty boring day. bought some home decor stuff... bc im obsessed with household goods. hahaha


----------



## RainyMama

Creamy CM seems very interesting to me Molly! Pregnant much? I think so!


----------



## bbear690

BFN on frer this morning :(


----------



## perfectno3

Morning ladies. Well I tried a early response hpt this morning, bfn. But it is only six days before af, and even that's presuming I have a 28 day cycle, which I don't know for def as last month was my first af since mirana. 
Not giving up yet, still feel sicky in my throat, loads of white creamy discharge, achy cramps in my pelvis.... So wil try again maybe tomorrow or Monday. Until af shows up I won't give up!


----------



## bbear690

same as me perfectno3 i am wondering what my cycle is after marina, would be good if we got bfps together seen as we both are due AF same time, my frer gave me a very clear bfn today but i wont give up, i still feel like something is happening lol so will wait until next week to test now x


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah ladies sorry about the bfns, but it's still really really early days xx fingers crossed for you xx

Babyo how are you hun, iv just seen the news, it looks so awfull over there. I hope your ok xx


----------



## perfectno3

OperationBbyO said:


> So you know how on the weather radar it's green, then yellow, orange, then red. And red is nasty. The dot coming towards my house is BLACK. Baseball size hail. Tornadoes on the ground, headed my way. Life is just *trying* to stress me out beyond belief. And there is more behind it. I'm not ok with this. grrrrrrrrr

Thinking of you honey xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Gabby nice to hear from you, welcome back!! The very best of luck to you, I hope you catch that egg soon xx


----------



## gabbyskyy

Bad news first...... my daughter has the flu after a birthday party last night.

Good news next! I just peed on a FRER and I'm almost positive I got my BFP!!! I'm still in disbelief after all my "evaps" AAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!! 

Had the mirena out last June and OMG is this it? It's super faint, but came up right away! And I don't have to squint. What the heck! :happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Omg omg omg!!!!!!! Gabs that's awesome!!!!!! Massive congratulations huni!!!!! How many days past ov are you??xxx hehe it's a lucky month!!! Post a pic!!!


----------



## Calasen

yay Congrats Gabby xXXXXX


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo I really hope your ok huni. The news coverage here is devastating, god it looks awfull, I really hope you and your family are safe and well xx let us know how you are if you can xx lots of love xx


----------



## gabbyskyy

I'm on cd30, but I think I'm seeing lines. I know it came up right away though and that's never happened! Can you guys check out my pregnancy test thread for me? Thanks. :) I'm racking my brain out right now! LOL! I took the test apart and see an indent, so I'm thinking that's all it is.


----------



## gabbyskyy

OperationBbyO said:


> So you know how on the weather radar it's green, then yellow, orange, then red. And red is nasty. The dot coming towards my house is BLACK. Baseball size hail. Tornadoes on the ground, headed my way. Life is just *trying* to stress me out beyond belief. And there is more behind it. I'm not ok with this. grrrrrrrrr

OMG! I'll be praying for you hun!


----------



## lucyoz34

Gabby how do I get to the pregnancy test thread, can you link it?? If you've seen a clear second line hun then I'd say it's a bfp xx


----------



## perfectno3

Good luck Gab! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sjones1125

Gabby!!! CONGRATS!!

Operation- I hope you guys are ok!!!
lucy how ya feeling?


----------



## gabbyskyy

lucyoz34 said:


> Gabby how do I get to the pregnancy test thread, can you link it?? If you've seen a clear second line hun then I'd say it's a bfp xx

Hi lucy! If you click on my name you can see posts by me. :) ......I think. Or if you go to forum jump you can go to pregnancy tests and look for my post. I'm thinking I'll test again Monday. I don;t wanna get too excited. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## RainyMama

Bbear/Melanie- I still think both of you could be pregnant. As Rach stated, still very early days. Keep us posted when you do more tests!
Gabby- I will try to find the pregnancy test thread. In the meantime CONGRATs!!!!! Woohoo!!
Question for you, were you actively TTC the whole time since June?
Rach- how are you feeling luv?
Molly- any symptoms?????
Dreamers- what is going on with you? I miss you :)
Babyo- worried for you!!! Hope you are well
Calasen- how are you and your OH doing? Enjoying each other as planned without the stress of TTC?
Mellissa- I am so glad you are addicted to posting here. You're such a lovely presence on the board. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Gabby- it is faint, but I see it!! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## sjones1125

Gabby I see it too!!!


----------



## RainyMama

AFM- breasts occasionally tender. I am not feeling that this is "it" however I have had some random cramping. Last cycle I had a very early AF or was unknowingly having a heavy bleed after a chemical. I would get AF today if following the same pattern. I am a little nervous each time I pee, please no blood!
My temps are still rising, but it makes sense for temps to rise now even if not pregnant. I know my body is at least following a nice classic pattern that is healthy. This time last cycle my temps had dropped, an improvement either way. 
I have been taking a b complex to help lengthen LP. Sorry for babbling!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Rainy- when are you going to test? You have a lot more patience than I do! My cycles have been so messed up since the mirena removal. I would like to say they are 32days everytime, but that's not the case unfortunately. It gets really annoying using opks because I never know when to use them. I tested again and think frers are playing an evil trick on me. Ill add more pics on my thread. :)


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> AFM- breasts occasionally tender. I am not feeling that this is "it" however I have had some random cramping. Last cycle I had a very early AF or was unknowingly having a heavy bleed after a chemical. I would get AF today if following the same pattern. I am a little nervous each time I pee, please no blood!
> My temps are still rising, but it makes sense for temps to rise now even if not pregnant. I know my body is at least following a nice classic pattern that is healthy. This time last cycle my temps had dropped, an improvement either way.
> I have been taking a b complex to help lengthen LP. Sorry for babbling!!

That's awesome Liz! Your temps are looking really good also!!! FX'ed!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Gabby- I have zero patience. Last month I got AF on 5 or 6 dpo!!! So that is where I am now. Waaaay too early to test, though I wish it weren't!

Thanks Stacey, I hope they stay up indefinitely!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm still in one piece after the storms. My car has a few new hail dents. 

In baby mama drama news...I told OH to record her at the exchange today. Good thing I did because she physically attacked him in front of my SS. This causes a whole new round of issues for us. OH has to press assault charges, get an order of protection, and probably file for temporary emergency custody. FML. 

I'm going to start POAS to take my mind off of it. 

I'm still lurking. Happy for the new BFP!! I just KNOW that we will all get a BFP this month!!! Although, if I get one and then I suddenly get SS full time.....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.

It's ok. I can do this. I've survived worse.


----------



## gabbyskyy

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm still in one piece after the storms. My car has a few new hail dents.
> 
> In baby mama drama news...I told OH to record her at the exchange today. Good thing I did because she physically attacked him in front of my SS. This causes a whole new round of issues for us. OH has to press assault charges, get an order of protection, and probably file for temporary emergency custody. FML.
> 
> I'm going to start POAS to take my mind off of it.
> 
> I'm still lurking. Happy for the new BFP!! I just KNOW that we will all get a BFP this month!!! Although, if I get one and then I suddenly get SS full time.....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> It's ok. I can do this. I've survived worse.

Glad to hear you're ok. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Gabby I see it!!! Oooo fingers crossed!! When are you testing again??

I'm ok thank you for asking, still getting horrible cramps, and I made the fatal mistake of reading about it online and scared myself to death. No sign of af yet. Boobs agony, really really tired. Just got fingers crossed! 

How is everyone??xx


----------



## gabbyskyy

Lucy- didn't you already test positive? I thought I saw your test a few pages ago. I tested again today and it's the same thing, but I'm not getting hopeful until I see a definate pink line since frers have indents. I think I'' do a digi on Monday if af doesn't show up.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm still in one piece after the storms. My car has a few new hail dents.
> 
> In baby mama drama news...I told OH to record her at the exchange today. Good thing I did because she physically attacked him in front of my SS. This causes a whole new round of issues for us. OH has to press assault charges, get an order of protection, and probably file for temporary emergency custody. FML.
> 
> I'm going to start POAS to take my mind off of it.
> 
> I'm still lurking. Happy for the new BFP!! I just KNOW that we will all get a BFP this month!!! Although, if I get one and then I suddenly get SS full time.....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> It's ok. I can do this. I've survived worse.

Glad to hear you're ok..I really hope you get that issue fixed! She sounds like a real pain in the a**. Can't wait to see pics of the sticks!!! woohoo!



lucyoz34 said:


> Gabby I see it!!! Oooo fingers crossed!! When are you testing again??
> 
> I'm ok thank you for asking, still getting horrible cramps, and I made the fatal mistake of reading about it online and scared myself to death. No sign of af yet. Boobs agony, really really tired. Just got fingers crossed!
> 
> How is everyone??xx

oh oh Rach!! Don't google anymore!! praying and fx'ed it's nothing bad! 

afm..well not much really, same old. no af, cd44. Had a crazy night last night...i kept waking up, dreamt all night! so i'm feeling a little tired..and my temp went wayyy up lol.. I think it's just because of my restless night. :shrug: and still having creamy, tinted brown cm. I have no idea what's going on!:cry:


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- so glad to hear from you!!!

Stacey- you sound pregnantish to me. When is your appt? If you are not pg then you need something to start your period. Cd44 is crazy!!

Molly- something about the TWW makes me want to go shopping and spend lots of money. But I am not looking for household goods, cosmetics are my weakness and I am so yearning for new jeans!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Rainy- I just noticed you're from pacific nw. Is that why you call yourself Rainymama? Seattle or Oregon? I'm nosy, I know. I'm here in California along with Edens. I love this site because there are women from so many different countries, but I feel like the pacific coast are my neighbors. LOL! Love all you gals though!

Stacy- how long have you had mirena out for? My cycles at first were super shoert one month, then super long the next. Sucks!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, so sorry you dont have af for a bfp yet! come on already, right?! you do kind of sound pregnant. FX for some good news soon! :)

gabby- how are ya doin?! im stalking your other thread. haha hope you get a nice dark bfp in a couple days!

liz- your temps look good!! :) no symptoms here for me yet. only 3 dpo so i guess thats to be expected. we both got some pretty perfect timing this round! wahoooooo!!! :)
and btw i spent a bunch of money on shelves for the walls, little trinkets, candles, etc to put on them... picture frames, new curtains, an area rug. i have a problem!! haha id rather buy stuff for my house than clothes any day! not normal!

lucy- have you made a dr.s appt yet? i may have already asked u about it... if so, sorry. lol cant wait to see your bean!

afm, nothing too new, ladies! cant wait to get to 7-8-9dpo so the real ss can begin for me. oh yeaaa baby! we are about to bbq here... and i got tricked into watching Thomas and Friends with DS for the evening. he is obsessed! hope everyone is doing fantastic!


----------



## sjones1125

gabbyskyy said:


> Rainy- I just noticed you're from pacific nw. Is that why you call yourself Rainymama? Seattle or Oregon? I'm nosy, I know. I'm here in California along with Edens. I love this site because there are women from so many different countries, but I feel like the pacific coast are my neighbors. LOL! Love all you gals though!
> 
> Stacy- how long have you had mirena out for? My cycles at first were super shoert one month, then super long the next. Sucks!

My mirena fell out on the 16th of Jan :(..i had my withdrawal bleeding on the 18th i think and it lasted for like 4-5 days..Haven't had a period since then :(

Liz- It's on the 28th...I'm going to call and see if they have any other opening with a diff doctor and hopefully I can get in sooner...This is really driving me nuts!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey, so sorry you dont have af for a bfp yet! come on already, right?! you do kind of sound pregnant. FX for some good news soon! :)
> 
> gabby- how are ya doin?! im stalking your other thread. haha hope you get a nice dark bfp in a couple days!
> 
> liz- your temps look good!! :) no symptoms here for me yet. only 3 dpo so i guess thats to be expected. we both got some pretty perfect timing this round! wahoooooo!!! :)
> and btw i spent a bunch of money on shelves for the walls, little trinkets, candles, etc to put on them... picture frames, new curtains, an area rug. i have a problem!! haha id rather buy stuff for my house than clothes any day! not normal!
> 
> lucy- have you made a dr.s appt yet? i may have already asked u about it... if so, sorry. lol cant wait to see your bean!
> 
> afm, nothing too new, ladies! cant wait to get to 7-8-9dpo so the real ss can begin for me. oh yeaaa baby! we are about to bbq here... and i got tricked into watching Thomas and Friends with DS for the evening. he is obsessed! hope everyone is doing fantastic!

Yes!!!! lol...I LOVE shopping for my house lol...


----------



## gabbyskyy

Taurus- I'm good! It's been awhile since I've been on here. I'm hoping to see a progression, but for now it's in god's hands. We're about to bbq too right now. Hubs just lit the grill, we're doing baby backs. Yummmmmm! What are you guys q'in?


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, you sound like me. it took roughly 40 days after my withdrawal bleed for me to get my period... after that it was clockwork! 
im glad you share my interest in home goods! im seriously obsessed. i love re-decorating rooms... moving things around. making it feel new all the time. i get bored when its the same for too long!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly/Stacey- I am currently looking for a new dresser and itching to get a new sofa and love seat, but with DH's job situation so shitty at the moment we are definitely holding off. I could go for some candles, though for sure. I love anything that smells good.

Gabby- yes, it rains here ALL THE TIME. I live in Portland. I couldn't think of anything else when I signed up! :)

Molly- I was definitely having lower back pain today, but I am also having shoulder pain so I am afraid it is related to that. Symptoms or no, I AM PREGNANT, JUST LIKE YOU! :) Thomas and Friends drives me crazy, I don't know why but I'd rather watch Caillou!

Stacey- I hope you can get in sooner so you can get this show on the road!!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I know, me too! Hubby at first didn't want to try for another, so we were just going to let it happen when it happens. But I can't..I want to know when exactly it will happen! he told me today I was obsessed with TTC. LOL. My house if full of candles! I love anything hazelnut of pumpkin scented! I need a new area rug, but these kids keep spilling stuff!

Molly- Thomas and friends does drive me nuts, Even Caillou! lol..I much rather dragon tales!

What do you guys think of my chart?


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats gabby! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I really am baffled by your chart. I do not know. If you haven't yet I think you should switch to temping vaginally. I was weirded out at first, but I have been conducting an experiment and have been temping orally as well. My oral temps fluctuate. Sometimes I have had my mouth open due to a stuffy nose and my mouth is cooler than it should be. Also, I think the temp in your mouth can vary slightly depending on the position of the thermometer. Oh and must add, I have 2 thermometers and I do not mix them up!! Ha!!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I really am baffled by your chart. I do not know. If you haven't yet I think you should switch to temping vaginally. I was weirded out at first, but I have been conducting an experiment and have been temping orally as well. My oral temps fluctuate. Sometimes I have had my mouth open due to a stuffy nose and my mouth is cooler than it should be. Also, I think the temp in your mouth can vary slightly depending on the position of the thermometer. Oh and must add, I have 2 thermometers and I do not mix them up!! Ha!!

LMAO! That made me laugh, DH thinks i'm losing it haha..I do temp vaginally. I'm not sure what's up with that spike there...So here's something that happened earlier **TMI Alert** We were dtd, and when he pulled out..There was a bunch of beige/creamy looking cm...more beige than white tho...Is that normal after O? I thought it usually dries up? Maybe I didn't ovulate? That's pretty much the only thing I can come up with..Could I still be pregnant and still getting BFN's?


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, so glad you have 2 thermometers. LOL even though I was sure you did as I was reading... I was still going to ask for fun!! hah

stacey- I had a big ol huge amount of white creamy CM at 2dpo!! I hope it means we are knocked up. :)


----------



## perfectno3

Well another bfn for me today:-( af due thurs/fri so I won't give up till then. Still feeling sick every day, still weird dreams, lots of milky discharge, so still keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## bbear690

Sorry to hear that perfectno3 I am not testing now until either Af turns up or next week sometime, hate seeing Bfn :(


Still feel I am in with a chance though so will just see what next week brings


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbear- I love the pics in your siggy! All so beautiful!

It's 5am and I am UP ladies! Whats up w that?! DS woke up, wanted a drink, then a story read to him?! Ummmm...... Lol spoiled! But. He went right back to sleep afterwards, unfortunately its not that easy for me. Maybe he is waking me up in the middle of the night to re-train me for a new baby! Haha smart kid. Hehehe there is nothin in this world quite like those sleepless nights with a newborn! So worth it tho.

Hope everyone is having a fabulous day, wherever you are.


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok!

Babyo so glad your all ok! Awful behaviour from the psycho ex, but in your favour, you have clear evidence now and hopefully a way forward to ending her involvement in your lives, and securing a stable future for the little man too. I hope it as stress free as possible for you all. How many dpo are you now??

Gabby I have had a positive every day since last Tuesday, but after so many chemical mc&#8217;s, I&#8217;m reluctant to feel positive about anything. Just keeping my fingers crossed! Thats great you got another line, keep testing an I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll see them getting darker! Love that you totally took one apart to see it properly lol, thats the kind of manic thing I&#8217;d do!! Frers are very good though, if there&#8217;s a line, then it&#8217;s picked up your hormone! Good luck!!

Rainy I&#8217;ve taken vitBcomplex100&#8217;s for the last 9months, and they&#8217;ve definitely helped strengthen the different parts of my cycle. 

Jonesy I&#8217;m not googling any more lol!! You can seriously analyze yourself to death! I hope you can try and get an earlier dr&#8217;s apt, just so you can get your cycles under way properly. I can&#8217;t make much sense of your chart either I&#8217;m sorry, I think as soon as you get af, you&#8217;ll start to see a real pattern. Mirena, as good as it is, can be a right pain after removal. I hope it all gets sorted soon for you.

Molly I&#8217;ll be making a docs aptmnt tomorrow, hopefully for sometime this week! Or I might go straight to the Early Pregnancy Unit, they have my history there, so are more likely to do an early scan! When are you going to start testing??

BBear and perfect, just keep positive till af comes, I&#8217;m sure this is your cycle!

Afm, still no sign of af, temp up again, mild cramping, boobs not quite so sore though. It&#8217;s such a flippin rollercoaster. And OH isn&#8217;t helping at the mo bless him. I totally understand how he&#8217;s feeling, he&#8217;s scared to think about this being true in case we lose it again. But I&#8217;m so happy and trying to be positive that its really getting me down. He&#8217;s said he doesn&#8217;t want to talk about it at all, and doesn&#8217;t want to hear me talking about it either. An I&#8217;m totally banned from telling anyone!! Not even parents! Perhaps it&#8217;s me being unreasonable, I dunno. Sorry to rant xx
Have a lovely Sunday girlies xx


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- when did you start temping vaginally? Just curious about which temps on your chart were taken that way. Beige cervical mucus sure sounds like more pg symptoms. All will be revealed at the dr. I think you should take weekly HPTs until you have your appt or until AF shows 

Molly- hahahaha just thinking about you wondering whether or not I was swapping one thermometer out one hole and into another. Ha!
Also I think big globs of CM after ovulation is another sign that you are pregnant. Can't wait for that positive HPT!! When are you testing? I will test next Saturday if I do not have AF. I'll be 13dpo, but AF isn't actually due till a few days later. 

Rach- I have compared all of your charts and it seems like your temps are higher more days this month, except for October.
I understand where DH is coming from, but for me it would be impossible not to discuss it. If my DH wouldn't talk about it I would ask him to think of one person that he thought I could confide in until we were confident and ready to tell family.


----------



## perfectno3

What a rubbishy day, cold wet and windy:-(
I am feeling really down. Today I'm 9/10 dpo today. Af due 8/9th march. Brought frer and thought it would tell me today:-( 
Cant stop
Thinking about it. I actually feel I could be pregnant. So much cm all milky white, so much I'm wearing a panty liner, sorry if tmi! 
Plus the funny twinges in my lower tummy/pelvic area. Feeling sicky. Bizarre dreams, (I actually dreamt about a crystal glass hair dryer and the handle was an Ann Summers rabbit!!) not sure why that says about me! Plus been so tearful, the smallest thing, even remotely sad, and I tear up!


----------



## RainyMama

Perfect- sorry for the awful weather. We have the same here in Oregon. 
I think you could definitely be pregnant. But, you know me, I think everyone is pregnant. Sigh. Keep positive and if you can maybe take a day off from testing? Especially if testing is making you sad. I think some ladies don't get positives till much later on. I hear the "gold standard" of test days is 14dpo. Hang in there luv! We are here for you.


----------



## lucyoz34

Rainy, I think in October I was trying soy isoflavins, it's meant to be the natural version of clomid, and it did change my cycle a bit. Lengthened my luteal phase. I think my current chart is the only one that is triphasic. I don't know whether to carry on temping or not. Ive managed to persuade oh to let me tell my sister, we're so close, and she knows we've been having fertility treatment, I don't want to fib to her. I'm really happy with that! I think my sisters happy too, she hasn't stopped crying since I told her!!!

Perfect 9/10 dpo is still very early hun, don't give up hope yet! Your symptoms all sound good. I had literally the feintest line in the world at 9/10dpo, I'm not even sure it was there lol! Keep positive!! Are you going to test again tomorrow?? 

Iv just eaten the most humongous slice of the stickiest chocolate cake!! It was gorgeous!!! It was my handsome sons birthday cake, but I think I chose it more for me hehe!!! He's 15 today, how old do I feel!!!!


----------



## perfectno3

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just impatient! 
I won't properly give up hope till af shows. 

Lucy- my son will be 15 in June. It is scary they grow up so fast.


----------



## taurusmom05

rach- so glad DH came around about you telling your sister at least! That's wonderful! I think you should relish in this moment instead of being worried or afraid. This is it... enjoy it :) I cant tell you how incredibly happy I am for you!!!!! I can't wait to see your early scan. woo hoo!! I think I am going to test 3/14. Thats 14dpo.... BUT... since this was my first time using opk's... idk if I geared up to O, didnt, then O'ed later... or if I usually get my surge at that point in time... so basically I cant decide if my period is due when it usually is and i just have a shorter LP (which would be 3/10) or if af will show later. I hope this makes sense?? lol
I will probably start testing everyday starting from 8dpo... bc im crazy like that. lol as crazy as it sounds to me right now, i know i will still most likely do it. hah

liz- i totally LOL'd at your comment. haha Next Saturday is the day my af is scheduled to come, but if you read my comment to Rach, im not really sure whats going to happen. maybe ill test with you for fun!!!!

perfect- youre SO not out yet! you have good signs... especially if there are different from your af symptoms. im excited for you! just wait a couple more days and test again. FX this is IT!!!!

afm, woke up with an upset stomach today and yesterday. too early for preg symptoms but hey, why not think about it? 4dpo and im already trying to feel for sore boobs. geez, i have problems. lol 

this will be my cycle, this will be my cycle.... this WILL be my cycle.


----------



## perfectno3

I'm really really for such a crude question. But there really isn't anyone else I can ask!!
While I was in bed with my OH last night, he was kind of, down there! And said this morning that I 'taste' different? He said maybe its a symptom of pregnancy? So sorry if tmi.
Any thoughts ladies? 
(so glad you cannot see how embarrassed I am at even asking this)


----------



## taurusmom05

i dont think its tmi at all!!! 

ive read that the different things you eat can change your taste, a bit. if its always been the same... and just this time around its different... i dont see why it couldnt be a sign!!! im off to google it. lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't think it's tmi, but it was a little strange to ask my DH if I taste different now, lol. He said no though so even though I still think you and everyone else are PG, the different taste is probably due to eating something different. :)


----------



## perfectno3

I've just googled it, on women's health it says it's often the case. I hadn't eaten anything different or strongly flavoured at all.
I'm going to take this a good sign, and keep my fingers crossed that I'm pregnant.


----------



## taurusmom05

mellissa! 15 weeks today... exciting!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stand by for BabyO meltdown. Not only is the psycho being psycho and screwing up my sweet SS (he talked to her today and told her he was mad because of what she did to Daddy yesterday and SHE IGNORED HIM TOTALLY AND CHANGED THE SUBJECT) 

I am doing THE EXACT SAME THING THIS CYCLE. I'm in tears. 9 days ago I got a positive opk and I am spotting AGAIN. Exact same day. I have mild cramping. I know it could be implantation bleeding but really, three months in a row of spotting so soon? 

I'm in tears and I'm all alone. Where's that hissy fit icon!?!?!?


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so sorry BabyO. I hope you get things squared away with psycho-ex soon. When are you eligible to meet with a dr regarding the spotting? Can't remember where you're located...my dr wanted us to wait 12 months but I convinced them to start testing at 6 months because OH and his first wife tried unsuccessfully for 4 years about 10 years ago. Sending lots of :hug: your way!


----------



## perfectno3

Sending ((hugs)) babyo
If it makes any difference, I bled throughout both my pregnancies, spotting almost every few weeks. But they were both successful full term babies in the end. 
xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm in the US. I graduated from nursing school with my midwife so I'm not afraid to bug her!

Since I have the whole cervix thing going on I think I can push for testing much earlier. They know I want to have a baby before I have a LEEP.


----------



## sjones1125

lucyoz34 said:


> Rainy, I think in October I was trying soy isoflavins, it's meant to be the natural version of clomid, and it did change my cycle a bit. Lengthened my luteal phase. I think my current chart is the only one that is triphasic. I don't know whether to carry on temping or not. Ive managed to persuade oh to let me tell my sister, we're so close, and she knows we've been having fertility treatment, I don't want to fib to her. I'm really happy with that! I think my sisters happy too, she hasn't stopped crying since I told her!!!
> 
> Perfect 9/10 dpo is still very early hun, don't give up hope yet! Your symptoms all sound good. I had literally the feintest line in the world at 9/10dpo, I'm not even sure it was there lol! Keep positive!! Are you going to test again tomorrow??
> 
> Iv just eaten the most humongous slice of the stickiest chocolate cake!! It was gorgeous!!! It was my handsome sons birthday cake, but I think I chose it more for me hehe!!! He's 15 today, how old do I feel!!!!

OH That is awesome Rach!!! 15 eh? and that cake sure does sound yummy!!!



perfectno3 said:


> I'm really really for such a crude question. But there really isn't anyone else I can ask!!
> While I was in bed with my OH last night, he was kind of, down there! And said this morning that I 'taste' different? He said maybe its a symptom of pregnancy? So sorry if tmi.
> Any thoughts ladies?
> (so glad you cannot see how embarrassed I am at even asking this)

 I've actually heard that you taste like what you eat. So maybe it's something diff you ate? If not..Then FX'ed it's a GOOD sign!!!!



OperationBbyO said:


> Stand by for BabyO meltdown. Not only is the psycho being psycho and screwing up my sweet SS (he talked to her today and told her he was mad because of what she did to Daddy yesterday and SHE IGNORED HIM TOTALLY AND CHANGED THE SUBJECT)
> 
> I am doing THE EXACT SAME THING THIS CYCLE. I'm in tears. 9 days ago I got a positive opk and I am spotting AGAIN. Exact same day. I have mild cramping. I know it could be implantation bleeding but really, three months in a row of spotting so soon?
> 
> I'm in tears and I'm all alone. Where's that hissy fit icon!?!?!?

*Sending lot and lots of hugs and positive thinking Operation*
What a F*** B**** (sorry) She's not doing all this to me and she's pissing me off! I Pray you get this issue resolved. I can't and I don't think I'll ever understand why there are Mom's like her in this world..Ppl like that shouldn't be able to have kids! ughh 

Liz- Funny thing you ask that..I just thought about the temping It's on cd 31...and If you look at my chart...That's where I supposedly O'd? I really think I didn't. I'm so done with this :cry: It's very frustrating!


----------



## OperationBbyO

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

That's where I'm at right now.

I must stay positive. This could very well be implantation. I do not have a luteal phase defect. ~channels progesterone thoughts~ It IS implantation. (How's that?) I am fine. I will be fine. These cramps are good. It means something is jackhammering into my uterus right now.

I can do this. I can do this. I can do this.


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Liz- Funny thing you ask that..I just thought about the temping It's on cd 31...and If you look at my chart...That's where I supposedly O'd? I really think I didn't. I'm so done with this :cry: It's very frustrating!

Hmm, you didn't happen to have another thermometer that you kept temping orally with, did you? It's definitely harder to see any kind of pattern since you temped half the cycle orally and the other half vaginally. :( I hope your AF comes soon so you can start with a fresh cycle and temp all the way through. Also, what are all the open circles? Did you wake earlier or later than normal causing the open circles? That also makes it hard to see a pattern. When I was temping, I found it helpful to write a note on FF with the temp and time taken and then if it was earlier or later than my normal, I would enter the adjusted temp into my chart. Then I still had a record of the real temp/time just in case the pattern didn't become clear and didn't have any open circles. I definitely agree with TCOYF though that it takes 3-4 cycles of temping to begin seeing the pattern of your particular cycle. I thought that was stupid at first but it definitely worked out that way for me. :)


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> Liz- Funny thing you ask that..I just thought about the temping It's on cd 31...and If you look at my chart...That's where I supposedly O'd? I really think I didn't. I'm so done with this :cry: It's very frustrating!
> 
> Hmm, you didn't happen to have another thermometer that you kept temping orally with, did you? It's definitely harder to see any kind of pattern since you temped half the cycle orally and the other half vaginally. :( I hope your AF comes soon so you can start with a fresh cycle and temp all the way through. Also, what are all the open circles? Did you wake earlier or later than normal causing the open circles? That also makes it hard to see a pattern. When I was temping, I found it helpful to write a note on FF with the temp and time taken and then if it was earlier or later than my normal, I would enter the adjusted temp into my chart. Then I still had a record of the real temp/time just in case the pattern didn't become clear and didn't have any open circles. I definitely agree with TCOYF though that it takes 3-4 cycles of temping to begin seeing the pattern of your particular cycle. I thought that was stupid at first but it definitely worked out that way for me. :)Click to expand...

Yeah I have another one that I used before, It wasn't bbt one tho. Open circles are different times yes...It really sucks that my hubby is going to start working nights, BUT the good thing about that is that I'll be sleeping all through the night without him wanting to stay up late! 


OperationBbyO said:


> :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> That's where I'm at right now.
> 
> I must stay positive. This could very well be implantation. I do not have a luteal phase defect. ~channels progesterone thoughts~ It IS implantation. (How's that?) I am fine. I will be fine. These cramps are good. It means something is jackhammering into my uterus right now.
> 
> I can do this. I can do this. I can do this.

 YES YOU CAN! YES YOU CAN! YES YOU CAN!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

What do you guys think about Vitex?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- :(
My heart broke when I read that you are all alone. I wish I could come pick you up and feed you comfort food and give you a hug. In virtual spirit, you are not alone. I am so eager for you to speak with your MW. If this is not implantation spitting you need those special tests done, I think. The hormonal tests done throughout your cycle. Did you have those already? 

Stacey I will look at your chart again after I start dinner.


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- I am so sorry you are going thru all this stressful drama right now! FX it ends VERY soon and (((((((hugs)))))))) a million of em! It very well could be ib! I love the positive thinking... getting all worked up will make the whole situation worse. I believe it is ib! This will result in a bfp! positive positive positive!

afm, can time go ANY slower? seriously? I could have sworn 2 more cycles have passed since I o'ed. lol This has been turning out to be the most boring tww, ever. I need a project! Tonight I am having my hubby and his friend move around the furniture in my house... and tomorrow ill be getting stuff to redecorate my family room. tee hee... my DH hates it when I get into a redecorating fit. "put it here... ok hmm, no lets move it back over here... errr umm... nah i think itll look best over here. last time, i swear. you know what? i think i like it where we had it the first time" haha it seriously drives him nuts!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> babyo- I am so sorry you are going thru all this stressful drama right now! FX it ends VERY soon and (((((((hugs)))))))) a million of em! It very well could be ib! I love the positive thinking... getting all worked up will make the whole situation worse. I believe it is ib! This will result in a bfp! positive positive positive!
> 
> afm, can time go ANY slower? seriously? I could have sworn 2 more cycles have passed since I o'ed. lol This has been turning out to be the most boring tww, ever. I need a project! Tonight I am having my hubby and his friend move around the furniture in my house... and tomorrow ill be getting stuff to redecorate my family room. tee hee... my DH hates it when I get into a redecorating fit. "put it here... ok hmm, no lets move it back over here... errr umm... nah i think itll look best over here. last time, i swear. you know what? i think i like it where we had it the first time" haha it seriously drives him nuts!


HAHAH that's funny! I rather do it all by myself! i'm 5ft and I swear I move it all by myself!! LOL. I got some new candles today...Vanilla spice and it smells oh so good!! They're burning as I type lol.

my boobs are actually a little sore today...but my cervix feels kind of low. so maybe it's just af finally about to start..I pray it does!!! I have to put to use the 100 opk's i ordered the other day! I'm taking Melatonin today..So I can hopefully sleep all night! 

Liz- are you enjoying the nice day??? I opened up my windows!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think next cycle will be way better for your chart because you'll be temping vaginally the whole time and your hubby won't be around to keep you up! Haha :) It is definitely confusing to switch from oral to vaginal, but it sure seems like if you did ovulate that it would've happened on CD31. And then being 14 DPO would make sense that you would get AF now, maybe that is what is coming???? 

Molly- ummmmm I totally had something to tell you but now I can't think of it. Must not have been that important. :)
I agree, time is the ENEMY! OH! I just remembered, I have read somewhere that your ovulation day is variable, but your LP should stay about the same. I think this has not been true so far for me, but I guess I am weird?

Rach- happy b-day to your son! The cake sounds wonderful. Hmm, now I really want some cake :)

BabyO- still thinking about you. This is terrible. You are having a shitty couple of months. But, if we are going to keep it positive, I wonder if women who are prone to spotting anyway are more likely to get implantation spotting? Know what I mean? So it is possible you're knocked up and the little bean is just burrowing in and getting nice and comfy and your uterus has a tendency to get a little spotty and that is all that is happening. Where is FH right now? Is he around? 

"Symptom": I just nearly threw up when I smelled some old grease. Hubby said I am crazy and it hardly smelled like anything at all. Unfortunately I have a sensitive nose regularly so this isn't unusual, however certainly don't usually feel like throwing up.


----------



## OperationBbyO

FH is with SS right now. I have to go to a conference before I join him at the end of the week although SS will be gone by then. :( I miss the little guy. 

I went to Wal-Mart and bought a 3 pack of FRER. I will test if I get a faint line or on Tuesday/Wednesday. I've been dizzy/nauseated all day so I am desperately hoping that means something. I've had all the crazy GI stuff again the last few days like last time (but then I ate Indian food, so who knows.) :shrug:

I just really really hope it's a BFP :baby: because my alternative is luteal phase defect and I don't want that!!! I don't want to shove stuff up my hoo haa every month. :wacko:

~breaks out the internet cheapies~

If I am pregnant again I must be super fertile or something. Maybe OH has super spermies? :spermy:


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- when will you take an IC??? Do it now!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Negative on the IC. It's only DPO9 though so that's to be expected.


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks for the update, 9dpo is super early. I want to test at 7 dpo!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I peed on one yesterday just because I could!!! hahahaha


----------



## babydreamers

Hi everyone, hope everyone is having a good time. Sounds promising for a few BFPs this month! Looking forward to hearing who gets lucky this time

Taurus - Lots of creamy DC seems to come up a lot in threads where women end up with BFP so FX'd

Operation - Golfball hail sounds like hell! Im sorry to hear your getting frustrated with all the spotting and I loved the tantrum. You are never really alone - always plenty of your online friends to chat with. Good luck getting your BFP in the next couple of days

BBear and Perfect - sorry to hear about your BFNs. Chin up, its hard to chill out I know

Lucy/Rach - things sound like theyre going well for you - 16 dpo now? It must be nerve racking but hopefully the progesterone will do its job. I have a very good feeling about this little bean

Stacey - Hold in there, Im sure one or the other has to arrive in the next couple of days, you must be going nuts! 

Rainy - I have a very strong feeling about you this month, your chart looks great, BD looks well timed and nausea sounds very promising. Hold out a few more days before testing - you'll only be disappointed if you test too early. And Im sure last month was a fluke and hopefully you'll go back to having regular cycles

AFM - Just got back from our little trip away which is why I havent been online. Had a lovely time chilling out in the daintree rainforest in a beautiful house with stunning views. It was just what I needed, it was stinking hot though and no air con and only 1 fan! Managed to get some well timed BD on the evening of day 10, borderline + OPK day 11, more - this morning (day 12), this time used pre-seed. DH has promised to BD again when he gets back from the doctors so Im feeling positive about this month. Im going to check my OPK again this evening to see if its getting fainter - in which case I think I can assume my + would have been overnight CD 11/12. Oh and I drank 1.5L grapefruit juice in 3 days! 
Im hoping I can remain non-crazy this cycle, have a good friend visiting CD 17-22 so Im really hoping that will keep me completely distracted
Anyway better go and get ready to BD...Wish me luck


----------



## bbear690

Another bfn today but I am going by a 28 day cycle and so not out til Af arrives I suppose 

Just really want to see a hint of a line lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Negative for me today too. Aching on left side continues. TMI ALERT! I had a little more spotting in my panties yesterday after the spotting when I went to the bathroom but nothing since then. 

My body is sooooo weird. I really don't think the chances of me getting pregnant two cycles in a row is all that high, but I am keeping the faith. No word from my MW yet.


UPDATE: MW says if I'm not pregnant then to have my progesterone checked 7 days post ovulation next cycle. Progress either way!

And now: Lots more spotting. :( I really think AF is on the way.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so happy that your MW will look into this without delay. I am bummed about your spotting though. Let us know if AF shows for real. Are you still cramping?

BBear- sorry for the BFN that is a big fat bummer!! We neeeed some BFPs!

Dreamers- your vacation sounded like h.e.a.v.e.n :)
I am so glad you got some action!!! Did you guys BD again after DH came back from his appt? I am dying to know!!

My temp went down 1/10th of a degree today, but I took it 20 minutes early. I have been having crazy hot flashes, I took my temp before work and it was 99.5, but only 67 degrees in the house! I have more nausea today, but I have felt this way before. I felt this way in January. And TMI I haven't had a good #2 for a few days so I think that is making me feel icky.
None of my symptoms say anything one way or the other. However I feel like I am not pregnant. I really don't know if I can wait till Saturday to test. But I really don't want to see a BFN, so part of me wants to hold off until she is actually late. Not until March 16th!!! I am screwed....


----------



## perfectno3

aw baby0. youre in my thoughts honey xxx


----------



## sjones1125

babydreamers said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is having a good time. Sounds promising for a few BFPs this month! Looking forward to hearing who gets lucky this time
> 
> Taurus - Lots of creamy DC seems to come up a lot in threads where women end up with BFP so FX'd
> 
> Operation - Golfball hail sounds like hell! Im sorry to hear your getting frustrated with all the spotting and I loved the tantrum. You are never really alone - always plenty of your online friends to chat with. Good luck getting your BFP in the next couple of days
> 
> BBear and Perfect - sorry to hear about your BFNs. Chin up, its hard to chill out I know
> 
> Lucy/Rach - things sound like theyre going well for you - 16 dpo now? It must be nerve racking but hopefully the progesterone will do its job. I have a very good feeling about this little bean
> 
> Stacey - Hold in there, Im sure one or the other has to arrive in the next couple of days, you must be going nuts!
> 
> Rainy - I have a very strong feeling about you this month, your chart looks great, BD looks well timed and nausea sounds very promising. Hold out a few more days before testing - you'll only be disappointed if you test too early. And Im sure last month was a fluke and hopefully you'll go back to having regular cycles
> 
> AFM - Just got back from our little trip away which is why I havent been online. Had a lovely time chilling out in the daintree rainforest in a beautiful house with stunning views. It was just what I needed, it was stinking hot though and no air con and only 1 fan! Managed to get some well timed BD on the evening of day 10, borderline + OPK day 11, more - this morning (day 12), this time used pre-seed. DH has promised to BD again when he gets back from the doctors so Im feeling positive about this month. Im going to check my OPK again this evening to see if its getting fainter - in which case I think I can assume my + would have been overnight CD 11/12. Oh and I drank 1.5L grapefruit juice in 3 days!
> Im hoping I can remain non-crazy this cycle, have a good friend visiting CD 17-22 so Im really hoping that will keep me completely distracted
> Anyway better go and get ready to BD...Wish me luck

WOOOHOOO for BD'ing!!! FX'ed you catch that egg!!!
Glad to hear you have fun on ur vacation!!!



bbear690 said:


> Another bfn today but I am going by a 28 day cycle and so not out til Af arrives I suppose
> Just really want to see a hint of a line lol

That's right!!! You're not out til AF shows! FX'ed!!!!!!



OperationBbyO said:


> Negative for me today too. Aching on left side continues. TMI ALERT! I had a little more spotting in my panties yesterday after the spotting when I went to the bathroom but nothing since then.
> 
> My body is sooooo weird. I really don't think the chances of me getting pregnant two cycles in a row is all that high, but I am keeping the faith. No word from my MW yet.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: MW says if I'm not pregnant then to have my progesterone checked 7 days post ovulation next cycle. Progress either way!
> 
> And now: Lots more spotting. :( I really think AF is on the way.

Sorry Operation :( Not out yet tho!..I'm still thinking positive!!!!!!!



RainyMama said:


> Babyo- I am so happy that your MW will look into this without delay. I am bummed about your spotting though. Let us know if AF shows for real. Are you still cramping?
> 
> BBear- sorry for the BFN that is a big fat bummer!! We neeeed some BFPs!
> 
> Dreamers- your vacation sounded like h.e.a.v.e.n :)
> I am so glad you got some action!!! Did you guys BD again after DH came back from his appt? I am dying to know!!
> 
> My temp went down 1/10th of a degree today, but I took it 20 minutes early. I have been having crazy hot flashes, I took my temp before work and it was 99.5, but only 67 degrees in the house! I have more nausea today, but I have felt this way before. I felt this way in January. And TMI I haven't had a good #2 for a few days so I think that is making me feel icky.
> None of my symptoms say anything one way or the other. However I feel like I am not pregnant. I really don't know if I can wait till Saturday to test. But I really don't want to see a BFN, so part of me wants to hold off until she is actually late. Not until March 16th!!! I am screwed....

HAHA yes you are!!! I couldn't wait if I were you!!! Keeping my fingers crossed this is it Liz!!! 

afm- well nothing different..just a diff day lol...I took a test and off course it was negative. I ordered Vitex and it should be here in a day or too.. Hopefully I'll get started before I go for my appointment. I'm pretty bummed..DH seems to have changed his mind about having another baby. He mentioned getting a vasectomy :cry: Hopefully he's not too tired tonight so we can talk...


----------



## RainyMama

VASECTOMY? Wtf??


----------



## OperationBbyO

RainyMama said:


> VASECTOMY? Wtf??

Ditto. That's a big change from let's have a baby! 

Rainy--I'm keeping the faith that your BFP is on the way. 1.8 of us have to get pregnant this month!!! lol


afm---I have on and off stabbing ice pick style pains in my lower abdomen, I'm super dizzy and I'm nauseated. I feel like crap. I blame hormones! (Down with hormones.) I may head home from work early because it's hard to concentrate with a body clearly trying to coup.


----------



## gardenofedens

omg, a vasectomy? wow, what a change! i hope you can change his mind the other way around :(


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> VASECTOMY? Wtf??

My thoughts exactly! I really don't know what he's thinking...But I plan on changing his mind, I've always wanted to have a big family, and he knows that. I think he was just in a crappy mood because he had to go back to work lol. He always seems to get that way the day before. Men I tell you. He kind of thought the same way when we had my first...His idea is, That if he changed his mind he can always have it reversed. *sigh* I WILL CHANGE HIS MIND!!!




OperationBbyO said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> VASECTOMY? Wtf??
> 
> Ditto. That's a big change from let's have a baby!
> 
> Rainy--I'm keeping the faith that your BFP is on the way. 1.8 of us have to get pregnant this month!!!
> 
> 
> afm---I have on and off stabbing ice pick style pains in my lower abdomen, I'm super dizzy and I'm nauseated. I feel like crap. I blame hormones! (Down with hormones.) I may head home from work early because it's hard to concentrate with a body clearly trying to coup.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## perfectno3

Wow! Huge change! I hope you talk him round. Maybe he's just worried he's letting you down?


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> VASECTOMY? Wtf??
> 
> My thoughts exactly! I really don't know what he's thinking...But I plan on changing his mind, I've always wanted to have a big family, and he knows that. I think he was just in a crappy mood because he had to go back to work lol. He always seems to get that way the day before. Men I tell you. He kind of thought the same way when we had my first...His idea is, That if he changed his mind he can always have it reversed. *sigh* I WILL CHANGE HIS MIND!!!Click to expand...

Well, let him know that YES it can be reversed but it doesn't always work and I don't things don't operate as well afterward. My aunt had two kids before her husband had a vasectomy and then about 5 years later they decided to have a third. She has learning disabilities, vision problems, and speech problems. May or may not be related, of course, but why take the chance? I've made it clear to DH that when we're done, he's getting one because I don't want to be on birth control ever again, but he's not getting it done until we are completely sure we're done having kids...


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- let us know after you guys talk. 

Babyo- I am sorry you feel like crap. I also feel like crap. I really hope we are feeling like crap due to sustaining a tiny new life. 

I cannot believe my lack of willpower, but I will probably test on an IC tomorrow. 
Someone talk me out of it!


----------



## RainyMama

Well I have confirmed that I am crazy. All info I am finding says nausea at this point (8dpo) could only be caused by progesterone. Any amount of HCG would be too small, even if I already implanted. Oh well, doesn't mean I am not pregnant of course. I don't know why I have to relearn this fact every cycle!! I am a hopelessly hopeful dreamer, I guess. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

RainyMama said:


> Well I have confirmed that I am crazy. All info I am finding says nausea at this point (8dpo) could only be caused by progesterone. Any amount of HCG would be too small, even if I already implanted. Oh well, doesn't mean I am not pregnant of course. I don't know why I have to relearn this fact every cycle!! I am a hopelessly hopeful dreamer, I guess. :)

I can't come up with any reason for me to feel nauseated and dizzy. It's the dizzy that's killing me. At this point my progesterone is probably in the toilet so I can't even use that as an excuse. I wish AF would hurry up and get here already so I can be CD1 again!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

rainy, i am the same way. got more globs of creamy cm today where im usually dry at this point... however... ive read on numerous sites that you cant really tell anything by cm. im holding on to a dream! lol
how many dpo are you now?! im gonna start a calendar with everyones cycles so i know when touch base. haha i can only imagine DH's face now... whats all this on this calendar? oh, its just my online friends periods and ovulation days so i can get in touch with them when its time to pee on a stick! bahahaha

stacey- he better relax with all that vasectomy talk! i wanna see an update where he has completely changed his mind! lololol im sure he was just in a mood. men get that way! once you get that bfp he will wonder why he ever even said that! :)

babyo- wow all those symptoms you are going thru! sheesh, shouldnt you be knocked up?! lol i hope you figure it out one way or another very soon. im so anxious to see what happens! i hope this is it... pls pls pls!! i am telepathically speaking with your eggs and OH spermies... telling them to get it together and make it happen! we are tired of the confusion! :)

afm, not much! really... im bored. bought more home decor today. LOL throw pillows, candle holders, an area rug for the family room, a wicker vase. i have a serious problem. hehehehehe
im 5dpo! had a couple more globs of creamy cm... but like earlier stated ive read a bunch of different places you cant tell anything about pregnancy with cm. whatever. lol
can i be at least 10dpo already? pretty pls?

whats on everyones agenda for this week?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Tauraus---REDECORATING!!! My wedding is coming up and giving me the urge to purge! Most of my furniture is either from my first marriage or what I bought as soon as I split. It needs to die!

I am thinking of anchoring the new living room around this couch. I'm obsessed with anthro but not with their prices. I thought this gave kind of the same feel.


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- omgggg that sofa is divine! i adore it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and youre right, it does give off the same vibe. id so love some new furniture right now! please buy that beautiful piece of furniture!
ive got my living room that has black leather furniture, its very modern with gray/black/red... then you have my country family room with browns/greens/creams. lol my house has no flow. every room is very different from the next. im constantly changing stuff up, selling or giving away my older stuff and starting over.


----------



## taurusmom05

you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
question! would you guys get Mirena again??


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
> question! would you guys get Mirena again??

Yes without a doubt. I have many other medical issues and the mirena helps control 3 of them and isn't just birth control to me. But I would have to decide how long I want to wait between children as to when to get it again. I'm in month 19 now and if its going tobe this hard for one then 2 may be a long time trying.

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with all that's going on but am busy right now and have had a crash in my condition so lots of bed rest.

Hoping to catch up in the next week or so but by then there will probably be loads more info :) Such a busy thread :)

:hug: and :dust: to all


----------



## RainyMama

taurusmom05 said:


> you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
> question! would you guys get Mirena again??

No. And I would not recommend it to a friend who would want the alleged immediate return to fertility after removal that my doctor told me about when she sold me on it. TTC is confusing and mysterious enough without adding Mirena into the equation to make such crazy cycles!!
I think that was a bit of an "oversell".


----------



## sjones1125

Will let you guys know what we decide after we talk to night...I just have a minute to get on here right now..and I wanted to show you guys these OPk's
do they look kind of darkish to you guys? first was 7 30 am..the other was 7 pm...it's been a few more than 5 mins on the second one.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2027.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5









CIMG2043.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
> question! would you guys get Mirena again??

I wouldn't recommend it, That thing messed me up!
I'm REALLY obsessed with this thread!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Tauraus---REDECORATING!!! My wedding is coming up and giving me the urge to purge! Most of my furniture is either from my first marriage or what I bought as soon as I split. It needs to die!
> 
> I am thinking of anchoring the new living room around this couch. I'm obsessed with anthro but not with their prices. I thought this gave kind of the same feel.

That's a nice looking couch! I've been wanting to get some new couches, but I think it's too soon, especially having young kids, and babies(they puke) lol


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
> question! would you guys get Mirena again??
> 
> Yes without a doubt. I have many other medical issues and the mirena helps control 3 of them and isn't just birth control to me. But I would have to decide how long I want to wait between children as to when to get it again. I'm in month 19 now and if its going tobe this hard for one then 2 may be a long time trying.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up with all that's going on but am busy right now and have had a crash in my condition so lots of bed rest.
> 
> Hoping to catch up in the next week or so but by then there will probably be loads more info :) Such a busy thread :)
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to allClick to expand...

Hope you start feeling better SOON!


----------



## gardenofedens

I would. My cycles stopped completely the first year and then were normal the second year I had it. I got af and ovulated on schedule immediately after removal as well so maybe I just got lucky. My bff from high school got pregnant her first cycle after removal too though. I can't remember to take a pill daily for the life of me so that's out of the question. The only other thing I've used was Depo and that causes bone loss and prolonged infertility after stopping it so I'll definitely not ever use that or recommend it to anyone. The Mirena though was great. My hope is to never go back on bc but if I have to, Mirena is the way I'll be going.


----------



## purplepanda

sjones1125 said:


> My thoughts exactly! I really don't know what he's thinking...But I plan on changing his mind, I've always wanted to have a big family, and he knows that. I think he was just in a crappy mood because he had to go back to work lol. He always seems to get that way the day before. Men I tell you. He kind of thought the same way when we had my first...His idea is, That if he changed his mind he can always have it reversed. *sigh* I WILL CHANGE HIS MIND!!!

OMG this is like my DH!!! Not the changing his mind part... actually, he never wanted a baby in the first place. But he kept talking about getting a vasectomy like birth control... he was all "We can just do it, and when we're ready for a baby, I'll get it reversed!" :dohh: Men.



OperationBbyO said:


> I can't come up with any reason for me to feel nauseated and dizzy. It's the dizzy that's killing me. At this point my progesterone is probably in the toilet so I can't even use that as an excuse. I wish AF would hurry up and get here already so I can be CD1 again!!!!

I'm gonna go with you're dizzy because all the blood is being redirected to your uterus to make a nice home for baby. I'm still so hopeful for you!! 



taurusmom05 said:


> how many dpo are you now?! im gonna start a calendar with everyones cycles so i know when touch base. haha i can only imagine DH's face now... whats all this on this calendar? oh, its just my online friends periods and ovulation days so i can get in touch with them when its time to pee on a stick! bahahaha

YES YES YES!!!!!! Does nobody else see the fabulousness of this idea??? We need to start a collaborative google calendar or something that we (well, you) can all post to with AF dates, OV dates, and whatever. I love you ALL and I'm trying to keep it all straight in my head, but there's a lot of dates floating around.......



OperationBbyO said:


> Tauraus---REDECORATING!!! My wedding is coming up and giving me the urge to purge! Most of my furniture is either from my first marriage or what I bought as soon as I split. It needs to die!
> 
> I am thinking of anchoring the new living room around this couch. I'm obsessed with anthro but not with their prices. I thought this gave kind of the same feel.

I ***LOVE*** that couch!! It's brilliant! Get it!



taurusmom05 said:


> you guys... im totally losing interest in the other threads i follow. lol im always here. definitely my fave!
> question! would you guys get Mirena again??

I plan on getting mirena again! Except for the absent sex drive, it's the best BC I've tried, by far. I'm pretty sensitive to the hormones, and every other one has made me sick and/or crazy.

:::AFM:::

You guys... funny story... I've been feeling "girl" lately, even though we were hoping for a boy.... just a random feeling, and some symptoms that are just a little more consistent with a :pink: than a :blue:. So anyway, when O and R came over last week, I told them that, and they gave each other this weird look. So apparently they have a friend who's been 6 for 6 in guessing family's baby's genders correctly (he's Native American who traces his lineage through some medicine man something or other)... and he INSISTS that O & R are having a girl. AND THEN, I went to my appt today (it was fabulous btw) and we heard the heartbeat, and after listening and counting for a minute, the doctor turns to us and- out of the blue- goes "Well it's about 146, that's right in girl baby range!" HA! We laughed. It's a girl, I'm convinced. And now we'll be happy either way- either we're right (girl) or we get what we're rooting for (boy). And we find out NEXT MONTH! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry. That was long. But it was funny (to me) and I had to share!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hey Panda - good to see you. How are you feeling? I was feeling very :boy: but ever since about 13-14 weeks, I'm now very :girl: for some reason. DH has though :girl: from the beginning. I'm completely okay either way. When we first started TTC, I desperately wanted a girl, but after trying and thinking about it, I'm honestly okay with both and can see the perks of each gender. As long as we end up with at least one of each, I'll be good! :)


----------



## perfectno3

Morning ladies!
Another bfn this morning. So why am I am feeling more and more sick by the day? Maybe I'm just sick with disappointment every time only one line appears. 
This is only my first month and it's so so hard to be in limbo... I totally respect those of you who've been trying a while. With my two kids being happy accidents, I thought actually actually planning and trying for baby no 3 would be FUN! So why do I feel so sad:-(

To those that are expecting, are you going to find out what sex baby is? Just curious!


----------



## taurusmom05

perfect- its totally understandable that youre sad. i think that first month is when we all realize maybe it isnt as easy as we thought!! i was so super duper disappointed the first month i got a bfn! its not easy seeing one line so matter how many cycles youre trying. the best advice i can give is to stay positive... any stress with alter and delay your cycle, making it worse. for me, i day dream about what im gonna name him/her in the future, what the nursery will be like... what kind of nick names they will have, what kind of big brother ds is going to be... all positive things with the mentality that it will happen... bc it will, eventually. we have to know its coming! believe it. hang in there... im so sorry you are sad! all the sadness you had from previous bfn's will go away with the one time you see those 2 beautiful pink lines! all of this will just be a memory in the past! :) thats what keeps me holding on!

afm, 6dpo! im getting closer! finally!!!!!!!!!!! havin a bit of mild crampy feelings this evening in my uterus!! lol FX my little fertilized eggy is burrowing and in 3-4 days i can see a bfp! however itll most likely be 6-7 days at least.

heres to all the march bfps we are going to get! hugs and baby dust to all, as im feeling extra positive today!


----------



## taurusmom05

not sure if this was ever posted here or you guys ever saw this picture... but this pic has been posted on another thread i follow... and it really helps with giving me a view into conceiving/implantation. Just thought I would pass it along in case you havent seen it! Just a general info kind of thing!!!!

https://www.implantationbleedinginsight.com/images/implantation_bleeding_1.png


----------



## bbear690

Bfn for me today too, no sign of Af yet though


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Panda! Good to hear from you! 

BBear/Perfect- sorry girlies :( BFNs are NO fun. I hate to see them. My first month TTC I went through A LOT of HPTs. Your experience is reminding me of why I am tempted this month to just wait it out. 

Taurus- 6 DPO, woo hoooooo!! Your blastocyst is hatching at 6DPO! How exciting (according to the pic you posted, of course your little egg might be more efficient :)

At 9 DPO mine is burrowing in, implantation. Yahoo!

Panda/Taurus- google calendar is freakin brilliant. I can't believe we didn't thin of it sooner.

I am back to feeling not pregnant, and after reading about BBear and Perfect's disappointment taking HPTs this month I think I might hold off as long as possible. I get the itch at 9 DPO (today) so I was already talking myself into it. But, there is really no point in testing everyday for the next week as sheer torture when AF isn't even due until March 16th or so! Back to original plan, I will allow myself one test on Saturday and then not again unless AF hasn't shown.


----------



## sjones1125

perfectno3 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Another bfn this morning. So why am I am feeling more and more sick by the day? Maybe I'm just sick with disappointment every time only one line appears.
> This is only my first month and it's so so hard to be in limbo... I totally respect those of you who've been trying a while. With my two kids being happy accidents, I thought actually actually planning and trying for baby no 3 would be FUN! So why do I feel so sad:-(
> 
> To those that are expecting, are you going to find out what sex baby is? Just curious!

I feel ya! sorry about the bfn, I've been getting those for more than a week now..and af hasn't shown :(. Did you have a regular cycle yet after mirena? Sorry if you posted that already. I'm still waiting for my first "real" af to show...It's very frustrating! 



taurusmom05 said:


> perfect- its totally understandable that youre sad. i think that first month is when we all realize maybe it isnt as easy as we thought!! i was so super duper disappointed the first month i got a bfn! its not easy seeing one line so matter how many cycles youre trying. the best advice i can give is to stay positive... any stress with alter and delay your cycle, making it worse. for me, i day dream about what im gonna name him/her in the future, what the nursery will be like... what kind of nick names they will have, what kind of big brother ds is going to be... all positive things with the mentality that it will happen... bc it will, eventually. we have to know its coming! believe it. hang in there... im so sorry you are sad! all the sadness you had from previous bfn's will go away with the one time you see those 2 beautiful pink lines! all of this will just be a memory in the past! :) thats what keeps me holding on!
> 
> afm, 6dpo! im getting closer! finally!!!!!!!!!!! havin a bit of mild crampy feelings this evening in my uterus!! lol FX my little fertilized eggy is burrowing and in 3-4 days i can see a bfp! however itll most likely be 6-7 days at least.
> 
> heres to all the march bfps we are going to get! hugs and baby dust to all, as im feeling extra positive today!

 woohooo!!!!! You always seem so full of energy! lol...I need me some of that!



bbear690 said:


> Bfn for me today too, no sign of Af yet though

Sorry Bbear, Hopefully you get your BFP soon!


RainyMama said:


> Hi Panda! Good to hear from you!
> 
> BBear/Perfect- sorry girlies :( BFNs are NO fun. I hate to see them. My first month TTC I went through A LOT of HPTs. Your experience is reminding me of why I am tempted this month to just wait it out.
> 
> Taurus- 6 DPO, woo hoooooo!! Your blastocyst is hatching at 6DPO! How exciting (according to the pic you posted, of course your little egg might be more efficient :)
> 
> At 9 DPO mine is burrowing in, implantation. Yahoo!
> 
> Panda/Taurus- google calendar is freakin brilliant. I can't believe we didn't thin of it sooner.
> 
> I am back to feeling not pregnant, and after reading about BBear and Perfect's disappointment taking HPTs this month I think I might hold off as long as possible. I get the itch at 9 DPO (today) so I was already talking myself into it. But, there is really no point in testing everyday for the next week as sheer torture when AF isn't even due until March 16th or so! Back to original plan, I will allow myself one test on Saturday and then not again unless AF hasn't shown.

That's the way to do it! It does bum me out every time I get a bfn! FX'd for you Liz!!!!!!

afm- well it snowed some last night so no school for my munchkin...and its actually such a beautiful day outside..freezing tho! DH and I talked, and we decided to wait for me to go to the doctor and get everything checked out. He's just worried about a bump I found on my cervix. I am too and It's just stressing me out, and not being able to start a new cycle makes it worse! Is there a way we could make this group more private? Just a thought.

Operation- How are you feeling today? has the spotting stopped?


----------



## gardenofedens

perfect - so sorry you got another bfn. I was absolutely devastated my first month ttc. Especially with all the removal/pregnancy symptoms; I was exhausted, super sore bbs, nauseous, dizzy, etc. It was so depressing. I get depressed around af time anyway but bfns made it even worse so most cycles I didn't even bother testing...

And yes, I'm most definitely finding out the gender! 24 more days!! :happydance:

Taurus - 6dpo, you're almost there! Implantation and sticky :dust: to you!

bbear - sorry to hear you're also getting a bfn. Fingers still crossed for you

Rainy - Sorry you aren't feeling pregnant right now, don't lose your positive thinking though! :)

sjones - No idea how we'd make the group more private? And then we wouldn't be able to chat with all the new Mirena-removal-gals either! I think the more the merrier, :flower: Hope you figure out what's going on with your cycle and get the bump taken care of. :hug:

Ginger - I know I could just text you but I'm missing you! Hope you come join us again soon!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I had a small lump on my cervix it was a Nubian something? Sort of like a pimple, it went away. I am guessing that is what yours is, meant to tell you sooner. If you are worried, though, I wonder if you should hold off on vitex till you get the "all clear".


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I had a small lump on my cervix it was a Nubian something? Sort of like a pimple, it went away. I am guessing that is what yours is, meant to tell you sooner. If you are worried, though, I wonder if you should hold off on vitex till you get the "all clear".

Yeah nabothian cyst, I read about those...It probably just is that, but I can't help but worry. Yeah I thought about holding off, I'm getting desperate tho lol...I probably will not take it tho. I'm having trouble figuring out what position my cervix is in. It seems to change every hr! It feels kind of soft sometimes and low..and then the next time its firm and high!!!!

Gardens- that's true! I do too, It can be very frustrating! 

How do you like the weather Liz?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh, look, that evil relative is here again.

Dear body--

You're fired.

~BbyO


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey it is pretty outside but I am having a meltdown :(
The stress of my hubby's job situation combined with hormones, I am crying at my desk at work because of the ignorance of the white hipster culture in Portland that *might* keep hubby from getting this good job he is interviewing for. He is Afro Cuban. I am losing it guys.


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey it is pretty outside but I am having a meltdown :(
> The stress of my hubby's job situation combined with hormones, I am crying at my desk at work because of the ignorance of the white hipster culture in Portland that *might* keep hubby from getting this good job he is interviewing for. He is Afro Cuban. I am losing it guys.

I'm really Sorry you have to go through that Liz. We had a hard time going through some of those issues because of where we come from..I'm Belizean so it was really hard for us at first. I'll be saying a prayer so that things start getting better and that your hubby gets the job!!!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Oh, look, that evil relative is here again.
> 
> Dear body--
> 
> You're fired.
> 
> ~BbyO

 I fired mine 3-4 weeks ago lol! Sorry af came :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

RainyMama said:


> Stacey it is pretty outside but I am having a meltdown :(
> The stress of my hubby's job situation combined with hormones, I am crying at my desk at work because of the ignorance of the white hipster culture in Portland that *might* keep hubby from getting this good job he is interviewing for. He is Afro Cuban. I am losing it guys.

:hugs: I'm so sorry you guys are going through all this stress right now.


----------



## perfectno3

Thank you for all your encouragement.
I am currently 11dpo. Still don't feel like I'm about to come on tho?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- sorry about AF, yuck. I am almost certain that I feel her coming, I am definitely PMSing as illustrated above. Wish you could've seen me burst into happy tears when I felt supported by you and Stacey! Ha!
Stacey- I went out for a walk, it is such a nice day. 
Perfect- thanks for keeping us posted!!

Babyo! I love that couch!!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Babyo- sorry about AF, yuck. I am almost certain that I feel her coming, I am definitely PMSing as illustrated above. Wish you could've seen me burst into happy tears when I felt supported by you and Stacey! Ha!
> Stacey- I went out for a walk, it is such a nice day.
> Perfect- thanks for keeping us posted!!
> 
> Babyo! I love that couch!!

awww! happy tears are good! It is nice, too cold for me tho. I'm use to the 110 Texas weather lol. I might take this dog out for a walk later. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

hellllooooo ladies, and happy tuesday :)

stacey- im sure what rainy had is just what you have. nothing wrong with being cautious though! im sure itll clear up super soon and you can get back to business. how long do those things usually hang around? does anyone know?

perfect- 11dpo and doesnt feel like af is coming on? sounds pretty fantastic to me! really hoping you start seeing the start of your bfp and SOON. this waiting busines is for the birds! blah!

babyo- i am so super sorry that the ugly old witch came in. i.hate.her. i really hope that this has cleared everything up for you and this next cycle is the one. positive thoughts!!!!! (((hugs))) a fresh new start!
and i meant to tell you, i found a thread that was solely with people that spotted before their periods pretty regularly (like a week or so before)! im gonna look it back up for you and link it to you!

rainy- wheres our positive thinking? before DS i didnt feel pregnant at all! i was crampy like af was about to come on... but i felt like i did every time before af and didnt suspect a thing. im gonan test with you on saturday!! :) we just HAVE to see 2 lines! its imperative!

afm, more nothing. lol 6dpo... so not really expecting much anyway. lol its a beautiful day out here in the midwest, USA... supposed to be 71 here tomorrow! Thats the thing about indiana... you can wear shorts one day, a snow suit the next. lol id like to take DS to the park... but i know every park will be packed. its always like that with the first few warm days of spring, as im sure it is everywhere! regardless, its nice today so we are gonna head out and take advantage of it. hope everyone is doing well and we finally see some more bfps soon.

anyone heard from rach? been a couple days i think? unless i missed something. also, i miss you, too ginger! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- wait till the hormones get you! Positivity gets thrown by the wayside! :)
I am excited for our test date on Saturday. I am cheering up already!


----------



## sjones1125

woohoo for you guys testing!!!
I feel bloated, and backache! hopefully it's af! oh Can you guys take a look at the opk's i posted on page 446 I think. Just curious as what you guys think. Thanks :)


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I commented on it before but then I lost my post when I clicked "submit" and then forgot what I had said. Those opks do look strangely dark. Have you taken any others since? I assume you will keep testing and let us know. Mayvs you haven't ovulated yet but your body is trying to and you could still conceive this cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi my name is jessica, new to this whole thread thing:) so im looking for some insight and info. I have two kiddos 4, mark 2, mollianna and had my mirena removed yesterday!! doctor said i have what could be a incompetent cervix, never had it before 2 healthy pregnancies. I easily became pregnant with both of my kiddos so im hoping it will be easy this time, but i did not have mirena with either of them.I bought the OPK and it was negative. No bleeding, no period for over a year


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Jessica!! Welcome to the thread!! It's the best thread ever! (And I'm not saying that just because people gave the couch I like two thumbs up!)

Your body will do all sorts of weird things post mirena. I think most of us had a withdraw bleed that started a few days after that lasted for several days. After that it seems to be a cycle free for all! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome Jessica. I love the name Mollianna - very unique. :) Like BabyO said, everyone here on this thread is amazing and super helpful. I hope your withdrawal bleed comes and goes quickly so you can start ttc! Mine started the day after removal. I had a cycle the whole last year I was on Mirena so I had an idea of where I was in my cycle but it seems not everyone is so "lucky" (everyone else was lucky enough to not have periods though, lol!). I hope your ttc journey isn't long!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My body is in mutiny. This morning I had more dark brown and red goo. I used a tampon (light one). A few hours later I came home and took it out. There was some stuff but not much. That was 2:00 or so. Since then......nothing. Nothing!!!!!! Either bring on AF or knock it off body. This is insane!!!!! I'm stuck on a plane tomorrow do I can't get up every five minutes. I want to punch my lady parts.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- did you test???


----------



## OperationBbyO

I had so much spotting this morning + actual red goo that I didn't see the point in testing. I packed my FRER in case nothing else happens. I'll test with OH this weekend. 

I just reeeeeeally want my body to pick one. Either one. I'm not even picky at this point.


----------



## bbear690

1 day late for Af and still bfn on an frer :( 
Not sure what to do now x just play the waiting game is suppose


----------



## perfectno3

Bbear- I'm due on tnrw or Friday, tested negative again today. 
Still don't feel like in about to come on? Surely it would show on hpt by now if I were pregnant? 
Feel like poo today. For some totally naive reason, I thought we bd when I ov'd that it's definately happen. How daft is that! Except my head seemed to think that was it, now I'm realising it probably isn't, and I'm not. And I feel like its cos I'm nearly 40, or cos I'm so stressed with ex husband, and my dd playing up. I don't know. 
I guess I keep waiting till af shows now?


----------



## babydreamers

Sorry to hear about your AF/spotting drama babyo, hold out to the weekend and hopefully by then your body will have finally made up its mind

S Jones - I notice your temp went up again?! But still BFN. Are you seeing the doctor soon? A 50 day cycle is getting a bit extreme!

Perfect - Dont worry, I know exactly what you mean. Every cycle, no many how many times I hear the stats ~ 30% each cycle even with perfect timing my brain always convinces me Im definately pregnant.

Welcome Jessica everyone seems a bit different, just have to wait and see I guess :shrug:

Rainy - you have no reason to feel not pregnant today, at 9 dpo thats how your supposed to feel! According to your chart you havent broken down and tested yet - well done! :happydance:

AFM - I too lost my post yesterday, so annoying! FF tells me I O today, although havent felt anything (but dont usually). My OPKs are a bit confusing - + CD 11 (Saturday) - CD 12 (sun) + yesterday morning at 6am ?? Negative yesterday evening and both tests today. What do you guys think? We BD CD 10 and 12 in the evening both times. Ive no chance of more BD as DH has hurt his back. And now Ive got to wait a whole 2 weeks to know if we did it stomp stomp whine. NOT FAIR :brat: So instead Im going to use you guys - what do you think? Will I be pregnant????

This is cycle 7 and Im running out of productive things to do while waiting...


----------



## bbear690

Witch got me :(


----------



## perfectno3

Ahh bbear, next time honey. 
Stupid witch eh? No doubt I'll be getting a visit soon. 
Sending ((hugs))


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers---timing was perfect for you! Sometimes the body surges twice if the first surge failed. Maybe that's what you saw?

Sorry the witch got you. At this point I would welcome the witch just to have an answer. No spotting at all this morning either. I am actively disowning all female body parts.


----------



## perfectno3

I hate this limbo feeling:-(


----------



## RainyMama

BBear- sorry for the witch! UGH! For me by the second or third day I start to feel better and excited about the ovulation to come. Also, I found it a relief to have my first post-coil period just to know that I could!

Perfect- keep us posted!!

BabyO- don't disown your lady parts, you will need them for your pregnancy or next cycle! V. important parts for what we're trying to do.

Dreamers- I think your timing was good. WHere are your temps on your chart??? I can't properly chart stalk you with no temps! 

And, I haven't tested, Dreamers you're right. I am holding out as long as possible. BD'd this AM with DH and now have AF type cramps. I am now 10 DPO, woohoo! I have a date to test with Molly/Taurus on Saturday.

The wait will be over soon and I will know one way or the other. I have a VERY good feeling about this month, but in particular around my birthday (3/31), which would be when I ovulate next if not pregnant. So, either way very excited. Obviously today I am in a much better place than yesterday, but be warned yesterday early AM I was chipper and then turned into a pulpy, crying mess as the day wore on. I got home to find DH giving DS a haircut and loving warm and fuzzy tears leaked out. :)

Breasts are full and hurt, but this is a regular pattern for me. Felt crazy hungry this AM, but could've been the sex! I am happy that my goal to intentionally BD during my INfertile phase has worked out. I wanted to reconnect with DH in a way that I knew wasn't TTC related. Temp is slowly lowering, so seeming a bit more AF like than PG. Thank you for reading all of this!:hugs:


----------



## bbear690

Well not sure witch has got me now, had a pad on all day and all there is is a little brown blood, nothing when I wipe now, was getting a little bit of blood when I wiped this morning but now tissue is clear 


Hmmm, maybe she is playing tricks with me :/


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome Jessica!! Your going to love this thread! I had a withdrawal bleeding 2 days after getting rid of mine, and I'm currently waiting to start my "real" period cd 48 today :cry:, Hopefully yours starts soon! It's no fun waiting!!

Liz- three more days!!! wohhoo! I'm so excited for you and Molly!!! Hope your day stays that way! It's so beautiful outside!!! I love waking up to a bright and shiny sun!!!!

Operation- Sorry you're body is being so bad! Hopefully It's nothing and you're just one of the ladies that have some spotting and bleeding while pregnant! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dreamers- Your timing sounds perfect!!! remember those little rascals can survive up to 5 days! and It sounds like you timed it right! I hope your DH feels better soon! my app is on the 28...I still have a while to wait!

Bbear- I'm sorry hun :(...I WISH af would drop by me...send her this way please!!!!!!!

Melanie(perfect) I got the name right? You're still not out..give it a few more days, you said this is your first cycle after Mirena?

afm- Well I'm feeling ok about my temps..They seem to have finally stabilised! lol. I'm 120 % sure I'm not pregnant...So I went ahead and took my first dose of Vitex, Hopefully it'll kick start af. I have a play date today..That'll keep me distracted! Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## perfectno3

Yes, you got the name right! I'm atrocious with names!
I just believed I did everything right and that was it. Very naive, and stupid. Fingers crossed af doesnt arrive.... I certainly don't feel pre period?


----------



## perfectno3

And yes had my first period on 9th feb. since post mirena!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well thanks everybody for the welcome!! Still no AF for me. Im in my last strech of nursing school and have clinicals tomorrow, so hope it dosnt come as a surprise! hope i start ovulating soon :) when should i start to OPK test??


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies xx I have missed you all!! Only been gone a couple of days but there's heaps to read through! I shall catch up now!

Could just do with a bit of input from anyone who knows if you don't mind.......I went to the docs yest to have my first beta hcg done, had the result this afternoon. I was 18dpo yest, an that is totally definite. The normal range is between 70 and 790, average of about 290. Well mine was 2332!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell????? Anyone know whats going on??? Got the test repeated on Friday. Thanks girls. 
Right off to read the posts I've missed!!!xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

lucyoz34 said:


> Hello lovely ladies xx I have missed you all!! Only been gone a couple of days but there's heaps to read through! I shall catch up now!
> 
> Could just do with a bit of input from anyone who knows if you don't mind.......I went to the docs yest to have my first beta hcg done, had the result this afternoon. I was 18dpo yest, an that is totally definite. The normal range is between 70 and 790, average of about 290. Well mine was 2332!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell????? Anyone know whats going on??? Got the test repeated on Friday. Thanks girls.
> Right off to read the posts I've missed!!!xx

Twins?


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Lucy, don't stress, mine was 3433 at 18dpo!! I thought for sure we'd be having twins even though that was a little low for twins but nope, only one little bean in there! Looking forward to your next results! Did they test your progesterone too? My dr said it should be around 20 at 18dpo but mine was only 8 which is why they started me on the progesterone supplements inserted vaginally until 10 weeks. Not fun, but I'd do anything for my baby!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah thanks edens, phew!!! I've been taking 400mg cyclogest since 10dpo due to multiple chemicals, so a result wouldn't be acurate. Have to take it till 12weeks. Poor OH nearly passed out when I told him earlier, I'll go an give him the good news now!!! Just hope the second lot has increased nicely on Friday!! Did you have stronger symptoms then as your levels were higher? When did they kick in?? Thanks hun x hope your doing well!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't have anything to base it on since this is my first but I don't think so. I was only nauseous from 5.5 to 7.5 weeks and it was extremely mild from what I've heard...mostly I couldn't eat anything except for Ritz crackers and water, everything else made my stomach turn just being near it so I didn't bother trying to eat it. I can't throw up so I did everything in my power to avoid it and was successful. :) After that just completely and utterly exhausted until about 11 weeks. And then STARVING ALL THE TIME. lol. I can't stop eating.

Can't wait to see your next results!


----------



## lucyoz34

Edens thank you. I&#8217;m so looking forward to having symptoms, just so I know it&#8217;s happening for real! Got very sore boobs and nipples and need to pee through the night but thats about it. Ah I feel a lot more relaxed now!! I guess if you need to eat then you need to eat, got to listen to your body!!

Welcome newbie, this is the most amazing thread, I&#8217;ve been here nearly two years and made some wonderful friends xx

BBear I hope your body decides what it&#8217;s going to do! Have you had any more bleeding??

It sounds like lots of you are having confusing times, body not sure what it wants to do, very frustrating, I&#8217;ve been there many many times and very nearly kicked the cat on a few of those occasions lol! Everything&#8217;s crossed that you all actually are all pg or implanting, and its just not shown up yet! How amazing would that be!! Lots of PMA for you all, I swear thats half the battle, and lots of dust too xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Rach- lovely numbers!! Are they helping you to feel confident? I would think so!

Jessica- I am not sure when you should start opks. I would get a huge stash of Internet cheapies, like wondfo from amazon and test everyday. Also I would start taking my temps each morning and charting them at fertilityfriend.com or TCOYF.com
I really like to see my temps confirm what the opk predicts. Very helpful. Welcome to the thread and let us know what we can do to help!

Someone remind me of why not to test tomorrow at 11 dpo? I am weakening!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your levels come back great at your next test. And I'm still hoping for twins!!

My cramps are really ramping up with minimal spotting again. Bfn this morning. Days like today make me want to be a boy!


----------



## LVnMommy

ok! thats exactly what i did the 50 pack with 20 HPT. Hopefully it wont take many:) High hopes!


----------



## babydreamers

Morning ladies
- Thanks for your positive feedback on my timing. Now all I have to do is relax and forget about it for 14 days! Haha

Rainy - I stopped temping this month as my temps were really random and it was involving me staring at my chart for hours - im supposed to be studying! I figure I will give it until after my exam/postexam holidays and if still no BFP will start temping vaginally, and probably see my doctor at that point (10-11 cycles by then). 

I wouldnt worry that your temp has dropped a little, after much pregnancy chart stalking in the past few months Ive seen many charts that look like they are definately heading to AF them get a big spike and BFP
Im looking forward to hearing both of your results on Saturday - hold on, its only 2 days and much better chance of BFP

LVNmummy - welcome, good luck with your clinical exams tomorrow. Will be good to get it all out of the way before your bfp.

Lucy - that is fantastic, your numbers look great. And the progesterone seems to be doing its job. So exciting! 

Good luck for today - no AF and resisting testing, baby dust to everyone x


----------



## lucyoz34

Thank you girls, I've got everything crossed!
Just a bit of info for anyone interested.....my lovely doc told me of a study done recently, saying that there was significant positive data, on pregnancy success and baby health in women that had taken wellwoman vitabiotics before and during pregnancy. She advised I take it, so u thought I'd pass it on to you. I also took 3000micrograms of evening primrose oil up until ov, and vitBcomplex100's every day. My pee is fluorescent yellow lol, but my cycles have been very strong! Hope that helps anyone interested xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Do you think the vitB complex helped with your LP at all.


----------



## RainyMama

Rach- what are vitabiotics? Sounds like a good idea! Haha

Babyo- last cycle I had a super short luteal phase, I was at 6 dpo when AF showed. I have been taking a b100 since after ovulation and I am now at 10dpo and I doubt AF will Shia today. Also, no spotting at all.
I started taking 1/2 of the pill this AM though cuz I started having weird vitamin burps. I have heard that it can delay ovulation if taken pre ov, FYI.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I ran to the toilet to rid myself of any testing "materials". Now I will drink lots of water to be less tempted. 

Ladies- statistically we need more BFPs!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Rach- sorry I can't help you much i have no clue what numbers should be... But sounds like it's all what it should be!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! Missed ya on here!

LOL Liz- noooooo, haha we should be stopping you! 

Operation- Send them my wayyyy!!! PLEASE!!!

well no af *sigh* hopefully the Vitex will start doing what it should be doing lol. I was at my sis in law all day with the kids, which was really good...took my mind off of af! Last night was the first night shift Dh worked. I Hate having to tip toe around the house cause he's sleeping.


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies! closing on 7dpo! ready for big no. 8. haha

no symptoms, no feeling of af... still just a lady in waiting :)

vitabiotics sounds nice... will be googling and looking into if this cycle should happen to not work out.... which i think it will. i must keep that mentality!!! regardless, thanks for the tip, rach! musch appreciated!

it sounds like a lot of us are having a very confusing cycle! what is up with that?! 

and its true, statistically we should have more BFPs by now!! sheesh!


----------



## gardenofedens

we will! we will! Rach is one but we must have at least one other this cycle!!


----------



## taurusmom05

agreed! so glad you got us off on the right track this go around rach!


----------



## perfectno3

Morning ladies. 
I got a BFP!!!! Well actually a very faint BFP 

Unfortunately can't tell anyone yet cos my OH is away till Friday, and I don't want to tell him on the phone.

Plus. I got a text from my estranged husband last night. His mum has been diagnosed with cancer of the liver, and has days (if that) to live. She in hospital on a morphine drip. He wot see me as I'm a devil woman for leaving my husband, and won't see my son because he's refused to see his dad. My dd knows nothing yet. I spent the night sobbing in bed. My own mum died very suddenly, only 5 yrs ago, this has opened old wounds too. How much more can my baby girl take? She's only just coping with the split between me and her dad. She'd cope a lot better if he wasn't constantly playing mind games with her to hurt me.
Feel so messed up today. Can't see cos my eyes are so puffy from crying. Now I have to pretend nothing is wrong till my ex tells my daughter. Im thinking as MIL won't let the children see her, maybe we shouldnt tell Courtney till she has actually passed. How else can I explain why nanny doesn't to see her?
What a mess.


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgosh! Congrats! Post a pic of your test!! wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos!!


----------



## bbear690

Sorry to hear your sad news xx

But congrats on BfP, i am out this month :(


----------



## taurusmom05

sorry got thrown off on your bfp! way excited moment. lol

im not sure what to say about your situation. that is so sad... losing someone is never easy. you are in a horrible situation! did you call your OH for support? maybe it wouldbe comforting to call him and speak with him. its a shame bc its taking away from what should be a really happy moment for you. my DS is still so young... im not sure how you should handle it with your daughter. i wish i was more help :( good luck with everything. try to relax for your little bean!


----------



## perfectno3

Thank you. 
I feel numb. OH was here last night when I got sent home from work after the text. Poor guy has an interview today. He had to leave at 5am and was awake putting up with me crying till 3am. 
I feel so mixed up now. Can't tell anyone how excited I am to be pregnant. But can't tell the children about their nan


----------



## cliqmo

Perfect congratulations on your bfp :hugs: 

Regarding your LO and coping with the loss of her Granny (and her Dad being an arse :grr: ) it might be worth contacting Winstons Wish or similar organizations for some advice?? :flower:


----------



## perfectno3

Never heard of winstons wish? I'll google it now


----------



## RainyMama

Melanie- Congratulations on your BFP luv, that is so amazing!!! How many DPO are you?

Regarding your daughter and her grandmother, this seems like an impossibly hard situation. I wish I had better advice. I would think that waiting till she passes is possibly a good idea? However, if you are super upset and it would be difficult to keep it from her, then it might be worth bringing it up now. Kids can be so perceptive anyway. Not seeing her while she is on her death bed might be a positive thing, she can remember her lively instead. 

Follow your heart, and good luck navigating through your ex's bullshit. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on your bfp perfect! Super exciting!

As for your daughter, I can't recall how old she is but I don't know that I'd not tell her simply because my dad didn't tell me when my grandma was sick and passing, forbade me from seeing her, and then she was gone and he still refuses to talk about it. It's been 15ish years and I still don't know for sure what killed her but I've put together bits and pieces that lead me to believe it was alcohol overdose/poisoning... I know the situation is a little different but maybe explain grandma is really sick and not in the right state of mind to be visited or something?


----------



## gabbyskyy

perfectno3 said:


> Morning ladies.
> I got a BFP!!!! Well actually a very faint BFP
> 
> Unfortunately can't tell anyone yet cos my OH is away till Friday, and I don't want to tell him on the phone.
> 
> Plus. I got a text from my estranged husband last night. His mum has been diagnosed with cancer of the liver, and has days (if that) to live. She in hospital on a morphine drip. He wot see me as I'm a devil woman for leaving my husband, and won't see my son because he's refused to see his dad. My dd knows nothing yet. I spent the night sobbing in bed. My own mum died very suddenly, only 5 yrs ago, this has opened old wounds too. How much more can my baby girl take? She's only just coping with the split between me and her dad. She'd cope a lot better if he wasn't constantly playing mind games with her to hurt me.
> Feel so messed up today. Can't see cos my eyes are so puffy from crying. Now I have to pretend nothing is wrong till my ex tells my daughter. Im thinking as MIL won't let the children see her, maybe we shouldnt tell Courtney till she has actually passed. How else can I explain why nanny doesn't to see her?
> What a mess.

Congrats girly! Can you post some pics?
I'm really sorry to hear of the news of your exMIL, that's terrible! :( With every death comes a birth. Take it easy hun with that bun in the oven.


----------



## perfectno3

Thanks girlies. Decided not to tell Courtney till its all over, she is only ten, and my own mums death still upsets her. However, I've told her nanny is poorly in hospital but only her dad, grandad and uncle are allowed to visit, due to germs. She accepted that, poss cos she's not feeling well herself. I cried all day, but have calmed myself enough to be strong for her now... At the moment anyway. 
Typical my OH is away till tomorrow. He knows what's going on, but not telling him about bfp till I see him tomorrow. And I promised he's be first to
Know so I can't tell anyone else either!
Have told my 14yr old son, he is upset, but as he said after he said he couldn't forgive my ex for what he put us thru, they said they didn't want to see him. So he's come to accept he wouldn't see them for a long time, if ever. 

Will post pics tomorrow, once I've told the father to be. Trying to think of a cool way to tell him?


----------



## gardenofedens

Here's how I told my DH :)

https://youtu.be/akS9TtEKFTE


----------



## lucyoz34

Firstly perfect hun massive congratulations on your bfp!!!!!! Fantastic news!! I'm really sorry about the other situation, lots of love and hugs to you. I know its easier said than done, but try not to let yourself get too upset, for the sake of that little bean in there trying to implant. Stress can sadly be so damaging x I'm sure your own mum is looking down on you, thrilled to bits, take comfort in that sweetie xx As for not telling you little girl, you know her best, and it sounds like you've done the right thing. Just be gently honest with her as time goes by, answering her questions will probably be theraputic for you both. Thinking of you x Let us know how you decide to tell OH!! Congrats again hun xx

Babyo yes the vitB100's worked well for me, I had a longer lp, and 'felt' better if that makes sense?? How are you today??

Rainy tbh I'm not entirely sure what they do and how they do it. It didn't occur to me to check, I just trusted my doc. There is a website though, there are quite a few products in the range, some for men, some for conception, some for pregnancy. I was just advised to take the standard wellwoman vitabiotics. See what you think of the info on the website. How are you doing??

I googled my little fingers off last night about my blood levels, and it does seem that levels can vary quite a lot from person to person. What seems to be massively important is how much its increased by the second blood test. So got everything crossed for tomorrow!!!

lots of love an dust xx


----------



## sjones1125

CONGRATS Melanie!!!!! That is awesome hun! Sorry to hear about your ex MIL..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gardens- That video is priceless!!! 

Rach-Do I need to head your way and get rid of ur computer? LOL

afm- well no af yet, my cervix is really high! I can bearly touch it. Here's a picture of my opk's
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2074.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









CIMG2075.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- which is most recent? Top or bottom?

Lucy- I have tender boobs and cramping (AF?) yesterday my temp dipped (98.6) then last night I was so hot, temp was 99.4. BBT this AM was 98.8, please look at my chart! These temps seem high to me in a good way!! Before I left for work was 99.5. I am hopeful. Also woke up from a dream at 5 AM sobbing!
Stacey and dreamers and mellissa please look at my chart. Thank you


----------



## sjones1125

Bottom is the recent one..this morning.
Liz- Your temps looks really good actually! I'm kind of new to the charting world. Sorry :( My temps seem to be going down. **sigh** never in a million yrs did I think TTC to this complicated


----------



## gardenofedens

Ooh! Your chart looks great Rainy!! If it stays up tomorrow, you definitely have to test!! Mine always went up on CD11 and then dropped again and CD12 except for on our bfp cycle - it stayed up. I *SO* hope yours stays up tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, your chart is all over the place jones...sorry but I'm no help with that one. :(


----------



## sjones1125

haha I know! I don't think I ovulated at all...and my temps were more steady when I started temping vaginally. I think that's why it said I ovulated. 

**weird question** I can barely reach my cervix...But I can't feel the opening at all. It's like its facing the other way..I've always been able to feel the opening..Does this happen to you guys? This is the first time it's felt like that. I'm going nuts!!!! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

No idea...never tried to feel mine before....that's too much for me!


----------



## perfectno3

So glad it's not just me! I can't say ive felt mine either!


----------



## lucyoz34

Rainy that chart looks sooo good! If it does stay up tomorrow, I&#8217;d leave it a day an then test, just to give beanie a chance to get stuck in there!!! Ooooooo exciting!!

Jonesy you sound like my OH lol, he winges like crazy because I spend so much time on here researching stuff and chatting to you guys!! But I just GOTTA know stuff!!!!!!
As for cervix positions, it&#8217;s nothing I&#8217;ve ever checked hun I&#8217;m sorry, wouldn&#8217;t have a clue what it was meant to look/feel like!! As for your opks, I think you might be right, I&#8217;m not sure you have o&#8217;vd yet. I think your body is really trying to, surging obviously, but not quite yet. Have you started the vitex??


----------



## RainyMama

I am all about body awareness! I can't believe I didn't feel my cervix till I was 30! But several doctors had. 
Stacy- my cervix changes a lot and does seem to point in different directions! Lol!!! Ask your dr about this cuz I have no idea if it is normal. Sure seems like you're gearing up to ovulate again. I hope it really happens this time, come on Stacey's body!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

can I just apologise girls for not using your real names! It's nothing personal, an Im not lazy lol, I just have the most pants memory in the world, I kid you not, it drives me nuts! I hope you don't mind. I'd just wind up getting them all wrong and confusing myself and you lot no end!! Whoever put me in charge of a class of 6 year olds must be bonkers, it's a miracle I haven't lost any!!lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm with you Lucy. I'm terrible with names too! My DH is a middle school teacher and has about 140-160 students; I have no idea how he keeps track of all of their names, I'd be positively lost. And I'm going to be teaching middle school myself in a few years; goodness help me! lol - Oh and your memory will get WAY worse as the pregnancy progresses; I kid you not!


----------



## sjones1125

Hahah Liz, That's funny! I'm sooooooo but sooooo frustrated and stressed I think I might just pass out! and with dh working nights and sleeping all day it's worse(we have to keep quiet). I heard that ovulating to late in a cycle isn't good either? because the egg is old? 

Rach- LOL no worries! and I agree with(gardens) Mellissa right? it's just going to ge worse. I just really need to go to the doctor! lol.

Liz- 60 degrees in Portland!! wohhoo!! I can't wait for summer!


----------



## perfectno3

Well ladies, I've kept the bfp a secret now for 14 hours,.... Despite having a son who won't admit he's upset about his nanny, a daughter who seems to have come down with a bug and is feeling very tearful and poorly :-( she doesn't know about her nan, and luckily cos she's not well anyway she accepts she can't visit the hospital.
I'm all cried out. Thankfully didn't cry infront of my daughter, and even tho I'm on my own with it all till tomorrow night, I appreciate you ladies putting up with complaining.
So glad I could tell you about the bfp, that helped to at least tell people who understood how I felt. I must've looked at the test a hundred times today, just to check I didn't imagine the two lines!
Goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies :) hope everyone is having a great day!

congrats again, melanie!! :) cant wait to see the pics you post!

stacey- ive actually heard of other people having that same issue with their cervix... and ive read that its usually pretty normal unless it doesnt feel like you can feel it again within a few days. i would say its just fine! 

liz- i really think you have some good symptoms/temps going on!! oooooh i so hope you test and get your BFP saturday! 

afm, feeling a bit pre-menstrual today. cant decide if its all in my head. really wish i knew how long my LP was at this point... thinking it may only be about 10 days, with my cycles being 28-31 days every time the past 6 mos, and i O'ed on CD 21. so, if af is coming... itll be anytime as im on CD29 today! i think im started to get nervous of being TOO hopeful. aaagghhhhh


----------



## sjones1125

Have a good night Melanie! Hopefully tomorrow is a better day and it will be, cause you'll be telling OH about the good news! Can't wait to see the pics either!!! 

Molly- whew! lol...I was starting to wonder WTH is wrong with me! I really need a glass of wine and a nice bath... Maybe I should just go outside and soak up some sun! It's all in your head!!! Can't wait for you and Liz to test on Saturday!!!
Um..How comes I can't see your chart?


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i dont temp! i just use opk's. if for some reason im not preggo this month, i will be finallyyyy temping next cycle! and thanks! i really hope it IS all in my head. im so paranoid! everytime i go to the bathroom i think... ok, im gonna wipe now... pllsssss dont let me see af... plllsssss.... haha anxiety about having to pee! insane!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Perfect

Rainy - Im not sure I can wait any longer to find out if your pregnant! And you did say you were going to test tomorrow with taurus! Fingers and toes and crossed for 2 more BFPs. I think your chart looks good especially if it increases further tomorrow. Its difficult to find a definate pattern from your previous charts to compare it with as last cycle was so random, but def looks good in comparison with cycle 2. 

SJones - Ive just started checking CP but to be honest at the moment still cant make up my mind whats high/soft/open or not. I imagine if I do it more regularly I will have more of a clue but hope I dont need to. Im not sure about the answer to your question, but knowing that your cervix moves up and down during your cycle probably means it changes position quite a bit. I wouldnt worry about it/mention it to the dr next time your in.

Lucy - 10 positive pregnancy tests so far!!! Good luck for the next blood test, sounds like it should be fine. 

AFM - 2dpo and wishing my life away until 14 dpo. Friend arrives tomorrow so hopefully will be a bit distracted and make time go faster. Also waiting for my exam results which I think will finally be released at around the same time as I can test. So a VERY frustrating time right now.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- yes I will definitely test on Saturday with Molly. I am so eager to test now, I am going crazy. I have such swollen breasts and sore armpits am really feeling pregnant and of course I am thrilled about my promising temp this AM. I have had more hot flashes, but my assistant told me he is sick and had a low grade fever. He certainly is not pregnant and we could have the same bug! A bug that causes swelling in the chest region! Hahaha! 

The other strange thing, ladies, is that I am hyper and crazily upbeat with my co-workers and strangers. This AM I was cheering for bicyclists peddling by! What the hell? I am cracking up now just thinking about it. :) if this is PMS then it is quite fun (except for crying dreams, hehe).


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance:
Excited for you!
:happydance:


----------



## MrsWhite

Sorry if someone answered this question already but this thread is almost 500 pages long so I wasn't going to read through everything! I removed my mirena on the 2nd, started spotting on the 4th, moderate bleeding 5th, then spotting 6th, now nothing. I don't know where I am in my cycle because I never had a period once I was on mirena (August 2011). I had a period right before putting it in I think but not sure. So my question is, when should I start ovulating (I understand fertility resumes right after removal). Just wondering if I might be able to get pregnant this month. I get my OPKs in the mail tomorrow I think.


----------



## RainyMama

Mrs. White, you definitely CAN get pregnant this month. Most of us haven't had that experience, but it is totally possible. I had no periods the entire time I had Mirena so I hear ya. I personally waited one cycle to start trying, so I had the advantage when we started TTC in December of knowing at least when my last period was. But you will figure it out!

I hope you ordered lots of OPKs so that you can start taking them everyday, for all you know, you could ovulate tomorrow, right? When the line starts to get darker I start taking them twice a day, so I don't miss my surge. I also highly recommend charting your basal body temperatures. That way you can verify with a temperature shift what the OPK is predicting. And, to complete the trifecta, checking your cervical mucus for another clue of impending ovulation. 

You might already know most of this, so forgive me if you do. :)
Welcome to the thread! Everyone here is incredibly helpful and supportive.


----------



## RainyMama

Rach/Stacey/dreamers/mellissa- my temp stayed the same. I will test tomorrow no matter what I am realllly hoping my temp doesn't go down tomorrow AM. I start to get scared of temping!! 

Quite crampy off and on, sore- huge breasts, coffee put me off momentarily this AM. It all seems very good, but I have a VERY convincing mind. :winkwink:

Melanie- I can't wait to hear how DH reacts to the news!! 

Calasen- thinking of you, and miss you. Would love an update on how you're doing :)

Hi ginger!
Hi Babyo!

Molly- don't do it!! Wait till tomorrow! :) what time do you usually wake up? What time do you think you might test tomorrow? I get up around 7 ish PST.


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG rainy, my skin is craaawwwllliiinnnnggggg in anticipation!!! Tast, dangit, test!!!! LOL


----------



## perfectno3

Not been on much today as my daughter now has tonsillitis :-( luckily tho it means she realises that she can't visit nanny in hospital with germs. We've told her nanny is poorly, but left it at that. My ex can't trust himself to speak to her as he is so upset. He's still not given me any timescale or anything definate. Part of me wonders if he's exaggerating to upset me? He always got off on making me and the kids cry, it gave him control over us. Surely he wouldn't lie about this? 

Thankfully OH been in meeting all day so he hasn't rung. And yesterday we didn't discuss babies much as I was trying to deal with everything else going on. 
Trying to think of a good way to tell him? Cannot wait to see him and tell him. My daughter keeps asking if I'm pregnant because I'm in a weird mood. Not surprising with two pieces of big news, one really sad and one really happy! My heads scrambled!
I'll try to pop back on tonight and let you know how he reacted. He's going to be over the moon!
Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Side boob poke report, which led to full on groping: suddenly breasts not very sore??? 
Had EXTREME hot flash, though, was up to 99.7. Am I sick???? Other than feeling achey I feel great, still terrifying strangers with my excessive cheerfulness. The only tests I have are Internet cheapies, and that is what I plan to use tomorrow. I will dip 3 in the same urine, I don't trust them! If I get a positive I will purchase a CB digi for hubby to see. If negative I will wait to retest on Thursday when AF is due. So crazy to be 12 dpo but not be due for AF till next week but it is because I ovulated so early (cd11). This is why I have been able to not test, I feel like it is too early anyway. Does this make any sense to anyone?


----------



## sjones1125

OMG OMG OMG! LOL....I'm so excited for you Liz! I can't wait for you to test 2morrow!!! You sound so pregnant!!! I'm so clueless about cycles still...Learning everyday something new! I'm sorry not much help! 

Melanie- Thing is do you think he would? People can be so evil sometimes! Hope She feels better! I can't wait to hear how you told him!

afm well temp went down! which could mean af is almost here? yes? yes? lol..Never in a million years did I think I would want to start my period so desperately! I'm loving the weather outside! 
What's up for the weekend girlies?


----------



## sjones1125

MrsWhite said:


> Sorry if someone answered this question already but this thread is almost 500 pages long so I wasn't going to read through everything! I removed my mirena on the 2nd, started spotting on the 4th, moderate bleeding 5th, then spotting 6th, now nothing. I don't know where I am in my cycle because I never had a period once I was on mirena (August 2011). I had a period right before putting it in I think but not sure. So my question is, when should I start ovulating (I understand fertility resumes right after removal). Just wondering if I might be able to get pregnant this month. I get my OPKs in the mail tomorrow I think.

MrsWhite- you sound like me! I had the mirena since 2009..fell out in January..had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then! I think my body geared up for ovulating but it never did. Like Liz said It is possible! I Know one of my friends had hers removed and was pregnant 2 weeks later!!! Good luck to you!! Hopefully you won't have to wait for too long! I'm on cd 50 today.:cry:


----------



## perfectno3

Well good news and bad news:-/
Didn't get to tell OH in any special way because on the way back from the station when I picked him up, we'd just pulled on the drivewat when he asked have I come on yet? And I couldn't hide the huge grin I had! So he guessed. Flung his arms around me and kissed md. so it's pretty obvious he's happy! Plus I've not been allowed to do anything since I told him! Not even make a cup of tea! Hope it wears off a bit, nine months of not being allowed to do anything will drive me crazy my daughter is seriously excited! Only smile since she got this tonsillitis and high temp.

Re exMIL, had a text saying that it's definately terminal and they won't re-sus if she crashes:-( most annoying thing is its usually caused by smoking, and her, her husband, my bro in law, and my ex are all heavy smokers. I've told them for years to quit. But they always said it was all bs that it caused cancer. I feel almost angry that this her fault, that my kids lose their last nan because she wouldn't quit. 
I still have one nan, albeit she now has pneumonia and is in hospital. But she is 92 bless her:-(

My head is all over the place, I feel bad that I'm happy to be pregnant:-(


----------



## taurusmom05

liz- i didnt test! just for you! sheesh! hahaha 9dpo is way too early still, i know. my DS i didnt get a positive until 14dpo! so it may be until then... af was late before i got a positive! you sound so incredibly pregnant.... i simply cant wait til tomorrow!!
i wake up varying times. we are all night owls here so we usually are up late and sleep in! im all over the place. hah

melanie- how wonderful about OH's excitement! what a great feeling! :) relish in this moment... dont let ANYTHING take it away. there is nothing wrong with being happy about this! AT ALL!
im sorry about your exMIL...addictions are a horrible thing to break... she had been smoking for so long i can only imagine the crazy insane withdrawal she would have went thru to stop... my grandma passed away due to a lot of effects from smoking... shehad an oxygen mask on and was STILL SMOKING. now my mother is smoking and ive begged her to stop for DS. its apparently something stronger than i will ever know. hopefully your family can get thru this peacefully. i feel horrible for your dd :( hugs to you all... now enjoy that pregnancy!

stacey- woo hoo!! hopefully af shows so you can get to business for real!!! i cant wait to see what happens for you!

afm, been having af cramps since yesterday evening, boobs are a tiny bit sensitive... but this is exactly how i feel right before af! i even had a dream i started af last night-- i ran to the bathroom as soon as i woke up and thankfully she wasnt there.

hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## RainyMama

Melanie, I completely agree with Taurus/Molly. Do let yourself fully enjoy this wonderful time. This is the miracle of life and it is actually growing inside your womb! How wonderful!

Stacey- I hope AF comes, I will send bitchy vibes your way! Hahaha just kidding!! I know, not funny. :winkwink:
How is the vitex going? Any side effects? Are you sleeping well now that DH isn't around to keep you up late? Must be hard to tiptoe around the house with him sleeping during the day.
Molly- yay! I am glad you waited. Way to be strong. We don't want any negatives from testing too early! No way! Thank you for making a testing date with me, I think a lot of women get positives on 10 dpo. I will have to check that website you told me about.


----------



## MrsWhite

sjones1125 said:


> MrsWhite said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone answered this question already but this thread is almost 500 pages long so I wasn't going to read through everything! I removed my mirena on the 2nd, started spotting on the 4th, moderate bleeding 5th, then spotting 6th, now nothing. I don't know where I am in my cycle because I never had a period once I was on mirena (August 2011). I had a period right before putting it in I think but not sure. So my question is, when should I start ovulating (I understand fertility resumes right after removal). Just wondering if I might be able to get pregnant this month. I get my OPKs in the mail tomorrow I think.
> 
> MrsWhite- you sound like me! I had the mirena since 2009..fell out in January..had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then! I think my body geared up for ovulating but it never did. Like Liz said It is possible! I Know one of my friends had hers removed and was pregnant 2 weeks later!!! Good luck to you!! Hopefully you won't have to wait for too long! I'm on cd 50 today.:cry:Click to expand...

I'm sure you are just getting back on track. It can take time for your body to adjust, hope you get your BFP soon:)
I just got my OPK's in the mail so I did a test and I'm not ovulating. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I think next cycle I will try charting BBT.


----------



## sjones1125

perfectno3 said:


> Well good news and bad news:-/
> Didn't get to tell OH in any special way because on the way back from the station when I picked him up, we'd just pulled on the drivewat when he asked have I come on yet? And I couldn't hide the huge grin I had! So he guessed. Flung his arms around me and kissed md. so it's pretty obvious he's happy! Plus I've not been allowed to do anything since I told him! Not even make a cup of tea! Hope it wears off a bit, nine months of not being allowed to do anything will drive me crazy my daughter is seriously excited! Only smile since she got this tonsillitis and high temp.
> 
> Re exMIL, had a text saying that it's definately terminal and they won't re-sus if she crashes:-( most annoying thing is its usually caused by smoking, and her, her husband, my bro in law, and my ex are all heavy smokers. I've told them for years to quit. But they always said it was all bs that it caused cancer. I feel almost angry that this her fault, that my kids lose their last nan because she wouldn't quit.
> I still have one nan, albeit she now has pneumonia and is in hospital. But she is 92 bless her:-(
> 
> My head is all over the place, I feel bad that I'm happy to be pregnant:-(

I agree with Liz and Molly!!! don't feel bad about being happy. 



RainyMama said:


> Melanie, I completely agree with Taurus/Molly. Do let yourself fully enjoy this wonderful time. This is the miracle of life and it is actually growing inside your womb! How wonderful!
> 
> Stacey- I hope AF comes, I will send bitchy vibes your way! Hahaha just kidding!! I know, not funny. :winkwink:
> How is the vitex going? Any side effects? Are you sleeping well now that DH isn't around to keep you up late? Must be hard to tiptoe around the house with him sleeping during the day.
> Molly- yay! I am glad you waited. Way to be strong. We don't want any negatives from testing too early! No way! Thank you for making a testing date with me, I think a lot of women get positives on 10 dpo. I will have to check that website you told me about.

HAHA I really would even welcome the bitchy vibes right now!!!!! My cervix is playing tricks on me! LOL. It's hard to try to be quiet. I try to go to a few places. But I like being home (i'm a homebody) And yes I've been going to bed at around 9:30! I love getting my 8 hours of sleep!



MrsWhite said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWhite said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone answered this question already but this thread is almost 500 pages long so I wasn't going to read through everything! I removed my mirena on the 2nd, started spotting on the 4th, moderate bleeding 5th, then spotting 6th, now nothing. I don't know where I am in my cycle because I never had a period once I was on mirena (August 2011). I had a period right before putting it in I think but not sure. So my question is, when should I start ovulating (I understand fertility resumes right after removal). Just wondering if I might be able to get pregnant this month. I get my OPKs in the mail tomorrow I think.
> 
> MrsWhite- you sound like me! I had the mirena since 2009..fell out in January..had my withdrawal bleeding and nothing since then! I think my body geared up for ovulating but it never did. Like Liz said It is possible! I Know one of my friends had hers removed and was pregnant 2 weeks later!!! Good luck to you!! Hopefully you won't have to wait for too long! I'm on cd 50 today.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you are just getting back on track. It can take time for your body to adjust, hope you get your BFP soon:)
> I just got my OPK's in the mail so I did a test and I'm not ovulating. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I think next cycle I will try charting BBT.Click to expand...

Thanks :) Those OPK's are awesome!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey gals! Look at my OPK's! What-cha think? Thanks for looking :)
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2088.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4









CIMG2084.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









CIMG2098.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## taurusmom05

your last one looks SO stinkin close to a positive!! this looks similar to what mine did... (also, on 3/7 at 9pm, that looks almost positive too)

i got an almost positive, then they got lighter... then almost positive turned SUPER positive by the next day! id bet you have a positive in the morning/afternoon tomorrow. (or today, depending on what time it is where you are)

once i got a positive finally, i thought... now there is NO denying that!

good luck!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

It's 9:30 pm here...I think I'll test in the morning, don't you think? I will make sure I get some 2morrow morning too! just in case lol. Tonight I can't( DH is working nights) I'm soooo excited!!! LOL. I don't have ewcm tho..It's creamy and kind of stretchy. TMI sorry.


----------



## taurusmom05

that means its probably imminent! i would definitely test in the a.m. and get some tomorrow night... and the next two days after that to cover all bases. tee hee

get that eggy girl! my fingers are crossed super hard for you!! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Not everyone gets ewcm, but stay hydrated so you have available fluids to make it! You are so close! Gearing up!!!!!!!!! Wooooohoooo!!


----------



## sjones1125

I had ewcm like almost 2 weeks ago....I'm SOOOOO excited Liz and Molly! I really hope I do ovulate. Or at least get my period. I'm cramping a little. I'll test 2morrow morning. I have some OPK's that are used with FMU..

And I've been drinking grape juice! Could it be the Vitex doing this?


----------



## taurusmom05

i know nothing about Vitex! i am no help there, sorry :(

i hope you O! come on little eggies! come on ovaries! you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I am really nervous and excited lol. My cervix is out of reach! I'm typing in caps cause i'm actually yelling in my head!!!!! Lol

**EDIT** ALL OF THAT WAS ACTUALLY IN CAPS** DUNNO WHAT HAPPEND LOL


----------



## gabbyskyy

Girls I think this is it! 8 months ago I had the mirena removed! I'm so excited!


----------



## RainyMama

sjones1125 said:


> I am really nervous and excited lol. My cervix is out of reach! I'm typing in caps cause i'm actually yelling in my head!!!!! Lol
> 
> **EDIT** ALL OF THAT WAS ACTUALLY IN CAPS** DUNNO WHAT HAPPEND LOL

Stacey you are so funny! I hope you are ovulating!! Everything crossed for you. Could definitely be the vitex!!


----------



## RainyMama

gabbyskyy said:


> Girls I think this is it! 8 months ago I had the mirena removed! I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 351345
> 
> 
> View attachment 351346

Congrats gabby!!!! 

AFM BFN on Internet cheapies. Temp still at 98.8. I never realized what a hot blooded creature I am. I think I will wait for AF to be late to test again. Also, charters, is my ov date wrong??


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, gabby!!! :) waahooooo!! Cant wait to see those get darker!

rainy- we are in the same boat. we are SO VERY MUCH not out yet, though!

AFM, 2 stark white bfns this AM. 10DPO, so i suppose ill be testing again in a few days, if the witch doesnt show. going on 3 days of af cramps, which is unusual for me... so hoping that may be a sign!

hows everyone doing today?


----------



## gabbyskyy

My husband went to get frers and I gotta hold my pee, but it's killing me. I know it's positive. They are pink lines, definately not evaps like I've had before! I gave up hope this past couple months and didn't track too much, and what d'ya know! It does happen when you least expect it!:happydance:


----------



## sjones1125

The last two I took pictures of when I stepped out of the shower, which was like 15 mins? I have to take short showers because of the kids lol. Usually the wondfo one's don't even really give me a line in the mornings.

Liz- Sorry about the bfn! still think positive! It's not over til the witch shows up!!! You're O day looks right on track...still keeping my Fingers crossed for you ladies!!!! 
Molly- You too!!!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2103.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2









CIMG2108.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6









CIMG2109.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4









CIMG2115.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sjones1125

gabbyskyy said:


> my husband went to get frers and i gotta hold my pee, but it's killing me. I know it's positive. They are pink lines, definately not evaps like i've had before! I gave up hope this past couple months and didn't track too much, and what d'ya know! It does happen when you least expect it!:happydance:


awwww congrats gabby!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Gabby- seems like the only thing that is harder to do than get pregnant is to relax about it!! Hahaha!! 
I am so mad at my negatives!! But even with an attitude problem I can totally see your second line, for me I can only see it on the top test, in both versions. I am excited for your FRER but I thought you and FRERs broke up? :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

sjones1125 said:


> The last two I took pictures of when I stepped out of the shower, which was like 15 mins? I have to take short showers because of the kids lol. Usually the wondfo one's don't even really give me a line in the mornings.
> 
> Liz- Sorry about the bfn! still think positive! It's not over til the witch shows up!!! You're O day looks right on track...still keeping my Fingers crossed for you ladies!!!!
> Molly- You too!!!

Are you expecting to ovulate or are you using opk's as hpt's?


----------



## gabbyskyy

RainyMama said:


> Gabby- seems like the only thing that is harder to do than get pregnant is to relax about it!! Hahaha!!
> I am so mad at my negatives!! But even with an attitude problem I can totally see your second line, for me I can only see it on the top test, in both versions. I am excited for your FRER but I thought you and FRERs broke up? :)

LMAO!!!!! Ya we did, but if I'm truly pregant, it'll show! Oh geesh! Hahahaha! When did yuo get your mirena out?


----------



## taurusmom05

how long til we see the frer?! im anxious!!! lolololol


----------



## sjones1125

gabbyskyy said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> The last two I took pictures of when I stepped out of the shower, which was like 15 mins? I have to take short showers because of the kids lol. Usually the wondfo one's don't even really give me a line in the mornings.
> 
> Liz- Sorry about the bfn! still think positive! It's not over til the witch shows up!!! You're O day looks right on track...still keeping my Fingers crossed for you ladies!!!!
> Molly- You too!!!
> 
> Are you expecting to ovulate or are you using opk's as hpt's?Click to expand...

Expecting to ovulate :)..I just threw that in there lol..


----------



## taurusmom05

its a little closer, stacey!! woop woop!!! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- those OPKs are looking really good. EWCM today??


----------



## taurusmom05

ok guys, ive decided im pregnant... and nothin can tell me otherwise. lol boobs are slightly tender today... 

and for 3 days ive had cramping.... which usually only happens 1 day before af... which isnt due until tomorrow... no spotting yet, which i usually have the day before af.

the cramping has moved so far down. it felt like it was in my tailbone last night... and it literally feels low like that right now...? achey pressure way down low... instead of in my abdomen, its IN my bajingo (what i call my vagina, btw) and in my tailbone.

body tell me something already! either let af show up or give me a dang bfp! stat! pronto!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- those OPKs are looking really good. EWCM today??

No Liz :( it's the weirdest thing! I have creamy, sticky like cm! I have no idea what is going on! My cervix is high up and feels a little softer...I'll test later again and see what comes up.


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> ok guys, ive decided im pregnant... and nothin can tell me otherwise. lol boobs are slightly tender today...
> 
> and for 3 days ive had cramping.... which usually only happens 1 day before af... which isnt due until tomorrow... no spotting yet, which i usually have the day before af.
> 
> the cramping has moved so far down. it felt like it was in my tailbone last night... and it literally feels low like that right now...? achey pressure way down low... instead of in my abdomen, its IN my bajingo (what i call my vagina, btw) and in my tailbone.
> 
> body tell me something already! either let af show up or give me a dang bfp! stat! pronto!

LOL bajingo eh? That does sound promising...My bone down low is kind of achey. no clue what that is about either!


----------



## RainyMama

I was having pains in my bajingo and cervix at 9 dpo. I can't believe what happens down there that we can notice if we are paying attention. It is like another world all its own.
I told DH about the BFNs. I mentioned maybe it is not a good time cuz of his work, he isn't worried about that. Do at least I know we are committed to TTC! Yay!! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

dangit ladies, I'm going to have to stop reading this thread at work. I don't think I can fake the got-something-in-my-eye again anymore and I swear I break down at EVERYTHING, lol.

Gabby - CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see your FRERs!!

Jones - Definitely looks like you're hearing up, hope you ov soon!

Taurus/Rainy - You're both definitely pregnant! Can't wait to see the bfps!

Rainy - When I logged in I had 3-4 pages to catch up on and was too impatient to read through so I went straight to your chart. Thrilled to see your temp is staying up!! Can't wait to see your bfp in the next couple days!

An update on Ginger - I spoke with her by text a tiny bit yesterday before I got too swamped at work. Things are going well with the baby. Her shower is finally fixed too. :)

afm - :yipee: *20 days til our gender scan!! *:yipee: And my BnB-bff had hers yesterday and it's a :pink: *GIRL* :pink: just like my dream predicted!! _You can read more about the dream in my journal if you need a refresher._ :)


----------



## babydreamers

Sorry about the BFNs girls - hopefully just too early. My fingers are still crossed for you both
Gabby - congrats, would like to see it darker to be absolutely sure
AFM - friend here to stay for a few days, so will be missing in action for a few days, will be logging on again at 8 dpo. Currently 4dpo and hoping I can switch my TTC brain off for a few days! Good luck in the meantime - hopefully Liz and Molly will have BFPs by then!


----------



## taurusmom05

edens- thanks for the update on ginger! we miss her!

and SO EXCITING about your gender scan!! yaaaaay!!! the best one! I can't wait to find out what gender it is! then you can start buying gender specific stuff. hehehe so much fun! Once you find out the sex it becomes so much more real- i feel like it really hit me when i found out DS was a boy. I could imagine what he would look like, what features he would get from who... what his personality would be like... I could refer to him as my SON. so crazy! 

dreamers- hoping you have a bfp around the corner as well! Hope you enjoy your company and we get you back soon!!

afm, its 5pm... ive made it almost thru the whole day without spotting... it seriously feels like af is coming on as we speak... and i run to the bathroom... and nothing. this is the worst part of the tww! im going insane! hehehe

stacey- you better BD tonight girl!!! :)


----------



## Calasen

ermmm girls I'm looking for a bit of advice but it has nothing to do with TTC.

I have finally finished one of the storys I have been writing for a bit and am trying to gain the courage to submit to a publisher in the hopes it gets accepted ....


----------



## perfectno3

I'm bleeding. Heavily, and lumpy.... Bye bye baby:-( 
Just what I need on top of everything else:-(


----------



## Calasen

perfectno3 said:


> I'm bleeding. Heavily, and lumpy.... Bye bye baby:-(
> Just what I need on top of everything else:-(

I am so so sorry :( :hug:


----------



## bbear690

perfectno3 said:


> I'm bleeding. Heavily, and lumpy.... Bye bye baby:-(
> Just what I need on top of everything else:-(

Really sorry Hun :(


----------



## RainyMama

Melanie- I have been thinking for 20 minutes of what I can possibly say. I haven't come up with much. All I can offer is my moral support and prayers. I am hoping this is all of the bad news you'll have to bear for quite some time. Xo- Liz


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry perfect :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Melanie- I am so sorry. ((((Hugs)))) sending you lots of prayers right now. I'm with, I hope this is the last of your bad news. I feel so sad... I don't feel like anything I could say would be good enough. Thinking of you!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen- Submit!! You never know what you could be missing out on!! Dooooo it! I bet its awesome! Whats it about?


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> Calasen- Submit!! You never know what you could be missing out on!! Dooooo it! I bet its awesome! Whats it about?

It's a childrens story about a young girl trying to come to terms with her mothers death by helping various magical animals. I really want it to be a picture book series and have found a publishers who if they take it on will find an artist for the pictures.

If the first one gets done which is about dealing with the actual physical loss, then the others will each deal with different aspects of death and loss.

I know it sounds pretty hard but when my cousins were young at 2, 5 and 9 they lost their father and they found it hard to come to terms with the loss obviously but one thing they told me was that they couldn't understand it, that when adults tried to explain it they used big words and concepts they couldn't associate with. I want to help with that if I can in some small way.


----------



## sjones1125

I'm SO sorry Melanie...Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## sjones1125

These don't seem to be getting any darker.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2124.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8









CIMG2139.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Calasen- Submit!! You never know what you could be missing out on!! Dooooo it! I bet its awesome! Whats it about?
> 
> It's a childrens story about a young girl trying to come to terms with her mothers death by helping various magical animals. I really want it to be a picture book series and have found a publishers who if they take it on will find an artist for the pictures.
> 
> If the first one gets done which is about dealing with the actual physical loss, then the others will each deal with different aspects of death and loss.
> 
> I know it sounds pretty hard but when my cousins were young at 2, 5 and 9 they lost their father and they found it hard to come to terms with the loss obviously but one thing they told me was that they couldn't understand it, that when adults tried to explain it they used big words and concepts they couldn't associate with. I want to help with that if I can in some small way.Click to expand...

This sounds like a really good book, And I bet it would help a lot of kids..I would submit it if I were you, Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, what CD are you on?

calasen- that book sounds lovely... ive never seen one like it. its kind of something EVERY kid needs... or at least most. I can imagine it doing very well. Kudos!SUBMIT! SUBMIT!! I wanna know when you do. lol 

afm, af was due today... and guess what? SHE DIDNT SHOW!!!!!!!!! :)
im 11dpo, about to move into CD 33. EVERY cycle since mirena removal has been 31 days, except the last one, which was 28 days... this is my first time being late or something being out of the ordinary since my removal.

i am freakin out! scared the witch may come in my sleep! she is the worst to wake up to!
going to test everyday until i get a bfp or she shows!


melanie, how are you holding up??? :( still feeling for you...! please reach out to us if you need us!


----------



## sjones1125

Bleeping 52!!!!! LOL


----------



## taurusmom05

well it could just be your body trying to O!!! it will get there!!!!!!!!!!! keep on BDing!! i know its frustrating!! :(


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, that last pink one you did... at the bottom of the pic, looks like it may be positive to me!! idk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe you already O'ed and you just need af to come so you can start fresh!


----------



## sjones1125

Only God knows what's going on in this body of mine LOL. Earlier there was a lot of cm!!! TMI* A blob of white cm! slippery like, but very white! I have no idea what is going on!

yes That one kind of looks like it! it wasn't that bright at the 5 mins mark tho. we'll see what my temp shows 2morrow! I'm holding my pee and haven't had much to drink..will test again at around 10 pm. it's 8 here.


----------



## taurusmom05

i had that same thing right after i O'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe that one WAS a positive!?


----------



## sjones1125

I am actually getting little twinges on my right side. Or maybe it's just my imagination lol


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> i had that same thing right after i O'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe that one WAS a positive!?

You think? i wonder if I should put positive OPK on my chart. and wait for a temp spike.

**I didn't get to dtd all week! or today :( I wonder if later tonight is too late?


----------



## taurusmom05

you can always see where it takes you, change it later if need be. you can keep testing, too. you can O up to 36 hours after a positive... so i would totally go for it! BD tonight!


----------



## RainyMama

i have to make this quick, but must add my 2 cents! :)
stacey, if you didn't see EWCM yet you could be having some transitional CM and your OPK might be positive tomorrow/you might get EWCM tomorrow. 
it could be.
either way, you should BD if you can tonight and keep testing and temping.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Liz!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- We are determined for your body to ovulate! Lol


----------



## perfectno3

Thank you everyone. Feel like poo:-(
EX MIL is expected to crash at any time now, and they've said they won't resus. So I'm trying desperately to pretend everything's on for my kids.
Now this. Baby was the positive thing I was going to focus on, now I feel like its my fault for not being excited enough?
My OH is off till weds, he's gutted about baby too. 
But he's worried that I have too much going on right now to cope.
I have all these rubbish things happening right now.
1. Mum in law about to pass
2. Losing baby 
3. Mothers day this Sunday.
4.My mums birthday on 21st march
5. 2nd April date mum died.
6. Trying to pretend everything is ok for my kids

What else!!


----------



## Calasen

just take a deep breath and do a day at a time honey :(

Took me a month to deal with losing the baby as was trying hard to help my mum through her mums death. You can only do it one step at a time and youu know we are all here for you any time you need us xxxx


----------



## RainyMama

I completely agree with calasen. Take it one day at a time and we are here for you. Thinking of you, melanie. 

Update on me- AF showed this AM. Good news: I had a perfect 14 day luteal phase. Trying to count my blessings. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh I'm sorry Liz. (((Hugs))) I hate the witch! I absolutely thought u were preggo, even your chart looked great. It IS, however, fantastically about your 14 day LP!! This next cycle it will happen!!!!

Afm, 12dpo...said I wouldn't but I did...I caved and tested, bfn! Uhhhh! Af is 2 days late if she doesn't show today. But again, since it was my first time using opks who knows, I def could have ovulated late ... Maybe I'm not due til Thursday. Either way, pretty sure I'm out. I feel ok tho!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Perfect--big hug to you!!! No matter how early it is, it still sucks!! 

Taurus--I'm holding out hope for your BFP!!

Rainy--Sorry the witch got you but hooray for a 14 day LP.


Afm...I have had AF for 9 days. NINE DAYS!!!!!!!!! This is ridiculous. I am already counting the days until I can have some testing. This is so not normal.


----------



## sjones1125

Well here's this mornings! What do you guys think? I had a rough night last night woke up a few times, took my temp and one was 98.1, the other 97.7 I think I took the higher after i had slept for an hr..Not sure..It's all a blur.
I want to ask you guys to please keep me and my family in prayers..We're having a really hard time in our marriage right now..Last night we talked about getting a divorce. I have no idea what's going to happen :nope:

Melanie I agree with everyone else..Take it one day at a time hun. prayer for you and your family xx

Liz- Sorry the witch showed her face! yay! about the 14 days!!!

Molly- Keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Operation! You've been missed!!! 9 days is a might long time!!!!
 



Attached Files:







630.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5









last.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









53.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- agreed! 9 days in entirely too long!! cant wait for you to finally start getting things straightened out with a doc! will you need to start using opks soon?! and OMG 3 weeks 5 days until your wedding?! time has FLOWN by!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Babyo- sorry for crazy AF I blame crazy mirena for your lady parts problems. 

Stacey- I am thinking of you. We are here when you need us, as had been said before. Much love to you while you navigate this. 

Calasen- do submit your story! Sounds amazing and inspiring! Keep us posted after you submit :)

Molly- stay away AF!!!! I think you must be pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## taurusmom05

liz- thanks... i hope so, but i really doubt it at this point. i just wish i knew how long my LP was! its driving me crazy not knowing if i O'ed late or not. feels like my luck that the ONE time i use opks... i O late and it throws off my whole cycle!? i just dont know... and u know i hate WAITING. uhh worst thing ever. really looking forward to us having some beautiful bumps this summer so our lady bits need to get on the ball. lol

stacey- sheesh! i just dont know. im thinking the same for you, too... that only time can tell now. im so ready for you to get some kind of answer so you can either be preggo or start fresh!

is it april yet? lol


----------



## Calasen

well i posted it this afternoon :) meep!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen- good for you!! thats awesome!! How long do these sorts of things take?


----------



## Calasen

couple of months if its fast ...


----------



## gardenofedens

hugs to you perfect, hang in there

calasen - congrats and good luck!!

jones - your opks are lighter it looks like so hoping you finally ov'ed. so sorry to hear about your marriage troubles right now though. DH and I have been arguing tons lately; it's so frustrating. :(

BabyO - get thee to a doctor stat! 9 days of af is ridiculous!!

Rainy - can NOT believe the witch arrived for you! I totally thought you'd get your bfp! That's great you had a full 14 day LP though. :)

Taurus - when will you test again? I know it's totally frustrating not really knowing when you ov. :( Will you start temping if af shows?

ginger - i miss you! come back!

afm - Am I the only one who couldn't get on BnB all day today?? I was having some seriously massive withdrawals. Today was HELL at work and I so needed to login and relax during my lunch break but it was down and I couldn't!! So bummed! :(


----------



## taurusmom05

mellissa- totally temping next time if she shows. i can not deal with this being in limbo mess. lol I am now 2 days late... for the first time, im having a cycle longer than 31 days. im 12dpo... just waiting.

going to test again wednesday if af has not shown. she will show thursday if i have a 14 day LP.

so yet again i have more waiting to do. lol


----------



## gardenofedens

You can do it! :) Just wait until you are pregnant; there's SO much waiting!! lol - 18 days left until our gender scan!


----------



## taurusmom05

yes when i think back and remember all the waiting i did when i was pregnant... it seemed like it flew by. lol except when youre waiting on stuff like the gender scan, first heartbeat, etc. lol ohhh i cant wait to see what my 2nd pregnancy will be like! they say they are all different.

where is everyone today?!


----------



## gardenofedens

bnb was down all day, I thought it would be packed in here tonight. I'm in one of my classes right now trying to stay awake! two more hours...


----------



## taurusmom05

thats what i thought, too! i missed everyone all day. my mom wanted to have DS for a couple hours to get her grandma fix... i had NOTHIN to do. house was cleaned, dinner made... errands ran, DH was at work! i was so sad. haha i wonder what the upgrade was?

gosh i wish your gender scan would hurry and get here. lol i keep thinking GIRL for you...idk why????


----------



## taurusmom05

woops double post. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Today's OPK's- Do they look any different? 

Morning ladies! I sooo missed being able to get on here yesterday! ughhh..So DH and I talked...not sure yet what's happening...atleast we slept in the same bed, That's good right? LOL..I think we're going to take it one day at a time. I think a big chunk of the issue is because he doesn't want to have a baby...so we'll talk again about that. 

Molly- Can't wait for you to test again!
Calasen- Yay!!!!

Gardens- Can't wait to hear what you're having!!!
 



Attached Files:







tues Am.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6









tue.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3









tue 7.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones---OMG. Your opks give me a headache. I'm confused and I consider myself well versed in the realm of opks. Are you 1678% sure you aren't pregnant?!?

The first opk pic doesn't look positive to me. I'm so sorry that I'm no help!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Jones---OMG. Your opks give me a headache. I'm confused and I consider myself well versed in the realm of opks. Are you 1678% sure you aren't pregnant?!?
> 
> The first opk pic doesn't look positive to me. I'm so sorry that I'm no help!

LOL, That's ok..I can't figure it out myself! well I took a test yesterday and there wasn't even a shadow of a line!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think you haven't quite ovulated yet, thank goodness you have that appointment! Do you still have a little bump on your cervix? 
Babyo- are you still bleeding? 
Edens- ahhh! So excited for your gender scan woooooohoo!
Molly- did AF show for you officially or still just pink?
Calasen- well done, I am so excited for you. Soon you'll be a household name.


----------



## taurusmom05

hey ladies! i have been super busy all day! around noon today, i spotted... and she was in full force by the end of my day... I thought I would be much more sad than I am! I now know I have a 12-13 day LP... so at least this cycle I won't be driving myself crazy wondering what's going on! :) O was definitely delayed.

Hope everyone is doing well. I had a great day with family... its supposed to be 74 and sunny tomorrow so we have a big cookout planned! yum o!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

AF finally packed her bags and left town. Now I remember why I was on birth control in the first place! Actually, cramping and really long periods were why they put me on. All this is sadly normal for me. I wasn't aware of the possible LP defect before because I had never charted ovulation. 

AF is for the birds. 

I am going to remain optimistic about our chances this month no matter what my girlie parts are doing.


----------



## gardenofedens

Argh! We were doing so well this month! Where's our 1.8 successes!?!? lol

So everyone is starting again now? Well, except for poor jones...wish any of us knew what was going on with your cycle and could help! :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Any of you gals know of how to improve uterine lining? I am having somewhat regular periods but they are very light and oddly clotted. I am sure that I'm not pregnant, and at first I found these periods nice, but I am getting concerned. The blood that does come out is clotted and I have read a thin lining with lots of clotting is terrible for an egg trying to implant!
I am going to start going to acupuncture this week, but am wondering if anyone knows of foods to eat or that sort of thing. Thank you ladies!


----------



## babydreamers

Im back...

Calasen - I think your book sounds like a great idea, good luck with getting it published

Perfect - So sorry to hear your bad news

Rainy/Taurus - Bummer! Im a bit disheartened - this conception business seems too hard. But on the bright sounds your LPs are sounding good so hopefully this month FX'd
And well done for not letting it get you down. Ive not heard anything useful about thickening lining, but maybe you should check in with your doctor to make sure?

Operation - Your AF sounds like a pain in the girly bits! Glad its over and you can gear up for the big O

AFM - Had so much fun with my friend, much needed! Almost forgot about TTC. Im now 7dpo, tested yesterday cos I wanted a few drinks with dinner, way too early anyway. Itching for next week so I can test for real. Dont want to wait that long! No particular symptoms this month so far, although without the distractions Ill probably start imagining them! 

Anyone not got AF yet and still waiting to test???


----------



## perfectno3

Morning ladies. 
I'm calmer now and not sobbing every five mins now. 
Told my daughter what was happening with her nanny, and things seem better. I was struggling to keep a happy face on for her while I was devastated inside. Now everyone know why I was so upset it's easier to deal with. Mum in law isn't expected to make it more than a day or two, so we're all in limbo at the moment. 
For a ten yr old my daughter took the news fairly well. She was cross the hospital can't fix this nanny and they couldn't fix my mum( her other nanny) she think hospitals are rubbish now!
As for my af, it's gone to a normal period now, so it's not like a Mass murder is the bathroom now. OH thinks we shouldn't stress on opk and stuff and just let nature take its course? I'd rather know where I am and whether it's likely to happen. So I may test but not pressure on him by telling him?
That's not lying is it?
Sorry I've not been very supportive with you all and all your events, I didn't mean to be selfish:-(


----------



## RainyMama

Melanie- I am running late this AM as usual, but I couldn't not say something to you. You are NOT being selfish and I am sooo glad we are here for you to lean on. Xo


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I do still have the bump..But i'm not stressing out...You know I think I heard primrose helps with thickening of the lining. I'm not positive tho. 

Melanie- I agree with Liz, you're not being selfish..and we're here if you need to vent/talk. I'm glad you're dd is doing better.

Dreamers- Glad to hear you had some fun!!! Can't wait for you to start testing.

Well here's today's OPK's. DH and I decided to wait a few months and not really "try" but if it happens well it happens..We have a lot of things to work on. I will still be tracking my cycle tho!!!! LOL
 



Attached Files:







3-14.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 6









3147.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









314.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sounds like things with DH are better? Did you guys have a good heart to heart?


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- sounds like things with DH are better? Did you guys have a good heart to heart?

We did, It was much needed! :D


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- yay! I am so glad. Also I think maybe your opk is getting darker, yup.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i cant wait until we get a definitive on your opks!! im sure its SOON!

afm, af is on mega flow. ugh... cramp central over here! its ok tho... we got out to the lake, had a bbq, DS got lots of fresh air and playtime on the playground. it was a great day!

hope everyone is doing well on this hump day! we are nearing the end of the week :)


----------



## gardenofedens

hi all, just checking in! :) I'm on day 10 of 19 days straight at work and exhausted. 60 hour work weeks SUCK. And we lost one of the other women in our office so we're working even more OT than originally anticipated. The only good thing is I'm so tired, I'm having trouble keeping track of the days and think time will pass more quickly as we get closer to the ultrasound. I hope so anyway! Today I almost lost it at work though; everything is so overwhelming right now and I'm trying so hard to keep my blood pressure low after the two appts in a row where it was high and my dr threatening to lower my hours. She doesn't understand that less hours doesn't mean a lighter workload to my employer though - that would only increase my stress and blood pressure!

Anyway, *WE NEED MORE BFPS*!! And we need to hear from Panda and Ginger too!! :(


----------



## RainyMama

i think dreamers is next up for a BFP!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa! Take it as easy as possible! High blood pressure in pregnancy is no good. Taking care of mama is taking care of baby. :):hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I'm trying to. I just wish my bosses would stop putting more on my plate!


----------



## OperationBbyO

~scratches line into wall~

CD 7.


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> i think dreamers is next up for a BFP!!!

Ooh, I hope so

Gardens - does your employer know your preggers? That sounds exhausting, 19 days in a row is ridiculous

i just poas in a shopping centre bathroom! Couldnt even wait to get home - BFN though. Ive given up on self control and ordered 50 IC HPTs 

Yet another friend told me she's pregger yesterday - did not see that one coming! Its super cool though, hopefully Ill get to join her soon.


----------



## babydreamers

haha Just found out I passed my exam. Deep down I always knew I was brilliant (hehe)
..Now i just need to pass that other test...


----------



## perfectno3

Congratulations! 
I'm keeping fingers crossed for that other test xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Well done dreamers! You are brilliant!


----------



## bbear690

Had a weird achy pain in my left side today, do you think I could be Oving early ??
A little bit of cm but not loads, pink tinged too :/


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats dreamers on passing your exam! You ARE brilliant! The IC will make your life so much better. You can pee at will and it's guilt free!!!! CD4? Who cares! POAS anyway! lol

bbear--I read that ov pains can be a few days before, right at, or a few days after ov. So helpful right?? :shrug: Other than the egg shooting out of the ovary, pain can be caused by the fallopian tube filling up with mucus, etc. I now know more about my body filling up with random gunk than I ever wanted to.


CD8. Time to start SMEP! DH is really looking forward to it this month. :)


----------



## sjones1125

babydreamers said:


> haha Just found out I passed my exam. Deep down I always knew I was brilliant (hehe)
> ..Now i just need to pass that other test...

Congrats Dreamers!!!!



OperationBbyO said:


> Congrats dreamers on passing your exam! You ARE brilliant! The IC will make your life so much better. You can pee at will and it's guilt free!!!! CD4? Who cares! POAS anyway! lol
> 
> bbear--I read that ov pains can be a few days before, right at, or a few days after ov. So helpful right?? :shrug: Other than the egg shooting out of the ovary, pain can be caused by the fallopian tube filling up with mucus, etc. I now know more about my body filling up with random gunk than I ever wanted to.
> 
> 
> CD8. Time to start SMEP! DH is really looking forward to it this month. :)

 WOOT WOOT!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats dreamers! Have fun babyo! 

Afm, yes my boss knows I'm pregnant. I told her at like 8 weeks and she's been really good about it. Unfortunately the 19 days straight instruction came from my corporate office about a year ago so it's not like I didn't know it was coming. It's just exhausting with being pregnant and school!


----------



## babydreamers

Still Gardens, surely they can give you a break! 
Ive tested twice today - BFN 9dpo
Cant seem to stop POAS come on BFP!
Bbear - I dont think you can rely on cramps to tell you which day you O'd unfortunately'
Although with the spotting maybe, I would keep BD though!


----------



## Calasen

well the test has been done, 5 day wait for results and hopefully start clomid next cycle :)

Am currently looking after a foster dog as well as my own and man its hard work ....


----------



## sjones1125

I really think this is as positive as my OPK will get! And I got some swimmers today! LOL
 



Attached Files:







fri16.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9









3-16.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7









CIMG2229.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> well the test has been done, 5 day wait for results and hopefully start clomid next cycle :)
> 
> Am currently looking after a foster dog as well as my own and man its hard work ....

YAY!!! lol yes dogs are hard to take care off...I have a 6 month old female American Bulldog..And man of man...it is hard! She's shedding right now!! I have never seen so much white hair!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

How's everyone doing today??? ITS FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Calasen

I love my dog to pieces but having a second one of the same breed here right now is proving to be .... interesting?


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen - I heart you! :)

I used to run a no-kill animal rescue and without foster parents, the organization seriously would have failed! We rescued about 4000 dogs and cats during the four years I ran it before I moved out of town and had to shut down. I'd love to do it again in the future when I can afford it. It's SUPER expensive with all the vet bills, food, etc. I paid for everything for my foster parents since I had so few. I housed all the rest of the furkids at my own house and usually had anywhere from 10-20 at a time!


----------



## Calasen

tbh its the only reason we haven't taken on a second dog as company for ours so that we can do the emergency fosters, we can't always have a foster but i make up for it by making coats and blankets for the dogs in the rescue and knitting stuff for them to sell to raise funds


----------



## gardenofedens

I used to own a house on about 1/4 acre so lots of dogs weren't a problem. Now I rent so I can't have more dogs on top of my own 4. Well, my new landlords probably wouldn't care but I'm not in a financial position for it plus with a baby on the way, work, and school, I can't put something else on my plate. Eventually I'll at least start volunteering again though. :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hi ladies! I haven't visited this forum in a bit, but hope everyone is doing fab! I'm on cd44 and no sign of af, but still don't know if it's from the mirena.....the longest cycle I've had since it was removed was 46 days and that was the second cycle. Not trying to bore, but I've been getting faint positives n $tree the past 3 days andI'm assuming they're evaps. I had a blood test on cd40 and it came back negative. :( anyway, I'm very frustrated. Do any of you girls have totoally irregular periods after the removal? i had mine for 7 years(2 different coils).


----------



## Calasen

gabbyskyy said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't visited this forum in a bit, but hope everyone is doing fab! I'm on cd44 and no sign of af, but still don't know if it's from the mirena.....the longest cycle I've had since it was removed was 46 days and that was the second cycle. Not trying to bore, but I've been getting faint positives n $tree the past 3 days andI'm assuming they're evaps. I had a blood test on cd40 and it came back negative. :( anyway, I'm very frustrated. Do any of you girls have totoally irregular periods after the removal? i had mine for 7 years(2 different coils).


Since my removal in 2010 I have had all of 7 cycles ranging from 22 days to 59 :( but i have endo and pcos so cant say if it from the mirena or not


----------



## babydreamers

gabbyskyy said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't visited this forum in a bit, but hope everyone is doing fab! I'm on cd44 and no sign of af, but still don't know if it's from the mirena.....the longest cycle I've had since it was removed was 46 days and that was the second cycle. Not trying to bore, but I've been getting faint positives n $tree the past 3 days andI'm assuming they're evaps. I had a blood test on cd40 and it came back negative. :( anyway, I'm very frustrated. Do any of you girls have totoally irregular periods after the removal? i had mine for 7 years(2 different coils).

Hi Gabbyskyy - 
Mine have been 26-29 days after the first cycle, so hopefully yours will come back to regular. Can you post pics of your faint positives? Did they come up within the time?

AFM - 11dpo, run out of HPTs and a bit nervous about testing now because a negative probably means something now. BFN 10 dpo and no symptoms at all, AF due Thursday. ICs should be arriving in the post tomorrow maybe so not sure if Ill start testing again or hold on and wait to see if AF comes


----------



## taurusmom05

hey ladies... been a pretty boring and uneventful few days for me! af is on her way OUT... this should be my last day of her in town. hehe then back to business! so ready to get this started! lets go cycle #7!!

whats new with everyone? where is everyone at in their cycle?

gabbysky, my cycles went to roughly 31 days each time after my 1st real af post removal. id imagine they would go back to normal sooner than later! fx that they do for you!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies!
Dreamers, I think you should wait it out. If you are anything like me the negatives just make you sad, the day after AF is due is a great day to test!!

Molly- hello there! Not much going on here either, having a nice lazy weekend. 

We are having a big Cuban dinner to show some love to my hubby tonight. My sister and her partner and my parents, plus our little family of 3 will all dine together. I am making Ropa Vieja-it's kind of like beef stew and black beans and rice, beets salad, and avocado salad. I am getting hungry just thinking about it, and it means cooking ALL day! But it will be wonderful. Slow cooked food made with lots of love=delicious.

I am on CD7, tomorrow I enter my fertile window, fertility will be low, ovulation predicted for Friday. I did not temp during my period or the majority of my spotting. I do not know how to deal with vaginally temping while bleeding! I thought if I temped orally during this time it would only cause confusion later when I was trying to analyze when I had ovulated.

I started acupuncture on Thursday because I took a fertility quiz based on Traditional Chinese Medicine and my results were "stuck", my blood is stagnate! Can't have that, hehehe. I will go back this week. 

Where is everyone in their cycle?? 
Dreamers- keep us posted if you do test. How's DH doing?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sorry I'm so MIA lately. The wedding has suddenly taken over my life. We already fell off the SMEP bandwagon. We will get back on tomorrow, CD12. I never ovulate on CD14 anyway so it really doesn't matter so much I don't think.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Taurus- how long did you have the mirena for? I wish I had regular periods. It's so frustrating.

Dreamers - if you click on my name, you can look at my other posts and all my pics are posted. I don't get it. I had positive $trees, negative blood test, but did a frer today and bfn! I had a slight wipe of blood yesterday, so I'm waiting for af. Just wish she would come already!


----------



## gardenofedens

sorry af is so frustrating gabby! hope it sorts itself out soon!


----------



## perfectno3

Good morning ladies!
Sorry I dropped off over the weekend, so much happening and lots of issues to deal with. My ex MIL is still fighting, altho the cancer is so far gone they've said it's going to be just days now. My ex is at least too occupied to harrass me. I was being really nice about it all, trying to be supportive because I understand how it feels to lose your mum, spent half hour on the phone only at the end he turned round and said, 'it's not your family now, it's not your problem'!! I knew his mum 14 yrs, I can't just stop caring. I left my emotionally abusive controlling marriage, not his family. 
My daughter seems to be coping, altho she's started sleep walking again, no night terrors so far tho.
My af finished on Friday, my OH doesn't want me to opk as it puts too much pressure on me, however, I probably will becaus that way I feel I'm doing something if that makes sense?
Hope everything is ok with you all xxx


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> hey ladies... been a pretty boring and uneventful few days for me! af is on her way OUT... this should be my last day of her in town. hehe then back to business! so ready to get this started! lets go cycle #7!!
> 
> whats new with everyone? where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> gabbysky, my cycles went to roughly 31 days each time after my 1st real af post removal. id imagine they would go back to normal sooner than later! fx that they do for you!

Hya Molly, I really have no clue where I'm at lol...



RainyMama said:


> Hi ladies!
> Dreamers, I think you should wait it out. If you are anything like me the negatives just make you sad, the day after AF is due is a great day to test!!
> 
> Molly- hello there! Not much going on here either, having a nice lazy weekend.
> 
> We are having a big Cuban dinner to show some love to my hubby tonight. My sister and her partner and my parents, plus our little family of 3 will all dine together. I am making Ropa Vieja-it's kind of like beef stew and black beans and rice, beets salad, and avocado salad. I am getting hungry just thinking about it, and it means cooking ALL day! But it will be wonderful. Slow cooked food made with lots of love=delicious.
> 
> I am on CD7, tomorrow I enter my fertile window, fertility will be low, ovulation predicted for Friday. I did not temp during my period or the majority of my spotting. I do not know how to deal with vaginally temping while bleeding! I thought if I temped orally during this time it would only cause confusion later when I was trying to analyze when I had ovulated.
> 
> I started acupuncture on Thursday because I took a fertility quiz based on Traditional Chinese Medicine and my results were "stuck", my blood is stagnate! Can't have that, hehehe. I will go back this week.
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycle??
> Dreamers- keep us posted if you do test. How's DH doing?

Oh That food sounds yummy Liz!!! I've never had Cuban food! I've thought about acupuncture...I might look into it!



gabbyskyy said:


> Taurus- how long did you have the mirena for? I wish I had regular periods. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Dreamers - if you click on my name, you can look at my other posts and all my pics are posted. I don't get it. I had positive $trees, negative blood test, but did a frer today and bfn! I had a slight wipe of blood yesterday, so I'm waiting for af. Just wish she would come already!

I know exactly how you feel!! I haven't had a period since my withdrawal bleeding which was in January :cry:


perfectno3 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Sorry I dropped off over the weekend, so much happening and lots of issues to deal with. My ex MIL is still fighting, altho the cancer is so far gone they've said it's going to be just days now. My ex is at least too occupied to harrass me. I was being really nice about it all, trying to be supportive because I understand how it feels to lose your mum, spent half hour on the phone only at the end he turned round and said, 'it's not your family now, it's not your problem'!! I knew his mum 14 yrs, I can't just stop caring. I left my emotionally abusive controlling marriage, not his family.
> My daughter seems to be coping, altho she's started sleep walking again, no night terrors so far tho.
> My af finished on Friday, my OH doesn't want me to opk as it puts too much pressure on me, however, I probably will becaus that way I feel I'm doing something if that makes sense?
> Hope everything is ok with you all xxx

what a douche bag!!!!!!! Sorry, he has to be such an a** towards you...I can understand that he's going through a hard time but that still doesn't give him the right to act like that towards you. I hope things start looking up soon! Glad to hear your dd is doing good. I totally understand about the OPK's! I'm doing the exact same thing lol. xx



babydreamers said:


> gabbyskyy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I haven't visited this forum in a bit, but hope everyone is doing fab! I'm on cd44 and no sign of af, but still don't know if it's from the mirena.....the longest cycle I've had since it was removed was 46 days and that was the second cycle. Not trying to bore, but I've been getting faint positives n $tree the past 3 days andI'm assuming they're evaps. I had a blood test on cd40 and it came back negative. :( anyway, I'm very frustrated. Do any of you girls have totoally irregular periods after the removal? i had mine for 7 years(2 different coils).
> 
> Hi Gabbyskyy -
> Mine have been 26-29 days after the first cycle, so hopefully yours will come back to regular. Can you post pics of your faint positives? Did they come up within the time?
> 
> AFM - 11dpo, run out of HPTs and a bit nervous about testing now because a negative probably means something now. BFN 10 dpo and no symptoms at all, AF due Thursday. ICs should be arriving in the post tomorrow maybe so not sure if Ill start testing again or hold on and wait to see if AF comesClick to expand...

Can't wait for you to test again!!! FX Af stays away!

afm- well not much lol..same old story...My temp did go down today tho...wonder what that means..I discarded all the possible + OPK's i had on my chart and now it changed my O day..Can you guys take a look? I felt some twinges on my left side last night...I wonder if I'm trying to O again...My OPK's are darker..but not really positive..I got a clearblue smiley face kit..I'll try one of those later and see what comes up..I'm tired of guessing if it's + or not. Hope you guys have a good day!!!

Lucy how are you? Ginger?


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Sorry I'm so MIA lately. The wedding has suddenly taken over my life. We already fell off the SMEP bandwagon. We will get back on tomorrow, CD12. I never ovulate on CD14 anyway so it really doesn't matter so much I don't think.

How Fun!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I am still confused by the chart and think you haven't ovulated yet. 
What is going on with your CM?


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I am still confused by the chart and think you haven't ovulated yet.
> What is going on with your CM?

 I don't think I ovulated either. I think my body really is trying to but not able too :cry: My cm is kind of like water, and someone what creamy. yesterday I had a little bit of ewcm. I'm soooo but sooo ready to be over with this cycle!


----------



## taurusmom05

gabby- i had mirena in for 2.5 years... hope something turns up SOON so you can know whas going on!

rainy, did i mention that dinner sounded fabulous?! lets BOTH move to austin, so i can come over for dinner. hehehe

nothing new here. got to BD last night! omg it felt like FOREVER. i totally lost the will to do it a few days after O last cycle... and with a 6 day af, it felt like an eternity. haha gotta get back to the every other day-ness!
philly cheese steaks for dinner! how NOT good for you but delightful at the same time! yum!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies! so 15 days since mirena removal still no AF, started opk 5 days ago all negative, been doing the BD every 2 days just in case;) wish me luck!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> gabby- i had mirena in for 2.5 years... hope something turns up SOON so you can know whas going on!
> 
> rainy, did i mention that dinner sounded fabulous?! lets BOTH move to austin, so i can come over for dinner. hehehe
> 
> nothing new here. got to BD last night! omg it felt like FOREVER. i totally lost the will to do it a few days after O last cycle... and with a 6 day af, it felt like an eternity. haha gotta get back to the every other day-ness!
> philly cheese steaks for dinner! how NOT good for you but delightful at the same time! yum!

omg, DH and I finally reunited to BD after about 6 weeks! Everything is still sensitive but we were both slow and patient and OMG, it was freaking amazing. lol. tmi? sorry! haha. HTH is a baby going to come out of there!??!? lol

Welcome LvnMom - good luck to you!


----------



## momblough

hi ladies, im 35 and ttc #4. After Ds#2 I had mirena for three years. Had it taken out in November 2006 had horrible massive af in December of 2006 and on 30th bday in January found out I was prego with #3 who was born in Sept 07. Had another mirena put in Oct 07 until Jan. 2012. I didnt have AF at all with either mirena...and now my cycles have gone beserk. Have had three cycles since removal, 25 days apart on one, 20, then 16 days...not sure what is going on. I am starting to chart, and take soy, but was wondering if anyone elae had/is having these kind of issues? We havent been ttc long but due to age I want to do whatever I can to get pregnant asap lol


----------



## babydreamers

S Jones * HUGS*

Taurus - have fun!

LVnMummy - welcome and good luck!

Garden - glad to hear your getting some!

momblough - welcome. It may take a few cycles to get settled. People on here seem to have very different experiences. Mine have been fairly regular.

Rainy -Ropa Vieja sounds great. Good luck for your fertile window :dust: 

AFM - Stupid evil :witch: arrived around 15 minutes after my last post, I felt like crying but literally had to leave to go to work which is probably a good thing. Did try and post yesterday but stupid internet went down and I lost my message so gave up. I guess the 7 negative pregnancy tests I'd taken were real then! It was my shortest cycle yet with only 24 days (AF arrived only 11 dpo - maybe not even allowing enough time for implantation, hope that doesn't happen again). Now on CD 3 back on EPO, grapefruit juice. It is such a drama trying to get DH to BD at the right time I dread my fertile window and get very anxious in the days leading up to it. I just wish it would happen already so the pressure is off. I got him some MORE medication to try but I don't hold out much hope as he gets terrible side effects from them all. He is off work with a shoulder injury at the moment so I'm hoping that might help this month. On to cycle 8...


----------



## bbear690

Checked my cervix today and got egg white cm, we dtd last night 
should we go again tonight or wednesday?

been dtd every night from when af finished on the 7th

been having lots of fun

my nipples are really sore though :(


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- even a small amount of EWCM is a great sign, if you see anymore make sure to do the deed you never know when you're going to ovulate! of course I am still really looking forward to what happens at your appointment it seems like they will probably give you something to trigger AF and then you can start fresh!

Molly- Glad you got some action! we are still in a dry spell: DH is either depressed or tired or grumpy and annoying me there's no romance in the air, sigh. hopefully he'll hear soon about some interviews that he's had to become a more tolerable mate. Philly cheesesteak sounds delish it's 9 AM and now I'm hungry for lunch, thanks!!

LVnMommny- welcome! Hopefully AF or better, BFP will come soon. :)

Edens- yay for sexy time! I'm glad it was amazing :)

MomBlough- welcome! My cycles are crazy- anywhere from 19 to 28 days long. has a professional recommended that you take soy?

Dreamers- oh goodness I am so bummed that you are not pregnant. BIG hugs to you. I know what you mean about the BDing anxiety I have a hard time with my DH. he is physically fine but very put off by my desire to BD on specific days and I am frustrated because I feel like if we know what are more fertile days we should be taking advantage of that information. Very frustrating!

Bbear- if you have ewcm bd each day until it dries up.


----------



## RainyMama

AFM- I was considering asking DH if he wanted to bd every other night for a week or so and just see what happens. No thermometer, no opks. But I don't feel like having sex with him at all. I have been trying to cheer him up and keep our family in a good place- mentally I guess. I can't make him see that despite the wrong that has been done to him by what used to be a friend, we are still so blessed in every other area of our lives. I have been praying for him to realize that. Siiiiiiiiigh. I think I will continue to chart my temps just so i can learn more about my cycles, but I will save my opks for another cycle when we are actually sexually active!
Someone please give DH a great job! Please!!


----------



## momblough

RaineyMama...no professional recomendations for the soy, but Ive been reading up on it about and thought I would give it a try. I am worried that with such short cycles i may not be ovulating and if i am im not quite sure when. Hoping the soy maksedes my O big and within 5-10 of stopping the pills. Im taking 160mg cd2-5....so we will see. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## RainyMama

MomBlough- how are your charts looking? Is there something that makes you think ovulation is the problem? I ask because too much soy can be detrimental depending on your hormones. For example, I am supposed to avoid soy as much as possible. I saw an acupuncturist who agreed with the results I got on the making babies quiz. I will post a link for you soon. It is very interesting!


----------



## momblough

RaineyMama, I havent had any hormonal tests for ttc purposes done, we actually have an appt on Monday with the fertility doctor to test me and the dh. However, for all except three months of the last two and a half years I have had almost every test known to man kind done on my blood. Long story short I have had a sinus infection which has not responded to normal therapys. Ive done antibiotics galore, two surgeries, and two picc lines. After the last picc line I thought I was through, and we started ttc thinking that all was well. we were wrong, issue came back two weeks after iud removal. During the 2.5 years they did hormonal tests, vitamin test, and a gazillion other test trying to figure out why my body wasnt responding to meds properly and everything was fine except the occasional iron def (when I was really really feeling bad and on codeine cough meds I didnt eat much), and a Vit D def at one point also (from being stuck in this damn house so long lol). But even though my normal (1 of 7) doctor thinks it s a waste of time, we are having those test run on Monday. Im interested to see that quiz you were talking about. I think the problem may have something to do with ovulation based on two months of those predictors tests. Bought another one yesterday so Im hoping it shows something different this month. just started taking my temps for this cycle...so Im going to have to just watch my temps as well.


----------



## gardenofedens

Well, we all love chart stalking if you want to add a link to your signature! :D


----------



## RainyMama

MB - https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/questionnaire/index.php
Hope that works, I am posting from my phone so a little unsure. Sorry to hear about your medical issues. I have had some difficulties with sinus and throat problems. I hope it gets sorted out. How are you feeling at the moment? Could pain and stress be a factor if you aren't ovulating? That and the adjustments your body is making after a hormonal iud. Sounds terrible, how do you manage with the kids while you feel crummy?


----------



## momblough

RaineyMama, I hope too, but I cant sit around and wait anymore either. I spent a lot of time worrying about it, but after the last picc line I felt great, so it was easy to make myself believe it was all over lol. Until I started running a fever again, then it was back to the doc for me. Its been rough with the kids at times, especially until the meds kick in. I feel tired and run down a lot, but it makes for great snuggle time. I took last year off from coaching (bowling,baseball) because I just didnt have the energy. But baseball season started a few weeks ago and Ive been doing fine. When my symptoms start to appear its important for me to start a new round of antibiotics very quickly, or else I go down hill fast. The worst part is the cough..sounds like i have TB it is so bad. But out of all the doctors that I have (all the ones that cant agree or figure it out) there are two that I can run to for meds with no issues, which def helps. Once the antibiotics kick in its normally about ten days before my symptoms subside. The only problem is my temps tend to show the infection still kicking which is why I havent really done the bbt charting. hard to temp when your body is fighting an unknown virus, and the last two months have been just that :-(. But, I am staying positive and trying to temp this cycle, so we will see if I can get a good idea of what else my body is doing lol. My mom is totally against me ttc, but I did get an ok from my PCP, and she is fully aware of what is going on. Dealing with my boys has been difficult at times only because I miss having the energy to go and do as much as I use too, but as I said, the last few months have been pretty great....even despite still being on antibiotics. During the worst of it last year, before I got picc line #2 my eight year old came up to me and asked if I was dying and just not telling him. Now THAT broke my heart. Trying to explain to them what is going on when I myself didnt/dont understand was hard, but we manage pretty well. i changed my work schedule to almost nothing so that I can be home with them more, and that is working out very very well for all of us. 

I tried to post my chart however im not having any luck with it. Advice? Im using ff

CD1=temp 96.2, CD2=96.8, CD3=97.3


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sorry to post and run (yet again...blame the wedding!)

Today is CD14 and I got a + opk this morning! We have BD CD 8, 11, 12, and this morning. (Yeah...5am and I drag FDH back in bed and told him if he wanted wedding night booty then he had to knock me up!)

*TTC Funny*: Just when I thought I'd seen it all! FDH comes wandering into the bedroom earlier this week and asked if it was a "Balliday" or not. I replied no, so he strips in about 3 seconds flat. He then proceeds to do a naked handstand! When he was done he looks at me with the most serious expression on his face and says, "That turns you on, right?" (WTF?? lol) He has apparently amused himself so much by his naked handstand that he starts cracking up, face plants into the bed he's laughing so hard, and then slides to the floor with tears rolling down his face. 

I can't wait to post a wedding pic so you guys can put a face to his antics!! hahahaha


----------



## gardenofedens

momblough said:


> I tried to post my chart however im not having any luck with it. Advice? Im using ff
> CD1=temp 96.2, CD2=96.8, CD3=97.3

Momblough - Have you already setup your page to be shared? If so, from your main chart page, hover over the "Sharing" link at the top right, go down to "Get Code". This will bring you to another page where at the top you can click "Change URL" and get a personalized chart URL if you want it (ex. https://www. fertilityfriend.com/home/momblough) and below that is the bbCode Code. Copy and paste that into your BnB signature from your BnB User CP. Hope that helps! (And if you haven't yet set it up, you can click Setup from the Sharing menu to get started)

BabyO - You're in for a wild lifetime of fun, that's for sure! lol :)

Afm - this week is DRAGGING and I still have all of next week still before our gender scan! OMG, going crazy here!! lol


----------



## momblough

Gardenof edens...thnk you! Its not letting me put it in the signature section yet (not enough posts?), but I can paste lol!

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/momblough

ok, well it wouldnt let me paste, but i liked your suggestion and thats what I used, thanks so much! Any advice, or suggestions as to what might be going on is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## momblough

ok, i think i added the chart as well as a ticker onto this, so this is a test lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Resubscribe :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hello Lovely ladies!!! How's everyone? 
Welcome Momblough! sounds like you have a lot going on! I hope things start getting better for you and you can get some answers!

Operation- LMAO! I almost chocked on my food reading your TTC funny...I'll remind myself next time to not be eating when I read those lol. YAYAY for the + OPK!! sounds like you got it all covered for this month!!!

Mellissa(right?)- I bet you can't wait!!! 

Liz- praying your hubby gets the Job he wants!! and things start looking up for you..It must be frustrating! :hugs:

afm: well nothing new lol...still counting down the days for me to go to the doctor! ughhh its dragging, My back has been hurting for a few days now...but nothing!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok ladies!! 17 post mirena removal and my OPK WAS POSITIVE TODAY!!:D:D yay!! time to get busy/// any tips!!??


----------



## sjones1125

lVnMommy- Just :sex: lol, that's all I can think about. Good luck to you!!!

So um...I cleaned up my chart lol I got rid of all my older temps..and just kept the one's where I started temping vaginally..It looks less confusing, doesn't it? lol...ayyy


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> Ok ladies!! 17 post mirena removal and my OPK WAS POSITIVE TODAY!!:D:D yay!! time to get busy/// any tips!!??

Hump like rabbits??? lol That's our strategy anyway!

Also WELCOME momblough! I'm no help with charting since I don't do it so I can't give any advice. But it's always nice to see new faces around here! (Not that I don't like the old faces. lol)


----------



## gardenofedens

LVnMommy said:


> Ok ladies!! 17 post mirena removal and my OPK WAS POSITIVE TODAY!!:D:D yay!! time to get busy/// any tips!!??

Yay for positives! Just :sex: but personally, I'd keep doing opks and BDing until you get a negative. I always got 3-4 days of positives before I finally ovulated and I think BbyO gets several days of positives also. Someone does...either BbyO or BabyDreamers? :)



sjones1125 said:


> So um...I cleaned up my chart lol I got rid of all my older temps..and just kept the one's where I started temping vaginally..It looks less confusing, doesn't it? lol...ayyy

Your chart looks a lot better now jones. Still annovulatory (sp?) but hopefully your doctor can figure something out for you to jump start it!


----------



## momblough

I'm not sure of the charting myself....but figured it can't hurt at this point. Although I've looked at other charts and think mines already not going with the Flo. Lol.my after is still here and my temps are already 97 lol. Maybe I'm just hot blooded from growing up in the south haha!


----------



## gardenofedens

Just a tip...change your signature to https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/momblough/ The link you have posted just goes to your ticker :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Also, I tried soy one month and it really screwed with my temps compared to my cycles without soy so that might be why your temps are already so high. You can see mu chart here https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/gardenofedens and if you scroll down to July/Cycle 5, you can see my soy temps. FF kept changing it's mind on when I ovulated - either CD16, 17 or 24. Either way, it was either the longest or shortest LP I ever had so I stayed away from soy afterward.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Gardens! LOL, I was getting tired of confusing people . I'm counting down the days!


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's me who gets several days of + opks. We keep going until I get a negative. I feel like I ovulate somewhere in the middle of all the positives.


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry BabyO. I feel terrible that I can't always keep everyone straight and I'm positively useless at remembering everyone's real names!


----------



## Calasen

Well it looks like I wont be joining any one in the :bfp: section after the test results today. It's highly unlikely we will ever have children of our own. Good Luck to those of you trying and I wish you all the best.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen what happened?


----------



## Calasen

Well my progesterone levels are way too low. The clomid is not gonna help :( the only other treatment that is likely I can't have due to family history of ovarian, cervical and breast cancer, also the medication I am on can't be taken with it and i can't stop taking them :(


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry hun :-( hugs to you


----------



## RainyMama

Oh sweetie, I am terribly sorry :( so many hugs to you. 
I am praying for your body to miraculously produce progesterone on its own. Know that someone in Portland Oregon is sitting in her office looking out at the snow and thinking of you, sending you love.


----------



## sjones1125

Oh Calasen I'm so sorry, I'll be praying something to happen! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

I should probably give up on these already! But I'm really addicted...Would you think any of these were positive LOL...I'm sorry I don't mean to keep going back and forth!
 



Attached Files:







mar21.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









march212.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey the bottom is close. I can understand the mystery of your cycle would drive me batty!


----------



## LVnMommy

gardenofedens said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies!! 17 post mirena removal and my OPK WAS POSITIVE TODAY!!:D:D yay!! time to get busy/// any tips!!??
> 
> Yay for positives! Just :sex: but personally, I'd keep doing opks and BDing until you get a negative. I always got 3-4 days of positives before I finally ovulated and I think BbyO gets several days of positives also. Someone does...either BbyO or BabyDreamers? :)
> 
> Well today i tested twice and still POSTIVE. so im thinking it will be for a few days How long is my window open to conceive ? sorry new to it all//Click to expand...


----------



## gardenofedens

They say you're supposed to ovulate 36 hours after your FIRST positive. Personally, I never ovulated until the day of or after my LAST positive and I usually got very dark positives for at least 3 days, most times 4. Ovulation was confirmed by my rising temp because I also charted my BBT. So everyone is different. Just keep BDing until one day after you get a negative if your OH doesn't have any problems on his end.


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - Try and not let this get you down too much. Hopefully an alternative will turn up, or you get your miracle in the meantime (lots of women who are told they'll never end up having children somehow end up pregnant!) I cant imagine what your going through. Hope it helps that everyone here has you in theyre thoughts and prayers. :flower:


----------



## OperationBbyO

@Calasen (((HUG))) If you need to pitch a couple good southern style hissy fits, we'll all be here to listen. 

@LVn--I decided that even though I got several days of + opk I did in fact ovulate after the first one rather than the last one. I guess I'll know more when I go in for progesterone testing next week.


----------



## taurusmom05

hello lovely ladies!!

Calasen- goodness I am so sorry! you have had a rough couple of patches and I wish there was something we could all do for you. (((hugs))) to you. Have you thought of any alternatives? You deserve your baby!!

Stacey- that bottom one does look really close. man! i know you are probably frustrated!! I cant wait for the day you get that BLARING positive!!!!! It will be glorious!!!!!! I am sure it is in your near future!

LvnMommy- Awesome on the positive opk!! wahoo!! I have been BD'ing every other day and every day when im fertile. I know everyone is different, though. I would just keep BDing until after you stop getting positives like Mellissa (edens) said! sounds like good advice to me!

Liz- how are ya? still feeling relaxed this cycle??

AFM, nothing new! CD 10, going to start using my OPKs soon... so I can see how this cycle compares to last as far as when my positive comes. I will probably wait until CD 13/14 before I start testing. I need to order more, I went CRAZY with them last cycle.

My past few days have been filled with family time- taking my son to the different parks in the area, childrens museum, a picnic... a few overhaul cleaning days, laundry... its been relaxing and im feeling very ZEN. Excited about this cycle :)

How about everyone else?


----------



## LVnMommy

Well can i just say you ladies are awesome!!:) ----- i was through Labor and delivery today during clinicals ahh seeing cute babies// come on BFP!


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> Well can i just say you ladies are awesome!!:) ----- i was through Labor and delivery today during clinicals ahh seeing cute babies// come on BFP!


L&D...worst clinical rotation of my life! lol


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Yes, Yes I AM! LOL 

I've been feeling a little crampy on my left side AGAIN, ughh and so I did an OPK test 
Positive?
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2265.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6









CIMG2270.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OperationBbyO

I would not count those as positive. The control line is still a lot darker than the test line. Your opks always leave me scratching my head. Have you ruled out PCOS?


----------



## sjones1125

aww Sorry! I haven't, I'm almost positive that's what's wrong with me :cry: I have my appointment next week..I'll demand some test then. I should probably stop testing now and just keep an eye on my chart. *sigh*


----------



## perfectno3

Morning ladies. 
Calasen, I am so sorry. I hope you your little miracle xxx

Afm: my ex MIL passed away this morning, after being diagnosed two weeks ago with liver cancer. Feel shell shocked actually. It's an awful time of year for me anyway, mothers day, my late mothers birthday and on 2nd April it'll be five years since she died. 
Not sure how I should feel. I was highly unlikely to see her again as I left her son. I don't know!


----------



## momblough

I hate those sticks..i can never tell if they are positive or negativenlines. Ugh! Monday i bought one of the electronic opk, it says yes or no. I figured THAT might be easier lol. Something in this journey needs to be easier!

Perfectno3...sorry about your loss. Never easy hearing about someone you know dying so quickly 

Calasen...i cant imagine. Im so sorry. Will be keeping you in, my prayers


----------



## gardenofedens

jones - definitely agree those don't look positive still. :( hope your dr can figure things out!

perfect - so sorry about your loss. sending hugs your way. it's never easy to lose someone even if you aren't "related" anymore


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok so how many days post O do you ladies start HPT?? i bought some cheapies online:)


----------



## sjones1125

momblough said:


> I hate those sticks..i can never tell if they are positive or negativenlines. Ugh! Monday i bought one of the electronic opk, it says yes or no. I figured THAT might be easier lol. Something in this journey needs to be easier!
> Perfectno3...sorry about your loss. Never easy hearing about someone you know dying so quickly
> Calasen...i cant imagine. Im so sorry. Will be keeping you in, my prayers

LOL, Tell me about it!!! so frustrating! I did get one of the clearblue smiley face ones..I only have one or two sticks left. I really wish it had more than 7!




LVnMommy said:


> Ok so how many days post O do you ladies start HPT?? i bought some cheapies online:)

LVN- I think you can start testing at 8 dpo? I think one of the ladies on here got a BFP then..Not sure tho..everyone is different..FX'd you get your BFP!!!


perfectno3 said:


> Morning ladies.
> Calasen, I am so sorry. I hope you your little miracle xxx
> 
> Afm: my ex MIL passed away this morning, after being diagnosed two weeks ago with liver cancer. Feel shell shocked actually. It's an awful time of year for me anyway, mothers day, my late mothers birthday and on 2nd April it'll be five years since she died.
> Not sure how I should feel. I was highly unlikely to see her again as I left her son. I don't know!

Melanie- I'm sorry for your lost, prayers for you and yours. It is never easy to lose a loved one :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm- well I'm as bloated as you can get! I think I'm so full of water or something lol. I feel so heavy! and miserable today...I went to bed around 9:30 pm and woke up a few times. I really wish I could just sleep all through the night without waking up!!!

How's everyone doing today?
Lucy- where are you lady? I hope all is well with you! xx


----------



## gardenofedens

I miss Ginger :( I've texted a few times to make sure she's okay but haven't gotten a response back. If you're out there, I miss you! :hug:


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> I miss Ginger :( I've texted a few times to make sure she's okay but haven't gotten a response back. If you're out there, I miss you! :hug:

She has been MIA, Hope she's well and bean is growing!


----------



## taurusmom05

i miss her too! i loved her posts!! she is so funny!!
hope youre doing well out there, ginger!

LvnMommy- a lot of women start at 9DPO. I always say im gonna wait until af is due... but i always break at 8-9dpo and test every day until bfp or af arrives. lol Thats the beauty of ic's!! :) You can POAS all the time with no guilt. hah


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG - Kaiser just CANCELED my gender scan! The tech is out on medical leave!! GET ANOTHER TECH DARNIT!!! GRRRRR


----------



## OperationBbyO

Garden--:saywhat: I'm not afraid to go all crazy internet poster lady on them!!!

Perfect---Big hugs to you!!!

Ginger----COME BACK LONG LOST TWIN FROM ANOTHER MOTHER!!! 


AFM...Midwife confirmed my cycles are very jacked up. Day 21 progesterone testing next Thursday. I"m not even going to bother to test anymore until after AF is due. It's too depressing.


----------



## babydreamers

Momblough - electronic opks sound good. 

SJones - Im not convinced by any of them, sorry

LVnMommy -Im terrible and start way too early. A lot of people find seeing multiple negatives very depressing. Im going to and hold out until 12 dpo this time (haha!) as quite a few seem to get a + then. Its pretty unusual before that. FF recommends waiting until day your period is late

Gardens - how frustrating! I know your itching to get that scan - can you reschedule sooner?

I hope Ginger is OK, hopefully just busy with the family and pregnancy. 

AFM - CD 7. Ive given DH a little PEP talk and warned him when I want to BD this month - Ive told him 3 days in a row CD 11, 12, 13. I seem to mainly get + OPKs day 12, earliest day 11, latest day 13. Although he says he doesn't want to know about the ins and outs of TTC, he seems to be more willing to BD if I've given him advanced notice - not very romantic, but nothing is worse than me if I don't get any during my fertile period! Ill be impressed if we manage three days in a row.
This is kind of gross and I think Im going a bit mad, but I just found a HPT I used about 2 weeks ago (oddly, Ive been keeping them until the end of the cycle in case I do get a + later than I can go back and take photos of them all). anyway it has turned +, which is obviously an evap cos Im not pregnant and it was negative all the way until AF showed up. But now for some reason I dont want to throw it away - because it LOOKs like a +! TTC is making me really nuts! I may as well just draw on the 2nd line!


----------



## gardenofedens

:haha: dreamers! I kept my positives for a long while. I couldn't bear to toss them out! :)

*UPDATE*: The tech tried to reschedule me for Saturday the 31st at 2:30pm. Only a day later than planned BUT the problem is I had a gender reveal party already planned for Saturday morning so I explained and asked for something sooner. She clearly wasn't listening because then she offered me April 4th! Um, hello? How is that before my 10am party on the 31st!?!? So I explained again and I was getting pretty bitchy and frustrated by this point. She said she had nothing else so I told her that I didn't care WHICH Kaiser I was seen at so long as it was before Saturday! (There are five within an hour from me!) So she said she'd have the Ultrasound Department call me directly. I made sure she knew they better call IMMEDIATELY. (Note: Do NOT mess with a pregnant woman who has been counting down the weeks and days until her gender scan since she was 7 weeks pregnant and expect her not to be pissed that you canceled a week prior!) So the Ultrasound Dept called a few minutes later and gave me the same spiel, I explained again, and BOOM, "Oh, I can squeeze you in on Monday morning." DONE! I'll take it! Honey, get a substitute teacher to cover for you. We're going in on Monday! So I get to find out a few days earlier now! WOOOOHOOOO!! :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay!!! That is awesome. So frustrating though that they didn't seem to get that you needed to know the gender _before_ the gender reveal party.


----------



## gardenofedens

seriously, right? I mean, HELLLOOO!!????


----------



## taurusmom05

edens, how do you plan to give the big reveal at your party?! Its awesome you are finding out a bit earlier now... Are ya gonna be able to hold it in?!


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance: Go Edens! Great news


----------



## Calasen

Ohhhhh can't wait to see what you are gonna have edens :) 

As for me now we are close to giving up all hope the damn :witch: decides to show up in a regularly alloted time frame???? Grrrrr

As for the temperary foster puppy, its quite likely we are gonna be failed fosters and the little mann will be staying .... Lets hope so!!


----------



## gardenofedens

hehe, i love failed fosters!! :) fingers crossed everything works out for your calasen.

We're doing the "usual" - cutting into a cake to reveal either pink or blue. Thought about doing cookies or cupcakes myself but DH thinks it will be more fun for everyone else if we all find out together rather than us find out and then surprise everyone else so we're having the local bakery do a simple cake. We'll do a couple games - guess baby's gender before the reveal; guess date, weight, and length; some other quick fun games. It's going to be Tuesday evening so won't be a long gathering but hope it will be fun. :)

I think the hardest part will be not looking at the scan while the tech is trying to figure it out because I _*really*_ want to know!! lol


----------



## sjones1125

Oh that's awesome!!!! Can't wait to hear what you're having!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I can see how that would go for me!

Me: (innocently) Honey I picked up the cake and my finger _accidentally_ fell right in the middle. I _accidentally_ saw what color the cake was. I am *sooooo* clumsy. I just _can't_ control my fingers!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

LOL, yep, me too! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

so day 4 of + OPK still doing BD everyday,, DH says he is starting to feel a little "used" lol i told him oh take those pants off youll be ok! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Who would of thought men could be so bloody sensitive?! Show him no mercy LovnMommy

Calasen - great to hear AF is for once behaving. Maybe a puppy is exactly the distraction you need? 

Operation - TWO WEEKS TO THE WEDDING?! Is everything organised? Are you freaking out or relaxed? Where are you honeymooning again?

SJones - Your chart has done something different - could it be ovulation on day 60 something, fluke or pregnancy? I have no idea but Im looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp

Rainy - Have you ovulated yet? I can only see your temps up to the 23rd. Did you get some BD in at the right time?

AFM - CD 8, OPK negative, AF stopped spotting finally. FX'd for this month, Im definately feeling more positive than I was when AF arrived.


----------



## RainyMama

I did a nice long post yesterday while I was meant to be working, but the BnB monster ate it. Darn!

Calasen- I haven't given up on your lady parts, I think there might be more going on that we know down there :)

LvN- men! leave it to them to feel used, go figure. Good luck getting more action :)

EDENS- i am sooo excited to find out the gender. please please please take a video of cutting into the cake and let us see. pleeeeeeeeease!

MomB- how's it going?

BabyO- can't wait to hear about the results of your test, as well as see the wedding pics. So much to look forward to :)

Dreamers- I did take my temp this AM, it was 98.2 and I took it late, so I don't feel like that is a rise. I had quite a bit of EWCM this AM so am feeling fertile. I am hopeful that DH will want to BD tonight, we BD'd on Thursday. Last cycle I ovulated on CD11/12 and now I am on CD 14 so I am hoping to ovulate in the next day or so. Fingers crossed for DH to be "in the mood". Please please please!!

Please!

Melanie- sorry about your Ex-MIL. Liver cancer is terrible. My uncle passed away this week from liver cancer, he'd only known of it for 2 months before it passed, it just took over his body so quickly. I am so sad for his daughters who are not much older than me, I can't imagine losing my dad. :(
Hope you are doing okay. How is your body coping from the chemical?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm popping in to be a complainy head. Got another email from my MW. Looks like she's contemplating an ultrasound of my lady parts. I burst into tears in Macy's. :cry: I just want my body parts to be normal!!


----------



## sjones1125

babydreamers said:


> Who would of thought men could be so bloody sensitive?! Show him no mercy LovnMommy
> 
> Calasen - great to hear AF is for once behaving. Maybe a puppy is exactly the distraction you need?
> 
> Operation - TWO WEEKS TO THE WEDDING?! Is everything organised? Are you freaking out or relaxed? Where are you honeymooning again?
> 
> SJones - Your chart has done something different - could it be ovulation on day 60 something, fluke or pregnancy? I have no idea but Im looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp
> 
> Rainy - Have you ovulated yet? I can only see your temps up to the 23rd. Did you get some BD in at the right time?
> 
> AFM - CD 8, OPK negative, AF stopped spotting finally. FX'd for this month, Im definately feeling more positive than I was when AF arrived.

Yes! Check it out today!! I think I finally ovulated.I wonder if that would explain my sleepless night!



OperationBbyO said:


> I'm popping in to be a complainy head. Got another email from my MW. Looks like she's contemplating an ultrasound of my lady parts. I burst into tears in Macy's. :cry: I just want my body parts to be normal!!

Oh i'm sorry :cry: Praying for some good news and that your body can finally get back to normal!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



LVnMommy said:


> so day 4 of + OPK still doing BD everyday,, DH says he is starting to feel a little "used" lol i told him oh take those pants off youll be ok! :)

LOL, sounds like my dh!!!! Men I tell ya!


----------



## RainyMama

STACEY- Your chart looks amazing! Now it makes so much sense! I am so excited for you!!! Woooooohooooo! :) :) :)
Did you BD around ovulation time?

Babyo- I know it is scary that your MW wants to look around in there, certainly feels like something worse could be wrong if she is concerned. However, I don't think her desire to take a peek actually changes anything. I think the u/s will just bring you one step closer to whatever it is you need, and faster. Better to do the u/s and get the testing done simultaneously so you can more efficiently treat whatever might need treating. Right? Right. :hugs:

AFM- I haven't updated my chart yet, but my temp was a little lower this AM. So no ovulation yet. Did NOT get any sexy time last night, I am a little peeved at DH, but he is so clueless. He thinks I am miraculously pregnant from Thursday when we BD'd, though I haven't ovulated! So frustrating!


----------



## gardenofedens

Woohoo jones! Fingers crossed it stays above your cover line for a full 14 days now!!


----------



## sjones1125

I am so excited!!! LOL, I really hope I ovulated...I did the day of, two days before..and 2 days after lol..I didn't think I was going too, so I didn't jump dh. Maybe i'll be lucky tho...hopefully my temps stay up, If not well I have my app on Wednesday! Yesterday dh took me flying(he fly's those little planes) and I got so sick, he had to land lol..I was sick for the rest of the day! 

Liz-how do u like the weather?


----------



## LVnMommy

I got my first negative opk today sO does this count as day 1 po???


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey!! thats awesome! finally!!!!!!!!!!! :) WAHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh i was going to ask-- has anyone on here gotten a BFP 1st cycle after removal??


----------



## taurusmom05

LvnMommy- I believe you O 12-36 hours after your first positive... I just used my OPKs as my O predictor on ff and it says I O'ed 24 hours after (which is generally speaking). I would go by that!

Also, I have heard more than a few times of people getting preggo the first cycle off Mirena. Idk how common it is, but its very possible!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I got my bfp on cycle 9 but my BFF from high school got hers on cycle 1 so it's definitely possible. When I had mine removed they even "warned" me that if I had had sex in the past three days, it was possible to get pregnant immediately. I told the dr that would be great! lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think panda got hers the very first try and she's in her second trimester now. 

I got a BFP my first "real" cycle after Mirena. Meaning, I had it removed, waited for AF, and then gave it a good faith effort. Got a BFP that resulted in a MC. I've been twiddling my thumbs ever since. I kind of wish I would have gotten it removed sooner so I could be father along finding out what my issue is. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gardenofedens

Isn't that the truth!? I know people try way longer than 9 months but it was seriously the longest 9 months of my life and I was completely kicking myself for ever having been on birth control in the first place! It seemed completely pointless if it was going to take so long to get pregnant anyway!

But hang in there ladies. It's definitely worth the wait! And after 7ish months of learning my cycles/body, I'm fairly confident (I think?) it won't take so long next time! DH and I have agreed I won't go back on birth control between babies either. I feel that since I had to learn my cycles so clearly, I'll be able to avoid pregnancy until we're ready for another (and if we have one sooner than we planned, we're all for it anyway!)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Same for us! Although we always planned to have back to back babies because of our age. As soon I figure out what the issue is it's full steam ahead, and then we'll go right back to it. And I will forever laugh in the face of birth control. Apparently we can go at it ALL the time and NADA!! lol


----------



## LVnMommy

You ladies are the most helpful and understanding about all this// I love how close my kiddos are in age (2 and 4) but even that gap they are totally differnt. My son cannot wait for me to be pregnant he even picked out a name (Mason) from call of duty 3 Lol and he walks around with his tummy pushed out saying mommas baby!!! these next two weeks im going to try to concentrate on school just a couple weeks left till my preceptor starts!!( if all my grades turn out well:/) I just hope is easier done than said :) Baby dust to all this week:)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yes! Lots of baby dust!!! 

I can't believe I'm in another TWW already. Anybody testing near April 7th.


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo im testing on the 13th! well... thats when af is due... so in my world ill probably REALLY be testing around the 8-9th and everyday until bfp or af shows. lol


----------



## babydreamers

Ooh, AF is due 13th for me too! It'll be nice to be going through it with you Taurus

BabyO - I don't think you'll have time to think about a TWW with your wedding. Is AF due on your wedding day?! A BFP would be an AMAZING wedding present, AF wouldnt be though

LovnMommy - thats so cute! I think assume you can ovulate up to 48 hours after, I would make sure you BD on the day + OPK or the day after 

Gardens - I forgot it took until cycle 9 for you, makes me feel better being on cycle 8. It does feel like forever! Good luck for the scan and party tomorrow. Cant wait to hear if Im right!

Rainy - you must be getting close, put DH to work! 

Stacey - :happydance: Finally! You must be thrilled, and to have timed your BD so well after all that time - you clever lady. This cycle must have been torture for you - a BFP has definately been earned! Good luck FX'd

AFM - CD 9, definately some EWCM this morning but still completely negative OPK (only 1 line). Should turn positive by day 12/13 according to previous cycles. Cant wait to get BD done and into another TWW! 
AFM -


----------



## Calasen

ok guys in my last desperate attempt for a baby, do you know if weight loss can help improve progesterone level? It's the biggest thing holding us back as you know but since january i have 20lbs in weight and gone down 2 dress sizes, and am hoping to have lost at least another dress size by the wedding, do you think its possible??? Or am i grasping at straws?


Lvnmummy - a few people have concieved on the first cycle, even before cycle returned, and many went on to have beautiful babies so its certainly possible. :) All chances are there! :)


Operation- Soon now :) You getting excited about wedding?


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO I'm testing on the 7th if I can hold out that long//


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> You ladies are the most helpful and understanding about all this// I love how close my kiddos are in age (2 and 4) but even that gap they are totally differnt. My son cannot wait for me to be pregnant he even picked out a name (Mason) from call of duty 3 Lol and he walks around with his tummy pushed out saying mommas baby!!! these next two weeks im going to try to concentrate on school just a couple weeks left till my preceptor starts!!( if all my grades turn out well:/) I just hope is easier done than said :) Baby dust to all this week:)

Your babies sound so cute!!! Good luck!



OperationBbyO said:


> Yes! Lots of baby dust!!!
> 
> I can't believe I'm in another TWW already. Anybody testing near April 7th.

 If my temps stop going crazy. I'll be testing on the 10th! Fx'd for you!!!



taurusmom05 said:


> babyo im testing on the 13th! well... thats when af is due... so in my world ill probably REALLY be testing around the 8-9th and everyday until bfp or af shows. lol

 hehe That's the way to do it!!! Fx'd!



babydreamers said:


> Ooh, AF is due 13th for me too! It'll be nice to be going through it with you Taurus
> 
> BabyO - I don't think you'll have time to think about a TWW with your wedding. Is AF due on your wedding day?! A BFP would be an AMAZING wedding present, AF wouldnt be though
> 
> LovnMommy - thats so cute! I think assume you can ovulate up to 48 hours after, I would make sure you BD on the day + OPK or the day after
> 
> Gardens - I forgot it took until cycle 9 for you, makes me feel better being on cycle 8. It does feel like forever! Good luck for the scan and party tomorrow. Cant wait to hear if Im right!
> 
> Rainy - you must be getting close, put DH to work!
> 
> Stacey - :happydance: Finally! You must be thrilled, and to have timed your BD so well after all that time - you clever lady. This cycle must have been torture for you - a BFP has definately been earned! Good luck FX'd
> 
> AFM - CD 9, definately some EWCM this morning but still completely negative OPK (only 1 line). Should turn positive by day 12/13 according to previous cycles. Cant wait to get BD done and into another TWW!
> AFM -

Yes very much!!!!! But it seems it will be short lived! :nope:


Calasen said:


> ok guys in my last desperate attempt for a baby, do you know if weight loss can help improve progesterone level? It's the biggest thing holding us back as you know but since january i have 20lbs in weight and gone down 2 dress sizes, and am hoping to have lost at least another dress size by the wedding, do you think its possible??? Or am i grasping at straws?
> 
> 
> Lvnmummy - a few people have concieved on the first cycle, even before cycle returned, and many went on to have beautiful babies so its certainly possible. :) All chances are there! :)
> 
> 
> Operation- Soon now :) You getting excited about wedding?

Calesen- *PRAYING*PRAYING* it happens for you really SOON! sorry not much help with your question :(

afm- well my temp went down...does this mean I might have no ovulated? my CH are still there but I have a feeling my temp will go down more :cry:
This really sucks!!! thankfully i'm going to the doctor on Wednesday

How's everyone today?


----------



## gardenofedens

Morning ladies! Ultrasound in about an hour!! Still won't know gender until the party tomorrow night though. :-( I'm so anxious!!!!! Lol

Jones, don't lose hope yet. You are still above your cover line and I'm pretty sure I had temps go below my cover line in the 2ww once or twice. As long as it comes back up, I think you are still good!


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> Morning ladies! Ultrasound in about an hour!! Still won't know gender until the party tomorrow night though. :-( I'm so anxious!!!!! Lol
> 
> Jones, don't lose hope yet. You are still above your cover line and I'm pretty sure I had temps go below my cover line in the 2ww once or twice. As long as it comes back up, I think you are still good!

OH HOW EXCITING!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR(well read lol) WHAT YOUR HAVING!!!!! 

Thank you!! That gives me hope :)


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- could be a fallback thermal shift

Dreamers- I got some action last night!! 

Babyo- I will test in 2 weeks + 1 day if no AF. I get too upset from testing early.

AFM- I randomly took an opk yesterday because my body seemed to be exhibiting lots of fertile signs and it was a gorgeous positive! I managed to wake DH after he'd gone to bed following some advice from Molly about waking hubby "gently" and it totally worked. Though he told me this morning that I "killed him". Hehehe he was super tired from working on his car for 10 hours. But, he fixed the car!!!!!!! Yay!!!!

And Stacey, another day of sun, I am in HEAVEN! All if the kids on our street have been out playing. It is wonderful, I love this weather!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gardens--*STICK YOUR FINGER IN THE CAKE!!!!* Or tell the tech to come here and post the gender. hahaha Are we all going to pick sides? I'm on Team Blue!!

I seriously need a chart for when we are all testing. I absolutely love keeping track of everyone and getting all excited as y'alls testing days get closer. It looks like I'll have a couple of testing buddies. My real day to test is like the 5th or something but I'm going to wait until my wedding day. I'll know by then anyway.

AFM...I will have an ultra sound of my girlie parts. Just have to get it scheduled. More answers coming my way. I guess that's sort of exciting.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen! Forgot to say I think losing weight can help, but make sure you are still eating well. I hear walking is great to increase circulation/fertility. Even 10 minutes. Cardio otherwise also good, but not too extreme. I think you still have a chance, luv. :)


----------



## Calasen

I think .... boy! :) not sure why just a feeling 

I'm not dieting or anything for the weight loss just a total eating habit change and lots of walks :) Have cut out of fatty/sugery/junk foods and drinks and eating 3 proper meals a day and getting 3 1 hour walks in a day :)


----------



## momblough

Hi Ladies! I wrote a long note to all of you over the weekend on my tablet as I was laying in bed....then phew it was gone. Damn tablet. Anyways, just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Im on my way to the fertility doc to see if all is well or not. Keeping my fingers crossed. But, it figures that Dh has to go in a cup today and I got my first (and only bc the test doesnt work once it hits a yes) +OPK today. So im excited that I got a yes, and know that DH will have his work cut out for him tonight! Maybe I should bring him some wheaties as a snack before the appt? lol
Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!


----------



## OperationBbyO

momblough---bahahahahaha on the wheaties comment!

Calasen--Sadly I know nothing about progesterone and weight loss. However, you have proven that you _can_ fertilize an egg, right? Weight loss certainly won't hurt anything. :)


----------



## Calasen

its not getting pregnant thats my problem, :( its holding onto one


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have the same problem. Curses to whatever issue I have!! I should find out soon though. I hope it's not endometriosis.


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - Not sure specifically about progesterone levels but know it makes a big difference in overall fertility- so hopefully. Can I ask what is the problem with your low progesterone levels? I thought they could just give you supplements to replace it when you get pregnant?

Jones - Dont worry, Ive had several cycles where my temp dipped down to coverline CD4/5 and then shoots back up again. Not sure why it does that, fingers crossed for tomorrow

Gardens - I have my fingers crossed for you. Im team pink

Rainy - excellent! You'll be testing a couple of days before me, FX'd for both of us

CD 10 today, temps so far looking much steadier now vaginally temping, and so far Ive kept it hidden from DH. Hopefully Ill be able to see a clear ovulation rise this month which would be very reassuring.


----------



## Calasen

babydreamers said:


> Calasen - Not sure specifically about progesterone levels but know it makes a big difference in overall fertility- so hopefully. Can I ask what is the problem with your low progesterone levels? I thought they could just give you supplements to replace it when you get pregnant?
> 
> Jones - Dont worry, Ive had several cycles where my temp dipped down to coverline CD4/5 and then shoots back up again. Not sure why it does that, fingers crossed for tomorrow
> 
> Gardens - I have my fingers crossed for you. Im team pink
> 
> Rainy - excellent! You'll be testing a couple of days before me, FX'd for both of us
> 
> CD 10 today, temps so far looking much steadier now vaginally temping, and so far Ive kept it hidden from DH. Hopefully Ill be able to see a clear ovulation rise this month which would be very reassuring.

According to the doctors they are pretty much non existant. Clomid can't be perscribed at a high enough dose to help and i can't take hormones replacemnts theraspys. :(


----------



## LVnMommy

@ Calasen Im not sure how it would affect with TTC but I did the Lipotropic Injections with b12 & lost 12 lbs 2 months ago.


----------



## LVnMommy

OH i got my IC in the mail today//lol im so tempted to just test everday till i get a dang BFP!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--How many times and what days did they test your progesterone and how many cycles?


----------



## momblough

OK, well today was a very long stressful day. Didnt realize exactly how much I was stressed out about todays visit, but all is well, thankfully. Doc said that DH count was great, and did a transvaginal ultrasound and said everything looked good on my end as well. And he did confirm that today is the big O, even showed me how he could tell on the ultrasound. He did however say that my cycle is messed up which is a problem. Said if we dont conceive tonight then at the start of my next cycle we are going to start clomid and go from there. So good news on that front, yay! Felt like a ton of bricks was lifted. So, feeding the hubby a snack for energy and heading to bed for the evening! Baby dust to all and to all a good night!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Ultrasound was FANTASTIC and Baby Edens is adorable!! lol. I delivered the sealed envelope to the baker this morning so they could make a pink or blue cake! We don't get to find out the gender until tomorrow's reveal party and I'm dying to find out!! I've felt very Team :blue: the whole pregnancy though and I'm still pretty certain we're Team :blue: Tomorrow will tell though! :) The worst part about it is we recorded the whole ultrasound so we could watch it later and it's in my trunk along with the now opened envelope! (The baker didn't want to lose the pics the tech included in the envelope so just opened it, made a note of boy or girl, and then returned them to me) SO tempting to go take a peek!!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2dd07b3127cceffe1d80b444200000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## OperationBbyO

momblough--I read "I'm going to eat hubby as a snack!" hahaha

edens--EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKK. I can't wait!


----------



## babydreamers

:happydance: So pleased for you gardens. Don't be tempted! You'll be so proud of yourself for holding out - and it does sound like a lot of fun. I hope you have a wonderful party tomorrow

Calasen - Its such a pain you cant use hormone supplements, but don't give up. Your weight loss may help and definately wont harm - and you've done so amazingly so far. You will feel great when your down to your ideal weight and I'm hoping the wedding will take your mind off your sadness, and hopefully one day it will just happen and work out against the odds. When is the wedding?


----------



## gardenofedens

I know. I won't give in. :) I've been good all day and only have another 27 hours to go! lol


----------



## RainyMama

:boat::boat::blue::brat::plane:
my son just asked me to post all of these smileys.


----------



## sjones1125

What a beautiful profile pic Gardens!!!!!!! 

Momblough- FX'd you catch that egg!!!!!!

Liz- How cute!!!!!!

I just realized how many exclamation's i always use! LOL


----------



## gardenofedens

hehe, i do too! :D


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen, my dr. told me that weightloss, if overweight currently, can definitely boost your odds of achieving pregnancy. however, she told me many women over weight (and im on the plump side lol) make too much estrogen...?

liz... can i tell you how please i am with myself that i helped you get some? LOL I will be waiting for a thank you card in the mail if you conceive. HAHA jk of course!!!!!! im so glad you got some action, at such a perfect time! SO WORTH IT!!!!!

edens, you have unbelievable will power. seriously... id be going nuts! kudos to you for holding out! i am so eager to find out the gender of your baby... and im team PINK, btw! :)

stacey, i think you O'ed for sure... you are definitely still in! :) Hope this is it for you!

afm, tested today, neg. opk! im expecting my positive by the end of this week... of course I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## bbear690

My opks are always negative lol I am not using them again, I had a little bit of Ewcm so hoping I hatched an egg, due to test next week but going to start testing on Sunday :):) very excited to get my BfP as due date will be 12 12 12 lol


----------



## taurusmom05

that would be an awesome due date, bbear! :) hope this is it for you! cant wait to hear the results of your test! i am so eager to be in the TWW already!


----------



## momblough

Love the ultrasound pic!!! Beautiful little bundle!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

ahem...jones? I'm eagerly awaiting the input of today's temp please??? where are you!? lol :)


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> calasen, my dr. told me that weightloss, if overweight currently, can definitely boost your odds of achieving pregnancy. however, she told me many women over weight (and im on the plump side lol) make too much estrogen...?
> 
> liz... can i tell you how please i am with myself that i helped you get some? LOL I will be waiting for a thank you card in the mail if you conceive. HAHA jk of course!!!!!! im so glad you got some action, at such a perfect time! SO WORTH IT!!!!!
> 
> edens, you have unbelievable will power. seriously... id be going nuts! kudos to you for holding out! i am so eager to find out the gender of your baby... and im team PINK, btw! :)
> 
> stacey, i think you O'ed for sure... you are definitely still in! :) Hope this is it for you!
> 
> afm, tested today, neg. opk! im expecting my positive by the end of this week... of course I will keep you guys posted!

I'm having a hard time with my temps..i think i messed up lol



bbear690 said:


> My opks are always negative lol I am not using them again, I had a little bit of Ewcm so hoping I hatched an egg, due to test next week but going to start testing on Sunday :):) very excited to get my BfP as due date will be 12 12 12 lol

That's an awesome date bbear!!!!



gardenofedens said:


> ahem...jones? I'm eagerly awaiting the input of today's temp please??? where are you!? lol :)

LOL yes ma'am!


well here is the deal..i went to bed at 9:30...i think i was already asleep by 10. i woke up at around 1..took my temp..I always take my temp right when i open my eyes before i even check what time it is...usually my temps are always the same..no matter what time i take it..as long as i have been sleeping for a couple of hours..I've made sure of that..so..it was 98.2. Then i woke up again at around 4:30 and took it again and it was 97.7...so i'm confused! should I put the first one? Like I said..no matter what time I take it it's always the same..I always double check..any thoughts?


----------



## OperationBbyO

*GO TEAM BLUE!!!*

Yeah....so that's pretty much the only thought I'm capable of having today. I went on and on about it to OH on our commute to work this morning. He thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## sjones1125

go team pink!!! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I had that happen a bunch of times. I'd wake up in the middle of the night, take my temp, and then realize it was 2 or 3am, not 5am! I always made a note of both temps in the note section like "98.2 at 1am, 97.7 at 4:30am" and then depending on how the next few days' temps went, I could try to determine which temp was more accurate. Not scientific in any way, shape or form but it worked for me :)


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think mellissa's advice to you about your temps makes sense. 

Mellissa- I am team pink!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think mellissa's advice to you about your temps makes sense. 

Mellissa- I am team pink!


----------



## gardenofedens

There's a real Poll on my journal page if you guys all want to vote! My Team Blue needs some serious help!! lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

How much longer!?!


----------



## gardenofedens

FOUR MORE HOURS until I find out!! And maybe a few more on top of that until I can get online to post it!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'll try to post it from my phone during the party if I can!


----------



## taurusmom05

yes!! post it from your phone! whatever it takes! hahaha I cant wait! I am SO excited for you, Mellissa!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Need.




To.





Know.


----------



## RainyMama

Ahhhh I am so excited!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

YAY!! Can't wait to know what you're having!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Operation- I just realised we're both 5 dpo! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

I have the cake!!! Not long now!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> Operation- I just realised we're both 5 dpo! :D

Im 5 dpo too :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yes!!!! Tons of TWW buddies!!

And if we don't hear from edema soon I am going to die!!!

(see! Here I go! Keeling over as we speak!!)


----------



## taurusmom05

omg im freakin out! i keep refreshing the page. haha


----------



## OperationBbyO

Why does my phone correct edens to edema?? Haha


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Why does my phone correct edens to edema?? Haha

haha My blackberry does that! I usually type in creole..and it always corrects my words! lol.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Where are you edens?!! We're dying over here!


----------



## RainyMama

Hey gabby, while we are waiting, what is up with you these days?


----------



## sjones1125

I really wish the site or thread had a chat thingy. :/


----------



## taurusmom05

oh my, can u IMAGINE?! lol

yea gabby, whats new with you?


----------



## sjones1125

Hungry!!!!!!!! I can't decide what to eat! I can't wait for my appointment tomorrow!!!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hi girls! How is everone? I'm good. Just trying to keep my mind off of ttc. Thanks for asking! I feel like I need to catch up with everyone on here since I was gone for a few weeks! Its kinda hard since you gals talk all the time, so bare with me. I need to go back and read up on the past 100 pages or so. Lol! I will! Edens told me I missed out on when everyone told their names so we'll have to introduce ourselves. I'm Gabby. :) where is Edens! Its like 8:30 here! Oh gosh can you imagine if there was chat on here? Thatd be cool, though. They should look into adding that!


----------



## gardenofedens

Is anyone even still here?? I'm so sorry it's so late!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

im still here!~!


----------



## gardenofedens

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2dd06b3127cceffe23ac5bdad00000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

We're TEAM PINK!


----------



## gardenofedens

hi taurus! :) I'm so excited!!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Woohooo! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Gabby!! :D


----------



## taurusmom05

aaagggghhhhhhI just had a feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Tell us all about the party!! Congrats! :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

What was your reaction? I think that was so amazing how you waited to cut that cake to find out! You're going to have a sweet baby girl! I was so excited when I found out my first was a girl. I really wanted my first to be a girl. You must be ecstatic!:happydance: Did you guys have names picked out already?


----------



## gabbyskyy

taurusmom05 said:


> aaagggghhhhhhI just had a feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a feeling too! Yes tell us! How was the party?


----------



## RainyMama

Awwwwwww Abigail Cristin!!! Yay! :)
I also had a feeling :)


----------



## gabbyskyy

Duh! Shows how tired I am right now! The names were already pre-picked. I knew that. I swear. :) Goodnight everyone.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, the party was great! Everyone had to take a guess when they arrived and wore either a pink or blue beaded necklace to show their guess. When everyone finally arrived (30 minutes late for my grandma, argh!) we "cut the cake". DH's brother got it "on video" for us but the dummy recorded the knife going into the cake (from the side you can't even see the inside of!) instead of having the camera showing our reactions or anything! (omg, MEN!!!) _Anyway_ I couldn't believe it when I saw pink! I still can't, to be honest! lol

I was going to upload it to youtube but it's really pointless since it's just the backside of the cake. Well, you can kinda hear our reaction but seeing it was the whole point. I wanted to have that for our baby when they were older!

So then after we cut the cake and passed out pieces, we revealed the names. "Abigail" was well known but we'd been keeping the middle names a secret. I choked out "Cristin" and my mom and I were both blubbering fools, lol. (named after my mom) "Azalea" from our garden/wedding.

And when everyone was done with the cake, I passed out flash card size pieces of pink cardstock and some colored marker pens for everyone to write a message to Abigail for her baby book.

Overall, lots of fun!


----------



## taurusmom05

it sounds like it went great! what an awesome memory to have... and a great idea on the pink cards! i may steal these ideas for them im preggo again. lol i am SO happy for you, Mellissa!!!!!!! Im so glad you had an awesome day!


----------



## gardenofedens

Weeeeellllllllll, if you want to do a reveal party and have a little more patience than I had, you could do cookies instead of cake. My mom (and sometimes me when I have time!) runs a cookie business and I really wanted to do this for the reveal but I also wanted it to be kept a secret from everyone so we could all find out together so I couldn't. Anyway, we make either pink or blue thin cookie discs, freeze them, then put them into rolled out dough and use a cookie cutter to cut the cookie. (geez that sounds confusing) Anyway, then when you bake the cookie, you have regular cookie dough with a little pink or blue disc in the middle and frosting over the colored disc hiding it until someone bites into it.

Here's a pic of a friend's cookie from her blog...
https://www.sweetsugarbelle.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/81-600x414.jpg

Patience is necessary though because these cookies take about 4 days plus shipping time since you're in IN. :)


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Edens!!! That's fantastic - time to start decorating? Or buying clothes?
The cake looked great - although the cookies are wonderful too!
Shame about the video but nevermind, love the idea about the pink cards for the baby book. Your little girl is going to feel very loved!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay for Team Pink!!! Congrats on a girl and man....those cookies look good.


----------



## momblough

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
:kiss::hug:


----------



## taurusmom05

What a wonderful idea! I seriously may just do that... and it would be cool to have the help of a fellow bnb member/friend! how cool would that be?! Those cookies are freakin adorable. I love em! and they look super tasty!

guess what ladies? i woke up to a positive OPK! I took one at 4ish PM yesterday... pretty faint 2nd line... this morning at 7am, POSITIVE! it took about 4 mins. to get positive... so i think my surge was at the very earliest of stages... bc last time the positive came up almost immediately, like, before the control line did. lol SO... i lured DH into giving me a good morning quickie! I'm kind of glad on the timing too bc we havent DTD for 2 days.... so hopefully we saved up some good swimmers. lol couldnt lay down for more than 5 mins or so bc I had an appt. at 9...

SO BASICALLY, I will be testing in 14 days! my LP is 12-13 days so that should be about the time af is due. YAAAAAY :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay! congrats on the positive OPK Taurus! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, Mellissa! Now af should be due around the 10th instead of the 13th! i am OK with that!!!

babyo- this means i really will be testing much closer to you! probably on the 7th and so on until bfp or af!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Yay for positive opk!!! Glad you got to sneak a quick one in. Hope this is your month Taurus! I'm only cd9 and I started my opk's. They're ic's so I don't know how reliable they are.
Edens- Darn on the video, but you'll have plenty more moments to record. I'm pretty terrible about recording things, but then again I had a dinosaur of a camcorder when I had my daughter. Love the idea of the cards with a written message! May be stealing that one. ;)


----------



## sjones1125

CONGRATS MELLISSA!!!! That cake looks yummy!!!! and I love the name!!!!

well my appointment is today! I have some cramping!! I woke up in the middle of the night cramping!! so maybe it's an early af.


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> CONGRATS MELLISSA!!!! That cake looks yummy!!!! and I love the name!!!!
> 
> well my appointment is today! I have some cramping!! I woke up in the middle of the night cramping!! so maybe it's an early af.

your temp came back up!! :happydance: *_maybe_* it's implantation cramping! hehe, wouldn't that be awesome!?


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones i have the same cramping// just been feeling lousy past few days. weak. need to feel better asap!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, along with blood work.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, along with blood work.

Praying you get answers! 


LVnMommy said:


> sjones i have the same cramping// just been feeling lousy past few days. weak. need to feel better asap!

FX'd for ya!



gardenofedens said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS MELLISSA!!!! That cake looks yummy!!!! and I love the name!!!!
> 
> well my appointment is today! I have some cramping!! I woke up in the middle of the night cramping!! so maybe it's an early af.
> 
> your temp came back up!! :happydance: *_maybe_* it's implantation cramping! hehe, wouldn't that be awesome!?Click to expand...

Ya think? That would be awesome!!!

back from my appointment! Now I am cramping for real..my pap-smear was kind of painful! she didn't do any blood work..she did prescribe provera..and said to wait 2 weeks and then start taking it if I don't get a period. and if that doesn't help...To go back for a follow up, get blood work and some other stuff for PCOS. She did a urine test but that came out negative...and i knew it would..it is too early isn't it? for some reason she thinks if I was pregnant it would come out positive...That's about it..So I guess I just have to wait now:cry:. Funny how she was trying to explain how to chart, right then I pulled out my chart and showed it to her lol..she was surprised how much I knew haha...


----------



## gardenofedens

hehe, I did the same thing with my dr when we were trying :)

and it definitely seems WAY too early for a hpt or urine test to work!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- thanks for the update. Sure seems like if you are pregnant it is too early, considering when you ovulated. Great job taking your chart with you and showing her you are an informed woman!! In 2 weeks if no AF you can take one last HPT and then take provera if negative?


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- thanks for the update. Sure seems like if you are pregnant it is too early, considering when you ovulated. Great job taking your chart with you and showing her you are an informed woman!! In 2 weeks if no AF you can take one last HPT and then take provera if negative?

That's right! So I'll just keep charting and see what happens. :) looks like i'm still in right? LOL


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> hehe, I did the same thing with my dr when we were trying :)

It was funny when she kept going on about the OPK'S, and how to take my temperature. I think she kind of got annoyed also lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

Isn't that weird? My dr definitely seemed annoyed that I already knew everything she was saying. And I even corrected her (oops) because she was adamant I come in for my progesterone test at CD21. I kept telling her that I don't ovulate on CD14 so wouldn't it be more accurate to come in at 7dpo? She finally relented and agreed.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have to say it's easier to call a MW or MD on BS when you are in the medical field. 

Are you guys going to family doctors or OBs? If they are OBs then they really suck.


----------



## gardenofedens

Mine is an ob at kaiser. They required I take a trying to conceive course before they would do any fertility testing and the ' teacher' was really nice but gave lots if bad info our at least info that contradicted everything online. She said the cervix gets soft, opens, and really low at the time of ovulation so it can more easily welcome sperm whereas everything online says it gets high soft and open


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- so glad you have a plan in place, if you arent preggo anyway! still hoping thats the case but at least if you arent and af doesnt come... you can take your meds and get started TTC again! :) Thats a plus! btw, i also agree its too early to test if you are preggo.

babyo- I am so anxious to hear about your dr.s appt! everything is gonna be normal... i just have a feeling! a BFP is in the near future for you!! FX everything goes great and you get a ton of awesome info!

Mellissa- that is so funny that you corrected your dr! thats awesome! She mustve been surprised that some patients ACTUALLY know what they are talking about. Women TTC are VERY serious people!

afm, waiting until late this evening to do some guerilla warfare on my husband and get him to DTD again. lol im gonna make sure every possible swimmer is in there!!!!!!!! muahahaaaaa... lol


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> I have to say it's easier to call a MW or MD on BS when you are in the medical field.
> 
> Are you guys going to family doctors or OBs? If they are OBs then they really suck.

Every time I would go for my appointments..Dh always wanted to go with me..He's and RN so he always seems to know as much..and the DR doesn't always seem to like it lol...I saw a NP today.
This was the first time I went by myself.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i am so intrigued by your cycle so far! lol i seriously cant wait to see what your temps do everyday! :) hope your temps stay nice and above that coverline! come on bfp!!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey- i am so intrigued by your cycle so far! lol i seriously cant wait to see what your temps do everyday! :) hope your temps stay nice and above that coverline! come on bfp!!

Teehee, I look forward to waking up and taking my temp everyday!!!! I would totally go to bed now, but it's only 6 pm lol...I have a feeling I'm not preggo, but It's still fun!:haha:

I wish you had a chart Molly!


----------



## momblough

I hate when doctors "talk down" or say well just wait and see. My ob said i was crazy if i thought i o'd before cd14 and that there was nothing abnormal about a 16-18 day cycle. Hello...d.a. Yeah there is. Fertility doc was VERY informative and much more helpful. After being sick for 2 years i have learned that there are some doc's that we NEED to have a come to jesus meeting with. And i have had/given a few of them. I pay good money and damn it if I'm going to listen to giberish. As a paying patient i demand doc to LISTEN. Im fine with negotiation about care, but in the end its my call as the patient...not docs. Sorry about the rant lol!


----------



## sjones1125

momblough said:


> I hate when doctors "talk down" or say well just wait and see. My ob said i was crazy if i thought i o'd before cd14 and that there was nothing abnormal about a 16-18 day cycle. Hello...d.a. Yeah there is. Fertility doc was VERY informative and much more helpful. After being sick for 2 years i have learned that there are some doc's that we NEED to have a come to jesus meeting with. And i have had/given a few of them. I pay good money and damn it if I'm going to listen to giberish. As a paying patient i demand doc to LISTEN. Im fine with negotiation about care, but in the end its my call as the patient...not docs. Sorry about the rant lol!

AMEN! :winkwink:


----------



## taurusmom05

ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

If one of them ever talked down to me I might be tempted to remind them that a PhD out ranks an MD. Muahahaha


----------



## taurusmom05

how is everyone doing this evening?
i decided to get a part time job, bc ive been a stay at home mom for about 6 mos, and while i definitely enjoy it, i was used to working 50-60 hours a week and i think id feel better if i had a little something extra i was doing on the side! had an interview this morning so wish me luck!!! :) I should know something in a few days. 

i used another OPK tonight ... for some reason i wanted to be "sure" it was still positive. wth? lol i think i just like seeing it. haha deffo still positive, i dont know why i would think other wise. making DH DTD again tonight :) itll put about 18 hours between BDing... im trying to get as much in there as i can. haha

anything new with you ladies?


----------



## gardenofedens

Good luck on your interview! I'm really nervous about being a SAHM. I know I'll absolutely LOVE having the time with Abigail and my other kids, but I worry about going out of my mind without adult interaction or DH resenting me because he still has to work or something. Initially I was going to work part time (right now I work 50-60) but I figured out the daycare costs wouldn't even be covered by part time work so I'd be working to pay someone else to care for my child. It just didn't make sense. It would be AMAZING if I could join my mom part/full time with Cristin's Cookies but I think my stepdad is pretty adamant about her going back to work within the next couple months now that my baby brother is 18 and that will severely limit her cookie time and orders. :(


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so eager to hear about your ultrasound, is it tomorrow? 

Molly- I think you are getting this job, woohoo!!

Mellissa- I stayed home with DS for 2 1/2 years, most of that time it was somewhat of a challenge to be isolated, but I knew I couldn't have it any other way. At 2 1/2 I knew I was ready and an awesome pre-school around here takes 2 1/2 year olds. Now I work full time and am blessed with the benefit of keeping DS home with DH on Wednesdays and my mom on Thursdays, so he is outside if the home only 3 days a week. Sometimes I think he might do well with 4 days, though. He loves school and has made a couple dear friends. Sorry to ramble, my point is if you do what feels right for you then you can't go wrong. The best parenting advice I ever got was "do what feels good in your heart for you and yours".


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, liz! i really hope so. hoping i hear from them sooner or later on whether or not they want to hire me! good parenting advice tho. i like that! :)

being home with DS for the past 6 mos has been great--- but i cant say i havent been absolutely stir crazy... and DH works so many hours... i often feel isolated from any adult interaction... hence why im online so much. lol u ladies keep me from going crazy. haha I cant say i havent LOVED being home tho... bc i can see how my son has benefited from it in more than one way... my husband absolutely does not want me to go back full time. lol he is spoiled with me being home! he says he would rather work overtime every week than have me go back to work- but honestly i need something else to do outside of the home! even if its only 2 days a week.

nice little rant i had there. lol anyway, the job isnt posted online anymore so maybe they will call me before the week's end.


----------



## momblough

Does anyone on here ovulate early? I did on cd9, last cycle was only 18 days. Was just wondering if anyone else has the same issue


----------



## OperationBbyO

Momblough--I don't ovulate early. Is this your first cycle off Mirena? That may have thrown your body for a loop. Otherwise that cycle is way short! 

Am I the only one here without kids already?

I just got my arm stabbed to have my progesterone checked. My US is in an hour. I'll be stalking my medical record all day. It's good that I don't work tomorrow or I'd be stalking it all day tomorrow too. Which means, I just might have to come in!!! ha! FDH will be able to go with me to the US. It's so nice that he only works like three buildings down from me. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> thanks, liz! i really hope so. hoping i hear from them sooner or later on whether or not they want to hire me! good parenting advice tho. i like that! :)
> 
> being home with DS for the past 6 mos has been great--- but i cant say i havent been absolutely stir crazy... and DH works so many hours... i often feel isolated from any adult interaction... hence why im online so much. lol u ladies keep me from going crazy. haha I cant say i havent LOVED being home tho... bc i can see how my son has benefited from it in more than one way... my husband absolutely does not want me to go back full time. lol he is spoiled with me being home! he says he would rather work overtime every week than have me go back to work- but honestly i need something else to do outside of the home! even if its only 2 days a week.
> 
> nice little rant i had there. lol anyway, the job isnt posted online anymore so maybe they will call me before the week's end.

When my mom first became a SAHM, she joined a group called "Time for Twos" which was great. It was about 10 moms and their kids who were all the same age as my brother. They all stayed in contact with each other and got together for all kinds of fun adventures several times per week until the kids were 4 or 5. Some of the moms still chat but not the kids anymore! :) Anyway, I'm hoping to find something like that to keep some sanity!


----------



## sjones1125

Good morning ladies!!! My sister is pregnant! I'm really excited for her...she has been trying for almost a year! 

Molly- good luck with the job!!! fx'd you get it!

Momblough- that is a super short cycle! Hope it's not always the case for you, and it's just your body getting back to normal.

Operation- Good luck with the US **praying it's good news**

afm- well I'm a SAHM, and I love it! I wouldn't have it any other way..My SIL lives pretty close to us...and she also stays home, So we always arrange play dates or tea time so we can have some adult interaction. My daughter will start school soon,SO I might have to look for a part time job or maybe some classes. not sure what i'm doing yet. Cramping today..and my OPK's are pretty much the same lol...
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2278.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- cant wait to hear about your results! :) i so have my FX that you get some wonderful answers!!!

Mellissa- that sounds like a dream come true! i wish i had something like that around here... how awesome! i can imagine that is unbelievably helpful in more than one way!!! :)

afm, im kinda feeling like i messed up my chances this month! i got my positive OPK several days sooner than expected... I BD'd Sunday night, nothing Monday or Tuesday, got my positive OPK at 7am Wednesday so I BD'd immediately.... and couldnt get DH to DTD again last night or this am! I tested again and got a negative opk today.*waaahhh!!* 

I had tested Tuesday around 4:30pm and it was very negative...7am wednesday WHOA! positive!! so about 10 hours between, hoping i BDd in time but not feeling so confident. bleh.

pity party= over.

hows everyone else today?


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- temps are lookin good girl! :)


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> babyo- cant wait to hear about your results! :) i so have my FX that you get some wonderful answers!!!
> 
> Mellissa- that sounds like a dream come true! i wish i had something like that around here... how awesome! i can imagine that is unbelievably helpful in more than one way!!! :)
> 
> afm, im kinda feeling like i messed up my chances this month! i got my positive OPK several days sooner than expected... I BD'd Sunday night, nothing Monday or Tuesday, got my positive OPK at 7am Wednesday so I BD'd immediately.... and couldnt get DH to DTD again last night or this am! I tested again and got a negative opk today.*waaahhh!!*
> 
> I had tested Tuesday around 4:30pm and it was very negative...7am wednesday WHOA! positive!! so about 10 hours between, hoping i BDd in time but not feeling so confident. bleh.
> 
> pity party= over.
> 
> hows everyone else today?

eh, not all that excited here either...I still don't have a steady line on my chart...I wonder if one of the OPK's i took last week were actually positive. I'm kind of doubtful about my ovulation day :cry:

Molly- you still have a chance!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i thought everything looked good?! im not a charter so im just going by the few things i do know. i bet Liz can anaylze it for you!!!! stay positive! (easy for me to say right? didnt i just post all my worries?! lol)


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey- i thought everything looked good?! im not a charter so im just going by the few things i do know. i bet Liz can anaylze it for you!!!! stay positive! (easy for me to say right? didnt i just post all my worries?! lol)

LOL, I'm just not feeling it. I just wish AF would start already..I don't wanna wait 2 weeks! 
It sounds like you're still in also!!! I wish you charted so we could compare charts!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

you never know what could happen in two weeks time! :) cant wait for things to become more clear for you.

i started to temp, but its just not gonna happen for me. i have a crazy sleeping schedule, im all over the place... and i wake up different times each day, go to sleep at all hours of the night/morning. lol its just not for me!!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> you never know what could happen in two weeks time! :) cant wait for things to become more clear for you.
> 
> i started to temp, but its just not gonna happen for me. i have a crazy sleeping schedule, im all over the place... and i wake up different times each day, go to sleep at all hours of the night/morning. lol its just not for me!!

LOL, that was the case for me...But now that DH works night, I can go to bed early and wake up at the same time every day...(well most days)


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> Good morning ladies!!! My sister is pregnant! I'm really excited for her...she has been trying for almost a year!
> 
> Molly- good luck with the job!!! fx'd you get it!
> 
> Momblough- that is a super short cycle! Hope it's not always the case for you, and it's just your body getting back to normal.
> 
> Operation- Good luck with the US **praying it's good news**
> 
> afm- well I'm a SAHM, and I love it! I wouldn't have it any other way..My SIL lives pretty close to us...and she also stays home, So we always arrange play dates or tea time so we can have some adult interaction. My daughter will start school soon,SO I might have to look for a part time job or maybe some classes. not sure what i'm doing yet. Cramping today..and my OPK's are pretty much the same lol...






UGH i use the same HPT and I hate seeing that one line///////:growlmad:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well.....I have a fibroid, but it's not that big and maybe I recently had a cyst rupture? (So informative, right?)

Everything else was normal. 

I don't know whether to be happy or sad that it's normal. It doesn't explain my prolonged spotting. I don't have my progesterone results back yet.


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- hmm... maybe your progesterone test will give you some insight. at least you are narrowing it down... you know what the problem is NOT at least! right?! when are you supposed to get your results of the progesterone test?


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Mellissa- that sounds like a dream come true! i wish i had something like that around here... how awesome! i can imagine that is unbelievably helpful in more than one way!!! :)

Have you looked around for Las Madres group in your area? lasmadres.org I'm pretty sure that's who handled the Time for Twos group my mom and brother were in. I think they're nationwide though so check it out...



OperationBbyO said:


> Well.....I have a fibroid, but it's not that big and maybe I recently had a cyst rupture? (So informative, right?)
> 
> Everything else was normal.
> 
> I don't know whether to be happy or sad that it's normal. It doesn't explain my prolonged spotting. I don't have my progesterone results back yet.

sorry about the fibroid, hope you get your progesterone results soon!

AFM - I think I have my first ever yeast infection. I don't know but it's definitely uncomfortable. Just called my dr and have an appointment for tomorrow. :(


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Well.....I have a fibroid, but it's not that big and maybe I recently had a cyst rupture? (So informative, right?)
> 
> Everything else was normal.
> 
> I don't know whether to be happy or sad that it's normal. It doesn't explain my prolonged spotting. I don't have my progesterone results back yet.

 could it be that the blood is from the ruptured cyst?




gardenofedens said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Mellissa- that sounds like a dream come true! i wish i had something like that around here... how awesome! i can imagine that is unbelievably helpful in more than one way!!! :)
> 
> Have you looked around for Las Madres group in your area? lasmadres.org I'm pretty sure that's who handled the Time for Twos group my mom and brother were in. I think they're nationwide though so check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Well.....I have a fibroid, but it's not that big and maybe I recently had a cyst rupture? (So informative, right?)
> 
> Everything else was normal.
> 
> I don't know whether to be happy or sad that it's normal. It doesn't explain my prolonged spotting. I don't have my progesterone results back yet.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry about the fibroid, hope you get your progesterone results soon!
> 
> AFM - I think I have my first ever yeast infection. I don't know but it's definitely uncomfortable. Just called my dr and have an appointment for tomorrow. :(Click to expand...

I had one of those one time..very uncomfortable indeed! and the yeast cream you have to use to get rid of it..is worse!!!! hope it's not so bad!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Edens--Diflucan all the way! It will clear up in no time. Like 24 hours. 

I don't think the spotting would be from the cyst since it only starts 8DPO and then ends when AF stops.:shrug: I'll just check for my lab work again before the end of the day. I had it done kind of late (9:00am) so I hope it gets back today. If not, I'll swing by work tomorrow and check it. I'm too impatient to wait until my MW calls to find out what it says.

Watch that be totally normal too! lol Man, I'll be one angry lady.


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- One of my friends introduced me to meetup.com and I found a wonderful play group of like minded mamas that way.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- the opks are super confusing. I have no idea there. 
But your chart does look good. Progesterone levels usually peak at 7 dpo (which I would assume explains why drs have you come in at cd21 to check levels since allegedly most women ovulate at cd14). What that means is you might see your temps raise until the progesterone peaks and then you might see more stable temps or a decline. The temp dip you saw a few days ago could've been caused by another burst of estrogen. It is not abnormal for that to happen on 2/3 dpo.
Does this make sense? To me, at this point, your body is behaving quite normally!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- you are 100% right about the diflucan. Amazing. However it definitely took longer for it to clear up for me.

A Fibroid, what symptoms can that cause? I am sorry you don't have any more conclusive results. What a pain in the ass. 
I am sending lots of love to you, and informative vibes as well. I want to know what the progesterone results are !!!


----------



## sjones1125

Operation- Can't wait to hear the results!
It's the first time I hear about Diflucan.

Liz- Thank you! I'm just hoping for the best! I just needed some reassurance it's normal :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Well i feel like i am out for this cycle/// really wishing af would hurry up too. Im gonna start temping. Not quite sure on how it goes but i think ill do some research. I was hoping it was gonna be easyyy peeasssy and poof!!! baby on the way. but dont we all:wacko:


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. Everything online says not to take anything over the counter while pregnant without a doctor's approval so I'm going to see what the dr says first and will proceed from there. I don't want to take anything that could have an adverse reaction on Abigail! :D


----------



## momblough

My mirena has been out for several months now, but my cycles have been really short between 16-23 days. Fertility doc checked me on O day and said my follicles/eggs were awesome though. But if i dont have a bfp this cycle then I will be starting clomid to help prolong my O day bc this cycle was cd8/9 which looks really really early compared to everyone else on her. Thats why i was curious if anyone else had heard of/experienced the same.Lol.....feeling like the lone duck!


----------



## RainyMama

Mom blough-you are not alone I have had short cycles and ovulated early. It has me worried, doc wants me to just wait it out while my hormones adjust. I tried to post this earlier but the BnB monster ate it! You are not alone honey!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - your chart looks good to me. Hopefully it steadies out/continues increasing

Operation - Your not alone, I have no children (but would really really like to have one!)

Rainy - whats going on?? Where is the rest of your chart? How am I supposed to chart stalk! 

AFM - CD 13 maybe + OPK - I dont think theyre ever properly +, so Ive just been taking the darkest as a positive. EWCM still and hoping to get some tonight!


----------



## bbear690

Nearly testing time for me :) getting a few tummy cramps and loose stool this am


Hope they are good signs


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I am on a temping vacation. Once I felt confident that I'd ovulated I threw in the towel. I get overly excited by my high temps, and I am like a little oven apparently in my luteal phase. High temps with no baby. I thought I was pregnant last month when my temp actually went up at the end of my LP and I was so disappointed.
This is my relaxed cycle, I only used 3 opks!! Last cycle I tested twice a day for ten days so I have done much better. Next time I think I will use no opks and just bd as much as possible in my fertile window. Our problem (I know you can relate) is not enough sex, plain and simple.


----------



## RainyMama

On 6 dpo would you ladies risk having an alcoholic beverage? My birthday party is Saturday and it is a special event. I am not a drinker, but do like to have one socially on very special occasions.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Rainy- I'm sure you'll be fine to have a drink. Maybe test before, sometimes (though rare) people get bfp's on 6dpo.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--I would probably have one drink and not think anything of it. It's unlikely that a little bean would be attached at that point.

afm....spotting started right on cue. 8 DPO. :cry: 

At least my body is consistently wrong.


----------



## gabbyskyy

OperationBbyO said:


> Rainy--I would probably have one drink and not think anything of it. It's unlikely that a little bean would be attached at that point.
> 
> afm....spotting started right on cue. 8 DPO. :cry:
> 
> At least my body is consistently wrong.

Do you normally spot on 8dpo? Maybe it's IB???


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- yay for positive OPK!
Bbear- Good luck!!! fx'd!
Rainy- I wouldn't worry about it, one drink won't harm you :) 
Operation- sorry about the spotting! Did you get ur results yet?

afm- well definitely not feeling pregnant..my temps for today are a little confusing..I did wake up a few times last night and like always i temp every time. highest being 97.9(which would give me a steady red line) or 97.4 which would keep my CH's... I'll go with the first one lol and lets see what tomorrow's temp brings and then we'll probably change it. I want these two weeks to be over so I can start the provera! **sigh**


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gabby---I do this every month. 


Progesterone was 6.2. I'm both sad and happy. I'm happy because I know I'm not crazy. I knew there was a problem and there is a problem. I'm sad that there is a problem.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I am excited for you to start provera.

Has anyone ever heard that alcohol is bad for fertility? 

Babyo- oh I am so sorry there is a problem. This definitely explains the spotting, though and I am sooo glad you could find out now instead of in one year. Let us know what the game plan is. Bug hugs.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stacey--I'm excited for you to start provera too. I am so frustrated for you.

Rainy--One glass won't do anything. Now, if you plan to down a 6 pack every night, that may do something. But there are plenty of women addicted to drugs and alcohol that still get pregnant and have babies. 

I am sitting in my OH's office and sniffling my head off. I so desperately want to be a mommy and it's looking harder by the day. I'm at that place where I feel like a failure as a woman because having a baby is a hard thing for me to do. I'm not a happy camper today.

Oh, and the spotting is just annoying me that much more. It's like a big sign blinking in my face telling me I'm broken.


----------



## gardenofedens

Sending lots and lots of hugs BabyO. I felt the same exact way and DH didn't get it. It drove him crazy in fact but I know precisely how you feel. It will happen hun! Hang in there!!

Jones - definitely excited about you starting Provera. This is one weird cycle!

Bbear - good luck!

Rainy - I don't drink...at all...so I can't answer but Happy Birthday and do what feels right! :)

Gabby - how are you today?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I have so much hope for you that this knowledge will lead to solutions and action resulting in the beginning of your journey to motherhood.


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey, I'm with everyone else... I'm ready for you to start provera and let the baby making begin!! Not too much longer I bet!

Babyo- uhh I'm so sorry you are going thru this. I AM glad however, that you found out what it is without any further delay so an action plan can begin. You are so close now! Don't feel broken! You are gonna be all fixed up in no time :)

Liz, have a drink!!! I don't think there is a thing wrong with it! Before I found out I was pregnant with Roman I had a couple margaritas... I freaked out about it later and my Dr. Laughed it off... He was pretty much like, "do you know how much stuff mothers do before they realize theyre pregnant?? You're fine!!!"

Afm... Neg. Opk on Tuesday around 4pm, positive Wednesday morning at 7am, BD that morning... But no ewcm.... Finally got ewcm Thursday, BD'd that evening. I think I'm covered and I think I took the 24-36 hours to ovulate. I'm going to consider myself 1dpo tomorrow to be safe for when I start testing.

Hope everyone is doing well today! The job called me and sakes me for references so maybe ill hear something Monday on if I got it or not!


----------



## gardenofedens

fingers crossed for you taurus!


----------



## babydreamers

Morning everyone

BabyO - Dont think of it like that! Your probably down because AF is on her way again, but I think its relatively good - an identified problem (assuming that progesterone is low) that I believe ?is easily fixed with supplements? And your still quite early in your TTC - remember most people wait a year before trying to find out what the problem is (and then often no cause found), so your ahead of the game! Im sure you'll have your :baby: in no time. Good luck! :happydance:

Rainy - Go for it and enjoy yourself. Although statistically I think regular alcohol consumption may reduce fertility slightly - I meet alcoholic/meths drinking/inhalent sniffing pregnant women everyday! I really think a drink on your birthday is no issue. And happy birthday! :thumbup: I wouldnt even do a HPT - it is going to be negative at 6dpo and you dont want to get disappointed on your birthday! I know exactly what you mean about not enough sex. I think my DH expects me to miraculously manage to get pregnant without any :spermy:

Stacey - Hold in there, not long to go. And you never know - may be a happy ending to this ridiculous cycle!

AFM - No action last night, just another argument :nope: We did at least get 1 session in during my fertile period. My chart looks as if I ovulated day 12? Which would be good. But I didn't get much sleep the last 2 nights, so not sure if those temp rises are real. I guess a few more days will tell. :shrug: Vaginal temping does seem to be giving me a better looking chart so far. FX'd for all of us this month


----------



## OperationBbyO

*TTC Funny to help pull me out of my funk:* Since my progesterone is in the toilet I decided to go ahead and do the wedding pack facial blast thingie. Basically since coming off BC my acne has gone into full swing. So awesome right before a wedding, right? Anyway, OH walked with me to the pharmacy to have my mega antibiotics and steroids Rx filled. I was sniffling and carrying on the whole way there and back. OH, in an attempt to be the fabulous supportive almost hubby that he is turns to me and says (and I promise I'm pretty much quoting him word for word here): _I really thought my penis would turn out to be magical and all your problems would go away...then you would come and light candles around my manhood and throw wreaths of flowers on it. You know, pay homage to the great magical penis!! _ I stopped sniffling and started laughing. Where does he come up with this stuff? Magical penis? Flinging flowers at his junk??? lol


----------



## sjones1125

:hugs: :hugs: Operation...Ditto to what everyone else said!! 

yes I am very ready to start...I am very tempted to start now..But I'll probably wait a few more days and see what happens. I definitely don't feel pregnant tho..

Good Afternoon Dreamers!- Fx'd you caught that egg!!!!

Liz- Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> *TTC Funny to help pull me out of my funk:* Since my progesterone is in the toilet I decided to go ahead and do the wedding pack facial blast thingie. Basically since coming off BC my acne has gone into full swing. So awesome right before a wedding, right? Anyway, OH walked with me to the pharmacy to have my mega antibiotics and steroids Rx filled. I was sniffling and carrying on the whole way there and back. OH, in an attempt to be the fabulous supportive almost hubby that he is turns to me and says (and I promise I'm pretty much quoting him word for word here): _I really thought my penis would turn out to be magical and all your problems would go away...then you would come and light candles around my manhood and throw wreaths of flowers on it. You know, pay homage to the great magical penis!! _ I stopped sniffling and started laughing. Where does he come up with this stuff? Magical penis? Flinging flowers at his junk??? lol

LOL Hilarious! Doesn't it make you feel so much better to have someone as supportive as him?! That facial sounds awesome! I've been breaking out horrible too...:wacko:


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- sorry DH wasn't cooperating with you :hugs:
Vaginally temps work for me too! I definitely saw a more clearer chart. i meant to say all this earlier but dunno what happened.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- implantation dip on your chart?
Babyo- your OH is so awesome, love that guy!
Dreamers- I think your temps are probably legit, looks like ov on cd12. 
When did you BD? Sorry for the argument with DH, ugh, I hate it when DH doesn't want to give me his sperm!!!! Awful!
Bbear- let us know what is going on, hon, can't wait to find out what is up with you.
Ladies.... My breasts are so sore again this cycle and it is bumming me out big time because it seems to be an indication that I am NOT pregnant. I feel this way every cycle and I want these sore breasts to go away!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo-i love your OH. he seems super awesome! what a wonderful support system you have within him :) lucky gal!!

dreamers-so sorry you got into an argument :( i AM glad that you got to BD at least once in your fertile phase. it only takes one spermie to get the job done! if it was in your fertile time, that spermie had an awesome opportunity to survive and wait for your eggy to hatch. hehe FX for you!!!! you are SO in the game!

afm, i got even MORE ewcm today... so, i pretty much made DH bd with me. lol seriously! he was acting like he wasnt in the mood so i took charge, took my shirt off and hopped in his lap. it WAS going to happen. lol he always caves bc he cant resist it once its in his face! LOL sorry if TMI! i had no other choice, ladies!

I feel exhausted this cycle at this point... i feel like i could go a week without sex now, minimum.


----------



## taurusmom05

umm... i had a positive opk wednesday, no ewcm... negative thursday but a bit of ewcm... i had lots of ewcm today and i just took an opk... BLARING positive. i think i may have tried to O but didnt... and my body tried again. woo hoo! I definitely think I O'ed today!


----------



## RainyMama

Yay molly! You are the proud owner of an egg!


----------



## sjones1125

HAHA Molly, That's the way to do it!!!!

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!

 afm- well my temps are still pretty wacky!! I am very but oh so very tempted to take my first dose of provera tonight. What are you ladies up too? Tomorrow DH and I are taking a much needed night away...We're heading to the coast and going clamming! and then some drinks!! It should be fun, we haven't had much time together. Especially with him working nights shifts.


----------



## RainyMama

Thank you Stacey! I hope you have the best time with DH, that sounds like so much fun. Should be nice and rainy for you, but I bet clamming is a wet activity anyway? Don't take the provera yet! I don't know why, but there must be a reason your doc asked you to wait? 

Anyone have experience with provera?


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Thank you Stacey! I hope you have the best time with DH, that sounds like so much fun. Should be nice and rainy for you, but I bet clamming is a wet activity anyway? Don't take the provera yet! I don't know why, but there must be a reason your doc asked you to wait?
> 
> Anyone have experience with provera?

Yes!!! I'm not looking forward to the rain, But I've learned that If you want to get anything done around here, you have to be willing to get wet! LOL. I've been playing around with my chart..I think the 97.9 makes more sense. What do you think? I'm getting so impatient! my sister's pregnant and her boobs are huge and sore! I know I shouldn't be comparing symptoms, It's hard not too tho. :cry: These three months has been a roller-coaster...I'm so ready to be done with this cycle!


----------



## taurusmom05

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LIZ!!! :) :) :) :) :) Now you have to wait just a few days more for your REAL birthday present... that BFP!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey -hold out, temp has dipped below coverline. If it stays down tomorrow AF may well finally show her face - it would be great to avoid the hormones if your body has finally sorted itself out. Its only a few more days isnt it? Of course if it goes back up again it could mean nothing or implantation dip

Happy Birthday Liz! (if its saturday now where you are). Would be SOOO cool to get your BFP this time

Taurus - sound like you BD'd right on time? FXd for you

AFM - I have crosshairs!! 1st time FF has been so decisive and my chart has really shown ovulation clearly. Im pretty thrilled. I was starting to get a niggling doubt the reasons my charts were so unclear was because I wasnt actually ovulating. We BD day 11 although last month timing was pretty good too - and nada. NO matter how many times you read the stats its always hard to understand why your not pregnant when you BD at the right time! Anyway Ill stop rambling. Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers, thank you! im feeling confident this cycle-- and even tho i felt that way last cycle too... im not gonna let last months negative get me down! :) 
i also wanna say i think you BDd right on time as well! i have read in numerous places that BDing the day before your positive OPK is the most ideal! im not sure if that is true... but regardless... its really excellent timing!!! heres to getting our bfps and christmas babies!

afm, i am so excited about this cycle! im wondering who our 1.8 BFPs will be this time. hehe it kind of freaks me out that this is my last chance for a 2012 baby. 2013 seems so far away! eek!! good luck to EVERYONE. i have grown to adore u ladies! i want us to all move into the first tri together!! lol


----------



## sjones1125

babydreamers said:


> Stacey -hold out, temp has dipped below coverline. If it stays down tomorrow AF may well finally show her face - it would be great to avoid the hormones if your body has finally sorted itself out. Its only a few more days isnt it? Of course if it goes back up again it could mean nothing or implantation dip
> 
> Happy Birthday Liz! (if its saturday now where you are). Would be SOOO cool to get your BFP this time
> 
> Taurus - sound like you BD'd right on time? FXd for you
> 
> AFM - I have crosshairs!! 1st time FF has been so decisive and my chart has really shown ovulation clearly. Im pretty thrilled. I was starting to get a niggling doubt the reasons my charts were so unclear was because I wasnt actually ovulating. We BD day 11 although last month timing was pretty good too - and nada. NO matter how many times you read the stats its always hard to understand why your not pregnant when you BD at the right time! Anyway Ill stop rambling. Have a lovely day everyone

WOOT WOOT for CH's, That's pretty awesome Dreamers. It sounds like you have a good chance of catching that egg!!! FX'd it happens!!!

I will definitely wait...atleast for a few more days. I'm just so very tired of all my pms...My face is breaking out horribly!!! remind me of when I was 17! ughhhh.


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> dreamers, thank you! im feeling confident this cycle-- and even tho i felt that way last cycle too... im not gonna let last months negative get me down! :)
> i also wanna say i think you BDd right on time as well! i have read in numerous places that BDing the day before your positive OPK is the most ideal! im not sure if that is true... but regardless... its really excellent timing!!! heres to getting our bfps and christmas babies!
> 
> afm, i am so excited about this cycle! im wondering who our 1.8 BFPs will be this time. hehe it kind of freaks me out that this is my last chance for a 2012 baby. 2013 seems so far away! eek!! good luck to EVERYONE. i have grown to adore u ladies! i want us to all move into the first tri together!! lol

That's the spirit Molly!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> umm... i had a positive opk wednesday, no ewcm... negative thursday but a bit of ewcm... i had lots of ewcm today and i just took an opk... BLARING positive. i think i may have tried to O but didnt... and my body tried again. woo hoo! I definitely think I O'ed today!

YAY!! Awesome Taurus!! Fingers crossed for you!! And great job getting DH to give you what you need, lol!



sjones1125 said:


> well my temps are still pretty wacky!! I am very but oh so very tempted to take my first dose of provera tonight. What are you ladies up too? Tomorrow DH and I are taking a much needed night away...We're heading to the coast and going clamming! and then some drinks!! It should be fun, we haven't had much time together. Especially with him working nights shifts.

Hang on to the provera a little while longer. That dip on your chart could be the start of AF or an implantation dip. Hang in there! And have a blast with DH tonight!



babydreamers said:


> I have crosshairs!! 1st time FF has been so decisive and my chart has really shown ovulation clearly. Im pretty thrilled. I was starting to get a niggling doubt the reasons my charts were so unclear was because I wasnt actually ovulating. We BD day 11 although last month timing was pretty good too - and nada. NO matter how many times you read the stats its always hard to understand why your not pregnant when you BD at the right time! Anyway Ill stop rambling. Have a lovely day everyone

Woohooo for crosshairs! :happydance: Fingers crossed for you!

Rainy - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a blast!

BabyO - I love your DH! He's hilarious!! Like the others said, you have a clear answer after a short time TTC so you're definitely ahead of the game!

Afm - I BOUGHT A CAR!! lol. DH and I bought a 2012 Toyota Rav4 this morning. It's Pacific Blue and I absolutely LOVE it!! I've never had a new car before. I've always had basic model type clunkers. My new car has AUTOMATIC WINDOWS, AUTOMATIC LOCKS, and even CRUISE CONTROL!! OMG, the LUXURIES!! :haha: We got a fantastic deal on it too! **LOVE IT** :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

ooh ooh and INTERMITTENT WIPER BLADES!! lol


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats on the new car, mellissa! it will be lovely with your new little bundle and it sounds fab!! woop woop! thats so exciting!!!


----------



## babydreamers

gardenofedens said:


> ooh ooh and INTERMITTENT WIPER BLADES!! lol

:happydance: Love it! Perfect for the baby seat! Enjoy your lovely car


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Morning ladies! Jones, I was really hoping to see a much higher temp from you this morning! But your chart continues to be confusing. Only about another week until you can start the provera though, right? Hope it passes quickly!


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> Morning ladies! Jones, I was really hoping to see a much higher temp from you this morning! But your chart continues to be confusing. Only about another week until you can start the provera though, right? Hope it passes quickly!

Morning Mellissa!!! How are you? Yeah I was too, but I guess this isn't my month..Yeah a week or so..I might just give it a couple more days and start. I am so done with this cycle!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm doing well, really sick of not having internet though! It's been down for three days already! Thank goodness for internet on my phone! Lol

I want to go baby clothes shopping!!  lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

The witch got me. My cycle was 23 days this time. ~sigh~ I guess we'll have another shot in April.


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo--- ((((hugs)))) I am so sorry she swooped in and got you :( I feel like this cext cycle is going to be a fresh start now that you know what is going on. What is the action plan for your low progesterone?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I don't know what the plan is. I finally emailed my MW and asked her if I needed to make an appointment to discuss all my results and get an action plan together but I only did that this afternoon. 

Since I'm already back at CD1 I don't think there is enough time this cycle to get any type of plan together so I'll just track my cycle via opks like I always do. It can never hurt to have too much data. She may want to get more blood work before proceeding. I'm not sure. 

I am hoping for clomid and that is what I'm going to ask for. IDK if she will give it to me though.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- hopefully you will hear from her tomorrow, don't most start clomid on Cd3? Maybe you still have a shot, I am hoping so. Also maybe progesterone supplements?? I have read about women using suppositories, you would take them at the end of the cycle, yes? 
I hope this cycle is not a was for you. All my fingers crossed for you, dear.

My older sister (she's 40) is on her 5th attempt at IUI this month, she will test on Wednesday. I am really hoping this is it for her, well both of us, but honestly I would rather it be her this time if it had to be only one of us. She and her partner would make the most wonderful parents.

DH just did something that really weirded me out. He asked me if it is possible that I am pregnant, I said yes it is POSSIBLE but I doubt it. I went upstairs and he was putting clean sheets on our bed. This is highly unusual in our house. He also loaded the dishwasher and then warned me to be ready if I am pregnant for more nice things to come. I won't tell him when AF shows, I don't want this to end, LOL!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope her IUI works. A lady I work with is 42/43 and she is pregnant with her third. She just had her second baby about 1.5 years ago, so I know it's totally possible for this to work out for your sister! I will be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for her. If IUI doesn't work will they consider IVF? 

And dang...what got into your hubby? Can you get him to come rub off on my almost hubby? (less than a week! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH)

AFM...I'm not sure they could get me clomid fast enough this cycle. CD3 will be Tuesday. I don't think I can get in that fast. She may not want to do that anyway. Maybe all she will want to do is progesterone for a couple of cycles? I'll keep plodding on!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I read "she may not want to do me that way". I have no idea why I was suddenly so incredibly pervy! Or why I shared this with everyone! HA! Keep us posted, I think she'll call you tomorrow and get you in right away. Hope so anyway. 

This is a.really.stupid.question but, what is clomid prescribed for?


----------



## babydreamers

I though clomid was to stimulate ovulation. Surely you need progesterone supplements during your luteal phase? There wasn't any suggestion you weren't ovulating on your bloods was there? I reckon just make an appointment, if it simply a progesterone issue you should be able to get started this month. 

Rainy - milk it! So sweet, your DH sounds like he's getting really excited about you getting pregnant! You must be getting close to testing- any symptoms yet? Baby dust to your sister :dust:

AFM 4po today :hissy: I want my BFP this month or I'm throwing the biggest hissy fit. :brat: Im over the TWW already! Did not get any study done today at all - shopped, played with the dog, cooked up a storm (haven't done that for ages and really enjoyed it), but I've really got to knuckle down, Ive only got a month to go. I keep finding myself browsing maternity clothes, nursery furniture/decorative themes. Its ridiculous! But see attached, isnt it pretty. And I love the green, supposed to be relaxing and i think this would look great in our spare room. Could just keep it green/white for a boy/unknown. I know - Im getting a bit carried away. I also already have a car seat, travel cot and baby backpack! Anyone else collecting random baby stuff already?
 



Attached Files:







Tree.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydreamers

Oh, and believe it or not this is a rocker/glider chair. Looks so comfy!
 



Attached Files:







rocker.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momblough

RainyMama...the fertility doc is gonna start me on Clomid next cycle if i dont get my bfp this month. My cycles have been betwn 16-26 days give or take. He said it will help regulate my cycle to produce my estrogen ie. Healthier eggs. He said with short cycles that is sometimes the problem, and Clomid really helps with that, good luck!


----------



## LVnMommy

well BFN today... Im going to start temping:/ hopefully AF gets here soon to try try again


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- love the nursery. Also love that rocker, gorgeous!! And yes I think DH is very excited. He said with DS that he wasn't really ready and was shocked when I got pregnant. He is somewhat immature and now at 38 is much more family oriented. I am looking forward to him being hands on, this time. Attending ultrasounds, etc.

Good luck with the clomid momblough! I don't know if I need it, I ovulate fairly regularly, although I am quite certain that my uterine lining could use some help. I was just curious, i see mention of clomid a lot. I can go to the dr in may after I have waited the 6 months my doctor insisted were needed for my hormones to regulate. Then hopefully she will hear my concerns about my oddly light periods. B complex has lengthened my LP. 

Lvnmommy- how many dpo are you? Could it be too early?


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies- I just read that ibuprofen can mess with fertility. I regularly take it at the beginning of my cycle for nerve pain from an injury.... I always stop after I think implantation might've occurred cuz I know it can cause miscarriage, but I guess it can interfere in a multitude of other ways, including implantation. I am so sad that I didn't know this sooner. Some doctors are saying not to take it even when AF shows.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--oh yes! No Ibuprofen when TTC ever!! Tylenol is basiclly your only option. Even if you only take it when AF shows up it can cause issues. It's why I suffer through AF cramps every month. Yuck.


----------



## OperationBbyO

UPDATE!

My MW called me this morning (at like 7:15...but alas, I'm also in healthcare so I was already at work and working). She asked if I thought I ovulated and I said I thought I did. Otherwise I wouldn't have all those positive opks, right? She said she wanted to see my progesterone above 10 so she was going to look into progesterone supplements and then figure out which ones would be cheapest for me. She will give me three months of progesterone supplements before she refers me to an RE. I told her that I wanted to stay with her as long as possible, all the way through clomid if necessary and she said sure. :) Yay! So, here we are. Month #1 of supplemented TTC. 

Go me!


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Ladies- I just read that ibuprofen can mess with fertility. I regularly take it at the beginning of my cycle for nerve pain from an injury.... I always stop after I think implantation might've occurred cuz I know it can cause miscarriage, but I guess it can interfere in a multitude of other ways, including implantation. I am so sad that I didn't know this sooner. Some doctors are saying not to take it even when AF shows.

Really? I take ibuprofen all the time for my headaches.. I'll definitely have to get some Tylenol.



OperationBbyO said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> My MW called me this morning (at like 7:15...but alas, I'm also in healthcare so I was already at work and working). She asked if I thought I ovulated and I said I thought I did. Otherwise I wouldn't have all those positive opks, right? She said she wanted to see my progesterone above 10 so she was going to look into progesterone supplements and then figure out which ones would be cheapest for me. She will give me three months of progesterone supplements before she refers me to an RE. I told her that I wanted to stay with her as long as possible, all the way through clomid if necessary and she said sure. :) Yay! So, here we are. Month #1 of supplemented TTC.
> 
> Go me!

That's awesome Operation! 



babydreamers said:


> I though clomid was to stimulate ovulation. Surely you need progesterone supplements during your luteal phase? There wasn't any suggestion you weren't ovulating on your bloods was there? I reckon just make an appointment, if it simply a progesterone issue you should be able to get started this month.
> 
> Rainy - milk it! So sweet, your DH sounds like he's getting really excited about you getting pregnant! You must be getting close to testing- any symptoms yet? Baby dust to your sister :dust:
> 
> AFM 4po today :hissy: I want my BFP this month or I'm throwing the biggest hissy fit. :brat: Im over the TWW already! Did not get any study done today at all - shopped, played with the dog, cooked up a storm (haven't done that for ages and really enjoyed it), but I've really got to knuckle down, Ive only got a month to go. I keep finding myself browsing maternity clothes, nursery furniture/decorative themes. Its ridiculous! But see attached, isnt it pretty. And I love the green, supposed to be relaxing and i think this would look great in our spare room. Could just keep it green/white for a boy/unknown. I know - Im getting a bit carried away. I also already have a car seat, travel cot and baby backpack! Anyone else collecting random baby stuff already?

That is super cute!!!!



LVnMommy said:


> well BFN today... Im going to start temping:/ hopefully AF gets here soon to try try again

awwww LVn...same here!!! 11 days dpo. and BFN


----------



## gardenofedens

Rainy - Very good to know about the ibuprofen. I had no idea. I've only taken it twice - once the day I had my Mirena inserted and I fainted so I'd been scared to take it again after that but maybe a month ago I had a headache and that's all we had at work so I took it again. Glad it didn't cause any harm to Abigail!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so happy that you heard from your MW! That is wonderful and I bet it feels good to have a plan:)


----------



## LVnMommy

well if someone were to ask me what my hobby is now,, i would have to say Urine. As much as i Pee on sticks hoping praying, squinting thinking a line is going to appear//// eh! like if i turn it in 12 differnt directions poof! it will appear.. sad LOL


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh has anyone on here used or heard of soft cups???


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've never used one but I am so interested! If you try them will you report back?


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy- I've never used one..except for when I'm on my period...If you decide to use it tho..do let us know how it works :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I've heard of them but not looked into it much. It's way beyond my realm of comfort! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Well I have decided to go ahead and give it a try this cycle. Prob. in conjunction with Preseed. cant hurt! I let yall know how it goes! lol the things I do to have a baby! Cant wait to hear what my DH says about it. Has anyone on here had any luck with preseed?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I love PreSeed. Ignore the directions though and only use 1g or 1.5g. Any more than that and you will turn into a human slip and slide! 

With the cups do you put them in after you BD?


----------



## RainyMama

Oh I think that is a great idea!! I use pre-seed and I have been thinking about adding the soft cups. Babyo- from what I have heard that is exactly what you do. Keeps the swimmers close to where they need to be.


----------



## gardenofedens

DH and I used Pre-Seed for months and I love it. It's the only lube that doesn't burn...BUT....we got pregnant the first cycle we tried ConceivePlus in addition to PreSeed.

We used ConceivePlus one day before ovulation and PreSeed 1dpo (or if my adjusted temps are off a day due to traveling, ConceivePlus at 2 days before ov and PreSeed on ov day). Since we're having a girl, I'm leaning toward saying the ConceivePlus is what helped us!


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- what is the difference between CP and PS?


----------



## gardenofedens

Honestly? Not much. They're both sperm friendly. ConceivePlus I think was more expensive and comes already in little tubes versus the pre-seed application syringe thingies. They claim CP has nutrients for sperm to stay alive longer though whereas Preseed doesn't make that claim.


----------



## LVnMommy

Well what im planning on doing, is using the preseed for BD and after the "deposit" (lol) I will wait 5 minutes and then insert the cup!! Sound good?? I think i may need to practice to put it in first! never used one. I told my DH this plan and he thinks im out of my mind. He says i should just let it" Happen". UMMMM no sir now that is crazy!!!


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> Well what im planning on doing, is using the preseed for BD and after the "deposit" (lol) I will wait 5 minutes and then insert the cup!! Sound good?? I think i may need to practice to put it in first! never used one. I told my DH this plan and he thinks im out of my mind. He says i should just let it" Happen". UMMMM no sir now that is crazy!!!

Good luck!!! Hope it works!!! FX'd!:winkwink:


----------



## taurusmom05

LvnMommy- good luck with the softcups!! i am VERY interested in these... I cant wait for you to report back!

I have tried preseed and liked it very much in the past...!

Stacey- whats new with you???

babyo- i love that your MW called you so quickly. I am thrilled there is a plan in place :)

afm, nothing much, really! 4DPO and just kind of waiting around for time to pass, like usual. I am having a lazy day with DS and DH husband... its been wonderful so far!! I am not feeling any different as of now so hopefully in the next week I start getting some good pregnancy symptoms! Heres to all the 2012 babies!!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> LvnMommy- good luck with the softcups!! i am VERY interested in these... I cant wait for you to report back!
> 
> I have tried preseed and liked it very much in the past...!
> 
> Stacey- whats new with you???
> 
> babyo- i love that your MW called you so quickly. I am thrilled there is a plan in place :)
> 
> afm, nothing much, really! 4DPO and just kind of waiting around for time to pass, like usual. I am having a lazy day with DS and DH husband... its been wonderful so far!! I am not feeling any different as of now so hopefully in the next week I start getting some good pregnancy symptoms! Heres to all the 2012 babies!!

Hya Molly!
Not much here...weekend was a lot of fun with DH..it was definitely a much needed time alone :). I talked to my brother in law (OB/GYN) and asked him about the provera.. He told me it wouldn't cause any damage if I was pregnant and started taking it..So I went ahead and started it last night. I have a horrible headache and I'm so tired! my dirty dishes are still in the sink LOL. My temps have been wacky! and no pregnancy symptoms..Took a test this morning and it was negative..So I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.

I hope your dpo go by fast so you can start testing!!!!

Dreamers- I just took a look at your chart and your temps look really good!!! How are ya feeling?


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- How HANDY is it to have a BIL thats an OB/GYN?!?! Thats awesome!! lol Seriously!
I'm glad you had a nice weekend :) I feel like I am due for some sort of vacation-- I keep trying to talk DH into taking a few days off and us getting out of this place for a while! lol i need it! So, do you know how long itll take Provera to jump start your body? I hope its quick so you can start fresh with CD1! I bet your temps, OPKs will be SO much more clear this next cycle.... and you may just get you a new years baby! That would be so cool!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> Stacey- How HANDY is it to have a BIL thats an OB/GYN?!?! Thats awesome!! lol Seriously!
> I'm glad you had a nice weekend :) I feel like I am due for some sort of vacation-- I keep trying to talk DH into taking a few days off and us getting out of this place for a while! lol i need it! So, do you know how long itll take Provera to jump start your body? I hope its quick so you can start fresh with CD1! I bet your temps, OPKs will be SO much more clear this next cycle.... and you may just get you a new years baby! That would be so cool!

Not bad, If I have some doubts of questions I always call. But I try not to go into much detail..he is my brother in law..lol. It would be a nice for you to get away...It's so different going on vacation with DH only, not to mention the uninterrupted alone time :winkwink: Well the NP told me it could take up to 2 weeks to get my period..If it doesn't happen, Then I need to call and go in for some tests. **sigh** more waiting!

Any of you tried Soy? I bought a bottle to try...I don't want to have another 70+ days cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok crazyyyyy just looked at my test from this morning two lines!!! Faint one.... Took another just now and very faint but there !!!! How do i upload pics for yall to look at?? Im so crazy excited shaking as i type this


----------



## LVnMommy

i guess i wont be needing those soft cups and preseed!!!! wow it happened so fast! BFP HERE


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> i guess i wont be needing those soft cups and preseed!!!! wow it happened so fast! BFP HERE

YAY!! How exciting!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
How many dpo are u?
ok to add a picture..start a new post here and click on the little clip beside the smiley white face. and then find the pic in ur files where u saved it to when u uploaded it. If saved on comp. the other ways I don't know..sorry


----------



## LVnMommy

10 DPO!!! And i just looked at the FRER i used 2 days ago and what do you know FAINT LINE. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im so EXCIted never in a million years i thought it would work so fast had my mirena out March 5th!!!


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> 10 DPO!!! And i just looked at the FRER i used 2 days ago and what do you know FAINT LINE. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im so EXCIted never in a million years i thought it would work so fast had my mirena out March 5th!!!

That was pretty fast!!!!! Can't wait to see the pics! Congrats again!


----------



## LVnMommy

Faint i know but its there !!! Picture from my iphone will be taking a frer in morning
 



Attached Files:







preggo.png
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sjones1125

definitely positive!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

I cant believe i missed that this morning lol!!! and the FRER from 2 days ago!!! i guess testing too much i was like ehh, its gonna be negative! OKay i need yalls help!!! to announce to DH hes been working SUPER hard latley, and I want to surprise him!! im bursting at the seams to tell him so any thoughts????


----------



## sjones1125

OH OH, I can't help you there! I am not creative at all! LOL..Sorry :(...I'm pretty sure some of the other ladies can help you..A lot of them sound really creative!!! Let us know what you do!


----------



## LVnMommy

I just took another FRER and 2 lines// and a Digital walgreens brand said not pregnant. ... weird huh but the pamphlet said do not test untill 19 days after the unprotected sex so im guessing the detection rate is high


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, lvn! :) very cool you got your bfp so quickl! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos. and as for your digi, they take a bit longer sometimes to get a result. Wait until tomorrow FMU or even the day after tomorrow :) Cant wait to hear it says, "pregnant"!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay! Another BFP!!! 

I stuck baby socks in OH's sock drawer and waited for him to notice. 

I've also thought of taking pictures of a bun in the oven with my histeagram app and printing it out and laying it on his desk.


----------



## taurusmom05

if you can hold out until you get your digi done... and a couple more days after that... you can put your bfp in an easter basket! or just give him and early easter basket. lol


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm so astonished!! I can't hold something so big from him not even a day lol!! I bought a blue gift bag with pink paper with my pregnancy test inside with a note that says congrats. I wrote #3 in my belly. I'm gonna lift my shirt up when he opens it!!! Let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Lvn! I've posted this lots of times before but in case I haven't since you've joined, here's how I told DH - https://youtu.be/akS9TtEKFTE - sorry if it's spamming to all of you who have seen it posted before! I tear up every time I watch it still...but I'm super emotional anyway, lol! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh my gosh edens that was so amazing!!!! So heartfelt!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats lvn!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Liz- How was your birthday weekend? how ya feeling?


----------



## RainyMama

sjones1125 said:


> Hey Liz- How was your birthday weekend? how ya feeling?

Hi Stacey my birthday dinner was fantastic and I had a wonderful day in general. As for how I am feeling, you know me, the symptoms queen! Sore biobs? Check. Nausea? Check. Cramping? Check. Irritability? Check. Super high temps? Check. I haven't been regularly temping, but randomly checked the am cuz I was roasting hot when I woke up and temp was 99.8. Last cycle I ran really warm, as well. I think I have too much progesterone maybe?? 
I am testing on Sunday with Molly!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hooray for Easter testing!! I will only be 9DPO but I am going to *attempt* an Easter BFP for my hubby's Easter Basket!


----------



## babydreamers

Ooh, can I join in? I'll be 10 dpo Sunday and it might keep me away from the tests for a few more days!

Congratulations Lvnmommy! A happy and healthy 9 months to you

Thanks Stacey - Im not sure my temps mean anything yet, I often get a triphasic pattern and Im too early to implant still at 6 dpo. Im pretty pleased my chart looks as good as it could at this point though. Vaginal temping have made my chart so much more clear.

Liz - thats a VERY high temp, are you sick?! You cant have too much progesterone can you?


----------



## bbear690

Morning Ladies xxx

Hope you all well, well af left the building monday started friday 5 days early the little witch!!!!

So according to pink pad i am due to OV tomorrow :)

does anyone else have short cycles after mirena

mine have been 

28 then 29 and this month 24

not sure what will happen now


----------



## taurusmom05

Yay dreamers! The more the merrier :) that'll be fun!

I've made it to 5dpo!!! Come on testing day!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies, just comin by to say I got the job! Feeling good, its a huge pay cut from what I used to do, but I know ill be happier here and can get back to enjoying doing something outside the house.

How's everyone today?


----------



## RainyMama

Bbear- my cycles have been all over the map, shortest was 20 days I think? Or 19? Otherwise I have had 28 days and 26. Hang in there, the hormones are sorting themselves out after the iud.


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats taurus!


----------



## bbear690

RainyMama said:


> Bbear- my cycles have been all over the map, shortest was 20 days I think? Or 19? Otherwise I have had 28 days and 26. Hang in there, the hormones are sorting themselves out after the iud.




Thankyou rainymamma

Will see what this month brings


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- that is wonderful news!! Congratulations!! 

Dreamers- I'm not sick. Last night when I got home from work it was the same, very high for sure. The fever alarm on my thermometer went off! Haha. This am it was a full degree lower and now I am having tummy upset (not nausea, I will spare you the details) that usually happens just before AF. Time will tell! I think the problem with too much progesterone could be just that my estrogen could be too low. The hormones work together in tandem, if one is too high the other can be too low. If not pregnant next cycle I can go see my doc, she wanted 6 months to allow my body to adjust post mirena.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My cycles have been 22 days if you count the day I start spotting/bleeding. Then I had the weird long cycle after the MC. 

I'm so happy my midwife didn't ask me to wait a full 6 months because I had enough of the 8 day Luteal phase by cycle #5!!!!!

How many cycles have you had?


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Liz- How was your birthday weekend? how ya feeling?
> 
> Hi Stacey my birthday dinner was fantastic and I had a wonderful day in general. As for how I am feeling, you know me, the symptoms queen! Sore biobs? Check. Nausea? Check. Cramping? Check. Irritability? Check. Super high temps? Check. I haven't been regularly temping, but randomly checked the am cuz I was roasting hot when I woke up and temp was 99.8. Last cycle I ran really warm, as well. I think I have too much progesterone maybe??
> I am testing on Sunday with Molly!Click to expand...

OH how exciting! maybe those are good signs!!! Fx'd for you guys!!!



babydreamers said:


> Ooh, can I join in? I'll be 10 dpo Sunday and it might keep me away from the tests for a few more days!
> 
> Congratulations Lvnmommy! A happy and healthy 9 months to you
> 
> Thanks Stacey - Im not sure my temps mean anything yet, I often get a triphasic pattern and Im too early to implant still at 6 dpo. Im pretty pleased my chart looks as good as it could at this point though. Vaginal temping have made my chart so much more clear.
> 
> Liz - thats a VERY high temp, are you sick?! You cant have too much progesterone can you?

 YAY!!! More testing!!!! 


taurusmom05 said:


> Hey ladies, just comin by to say I got the job! Feeling good, its a huge pay cut from what I used to do, but I know ill be happier here and can get back to enjoying doing something outside the house.
> 
> How's everyone today?

Congrats Molly!!! 

afm- not much really, except that because of my temps well my ch's are gone..Not that it really matters. Yesterday I was feeling really crappy, I'm guessing it was because of Provera. Today I feel much better tho! and looking forward to starting my period!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well DH was astonished !! Great surprise. :)


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> My cycles have been 22 days if you count the day I start spotting/bleeding. Then I had the weird long cycle after the MC.
> 
> I'm so happy my midwife didn't ask me to wait a full 6 months because I had enough of the 8 day Luteal phase by cycle #5!!!!!
> 
> How many cycles have you had?

5


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen, Lucy, panda, ginger...... Where aaaaarreeee yyyoooouuuuu?

We miss ya <3


----------



## babydreamers

How exciting LovnMommy!

Im in cycle 8
Looking forward to testing Sunday, a bit nervous actually
FF just changed my O day based on day 6 temp?! To day 13. Bugger that Im not going backwards in dpo - Ive changed the method until it agreed to day 12.

Fingers crossed stacey that AF arrives promptly, you deserve a medal for putting up with this cycle!

Rainy i hope hope hope that does not mean af is on her way


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks dreamers. I am oddly optimistic, but I think also realistic. I have a good plan for next cycle. More relaxing, more sex with pre-seed and NO ibuprofen. Have you been seeing any benefits from evening primrose oil?


----------



## OperationBbyO

While twiddling my thumbs waiting to TTC again I thought I'd obsess about my wedding for a bit.

Here are our engagement photos. :) I love these photos!


----------



## taurusmom05

Babyo those pics are amazing! Just breathtaking! Love em!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Now you guys have a face for all those TTC funnies! (Although he might die if he knew you all now know what he looks like!!)


----------



## gardenofedens

gorgeous pics babyo!!!

LOVE how you guys changed outfits - totally wish we had done that now!! lol


----------



## RainyMama

You two are glowing and what a lovely pair! Can't help but think about fh's balls unfortunately due to the stories. Sorry! Lol. So sorry if that joke was in bad taste. All in good fun.


----------



## OperationBbyO

hahahaha

Now he's sitting here going "What did you tell them about my balls!?!"

teeheehee


----------



## sjones1125

Beautiful pictures!!!! Those are really nice, and sooo romantic! Your one beautiful lady Operation!
LOL Liz, after I read your comment I was pretty much thinking the same thing!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies! Just checking in... Now am officially 6dpo. Not feeling a thing. Lol I'm really excited to test Sunday but kind of expecting a bfn just due to it being early... So I won't be too heart broken just yet if I don't get two lines. Lol I feel very good about this cycle... As 85-90% of couples get pregnant within a year, at 7 mos trying surely I'm closing in on my odds, right? Lol
Hope everyone is doing well. I will be keeping busy with my new job! I have a ton of stuff to do before I start! Health screening, drug test, bloods, immunizations, security clearance, get my badge, parking stickers... It's crazy. Plus I have to do some of my new hire paperwork online. Nuts!!


----------



## babydreamers

Taurus - congratulations on your new job! So nice to be excited about work. Getting all that stuff together sounds like a good distraction from the 2ww

Operation - Stunning photos! I really enjoyed looking at them. Makes me wish DH could do it all over again - I love weddings. Your going to have so much fun

3 days to Sunday...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus--My ID badge is the bane of my existence! I always end up with the worst photo. I hope you have more luck! When do you start?


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I am so excited for your new job!!!! Too much work before you're even working. I think I faxed back and forth around 16 different documents. Then they mixed up my info and told me I was dead!! They entered the wrong social security number. It was hilarious!

Babyo- "balliday" was all I could think!


----------



## Calasen

Congrats Luvnmommy :)

I'm here, just been busy with sick pet rats and a dislocated knee. Focusing on making my wedding dress :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hya ladies! looks like we're all keeping busy!!! lost of good stuff happening this weekend! I had the weirdest thing happen last night..I was sooo hot! took my temp and it was 98.5...then I took it again when i woke up and it was 97.7. *sigh* I had a horrible night last night also...I was wide awake at around 3..and didn't go back to sleep for a while...crazy hormones!


----------



## taurusmom05

I start April 23rd, it's at the hospital here! Very excited! It feels good to feel extra busy! :)

Stacey- sounds like you had an interesting night!! All those hormones are definitely affecting you!

afm, 6dpo feels like nothing! I wanna feel sore boobies! heartburn! lol I got heartburn for the first time ever when I went pregnant with DS... and it went away after I had him... so I feel like if I ever get it, I will know I am preggo! lol

anyway, having family in town this weekend from Chicago- it should be a great time!! Anyone have plans for the weekend?


----------



## gardenofedens

DH and I were supposed to escape on a pre-baby vacation but I decided I have way too much homework to do with the semester ending in two weeks so we had to postpone it. :( DH is not happy....

My plan is to do NO BnB this weekend; only homework. (So if you see me post, kick me out! lol) And then we'll go on vacation the 20th instead.


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- definitely! We really don't have anything planned, depends on how i'm feeling I guess..Lately who knows what my mood's going to be like for the day.
Family time sure does sound fun!

Mellissa- LOL, I'll keep and eye out for you! Good luck with your homework!


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa- Yes you will be grounded from us for the weekend! LOL It will be helpful to postpone your vacay, even tho it kind of stinks! you will be able to relax without thinking about homework! you will be thanking yourself later!

Stacey- I cant wait for af to start and you to get back to normal! or as normal as us women can get. hehehe Your BFP is probably right around the corner now!!!!! :) :) Have your OPKs ready!! lol


----------



## sjones1125

Oh they're ready! LOL...I have 100 of them sitting in my drawer waiting to get pee on . I think we might wait a while before we really start again..We have planned a vacation in September and I don't think I want to be pregnant then... We're going to Belize! I haven't been home for 12 years! I'm really excited and nervous!


----------



## taurusmom05

wow Belize! That sounds really super amazing! I wanna go on vacation!!! LOL I have been trying to convince DH that we need to get away for a little while... but now that I am starting this job- it seems very far away from NOW. Further than I would like it to be!

I am wondering whats going to happen if I find out I am pregnant this month... and then start this job? Do you think its going to be an issue with my employer?! I bet they think I just didnt tell them while interviewing or something. the first 6 mos is probationary so really they could fire me with no reasoning for SIX MONTHS. I couldnt hide it for that long. lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Baggy shirts!!! Or always have donuts on your desk and they will think you have a fetish or something! Hehehehe

I have my progesterone in hand! I'm ready now for that BFP!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

babyo- too funny!! that sounds like a plan!! im wondering since its my 2nd baby will i show much more quickly, i hear thats what happens!! I will have to wear a jacket everyday to hide it as long as possible!! lol

woo hoo for progesterone!!!!!!!! do you know how long it takes before it starts working its magic?


----------



## babydreamers

Welcome back Calasen - any chance you want to post a pic of said wedding dress? Or is it top secret? Id love to see it.

Taurus - dont worry about that now. Im sure it wont be a big drama. You can just have a quiet chat with the boss and explain at a later date.

Stacey - when did you last check a HPT?

Gardens - if your reading this GET BACK TO WORK!

Operation - how exciting! I have a good feeling about you getting your BFP in the next 2 months!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus--I think you will show a lot sooner. But who doesn't want donuts laying around all the time?? Haha

Calasen----oh yes! I want to see the dress!!!

I start the pills the day I ov and take them for 12 days and see what happens.


----------



## sjones1125

Ditto to what the Ladies said Molly! and you will definitely start showing sooner!

Operation- How exciting!!! Fx'd you get a BFP SOON!

Dreamers- It's been a couple of days, I haven't bothered testing again...I'm tired of seeing just one line :cry:

My Sissy just called me and told me she started spotting, I pray it's nothing bad..She's been trying for more than a year now.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies! I go on monday for my confirmation of my BFP! still hasnt sunk in quite yet how quickly it happend// im just waiting for the other shoe to drop now silly me has been reading all kinds of things on the internet to drive myself crazy. did anyone on here get a BFP less than a month from removal and have a healthy pregnancy??


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- I have been slammed at work and not feeling well at home, I will post a proper reply to everyone soon.
I am 12 dpo and my "symptoms" are waining, feels like the usual decrease in progesterone before AF. Fingers crossed anyway :)


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - my thoughts are with your sister. Hope its nothing and she goes on to have her beautiful baby

Operation - must feel good to have a plan this month

Lovnmommy - dont know, only been on this site since December so dont know anyone to go full term yet

Rainy -fingers crossed!

AFM - do not feel pregnant this month. Hopefully that's a good sign because every other month I have?! Haven't given in to POAS yet - this is my best month for a long time! I have been tempted a couple of times, but I am expecting BFN tomorrow :(


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm kinda freaking out.. Had positive IC and FRER. Still another negative FRER GOLD DIGI. So confused


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I hope everything is ok. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- your chart looks good so far. I think no symptoms are a symptom indeed. It drives me crazy to have "symptoms" every month.

According to my chart AF was due for me today, but my calculations predict AF on Monday. I might break my own rule and test tomorrow cuz I have evening plans with DH and still have not had that drink I asked you all about last week. I'll be 13 dpo, a good a time to test as any.... Decisions decisions!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I get married tomorrow!!!!!

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Excellent...
So the plan for Easter Sunday = 
1 Amazing wedding (so excited for you!)
3 BFPs (TEST Rainy!)
Sorted.


----------



## taurusmom05

woo hoo babyo!!!!!! SO EXCITING! I can NOT wait to see pics!!

Liz, TEST!! just do it!! LOL I wish I was going to be further along in DPO like you ladies! Being only 9DPO im afraid I wont see a thing! But sadly... its not gonna stop me from doing it. lol I can try, right?!

Dreamers- yes!!! 3BFPS!! What time do you get up? 

LVnMommy- Lets see a pic of your test! I am sure all is well! and yes, how many DPO are you?!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- congratulations!!! I had the best time at my wedding, I hope yours is the best day of your life, at least until your baby's birthday :) I am so excited to see the pics

Dreamers/Molly- are we testing tomorrow or Sunday? Dreamers is it Saturday already in Australia?


----------



## babydreamers

Oh sorry, yes, Sunday - I keep forgetting about the time difference. It is saturday now here. I normally get up between 6 and 7, I think Ill be a few hours ahead of you though! Molly- Ill only be 10 dpo so probably also too early. Its fun to do it "together" though!


----------



## taurusmom05

I will be up around 10, which I think it the time Liz gets up... 7am for you, right?

I guess we will all meet here sometime soon! I will test Sunday and not again until Wednesday at 12DPO.


----------



## sjones1125

SO much excitement!!!
Operation I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see pics!

I can't wait to hear(well read) all the good news from you ladies!!!! 
afm- well nothing really..family getting together 2morrow. so that should be fun(not) I always work hard at keeping my house clean lol..and when we have family over they wreck it! LOL..ughh then I have to clean..Oh well, Hopefully I can relax..My sister isn't spotting any more!


----------



## RainyMama

Guys my temperature has plummeted, as it often does the night before AF. I am nervous to wake up tomorrow!!!! Goodnight ladies :)

Stacey- that is the thing that bothers me about my family, too, messy! My sister is my favorite person ever, but she makes me nuts when she leaves stuff lying around EVERYWHERE :)
Glad to hear your sis has stopped spotting, what a relief.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- so glad your sister stopped spotting!! im with you on family, too. i am always so excited when they get here... then when they leave it looks like a tornado ran thru my house!! it can be stressful. lol

liz- oh no!! no temp drops allowed!! and hey, werent u supposed to have DH hide your thermometer?! lol jk jk I hope it means NOTHING... and tomorrow morning itll be way back up again :) FX!!

I am feeling exactly like I did last cycle, ladies! at 7DPO I have a bit of cramping as of right now. its more like a really small dull ache... if I wasnt TTC I wouldnt even notice it! Plus, TMI... I have been very gassy the past 2 days! I hope its all pregnancy related. I hate symptom spotting!! uhhh I always swear I wont, then I DO! lol


----------



## RainyMama

Well there is some type of alcoholic beverage in my immediate future. Negative test this AM at 13 DPO. I am so sad to know there will be no 2012 baby. 
Beginning the cheering up process RIGHT now, or ...in 10 minutes ;)


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Well there is some type of alcoholic beverage in my immediate future. Negative test this AM at 13 DPO. I am so sad to know there will be no 2012 baby.
> Beginning the cheering up process RIGHT now, or ...in 10 minutes ;)

Awww, I'm sorry Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't give up! How many cycles is this? Do you have any new ideas you're trying this next cycle?


----------



## RainyMama

sjones1125 said:


> RainyMama said:
> 
> 
> Well there is some type of alcoholic beverage in my immediate future. Negative test this AM at 13 DPO. I am so sad to know there will be no 2012 baby.
> Beginning the cheering up process RIGHT now, or ...in 10 minutes ;)
> 
> Awww, I'm sorry Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't give up! How many cycles is this? Do you have any new ideas you're trying this next cycle?Click to expand...

Cycle 5. I am crossing my fingers for a heavier flow this cycle, please please please uterine lining, improve! 

My plan: I stopped taking ibuprofen, hopefully that's the simple solution
More walking (fingers crossed for sunshine, or at least less rain)
More pre-seed (i think i haven't been using enough)
More sex (DH is on board, he is sad we're not pregnant this month and he's "ready to go")
Eating foods that promote egg health and estrogen levels like legumes and nuts
Grapefruit juice for EWCM
Cutting out entirely: refined sugar and carbs- whole grains only! no more pastries from the french bakery!
I am also thinking of joining a gym again, when I fell pregnant with DS I had just started working out.
I have been curious about royal jelly also, I think I'll pick some up.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- Sounds like you have it all planned right! I think I want to join a gym also..or atleast start walking...Like you I'm hoping for more sunshine! Today's such a beautiful day, I just wish it was a little warmer! I heard Primrose helps with thickening the uterine lining? I was thinking about taking that too.


----------



## sjones1125

UM Mellissa!:hi: I can see that you're on! LOL..HOMEWORK!!! :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

babydreamers said:


> AFM - do not feel pregnant this month. Hopefully that's a good sign because every other month I have?! Haven't given in to POAS yet - this is my best month for a long time! I have been tempted a couple of times, but I am expecting BFN tomorrow :(

Fingers crossed for you dreamers! No symptoms was my only sign as it was for Ginger as well. Hope it's the same for you!!



OperationBbyO said:


> I get married tomorrow!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!



sjones1125 said:


> afm- well nothing really..family getting together 2morrow. so that should be fun(not) I always work hard at keeping my house clean lol..and when we have family over they wreck it! LOL..ughh then I have to clean..Oh well, Hopefully I can relax..My sister isn't spotting any more!

Yay for your sis! Hope you and your fam have fun!



RainyMama said:


> Well there is some type of alcoholic beverage in my immediate future. Negative test this AM at 13 DPO. I am so sad to know there will be no 2012 baby.
> Beginning the cheering up process RIGHT now, or ...in 10 minutes ;)

Aww, so sorry Rainy! :( It sounds like you have a good plan in place for going forward tho!

(I really really hope you guys don't mind me sticking around. Sometimes I feel like I shouldn't but I'd miss all of you and I want to know when you all get your BFPs this month!)

AFM, I'm almost 20 weeks! Yeast infection seems to be waning thankfully. I'm hoping that's why BDing had become so painful and can't wait to have sexy time with DH again; it's been WEEKS...maybe a month? OMG, I dunno but I'm going crazy! :haha: Anyway, back to my homework, just needed a quick break with my lunch!


----------



## babydreamers

:cry: Bad news Im afraid, BFN. I will test again tomorrow morning as I have another day off (and I will never make it through the whole day with POAS so I might as well make it FMU).

Im sorry Liz - your not out til AF shows. Dont let it get you down for too long

Good luck taurus :kiss:


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes, Liz... its true! I have heard of people getting their BFPs very late!

Thank you.... and Sorry about the BFN, Dreamers!! Good news is you're only 9DPO, right?? We have plenty of time to *hopefully* get our positives. I am both excited and nervous about testing tomorrow! I wish I was further along in the tww already TWW!

afm, i got a bit of thick, creamy cm today... which is not uncommon to pre af for me! eek!! stay away, stay away!!!!! Again, if negative tomorrow I will test first thing Tuesday morning!! I have ZERO symptoms. 
*waahhh* lol


how is everyone this evening?


----------



## babydreamers

I am (probably) 10 dpo today as its sunday already. Hopefully its just too early as you say. Im getting premenstrual symptoms now too, although its all progesterone related so how can you tell? Ive taken to begging the HPTs (out loud) to turn positive. So far its not working


----------



## taurusmom05

I am seriously considering NOT testing tomorrow!! eek! I have ONE test left and I am afraid to waste it at 9DPO? what do you think?

i think coaching our HPTs is a great idea. lol come on!! be positive!!!!!! I am also getting af symptoms, too. My mild cramping as begun and for a split second i felt a bit emotional today... right before af i get so sentimental and weepy! it wasnt bad tho so hoping it doesnt become full blown PMS within the next few days!


----------



## babydreamers

Hmmm - honest opinion needed. Just took another test 6 hours after the first today. I was so convinced I saw an extremely faint 2nd line I started shaking and crying. Now I'm seriously worried I may just be seeing what I want to see. Top test is with water, bottom test my HPT a few minutes ago. Can you see anything? If you see nothing please say so (I always feel a bit reluctant to for other people as I dont want to be a bummer) - but I don't want to get my hopes up crazy high just to be disappointed tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01684.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers i absolutely see something on that bottom test! is it pink?!


----------



## taurusmom05

LVnMommy where are you?! we need an update!


----------



## gardenofedens

dreamers, i see something too! goodness it's faint but i see it!

(and sorry I didn't see it earlier, I just logged back in after ....ahem....studying.....
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 147.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## taurusmom05

agreed! i had to tilt my screen but i did in fact see something! i so hope this is the start of a big beautiful dark pink BFP!


----------



## babydreamers

the line is so faint it is hard to tell what colour it is. But it is the same width as the control line and is there without me squinting/moving the test backwards and forwards under a light. Its more obvious in natural light in my bathroom than under the bright light of my desk lamp.
I just did another one - same result. 
I am either very slightly pregnant or am hallucinating lines through pure wishful thinking! I REALLY hope that this is it.

Ooh- thanks Gardens for inverting it, was wondering how to do that.
Bet you cant resist testing now, Taurus?!?
Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## taurusmom05

I think it is, dreamers!!!!!!! WOO HOO!! I cant wait to see what your next test looks like! Are you going to wait until tonight or tomorrow to test again?


----------



## babydreamers

Hmm my brain says wait until tomorrow. 

But you know me, I've used 4 pregnancy tests so far today (and one of those was on water!), I imagine Ill give in and do another tonight. Although I'm not going to dehydrate myself so it wont probably tell me much. Don't want to dry out my little embryo! Im getting a bit ahead of myself! 

And sensibly speaking, you should probably save your test until day 12 at least when there is a good chance of BFP showing up, so don't feel pressured to test tomorrow- especially if you only have expensive tests.

Not sure how to tell DH if this turns out to be real. I think he will probably be quite scared. He wants a child, but the baby stage scares the crap out of him!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes all I have is 1 frer... so I will wait to test as long as I can. I don't think I am pregnant this month at all... so who knows when I will do it.
I am dying to see your test for tomorrow already!!! eek!!! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Taurus or anyone else here in the US - I have some HPTs and OPKs that will expire before I can use them again. Send me a PM with your info if you want me to mail them to you. I have 10 IC HPTs and 9 IC OPKs...


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa I AM ON IT!! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, you're hilarious :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Laying in bed having serious af cramps! Like, full on ones! :( nooooooooooooooo


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I can't wait fit your test, and how luxurious to use a FRER! I have a love hate relationship with them.... As well as every test that had given me a negative lately :)
Dreamers- I am so so positively bonkers for your positive. I SEE it. Most definitely!!! You are pregnant, it really doesn't take millions of BDs to get pregnant! Yaaaaaay!!! I wish I could give you the biggest congratulatory hug! 

Mellissa- if you left our board I would miss you like crazy, my preference is for you to stay. 

Dreamers- your BFP makes me realize how the rest of us are next in line and our numbers are coming up soon! Molly- I think we have one BFP left for that cycle, though and that is you!!

I had a surprise birthday party tonight and it was so amazing. I am totally blessed in the family and friends department. <3


----------



## gardenofedens

Taurus - so crappy about the cramps! GO AWAY CRAMPS!!! Taurus is ready for a :bfp: !!

Rainy - SO awesome about a surprise party!! Were you totally surprised? I've always wanted a surprise party but oh well, someday! :) Hope you've had an amazing birthday!


----------



## babydreamers

Gardens- yes you must stay! It is nice to be reminded that BFP IS possible! 

Rainy - Surprise party sounds awesome! I've always secretly wanted one too! 

Operation - hope your having a wonderful wedding day!

I just did ANOTHER test. Another faint maybe there line. I'm not 100% convinced until its pink and undeniable. I really hope it comes true tomorrow morning. I've brought dave an easter egg and stuff for a special breakfast (pancakes and blueberries). We both have the day off tomorrow so it would be perfect to tell him.


----------



## sjones1125

Happy Easter everyone!!!! xx
DREAMER- I TOTALLY SEE IT!! HOW EXCITING!!!I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!
Liz- ohh how fun!!!!
Mellissa- I agree with the ladies, you should stay!!!
Molly- How are you feeling? Did you test? 
afm- I'm taking my last pill tonight! I had some cramping last night and I some this morning- I pray it's my period, I really hope it doesn't take me two weeks to start!


----------



## gardenofedens

Two more weeks to start? Wow, I thought the whole point was to jump start af!! I'd seriously be going crazy if I were you!!


----------



## sjones1125

gardenofedens said:


> Two more weeks to start? Wow, I thought the whole point was to jump start af!! I'd seriously be going crazy if I were you!!

Yeah the NP told me it could take anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks after my last pill..Which I hate, I don't want to have to be worrying about me starting when I'm in the middle of somewhere! That would really suck!!!! ughhh. I have no idea how I'm still sane LOL...So now if it doesn't start then I need to go back for further testing.


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh, how frustrating!! I can't believe your last period was in january and here we are in april!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I know! and that's because she wanted me to wait 2 more weeks! because it looked like I had finally ovulated, Which didn't. I haven't even had a period for a long time!!!! :nope:


----------



## taurusmom05

That IS frustrating, Stacey! I bet you are going to feel a million times better once you have a nice af!! clean out the whole system!! start from scratch!! lol 

I found one random ic hpt in my purse. lol so i took it. negative. stark white. i know its still early so i guess im not out just yet but im feeling pretty down about it! 
im gonna wait to test again until Tuesday, at least. hopefully af doesnt show by then. I think af is due on wed/thurs! since i only used OPKs i imagine it could be give or take a few days. my shortest cycle was 28, longest was 33. but very normally 31!!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - You are an angel putting up with this! FX'd AF starts today and you get a 28 day cycle with a BFP at the end

Taurus - Still too early to count you out. And AF cramps don't mean anything. It would be lovely if you got your BFP on Tuesday

Rainy - has AF shown? When will you test again if she doesnt? And your right... see below. There is definately a BFP in your near future, Im sure of it

Operation - is probably getting preggers right now on her honeymoon!

My update - 
Ive have been through 6 HPTs yesterday and today. They ALL have a faint 2nd line on them. This mornings was slightly darker but I cant get a good photo of it - still not obvious as DH still reckons he cant see it, and is worried Im going to get disappointed. He thinks im imagining what I want to see. But it is definately there, I think I can safely say this is my :bfp: I will wait until I get a undeniable positive before posting another pic - and showing DH! My tests are 10miu ICs so it will be a while before it shows up on anything else.

Assuming Im right Ill summarise what I did this month for you guys to scrutinise-

Cycle 8
Taking prenatal supplement (8 cycles)
Taking EPO day 1 until I get + OPK (for the last few cycles)
Drinking ~ 250ml grapefruit juice from end of AF until day 12 (past couple of cycles)
Eating ~1/2 can pineapple pieces +juice daily days 6-11 (this cycle only, read somewhere it may help implantation. No science at all to back this up, but I had started clutching at straws! Im so sick of pineapple)
Using preseed

I really dont think any of this made a difference (although obviously prenatal is important) but it really helped feeling that I was trying something different each cycle, not just repeating the same and hoping for a different result

BD once on CD 11 (the only time this cycle)
+OPK CD 12, think I ovulated the same day. Could have been CD 13
Had a fight with DH as he wouldnt BD on CD 13!

Symptoms:
- abdominal bloating cd 9/10 
-woke up crying from sad dream cd 11, 
- fatigue and irritable cd 11/12 ? due to ovulation 
- breasts tender 1/2 dpo and again 6 - 11 dpo but not more than pre=af normally
- horrendous skin break out since 7dpo - again the usual pattern before AF
- Prominent veins on my boobs was probably the only thing that was different this cycle - but Im still not sure that isnt just because its really hot
- No spotting
- No urinary frequency (although of course Im going to the loo about every hour because im obsessed with checking cm/POAS etc)
- No nausea (unlike previous cycles!)

Oh, and I had been refusing to buy new bras as it seemed a waste (as cant wear underwires when pregnant). I gave in and went shopping and spent a small fortune on 2 gorgeous new sets... on thursday!

Sorry that was so long, and Im hoping its useful. I was always desperate for ALL the details whenever anyone got there BFP.

I am so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

YAY!!!! Congrats Dreamers!! I'm so excited for you!!!

No underwires while pregnant? Um, haven't read that one anywhere and I only have underwires!?!? How come???

UPDATE: Just googled it...seems they're fine as long as they're comfortable and mine are so not worrying about it at this point. :)


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations Dreamers! XXX

AFM, have pretty much given up any hope of a baby now :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers!! I go get married and I come back to a BFP!!! How exciting!!! I can't wait to see more test pics!

I don't have many wedding pics. Let me see if I can get one up here.

I should ov this weekend but I have another colposcopy and biopsies on Thursday. Ugh. I don't care what the directions say, we are going to BD every day starting CD13 since I usually ov CD15. I want a wedding month BFP!

https://i43.tinypic.com/1z4ljsi.jpg


----------



## babydreamers

Gardens - oh good, I can use my new sets after all then, think my sister told me that one

Calasen - thankyou. Please don't give up hope. Miracles happen everyday. I hope my good news hasn't made you more sad. Im throwing a bucket load of fairy dust at you!

Operation - STUNNING photo, love the dress, its gorgeous. How did it all go?? I hope you had the best day ever. Cant believe your back on bnb so quick! FX'd for your honeymoon baby


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen- I still believe it will happen. Do not ever lose hope!! I am praying for you like crazy!!!!! ((((hugs))))

babyo- what a gorgeous photo!! wow!! i just love it!!! its so romantic!

dreamers- im still over the moon for you and your BFP!! :) I cant wait til your DH sees that blaring positive and it finally hits him. lol

afm, still having af cramps. Wish I knew what the next few days of my life will entail! pls oh pls give me a BFP!! plssss, body, plsssssss!! Tomorrow I go have my pre employment health screening and all my extra immunizations, then go to security to get my ID badge and parking info... then i come home to pick up DH and DS and we are driving to Ohio to see my MIL. not particularly looking forward to it all. I am wondering if they are going to ask me if i am or could be pregnant at this screening? maybe i can get a free test done at 10DPO if I say... Its possible, but IDK! LOL


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- I'm praying it happens for you!!! :hugs: 
Operation-Beautiful dress!
Molly- Sounds like you'll be busy for a few days! when are you testing again? and you never know, they just might! FX'd af stays away!!!!

afm: I've been cramping all day..I feel miserable! other than that, today was a good day! Family time and yummy food! I'm pretty bummed spring break is over! back to waking up at 6!


----------



## babydreamers

OK - last pic. This took me forever to upload. Thought maybe ICs were low on ink and thats why i still have a very very faint line. Here is another brand I used this afternoon. 
My advise is to use the IC (because theyre cheap) - but if you get 2 possible BFPs switch to better quality test to get your definative BFP sooner
 



Attached Files:







home pregnancy test (320x213).jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Calasen

bless you all, I'm not sad about it really, not now. I have always know its was a very slim chance and now at least we have treid for nearly 2 years before getting the definate no.

Wow that dress is gorgous!!! and you look so beautiful! :) Congratulations XXX


----------



## sjones1125

babydreamers said:


> OK - last pic. This took me forever to upload. Thought maybe ICs were low on ink and thats why i still have a very very faint line. Here is another brand I used this afternoon.
> My advise is to use the IC (because theyre cheap) - but if you get 2 possible BFPs switch to better quality test to get your definative BFP sooner

No mistaking that BFP!! Congrats Dreamers!!! I Am so excited for you!!! What did DH say? Is he convinced now? lol...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> bless you all, I'm not sad about it really, not now. I have always know its was a very slim chance and now at least we have treid for nearly 2 years before getting the definate no.
> 
> Wow that dress is gorgous!!! and you look so beautiful! :) Congratulations XXX

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Miracles happen Calasen! And I will keep praying xx


----------



## LVnMommy

I am so Devistated, confused right now/// after my BFP'S went to the doctor today and urine test was NEGATIVE. has this ever happend to anyone?


----------



## LVnMommy

here is my positive from saturday FMU
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gardenofedens

Hugs to you Lvn, sounds like it was a chemical...? so sorry...


----------



## LVnMommy

Im not sure// i didnt use FMU with the doctors test since my app. was at 930 am and i wake at 5. So while in the waiting room a drank a 16 oz water. Im hoping this was the reason. They drew blood. so im not sure now.. just a waiting game!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

So I had my first + OPK the 21 then+ all the way to 24th. did not temp . so im thinking i ovulated the 23rd. so im thinking im 14 dpo or so. should my + be there all day long for a urine test and not just FMU.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo dreamers!! Tell us about your DH's reaction!!!!

LVN--I think you are going to have to wait for the blood tests to figure out what is going on. You may have had a chemical. I would think at this point a urine test would be positive no matter what, but that may not be the case for you since you had so much water to drink.


Glad you guys liked the dress! :) I'll post more later.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I am so thrilled for you. Thinking of you often :)

BabyO- the photo you shared is breathtaking. Gorgeous! Can't wait to hear alllllll about it.

Calasen I am still praying for you. :)

Molly- I hope those cramps are your uterus getting ready for pregnancy!! I think we have one last BFP this cycle!!

AF is here officially, I am excited to try epo this cycle. Thanks for the tips, dreamers!! I love all the info.


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO - gorgeous pic! can't wait to see more!

Lvn - fingers crossed for your blood test. My bfps showed any time of day after 12dpo with varying degrees of darkness to the line.

Rainy - sorry to hear AF arrived again but good luck with epo. :)

Taurus - hope your bfp is coming!

Afm - completely OT...I just let my dogs out to go to the bathroom and there were two big dogs at my gate. They appeared to be a bull mastiff and an english mastiff. I know where they belong because my dog got out two days ago (our fence is finally almost done!) and I found her at their house. At that time, they were behind a 4ish foot chain link fence and barking at my little terrier so I have no idea if they're friendly or not. I just moved into this neighborhood and I'm working from home today so I don't know if they "belong" outside terrorizing the neighborhood or if they jumped the fence. I went to their home, the fence is closed so I think they jumped it. I knocked on the door but no one answered. My first thought it to go chase them down and return them (or at least call if they have tags on their collars) but DH doesn't want me to because they're "too big and could be dangerous". I'll admit my reflexes aren't quite so quick now and I'm not as stable as usual so I see his point but these are big dogs who are traveling fast. I lost sight of them when they got through the fence of the homes on the next street over which is a several acres away. They have one more dog that's still at the house, a small terrier, but s/he is scared and won't come anywhere near me to see if it has tags with a phone number. I could maybe bring over one of my dogs and try again though..? WWYD?


----------



## LVnMommy

gardenofedens said:


> BabyO - gorgeous pic! can't wait to see more!
> 
> Lvn - fingers crossed for your blood test. My bfps showed any time of day after 12dpo with varying degrees of darkness to the line.
> 
> Rainy - sorry to hear AF arrived again but good luck with epo. :)
> 
> Taurus - hope your bfp is coming!
> 
> Afm - completely OT...I just let my dogs out to go to the bathroom and there were two big dogs at my gate. They appeared to be a bull mastiff and an english mastiff. I know where they belong because my dog got out two days ago (our fence is finally almost done!) and I found her at their house. At that time, they were behind a 4ish foot chain link fence and barking at my little terrier so I have no idea if they're friendly or not. I just moved into this neighborhood and I'm working from home today so I don't know if they "belong" outside terrorizing the neighborhood or if they jumped the fence. I went to their home, the fence is closed so I think they jumped it. I knocked on the door but no one answered. My first thought it to go chase them down and return them (or at least call if they have tags on their collars) but DH doesn't want me to because they're "too big and could be dangerous". I'll admit my reflexes aren't quite so quick now and I'm not as stable as usual so I see his point but these are big dogs who are traveling fast. I lost sight of them when they got through the fence of the homes on the next street over which is a several acres away. They have one more dog that's still at the house, a small terrier, but s/he is scared and won't come anywhere near me to see if it has tags with a phone number. I could maybe bring over one of my dogs and try again though..? WWYD?

--- Aww I myself have a mastiff(Italian Cane Corso he is my sweetie pie) so I would chase those pups!! but for you i would say NO NO NO!! LOL you have that precious baby in there!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm not at all worried about the fact that they're mastiffs. I have a 100 lb Rottie/Dane mix, a golden, and two small terriers plus I used to run an animal rescue out of my home. Dogs do NOT scare me in the slightest so it's killing me to not chase them down. It's hard not knowing whether or not they belong outside though. I know their small terrier is CONSTANTLY out running the streets and it drives me BONKERS. I've never seen their big dogs out though so I assume they don't belong out. I'd definitely want someone to chase down my dogs if they got out, I just don't know if these people out here would do the same. Country living is so different than city life - dogs run wild all the time! I've always lived in the country but definitely raised my dogs to be used to city life. They're indoor 24/7 unless I'm outside with them and then they're in our fenced yard. (one small section still needs to be fenced but we're almost there, it's blocked with a baby gate for now!)


----------



## LVnMommy

Okay so here is my test from 5 min ago ! what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LVnMommy

gardenofedens said:


> I'm not at all worried about the fact that they're mastiffs. I have a 100 lb Rottie/Dane mix, a golden, and two small terriers plus I used to run an animal rescue out of my home. Dogs do NOT scare me in the slightest so it's killing me to not chase them down. It's hard not knowing whether or not they belong outside though. I know their small terrier is CONSTANTLY out running the streets and it drives me BONKERS. I've never seen their big dogs out though so I assume they don't belong out. I'd definitely want someone to chase down my dogs if they got out, I just don't know if these people out here would do the same. Country living is so different than city life - dogs run wild all the time! I've always lived in the country but definitely raised my dogs to be used to city life. They're indoor 24/7 unless I'm outside with them and then they're in our fenced yard. (one small section still needs to be fenced but we're almost there, it's blocked with a baby gate for now!)



I know what you mean! if my pup was out on the loose,, i would want someone to scoop him up and bring him home!! he is my 3rd baby. Hes too " sensitive" to stay outside lol --in fact funny story- in the past 2 weeks he has chewed 4 yes 4 different cords off my husbands mower!! he put a new one on yesterday, I let him out this morning around 530 and when i opened my back door at 6 the cord was waiting at the door on the mat (hehe). He also loves to chew the buttons off my husbands cargo shorts. Its just too funny cause my husband quietly lays his shorts on the table with a set of buttons and says Do i really need to say anything or can you fix these??


----------



## gardenofedens

ooh, I would not be amused if I were your DH. My DH wouldn't be either. Mine are pretty well behaved. They'll shred the occasional piece of paper left lying around but that's about it. When they were pups it was a different story of course but my golden is 10 and the others are 8 so they're all pretty mellow these days.


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, i still see a second line there. how many dpo are you now? any results back on the blood test? I'd just wait and see on that one and hope for the best. :) :hug:


----------



## LVnMommy

Doctor said she will call me in the morning with the results. im about 14 DPO give or take. I didnt temp but my OPKs were + from 21-24. It really took upset me today with the negative.. i mean i thought once your got your BFP congrats!!! thats how it was with my two babes. Ehh i told DH i dont think i can do this again. Go through all the happiness, excitment, to end with nothing?? I have 2 exams in the morning one really important one, so im going to try to focus on that tonight(yea right) and pray pray pray my bean is sticky! I have had no AF no spotting nothing so thats good :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

It looks positive to me. Maybe there test wasn't as sensitive?


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn I agree your test looks positive. Fingers crossed, I will be stalking this page tomorrow morning looking for your results!

Babyo- how are you and hubby enjoying married life? :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Edens this is my mastiff boy:) who could be mad at this face for chewing buttons and lawnmower cords??? lol
 



Attached Files:







mrpretty.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LVnMommy

RainyMama said:


> Lvn I agree your test looks positive. Fingers crossed, I will be stalking this page tomorrow morning looking for your results!
> 
> Babyo- how are you and hubby enjoying married life? :)

I will be on here asap in the morning/ :) Im really trying to think positive right now !! Ive got my fingers and toes and everything else crossed for my BFP blood test!


----------



## babydreamers

Lovnmommy - +++ Looks positive to me. Congratulations

Rainy - so sorry about AF. FX'd for your this cycle. Hope you are inspired and ready to go.

Taurus - how did your work thing go? Have you tested again yet? Or did evil bitch AF get you?

AFM - 12 dpo + on digital, did it to finally convince DH. He accepts it now I think. Not exactly beaming from ear to ear and dancing around like me, but I think he is just very scared! I had to work today, it was so hard not to tell anyone. For some reason it felt like everyone would know - as if I had pregnant written across my forehead. Prob cos its all I can think of. I def had some brief waves of nausea today. Looking forward to getting past 14 dpo and therefore out of "chemical territory"


----------



## LVnMommy

Today has been terrible. Awoke at 3 am with spotting. stayed awake with horrible bleeding to come. Miscarriage is here it seems:( Im not sure what to do.. i have to take 2 exams today that cannot be missed so im going to do that then see doctor. //


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry lvn, lots of :hug:


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVN--I'm so sorry hun! If you need to vent/pitch a fit you can do it in my direction. I had it happen to me too. 



AFM...all those awesome antibiotics I took to clear my face up before the wedding gave me a yeast infection. UGH. 

Married life is great. I'm all set to ov this weekend. Come on wedding month BFP!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies!

LVnmommy- Omgosh so sorry. Sending lots of hugs your way :( please do vent! Its a horrible thing to experience.

Babyo- so glad you are enjoying married life! :) its unfortunate about the yeast but hopefully you caught it quick enough it doesn't bother you too bad! FX you get a wedding month BFP!

Dreamers- so glad your DH believes it now! I'm sure after hearing the heartbeat he will be so unbelievably excited! I know I'M excited for you!!! Lol 

Afm, I haven't tested again. I'm scared to. Lol i don't want to see a negative. I'm 11dpo today... I may test tonight, Idk yet.
All the work stuff went great. I had 3 shots and 2 different blood draws, a drug test, a vision screening, a color blindness test, a heating screen, then weighed me, blood pressure, temp... The other usual stuff. Hooray! Lol luckily needles don't bother me, but the area I got one vaccination certainly feels very sore today- like my muscle is very stiff there! I got my id badge, parking stickers for the cars... I am all set to start.


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy- I'm So sorry to hear that,:hugs: :hugs: Don't forget we're here for you if you need to vent. 

Operation- I hope you're yeast infection clears up soon, So you can get some good BD'ing!!! FX'd for a wedding month BFP!

Liz- sorry about af showing up! :hugs:

Molly- sounds like you had a fun filled day!!! DO let us know as soon as you test :D. FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!

Dreamers- YAY for a digital confirmation! DH will fall in love once he gets to hear the heartbeat!!!! When are you going to the doctor?

afm- well not much really...just waiting for af to start. *TMI* I've been getting a lot of creamy cm!!! weird, and maybe some eggwhite too? If I wasn't waiting for Af to start I would totally think I'm fixing to ovulate, or at least trying too... **sigh** I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## LVnMommy

So I'm at the hospital right now. The bleeding is uncontrollable and severe cramps. Doctors office would not release the blood work from yesterday because "the doctor was out for the day" nice right? They just drew my blood and will have results in 45 muns not sure what else they will do . I'm in medical so I know there's not much else to do !


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I am so sorry sweetie. I hope they are able to get you comfortable. It is times like this that really freak me out about the mirena iud. 

Ladies- Is it just our thread or does one chemical occur each month on every board?? I am more and more alarmed by my lack of blood flow and then reading about yet another one of my girls having a chemical has me super upset. I would think that my 6th cycle post mirena would be regular by now. I am so confused, and still hormonal on CD2, I keep crying at my desk. 
There should be more warnings when the doctor explains the mirena iud. I truly feel as though I was mislead. 
Sorry to all for the negativity.


----------



## babydreamers

LovnMommy -I am so sorry. It sounds awful. As the other girls have said, this is a great place to find that extra support and generally rant about how it isnt fair.

Operation - welcome to married life! Would be super exciting to get your bfp this month

Stacey -:hugs:

Taurus - I have my breath held for you. FX'd this is your cycle too


----------



## taurusmom05

Af swooped in and got me a bit unexpectedly! It's ok as I was worried how those vaccines may affect a pregnancy! I'm on to Cycle #8! :)

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## LVnMommy

They said my beta was 30 that I'm still considered pregnant and find a ob ASAP !


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- wow that is great! How is your bleeding?


----------



## OperationBbyO

We do seem to have a ton of chemicals, but we also have lots of ladies who have successful pregnancies. I don't think my chemical had anything to do with my Mirena since I have a documented progesterone problem. I think my body likes to make things more difficult.

I totally freaked out for a whole so I searched the literature. I mean, I dug and dug and read everything that was published about Mirena and pregnancy after removal. All the published research indicated that it is safe and everything should be fine afterwards. 

How old is everybody on here? Age makes a bigger difference than most people like to think. Yes, plenty of women have babies after 35 and even at 40 but it's still not a good thing. We aren't really designed like that. Even at 32 I know that I have a much higher risk of having fertility problems.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I recall you have given me this info on your research previously. I'm sorry to bring it up again. I am obviously having another emotional breakdown post BFN/AF. I thought maybe this month I would have a heavier flow, but it is even lighter than last month. I could go without a pad or tampon after the first day. And the first day I need only one pad. Also I hope this doesn't sound like I am snapping at you, I am just snapping in general, as in "that girl has snapped and/or lost all of her marbles!"
By girl, yes I do mean a woman who is 31 years and 1 week old.

I am going to go in to see a doctor under the thinly veiled guise that I need a pap, then I will bombard them with my fertility questions, even though I promised I'd give my body 6 months to adjust. I just need some confirmation that a very very light period doesn't necessarily mean my lining is in the shitter.


----------



## LVnMommy

Rainy- my bleeding is very heaving. VERY.
I dont know too much about beta levels but 30 seems low to me ?? I Just dont see any possible way i can stay pregnant. There is just too much bleeding. I have an appointment on friday with an ob & thanks to my honey switiching to a better paying company it will be a 760.00 visit. But worth it to find out whats going on ;/ 

BabyO-i am 24. 


I just wish i could of gotten a more conclusive answer. The ER doc didnt seem too interested and said well we will just consider you pregnant for now. (I live in a very small town and the hospital is crappy!! )


----------



## Calasen

I'm so very sorry luvnmommy :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy you don't seem snappish at all. I frequently re-research things for the comfort. I also curse the universe, curse every pregnant woman I see, want to burst into tears every time I see a mommy, etc. I sooooooo desperately want to be a Mom and it kills me that it might not happen for me. Being around my SS this past weekend just made it that much worse. He often slips and calls me Mom and I *love* it, but I want a kid around all the time. 

(In my best yoda voice: The maternal instinct is strong with that one.) 

Bring it up as much as you want and I'll try to comfort you as best as I can. And if blabbing about research doesn't help any let me know and I'll switch tactics. I'll offer virtual chocolate! And virtual ice cream! I almost punched a hole in the wall when my last cycle was 23 days so I don't think you are crazy or anything! :) 

Anyway, LVN---A big hug to you. I know this sucks. That's what I did with my chemical. I cramped so bad I thought my uterus was going to come out my ears and then I bled like I have never bled before. It was painful, gross, and heartbreaking.


----------



## LVnMommy

Yep BabyO that is exactly right!!! its Gross, painful and sad. After having some time to think about it I broke it to my DH if this is meant to end in miscarriage, I will not not try again. I asked him to get a vasectomy -- which he told me i was out of my mind. so i will see if anything has changed in the morning...


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- thanks a million. Punching stuff sounds great!

Lvn- hang in there sweetie and try not to make a decision while you are going through something so emotionally charged.

Molly- I can't remember if I responded to your post in the midst of my psychological meltdown. I can't believe AF got you, I truly thought you and dreamers were going to be bump buddies :)

I must must must make an acupuncture appointment tomorrow!


----------



## taurusmom05

LVnMommy- I hope you get some definitive info soon. I am so sorry you are going thru this... (((hugs)))

liz- its ok! there seems to be a lot going on in the thread right now! I was honestly surprised about af, too... not that she came, just WHEN she came. no spotting, and a bit earlier than expected. it was just kind of weird. my LP is like, 11 days I think!

afm, I am feeling icky from all the vaccines, I think! Plus, cramps and the icky af stuff on top of that. I had all my doctor stuff done for work yesterday, then I drove to Ohio to see my MIL... drove home at 3AM, got up this morning, got a UHAUL, drove 1.5 hours away to my Aunts to pick up some things I had stored from when I lived on that side of Indianapolis near her... drove back home-- got it all in my house, returned the truck, tried to clean the house... and now im lounging on the couch with the laptop under a blanket... I just wanna SLEEP!! My body is crying for sleep but my brain wont shut off! blah!

I hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy--what I really want to do is get one of those pool floatie noodle things and go beat the hell out of a tree!! That would make me feel better. 

LVN--From what I understand, about 70% of pregnancies end this way. It's really, really normal. Not that being "normal" makes it any better at all, but you would likely go on to have a successful pregnancy. ((HUG)) I know it sucks right now. 

Taurus--I can't believe you are still standing after all that! zzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzz I would have keeled over.


----------



## OperationBbyO

TTC funnies will be moved to my journal. Link in signature. I'd love some stalkers. :)


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO yes I have heard those numbers before .. But I look at my kids they were su easily conceived and no problems makes it hard to understand . When I get out of class today I'm going to drive an hour to a bigger city to go to a women's hospital. The bleeding is soaking through pads Q 15 mins!! (tmi sorry) . I can hardly walk its so painful . I'm really hoping this is not eptopic :/.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh hun! Get thee to a clinic ASAP if you are bleeding that much. Don't wait for class to be over.


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my, LVn- I hope you got to the doc and got more answers. Thinking of you!

Afm, af sucks. Can't wait to get started TTC again. Lol nothin new to report here as far as that goes. I went to finish up my TB test today and the nurse told me she forgot to write my name on the blood vials... So I had to get my blood drawn 2 more times today, too. Lol she tried in my arm with no success so she got it from my hand. That's 8 needles stuck in me in 2 days. I'm just about over it. Hehe


----------



## LVnMommy

So, my bleeding has slowed somewhat!!!((thank god)) I talked to my OB and will be seeing him 700am tomorrow. I'm taking the rest of the week off from school. I think it was too much for my dear sweet cramped mind to handle. And to top it off I had to work in the gosh dang NURSERY today !! - Im proud of myself for putting aside my sadness and seeing those sweet baby's!


----------



## sjones1125

Oh LVn :hugs::hugs: Can't wait to hear what the OB has to say tomorrow!!! 
Molly- You need to sleep! I would be If I had a day like that!

afm- well I started spotting today!!! WOOHOO! FINALLY! I hope it's the start of af!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I am thinking of you this morning. I hope you get some answers.

Stacey- I am so excited for your spotting!!! Woohoo!!!! I hope this is really her!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well my bean is gone:/ ultrasound confirmed have to take a medication to induce contractions. So it's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry Lvn...

Jones - WOOHOOO, congrats on the :witch: being finally almost here! So exciting! Hope this is the start to some regular cycles for you until your :bfp:


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVN a big hug to you! I know this sucks so bad!!

Jones--never thought you'd be so glad to see AF did you? I hope this is her!


----------



## sjones1125

LVn I'm sorry sorry :hug:

It's the witch!!! she came this morning and with a vengeance! The cramps are horrible. This is my first cycle for the last 4 years!!! My chart looks so weird and so small, compared to the last one! I was thinking about taking soy isoflavones. What do you think? I really don't want to have another 83 days cycle!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--I did a fist pump for you. Let your cycle get to 35 days and then ask for another provera script. Don't let them tell you no! And if you haven't ovulated by then demand clomid. 

Afm....sitting here waiting for my colposcopy.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks BByo! Good luck with the colposcopy.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My cervix appears to be normal (it did last time too). Now I wait on the pap results to see what I do from here.


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> LVn I'm sorry sorry :hug:
> 
> It's the witch!!! she came this morning and with a vengeance! The cramps are horrible. This is my first cycle for the last 4 years!!! My chart looks so weird and so small, compared to the last one! I was thinking about taking soy isoflavones. What do you think? I really don't want to have another 83 days cycle!

83 day cycle??? YIKESS!!


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> My cervix appears to be normal (it did last time too). Now I wait on the pap results to see what I do from here.

Sorry to hear you didn't get a clearer answer, How long do you have to wait for your results? Is this one of those reports you can check on your own instead of waiting for the call or for it to be mailed? :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> LVn I'm sorry sorry :hug:
> 
> It's the witch!!! she came this morning and with a vengeance! The cramps are horrible. This is my first cycle for the last 4 years!!! My chart looks so weird and so small, compared to the last one! I was thinking about taking soy isoflavones. What do you think? I really don't want to have another 83 days cycle!
> 
> 83 day cycle??? YIKESS!!Click to expand...

LOL yeah, I'm really praying in doesn't have to be that long this time. How are you feeling?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz, Molly, Panda, Calasen, Gardens, Dreamers. How are you guys doing? You've been MIA. Any plans for the weekend ladies? 
None for me, I don't dare go anywhere with this heavy flow and cramps. Maybe just watch movies and sip on some wine!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--I'll be all over my medical record on Monday! I am way too impatient to wait.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Jones--I'll be all over my medical record on Monday! I am way too impatient to wait.

Tee hee! I'd probably do the same if I could!:winkwink:


----------



## babydreamers

Hi -
Stupid computer just ate my post.
4 weeks today! Some mild low cramping -like period pain. I'm trying not to freak out as there has been no spotting or bleeding, and I think you can get cramps in normal early pregnancy. Its been really hard keeping it secret at work - I'm in an emergency dept and so often end up hold up patients while they are x-rayed. Yesterday there was a child who needed holding, luckily no-one asked me, but I'm wondering how long I can get away with just wandering out of the room and hoping someone else will do it. We wear lead gowns obviously but I'd still feel guilty in case little one got any radiation, am I over reacting? DH nearly let it slip yesterday to someone at work yesterday - already! I think he might be starting to a) believe Im pregnant and b) get a little excited. We have both worked at the same place for more than 5 years, so once anyone knows I think it will spread like wildfire. Im sure everyone will be really excited - and in a way I cant wait to tell, but I know if I miscarry that will make it really hard so I'll try and hold out. 
Anyway, Ill stop rambling. 

Stacey - it tends to go a bit quiet on here when AF arrives, people try and distract themselves from TTC until its time to start trying again. But dont worry -it never stays quiet for long! How great that AF finally started (even though its a pain in the butt). FX'd for a normal cycle this month!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies:) Im feeling much better today! My bleeding has almost stopped --YIPEE. Im keeping my mind busy this weekend/week. 2 more weeks of school!! cant wait to be done. My husband set up a Pedi/Mani/custom spray tan(which i have never gotten not sure where he came up with that one but ill run with it!)and the night out tonight!! The kids are staying with grandma and grandpa tonight (which they never have stayed the whole night) so i will be refreshed Im hoping. I hope everyone has fantastic weekend --Jessica


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Liz, Molly, Panda, Calasen, Gardens, Dreamers. How are you guys doing? You've been MIA. Any plans for the weekend ladies?
> None for me, I don't dare go anywhere with this heavy flow and cramps. Maybe just watch movies and sip on some wine!

:hi: I'm here, just busy with work and school so mostly lurking :)


----------



## LVnMommy

I dont know if its just me--- but everywhere i look are pregnant women!!!! eHhh. One day????


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers--you may have to spill the beans early. They couldn't drag me near that x-ray machine if I was pregnant. 

Jessica--I've never had a spray tan so you'll have to report back on what that's like! 

I must be the only one near ov cause I'm on here all the time! lol My new plan this month is to BD every day CD11 through CD16. I ov CD15 and start taking progesterone at that time. Screw SMEP, it wasn't working. Also, I'm going back to 2g of Preseed. I hope that extra g will help the :spermy: live longer. 

I'm determined to get that BFP!


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> I dont know if its just me--- but everywhere i look are pregnant women!!!! eHhh. One day????

I've been walking around with my eyes closed. Tis the season to announce a baby!


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- I can never keep a secret!! LOL, I'm really surprised I didn't tell anyone on my FB I was going to be an aunty! Cramps are normal :)

Jessica- How fun! Enjoy, you deserve it! oh how I long for a night away with Dh again lol... Right now would not be a good time tho! and It's not only you...I have alteast 10 friends pregnant!

LOL BByo- Me and you, even tho I'm no where close to ovulating.

Gardens :hi:


----------



## LVnMommy

My brother just called to announce his wife is 8 weeks prego !! And they have a 6 yr,5yr and 4 month!!!! Bummer#


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> My brother just called to announce his wife is 8 weeks prego !! And they have a 6 yr,5yr and 4 month!!!! Bummer#

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Jessica, Do they know u are ttc? whoa, a 4 month old, she's gonna have her hands full!


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> My brother just called to announce his wife is 8 weeks prego !! And they have a 6 yr,5yr and 4 month!!!! Bummer#

:hugs:

Channel some inner zen and get a big glass of wine.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- sorry I have been quiet. It wasn't the fact that AF showed for me that was really upsetting, but that my flow is so light I didn't even need to wear a pad by day 2. I am very concerned about my uterine lining. I had a nice chat with my lovely dr friend and she helped me again to realize that it is likely not a symptom of anything wrong, just my body adjusting in a normal way after having zero AF for over 3 years. I am trying to be patient. Also I am becoming more accepting that mirena didn't damage me, but I would recommend that 6 months pre ttc it should be removed and condoms should be used if it is essential not to become pregnant until a certain date. I honestly thought I would be rubbing my baby belly by now. Siiiiigh. 
On top of that, work has been CRAZY busy. 

I started temping again this AM, I want to make sure I have chart data to show my dr later if needed. DH and I are going to BD more this cycle. Like the old days when DS was conceived. Grapefruit juice, vitamins and pre-seed this cycle. Will try herbs from my acupuncturist next cycle, I forgot to ask her about them yesterday and I wonder if mid cycle is not a good time to start. 

Stacey- sorry for the cramps sweetie! I wish I had a heavier flow, too bad we can't share :)

Babyo- your bd plan sounds good. Smep is stupid! 

Jessica- I wish I could go with you for that mani-pedi. How sweet of DH. And it totally does seem like pregnant ladies are everywhere! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> My brother just called to announce his wife is 8 weeks prego !! And they have a 6 yr,5yr and 4 month!!!! Bummer#
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Jessica, Do they know u are ttc? whoa, a 4 month old, she's gonna have her hands full!Click to expand...

Yes they sure do know, what really gets me,, is my brother says she is 8 weeks and 6 days ( by ultrasound) and they found out 3 weeks ago, and I saw pictures of her last weekend DRINKING.. Im just going to keep my mouth zipped! My opinion can get me into trouble sometimes(((sigh))) On a better note, my hunny is out shooting his gun(men) then off to date night. 

Question to anyone here who has had a MC how long did it take you to consider ttc again? I would love a baby SO much but just dont ever wanna go through that again!!


----------



## gardenofedens

One of my local friends had a MC in October or November and she started trying again right away. It took a while for her to fall pregnant again but she's now about 10 weeks along so about 3-4 months?


----------



## momblough

Rainey, my period was real light this cycle too...almost nonexistent. Went to fertility doc on day three bc i was supposed to start clomid and i have a cyst on my rught ovary that is producing estrogen. Estrogen was reading over 200...which is why my period was so light he said. We are waiting til next cycle to see if estrogen and cyst resolve itself, if not they are going to remove it and start me on clomid. Ive been super busy of late but popped on here to catch up. Your post reminded me of what ive been thru this week so just wantes to share. 
Wihing babydust to all!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lvn---we tried the very next time I ov'd even though that took a while. For me though I don't have any kids and I'm 32 so we didn't want to waste even a single chance. If I were younger I may have waited a bit. 


Afm....positive opk this morning! We have been BDing like maniacs. DH is all worn out!


----------



## momblough

Just read all of my typos...please excuse me BC I was trying to type on the tablet. Apparently I suck at it lol. My bad ;-)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- yay for positive opks!! 

Momblough- thanks for sharing your experience. I hope the cyst is gone soon! I wonder if that is what is going on with me?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I would gladly share it if it were possible 
BByo- Yay for + OPK!!! 

afm- well it seems (SEEMS) LOL like af is almost over! only 3 days? I've never had a period for only 3 days...Even before I had kids...It always lasted 7-10 days...I'm not complaining tho! And first dose of Soy Isoflavones last night, No side effects!


----------



## gardenofedens

yay for positive opks babyo!


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa- got your package yesterday!!! I am about to open now. Lol thank you thank you thank you!!! :) I appreciate it!

Babyo- yay for your positive opk!!!! I must say... I'm on my phone right now and when I type on babyo too quickly it auto corrected to 'banging' Lmbo!!! So even my phone knows what you have been up to!!!! Hahaha

Liz- is there anything you can do to promote uterine lining health? What herbs did the acupuncturist recommend? Curiosity ensues!!

LVn- glad to see you are feeling better :)

Stacey- sorry your flow is so heavy but I'm so stoked you have a nice new, fresh cycle to start from!! Yaaaay!!!

Afm, af is on her way out the door! I felt pretty tired and under the weather for a few days after all those vaccines... And I spent all day yesterday at the zoo with DS and a girlfriend of mine who brought her son, the same age as mine. It was fun and exhausting! We were literally there for about 7 hours... But it was a blast! I have done a pretty good job of remaining busy during af. I am so eager to get this cycle under way! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, that took a long time Taurus! Glad you finally got them though! :D


----------



## momblough

I'm not sure Rainey but its worth checking out. My doc says it happens all the time during women's cycles though so its very common. What worried me was a next to nothing period..even took at PG test BC I was floored that I wasn't bleeding normally. Sorry for the tmi.


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- what cd are you on? [email protected]


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- im on CD5, *yawn* lol What about yourself??

Mellissa- I opened up the envelope... Thanks again... and you are SO sweet :) Something about it just made me smile and feel confident about this cycle!!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- cd 3 for me!!! i'm not that far behind! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

yay we are close in cycles!! Finally!! hehehe When are you going to start your OPKs?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Snicker. Banging. Hahaha


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> yay we are close in cycles!! Finally!! hehehe When are you going to start your OPKs?

I'm not sure when I should start, giving how long my last cycle was...I have like 60 IC's so I might start around cd10? how about you? I'm really hoping my OPK's aren't like last cycle!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones start on CD10 and beat them over the head if your cycle goes past 35 days. Start a picket line and demand PCOS testing and clomid and all sorts of other stuff. lol

If they don't listen, tell them there are a bunch of crazy women on baby and bump who will haunt them in their dreams.


----------



## gardenofedens

:dust: to you all! Fingers crossed you all get your BFPs this cycle!


----------



## taurusmom05

Im gonna start testing around CD 13/14...My first month I got my positive on CD21, which was a 33 day cycle... this last time I got my positive on CD 18, which was a 28 day cycle! I am wondering if I missed it last cycle bc I got a positive on my first test... I was waiting bc I thought I would O later! I refuse to miss ANYTHING this cycle... so we will be DTD every other day until positive OPK, then every day for 3 days after.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm sorry your cycle is so all over the place. Despite my body's inability to cooperate I ov like clockwork. Day 15. I could probably skip opks from here on out but I ordered a huge batch from amazon and I want to use them all.


----------



## LVnMommy

Well this weekend went way to fast and was amazing:) friday mani/pedi/tan (which i look bronze X10 as to my pale skin usually LOL) Date night Dinner and movie. Saturday was a Son/Mommy day took him to Texas state aquarium and had to explain how the "baby" is no longer in mommys belly. Next time i will certainly wait longer to tell him. Tonight we took a nice long ride on the golf cart on the ranch tonight with the kids. Was very nice!!! My DH does not want to wait to TTC. But im not ready to Go through what happened again. We BD tonight without anything but i told him that was the last time until I decide. Hope everyone had a great weekend!! cant believe it almost sunday already!


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies I do not know when I will use my opks. I have approximately 7. I will look for clues from cm before taking an opk. Whenever I see ewcm I will take an opk temp should confirm. Sex is starting tomorrow. Cd6,8,10,12-16. I am half asleep forgive me gals.


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> Jones start on CD10 and beat them over the head if your cycle goes past 35 days. Start a picket line and demand PCOS testing and clomid and all sorts of other stuff. lol
> 
> If they don't listen, tell them there are a bunch of crazy women on baby and bump who will haunt them in their dreams.



LOL funny:)


----------



## sjones1125

Lol definitely BByo! Liz-that sounds like a good plan! Jessica- glad to hear you had a good time!!! Afm- i started temping, and it seems to be sitting on 98, i wonder if its because of the soy. I think i read somewhere it can give you high temps. We shall see what happens tomorrow. Sorry about my typing i'm on my phone lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

TMI ALERT

My lady parts are really sore. I'm practically waddling around. I blame the fact that we had to kick off the week of BDing when I had a nasty yeast infection from all the antibiotics I took to clear up my face. Suggestions? DH wants to BD again tonight and tomorrow night to cover our bases. (What a good DH I have!)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- is your opk from today still positive? I had a hard time with this a few cycles ago, I think wine is the only solution. My lady parts were sore as all get out. I have found that taking a probiotic is helpful for me, I think I am a bit prone to YI. The probiotic helps to maintain the natural flora when you are having a lot visitors in there... If you know what I mean. :spermy:

Stacey- hopefully the soy is working then?? I hope so!

Molly- is AF finished? My spotting is finally over, much to DH's relief, we have a long dry spell as well. Poor guy. I can look forward to a happy DH starting today :) hehe


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- wish I had a solution for you! i would try what Liz said!! She is good with supplements!!! lol

Liz- yes, I woke up to find af gone. Thankfully. I am eager to DTD tonight!! DH is, too. He feels seriously neglected. lol I feel like I am back in the game now! woop woop!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy I didn't even bother to POAS this morning since my stick last night was a very clear positive. Plus we DTD this morning before I could go to the bathroom and the thought of ending up with clumps of :spermy: in my testing cup creeped me out. :haha: 

I will dig out some wine.

12 more days until I test!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I hope so, Last night I had some serious ovary pains! 

BByo- what Liz suggested, Hope you start feeling better! I wish my DH was that much into it!


----------



## taurusmom05

hey ladies!! finally got to DTD last night. It felt like a lifetime since we had done it. LOL So glad af left already. Here I am, CD 7... ready to get this cycle really under way! I am feeling so utterly confident this cycle!

bbyo- hope you caught the eggy!! oh yea!! 

I have a feeling we are going to get at LEAST 2 good BFPs this cycle!! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- how are you feeling?


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Dreamers- how are you feeling?

:wave: Hi guys, so exciting most of you are starting a new cycle together. I've got a good feeling about it too! At least 2 BFPs this cycle please...

AFM -Im Ok, starting to feel a bit tired and bloated, boobs very sore now. No more morning sickness though. I have planned for a couple of years to go with a private obs in town who replaced my mirena and was really lovely. Yesterday I emailed them to enquire about costs and as a result didn't get any sleep last night! Basically for my antenatal care + hospital delivery = $4670. And that is with private health insurance! Medicare will offer some rebate but don't think it will be much. I am going to have to rethink, and Im not really sure how antenatal care works. Ill talk to the doctor about it next week. The health system here is really complicated, you can be "bulk billed" which means you dont pay anything and the doctor just earns what the govt rebate is, and most drs do this for me as I am a colleague - the ob may do this and save my $1000s but Im not really game to risk it!


----------



## gardenofedens

:happydance: taurus! DH and BD for the first time in AGES this weekend too and I'm thrilled it finally doesn't hurt! It's been the longest five months EVER. I swear we've only :sex: maybe once per month...fingers crossed the pain stays away and we can resume our usual :bunny: :haha:

How are you doing Rainy? Your chart looks good so far :)

Dreamers - that's too bad about the insurance where you are. I'm so thankful DH has great insurance. We haven't had to pay for anything yet - not even any of the ultrasounds. It's been great!

This cycle is definitely going to be a great one! Here's hoping for lots of January 2013 babies! Maybe a couple born on my bday! hehe :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

If I get my BFP this cycle the baby would be due practically on my birthday!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello ladies!!! BabyO i have a feeling your BFP is soon!!! I think i want to get back on this TTC horse!!:) I have had two wonderful pregnancys no problems so im in high spirits that a third is destin. I have an App. with a OB in 2 weeks to get checked out again make sure everything is ok and get the go ahead on TTC. I wonder if i will O the same time after MC?? on another note im getting sick// scratch that-- i am sick. Respiratory yuck,, well for the rest of this evening i need to be elbow deep in Pharmacology. And not trolling about BnB:)


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- Hope you feel better!!! 
Molly and Mellissa- Yay for some cuddle time!
BByo- That would be an awesome birthday for you!!! FX'd!
Dreamers- sorry you're feeling icky- But it's for a good cause :)
Liz- what's new with you?

afm- well I only have 2 more days to take soy and i'm done! I POAS(OPK) today lol, and there was a line like always, But I read somewhere when you take soy that might happen. I really am hoping that's the reason I have a line, I will be gutted if all my OPK's are the same as they were last cycle!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Edens--did the progesterone give you all over body aches? What about a nasty Charlie horse? I need to figure out if it's the drug or I just happened to fall apart today.


----------



## gardenofedens

Now that you mention it, YES, I was very sore and achy. I attributed it to sleeping so much and not being comfortable but it could very well have been the progesterone. I don't recall any charlie horse pains though....are you drinking enough? An article I read last week said to increase fluid intake in the case of charlie horses. I was drinking GALLONS of water throughout the first tri. I seriously couldn't take in enough water to quench my thirst and I only drink milk and water so it was LOTS of water for me! (Which really sucked because I ended up having to get up every couple hours throughout the night to use the restroom which I'd never had to do before)


----------



## Calasen

Hey guys sorry i've been MIA - but things been so busy and what not.

Luvnmommy - love how positive you are right now, and postivity is the best way to get through tough situations XXX

Hope your all well.

AFM - just been for second 21 day progesterone check, and the results of the last one are not only very low progesterone, but also Anovulatory - so i'm not even ovulating now :( Fingers crossed the next one is better as have had cramping and all sorts so maybe I am ovulating right now. But then with Endo, PCOS and serious medical issues i should have known this was gonna be another long mentally and physically exhausting battle. I really should just give up but the heart is stronger then the mind right now.

:dust: and :hug: to all


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- That's the spirit! I'm Keeping you in my prayers, :hugs: Could you have ovulated late? or are you always right on the normal 14th day?

afm- nothing new, Just tired...I always go to bed late when DH is off! His work week starts today...So I'll be going to bed around 9! lol last day of taking soy!

How's everyone today?


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- I am so happy you are still ttc! Yay you!

Stacey- I hope soy does the trick for you. What are your expectations?


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen- glad you stopped in...and super glad you are still TTC! do NOT give up! we are going to be here for you!!!! :)

stacey- im not even sure what the soy is for?! can u explain to me...? is this a dumb question?! lol

afm, im ready to O already! DH and I have been DTD right on schedule! only its been everyday since af stopped, instead of every other. lol im gonna hold out tonight and wait to BD again until tomorrow... i pray... i pray HARD... that I get my bfp this month! same goes for all you ladies!! we CAN do this!


----------



## LVnMommy

So i just took a cheapie $store HPT just wondering if my levels had gone away yet and this is what i got.. look good?
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- shorter cycle, earlier ovulation, That's all I have at this time lol...I'm really not expecting much, in case nothing changes. 

Molly- Is the natural version of clomid. Or so they say. It pretty much does the same thing.

Jessica- I can definitely still see that line there.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I can still see the line too. It took me about 1.5 weeks to get back to normal. I had to keep having my arm jabbed.


----------



## LVnMommy

I started to bleed the night of the 7th do that's what 9,10 days I'm gonna call obs office to ask for a beta:/


----------



## LVnMommy

Baby o what were your levels???


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- it is so quiet in here. I am having a very low maintenance cycle this time. I am not sure what is up with me but I hardly feel like BDing. I am going to try to ignite my flame tonight!! And dh as well. I turned him down the other night for the first time in a very long time. Must BD to make a darling gorgeous baby. 
How is everyone here?


----------



## LVnMommy

Im seeing OB tomorrow for a repeat U/S and Beta to make sure my levels are going down after that positive yesterday!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hope your levels are decreasing Lvn so you can start TTC again. Still so sorry for your loss....

One of the ladies in the August Fireflys delivered last week at 20ish weeks. Her little boy only lived an hour. :( So devastating.

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## taurusmom05

omgosh mellissa that is horrible! I feel so bad for her!! :( I can NOT imagine!!!

LVn- hope those levels are going down, so you can get right back to TTC! Sending you LOTS of baby dust!

liz- yes!! you must do whatever you can to BD!!! 

afm, DH and I have been BDing every day the past 3 days. I think I am too tired tonight. lol Like I said before I refuse to let there be ANY doubt that I may have missed anything this cycle!!! I am feeling exhausted today... bleh. I start work on Monday, though! and my birthday is Tuesday! So I feel like I have plenty going on to keep my preoccupied the next couple weeks while I am just waiting to test! hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## babydreamers

Get BDing Rainy! You've got a baby to make
Operation - how are you feeling? How many dpo are you now?
Go Taurus! Catch that egg
Good luck with the fresh start Lovnmommy
Calasen - hopefully that anovulatory cycle is a one off, apparently women can have 1-2 per year normally

AFM - I am so bloated I swear I look as preggers as gardens! And nausea is a nice reassurance my pregnancy hormones are doing they're thing. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed this LO will stick.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you are all well x
Im sorry Ive not been around for a while, all been a little stressful and Ive sort of cut myself off from life to cope! Things a lot better now, not far off the magic 12wk mark! Ive had a couple of scans, all showing a growing little baby, saw the heart pulsating in the last one, so special. Its not been the easiest ride though, lots of worries and ups an downs!
Ive been keeping up with all your antics! Some lovely happy news but also some sad xx Your such a happy supportive bunch! 
Dreamers congrats and the very best of luck to you! The nausea is vile, but I panic the second it goes lol! Symptoms are good!
Lvn Im so sorry your little bean didnt stick this time x I hope you can get on to ttcing soon xx
I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well, Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you all xx


----------



## LVnMommy

I took an opk just wondering... Because I O'ed on the 21st last month and it looks almost positive!?? I'll post a pic later can't from my phone.


----------



## sjones1125

Lucy- So glad to hear from you! I'm glad things are getting better, Don't be a stranger. 
Dreamers- Oh the joys of being pregnant!!! 
Molly- you sound like the energiser bunny! LOL
Liz- I hope you got some BDing!
Jessica- Did you get your results yet?
Mellissa- How sad, I can't even begin to imagine how she's feeling. My prayers go out to the family.
BByo- How are you doing?
Calasen, I just read somewhere that having a couple of those cycles a year are normal, Still praying for you hon :)

afm- well not much, Actually I have a question for the ladies that know about charting...I have a day actually cd7 that is green and says fertile day? I cant figure out why. Do you guys get a day like that on your charts too?


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> afm- well not much, Actually I have a question for the ladies that know about charting...I have a day actually cd7 that is green and says fertile day? I can figure out why. Do you guys get a day like that on your charts too?

Hmm, it's not showing green on your public chart. do you mean in the Stats row? You probably have a super long green bar in the stats row because of your uber-confusing cycle last month. With ff, you can tell it which months to pull data from and any cycle days you were fertile in those cycles will show potentially fertile in your stats row. If you start having normal cycles beginning with this one, personally I'd remove the last one from the list being considered by ff to give you a clearer picture. But if this one ends up long and crazy too (hope not!), not sure what difference it will make to consider it or not.


----------



## sjones1125

i did remove the stats from my last cycle, and it still gives me an actual fertile day on my calendar, and then green squares on my predicted days which start on the 22nd. I was just a little confused as of why It would be fertile the day after my last day of light flow? Sorry if I confused you more lol.


----------



## gardenofedens

That's really weird then, lol :)


----------



## sjones1125

Lol it is! I think i'm having a TMI- watery cm day? Not so sure tho, we dtd today so it could just be that. I also read today that grape fruit juice might delay ovulation? I thought it was good for cm?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- grapefruit juice has given me good quality cm before, it has not yet delayed my ovulation.


----------



## OperationBbyO

The progesterone!! The progesterone!!! 

Make it eeeeeeeeeend!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - they've put you down as fertile because you've charted watery cm. They consider any days with watery or egg white cm fertile. 

BabyO - whats wrong??

Rainy - what are you up to?

Nice to hear from you Lucy, and thanks

Nothing new for me today, fingers still crossed


----------



## Calasen

what a day from hell :(

My friend, who for years tried unsuccessfully for a baby finally managed it last dec with a new partner. Despite the relationship falling apart they were both over joyed at the idea of a baby. She lost it last friday and has only just got the strength to talk about it :( She was nearly 5 months gone :(

Then had to take one of our rats to be PTS today and another for a check as was ill too, the one we took to be checked out died while at the vet :( 

Tomorrow our foster dog Timmi goes to meet his potential new owners though so is good.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- what a rough day, hope tomorrow is better :hugs:

Stacey- what is your cm up to today?

Molly- how are you doing? Excited for work??

Babyo- those progesterone symptoms still getting you?

Jessica- I think your opk could possibly pick up the remaining hcg in your system and give you a positive. Not sure.


----------



## RainyMama

AFM- I haven't been remembering to temp, but I did randomly temp this am and it was higher than my usual pre ov temps. I might be fighting a cold, though, so perhaps that explains it. I didn't notice any ewcm, but it has been obscured by semen. I hope I didn't ovulate early, I would like more time for my egg to mature and lining to develop, but if I did ovulate yesterday the bd timing was perfect. 
I got acupuncture yesterday, which was lovely and relaxing, I have another appointment Wednesday and by then I will have ovulated, I think. I will ask her to do whatever she can to support implantation. 
I feel quite relaxed about this cycle, for some reason I think it is not a good one for us, but it is not bothering me :shrug:
Anyway, who knows! More BDing tonight :)


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- Sorry to hear that, I hope you have a better day tomorrow. *praying*

Liz- nm really, I've been using OPk's, and they always have a line, not as dark as the one's i posted before from last cycle but still kind of dark? and my cm is driving me nuts lol, in the morning its milky like?(SORRY TMI) and then at the end of the day when I check it's just clear and water like, I been nauseas today. *sigh*

BByo- what's wrong? are you spotting again at 8dpo?

Molly- How are you?

Dreamers- How ya feeling?

Jessica- anything new?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- are you on cd9?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- yes, here's a picture of my OPK's. What do you think?
The last one was from around 10, and it was within the limit time.
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









CIMG2300.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydreamers

sjones1125 said:


> Calasen- Sorry to hear that, I hope you have a better day tomorrow. *praying*
> 
> Liz- nm really, I've been using OPk's, and they always have a line, not as dark as the one's i posted before from last cycle but still kind of dark? and my cm is driving me nuts lol, in the morning its milky like?(SORRY TMI) and then at the end of the day when I check it's just clear and water like, I been nauseas today. *sigh*
> 
> BByo- what's wrong? are you spotting again at 8dpo?
> 
> Molly- How are you?
> 
> Dreamers- How ya feeling?
> 
> Jessica- anything new?

How am I feeling? Fine. Not tired. The nausea is so slight I could be imagining it and only happens if I don't eat regularly. I've been trying to eat healthily every few hours. Wish there was a way to know everythings OK. Ive got my Drs appt Monday so hopefully Ill talk her in to referring me for an early scan at 6 weeks. Id really like to get some reassurance before I go on holidays. 

So the darkest OPK is the most recent? Def looks like your gearing up for O - plus you have watery CM, so make sure you get some BD in over the next few days. Good luck!

Rainy - good to hear your feeling relaxed. Its very difficult to do! As long as your BDing your in with a good chance good luck


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones that looks like your body is getting ready! 

Dreamers--I'm glad you aren't overcome by symptoms yet. Maybe you'll be lucky!!!


Afm--7dpo and no spotting so far. Stay away evil spotting! I haven't gone through all this torture for nothing!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I agree, looks like you are gearing up!! I think you will ovulate in a couple days, which will be a perfect time to ovulate. Keep watching that cm and hopefully you will see it transition to ewcm. I have read that your cm can vary throughout the day, but to use the most fertile type identified on your chart. I usually have what seems like fertile cm for a few days and then I get what is obviously ewcm for a day or two. So perhaps that will happen with you? 

Dreamers- with DS I started feeling really I'll around 7 weeks or so. I was put off by preparing raw meat from around 4 weeks, but it wasn't nausea, I just had no appetite for meat that I had personally prepared, lol!! Anyway I never threw up from morning sickness even when I was nauseated I always worried, but my pregnancy was easy and the baby healthy. I hope you get that scan so you can put your mind at ease. :hugs:

Babyo- I am sooooooooo excited for you. I really think the progesterone is going to do the trick. I have a mighty good feeling about you and Molly this cycle!!! Hurry up tww!!! Time moves so slowly!

AFM- I was mad at DH, he has turned me down 2 nights in a row. I still haven't ovulated, so that is a relief. mad doesn't make either one of us want to bd. So I am going to stop using opks again and stop temping. I will just initiate sex when my sex drive asks me to and I guess if he initiates in the morning we can try to move to another room without waking DS.

DH is tired at night and DS is too aware of what we are doing in the daytime. I will keep trying at night and try not to take it personally if DH is sleepy.

I'm sorry, one more complaint- I made a joke the day after we bd'd about how it was awesome and now I can't wait to do it again "tomorrow and the next day and the day after that" etc. I thought it was funny but he bristled and said he hates it when I plan everything. He even gets annoyed when I plan our weekend errands. He is mr. Spontaneous and I am ms. Plan Everything.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Dreamers- with both my kids I was nauseous, I never did throw up either. I hope you get that scan!!! :hugs:
Molly- you're MIA!!! 

Liz- I've been turned down a few times too, But it really is hard to just be spontaneous when you have kids. Half the time they could careless what I'm doing if i'm in the kitchen or doing laundry, or just catching up on posts...as soon as I slip in the room they start yelling for me! LOL it's like the have a sensor or something!
The good thing is that I do put them to bed at 7pm, everyday. And when DH is off well that gives us a few hours :)...Hope you get some BDing!

Calasen- How are you feeling? and was just wondering what happened with the book?

afm- well my temp went down, and I was playing around with my chart putting in temps for the next couple of days, and if it goes back up and stays up, means I ovulated. Probably won't happen tho, It's only cd10. Temps are definitely higher now that i'm temping vaginally.


----------



## Calasen

Well my foster puppy is spending tonight in his own home!!! :) Yay for the wonderful boy XXX Gonna miss him but its what he needs! 

Had a lovely day out with good friends so feeling more relaxed.

Still not heard anything from the publishers about the book but it did say they can take 2 months to reply, so that will be 11th may.

Waiting on this months blood results which i should get monday as to weather or not there's much point in continuing TTC.


----------



## OperationBbyO

This is the only place I can admit this:

I'm trying to pee all the time to see if the spotting shows up!! 

Does this make me crazy??


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- LOL, But no it doesn't!!!! I've been peeing a lot too and checking for ewcm! haha


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- That's good to hear :)...Can't wait to hear your results. That's quite a while to wait for it, I'd be a nervous wreck!


----------



## sjones1125

So here's today's cd 11. Thing is I dipped the stick and totally forgot about it...went back to it after a while and it looked this dark. I messed up my temp last night..stayed up late, had a margarita. I'll just have to wait for tomorrow's temp and maybe discard the one from today..*sigh* I'll POAS later and see if it's any darker. Sorry about the pic, Not sure why it rotates my pictures.
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RainyMama

Hm I think it looks positive. Or almost?


----------



## sjones1125

I wonder if that was my positive. I Just took this one and it's way lighter, but off course I didn't hold my pee or any of the other stuff you need to do. I'm done drinking juice and stuff for 2nite tho so I shall test again then.
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies:):) Felt like i havnt posted in ages.. lol only a few days!! Unfortunatley I had to work late Thursday and had to cancel my appointment. But Its ok. I been very busy so havnt been obsessed with Poas!! Im still slightly bleeding on and off. so im completely lost with my cycle now... I think that is what i hate the most not knowing!!!


BabyO-- I have a feeling this is your month and your going to have exciting news in a few days !!!! FX'd

sJones-- the pink handle sticks are the ones i used with my BFP and my ++ looked just like that(but for 4 days)


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> I wonder if that was my positive. I Just took this one and it's way lighter, but off course I didn't hold my pee or any of the other stuff you need to do. I'm done drinking juice and stuff for 2nite tho so I shall test again then.

Which line is the control line and which is the test line? If the test line is the one closer to the blue or pink handle, then I'd say definitely positive from earlier. If it's the other way around, I'd say it still has a ways to go before it's positive...

Good luck!


----------



## sjones1125

Melissa the one closes to the pink and blue is the control line, i'll keep testing twice a day, looks closer tho doesn't it? Jessica- hope you get that figured out!


----------



## gardenofedens

Looks like it's getting there! Hope it does soon!


----------



## babydreamers

Evening ladies - 
Come on time! Why do our cycles have to be so long??! Why cant the menstrual cycle be 10 days long so I could know already who is pregnant? Im really looking forward to seeing those BFPs!

Operation - when will you start testing? Your 9 DPO now?

AFM - had my 1st doctors appointment today. Not much happened, but got my referral for an ultrasound next week. Just need work to decide what I'm working so I can book an appointment! The GP calculated by EDD as 24th December! And advised elevit pregnancy vitamins. Still a bit unsure about antenatal care, and whether to go private/public. I guess Ill sort that out when I get back from holidays. I've got a giant scary exam between now and then. I really don't want to get stressed and increase any risks of miscarriage. But its very difficult- I normally get extremely anxious about exams. Any hints? I hope its Ok for me to still chat on here - I dont want to be making TTC any more difficult for anyone, but am a bit scared to start a pregnancy journal so early. Plus I really want to see those BFPs!


----------



## babydreamers

Oh, and another thing. 3 women I know have delivered baby boys since Friday! Its an epidemic. One I dont see, only on facebook so have just left a message. 1 is a girl ive worked with for years who has a 2 year old girl and 14 yo boy. The last is my neighbour who I dont know very well as have been completely slack and should definately start making an effort. She also has a 2 year old girl.
I should definately get a pressie and go round for coffee with the latter two - only problem is I have no idea what is a good present. I suspect the stuff ive got in the past for people (cute clothes, blanket) are things people get too many of. I dont want to spend a bomb - maybe $30 per baby! Any ideas on good presents?


----------



## sjones1125

Today's definitely looks darker!
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamer- I bet you can't wait for that scan! there really isn't much you can do about the stressing, It's kinda hard...Just make sure you're eating a good times, and sleeping well...That's all I can think of. Good luck with the exam! There are babies everywhere!!! I don't think there's any reason why you should leave! we love getting updates and seeing pictures!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well My Levels are back down.. took a FRER and was completly negative! and I took a OPK today and was very negative the one i took on the 19th was ++ so i missed my window this cycle.. O well , i am going to temp next cycle and hope for my BFP. Ahh the waiting... now just gotta wait for stupid AF.

BabyO have you POAS yet??? anxious for your results!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> Today's definitely looks darker!



YAY time for some definate BDing!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I am so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see what your temps will do the next couple days. I bet you will ovulate very soon! I think I am ovulating today, seems like my ewcm might be drying up. We will be tww buddies!

Lvn- I don't know much about this, but if the hcg was still in your system then you maybe haven't really had a cycle yet since your chemical? Could it just be the end of the pregnancy? I suspect I had a chemical in January, my "cycle" following was 16 days long and I think maybe it was just a continuation of the first. I don't know. Anyway hope you are back on track soon.

Dreamers- please don't leave us!!!

Babyo- what is happening?????

AFM- DH put the moves on me last night and we BD'd! So not out for this cycle. I am so happy. Will wake up early for him tomorrow morning, he confessed he really really misses am sex. Perhaps I will ovulate tonight? Hope so!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok so here are my opks what do yall think the 19th was ++ ??? we tried to BD on the 20th but were not able to "complete" mission due to "monster bad guy dreams" BD on 21st though.
 



Attached Files:







OPK.png
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LVnMommy

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I am so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see what your temps will do the next couple days. I bet you will ovulate very soon! I think I am ovulating today, seems like my ewcm might be drying up. We will be tww buddies!
> 
> Lvn- I don't know much about this, but if the hcg was still in your system then you maybe haven't really had a cycle yet since your chemical? Could it just be the end of the pregnancy? I suspect I had a chemical in January, my "cycle" following was 16 days long and I think maybe it was just a continuation of the first. I don't know. Anyway hope you are back on track soon.
> 
> Dreamers- please don't leave us!!!
> 
> Babyo- what is happening?????
> 
> 
> 
> I think since my Loss was SO early, my body just O'ed right on time anyway. I took a HPT on the 20th it was neg. i think the OPK i took on the 19th was ++. I am just going to wait for AF ((sighhh)) and start again. It will happen!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm so loopy from all the progesterone that I'm hardly on. It's like I'm
Both drunk and hungover at the same time. It sucks. 

I'll test Thursday at 12DPO. Last time I got my BFP that day so I think it should be late enough. I don't feel pregnant at all and last time I felt different so I'm thinking this is a no-go for this month. Mostly I want the progesterone haze to be over and I've changed the TWW to the two week torture!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello ladies, sorry ive been a bit MIA. I had an incredibly busy week last week... then over the weekend I hosted a baby shower and had lots of prepping for that, went to bed super early yesterday bc I had to report for work at 7am...Came home and passed out!! lol So now its 11:30 and I am wide awake, but will be going back to bed soon as I work again in the morning (and its my bday!!)... I thought I had a bit of time so I would come and see how everyone is doing!

Stacey- Looks like you are going to get a positive OPK soon! Cant wait to see how it all goes for you on your fresh new cycle!! I am very excited for you!!

LVn- How exciting! A lot of women don't get another regular cycle right after a loss... I feel like this is a sign you should definitely still be TTC. My fingers are crossed for you!!!!!!!!! Baby dust your way!

Bbyo- FX for a BFP on Thursday. I will be checking that day like crazy waiting for your post!! lol I did not know progesterone could make someone feel so loopy! Good info to have... hopefully this is the only cycle you will need it!! :)

Dreamers- I can hardly wait until your scan! I hope you post pics!! woo hoo!! So lovely that all is going well :)

AFM, CD 14... I used an OPK yesterday just to be safe, VERY negative. DH and I are going to BD tonight, then CD 16, 17, 18, 19... just to be safe!! lol If I have a regular 28-31 day cycle I should I around day 18. 

Hope all is well with everyone! Work was great today. I learned a lot and can't wait to go back tomorrow!!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- that is wonderful that your body is right back on track! Yay body!

Babyo- the progesterone could be masking how your body really feels. I am excited for your test. Fingers crossed for you, lady!

Molly- I am so glad work was good! Happy happy happy birthday to you!!!!!! Next year on your birthday you will be sleep deprived as well since you will have a tiny infant :)


----------



## babydreamers

Happy birthday Molly! Hope you have a lovely day. So nice your enjoying work so much

Stacey - hopefully will O very soon - get BDing! Good luck!

Liz -great timing! Fingers crossed this is the month...

BabyO - Cant wait for Thursday! baby dust to you!

AFM - My work was challenging, at times very sad but a good day today. Now really need to get studying but just feel like going to sleep!


----------



## Calasen

Well I'm not surprised :( Once again no ovulation for me but they gonna try the clomid any way and are giving me a three month course (*yay* I think) and redo the blood test again on the first clomid cycle to see if it helps.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--that sounds really exciting! I kind of wish I could have started with clomid.

As for the rest of you wonderful ladies, I'm reading everything, but my brain is functioning in super slow motion. I can barely string together a sentence. I slept for 12 hours last night and I am barely functioning I'm so sleepy. I was so late for work I totally missed my first patient. I don't know if this is the cumulative effect of "the evil drug" or not. This isn't really the best for patient care. I'm counting the hours until this is over. 

DH is going to be there when I test Thursday. I'll probably test Friday too.


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy birthday Taurus! Hope you have a fantastic day!

Rainy - where's your temp increase?? Hope you ov soon!

Dreamers - good luck studying! hope your day improves too...

Calasen - hugs to you...wish there was something we could do...

BabyO - Can't wait for you to test. :)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I can't wait for you to test!!! FX'd!!!!!!
Calasen- That is awesome!!!! You never know what might happen!!! 
Molly- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!! 
Jessica- I'm glad your body is right on track!
Dreamers-Good luck with the studying!!! 
Liz- perfect timing!!! Isn't this weather sucky?

afm- I'm so tired today, could just be the gloomy day. my cm really isn't changing and it confuses me, cp also! my temps aren't bad at all. and my OPK well I don't know if it's any darker, They seem to get a little darker after a few minutes past the time frame tho..I'll attach it on here. DH has a horrible cold, We tried dtd this am but he was too sick for that...Hopefully I get some later lol. How's your day going ladies?
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OperationBbyO

:growlmad:I'm spotting. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I called DH sniffling. It's DPO10, which I suppose is better than DPO7. 

I know I'm not out until AF shows but it's so hard to stay positive right now.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- :hugs: don't loose hope! I still think you're in :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I want to throw a huge hissy fit. 

This better be IB or I'm taking the universe out.


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> Calasen--that sounds really exciting! I kind of wish I could have started with clomid.
> 
> As for the rest of you wonderful ladies, I'm reading everything, but my brain is functioning in super slow motion. I can barely string together a sentence. I slept for 12 hours last night and I am barely functioning I'm so sleepy. I was so late for work I totally missed my first patient. I don't know if this is the cumulative effect of "the evil drug" or not. This isn't really the best for patient care. I'm counting the hours until this is over.
> 
> DH is going to be there when I test Thursday. I'll probably test Friday too.

BabyO i wonder if you are feeling this way because you are preggo!! thats how i felt last month// could not get enought sleep at all and was dragging !!


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> :growlmad:I'm spotting. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I called DH sniffling. It's DPO10, which I suppose is better than DPO7.
> 
> I know I'm not out until AF shows but it's so hard to stay positive right now.

IMPLANTATION BLEEDING!!???? i think so!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- hmmmm I still think you will ovulate soon, but you never know it could be in a couple days. I think this weather stinks! Bring back fake summer!

Babyo- fingers crossed for you. Please give us lots of updates on your spotting.

Mellissa- i forgot to take my temp this am! My cm is drying up so that is what makes me think I ovulated already.


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- hmmmm I still think you will ovulate soon, but you never know it could be in a couple days. I think this weather stinks! Bring back fake summer!
> 
> I know it's still early, I think i started testing too soon and now I'm desperate! :dohh:LOL, I just really don't want another cycle like the last. And ughhh the weather isn't really helping.:nope:


----------



## OperationBbyO

So you guys have crappy weather too? It was 85+ here and now it's back in the 50's during the day, low 40's at night. With my crazy progesterone hot flashes I haven't even noticed. I made DH so hot last night he had to get up and sleep in the other room. It was 40 and we didn't have the heat on at all and I was still frying!! 

Hola Rainy! Can you ever tell if you are ovulating by where your cervix is? When I am not, DH wacks it during sex and it hurts like hell. 

Jones--hang in there. We can make a better guess when we see all the strips out there together. Keep peeing! 


afm...Absolutely no more spotting so far. But that's pretty typical for me. It's like one drop one day, then a couple more the next day, and on and on. I may break down and POAS tomorrow, but that will be 11DPO. I think that's too early.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- yes the weather is crappy!!!! Yesterday was such a nice day, 76+, now back to the 50's with rain! *sigh* 
FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was IB! It might not be too soon! OH I can't wait!

- I am still peeing like a mad woman! LOL


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I know exactly what you mean about being desperate to see that positive. I get so crazy, that is why I am on an OPK vacation! 

Babyo- My cervix does seem to feel longer after I've ovulated and that is how it feels now. 
11 DPO is not too early, of course if it is negative you're not out till AF shows as you said. Keep us posted, as usual! :)

Molly- how is work going?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I keep freaking out that I might miss my positive. I already POAS 4 times today! I go to bed around 9, so I keep thinking I could get a + around 11 or so LOL


----------



## taurusmom05

Get ladies, a quick update before bed... Didn't BD last night like planned... But did today, I am cd 15... Got ewcm all day?? Tested but got a Neg opk. BD'd just in case... Last night it was creamy but getting stretchy-ish, but I thought it was a fluke. Hopefully if I am about to O I did it in enough time. Testing again tomorrow afternoon... Taking an opk to work. Lmao. I usually don't see a positive opk until at least cd16-19? Maybe it'll come tomorrow, then ill feel like I got awesome timing. Lol 

Birthday was great! Dinner with family, was very nice. Looking forward to work tomorrow!!! Will post more later. Thanks so much for all the birthday love!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Good to hear you had a good time! [email protected] your OPK to work, A woman's gotta do what, a woman's gotta do! (LOL DID I SAY THAT RIGHT?) 

-I've been staring at my chart, If it were possible I would've burned a hole on my laptop from looking!

Mellissa- I just noticed my name is in your siggy- How awesome!!! I've never had my name in any of those! :blush::yipee:

:holly:<<<< LOL this made me laugh!


----------



## gardenofedens

Jones - I promise your chart doesn't change if you look away, lol. I was the same way though. I stared at my chart for hours and days on end willing it to become triphasic or give me some indication of my impending bfp. hehe.

I hope your cycle works itself out soon. Have you read Taking Charge of Your Fertility yet? I loved that book, seriously loved it. Super informative. Well, it would be a whole lot more helpful if your cycle temps were normal but hopefully you only have that one weird cycle. But the reason I brought it up is the book suggests that you temp without really evaluating much for six months so you can actually see a pattern. I thought that was crazy, I knew my body better than any book could tell me I'd know it and damnit, I was going to get pregnant! Right? Wrong! Sure enough, after I had about five or six "normal" cycles (no soy, no illness, etc.) I could definitely pin point the pattern and anticipate my ovulation day a day or two in advance based on my temps to ensure we had the best possible BDing schedule. (Since DH has little to no seminal fluid, it had to be perfectly timed with just enough PreSeed/ConceivePlus to carry the little :spermy: where they needed to go.)

Anyway, long story short, it's a great read. I recommend it to everyone ttc for sure and I really, really hope you have normal cycles from here on out!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hello lots of spotting. Ugh.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to miss something, too!! I have done a bad job this cycle of tracking anything at all and now I feel a bit out of control. I think this could be very good for me overall, very zen :) if I can settle down. Which I think I can. :) hang in there and try to listen to what your body is really doing instead of what you think it should be doing so you don't confuse yourself. (this is what I am trying to do personally because I believe that our bodies are giving us good clues if we pay attention- like cm and sex drive).

Mellissa- how are you feeling these days?

Molly- how is your sleep adjusting to work?

Babyo- :( I hope it is not AF on the way. :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- I haven't, But I have heard good things about the book, I might just have to get it! This is my first real cycle, So I'm not really expecting much.

Rainy- I've never really paid enough attention to my body.:cry: I kind of wish I did, But then again I never had a regular cycle. Hopefully things will start to look more "normal" for me :)

BByo- I'm sorry :nope:...I hope it's not AF! 

Here's my OPK's for this AM, I always mess up tho, I jump in the shower after I POAS, So I usually read my results when I step out (15 mins or so) And I really don't feel like i'm close to O'ing. DTD was a little painful today tho.
 



Attached Files:







photo(10).jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones your opks give me nightmares. They are getting darker, but still don't look + to me. It's only CD14 for you, right? Maybe you ov around day 18 or something? 

Rainy I am all about the zen baby making. I am surprisingly zen for all my problems. Sure I get frustrated, but I never feel stressed about it.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- LOL nightmares, I'm sorry! I see lines everywhere I go!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Hello lots of spotting. Ugh.

Ugh! So not cool. So sorry BabyO. :( :hugs:



RainyMama said:


> Mellissa- how are you feeling these days?

Love your relaxed attitude. :) I'm doing fine...wishing I felt her move more frequently just to ease my mind but nothing I can do about that. Now looking forward to my next milestone which is V-Day on 5/6/12!



sjones1125 said:


> Mellissa- I haven't, But I have heard good things about the book, I might just have to get it! This is my first real cycle, So I'm not really expecting much.
> 
> Rainy- I've never really paid enough attention to my body.:cry: I kind of wish I did, But then again I never had a regular cycle. Hopefully things will start to look more "normal" for me :)
> 
> BByo- I'm sorry :nope:...I hope it's not AF!
> 
> Here's my OPK's for this AM, I always mess up tho, I jump in the shower after I POAS, So I usually read my results when I step out (15 mins or so) And I really don't feel like i'm close to O'ing. DTD was a little painful today tho.

Your opk does still look darker than yesterday's...hope you ov soon!


----------



## Calasen

Well my Clomid arrived this morning, now hopefully the :witch: shows her face in the next few days and we can try this.


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- I am having a brain dead moment, what is v day? :)
I was telling my sister that I am feeling unsure about this cycle because I have not confirmed ovulation and we came up with a plan. If I start to see/feel more ewcm then I will pull out the opks and put the moves on DH, but otherwise if my cm stays the same I assume I ovulated and am just waiting for AF! No testing for me this time unless I am truly, absolutely late! And then I might treat myself to an expensive hpt, I am sick of Internet cheapies!

Stacey- No one is normal that I know anyway. Hopefully your charting on ff will help you find out what is normal for your body. 

Babyo- I am impressed that you do not stress out with everything that is going on. Well done, you. I feel better overall if I keep a handle in my stress, for sure.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen I am very excited for your clomid! I think it will do the trick!


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> Mellissa- I am having a brain dead moment, what is v day? :)
> I was telling my sister that I am feeling unsure about this cycle because I have not confirmed ovulation and we came up with a plan. If I start to see/feel more ewcm then I will pull out the opks and put the moves on DH, but otherwise if my cm stays the same I assume I ovulated and am just waiting for AF! No testing for me this time unless I am truly, absolutely late! And then I might treat myself to an expensive hpt, I am sick of Internet cheapies!
> 
> Stacey- No one is normal that I know anyway. Hopefully your charting on ff will help you find out what is normal for your body.
> 
> Babyo- I am impressed that you do not stress out with everything that is going on. Well done, you. I feel better overall if I keep a handle in my stress, for sure.

V-day is Viability Day so when I'm 24 weeks on 5/6, Abigail will technically be "viable" outside the womb though I hope she stays in there several more months! We're hoping for a delivery date of 8/16 since my last final for the semester is 8/15 and DH goes back to work on 8/23. It would give him a week at home with us at least! And my brother leaves for college around the 23rd/24th as well. He's SO excited to be an uncle and SO upset that he may not be here for Abigail's birth. He's already planning to come home for Labor Day to see her if she's born after he leaves. So sweet for an 18 year old boy to be so excited....brings me to tears (does that make me a sap?) lol, I positively adore my baby brother. We're officially due 8/26 though.


----------



## taurusmom05

Negative, but darker opk at work... Lots more ewcm. More than I've had since I had mirena removed!! On my phone so I will give a nice post later tonight when I get home. 
My sleeping schedule is soooo out of whack. I am so tired!!! Hoping in another week or so ill start to adjust better.


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- fx'd the clomid works!!!
Mellissa- awesome on the milestone! My little brother is 20 and I feel the same way about him! 
Molly- what cd are you on? Are we the same?

- i have no signs of ovulating anytime soon! Not even ewcm!


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- so sorry for the spotting. I actually ran into a woman at the hospital who was pregnant today... and i thought of you. she kept spotting before every periodand find out she had low progesterone.... took a supplement for the doc and got pregnant within 3 cycles! :) 

liz- I am so all over the place with my sleeping schedule. it has thrown me WAY off. lol I should have seen this coming. hehe you are keeping me motivated with your calm and relaxed approach this month. i think that is the best possible way you can be!! you are inspiring me!! I feel like my job is keeping me distracted, for the most part. I am so busy, alllll day.... then im tired when i come home, and i go to bed a lot earlier... so much less time to study stuff online, sit and just think... having my brain on overload!! i miss our talks, btw!

stacey- I am on CD 16. and i said it wrong in my last post, i got my positive last cycle on CD 18, the cycle before that was CD 21, and af came a bit late... so i think it was delayed. i only had a 28 day cycle, too, last month... so i have a shorter LP... from 10-12 days long! Where are you in your cycle?

mellissa- i just love using your opks. just so you know... i now think of you eeeeeeverytime i POAS!!! lol if i get preggo this cycle you will seriously be a part of it! isnt that crazy?! i understand your being excited about v day! im glad liz asked bc i didnt know what it was either... then when you explained, i remember feeling that way about my DS! totally understandable... but i feel you can rest easy NOW. better said than done tho!

afm, im really freakin excited ive had so much ewcm. ive seriously never had this much. lol hoping my positive opk gets here in the next day or two! i would be thrilled!! I am totally making DH DTD again this evening! everyday during my fertile days :D


----------



## sjones1125

Do you guys think this is positive?

It's gotten a tad bit darker not that it's been sitting for like 20 mins or so.
 



Attached Files:







photo(11).jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6









photo(13).jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- cd14 here! I have almost no cm!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

i wouldnt worry too much stacey. i USUALLY get ewcm after my positive opk, the day after. if nothing else... go grab some preseed just in case... so when you get your positive you have plenty of goodness in there for those little soldiers to swim in. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah I'll probably do that. And I know I need to stop stressing out. harder said than done tho *sigh*


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh absolutely, I agree. It's the hardest thing to do EVER when TTC. It sucks. Lol I try so hard to remain hopeful and optimistic each cycle! All of you guys help me with that! You keep me sane!! Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey I just saw your opk from the previous page!! It's either about to be positive or it is by now! That's the darkest yet!! :) BD tonight! Lol I bet you have a full blown positive no later than tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I don't think I ever get EWCM. Maybe one or two times. Gah...I'm probably not even ovulating or something. 

Jones I'm prepared for my nightly dreams of your opks tonight! lol


----------



## sjones1125

Oh i wish i could bd! Hubby's working, but i did get some this morning! :D
Yes, i agree with the keeping sane. If it weren't for this thread i would be crazy by now or bald! LOL
Shouldnt you be sleeping:p


----------



## sjones1125

BByo you crack me up! How's the spotting?


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes.... Lol I am laying in bed now!! Getting my bnb fix. I slept for a couple hours after work so of course I'm awake now. I really am going to sleep now. Hahaha goodnight all!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, nighty night Molly!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I refuse to acknowledge the spotting! lol

It was pretty heavy all day. :( The plan for next month is posted on my TTC journal.


----------



## sjones1125

You testing tomorrow? I'm heading to catch up on your journal :)


----------



## sjones1125

Sorry i hadn't read ur journal :(


----------



## babydreamers

What a pain in the butt babyo - plan for next month sounds sensible. Are you still going to test? Or wait and see if AF arrives properly.


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> mellissa- i just love using your opks. just so you know... i now think of you eeeeeeverytime i POAS!!! lol if i get preggo this cycle you will seriously be a part of it! isnt that crazy?! i understand your being excited about v day! im glad liz asked bc i didnt know what it was either... then when you explained, i remember feeling that way about my DS! totally understandable... but i feel you can rest easy NOW. better said than done tho!
> 
> afm, im really freakin excited ive had so much ewcm. ive seriously never had this much. lol hoping my positive opk gets here in the next day or two! i would be thrilled!! I am totally making DH DTD again this evening! everyday during my fertile days :D

:haha: I really, really hope you get your bfp this cycle! That would be awesome! :) I found two more hpts when I was unpacking this weekend...guess I had them hidden everywhere. lol. I'll get those out to you in the next few days. :)



sjones1125 said:


> Do you guys think this is positive?
> 
> It's gotten a tad bit darker not that it's been sitting for like 20 mins or so.

oooh!!! That looks SO SO SO close! You'll probably ov tonight or tomorrow. Glad you got some this morning, try to get some more tomorrow and the day after! And keep taking your OPKs to make sure they go negative. Hope you see a temp shift this cycle too!



OperationBbyO said:


> I refuse to acknowledge the spotting! lol
> 
> It was pretty heavy all day. :( The plan for next month is posted on my TTC journal.

:hug:


----------



## sjones1125

The first pic (last 2) are from this morning...and the other one, Is from 1/2 hr or so. Maybe I didn't hold my pee long enough!
 



Attached Files:







photo(14).jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7









photo(15).jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gardenofedens

It's possible you had too much liquid in your system or you may just have a super short surge and that was your positive meaning you should ov within 24 hours...

Maybe try another one tonight and tomorrow morning to be sure...?

If you don't get your temp rise though.....I guess keep doing them for a while longer. I hope you don't have another crazy cycle!


----------



## sjones1125

I'll definitely test tonight and see what happens. How long after POAS did you discard them? after 5 mins? I just want to make sure I'm doing it the right way. I'm guilty of letting them sit there for 20 mins or so, just to see if they get darker. I refuse to have another long cycle. when I hit the 30's I will call the office so they can give me provera.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ahh, I so need to get on amazon and order some IC's!!! i always have a million things to submit and do online, and keep forgetting !!! --- here i go off to IC's land:)


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> I'll definitely test tonight and see what happens. How long after POAS did you discard them? after 5 mins? I just want to make sure I'm doing it the right way. I'm guilty of letting them sit there for 20 mins or so, just to see if they get darker. I refuse to have another long cycle. when I hit the 30's I will call the office so they can give me provera.

Yea, I usually read them after 3-5 minutes and then discarded them...but my cycle was like clockwork and I only took OPKs when I was pretty certain I was ovulating just so I could verify I was following my instincts correctly. That's how I determined that I had three to four days of positives and ovulated within 24 hours after my last positive OPK instead of my first.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- Hopefully your temp over the next couple days will confirm that you've ovulated. I think mellissa's advice is always very wise. 

AFM- I am really truly going to try not to test this cycle before AF is due. Please help me to hold off until may 10th!! If no AF on may 9th then I will purchase a FRER and test on may 10th- which would be 1 or 2 days late depending on when I ovulated.


----------



## OperationBbyO

edens--what CD did you ovulate?

Rainy--I shall send you will power of steel!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Most commonly on CD15 but anywhere from 15 to 18. Here's my FF charts https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/gardenofedens


----------



## sjones1125

Well I have something new happening this cycle, I started spotting today...my back hurts and I'm cramping some...and here is my OPK from a few mins ago.
 



Attached Files:







photo(16).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OperationBbyO

Nightmares!! Nightmares I tell you!


----------



## sjones1125

I know, i'm sorry. :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Instead of whispering I see dead people, I'm going to start whispering I see opk lines!


----------



## sjones1125

LOL, ahhhhh my back hurts! And these cramps are killing me!


----------



## taurusmom05

Well, I couldn't get DH to BD last night... Today is cd 17... We DTD cd10, 13, 15, and 17. Took a test this morning. Negative... Took a test about 20 mins ago (its after midnight now) and its positive! Hope I've had good timing! Gonna BD again tomorrow and the next day to be safe.


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- woohoo or + OPK!!!!! Sounds like you have it all covered!!! 
Do you hold ur pee for a while before you test?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- your cycles are so crazy! You are the winner if the craziest cycle. Poor thing, hope your cramps let up soon.

Babyo- thanks for the support. Will power of steel is definitely what I need!

Molly- yay for positive opk! Definitely get some tomorrow, perfect timing!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - Could it be ovulation?? I hope so

Rainy - 10th May is AGES away! I will be checking B&B from the airport! Stay strong! 

Taurus - sounds very promising for a BFP this month!

Babyo - Whats happening? Did AF arrive properly?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus---attack that hubby!! Don't let him wiggle away! lol

afm....Anyone ever had an AF that was lots of dark brown? Like normal AF amounts, but brown instead of red? I swear I'm going to fire all my girlie parts.


----------



## Calasen

Just popping in! :)

Hope all are well :)

I'm happy today, have finally found a decent tasting decaff coffee!!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- I hope so!!! But my temp has been staying low.

BByo- I'm having some spotting that's only brown. My sister had a day or two of what seemed like a period, So she kind of gave up, just to find out a couple of weeks later she was pregnant! Did you test again?

afm- well still spotting some, mostly when I wipe. last night I had some bad cramps for like 10 mins! only on my left side tho. I think I'm done with OPK's....I'll just try DTD every other day if possible.

Calasen- That's awesome!!! I need to stop drinking coffee, I only drink a cup in the morning. I need to get some decaff tho!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Well I have something new happening this cycle, I started spotting today...my back hurts and I'm cramping some...and here is my OPK from a few mins ago.

Fingers crossed it's ovulation bleeding! Maybe the soy made your egg(s) super ripe and it caused a little discomfort as it was released from the ovary. Heard of it happening with soy/clomid...



taurusmom05 said:


> Well, I couldn't get DH to BD last night... Today is cd 17... We DTD cd10, 13, 15, and 17. Took a test this morning. Negative... Took a test about 20 mins ago (its after midnight now) and its positive! Hope I've had good timing! Gonna BD again tomorrow and the next day to be safe.

Yay for positive OPKs! Tackle your DH tonight! :happydance:



OperationBbyO said:


> Anyone ever had an AF that was lots of dark brown? Like normal AF amounts, but brown instead of red? I swear I'm going to fire all my girlie parts.

Nope....old blood from something? Very strange....hope you get things under control soon!


----------



## sjones1125

ohh Mellissa- I hope so! I'll try to get some today lol.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- what mellissa said makes sense! Yes! 

Babyo- I have had extremely weird periods ranging from brown to almost pinkish to red- all light flow and no baby. 
That said, you hear stories like Stacey mentioned of women passing brown blood only to find that they are pregnant. I think I've also read that if you're prone to spotting anyway it is more likely to happen to you? Have you tested at all?

Calasen- what's up with your cycle? Weren't you waiting for AF to show so you could start clomid?


----------



## sjones1125

I really hope so Liz, I just called my doctor, she's suppose to call me back. It would just really suck if I started my period again! *TMI* so we dtd and I got on all fours and OMG did it hurt!!!! does this happen to you guys? it's really tender up in there! and off course there was more spotting!


----------



## Calasen

my tickers messed up but i should be getting a visit sometime in the next few days *if she shows this month* :) have the clomid waiting with my normal meds


----------



## OperationBbyO

If there is no red by tomorrow I will test again since that is CD28. I've never had a cycle longer than 28 days. This is so graphic and gross (so turn away if you don't want to read it) but when I wiped yesterday there was so much runny brown gunk that a ton ran down my hand!! I almost keeled over. So gross. It's thick, brown, and there is lots of it.

IT. IS. SO. WEIRD. 

I tested Wednesday on an IC and it was a bfn.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- good thinking. Sounds very weird indeed! Hope it is good weird!


----------



## sjones1125

Ditto to what Liz said...Still keeping everything crossed for you BByo!!!

well the NP called back and she said provera can be the culprit of my spotting. But to not count it as af, unless it gets heavy, Then I need to call back and they'll prescribe provera again to stop the bleeding I guess. It could also be O spotting like you guys said or just some leftover lining. And the waiting continues.


----------



## gardenofedens

ugh, did you explain you had a seriosuly almost positive opk though? I hope and think it's ovulation bleeding!


----------



## sjones1125

I didn't, I swear she was trying to hurry up and get off the phone! I haven't had to use a pad or anything so I guess that's good!

I really don't know what I would do without you guys!!!! I'm very thankful for this thread and al of y'll!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Can't wait to BD again tonight. Lol 

Stacey- I don't hold my pee... But I make sure I've peed anything to drink out...and I just don't test unless my pee is a nice darker yellow so I know its concentrated. I've found for me that's the only way to get an accurate read. 

My friend just gave me her cb fertility monitor!! Im so excited. Buying sticks for it on Amazon once I find out if I conceived this month or not! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Well, DH turned me down for BD'ING last night... He never turns me down, hardly ever. :( I am super sad... I was hoping to BD one more time so I could feel really confident this cycle..but I absolutely feel robbed of that now. Lol I didn't tell him how upset I was but I wanted to. He said he was just too tired after work. Blah!!! I pray I already ovulated and that I still had great timing!!

Anyway, that's my rant. I got up at 8am so working all week at 730am has really taken a toll on my sleeping habits. Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

awww, that stinks hun! I'm sure there's still hope! :dust:


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- that sucks! I'm sure you're still in lady! I hate being turned down! 

Afm- well my temp went way down! Funny because when i woke up around 1 and took my temp it was 98.1, and then around 4 when its i usually temp it was 97.2 lol. I was pretty bummed. I'm still spotting, not heavy at all tho. And my opk seems lighter today than it usually is in the am.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus--there's always hope! There are lots of people who get pregnant with only one tryst! 

Jones--Sorry to hear that your cycle is as weird as ever. Perhaps your lady parts and my lady parts are in some sort of club since mine are weird too. 

AFM---CD1 today!! It's sad that I'm excited to have another CD1. I'm actually just extremely sad about not getting pregnant. Normally I'm not quite so sad about it, but I'm just really bummed.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- weird question, but what is your cm like right now?

Babyo- sorry sweetie, getting AF really truly sucks. :hugs:

Molly- I still think you have a really good shot at having conceived this cycle. Visualize that fertilized egg ever so slowly traveling down your Fallopian tube!

My sister had IUI again this cycle and this morning she got a faint positive! Her dr told her to test on Monday (she cheated today and tested early) and if it is positive again she will go get a blood test. I am so so so excited! I have felt very conflicted about possibly conceiving my second baby before her first, I think it would've been hard for both of us. I am crossing my fingers so hard for her little bean to stick stick stick!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- i just checked lol and i really cant tell. I just got a finger full of well you know, sangre lol. Its not really thick either just water like. I think i might start my period again. I peed and it seemed a little more than before. And actually blood not just the brown stuff :(. How exciting about ur sister, keeping my fingers crossed for her!!!!!!

Bbyo- we might end up being cycle buddies!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo for a cycle buddy!! That would be so awesome! Last time I was alone on this thread in my TWW.


----------



## sjones1125

I'm debating if i should mark it as cd1. Or would I really have to wait to wear a pad? Or tampon?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wait until I have red bleeding before I mark it as CD1. I've been having to wear a pad/tampon since Wednesday, but it didn't turn into bright red bleeding until today.

All that other stuff is just annoying pre AF. 

In other positive news I think I have determined my cycles are 27 days. I should be happy that they are shorter rather than longer I guess.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i would wait to count it as CD1 until you have a normal flow instead of spotting, even if it is a bit heavier spotting. :) maybe you got a jump start, your body just needed one cycle on its own to adjust??

liz- how exciting for your sister!! my fingers are crossed for her! I see what you mean about having your 2nd before her first... thats a tough situation. how awesome would it be for you both to get preggo this cycle?!?!

afm, according to ff, using opk watch... O day was yesterday. I am just going to take it, bc Ive read in many sources that its great to have BD'd the day before O... and having bd'd 3 days before makes me feel a bit better. I have also read it doesnt do as much good, sometimes, to DTD on O day, bc its too late? do you think thats true? im gonna make DH bd tonight, just so I can at least feel a little better, in case I O tonight or something. Let me stop now, before my head starts spinning!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I really hate waiting! I might just dtd ti help me start already lol. What do you guys think of my chart?

Molly- that's what i heard too! FX'd for you!!!!!!!!

Bbyo- i will gladly take your 27 days for my 85 + lol. The NP said that if i go for 45 days without af, i'll need provera again! That seems to long of a cycle still!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I googled it once and it said the best days to BD were the two days leading up to ov. I think you have a GREAT shot this month!!!!

Like I ov on CD15. So it's best for me to BD CD 13 and CD 14. Those two days give the best chance at pregnancy! Does that make sense?

My plan this cycle is CD11 (clean out the pipes), CD 13, CD 14, CD15 (ov day), and CD 16 in case it's late. I will start progesterone the night of CD17. I learned that taking progesterone too early, like before ovulation, can kill the egg. Greeeeeeat. Not only do I have to worry about catching the egg I have to worry about wacking it as well!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Why can't this be much easier?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, bbyo, i do feel much better now...and what you said makes perfect sense. every month i do this to myself...stress that i didnt get to DTD enough. blah. lol
i didnt know that progesterone could kill the egg?! wow. good news is... your O day runs like clockwork, right?

i have a feeling we are gonna get some really nice BFPs this time around! How many do we have trying this cycle?

molly
liz
stacey
bbyo
calasen
LVnMommy

is that all??


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i wish it was easier, too!! our whole lives we are told if we have unprotected sex we WILL get pregnant. psh. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Yep! Thats all of us i think lol.

LOL Molly! That is oh so true!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Can I really not count any of these positive? LOL....I"M DESPERATE! haha[IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/photo17.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I have no idea what to make of your chart, other than it looks like you haven't ovulated yet. I am sorry about my cm question, I forgot that you are bleeding, doh! 

Molly- I agree with Babyo, your timing was great!

I can't believe there are so few of us. What happened to bbear and perfect and momblough?


----------



## RainyMama

And gabby?


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, thats fine. Do you think that dip could be it? I guess i just have to wait and see whatn my temps do. Yeah we're a small group, not sure what happend to the others. I hope they're all doing ok.


----------



## sjones1125

It looks like i live on here, but i keep signed on, on my phone lol


----------



## RainyMama

Which dip? I keep this open on my phone also. I like you ladies to be close at all times!


----------



## OperationBbyO

You aren't crazy for keeping it open on your phone....says another girl who keeps it open on her phone! Hahaha

Jones sometimes my opks don't get darker than the test line but that is still a positive. I still think you need a PCOS work up. You have too many PCOS things going on.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm going to be optimistic and assume people moved on because they got preggo. I don't know what I'll do if everyone ends up pregnant but me. Gah. That will suck.


----------



## LVnMommy

taurusmom05 said:


> thanks, bbyo, i do feel much better now...and what you said makes perfect sense. every month i do this to myself...stress that i didnt get to DTD enough. blah. lol
> i didnt know that progesterone could kill the egg?! wow. good news is... your O day runs like clockwork, right?
> 
> i have a feeling we are gonna get some really nice BFPs this time around! How many do we have trying this cycle?
> 
> molly
> liz
> stacey
> bbyo
> calasen
> LVnMommy
> 
> is that all??





Whoo Hoo so were going to get 6 BFP soon right ladies!!!??? :winkwink:


---I spent the WHOLE day at the beach with my kiddos! (((sunburn))) err. I was so busy lube'n up my kiddos with SPF i forgot myself.


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> Can I really not count any of these positive? LOL....I"M DESPERATE! haha[IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/photo17.jpg[/IMG]

 OH MY !! those OPKs have gone crazy! do you think You O'd yet?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I wonder about pcos for you as well. Didn't you say before that you were thinking you might have it?

Lvn- yes for sure, 6 BFPs please!

Babyo- I think we probably all worry that we'll be the last one standing. I would be BEYOND thrilled if we were to all get BFPs this time and move on to share a board together for our pregnancies. Ah sweet fantasy.


----------



## sjones1125

I'm not going anywhere pregnant or not! Lol, 

Liz- my 97.2 temp, thats the lowest its been for this cycle lol my temps are much higher now that i temp vaginally.

Bbyo- i'll ask and see what needs to happen first so that they can start my PCOS testing.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- maybe the opk above the 5th pink opk test is positive? What was your temp on that day? 
Your dip in temp today could be ovulation maybe? Or implantation? Haha I don't know. I think you should try to temp only once when you wake up for the day? Maybe you will sleep better if you aren't waking up to temp?


----------



## sjones1125

That would be cd 14, one lady on ff forum said the same! Should i put that one as my positive? Temp was 97.8. And that was my predicted ov day!


----------



## sjones1125

Lol Jessica, they have... I think i am today? Or atleast hoping lol. Sunburn!!!! Ouch!


----------



## gardenofedens

My goodness you all have been talkative today! :)

Jones - the OPK from CD14 *may* be as positive as you'll see. Not everyone gets really dark positives. That being said, the temp dip on your chart today makes me wonder otherwise. I hope your temp figures itself out soon!

BabyO - So sorry the :witch: came for you. I was so hoping this would be your cycle!! :dust: for the next one!

Taurus - Don't give up yet, you definitely still have a great chance this cycle! DH and I BDed 2-3 days before ov our bfp cycle. We also did on ov day but since we're having a girl, I think our Abigail came from the earlier BD.

Rainy - Awesome about your sister's bfp. Hope it's a sticky bean!

Lvn - Ouchies for the sunburn - don't forget your aloe!


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm not going anywhere when I'm preggo either! You guys will never get rid of me. lmbo

what a night! its 12:30am... DH has a friend over, which I really like him, hes a great person and normally I wouldnt mind all hanging out and talking... but I wanna BD!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sjones1125

I marked it as my positive, now i guess i just have to wait for my temp rise!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey- i wish it was easier, too!! our whole lives we are told if we have unprotected sex we WILL get pregnant. psh. lol




taurusmom05 said:


> I'm not going anywhere when I'm preggo either! You guys will never get rid of me. lmbo
> 
> what a night! its 12:30am... DH has a friend over, which I really like him, hes a great person and normally I wouldnt mind all hanging out and talking... but I wanna BD!! LOLOLOLOL

Lol Molly! I know the feeling!


----------



## sjones1125

I wanna kick and scream and cry!!! wahhhhh! This is soo frustrating! Why can't I just ovulate?! This is very frustrating!


----------



## taurusmom05

I am so sorry, stacey!! I am SURE you will be on track very soon. Have you made another dr.'s appt? 

I spoke with a woman today who has PCOS and is pregnant with her 3rd baby! Stuff like that makes me feel confident that we can all conceive with a little more patience! I am sooo impatient, i need to be better with this!


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh, was really hoping to see a high temp today!


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah me too Mellissa! 

Molly- not yet, but i might this coming week.

I started getting some pinching pains on my left side, maybe ovulation pains? Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

I would, since your opks are a bit all over the place. just to put your mind at ease. I am really thinking that since provera jump started your cycle... you need one good cycle to just clean out the system, ya know?? then after this you will be right on track again.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lol we all sound so frustrated!! 

I'm going to pick up my prescriptions for next month today. Maybe that will improve my mood a little.


----------



## sjones1125

Could be Molly, i think that's what i'm gonna do.., just stop worrying about it, atleast for this cycle. Easier said than done tho lol

Bbyo- lol definitely! I hope you get a better mood! Its really yucky when you feel like crap


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- you are so right! and i feel so positive about this cycle for you!!! eeeeeeeeeeek!! :)

statistically, 1.5 of us should get pregnant this cycle. LOL 
I do wonder what happened to everyone else... I like feeling like there will be 2 BFPS rather than just one with a glimmer of hope for that second. uhh. statistics can kiss it!


----------



## taurusmom05

mellissa! I copied u and added all u ladies to my siggy :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

1.5 of us. Like one of us will have to be half pregnant!?! hahaha


----------



## taurusmom05

LOL exactly! I am hoping that means it COULD be two of us. lol a 50% chance there could be 2 people preggo instead of 1. lol I am freakin out im gonna be the last one... ill be here posting all alone. lololol


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> LOL exactly! I am hoping that means it COULD be two of us. lol a 50% chance there could be 2 people preggo instead of 1. lol I am freakin out im gonna be the last one... ill be here posting all alone. lololol

Don't worry Taurus!! I will most likely still be here trying in another 2 years ...


----------



## taurusmom05

i doubt that very much, calasen! i bet a bfp sneaks up on you when you LEAST expect it!! :)

whats everyone up to today? its my day off... making it a very lazy day!!


----------



## sjones1125

Oh no much here, i went shopping lol. And dh went flying. I told him how much money we had in our account and figured he'd know how mich his limit was, WRONG! So i ended up putting some of my stuff back! He is so getting an earful when he gets home lol. Now I'll have to go shop tomorrow after i deposit a couple of checks. Grrrrrr!


----------



## sjones1125

I agree with Molly, Calasen! 

I'll probably be the last one on here lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Went grocery shopping, doing laundry, working on my dissertation proposal. What a fun day! lol

The way my girlie parts are behaving I expect to be here for a looooong time. I can't believe I'm already on cycle #6! At one point I thought I wanted three kids, but seeing as how I can't even manage to get one here I'll settle for ANY kids. One is fine! I really want to be a Mom.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i know u were MAD at dh!! lol my dh seriously needs restraint when buying things. I am the budget maker, the person that must be consulted on purchases. my husband is the worst impulse buyer EVER!! lol he thinks i am so uptight sometimes! lol

bbyo- once everything gets straightened out, which i think will be very soon, i bet your BFP shows up very quickly. I seriously think this May cycle is gonna be one extra fertile month!!!!!!!

afm, i have been lounging ALL day. its been magnificent. lol I need to start cleaning up the house a bit... you can definitely tell I went from a stay at home mom to a working mom... we need a home overhaul at this point... lol


----------



## sjones1125

LOL Molly, I'm an impulse buyer! Dh is the one that takes care of the budget. I Just ordered one of those little microscope thingys lol. I forgot the name. Since OPK's aren't working for me...I'm going to try that and see how it works. IT should be here on Tuesday!!!! 

BByo- I foresee a BFP for you in the near future!!!! 

I was suppose to do laundry today and I didn't! ughhh I'm having such a lazy day! all I want is a yummy strawberry smoothie with whip cream!!! YUMMM! lol


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- yes!! let me know how it works for you... i have been interested in those!! i hear they are pretty great.

i finally got one whole room cleaned. wooooooooo...... :/ This is sufficient for me... I do not feel like doing anything else. lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Strawberry smoothie!! I want one! Or a strawberry milkshake. Maybe I can talk DH into taking me to Sonic to get one. Do you all have Sonic where you are? 

Is the microscope thingie the doodad where you look at your spit and see if it looks like a fern?


----------



## sjones1125

This one did sit there for like 15 mins lol. 

BByo- I apologise ahead of time for the nightmare! LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo(18).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Strawberry smoothie!! I want one! Or a strawberry milkshake. Maybe I can talk DH into taking me to Sonic to get one. Do you all have Sonic where you are?
> 
> Is the microscope thingie the doodad where you look at your spit and see if it looks like a fern?

We don't have Sonic here :(. We use to have one right around the corner when I lived in Texas! I do miss that place and there yummy Jalapeno poppers!
Yes, that's the one!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My eyes are bleeding! My eyes are bleeding!!!! Make the opks go away!!!
haha kidding!

The blue ones look like they work a lot better for you and it looks extremely positive. But didn't AF show up for you like yesterday?


----------



## sjones1125

LOL Bbyo- you're killing me!!! The blue one does look positive doesn't it? The pink one's ask for fmu. and it's now 4 pm. I haven't had to use a tampon yet, just a pantiliner.


----------



## OperationBbyO

If I were you, I would go jump your hubby. :D


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> If I were you, I would go jump your hubby. :D

I totally would, If he were home :cry: LOL, He just left to go mow is uncles lawn and have a few drinks!!!! Ughhh, I'll try and see if he even has any energy left when he gets back.

I wish we had a chat room!


----------



## taurusmom05

ok stacey that looks positive or just barely not positive... but more positive!! LOL u must DTD soon! when did u BD last?


----------



## sjones1125

LOL Molly, Which is it? hahah...hm...**looks at chart** 2 days ago!


----------



## taurusmom05

ok thats good... so make sure u do it again tonight! and tomorrow!!!!!!!!! YAAAAY!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey- i know u were MAD at dh!! lol my dh seriously needs restraint when buying things. I am the budget maker, the person that must be consulted on purchases. my husband is the worst impulse buyer EVER!! lol he thinks i am so uptight sometimes! lol
> 
> bbyo- once everything gets straightened out, which i think will be very soon, i bet your BFP shows up very quickly. I seriously think this May cycle is gonna be one extra fertile month!!!!!!!
> 
> afm, i have been lounging ALL day. its been magnificent. lol I need to start cleaning up the house a bit... you can definitely tell I went from a stay at home mom to a working mom... we need a home overhaul at this point... lol

Ugh my dh's money spending habits drive me bonkers. He isn't allowed to spend money without asking!




OperationBbyO said:


> Strawberry smoothie!! I want one! Or a strawberry milkshake. Maybe I can talk DH into taking me to Sonic to get one. Do you all have Sonic where you are?
> 
> Is the microscope thingie the doodad where you look at your spit and see if it looks like a fern?

We have sonic here about 20 min away...never really been a fan though...



sjones1125 said:


> This one did sit there for like 15 mins lol.
> 
> BByo- I apologise ahead of time for the nightmare! LOL

Wow, looks pretty positive! Get to bding stat!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey that is the best one yet, I think it is positive! Late aftenoon is generally when I get a better result. 

I love the sonic commercial where the ladies go out at night and they talk about going crazy and getting some eggs and boiling them. 

And for the record, I will be the last one not pregnant!


----------



## OperationBbyO

hahaha It's so funny! We're all fighting over who's going to be last! lol 

I need to get my optimism back. I admit I'm fresh out today, but I did pick up my next script for progesterone. Hell in a bottle is what that stuff is. I need to be happy that I'm having more testing this month. I also should assume that if the progesterone is a total bust and I start spotting early again this month that my MW might just go on and send me to the RE. That would make the most sense. It's unlikely she will prescribe for a third cycle if I start spotting 9DPO again. 

I need to grow some boobs of steel and ask for clomid. I Hear that can do wonders for an LP defect as well.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- ask for clomid tomorrow because wouldn't you need to start it in cd3? Can the midwife write an rx for clomid?
My sister's plan was to start clomid next month if no BFP, we joke that the baby didn't want clomid do decided to stick when they were finally serious about it. I don't know what I am babbling about here....
Cheer up Babyo! We love you!


----------



## sjones1125

Yes BByo! We sure do! I was going to ask that too!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm going to give the plain ole progesterone another shot. I did get pregnant before so for now I should assume my ov is just fine.

In other news....I'm now happily slurping on my strawberry milkshake!


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> hahaha It's so funny! We're all fighting over who's going to be last! lol
> 
> I need to get my optimism back. I admit I'm fresh out today, but I did pick up my next script for progesterone. Hell in a bottle is what that stuff is. I need to be happy that I'm having more testing this month. I also should assume that if the progesterone is a total bust and I start spotting early again this month that my MW might just go on and send me to the RE. That would make the most sense. It's unlikely she will prescribe for a third cycle if I start spotting 9DPO again.
> 
> I need to grow some boobs of steel and ask for clomid. I Hear that can do wonders for an LP defect as well.

You should definitely ask for Clomid. I don't know anything about it helping your LP, but if it does, go for it!!



RainyMama said:


> Babyo- ask for clomid tomorrow because wouldn't you need to start it in cd3? Can the midwife write an rx for clomid?
> My sister's plan was to start clomid next month if no BFP, we joke that the baby didn't want clomid do decided to stick when they were finally serious about it. I don't know what I am babbling about here....
> Cheer up Babyo! We love you!

We were prescribed Clomid the cycle before our bfp as well. I was counting down the days until I could start it and wham, there's the bfp! So I'm saving mine for next time. We both really want twins so I figure, why not.... :)


----------



## sjones1125

In other news....I'm now happily slurping on my strawberry milkshake![/QUOTE]
Hahah i just finished mine!


----------



## taurusmom05

Twins would be amazing!! I would freak out... and be ecstatic!! In my dreams, ladies!

bbyo I have everything possible crossed that your bfp comes this cycle...!

stacey-this could be it! I am so excited for your positive OPK! FINALLY!!!

i need to make myself go to sleep soon! work is going to come EARLY. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## sjones1125

I took a digi an hr later and it was negative? I wanna cry! I'm still leaving the + OPK on my chart! I am having some major cramping on my right side tho. 

Twins would be awesome! We have 2 sets on each side our family's


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--lol Mine is soooooooooooooo good! It will make up before the nightmare I'm going to have about your opks tonight! ha!

So it looks like what we all need to do is go demand clomid and we should all get our BFPs the cycle before we start it! Great plan!


----------



## sjones1125

Hahaha! I think i had too much I'm nauseaus now!


----------



## RainyMama

I really really would like twins also. I want to have 3 kiddos in total and I would just be so thrilled to have to at once. Sigh I really hope so much to be pregnant. 

Stacey- maybe your surge is over. Hopefully you will have a rise in temperature, mine was a slow rise this time so don't panic if tomorrow you don't have a huge spine. Hang in there and keep testing. Maybe just once or twice a day though? 10 am and 4 pm?

Babyo- that shake sounds good! I hope it cheered you up.

Once DS is in bed I am going to have my favorite ice cream in the world. Favorite brand and favorite flavor. Mint chocolate chip. Yummmmm.


----------



## sjones1125

I pray i don't have a huge spine in the morning! Lol Liz, typing on ur phone definitely is challenging isn't it? I always have to go back and edit my posts!

My favorite is french vanilla!!! Yum! Dh is bringing home some mexican tacos! I plan on starting to walk the lake tomorrow! I have got to lose some weight! 

I want three kids also, i think it's the perfect number! Maybe one of us will be lucky and gets twins!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Lol of course I meant spike!


----------



## sjones1125

Tee hee, i know! Just messing with you :)


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> 1.5 of us. Like one of us will have to be half pregnant!?! hahaha

hey ill take half pregnant than not pregnant!!!lol


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- Definitely!

Morning ladies! Don't you just love Monday's! ughhh.
I had a little temp spike!!! I hope it stays up! I want to go back to bed!!! **yawn**


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- We'll see what kind of word substitutions we get from this post... Haha!
I am so so happy to see your chart today, it is looking like you ovulated! Yay! I bet you caught that surge just in time!


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- woo hoo for your chart!!! :) I'm so excited for you!!!

I am using my lunch break to get my bnb fix :)
Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## sjones1125

LOL Liz.

Thanks Molly!

My Opk today seems pretty much the same as yesterday..maybe just a tad bit lighter? The pink one looks pretty positive to me. I'm kinda getting excited! I'm trying not too, in case my temp goes wacky again!


----------



## gardenofedens

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: woohoo Jones! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sjones1125

Sorry have to ask my ladies what they think! LOL [IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/c0f0ab94.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LVnMommy

ok the HPT i took yesterday afternoon evap??? do FRERs have evaps? or maybe still from my MC?? so confused i think ill wait a week and see if its any darker?? or maybe im crazy and seeing lines lol
 



Attached Files:







isit.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Calasen

i see a possible line but have found some have a second line in right light despite a negative :( fingers crossed this a real positive for you :)

afm .. ofc now i have clomid the :witch: has decided to be late to the show grrrrrrrr.


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- I see a line! I guess you'll just have to wait and see! FX'D!!!

Calasen- I hope AF shows soon so you can start the Clomid!!!


----------



## Calasen

that looks like a strong positive on opk to me :) go BD!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

My BFF from nursing school just got a BFP. Wasn't trying wasn't avoiding with one freaking fallopian tube just had her bc taken out of arm last month


----------



## LVnMommy

So I reaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly want one of us to get a BFP SOON!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

You got your bfp after a month too didn't you? Some people just get lucky...


----------



## LVnMommy

gardenofedens said:


> You got your bfp after a month too didn't you? Some people just get lucky...

Yep i did. with lots of BD'd and OPKS. She told me she DTD 1 time this past month 1 TIME!!!!! ((her and her BF are on again off again)) So some are luckkky!!


----------



## sjones1125

Wow, one time eh? She's pretty lucky!


----------



## taurusmom05

Whats everyone up to this evening?? its 7:42pm here... just had dinner with my little family. feeling very tired. i MUST make myself go to bed early...i MUST make myself stay off bnb on my phone in bed. LOL

stacey- I really cant wait to see what your temps do tomorrow!

bbyo- how are you today? I have a good feeling its gonna be a GREAT month for you! FX!

calasen- hope af shows soon so you can start your clomid!!! is it possible you could have gotten preggo this cycle?

afm, it just started POURING rain here. my poor DS is so scared of the thunder! he is curled up with his dad.... hiding under the blankets. lol poor little guy! :( Monday has been good to me... but oh, how I wish it was Friday!!! Actually, I will it was around May 10th so I could take a pregnancy test!!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- what is today's craving? I am still thinking about a strawberry smoothie, I think I will probably have to get one! I am excited for your temp tomorrow too, I hope it keeps going up :)

Molly- I know what you mean, how can we make time go faster?? This is a drag!

Calasen- I was wondering the same thing as molly, maybe a little bean curiously snuck in on you :) what do you think?

Lvn- Did you ever go to see your dr after you canceled the other appt? I am sure they could help figure out what is going on.


----------



## Calasen

doubt it as i didn't ovulate at all this month :(


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Whats everyone up to this evening?? its 7:42pm here... just had dinner with my little family. feeling very tired. i MUST make myself go to bed early...i MUST make myself stay off bnb on my phone in bed. LOL
> 
> stacey- I really cant wait to see what your temps do tomorrow!
> 
> bbyo- how are you today? I have a good feeling its gonna be a GREAT month for you! FX!
> 
> calasen- hope af shows soon so you can start your clomid!!! is it possible you could have gotten preggo this cycle?
> 
> afm, it just started POURING rain here. my poor DS is so scared of the thunder! he is curled up with his dad.... hiding under the blankets. lol poor little guy! :( Monday has been good to me... but oh, how I wish it was Friday!!! Actually, I will it was around May 10th so I could take a pregnancy test!!!!!!

lol, May 10th already? That's almost half the month gone! :haha: Can't wait for you to test though! Sorry about your DS and the thunder. Hope you guys have a calm night, I know it can be restless when LO is up and down all night scared! (Well, I can imagine anyway since my Golden Retriever is like that, lol!) Now go to bed!!



RainyMama said:


> Stacey- what is today's craving? I am still thinking about a strawberry smoothie, I think I will probably have to get one! I am excited for your temp tomorrow too, I hope it keeps going up :)
> 
> Molly- I know what you mean, how can we make time go faster?? This is a drag!
> 
> Calasen- I was wondering the same thing as molly, maybe a little bean curiously snuck in on you :) what do you think?
> 
> Lvn- Did you ever go to see your dr after you canceled the other appt? I am sure they could help figure out what is going on.

Today is chocolate, same as yesterday and the day before and the day before that. And somewhere in that mess, throw in some ice cream. It doesn't matter what flavor. Just ice cream please. Cutting out ice cream and cutting back on chocolate SUCKS but I'm gaining too much! I lost 0.2 since last week though so total gained is now 16.8 - should be 12 to 15 according to weight calculator. Trying to eat healthy but I'm starving seriously ALL the time.



Calasen said:


> doubt it as i didn't ovulate at all this month :(

Hope your af arrives soon so you can try Clomid!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- mangoes with salt and pepper! LOL

Molly- you sleeping yet? I love thunder storms! It rains here alot but rarely any thunder! Poor baby! Cant wait for you to test!!!!!!

Mellissa- eat lady!!! Its justified lol ( dunno if that makes sense) lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Believe me, I'm definitely eating!! Today I had two Eggo waffles with peanut butter, a frozen microwave pasta meal, half a medium cheese pizza, four bottles of water, and I'm in class right now but I have a sandwich bag stuffed with strawberries and a cheese quesadilla. Then when I get home, I'll likely have some other kind of pasta or a sandwich or something. I eat CONSTANTLY. I need to work on eating healthier for sure, but I'm vegetarian and I don't like many vegetables so that limits me to cheese, bread, pasta, and fruit...


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, thats a lot of food! 

How do you do it? I would die without my meat lol


----------



## gardenofedens

I've been vegetarian since I was four years old and can't eat meat for psychological reasons. I can't get over the idea about chewing up an animal. I've never had fish or red meat and am not a fan of chicken. I don't remember what turkey tastes like so it's really not a big deal to me. :) I wanted to try to eat meat during the pregnancy but haven't been able to yet. I've tried but it makes me really sick. I don't think my body can digest it anymore since it's been almost 25 years so I last ate any!


----------



## sjones1125

Wow 25 years, thats a long time! That's pretty awesome tho! I don't really like sea food, and i don't eat pork, lol. 

This day is taking forever! It really needs to be over! I cant wait to see what my temp does tomorrow, i have a feeling it'll just go back down lol


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- I go back and forth on whether or not I eat meat. I get very weirded out by the way we raise meat and even obtain dairy in this country specifically. Anyway, I have better peace of mind when I eat those foods at home because I can control what I purchase, it is easier psychologically for me to eat vegan/vegetarian when I eat out, but the options are so limited, and I do like veggies, lol. When I was pregnant with DS I couldn't prepare meat without wanting to vomit so that complicated things! 

I wonder how many dpo I am, I think 6. I am so curious about this cycle! 

Stacey- what kind of fresh fruit grows in Belize? I love to listen to DH describe the mango, guava and papaya that grew near his home in Cuba. Sounds do yummy! Do you speak Spanish with your kids?


----------



## sjones1125

We have the same fruit! I miss home! Yeah i do, they're not that good at it tho. My husband speaks spanish too! We mostly speak spaniSh at home tho. we have got together sometime for dinner!


----------



## sjones1125

Like i suspected! My temp went down, and now i have ewcm? I haven't done any OPK's and i wont lol. I hate waking up in the middle of the night, my temp then was 97.8, after exactly 3 hrs of sleep. Should i chart that one instead? No more ovulation pains either.


----------



## gardenofedens

Well that stinks...I'm glad you stopped with the OPKs for now. If it were me, I'd keep temping until cd30 days. If there is no sustained rise, I'd demand testing and/or provera. And then next cycle, I would only temp. The OPKs are confusing on their own and soy seriously messes with temps. Well, it messed with mine. All of my charts were pretty easy to read except for the one cycle I attempted soy. That one is anyone's guess!!


----------



## sjones1125

I refuse to be as frustrated as I was last cycle, i know i have to give my body some time to get back to normal. I'll just keep temping.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think mellissa's idea is great. Keep temping and then call your dr. 
I think your idea is great, as well. Our bodies are frustrating but they are adjusting after having a device that tricked them into not reproducing! Our bodies are designed to make babies, so I am sure they will find their way back. A little help from a dr or acupuncturist might help it go faster though :)
And staying calm might help support your body to take care of itself.


----------



## RainyMama

Of course if i have another whisper light period i might get pretty frustrated this cycle! I will try to be nice to myself as much as I can, though no matter what happens.


----------



## sjones1125

I'll definitely look into that-Liz.

I'm wondering if this is a very light period I'm having. Its actual blood not just the brown stuff anymore


----------



## RainyMama

Could be, my periods are hardly even heavy enough to require a pad. I wouldn't know they were periods, except that they happen approximately 29 days apart lol.


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, ayyy. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## RainyMama

No symptoms! Which is weird for me, I usually have 300 symptoms by now. I am warm and that's about it. I think the acupuncture is working because I told her that my pms symptoms were quite unbearable and she said she could help with that. I feel pretty great this cycle. But, I don't feel pregnant. :) :shrugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Ohhh maybe thats a good sign! And it helps so you dont try testing too early!!! You test on the 10th right? Ooooo i can't wait! FX'D!


----------



## RainyMama

Haha I hope so! Testing may 10th if no AF, yes. Time is passing very very slowly.


----------



## LVnMommy

AYYY. ITS SO HOT HERE TODAY! well everyday lol its only may 1st and it was 100 degrees! cant wait to see how it is in july--not!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--I say it's AF and we are now cycle buddies! 

LVN--yeah summer is here for sure. We went from 60 to 90 in less than a week. It's HOT out there. I lived in TX for a while and the summers were so brutal. 

Rainy--9 more days until you test!! yeehaw! :coffee: It's taking a while. A whole five seconds went by. lol

I'm still in the boring part of the month where AF is still here so I can't even practice making a baby. :growlmad:


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey, I am beyond ready for your cycle to make up its mind! We need u pregnant! Lol

Lvn- Indiana is considering summer/spring weather. It's been cold... All this week its finally supposed to be in the 80s... But accompanied by rain every day! Blah!

Bbyo- I hope the witch leaves quickly so you can get back to business! I'm expecting may to be very fertile! Lol I just know your BFP is coming soon!! It must!!

Arm, just got up from a nap, and it was delightful. Lol hubby let me sleep while he and DS played trains!! What a wonderful man. Haha I needed it. I'm still not accustomed to this schedule I'm on. Oh, and I'm a whole 3dpo. Lol woo hoo.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies!

It's warm here as well but seems on again off again still. We have a few days of beautiful 80s and then cold, windy, rain and thunderstorms and then gorgeous again. Oh well. I love the sunshine so hopefully it will make up its mind to be summer soon! But not a hot one!! lol

Has anyone heard from dreamers lately? Just wondering how she's doing...

Can't wait for all of you to get your :bfp: !! The ladies over in the other boards aren't nearly as fun, sweet, understanding, and entertaining!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think all you ladies are awesome too!! TTC would be awful it I hadn't found you all.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- i agree! Now sure what cd i'm on tho lol. :cry:

I long for some nice warm weather! WA weather sucks! I was suppose to start walking today and with this rain, there's no way i'm going to.

Molly- I fel asleep on the couch while the kids were playing mario kart. Lol


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- will you please tell me again about how you didn't have any symptoms the cycle that you got your BFP? pretty please. :)

molly and stacey a nap sounds marvelous!

babyo- i know it's taking a while. i am having plenty of opportunity to tap into my zen-ness. 

mellissa and stacey- i would like more sunshine as well, come on sun!


----------



## LVnMommy

I wonder when the hell AF is going to arrive.............. ahh hope soon so we can try hard this month... although practice has been VERY fun past few weeks,,hehe.


----------



## sjones1125

Ladies, do you guys take anything to sleep all night? Like some
Herbal stuff or something? I cant seem to sleep all night, and its messing with my temps!


----------



## OperationBbyO

You can try some tylenol PM but I prefer natural routes, even when not TTC. 

I have to let my inner nurse out. :)

Sleep Hygiene! 

No TV or computer/phone two hours before bed (I'm horrible at sticking to this)
No activities in the bedroom other than sleeping and making babies
Hot bath before bad
Herbal tea (chamomile)
No caffeine after lunch

I also have a candle that I only burn when I'm about to go to bed (lavender)
and I have lavender lotion that I kind of slowly rub in in long strokes.

Amazingly, sent is very powerful. Once you start to associate the scent with sleep it will help you conk out. 

Grown ups can benefit from bed time routines too. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Ohhh that sounds amazing! I do have some
aromatherapy lotions. And i do have my tea, i just realized that! Thanks Bbyo!


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> Mellissa- will you please tell me again about how you didn't have any symptoms the cycle that you got your BFP? pretty please. :)
> 
> molly and stacey a nap sounds marvelous!
> 
> babyo- i know it's taking a while. i am having plenty of opportunity to tap into my zen-ness.
> 
> mellissa and stacey- i would like more sunshine as well, come on sun!

lol, I seriously really didn't have an symptoms!! No sore bbs, not overly hungry, not tired, nothing....every cycle prior I'd had every symptom under the sun and was 100% convinced I was pregnant only to have a visit from :witch: and totally devastate me. The only thing that was different was the crazy amounts of water I was drinking because of the extreme thirst. I was drinking almost a gallon of water per day (and still am!). I've always drank about 3 16.9 fl. oz. bottles of water per day (in addition to other fluids). Now I'm anywhere from 4-6 plus at least 2-3 8oz glasses of milk per day. And I'm always thirsty! Oh and the other thing that was different for me that cycle...every previous cycle I'd had ZERO dry days. I went from bleeding to creamy to watery to creamy to bleeding. The bfp cycle was the only one where I had dry days after ovulation. I think the "common" symptoms are the opposite but my body could never be NORMAL! lol

And remember Ginger? She had the thirst thing too as did BabyDreamers. I haven't heard from Ginger in ages...she never responded to my texts the last couple times so I figured I should let her be. She'll come back to bnb when she's ready...



OperationBbyO said:


> You can try some tylenol PM but I prefer natural routes, even when not TTC.
> 
> I have to let my inner nurse out. :)
> 
> Sleep Hygiene!
> 
> No TV or computer/phone two hours before bed (I'm horrible at sticking to this)
> No activities in the bedroom other than sleeping and making babies
> Hot bath before bad
> Herbal tea (chamomile)
> No caffeine after lunch
> 
> I also have a candle that I only burn when I'm about to go to bed (lavender)
> and I have lavender lotion that I kind of slowly rub in in long strokes.
> 
> Amazingly, sent is very powerful. Once you start to associate the scent with sleep it will help you conk out.
> 
> Grown ups can benefit from bed time routines too. lol

Wow BabyO, I bet you sleep like a baby!! hmm, or like a rock anyway since Abigail has started keeping me up all night long! lol. I don't usually need any help in the sleeping department though - I'm a super heavy sleeper anyway. If I have trouble falling asleep, I turn on some music for a few minutes.

BUT....Jones, this is for you - When I was temping and getting extra anxious about seeing what my temp would do the following morning, I woke up every few hours all night long. I'd always take my temp and make a mental note for the morning. It sounds like that's what you've been doing as well. My solution was to stop temping for two cycles back to back except for the five days around ovulation so I could catch the surge so I'd temp from about CD13 to 18. Obviously that doesn't work for you right now since your cycle is still all wacky but it's something to consider? Maybe if you get to CD30, you can request more testing or Provera again and then next cycle you can go all natural. No temping, no OPKs, no soy, not even timed BDing. Just to give yourself a cycle to relax....? Easier said than done, I know! :haha:


----------



## Calasen

I struggle to sleep too but have found johnsons dreamy skin a wonder!! it really helps you sleep and gives you a gorgous soft feeling to skin :)

not sure you can get in the states though

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262790215&sc_cmp=pcp_GSF_61530420


----------



## taurusmom05

Just a quick good morning to my fave TTC ladies from my phone! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Molly!

Stacey- how'd you sleep last night? 

Calasen- I have used a similar lotion, it smelled really nice.

Mellissa- it is very strange that my breasts are not tender at all and they are always tender at this time. I wish I was more thirsty! I am my regular amount of thirsty, I think. 
Here is some tmi, one noticeable difference this cycle is the amount of gas I have had for 3 days, it is disgusting. But it could be something in my diet. I feel bad for DH!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Hope you have a good day too!!!

Liz- I went to bed around 10, woke up at 3:30 (the dog woke me up lol) took my temp and went back to sleep, Then the kids woke me up at around 6. *sigh* [email protected] you poor thing. 

Calasen- Thank you!!! I will look and see :)

Mellissa- I think I'm going to start now, I get stressed out with BD'ing because i'm not sure if i'm fertile or not. I think I'm just going to stop timing it..and do with...well whenever. I don't think we could go a month without lol. and the spotting isn't helping :(...so we haven't been at it like we usually are.

afm- well, what do you think of my chart ladies? Do you guys know how to drive a stick shift? I really wish I knew how! Dh said he'll teach me but, He's very impatient and he makes me nervous lol. He bought a tent trailer so he has to go pick it up Friday((we're going on our fist camping trip this weekend)), which means he'll be taking the van...and I can't drive his car. So now I have to ask my FIL or SIL to take my son to school. Which i really don't want to do, It's always a chore for them to help us with anything. I might just ask out neighbour. He's really nice (old guy) and has offered to help with transportation if we really need it. 
-My boobies have been throbbing some, started last night. and I'm sooo tired! Hope you lovely ladies have a good day!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> Just a quick good morning to my fave TTC ladies from my phone! Hope everyone has a great day!

Morning! :) Have a great day!



RainyMama said:


> Hi Molly!
> 
> Stacey- how'd you sleep last night?
> 
> Calasen- I have used a similar lotion, it smelled really nice.
> 
> Mellissa- it is very strange that my breasts are not tender at all and they are always tender at this time. I wish I was more thirsty! I am my regular amount of thirsty, I think.
> Here is some tmi, one noticeable difference this cycle is the amount of gas I have had for 3 days, it is disgusting. But it could be something in my diet. I feel bad for DH!

lol, yea, the gassiness is awful. I didn't have noticeable gas that I recall but I sure do now. OMG. My poor DH. :haha:



sjones1125 said:


> Molly- Hope you have a good day too!!!
> 
> Liz- I went to bed around 10, woke up at 3:30 (the dog woke me up lol) took my temp and went back to sleep, Then the kids woke me up at around 6. *sigh* [email protected] you poor thing.
> 
> Calasen- Thank you!!! I will look and see :)
> 
> Mellissa- I think I'm going to start now, I get stressed out with BD'ing because i'm not sure if i'm fertile or not. I think I'm just going to stop timing it..and do with...well whenever. I don't think we could go a month without lol. and the spotting isn't helping :(...so we haven't been at it like we usually are.
> 
> afm- well, what do you think of my chart ladies? Do you guys know how to drive a stick shift? I really wish I knew how! Dh said he'll teach me but, He's very impatient and he makes me nervous lol. He bought a tent trailer so he has to go pick it up Friday((we're going on our fist camping trip this weekend)), which means he'll be taking the van...and I can't drive his car. So now I have to ask my FIL or SIL to take my son to school. Which i really don't want to do, It's always a chore for them to help us with anything. I might just ask out neighbour. He's really nice (old guy) and has offered to help with transportation if we really need it.
> -My boobies have been throbbing some, started last night. and I'm sooo tired! Hope you lovely ladies have a good day!!!

good luck Jones...

Yes, I can drive a manual. My dad made me learn before he'd let me drive an automatic. Plus my first car was a manual until I was about 20. I have a benign tumor in my left knee that rubs against my knee cap though so I avoid driving stick shifts now because of the excessive movement needed from my knee - it just becomes too painful after a few days. :( I will require my kids learn to drive stick though. My DH can't and it drives me crazy because he drives with his right foot on the gas and left foot on the brake so it's quite the jerky car ride! He's gotten loads better since we met and I started harassing him about it but I don't want my kids to drive like that!!


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- That's awesome! I think I might just suck it up and have DH teach me. I hate asking anyone from his family for help.

IF I get a high temp tomorrow then It shows I ovulated on the 18th!!! Which I honestly think I did!!!!

***UPDATE***
This OPK is definitely negative!!! This is the lightest it's been!!! I'm happy lol[IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/8e859386.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OperationBbyO

The nightmares!!! Lol that is for sure negative!! 

Rainy--the only symptom I had was extreme thirst, followed by extreme slobber. None of the normal stuff for me!


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey, you need a fertility monitor! That would help you decide if you are fertile or not, however I enjoy trying to decipher other peoples pee sticks :)

BTW I also know how to drive a stick. My mom made me learn at 16, similar to mellissa... However I still prefer automatic. It's been a long time so I may be rusty next time I hop into a stick shift vehicle! Lol

Liz, you are pregnant. Period. I refuse to believe otherwise :)

How's everyone doin today? I just got home from work, already picked up DS from my mom's... Trying to decide whats for dinner! 4dpo, no symptoms to report. Pretty boring over here!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I Agree! Rainy - you must be pregnant!!


----------



## RainyMama

Haha thanks mellissa and molly! I sure feel UN pregnant. 

Stacey- I think your chart looks great for ovulating cd18, absolutely! Yay!

My sister's beta was not good Monday- it was 26 and the dr was quite pessimistic. She had another test today and it was 85, so it tripled in 48 hours. We are so happy but the nurse was not, they are not happy with how low it is so will keep testing every 2 days. She is 16/17 dpo. I feel very optimistic and maybe I am a fool but I am going to keep our spirits up, there is no denying that her levels went way up compared to monday!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- it does doesn't it! My temp will probably go back down tomorrow lol. 
I'm really trying to stay positive :(

I THINK YOU'RE PREGGO TOO!

Keeping my fingers crossed for your sister, do keep us posted!


----------



## gardenofedens

That does seem really low Rainy. I hope everything is okay with your sister's pregnancy! Could she maybe have ovulated late?


----------



## RainyMama

Yes she could have ovulated late. of course we can't tell when she implanted either. Could have been as late as 12 dpo as I understand it and that could explain the low number.


----------



## sjones1125

Sleepy time tea anyone? :D


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - I agree, if your temp continues to rise I think you ovulated! Finally! Now your getting somewhere. I learnt to drive a manual, then hired a car a few years later, didn't realise until I went to drive off that it was an automatic -could I work or how to make it go? No! I had to go back in to the shop and ask to be shown! I felt like a complete fool. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it quick, you just need someone who isn't going to freak out when you inevitably stall it a few ti mes.

Liz -excited for you. Really hope its your month!

AFM - what a week! I had my scan yesterday at 6+3, the latest I could possibly fit it in before leaving. No heartbeat visible, pregnancy smaller than it should be, measuring a tiny 0.25cm. Embryo size correlates to 5+6, gestational sac measures 5+4. Sonographer was trying to reassure and tell me I'm probably just not as far along a I thought but my dates are definate and I couldnt have implanted late because I got my 1st +hpt at cd22. Either baby has died or is just growing more slowly than the average. I really hope its the second one! I was feeling very down after ultrasound and had a little cry in the car on the way home but since then im thinking theres a good chance everything will be ok . Im sure all babies dont grow that predictably. 
,sorry to ramble on!
I'm trying not to let it put me off this exam, I'm in melbourne now, exam at weekend, won't be back to get a 2nd ultrasound until I'm 9 weeks. Its just bad timing!


----------



## Calasen

babydreamers said:


> Stacey - I agree, if your temp continues to rise I think you ovulated! Finally! Now your getting somewhere. I learnt to drive a manual, then hired a car a few years later, didn't realise until I went to drive off that it was an automatic -could I work or how to make it go? No! I had to go back in to the shop and ask to be shown! I felt like a complete fool. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it quick, you just need someone who isn't going to freak out when you inevitably stall it a few ti mes.
> 
> Liz -excited for you. Really hope its your month!
> 
> AFM - what a week! I had my scan yesterday at 6+3, the latest I could possibly fit it in before leaving. No heartbeat visible, pregnancy smaller than it should be, measuring a tiny 0.25cm. Embryo size correlates to 5+6, gestational sac measures 5+4. Sonographer was trying to reassure and tell me I'm probably just not as far along a I thought but my dates are definate and I couldnt have implanted late because I got my 1st +hpt at cd22. Either baby has died or is just growing more slowly than the average. I really hope its the second one! I was feeling very down after ultrasound and had a little cry in the car on the way home but since then im thinking theres a good chance everything will be ok . Im sure all babies dont grow that predictably.
> ,sorry to ramble on!
> I'm trying not to let it put me off this exam, I'm in melbourne now, exam at weekend, won't be back to get a 2nd ultrasound until I'm 9 weeks. Its just bad timing!

oh honey :( good luck in exam and sending all the good wishes i can your way that the babys just a little shy and not showing you they are really there XXX


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- ginger had an early ultra sound as well and had lots of worries because those tiny babies are just do TINY in the beginning. 
I think as beanie grows he/she will show him/herself to be just fine and growing at their own pace!! Not at a pace determined by a textbook. :hugs: we are here if you start to feel scared or sad. More :hugs: just in case you need them :)


----------



## gardenofedens

babydreamers said:


> Stacey - I agree, if your temp continues to rise I think you ovulated! Finally! Now your getting somewhere. I learnt to drive a manual, then hired a car a few years later, didn't realise until I went to drive off that it was an automatic -could I work or how to make it go? No! I had to go back in to the shop and ask to be shown! I felt like a complete fool. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it quick, you just need someone who isn't going to freak out when you inevitably stall it a few ti mes.
> 
> Liz -excited for you. Really hope its your month!
> 
> AFM - what a week! I had my scan yesterday at 6+3, the latest I could possibly fit it in before leaving. No heartbeat visible, pregnancy smaller than it should be, measuring a tiny 0.25cm. Embryo size correlates to 5+6, gestational sac measures 5+4. Sonographer was trying to reassure and tell me I'm probably just not as far along a I thought but my dates are definate and I couldnt have implanted late because I got my 1st +hpt at cd22. Either baby has died or is just growing more slowly than the average. I really hope its the second one! I was feeling very down after ultrasound and had a little cry in the car on the way home but since then im thinking theres a good chance everything will be ok . Im sure all babies dont grow that predictably.
> ,sorry to ramble on!
> I'm trying not to let it put me off this exam, I'm in melbourne now, exam at weekend, won't be back to get a 2nd ultrasound until I'm 9 weeks. Its just bad timing!

Aw Dreamers, I'm sure everything will be fine. The early scans are so scary - everyone I know who had one before 8 weeks has had a scare that turned out fine. Good luck on your exams!


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers, when I was preggo with DS, I had the exact thing happen to me!!!!! Craziness! I was, according to dates, 6 weeks or so, and when I had a scan they said he was measuring 4 or so... And they said I might of had a blighted ovum! Went back a couple weeks later to see him doing just fine :) thinking of you!!


----------



## sjones1125

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Dreamers- Good luck on your exams!! I'm sure everything will be fine! **praying**


----------



## gardenofedens

ARGH!!! Your temp is supposed to stay UP jones!!!! WTH!?!? My heart dropped when I saw your chart :(


----------



## sjones1125

My chart is so flipping messed up! I'm sooo tired of this spotting! I think I'm giving myself a break on ttc. I'll just keep temping to see what my cycles are like and when they get back to whatever 'normal' is. We're going camping this weekend so that'll hopefully get my mind of babies. I always wake up in the middle of the night, between 1-3 and I temp then and then again when I open my eyes around 5. ughhhh!!!

Mellissa- Which temp do you think I should use? the one's i get around 1-3 are always higher. and I do get my 3-4 hours of sleep. you think I should stick to that one?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers I think it will all be just fine. Medical people get their panties in a wad over dumb stuff all the time! 

Jones--I will no longer complain about my cycle. Your cycle is a nightmare!! That's so not fair!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'd use the temp which comes after you've had the most consecutive/restful sleep but make a note of both in the notes section just in case...


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- Tell me about it :cry:

Mellissa- Thanks. I think I'm going to start going to bed earlier. I usually go to bed at 10 or so..sometimes even 11. And I might just set my alarm. Just to get in the routine.


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks ladies, really appreciate the reassurance. I'm going to try not to stress as that won't help. I'll keep you updated if anything happens white I'm away. 

Stacey -i agree you should take a break before your body drives you nuts! Just maybe note bleeding down for a month or two. If th ey sort themselves out then start timing bd again, if they don't see a specialist. Its impossible to time bd with your cycles the way they are -only option is regular bd throughout cycle. I really hope your cycles sort themselves out or else you just get a lucky bfp!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok i have a question for you ladies, my stepsister has been ttc #2 coming up on her 11th cycle. ((sigh)) she is thinking of trying soy iso's ,, anyone had luck with these. I say for her to tough it out till the 1 year+ to get clomid but she wants to try this first!


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> Ok i have a question for you ladies, my stepsister has been ttc #2 coming up on her 11th cycle. ((sigh)) she is thinking of trying soy iso's ,, anyone had luck with these. I say for her to tough it out till the 1 year+ to get clomid but she wants to try this first!


Jessica- Sorry to hear about your sister. I tried soy for the first time at the beginning of my cycle...It hasn't really done much for me except for really strong O pains around cd13. No sign of me ovulating yet, But then again I had a 85+ cd last cycles, O around days 60 or so I think.. So If I do ovulate any time soon..then It definitely worked for me..but as it is now it hasn't. Also does your sister ovulate at all, does she have somewhat of a 'normal" cycle? If she does it might just cause more harm than good. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I agree with Jones. I tried one cycle of soy and it messed up my cycle more than it helped. My temps were all crazy. FF couldn't determine when I ovulated based on temps and it either shortened my LP or made it really long or I possibly had a chemical? No idea really. It was a CRAZY cycle. I definitely won't be using them again.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I am so sorry that your cycle is so unpredictable. I can imagine you must be super frustrated! Do you think you might find acupuncture relaxing? It has greatly improved my pms symptoms. I have heard it is helpful to regulate cycles. For me it is relaxing, like taking a nap. 

Mellisaa- what are you eating today? :)

Babyo- how are you doing? Feeling better?

Molly- how are your guys handling your new job?

Lvn- did you take another test yet?

Calasen- AF shown for you?

Me- I am feeling low and blah. There is some family drama going on and though I am much less irritable this cycle, as AF's due date draws nearer I am becoming tearful and feel quite delicate. Work is strange and chaotic. I want my assistant to go home so I can cry at my desk if the mood strikes!
10 dpo today, breasts not sore, no cramping (though had some sharp pinching yesterday), felt nauseated today but was while upset and that's normal for me. AF due monday!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- sorry to hear you're having family issues :hugs: i hate those! And they can be very stressful! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm trying really hard to not let it bother me. I plan on enjoying our camping trip. And as soon as the kids go to bed I'll bring out the wine lol. I haven't had more than 1/2 glass of wine in a while because i've been woryying about temping. Not today!!!! I really need a few glasses. Hubby should be home around 8. He stayed in portland after work and will drive to corvalis to get the tent trailer. So i should be nice and toasty when he gets home LOL! Us being on different schedules really screws up with our alone time. 

What's your plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## LVnMommy

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I am so sorry that your cycle is so unpredictable. I can imagine you must be super frustrated! Do you think you might find acupuncture relaxing? It has greatly improved my pms symptoms. I have heard it is helpful to regulate cycles. For me it is relaxing, like taking a nap.
> 
> Mellisaa- what are you eating today? :)
> 
> Babyo- how are you doing? Feeling better?
> 
> Molly- how are your guys handling your new job?
> 
> Lvn- did you take another test yet?
> 
> Calasen- AF shown for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE I taken a test???????? LOL ONLY ABOUT 10!!! my husband says i might need to see a therapist soon about peeing on sticks,, I have decided to throw them out as soon as the time is up on on the to read,, for some reason i have horrble evap lines . I know for sure im not Pregnant. I have an appointment in 2 weeks with a new OBGYN. I delivered both my kiddos in an Army hospital before with midwifes (military dosnt dish out a OBGYN unless your high risk lol!) so took me a while to find one i think ill like:) Hopefully AF will show up so we can try again!!! As for my step seeester i didnt even know she was ttc that long, (not really close) but when I told her we were she dished it all out to me LOL,, She has fairly normal cycles she did start temping 2 cycles back though,, and i couldnt give her any advice on that cause i dont.
> 
> 
> Welllll my last two finals are monday then its strictly babymaking for me!
> 
> WOW i have really rambled today sorry!!


----------



## sjones1125

I know I said I wasn't going to, But I went pee and and it looked pretty concentrated so I thought ehh, WTH LOL...and this is what I got! Could my body be trying again? I'm sorry guys..don't mean to be posting these all the time.[IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/e8ce4c65.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think it is positive! I hope this is it! Stay RELAXED! Hehe, I wasn't very relaxed as I typed that. 
Don't feel bad about posting too many pics, it is why we are here. Date night with hubby, we are going to see a romantic chick flick at a fancy movie theater, then Saturday building raised beds for the garden, gotta hurry cuz it is getting late!

Lvn- I would've tested like mad as well. Make sure to let us know what the OB says.

My sister's hcg is up again and the dr is happy!! Yay! She is pregnant!!
I feel much better than earlier cuz I had a BIG cry and got it all out :)


----------



## sjones1125

WOOHOOO!!! Glad for your Sister! Sounds like a lot of fun Liz! Have fun!!!!

Well so much for having some fun tonight, The lights on the trailer aren't working and it's almost dark..So Dh is staying in Portland again :( Oh well, I'm trying to relax...I'll even go to bed early lol.


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- remember how I thought your last one looked aaaalmost positive? Well this one definitely is positive!!! Blaring! I think your body probably tried but maybe had some trouble getting out the gate...and tried again! This is it!

I have no been home all day long... Will post a proper message when I get home later. I'm off tomorrow so I can stay up late. Hehehe


----------



## taurusmom05

P.s. my first month using opks, mine did that... Got almost positive, then very negative... then BAM! Positive!!


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Molly!! I hope this is it! My cp doesnt seem to fertile tho!


----------



## taurusmom05

Well, they said u can o 12-36 hours after a positive ... U never know what u may find in the next couple days!!! :) :) :)


----------



## sjones1125

This is true! How are you feeling?


----------



## RainyMama

Someone I know might be currently watching back to back episodes of one born every minute. Ahem. It might be me.


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, I'm still in bed! It was light out around 5 ughhh! I wish i had a tv in my room!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- My son woke up at 5:45 and I was up till 1 watching One Boen Every Minute and crying for all the babies. I am a stupid mommy! I knew he would wake up early. I might have a tiny bit of extra coffee today. 

Hey guys- what can we do to make sure if AF shows we do something really special for ourselves? I want something to look forward to!


----------



## sjones1125

What channel is that on? I'm watching my spanish soaps now lol. It seems pretty late and its not even 8! The sun is out! I always stay up late and regret in the morning lol. Hmmm, I have no idea Liz :( i'm horrible coming up with ideas!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies! I'm doing good, just busy busy! Still feeling like I'm adjusting. Lol I'm 7dpo today and not feeling much of anything. Where is everyone else in their cycle??

Liz, what a good idea. If af comes for me I'm going to get a manicure/pedicure. That always makes me feel relaxed and a bit refreshed... But often times I feel guilty for splurging on myself... So I will this time if the witch swoops in!


----------



## sjones1125

I just got my Ovulite in the mail, and off course I had to test it! It asked to test first thing in the morning, But I had to try it...and here is the first pic...Half ferning! We're fixing to go camping in a few, But thought I'd share it this pic first :)

[IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/24159b2f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- that is really super cool! One born every minute is on lifetime. It is about babies being born :)

Molly- I was just telling my mom that I will get a manicure and/or pedicure if AF shows! Too bad we can't go together.


----------



## sjones1125

It is pretty awesome huh? Oooo a pedi and mani sound really good! I might just do the same lol! I might have to check out that show Liz, i love watching those shows! The day started out really nice, and now its raining! Ughhhh! I'm still planning on enjoying camping!


----------



## Calasen

I'm still waiting on the :witch: but all the stress over wedding stuff atm isnt helping at all.


----------



## taurusmom05

That's a pretty cool pic, stacey!! When are you suppose to O, according to those??

I love shows about babies being born! Or babies in general! At work, when i have a moment of down time, I research the birthing center at the hospital and day dream about how that day will go down for me. Lol Im a crazy person. DH and i have been trying to figure out names already. Lololol


----------



## RainyMama

Babies.
Sigh.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think I'm in love with the fern thing!


----------



## sjones1125

Me too! I would probably love it more if i had full on ferning today! But nada.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies just stopping by to say hi in between studying// SO NO AF GRRRR.!! Hurry up witch!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies, must be getting close to testing surely? Living mommy, good luck with your exam

Afm update: my exam s this weekend was the most stressful thing ive ever done. I was literally shaking with fear! Yesterday morning before the last exam I had a tiny bit of brown spotting, but no more since then. Passed the exams and am staying positive that my little bean is ok
Its not over until the fat lady sings. I'm in melbourne visiting a lovely friend so starting to relax


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lots of prayers for my friend L. She has been struggling with infertility for 3 years and has had two blighted ovums. She is 9 weeks again and started spotting bright red blood today. She has never made it past 9 weeks before. She deserves a baby dangit!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sorry about the non ferning!! Darnit!

Dreamers- I am very eager to test but waiting to be late which is Wednesday, test day if I make it that far, is Thursday!! But, I feel very much like AF is on her way. 

All ladies- help, please help me not tO test! I can not possibly tolerate seeing a bfn.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- your friend is officially in my prayers.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- prayers are being said.

Liz- DONTTTttt! Test! 

Afm- ferning again!!! It seems its better for me to test after lunch sometime. I think its full ferning... Only half of the little scope has them, but they're long and pretty! Its not all scatterd.... Just all on one side. Lets see what my temps do for the next few days.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo- thinking of your friend! :(

Seems af is coming...same creamy cm I get every time a few days before... Dull cramps, emotional pms....blah. whatever. Girlie parts, you suck.

Hows everyone else doing today???


----------



## sjones1125

Awww Molly! That sucks!! Lets not give up hope yet tho!!!

Well i'm just hoping these days ho by fast so I can be over with this cycle too!! I will not be taking soy next month! When do you guys think I should ask for provera?


----------



## gardenofedens

hi everyone! Hope you're all having a great weekend. Sorry to hear about the af symptoms taurus. Rainy, so glad to hear your sister's hcg is increasing. Dreamers, try not to worry about the spotting. LOTS of the ladies in first-try had spotting and are having healthy babies. Hope you did well on your exam! Jones, that ferning thing is awesome. Hope it clears things up for you! I think with your positive OPK and ferning, hopefully you won't need to start provera! :) But I'd say if you start getting negative OPKs and no ferning, I'd wait 12-14 days and then start the provera if no positive hpt.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Mellissa! I'm obcessed with this little toy!! Good thing i can't run out of saliva hahaha


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- that little gadget is Sooo cool!!!! Lol 

Af symptoms suck. Ugh. I don't wanna see her, but I'm feeling like I do every time right before her arrival. I wish I could punch her in the face but that would just hurt ME instead. Lol news headline 'woman sent to hospital from punching herself repeatedly in vagina'


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- imagine what your co workers would say! Don't you work at the hospital :) hehehe


----------



## gardenofedens

LMAO Taurus :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hahaha! You're too funny Molly!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lol thanks guys... I feel like I'm losing it some days! Hehe

Much more af cramps today. Feeling down. Only 3 more days til testing day, unless af shows between now and then.
Liz, if you test early, so am I!! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Keeping my fingers crossed you girls!!!!!!!

So I just went and got a pedicure, it was so fun!!
And i'm not spotting anymore.


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I can't test early, a bfn will make me cry, I just know it. 

Stacey- your body likes pedicures, pedicures= no spotting!

No AF for me yet (due sometime between now and wednesday)! Please please please let there be a bean in there! Please!


----------



## sjones1125

So I guess this is what full ferning looks like!!! wo00hoo!!! [IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/1a3130df.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey that is super cool. Thanks for sharing the image. Does that mean you are ovulating?


----------



## sjones1125

I'm not sure lol, I think it could be a day or two, or sometimes it happens when you are..But since this is the first cycle using it, I'm not sure how my body works. I guess i'll just have to wait and see. I'm not really stressing out any more tho...


----------



## gardenofedens

that's great jones!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ahhhh! So between no AF showing and having to wait until 12 tomorrow for my fate((final grades)) I'm going crazy!! I think a glass of wine will suit! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- i know you do the cp thingy, i have a quick question. Does it change positions for you throughout the day? As it is right now, mine feels lind of longish hard and closed lol. 

Jessica- more like a bottle! Lol. Hope af shows for you soon!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- my cervical position changes throughout the day, also. I am not sure what that means, indecisive cervix???? Hehe

Good luck with your final grades, lvn, hope it's good news


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones---the ferns don't give me nightmares! I can imagine an entire art gallery full of your fern images! lol

AFM...CD10 today. Operation Bby O officially begins again tomorrow. The BD schedule is
CD11
CD13
CD14
CD15
CD16
CD17
Start progesterone the night of CD17.

I have blood work on CD21 (since CD22, 7dpo for me, is a Saturday)
More biopsies on May 17th
I have another MW appt on May 22th where she is going to go over all my charts.

I want a baby!!

As for my friend L, she finally, finally, finally has an actual baby in her tummy! She is 9 weeks today. I am over the moon for her!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- I'm glad :), And I'm very happy for your friend!!!! You're plan sounds right on!!! 

afm- my temp was pretty high, BUT I did drink like half a bottle of wine :cry: So not sure if it was the wine that gave me a high temp. one was 98.4, and the other 98, SO now to wait again!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello!! Today is a GOOD day! Got my grades in :):):) and seeing OB tomorrow @ 300 to discuss no AF & to double check it's ok to try!! I have 3 weeks off starting today!!! Whoo hoo . Gonna spend it with my kiddos today cleaning house!


----------



## sjones1125

Woohoo Jessica! Can't wait to hear what the doctor says!! Good luck!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi all of my favorite ladies- I responded last night but my post was eaten by the BnB monster. 

Babyo- good plan! I can't believe it is almost o time for you again! Balliday is almost over.

Stacey- you probably knew this was coming... What is your cm like?

Lvn- I am eager to hear about your appointment!!

Molly- on your behalf I have asked AF to stay away! There could be a bean I there, lots of women feel like AF is coming and then she never shows, hope that is the case for you.

AFM- I am not out yet. Today is cd30 and no AF, seems she should be here by now. If no AF tomorrow I will buy an hpt after work. I am very nervous because I feel like I really have a chance this time, but I don't want the dream to be over if the test is negative. I am scared!
Symptoms? I am drinking tons of water, my mouth tastes strange, I want to cry all the time, and my boobs are very slightly tender.
Finges crossed :/


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- it sounds very promising!!!!!! I ammm soooooo keeping my fingers crossed!!!!
My cm seems more like creamy. I'm honestly not hoping for much.... I know that tomorrow my temp is going back down. 

Molly- when are you testing?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I hope you're wrong about your temp.

Thank you for crossing your fingers!


----------



## sjones1125

Me too Liz!

Legs, toes, fingers and whatever else I can cross!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz I can't wait to see your positive hpt!!!!!

Stacey- how's it going?!

Bbyo- I bet your plan gets you nice and knocked up! Can't wait!

Afm, tested today at 10dpo, could possibly be 11dpo. Bfn. Af is soooo about to come right in, I feel as if she is gonna be here any sec! I KNOW these cramps all too well! Boo!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- that sucks!!!!!! :( i'm still hoping af stays away tho!

I'm ok, just finished making strawberry smoothies for me and my lil monsters. Hubby's home today so we're just hanging out.


----------



## taurusmom05

ok guys, so im training on 2nd shift right now, in case i ever need to fill in for anyone. its 10pm here and SO slow! so I decided to pop in on you guys!

cramping is really not letting up. UHH if af is coming, she needs to just hurry and get here already so i can feel better. i am really sad, as i thought for sure i would get pregnant this month. i do not want to move on to TTC month #9! :( maybe im all wrong, maybe i wont get a positive until 12dpo, or even 14dpo. pls pls pls... but i really doubt it. she is COMING!!


----------



## sjones1125

Awww! I'm really sorry Molly! Why oh why can't this be easier???!!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

OHH Rainy--- someone else might be watching back to back episodes of one born every minute!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I wish I hadn't watched all of my DVR'd episodes, that show is so awesome! 

AFM- Today is CD1! I'm sad this is not "our cycle" but looking forward, not back. 

Goal this cycle is to have lots of sex and get some soft cups to keep everything in there. Sorry, gross. Hehe.

Have a great morning, ladies.


----------



## Calasen

sooo cute, found this as a way to tell a child about their future siblings sex :) piccy


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hubby got a referral for a SA. I don't know when the appointment is yet but it's one more piece of information we'll have. He also psyched himself out last night so no BDing for us. :(

I'm so sorry that all you ladies either got AF or think she's coming. I feel like we should change the name of our thread to "Long Term, Crazy Evil Cycles, TTC Post Mirena"

I'm a little sad that I'm off cycle from everyone now. ~sniffle~


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am sad that our cycles are not in sync as well. I think when I first started posting we were very similar. We have both had some wacky f-in cycles since then. Agreed about the proposed named of this thread.

No pressure Molly, but you seriously have to be pregnant because we need a positive! Need not want!!!

Back to Babyo- my hubby is very nervous about his sperm. I hope it is not the issue because he haaaaaates all things doctor/hospital/clinic. I hope DH feels better and you get some action tonight!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I'm sorry! This really flippin sucks!!! Soft cups sound like a great Idea! :hugs:

BByo- FX'd that you guys get good results!!! 

afm: I'm soo bummed!!! I am so sick and tired of not knowing what my body is doing!!! It's been 4 months since I got off Mirena, I would think things would be getting a little better for me and ALL of us!!!! I feel like crap today!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- your chart is very messed up. I am sorry you are sad. Can I just say that I think you are doing everything right? And, you are doing as much as you can, we all are great pre mamas, taking good care of our bodies, in stable relationships. No one here is heavily drinking or over caffeinating, we are all doing something one way or another to know when we ovulate. 
Stacey- I am nervous about pcos for you and I think you should talk to you dr again ASAP. 
:hugs:
Group hug!


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo-i wish we were all on the same cycle!! We really need to work on this. hehe its ok thought bc we are all rooting for you, hard core!!!!!

liz- again, so sorry about CD1. BOO!!! I will be letting your af know she has overstayed her welcome and is no longer allowed to return... for at least about 10 mos or so.

stacey- i want u knocked up, now :) you really are doing everything you can right now... I agree with Liz... I think you should make another appt. and ask about pcos.

afm, cramping hard core still... just waiting for af to make her appearance. I am working another 2nd shift tonight to learn some things they dont do on my first shift... so, I am just hoping she holds out and doesnt show in the middle of my shift. wearing a liner just in case!! took another test today... I am 11/12dpo... bfn. im just waiting waiting waiting... so i can move on to my next cycle!


----------



## sjones1125

I think I'll call today, she just doesn't think its been long enough to give my body time to get back to 'normal'. Maybe i should just ask for provera again and take it sooner than cd 40+ like she wants too. You guys think i should give it more time? Next cycle i will not be taking anything!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok OB wrote me a script for provera. Take for 10 days if no AF then said to come back ASAP. Soooo anyone have experience with provera????


----------



## OperationBbyO

I don't have any experience with it at all. Sometimes though I think it would be nice to not see AF every 24/25 days. At this rate I'll be cycled back around with Rainy and Taurus in no time! lol


I"m back on my health kick. We got our first box of CSA food today. I have to say, there are a lot of weird veggies in there that I've never seen. Tonight we had radishes baked in cinnamon and honey. I've never eaten a radish. It was weird. 

I'm going to start making homemade bread again too. I might as well go all out for TTC. It's clearly going to take a while.


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- I took provera last month to kick start my period. I didn't get any side effects from them, took them right before bed. 

Bbyo- I hate radish! Lol but I love homemade bread. I always make some. 

I called the NP and she was suppose to call me back, haven't heard from her tho. But i already can hear what she's gonna tell me!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well I guess ill see how it goes// Feeling prettttttty down about having to take the provera I just dont know whats going on with my body and it really fusterates me!!! At this point i feel like my TTC is going to be put on hold forever. Well thats all just stopped by to complain/whine!


----------



## sjones1125

Made my appointment for may 30th. Thats the earliest she can see me! Blahhh


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- could you speak with her over the phone to get advice as to what you should do until then? May 30th is sooooo far away!

Babyo- I have been on a similar kick, though cd1 is always my whatever I want to eat day, had Chinese food tonight :)
I have been thinking about signing up for a csa, as well. So far I have just been spending a zillion dollars at whole foods type stores. 

I would love if we all start sharing what we are serving for dinner- I need some inspiration for new dishes :) and while we are at it, what does everyone have for breakfast?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- i did, she didn't have much to say but my diet and excercise. They put me on a waiting list tho, if anyone cancels they'll call me.

Hmm breakfast- waffles with butter and cheese( dutch cheese) lol, oatmeal or a pear if i'm not too hungry, bagel, home made flour tortillas with butter or homeade fried beans(my favorite!) OJ, coffee.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Carnation instant breakfast and a banana or an apple. I'm always running late and that's all I have time to cram in while I'm running to work. I usually eat while we are driving in. DH and I commute together. We work like three buildings away from each other on campus. It's nice because I walk by his building all the time so I get to stop in and give him mid-day smooches. 

It took us an hour, but we finally identified the super weird looking veggie: garlic scapes. No idea what that is!


----------



## taurusmom05

If I have time, a waffle with fresh strawberries... Or ill make a fruit n fat free yogurt bowl. If I don't have time, I love the carnation instant breakfast, too... And a bagel or banana.

So af has not shown yet, won't be testing tomorrow, as I think she will be coming in on me. I work 730a-4p so hopefully ill be nice and distracted. Still cramping :( a tiny place inside of me hopes I'm on of those people that don't get a positives until 14/15dpo. Lol my LP is anywhere from 10-12, and I typically have a 28-31 day cycle. It's after midnight and I'm on CD31 now... So she could show today or Friday. Pls stay away!!

I'll keep u guys posted. Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi guys - 
Just popping my head to let you know I'm thinking of all of you. So sorry TTC is not going well this month. I hope your not getting too down about things.

AFM - still spotting, still tiny amounts. No cramps. Staying positive. I love cereal with blueberries for breakfast


----------



## sjones1125

I just love seeing the patterns on this one! Its never been this much in the mornings, which is Pretty exciting. https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/55aae04a.jpg


----------



## taurusmom05

CD1... Enough said :(


----------



## sjones1125

:hugs: i'm sorry Molly, looks like this isn't our month :( 

Do you have a plan for this cycle?


----------



## OperationBbyO

So.....DH got a script for viagra this morning. The stress of TTC is causing some problems with his manly parts. I'm not exactly sure how I feel about this yet. I hate that I'm stressing him out so much with all my problems, but I'm glad he got some help.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- sounds like DH is very committed to TTC. Hopefully the thought of having it around just in case will be enough to relieve the pressure for him. However I look forward to whatever hilarious ttc funny comes out of this, should he decide to take it :)

Stacey- as usual I am hoping for ovulation!!!! Love that ferning!

Molly- :( I am sorry. I am in a small amount of shock seems like we have 0.0 BFPs to report and it positively sucks to be us right now!

Dreamers- I am so happy to have you rooting for us!

All- thanks for sharing your breakfasts, I often have a protein bar and 1/2 cup of coffee with 1/2 cup of milk. 
Now, what's for dinner? We are having Dover sole, quinoa and a salad of lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## LVnMommy

WELL TODAY IS CD 1 FINALLY !! AF ARRIVED! 


I am not feeling like myself at all today!!! this af is going to be hell! Im weepy,sad, emotional! EHHH 

BUT HEYYY taurus we can be cycle buddies now ! Lol


----------



## frybaby2012

Well after reading 400 pages I decided to register as a member :) 

A short story. I had the mirena put in July 2009 after #3. I never had an AF while the Mirena was in but I did develop the worst rash on my leg that would not go away despite all prescribed creams. Sister mentioned to me it could be hormones so I decided to give it a shot. We were not talking about another baby but was not careful and if I dont get a BFP this month I think we will def be ttc.

Anway mirena was removed 3/22. 3/23-3/24 had removal bleeding. Got my first AF 4/17. My ovulation was 4/30 through 5/3 in which we BD twice. Not sure how many dpo I am. Do I count it from temp spike, first day, last day?????? On 5/7-5/9 I had very dark thick (but not heavy) brown discharge. It stopped but still notice just slightest color of brown in discharge when I go to the bathroom. (Sorry if TMI) 

I know theres a possibility I could get a BFP. Can anyone tell me though how many dpo I am and when I can test???

Thanks for having me and baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi frybaby!! Welcome to our thread! I think the temp spike confirms ovulation though, so maybe count from the day before the temp spike? I usually go with the last possible ovulation day and count from there. But my cycles are insanely wonky so at this point I don't even bother to count or test. 

AS for the rest of you---you're all practically CD1! I'm the exact opposite of everybody!! wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh! 

DH's script was $180 for 6 pills!! O. M. G. Guess I'll be pulling out the stocking and hoping we don't have to use it very often!


----------



## RainyMama

FryBaby- can you link your chart? I agree with Babyo, I count the day before the temp spike as ovulation day, and it seems OPKs support that.
Sounds like you might have had implantation bleeding, eh? Very promising! 
Welcome to the thread, we're a wacky bunch but lovable nonetheless.

Babyo- that is crazy expensive! Save it for during the + OPKs?? Or I guess whenever hubby wants to use it.... I don't know what viagra etiquette is. L-arginine is supposed to be nature's viagra, perhaps would be a less expensive solution.


----------



## frybaby2012

Thank you ladies. I am a lil behind and since this is my first forum my chart is still just paper and pencil. I will however be working on getting it to electronic form. 
Taking more notice lately and my discharge is very stringy (not breaking when stretched) Again sorry if TMI but you all seem very in tune and could possibly tell me what this means.


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome to the thread frybaby!!! It all really does sound promising! I'm not as good with the cm or cp questions lol, Or the charting! I'm sorry! FX'd tho!!!!


BByo- That's really expensive!!!! :hugs:

afm- I've been feeling yucky today! LOL guess what I did? I POAS! A pregnancy one, and after a few mins, Nothing! actually there was a white looking line. I panicked for a minute lol, but offcourse there couldn't be...I haven't even ovulated! ughhh...I had some horrible cramping for a few mins. I'm playing poker on fb..and i'm addicted!


----------



## Calasen

welcome frybaby! :)

I'm still waiting on the :witch: Grrrrr, shes doing it on purpose!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I have CH!!!!!!!!!!!! Dunno how accurate they are but oh well lol


----------



## LVnMommy

Welcome FryBaby !!!!! hey maybe she could be our 1 BFP this month! Hehe:)


BabyO --That is insane script$!!! I would say Def. break those babys out during O time!!


Anywhooo looks like its going to be a long 14 day wait !!!EHHHH What am i going to do with myself!! I have 3 weeks off! Yesterday I let me kiddos stay home with me :D they were"" "sick""". My 4 year old has taken to calling me Princess!LOL He wakes up and says goodmorning princess IWub you! Lets just say hes gotten a few ice creams this week and a toy helicopter pulling out the princess,, yep hes working me!


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> I have CH!!!!!!!!!!!! Dunno how accurate they are but oh well lol




Um what is CH Jones?


----------



## sjones1125

LVnMommy said:


> sjones1125 said:
> 
> 
> I have CH!!!!!!!!!!!! Dunno how accurate they are but oh well lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um what is CH Jones?Click to expand...

Crosshairs, on my ff chart, which means i ovulated... Or so it says lol

Jessica, ur son sounds sooo cute! He must be enjoying the icecreams lol


----------



## RainyMama

Fry- cm that stretches and doesn't break is often present around ovulation. Is it clear? EWCM stands for "egg white cervical mucus" which is considered fertile. For me, usually, my EWCM starts to "dry up" on the day of my temp rise. 
However, varying levels of hormones in each woman's body can produce stretchy CM at different times. This cycle for you is likely to be very confusing, confusion seems to be the consencus among us post mirena gals. 

I hope you can skip all of that and go straight to being a baby oven :) 
The good news is, the more data you collect for your chart the faster you will start to see what is your "normal".

Stacey- your chart looks good! A white line sounds like an evap? But you very well could be our BFP. That would be so awesome!!!!! Wouldn't it be funny for your appt to turn into a pregnancy confirmation appt??? :)


----------



## gardenofedens

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Jones :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- that would be awesome! But i refuse to get any more excited lol. We saw what happend last cycle :( i don't mean to be so negative but it sucks to get your hopes up, especially with the way my temps are.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok So Im going to temp this cycle starting in the morning! I setup a FF account so Hope it does some good// not too smartypants with the temps so Hoping yall can help me figure it out:)


----------



## sjones1125

So- if i get rid of that one positive OPK, my ch's are gone. I don't think its accurate. My OPK was left for lOnger than the 5 min mark. Should I just get rid of it?


----------



## OperationBbyO

So TTC this month may be a bust. DH and I got into the biggest fight we have ever had....ever. Like, we screamed at each other until 7 am. We have NEVER fought like that, ever. We don't fight and neither one of us are yellers.

Yesterday was prime baby making day. :(

IDK...we had make up sex today...twice (no blue pill needed). But the stress of my little discovery yesterday and the stress of yelling. Ugh. Oh well, MW appt in two weeks.

I'll probably back off BnB for a little bit, I"m too bummed about this cycle already. (I'll stalk though!!)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I'm sorry to hear that :(, i'll be praying for whatever you guys are having a hard time about, be fixed soon. And you guys get back to expanding your little family :) we will miss you! Don't stay away too long! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- is the discovery you're referring to the Viagra?
I hate it when I feel out because of timing. So frustrating. Keep us posted when you can, we'll be here when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Jessica- what do you need to know? I would be glad to help if I can.


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies - Just wondering if i can join in here :( 
i got the Mirena (7 weeks after having our son in Feb 2011) After 5 months it fell out. 
So that was all well and good but................... since then my "ladies" was been sooooooooo out of cycle and we have been trying since to fall pregnant with baby #3 and nothing :( Did anyone else experience this?? Or take this long to fall pregnant again?


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- stay positive!! i am a total believer this could very well be it for you! i believe i believe i believe. We really need some POSITIVE tests around here. please give us one. hahaha

bbyo- aww, im sorry you guys fought! Maybe it relieved some of the stress your hubby has been feeling? maybe this was GOOD for you guys, in a way?? get it all out now? You are still very much so in... dont count yourself out!! FX FX FX FX FX FX

welcome mummy :) We are an awesome group of gals! glad to have you here! I am just now on to cycle #9 TTC baby #2. It seems to take some of us quite some time... but i know it will happen for us!

hello fry :) havent gotten a chance to officially welcome you!!! WELCOME!! lol I need to catch up and read all the posts! Lovely to meet ya!

AFM, CD3. I am at work right now. lol Slow day! My son's bday party is later today and I am SO PUMPED!!! I can't wait to take all kinds of pics! Love it!! hehehe

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Calasen

welcome mummy :) 

Don't know about falling pregnant again but we been trying for 2 years so far for baby number 1, and had a miscarriage on new years day thi year :( everyone is different honey you just gotta stay positive


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome mummy!! Mine fell out january, and my cycles have been crazy!!! Hopefully we can all get back in track soon!


Molly- I' m really trying. But if you look at my chart now, bding was bad timed :(


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone. Thanks for the Welcome :) 

sjones - good to hear that i am not the only one with odd periods at the moment... gosh it is annoying me!!!!!


----------



## frybaby2012

Tested today and a BFN. I think I am 11 dpo though Im didnt chart and am not clear how to get one?? Havent really had any more symptoms but tonight felt hot and naseua besides the 2 day headache. Any advice would be appreciated :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies. Just stopping in for an update :) DS's bday was Friday, party was Saturday. It was so much fun! My sister is in town from Texas and I am just having a great weekend overall. It's absolutely making up for af arriving!!
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## RainyMama

Fry- what do you need to know? I think you said you were keeping track on paper? I did the same my first month and then signed up with TCOYF.com (taking charge of your fertility) and plugged in all of my data, from them on I plugged in my temp and cervical mucus each day. After charting for 5 cycles I had a pretty good handle on my body's cues before ovulation last month, so it really is very helpful. 
Most people use fertilityfriend.com for charting, they both work to help you chart and learn your body. 
Basically: start taking your temp at approximately the same time every am after several consecutive hours of sleep. 
Are you already using opks? They are a useful tool. I ordered the cheap ones from amazon so I could start using them on cd9 or so and test everyday until I got my positive. 
If you are looking for help on when to BD, try SMEP (sperm meets egg plan). I think it is basically: bd every other day, once you get a positive bd everyday and continue everyday that you have a + opk plus for 2 days after. Supposed to be a highly effective way to get pregnant.
I am a failed SMEPer :) we don't get much BDing in! We are prepared to do a better job this cycle!
I don't know if any of this is really what you needed to know, hope it helps! I don't have time to correct my typos, sorry!

Good morning to the rest of my girls!

Mummy- did I welcome you yet, if not, welcome!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

It's so quiet around here! Lol 

DS's bday was amazing! I have had the best weekend, guys! I needed this! Lol 
How is everyone today? Where is everyone in their cycle?!


----------



## LVnMommy

HEllo! Well AF IS OVER YAYY!!! this girl is totally ready to do some serious baby making this cycle!!! WE NEED AT LEAST ONE BFP this cycle ladies!!!! lets just hope its more like ALL BFP for us! now just hurry up and wait for the big O!!! The cycle i got my BFP i got my first ++ OPK on CD 14 and this month that is our 5 year wedding anniversary :) that would be an awesome present!!!

--Sorry for your BFN FRY but hey that just means you get to hang out with us on here for the next cycle when you will get your BFP! maybe just a tiny itty bitty silver lining!
--babbyO im sorry to hear that!! but it can get hard when ttc! sometimes it takes a big fight to make you see what you have worth fighting for! good luck:)


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies- my sister is miscarrying :(
She has had copious amounts of brown blood "gushes" and her levels are dropping. Boo. I am going to see her after work. I.am.so.sad.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Give a big hug to your sister.

I started my meds today. I'm basically comatose for the next 12 days.


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Ladies- my sister is miscarrying :(
> She has had copious amounts of brown blood "gushes" and her levels are dropping. Boo. I am going to see her after work. I.am.so.sad.

Aww Liz, I'm SO Sorry! :hugs::hugs: Is this her first time? 



LVnMommy said:


> HEllo! Well AF IS OVER YAYY!!! this girl is totally ready to do some serious baby making this cycle!!! WE NEED AT LEAST ONE BFP this cycle ladies!!!! lets just hope its more like ALL BFP for us! now just hurry up and wait for the big O!!! The cycle i got my BFP i got my first ++ OPK on CD 14 and this month that is our 5 year wedding anniversary :) that would be an awesome present!!!
> 
> --Sorry for your BFN FRY but hey that just means you get to hang out with us on here for the next cycle when you will get your BFP! maybe just a tiny itty bitty silver lining!
> --babbyO im sorry to hear that!! but it can get hard when ttc! sometimes it takes a big fight to make you see what you have worth fighting for! good luck:)

Jessica- Woohooo!!! FX'd this is your month!!!!



taurusmom05 said:


> It's so quiet around here! Lol
> 
> DS's bday was amazing! I have had the best weekend, guys! I needed this! Lol
> How is everyone today? Where is everyone in their cycle?!

Hya Molly!!!!! Glad the birthday was fun and it all went smoothly!!! 





frybaby2012 said:


> Tested today and a BFN. I think I am 11 dpo though Im didnt chart and am not clear how to get one?? Havent really had any more symptoms but tonight felt hot and naseua besides the 2 day headache. Any advice would be appreciated :)

Sorry to hear!!!! But you're not out til the AF shows!!!


afm- Not much really, Just staying busy, and with the weather finally nice...I've been going to playdates and picnics! My temp seems to be staying up, that's about it! actually my back hurts lol..Eh, we'll see!


----------



## frybaby2012

Thank you so much for your help! I did start plugging in info I knew so far on fertilityfriend. I was wondering about the temps and such. Thank you for taking the time to explain. I don't think I hit this cycle has we were poor with the BDing also :) I would like to start seeing my chart for a full cycle next go around though. We will see if AF shows her ugly face Thursday...


----------



## RainyMama

Frybaby- fingers crossed you caught the egg and it just isn't showing up as positive yet. Let us know if AF shows, or doesn't! 

Stacey- yes, this was her first pregnancy. My mom is so sad, she was really excited. We all were. :(

Babyo- I gave her a big hug. :)
Sorry you are so tired, stupid progesterone! Hope it works this time and then you can be tired for a wonderful reason. 

Molly- I am so glad you had a great weekend and in particular that ds's party went well. I hope you have a wonderful work week as well!!

Mellissa- how are you? What's going on with Abigail? How are you sleeping??


----------



## babydreamers

Liz - so sorry about your sister. (((HUGS)))

Welcome Frybaby - good luck!

And good luck for your new cycle girls. This has got to be it, we have to get several BFPs this time to make up for the last cycle! I really hope it happens x

AFM - having a great time in Kauai. Bit of a strain being with my folks all the time, and I dont think all the progesterone is helping my tolerance level. Went kayaking today and am completely cream crackered! Missing DH soooo much. Will be great to get home for a cuddle. x


----------



## sjones1125

Glad to hear you're doing well Dreamers :)

Liz- awww, :hugs:

My temp is low, really low. Now i'm wondering if my previous high temps were because i was hot at night :( I guess i just have to wait for AF now.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- seems too early for AF. Implantation?

Dreamers- glad you are having a lovely vacation. I am certain DH misses you as well. :)


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- would it be that low tho?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I don't know. That is really quite a dip.


----------



## sjones1125

I know huh, maybe i just didn't ovulate like I thought and high temps were due to me being hot. *sigh*


EDIT***** Well one temp made the difference, now I'm supposedly 9 dpo. It looks more chart like LOL. Next cycle I will set my alarm again. My sleeping is getting better, But I always end up double temping. I'm going with my lowest temps..Sorry for all the chart madness confusion!


----------



## RainyMama

But last night was definitely hot, too! That doesn't explain it either....


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> But last night was definitely hot, too! That doesn't explain it either....

True,DH was working so I turned the fan on me a little, It was still pretty warm tho..and 97.3 is definitely a drop. I can't wait to go to sleep so I can temp lol.


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers, so glad you are having a great vacay! It sounds soooo amazing!!! I wanna be out there, too! lol Enjoy!

Stacey- I wish I was more of a pro with charts so I could be helpful! :( FX for you, for sure!!! We need a BFP around here!!!!!!!! Hoping its YOU that will give it to us in the next few days! :) :) :) :) :)

Liz, so sorry about your sister. I feel awful for her :( Wish there was something someone could do. hugs a million times over!!!!!!

Ok, my bnb break while at work is over. LOL AF has left the building so thats nice!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I know i mentioned this before, but it's a topic that came up again and obviosly its what dh wants. He just asked me again what I think about him getting a vasectomy. I'm really hurt, sad, mad...i know we have 2 kids already and I love them more than anything. But i really want a third. I really don't know what to say. I told him him to go ahead and do whatever he wants and I'll just resent him. Thats all I could think about. Now he's not talking to me. Am i being over dramatic? Should i just shut up and be happy? I'm just rambling, but its how i feel and I needed to get it off my chest :cry:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi everyone,

Rainy - I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. She and your family are in my thoughts...

BabyO - Fingers crossed the meds work better this go around. Your next step is more testing? How did DH's SA results come out?

Taurus - Glad the witch has left. How are you liking your new job? I bet your DS' party was a blast. :)

Jones - Your chart is looking pretty good actually. Wasn't that opk you removed sometime around CD24? That really fits in well with your temps if it was. How was your BDing around your predicted ovulation day? That doesn't show on your public chart - it only takes once remember! :) I'm sorry to hear about DH's desire for a vasectomy. Maybe you're already pregnant and you won't have to worry about it. :) Hope the two of you can work something out!


----------



## sjones1125

We bd'd the day before and day of, and three days after, i really hope I am :(


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- oh you poor thing! My hubby has been very cooperative about ttc these days, but I recall the drama from not too long ago. Also, and this might not help you feel better, but here goes, I am pretty sure DH thinks we will be done with 2 kids. That's why I am hoping for twins when we do conceive this time. :) anyway all of this to illustrate how I think this is a common issue with our guys.
As I was reading your post it struck me that DH is asking what you would think about him getting a vasectomy, so at least he is asking and not telling. Just keep telling him how you feel and hopefully you can continue to communicate, without too much conflict. 
And yes, I definitely hope you are pregnant as we speak, so this is a non-issue!


----------



## Calasen

hey girls :) 

Rainy I'm so sorry for your sister :( It's never easy or nice.

Jones honey I have no words, the only thing I can think of is be honest with him, tell him how much you want a 3rd and how hurt you are.

AFM - sorry I haven't been around but my dad had another heart attack on sunday, hes ok, was only mild but been sorting that out. Still waiting on the :witch: to turn up and today we are having solar panals fitted :)


----------



## LVnMommy

sjones1125 said:


> I know i mentioned this before, but it's a topic that came up again and obviosly its what dh wants. He just asked me again what I think about him getting a vasectomy. I'm really hurt, sad, mad...i know we have 2 kids already and I love them more than anything. But i really want a third. I really don't know what to say. I told him him to go ahead and do whatever he wants and I'll just resent him. Thats all I could think about. Now he's not talking to me. Am i being over dramatic? Should i just shut up and be happy? I'm just rambling, but its how i feel and I needed to get it off my chest :cry:

Just keep telling him Jones!! My DH wasnt too sure on a 3rd until i sat down and explained to him a woman knows!! she knows whens she done, and she knows when her heart is telling her she is supposed to have another child! Men are so complicated dang it !


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Gals, I'll definitely will keep talking to him.

I testes today and off course a BFN! :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey, I am so sorry about DH. It does seem to be common with men... I can't say I haven't had moments with my DH about wanting another... He was ok with one...didn't even wanna try for a 2nd. We had a long sit down convo about what it means to me, our son, what it could mean for him...and just overall how important it was for me. I am definitely sending you positive vibes!! I also think he will come around...! He loves you and after you guys talk he will understand better what this means to you.

Calasen, sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he's ok!! Is he back at home now?? Prayers are going your way!!

Afm, cd7. Just BD'd the first time this cycle last night! Gotta catch the egg this cycle. We must!!!! We have to get double the BFPs this cycle to make up for last!


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- Sorry to hear about your Dad, :hugs:

Molly- Wohoo! for BD'ing!

My chart is driving me crazy!


----------



## Calasen

hes not home yet they want to run more tests and possibly another operation as has a blocked tube on the left now, sounds worse then it is but hes ok, already been telling me off :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies x
Stacey your chart looks quite good! Ive got no idea about the ferning, Id never heard of it before! But just going on temps, youve got two clear sections to the chart, and what could well be an implantation dip at 9dpo! If thats the case it would be too early for bfp. Fingers an toes crossed for you!!

Calasen Im sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he gets better quickly! How long till your wedding now??

Dreamers how are things going hun? Has the spotting stopped now? Whens your first scan?

Molly good luck this cycle, this thread really needs some bfps!!

Welcome to the newbies, this is a fabulous thread!

Edens I hope you are well! You must have a lovely bump growing now! Bet its nice to be over half way, the end is in sight!!!

Babyo I hope the prog isnt giving you too much grief. I had to take it for the first three months, it certainly had its side effects! But it also meant that my baby could stick and snuggle up safe and secure in there, so well worth the brain fuzz it gives you!! Good luck for this cycle!!

Rainy Im really sorry to hear about your sister, I hope shes able to move on and feel ready to try again soon. Its such a horrible thing.x

Frybaby good luck using FF, I found it amazing and so easy to use, it helps you learn your cycle pattern so you can predict ov and pinpoint anything thats perhaps not quite right. Very useful!

Got everything crossed for some BFPs this cycle ladies!!


----------



## Calasen

14 weeks!!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Lucy!!!!!! How are you? I'm really hoping that's what's happening! 
I kind of feel like this is my only chance, with dh and his new idea.
We've missed you!


----------



## lucyoz34

I've missed you guys too! Been a regular stalker though!! Stace I wouldn't get too down about your oh's opinion, I'm sure when you've had a good heart to heart he'll see how much it means to you. But you're getting a bfp this month so it won't matter!!!
Im doing well thank you, bump is growing! Symptoms have gone now too which is nice! 
It's gone so quickly calasen!!


----------



## sjones1125

That's awesome Lucy! 14 wks already eh? Time's going by fast!
I'm sitting here staring at my chart. I'm breaking out horribly, I usually do when AF is coming! twinges on my left side today. and for once I'm not excited to take my temp in the morning!!! LOL...


----------



## lucyoz34

Well your temp came back up today, that's a good thing isn't it! Lots of positive thinking, your far from out yet! And af symptoms can mirror bfp symptoms too! Yea I'm chuffed to be in second trimester, that was a milestone. Just looking forward to the next scan at 18wks now! Make sure your wrapped in your blanket in bed tonight so being cold doesn't give you a false reading!


----------



## sjones1125

oh I will!!! i got two readings last night..i also got a 98.0 one. they were both after some good sleeping...maybe I did get cold and that's why my temp went down. we'll see what tomorrow brings!!!

any movement yet? or is it too soon? I heard you can feel it sooner when it's your second time. Good luck!!! :D


----------



## babydreamers

Hi lucy - good to hear from you. Glad to hear things are going well. 
Stacey - chart looks pretty good! Fingers and toes are crossed for you.
Taurus - catch that egg!

AFM - spotting started again (Aargh!) Every time I think its stopped it starts again. But its still just tiny amounts of brown. No pain. Im going have to believe its normal, I hope this doesnt keep going for the entire pregnancy! Too much worry not to mention I was really looking forward to 9 months without AF. My ultrasound is booked for the 23rd when I will finally know one way or the other. I really hope its ok. Im certainly getting fatter - but I think that has a lot more to do with ice cream and meals out than pregnancy!


----------



## RainyMama

Rachel! I am so pleased to hear from you. Does it make sense to say I'm chuffed to hear from you? I love seeing you brits use that word. :)

Stacey- I am crossing all cross able body parts, I think you must be our BFP from this cycle. Statistically either you or calasen must be pregnant since you're the only 2 who haven't had AF yet. :)

Calasen- can you take provera since no AF? Then you can move on to clomid?

Babyo- what's the latest muchacha? How is the tww ?

Molly- how is work? Are you there yet?

AFM- we are working marathon BDing this cycle. DH is really funny, asking me if I am "ready" for him every night. Hehe. At least we'll be able to say we REALLY tried this cycle. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- glad to hear no pain with your spotting, can't wait to hear all about your ultra sound. Sticky dust to you, sweetie.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hubby and I are still trying to strangle each other this cycle. I'm pretty sure it's a no go since the BDing wasn't timed well. 

Oh well, I have cervical biopsies tomorrow, blood work on Friday, and a MW appointment on Tuesday. DH keeps playing phone tag with the clinic to set up his SA and other testing (blood work I think). I've made all my pretty little monthly calendars to take to the MW. 

This month I am _SO_ over TTC, hence my BnB semi-break. I can't even stomach the thought of TTC. I'm sure everyone has had moments just like this. I get so f'ing mad that I have no babies at all. I want to be a mom so bad. I want a family so much. I think I would be less angry at the universe if I had at least one child to love but I have NONE. Bleh.

Ok, back to BnB break...I don't want to drag my angry negativity around everyone. You are all so awesome and wonderful and encouraging and I don't want to taint the thread with bad juju!! haha :)


----------



## LVnMommy

CD8 - patiently waiting! 

is this just the cycle for agruments or ?? me an DH had a horrible one yesterday. Ehh.


BabyO - Im sure you do feel that way, but you have to think just keep trying, and soon it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- sorry for the continued arguing :(. Hopefully the results from the SA will be good news and will relieve some of DH's stress. If you get a BFP before he manages to get in, perhaps that will be result enough!
From what I know about you, you will be a wonderful mother and there is no reasonable explanation in my book for why you are not already. It's not fair. :(
If you find yourself trying again next cycle I hope the SA is complete by then so that it is not looming over both of you, an unanswered question. If it is bad news you could come up with a plan to maximize his swimmers. If good news, breathe a sigh of relief!
Take as many BnB breaks as you need. if you feel like this and are trying to conceive next month, maybe try NTNP? Also, if you have something to say, say it. We are here for the good AND the bad. You are welcome in any state of mind. :hugs:

:hugs: to Stacey and Jessica while I'm at it too. 

AFM- cd9 we are doing well BDing every night. I want to take a night off tonight or tomorrow, I don't want to get worn out and then take a break just as I ovulate!!!! Lol. 
I tried a soft cup. I don't love it. I won't use them regularly, maybe on cd13 cuz I will be close to ovulation. But, I don't know. Haha


----------



## Calasen

no idea rainy seeing dr on 21st so will ask :) 

Been planting a herb and veg garden today :) its amazing how getting covered in mud can make you feel good :)


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- I'm sorry things are still not better for you guys. Seems to be something in the air this month! :hugs: I really hope you guys get things straightened out. And don't worry about venting, That's what we're all here for. Don't ever hesitate on telling us what's on your mind. :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jessica- I kinda wish I was back to cd1 :( Good luck to you!

Liz- LOL,take a break now girly!!! I use the soft cups all the time, I hate wearing tampons and pads!!! 

Calasen- How fun!!! I can't remember the last time I got all covered in mud, I was probably ehhh 11? lol. Can't wait to hear what the doc has to say!

afm- well I'm either 7 dpo, or 11 dpo, I'll take the 7dpo!!! especially with my BFN this morning! No symptoms


----------



## LVnMommy

RainyMama said:


> Babyo- sorry for the continued arguing :(. Hopefully the results from the SA will be good news and will relieve some of DH's stress. If you get a BFP before he manages to get in, perhaps that will be result enough!
> From what I know about you, you will be a wonderful mother and there is no reasonable explanation in my book for why you are not already. It's not fair. :(
> If you find yourself trying again next cycle I hope the SA is complete by then so that it is not looming over both of you, an unanswered question. If it is bad news you could come up with a plan to maximize his swimmers. If good news, breathe a sigh of relief!
> Take as many BnB breaks as you need. if you feel like this and are trying to conceive next month, maybe try NTNP? Also, if you have something to say, say it. We are here for the good AND the bad. You are welcome in any state of mind. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to Stacey and Jessica while I'm at it too.
> 
> AFM- cd9 we are doing well BDing every night. I want to take a night off tonight or tomorrow, I don't want to get worn out and then take a break just as I ovulate!!!! Lol.
> I tried a soft cup. I don't love it. I won't use them regularly, maybe on cd13 cuz I will be close to ovulation. But, I don't know. Haha



I wanted to try the soft cup thing is cycle buttt the store is OUT and says they will not be ordering anymore! well crap. too late now lol. maybe next cycle if it dosnt happen!!


----------



## RainyMama

Everyone is pregnant everywhere I go! Or there are tiny gorgeous babies!


----------



## sjones1125

here as well Liz!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Yep same here!! EVERYWHERE its like in the water// I feel like it might happen this cycle though!!! its happen 3 times it can happen again right!>>


----------



## sjones1125

Happy Friday ladies! 

I went to bed at 8 30 last night! I feel well rested!

How are u guys doing?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- are you showing off or what? Check out that high temp!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Liz, not at all :). I don't feel so rested any more. I've been reading stuff online and now i'm so ready for a nap! I've been cramping some too, maybe AF is on her way :(


----------



## Calasen

I'm feeling odd right now, Dad's finally home and doing better.

Lost another ratlet last night though :(


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello ladies!!! Im so excited for next weekend i cant stand it!! The entire weekend in a gorgeous hotel,dinner, Amusement park ((without the kiddos!!)), and a Strange package was delivered to our house today from Zales.Hmmmm???? Lol my hubby said if i touch it, i dont get it !!! Im most horrible with letting someone surprise me ..lol not to mention i will be Ovulating ! awesome timing body:) actually i think im going to O before that but thats ok extra BD Cant hurt! --just gotta get through this weekend and week ! hurrrrry!


----------



## OperationBbyO

CMP came back normal. (expected)

Still waiting on:
TSH (expect to be normal)
prolactin (no idea what to expect)
progesterone (should be above 10 with my supplements)


----------



## taurusmom05

ok ladies, quick update!! i miss you guys!!

i am CD9... started BDing CD7...and we will be again tonight too. tried out my softcups last night. WEIRD!! lol im still going to use them though :)
wheres everyone at in their cycle now? my work schedule is throwing me way off. lol


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I was just teasing you earlier. Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow.

Calasen- glad to hear about your dad.

Lvn- zales! Score!

Babyo-I wonder about prolactin, am curious what yours will be like. Thanks for keeping us posted.

Molly- cd10 here. Soft Cups are crazy!! Ah!


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz, yes softcups are crazy. the size of them almsot freaked me out. lol how is that supposed to fit comfortably? i am still in the works of adjusting... a friend i have made that works here at the hospital told me i shouldnt have to use them... that sperm get up by the cervix pretty quickly after ejaculation... and that she got up to pee immediately after BDing EVERY time and has gotten pregnant 6 times (she had 3 mc's). She even said her dr. told her not to worry about using them...! that makes me feel kind of better.... bc i wait about 30 mins or so after BDing to get out of bed... but if i dont pee... i WILL have a UTI the next morning. lol sucks! idk why i just rambled about that! lol sorry!

calasen, so happy your dad is home!! :) :) :)

bbyo- cant wait to seee the rest of your results. I, too, am very curious about prolactin!


----------



## LVnMommy

Taurus- funny you mention that i just read an article last night last said the same thing! But laying down for 15-30 minutes afterward is important! after the 15 minute, the sperm that is going to make it to the cervix,, is already in the cervix.be

CD10 been BD'd every other night! been thinking of holding out on the hubby until its getting closer to O lol !! that way he will be good to go! Im REALLY telling myself that I am NOT going to test until 14 DPO. what about you Taurus&Rainy how long will you wait???


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- i know :D. 

Hya Molly! I love softcups!

Bbyo- curious to hear(read) the results! Thanks for keeping us posted, i see We're close to being cycle buddies!

Jessica- wohooo!

Afm- cramps! Does anyone temp during the day out of curiosity? Mine's been 99.2, 99.1. I have the ac on and sometimes i feel cold. I even called my sister and asked her to take her temp, and it was 99.2. But I got a BFN!


----------



## LVnMommy

HMM ?? Jones thats strange! when i got my BFP i was blazing hot!! i remeber taking my temp it being 99.3. But a BFN?? how many DPO?


----------



## sjones1125

I'm 9 dpo, i just took my temp and it was 98.8, so it went down, i'll try again later lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--we are almost cycle buddies!! That is so awesome!


My thyroid is normal.

Still waiting for:
Prolactin
Progesterone


But.....it's 7dpo....and I am spotting just like always. :cry: Even on the crazy high dose of progesterone.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Has anyone tried soy isoflavones or had any friends try it?

I figure I might as well throw everything at my ovaries before I go to an RE. I mean the worst that can happen is another BFN. :)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- sorry to hear that :hugs:

I tried it this cycle to help me ovulate, and well it looks like it did. But i also had all that mid cycle spotting. I also heard that if you have a normal cycle and ovulate it could just mess up your cycle. Keep us posted!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well I don't have a normal cycle, so perhaps it might not be so bad. I have a sneaky suspicion that my ovulation isn't as strong as it should/could be. I don't know why, but that's what my gut says. My gut also said I had low progesterone and it was right about that too so I'm tempted to believe myself. lol


----------



## LVnMommy

Movie day today!! gonna take the kiddos and DH to see Avengers. DH has been working lots of Overtime this week to have extra$$ for our vacay this weekend!! He deserves a good movie!

CD 11 -getting close!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo! CD11!!! 

Suddenly I'm singing "Get your freak on" hahaha


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah some ladies use it for a stronger ovulation. I have to say that this was the first time I felt my ovulation pains. and they have definitely been working on something lol.


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- how fun! Its my daughters bday today, so we just got back from the store. We got some yummy marshmellow covered in choclate!!! Lol

Wohoo!!! Get ready! Lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

What dose did you take and what days did you take it? And where did you buy it?


----------



## sjones1125

I did 120,120,160,160,200 cd 2-6. Took them right before bed to minimize side effects. Bought them at walmart. I think walgreens has them too.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oooo that sounds exciting!!! It also sounds like it worked.

I'm so going to do it next month.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I think it is a grrrrreat idea to do what you can naturally before you see an RE. 
How are things with DH? Better?

Stacey- happy b day to your daughter! I forgot to check out your chart! I am going to do that right now. :)
I still so think you are pregnant, by the way!

AFM- cd12, I randomly used an opk today. Negative. But, my positives usually show up later in the day. Plus it is a little early anyway I suppose. I put in a softcup this AM after bding even though I said they scare me :)
This time I think I got it into place better. It is much more comfortable. 

What's for dinner this week ladies? Hubby has randomly requested twice baked potatoes, so we'll have those with some baked chicken and probably greens or salad. 
Also, turkey chipotle chili with secret puréed veggies.
But I need more ideas! Help!


----------



## Calasen

well that was eventful :( Went to see the Dr and he just told me to start the clomid now, and if it works it should kick start a period for me.

He also suggested we start considering IVF :( Am gonna try the clomid for 3 months, if it kick starts period, and then up to 100ml for 3 months then he will refer me to the fertility specialists. If it doesn't kick start a period then he will refer me sooner :(

He also said that if It was just a low progesterone level then my levels should have been higher so is worried that theres something more serious going on :(


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- Hopefully It will kick start your period, and so you can go on and see how it works for you!!! Good luck :hugs:

afm- well temp is going down, and i've been cramping on and of. I also got ewcm? more creamy than clear tho sorry TMI. I feel like AF is about to start. but I went ahead and asked for a provera refill, in case it takes longer!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--I've been doing tons of research on clomid. If it's going to work, it will work in the first three months. You _can_ use it up to 6 cycles, but the number of women who achieve pregnancy after three cycles is minimal. Those who do not achieve pregnancy after 6 aren't meant for clomid. I know IVF sounds scary, but that's the way it's starting to look for me too. It's so scary! I'll hold your hand if you hold mine! :)


afm...
Progesterone---75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Insane right considering I bled bright red last night. It's back to brown today, but it's filling up a tampon (sorry, TMI and gross)
Prolactin--12.7. I freaked out a bit because that put me at almost post-menopausal range. When I hover over the value it says <12 post-menopausal. I had a total meltdown at work. I know it varies throughout the day so maybe they will want to do it again. Either way, I am freaked out for my appt tomorrow. 

My conclusion is I am not ovulating or I am not ovulating well.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- praying it's better numbers tomorrow' or when they decide to test it again!
And praying soy works for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> Woo hoo! CD11!!!
> 
> Suddenly I'm singing "Get your freak on" hahaha

LOL!!! that really made me giggle out loud!! my DH is going to wonder why that is stuck in my head now //:) OPK's still negative its wierd they were wayyy darker 2 days ago but not positive. Hmm just wait and see!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think we had the biggest TTC funny to date today. DH gave his sample for the SA at the fertility clinic. I was laughing my ass off while the guy stood there giving us instructions. I couldn't help it. I laughed for another 15 minutes before DH finally got me to calm down. 

I promised him I wouldn't give any details, but I will say when we walked in the room they had Jimmy Buffett playing. Now please tell me how Jimmy is supposed to set the mood? :haha:

We won't get the results until July 18. :coffee:


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- you have to wait that long? LOL Jimmy buffet.

Well I have my Provera ready to kick start my period AGAIN! ughhh


----------



## OperationBbyO

Too bad you can't give me some of your extra days. I need about 7 more LP days and I'm sure you'd be more than willing to chop 7 days off your cycle!!

I see my MW tomorrow morning. I may beg for clomid. If she doesn't give it to me, I'll be going for the soy. I looked at CVS and Wal-Mart and neither had it. Walgreens says they only sale it online. I'm going to try GNC after work tomorrow if there isn't a clomid script in my hand. Supposedly they have it.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo-
I have no clue about prolactin levels. I take it they should be higher?? Any time you hear the word menopause when discussing TTC I know it is NOT GOOD. I am very anxious to hear what your MW will say. I am rooting for you and DH. Even though I am kind of mad that I don't get the full story on the semen sample. :growlmad: Crazy about the SA results. I second Stacey's question, why the hell so long?

Calasen- hmm, I sure hope the clomid does the trick for you. So funny to be wishing for AF to show up, isn't it? But, maybe you'll never get it. I have read about women with really long cycles who finally ovulate and end up pregnant before AF even shows!! Fingers crossed something happens for you :)

Stacey- yay! way to be proactive! i'm so happy you're ready, armed with provera, should you need it. sorry about the lower temps. i am still crossing my fingers for a BFP. i just think it would be so cool if you ended up pregnant this cycle, despite all of the cycle drama you have been through.

AFM- i think i had a positive OPK today and the day before yesterday I had transitional CM (some parts were stretchy, some parts were still lotiony) but today I don't have EWCM. (Couldn't tell yesterday because it was obscured by semen). It's really unusual for me, but the CM that I do have is slippery and watery, so I guess that is still good. Either way, that is what pre-seed is for so I will definitely be using some tonight.

Anyone idea why I wouldn't have EWCM this cycle when usually I do?


----------



## OperationBbyO

We have to wait so long because it was the first available appointment! We are at a major southern medical center and it always takes forever to get in with a specialist. The name of the game is refer out to whoever bills the most so specialist see every little last thing rather than the GPs. It's a pain. It's going to be a problem for me too because they want my MW to refer me to an OB even though she can take me through 6 rounds of clomid and more blood work. So far I've held my ground. MWs are cheaper so it's better on my pocketbook to stay with her as far as I can on this journey. 



Rainy--I don't know why your CM is acting crazy. More than likely the universe is conspiring against you! lol That's how it feels sometimes! 

Jones--When do you take the provera?


----------



## sjones1125

If my temp goes down tomorrow, I'll take it then, right before bed. I was even thinking of starting tonight. I had two temps last night and one was way past my cover line. I don't plan on waiting like I did last cycle.


----------



## OperationBbyO

How long does it take for AF to show up once you take the provera?

Are you going to do the soy stuff this cycle?


----------



## sjones1125

Took 2 or 3 days after the last pill last cycle. ( I take it for 7 days) But since this is my second time, I might start before I finish them.
I'm not sure about the soy, I heard it messes up with your temps sometimes. I might just give it one more try. 

-- So I read eating yams is good. You have more chances of conceiving twins!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies - 
Just a quick update, I'm back from Hawaii, arrived today. Had a good time but spotted almost all the way through. Since getting on the plane bleeding has become a lot more - now similar to a period but still brown. Still no pain. Luckily I'm seeing my Ob tomorrow - I just spoke to her on the phone, she's really nice. They'll do an ultrasound tomorrow and I strongly suspect confirm a miscarriage. Not too stressed just extremely disappointed and sad. lll update tomorrow when I know for sure if were back on the TTC roller coaster

In the meantime - get your freak on ladies!


----------



## Calasen

Oh dreamers :( So sorry, fingers crossed for tomorrow and its not that :(


----------



## LVnMommy

Dreamers im so sorry!! but you cannot give up hope !!!! 


ARGGHH CD 13 Negative OPK. ! no other words needed,, except freaking hurry up positive OPK!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- thinking of you, sweetie. I hope you are wrong about the miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

So our anniversary is for 2 days but DH surprised me with a gorgeous 4 ct eternity band!!! its beautiful! one happy girl.. Oh and i did the cycle calculator thingy and im supposedly due to O on or around our anniversary and the due date (if bfp ..fingers crossed)would result in VALENTINES DAY how stinkin cute!!!




Oh btw I just took another OPK and ALMOST ++ . I know it will be + in the am so baby making here I come **** singing **** get ya freak on getcha getcha getcha getcha getcha freak on!!! Lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers-I am so sorry hun! I really hope it's not a MC. I won't believe it until I have to!!

LVN-haha I am cracking up at work. I'm so singing that! 

AFM--My MW was completely baffled by my cycles. She bounded into the room telling me how awesome my progesterone levels were. I told her I started my period two days ago but that I was still taking the supplements. Basically she told me she had no idea what was going on with me, she had never seen anything like this before, and this was more than she could handle. As a friend, she told me about the RE she used. She said all the REs in our town are awful and she chose to go to one about two hours from here, so that's where we will be going. :)

I have to chart BBT for the next one to two months to confirm or deny ovulation, check my CM daily, and do opks so see how it all lines up. I will continue to take my progesterone after ovulation. I don't know whether to be happy or sad that I'm getting tossed to an RE so soon. 

I'm going to try the soy this month. I have nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- I'm sorry! :hugs: don't give up 

Afm-- well i started my provera last night. I
Took at first response test and there wasn't even the hint of a shadow of a line, and well my temp keeps going down. So now I just wait for the witch to show her face!


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO you should be happy about going to the RE that just may mean answers sooner !! But hey 2 more months of charting and your gonna try soy?? You may not need to see RE!! prayers your way

Sjones sorry for your BFN !!! 


Dreamers I'm really praying the ob tells you everything is A OK !! 


I have got some KILLER O pains !!!! Ai yi yi! Do you guys ever have such intense O pain??


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sorry about the bfn, boo! Yay for provera and moving on to the next cycle. You have another dr. Appt coming up, right?

Babyo- your MW and I are both baffled by your cycle. :)
I love people who admit that they shouldn't be handling your case. Way better than her assuming she can figure it out and you suffering for it. This has happened to me many times. Fortunately the only thing at stake was my hair. I have stylist baffling hair! Hehe. 
Also I am so happy that she gave you the scoop on the REs in your area. I feel good knowing you are well taken care of. 
Sorry this is so long, and I am not done yet. The only issue I see with soy is that it could very well mess with your temps and since you haven't been temping yet, you don't know what your body is up to on its own.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz-yes, I'm ready to move on to the next cycle...I have my appointment on the 30th.

Bbyo- I agree with Liz. I'm glad she admitted she has no clue what's going on, and isn't leading you on. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jessica- I did had some O pains this cycle for the first time!! I took soy also, so I'm guessing that's what it was.

I just saw THE COOLEST THING!!! LOL, so Dh and I got busy, and I pulled out my lil microscope and put some of his stuff on there...And I SAW SWIMMING LITTLE TADPOLES!!! It was really awesome! I can't stop watching the video, Yes, I recorded it lol...they were hard to spot but once you looked really carefully you could see them swimming! I felt really bad when I wiped off and cleaned my scope LOL. **sigh**


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones---hah!! That is one of the best TTC funnies ever!!

Do you guys really think soy will mess with my temps? What if it fixes my problem? I could always do it this month and see what happens, and then temp next month without it. basically it's up to me to decide how long I want to chart my cycles before I go see Dr. RE Dude. It's so funny because now that I know I'm officially weird and I can go see the RE ASAP, I feel no stress. I figure it will take me a couple of cycles to get in with him anyway since I only have a 23 day cycle.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo-That actually sounds like a good idea. I'm thinking i'll skip soy next cycle and see what my temps do. If they stay the same, then I will dedinitely give soy another chance.


----------



## LVnMommy

Omg jones that's soooo funny!!! 



I'm so freaking thrilled over my + OPK!!!! Too bad DH is Still working or i would jump him!!!


----------



## frybaby2012

Well still nothing. I removed Mirena 3/22. Withdraw bleeding 3/23-3/25. AF arrived 4/17 right on schedule. Now here I sit on cd 35 still no AF too many BFN to speak of. I finally quit taking them day before yesterday. Im just about to my wits end. Anybody else ever experience this :(


----------



## sjones1125

Frybaby- I did. I ended me 80+ days cycle with provera. I hope AF shows for you soon, it can be very frustrating :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think it is cool to watch the swimmers, I wish I could watch them go on their journey. I would feel happy when I saw them make contact with my egg


----------



## babydreamers

Im just a large bag of tears and snot today! So sorry, cant really focus on whats going on with your cycles but it appears we have no BFPs yet. Ive really got my fingers crossed for you all this cycle. 

My ultrasound confirmed my worst fears and there was no heartbeat, baby measured just 6 weeks although Im supposed to be 9 weeks. I have to go in for a D&C tomorrow and its a bit of a nightmare getting time off work but I really cant go back until Im not going to burst in to tears!

DH and the puppy are home with me so things are as good as they could be given the situation. I might take a break from BNB after surgery until I feel ready to start again. In the meantime I wish you ladies all the fairy dust in the world x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers!! ((HUG)) I'm so sorry. :( My heart goes out to you. Whenever you need us we are all here for you!


----------



## LVnMommy

Dreamers, I cant begin to tell you how sorry I am. You take as long as you need, and come back when you are ready! We will be around. Big hug to you !!


----------



## RainyMama

:hugs::hugs:
I wish I had the just-right words to help you feel better. Sending love and support your way. I am glad DH is there to love you and cuddle you. Wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- i'm so sorry! :hugs: we'll be here when you need us.

This provera is kicking my butt! I have the worse headache! And i'm so tired, ughh!


----------



## LVnMommy

Sooo Rainy && Taurus hows the cycle going??? Have you O'd yet?


Is BD'd more than once a day harmful for ttc??? Im due to O tomorrow . we BD this AM should we again tonight or wait till tomorrow AM?



Ive got some pretty serious crampy-ness going on, (im making up my own words now obviously lol crampyness! geez) This better be one awsome egg!! 1 day away from our weekendd getaway!


----------



## frybaby2012

sjones1125 said:


> Frybaby- I did. I ended me 80+ days cycle with provera. I hope AF shows for you soon, it can be very frustrating :hugs:

Thank you SJones. Cervix has went low and soft and some cramping today. FX that AF will at least come so I can track a proper cycle :(


----------



## RainyMama

Jessica- I think I ovulated yesterday. Not sure because I am not temping regularly also I keep forgetting to use opks. Who watches the kids while you are out of town?

Fry- sorry this cycle is so long. I hope your cervix change is an i lndication of a fresh start on the horizon. 
I personally have issues with super light periods (mainly spotting, no flow) post mirena. Seems impossible that I could sustain a pregnancy but each month I hope I am a little closer to "normal". So I can relate to feeling frustrated!


----------



## LVnMommy

Rainy-- well countdown begins for tww! My most wonderful mother or "mamaw" is going to watch the kids! she is the only person in the world i trust them to stay with. My 4 year old is pretty picky and shes the only one he will even think about staying with!!!
This week is potty train my 2 year old, ai yi yi. Every single time she pees, she strips off her diaper. even if it is .00001 of a drop of pee. Silly girl so that must mean she dosnt need them anymore. She will FOR SURE be out of diapers before we bring another bundle in !!! Im pretty bored at home lol my 3 week vacay is almost over and im almost over it! never thought i would say that, but i like staying busy.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Starting soy tonight ladies!! I'm a little paranoid about what it's going to do.

Also, I'm pretty sure I whiffed on this mornings BBT attempt. This is way TMI but I can't figure out how to _not_ move around very much and get it in my hoo-haa. My best solution is to sleep without any pants on. Any better suggestions?


----------



## sjones1125

Hahaha, Bbyo you crack me up! I usually wear a beggy pajama pants and when its time I just slip it right in LOL! It takes a little practice, i've poked myself a couple of times lol.Dh has asked a few times where the beeping sound is coming from cause he doesnt see the thermometer in my mouth ha! I'm not sure if i answered your question! Its way past my bedtime lol. Hey are you gonna link ur chart? Good luck with the soy! Make sure you take it at the same time every night :)


----------



## LVnMommy

LOL BabYO your so funny!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- what a good mawmaw! Hehe

Babyo- I have noticed I can still detect a pattern, even if I have to get up to reach for the thermometer. But, no pants sounds like a good solution!

Ladies! I figured out my mysterious lack of ewcm, I was taking an antihistamine! It was drying my nasal passages as well as my queen Victoria!


----------



## sjones1125

Haha i just noticed I said beggy and not baggy, sorry about my english, i sometimes use some creole words. I remember when I first came here i asked for shillings instead of quarters lol. Ok, i'm done rambling.

Liz- its good that you figured it out. I didn't get any this cycle!


----------



## OperationBbyO

TTC may be done for me. My H told me he wanted to move out and wanted a divorce. He spent three days reading every single post I made on a relationship forum and went to far as to sign up to gain access to special locked subgroups. He found in there that I have slept with more people than what he is comfortable with. He said anyone who has slept with more than 10 people isn't marriage material. I have slept with 15. Less than one per year since I have been sexually active. He basically called me a whore in a nice way. He doesn't want to go to counseling because he doesn't believe he should have to deal with it. 

For the record, our fight before was because I found out four of his best female friends were All women he had casual sex or a ONS with. He thought it was fine to be married and keep them as close friends. I disagreed. 

I'm so done.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- i am horrified. What a violation. What an ass. 
I will post more soon, I just needed you to know I am thinking of you. And I am appalled by your H. 
I hope you stay away from him until he gets himself some counseling, he is obviously messed up. But guys like this often come back with lots of empty promises. :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I really don't know what to say. Why would he do that in the first place? To Justify what he did? I don't think YOU should have to put up with the crap he's making you go through. It's not fair! I hate the double standards! I don't think you should be with him! You need someone that's going to trust you, and not judge you for what has happened in the past. Not going to counselling? sounds to me like he's just looking for excuses. I'm sorry you have to go through that :hugs: We're here if you need to chat, vent. :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO Im so sorry!!! Personally I do not see WTH it matters how many people you have slept with in the past because IT IS THE PAST. But, Obviously his past is NOT his past as he is best friends with 4 that he has slept with before?? That is complete bull!! he Vowed for better or worst right? and how does that change the person you are today,from the person he loved 3 days ago before he read it! Geez that really makes me PO!!! I really hope you can find a way to sort through it and he stops being a idiot!! Big hugs big hugs and keep us posted.



-- Been getting our BD on . Leaving tomorrow at lunch for our weekend getaway. Dress shopping a must. cleaning house a must, packing for the kids + Us. Ehh all i wanna do is lay on the sofa and watch one born every minute!!! I bought the 2 seasons on amazon and been watching since. I think this may be a BFP Cycle ladies! I just really really really really want a sticky one. I have never felt O pain like this before, but i feel it on BOTH sides wierd is that possible??? OPK still + . when i got my BFP I had 4 days of + OPK. and i went back and checked i was 10 dpo when i got my first faint positive so im going to wait at least till then to test!


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - :hugs: So sorry, I hope he comes to his senses and you can work this out. x


----------



## OperationBbyO

My BFF came to love on me at work and she promised me that no matter what he did, she would go with me to every single appointment I ever needed to have a baby on my own! I love my BFF. :) I have about 30K set aside for TTC purposes (as I have always suspected I would need some serious help in this department). 

I'm not sure where my journey is going to take me, but I won't give up on a family. :) I have too much love to give and such a big support system. I'll keep temping, doing opks, and checking my CM and since I have already been referred to an RE, I can get there and say I'm doing this on my own. 

In weird cycle news, I think today is the real CD1. I started cramping like a wild woman and am gushing blood. It's so weird. I started soy yesterday so that could be in. Needless to say I won't be taking the soy anymore. 

Gah. I'm so pissed, I even went and changed my last name yesterday! What a waste of $8.


----------



## LVnMommy

babyO from what I know(have read) you will be be an amazing mother, you deserve it!!
You can do this and we will be here with you every step of the way too!!


----------



## sjones1125

That's the spirit! I'm positively sure that you will be an awesome Mommy! We will be here for you as much as we can :). It's good that you have such a good friend !!!! :hugs:

Now soy- you take it from cd 2-6? Or were you doing diff days?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I was going to do 3-7. But I stopped because I don't need to ovulate since its WWIII over here. I don't know why I started cramping today. It could be the stress of dealing with what I'm dealing with that threw the whole thing off. When did you do soy?


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah, it could be. I did 2-6. I'm still debating about this next cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Looks like our trip will be cancelled!! Our mastiff got out of the fence && is missing! Im devastated. FX'd he comes home!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers- I am so sorry to hear about everything. You are in my thoughts and prayers... I am sending you lots of hugs!!! I understand you need your time... I hope you don't give up and come back to us soon!!!

bbyo- oh dear... I really hope you guys can work it all out and get back to baby making... and live happily! :( I am hoping that was just his initial reaction and shock... that he comes to his senses and realizes what a catch he has! btw, what a great friend to come over and say she will help you no matter what! What a lovely support system! :)

afm, I have been so crazy busy lately!! sheesh! DH and I have NOT DTD for DAYSSSS... like 4-5 days. :( I am missing my window I think. I can CD 17... the earliest I have gotten a positive OPK is CD 16... so I am definitely BDing tonight and going to go for it anyway. I have been so exhausted I literally pass out at night... I told DH to wake me up and he didnt. arrggg. lol Anyway, I really needed the rest these past few weeks, so if we dont conceive, I will know it was just not meant to be this month. i figure its better than bding like crazy andnot getting a bfp. at least i know i may already be out... so my hopes wont get up too far like they do when i know i have done everything possible?

anyways, hope everyone is well!!!!! miss my mirena ladies!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Finally made DH give it up today (or well, yesterday, bc its after midnight now) Let's hope I havent O'ed yet!!! eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!

What's everyones plans for this weekend?!


----------



## RainyMama

Good work Molly!


----------



## taurusmom05

lol thanks, liz!! what a week! hehehe

fx lots of spermies got nice and saved up... so they can catch the egg quickly! :)

testing day is June 9th! thats when af is due. how about everyone else?


----------



## LVnMommy

June 4th I will test AF is due the 7th so I pray pray pray for bfp. Plus I go back for my last semester June 4th would be a nice way to start off the long week after 3 weeks vacation!


----------



## RainyMama

If no AF I will test on June 6th. My boss is coming to support me during an audit and wants to take me out for drinks after it's over. AF is due June 5th so I suppose I should know by then. Not thrilled to potentially have AF while dealing with all the audit crap! 
But I shouldn't worry since there is a baby in there anyway!


----------



## sjones1125

Keeping my fingers crossed for all y'll!!!

afm- not much, last provera pill tonight and af should be here in a couple of days...I think I'll be on my period when I got for my app on Wednesday! ughh. Hope you guys are having a good weekend!


----------



## OperationBbyO

The real AF finally showed up (done already). I decided to start soy on day 2-6 to see if it would move ovulation forward.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- we might actually be cycle buddies! I might try soy!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Today is CD3 for me. What I thought was AF, was not AF. ~sigh~

It's so frustrating. I'm not too worries since we aren't trying to actually make a baby at this point. I am really starting to blame the mirena for all our woes! I'm jumping on the Rainy bandwagon. It's all mirena's fault!!


----------



## LVnMommy

I really think im going to get a BFP this cycle.. I just have a feeling. BB feeling sore. & I know its too soon for symptoms but i just feel it!


----------



## sjones1125

I definitely believe its Mirena!!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Die Mirena die!!!!

Lol


I decided no matter what I'll never go back on birth control. My body may have forgotten how to function.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok thought i would give yall a look at my wierd OPK this cycle starting from cycle day 9 I O'd on cd 15 and they are still dark wierd,, last cycle they lightened up the day after O.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Die Mirena die!!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> I decided no matter what I'll never go back on birth control. My body may have forgotten how to function.

I promised myself the same thing Bbyo. I have never felt this broken :(



LVnMommy said:


> Ok thought i would give yall a look at my wierd OPK this cycle starting from cycle day 9 I O'd on cd 15 and they are still dark wierd,, last cycle they lightened up the day after O.

Maybe ur just having a long surge? Get use to the weirdness! Mirena does that to you :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've had surges last 5 days before. Sadly it's "normal" after Mirena. 

Curse the universe and hope for the best! It may be that your body tried to O, failed, then tried again. Or you have a super awesome egg cooking in there and the LH surge was super strong and it shot it out directly into a little spermie! I'm hoping for scenario #2. 

More on Mirena: Had I known back then what I have discovered, I would NEVER have done it before I had a child. I may have taken myself out of Mommyhood forever because of that stupid thing.


----------



## RainyMama

Jessica- I hope you're right about your BFP! I have had a cycle with a long surge, a la Babyo. No reason why it can't lead to a bun in the old oven! Hehe

Babyo and Stacey- I sincerely hope the doctors who influence women when it comes to birth control notice a trend, if there is one. From what we have all seen, there are few BFPs here and feels like almost as many chemicals and miscarriages. Something is not right!

We have quite the wide spectrum of issues, and some great success stories:
I have little to no flow, but at least "AF" happens every month and my temps suggest I ovulate. I believe I had one chemical pregnancy.
Molly- ovulates late and then has very heavy periods.
Babyo- one chemical, luteal phase defect? Low progesterone, spotting mid LP
Stacey-long long long crazy cycles. Crazy!
Calasen- crazy long cycles as well low progesterone and one miscarriage.
Jessica- was it a miscarriage or chemical?
Dreamers- miscarriage, bless you. I am thinking of you sweetie.
Lucy/Rachel had 5 chemicals before her sticky bean- BFP!
Remember perfectno3? She had a chemical right away.
Mellissa- conceived cycle #9, BFP!
Panda- conceived! BFP!
Ginger- conceived after a few cycles. BFP!


----------



## LVnMommy

Yikes Rainy... thats such a bummer for us:/ come on ladies we really need a few BFP to add to this thread. So i Have decided, if no BFP cycle im going to hold off for june cycle to "diet" lol I gained 10 pounds the past year of school and bikini season is here;/ now if i were Prego i would TOTAL work that pregnancy excuse LOL BUT-- if not then my workouts will begin .


----------



## RainyMama

Good morning ladies! Sorry if my previous post is a big downer. It looks more depressing this AM than I meant it to be last night. I am going to edit it because I forgot some of the success stories.

I know we are all going to conceive. Our bodies are probably working hard for us behind the scenes to balance out our hormones all the time.
With Molly, Jessica and me in the tww (Molly I assume you have ovulated, right?), Stacey and Babyo taking soy (nature's clomid!), and calasen taking actual clomid (yay!) we have some major BFPs on the horizon!!

Jessica- I am totally with you for losing some weight. I remember when I conceived DS I had just lost around 5 or 6 lbs. Good thinking!


----------



## LVnMommy

Lol, My DH opened my bathroom cabinet today and says Jessica can you come here, i walk in and he points at all my OPKS and HPT packets (IC) He says i think you have a problem, seriously. I was like no i dont!!! lots of women use opk's! he says you telling me lots of women keep mutiple urine sticks in thier bathroom cabinets!?? YES. Well if your going to keep those then i get to keep old qtips or something. LMAO! I told him just leave my dang cabinet shut!! lol men...


----------



## OperationBbyO

hahaha I reorganized the bathroom yesterday and I had enough opks and HPTs to fill up an entire bin!! I was so embarrassed. 

I do feel like we are all taking forever to get a sticky bean in there. I know my body is working hard to regular itself, or at least, I hope it is. I haven't had any side effects from the soy yet. I decided to take 150mg per day since my tablets came in 50mg dosing. Who knows if it will do anything. I've for sure had some weird pangs and stuff around my ovaries the last day or so and I normally never have those so early in my cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO you know i Just realized that you had mirena without having any children! My ob refuses to Place a mirena unless a women has had at least one child. I never in my wildest dreams would have thought it could do such things as its done to us, with my 2 it was easssssy to get pregnant I never even knew a thing about the world of TTC because the 1st time i tried with both of them it happened! although i had not used birth control at all in between( DH was deployed to iraq for 15 months so it wasnt needed) I will not everrrrrrrr get mirena again!!


AFM - feeling SO tired. although i did take my kids to the beach for an hour today. Boo back to school/work i go monday.
OH and notice the new picture
<--------- thats for all of us!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I love the new pic! I will channel that!

I wish my OB would have actually told me what a bad idea it was to get one with no children. Dreamers is in the same boat as I am.


----------



## Calasen

hey girls sorry I have been quiet had a lot going on.

Either I am reacting badly to the Clomid or something I ate has upset me been very ill the past few days. On top of the that and the usual *we got pregnant in our first month* annoucements on facebook haven't felt like facing the world. I also feel that apart from my OH I have very little support in this nasty journey TTC. it will soon be 2 years since we started and since the miscarriage my cycles are completely messed up. Even though they have me on the Clomid the dr doesn't think it will work and is already getting us to look into IVF.

It's not supposed to be this hard!!! We are told all our lifes that girls become mummys, when ew are young, then to be very careful when we become sexually active, and now i have the stability of a safe and loving home and a partner as commited as i am, theres all these road blocks.

I know I havent been very supportive myself lately but have been in a very dark and nasty place that I can't seem to find a way out of. I'm trying hard to focus on the wedding and that but sometimes the mask I have been showing the world slips and if it doe's I'm not sure i can put it back.

I have my hen night on friday this week and I shouild be looking forward to it, but so far one of my bridesmaids and a close family friend have both pulled out at last minute as they "suddenly" found they are 4 and 5 months pregnant.

Now all I can think is how can i walk down the aisle with a 7 month pregnant bridesmaid at my side and still show the world the bliss i feel for finally marrying my soul mate when my heart will be breaking with jealousy?????


----------



## OperationBbyO

((HUG))

I don't know how you survive that. I deleted my facebook account because I couldn't take it anymore. I avoid all my pregnant friends. Most of them are on kid #2 or #3 and then here I am, with none. It kills me. I keep wondering if it never happens for me if I'll get over it in 5 or 6 years or if I'll always feel like I missed out on something wonderful. 

I'll send lots of positive thoughts your way! I hope you have a blast at your hen party. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Does this link to my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks lvn! 

Babyo- nope, it does not link to your chart.

Calasen- have a lovely time at the hen party. Good luck to you dealing with the pregnant girlfriends. I don't have much advice. We are here for you, I am glad you shared with us how you have been feeling these days. :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

You ladies have been busy today!

BByo- I clicked and it just took me to my own chart. OV pains? That's awesome!

Calasen- I'm sorry you have to deal with that :hugs: I dunno what to say, We're here for you :hugs:

Jessica- sounds like my cabinet!! I'm so upset at myself for buying sooo many OPK's. I probably won't even be able to use them! Ughhh

Hya Liz- any symptoms?

afm- well just waiting for AF, I feel so grouchy! I'm definitely in a foul mood, I hate feeling this way! I would drink some wine but I hate having to get up early in the morning. My son's been waking up at 5 am!!!! It's killing me..I JUST WANT TO SLEEP! ok, I'm done rambling!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Stacey! I sure hope your son sleeps in tomorrow! I hate how grumpy I can get before AF. Once it starts I usually start to feel better on cd2. Hopefully I won't kill anyone during the audit/major pms!
The only symptoms I have are pms symptoms: emotional- cried repeatedly watching bravo. And my left breast is bigger and the littlest bit sore. My tummy is bloated, my son said he knew I had a baby inside and I thought that was so cool, maybe he knows something we don't right? Then he said "I know you have a baby in there cuz your tummy is so huuuuge!"
DH just laughed and laughed and then I started laughing. I weighed myself, I have not gained weight, I've lost a couple pounds! My son is a rascal! Must be the bloat... Let's hope it's a tiny bean causin trouble already. Come on baby!


----------



## LVnMommy

Im right there with you with the bloat rainy, wouldnt that be awesome to get out BFP??? :):):) WISHFUL thinking here!


----------



## frybaby2012

So I've still been lurking around supporting and praying for you ladies and your BFP's. For those of you that hadnt read previous threads I had Mirena removed 3/22. Withdraw bleeding 3/23. AF arrived 4/17. Since then nothing! I have spent probably a hundred dollars on pregnancy tests. Took my last one 5/22 and decided I wasn't pregnant and I was just going to wait for my AF to visit. Well still here cycle day 43 but noticing changes starting yesterday. When I woke up my breasts hurt horribly and the pain has done nothing but gotten worse. I thought maybe AF but my breasts hurt with AF but never swell. Mind you I was the most disadvantaged woman when it comes to breasts and probably would not even have to wear a bra normally so this morning when I woke up and saw them in the mirror I noticed a change immediately. My DH opened the door as I was still standing in the mirror and before I could say a word he said your boobs are bigger. I KNOW RIGHT!! Ive had 3 children I know what your breast feel like when you are preggers but I tested all the way up to CD35 and never got a positive and the net says the chances are if you are that far out and still getting a BFN then you are most likely not pregnant. Didnt temp just basic charting and no OPK tests since this is my first cycle after Mirena and I just learned how to do that. I am soooo flippin confused!!!


----------



## Calasen

fry i'd go get a blood pregnancy test honey, it could be a phantom or it could be you ovulated very late and caught one you didn't notice :) Good luck :)


----------



## RainyMama

Fry- I agree with calasen! Also thanks for your prayers :) good to hear from you.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yes, have your blood checked! If you don't know when you ovulated you never know when you may have caught that little egg.

AFM...the soy is giving me hot flashes! lol This stuff is interesting. I'm CD5 and I certainly feel "stuff" going on in there.


----------



## LVnMommy

Really babyO??? thats AWESOME!!! i wish you coulda known it was gonna maybe help and tried it sooner. Im really crossing my fingers for A BFP for you very soon! you need to be a mommy!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Im DEF. going to test friday!!! If im not pregnant im CRAZY i have serious twinges going on, im HOT big boobs, I just know!


----------



## RainyMama

Good for you lvn, is your ticker accurate, are you 6 dpo? I can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm not 100 percent on my O day I have had positive OPK since CD 13 and still positive! Now cd 21 I think.


----------



## sjones1125

Well my spotting has started, and i'm at the doctors office. I kinda went blank and have no clue what to tell or ask lol. * sigh*. my cramps are horrible! I'm really happy to be done with this cycle! Almost time to start soy!


----------



## RainyMama

How did your appointment go???


----------



## OperationBbyO

I like soy so far. My ovaries joined a marching band or something in there.


----------



## sjones1125

It went ok. Blood work on cd 25. And we go from there. I think I might skip soy this cycle.

Bbyo- lol, thats how mine felt last
Cycle!


----------



## sjones1125

Oh, you know what she told me, that with temping, when i ovulate it'll just spike and come back down lol. I almost said well i must have ovulated like 8 times.


----------



## frybaby2012

Well CD42 and nothing. BBs were really sore last two days and seems to have turned into a dull ache. So sleep deprived. I am constantly awake. Called the DR nurse called in orders for bloodwork in the morning. I dont know how longg it takes after that. Maybe this is the start of some answers.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- did she have an opinion of which day you ovulated this cycle? 
How will you know once it has happened?

Babyo- I'm glad you like soy. Did you figure out how to link your chart? I can't wait to stalk your chart!

Fry- I am so eager to learn of your results, I hope they come quickly!

AFM- having more weird cm and my breasts feel strange. Yesterday they felt sore and today the nipples feel very sensitive. 9 dpo. Hopes are not that high up, just the normal height of up :)
I did have a temp dip yesterday. Went from 98.8 to 98.4 and then today is at 98.7 so that could be an implantation dip. Oh my gosh I wish I had a tiny spot of blood, it would be so exciting to see implantation spotting!!! But, no. Just a fountain of watery cm.

Ladies- what do you do for exercise when it is raining?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- she didn't look At my chart. The blood work on cd 25 is to check if i did, if i didnt she says we could go ahead and start clomid, but if i decide i dont wanna have a baby then she wants to put me on birth control pills. That is if I end up
Having pcos. I have to talk to dh again to see where he stands on the baby subject. Do you guys think the soy would mess up my hormone levels? Thats my only reason why I'm debating if I should take it or not


Excercise? Whats that lol? I sometimes walk th lake. When its raining i dance in my living room lol
Liz all those symptoms sound promising!!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bbyo- are ur temps all over the place?


----------



## LVnMommy

7 DPO . Starting to feel down.. Not sure why. Today was my sons last day of his half day preschool and I had gotten his teacher a award from house of representatives and I cried when I gave it to her!!! Like a crazy person. He has been in that program almost 2. Years and now he's off to pre k! This teacher is the most AMAZING teacher!!!! She helped him SO much ( he had a speech delay & ADHD) it's just I know he will never have a amazing teacher like her again!!! Oh geez I'm a emotional wreck today . And yes I POAS today (I'm a dummy) negative


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I wish she would've looked at your chart, it is so crazy I really would like to know her opinion. Oh well. I am so excited for your blood work! LOL!
I am also eager to hear about how your talk goes with DH. Do you want to have another baby? Will it change things if you have to take medication in order to get pregnant?

Lvn- I cried on and off all day. I hear ya. You tested so early! Crazy girl. Hormones are ragin now for the both of us. Hoping for some BFPs this cycle!! I think we are due for 2 or 3 of them this time since we didn't get even one last cycle on this board. 

Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I still can't figure out how to link a fertility friend chart. Any suggestions?? Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Ok, go to user cp, edit signiture and thats where ur going to paste the code.

The code you get it from ff, click on sharing, get
Code.. Pick one of the codes, copy and paste in ur signiture thingy. Preview it to make sure u got the right one, if not, just try one of the other codes.


----------



## OperationBbyO

SCORE! I would never have figured that out! Thank you.


----------



## LVnMommy

8DPO . POAS. Negative:( Sad face all day long


----------



## RainyMama

Aww lvn! Maybe wait a couple days, you could be implanting now and the hcg needs time to build up!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ya. I keep telling myself that but I doubt it! I really thought it was gonna happen!!!


----------



## RainyMama

LVN- seriously, most women don't get BFPs on 8DPO. It is super early! You only ovulated a week ago.

Babyo- how are you doing? are you and H communicating? Is he DH again yet?

Mollllllllllllllly- what's happening in your uterus?

AFM- woke up soaked in sweat and boiling hot. It is humid here, but only 64 degrees, so not hot. I don't know what is going on, but you know me, a little oven every LP so it means nothing! Damn. 
10 DPO, fingers crossed tightly and trying to play it cool :coffee:
:winkwink:


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- It's still pretty early! FX'd!!!!

Liz-that REALLY sounds promising!!! I'm hoping this is it for you! It is humid outside!!! ughh. 

MOLLY, CALASEN, Mellissa. :hi:

BByo- Yay for getting your chart on here!!! Now I have someone to stalk and compare charts with! :D

afm- cramps, cramps, cramps! I decided to start soy tonight. I'll up the dose and see what happens. any plans for the weekend?


----------



## OperationBbyO

If I got one of those TTC Journey things the amount of time I spent online looking at TTC stuff would be embarrassing! 

8dpo is still way early. I implanted early that one time and that was at 7dpo and I didn't test + until 11 dpo. 

Come on BFPs! We need a bunch this cycle!

DH is....idk. I still think it's a bad idea to try this cycle. He has at least clued in that he's been a royal butt head. I'm finding my temps to be super interesting though. Granted, they don't make any sense yet, but they are still interesting. I've started setting my alarm for 6:00am in hopes that they will even out. I can't say that's done anything too much so far.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sorry ladies I wrote a big ol message on my phone earlier...and by the time I was done and pushed submit... I had been signed out and I lost it!! Arrrggg!!!!!

I will reply to everyone tonight at work... But just a quick update...

I had ewcm longer/later than usual this month... Hoping that means I Oed later and made the mark. Lol not having any symptoms at all currently... !! Af is due around the 9th somewhere so I guess time will tell. Testing on the 10th if no af!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well with my MC I had a very very faint line at 8DPO and + at 10 DPO . but either way im ok with it now. We have officially decided if no BFP this month we are not going to ttc anymore. With DS we conceived the first time we EVER had sex! crazy. With DD 1 month.. DH says it shouldnt be this hard, and does not like to see me get my hopes up to be let down. We already have a boy and a girl so maybe thats why god gave us our pair.?


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- how many mg's are your capsules? Mine are 40 but it says 80 mg on the back? I confused on how much to take now. I just swallowed 3 lol, i was going for 160


----------



## taurusmom05

ok ladies, im at work from 11pm-730am... its 12:43am now and I am SOOO TIRED. I am NOT feeling like im going to make it. lol good news is... i am experiencing a bit of downtime so i can write to you ladies!! :)

bbyo- idk if i missed it, but is everything ok now between you and DH? thinking of you! hope the soy works its magic-- never tried it but heard from other moms its amazing! good luck to you and stacey!!!! :) :) :)

stacey- lots of soy for you today, huh?? lol! maybe you will get SUPER eggs!!! maybe you will get preggo with twins! triplets!!! hehehehe

why cant we all just be pregnant right now? together? so we can compare pregnancies instead of stinkin mirena problems. blaaaaahhhhh....!! i am never going on hormonal BC again! I want to have one right after another this next time...and stop at 3... then ill prolly have the non hormonal copper IUD put in... paragard i think? anyway... goodness gracious i hope im pregnant this month! after last month we are in desperate need for a BFP! Our little thread deserves a LOT of them! How many cycles has everyone been trying now? This is cycle #9 for me and DH!


----------



## Calasen

23rd cycle for me :( and right now I am very hungover after my hen night and to hell with babyness for the night I said!!!

despite a friends friend being there and going on ALL night how she "might" be pregnant while doing shots?????!!!!!!????!!?!?!?!?


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen, your time is nearing!!! :)
also, what was she thinking?! that is crazy... people these days! its like, helloooo is anyone in there?! lol hopefully she isnt since she has been drinking so heavily. maybe a glass of wine, a drink, idk... but repeatedly doing shots? scary!!


----------



## taurusmom05

p.s. calasen hows the clomid going?


----------



## LVnMommy

Gosh calasen! That's crazy shot after shot??? I feel guilty after half a glass of wine !!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My soy was 50mg for each pill. I got it at GNC. I took 150mg per day. I really didn't know what to do so I randomly guessed. I didn't really have symptoms other than the marching band in my ovaries and I got really hot the last two days. 

Calasen--Let me knock her in the head. Seriously?!? I have no problems having a drink before ov, but after....even if I know that getting pregnant is almost impossible, I still don't have a thing!


----------



## taurusmom05

have u guys seen the detect5 progressive pregnancy tests? they are expensive but pretty freakin cool! you can check your progression of HCG build up at home!!!!


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> p.s. calasen hows the clomid going?

Sorry for the late reply i just slept for 24 hours to recover from the hen night :) I don't think the clomids worked :( I haven't had a positive OPK, no symptoms of ovulation either and no AF still :( But i did have a nasty case of food poisoning after the first round of it was finished so the ovulation could have been missed in that lot.


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- That's pretty sad, She has no idea how lucky she is! Are you planning on taking anything to start your period? Or is that not an option? Sorry If you already told us.


afm- too hot! I've been so hot at night, must be the soy lol. can't wait to see what it's going to do for me this cycle!


----------



## Calasen

If the clomid doesn't do anything in the next 2 weeks then I am getting referred to the fertility specialists at our local hospital. So no idea really what the next step will be but there is a concern that my PCOS and Endo are back and causing trouble again, which most likely means another operation to remove the cysts and patches of endo. If that is the case then we will probably wait until after the wedding to go through with any of it.

But who knows I may get very lucky and catch before I see anything ? wishful thinking though there.


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- sorry I have been a lame BnB friend. I am reading along just keeping semi quiet because otherwise I would bombard you all with inappropriate amounts of symptom spotting and BFP fantasizing. It is so hard not to test early, I am 12 dpo and just hanging on! 
Stacey- I think the heat you are experiencing must mean you are working overtime to produce the most wonderful egg this cycle! How is your sleep these days?
Calasen- still no AF, eh? That stinks, seems like you have been waiting for ages for AF! How many friends do you have that are pregnant or think they are? Seems like so many, might drive me mad. :hugs: to you.
Babyo- Glad to hear DH is getting his head back on straight. Any chance the both of you or he will go to counseling?
Molly- those tests sound awesome, how expensive is expensive?

Dreamers- thinking of you


----------



## LVnMommy

I can feel AF on the way...


----------



## OperationBbyO

DH is headed to counseling on his own. He has a gigantic pile of problems that I cannot help him with. I will always be supportive, but I learned my lesson on trying to "fix" people long ago. People have to fix themselves. I think the majority of his problem is that all of his bad decisions (marrying crazy, staying with crazy after she slept with her student--she's a HS teacher, having a child with crazy, signing whatever court order she wanted to get away from crazy, sticking his head in the sand rather than being productive in his career, etc) have finally caught up with him. He has finally realized that he's screwed himself in many ways by hoping that his problems would go away rather than dealing with them from the beginning. 

Sure, I've had my fair share of life poo, but by any comparison I've really got it all together compared to my DH and I think he is really struggling with that. 

I'm just bopping along. Waiting to see if the soy did anything. I'm enjoying following my temps.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Also thought to ask, does my chart look normal?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am very glad to hear DH is going to counseling. 
Your chart is exhibiting a saw tooth pattern. Probably the soy is making it seem even more erratic. But usually you would not want to see your temp going up and down, up and down. But it makes sense for your dx so far. Hormonal issues.

Stacey- haven't your temps gone up and down with soy?


----------



## OperationBbyO

The little tip it gave me was that I wasn't temping at the same time every day, and I wasn't, so I started temping at 6:00am. It's "sort of" evened out after that, but I guess not very much.

I'm kicking myself for not temping the previous 6 cycles.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- Taking your temp at the same time might help it start to even out a little. Your last few temps look a little more stable-ish :) also it is hard to see a pattern until you have temped for a few cycles, by the end of this cycle you'll have a better idea though, than you do right now.

I am wishing I'd kept temping, and not given up like a quitter! I am going back to temping next cycle. I will be FULLY strategizing to the max. Temping, opks, acupuncture every week, I am going to add the herbs the acupuncturist has suggested, super healthy food, I am going to eat a real breakfast(!), wean myself off caffeine (only drinking one cup now, but it can't hurt to stop), and lots and lots of sex! Plus starting actual cardio-not just walking. I have lost a couple pounds, yay! And want to lose a few more. We conceived DS when I was working out. Sorry to be so wordy gals!!


----------



## frybaby2012

Babyo-I am joining you in the attempt to tempt.

Rainy-I know what you mean by hanging around but feeling as if I dont support it enough in posts.

As for me after 45 days AF FINALLY arrived. Yeah now I can start temping and opk and all. Rainy what CD are you on?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ooooo What herbs are you going to take? I'm all about taking whatever I can at this point. I mean, what can it hurt? :shrug:


----------



## RainyMama

I have no idea, she told me briefly a while ago, but I shot her down. Since I am still not pregnant (that I know of!) I am changing my tune. As soon as I get the bottles I will post here the names and why she is recommending them.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So according to my chart I'm like a cold blooded reptilian. Dang. I'm chilly in the AM. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Lol Bbyo, my temps have been the opposite, i wish mine were a little cooler. It'll probably be better after my last dose of soy today! 

Hows everyone?


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :) Nothing too much going on here... CD 27 now. I have a few more days until testing... trying to hold off until the 10th, if af doesnt show before then. I started my usual cramping 4-5 days before my period so I am feeling pretty down about that. I feel the way I did last month and the month before :( We REALLY have to get a BFP this cycle! Our poor little thread needs it!

Liz! I cant wait to see the results of your test soon! You are just about there... I admire your willpower!

Stacey/bbyo- hows it going on your soy journey?

calasen- whats shakin, bacon?! FX that the clomid is doing the trick for you right now!!!

frybaby- how are you doing???

LVN- when do you test again next? did af show?

dreamers- i miss you!!!!! Hope you're doing ok!!!!

How many people do we have TTC this cycle?! It's statistic time!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

cycle day one. Ill be super busy the next 9 weeks so I think that TTC is out of question next two cycles but ill do what i can. Im just feeling down/stressed at the moment. 

GOOD LUCK TAURUS!!!!!! im still hoping for all yalls BFP


----------



## OperationBbyO

I guess it's all going well? I discarded a fluke high temp and my charts seems to be evening out.

I decided I"m weird because I chart stalk myself multiple times a day...like it's going to change. 

That's crap about CD1 LVN. No fair! 

Taurus--hang in there! You could banish all your HPTs like I did. 

Stacey--My body went right back to normal the very day I stopped taking soy. I hope yours does too!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- sorry for cd1, ugh, always a hard day.

Molly- please tell time to pass faster so you can get your BFP!

Babyo- I used to stare at my chart throughout the day. Don't think that makes it a normal thing to do, though!

Me- 15 dpo, no AF yet. Freaking out.


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, absolutely. im so excited about it... pls oh pls oh plssss arent we all over due for a BFP?!
JUST TEST ALREADY! i grovel at your feet for your willpower not to test. lol seriously. i am not worthy! i test early every time! if i was 15dpo that equals to about 15 tests i would have already taken! gah!

im roughly 10dpo i think. could be as few at 8... i did a really horrible job at keeping track this cycle. lol having af cramps and my usual pre af cm. boo! trying to remain hopeful at this point.

liz is pregnant. for sure. i just know it!

dreamers, are you out there?
mellissa?

stacey- my friend!! lets be pregnant ok?! whats the latest with you?

lvn, sorry about cd1. very sucky day :( stay positive! it just means you are another day closer to Oing again!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi guys - Im here. Just being quiet. 

OMG Rainy Im really really really excited for you! I really hope this is it for you. 

Sorry to hear this isnt your cycle Lovmommy

Taurus - fingers crossed for you!

AFM - 14 days post D&C and mostly feeling better. I've been back at work for 2 shifts and have actually really enjoyed it. Most people think I've just been on holiday as my sick leave happened at the end of Hawaii leave, so that helps a lot. I've been trying to keep super busy to distract myself as I get a bit morose with too much time in my own head. I took my 1st ever sewing lesson yesterday which was great - really enjoyed it. I have the odd wobble - my male boss (who I know considers miscarriages "just like a period") asked me why I was off sick - but I managed to deflect the question. Also every other woman in the world seems to be pregnant - and as soon as I find out about another its like a reminder that I am not. But things are definately getting better. Im not temping but think I might be ovulating. I've been told to wait until after my first period to ttc again, so Im just biding time until then.

Phew! Cannot wait for news of your BFPs ...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Chart stalk me please? Did I O?


----------



## RainyMama

Buenas Dias amigas, today was 16 dpo, I peed on a stick, then wiped to find AF. Ha! So of course the mean little test said "not pregnant". Somehow the way it worked out ended up making me laugh. My life tends to go this way, I hold out and then lose patience at the eleventh hour, so to speak. Onward to cycle 8! But, FYI, I will have a good cry at some point today.
Dreamers- I am so pleased to hear from you, love to you, take your time coming around here. :hugs: your boss sounds like a jack ass. :/
Molly- did you test??


----------



## Calasen

Ladies, for a while now I have really been struggling with all the crap around TTC right now and its turning me into a bitter and twisted cow.

While for the most part I feel very supported here by you all one comment recently really upset me and made me realise that I don't have the mental strength to keep putting on a brave face and pretending that I can cope with the heartache and constant pregnancy annoucements recently.

I feel so alone here right now and can't talk to anyone of the people I normally would do so about this, so am sorry to dump it here and bring you all down. I just really needed somewhere I could turn and not feel like such a complete and utter failure as a woman.


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh calasen, pls keep your head up. we all love and support you here!! Don't let one random comment bring down how hard you have worked and how far you have come! You really will overcome all of this, i jist know it. Sending you a million hugs!!!!


----------



## Calasen

and now i'm in floods of tears cos one stupid random comment on facebook by someone saying that if she were to get "unlucky" and get pregnant she'd be "terminateing" it straight away ....


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- i think you probably did ovulate. unfortunately, you have to keep watching and make sure your temp stays elevated to confirm. are you using opks at all this month? what's been going on there?

calasen- terribly sorry to hear you're feeling down. also sorry if i ever say anthing offensive. i can be quite pragmatic when it comes to dealing with TTC and it might come off as cold. 
really it is a coping mechanism for my own difficulties, the way i handle my own sadness is by applying logic to everything. 
i hope you can hang in there, i avoid facebook and haven't logged in for probably months. maybe you can take a facebook break? 
i do feel like there are pregnant women everywhere, or tiny precious newborn babies. i feel my heart swell and then ache each time i see the miracle of life around me. i wish we could peer into one another's wombs and find the solutions to each other's problems. i am thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## OperationBbyO

(((calasen))) come here and dump on us anytime! That's what we are here for. TTC is a nightmare sometimes and to see something like that on fecebook is awful. I would probably still be bawling my eyes out. Any time you need to vent feel free. I gripe and moan all the time. 

Rainy--ironic. I mean, supper ironic and funny at the same time. Thanks for the chart read. If true, I O'd CD14 and before I got a positive opk. I have used one every day this cycle. 

If it stays up then we BD last night, right on time. I can feel my ovaries this cycle with the soy. Mrs. Lefty is doing something for sure. 

But why would I O before my surge?? So weird.


----------



## Calasen

you guys didn't say anything offense it was a benign statement that just got to me is all.
And as for taking a break from facebook due to health issues its my only real source of keeping in touch with a lot of my friends and family so cant really take a break. But thinking I will be making a cull soon of some of the more callous and cold people on there


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I think I smacked myself in the face, lightly, after discovering AF and started to laugh. Poor hubs thought it was good news.
Even though your temp rose, it could go down and then back up again, ala jones. This is why ff and TCOYF need multiple high temps to confirm ovulation. I will keep stalking and you can bet I will be analyzing the hell out of it.

Calasen- :)


----------



## Calasen

https://steampunkdiywedding.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/final-dress.htmlfound a way to make me feel better!! Have finished making the wedding dress so I tried it on fully for the first time today!! :)

what you guys think?


----------



## LVnMommy

have you guys seen the Babi 25 miu HPT on amazon 1.99 for 25!!! geezzzz... the POAS addicts like me could go NUTS!!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- it is lovely! Cheered me up as well! Did you sew that yourself??? Well done!


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen its so beautiful, I love it. I've never seen one like it before!! can't wait to see it all together for your big day! Your fiance is gonna flip!!! :) :) :)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- It looks like you did! I think I saw on the ff forum a couple of post where women do get a positive the day after the temp rise. You're temps look like they're more stable now!!! woohoo!

Liz- Sorry the witch showed!!! :hugs: I pray you get that BFP REALLY SOON!!!!

Calasen- I'm sorry you have to deal with that :(, and don't worry about venting, that's what we're all here! :hugs: to you! That dress is beautiful!!!!!! 

Molly: when are you testing??????

afm- not much going on here, I'm trying not to stress out over my temps and OPk's. I haven't been feeling much ovary pains like I did last cycle. Maybe it's not working this month, or I took more than I was suppose to. Oh well. I go for blood work on cd 25. So looking forward to getting some answers.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--I love love love love your dress!! I'm so in love with the sleeves!! And the corset top part....ooo lala! Have you decided how you are going to wear your hair or if you are going to have a head piece. 


So basically what you guys are saying is that I get a +opk AFTER I have already ovulated?


----------



## sjones1125

Anything is possible BByo. I'll be stalking to see what you're temps do for the next couple of days! But probably with the + OPK today,it'll wait for your temp rise and give you cross-hairs after. Sorry I'm not so good with the charting stuff yet. When do you usually O?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've never charted before so I assumed I ovulated 24 to 48 hours after a positive opk. Perhaps I ovulate way earlier than I thought I did. That would be cool because maybe my LP is longer than I originally thought.


----------



## sjones1125

I could be wrong :( i'm not the most experienced. But you are right, it's 24 to 48 hours after your + Opk. I'm sorry I didnt mean to confuse you more :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo I wish I knew anything about charting! If no BFP this month I'm definitely starting next cycle. I'm tired of not knowing for sure!! I've also read about womens charts looking like they o'ed before a positive opk... I've also heard temping is the most accurate- so I would go by that!!

I tested this am, bfn. I could be anywhere from 8-10dpo I think. lol cramping like af any second.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stalk me again!! I so think I O before the sticks go +.


----------



## gardenofedens

If your temps stay up, I'd definitely agree BabyO. Hope everyone else is doing well too!


----------



## RainyMama

When did it go + again? It's a very interesting chart! But it is good and healthy to see your obvious temp rise.


----------



## OperationBbyO

It went positive same day I saw the temp rise. It's also still positive today, a very strong positive, but my temp stayed up. If this is true, I O on CD13. Which means I have a longer LP than what I thought. It's still not long enough, but it's 10 instead of 7 days. Ov is supposed to be when you see the dip (estrogen surge) and I for sure see that. Maybe the soy did something? Maybe it brought O forward? 

Now if only I could stop falling asleep with the thermometer in my mouth.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Double post.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- It definitely looks like you O, Did you put and extra high temp to see if it's give you Ch's? If it stays up tomorrow it'll probably give you a line on the cd14th because of the Positive OPK. I would agree that it looks like you did cd 13!

Hya Mellissa!!! How are you doing?


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Hya Mellissa!!! How are you doing?

I'm doing well, thanks. :) Just working and going to school still. Trying to keep busy.


----------



## OperationBbyO

How long does it take to give me crosshairs? Do I have to tell it to? I added a fake high temp.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- If you didn't have the +Opk's I think It would give you CH's if your temp stays up tomorrow. But Because of the + it will give it to you after 3 high temps after the + OPK's.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ooooooooohhhh

But I can still say O happens after 3 days of high temps and ignore the opks?


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah you could, i never put in my opk's cause I was never sure. But i did get my cross hairs after my 3 high temps


----------



## noshowjo

hey ladies can i join you please ,Im jo hello :) .Im normally over on the waiting to try board but got my mirena out yesterday yippy excited about trying again . 
I already have two sons , age 10 and 4 but im really broody at the moment and would just love to have a baby girl next time round ,


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Jo!! So glad to have you :)
I'm Liz. TTC #2. Best of luck to you, we're so glad to have you here. 

Babyo- I read that some women's surge is over by the time it shows up in a urine test. But, with how long you get positives that doesn't exactly explain it?? I am so confused because I thought we don't release an egg until LH surges and triggers the release, then your temp rises as a result of progesterone? Or does it rise just because of less estrogen?? Sorry I am no help. I hope I am articulating my confusion with some amount of clarity, but I suspect that is not the case :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi, Jo! Welcome to our crazy little thread :) good luck on your TTC journey!! My name is Molly... TTC #2, and my son is 3yrs. old.

Afm, still cramping... Feels like af is gonna show any moment still... I'm officially due any time...as I range from a 28-31 day cycle...and I'm currently on cd29!


----------



## mimismom

Well fml The one time i pour my excess urine out my..opk reads error. Are you effing kidding me? Grrrrrr.


----------



## mimismom

And hi jo


----------



## sjones1125

Hi Jo! Welcome to our thread!!! Good luck to you!!! I'm Stacey ttc #3.

Hey Mimismom,bummer! That does suck!

Molly- I hope the witch stays AWAY!!!!!

Sometimes I really wish the threads for a little private lol, for what I'm about to say or chat about.
-TMI ALERT!!!!!

--So I just read on a diff forum about orgasms helping the swimmers get to where they need to go? Sadly I'm in the percentage of women that can't orgasm during penetration :shy: Have you guys ever heard of that?


----------



## mimismom

Yes i read it supossedly helps suck up The Little swimmers but....i dont know how true it is.

I did get enough urine to test after about 30 mins. And it wasssss negative...blah


----------



## mimismom

P.s i Think The only person That's affected by tmi Is The person doing The telling. Lol dont ever Think we could be weirded out, Thats what we are here for :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yeah. The TMI doesn't even phase me. I'm a nurse after all! Lol

I will keep doing my opk like my MW said to. I can't wait to see what the RE says. 

Also...hi Jo!!! Welcome to our crazy corner of BnB!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Day 3 of a high temp!!

Took out the opks and got CHs.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- awesome!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- yaaaay!! :) thats exciting!!! think the soy had anything to do with it?! im so excited for you!!!!!!

hows everyone doing today? im 11dpo (i think... lol) and af is due today based on my avg. cycle length, but having her come tomorrow isnt impossible either. hope she stays far away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

hey guys!! im at work for another 2.5 hours and i could really use some ENTERTAINMENT. lol where is everyoooonneeeeeee??? lolololol


----------



## OperationBbyO

Atlanta Aquarium. Waiting On the dolphin show!!:)


----------



## sjones1125

Here!!! On my couch!!! I hurt my back in the shower this am :(
Molly- I hope she stays away!!! FX!!!

-I have a baby shower to go to tomorrow, I really don't feel like going. But it's my sister in laws, So I have to. blahhhh. Thankfully I don't have a thing to do today!

BBYo- I'm really excited about your chart! I bet you can't stop looking at it? LOL I know I do that!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- your chart looks fab. If you are ovulating earlier than you thought perhaps that explains why you aren't conceiving? 

Molly- I am hanging with my little guy and 2 sisters today. One is in from ca and the other lives here but is about to move to ny. 

Stacey- sorry about your back!!


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo that sounds like SO much fun! I would must rather be there hanging out than here!! lol hope you are having a good time :)

stacey- what did you do to your back? ouch!! glad you get to relax all day today, im a bit jealous! lol make the best out of the baby shower! play and win the games. haha i freakin LOVE baby shower games. idk whats wrong with me. i just like to WIN. hah
i have been cramping for DAYS. uhhhh... she is due today, pretty much... and i wish she would come sooner than later so i could get on with it already. i think if i got a nice dark bfp i probably wouldnt believe it anyway. its been so long since i found out i was pregnant with my DS... i forget the feeling, kind of?? i want it back. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, sounds like a wonderful family day. so nice you could all be together today! now lets all move to TX!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

NOooo not TX!!! LOL, Stay here!
My parents still live there, I'm hoping they'll move here sometime this year tho. My Mom's coming in August to watch my monsters for 10 days or so and DH and I will be going on a mini vacation to Idaho and Canada! I can't wait!!! We haven't had any time alone for 5 years!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- omgosh a vacation sounds great!! what is it thats drawing you to Idaho and Canada? anything special? I hear both are really beautiful places!!
DH and I are pretty much settled on moving to TX next year!! im scared and excited! lol I have lived so many places, I need to settle down somewhere.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Do you guys think the progesterone supplement is responsible for the second temp increase? That's what I think.


----------



## LVnMommy

taurusmom05 said:


> stacey- omgosh a vacation sounds great!! what is it thats drawing you to Idaho and Canada? anything special? I hear both are really beautiful places!!
> DH and I are pretty much settled on moving to TX next year!! im scared and excited! lol I have lived so many places, I need to settle down somewhere.

Im from TX:) born and raised!! I just could not see myself EVER living anywhere else! my DH could not survive without his guns/hunting/ranch && backroads/Smalltowns:)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- its kind oh hard to know, giving this is ur first month charting. Maybe not tho? Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!! :D


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo-i think it may be hard to tell, but im hoping its just your body being awesome and taking care of business!! come on, bfp!!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

lucy!! i see you creeping!! hehehehe, how are you?!?!?!?!?!?! we miss ya!!


----------



## Calasen

OMG!!! I think I'm ovulating!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

At least if the pains anything to go by and the EWCM :) 

Time for LOTS of FUN!!!! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Omg that is awesome! Get busy girl!


----------



## taurusmom05

yaaaaay!! go calasen's ovaries!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Wohoooo Calasen!!!!!!! Get busy!!!! :)


--my temps are wacky again!!! Ugh


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i really hope that in a few more days your temps even out. hows your sleeping schedule now? sorry if you already said and i missed it. lol when af comes i PROMISED myself i would start temping...!! it may drive me crazier than i already feel though. hah

cramping ensues!! gee whiz, body, give me a break. ive been having the intense cramping i get on the day of af's arrival for 2 days, but ONLY on the right side... which is odd for me. too bad those bfn's are haunting me. lol oh and guess what else? my boobs are getting tender...and i never get tender boobs!!! if i dont stop ss'ing im gonna drive myself batty!!


----------



## sjones1125

My sleeping schedule is a little better than before? I'm still working on it lol. I have to say tho, i'm not really stressing out as much. I think i took more soy than I was suppose to and its going to be a horrible looking chart! Oh well.

How many dpo are you? FX for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

i am 12dpo... i THINK. based on opk's and using them on fertilityfriend.com's opk ovulation predictor setting... my LP is around 11ish days? i did a horrible job keeping track this cycle, really.
i just hope maybe af will stay away and maybe in a couple more days a bfp will show. trying to remain hopeful, but feeling very very out.


----------



## taurusmom05

honestly though, this cramping/pressure type feeling on my right side is freaking me out. lol ive never had it and it makes me afraid of a tubal pregnancy. i know it sounds silly... but i just had to get it off my mind and out to you guys. lol so i feel like i told someone. im SURE im being paranoid... ive never experienced this feeling... so very far to the right ONLY. i mean i have zero cramping on my mid section or left side. anyone else ever experience this before their period?


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- it is weird that you say that. I just had a similar experience, but with my left side. Obviously, if AF doesn't come for you and/or if the pain gets worse you should be concerned. Hopefully it's just a bean that is burrowing way deep down (where it should be, but slightly on the right side maybe?) and somehow your tests haven't been sensitive enough to detect your healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm staying positive for you!! I say it's a bean!! AF will have to show up and prove me wrong (and I'll punch her in the face). 

We need a BFP! But you can't leave us if you get one! Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Lol bbyo!!! I want it to be a bean soooooo bad. Also!! Af didn't show today either! I'm now even more late...on cd32! In the 9 mos ice been TTC, af hasn't been over 31 days except once it was 33 days. I'm usually 28-31 days...I'm freakin out!!!!!!!! Pls pls plssss be a baby in there. Lol
P.s. I would never leave!! U guys can't make me! Lol


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- you could definitely be one of those women to get their BFP at 15 dpo. I know it happens! The Internet told me! 
Fingers crossed woman, it is your turn! I hope you are not scared of my exclamation points! I'm excited :)

BFP BFP BFP BFP! <----- chanting repeatedly and excitedly in a way most likely to bring about your BFP.


----------



## taurusmom05

thank you ladies!! i soooo hope you are right, but its not seeming likely for me right now!! boo!

you know what i realized today?? i kept saying around my usual O time that i felt like i was gonna have a long cycle this time around, bc i was having ewcm later than usual. I wonder if thats why im late?? idk. my sex drive goes WAY down hill about a week before my period. DH and I have not DTD since cd21 (its been 12 days! thats right! he is about to die i think... but just so ya know its also do to work schedules) so i guess if i didnt O around CD 18-19 like usual then i could have O'ed all the way up to...idk, cd23 and been covered? i really dont like being in the dark about this stuff. uhhhhhh 
im still having the weird pressure on my right side, down low... like where my panty line is. some mild, dull cramping in the middle... i have a feeling when af arrives (fx she wont still) it could possibly be the worst period i have ever had in my life. lol

you guys are simply the best. you made me feel better. thank you!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I stand ready to karate chop AF if she shows!! Stay away evil one!!! We don't want your kind around here!!!


Afm....chart = weird ~sigh~


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- When are you testing again??!!!! OHHHH THIS COULD BE IT!!!

BByo- You're chart looks really good I think...you're temps after O can be a lil wacky!!! That's why a lot of ppl stop temping after confirmed O. That is a nice spike tho!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think my second big spike is because I am on a megadose of progesteone. Last time it was 75 at 7dpo, so I was like a toaster oven. I hope CD13 was the real O and it wasn't the second spike. I Can't imagine I would be the second one.


----------



## sjones1125

What happens if you, add the + OPK's?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My MW said to go by BBT and not opk. I emailed her about what was going on because I am all obsessive like that. Haha

So I guess CD13 it is.


----------



## sjones1125

Ahhh ok, that's good! That spike looks good tho!


----------



## taurusmom05

yay, bbyo!! I have a WONDERFUL feeling about this for you!! :) When will you test, based on O day of CD13? I am impatiently waiting. lol

stacey- af has STILL not shown, today is CD33. Idk whats going on, at all. lol Like I said before... in 10 mos I have had ONE cycle be 33 days while the rest were 28-31. I am going to hold out until CD35-- so 2 more days. I am out of tests and I refuse to see any more bfn's!!! Keep your FX for me!

my af like cramps are back so only time can tell. We need at least 2 BFPs this cycle for me to be satisfied, not happy... but satisfied. hah We have to make up for lack of them at least!!
*waves magic wand* *poof!* we are all gonna be pregnant this month. whaaaaaaat. lol


----------



## gardenofedens

You know you're just reminding me to send you those couple other HPTs I found....lol, I'll have to track them down again and get them sent off to you! There's only a couple but better than nothin! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

LOL Mellissa!! I forgot all about that!!!!!!! If I wasn't so crazy with the last ones, I would still have some. I was a testing nazi... free to test whenever, and it was f.a.b.u.l.o.u.s. hahaha thank you again, btw!! :) How are you doing?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have given up on testing. It was too depressing to see the BFNs. I won't test until 15dpo with symptoms. Ha! Take that universe!! It saves me money not to test anyway. 

I just know this is a cycle for lots of BFPs!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

taurusmom05 said:


> LOL Mellissa!! I forgot all about that!!!!!!! If I wasn't so crazy with the last ones, I would still have some. I was a testing nazi... free to test whenever, and it was f.a.b.u.l.o.u.s. hahaha thank you again, btw!! :) How are you doing?

Lol - I can't believe how quickly you went through all of them, haha. Definitely a POAS addict, :haha:

BabyO - Your chart looks good IMO. What caused the empty dot on the second spike? Did you take your temp at a different time?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yeah. I took it an hour later than normal. I couldn't bring myself to set the alarm for 6 and set it for 7 instead. My SS is with us this week and he wakes us up all night long. His mom still allows him to sleep in the bed with her every night (he is Almost 6) and we don't allow that so he gets up 3 or 4 times a night with a new excuse on why he should sleep with us. It gets exhausting after a few days.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I agree that your chart looks good. Yay Babyo's body!
I saw my MW today and she said being hot is super good for making a baby. I am so excited about this cycle for you!


----------



## Calasen

ok Girls TMI alert! :)

For the first time since we started TTC had really really good EWCM last night!!!!! So good I just had to show my OH who normally cringes at this stuff! lol His response? Got so excited he jumped me!!!! 

Was certainly fun :)

But I have noticed one nipple right now is very very sore and constantly hard, not sure if its related to anything or not but a littls suspicious


Hows everyone doing?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Take it as a good omen Calasen!

I"m good. I'm still hot as ever (and sleepy). I'm hoping for a sticky bean!

Has anyone used EPO for better CM? Mine sucks. I never get the egg white. If yes, what dose did you take?


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- How exciting!!! FX'd for you!!! 

BByo- awesome looking chart! Can we trade?! LOL

Molly- Any update?!!!!!

Liz- How's it going with you?

Mellissa- and you? :hi:

Jessica- :hi:

Dreamers- Hope you're doing good :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies! wow babyO things are sounding REALLY good for you !! I think this soy is really going to help you out!! plus now your a champion charter!!lol

afm, just SUPER stressed with school/work latley. I have to work the 2-10 shift these next two days which SUCKS because i dont get to see my kids much!! but then again who said being a nurse was easy right?? im not sure what CD I am ?? DH does not want to ""try"" this cycle. Fusterating!! I really wanted to try the SMEP!!!! seems many women have had success with it anyone thought of trying it?


----------



## OperationBbyO

We tried smep. Clearly for me it didn't work. But I think with a normal cycle person it should.


----------



## sjones1125

What exactly is Smep?


***nevermind, i googled it lol.***


----------



## OperationBbyO

I can't stop stalking my own chart. hahaha

LVN--How does one "not try" unless they don't BD at all? lol I bet he wouldn't like _that _too much!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- your chart is looking very good. I continue to be impressed.

Stacey- your chart is continuing to confuse me, but looks like maybe it is starting to even out? 

Lvn- I think smep is a great idea. 

Babyo- even though you already smep'ed, maybe you weren't quite properly SMEPing since your ovulation isn't matching with your opks and this is your first month charting, so you wouldn't have known before?

Calasen- I am so happy that you have fertile cm and a willing OH! I am very hopeful for you. I think this is a very special time for you and your OH with the wedding coming up. Baby dust! 

Me- cd6, just stopped spotting. I had a wonderful appointment with a mid wife yesterday. She is so informative, it was great. I learned all about hormones and key indicators for me to know that mine are in balance or balancing. She emailed me a few informational sheets about supplements and diet. 

Here is info IRT seeds and oils (since Babyo just asked about epo)
Follicular phase (pre-ov)
Eat ground flax and pumpkin seeds
Fish oil (1500-2000 mg good quality EPA/DHA daily)

Luteal phase (post ov)
Eat ground sunflower and sesame seeds
Evening primrose oil (epo) 500 mg GLA daily

Her recommendation where sperm might be an issue (she wonders about my DH) is BDing every other day instead of every single day. Except for day before and day of ovulation. And of course she says having the sperm there waiting for the egg is ideal.


----------



## OperationBbyO

That is really interesting. So she doesn't recommend the EPO until after ovulation? Is it supposed to bring progesterone into balance? 

I have a bunch of flax seed. You guys are going to see me snarfing it down next cycle. haha I'll be so interested to see what else she tells you!


Jones---I'm going to voo doo your chart!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I must look at the chart again, I am afraid I read it backwards....


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- please do!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I re-read the info and I think you're right. My MW is suggesting the use of epo for its affect on progesterone. Apparently, though, epo can also help with the production of ewcm. If are you taking a fish oil supplement? I noticed a decrease in ewcm last month when I was failing to take mine. I think good fats are important for cm.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Aaaaarrrrrgggg. 

Cramping AF style on and off today. I'm sure the spotting will show up soon. Oh well, at least I find charting fun.


----------



## RainyMama

babyo- if you temp goes back up, i'd say perhaps you're cramping and having an implantation dip.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- FX'D AF stays away!!!! I've been spotting for 4 days now :(..and it started around the same time it did last month.


----------



## Calasen

completely off topic but thought you could use a giggle :) 

Just recieved an email from one of the wedding sites I joined for ideas ... for a Divorce attourney!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Af came pretty darn late...boo. cd2 for me!


----------



## mimismom

taurusmom05 said:


> Af came pretty darn late...boo. cd2 for me!

On no sorry to hear that


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Bloody witch!!!! ughhhh!!!! Are you going to start charting? :hugs:

BByo- YOUR CHART LOOKS AWESOME!!!!! 

Calasen- LOL

afm- well if I put in the temps from the past 2 days that I took sometime around 3 am and not 5 am..I'm 3 dpo...but If I input the one around 5 then I haven't ovulated....argh!!!

Mimismom-:hi:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Still cramping today. Yuck.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- what do you make of your chart? Temp went back up!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- if your temp goes back up then maybe you did ovulate. What was going on with your cm?

Calasen- did you get more ewcm, do you suspect you've ovulated? Very funny about the divorce attorney!

Molly- yay for temping!! I think this will help soooo much to figure out what goes on with your cycles and really pinpoint ovulation. Also I am so curious to see if your temps stay elevated during your LP.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stacey---your chart makes my head hurt! lol I think it's trying to frustrate you on purpose. 

calasen--come back and give a full report! We want the TMI here is what my body is making report! I'm so excited for you right now I can hardly stand it! 

afm...no idea what to make of my chart. I hear the implantation dip is a myth so I'm ignoring my dip. My temps should stay super high with the insane amount of progesterone I'm on, which they are. I'm still crampy BUT....here's the best news ever....I have ALWAYS started spotting 8dpo. It's now 8dpo and NO SPOTTING!!! I can hardly contain myself. I know the day isn't over yet, so I'm trying not to get really excited. If I make it past today it will be my longest LP *ever*!


----------



## mimismom

Helllloooo sjones!

Feeling little tiny cramps 4dpo. Temps still slightly elevated hope they stay.that way. hoping the next 8 days speed past me


----------



## sjones1125

mimismom said:


> Helllloooo sjones!
> 
> Feeling little tiny cramps 4dpo. Temps still slightly elevated hope they stay.that way. hoping the next 8 days speed past me

Fx!!!!!!!!! You should share your chart!!! I love stalking charts lol


----------



## mimismom

IM Not That good yet lol i started late temping so i didnt bother with The chart. blah i lnow boring me.


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, neither am I!!! I think thats why i have such a crappy looking chart! I'm about to give up on charting and ttc all together!


----------



## mimismom

Oooh never bern so excited about gas...or sore bbs


----------



## mimismom

sjones1125 said:


> Lol, neither am I!!! I think thats why i have such a crappy looking chart! I'm about to give up on charting and ttc all together!

Noooo chunk The charting but Not The ttc! We Will get our bfp and then you can quit :) deal?


----------



## Calasen

I'm all good :) I think I'm in the TWW now :)

Had EWCM for 2 days, and slight cramping. But I will say the Clomid does wonders for the sex drive!!! I haven't felt that horny since I was in university!!! (little sore now but hey its for a good cause right? :) )


----------



## OperationBbyO

I had a big dip in temp today. Now to see if the spotting starts.


----------



## Flipperty

Hello all - Please can I join in? :flower:

I am an ex Mirena lass. 

I am 39 - been TTC for just over 2 years now... removed 2 years ago mid May. 

I had mine for almost 15 years.... 5 year stints, Took a while to settle in the first place then it was a life changer... had previously had heavy periods and due to my profession caused lot of problems. 

I often wonder if it's caused me any problems now I have found my the man i adore and so want to have children with... I often feel a bit guilty for ever having it fitted all those years ago :sad2:

Anyone else had it in as long as I did? xx

Love to you all x x:hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I had a big dip in temp today. Now to see if the spotting starts.

stay away spotting, stay away! Fingers crossed it's an implantation dip for you!! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Ahhh ladies i am feeling SO down today!!! remember that friend I told yall about that got pregnant right away??? well her "boyfriend" has decided that he does not want to be with her, and she is seeking a ((brace yourselfs)) A- word. I cannot even get myself to say the word (or type it!) my heart is breaking and im trying to talk her out of it anyway i can and to top it off she is pretty far . she said 11 weeks but i could have SWORN she was farther than that... not sure what to do !! it really Pisses me off here i am wanting another child so badly and all she wants is to not have hers. advice??? she i just leave her alone and put it out of my head ??


----------



## RainyMama

Welcome flipperty! I had mirena for 3.5 years. I hope you conceive soon, we're glad to have you here. Have you been seeing a dr? Any idea why you're not conceiving? Babydust to you!

Lvn- I can imagine you would be disheartened by this news. If I were you I would trust that a medical professional will know how far along she is and that my friend will know what is best for her. 

Babyo- I am hoping that is an IB dip as well. Keep us posted por favor.


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> I'm all good :) I think I'm in the TWW now :)
> 
> Had EWCM for 2 days, and slight cramping. But I will say the Clomid does wonders for the sex drive!!! I haven't felt that horny since I was in university!!! (little sore now but hey its for a good cause right? :) )

Go Calasen! I really hope this is your cycle FX'd

Flipperty - hello and welcome. I had the mirena for 8 years I think.

LvnMommy - Remember, her choice has no impact on you TTC. She sounds like she is in a difficult situation too. I would keep my distance if I were you. 

AFM - Its been 19 days since my D+C, trying to keep busy to stop feeling sad all the time but my sewing lesson was cancelled today - leaving me with no plans apart from housework today. I seem to be a bit hungover after having just 2 glasses of wine last night! And I've been generally feeling pissed off at everyone/thing - so I suspect AF may be around the corner. I hope so, this waiting and not being allowed to even TTC is very frustrating. Once AF has come and gone at least I can start doing something and focus on that. Having said that I have decided that TTC in general completely SUCKS. :growlmad:

Lets all just get pregnant already and get lucky with forever babies.


----------



## LVnMommy

Yep. Im just going to stay out of it!! not my problem not going to worry about it I tell myself. anywhoo im not going to mess with OPK's or any of that jazz this time around. Im just going to take a test July 1st (af due july 2nd) to make sure its a BFN because--its my birffday!!! lol and DH is taking me out :):) so just want to be sure.


Dreamers- good to hear from you ! yeah that waiting period really sucks its like you feel like its taking forever to get back to step one. thinking of you and fx'd for your BFP SOON


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Flipperty! Welcome!!

Hey dreamers!! Been thinking about you. 


Just a quick note to celebrate my 9th day of LP. Woohoo! Longest LP ever!!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Dreamers- i hope you can try again soon! I am so happy to see a post from you. :)

Babyo- congrats!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Ahem, Babyo? Your temp went back up this morning!! Are you spotting at all? I would guess not from your temps. Fingers crossed crossed crossed.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So far so good. No spotting. This is 10 dpo. I'm kind of freaking out. I'll keep you gals updated all day today. 

I wonder if the soy had anything to with it.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so excited for you BbyO. I so hope this is your cycle. But even if it's not, having a longer LP is a huge step in the right direction!! :happydance: How much Progesterone are you taking right now?


----------



## LVnMommy

bABYO im SO glad your tried soy!!! doing so much for you :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm over the moon giddy. I'm not completely dysfunctional!!!! Woo hoo!!

I'm taking 200mg of prigesterone twice a day. This is my second cycle on this dose and it's the highest dose they can give. I know it artificially inflates my temps so I can't get too excited yet, but to know inlay have as long as a 10 day LP makes me feel so much better. 

I've been getting thick white discharge for the past several days and I've never gotten that before. It's very creamy/lotionish. 

My goal today is to drink constantly do I'll have to go to the bathroom a lot. I want to know if the spotting is going to show up or not.


----------



## gardenofedens

Does it really artificially inflate your temps?? I was taking 200mg twice per day also (and also had that icky thick white discharge you're referring to...) and my temps still dropped...I started the Progesterone at CD19 after a low blood test reading and my temp initially increased a tiny bit and then started dropping at CD21. Maybe the temping results aren't as accurate after 18dpo? I don't know...

I hope you get your :bfp: !!
 



Attached Files:







FertilityChart.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OperationBbyO

Maybe it doesn't do as much later. Hmmmmm I assume the progesteone made my second big spike to the really high temps. Good to know though that your temps dropped anyway. As long as it doesn't go below the cover line I'll feel ok.


----------



## gardenofedens

I kinda wish I had kept temping as it dropped but I was getting super emotionally stressed and fearing a MC so that's when DH stole and shattered my BBT thermometer....and hid our regular thermometer...probably best but for curiosity's sake, I think it would have been interesting to temp throughout the pregnancy. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- i am so happy you are not spotting! this is wonderful. i am very excited for you. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Made it to day 11! Let's see how long it lasts. I'm cramping so bad it kept me up at night. My SS was in our room every hour or so. My temp today probably isn't so accurate.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- this is so exciting, sorry about the cramps! Hope they're for a good cause :)

AFM- DH has been working 12 hour days and is simultaneously sick. We have not BD'd. My temp suddenly went up today cd11 but it is very warm in my room and I took my temp an hour late. It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. I would be very surprised to ovulate so early. I hope DH will be feeling better tonight and that we can still catch the egg. Sigh.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo I am so thrilled for you!! Can't wait to see those 2 pink lines!!!! Aaahhhhh soooo exciting!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well......the spotting begins......


Biggest frownie ever. 


It's pink tinged CM right now. That is always step #1. 

Actual spotting always follows. I made it to CD 11 though. 

I know pink tinged CM can be implantation but I don't think so at CD 11.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Where is everybody!?!?

I'm totally freaking out. No more spotting since the pink stuff this morning. This is almost the end of day 11. DAY 11!!!!!!!


I can't believe it.


----------



## Calasen

is it possible it was implantation and your counts out?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I did BBT this month so I'm fairly certain about my days. 

I read IB can show up 1-2 days after implantation, and I had that dip at day 9. 

Aaaarrrrrgggg. 

I must squash my hopes though. I don't want to be sad.


----------



## Calasen

:hugs: oh honey :( I know how that feels :( 

Keep your head up and try to not focus until you can test or AF shows.

AFM: - I think I'm around 7 DPO and feeling pretty good :) (and the super horneyness has passed :) )


----------



## babydreamers

(((BabyO))) This is driving you mad I imagine. Try and think positively - Longer LP is excellent progress, even if AF arrives. BFP would be an amazing bonus. But getting to CD 11 is definately a HUGE step closer to your BFP.

Go Calasen! 

Rainy - thankyou thankyou thankyou for doing your chart this month so I can stalk it! FXd thats a random spike and not ovulation so your still in the game

AFM - I was at a friends house yesterday surrounded by friends who got pregnant 1st try and have beautiful baby bumps talking all things baby (Im pretty proud of myself, I told them Im TTC and nothing else so not to put a bummer on the night, and actually really enjoyed myself). One of the girl's sister raves about the book taking charge of your fertility, and suggested it might be worth a look. Has anyone read it? I assume its all about CM, temps, OPKs etc and we probably know it all already? Or has it got some real new info?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm gonna POAS tomorrow. I can't help it. I've never gone this long without spotting. I'm going to do it tomorrow night with an IC. Then a FRER Tuesday morning if I'm still not spotting.


----------



## mimismom

Goodluck babyo baby dust your way


----------



## noshowjo

Can i ask a question ladies ? I had the mirena out a week ago today , i hear most people bleed aftre wards , well i didnt and still havent bled at all . i did have pink streak through my cm 2 days ago but that was only when i wiped 
how long after did you lot get af ?, can i become pregnant straight away with out af ?
oh and one more thing , What is a frer pregnancy test i hear you all talking about ? im useless when i had my boys the doctor done my tests so i cant remember ? hehe x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Grrrrrr

Spotting. Guess I'll be happy that I lasted 11 days.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I am glad to be temping again. I switched from TCOYF.com their site is much slower and my phone didn't work very well with it. Fertility friend is so much easier to use in my phone! I am so happy I switched!
The midwife I saw last week really encouraged me to read taking charge of your fertility, so I think it is probably worth it. 

Babyo- :( let us know how or if the spotting progresses. An 11 day luteal phase is awesome, though!

Jo- I think it is normal for it to take a little while to bleed. Also, yes definitely possible to be pregnant straight away. FRER= first response early response, a brand and type of home pregnancy test that is quite reliable.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Maybe I should get that book. I'm still gonna POAS. I want to!!! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- Did you POAS yet???? 

Liz- Looks like you just had a weird spike? You still have a chance to get that egg!

Jo- You can definitely get pregnant. It took me a couple of days to start the withdrawal bleeding, Good luck to you!

afm- nothing new. My temp has been the same for the past 3 days, which I guess is good? no sign of ovulation yet. But I'm not stressing. How are you ladies doing today? How was your weekend?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm stuck in a car so no stick for me to pee on. The only spotting was again FMU and there was a little on the toilet paper. This is different from previous spotting so I will still POAS I think. Normally it drops into the toilet. I know that's gross. Lol sorry guys! 

Liz--I think the one spike was a fluke. I say ignore and keep trying to get that egg!! 

Jo--what I have learned about Mirena is that expect everything weird to happen. We all have some wonky issues. Fertility supposedly returns right away.


----------



## sjones1125

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait! I'll be checking on here all day! 

I have the worst headache! Went out with hubby last night and stayed out til 4 am. up at 6! I had one drink, So I guess it's just cause i'm tired and haven't eaten anything. and this weather is not helping! Good thing is school is out, So I have nothing to do and no where to go. I can lounge around all day in pj's lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

As much water as I'm drinking I don't know if I'll get anything to show up on a stick. Hubby finally came back to the car with a 3L bottle. It's the insatiable thirst that has me wondering. It could be the progesteone though. That gives weird pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- it looks a little like last cycle, you had those 3 level days and then your body got to work on ovulating! Hang in there!

Babyo- I remember how thirsty you were in the winter when you had a BFP. This is a very interesting cycle for you! Test tomorrow morning I guess since your pee is so diluted?

I agree guys I don't think I ovulated. My cm seems to be becoming more fertile and slick? Hoping for ewcm tomorrow. Hubby promises that despite still feeling shitty if I put the moves on him he will perform :) I am hoping to bd today, tomorrow and the next day. I should ovulate by then.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Arg! I'm never testing again. BFN. Lots of spotting now. I'm drowning myself in gossip girl, Cheetos, and Dr. Pepper. 

This is me caving. I'm calling the RE. DH is going to give another sample.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- what were the results of the first sample? Also, how was your timing this cycle?


----------



## OperationBbyO

We know DH had some abnormal something because they want a second sample. Our timing was great. Every other day up to O plus O day and the day after just in case. Aaaaaaahhhhh! I'm doing it all right. I don't get it. I want a baby!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- Sounds like another SA will be enlightening.

AFM- still no sex. Hubby still feels awful. Trying and trying to be compassionate. It is very difficult! Temp went up again today, it is possible that I haven't ovulated yet, I still have not seen ewcm. 
Might be out this cycle, I will work on being ok with that... At this moment I am pretty upset. :(


----------



## LVnMommy

hey ladies:) 

Hows it going?? me and DH have had no time/energy to BD recently:( and i believe this is CD 14 of my 27 day cycle. DH is out of town for 2 days:/ so im out for this cycle to even try to think about getting soome spermies in there


----------



## noshowjo

well 9 days since mirena removed and no bleeding ?? i dont have any cramps or any thing to say flo is coming , but i do feel sick :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jo--it took me a full month to get AF after I had my mirena out. Some ladies took even longer than that I think. 


I had bright red drops this morning, does that mean this is CD 1? Why can't I just have a normal AF like everybody else.


----------



## RainyMama

Jo- if still no AF in a couple of weeks it couldn't hurt to take a pregnancy test.

Babyo- sorry for your weird AF, but I can say that not everyone has normal periods. I personally have about 2 tablespoons on blood the entire time I have my "flow" so you are not alone.

Lvn- no BDing for me either. Sometimes life gets in the way!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- i would wait for a flow. :hugs:

Liz- hopefully you get some soon!!!!

Jo- hang in there! It'll show soon, or maybe its staying away for 8 months or so? :D

Afm- temp spike today, Dh and I hadn't had sex for a few days, i did manage to get some today, if i did O... Do you guys think i still have a chance? :(


----------



## LVnMommy

i just took a OPK just wondering(have ooodles of ic's) and what do you know wham bam positive(((((((((bigsigh)))))))))))


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones there is a small chance to get pregnant by DTD on the same day as O. It's like 15% or something like that? The two days before are the best two days. 

LVN--arg! That stinks. There is nothing good I can say about that. 

Rainy--glad you are right there with me. I put in a question to my MW about whether or not this is CD 1. I would consider it light I guess. I mean, it's chunky (gross...sorry about that). I need to know when freaking CD 1 is so I can take soy again CD 3-7.

Also, I officially asked for my RE referral. I'm ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## RainyMama

Fingers crossed Stacey! I hope you are in that 15%!

Babyo- I am so happy that I started to see a MW instead of obgyn! I hope you hear from yours soon :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Me too. I'm ready to move forward and see what an RE will do.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- are you still taking the progesterone?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Not anymore. I stop taking it once the red flow shows up. I didn't see the point after that. Lol

Pretty soon I'm going to catch up with you guys and we'll be cycle buddies!! I seem to be stuck on a 25 day cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Good news!! I got some BD in before DH left!! And I used a soft cup! I liked it !!! No drippy mess afterward, easy to put in. So maybe I'm not completely out?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I asked because of your temps still being elevated. But I see today that it dropped significantly. Hope you are doing ok :hugs: it sucks not to be pregnant!

Lvn- good job! I got some too! I keep thinking, all it takes is one sperm to do the job!


----------



## RainyMama

Guys- it seems like I still haven't ovulated, right? I don't remember my temps behaving like this before, it is throwing me off. Fingers crossed for ovulation today!

Molly- thinking of you sweetie!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- Are you taking soy again this cycle?

Liz- If you put a high temp tomorrow do you get CH on cd 12? FX'd you haven't ovulated!!!!!

Jessica- Good luck!!!!

afm- well my temp went down again, so I guess I didn't ovulate...I go for blood work sometime this week..Friday I think. *sigh*


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've decided I am not going to take anything this cycle, including the progesterone. I want to temp for one cycle without anything so I can take that to the RE. The good news is I only have 25 (or fewer) day cycles, so I won't really feel like I'm wasting too much time. I suspect my BBT remains freakishly low after ovulation. 

Jones/Rainy---Seriously...both of your charts are now making my head spin. It doesn't make any sense....at all. (But I requested to be your friends on FF so I can stalk even more often.)


LVN--woo hoo! You get that egg girl!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- That's a good idea! 

lol, I was just wondering who the request was from. My cycle is always wacky!!!! It seems the same thing happened last cycle... I won't be taking anything next cycle either. I'm so desperate I feel like taking my provera and starting over! LOL, If it only were that easy!


----------



## RainyMama

don't know what ff will think but I suspect my temps would be higher if I had already ovulated. I get into the upper 98's during my LP, although i have a somewha slow rise, it is not THIS slow. If I don't ov today my guess is it'll be tomorrow. Last month I ovulated on cd15. I think my chart will make more sense in a few days. I had ewcm yesterday! BD'd last night so I can't tell what is going on in there today.

Stacey- hang in there sweetie, I have noticed some women getting BFPs after a very late ovulation. If you end up with the dr again make sure they read your crazy chart!!!

Babyo- great idea, I am sure the re would benefit from seeing what your body does when left to its own devices.


----------



## LVnMommy

Gosh my OPK this afternoon was BLARING positive the darkest dark positive I've ever had!! And serious O pains:/ hoping that one bd does the trick !!!! I had to sneak my soft cup.. My DH would really call me baby crazy if if would have seen that !


----------



## OperationBbyO

Perhaps I should try soft cups? How do you slip that in there unnoticed? lol


----------



## LVnMommy

I had it in the bathroom in and ran in really quick!!! Lol they work REALLY. Well for keeping that stuff up there! My DH saw me going into bathroom and say HEY!!! don't flush all my good swimmers lol funny guy. I was taken aback by the size, but they are comfortable, can even tell its in!! I will defiantly use them for AF ((although I hope she won't come ))


----------



## RainyMama

I tried using them but ended up getting a yeast infection. I seem to be prone to yeast infections though. I think I might use one tonight though if we bd because I can handle a yeast infection as long as it doesn't interfere with my fertile sexy time! And my fertile time should be over soon I think. Sorry for rambling...
In conclusion, Babyo, I think you should try it!


----------



## gardenofedens

Alright ladies, I'm ready to see some BFPs!

BabyO - Congrats on a longer LP. I wish it had turned out better but think you have a great idea taking a completely "normal"/natural cycle chart to the RE. Good luck and hope DH's SA comes back okay too!

Dreamers - I read TCOYF even after posting on BnB and I really enjoyed it. It's a HUGE book but I found it really fascinating. It's worth it :)

Jones/Rainy - Sorry your charts are confusing; hope they work themselves out soon!

:hi: to everyone I missed!


----------



## LVnMommy

I read somewhere in relation to trying to concieve the actual day of O you are not Likley to get pregnant, one day before you are Likley, and 2 days before perhaps even more Likley!!! It takes sperm 10 hours to be able to penetrate egg, and the egg only lives for 12 hours . Thought it was interesting!! Sorry I'm typing from my iPhone so it will be short and sweet!! Hope everyone has a good day at work:)


----------



## Calasen

update - Got a rejection letter today for my childrens book :(


----------



## RainyMama

Oh calasen I am terribly sorry! I hope there are other publishers you could send it to? :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen-- I'm sorry!!! I agree with Liz tho, Maybe someone else would be interested? How are you feeling? Any symptoms? 

Liz- You're temp went back up! Excited to see what you're temps do for the next couple of days!

Mellissa :hi: My temps are so weird!! LOL

How's everyone doing today? I can't believe it's Friday already!!! I'm glad the week is almost over! I go for my blood work tomorrow, I haven't ovulated!


----------



## Calasen

I'm feeling pretty good, didn't expect anything other then a rejection as it was first try, lots more places can send it too. This is just the start :)

Still in the TWW about 9DPO and not feeling anything right now. But since I haven't had a period since March thats hardly surpriseing. will wait and see. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I so so so so hope clomid did something! I'm keeping the faith! (about the clomid and the book!)

When you submitted your children's book, did you also have to submit illustrations?


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> I so so so so hope clomid did something! I'm keeping the faith! (about the clomid and the book!)
> 
> When you submitted your children's book, did you also have to submit illustrations?

Thanks honey :)

And no I didn't need to submit illustratins as the places I have been looking at will provide them if needed :) Although am considering asking some talented family members if they can help provide some basic outlines of illustrations :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

My MW is making the RE referral! They will call me with an appointment. 

It's really happening. I'm really going! And soon!


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> My MW is making the RE referral! They will call me with an appointment.
> 
> It's really happening. I'm really going! And soon!

yay!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Friday? Where did I miss a day? I'm pretty sure it's Thursday, no? :)


----------



## sjones1125

Ahaha I meant can't believe its almost friday! Lol 

I was confused there for a minute haha


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've been stuck in dissertation hell all week so I don't even know when it's day or night anymore. All I do is sit here and type. I think I've given myself carpal tunnel.


----------



## gardenofedens

So awesome you're getting an appt with the RE!!

Calasen - hugs to you. Good luck with your stories!


----------



## LVnMommy

Yay baby finally RE !! 

AFM- what wierd? I always have 4 days of positive OPK. this time, only 1 thats it a wham bam positve.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Now that I have mastered BBT my chart isn't doing that rocky mountain thing. I wonder if it was me last cycle not knowing what I was doing or the soy that made the first half so bad. IDK. Now it looks like I'm only a couple steps away from being a reptile. Dang....I have a cold body temp. I wonder if that's part of my problem?


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- [email protected] reptile! I've seen lower temps on some FF charts. My temps are always in the 70's because I temp vaginally...Do you? I think It's the soy that made your temps all over the place. I plan on not taking it next cycle...I think I took more than I was suppose to. 

--I have to go get my blood work done today..arghhh! and I get to pick up my Provera.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wish I would have started BBT months ago so I could take more to the RE. I think I'll put the appointment off until the end of summer or fall so I have more data to take to him. At this point what's two more months? 

If the RE wants to run any tests it's not covered under my insurance, so I have to wait to go on hubby's insurance and that won't kick in until January so I have plenty of time to twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## gardenofedens

That sounds like a good plan BabyO. The more info you can bring to the RE, the better!


----------



## Calasen

Cd 1 :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Calasen, I am so sorry the witch got you :( Sending you tons of ((hugs))


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok, it's update time :)

I am CD12... still have a bit before O...! I usually O around CD17-20. Cycle #10 is *hopefully* my lucky cycle!!!!!!

I am missing you guys so much... I feel like I have been going non-stop for some time now! Working, packing, moving, in between my husband, our son, get togethers... plus the weather has been awesome so we have spent lots of time outdoors! It is time to get back to business!

bbyo- I think you should try the softcups also! I was completely thrown off by their size, seriously... lol I have went completely ALL OUT this cycle so I will be making myself use them around O time! ALSO!! I hope I didnt just miss this, but when is your RE appt?! That's SOOOOO exciting!! aaahhh!!!! :) :) :)

Stacey- How is everything going?! How did your bloodwork go... or when will you know more about that? I hope this is finally it...and this cycle it all gets worked out for you... come on, stacey's body! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- I am sorry sweetie. Cd1 is the worst. :( :hugs:

Hi Molly! I am so excited for you to go all out this cycle!!! Have you been temping?

Babyo- I understand about the insurance dilemma. Insurance issues drive me craaaazy.

AFM- when I put in my temp this AM look what happened!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly!!! :hi: we've missed you too!!! Yeah, have you been temping? where is your chart?! lol

Liz- I knew it!!! I was positive you were gonna get your CH's today!! I can't see your bd timing, Did you get some in time? are you gonna keep temping?

Calasen- I'm sorry :hugs: are you taking the clomid again? 

afm- bleh lol, I've set my alarm for 5 am, and that's what I've been doing. my son woke me up at 3 55 am today and that's when I took my temp, I wasn't sure If I was going to be able to sleep for and hr before my alarm went off. I didn't temp when my alarm went off..I hate being confused with diff temps.
No idea about my blood results..I'll have to wait next week I guess. Hope you ladies are having a good weekend! The weather is crappy here! arghhh I just want to go back to bed!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- oh I hate it when my temping timing gets messed up! Sometimes that happens to me because I have to go to the bathroom. So frustrating! 
How do you like this rain? I thought it was supposed to be summer!!
We miraculously BD'd on cd13 and 14. Tmi- DH says there were a lot of little swimmers available on cd13 which is the perfect day, I hope a little swimmer was there waiting when my princess egg was released.

Ladies- I am entering positivity mode. I think we have a chance this time and I am going to try to keep it very very upbeat in my head, positive thoughts only for the next two weeks. Fertilized egg is slowly making its way down the follopian tube as we speak. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Oh and yes, I will keep temping.


----------



## Calasen

yay for positiveness!!!

Will be taking Clomid again for its second cycle on CD5-cd10 :)


----------



## sjones1125

Ohhhhh I love all the positiveness! If that's a word lol!

We haveto get a bfp soon! Good luck ladies!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen---I feel good about clomid for you this cycle. You have a real AF now!

Rainy---perfect timing!! 

Taurus---missed you! Glad to see you pop back in. 



Still no word on when my RE appt will be. I will move it to late August or September if it's before then. I want to tempt a natural cycle (this cycle) and a progesteone without soy cye first. At this point I've practically given up on natural kids.


----------



## LVnMommy

Yay Rainy for that positive look:) we DESPERATLEY need a BFP SOON here like REALLY SOON!!! agreed??? 


3 DPO . DH returned today just my luck


----------



## LVnMommy

I think Im going to suck it up and pay for a CBFM! does anyone else use one?? the thing is though its cheaper to buy online!! about 50$ cheaper but i dont want to buy unless i get a BFN @ 12 DPO and i only have a 13 day LP LOL! so i think im just going to have to buy @ store.


----------



## Calasen

LVnMommy said:


> I think Im going to suck it up and pay for a CBFM! does anyone else use one?? the thing is though its cheaper to buy online!! about 50$ cheaper but i dont want to buy unless i get a BFN @ 12 DPO and i only have a 13 day LP LOL! so i think im just going to have to buy @ store.

I really want one but soo expensive :)

maybe if still trying at 3 years rather then 2.

Oh and surprisingly I feel fine and positive at the moment despite this being our 24 cycle :dohh: Maybe its the wedding :) :cloud9:


----------



## LVnMommy

i found a "fertility starter kit" for 179.00 on amazon, it comes with CBFM, package of 30 test strips and 4 Clear blue digi's!! i thought that was resonable. at the store they are 199.99 without the testing strips or HPT


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- that is a good deal. Order it and then send it back if you get pregnant.


----------



## taurusmom05

I like the cbfm!! you dont need opks... and the monitor is more informative. also, it adjusts to you so the more you use it, the more it gets to know your body. there is no, "is this positive??" like with opks at times.
anyway, yes i was temping for a couple days, then it freaked hubby out (i had a thermometer, soft cups, opks, my monitor... all out on the bedside table. LMBO) He thinkgs I am going overboard and stressing myself out. blah blah whatever whatever.
anyway, i started temping again this morning and i added it to my chart... ill post a link to it once i get a few temps in there!! wahoo!


----------



## Calasen

man Clomid messes up your periods!!!

Never had one this heavy without complications or severe pains!

It's nearly mild pain wise compared to normal, but seriously over the top heavy, to the point where so far today I have had to change and shower 3 times!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woah calasen! Maybe your system needed a good cycle after so long? 

My AF was crazily light this time. I've now swung from 8 days of AF to 3.:shrug: My body is SO weird.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Also...glad to know you are charting again Taurus. I need more charts to stalk.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey! Where is everyone in cycle??? I'm 5 DPO . And AF cramps already:/ same thing last cycle! Looks like I'll be ordering tgat CBFM .


----------



## sjones1125

No sign of O! I'm thinking about starting my provera. 

Hows everyone?


----------



## OperationBbyO

CD 7 for me!

I go see the RE Wednesday! That was fast!!!

I'm nervous.


----------



## LVnMommy

im pretty bummed! I thought that since i got my BFP so quickly in march, it would be SOOO easy to do again. is a 12 day LP ok ?


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- why are you bummed now? It is too early to know if you got pregnant this time. Chin up :) 
A 12 day LP is considered normal according to my midwife. Do you temp? It is important to see your temps stay up until the end if your LP or it could indicate progesterone problems.

Babyo- I am so excited for you to get started with the RE. My guess is one cycle of clomid plus progesterone=bun in thy oven.

Stacey- you must get so frustrated with your cycles! I wonder if clomid would help you ovulate and then either conceive or start AF (like what just happened with calasen)?

Calasen- how are you feeling? AF over yet?


----------



## Calasen

RainyMama said:


> Lvn- why are you bummed now? It is too early to know if you got pregnant this time. Chin up :)
> A 12 day LP is considered normal according to my midwife. Do you temp? It is important to see your temps stay up until the end if your LP or it could indicate progesterone problems.
> 
> Babyo- I am so excited for you to get started with the RE. My guess is one cycle of clomid plus progesterone=bun in thy oven.
> 
> Stacey- you must get so frustrated with your cycles! I wonder if clomid would help you ovulate and then either conceive or start AF (like what just happened with calasen)?
> 
> Calasen- how are you feeling? AF over yet?


Still stupidly heavy period and now the pains have kicked in! :( Have been distracting myself with Lego Batman 2 :)


----------



## babydreamers

:hi:

Calasen -Maybe different period from previous is a good thing?? Must mean the clomid is doing something, right??

Rainy - Great looking chart - love a nice clear ovulation day, especially as you've timed your BDing just right FX'd

Taurus - yey for temping! Its a pain in the butt, but we all love to chart stalk!

Lovn - 12 day LP is fine. I say get the CBFM now and then you'll definately get pregnant (Sods law)

Operation - thats great you got in to see the RE so quickly. So pleased your moving forward so fast

Stacey - hi! Sorry ovulation has gone walkabout again. ((((HUGS)))))

AFM - 33 days since bloody D&C and STILL no AF. I want to move forward not be stuck in limbo. No sex this month (I was told not to by specialist) so at least I'm not obsessing about being pregnant, HCG is negative again and OPK 2 days ago had only 1 line. 

Will start charting as soon as AF has been and gone, hoping my cycles go back to previous pattern so I dont waste any time working out when Im fertile - day 11 (day before ovulation) was the lucky day last time. 

Also have to make up my mind about job for next year - applications need to be in within 20 days and I cant decide. The coolest job I really want would require me to be fit enough to be winched out of a helicopter if it cant land- ummm, I could be 6 months pregnant by the time the job starts, don't think thats feasible. I've got avoid anything Ill be exposed to lots of xrays and need to remain eligible for maternity leave - and close to DH for BDing. I guess I don't want to be super stressed or working ridiculous hours. It doesn't leave much!


----------



## LVnMommy

Dreamers!! i was just thinking about you ! im sorry for the limbo ;/ fx'd for a quick af!! 


afm- the next 3 days are VERY important for me as for school:( want it to be over then SUNDAYS MY BDAY:) Im going to be 21 for the 4th time!!! funny when that happens :)


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I was just thinking of you. I am so happy to hear from you, you are such a lovely presence on the thread. 
So what options are you left with for work then?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Moved my appt to July 23rd. I wanted DH to get his complete SA first so we have more data to take with us. That will also give me a full cycle to temp without progesterone. I really wanted that to take with me as well.

I'm back into reptile territory today. I must have having my estrogen surge. I guess that means I might really ovulate around CD 13? Idk. Guess I'll find out.

I also learned to use 2nd morning urine for OPKs. (See the RE is helpful already.) Now I don't know how I am supposed to do that at work!! How awkward.


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO, I understand about the awkward OPKS. I always get im positive around noon, so i come on my lunch break maybe try that or is she absolute on smu?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I spent some time this morning reading the FAQ and on there it said that the REs in this practice prefer 2nd MU because FMU is too concentrated and gives false positives. So I'm going to have to guzzle water and make myself pee again. I'm a nurse and therefore am trained to go a loooooooooooooooooooooong time without going to the bathroom. haha

The other things I read (that I thought I'd pass on) were also interesting.

1. Couples with normal fertility typically conceive within 3 months. 

2. Secondary infertility (like a couple that already has a child) is very very common and many times people with a child wait way too long to seek treatment assuming everything is ok because they had one baby already. I thought about you guys when I read that.

3. It says anyone over 35 should only TTC 6 months before seeking help and women under 35 should seek treatment as soon as they know there is a problem--like me and my progesterone. I felt guilty and kind of whiny for not waiting a full year, but that made me feel better. 

4. 40% of infertility problems are the woman and 40% are the man. 10% of couples have combined fertility problems. Only 10% of couples will have unexplained fertility (no reason found for the problem.)


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> I spent some time this morning reading the FAQ and on there it said that the REs in this practice prefer 2nd MU because FMU is too concentrated and gives false positives. So I'm going to have to guzzle water and make myself pee again. I'm a nurse and therefore am trained to go a loooooooooooooooooooooong time without going to the bathroom. haha
> 
> The other things I read (that I thought I'd pass on) were also interesting.
> 
> 1. Couples with normal fertility typically conceive within 3 months.
> 
> 2. Secondary infertility (like a couple that already has a child) is very very common and many times people with a child wait way too long to seek treatment assuming everything is ok because they had one baby already. I thought about you guys when I read that.
> 
> 3. It says anyone over 35 should only TTC 6 months before seeking help and women under 35 should seek treatment as soon as they know there is a problem--like me and my progesterone. I felt guilty and kind of whiny for not waiting a full year, but that made me feel better.
> 
> 4. 40% of infertility problems are the woman and 40% are the man. 10% of couples have combined fertility problems. Only 10% of couples will have unexplained fertility (no reason found for the problem.)

I understand about the holding it lol! Im also a nurse, but now that we have MANDATORY 1 hour "lunch" on all shifts its a pain in the butt!
So, couples who have children, like myself 4 yr, 2 yr old, and are now having trouble is common?? I have convinced myself my problems are STRICTLY from mirena!! my DS was conceived the very first time BD! and DD was the first month he was back from Iraq! I am so greatful for the children i have!! but it pisses me off that a method of birth control can take away my choice to have a third! and i read online that 20 % of mirena users will have infertility following removal!! Im VERY interested whats going to happen for yall at RE! fingers,toes, and everything else crossed for answers SOON!


----------



## Calasen

Clomid round number 2 begins! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

OK im so BAFFLED right now! I am 6 DPO and i took a OPK. Positive !??? why in the heck would it be positive!?? weird!!


----------



## babydreamers

RainyMama said:


> Dreamers- I was just thinking of you. I am so happy to hear from you, you are such a lovely presence on the thread.
> So what options are you left with for work then?

Hi Rainy - Your chart is so clear - its really going to help to get a few months charted so you know when to expect ovulation, thats if your not pregnant this month (which I think you are!)

So work... Im currently an emergency dr, and am almost trained as a specialist in emergency after those exams. Ive got a few more months of non-ED training Ive got to complete though. I need to stay with the same health service so Im eligible for maternity leave (a good deal here, 14 weeks - dont want to miss out on that!)

Options include too much choice!

Rural hospital (lots of teaching and different to anything Ive ever done before) - but involves a 90 minute commute each way, 
Medicine(On-call would be good but the job would involve 3 hour ward rounds and clinics that I dont tend to like), 
Paediatrics (fun, but done it before and full of kids with bugs that could be dangerous to 1st trimester pregnancy), 
intensive care (great experience, done it before, boss is a perve),
Orthopaedics (would love to try but would involve xray exposure), 
Surgery (would be really interesting but would be hard to get and involve a lot of sucking up, then having to deal with some HUGE egos)
Retrieval medicine - my dream job, but cant be pregnant and be winched out of a helicopter and also would involve a week a month away from home/DH

I don't want to feel like I'm stagnant - need to feel that I'm moving forward and improving my skills, but at the same time my top priority is BABY. Sorry everyone for the long winded job discussion - feels like me whole life is on hold at the moment waiting to get pregnant. Cant book holidays without worrying about being in the 3rd trimester when fly etc etc. 

Lovn - Happy birthday for Sunday

Operation - Sounds like a good plan. That information is really helpful- thanks

Calasen - :happydance: Fingers crossed for you x

I will start posting more regularly so I dont write a book each time!


----------



## sjones1125

I got a call from the NP, She got a couple of my results back... I still have to wait for the testosterone and some other ones..but for now I got the progesterone result and that's low. my options are call kaiser and get a referral for the infertility clinic...or get a prescription for progesterone BC pills only. I've tried birth control pills and they make me feel horrible! which was the reason why I picked Mirena. So for now I think I'll just keep tempting give myself some more time to "regulate". I'm so bummed, I know DH won't want to try that much to get pregnant. So for now she's going to prescribe the provera for a few more months.


----------



## babydreamers

Oh, I forgot obs/gynae (love obs, hate gynae, they come as one. Might be a bit tough if I go on to have multiple miscarriages and I have to see ladies going through the same at work)

Im sorry Stacey that its bad news (((HUGS)))


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I am going to give your post some more thought, but the first thing that came to my mind just now is, what is your gut instinct? I tend to over think everything and in the end go with my gut (which is what occurs to me first) instinct or later wish that I'd gone with my gut....
Thank you for the positive thoughts about this cycle! I was temping previously and so had a decent idea about when I ovulate, I was inspired to start again because my midwife offered to examine them and look for anything I am missing. So nice!

Babyo- thanks for the info, and the info is scaring me.

Stacey! Ahh! This is not good. Why can't they prescribe you the same progesterone that Babyo is taking?
I think there is something to letting your body adjust, I am hoping my body is adjusting as well! I will be thinking of you. Do not give up, follow your heart and harass whoever you have to harass to get what you need. :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I googled Mirena and progesteone. 

Bad idea.


----------



## sjones1125

I did too :(...I'm so bummed right now. I've been spotting since cd 11.

I have decided to start vitex again...I'm hoping this helps. I'm in the worst mood ever!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

I am so bummed . I can feel AF. Coming full throttle I'm sure she will be here tommorrow and it will on be CD 23 . That will put me @ a 8 day LP this cycle ! Wth is wrong with my body.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm right there with ya!!! Maybe I'll get some answers from the RE that will help all of us.


----------



## LVnMommy

I am so mad/sad/bummed/angry today at this whole TTC !! I really cannot believe im getting AF already !


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I put DH on VIt C (1000mg) and E (400 units) today. It's suppose to help the little swimmers. The longer the guy is on it, the more it helps.

In other news, I became an aunt again today! Yay! I have a super cute nephew!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- good thinking about the vitamins. You might look into l- arginine also. 

How's the board this morning? Yesterday was a tough day around here :) here's to feeling better :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Hey stacey- maybe you've ovulated. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- Babies are always a joy!!! Congrats on being an Aunty again :)

Liz- love your temps!!! I took Provera last night, I was expecting a high temp...SO it was probably that..Or maybe I did...

Bath and Body works has an awesome sale going on!! I just went nuts there! LOL

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My chart looks weird. Ugh.


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, what are the two open circles from? temping at a different time? what's it look like if you use the temperature adjuster and use those temps instead?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ooo the temperature adjustor. I've never used that before.

I have not slept well the past several nights and I end up waking up way before my alarm goes off and then I toss and turn and try to sleep some more. I finally give up and temp.


----------



## babydreamers

:holly:
...The most ridiculous smiley I could find to cheer you guys up!
Yesterday a patient called my husband a baked bean head (because he has red hair?!) We get a lot of abuse from patients at work, but I've never heard this one before and it made me chuckle! It may become his new nickname.

Operation - give it a few more days and your pattern may become clear. 

Stacey - really hope thats ovulation

Liz - cant stop staring at your chart wishing it was mine! Really want to fast forward 4 days to know whats going to happen! :bfp:

AFM - I've also started supplementing DH, with fertilman. Hopefully that will help. I am sick of taking prenatals (I'm sure i must overflowing with folic acid by now!) but I'm sure I'll get enthusiastic again just as soon as AF comes and goes. 

Still waiting patiently... I've given up keeping quiet about TTC at work as I cant give a good explanation as to why I'm not applying for retrieval job, the obvious choice. Plus I find it quite difficult to think/talk about anything except babies!


----------



## OperationBbyO

A baked bean head? That's a new one! lol Have you decided yet what you want to do? 

AFM...I am back to reptile. I'm going to go over here and sit on my rock and sun myself. It's supposed to hit 109 today, 108 tomorrow, and 106 Sunday. That should warm me up.


----------



## sjones1125

Lol Bbyo, dang that's hot!!!


I have been so nauseous for the past couple of days! This is the first time the pills make me feel this way.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- does it matter that your temps are low now? As long as your temp rises after ov you are ok right? I try to tell myself the opposite, that my pre-ov high temps are ok as long as they go up in the LP. 

Dreamers- I like baked bean head and might use it with some of the cardiologists I work with :)

Stacey- sorry you feel ick. I hope it passes soon. I still think you should take clomid a la calasen to trigger ovulation. I wish your dr would take my advice! Does your hubby work for kaiser? Unrelated question, I have just been curious :)


----------



## RainyMama

Guys- I really don't know if I can wait for AF this time. Hpts are already calling my name, yes, all the way from the store. Haha!


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't blame you; your chart looks great Rainy! Hold out for just a couple more days if you can!


----------



## OperationBbyO

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


I'm a bad influence.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- he does! just hold out for a couple more days!

I wish she did too, i'm hoping my
nausea will go away!!!

Whats for dinner ladies? It feels like a spaghetti night here!


----------



## Calasen

fish and chips from the chip shop :)


----------



## LVnMommy

CD 1 :( So with that said This cycle was a 24 day cycle and a 8/9 day LP. WTH!!!



Im with BabyO TEST TEST TEST TEST !!! we GOTTA see that BFP!!!~


ITS 111 degrees here today!!! goooooodness its HOT, have you ladies seen the preview to this new movie "MAGIC MIKE"????


----------



## RainyMama

You guys are so funny!
I will test a little early this time but I am thinking Tuesday or Wednesday. Or maybe Monday. I hope we made a baby this month I have been having the most amazing dreams. I will definitely be sending my chart to the midwife to scrutinize if no bun in my proverbial oven.

Stacey- we had pasta last night. No clue what to eat today unfortunately! 

Lvn- sorry about AF :( you totally called it when you felt those AF cramps. I really really wish you would temp so we could see if your temp stays up during your LP. Could mean progesterone problem.

Calasen- we had fish and chips on Tuesday. I bet yours are better. I have always wanted to visit the uk to try them!


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, holy cow your chart is TEXTBOOK PERFECT!! It's a dream chart!! I just know you caught the egg! You know I have no willpower so OF COURSE I will say test. lol now now now. haha sorry!!!! I am just so eager for you!

stacey- i agree with liz! i wish the doc would get you some clomid! we are gonna get you your bfp if its the last thing i do!

lvn- sorry about cd1. another month to have some fun baby making :) GL this cycle!!

dreamers- ive missed you. i also agree you should go with your gut on the job. I cant wait to hear what you decide!

bbyo- geez thats hot!! its been 99-100 here... its been a serious drought...and today, FINALLY rain! wahoo! i hope that weather warms you up and gets your fertility flowing!!! lol

afm, started temping. im still SO new to it...and i forget about every other day to do it. uhh... ill be in the car on my way to work and all of a sudden i think...:"damn it!!!!!!" I am going to post a link to what I have so far... only a few temps are in there. please dont make fun. haha im still getting used to it. based on OPKs in the past, I O between CD17-21. I am CD18 today and we have BDd CD 12, 13, 15, and 16!! Wish we would have last night but I dont think it will hurt us as long as we do it again tonight.


----------



## LVnMommy

I REALLY want to temp but every single time i try i cannot make it two days in a row LOL !! and i wake up alot during the night :/ Im not really sure what the hell my body is doing??? I was bleeding AF style for about 13 hours then it STOPPED. Still horrible AF cramping though .. who knows!! im really really going to try the tempiing


----------



## RainyMama

Yay Molly! You will get used to temping soon, after it becomes a habit it will be easy peasy. Get busy tonight lady! 

Lvn- i know you can do it! And it will be so fun to stalk your chart! If you and Molly both chart then we will all be doing it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Chart stalk me! Did I O?


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> Chart stalk me! Did I O?

I think so, good work!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- temps are in the 97, looks like you did? 
Question? When do you start the progesterone? After you get ch's? Reason I Ask is because as soon as i starting taking the provera, my temps went up and now it says i'm 3dpo.

Liz- NICE chart!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My opks are still negative. Aaaahhhhh. 


Why is this so hard?


----------



## OperationBbyO

sjones1125 said:


> Bbyo- temps are in the 97, looks like you did?
> Question? When do you start the progesterone? After you get ch's? Reason I Ask is because as soon as i starting taking the provera, my temps went up and now it says i'm 3dpo.
> 
> Liz- NICE chart!!!

I'm not going to take the progesterone this cycle at all. I want to do one all natural cycle.

If I really O CD 11 or 13 this may explain a few things. However, we have always BD every other day until a + opk. My opk yesterday was stark white negative and my opk this morning just had a tiny little line.


----------



## sjones1125

Oh ok, it really looks like you did O. Remember OPK's aren't always that reliable. Do you check cp? So i guess you're all covered!!!! It would mean you have a longer lp right? FX!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

It would mean a longer LP. I'm a little sad that my baby making plan didn't get to unfold like I wanted it to this month. We were going to BD the two days leading up to O. Now I only got to the 2 days before O (no preseed and I don't make the right kind of CM) and the day of O. 

Oh well. RE appointment July 23rd and maybe I'll get some answers then!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so eager to hear a specialist's opinion on what is up with your body.

I am having really interesting pressure in my lower abdomen and also some weird poking near my belly button? Could be related to GI issues, though.
Thinking if testing tomorrow . Need. To. KNOW.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Test already!!!!! 

I need to know too!!


----------



## LVnMommy

YEP YEP YEP !!! TESTTTT Rainy!! were dying here for your BFP:) Can anyone else believe how FREAKING AWESOME Liz's chart looks!!! Seriously you HAVE to get those two lines with that chart!!


----------



## babydreamers

Liz - my fingers and toes are crossed for you, its looking really good! Good luck with the test x


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- forgot to say, it certainly does look like you ovulated. Is provera progesterone?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ahhhh

Back down to 96


----------



## RainyMama

Sorry Babyo. I am sure ovulation is coming soon. 
When is your RE appointment?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Did you test??


----------



## sjones1125

Liz - it is. Medroxyprogesterone, and i think thas what stopped my spotting too!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- no. I conveniently didn't make it to a drug store yesterday. Because, I am terrified of testing and seeing a negative. But I really do have to go to a drugstore today- I have no toothpaste and my son doesn't like us using his Thomas and Friends toothpaste. :) so I will pick up some hpts.
My blood pressure just shot up at the mere thought of peeing on a stick. 

Stacey- well I hope the provera works to move things along with you. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you to have to wait so long for anything to happen. If you see a specialist will it be super expensive??


----------



## LVnMommy

ok so im guessing that the bleeding i had at 9 DPO wasnt AF, as today i took a frer and a second faint faint line!!! afternoon urine!!! will post a pic as soon as i can!!!


----------



## Calasen

LVnMommy said:


> ok so im guessing that the bleeding i had at 9 DPO wasnt AF, as today i took a frer and a second faint faint line!!! afternoon urine!!! will post a pic as soon as i can!!!

 yay !!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

woo hoo!!!!! Post that picture!!


----------



## LVnMommy

I am SOOOO thrilled guys!!! but i am even more SCARED. TERRIFIED. fingers crossed fingers crossed fingers crossed for a REALLY sticky one:)

Dh bought me a new phone for birthday and i cannot figure out how to send the picture !!! GRRRRR im so used to my iphone!!

I am recommending EVERYONE to try the softcups!!!! we only got to BD the day before O and i used one of those bad boys!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations LovnMommy! That is wonderful, fingers crossed for a super sticky bean x

Wouldnt it be lovely to get 2 BFPs this month? We could all do with the morale boost I think!

:coffee: still waiting patiently


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats lvn, glad we are back on the scoreboard, go team!

Dreamers- i guess my chart does look good when I compare it to your BFP cycle. I will be testing in about 8 hours. :)

Thank you guys for the moral support! Goodnight :sleep:


----------



## LVnMommy

Confirmed with DIGI!!! YAY!

FRER yesterday evening urine(diluted) drank ton of water!! DH said he didnt see it yesterday but I did!!! its light but there and today i took another and its DARKER!!!
DIGI FMU!- feeling that wonderful nausea
 



Attached Files:







preggo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo hoo!! Congrats!! This is awesome news.


----------



## LVnMommy

So everyone don't give up hope!! Even with the spotting I had at 9 DPO and all BFN TILL 11 DPO


----------



## OperationBbyO

I officially hate BBT. It's so confusing.


----------



## taurusmom05

wtg luvn, also glad we are back to getting a bfp on the board!

good morning ladies :) hows everyone doing today??


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo-my chart makes no sense yet. lol at all. i havent gotten the hang of doing it everyday, plus at the same time. lol temping has NOT been fun for me! we can DO THIS!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I set my alarm for 6 and have trained myself to temp then. Too bad it's so weird.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- your chart is crazy, I hope it starts to make sense soon. I hope your temp goes up tomorrow and stays up.

Molly- It would not be so unusual to ovulate on cd21 for you, right? Any day now.... What does the fertility monitor have to say about it?


----------



## RainyMama

Attached pic, no idea how to actually do it. hope this worked.
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RainyMama

i can't stop shaking and sweating. is this real? guys?


----------



## taurusmom05

OMG FREAKING GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIZ YOURE PREGNANT!! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Congrats times a million!!


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, its SO real! so pink and just beautiful! i love that you got this right after you saw your midwife... you actually caved and tested early- which is so NOT you. your body just knew something was up! Im elated for you... we have been on this journey together for a while now- and i couldnt be happier for you!

TWO BFPS!! The ex-mirena ladies are BACK!! lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

That is a majorly pink line!!!! Congrats!!!!!! 

2 BFPs!!!! Go Mirena ladies!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Lvn- congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Praying it sticks!!!!

Liz- such a beautiful pink line!!!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!!! How's dh? Did you tell your son yet?

Bbyo- how's the opk's? 

Molly! :hi: missed ya!!! You had a dip this morning! Maybe it's O day? Are you doing opk's? Do you temp vaginally?

Afm- same, same. Dh bought fireworks last night. He's working on the 4th, so we had our 4th of july last night :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- I've missed you too! Lol I hope it was a dip and O is today!! Haven't had much ewcm at all, wish I had preseed. But my timing will be picture perfect so ill take it. I'm anxious to see what my temp does tomorrow! I work so I know it'll be at the right time. Hah Im getting better at remembering. Anyways I got a positive opk on cd19 and I'm still psotive today. It's always 3 days of positives for me! Whenever I use the opk predictor thing on ff, it says I O on the last day of my surge, which would also be today. I'm so scared I'm gonna find out I'm not ovulating or something. I pray my temps will show otherwise!!

I'm excited about the 4th! Going to watch the fireworks and enjoy a big extended family cookout!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Still no + opk for me. My body has gone insane. I'm going to target tonight to buy more because I have run out of my internet cheapies. I kind of liked the target brand better even if they were more expensive. I'll probably just get the little bottle of 7 rather than the one with 20 in it. 

I think I'm going to end up with an anovulatory cycle which I guess if it's going to happen it might as well happen right before the RE.


----------



## Calasen

ohhhh hopefully this BFP thing continues!!!!

Congratulations to both of you beautiful girls :) and wishing you both a very happy and healthy 9 months XXX


----------



## gardenofedens

*OMG RAINY!!!* SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance: Seeing your :bfp: made me get all teary here at work but oh well! lol. Super happy and healthy nine months to you!

And you too Lvn! Congrats! Hope this one sticks for you!


----------



## LVnMommy

Thanks ladies!!! more BFP ON THE WAY for yall!!!


----------



## sjones1125

taurusmom05 said:


> Stacey- I've missed you too! Lol I hope it was a dip and O is today!! Haven't had much ewcm at all, wish I had preseed. But my timing will be picture perfect so ill take it. I'm anxious to see what my temp does tomorrow! I work so I know it'll be at the right time. Hah Im getting better at remembering. Anyways I got a positive opk on cd19 and I'm still psotive today. It's always 3 days of positives for me! Whenever I use the opk predictor thing on ff, it says I O on the last day of my surge, which would also be today. I'm so scared I'm gonna find out I'm not ovulating or something. I pray my temps will show otherwise!!
> 
> I'm excited about the 4th! Going to watch the fireworks and enjoy a big extended family cookout!

Have fun!!!
Hope today is O for ya, I had ewcm a couple of days ago, I think it's what happened last month too, and I get it like the week before AF. Can't wait to see what your temps do!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm completely dry today...so Idk what's going on. Waah! Lol it feels like ill never get pregnant!! Hopefully these BFPs will kick us into high fertility gear. Lol


----------



## Calasen

I really really want a BFP soon!!! 2 years now and tired of waiting to meet my own little one!!! But Hopefully the Clomid will do its job. Have just finished the second cycles load of 50mg Clomid so will see what happens in a week or so :)


----------



## taurusmom05

lets go calasen!!!!! :) maybe we will get our bfps together!!!! FX for the both of us!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- hang in there, I think ovulation is imminent! I had only a teeny tiny amount of ewcm, so don't worry about that too much. I have heard, it "hides" around the cervix. I am so glad you are temping though do we can figure out what your body is up to. 

Babyo- I think you will ovulate soon, too. But you're right of course that it is perfect to see an re during your craziest cycle yet. 

Stacey- could you have conceived this time?

Calasen- I am so happy you are using clomid again! It would be quite magical to conceive just before your wedding. Dreamy!


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- no idea! LOL, probably not tho. I've feeling like af cramps! So the witch should be here in the next couple of day!


----------



## babydreamers

:dance::cloud9::happydance:

Liz! I am SOOOOOO thrilled for you! Finally got your BFP. Bet your super excited and cant think about anything else!

Have you worked out your due date yet? I bet you have! 

Tell us all your symptoms, and did you do anything different this month

Lovn - Congrats again, beautiful pic!

Come on now girls - three BFPs in one month would be amazing!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- your temp went up this AM! you may have ovulated! now i really really can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!

babyo- sorry your temps still make no ovulatory sense :( i log in every morning to check everyone's temps. haha, what does that say about me? i don't know!

dreamers and edens- thank you ladies sooo much for your kind words. i am beyond happy. it's quite surreal. 

dreamers- symptoms: had a dream on around 7 dpo about bleeding, in my dream i thought it was AF but it turned out to be implantation bleeding (no bleeding in waking life, though) 
8 dpo- ate chicken and was convinced there was something wrong with it. 
7/8 dpo- current: weird cramps, poking, pinching and pressure
10 dpo-current: strange type of increased appetite, so hungry before meals that my stomach HURTS 
8 dpo-12 dpo: very bad sore throat, thought i was getting sick. but i never did!
10 dpo- strong pulsing in my lower abdomen
10 dpo- nipples look strange and huge, breasts only slightly tender

at the end of last week (9 dpo?) i had the strangest dream that i was pregnant and had a baby boy. it was the most beautiful and wonderful dream and i woke up feeling sure that i was pregnant.

this month we did not BD until the day before ovulation, also day of. this was advice from the midwife (save up all his swimmers till it was important in case we had a swimmers issue). i think this is what helped the most. we used pre-seed both times. 

MW suggested: oils that balance hormones in phases. i took fish oil (2,000 mg) during the follicular phase and flaxseed oil (1,000 mg) as well.
after ovulation, during the LP i took EPO (1,000 mg) and ate sunflower and sesame seeds. 
a couple months ago i started taking an iron supplement called "blood builder"


----------



## RainyMama

Oopsy


----------



## gardenofedens

You have to update your ticker rainy! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

and your signature!! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rainy---If my RE doesn't give me anything I'll try what your MW suggested. We should know soon though if DH has a swimmer problem. His second SA is soon and they are mailing the results from the first one to us.

Still no + opk. My cycle is insane. I can't possibly time BDing with all this going on so we will have to try for every other day I guess.


I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE BFPS THIS MONTH!!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My only alternative theory is I had another chemical last month. I felt soooooooo weird, like I did with my first BFP. I didn't use a sensitive test like a FRER though and got a BFN. 

I have never not had a + opk by this point in my cycle. Today is CD15. Nothing this morning either.


----------



## sjones1125

Results are back- as we suspected PCOS :( . I'm really bummed right now. I think ttc for now is on hold.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

So sorry Jones. There are several supportive threads on BnB about TTC through PCOS. My BnB-bff was diagnosed with PCOS and conceived after 9 cycles by changing her diet/eating habits and some other things. You can PM her at mommy2be1003 and maybe she can offer some suggestions. Lots of :hug: to you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh girls!!! Amazing news! Two bfp's in one month!! I am so so happy for you both xx massive congratulations lvn and rainy!!! Exactly what this thread badly needed, now let's hope for some more!! Fingers and toes are crossed that you both have a happy and healthy nine months xx 
Got everything crossed for all you lovely ladies!! Keep doing what you're doing!!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Im really sorry to hear that jones xx It most definitely is not the end of the road though. I hope you get through the shock and can get back on the road again soon xx big hugs xx


----------



## taurusmom05

oh, stacey... im so sorry. dont give up! a close friend of mine had 3 babies with PCOS. it can and WILL happen! keeping you in my thoughts!!!!! XOXO I don't want you to lose hope!

bbyo- i bet you just O late this cycle! I believe ovulation is around the corner for you!!!!!! I am keeping the faith and sending you lots of fertile vibes :) I can't wait for your RE appt. so you guys can really get the ball rolling. I can't wait to hear ALL about it!!

I had a temp increase today... I really hope it goes up again tomorrow and starts showing that I O'ed... pls pls pls!! Id be ecstatic to be preggo with you ladies this cycle!


----------



## LVnMommy

WOW my FRER was seriously positive today!!! whooo hoooooooooooooo SO SOOOOOOOOOO happy!!1(happy dances)


----------



## babydreamers

Sorry Stacey - but as the others have said - LOADs of ladies get pregnant with PCOS. It just explains why its taken a bit longer than you expect? But now you can investigate how to get pregnant with it. Good luck!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I hope you are ok sweetie. I am thinking of you. I have no good advice for you about pcos but I have definitely seen women on forums getting their BFPs after being diagnosed. 

Babyo- I can't wait for your DH's results. If sperm is an issue then my mw's trick might be just what you need. I don't know if my hubby has issues in that department, but it sure seems like that could've been the culprit in our case. Tmi: there was a noticeable difference in volume when we BD'd the day before I ovulated. 

Molly- if you ovulated yesterday you will be our first baby conceived in July!!!

Rachel!!! I miss you so!! Thank you!! I hope you are feeling well- I can't believe you are 22 weeks! :)

About the ticker, I am having some paranoia and I don't want to update till Friday when AF will officially be late.


----------



## gardenofedens

That was DH's issue as well... NO BDing between AF and Ovulation for us and we got our bfp on the first cycle that we actually committed to that. But it took months of charting to determine the pattern to decide exactly which day I would ovulate so we could time our BDing perfectly...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stacey--PCOS is so not the end of the road. Lots of ladies have babies. It's good that you have an answer because now you can get a plan.

AFM...it's all still negative. We are going to switch to BDing every other day until who knows when. 

I don't have a long enough cycle to O late (24 or so days) so this cycle will for sure be a bust.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- if you ovulate late this time, then perhaps your cycle will be longer. in theory, your luteal phase will remain the same, but ovulation can vary.


----------



## OperationBbyO

One time I O'd on CD 18, but AF showed up CD 28. lol

I just don't feel ovulatie this month. My opk was still negative tonight.


----------



## taurusmom05

well, bbyo- I am holding on to the hope. I am glad you get to see your RE after this cycle, though. I am just so anxious to hear about what advice they give you and what route they take with you! your bfp is prolly sooooo close and you dont even know it yet!

stacey- hope you're feeling a bit better today!!

Liz- How many DPO were you when you tested?? I still cant believe the one time you actually tested early you were preggo. Instincts are a killer! Let me know how you decide to tell your family about the little bean!

afm, my temp went up today! I cant tell you how pleased I am with that. now hopefully it stays up :) We didnt DTD yesterday but we did everyday the 2-3 days before. Hopefully it did the trick and I can join you ladies with your bfp's!


----------



## Jennie86

Hi everyone been having a look around for info about the marina was wondering If anyone on here can help I had my marina removed in may on my first day of my period (doc wanted to remove while on period) so that was cd 1 and I'm now on cd 40 as have not had a period since was wondering how long it takes till I get my period again so I can ttc I'm going to be on fertility meds (gonal f and menopur and trigger) got everything ready but still no af I am not pregnant I have tested and also had bloodwork to make sure all negative my doc wants me to wait till 2 missed periods before they will give me anything to bring it on :( it so frustrating as I Want to start now lol how long did you ladies wait till your first af arrived? Any info would be fab :) x


----------



## taurusmom05

hello, Jennie...and welcome! Mirena has been different for all of us. I had very light periods while on it... I had removal bleeding 4 days after removal, and did not get a real period until 38 days after that. I have a 28-33 day cycle each month now. Many women go a while before getting it, while other have a regular period right away. From all the women on this thread, you will see we all have a bit of a different story! Your dr. will most likely want you to wait it out-- then maybe get provera to start your periods again. I would try to BD at least every 2 days, bc you could very well be ovulating still... some women get pregnant before they ever get another period. Just keep at it! Its very possible!! Good luck with everything...!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Jennie- life post mirena is frustrating! I agree with the advice Taurus gave you.

Molly- I am so happy your temp went up again. Looks like you ovulated on cd21. Woohoo!
I tested on 12dpo, 7/2, I was trying to wait to be "late" on 7/6 or 7/7. It is strange that I tested when I did!


----------



## LVnMommy

Jennie- I had my mirena removed in march had a few days of spotting then BFP april 2nd!! (sadly it was MC) so you could easily become pregnant without AF!


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO- Im so excited for you to see the RE!!! with your DH SA and your charting im sure you will get some valuble insight to get that BFP!

Rainy how is it going!! Do you know what your due date is?? My Beta was 286:) Due date march 13 2013. Feeling like a truck has ran over me, my breast are KILLING me and HUGE.


----------



## babydreamers

Welcome Jennie -
I had mirena out Jan 2011, had 5 days of bleeding and then a short (what I took to be AF) bleed 11 days after mirena removal. From that point it has been 25-29 day cycles and one miscarriage at 91/2 weeks. I think when you get your AF is a bit random though. Im still waiting for AF 6 weeks after D&C for miscarriage so your not alone waiting to start trying!

Rainy - your chart is looking good. And your officially "late" tomorrow - great news.


----------



## taurusmom05

Sorry for the one sided post but look at my chart! My first ever!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- yay! I was so excited to check out your chart this am. Now I am super excited to watch what your temps do during your LP.
Dreamers- it is amazing how warm I am staying. I will be relieved when no AF shows. It is hard to believe this is real, yesterday I took another test to make sure!
Lvn- I feel great half the time and horrible the other half. I have no official due date but fertility friend says due on 3/13. Another calculator said 3/14.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I just stalked your chart- I am glad to see you are still temping. Hope you are doing ok.

Babyo- your chart continues to mystify me. Hope you are hangin in there too.


----------



## gardenofedens

woohoo, your chart is great Molly!

Liz - yours is great still too! Can't wait to see your ticker/signature change! (hint, hint) :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks guys. I'm pretty excited. Lol 
Anyway, how was the holiday for you all that celebrated? Anyone have big plans this weekend?
Liz, is it so hard not to talk about being pregnant at work? I'm assuming you haven't told anyone there. I can't wait to feel like you!!!!! :)
Mellissa- how's that bump?!


----------



## gardenofedens

Getting HUGE! I absolutely LOVE being pregnant though. I have lots and lots of updates in my journal if you want to stalk. I try to keep it off this board. I'll post my siggy on this one though so you can link to my journal if you want. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Yay!! I'm off to stalk you!! Haha
Stacey- I miss u already. Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers, im so ready for you to be able to start ttc again! i say we all get pregnant THIS month. how about it? lol


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Ladies, I think I'm out of my funk! lol. I've been taking some meds to lower my testosterone level, It's pretty elevated. and Tuesday was my last day of provera. So i'm just waiting on AF now. I plan on taking Vitex, I've been reading up a lot about it and it's what I wanna do for a few months. If that doesn't work I'll get a prescription for Metmorfin. 

Molly- So excited to see that solid line! FX this is the month for you too!

Mellissa- I will definitely get in touch with your bff :) Thanks!

Liz- How are ya feeling? have you told anyone yet? Praying for a sticky bean!!

Jessica- And you? Feeling sick?

Dreamers- can't wait for you to start!!!

BByo- Looks like you might have ovulated! maybe you get your CH's in the next couple of days!

Calasen- How are you? Where in your cycle are you?

Hi Jennie!- Welcome! my Mirena fell out in January, and I've had really crappy cycles! pretty much all my periods had to be kick started with Provera. I just recently found out its PCOS. Hoping AF stays away for a good reason for ya!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo! i missed on your chart that you finally got positive OPKs?! Thats great! It does look like you have have ovulated. Hope you got some good BDing in :) yaaaaaay!

calasen, yes where are you in your cycle right now? hows it going??

stacey- so glad to see you post! I am glad to hear you are feeling better... and it sounds like you have a great plan of action in place. I know your bfp is closer than you think it is! What all does vitex do? I'm unfamiliar with that and metformin!

I guess I am 5dpo... maybe 3 since I didnt really get the hang of temping until on or after O, really. I think I may have Oed on CD21 instead of CD19. I am projected to start af on June 12... which would give me a 30 day cycle...but now I know I can go all the way to a 33 day cycle! So I cant wait to see what my temps do :)


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Here ya go, I was lazy to type all that lol 

Vitex helps women with PCOS by assisting the body to create the necessary hormone phases. When a woman is under stress then she will benefit even more from Vitex as it lowers the levels of prolactin in the body.

In Europe, Vitex is well known and used extensively for many female problems including PMS, lack of ovulation, heavy bleeding, infertility, missed periods, and even uterine fibroids. With regular use of Vitex women with PCOS stand a good chance of having their hormones leveled out, which will increase their chances of getting pregnant.

There was a study conducted to see how well Vitex worked for women with PMS and within a month over 90% of sufferers experienced total relief. Interestingly enough, the Vitex helped women with luteal phase defects too. If you have a luteal phase defect then Vitex may help correct this problem, too.

There are few side effects associated with Vitex, although some women may experience some.

The reason it gave you the solid line was because of the Watery cm data. does it give you CH's on cd 21 if you remove that? Can't wait to see your temps stay up!


----------



## taurusmom05

Wow, Vitex sounds AMAZING. lol good luck with it-- I hope its just the thing you need to get your body into high fertility gear!!! I cant wait to see how it goes!

also, i took it out... i kind of sucked at putting in cm this cycle. i didnt feel like i really got much ewcm if any at all. i took it out and now it gave me dotted CH's and an indication of O on CD 21. does it look like i actually ovulated? im glad you guys are such experts! id be lose without you. lol

EDIT: based on my temps, i think it looks better now that it has changed to CD21 instad of 19!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My hope is that I O today, otherwise we are SOL this cycle. I specifically told DH to keep his hands off himself until after I ovulated but he didn't. He has always struggled with performance in the bedroom and after he's done that, there's no chance to BD. Well he did that and we didn't get to for two days before my + opk. I was so mad at him! 

We BD yesterday morning and in the wee hours of this morning. My temps haven't shot up yet, so I am desperately hoping.


----------



## OperationBbyO

CD 21 looked a lot more realistic for ovulation! That dip is usually it!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- It does make more sense, and you're temp rise too. I'm sure if you add Watery cm that day it'll give you a solid line. 

I'm hoping Vitex helps a little :)


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo-It sounds to me like you got good timing, anyway!! fx for you this cycle :) when will you be testing if you O today???


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- my cm has sucked this cycle. i was really concerned about it... if my temp stays up, i have a good LP, and since i know I O'ed...if i still dont conceive, I will work on my CM production. 
technically we got 2 bfps in june... so we still have plenty of time for 2 more in july :) at least!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I never test because my LP hasn't been long enough to test since the MC. I won't be testing this cycle either. :) I am going to wait 3 or 4 days after O to start the progesterone this time.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- FX'd today is O day!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I put in fake temps and it gave me real crosshairs today. 

There may be an insurance snag with my RE. If so, I'm ordering a ton of Vitex for while I wait.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Actually, I'll be using this. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17211965/?i=3&from=vitex and fertility

You can get it at GNC.


----------



## gardenofedens

wow that sounds great babyo!


----------



## taurusmom05

yes bbyo- i agree! it looks super perfect for you!!! i REALLY have my fx super hard for you, that this does the trick :)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- That's awesome!!! I wonder if it would work for me :/

I don't think they're a GNC here, maybe Walgreen?


----------



## RainyMama

Guys- I am not fully caught up on posts but I just got very excited about the supplement that Babyo mentioned.
This looks like an excellent product. I did an incredible amount of research and and I am sorry I forgot to mention this previously.
I have been taking almost all of the ingredients in this. I can't take arginine because unfortunately I get cold sores and somehow arginine can strengthen the virus. But I wanted to! My MW recommended iron, magnesium, selenium, vitamin e and zinc. Coincidentally I had been taking a multi vitamin that had chaste berry (vitex) and green tea- in order to balance hormones. 

Babyo - b-6 can lengthen your LP. I am very excited about this! 

Stacey and Molly- I see no reason whatsoever why it wouldn't help both of you. Maybe our bodies just need the extra help after mirena to balance our crazy hormones.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey everybody!! I was just reading about that Vitex and it sounds Amazing! Im feeliing ok, CRAZY thirst, and i feel as if my breast might fall off they hurt so much:) Ultrasound scheduled @ 8 weeks august 1st they wanted to do it at 6 weeks but i opted for 8 so that i can maybe see a heartbeat:)


----------



## taurusmom05

I think that ill chart this month and next month (hopefully I won't need to) but if no BFP ill definitely be introducing vitex or the other supplemental into my regimen. I want to see what a real chart looks like for me before I do anything that may disturb it. I'm kind of just hoping its a fluke I haven't gotten pregnant yet...... Pls oh pls. If nothing by cycle 12, ill be going to see a midwife that has a great reputation here in town. I'll have 3 cycles of charts by then to take with me, too.
Anyway, what are everyone's plans for the weekend???


----------



## sjones1125

No special plans here Molly. We usually play poker with the rest of the family Saturday nights and then church Sunday. You?


----------



## taurusmom05

I work all weekend, but ill prolly end up going to the pool everyday afterward bc its HOT. We have been cooking out a lot lately too so probably more of that. It's too hot to do anything else!!! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Fun! We might do some of that, minus the pool lol. It seems like summer is finally here for us! I wish dh didn't work nights so we could do more stuff during the day.


----------



## gardenofedens

Your charts look great ladies!

Jones - What happened to your chart? It's only showing May's?

Rainy - Love your continued temp increase! Have you scheduled your first dr appt yet?

Taurus - Yours is looking good, temps are staying up!

BabyO - Was hoping to see your rise today...fingers crossed for tomorrow! Then your BDing would be perfectly timed, right?


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- my chart starts from May, lol. I'm supposedly 9dpo today..temps pretty high still.. took my last provera on Tuesday. waiting on AF. Usually I start bleeding a day or 2 after the last pill..But not this time I guess.


----------



## gardenofedens

OH! I missed that - sorry. I knew your cycle was long but that's REALLY long! Well, your post-ovulation temps look really good! :D


----------



## sjones1125

haha, I know. They have been staying up. I've been taking my temps everyday at the same time. So maybe that's why it's not as crappy as last cycle.


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, well that helps for sure


----------



## Calasen

hey girlies! 

Hope your all good :)

As for me am waiting to see if the clomid gives me O this month again :) have a 21 day progesterone test booked for the 11th :)

And wedding almost completely planned and finished :) yay!! Picked up Soon to bes Husbands ring and got mine cleaned as my wedding ring is OH's grandmothers 70 year old wedding ring!!! YAY


----------



## sjones1125

Blah- Spotting has started, the witch should be here full force by the end of the day.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay Calasen - that's so exciting! :) Fingers crossed for your OH too.

Sorry Jones :(


----------



## sjones1125

It sucks, But I'm happy about starting Vitex. I might take a look at the one BByo posted yesterday. I might do that today, well depends on how the kids are behaving.

Calasen- Fx'd you O sooner this cycle! you don't like charting?


----------



## Calasen

sjones1125 said:


> It sucks, But I'm happy about starting Vitex. I might take a look at the one BByo posted yesterday. I might do that today, well depends on how the kids are behaving.
> 
> Calasen- Fx'd you O sooner this cycle! you don't like charting?

I have a medical condition that causes low grade fevers so temping is pointless for me :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry hun, that stinks. Are the fevers sporadic or pretty consistent? Have you tried temping? You might still be able to decipher a bit of a pattern?


----------



## sjones1125

I'm Sorry Calasen :( , Praying Clomid does the job for ya!!!! :D


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Sorry hun, that stinks. Are the fevers sporadic or pretty consistent? Have you tried temping? You might still be able to decipher a bit of a pattern?

I get free O dip sticks and tests on 21 days each month :)


----------



## LVnMommy

heres a pic of my HCG progression 10-12 DPO :) took a FRER this morning(can we say addict) and the test line was darker than control!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1341418828310.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun, that stinks. Are the fevers sporadic or pretty consistent? Have you tried temping? You might still be able to decipher a bit of a pattern?
> 
> I get free O dip sticks and tests on 21 days each month :)Click to expand...

But how do you know for certain it's 7DPO without temping? Even if temping isn't completely accurate, maybe it would still help? Sorry, I'm sure you've said before but my memory is gone! :)


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Calasen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Sorry hun, that stinks. Are the fevers sporadic or pretty consistent? Have you tried temping? You might still be able to decipher a bit of a pattern?
> 
> I get free O dip sticks and tests on 21 days each month :)Click to expand...
> 
> But how do you know for certain it's 7DPO without temping? Even if temping isn't completely accurate, maybe it would still help? Sorry, I'm sure you've said before but my memory is gone! :)Click to expand...

we don't, just make sure we BD alot! :) and keep hoping will make the baby without needing IVF


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- awesome pics!

I went and got the fertility blend! Now I'm not sure If I should start taking it now or when af is over. I don't think It would really hurt to start it now right?


----------



## taurusmom05

I don't think it would hurt, stacey. It's all good for you! :) I'd say go for it!!! Can't wait to see what it does for you!

Calasen, so sorry that u can't temp! But super awesome about the free opks!!! Woop woop! Also, you get married in 1.5 mos!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheesh this time has flown by!!

Afm, nothin new. Same temp today. Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Took my first dose! Hopefully this works!


----------



## taurusmom05

alright, stacey! this could be the start of something wonderful :) I'm excited to see what happens now! What if... that was all you needed... a supplement? It sounds like a cure-all!! my fingers are mega crossed for you!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi-
Stacey - Im sorry stupid AF showed, your chart looks great - nice to finally see a clear ovulation

Taurus - also nice chart, well done. Your charts will probably get even better as you get used to temping consistently

Rainy - nice temp rise. When will you check in to see your Dr? From what I could find, every calculator you use (inc those at different doctors) give you a slightly different date.

AFM - having a bad day. Sorry, I'm going to have a bit of a moan! I'm working all weekend, have a really bad cold/flu thats making feel like crap despite me drugging myself to the eyeballs with cold and flu remedies. Just found out the 5th Dr I work with at work is 8 weeks pregnant (they're all really lovely and I AM pleased for them, today it just feels a bit like a slap in the face) and stupid AF still isn't here - 6 weeks 2 days after D&C. I checked my HCG at work today and it was undetectable, which should be good news but still makes me feel so sad. 

On a more positive note I saw my 1st miscarriage patient today. Luckily for me she was dignified and holding it together really well (completely the opposite to what I was like!) Of course its sad, but the positive part is that it actually felt good to understand what she was going through and be able to offer her all the information she needed and hopefully make it a little less terrible for her. I hope so.

And I'm hoping I just need a good nights sleep to feel a bit better and in a better frame of mind.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank you, dreamers. I hope that next month's is loads better... if I don't have a bfp this cycle.
Also, it sounds like a rough day! Horrible that you are ill... that on top of everything else I know must be torture right now. My fingers are crossed that af comes and goes quickly for you and SOON so you can get back to business. It really is the worst when you are ttc and everyone around you is getting pregnant... and to have to work with them frequently is no better. It is, however...so lovely that you were able to use your experience to help another- I bet you made the biggest impact on her day and really made a difference. sending you a million hugs! your nice, sticky bfp will be here soon--and we cant wait to celebrate it with you!!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

OFF TOPIC... I just noticed I hit 1000 posts and became a chat happy bnb member. I really feel like I accomplished something. LMBO!
anyway, another temp rise this morning. woop woop.
Come on guys...we are ALL getting pregnant this month so GET READY!! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

deamers - I'm so sorry you're having a rough day. It's so hard when everyone around you is getting pregnant and you're not. I bet the mc patient you saw was so grateful for your experience and assistance though. I hope your af comes back soon! Will the dr not give you anything to jumpstart it after this long or is it just a waiting game?

Taurus - love your chart! Are you holding out on POAS or testing early?


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa, Im doing my best this time around to hold out as long as possible! I always cave to early testing and its really done me no good. again, ill do my best but make no promises. lol im 5DPO today so im hoping I can hold out until at least 12!


----------



## gardenofedens

good luck to you!! :) be strong; you can do it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Quick note to say: my egg finally showed up!! CD18! It was way late this time. I'm going to cave and take the progesterone. 

Dreamers--hugs honey. I'm thinking about you. (I really do! Even when I'm not on this thread!) I hope your cycle comes back soon and you start to feel better.


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- im so thrilled for your O!! :) Im hoping this is your lucky one! I cant wait to see what your chart does next!


----------



## gardenofedens

yay! so glad your egg made an appearance! how was your bding?


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I agree your chart is looking great!

Babyo- finally!!! :)

Dreamers- my insurance is changing August 1st so I am going to hold off until after then since my deductible will be starting over. American insurance is a pain....
I so wish I could give you a hug and make you some tea. I don't have the right words to say to make you feel better. I hope you are able to get some good rest soon and that AF shows. 
Mellissa is surely right that your patient could appreciate the compassion your experience has enabled in you.
To echo what Babyo said, I think if you off the thread too. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

We BD 3 times in the two days before Mrs. Egg showed up. That ought to have got some little swimmers up there!! My CM was actually dry last night so I assumed the egg was way out of there and we didn't BD again.


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, liz! and i see you're still temping :) hehe i love seeing those temps!

its 103 degrees today... hot, humid... bleh. will be staying inside the best i can!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got yet another + opk.

????


----------



## OperationBbyO

And now for the first time ever I had EW CM tonight when we checked my CM. 

My opk this morning was super positive, darker than the control by far. 

But I had a temp rise this morning. 

I am so confused!!


----------



## sjones1125

Nice Bbyo! Your temp can always go higher! Keep bd'ing!! :D


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks for your lovely messages. I feel as if I've made some really good friends here, and I think of you guys off thread too. Its funny how you can feel close to someone you've never met! 

Thanks for letting me have a bit of a whinge yesterday. I think it was the thought of working another shift feeling like crap today - but its over now! And I have a day off tomorrow to rest and get over this stupid flu so feeling much better.

My routine 6 week appointment is tomorrow after D&C, so I'm hoping my Dr will give me something to get AF going. As I said - my HCG is undetectable so at least its not going to be retained products needing another D&C - that would be awful. 

In the meantime, I'm keeping busy. I'm planning a Christmas in July party. Work has been pretty unsociable recently and morale is low - lots of people studying hard for exams and general work stuff. So I decided to get the social life going. I've got 10 RSVPs so far - I haven't really ever done Christmas dinner before so I feel a little out of my depth! I have 1 volunteer to help me cook and I'm getting other people to bring dessert, mulled wine etc. Of course, I want it to be an amazing party that really gets the social life going - any tips or suggestions??

Operation - good baby dancing - keep going just in case until you get your cross hairs. I SO hope this is your month, it would be lovely to get a flurry of BFPs after such a dry patch on the thread.

Rainy - That will be around 8 weeks, which sounds a good time to see the doctor. Gives your something to look forward to (well I would, excuse to talk about pregnancy, schedule ultrasounds and antenatal care etc) as well as splitting up the wait until you get to the magic 12 week mark.


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers- i cant wait to hear about your appt! FX you get great news...and come home with something to get af going :) We all love ya here and we wish you well...so well you get a nice sticky BFP ASAP!!
a christmas in july party sounds awesome! have you thought about having a raffle of sorts, a contest, or making small stockings for your guests? how fun! i will be googling ideas for you today!!

afm, still boring. lol im at work today and will be stuck in an office all day. im 6DPO...my temp dropped just a little today. Is that normal? Do I just worry about it being above the coverline? My LP is (by opks) about 11 days...cant wait to see what happens in the coming days with my chart!
hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## taurusmom05

and bbyo- wow what a nice temp increase!! :) Im not a charting expert but i think youre gonna get your CH's tomorrow. How exciting! It also seems your BDing was timed with perfection! oh i so hope this is your month! sending you lots of positive vibes today!


----------



## OperationBbyO

It shot up even more today! 

I keep looking at it and scratching my head. I want some cross hairs!!

I'll be interested to see if inget another + opk this morning.


----------



## taurusmom05

oh my, bbyo! that looks fantastic! i bet you get nice CHs once you finally get a negative OPK?? let us know the results of your opk. once i started temping i became addicted and now i love to get up and look at everyone's chart everyday. lol maybe you released a SUPER egg with that nice long LH surge... maybe it was building up and thats why it was late? idk, but i think it all sounds very promising!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My opk this morning was negative but it was barely negative. I really could have called it either way I think but since I'm tired of my body not behaving, I'm calling it a negative.


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> And now for the first time ever I had EW CM tonight when we checked my CM. My opk this morning was super positive, darker than the control by far. But I had a temp rise this morning. I am so confused!!




OperationBbyO said:


> My opk this morning was negative but it was barely negative. I really could have called it either way I think but since I'm tired of my body not behaving, I'm calling it a negative.

Okay, I'm guessing you ovulated on CD18 and you'll get crosshairs tomorrow or Tuesday. My ewcm (as rare as it was) usually showed up the day after my ovulation. I always thought that was strange but I guess that meant it was up where it needed to be on my ov day? I don't know but fingers crossed this is your cycle! Did you temp go up more today because of the progesterone? Or did you start it today?



babydreamers said:


> Thanks for your lovely messages. I feel as if I've made some really good friends here, and I think of you guys off thread too. Its funny how you can feel close to someone you've never met!
> 
> Thanks for letting me have a bit of a whinge yesterday. I think it was the thought of working another shift feeling like crap today - but its over now! And I have a day off tomorrow to rest and get over this stupid flu so feeling much better.
> 
> My routine 6 week appointment is tomorrow after D&C, so I'm hoping my Dr will give me something to get AF going. As I said - my HCG is undetectable so at least its not going to be retained products needing another D&C - that would be awful.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm keeping busy. I'm planning a Christmas in July party. Work has been pretty unsociable recently and morale is low - lots of people studying hard for exams and general work stuff. So I decided to get the social life going. I've got 10 RSVPs so far - I haven't really ever done Christmas dinner before so I feel a little out of my depth! I have 1 volunteer to help me cook and I'm getting other people to bring dessert, mulled wine etc. Of course, I want it to be an amazing party that really gets the social life going - any tips or suggestions??
> 
> Operation - good baby dancing - keep going just in case until you get your cross hairs. I SO hope this is your month, it would be lovely to get a flurry of BFPs after such a dry patch on the thread.
> 
> Rainy - That will be around 8 weeks, which sounds a good time to see the doctor. Gives your something to look forward to (well I would, excuse to talk about pregnancy, schedule ultrasounds and antenatal care etc) as well as splitting up the wait until you get to the magic 12 week mark.

Christmas in July sounds like a great idea Dreamers. You'll have so much fun I bet. :) Hope the dr gives your something at your appt too!



taurusmom05 said:


> dreamers- i cant wait to hear about your appt! FX you get great news...and come home with something to get af going :) We all love ya here and we wish you well...so well you get a nice sticky BFP ASAP!!
> a christmas in july party sounds awesome! have you thought about having a raffle of sorts, a contest, or making small stockings for your guests? how fun! i will be googling ideas for you today!!
> 
> afm, still boring. lol im at work today and will be stuck in an office all day. im 6DPO...my temp dropped just a little today. Is that normal? Do I just worry about it being above the coverline? My LP is (by opks) about 11 days...cant wait to see what happens in the coming days with my chart!
> hope everyone is having a wonderful day!

Great idea about the stockings. Dreamers - do you have somewhere similar to Oriental Trading Company that you could buy/order fun little gag gifts or cute things like that? 

Your chart is still looking good Molly. :) As long as the temps stay above the coverline, it's great.


----------



## OperationBbyO

That new temp spike was all on my own!! I won't start progesteone until I get cross hairs. 

I'll have to type out the TTC funny about the CM. it's hilarious.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay! That's great! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies! just checking in to say hi to everybody and GL catching those eggies this cycle!! we need to get AT LEAST 2 more BFP this month!! just a quick hi and bye off to bury my head in the books!

also i found the most delicious prenatal chewable vitamins!! i cant keep my fingers off them:)

also, @ GARDEN i know your having a girl, i found this amazing website with SUPERCUTE girl items for VERY VERY good prices, hair bows, booties, ect !! youll love it www.thehairbowcompany.com its been my secret for awesome baby shower gifts latley!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Cross hairs! Solid ones at that. CD 18 so the timing of BD was great. I started drugs of doom this morning an I am so out of it. I am about to keel over. If it doesn't work this month I am throwing a hissy fit. 

DH's sperm analysis results will be discussed July 18 and I'm going to find out about instance today for the RE. I may have to put it off.

Is it normal to have such a wide range of O dates (CD 13 - CD 18)


----------



## gardenofedens

YAY!!! Woohoo! :happydance: That's great!

And yes, my ovulation ranged from CD13 to CD21 too. Your LP length should remain a bit more consistent though which is why most women's cycles aren't always the same number of days without the assistance of birth control. :)


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- where is the ttc funny? I did notice you said when WE checked my cm.


----------



## babydreamers

Babyo - I think its pretty common for O day to vary by a few days - makes it tricky to time it though. Sounds like your in with a really good chance this month - Good luck! 

Rainy - how are you feeling?

Taurus - chart is looking good. Got a few more days to wait until AF is late according to your LP though, FX'd

AFM - Saw the doctor, she wants me to keep waiting. Up to 12 weeks can be normal - if AF doesn't arrive by then I've got to give her a call. Its frustrating, but I trust she knows whats best. Maybe this way when AF does come back, my cycles will get back to normal quicker.


----------



## gardenofedens

12 weeks!? Omg! you have more patience than I could imagine! :hug:


----------



## RainyMama

DReamers- how many weeks have passed so far? I am so sorry it is taking so long. Still sending you healing vibes and hugs. Are you recovered from the flu? I thought of you when I made a cup of tea with honey. :)
I feel ok. In the afternoons I am beyond tired, almost fall asleep at my desk tired. But then I can't sleep at night. It is strange!!
Otherwise I am hungry and emotional. I am also super excited and aware of how utterly blessed I am to be feeling this way. :)

Babyo- I want some bacon wrapped dates! Yum!


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks -
It will be 7 weeks on Thursday since my D&C. All in all we will have had quite a break from TTC by the time we start again. I actually hope AF doesn't come in the next few days - DH is off camping and if it does we'll miss my fertile days! I seem to be a lot more chilled out now, have accepted that I cant do much about it and just trying to focus on other things. I hope I can stay that chilled out when we start TTC again. 
Im still sick, over a week now - probably because Ive worked through it. Ive given up and taken the day off sick today, may do again tomorrow unless I feel a lot better in the morning.

Rainy - shame about the sleep/tiredness, odd! I'm so excited for you, hope you dont get too much morning sickness


----------



## OperationBbyO

*TTC Funny*: So every night I check my CM. By "I" I mean "DH." It's part of our nightly routine. He washes his hands, I lay in the bed, and he feel around for the goo! It's our team approach to TTC. 

In previous cycles all he encountered was dry, sticky, creamy, and watery.

This past Saturday he was digging around up there and joking that my cervix was eating his hand. lol Then he pulls out his hand and the biggest, gooeyist glob of EWCM was on his fingers! He started screaming and flailing about trying to get it off! I told him he had to stretch it so he starts doing the scissor motion with his two figners to stretch it while screaming and still flailing with his other arm. He wouldn't look at it. He then held his fingers as far away from himself as he could get them (I'm not sure what good that was going to do since it was on _his _fingers) and ran off to the bathroom. Then I hear the shower turn on! Bahahaha

It took a lot of convincing to get him to BD that night. Poor man was traumatized by the CM!


----------



## gardenofedens

O.M.G. That is freaking hilarious!!


----------



## LVnMommy

WOW babyo!! now if thats not considered team approach to TTC i dont know what would be!! what a man !! thats awesome! 

afm- my next appointment is august 2nd for the actual OB app not just Blood work. Excited to see my bean. I have crazy MS, boobs huge and hurt, smell everything, pee all day all night. you name it i got it :( ahh the joys


----------



## neww4me

Hi, im 29 years, i have 2 children, 5yrs &7yrs and currently ttc #3. I had the mirena inserted after my last child and had it for the whole 5 years with no problems. i loved it, never really had a period. But now that i had it removed in Nov 2011, i havent been able to get pregnant. I read alot of reviews on the mirena causing infertility but i hope thats not my case. This is my first month bbt charting and its alittle confusing.


----------



## gardenofedens

neww4me said:


> Hi, im 29 years, i have 2 children, 5yrs &7yrs and currently ttc #3. I had the mirena inserted after my last child and had it for the whole 5 years with no problems. i loved it, never really had a period. But now that i had it removed in Nov 2011, i havent been able to get pregnant. I read alot of reviews on the mirena causing infertility but i hope thats not my case. This is my first month bbt charting and its alittle confusing.

Welcome! Ttc after birth control has proven to be a roller coaster ride for many of us. Charting is a great tool to determine if there are concerns and it gets easier as the months go by. I recommend signing up for fertilityfriend.com to host your chart online so the rest of us can chart stalk and help you read your temps!  best of luck to you!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- that gooey stuff might be exactly what you need to get his swimmers to their destination :)

New- I fell pregnant this month after 8 cycles. Charting definitely helps! And definitely use ff and we will help you interpret what is going on.

Dreamers- what happens in 5 weeks if no AF?


----------



## OperationBbyO

New--oh yes! Chart! It's awesome!


----------



## Calasen

Welcome New :)

Just got weighed for the first time since started healthy eating in January :) Gone from 105.9kg to 95.6kg!!! Yay me!! --- but only trouble is I have gone past the goal weight for fitting in to my wedding dress and now have to be really careful I don't lose more before next month!! :) How will I cope! :lol:


----------



## babydreamers

GO CALASEN!!! Super work - and if thats not good for TTC I dont know what is!. A little under goal weight is ok, gives you a little breathing room for those pre-wedding social events - I ended up not being able to breath in my wedding dress!

New - welcome. FF is your TTC friend - it along with us, will help you work it all out and Im sure conceive in no time once you know when your fertile!

BabyoOoooooooo- hysterical! Your DH is completely bonkers

Rainy - I actually didnt ask what happens at that point. But I will be asking for something to get it started. Got the impression she would want to do some investigations if it went that long.


----------



## taurusmom05

Goodmorning ladies :)
Bbyo- wow this is my fave TTC funny yet. Lol I was cracking up reading this all in bed. Pretty sure DH thinks I'm crazy. How are you doing today?

Welcome new! We are probably the craziest but most helpful ladies on this thread. There's a lot of love in here..now grab a thermometer and start charting so we can stalk your progress. Lol :)

Calasen, wow!! Way to go!! That's seriously amazing!!!! I need to be more like you! Congrats on the weight loss....think of just how fabulous you are going to look next month!!! Aaagggh can't wait to see pics of the wedding!

Afm, another temp rise! Wahoo! Stay up stay up!!!!!!!! I'm walking into work now so hopefully the day goes fast and I can go home to be lazy the rest of the day. Been looking forward to this. Lol hope all is well!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen that is awesome!! I just know it will help with TTC too! (Always a plus after Mirena apparently)


Taurus--your chart looks awesome!!!!!! I get so excited to log in every morning and chart stalk. 

My temp stayed the same. The progesterone has definitely kicked in so I'll stay where I am. I'm so nervous because the evil day of spotting will be Saturday. I hope it stays away!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- Your chart looks awesome!!! FX'd!!!!

BByo- Fx'd this is the month for ya!!!

Calasen- That is awesome!!! WTG!!!

Dreamers- Praying AF starts soon! so you can get back to TTC!!!

Liz- How are ya feeling?

Jessica- And you?

Mellissa :hi:

Neww- :hi: Welcome to the group!! 

afm- AF is finally gone, Now just waiting to see if the FB is working.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello!! went for my first scan today!! 1 healthy happy looking bean:) measuring right on schedule. My BP was 148/98 so that may be a problem! I will be going back in 2 weeks to get another scan:) hoping to see a heartbeat then !!!! all smiles right now


----------



## OperationBbyO

6 dpo and I'm already spotting. 

I am so sad guys.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo-I am so sorry. Maybe this time its implantation? Isn't this early for your spotting? Thinking of you...and sending you positive vibes!

Afm, temp took a nose dive today. Still above coverline but it seems af is on her way *sadness*


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo and Molly- I am hoping for implantation for both of you! Damn it AF stay away!!!!

Stacey- I am excited about fertility blend! I can't wait to see how it works for you.

Calasen- I am mighty impressed with your weight loss! 

Dreamers- thinking of you :)


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> 6 dpo and I'm already spotting.
> 
> I am so sad guys.

Aw BabyO, I'm so sorry. :cry: Fingers crossed it's just a light implantation bleed for you! :hug:



taurusmom05 said:


> Bbyo-I am so sorry. Maybe this time its implantation? Isn't this early for your spotting? Thinking of you...and sending you positive vibes!
> 
> Afm, temp took a nose dive today. Still above coverline but it seems af is on her way *sadness*

There's still hope. How long is your usual LP? A temp dip at 10dpo could still be implantation...if I remember right it's between 7-10 days usually right? Fingers crossed your temp comes back up tomorrow. :hug:

Calasen - Congrats on the weight loss; that's fantabulous! :happydance:

Lvn - Congrats on your scan.

Rainy - LOVE to see your temps are staying high! How long will you keep temping?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My temp took a nose dive too which is why I think it's real spotting.


----------



## gardenofedens

Only by 0.2 degrees! Don't lose hope yet!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus I just chart stalked you. NOOOOOOO! Tell you temp to get in gear and get back up!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- Hoping its IB!! :hugs: are you planning on taking the Fertility Blend if Af shows? 

Molly- Fingers crossed it shoots back up tomorrow!!!

Liz- i'm kinda excited too! Even if I don't get pregnant I'd be happy if I get AF on my own!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am totally starting FB if AF shows up. I already have the bottle. That crap is expensive!! Hubby brought some home for me. He has also been taking the vitamins the RE has recommended on his website. 

Keep me positive ladies!!


----------



## sjones1125

Yes it's pretty pricey, I kinda wish it was more than just a month supply.

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## OperationBbyO

The spotting picked up. I'm not encouraged. :(


----------



## sjones1125

I'm sorry Bbyo.

Here's a pic of Lola to cheer u up. It's her "brush me more please" face. https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/ee9d6aa2.jpg


----------



## Calasen

I love that piccy!!!!! 

Sorry Op :(


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry bbyo- I'm really rooting for you right now!! Pls oh pls don't let af be here!!!!! 

Stacey- oh em gee... Lol that dog is soooo cute!! Haha she looks rotten! I love her! I don't currently have any dogs but I love em! BTW, I think I'm about to order the FB!

Mellissa, based on opks... My LP is 10-12 days? Idk exactly bc I was only using opks for so long. The average is 11 days according to fertility friend. I guess ill see for sure soon.

Afm, cramping a little... Took a $tree test today at 10dpo... Bfn. Kind of expected it but was being hopeful. If my low temp was an implantation dip it'll prolly be a couple days before I could test positive, I'd imagine? Af is due at the latest Sunday... Bought 3 $tree tests so I may test in the a.m. and again Saturday a.m. if I feel like it. Lol
Other than that, I feel super pms'y. Crying a LOT. Mostly bc this TTC stuff is emotionally draining...and this cycle is hitting me harder than all the others have. I'll be collecting up my positive energy over the next few days!


----------



## babydreamers

(((HUGS))) babyo - I really hope its not AF x

Taurus - You never know, it could spike back up again. And if not, its great that you have such a clear ovulation pattern to help you time BD in future months. Maybe save your tests unless your temp spikes up again tomorrow?

Stacey- what a picture! I bet he's adorable.

What is this fertility blend? Vitamins?

I had the worst day at work today, one of my patients from yesterday is not doing well. I've been really upset and damnit there were tears at work - not a good look. I'm wondering if this is PMS as well as the situation? Glad to be at home with my pup for comfort but really wish DH was here and I had a bottle of wine! Sorry to be a sad sack again!


----------



## taurusmom05

i appreciate all the kind words. had another small temp drop today and what appeared to be a tiny tiny tinnnyy tinge of blood when i went to the restroom. at work...will post more later!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I love that dog!! I think dog snuggles from that cutie would fix anything!

Taurus--sorry to hear about the possibly crap news. Start the FB with us!

Dreamers--I know what you mean. I still cry sometimes when my patients die. In oncology we lose a lot and some of them I really really like. :(

LVN--can you post pics of the bean?

AFM...spotting has picked up dramatically even though my temp went back up today. I officially disown all my girlie parts.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Super crappy news guys. DH's SA is very bad. Less than 1% normal sperm with high viscosity. The "poor prognosis" box was checked and medical intervention (clomid, IUI, IVF, ect) was indicated. 

I am so devastated. 

I have no words. 

This seriously makes me question whether his son is actually his. His exW had previously been sleeping around on him when she "accidentally" got pregnant while on birth control.


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw babyo, I'm so sorry...how old is dh's son again? I bet a lot can change over the years...? Is he taking any supplements? Dh wasnt very good at remembering to take them but his results did get a tiny bit better...


----------



## OperationBbyO

He is taking supplements (C&E as recommended on the RE website) and he takes them every day, but he only started like 1.5 weeks ago.

DH's son is 5. DH is in better health now than he has ever been. Now he works out, eats extremely healthy. Obviously no smoking, drinking. He even stopped caffeine about two years ago. His exW got preggo in the same year DH discovered that she was sleeping with her former student and he found many emails between them even after she said it was over. (Crazy exW is a high school teacher. Well, not anymore, she got fired last year, we assume, because she is insane. She is also pregnant again due in early fall by g-d knows who because there is no man in her life. Again, she is too crazy to keep one. Plus she is still obsessed with my DH in a totally psycho bunny boiler way. She often texts him that she is thinking about him, she prints off pictures of me and DH together and puts them up in her home--SS reports all this to us. There is no baby daddy in the picture. In fact, this woman is so nuts and obsessed with my DH she told my SS that my DH was the dad of her new baby!! :huh: Yes, she is that crazy. She even forced SS to hide her pregnancy from us--though we easily guessed by the way he talked back in March. She told SS that if he told DH or anyone in DH's family that she was pregnant it might hurt or kill the baby. Now she is obsessively emailing DH asking him to return all of SS's baby stuff because if he doesn't then she can't afford to feed SS. She so generously offered to swap baby gear with us when we had one. Oh yes ladies, she actually wants us and her crazy ass to share baby gear. She typed that in multiple emails and can't see anything wrong with her requests!!!! I won't even mention that she is trying to claim my 5 yo SS is in infant daycare at $900.00 per month on the child support worksheet to try to get her new daddy-less baby daycare cost covered. )


----------



## babydreamers

:hugs: Taurus - Sorry hun, hope your not too down

Babyo- So so sorry for your terrible news. Do you get to see the specialist soon for a new plan of attack? Poor SS - sounds awful for him to be stuck dealing with all this confusion at such a young age. She sounds like a complete psycho! Lucky you and DH are in his life for some normality


----------



## LVnMommy

Im so sorry babyo:( what is your next plan of action??? you said that you had some $ put away for TTC purposes right? so that may come in handy to exploring your options.At least you know now what is going on and can go from there!! you guys are in my prayers!

afm- we can start moving into our new house today// although not much has been done as i moved a few things and started having major pain! and DH is at work CONSTANTLY and on call 24/7 ! I dont even know where to start. Plus we only have 1 day to move which is tomorrow as sunday- thursday this week i am booked solid. and everything is geting switched over tues. (Sigh) i wish i could blink my eyes and all our stuff moved!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope you get all moved soon! I hate moving. Next time I have to move I'm setting everything on fire and buying all new stuff. 

We see the RE on 7/23, so just over a week away. I've got enough for ISCI/IVF plus diagnostic testing, which will all be out of pocket for me. :( 

I'm thinking of stopping the progesterone this cycle. I've progressed from spotting to chunks of stuff. I realize that's gross. I just don't know if there is a point in continuing. Usually once the spotting gets to this point if I stop the progesterone AF comes the next day. I'm going to wallow with gossip girl, Dr. Pepper, and cheddar cheetos. Ugh. I'm also cramping like a wild woman and the progesterone is making my left boob hurt. Not my right one, just my left one! haha


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi Ladies! I'm back again today...feeling better than yesterday. Besides at work... I think I cried the ENTIRE day. I finally decided this morning that it's cycle 11... time to make a plan and get back to reality that I need to move forward! This month hit me harder than other months...but I'm just going to remain hopeful that cycle #11 does it for us.

Anyway,
bbyo-WHOA... she sounds like a full on NUT CASE. It is wonderful your ss has you and DH to keep him in touch with reality. I hate that you have to deal with someone like her. It would also make me question whether or not ss was your hubby's or not. That is crazy! Did you mention that to him? idk if I could say something to my DH if it were me... Gosh I feel so bad for your ss! Children shouldnt have to deal with that kind of thing. btw
Our bodies officially suck right now so save some room for me on your sofa... ill bring my own dr. pepper and cheetos :(

dreamers- be sad and vent to us anytime. I can imagine it is really difficult to not grow attached to some patients. I only see some at my triage desk and I get relationships growing that way with regulars... thats only a fraction of what you have im sure of it. Hope you feel better soon...!

stacey- I ordered fertility blend online... hope it gets here soon so I can start it. I have a big game plan for this cycle so FX it works finally. I am pulling for us so hard! our bodies need to GET IT TOGETHER. Hope all is well your way!!!

afm, my temp dropped below cover today. no af still but I am cramping and I know shes coming... so its a waiting game. The sooner she arrives the sooner she leaves! I am working all weekend...anyone have any fun plans?


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- Sorry you have to deal with her! :hugs:

Molly- When do you get the FB? Sorry about AF :hugs: I'm praying this FB is just what we need!

Nothing planned here for the weekend, Just relax. I was playing with Lola yesterday and I turned the wrong way and now my back is killing me! ughhh


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- hopefully in a few days?? i paid for standard shipping from amazon.com but they are usually pretty fast! I need to check the tracking on it. Does it make you feel weird or anything? I am always nervous about taking in new things, however I am anxious to take it no matter what if it helps!

af is stupid. ugh.


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- has AF definitely started now? Hope you're hangin in there 

Babyo- what's going on, I see your temp dipped again a little, but not very much. Fingers still crossed for you. 
Has your hubby thought of other environmental causes? Tight fitting underwear/jeans/pants, etc. No hot baths or hot tubbing. probably even hot showers can damage the little swimmers. 
Sorry about the crazy ex. What an absolute blessing for SS that he has you and DH in his life. 

Dreamers- how are you feeling? Any signs of AF?

Stacey- when did you start taking FB? I am so eager to see what happens!!! I will freak out if it makes you ovulate at a normal time :)

Lvn- moving sucks. We are putting it off till we have an infant to care for. Obviously we are not the brightest :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I didn't take any progesterone today so I expect AF to be here tomorrow or the next day at the latest. I started my FB today. This month I bought it at GNC, but in about two weeks I'm going to order it off of Amazon because it's about half the price. DH has agreed to only wear boxers. He doesn't wear any tight fitting pants ever, no heat near the boys.

He has an appointment with the urologist Sept 2 (was supposed to be next week but the MD is now going out of town and cancelled. Gee thanks Mr. Doctor Man.)


----------



## taurusmom05

liz- yes af showed right on time yesterday. I cant wait for her to pack up and roll out of here so I can get back to business! If I conceive this month I will be due around my bday! :) That kind of makes me feel excited.

bbyo- I got mine from amazon! i dont know what the price is at GNC but I paid roughly $24 for my FB. I hope it helps us... plsss oh plsss! 
Sorry about your DHs appt being changed! That stinks! Don't these people know we are hanging on to each and every day?! uhh

afm, CD2. Nothing exciting, I assure all of you. lol DH was sad as he really thought we were going to conceive this cycle...and to be honest so did I! Hopefully temping another cycle will help me understand more...and I will be temping starting as soon as af ends so it will be almost the whole cycle. I am feeling hopeful that this could be my month.
Hows everyone's weekend going?


----------



## RainyMama

What about the fertility blend for men? Anyone look into that?
Hi Molly!


----------



## taurusmom05

liz- so funny i looked into it TODAY! i read a ton of professional reviews, not just consumers. I am so into statistics and facts...lol Anyway, I read its only been used on a small study of men... no major public facts are out there. BUT in the small amount...the best of the best got results of up to 40% overall better quality of sperm...and in bigger amounts, to an extent. They said its more important to think about the things you said (no hot tubs, loose fitting undies, etc) and nutrition and exercise are the MOST important. I think that may be my hubby's issue... his eating habits...well, they SUCK. not kidding or exaggerating at all. I have him on a daily multivitamin now... and I am thinking of getting him some fertility supplements! There is my input on that! lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

I looked into it yesterday and there weren't enough studies to make me think the FB for men was a good idea or even helpful. Vit. C & E and zinc have been shown in the literature to make improvements in sperm quality, so I have hubby on that. There is some data that links 700mg of folic acid a day to improved sperm quality, so I stuck DH on that too. :)

AFM, I can't decide if today is CD 1 or not. My spotting is a brownish reddish color. Does it have to be all red to be considered CD1? I may just wait a few days and then pick a CD 1.


----------



## LVnMommy

OHHH goshh i officially HATE moviing!! i dont want to go back to the old one haha, but the floors need to be cleaned and closets ect. and i dont have anything on my walls yet :( I hate bare walls! We still havnt moved my washer/dryer or my sons bed!! I have a crib, but i think im going to wait till 20ish weeks to set it up just in case. If something were to happen and that crib was up i would lose it!! Im working OB delivery floor this week!! Im glad, im supposed to deliver at this hospital so i will get to learn what the other nurses are like and setup!

BabyO i also have my appointment on the 23th!!! my 2nd ultrasound really hoping to see that heartbeat:)


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm with you Lvn. I moved the last week of February and my walls are still bare. :( I hate moving...!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I bought Taking Charge of Your Fertility today.

I officially declare war on my body!


----------



## Calasen

well that was short lived :( No ovulation this month, waiting on the blood test to confirm and then finally after 2 years getting a referral to a fertility specialist :(


----------



## gardenofedens

I love TCOYF babyo - hope you enjoy it too!

:hug: Calasen...glad you finally get to speak with a specialist at least!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hugs calasen!!! Do you want to declare war on your body too? Im looking at this as a positive. The specialist will give you answers. (or I'll best them up personally.)

I'm not letting up until I have a baby!!!! I want to be a mommy!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus!! Cycle buddies!!! :) 

CD 2 for me today.


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Ladies! It's been awfully quiet on here! How's everyone doing?

afm- not much really, I had a weird temp spike...I did go to bed at around 2, and I usually temp at 5 when my alarm goes off. I think that was enough time sleeping? right? well I think I was a little warm. But I didn't think it would be that high! We'll see what the next few days bring. If It goes back down, I'll just discard that.


----------



## gardenofedens

:hi: Jones!

Yea, it's been really quiet all around BnB. :( Very interesting temp spike. Are you taking the FertilityBlend? Wouldn't it be awesome if it brought your ovulation forward so much? That would be GREAT! Hope your temp stays up! ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well too...


----------



## sjones1125

OH I WOULD BE SOOOO HAPPY! Yep, been taking it everyday! I can't wait to wake up 2morrow and see what happens!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm busy getting ready for my dissertation proposal defense! TTC is off my mind this week. I'll think about it again at my RE appt Monday! It's so close! I have no expectations of getting actual answers on Monday.


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm busy getting ready for my dissertation proposal defense! TTC is off my mind this week. I'll think about it again at my RE appt Monday! It's so close! I have no expectations of getting actual answers on Monday.


Ohhhh I remember that, nerve wreaking!! Good luck honey :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's brutal Calasen. My committee isn't in agreement on what I should do. Ugh. I'm just ready to graduate. I think i have another year.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi ladies!! 
It HAS been quiet. The past few days I haven't been able to be on like I would like! I'm ready to get back to temping as soon as af leaves :)

Bbyo I am so eager for your appt. I really have such a great feeling about it! BTW I love that we are cycle buddies!! Woop woop!

Stacey- Omgoodness I hope the fertility blend works its magic on you! I am stalking your chart daily... Hope it stays up!!!!!

Afm, nothing too exciting. I did call the midwife and asked about coming in bc we are on cycle 11. I asked about taking fertility blend and she advised me to wait until I come see her and talk more in depth before I take it... Simply bc she says based on our short convo, my cycle seems very normal and I don't want to mess with it at this point...she asked that I chart this cycle and if af shows, to make an appt and she will see me immediately to see what's going on. So that's where I stand as of today. Lol just waiting I suppose.


----------



## gardenofedens

waiting is the hardest and most annoying part! Hope this cycle flies by for you and you either get your bfp or the dr is able to help!


----------



## babydreamers

:flower: Hi girls how is everyone? 

Every now and then everyone hits the start of their cycles at the same time - and the thread falls silent. Theres not much to say on CD 1-5 unfortunately.

Taurus - it will interesting to see what your second cycle of charting looks like. you had such a clear pattern this month, hopefully it stays that way or you get your BFP this month

Operation -sounds super scary! Good luck with your dissertation proposal as well as long awaited RE appt

Stacey - that is a crazy spike! Im looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp. It would be great to get a shorter cycle, it must be driving you bananas :hugs:

Liz - How are you? Any updates? Did you book your drs appt?

AFM - :thumbup: Had a great night yesterday - it was the Christmas in July party, I managed to bring together turkey, roast potatoes, maple roasted parsnips, stuffing, bacon wrapped chipolatas and veg (inc brussels of course!) for twelve without having a break down. And it was pretty damn good! I did enlist a friend to come and help out and she was super. Ok. I'll stop showing off! Im a bit hung over today, but not too bad. I think it was just what was needed, as I have finally started spotting :happydance:, so hopefully AF is just around the corner and I can get back to TTC as soon as DH gets back :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Dreamers - excited to hear you've finally started spotting. Hope you're able to get the show on the road soon with ttc!

Jones - So bummed to see your temp dipped this morning but maybe it's a fluke and it will go back up tomorrow or at least stay above 97.8 which would become your coverline. Fingers crossed for you hun...

BabyO - Good luck with your dissertation. Sounds terrifying to me!

Rainy - Where are you!? :(


----------



## sjones1125

Ahhhhhh! My temp was taken an hour earlier! I couldn't go back to sleep. Now I wait some more! 

Dreamers- all that food sounds yummy!!! Yay for the spotting!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies! 

Dreamers- YAY finally you can get back on the ttc road!!
Operation- your answers are coming soon!!
Rainy - hows it going???


afm - I am HORRIBLY stressed. My DH complany just decided to tell him TODAY that the company is shutting down SUNDAY. Seriously. We just moved into a new house, school starts next month and not to mention this bun in my oven! I didnt even get to pick up dog food today as my DH called me as i was at the grocery store parking lot to tell me and i was full on bawling in my car ! My dog is not too happy .


----------



## OperationBbyO

How many threads around here get excited over spotting? lol Dreamers, I am so excited for your spotting!!! :D

Jones--your chart gives me a headache. It doesn't make any sense! Hopefully it will soon. I want you to be proof that the FB does something. :) I had a couple of weird spikes like that last cycle and I have no idea what caused them. I didn't take anything at all in my follicular phase. 

LVN--(((HUGS))) I am so sorry to hear that! Do I need to go punch somebody in the face for you? I only weigh 100lbs with rocks in my pockets, but I can be feisty!! 

edens I can't believe you only have a month left! I remember your BFP like it was yesterday. (UGH, that reminds me how long I've been going at this.) 

AFM...my proposal is sucking up every spare second of my time. I haven't even thought about the RE. I did manage to get my records together and got them in order an got DH's records in order as well. I still need to make a list of questions to ask. 

DH went to his PCP today to have a ball check. (Don't even get me started on that TTC funny. To hear the man describe his prostate exam sent me into stitches.) The doc gave him antibiotics in case he has some type of infection down there (he has a history of epididymitis and referred him for an ultra sound of his balls. He also has to do a urine analysis tomorrow so they can rule out other stuff. At least that's still moving along and we don't have to wait on the stupid Dr. Cancel Urologist Man to order that test. Doesn't he know I'm a woman who gets stuff done?!?


----------



## RainyMama

Hi guys! Sorry for my absence, I had a bad couple of days with a fever. Yuck. I am feeling a little better. I was freaking out though because I came across an article linking 1st trimester fevers with autism. Never google anything. Ever.

Stacey- I am so excited to chart stalk you tomorrow morning!!

Babyo- I am soooooo excited for your RE appointment! Sounds like you are super busy! Best of luck with the committee!

Dreamers- I just got sooooo super hungry reading your post. Sounds marvelous, I would have certainly had a breakdown. No question.
I am exchanging emails with my midwife to schedule an appointment that works for both of us. Should be the week of 8/6- I will be 9 weeks that Thursday. 

Molly- great job calling the midwife. You are blessed to ovulate each month. Maybe hearing from the MW that you are having regular cycles will help you :) I think letting DH's swimmers build up will be really helpful too.

Lvn- sorry about DH. Awful. Something similar happened to my DH when DS was 3 months old. I had a little breakdown at first and we were seriously strapped for cash for a little while, but some of our happiest times were when we were crazy poor!

Calasen- how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> How many threads around here get excited over spotting? lol Dreamers, I am so excited for your spotting!!! :D
> 
> Jones--your chart gives me a headache. It doesn't make any sense! Hopefully it will soon. I want you to be proof that the FB does something. :) I had a couple of weird spikes like that last cycle and I have no idea what caused them. I didn't take anything at all in my follicular phase.
> 
> LVN--(((HUGS))) I am so sorry to hear that! Do I need to go punch somebody in the face for you? I only weigh 100lbs with rocks in my pockets, but I can be feisty!!
> 
> edens I can't believe you only have a month left! I remember your BFP like it was yesterday. (UGH, that reminds me how long I've been going at this.)
> 
> AFM...my proposal is sucking up every spare second of my time. I haven't even thought about the RE. I did manage to get my records together and got them in order an got DH's records in order as well. I still need to make a list of questions to ask.
> 
> DH went to his PCP today to have a ball check. (Don't even get me started on that TTC funny. To hear the man describe his prostate exam sent me into stitches.) The doc gave him antibiotics in case he has some type of infection down there (he has a history of epididymitis and referred him for an ultra sound of his balls. He also has to do a urine analysis tomorrow so they can rule out other stuff. At least that's still moving along and we don't have to wait on the stupid Dr. Cancel Urologist Man to order that test. Doesn't he know I'm a woman who gets stuff done?!?

I'm sorry BabyO. It definitely does seem like forever since my bfp - I hate that more of you haven't joined me on this journey yet. And I wish that those who had would have stuck around and updated us a little more often - like Panda, Ginger, and ...I can't remember who else. :(

That's great that DH can get so much testing done. My DH had two SAs done but it was like pulling teeth to have him do those and he refused to do anything else. He really should have had more testing done to find out why he had low seminal volume in the first place. They offered him a urinalysis but he didn't want to. Hopefully next time it won't be so difficult since we at least know now it's hands off for him for four days before I ovulate. (Three days wasn't enough volume and five days was too many abnormalities coupled with low volume)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Can you tell me everything you did the cycle you got the BFP including what days you guys BD prior to O day? Like doses of meds and everything. Now that we know for sure DH has swimmer issues I will try to calculate it to four days. But did you BD the day before O? day of O? 

I'm not going down without a well planned fight!


----------



## gardenofedens

hmm, let's see...I don't have all the specifics but here's what I remember:

DH was sporadically taking Folic Acid, Zinc, Vitamin C, and Vitamin E on top of a men's multivitamin for 3 months. I say sporadically because he only remembered a few times per week when I reminded him, lol. I was only taking my prenatal vitamin and had just been prescribed Clomid for the next cycle.

After months of charting and overlaying charts, I felt I could pinpoint when my temp should go up/down and what day I'd ovulate so I had a bit of a heads up but that cycle I was traveling and sharing a room with my boss so I didn't get to temp every day. CD17/18 were the most common days so I hoped that would hold true that cycle but I had low hopes of conceiving since I didn't even know if I'd be around DH. From taking Mucinex 1-2 cycles prior, I learned that I had the most CM 1-2 days after I stopped the Mucinex so I took it (plain Mucinex with only Guaifenesin) CD 13-15 to plan for CD17/18 ovulation. We used PreSeed every time we had sex but only as a topical lubricant. That cycle we also used ConceivePlus internally but only on CD17. DH ended up coming to surprise me on my business trip on CD14 so we had sex that afternoon. I went home on CD17 so we had sex again late that night. I left out of town again on the morning of CD19 and we dtd again just in case since my temp had spiked that morning. I think we conceived from our BDing on CD17 though.

There's a link to my charts in my signature if you want to see it on FF too.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Did Mucinex give you EW CM? I never get that stuff. I'd love to make myself have it.


----------



## gardenofedens

I should mention too though that DH didn't have a quantity problem...it was only that he didn't have enough fluid for the swimmers to get where they needed to go. The dr said "normal" fluid volume is 2-6mL whereas DH had only 0.5 after 3 days and 1.0 after 5 days.

Oh and that reminds me, DH had cut WAY back on caffeine. He went from six sodas a day to one and increased his water intake from probably none to four 16 ounce bottles a day. (Prior to this, his volume was a couple drops TOPS)

The dr said they look for greater than or equal to 20 million sperm. DH had 50 million after abstaining for 3 days and almost 70 million after abstaining for 5 days so that definitely wasn't the problem...


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Did Mucinex give you EW CM? I never get that stuff. I'd love to make myself have it.

Yep, that was the only time I ever had it. I always had creamy CM, like throughout the whole cycle. I'd get what felt like watery cm but never ewcm until I used the Mucinex.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Did you take the Mucinex as directed on the box?

DH's SA looks like this:
Volume: 7.3 mL (no problems there)
Sperm concentration: 20 million/mL (no problems)
Total sperm: 148.2 million (no problems)

Progressive sperm: 46% (no problems)
Total Motility: 60 (no problems)

Viability: 79% (no problem)

Morphology: 
Normal 1% (THE PROBLEM, should be over 4)
Total normal sperm: 1.5 million (I guess this means this number is low)

This was 3.5 days of holding it in.

He also had an abnormally high number of immature sperm cells so that is another problem.


----------



## gardenofedens

It would certainly help if all doctors provided the same kind of results! Here's DH's...the first number is after 3 days, second is after 5 days

Volume: 0.5mL / 1.0mL
Sperm concentration: 53 mil/mL / 68.4 mil/mL
Total sperm: 26.5 million / 68.4 million

Rapid %: 50% / 30% (normal > 25%)
Immotile %: 50% / 60% (normal 0-50%)
Morphology: 65% / 55% (normal > 70%)

So I'm not entirely sure how that matches up with your DH's results. Your DH definitely doesn't have a count problem; it makes my DH look like he did though. Dr didn't seem concerned about anything other than fluid volume though.

Anyway, yes I followed the instructions on the box for the Mucinex. Just make sure it's the kind with only the one active ingredient.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think there are two ways to measure the little swimmers. One is the Kruger/Tygerberg Strict Criteria and one is the other way but I don't know the name. I don't think the "strict" thing is actually any stricter, but has different number cut offs and assesses things in a different way. DH had the Strict Criteria one.

It would help if they all did the same things.


----------



## gardenofedens

That would definitely be easier! I tried to login to my doctor's website to find out more about how they did the test but it's down right now. :( I'll try again tomorrow...


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so glad you have started charting, from eden's experience it sounds like it will really help you with timing. I am so excited to see your BFP, I know it is only a matter of strategy and you will get that sorted out quickly you are a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## gardenofedens

BabyO - I was finally able to login to my dr's site. Here's the explanation for the way they do the tests. I don't have time to read through it right now since I'm at work but maybe you do during a break from your dissertation. :)

A semen analysis measures the amount of semen a man produces and determines the number and quality of sperm in the semen sample. Results of a semen analysis are usually available within a day. Normal values may vary from lab to lab.

Semen analysis 1 Semen volume
Normal: 2&#8211;5 milliliters (mL) (0.002&#8211;0.005 L in SI units) per ejaculation

Abnormal: An abnormally low or high semen volume is present, which may sometimes cause fertility problems.

Liquefaction time
Normal: 20&#8211;30 minutes after collection

Abnormal: An abnormally long liquefaction time is present, which may indicate an infection.

Sperm count
Normal: 20 million spermatozoa per milliliter (mL) or more

0 sperm per milliliter if the man has had a vasectomy

Abnormal: A very low sperm count is present, which may indicate infertility. But a low sperm count does not always mean that a man cannot father a child. Men with sperm counts below 1 million have fathered children.

Sperm shape (morphology)
Normal: More than 30% of the sperm have normal shape.

Kruger criteria: More than 14% of the sperm have a normal shape.

Abnormal: Sperm can be abnormal in several ways, such as having two heads or two tails, a short tail, a tiny head (pinhead), or a round (rather than oval) head. Abnormal sperm may be unable to move normally or to penetrate an egg. Some abnormal sperm are usually found in every normal semen sample. But a high percentage of abnormal sperm may make it more difficult for a man to father a child.

Sperm movement (motility)
Normal: More than 50% of the sperm show normal forward movement after 1 hour.

Abnormal: Sperm must be able to move forward (or "swim") through cervical mucus to reach an egg. A high percentage of sperm that cannot swim properly may impair a man's ability to father a child.

Semen pH
Normal: Semen pH of 7.1&#8211;8.0

Abnormal: An abnormally high or low semen pH can kill sperm or affect their ability to move or to penetrate an egg.

White blood cells
Normal: No white blood cells or bacteria are detected.

Abnormal: Bacteria or a large number of white blood cells are present, which may indicate an infection.


Certain conditions may be linked with a low or absent sperm count. These conditions include orchitis, varicocele, Klinefelter syndrome, radiation treatment to the testicles, or diseases that can cause shrinking (atrophy) of the testicles (such as mumps).

If a low sperm count or a high percentage of sperm abnormalities are found, further testing may be done. Other tests may include measuring hormones, such as testosterone, luteinizing hormone (LH), follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), or prolactin. A small sample (biopsy) of the testicles may be needed for further evaluation if the sperm count or motility is extremely low.

And his complete results after 5 days from their website:
*Component* - Your result - _Standard range Units _
Collection time, semen 1148 
*Semen volume * - 1.0  _>2.0 - mL _
SEMEN, TIME READ 1216 
*pH, semen* 8.0 _>7.2 -_ 
*Spermatozoa, rapid % * 35 _>25 - %_ 
*Spermatozoa, nonprogressive %* 5 _0 - 50 %_ 
*Spermatozoa, immotile %* 60 _0 - 50 %_ 
*Liquefaction, semen* YES 
*Appearance, semen * NORMAL  _NORMAL -_ 
*SPERM COUNT, SEMEN * 68.4  _>=20 - M/mL _
*Spermatozoa, morphology * 55 _>=30 - %Norml _
*WBC COUNT, SEMEN* FEW _NoneSeen - HPF _
*RBC Count, Semen, LIGHT MICROSCOPY * FEW _NoneSeen - HPF _


----------



## taurusmom05

Omg, im missing a lot. At work but will be reading and replying later! Just know ill be here to give input later!!! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

DH is having an US on his balls tomorrow. There is no telling what is going to come out of his mouth! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

lol :haha:


----------



## Calasen

If only I had the choice to set at things with such strategy :( But I know it will definately work for you one day soon :)

AFM I'm avoiding thinking about babies (HA thats at least the lie I'm telling myself) until after the wedding :)

In all honesty though I really am not coping and am coming to the realisation that a natural conception is completely out for us.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen--that has got to me hard to come to terms with. I am already trying to prepare myself in case that is what happens with us. There are so many feelings that come along with medical conception. I personally feel defective. :( like I am somehow less of a woman because I can't seem to conceive. A big hug to you. My crazy last ditch efforts are because I'm afraid to face the fear of IVF. You aren't alone!!


----------



## sjones1125

Ummm ladies,Can you look at my chart please? 6dpo? really? The 98.1 temp was sunday morning, I did drink 1 mikes hard lemonade...is that enough to cause such a temp rise? If I discard it then my ch's disappear. I'm really confused right now with my temps lol.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies, Im in search of a new OB doctor!! after working with mine this past week at the hospital by chance(he was the on call doctor as i floated there) I can say i am in desperate need of new doc! LOL tip -- never work with your doctor//. I do have a ultrasound scheduled for monday and i think i will go to that then find a new doctor, because i really really wanna see that heartbeat!!

Rainy- Hows everything going so far?? has it really sunk in with you yet? and have you told anybody ?

BabyO- has your DH thought of the possibility that SS may no be his after all?? I mean you two both know how crazy his ex is and any level of crazy seems possible with her!You shouldnt fear IVF! Just think of it as a another possibility for you ! just another door down the hallway of TTC to open if you choose.


----------



## gardenofedens

Very strange jones, I'd guess cd10 if I had to pinpoint ovulation off your chart...hope your temps over the next couple days clear thing up a bit more!


----------



## sjones1125

I think I'll just discard the 98.1 temp.


----------



## OperationBbyO

DH's ball ultrasound was fine. Nothing there.


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> DH's ball ultrasound was fine. Nothing there.

That struck me as sooo funny!!! :) Sorry :) But so glad hes fine so far :)

Oh and the reason I never comment on anyones charts is purely because one look at them confuses so I find it hard to interpret them :) Please don't think I'm being selffish and unsupportive, I just can' read charts at all :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Try the temp correcter. It's on the online version of FF but not the mobile version. That may make it less confusing. I think the first CH are fake and maybe the spike from today is real?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Also FB seems to make my pre O temps a little warmer.


----------



## sjones1125

Calesen- no worries :) 

BByo- Yeah I think you're right. Maybe it is the FB giving me high temps also. Who knows..I guess we just have to wait and see.

Glad to hear there's nothing wrong with your DH's jewels! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Well my chart looks worse than before


----------



## RainyMama

I'm sorry Stacey. I was really hoping you had ovulated :(
Fingers crossed you ovulate very soon. I still think that FB will help you. 
:hugs:
Molly- didn't your MW say that women with pcos benefit from FB?


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry stacy... :-( hope it gets better...maybe FB just messes with temps like soy does...


----------



## LVnMommy

Whoo Hooo only my Ultrasound is around the corner!! Monday cant come soon enough:) cant wait to see my bean and heartbeat!! will post pics after i go!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stacey my temps seem to be more even now. I don't know what is up with your body. (I don't pretend to understand mine either.)

Hopefully the RE can tell us something on Monday.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I seemed to have a few days of it looking "normal" and then it went wack!!!! Ughhh!


----------



## RainyMama

Thinking of you and your temps Stacey! Hope you're hangin in there!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Liz- I'm here, not really stressed about it. I started to spotting today, seems to be getting a little heavier. How are you feeling?


----------



## OperationBbyO

All hubby heard at our appointment was "Well done sir!" Apparetly he makes 3 times the sperm of normal dudes. The good news is that his morphology problems aren't that bad considering how many sperms he makes. I'll never hear the end of this. It's been non stop since we left the office. 

I had an HSG and I look good. My left tube is a little sluggish, whatever that means. DH had another SA today. We will go back in a few weeks and get a plan. He wants to do femara for 3 months with progesteone support and go from there.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies, this will be one of my last posts... went in for the ultrasound today. nothing good to say. my placenta has torn 2/3 away from the cervix, and they is blood between the two. No viable heartbeat. I have absolutley no words, other than the reaction my DH has had is heartbreaking. in the past 20 minutes since i found out he has called and text me several times to get his point across that he absolutley WILL NOT do this again. Betas drawn today and wed. and another ultrasound Friday. If betas are not where they should be, a D&C next week. Good luck to everyones TTC journey and it was great being with yall during mine!


----------



## Calasen

Luvn -- I am so so sorry :( theres no words that can ever help, sending my thoughts your way that you heal from this and hope you and your family get through this tough time :(


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I am so sorry to hear that. This should not be something you have to experience. I know it must be particularly hard given your previous loss. Thinking of you. I hope your body heals quickly and that your hubby is supportive while you go through this together.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am so sorry to hear your news. :( I cannot even begin to know how much you must be hurting right now.

We are here for you if you need us. (((HUG)))


----------



## babydreamers

So sorry Lovn - thats so horrible. Try not to think too much about convincing DH about next time yet. He's hurting and you both need time to get over this before deciding on whats next. Look after yourself x

Stacey - looks like it might be another long cycle like last month? Hang in there!

Operation - ha ha! Your DH is so funny. Your going to be hearing a lot about super sperm!

Liz - I trust all is going well?

AFM - Had 5 days of spotting, now stopped. Im calling it AF until I get something more convincing. Which means Ive started temping and ovulation testing in the hope I become fertile and we can finally start trying again!


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- I'm so sorry :hugs: no one should ever have to go through that! *prayers*

Dreamers- I'm trying to stay positive, so far I think I'm doing ok. :)

BByo- That's funny!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- thinking of you this morning.

Babyo- I bet your hubby is going to be spunky with the good news of his abundance! Excuse my ignorance, what does Femara do?

Hi Stacey, Molly, calasen! 

Dreamers- 5 days of spotting sounds like progress!!! I am so excited for your body to be getting ready to ttc. Yay!
Everything with me is ok. I have had an awful summer cough, that combined with nausea and exhaustion is a pretty yucky way to feel. 
I have not seen a spot of blood and have had virtually no cramping since what I had assumed was implantation. So seems like all is well. Because I will be travelling and then the following week my MW is out of town, my first appointment isn't until 8/16!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I woke up to DH singing a song about his sperm and balls. I've gotten non stop texts about how awesome his balls are all morning. ~sigh~ I have no control! lol

We started a blog (I'll eventually link to my siggy) and all he wants to write about are his balls and little swimmers!!! hahahaha

The RE created a monster.

Femara is like clomid, but with less side effects. The RE thinks I have a problem with my corpus luteum, meaning, he thinks I make crappy ones, which I think also means he thinks I'm not making great eggs. I will take Femara day 3-7 along with oral progesterone and possibly also suppositories. He actually said it's common after such a long period of birth control to have my problem. Femara doesn't thin the uterine lining like clomid and it doesn't dry up the cervical fluid as much either. It also has a lower chance of multiples and of overstimulating the ovaries. He wanted to go with this rather than clomid because he felt safe giving this to us in a non-monitored cycle. He will require USs and all that jazz if we use clomid. I like that about this guy, he is SAFE! He won't hand out drugs and hope for the best. Right now Femara is used off label in fertility so the other good thing is it may be covered by my insurance!

Mr. RE is also billing me for irregular bleeding rather than fertility to try to get it covered by my crappy insurance.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- That's awesome! You'll have your BFP in no time!!!! 

afm- my spotting continues, not heavy enough to use a pad just a panti-liner. I have some little chunks of blood, I'm not sure If I should put light? instead of spotting? I'm also cramping. I'm thinking about calling my doc. and asking for the Metformin prescription. 

Rainy- Hope you feel better!! Can't wait for your appointment!


----------



## taurusmom05

Luvn, my heart completely goes out to you. I am so sorry about all of this. I'll be thinking of you and sending a million hugs!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Beta came back and guess what! Progesterone 8.1 freaking can't believe it. Turns out my beta done before( at my family practice) not obgyn was low also and they " overlooked it" hcg 5700. Another done tomorrow and results back Friday. If not doubled or close and still no heartbeat on US a D&C Friday evening. Any comments appreciated! Till then I have progesterone caps 200 mg twice a day . This is gonna be a fun week of school/ work. I'm so heartbroken . 2 in a row is my DH limit. This is my last chance! Please pray for me for a heartbeat Friday.


----------



## LVnMommy

OperationBbyO said:


> I woke up to DH singing a song about his sperm and balls. I've gotten non stop texts about how awesome his balls are all morning. ~sigh~ I have no control! lol
> 
> We started a blog (I'll eventually link to my siggy) and all he wants to write about are his balls and little swimmers!!! hahahaha
> 
> The RE created a monster.
> 
> Femara is like clomid, but with less side effects. The RE thinks I have a problem with my corpus luteum, meaning, he thinks I make crappy ones, which I think also means he thinks I'm not making great eggs. I will take Femara day 3-7 along with oral progesterone and possibly also suppositories. He actually said it's common after such a long period of birth control to have my problem. Femara doesn't thin the uterine lining like clomid and it doesn't dry up the cervical fluid as much either. It also has a lower chance of multiples and of overstimulating the ovaries. He wanted to go with this rather than clomid because he felt safe giving this to us in a non-monitored cycle. He will require USs and all that jazz if we use clomid. I like that about this guy, he is SAFE! He won't hand out drugs and hope for the best. Right now Femara is used off label in fertility so the other good thing is it may be covered by my insurance!
> 
> Mr. RE is also billing me for irregular bleeding rather than fertility to try to get it covered by my crappy insurance.

 That sounds LIKe an awesome RE.!! patient oriented and on your side to help is really what you deserve!! GL


----------



## OperationBbyO

How could they overlook that!?!? I would be livid. 

It makes me wonder if you were on supplements like me what would happen.


----------



## LVnMommy

If***** I would of been on supplements I would of never had this problem. If if if if. If someone would of recognized this with my first loss ( I just obtained my records from ER and what do u know progesterone 5.1 I would not be losing this pregnancy. And this is espocally heartbreaking as this is my very last time to get it right.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I blame Mirena. It seems like many of us have progesterone issues now.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Let me know if you guys can get to this.

edited!


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- I would be so upset!!! :hugs: 

BByo- I can, I love reading your blogs!

-- I have my Metformin and ready to take it!


----------



## RainyMama

Yup.


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh, I wish I was on my computer, so hard to type on my phone. Apologies in advance for errors!

Lvn-I'm so so sorry. I hope things turn out okay by friday. I can't pull up my chart on my phone but it's in my sig, check out when I started progesterone. Mine tested low and the dr had zero concerns about it ' because they only find it a concern after three consecutive miscarriages'. I think thats ridiculous because no woman should have to go through that once, let alone three times!! Anyway, I guess I got lucky because I posted my results on the first tri board and someone jumped all over it and told me to demand supplements. If I hadn't I'm confident I wouldn't be where I an now. I know that may not help now but hopefully it isn't too late for your little bean. Don't rush into ad&c just in case though...

Bbyo-your dh is hilarious. Glad the dr isn't concerned about his sa results. Hope everything else checks out okay with you both.

Hi to everyone else! I'm camping and shouldn't be checking on all of you but I couldn't help it, I'm obsessed! <3 to all!


----------



## LVnMommy

second betas done today. im so nervous for tomorrow. terrified to call and get my results!! I need at least 11,000. PLease please please pray for me and my bean!


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- prayers have been said! I woke up today and thought of you. Hope you get the results soon. I hope your numbers are better than the goal!


----------



## LVnMommy

I am a emotional wreck!! I'm TERRIFIED for today and tomorrow. I will call in 2 hours for ny results. I have an ultrasound tomorrow at 9 amand to go over results. Then at 2 pm in a larger city at a stricktly ob hospital I am seeing another doctor for second opionion and to make sure there is no chance of viability before the dreaded D&C.


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- Praying it's good news.

Hows everyone else doing? It's awfully quiet here.

-- My spotting continues, there's no way I can get bd'ing with that. I started Metformin, Lets see how that works for me.

Molly :hi: You've been MIA Lady! Hope you're doing well :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thinking of you. I hope it's good news!!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- what does metformin do?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- Here ya go 
Metformin lowers insulin, androgen, and cholesterol levels. It also improves metabolism in women who are insulin-resistant.

Metformin may be useful in restoring regular menstrual cycles and starting ovulation in about 45% of women with PCOS.3
Clomiphene (Clomid) and metformin may be more effective when they are taken together. But more research is needed to confirm if this is true.
Some studies show that taking metformin has helped with in vitro fertilization (IVF). But other research did not support this.
Metformin may lower the risk of miscarriage or gestational diabetes in women with PCOS, but this has not yet been confirmed by research. Metformin is probably safe to take while you are pregnant. But because metformin is only FDA-approved for the treatment of diabetes, you should talk with your doctor about the use of this medicine for reducing your risk for miscarriage or treating PCOS symptoms.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My SIL took metformin and clomid to get pregnant after 8 year of suffering from secondary infertility. Their first kid was an oops and it took 8 years and almost 50K worth of specialist visits to get baby #2 here. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- are you excited to be finally taking something that could help you?


----------



## sjones1125

Oh yes I am!!! I'm not too excited right now tho (trips to the bathroom are killing me) lol. I'm suppose to up my dose in a week, so hopefully that will help with the minor side effect.


----------



## LVnMommy

(((Sigh))) beta is back... Not good. First beta 5700 second 6517. Although my progesterone is now 68.6 too late for that . Ultrasound in the am if not heartbeat, D&c in the afternoon.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am so sorry!!! That is not fair! 

((BIGGEST HUG EVER))

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## RainyMama

Jessica- that is horribly devastating. I can only imagine how you feel. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so sorry lvn...lots of hugs


----------



## Calasen

I'm so sorry luvn :( :hug:

AFM - CD1


----------



## sjones1125

Jessica- I'm so sorry :( :hugs:

Charting question- woke up at four and took temp, it was 98.2, usual temp hr is 5. Dozed back and temp was 98 at 5( i think I uncovered my self some). Which should I use?


----------



## OperationBbyO

How about an average between the two? You can also use the temp adjuster. I do that sometimes when I am an hour off my regular time.


----------



## LVnMommy

Dreamers- yay finally time for you to get busy !

Jones- really hoping this does it for you!


It seems like everyone is really on track and I think a lot of bfp are going to be popping up!! Calasen with Clomid babyo with fermera good luck ladies and my fingers toes and everything else crossed for yall


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I did, it said 98.21. 

Jessica- how are you feeling?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'd go with that one. I think such a small difference probably won't matter (but what do I know!)


----------



## sjones1125

I don't think it will either. not that it really matters..I went with out dtd for 4 days before. So I doubt I have a chance,


----------



## LVnMommy

2 hours post D&C. Im going to take a BNB break as no longer ttc.check in with you ladies soon i hope there will be some exciting news then


----------



## babydreamers

Sending healing thoughts to you Lovn. Hope your feeling better soon, and again, Im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thinking about you today. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hi ladies :)

Sorry to be MIA. I have been soooo busy between work, my 3 year old, my husband, some family issues... its seems like time is passing so fast!!!!
I have been temping... writing my temps down but have no plugged them into my chart. I am trying to not stress and over analyze. I will put them all in soon... but I know I O between CD 19-21... last cycle it was CD21 and I had the 33 day cycle, as expected. I wanted to save up DH's spermies to give us the most concentrated amount right before O... but since I won't be able to pinpoint it this month since I have only charted one month... I decided I will save my sanity and be relaxed as possible. I have my preseed ready, along with my softcups tho... that I will use CD 17-22. I am currently CD 15 and have been really dry!! I have also been taking flax seed, EPO and my prenatal. I have had 2 dreams that I saw 2 lines on tests this cycle... oh pls let this be it.

Anyway, thats my catch up! lol

lvn, so sorry about all that has been going on with you. sending you big hugs!

stacey- gosh i hope metformin does its trick for you! i just cant wait to see your beautiful bfp!! :) does it make u feel any different?

liz, 7 weeks already! time is FLYING by for you!! aaagghhhhh i cant wait until u can post pics of your bump!! lol so.freaking.cute. how are you feeling?!

dreamers, cant wait to see what your chart does this month! i am rooting for you 10000%! are you going to do anything special this cycle or just temp??

bbyo- how are you? did you already start femara? FX FX FX FX

I miss you guys!! Work is calming down for me after this week so I should be back to my normal self soon. I have been feeling very anxious and stressed lately... and I am doing all I can to NOT concentrate on so much so I don't hurt anything fertility related. That's hard!! lol


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Taurus - good to hear from you. Hopefully not thinking about it so much will help you conceive this month.

AFM - CD 12 (maybe) today. This month is all very uncertain as Im not really sure which day was CD1 and if I will ovulate this month, or if it will be different from pre-D&C. Im temping and OPKing as well as watching CM. No signs of fertility at all yet, normally ovulate CD 13 I think. We did randomly BD a few days ago, sure I wasnt fertile though, thinking about trying tonight just in case. 

Hope everyones having a good day


----------



## sjones1125

Hi ladies, how's your weekend going? 

I have a baby shower tO today, which I'm not really looking forward too. My temp last night was a little weird, I got a hIgh one and one low. My temps always get messed up on weekends when hubby's home. We'll see what tomorrow is and then I'll decide which for today. My chances are still pretty low tho. Didn't bd much at all. * sigh*


----------



## OperationBbyO

Still waiting for O. My opk was a lot darker this morning (it's been stark white until today). I wonder if my HSG pushed O back? Anyway, the plan is to BD every day until I see my temp rise. I'm not taking progesterone or anything this month. I didn't see the point. I don't expect to get pregnant at all so I don't know why we are putting in so much effort.

Our next RE appointment is on August 21st. That's the first open slot he had. I'm a little bummed because that means we will miss two more cycles. :( At least I know the meds are coming!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Are there crickets in here!?! Lol

Today I was walking to my office and had such a big gush of watery CM that I thought I peed in my pants!!! I've never seen that before. Now I'm sitting here in agony with cramps on my left side. This egg must be throwing herself a party up in there.


----------



## gardenofedens

Go babyo go!


----------



## LVnMommy

Babydreamers- do you mind if I ask you a question?? Did you have much pain after your D&C? I am in agonizing pain still, but I have countinued work/school and may be overdoing. I seriously hate the person I am right now and wonder if I will ever be my old self again?? Everyone seems to annoy me/anger me. Espically (hate admiting this as I know it makes me horrible) my pregnant friends I just can't even look at them.


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> Babydreamers- do you mind if I ask you a question?? Did you have much pain after your D&C? I am in agonizing pain still, but I have countinued work/school and may be overdoing. I seriously hate the person I am right now and wonder if I will ever be my old self again?? Everyone seems to annoy me/anger me. Espically (hate admiting this as I know it makes me horrible) my pregnant friends I just can't even look at them.


Don't feel bad or weird about that. I flat out told all my recently pregnant friends and friends with new babies to leave me alone because I couldn't take it anymore. I'm blunt like that. They got it and they have respected my wishes. It's going to take a while to feel like you again, you have been through so much. :hugs:


----------



## babydreamers

Lovn - (((HUGS))) What are you doing at work? You really need some time off! I know it makes you feel guilty as physically your capable of working, but I took over a week off in the end, and really needed it. I hate to imagine the mistakes I may have made/unprofessional behaviour I may have displayed at work if I didn't take the time off. My work really don't believe in sick leave, but even they were fully supportive on this one- I would advise talking to female boss if you have one though.

Lots of pain does NOT sound normal. I had AF like cramps - didn't want to feel anything, paracetamol/ibuprufen were enough to completely get rid of the pain. I think you should see your doctor if you've got severe pain. Not sure what could be wrong but you really don't want to be ignoring something important. You NEED to look after yourself, rest, seek medical advice and recover properly. Please let us know when you've spoken to your doctor so we know your ok.

BabyO - Loving the blog. Don't you love ovulation?! Try to relax as much as you can, I know 2 cycles seems like a long time but it will fly by and it would be so good if you randomly got your sticky BFP before you got to see the RE!

AFM - I think proper AF has finally arrived. Ironically 9weeks 4 days after my D&C (when I was 9+4 pregnant) Its not very heavy at the moment, but a bit heavier than the spotting a few days ago, so hopefully this is it and everything will go back to normal. Love the idea that I could be pregnant again in 4 weeks!


----------



## LVnMommy

I really think I have been over-doing it! Unlucky for me im allergic to ibprofen/motrin/ASA ect. so not much i can take for pain besides tylenol. Its getting better though. I have an appointment friday so willll see. I can imagine seeing two lines on a test again. I would be more terrified than excited(sorry for the bitterness)


----------



## OperationBbyO

So did my body decide it wasn't ever going to ovulate again!?!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- maybe you will ovulate tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Lvn- hope you are feeling better. Thinking of you.

Dreamers- hope this is it for you! So funny to be excited about AF!


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers! A fresh start! I am so thrilled for you... every ounce of me is pulling for you to get a nice and sticky bfp :)

bbyo- do you think you have O'ed?! I really feel like our thread is going to be in some major luck this cycle. everything is crossed for you!

Hi, Liz! Hope the baby is nice and snuggled in. Seems s/he is all settled in by now and appears to be flourishing nicely! i love it!!!!

afm, CD19 today. I had very noticeable ewcm yesterday without trying to look for it. first.time.ever. I typically O somewhere from CD19-21. It was CD21 last cycle... SO we held out for 2.5 days and DTD last night around 2am. Hopefully it gave us a nice amount of healthy sperm to do the trick. We will continue to BD everyday until CD22 now.


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I am so happy to hear about your ewcm! What a great sign of fertility! Woohoo! Your egg is going to be so pleased to find all of that sperm waiting for her :)


----------



## sjones1125

That's awesome Molly! Fx'd!

Bbyo- looks like O day!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Finally a + opk! Woo hoo! And check out my temp drop. It was 96.45 and I was under the covers with socks on! I am a reptile. Today has to be O day!! All I'm doing this cycle is the FB. I'm counting down the days until we see the RE again on August 21st.


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- go jump the hubby!!!!

I have no idea if I did ovulate or not, yesterday I did have some cramps on my left side..I really have NO CLUE what's going on..seems like I did ovulate..even with a few low temps. The Metformin is kicking my butt! I feel nauseas today..and I have to go to the bathroom a lot! I have no energy. I'm kind of ready for this cycle to be over!

Calasen- are you taking the clomid again?


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i think you O'ed too. FX for this cycle for you!! I am so excited! hah I REALLY REALLY feel like we are gonna get some good bfps this go around. each cycle we are all one cycle closer to finally getting out bfp's right!? eventually this will turn into the ...official ex mirena but finally conceived thread. :)
It really stinks what the metformin is doing to you! Hopefully you adjust soon and get your bfp so itll all be worth it. are you still taking fertility blend? or did i miss something about that?

calasen, hope all is well!!! :) how are ya?!


----------



## taurusmom05

please tell me you guys looked at mellissa's journal....!!!!!! aaahhhhh!!! <3


----------



## sjones1125

I hope so Molly! I did right after I read ur post! Oh I'm still taking the FB.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I looked at it after you posted that! :)


----------



## Calasen

I good, shattered but good :) CD 6 Clomid day 2 of the 50 mg FX it works.

Just a flying visit got the family visiting :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen 23 days until your wedding! Are you ready? I still haven't ordered my pictures from April! lol

I think I O'd yesterday. Woo hoo!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- sure looks like you did!!!! Woot woot!! Are you doing the progesterone?


----------



## Calasen

starting to get excited just lots of fiddly things to do now, but i keep injuring my ring finger!!!! Not a good sign! mostly done for my part its just family hassles now :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

No progesterone this cycle, only the FB. I am extremely nauseated today. I don't know if it's O or the FB or what. Does anyone else get nauseated around O time? I still have tons of watery CM. I mean TONS. And I have had ovary cramps for a week. IDK what exactly FB did to me but it sure did something! 

No more injuries Calasen! :) I'm so excited for you!! Where are you having your ceremony?


----------



## Calasen

just in the local registry office :) Not one for pomp and circumstance, but having a big party after with all friends and family :)


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- that all sounds really promising! I think I did actually O, I've been having a lot of creamy cm. I've been nauseaus everyday!! I think it's my meds tho.

Calasen- how fun!!!! Can't wait to see pics :D


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo, i think I o'ed today or yesterday... BUDDIES!! yay!! :)

tons of ewcm CD18, CD19 just a tinyyyy bit... completely dry today on CD20. Feeling like I got EXCELLENT timing this round!
I cant wait until we all find out we are pregnant later this month. hah

stacey- when will you test?!

calasen, omgosh cant believe its sooo close. im dying to see pics already!! gah! you are gonna be sooo beautiful!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yay! cycle buddies! It's been quiet around here so I need someone to obsess with over every little thing every single day! DH and I have BD every day since Saturday and we will BD again tonight for good measure and maybe Friday night too! He is worn out! lol We are headed out of town on Saturday so we won't have much chance to BD anyway. He gets weird about doing it at his parents house! haha

Today I feel like Count Dracula! 1 DPO ah ah ah!!

Taurus did you temp this month?


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- not anytime soon! lol...I don't think I even have a chance if I even did O,dtd 3 days before O :( not good timing. I have a feeling its gonna be another provera cycle.


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo- you have had awesome timing! That's fantastic. I have been temping... Writing them down,.been kind of half a**ed, to be honest. I've been really stressed this month and have been trying to not to be obsessed with TTC although its hard. Waaah. Lol my LP is generally 12 days and I'm saying I'm 1dpo now....testing the 12th of this month.

Stacey, don't count yourself off. o day could still be slightly off plus... It only takes 1! 3 days before is still considered fertile time!! :) woop woop!! Let's make some babies!! Haha


----------



## sjones1125

I'm thinking about not temping anymore, these temps are driving me crazy! If I get rid of one high temp my line is gone. If it weren't for mini vacation next week , I would probAbly start my provera.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones I know it's frustrating to temp (My post O temps are apparently 97.2....so low!) but I think in the end it will be worth it. You may need them if you get to the RE stage and you'll kick yourself for not having them (like I did). I wish I would have been temping from the very beginning now. 

Count Dracula Moment: 2 DPO ah ah ah


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I will play devil's advocate here. Since you have pcos and your temps are so confusing, I say take a break. If you can BD every few days all cycle I think you have a decent chance of catching the egg.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Can anyone explain the strange temp spike I get on CD 12 every cycle?


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi yall. Hows everybody doing?? FX'd For some good news for you ladies. Results are back on the testing for baby, everything was fine, nothing wrong. Just stopped developing, doctor said i just dont know what to tell you, generally we dont do testing until a woman has had 3 MC. And i would like to see you wait three months and try again PSHHHHHHH. Are you kidding me!! do this again, you mean to tell me I need to gox through this horribleness(is that a word!>??? lol ive lost it!) one more time to get even more horrible wating for tests. Just the thought of it makes me want to curl up in a ball and sleep for a week! .... anywho good luck to yalls eggies this month!


Here is my problem now, We have decided to *maybe* try again in one year. but, what to do for birth control for that year?? My doctor has given me BC Pills. But, prior to having my son, and daughter i was NEVER on birth control!! Mirena was my first. So do you think it would be helpful to stay off birth control for the year, Im trying to re-do everything I did right when i got BFp with my kiddos in the future. So Im thinking that will be the best??


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I have given a lot of thought to your random cd12 temp spike. I suspect there is some kind of hormonal explanation. But I have no idea what it is. Otherwise, a coincidence that it has happened on that day more then once and explained by something environmental? Alcohol consumption or maybe DH had been cuddling up to you and warmed you up?

Lvn- if I were you I would chart my temps to avoid. Then when we were ready to ttc I would be super familiar with my cycle and conceiving would be a snap! 
If you don't want to chart, then I vote for condoms. The hormones in birth control can definitely mess with your body, and we all know how frustrating that can be when you are ready to make a baby!

Molly and Babyo- I think you both had fabulous timing and I am dying for time to pass so you can start testing!!!

Dreamers- how are you? Do you think you really had AF?

Calasen- I hope you will share lots of pics with us of the big day! Are you traveling on a honey moon after?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lvn--get taking charge of your fertility (the book). It explains how to do birth control without any hormones (BBT, etc.). That is what I will do if I ever have a baby. I told DH that I will never go on birth control again. I know that is what messed up my hormones and I'm not interested in doing that to by body again!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thats our plan as well. No more birth control for us. I started on the pill at 14 for acne, changed to depo at 18 when I became active (cuz I sucked at remembering to take the pill every day!!) And then switched to mirena at 24 when reports started showing substantial bone lots caused by extended use of depo. So ten years of constant birth control...never again! We will only be preventing by bbt/observing cm, etc.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm staring at 33 so I don't really have time to prevent if we want three kids. Lol. I should focus on getting #1 here first!!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- im with liz... i would stop temping. simply bc its most likely stressful and not helping the situation! with everything you are currently doing... i really believe just frequently dtd will cover your bases for baby making. i am rooting for you like you would not believe! :) every cycle is one cycle closer to our babies!!

bbyo- the cd12 temp spike is interesting! I cant think of any reason why it would do that... unless maybe your body tries to O that day?? then it O's later? hmm... im not sure! i am interested to see if it just keeps doing it! T-minus 10 days before I test! I am so excited for us this cycle.

I am absolutely with you ladies. I am not doing ANY more BC. no no no... lol DH and I have decided we want 3 kids total so I will not do a thing until I have 3 babies!!! lol period! after that... idk. I have thought about Paraguard once i am done having children (i am terrified of having my tubes tied...and of thinking anything is permanent!)

anyway....2DPO! I am so anxious for time to pass! I am getting online to order pee sticks as we speak!


----------



## taurusmom05

oh, and I know I have asked Liz about this before... but just for entertainment purposes and convo... does everyone have an ideal birth plan? If you could have a dream delivery? Where would it be? What would happen, who would be present? etc etc! I am interested in your opinions!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have had 5 providers do paps on me and all 5 have commented that I have the tiniest pelvis they have ever seen. I assume this means I'll end up with a c-section because that's what I have been told.


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo, a tiny pelvis? i am picturing you like a teeny tiny barbie doll right now. hehe :) Would you have preferred a c-section? I am told there are a few advantages of having one...such as being able to better plan when the baby will arrive...and no long hours of labor pain! After having my son-- I would say those are awesome bonuses. lol

with DS I had a lot of problems with the epidural, and ended up not having one at all. I had planned to have one but it just didnt work out--- so, this next time, I am going in KNOWING i will just not have one. I won't even ask. If I can do it all natural the first time I can do it again! I have been asking a lot of questions about dr.'s here and i am starting to narrow down my choices. I think I will interview a couple of them before I choose. I really wish I could go back to FL where I had my son and have my last dr. be mine again!
I WANT to be in a hospital again. I am so afraid of the unknown... lol I had DS in a small medical center and that was just perfect- there is nothing like that here so more research is to come!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- I love how you've thought about all this! I really have no idea what I
Will be doing. The epidurals didnt work that well for me either. And with my youngest i was already 5 cm dilated. So I didn't have a long labor at all. Actually i didn't have a long labor with my first either. I wonder what the third would be like hm? Now you're making me think lol.


----------



## taurusmom05

Stacey- Yes! I feel like I am constantly day dreaming about my next labor, and the labor I had with my son. The anesthesiologist tried FIVE times to get the epidural in...and it just wasnt going to happen. He was cranky and rude, too! Everyone else was a dream come true so at the time I wasnt disappointed when he left. Even though I didnt want to experience natural birth, in hindsight I am glad I did. The worst part is contractions over and over...pushing him out seemed like nothing compared to those contractions! They didnt really get bad until about 6cm dilated. I went into the hospital because my water literally BURST open, gushed into a puddle on the floor in my bedroom when I got out of bed. lol I was only 3cm by the time I got to the hospital.
I'm rambling. lol Anyway, thinking about my plan helps me visualize it... lets me know I WILL get pregnant again and it makes me feel confident. I cant explain it. I believe we attract what we think-- so I might as well be as positive as possible! I have been on the hospital's website looking at the virtual tours of the birthing rooms here, what all they have, etc. They offer massage for laboring moms and a hydrotherapy tub. ooh la la. lol

Anyway, in response to what you said... How long were your labors with your babies? From the time my water broke to delivery was 17 hours for me.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm 5'5" and 105 lbs. I have always been tiny though. I dont have much of a butt/hips to speak of. :/ 

I guess I would be ok with a section. It's not what
I envisioned. I'll take whatever I can get as long as I have a baby!'


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm staring at 33 so I don't really have time to prevent if we want three kids. Lol. I should focus on getting #1 here first!!

That's very true. DH and I won't be preventing for long. We will start NTNP again in six-nine months. We are having boy twins next time if I have my way, hehe. :) And when we are done, dh will get a vasectomy.



taurusmom05 said:


> oh, and I know I have asked Liz about this before... but just for entertainment purposes and convo... does everyone have an ideal birth plan? If you could have a dream delivery? Where would it be? What would happen, who would be present? etc etc! I am interested in your opinions!!

Abigail's birth went just the way I wanted since I couldn't have a water birth. Next time, I'd like to try a water birth but I'm too scared to do a home birth so a repeat of Abigail's birth would be just fine too. :)


----------



## sjones1125

That sounds painful! My water never broke, they did that for me. Let see? Oldest
Was from 7 am- and he was born at 10pm. My daughter was from 9 pm- and she we born at 345 am. So not long at all. With my youngest I was so determined to going into labor. I did castor oil, walking on the treadmill, sex lol, hot bath. Everything! Something moSt have worked caz I was 5 cm when I went in. Lol


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm 5'5" and 105 lbs. I have always been tiny though. I dont have much of a butt/hips to speak of. :/
> 
> I guess I would be ok with a section. It's not what
> I envisioned. I'll take whatever I can get as long as I have a baby!'

My first pregnncy I wAS 98 lbs and 5 ft lol. I went up to 130 I think by the end.


----------



## babydreamers

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm 5'5" and 105 lbs. I have always been tiny though. I dont have much of a butt/hips to speak of. :/
> 
> Im jealous!
> 
> AF has come and almost gone! Back in the game... :happydance:
> 
> Lovn - I would stay off the birth control if I were you - I would find BBT too much of a pain in the butt for prevention, but could use condoms or timing if your cycle is predictable. You don't want to make anything more difficult when your ready to go again. Im not sure how I would cope if I had to go through a 2nd mc. My gynae says I have to prepare myself in case so I dont go completely nuts - but I really dont think its possible to prepare for. I knew it could happen last time and I had plenty of warning that it was going to, but I still didnt cope at all well.
> 
> Hmmm, ideal birth plan -
> Mostly I just want a live baby and no hideous complications. I know I will deliver in the public hospital where I work because I feel safe there. Epidural (sorry to
> hear your bad experiences, my only experience was of doing them and I thought they were amazing - so satisfying to arrive to a distressed woman, do a procedure and come back in 20 mins to see all smiles)! Would prefer a vaginal delivery - recovery from caesars looks pretty hard, would NEED DH to be there as I know I will be terrified and a really nice midwife.
> 
> :cloud9: I want a baby!


----------



## Calasen

Welcome to the world Abigail!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers, I am so eager for you to be back to OFFICIALLY ttc! This is so exciting! Do you have a plan of action for this cycle? Doing anything special? Wishing you the best of luck!

afm, 3DPO! wow, time is passing extra extra slow. I am trying so hard to think positive...to know that I will be pregnant this time around. I always wanted my kids closer together than what they will be, but I figure this is obviously just how its meant to be. FX I get knocked up this cycle, as my due date would be my birthday! I won't mind sharing! hehe

What's new with you ladies? Do anything fun this weekend?

I am already planning on how I will tell my husband, close family, then everyone else about my pregnancy that isnt even here yet. I have been dreaming about how everything will fall into place. *sigh* I am soo super stricken with baby fever...and they say that 90% of couples conceive within a year...and I'm on cycle 11...so statistically I am getting close, right?! lol
Am I the only one that does this?!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Tonight I got to play with my 5 week old nephew. They had to pry him out of my hands!! I monopolized him for like 3 hours! Lol it made my baby fever do much worse. 

I want my meds!! (big fit thrown here)

I know AF is on her way. My stomach is acting up like it is about to start. That's about right if my LP is 8 days again. I've only got 4 days left!! 

We did BD every day 5 days before O, the day of O, and the day after O. We covered our bases even though we know it won't work.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- :hugs: I'm sorry :(.

Dh's cousin is living with us, and she just told us she's one month pregnant. She wasn't sure if she wanted the baby. It really broke my heart. We finally convinced her to keep it. But she's driving me nuts! She's one of those ppl you wanna beat the sh*t out of them every time they open their mouths!!! Ughhh. Oh and she's not a teenager, she's 28 yrs old. 

Any-who my cross hairs are gone :(. And I can't take my provera because of the vacation


----------



## OperationBbyO

My temp started it's nosedive this morning (dpo 5). That's pretty normal if I'm going to start spotting in the next two days I think.

Ugh. I'm so ready for those meds!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yikes, sorry jones. Poor baby having a mom like that too. Fingers crossed she rises to the challenge after birth...

Sorry to hear your body still isn't cooperating babyo. just got my own curiosity, how long were you on a progesterone based birth control? I wish drs were a lot more honest about the real possible affects of it!! There are too many of us with progesterone problems for it to be a simple coincidence!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I got Mirena spring 2008, but I started BC pills in 1999. I was all a couple different kinds of pills over the years. No one ever mentioned to me that it could cause problems. I would have taken significant breaks when I wasn't in a sexually active relationship to let my body rebound. 

I wonder if a pregnancy will sort me out?


----------



## gardenofedens

I wonder that too. I have to buy a new bbt since dh shattered mine, lol...


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- ugh I am sorry your cross hairs disappeared. So annoying!! Are you going to continue temping? 

Babyo- fingers crossed your temp is dipping for some other reason, like implantation. It would be so cool to get a BFP before your next RE appointment. I am rooting for you, lady! 
My MW indicated to me that she thought my periods would normalize after pregnancy. So that instead of spotting like I had all this time post mirena I will have an actual "flow". I truly felt I would not conceive until I had a normal AF, and it boggles my mind, how can 2 TB worth of blood sustain a pregnancy??
Anyway I think pregnancy might re-set your hormones once your body adjusts from giving birth and breast feeding, if you choose to do so.

Mellissa- love those pics of Abigail in your journal. She is precious!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think my dip was the second estrogen surge. I had EW CM in my undies this evening. Lol I was like crap on you CM!! Where we're you when O was here!?!?

15 days until our appointment!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- fX'd!!!! YAY for ewcm! lol, I only get it a day or two before AF. 

Liz- I am, Keeps me going :(. And I've kinda gotten use to it too lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

What is up with our bodies and giving us EW at the wrong time? Grrrrr


----------



## RainyMama

I have had random ewcm several days after ovulation. I don't know what is going on with our bodies! No idea!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I googled the heck out of it and it said it's a second estrogen surge. What I don't get is why my second surge produces EW CM and my first one DOES NOT. 

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!

It's almost midnight so.....14 days until our appointment!


----------



## babydreamers

taurusmom05 said:


> dreamers, I am so eager for you to be back to OFFICIALLY ttc! This is so exciting! Do you have a plan of action for this cycle? Doing anything special? Wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> Thanks Taurus - me too! I was going to chart/OPK/watch CM/CP but Ive managed to lose my BBT. Im taking it as a sign to relax and not chart temps this cycle - I will do the rest though. Ive just brought goji berries based on the book Im reading saying its good for follicle development.
> 
> afm, 3DPO! wow, time is passing extra extra slow. I am trying so hard to think positive...to know that I will be pregnant this time around. I always wanted my kids closer together than what they will be, but I figure this is obviously just how its meant to be. FX I get knocked up this cycle, as my due date would be my birthday! I won't mind sharing! hehe
> 
> That would be so fun!
> 
> What's new with you ladies? Do anything fun this weekend?
> 
> hopefully going whale watching on the boat - weather has to be good though, I wont go if Im just going to feel seasick all day. I would love to get a close up photo of a humpback this year.
> 
> I am already planning on how I will tell my husband, close family, then everyone else about my pregnancy that isnt even here yet. I have been dreaming about how everything will fall into place. *sigh* I am soo super stricken with baby fever...and they say that 90% of couples conceive within a year...and I'm on cycle 11...so statistically I am getting close, right?! lol
> Am I the only one that does this?!

So you must be getting pregnant this cycle or next! Excellent :happydance:

As for EWCM - I often get a second load a few days before AF which I ignore!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Looks like my corpus luteum got its rear end in gear this morning and finally made some progesteone. I'm so proud of my temp! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Nice temp spike Bbyo!!!!!!

I think, maybe I ovulated? I was having a little cramping!


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Looks like my corpus luteum got its rear end in gear this morning and finally made some progesteone. I'm so proud of my temp! Lol

yay!!



sjones1125 said:


> Nice temp spike Bbyo!!!!!!
> 
> I think, maybe I ovulated? I was having a little cramping!

fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- loving your chart! :) yay!! *happy dance*

stacey- nice temp rise today! Looks like you O'ed, to me! :D My fingers are crossed super hard for you!

dreamers, I hope statistics work in my favor this go around. lol Where are you in your cycle now?

calasen- 18 DAYS!!! AAAGGHHHHH So close! I am so anxious to see all the pics! Hope you flood the thread with them! I love weddings!

One of us HAS to get a BFP this cycle! Again, statistically...at least one of us will! FX FX FX!

afm, 5DPO! I was online shopping for pee sticks on amazon but I decided just to go to walmart and get some frer's. if an ic was positive i would just go buy an frer for confirmation anyway! id like to think i could wait until 12 dpo but... i want to test at 9. lol if I get the 3 pack I can test 9, 10, and 11!!! why not?!?! oh goodness, im crazy... lol


----------



## sjones1125

Well, So much for that temp rise! I was a little warm that night. I always seem to get warm when DH is in the same bed lol. So I guess I have to wait more! ughhh


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry stacey! FX it shoots back up tomorrow. I need you to O so we can can all get preggy this cycle together! :) 

What's everyone up to today??


----------



## sjones1125

lazy day for me!!! I have no energy, story of my life lol. My parents are flying in from Texas on Friday. So I'm really ready for this week to be over!!!! next week we head to Canada for a few days, just me and DH. That should be fun!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm ready for us all to have BFPs. My temp stayed up which is good for sleeping in an air mattress in a frigid room. I was so cold this morning that my temp was actually a surprise. 


Jones--the metformin worked for my SIL. Keep at it!


----------



## sjones1125

That's awesome Bbyo!!! FX!!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi... not too much to say here but hope everything is working along for yall.


----------



## babydreamers

Lovn- -hope your recovering OK?

Stacey - where are you going to in canada? I loved the rockies and cant wait to get to see more of the country

Op - chart looks great!

AFM - CD 10, Im hoping to ovulate in the next couple of days. I got EWCM for the first time and am planning to BD tomorrow, although OPKs still negative. Last time conceived on CD 11, got a positive OPK CD 12. Lost my thermometer (somehow??!) so no temping this cycle. I guess Ill find it or buy another one if no luck this cycle. Got a new job which Im super excited about - so things are definately looking up.

Have a great day ladies :kiss:


----------



## sjones1125

Lvn- How are you feeling?

Dreamers- We're going to Vancouver. spending 3 days there. Dh and I haven't had much alone time, so this will be much needed for both of us! I'm really excited, must I say even nervous? Yay! for ewcm!!! FX!

BByo- seems like your temp is staying up!!! FX!

Molly- How's you? Hows the 2ww treating you?

Liz- How's pregnancy treating you? Hope you're doing well..

Mellissa- How's it going? enjoying the baby I bet!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- cant wait to hear all about your trip. Hope you have a LOVELY time :)
also, my tww is going fine... 6/7DPO. not much going on at all, really. Not feeling much of anything.

Hows everyone doing today? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hope everyone is getting a relief from the hot weather. It's finally going to drop into the 80s where I am. That's a huge relief after a month of 110.

Anyway, the spotting has sort of started again. My CM is beige tinged and it's 8 dpo. Right on time. :(

Also, I forgot my blog log in! lol IDK how to get it again. That is my weekend project.


----------



## taurusmom05

bbyo- hows the spotting going? im praying that it holds off! i still believe!!!!!!!!! Hope you figure out your blog log-in! we love your updates. hehe

stacey, hows it going your way today?

dreamers- did you get your BDing in? hope all goes well and you get a nice egg ready to get fertilized!!

lvn, hope youre holding up ok... !

afm, nothing much. im working an evening shift tomorrow so im up late with the hubby tonight. 7DPO...im kind of thrilled bc 5 days before af i always start getting full, achey cramps...and they are nowhere in sight! :) i might be off a day or so on O day so we shall see... but im feeling oddly confident this cycle. hope its not my mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Taurus keep the faith!! It's so time for your BFP? You basically said everything to everybody that I was going to say. 

My spotting is the same as its been the last few cycles. It used to be that I would get dark brown spots in the water after I would pee. For the past 3 cycles it stopped that and I get beige tinged CM to start and that turns into a brown "flow" (gross I know) and then a few days later I get "red" flow. 

DH and I had some wild adult fun tonight in an attempt to bring on AF sooner but it didn't work. Lol guess we'll have to try again tomorrow! Bahahaha


----------



## taurusmom05

*crickets*

Whats goin on everyone?

bbyo- hows the spotting? no where in sight, i hope!!!!

afm, having really mild, dull aching down in my uterus! nothing out of the ordinary for me at this point in my cycle...but again, not discouraged just yet. dying to pee on a stick already at about 8DPO.

I DID just find 2 really awesome breast pumping stations here at the hospital, exclusively for employees. They supply hospital grade pumps- you just get the accessory pack with the cups and tubing. Available 24/7! How awesome. It's really nice and private...and has 2-3 stations in each unit that you can pull curtains to be secluded in. They also have a really nice shower in there (its all in our mother/baby unit so if I have my baby here I can use it) I was pretty impressed. lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm wrapping up some things at work, looking forward to going home. My spotting is picking up, as it always does. I'm not too stressed about it since I know I have an appointment with the RE in 11 more days! Yay! I think our first cycle with the meds will put me ovulating near the end of September. Until then I'll just keep on with my supplements. They can't be hurting anything I don't think and I have to twiddle my thumbs for another cycle anyway. 

What day do you plan on testing? As always, I do not plan to test at all. There is no point. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

I cant believe your appt. is in 11 days!! ahh! so exciting! Have you started a list of questions? I know you are super prepared so I can only imagine what you have ready for the RE! I cant wait to hear all about it. I bet your BFP is SO FREAKIN close and we dont even know it!! yay!! :)

idk when I will test. Thought about stopping at walmart tonight after work (working 2nd shift tonight) and grabbing one...but if i do i KNOW i will test tomorrow morning. lol Maybe I should wait until at least tomorrow after work, so I will be 10dpo by the time I test. I dont wanna see a negative so early and it take a jab at my confidence just yet. lol Maybe I will get the box of 3 tests...ooooh, I am so weak. lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

New blog post. Lol


----------



## frybaby2012

Hey everyone. Though we have been ttc more than ever I haven't been active in the chat in about a month. I am over the big forth of July festivities in our town so last month kinda hectic. Update for everyone. Mirena removed 3/28 followed by a 20 day cycle then a 45 then a 34 and back to my 20 day cycle. I've always had short cycles but have gotten pregnant 4 times so I don't think that will be a problem. This month I have been faithfully temping and bd I am 8 po today and five days from expected af. I poas yesterday and bfn. I knew it was too soon. Sad thing is I think I will go back today and get a three pack of frer. I had a temp dip day before yesterday and they have since went back up. Fx and baby dust to all of us ladies.


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome back frybaby :) good luck this cycle, sounds like your temps are looking very promising!!

Afm, feeling weird today. Tested, bfn. I know...its early. lol u knew if I got tests last night I would test!!! I still have 3 tests left tho so I'm thinkin I should hold off until Monday to test again.
Taking DS to a playdate today with a very close friend and a few others and probably 5-6 other small kids. I always feel bad he is an only child! I love to see him interact more with other kids, and he has so much fun.
Anyone have any good plans today?


----------



## taurusmom05

Bbyo-loooove your new blog post!! Hehehe


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey fry baby! Welcome back! I'm actually happy to hear you have had success with short cycles. Of course now I'm back on a long cycle kick. 

Taurus--hold out till Monday! I know you can! 

Afm...temp took a nose dive this morning. It's just below my cover line. Of course I have more spotting today than I did yesterday. I'll be counting down to the appointment now!


----------



## OperationBbyO

CD 1.


I don't know whether to be sad or overjoyed that it was only two days of spotting before AF? My LP was 9 days this time. CRAP ON THAT. But it's better than the 8 days it was last time! :)


----------



## Calasen

:cry:Sorry I haven't been very supportive lately girls, but I really am not handling any thing right now.
The wedding is 2 weeks away and instead of being happy and looking forward to it I just feel fat, frumpy and ugly. It doesn't help that my cousin is suddenly getting married 2 weeks after mine and continuosly boasting about how much money and how "classy" her wedding is gonna be. (But then it easy when your not footing the bill) She;'s made me feel like the poor country cousin so now I am doubting my wedding, despite it being all planned exactly how I always wanted.
Another friend is pregnant now and I am happy for her but the hurt I feel from it is currently cutting through me so deep.
The Clomid is causing me serious mood swings. I physically attacked my OH the other day and if not feeling nasty and aggressive then I am a wreak and crying my heart out.
Even through all that it's still not doing it's job! It's CD 16 now and I just feel bleurgh :(

I can't keep doing this, It's never gonna happen for me :( I'll never feel that tiny one grow inside me.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen I have heard it can do that. Can you try to talk your doc into using Femara instead? I hear it's so much better in terms of side effects. That's why my RE wants me to use it.

As far as your cousin and her fancy wedding. Screw that! I had a tiny wedding with only 14 people and NO reception at all. If people wanted to see me after the wedding they had to pay for their own meal! lol It was perfect to me. It felt perfect that day. The memories are PERFECT. Of the three other weddings I have been in in the past year they have all cost more than $30,000 (US dollars). I"m happy they could spend so much but in the end are they more married than me? NO. Happier? NOOOOO! Your wedding will be awesome and it will be you!


AFM....new blog post. :) I'm going to try to blog daily and get some of my feelings off my chest.


----------



## Calasen

I'm having a quiet registry office ceremony with immediate family (all 42!)
Then a huge party with 2 buffets and disco at our local pub with 100 people!

We did it on less then £1000 and have hand made everything myself! I'm not into huge expensive displays and sit down meals! I want a party thats the important bit to me! spending time with those who matter most on one of the biggest days of my life!

As for moving drugs I don't think i have the strength to fight right now :( will see what happens with the 100mg but if the moods get worse will definately consider moving on to femera XXX


----------



## LVnMommy

I hate to bring in negativity but in just doing terribly..I've seriously began to consider seperation from my DH because I'm in just such a dark little hole.. plus he's been transferred to a town 4 hours away working 10 on 4 off. :/ I'm not sure what to do with myself... mI'm just not me anymore and I hate it!
!


----------



## sjones1125

I'm sorry you're going through that Jessica :hugs: I remember I was going through something similar just a few months back. I did a l lot of praying and time alone with God. Things aren't perfect, but we're slowly working through our issues. I hope things get better for you guys. Don't forget we're always here for you.


----------



## sjones1125

Calsen- enjoy your wedding! Dont let them ruin it for you guys. We didn't have a big wedding either, just family and a couple of close friends. It was perfect tho!


----------



## taurusmom05

hate to not reply to everyone right now, but just wanted to come by and say its CD1. pretty gutted right now. On to cycle #12 :(


----------



## Calasen

taurusmom05 said:


> hate to not reply to everyone right now, but just wanted to come by and say its CD1. pretty gutted right now. On to cycle #12 :(

:hug:


----------



## sjones1125

I'm sorry Molly :( :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lvn--you have been through so much in the last couple months. Is there any kind of group or support network in your area for pregnancy loss? 

Taurus--well.....ever the optimist I have to point out this means we are cycle buddies again!! It sucks, but you have me to grind along with. :) my DH is having surgery on a small cancer spot the day I O so yeah, I don't see a promising cycle this time.


----------



## frybaby2012

Well still hanging around waiting for af to come or even better a bfp. I think I had ib. Today but that would mean I ov. On cd. 12 with only a 8 day luteal phase. My breast did start to hurt today at 6 doo. Then again I'm only 2 days away from af I guess we shall see.


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- so sorry about the hard time you are having. I hope you give yourself plenty of time to heal before you try to make any important decisions.
Dreamers- have you ovulated yet?
Stacey- Have you had your trip with hubby yet? That sounds like such a good idea!
Calasen- I think it is totally normal to feel crazy stressed leading up to your wedding. You will be a gorgeous and lovely bride. I was not feeling my most beautiful when I got married. I had terrible cystic acne and had gained weight (I was pregnant but not cute belly pregnant, oddly fat looking as I was only 4 1/2 months). 
I had a friend do my makeup and another friend do my hair, I loved my dress and felt so beautiful that day. I know I was glowing from the inside out, and you will be too. It is not about the money or your dress size, it is all about love. And that is something wonderful to behold. 
Molly- sweet girl, I am so sorry. This felt like a perfect time for you to conceive. I have been thinking about you all day long. I wish there was something I could do from here. Wish I was closer so we could go eat fried food and ice cream. Hope you're hangin in there.
Babyo- hopefully you can BD before his procedure? I think it was dreamers who told us most babies are conceived the 2 days before ov and not day of. I still have everything crossed for you. Everything!
Fry- fingers crossed for you as well. Let us know!

AFM- I am doing ok. Tired and yucky feeling. Have not had my first prenatal appt yet so it is quite surreal. Appt is on 8/22, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## babydreamers

Molly - So sorry honey (((HUGS))). Try and stay positive. If you get preggers this month your due date will be 21st May. What will the weather be like? Will you save any money this month that will get you in a better position for a baby? Are you going to gorge on alcohol/caffeine/soft cheese/pate/rare meat that you couldnt eat while pregnant? I know its all silly little things but that is how I get through each month - trying to think of positive things about not being pregnant YET. It will happen. Hang in there x

Lovn - Take it easy. Emotions are no doubt super crazy right now. You need to give yourself time. Would it help to see a counsellor? Someone to rant and rave to, I thought about it after the mc, and would probably do it if I have to go through it again. Such a pain your DH has been moved away for work at this of all times! Can you wangle some time away together, just the 2 of you, to rekindle and relax?

Calasen - sounds like your seriously in need of some bride to be pampering with your girlfriends to chill out before the big day. Dont let those doubts creep in - I certainly worried about it before my wedding day (I had a beach wedding here and a ceremony/party in the uk with only 26 people, it was lovely). But I thinks its just nerves - you have to relax and enjoy now, you have worked super hard for this wedding, make this most of it. Of course Im sure the drugs are not helping, but if you can concentrate on making those wonderful memories. You will look stunning, I know it. And I cant wait to see photos!

Stacey - how was Canada?

Rainy - OMG we have been waiting FOREVER for your 1st antenatal appointment, still another week?!? Will you get the USS then?

AFM - I babydanced Friday and got + OPK Saturday (yay!). Away for the weekend at brother in laws which was fun to get away. I'm really trying not to think about it too much this month, if I did get a BFP I'd rather not know until as late as possible so I don't get used to the idea of being pregnant before I find out if there is even a heart beat. Perhaps I am being over optimistic thinking I wont test based on my prior obsessive testing habits though!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Gals, still in Canada! Will be here til Thursday. I feel so old! Lol. I had 2 margaritas and was out!


----------



## babydreamers

Ha! Have a great time! You know your REALLY old when you get hungover from 2 drinks!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- what good timing! I am excited! Nice to take it easy, not much you can do now other than take care of yourself.
I will not have an u/s next week, but I'll schedule an NT scan, so that will be soon.

Stacey- lol about the hangover. Hope you are having a wonderful time!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sorry I'm not on so much. I'm trying to pretend this cycle doesn't exist. RE appoint in less than a week and I am so ready!!


----------



## sjones1125

Lol! Well last night was fun! This time I had more than 2. I don't even remember how and when we got back to the hostel! I'm paying for it now!


----------



## jcombs35

Hi. Can I join this group? I had Mirena placed in 2007 and it was in for 3 1/2 years. We have 3 beautiful children, but we would like another one. I had no issues with it, actually I loved it because I had no AF the entire time. I finally made my decision and had it removed in January. He told me I could go ahead and start trying as soon as I got my first AF. Well, it didn't come in January. Then in Feb, I had a big kidney stone get stuck and it had to be surgically removed. Got AF at the very end of Feb, and then I fell into a 35 day cycle. 

I was due for AF June 2nd, but it didn't show. About 3 days later, I realized that it was late, and got so excited! (I have always been very regular. The only time I've skipped AF, I've been pregnant.) Well 20 thousand bfn's later, I decided to demand a blood test, because after all, I was sure! Nope. Blood test was neg. So AF came again July 7th and lasted it's normal 7 days. 4 days after it stopped, I began spotting. Just to rule it out, I took a hpt. BFP!! So very excited, I kept testing like a crazy person. Just found out today it was a chemical.

Forgive me for not wanting to go through and read every post. But is anyone else finding their cycles out of whack this long after Mirena removal or experiencing chemical's?


----------



## Calasen

welcome jcombs :)

And in answer to the last question - yes we all had issues with periods sorting them selves out and a few of us had chemicals at the beginning :( Don't worry though honey more often then not it rights it self just varys on how long it takes :)


----------



## jcombs35

Oh that's great to hear. If I knew it was going to be like this, I would have never gotten in put in. When they removed it, they said it might take a few months, but I didn't think it would take so long!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jcombs: Yes and yes. My cycles go from 23 to 33 days and I also had a chemical. I'm now seeing an RE but other ladies have gone on to have successful pregnancies without intervention.


----------



## jcombs35

I just bought a basal thermometer so I can chart. I got so confused over the last month because I was getting positive home tests and negative blood tests at the doctor. I didn't know when or if I o'd. Now I want to keep better track.


----------



## Calasen

My wedding blog

If any of you ladies fancy a nose :)


----------



## taurusmom05

hi everyone!

stacey- hope youre having a wonderful time!!!!!! :) i wanna see pics! lol

bbyo- you are right, cycle buddies!! hows everything going? i am dying to know how your RE appt. goes. I will be stalking the thread on that day...waiting for your update!! yayayay!

dreamers- so true. may 21st would be a beautiful due date. i appreciate your positive outlook! I am thinking of all the benefits of not getting pregnant this month, rather than how sad I am! How are things with you??

afm, saw my midwife! she thinks im normal and that if i keep trying I will get pregnant soon. thats my visit in a nutshell, really. she was really positive and made me feel much more confident that it will happen. she said it looks as if i have a clear O pattern, my cycles are 28-33 days each month which is normal... so i guess im just waiting. she also mentioned i could bring DH in for a question/answer session in case we decided to get some testing done on him. DH is willing, but not too excited about it. lol She thinks I could conceive any month now, provided DH is healthy... no hot baths/showers...boxers only...he has been taking his mens vitamin for me and been eating healthier with me. Only time can tell now.

check this out... DH and I had our first date on Sept. 10 years ago...I found out I was pregnant with DS on Sept. 10, 2008, got married Sept. 10, 2011... and I can test on Sept. 10 next month to see if I am preggo...on our first wedding anniversary! We have plans the weekend before-- which would be too early to test but it would be an awesome anniversary gift for the hubs.

welcome jcombs! nice to "meet" you! we are all crazy but between all of our very different situations, i know we can help you in this journey, too! :)


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. Hubby and I are convinced that the Mirena caused this last chemical I had.


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen, beautiful wedding blog! you are so creative, I am envious! your wedding is going to be absolutely gorgeous and best of all, ONE OF A KIND. I cant wait to see it all. 7 days and counting! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- thanks for sharing the blog! I LOVE the tiara and most of all I love the typewriter. What a great deal you got on it, as well! Lucky find, eh?

Molly/Taurus- sounds like a wonderful appointment. Very reminiscent of the appointment I had at the beginning of the cycle when we conceived. I think part of what did it was that hubby was sick the week after AF and we did not BD for a long time until day before ovulation. I was so worried that we did not BD enough, but I guess it was just enough!
As they say, only takes one :)

Combs- I would guess you are probably right about the cause of your chemical. I thought it was so great not having a period for 3 1/2 years but now I feel differently. It is so not normal for our uteruses!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hya ladies! Vacation is over, parents are gone, and I'm missing a couple of temps! Lol cd 40,&41 I think. Those 2 days I didnt sleep! Ughh now I wish I had. I just put in those 2 temps. I went by my crazy pattern. What do you guys think? I'll catch up with everyone when I get on my computer :)


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Ladies
Taurus - September definately sounds like a lucky month for you

Stacey - looks like a really good ovulation pattern, but Im confused - are they your real temps?

Rainy - excited about your appt?

AFM Im 8 dpo, feeling no different from normal except of course have not been able to stop thinking about POAS since 3dpo. My (very weak) resolve broke this morning, BFN of course. I thought I'd rather not get pregnant this month due to my new job. But I think I would MUCH rather be pregnant NOW! Why cant the 2 week wait be the 2 minute wait?! How long can I really go on acting completely nuts for 1/2 of every month?!


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers the cd40,41 are not. I was partying too hard to temp lol. But the 3 last ones are. Which is why I think I might have ovulated? I've been having quite a few of lil cramps. I wonder if I have
cysts.


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Stacey - 
I think your right. None of your other random spikes have stayed up for three days, so regardless of the real temps at 40/41 I think youve probably ovulated. Looking back at your old charts your ovulation is pretty obvious after you've ovulated, so you should get confirmation with a few more days of temping. And good on you for taking some time out to party! Did you get any baby dancing in the few days before?


----------



## sjones1125

I did! I didn't think I was even going to ovulate. Because I was going to be drinking I stopped the Metformin. I didnt want to have to worry about the side effects. I'm so very excited! I started my meds again a couple of days ago and it's kicking my butt!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I am so happy you ovulated while vacationing with DH! How perfect :) I have everything crossed, I am recruiting the fetus to cross fingers for you! Does it have fingers yet? Haha.

Dreamers- I am soooo hoping this is it for you, sweetie.
Which job did you end up with? I found out I was getting a promotion about a week before I found that I was pregnant. It is not, career wise, the best timing. That's how life works! Hehe anyway, good timing as far as family goes, which trumps all for me.
Verrrry excited for my appointment. I hope my abdominal fat doesn't keep the Doppler from picking up the heartbeat! I never really got my old shape back after DS even though I lost more than the pregnancy weight I gained. :shrug:


----------



## sjones1125

ahhhh, The things you do when you're a POAS addict lol. 

https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/72AEE3B7-6E43-41B2-A131-23DC8BA8E7C7-635-0000010C4EF3EDAC.jpg


----------



## OperationBbyO

One more day!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've been diligently updating my blog and I will update it tomorrow once I have some news.

I'm so nervous about tomorrow. I hope it's good news. I hope there is a chance for us and I hope it works!!


----------



## sjones1125

Will definitely be stalking and waiting to read the good news! Good luck mañana!


----------



## babydreamers

Operation good luck for your appt tomorrow

Rainy - good luck with your prenatal scan. Dont worry no fat will get in the way (and your not fat!) ((I just know!!))
Oh, I forgot I told you about job crisis. In the end I went for the medical job, wasnt particularly excited about out, but thought it was the most sensible options. However, the medical boss mucked me about and I was told Id only get the job if I sort out the argument between the 2 departments (nothing to do with me, and Id like to keep it that way!) Anyways its all turned out for the best, offered a 6 month medical eduation job - purely teaching med students/junior doctors. Its completely different from anything Ive ever done before and Im really excited about it! Funny how things work out!

Stacey - stop peeing on LH sticks wishing they were HPT! Still too early, but sounds like your in with a great chance this month

AFM - CD 9 BFN (so much for the will power!) no symptoms. Im sure Ill do several more tests tomorrow as Im off work all day!


----------



## Calasen

ARGHHHHHHHH 4 days!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- thinking of you today!

Calasen- OMG! It is getting so close! :) :)


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- I'm really trying to stop!!! I had a huge dip today :(. If I get a low temp tomorrow then my ch's go away. Maybe I didn't ovulate after all :cry:

Calasen- how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Dreamers- I'm really trying to stop!!! I had a huge dip today :(. If I get a low temp tomorrow then my ch's go away. Maybe I didn't ovulate after all :cry:
> 
> Calasen- how exciting!!!!!!!

Or maybe it will shoot back up tomorrow and is an implantation dip...think positive jones!! 

So exciting calasen! Can't wait to see pics!!

Dreamer, glad things worked out on the job front! Hold out a bit longer, fingers crossed for your sticky bean!

Babyo- can't wait to hear how your appt goes!

Where is taurus?

Rainy- :hug: thanks  and good luck at your appt too!


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- I'm hoping!! How are you feeling? How's the munch-kin?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well.....I'll update my blog later. It was about the crappiest news possible. Ugh. I expected that though.

I'm going to switch to keeping it all on the blog now. It will be a while before I can stomach BnB again since babies might not be in our future anymore. I can't stomach pregnant people or people who already have kids at the moment. Not that I want to punch any of you in the face or anything, but I need time to consider being a childless woman and there are too many babies and kids around here.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladddies. See yall are busy busy on the TTC track! Jones, that pic you had, i see a light line on there!! FX'D. were moving , 4 hours away! not to mention after we just bought a new house, and moved in (((sighh))).And its the beggining of a school year ((bigger sigh)) . oh the joys


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- somehow I missed your post earlier... Funny how things work out. Good to hear you are doing something you enjoy. Still early, I am sending you positive vibes!

Stacey- I hope your temp goes back up!!!!!!! 

Babyo- I will be reading your blog and wishing you the best. Hope to see you around soon when it feels right.:hugs:

Mellissa- :hugs: I have been thinking of you.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- I'm sorry you have to go through that. :hug: I'll be reading your blog. 

Liz- I'm hoping it does, if not I'm going to start provera.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- you still have your crosshairs!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Yesssss!!!! I'm still trying to not get excited!! Lol


----------



## babydreamers

OOh, looking good stacey!!!

AFM - stupid HPTs are faulty. ALL BFN BFN BFN. Im feeling SUPER frustrated. Hopefully Ill feel better when AF arrives and PMS ends!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- stupid tests!! When is AF due?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- temps are still looking good! I am so so so hopeful for you. How fun to have conceived a baby in another country :)


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- how many dpo are you? You're not out til the witch shows!

Liz- I tested today lol bfn off course! That would be awesome!!! Maybe I just needed a break! How are you feeling?


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Liz and Stacey - 
Wonderful news from the ultrasound Liz, so happy for you! :)
Stacey - chart is looking really good. Fingers crossed for you x

Im 12 dpo, BFN this morning (stark white, no hint of a line) 
I had a BFP 10 dpo last time so I feel Im pretty much out
AF due Sunday
Im feeling pretty over TTC at the moment. I think Id got my hopes pretty high after hearing lots of anecdotes about superfertility after mc. The thought of trying another 8 cycles is pretty daunting - esp as there is no guarantee it will even work out


----------



## gardenofedens

Where did I miss news about the ultrasound? Glad things look good for you rainy!


----------



## RainyMama

Haha, no u/s yet. Heard the heart beat with the Doppler. It was wonderful!!
U/S soon, next week or the week after. :) :)
Dreamers- hang in there sweetie and do whatever feels right. I really don't think it'll be another 8 cycles for you, though.:hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Temp nose dive :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Awww, not allowed!! I logged in to see a pic of your bfp! Don't give up hope yet!!


----------



## sjones1125

If my temp stays down tomorrow I will probably start my provera. I don't think my period will start on its own. I'm pretty bummed right now :(
NOT EVEN A HINT OF A LINE :cry:
https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Spnluv/F2C443F6-BD9A-4FC0-B705-3E83717E3B3E-4362-0000086ABBDB4DC0.jpg


----------



## babydreamers

(((hugs)))


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I would definitely want to start again by taking medications, too. 
You are such a trooper, hope you're hangin in there.


----------



## sjones1125

Well I guess it's time for provera.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sorry about your low temps :( so frustrating.

Dreamers- what's the latest with you?


----------



## sjones1125

It is, but oh we'll. I'll start my provera tonight!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - sorry your still having no luck. 

AFM - AF arrived today. To look on the bright side, at least its bang on time which means my cycles have stayed the same since D&C.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- did you start provera? :hugs:

Dreamers- I am so happy your cycles are normal, that is very good news. I am very sorry, though, that you're not pregnant.
How is DH doing since your miscarriage? :hugs:

Babyo- if you're out there, hugs to you too.


----------



## Calasen

Wedding Photos

Places this here and sneaks away for a much needed rest :) :cloud9:

slight warning --- There's loads!!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- AWwwwww! Lovely photos! Thank you so much for sharing. You and DH look like you are glowing with happiness. Congratulations to the both of you!!


----------



## sjones1125

Calesen- you look beautiful and very happy! Thanks for sharing the pics. Best of luck to you both on this new journey!!

Liz- I did start last night. Six more doses and I should start my period!


----------



## Calasen

ohhh and and maybe i should add that the :witch: is missing!!!! :) Should have arrived yesterday!!! Maybe it just stress but maybe not ...


----------



## sjones1125

Are ya gonna test??!!!


----------



## Calasen

sjones1125 said:


> Are ya gonna test??!!!

thinking Thursday if she still don't show, my 21 day test said I hadn't Ovulated but if i ovulated late then thursday will be the 2 weeks ish mark, we think. So will test then :)


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Calasen! Wonderful photos -you look so happy, enjoy it! Are you going away for a honeymoon? A BFP would so magical now, but I hope TTC wont distract you from the moment. xxx

Rainy - DH is doing fine post mc, was obviously disappointed at the time but was much more able to move on than me. I dont think its the same. I think he's getting a bit fed up with TTC being a pain - Im always worrying about us being able to DTD on the right day. He's going fishing for a couple of weeks this month but luckily it looks like we'll be able to sneak in a well timed BD before he leaves.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- ooh how exciting!! Fingers crossed!

Dreamers- men! I know it is not fair to say this, but it really does seem like they're all the sam. DH was always annoyed about the BD scheduling. I am glad to hear you'll get one in before the fishing trip!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Calasen - the pics are lovely!

Men are definitely all the same. DH hated the timed BDing but with his low seminal fluid volume, it had to be done! :( DH is still in denial about that fact though so TTC#2 will be interesting again. He thinks it will "just happen" but I don't think it will. Either way, we're not TTC right now anyway! A bit busy with our little Abigail for now though DH and I want our kids back to back. It is nice right now though being able to DTD without thinking about when I might be ovulating though since AF is still away. It's "real" NTNP.

I really hope you get your BFP Calasen - that would be such a wonderful wedding gift!

And fingers crossed for you too Dreamers, BabyO, and Taurus!


----------



## LVnMommy

Quick update 5 weeks post D&C. no AF in sight Dr asked ne to take a HPT and light second line, doing betas this week to rule out new pregnancy. I would die of a heart attack. Especially since I now have no insurance since DH New job, until I find a new one in Galveston:/ so worried.


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- my sister had hcg in her system for a long time after her m/c. Hope that is the case for you, but if you are pregnant does Texas have some kind of health insurance assistance for pregnant women? I know here there is something, and they will basically cover any pregnant woman without insurance.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Just running through. DH and I decided that we will try 3 cycles of medication and move to medicated IUI with donor sperm. IVF/ICSI just seems ridiculously expensive. I'm a cash only girl and while I could pay out of pocket for one round, it seemed wasteful to us when there are other available options. We will look into OB clinics in our town that do medicated IUIs rather than go to our RE (2 hours away) for the procedure. Plus it's $2600 per IUI cycle at the RE. No thanks! 

Anyway, we will never tell a soul if we conceive via donor sperm so you won't see any of this on our blog. We will just say we did medicated IUI. If it were just me and DH then yes, we would tell, but we have Psycho ExW and a little boy to deal with too. I know Psycho would tell SS that our children aren't his "real" siblings and that only she has his "real" sister. (~facepalm~ She is still in her delusion that DH's sperms somehow miraculously created her new offspring.) She would tell SS lies so that he wouldn't think of our children as his siblings and she would throw the donor thing in my face and DH's face. I can see her now: I am the only with with your REAL son. Those other children aren't even yours. Your priority is your REAL son. 

Gag me. 

Anyway. We don't trust family to not ever speak of this so they will also never know. They often talk about Psycho Ex and things related to custody, child support, etc in front of my SS no matter how many times I tell them that child hears and picks up on everything. 

The plan would be to do the IUI and also BD like crazy during my most fertile times so technically we wouldn't even ever know who the real father was. DH seems more ok with this than I am which is not what I expected at all. It is what it is. 

I'll just keep on, keeping on.


----------



## gardenofedens

You and dh are so strong babyo. I can't begin to imagine everything you are going through. Lots of hugs your way!


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys I had my coil removed ( mirena) beginn of august just wondering how longit takes to establish an average cycle also he long before pregnancy I only ad it on fr 8 months beef I five days on removal and I wasa heavy bleed had to use super strength tampax and a pad any advice appreciated


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen hun massive congratulations!! You look beautiful in your pics xx and all so happy!!! I hope you enjoyed the day as much as you hoped to!! Fingers crossed af stays away for you!!

I hope everyone else is well x

babyo Im so sorry you're having such a rough time. Thinking of you, and hope you can get through it successfully sometime soon xx My journey was hell, and involved lots of fertility treatment, but we got there xx I'm enjoying following you're blog xx

edens your liitle princess is beautiful!! you must be so proud and happy! Congratulations to you both xx

Rainy glad things seem to be going well for you xx

Lots of love and luck to you all xx

ps. Im sorry I dont post more on here, I just know how hard it is when you're ttc, and wouldn't want to make anyone feel uncomfortable. I do check in everyday though and love following your stories xxx

wannabenewmum - welcome to the thread, these girls are lovely. I'm afraid that question is like asking how long is a piece of string! It's different for everyone, some fall straight back into a normal cycle, others can take a few months or longer. It does seem to follow that most of us had a post mirena bleed almost straight after removal though. Using fertility friend is so useful to help you see where in your cycle you could be. You can input your daily temps etc. Good luck!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Lucy it's great to hear from you! Glad to see your little bean is doing well too! Do you have a journal we can follow? Do you know if you are having a boy or girl?


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey hun, no I don't have a journal, I might start one when baby's born as I'll be home more I guess. Having a little boy!!! I'm not sure I'd know what to do with a girl lol, pink an frills an dolls are not really me lol, we're more of a outdoorsy, football, motorsport kinda family!!!!! How is little Abigail settling in?? She's such a cutie!xx


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey hun, no I don't have a journal, I might start one when baby's born as I'll be home more I guess. Having a little boy!!! I'm not sure I'd know what to do with a girl lol, pink an frills an dolls are not really me lol, we're more of a outdoorsy, football, motorsport kinda family!!!!! How is little Abigail settling in?? She's such a cutie!xx

Congrats on your little boy! Can't wait to see pics! :) You could have a little girl without all the frills though. My husband and I are die-hard outdoorsy people, from a racecar driving family, etc. and my mom is die-hard frills and girly so Abigail will get the best of both worlds. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Ahh gorgeous, she has the best of it all then! One very lucky little girl!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen---congrats on the wedding!! :) 

Good to see you again Lucy! 

I'm twiddling my thumbs and waiting for AF so I can take these meds!! Had a weird spike in BBT today. My body still hates me. Hopefully the femara will fix that.


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- lovely to hear from you! How are you feeling?

Babyo- a rise in BBT after you ovulate is normal, is it your own progesterone doing that or are you supplementing this cycle? Perhaps a combination of both....
I don't recall if you managed to get any BDing in this month, fingers crossed for your crazy uterus and DH's one lucky sperm to boggle the RE's mind.

Stacey- AF? 

Hi Molly!

Calasen- AF show yet? Have you tested?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm not taking any supplements this cycle and my temp hasn't ever gotten this high even on supplements. I wanted to make AF get here ASAP so I didn't want anything to put it off! haha I'm 4dpo so it's weird that I got a second spike. I long ago stopped trying to understand my crazy body. We BD 2 days before O and twice the day of O (then DH had surgery and can't exert himself lol) O showed up 2 days early this time, which also freaked me out.


----------



## Calasen

not tested, but no AF yet :) Have cramps though so maybe soon, trying to avoid testing right now as still on the happy buzz from the wedding :) Although still giggling everytime I get called Wife or Mrs ****** :)


----------



## LVnMommy

.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I would definitely be excited to start a fresh cycle with new meds. I remember when my preseed came, it was like anticipating Christmas!!

Calasen- sigh... I am remembering how sweet it is to be newly married. Sounds like you are really enjoying yourselves :)


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- I didn't see your post until I had already posted mine. Anyway now I see you have edited it. I hope you are hanging in there. You have been through a lot lately. :( hope you are ok.


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Ladies, How's everyone doing? TGIF!!!

BByo- Your temps are looking good,Maybe you won't even need to start those meds?? FX"D!!!

Rainy- How are you feeling?

Calasen- When are you testing?!!! lol

Mellissa- How's Abigail? and you?

Lvn- How are you holding up? Hope things are getting better for you..I didn't get to read what you posted, SO I apologise if you already gave us an update :hugs:

Lucy- Its nice to hear from you!!! You should definitely start a journal so we can stalk!!

Dreamers- How are you feeling? Ready for the weekend?

MOLLY!!!! YOU'RE MIA Lady!!!

afm- not much going on here like always lol. Last dose of Provera tonight and af should start in a couple of days..School for the Monsters starts next week. So I've been keeping myself busy with getting ready! Hope y'll are doing well! and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## taurusmom05

hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA. This is cycle #12 for me...and I did my VERY VERY best to stay clear of all things TTC. I needed a break from it all and a clear, at ease mind for this cycle. Today I am on CD21... so I should have O'ed by now. I spoke with my midwife again, and she says since I seem to have a clear O pattern (I sent her my charts), my temps stay up for about 10 days, and everythings looks healthy...that she feels my problem is that I just havent gotten pregnant yet. Seems odd, since its been a year now... but I am still hopeful. We are working out some insurance issues so after a couple more cycles if nothing, then hubby is going to get tested.
I usually O between CD17-21. We DTD 13,16,17, and 20. FX it was all enough.

liz- hello my friend! hows that bump growing?! how much longer until we see a pic of it?! lol...hope your little one is growing nicely. i had a dream we met up with big fat bellies together and took our little boys to the park! very weird! lol

calasen- congrats on your wedding/marriage a million times over. You look absolutely stunning! Looks like you had a gorgeous wedding! I wish you and your DH many years of happiness!!!! (and a baby, too, of course!)

stacey- sorry you had to use the provera again to jump start af. I pray this is the last af you have in at least 10 months. lol I know you have been having a rough time with af so if she isn't going to show up you at least deserve to be preggo!! sheesh! lol I mean its not too much for us to ask our bodies, right!?

bbyo- so happy to see you guys are moving forward. I hate that you have been having so many issues, but thrilled you have such a great DH that is willing to go thru anything for you and his future little one. I think you have a great plan in place and your eye is definitely on the prize!! Donor or not you guys will have such a precious gift and its so obvious you are going to be fantastic parents. The to-be little one is so lucky to have you guys as future parents! and btw, your dh's ex sucks! she just drives me nuts! lol

lvn, at a total loss for words. I know it must be hard to go through what you are going through but I know you will come out on the other side a stronger woman. please hang in there!!!! praying for you!

mellissa- gosh i just freakin love all the pics of your little one I have seen to date! you're a beautiful mommy and its apparent it comes so natural to you! hope all is well!!!!!!!

dreamers, sorry af swooped in...but you are right! af has stayed the same which means it seems you are regular. thats wonderful news...you are always SO positive! i dont know how you do but i admire it so! :)

lucy- lovely to hear from you! i hope everything is going extra smoothly for you!! :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi ladies can I join you please? :flower: 

I'm Melissa, 24 on 16th of this month, I have a fiancé of 7 years and 2 children. 

Had my mirena coil for over 2.5 years following the birth of my DS, had coil removed 30th July 12, had a light bleed afterwards and then I'm currently experiencing first AF since removal....it's horrible :cry: I feel really poorly and crampy and the flow is so heavy, I've been changing a super chunky tampon every 2 hours and using a pad just incase of leaks...whilst on the mirena I has periods but I hardly noticed them, 4-5 days and light-medium flow....until the last few mints anyway, had coil removed as was experiencing 10+ day AF and cramps throughout cycles, turned out it could of been due to cysts that shown on a scan whilst they were trying to locate mirena ready for removal! 

Anyway enough about me, hope your all okay, can I ask what cycle everyone is on at the moment?and have you found that you have been ovulating regularly?

We've only got till December to TTC then we will need to have a break until 2014 as we are getting married in May 2014 and I don't want a young baby or to be pregnant on our wedding day! Sooo fingers crossed it won't take us too long as it will be sooo hard for us to give up near Xmas :(!! 

X


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls xx

Calasen it's gorgeous you're so happy after your wedding!!!! I hope af has stayed away too! x

Babyo your chart looks lovely! A clear O and temp rise. I know you're not feeling confident about it all, but my fingers are crossed:winkwink: xx

taurus I hope you O soon and have plenty of swimmers in there waiting!! Good luck for this cycle. Sounds like you've got a lovely midwife there x fx'd you get the insurance sorted soon so you have options! But you're going to catch that egg in a few days so you won't need it!!:winkwink:

Rainy I'm feeling really good thanks, had a lovely second tri, lots of symptoms now returning in the third though, its all hard work again. Going back to work tomorrow after summer break, not sure how that's going to go lol! How are you feeling now? Do you have a little bump yet??

stacey I hope af shows up soon so you can get on to the next cycle! Does provera have any side effects, or does it just bring on af??

Dreamers great news about your cycles! Will make bd planning much easier for you this cycle, good luck!

Lvn I didn't get to read your latest post. I hope you're ok and getting the answers you want so you can move forward x hugs x

Hi Mellie, welcome to the thread! I hope you're cycles sort themselves out quickly so you can plan and catch your egg before Christmas! It seems it can take some time for some ladies to return to some normality, but everyone is very different as I'm sure you'll see on here! I was lucky and fell back into a normal cycle straight after my post mirena bleed. I also got my bfp the following month, but sadly miscarried four months later. Whether I caught too soon or it just wasn't meant to be at that time I'll never know, but a few ladies on here have gotten pg very soon after mirena and gone on to have healthy happy babies. So fingers crossed for you!!! Any questions, just ask, these ladies are amazing!!! Are you charting temps etc?? Can we stalk??

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks Lucy, congrats on your pregnancy, sorry or hear of your previous mc, that must of been hard four months in :( 

I'm not temping or charting or anything at the moment...just going with the flow as with previous pregnancies! DD was a surprise baby and was the result of one unprotected night of passion and DS was a planned baby and was conceived within 3 months of NTNP! Hopefully it won't take us long with baby #3! 

X


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- is it nice when the kids go back to school? I can't remember, did your OB say they won't prescribe clomid for you? I think I recall you saying that. Maybe you should try nature's clomid of soy isoflavones again? 

Molly- your timing sounds good! I am very excited about this cycle for you!! 
One year is a long time. You are a trouper. 
Um my bump is not interested in being posted on the Internet quite yet. Hehe. Maybe next month. 

Lucy- I was feeling pretty but in the last few days I feel much better. This morning I felt inexplicably amazing. Yay second trimester!! My bump is much bigger with this little one than with my son. And apparently my uterus and the baby are big for how far along I am. Baby measured just shy of 13 weeks when I was exactly 12.
Good luck with your return to work, hope you can manage to get some rest even though you're working.

Mellie- if you are frequently BDing with your other half then perhaps you do not need to chart your temps. But, since your cycles have been so crazy you might want to consider it. Charting can help you figure out if and when you're ovulating and establish whether or not you have a luteal phase defect. And to answer your question:
I was TTC for 8 cycles before we conceived. 
Best of luck to you! There have been a couple of success stories, women who conceived quickly after getting the coil removed.


----------



## hopn4baby

Rainymomma, Lucyoz....good to meet you and here your stories!

Lucyoz- I am soooo sorry to hear about your loss and hope you can find peice with yourself and know he/she was much more needed elsewhere! Your angel will forever watch over you!!

My name is Lacey and I was brought to this discussion post thanks to Mellie1988 Thanks!!
I am 28 soon to be(10/9) 29yrs old that is a proud momma of two small boys. Trenton is 7 & Keagon is 5. I had the Mirena placed back in 2004 6-weeks post partum with my youngest. I got it removed July 20th, 2012 and spotted for 7-10 days but nothing that a panty liner couldn't handle. I started TTC as of Aug. 11th and every day I get a BFN...ahhh so frustrating. I know I am jumping the gun and a crazy freak for taking a HPT almost everyday but I think I have become obssessed. I have yet to have a visit from AF and so ready to either see her or have a BFP! This morning when I got home from work (I work nights as a Registered Nurse) I took yet another cheapo HPT. It was negative once again...so I went to sleep. I woke 9 hours since I am working again tonight and seen that there was a faint positive line there. Now I know you are not suppossed to read test after 10 min and expecially after almost 10 hours...lol but I got so excited I went and took another one (hoping my pee would be more concentrated) but it was a BFN...am I crazy???


----------



## Calasen

Welcome new ladies!!!!

Well I seem to have recovered from the wedding :) 

Although :witch: is still missing!!! Gonna get a test today i think :) 

Had a wonderful wedding :) 

The registry office was running 45 minutes behind so had to wait with 4 other wedding parties outside in the wonderful sunshine :) which was fine except for lack of parking :)
Finally got in to the room for the ceremony, but because of the delay got the small room without the aisle so my father couldn't give me away :( (the only thing I would change about the day) But that worked out better for him as he has problems with his spine and was in lots of pain.
During the ceremony the heavens opened!! Huge thunder storm started so much so that we actually had to shout our vows at each other to be heard and still the majority of our guests couldn't hear :haha: 
When they asked if anyone had any impediments my nephew, whos 3, shouted out yes!!!! which made everyone laugh! 

We didn't get the photos done in the manor house gardens as planned as the whole carpark and gardens had flooded from the amount of rain!!!
We raced back to the reception venue though and got all inside dry, meanwhile stranding my poor aunty alone in the centre of a town she didn't know! opps :) She made it back though :)

After about an hour the sun came back as stunning as before and within a few minutes had dried up the gardens in the reception enough for photos to be taken there :) 

Had a wonderful day from the start to finish!! Did our first dance in jeans and t-shirts though as the sun came back a little too hot!!! :) was in bed by 10.30pm though as the wedding had started for me by 6am :) but since we had made sure the reception and everything was mostly during the day for the kids most people had gone by 10pm :) 

It was better then I dreamed of and so much I will remember! :) :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats calesen :cloud9: glad you had a fantastic wedding, lol at your nephew shouting out!! Good luck for when you test, hopefully a BFP for you!! 

:wave: hi Lacey 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Ps, do you have any photos??? 

X


----------



## OperationBbyO

Just swinging through. I'm still dragging through my "woah is me my hubby has crappy sperm and my body hates me" phase. I'm also still making peace with my decision not to pursue IVF/ICSI at this time. I honestly don't want to. It's so weird b/c I always thought I would try it and now I don't want to! I really surprised myself with that one. :haha:

I'm getting less "woah is me" though and looking forward to next cycle where I get to bring out the "big guns." It shouldn't be long now since I am 8 dpo. I should start today or tomorrow. I'll be back to posting regularly then. :happydance:



*HELLO TO ALL THE NEW LADIES!!!!* :hi:You will love our thread!! Best. Thread. Ever! :)


----------



## Calasen

Mellie1988 said:


> Ps, do you have any photos???
> 
> X

https://www.flickr.com/photos/calasen/

this should be some of them :)


----------



## hopn4baby

Calasen- congrates and sending baby dust your way

Operation- I am so happy you are so content with your decision...I wish you the best of luck!!

Did anyone read my last post? Wondering if this positive test after hours has happened to anyone else?


----------



## RainyMama

Hope- welcome! The frustration of regulating your cycle after mirena is maddening!! So hang in there!! In regard to your test, I have seen posts where women have your experience and a couple of days later get an obvious BFP. So keep the faith. On the other hand, I also know of some ladies that left a test for hours and later found a line that proved to be an evap, followed by AF.

My experience was that I had a withdrawal bleed a week after getting the coil removed and then a month later had AF. 

Consider temping if you are not pregnant this time!

Calasen- thank you for sharing your wedding story! I so enjoyed reading it!!! Congrats again! I can't wait for your BFP!!!!

Babyo- maybe it is just the supplement you've been taking, but your chart is looking really really good. I am dying for tomorrow to come to see what your temp will be!
Anyway, I am looking forward to your Big Guns, as well :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome to the new ladies! Hope, I would lean toward an evap more than a bfp but fingers crossed for you. What kind of test did you use? How many days post ov are you?

Babyo- I'm really liking your chart this cycle! I've been wondering if taking progesterone supplements for a few cycles post ov would remind a woman's body that it's supposed to be produced...? Probably not likely, right? But that would be nice!

Afm to the new ladies- I had my period monthly for the last year I had mirena. It was removed 3/4/11, I had a short withdrawal bleed and my first af came on schedule 3/15 if I remember right. My dh and I tried for six cycles before going to a fertility specialist where we found he had low seminal fluid volume (so there wasnt anything for the sperm to swim in to get to my egg). With the help of mucinex to thin my cervical fluid, preseed and conceive plus to add additional lubricant, and precisely timed sex after a period of no sexual simulation (to allow as much natural seminal fluid to build up as possible) thanks to charting, we finally conceived on our ninth cycle. Then i was diagnosed with low progesterone and had to take a supplement the first ten weeks to sustain the pregnancy. Our daughter was born five weeks ago tomorrow at 36 weeks, 2 days gestation.


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

BBYO- YOUR CHART LOOKS PRETTY GOOD!! Different than the others!!!! Can't wait for tomorrows temp!!!

Lucy- tiredness, crappy moods and just plain exhausted seems to be my side effects!!

Liz-She said she would refer me to and Fertility Specialist if I wanted to, I don't think i'm ready for that just yet tho. I might try soy this cycle!

Molly- Glad to have you back!!!! we missed ya!!!

Calasen- all that sounds amazing!!!

-started spotting today, so the witch should be on full force by the morning! ughh. I am happy to be done with this cycle tho! it was a long one!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--ironic that I am NOT spotting today! Lol

I expect us to be cycle buddies!!


----------



## hopn4baby

Garden- it was a cheapo from dollar store and I love them and have used them with my last two. It had to be an evap line cause took another today and it was a BFN:-( I don't know anythinf about my ovulation schedule because I had my Mirena removed 45 days ago and spotted for a few days off and on amfter removal and NOTHING at all since:-( This suck and is so frustrating. I feel so bad cause I know there are women out there that have been trying for months and/or years and here I am being selfish cause it has only been 6 weeks.


----------



## Calasen

hopen, its normal for chemicals after removal so don't fret too much :)

well :bfn: but then wasn't hopeful with my cycles, guessing the wedding stress has added to the delay. hopefully the next cycle hurries up, wanna get the high dose clomid one out of the way so can start intensive testing


----------



## hopn4baby

Calasen- streas will defintely do it but hate to hear that it is a BFN...keep your head up and best of luck with the next cycle!!


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - sorry to hear of your BFN. Your wedding sounds magical and so memorable

BabyO - HMMM, Im not saying anything, FX"D!

Hope - You are going to have to chill out. It could take a while and you'll drive yourself nuts if your frustrated from the very 1st cycle!

AFM - Not much happening. Work has been pretty stressful, but Im hoping that will get better very soon. Currently waiting for O, planning a girls weekend in Sydney this weekend which Im totally psyched about. That is my excuse for not temping again the cycle (even though I just went out and brought a thermometer), I hate temping! Ill start next cycle, promise!


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen- so sorry to see you had a bfn. Hope next cycle is it for you!

Dreamer- have a wonderful girls weekend, sounds like a blast!


----------



## Calasen

thanks guys :) but to be honest I think we are gonna need more help to do this. thankfully the wedding has taken alot of the stress off it all for us and we are both feeling more content and in a happier place right now. 

We are waiting on AF to arrive to get us to cycle 26 :) 

Good luck ladies!! we need a few more :BFP: !!!


----------



## hopn4baby

I am glad the stress of your wedding is over and you relax and keep chuggin ong. I hear you on the we need more BFP!! I wanna be one...me...me...pick me!! haha

I think I am gonna call my Obgyn today and see what they have to say. It has been 45 days post Mirena and no sign of AF:-( Yesterday I think my breast started to get tender but then again it maybe from me pressing on the everyday to see if they are sore yet. OMG I think I am going nuts...just want to be pregnant already! Should I call the doc or just wait it out?


----------



## Calasen

Honey some of us had a period with in a month of removal some had to wait 6 months (like me) Its gonna take time for your body to adjust


----------



## Mellie1988

AF is leaving the building :happydance: looking forward to lots of BDing the next few weeks :lol: 

Lacey - Think I would call the doctors and explain, you never know, AF may turn up before you get to the appt, these things have a habbit of doing that! 

Calasen - Hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with next cycle! You should plan a little honeymoon break to relieve yet more stress and allow for lots of BDing ;) 

Dreamers - A girls weekend away sounds fantastic! Hope you have fun :) 

x


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lacey--Most of us have gone back to a regular cycle, but a few have not and have required provera to kick start AF every time. They will likely make you go a while longer before giving you provera though. Have you started BBT? If not, now would be a good time. You could see if your temps are erratic or not. What were your cycles like before? Mine did return right away, but they returned all messed up (very short, LP defect, etc.)

Calasen--I do hope you can start to get some stuff sorted out soon. It's time for your BFP! 

Dreamers--take me with you! I want a girls weekend! :)

Mellie--go get that egg!

Jones--my temp took a nose dive today. Maybe AF will show up tomorrow and we can be cycle buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Calasen

hate to say it lacey but unless you are over 35 with proven infertility then they wont do much for you until at least your 6th month if not longer

Mellie honey we are heading off for a week in october for a short travelling break to visit friends :) maybe it will help :)


----------



## jcombs35

Did anyone have AF come back normally for a few months then get sporadic?


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- As much as I would love to have you as a cycle buddy, I'm hoping your temp shoots back up tomorrow and no spotting!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!

Dreamers- TAKE MEEEEEE PLEASE!! lol

Mellie- Go get that egg!

Hopn- Sorry your cycle is crappy! :hug: I haven't had a normal period since my Mirena fell out in January. The only way I get my period is when I take provera. You should start charting.

Jcombs- I haven't had one on my own! :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

My cycles have been bonkers since the day the Mirena came out. I never had normal to start with.


----------



## jcombs35

I got mine removed in January, then didn't get AF until the end of Feb. They were normal until June. Then I just randomly skipped it. Got it again in July, but lots of spotting. Then had a chemical in August. Still having the off and on spotting.


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo!!!!!!! No spotting! YAY!!! And 10 dpo!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Arghhh hurry up O I'm getting impatient haha!! AF still lingering, expecting her to be gone by tomorrow! Then get some practice BDing gearing up for the real thing!! 

Yay for no spotting jones! 

X


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well....maybe I'll just start AF with no spotting? That would be weird. I assume she will show up tomorrow.


----------



## gardenofedens

Chart is looking good babyo!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- are you taking the FB? Maybe that helped!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am taking the FB. I hardly know what to do with myself since I'm not spotting. Even in longer cycles I am always spotting by CD 26. Any day I'm not bleeding though is a happy day for me!!

In other news, DH had his urology appointment today and the urologist said his sperm should be fine for IUI so now we have to pick a clinic in our town to do the IUI. I"m not driving two hours and taking off all day from work to shoot some sperm up there.


----------



## babydreamers

Hi girls- 
Great news there is no spotting yet babyO

Quick update - OPKs darkening but not yet positive. Got a BD in last night before bed and Dave left for his fishing trip this morning. Im off to Sydney tomorrow so will be back online after the weekend. Would love to take you all with me! What a girls weekend that would be!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hope you managed to catch that eggy* Dreamers*! Have a lovely weekend :D 

Fantastic news about OH sperm for the IUI *bbyO* , hope you find somewhere near by soon! 

AFM - AF has officially left the building, yay! Can I ask, when you all got your Mirena coil removed, did you get nauseous a few weeks after and a loss of appetite? Since the removal of mine I keep getting waves of nausea, it is decreasing now but before AF arrived I actually thought I was going to throw up a few times? Also i've had zero appetite recently, like yesterday I had a bowl of Cheerios in the morning at 9am and I didn't feel hungry at all until around 3pm when all I fancied was a banana then I went to TGI Fridays with a friend in the evening and managed to eat my starter then literally a few chips and picked at the rest of my meal...also got a cocktail and I couldn't drink it - not like me at all :haha: ... its really thrown me, I normally LOVE food! It good in the sense that I will probably loose a little weight, but it is a little concerning incase its something else? Trying to find out if its linked to Mirena or not? Also kinda thinking it could be Cysts? :shrug: 

x


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't had any nausea or anything like that post Mirena. My tummy does get upset with the prenatal vit. Could that be something going on with you?


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo---- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your temps are looking REALLY promising!!!! Seems like the FB Is helping! When are you testing?!

Mellie- I don't remember being nauseaus at all, now I am tho most of the time due to Metformin. Hope you start feeling better! 

Afm- my back is killing me!!! Cramps from hell, and so flipping tired! I went to bed at 9:30 last night, sO I really shouldnt be this tired!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I really think my temp from today was a fluke. I was so hot when I woke up and I wasn't dead asleep when I took my temp. I had been in and out of sleep for a little bit. 

Today is Operation Will The Spotting! I want to take my meds!


----------



## OperationBbyO

The spotting has arrived! Come on AF!


----------



## sjones1125

Woohooo! I still think you're not out!!!!! Even if Af shows its awesome that you've made it this long without spotting!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Definitely!!


----------



## hopn4baby

Well after 45 days post Mirena removal...I think I may have a visit from AF!! I went to take a test yesyerday and seen blood when I wiped. Nothing heavy so using a panty liner. That evening it was gone. Now this morning I am spotting. Breast are soooo sore! I took a test today wondering if it was just a fluke but a BFN!! Do you all think it is an offically AF? Anyone had this happen to you? I wanna know if I should mark this as a cycle so I know when I ovulate next....help!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Sounds like it Lacey! Same thing happened to me! Yay at least you know where you stand now and out of limbo!

X


----------



## hopn4baby

Mellie...when did you start? Was it heavy or continuous? i am not sure if I am suppossed to count this as a cycle ya know. Just a tinge of pink now when I wipe. My boobs are extremely sore too:-( I don't even remember what my old cycles were like because it has been over 5 yrs!


----------



## sjones1125

Hopn- I had some spotting for like a day or 2 after removal and then started af. I didn't get another for 80+ days. I had to take provera then, and I still do do start a period. If you click on my charts you'll see how long my cycles are. I do have PCOS tho.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Some of us had super crazy light AF after Mirena came out. I know Rainy did the entire time. I don't remember spotting before AF before Mirena but I spot anywhere from 1 to 5 days before AF shows up now.

Stupid Mirena.


----------



## Mellie1988

Coil was removed 30th July, spotting until 2/3rd August then I had spotting on 28th august evening, 30th morning then AF arrived full force and very heavy 31st around mid day and has finally left the building after 7 days 

X


----------



## hopn4baby

I am hoping AF gets heavier and I ovulate. Ladies is there anway to know your ovulating beside an ovulation test (which are expensive)? I work nights so it is hard to keep track of my BBT because some days I sleep at night and some days I sleep during the day. So I never have a consistant time to take temps:-(


----------



## taurusmom05

temping is the only sure-fire way to be clear about your ovulation... but for several months i used opks and my fertility monitor, and it was pretty accurate... but im not sure i actually ovulated every month, even with positive opks!

before mirena i had heavy, long periods that were very irregular (35-50+ days). I had DS and had mirena put in at 5 weeks pp... during the time I had it in, my periods were extremely light- as in... I would go to the bathroom, wipe, and there would be a bit of blood... then nothing. that was it! I had removal bleeding 4 days after having it taken out (had it in for 2.5 years)...then my first af 38 days later. since then my periods have been pretty regular at 28-33 days each cycle! I am on my 12th cycle TTC since!

4-5 more days until testing! I started my usual dull pressure/cramps today! boo!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My body is trying so hard to start AF today. Come on CD1!


----------



## gardenofedens

Your chart looks so amazing babyo! The fertilaid definitely seems to please your angry uterus!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes, bbyo... your chart does look lovely! :) Are you still spotting, or did it stop?!

mellissa- i cant believe how time is already flying with your little one. she is soooo precious and SO ADORABLE!

stacey- hope you are doing well!!! Miss ya!

Liz, hows that bump? Do you feel like you are getting a bump faster than with your DS? Not long from now you will find out the gender. Your pregnancy is flying by! sheesh! I bet you are glowing beautifully.

afm... gosh I hope this is it for me. Going to try to test Tuesday...as its DH and I's first wedding anniversary and the day we found out we were pregnant with DS back in 2008-- but it will be early. AF is to start Thursday I believe, but as you know I have a 11-12 day LP!

Hope everyone is doing great, I miss you ladies. I have tried to lay as low as possible this cycle... to be calm, zen...and all things relaxing for some prime fertility!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hope this is it for you molly!


----------



## OperationBbyO

All I have to say is:

Longer LP = Evil AF

I got about two hours of sleep last night before I was up and down and unable to get comfortable because of the pain. I was barfing my guts up and going to the bathroom (sometimes all at once...sorry for the TMI). I kept throwing up all the pain medications I was taking. I haven't been this miserable in forever. I have one ANGRY uterus today.


----------



## gardenofedens

Awww thats no fun! Feel better!


----------



## RainyMama

OperationBbyO said:


> All I have to say is:
> 
> Longer LP = Evil AF
> 
> I got about two hours of sleep last night before I was up and down and unable to get comfortable because of the pain. I was barfing my guts up and going to the bathroom (sometimes all at once...sorry for the TMI). I kept throwing up all the pain medications I was taking. I haven't been this miserable in forever. I have one ANGRY uterus today.

Babyo- that is horrible.

Molly- I hope you are pregnant so you can stop being so mellow and post on BnB again!!! :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Feel better soon BBYO :( :hugs: 

Ordered a bbt and ovulation strips that should arrive next week, will start from CD1 next month as really need to catch that eggy before Xmas!! That's if we don't manage this month anyway...kinda find it's always the way sometimes you know? Like y plan to do something different and don't end up havin to because it's already happened?! One can hope anyway haha! 

You all have a nice weekend?? 

X


----------



## RainyMama

Mellie- I know exactly what you mean! I hope it works for you that way :) 

Babyo- how are you feeling sweetie?

Stacey- how are you?


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- :hugs: Feel better soon!!

Hey Molly!- can't wait for you to test!!!! FX'D!!!

Hya Liz- How are ya feeling? 

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was uneventful, just tried cleaning some. AF is finally gone!!! wohoo! So here we go again!


----------



## taurusmom05

oh bbyo-- i hope you are feeling better! :(

good luck, mellie! hope you dont even have to use your new goodies bc you are preggo! :) My weekend was nice, it was DH and I's anniversary! We celebrated and had a great time! You?

Liz--- oh. my. gosh... me too. I feel like I have tried every technique out there. lol I have been hardcore, laid back... just temped, just used OPKs, OPK/monitor, everything together, preseed, herbs, tea... BDing every day, every other day, every 2 days, holding off for a few days then BDing right before O... 

I am exhausted. LOL I know you other ladies are, too! TTC is tough... but we as women are TOUGHER! I am still positive and a firm believer our BFPs are just around the corner.

Thank you Mellissa! Hope this is it, too! Would be nice to come full circle and be preggo on this 12th month!

Calasen- are you still in wedded bliss?! Hows it going, woman!?

Stacy- good riddance to AF! Hope that was the last time you are going to see her in a LONG time :) as in, at least 9-10 months. Sending you every positive vibe I can... woop woop!!


----------



## babydreamers

Hope your feeling better babyo x
Fxd molly, stacey and mellie x

Guess whos locked herself out of the house and waiting for a locksmith! Hopefully this is the first sign of "baby brain"! I'm in the first week of tww , lost count of what dpo. This is my 12th month trying too. Really would like to stay sane this month, although by next week ill be testing like a crazy woman again! Let's get a couple of bfps this Month, I think we def deserve it


----------



## babydreamers

Hope your feeling better babyo x
Fxd molly, stacey and mellie x

Guess whos locked herself out of the house and waiting for a locksmith! Hopefully this is the first sign of "baby brain"! I'm in the first week of tww , lost count of what dpo. This is my 12th month trying too. Really would like to stay sane this month, although by next week ill be testing like a crazy woman again! Let's get a couple of bfps this Month, I think we def deserve it


----------



## Calasen

hehe dreamers :) I do that a lot too, not even allowed the keys now :) 

I'm ok, still waiting on the :witch: to turn up. Think she went on the honeymoon before us!!!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers, oh gosh! hopefully it IS early pregnancy brain!! how lovely :) lol GOOD LUCK a million times over this cycle. I hope we both get our BFPs and we get to have gorgeous May babies.

Calsen, glad to hear from you! Do you feel any different now that youre married? I know its the same... I actually felt so giddy and excited for a while. lol My DH and I were all over each other right after we got married.

afm, my cramping ensues. im holding on to a wee bit of hope that i could potentially still not be out. pls pls pls pls

We need some BFPs this cycle!


----------



## babydreamers

Taurus (((HUGS))) I'm so sorry stupid evil AF arrived and you have to wait another month. Hope your OK x


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - when did you last test? Have you been this late in the past?


----------



## Calasen

i dont feel any different :) although still very happy and giddy :)

Have been this late before honey, it changes a lot as to when she decides to show :(


Sorry for AF showing tauras :(


----------



## taurusmom05

just cramping, no af just yet! im still holding on to a teeeeny tiny bit of hope, even tho af feels like she is about to bust through the door any second, much like every other cycle at this time. FX for us, still! pls oh pls!

at work... will post more in a bit!!!! hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi ladies 

So according to my ticker im now entering fertile period -yay- OH was having none of it last night as he was too tired :rolleyes: he's at football tonight so hopefully we will manage a few BD over the weekend! 

It's my birthday Sunday :D off shopping tomorrow night with OH to choose a birthday present, eyed up some nice boots so hopefully can get them :D Saturday I've got a friend coming over for a take out and x factor then Sunday were going to an all you can eat Indian buffet with the kids and my parents (it's my mums birthday on Sunday also, I was her 27th birthday present :lol: )! Sooo a packed weekend but could possibly conceive on my birthday - would be kinda cool :D, 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? Anyone else due to O this weekend?? 

Taurus and calasen- hope AF stays away! 
dreamers - oh no hehe! Hope this is your lucky 12th month!! 

X


----------



## gardenofedens

Super cool you were your mom's birthday present. My daughter is named after my mom and I so wanted her to be her grandma's birthday present but she came a day too soon! Pretty darn close though!!

Molly, Mellie, and other mommies- do you remember when you started af again? I had watery/ewcm a few weeks ago and some spotting almost exactly two weeks later. Just wondering if that's normal or if my body is maybe still healing or what...

Dh and I aren't going back on birth control between Abigail and ttc again after the drama with mirena so I'd love to have an idea of where I could be cycle wise!


----------



## Calasen

noooo mellie want af to come, so can take next cycle of clomid!!


----------



## Mellie1988

I breastfed DD until she was 5 months old and my period didn't come till a few weeks after I had stopped so around 6 months!! You don't always get our periods back with breast feeding so could be the same for you? 

With DS my AF returned after 2 months and I was mixed feeding from 6 weeks old so after I reduced his breast feeds period returned 

HTH! 

Xx 
X


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I'm hoping af doesn't come back for a while. I've heard everything from a few weeks to over a year. I just don't like not knowing!!


----------



## Calasen

garden how come you planning on ttc twins? Is that just a hope or a possibility? it made me giggle and now i'm really curious :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Started Femara this morning. No side effects. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> garden how come you planning on ttc twins? Is that just a hope or a possibility? it made me giggle and now i'm really curious :)

Lol, it's definitely a hope. Call me crazy but I've always wanted twins. When I was young, I wanted boy/girl fraternal twins so I woulnt have to go through child birth again, but now that Abigail is here, I want twin boys.  And it could be a possibility. I've read that conceiving twins is more likely while breastfeeding plus my great grandmother apparently had four sets of twins. And DH and I were prescribed clomid before Abigail so if I get super antsy to get pregnant once my cycle returns, I might consider taking it. I have a full plate with just Abigail and school for now though!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa, it took about 6 weeks for my af to return after I had DS. I hear it stays away longer when you are breastfeeding! Also! Twins would be AMAZING! I would also welcome that! lol I'd like to say I would be done with having kids at 3 total, but I love being pregnant and being a mom so IDK... maybe I would keep going. haha

bbyo- Glad you arent experiencing any crazy side effects with Femara. I have everything possible crossed for you...!

How's everyone doing this evening? I took a nap after work and I woke up to SERIOUS af cramps. I am assuming the witch will be here soon bc they have continuously gotten worse over the past 2 days or so. Boo. Still.....holding.....hope!


----------



## OperationBbyO

The blog has been fired up this cycle. I am documenting every little thing the Femara does which so far is nothing! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Taurus - Sorry I read your ovulation chart wrong and thought you were on CD1 again! I really hope AF stays away - whats your longest cycle before this one?

Calasen - OK lets wish for a BFP or AF so you can start new drug - good luck

Baby0 - good luck with the femara! FX'd for you

garden - must be annoying not knowing - another 6 months without AF sounds good though!

AFM - Havent done anything else stupid (yet!) and did manage to get in to the house again. Currently 8dpo, as usual getting very tempted to test but have held out so far. I get the impulse to though literally about once an hour! No real symptoms, but then I wouldnt expect anything much based on last time. I really hope this is the month.


----------



## taurusmom05

oh man im so annoyed!! my big fat post just got lost to the bnb monster! boo!

anyway, my longest cycle ever has been 33 days. unfortunately, i have an 11 day LP so even when i test early its WAY early. i have to be late to get an accurate result. lol ALSO... i didnt keep track of anything this cycle so im not sure what day i ovulated... but i got ewcm around cd21 so im assuming i O'ed on my latest day.
i work at 7am tomorrow so if she comes i will be updating you guys from work. im sleeping with a pad on tonight and wearing one to work just in case she creeps up on me. i have been having af cramps for a few days now so im expecting her.
i tested today with a clearblue digi, bfn.

wish me luck ladies!

hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dreamers, hold off as long as u can! i cant wait to see your beautiful pink lines in a few days!!


----------



## gardenofedens

That totally sucks Taurus! :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Mellissa, yes it does! I'm remaining hopeful. It's after midnight so im officially on cd34. I'm.terrified.to.the.core!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Fingers totally crossed for you!! :)


----------



## hopn4baby

Hello ladies....been a few days since I been on thanks to working night shift and having my kiddos during the week. Hope all is well and we have a few BFP soon. 

Calasen-how is the married life Hope it is amazing and treating you well.

Taurus- FX AF leaves you alone and we get another BFP!! We need more this month!

AFM- I started spotting on Sept 5th but AF was full force on Sept 9th. She is still here so I am not sure what date to use for my first day od my cycle. Anyone have an idea? If I use the 5th then it says I am to start trying in 2 days which seems weird since AF is still in full force. Help please....


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Hopn-CD1 should be the first day of red flow so I'd guess 9/9 if I were you...


----------



## hopn4baby

Okay because the 5-8th was slightly red but only needed a panty liner but starting the 9th it was heavy and had to use tampons. So u think I should use the 9th and CD1?


----------



## Mellie1988

Lacey, I would say CD1 is 9th also hun! Nice to hear from you, glad AF showed her face so you know where your upto!! 

Taurus - Fingers crossed for you hun, I hope AF stays away!!! 

AFM - DTD last night and OH said he wanted to go again :lol: I normally say no and turn over and go to sleep :haha: but I said oh go on then....so we had a double whammy (pardon the pun) last night so hopefully lots of spermies waiting for the egg! Gonna try DTD again tomorrow night and monday! :) Eeeek i'm excited, do you ever lay in bed after DTD thinking that could of been the one! I know i've not technically ovulated yet but the little swimmers will be making their way to where they need to go and getting comfy :lol:

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and also abit of a TMI here but if the woman ejaculates first, does it have any affect on the CM etc? :shrug: I pretty much always O before OH does....worried that it might affect conceiving? 

x


----------



## hopn4baby

Mellie- Yeah I am going to use the 9th to be safe but bums me out because now I have to wait 4 more days to try BDing but I am sure I will try as soon as AF leaves until my calendar says so. Crazy that I am only a few days behind you...pretty exciting actually. Hopefully we both have BFP in October!!! As far as O'ing before your partner....I don't think that would affect anything at all. I mean you maybe a little more lubricated but other then that...I don't think it would matter. It is funny because while I was on the Mirena I was so anal about going pee right after sex but now I wanna just lay there so the spermies can do there thing. Am I the only dork that thinks this way? I just feel as if I jump up after sex and go oee then all the miracle makers are being flushed away! Sorry might be a but TMI but hey I am sure a few of you have thought this too!

Mellie my fingers are crossed for you. Hopefully I can start trying soon If I am still visiting with AF when my fertile time begins should I still continue to try? Anyone? Although I hoping she leaves soon since she has been here for over a week now but maybe it is because it is my first cycle post Mirena!


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha i'm the same! Last night after DTD I lay with my bum in the air for a while then slept on my back instead of my side as it normally all leaks out (tmi) then I woke up in the middle of the night to go pee and could feel it leaking out then. 

From what I have heard though, it doesn't matter if some leak out, aslong as the majority made it, it only takes one sperm to fertilize an egg! fingers X'd!!! 

Lacey I would say just DTD as and when for this cycle, then maybe start temping and/or using OPK next cycle? 
x


----------



## hopn4baby

See I knew someone else would be thinking the same thing...haha Yeah I try and sleep on my back too. We have DTD twice while AF was visiting this week (yes again TMI...but really we all are menstrating woman) so we never know what will come of it but we will def be trying come this next week. I wanted to try temping but I work 4 nights a week so I never wake up the same time each day. Some days I sleep all day and others are normal...so it is so hard to have consistant temping times:-(


----------



## taurusmom05

hopn, i also would say the 9th was CD1 for you! good luck this cycle...!! :) I look forward to following your journey this time around!!

mellie, ooooh lots of spermies to await the egg! thats fantastic. Good luck, sending you tons of baby dust and all the other goodness! yaaaaay! 

afm, i made it to work, 7am- without af. HOWEVER. if there was a day I felt like she was definitely coming, TODAY IS THAT DAY. I am in full swing cramps mode. oooohhh yes. I am *still* remaining hopeful but I think today might be D Day for me. lol


----------



## hopn4baby

Taurus- Thanks for your imput and I am gonna go with the 9th also and just be patient since my fertile days have moved from the 16th to the 20th but hey I am thanmful AF finally came 47 days post Mirena removal. My fingers are crossed AF doesn't show today or for the next 9 1/2 months for that matter;-) Keep us updated and I am holding my breath in hopes to hear no AF!! Good luck honey!


----------



## hopn4baby

Oh question ladies....if you don't know your cycle length what should you guess?


----------



## taurusmom05

hopn, thank you so much! i am excited for you that af finally showed. now you can really get down to business and start tracking everything like us crazy women. haha are you going to use OPKs? temping?

mellissa- i meant to tell you that my friend had a baby who is now 3 months old and she just got her af back. lol


----------



## hopn4baby

Taurus- I honestly haven't even considered it. Since this is my first cycle I would like to stay away from them....plus they are so expensive. I am sure I will if this cycle is not sucessful because I am another one of you crazy ttc moms and PROUD OF IT! haha


----------



## taurusmom05

thats understandable, hopn! i didnt do anything the first several months...but BD'd all the time. LOL

stacey- how ya doin today? how ya feeling?

liz- hey there! hope the bump is doing well today :)

calasen- hope youre having a wonderful day!

dreamers- have you caved and tested early today? i have zero willpower so i totally understand if you did. i admire people that can hold out!!

lucy- if you're out there... i hope youre doing GREAT!! we could use an update. :)

ive been wondering what happened to all our people we used to have on the thread!

afm, made it to 8:30am without af yet. haha ive been going to the bathroom every single hour to check on things. i have pretty bad cramping on my far right side... almost like its my ovary. not painful... just pressure and an ache like af is about to arrive.


----------



## hopn4baby

Your halarious but yeah I would be going all the time too. Yeah where did all the girls go:-( We need updates and a thread full of BFP! Hopefully they are to busy celebrating so they don't have time to chat!! Well FX for you Taurus. When was AF due again? Have you tested? I don't remember....you could be like me and test everyday...haha (yep crazy ttc lady)


----------



## taurusmom05

hopn- i have tested like 3-4 times now. lol i did NO kind of tracking this cycle. I have an 11-12 day LP and I O between CD 17-21. So if I O'ed on my latest day of CD 21 (which I think I did, bc of fertile cm) I should start today. I tested on 9/9, 9/12 with $ tree tests and 9/14 with a digi...all bfn. BUT it could very well have been too early for any of those. So if she doesnt show today ill be *officially* later than any previous cycle I had...putting me roughly 12dpo. is this making sense? LOL it looks confusing. anyway, ill be testing again tomorrow if she doesnt show!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi all!
Babyo- hope still no side effects from femara. 
Stacey- hi sweetie!! How is it with the kiddos back in school?
Mellissa- I did not get AF back while BFing, but I got Mirena inserted at 8 weeks post partum. I BF for a long time and when I stopped I still had mirena and no AF so i think it was mirena keeping AF away and not BF. Does that make any sense?
Molly- oh my gosh I am cheering for you over here! Please please please NO AF!!!
Hopn- as far as cycle length- maybe just use whatever was normal for you before Mirena as a starting point. Orgasms are good for conceiving and extra lubrication could only help those swimmers, in my opinion. 
As far as figuring out when you are fertile this month, once your period ends start observing your cervical mucus. Generally it goes like this: dry after AF, creamy CM after that, then watery and the best most fertile CM is called egg white. Clear and stretchy like egg whites this comes just before your egg and any time you detect it you should go get busy!!! I hope this is helpful, it is free to check your CM! 

Sorry to anyone I missed, I had a lot to catch up on :)

AFM- I have an appointment on Wednesday. The nausea and food aversions are blissfully over. Now I am hungry All The Time. My NT screening was good, nothing alarming. It was amazing to see the baby in there. I am so excited to find out the gender in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Mellie1988

Lovely to hear from you rainy mama! Glad ur scan went well and that ur nausea is now disappearing! 

X


----------



## sjones1125

Hello Everyone!!!

Molly- wohooo!!! I hope AF stays away!!! I keep looking at your chart every few hours! lol

Liz- How lovely!! I can't wait for you to find out what you're having!

Hopn- I hope your cycles get back to normal after AF is gone! It can be very frustrating when you have no idea what is going on or where you stand! :hugs:

Mellissa- I can't remember if I answered this or not, But my periods have always been screwed up! I have no idea how I even got pregnant twice! Before ttc#3 I never really pay attention to my cycles. 

Mellie- How's it going?

Bbyo- I heard Femara is much better than Clomid (side effect wise) lol. If that's even a word! 

Calesen- How are you doing?

Dreamers- how are you? :hi:

afm- I am so fkn Stressed is crazy, I cant remember if I told you guys but dhs cousin moved in with us..we thought we'd lend her a hand since she just moved from Cali. Thing is she's pregnant, she failed to tell us until after all her shyt was already in our house. I can't stand her. She doesn't help, all she does is eat and sleep. Excuse me but I've been pregnant and as bad as morning sickness was sometimes, I never once sat there and complained about it! not too mention i've had to go through that and take care of a toddler. She just really makes me mad. she's 28 yrs old. So she is not a child..she's a grown ass woman and should be a little more responsible. I'm just hoping she can get her shyt straighten out and get out of my house! I'm sorry to dump this all on you ladies. I just needed to vent! Thanks for reading lol. cycle wise, seems like my temps are gonna start being wacky again. *sigh*


----------



## gardenofedens

That sounds awful Stacey - so sorry you're going through that. And the extra stress isn't good for your ttc#3!! :(

I found out last month that my cousin is going to start TTC soon. As much as I want my Abigail to have a cousin close in age, I Do NOT want my cousin to ever have kids. She's 26, has zero sense of responsibility, doesn't have two pennies to rub together, doesn't work, wants a man who will "take care of her", is with a "doctor" (ultrasound tech) who treats her like dirt and is only with her to keep her as a trophy while he messes around with other women, doesn't know how to do anything for herself, and is the most self-centered person EVER. There's no way she could put a child before herself and she had a terrible childhood with a terrible mother so it isn't like she even has a good role model of how to be a mother. UGH. 

Anyway Stacey, I hope things get sorted out with your DH's cousin soon. Has she found a job so she can get her own place to live? Does she have a plan in place at least?


----------



## sjones1125

I really don't talk to her much, but my sister in law told me how she did ask her when she was going to move out, and her reply was maybe a little before the baby is born or a little after! No flippin way!!! She is getting out before the baby is born. I already told dh she better be finding somewhere to go. She should just move in with her parents. ( which by the way don't want her there either) I hope for her own sake and the baby's she is looking because I don't know how much longer I can stand her. I' m sorry for the baby, but I don't think it's my responsibility to worry about that. I'm sorry if I sound like an awful person.


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't think you do at all. I feel terrible for my cousin's future children as do everyone else in my family but there's nothing we can do about it and it isn't our responsibility. Unfortunately, it's the kids that will suffer. But over-providing for the kids to compensate for the mom's stupidity doesn't help either. That's what happened to my cousin and she ended up just as screwed up as her mom. All she's ever had to do is hold out her hand and my grandmother gives her whatever she asks for because she feels guilty for screwing up with her daughter (my cousin's mom). Now my cousin is 26 and has all the same problems her mom does, maybe even worse.


----------



## sjones1125

That sucks! I lost respect for her when she mentioned abortion. Supposedly it was her dads idea but just the fact that she even took it in consideration, pisses me off! Not to mention she doesn't know who the father is. Just typing about this makes me bloody mad! Ughhh, I pray she gets her life straighten out befOre the baby gets here!


----------



## taurusmom05

WOW. stress city! im so sorry, stacey! i can only imagine how frustrating that would be, on SO many different levels! ugh i hope that gets worked out quickly. will your husband talk to her? how does he feel about it all? mellissa is right, you do NOT need that stress while ttc, either!

mellissa, yikes. she doesnt sound ready at all... and i believe 99% of the time no one is reaaallly "ready", but she doesnt sound like she COULD be a good parent. thats a sticky situation!!!

hopefully both ladies get their lives straightened out, and quick. seems neither have time to spare!

afm, its 8pm...and NO AF. im FREAKING OUT. i feel like i just know she will be here in the morning. these cramps... uhh...i have went to the bathroom every hour ON the hour today check for her, bc it feels like she is r.i.g.h.t. t.h.e.r.e.
im still pretty excited that im the latest ive ever been right now!


----------



## gardenofedens

ooooh Molly, I'm holding out hope for you!! Can't wait to hear how things progress! And I know I don't need to twist your arm to test, but :test: !!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers! What is going on? Have you tested yet??

Molly- I can't wait for morning!

Stacey and mellissa- both of those scenarios are scary and it is definitely the babies I am scared for. 
Stacey- I am with molly and hope your DH will talk to her about when to leave....


----------



## Mellie1988

Stacey I hope your DH talks to her and asks her to find a place, that's not good at all :( sounds like my sister about 5 years ago....she's now had her little boy and she has changed and is a good parent, not fantastic she often goes out and asks anyone and everyone to look after her son etc which really annoys me but yeah she's kind of sorted her life out and managed to get a council house etc but she lived with my mum up until baby was 15 months and did nothing but eat their food, take for granted on tap babysitters....grrr haha! Anyway I hope she is gone soon, I always feel sorry for the kids too :(. 

Eeeeek Molly! Hope AF still doesn't turn up in the morning....when are you going to test?? 

AFM it's my birthday :D 24 today eeeek! I feel old :lol: OH got me an external hard drive (not really a birthday present but something I've wanted to buy for a while!) and we went shopping Friday night but couldn't find anything I wanted so I've still got £50 from him that I can have as and when I see something! Got a bottle of wine from work which I quickly drank last night just incase I can't drink for the next 9 months ;) haha!! 

Going to my mum and dads later and will see all the family aunties uncles etc then off for an all you can eat Indian buffet, yum!!! 

Did an OPK this morning and it has faded since yesterday's one?! But yesterday's wasn't positive either, it looked almost positive...it was with FMU which they say not to use tho so I will try another later before I go out about 1pm, would that be okay?? Would be amazing if I was O'ing on my bday!! Hopefully DTD later and then final time tomorrow night if OH isn't too tired!! Kind of have a good feeling about this cycle. 

Anyway hope your all having good weekends! Im off to open more cards and presents :D 

X x x


----------



## taurusmom05

Cd1


----------



## taurusmom05

ok pity party over here is over. i had a good cry in the shower this morning, lol.

id like to just move on from this now!!!!!!!

i have a LONG work week ahead of me...it will keep me distracted. im back to temping this cycle. my new insurance will start in a few weeks so ill get one more chart in before i go see the midwife again to see what she suggests.

dreamers you just have to get a bfp!! im willing you to be pregnant. lol


----------



## sjones1125

Awww Molly! I'm sorry :( :hugs:

My chart is looking a little strange :/


----------



## gardenofedens

Awwww molly, so sorry hun!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Happy birthday Mellie!!!! :cake: hope it was a good one :wine:


I know it's probably just fluke temps, but I'm praying my temp stays up!! I get my ch's hairs if it does!!! And this would be my first cycle ovulating!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

wow! that's great jones! are you doing something differently?


----------



## sjones1125

Melissa- not really, I started walking last week, I kinds watch what I eat and taking my Metformin. That's pretty much it. But my temps are always wacky so I shouldn't get my hopes up!


----------



## gardenofedens

awww, well then my hopes are up for you! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Molly - Im so sorry AF got you. I know it must be extra hard this month, but a busy week at work should help, and its good to have a plan of attack already for next month

Stacey - I really hope your temps stay up as well, would make for a much shorter cycle!

Mellie - happy birthday! Goodness me, TTC #3 at 24! Makes me feel a bit behind TTC #1 at 32!

Rainy - So glad the scan went well, do you have a pic? Cant believe your already 14 weeks! 

AFM CD 10 today. I caved and started testing yesterday evening. BFN. Im losing hope for this cycle and getting frustrated (no doubt fuelled by PMS), how can it be so bloody hard to get up the duff? This IS ridiculous, every drug addict/alcoholic/unfit mother seems to be able to do it, why cant we??! Rant over. We will have been actively TTC tomorrow for 1 year. I am trying to reduce my disappointment with a plan for next cycle - all out next month - temps, OPKs, no caffeine (the hardest bit!), and following the recipe from my BFP /miscarriage cycle - grapefruit juice and EPO (to increase EWCM) before ovulation, pineapple after (to help implantation).


----------



## Calasen

babydreamers said:


> Molly - Im so sorry AF got you. I know it must be extra hard this month, but a busy week at work should help, and its good to have a plan of attack already for next month
> 
> Stacey - I really hope your temps stay up as well, would make for a much shorter cycle!
> 
> Mellie - happy birthday! Goodness me, TTC #3 at 24! Makes me feel a bit behind TTC #1 at 32!
> 
> Rainy - So glad the scan went well, do you have a pic? Cant believe your already 14 weeks!
> 
> AFM CD 10 today. I caved and started testing yesterday evening. BFN. Im losing hope for this cycle and getting frustrated (no doubt fuelled by PMS), how can it be so bloody hard to get up the duff? This IS ridiculous, every drug addict/alcoholic/unfit mother seems to be able to do it, why cant we??! Rant over. We will have been actively TTC tomorrow for 1 year. I am trying to reduce my disappointment with a plan for next cycle - all out next month - temps, OPKs, no caffeine (the hardest bit!), and following the recipe from my BFP /miscarriage cycle - grapefruit juice and EPO (to increase EWCM) before ovulation, pineapple after (to help implantation).

:hug: we can do this honey and we will get those little beans one way or another!! If need to talk we are all here for you honey XXX


----------



## OperationBbyO

I spoke too soon about those side effects. I have extreme fatigue and hot flashes. 

I basically slept from Saturday afternoon until this morning and I've turned into a toaster oven. No one mentioned fatigue to me. My DH said on Saturday night I was so hot he got up and left our bed, at which point I woke up and turned the air down to 60 and I was still hot! I woke up to him the next day wearing sweat pants and a sweat shirt with the hood pulled over his head and shivering. I was laying on top of the covers wearing nothing and drenched in sweat. Same thing all day yesterday and last night. 

We so need a BFP in this thread. It's been too long. Dreamers, I often have the same feeling, especially about the crazy exW. She is due any day now. Why does she, who lives off welfare and is a horrible human being and mother, get to have yet another child (with no daddy of course) and I can't even manage to have one! I cried about it all weekend. Maybe I should add overly emotional to the list of side effects! lol Until this weekend I didn't care if she was having a kid or not. I rather be childless than be unemployed/fired, living off government aid, have no baby daddy, have no friends, etc. 

My opk was eerily dark for this point in the cycle so I assume I'll O pretty soon. :)


----------



## jcombs35

Well, bfn this morning. Still kinda early, and my chart is still odd, so just gonna wait. AF is due in three days and if she doesn't show up, I'll retest then.


----------



## sjones1125

Nooooo wayyyy!!!! Cross hairs this early in my cycle???!!!! I can't believe it!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- hope you are doing ok today honey. Thinking of you.

Stacey- what a bummer that your temps went down. I hope they go back up!

Dreamers- fingers crossed it was just too early. :hugs: I will post an u/s later when I am at my laptop. 

Mellie- hope it was the best birthday ever !!

Calasen- you have such a lovely attitude toward ttc! I wish I could marry DH again, I remember it was magical.

Babyo- I hope those horrible side effects are a symptom of how much progress is being made by them in your uterus. Maybe DH's sperm will appreciate being in a freezer? :)


----------



## RainyMama

Jcombs- sorry for the BFN, like I said to dreamers, hopefully it is just too early.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz... I still got my ch's!! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Love your crosshairs stacey! Hope your temps stay up so they don't go away!!


----------



## sjones1125

Jcomb-
sorry about the bfn! Youre not out tho!!! FX'd!!!

Bbyo- hope those side effects go away! Or a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woah! Look at those CH! That is awesome Stacey! I hope the meds are doing something. 

I am holding out hope for all our early testers this cycle. It's still early. :) There is plenty of time for a BFP. :)

Rainy--looking forward to seeing your little bean! 

AFM...it's an ovary war zone down there. If the hot flashes don't get me, the ice pick through the abdomen will. In my mind I am producing a monster egg and that is causing all the pain.


----------



## Mellie1988

My boobs are seriously tender today! :shrug: also had a sharp shooting pain in my ovary earlier...did an OPK this evening and my line is fading so I think I may of possibly O'd already and im gonna have a shorter cycle?? Or could of been faded because it was later in the day...think I'm gonna temp next cycle, OPKs are confusing! We got BDing in last night anyway so hopefully we've done enough, doubt we wil BD tonight, I'm knackered today!! 

Yay for CH Stacey, fingers crossed for you! 

BBYo yay for monster eggs lol!! Go get to work! 

Thanks for the birthday wishes by the way, I had the best weekend ever :D got so spoilt and felt like a very lucky lady...feeling soo happy recently, hoping the happiness and luckiness continues and I get my BFP this month!!! 

When's everyone due to test/AF due btw?? keep loosing track!

X


----------



## hopn4baby

Well ladies please help. As most of you know I had Mirena out July 20th and AF showed up 48 days later on Sept. 9th and was pretty heavy. I got sick this morning and felt just weird but AF is just now tappering off. I took 3 test and all faint positives. Anyway I could be pregnant even though I have had a heavy periodthe last 8 days....HELP?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Were you testing up until AF started?


----------



## hopn4baby

yeah they were all negative until the 6th and stopped testing. These are from today as soon as I took them.https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=478961&d=1347909207


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- if your temp goes back up you'll keep your CH's right? Or even if they just stop getting lower? Sometimes fertility friend confuses me....

Mellie- sometimes I would get a near positive OPK followed by a fainter one and then suddenly get an obvious positive. The amount of liquid you've had to drink plus the time of day can affect it for sure. Keep BDing just in case you haven't yet!

Hopn- I have never experienced something like what you are describing, but about 6 weeks after Mirena coming out I had a faint positive pregnancy test, then 2 days later, quite a bit of spotting, a negative pregnancy test and then 2 weeks after my faint positive my temperatures finally dropped and I had AF. All of this to illustrate how strange our bodies behave after Mirena. 

I think you should call your Dr. or midwife and tell them what is going on, maybe they'd like you to come in and figure out what is happening for sure.


----------



## hopn4baby

Yeah I made an appointment for tommorrow!


----------



## Wifey1013

Hello All :wave:

I had my Mirena out on 9/4. I had a "Mirena AF" (very light) on 8/31. If everything went as planned then I am about 3-4 DPO. I was not regular during Mirena, so I'm not sure if my cycle will resume what it was before...hoping so. I always got the AF symptoms every month just never an actual AF.

fx'd that I actually am in the 2WW!! I'm going to hold out and try testing on the 26th. DH leaves town on the 27th so I'd like an answer before he leaves...:haha: 

I have not been charting, using OPK, or temping since I was waiting for AF or BFP to show up this month...ahhhh I'm going crazy :wacko:

Any of you ex-Mirena users have any advice??? Sorry lots of rambling!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My best advice is to be prepared for anything post Mirena! :)


----------



## Wifey1013

Thanks!


----------



## sjones1125

Wifey1013- ditto to what Bbyo said! If I did ovulate 3 days ago, this was my first time ovulating since getting off Mirena in January! You should start charting just to have an idea.

Liz- yeah! If it's lower my ch's will probably disappear :( I have to go for blood work on Friday anyway to get my potassium levels checked. So we'll know for sure if I ovulated( she's doing my cd21 blood work also. 

Hopn- hope you get sOme answers tomorrow!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- I like the "live traffic feed" thingy on your blog. I was wondering at first why it said the name of my town on there. LOL duh!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ha! 

I'll be writing an epic blog of ovary warfare this evening.

I swear the Femara is going to make my ovary squirt out my belly button.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'll be writing an epic blog of ovary warfare this evening.
> 
> I swear the Femara is going to make my ovary squirt out my belly button.

LMAO!! Now that's something to see!!!


----------



## Wifey1013

Should I wait to see if AF shows up next week or just jump in head first now??? I don't even know where to begin with charting....:?:


----------



## sjones1125

Wifey1013 said:


> Should I wait to see if AF shows up next week or just jump in head first now??? I don't even know where to begin with charting....:?:

Ahhh, yeah. You should probably just wait for af and start the first day then. Just click on my chart and it will take you to ff. you can sign up there. It gives you a tour of how to use it and what you need to do.


----------



## Wifey1013

sjones1125 said:


> Wifey1013 said:
> 
> 
> Should I wait to see if AF shows up next week or just jump in head first now??? I don't even know where to begin with charting....:?:
> 
> Ahhh, yeah. You should probably just wait for af and start the first day then. Just click on my chart and it will take you to ff. you can sign up there. It gives you a tour of how to use it and what you need to do.Click to expand...

Great!! Thank you!!!


----------



## sjones1125

You're welcome! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Well so much for that !! Ch's gone :(


----------



## gardenofedens

awwww, so sorry stacey!! :(


----------



## sjones1125

I should've known better than getting my hopes up :( . I'll give it a few more days. If nothing, I'll start provera. I don't plan on having a long cycle!


----------



## gardenofedens

When do you get to meet with someone about getting your cycles on track? It seems like starting provera over and over may just mess with them even more since your body doesn't have the opportunity to work itself out without hormones, right? I don't know anything about Provera but I hope you get things working soon!!


----------



## sjones1125

I know, I know the Metformin should be helPing with getting my cycles back to normal. She said to give it 3 months to start working. I think it's been two months or so. I'm fixing to change doctors. When I get an appointment I will ask him/her tO run tests again, and do an US also.


----------



## OperationBbyO

~Shakes fist at gone CHs~

Your body will cooperate or I will make it cooperate!


----------



## gardenofedens

:haha:


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> ~Shakes fist at gone CHs~
> 
> Your body will cooperate or I will make it cooperate!

LOL!!! Please make it!!! :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies,

Please keep my new niece in your thoughts. I haven't heard anything about why she is so hooked up to all this but just saw this pic posted on Facebook...


Callina Anne, born 9/17/2012 @ 9:47 pm 4 lbs 5 ounces

I'm assuming she must have been early. They don't live around here so we only recently found out she was pregnant and they didn't know when she was due.

Yet another "oops" baby for SIL who can't be bothered to spend time with her other two girls. (UGH)


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww poor little baby!! Hope she makes a speedy recovery 

Xxxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've had enough of the oopsies lately. Crazo exW who had no baby daddy, is unemployed, living on welfare, and demanding baby items from my DH b/c if he doesn't give them to her she can't meets my SS's needs (food, clothing, shelter <--her words, not mine) is about to give birth any day. Her due date was today. That's just what she needs, another kid!


----------



## sjones1125

Mellissa- praying she gets better soon!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I've had enough of the oopsies lately. Crazo exW who had no baby daddy, is unemployed, living on welfare, and demanding baby items from my DH b/c if he doesn't give them to her she can't meets my SS's needs (food, clothing, shelter <--her words, not mine) is about to give birth any day. Her due date was today. That's just what she needs, another kid!

Yea, oops babies drive me crazy...although....my baby bro and I were both oops babies so....


----------



## sjones1125

Made my appointment! Oct 16th! That's the earliest I could get in...I think I'll just hold off on the Provera and see what happens.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I am willing for you to ovulate! You ovaries shall not defy me!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- i wish I was that optimistic!!! I've been feeling a lil crampy today. Could be from all the walking I've been doing in the am. I haven't felt this tired in a while, I Took a 2 hr nap!!! I hope my ovaries listen to you!!! I'll owe you big time! :p


----------



## aterreri654

Hello all! 

My name is Abby and I just had my mirena removed at the beginning of August... I had a small amount of withdrawl bleeding/ spotting for 2 days after removal. About a week or so after that, I had what I thought was a light period lasting approx 4 days (honestly I'm embarrassed to say I didn't do a very good job of writing down actual dates.... 100% regretting that bad decision now)... 

I had the mirena for 2 1/2 years and becides the first few months, never had a period. Before mirena my periods had been regular ever since I was like 11 years old. I am currently 26 years old and trying to conceive my first baby. It's now september 18 and I have yet to have a "real" period... I know it's WAY early to start worrying, but after countless hours researching pregnancy after mirena, I can't help but be nervous and discouraged and a little angry at the misinformation given to me regarding being able to conceive right away after removal. 

I was hoping it would be ok with you all if I joined this forum. I actually spent all day yesterday reading your past posts (I know I'm a complete dork lol) and I would really like to be a part. I have to say that I have the utmost respect for all you women and since this is my first time trying to conceive, I was hoping it might be helpful also. 

To be honest, I'm not really sure where to start on my journey. Should I start temping even though I havent had a period yet? And what about the ovulation test kits? Do I need to wait till I have a period before using them? I really am at a loss (especially since this is my first time even trying for a baby and especially because I have yet to get my period :-( )... Should I be BDing now just in case? 

Any advice or "point in the right direction" would be so appreciated. I want to say thank you so much for your help in advance and I am very much so looking forward to getting to know you all!!

xxoo
AbbyRuth


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome AbbyRuth! This is the best group of ladies for support!!! I would start temping, just to have an idea of what's goIng on. Do you remember when your actual 4 days of light flOw started? You could go to fertility friend and start there. I'm not as good with the advice as the others lol. Hopefully your cycles get back to normal! I've been ttc for 8 months now and haven't ovulated once :cry: opk's don't work for me it seems. You can try them tho. Amazon sells them by the batch and at a good price. 

--it's 8:30 pm and I have some egg white cm!!!! I am so excited!!!! Lol


----------



## sjones1125

Oh, i just saw you don't remember dates. I guess you'll have to wait for af to start. Sorry I'm not much help :(


----------



## gardenofedens

hi abby, I have to keepthis brief since I'm on my phone and I apologize in advance for spelling errors! Anyway, everyone is different. My bff from high school conceived her first month after removal. I had monthly af the whole last year I had mirena and my cycles continued afterward but it still took nine cycles to conceive.and when I did, I had low progesterone. Other ladies on here can explain the ttc issues they've had as well. You could ntnp til af comes just bd ever other day or you could get serious right away and start temping. If you go that route, join fertility friend.com and/or buy the book Taking Charge Of Your Fertility it was a fantastic resource.

Anyway, best of luck to you and welcome to the board!!


----------



## babydreamers

Welcome Abby - good luck! I personally would just have fun random baby dancing this month until you get af. definately sign up for fertilityfriend.com - they will send you about 20 lessons teaching you all the important bits of ttc - I was so excited at the start of TTC I loved getting the emails (turns out your not the only dork!) 

Melissa - my thoughts are with your gorgeous baby neice who I am sure will pull through just fine.

Stacey - so sorry your CH's disappeared (((HUGS))) I can't see how your ovaries have any choice but to obey the omnipotent BabyO

Operation - what an image! Ovaries bursting out of your belly button! You are hilarious

AFM - I spent Tuesday at work in a huff because it was the 1 year anniversary of starting to TTC and of course BFN that morning. I was surrounded by pregnant women and feeling very sorry for myself! Boobs got sore on the drive home from work and so of course i had to POAS - Im pretty sure its a BFP, very faint again, but same result with every test so far. Im trying not to get excited after the last time - Im telling myself it doesnt really count until we see a heart beat, but its hard not to get carried away :)

So now I've got our BFP run started again Im hoping we'll get a few in the next month :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Omg dreamers!!! Congrats! Please please stick little bean!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi Abby, welcome to our little thread! 

In Melissa, 24 and TTC #3 with my fiancé! Had my mirena removed 30th July so this is our first proper month of trying, I've attempted to use OPKs this cycle but I couldn't really pin point O with it, I think I am 2dpo now? 

I would suggest NTNP until your AF arrives, hopeully it won't be long!! 

Good luck 

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Eeeek congrats dreamers!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Calasen

Dreamers did you just sneak in with a :bfp: ???????

I soo hope you did darling!!!


----------



## aterreri654

Congrats Dreamers!!! That's great! 

And I just want to say thank you to everyone for making me feel so welcome and for your advice. Out of curiosity... Is it possible to O and not get AF? I swear multiple times now I've had EWCM and I know that can be due to a surge in estrogen, but I was just wondering if it's possible to O and not have AF....

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day  

Xxoo


----------



## OperationBbyO

EEEEKKKK! Dreamers!! BFP!!! :D Woo hoo!!!!

Abby--I'm on cycle 1 billion post Mirena removal. I would go ahead and start temping no matter where you are in the cycle. I wish I would have started immediately but I waited like 6 or 7 cycles to start. It's such useful information. TCOYF is also a great book. I picked up a used copy for $3 and I've read it cover to cover twice. :) It's soooo helpful and even has picture of CM so you know what you're dealing with! :haha:

AFM...anybody think my temp rise today could be an O rise? I know it didn't go above what my coverline would be but it's still a pretty big jump. Still no + opk but it was really close the last two days and then today was very faint.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Meant to add, if you O you will have AF but you can have AF and not O. Awesome huh?


----------



## LVnMommy

Congrats dreamers. You deserve it!


----------



## sjones1125

Congrats Dreamers!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bbyo- could be, maybe a slOw rise this cycle? Didnt you have a
Cycle where you had at + OPK the day after your rise?


----------



## aterreri654

Thanks bbyo.... And ya that's pretty frecking awesome lol..

Hope everyone's doing well today  

xxoo


----------



## RainyMama

Welcome Abby Ruth-I don't see why you can't start temping now. Temping and charting offer so much valuable info, as Babyo said. DO IT!

DREAMERS
OH
MY 
GOSH
Congratulations! I am beyond excited for you! I am SOO happy! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:

Babyo- certainly could be, but I would still keep peeing on sticks and doing the deed just in case. :)

Mellissa- thinking of your niece, hope she can go home sooner than later!


----------



## sjones1125

If I get a little patch of egg white after going # 2 would you mark it as that on your chart? Even if it's a tiny bit?


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd evening ladies! 

Question for you all...I'm thinking of starting temping...could I do that from tomorrow? Mainly just to get a feel for how it works anaybe it will show what happens to my temps in lead up to AF or BFP?? 

Also exciting news from me, off to book our wedding venue tomorrow for 24th May 2014, excitingggg!! :cloud9: need to get a ticker I think!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Definitely Mellie!!! Ohhhh how fun!!! Don't forget to link your chart also, we love stalking charts and other journals :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Update on niece...made it through surgery for a blocked gi tract, will remain in nicu for a few weeks longer...

Congrats on your upcoming wedding mellie!

Abby, maybe your body geared up to o giving you ewcm but wasnt successful yet so thats why af hasn't arrived? I know my body gears up for a long time before I ovulate because I always had 3-4 days of dark strong positive opks before my temp rise.


----------



## babydreamers

Abby - Only one way you can O and not get AF - if your preggers! But you can certainly get AF but not ovulate.

Mellie - How exciting, loved planning my wedding, bet your having a great time! And if you want to start temping straight away no better time than tomorrow, you do need to wake around the same time every morning and take your temp as soon as you wake to get as accurate chart as possible. I struggled with getting a clear pattern, as am a shift worker (I think you said you are too?) In which case you can still temp, just take your temp as soon as you wake after the same number of hours sleep every day/night. 

Operation - I agree, could be the start of a slow riser, keep BDing, I think were going to have to wait for a few days to know for sure. FX'd'

Stacey - definately chart that EWCM, thats pretty much the only time I see my EWCM

AFM - Thanks ladies, really trying not to get too carried away as I was so devastated last time. But I will be trying anything and everything possible to keep this little bean healthy. Have a book to read today on preventing MC and Id appreciate any words of wisdom. On my side, I dont have the stress of my professional exams that I had last time, Im hoping that will make all the difference :)


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I agree with dreamers, and had a similar experience.

Mellie- can't wait to hear all about your wedding plans!

Dreamers- I am sending lots of sticky vibes your way. I think everything will be just fine. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Dreamers, has your progesterone level been checked? I only ask since that seems to be quite a common problem after mirena...


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Gardens - 
No, I havent seen by doctor yet, but the last pregnancy was a missed abortion so my body was inappropriately holding on to a non-viable pregnancy and I had to have a D&C. I assume if progesterone is low, you should have a proper miscarriage?


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks all! Going to meet the lady next Weds at our venue to discuss and put deposit down! :D Should keep my mind off TTC and stop me stressing so much! :lol: 

Well its just me and DS at home and I have a list longer than my arm of housework that needs to be done but I appear to be sat on BnB doing NOTHING! I have zero motivation today and feel abit blah....back at work tomorrow though and have a friend coming over at 1 so I really need to get a wriggle on!! 

Oh and I stupidly forgot to take thermometer to bed with me so didn't end up temping this am lol! Think I might just start on CD1 (if I get to there anyway ;) PMA! ) 

Dreamers - I have everything crossed for you, have you booked in with the Dr/Midwife yet? or tested again? 

x


----------



## gardenofedens

No idea....mine was tested at 18dpo and came back at 8 so it had been high enough to sustain until then but it's apparently supposed to be above 20 by then to sustain the pregnancy so I was put on a supplement til 10weeks


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I thought maybe I O'd yesterday but now I don't think so. My opks keep getting lighter. I didn't think Femara would give a false + opk. 

The hubs promised we would keep BDing every day until I for sure O. He's such a good hubby! :)


----------



## sjones1125

BByo- such a good hubby! It seems a little early for you to Ovulate tho. how's your ovaries? :)

afm- same ole, same ole. I am slowly giving up :(. This is sooo frustrating!


----------



## gardenofedens

never give up!!

were your cycles crazy before mirena too?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I should ovulate between CD 10 and CD 14 according to the RE. Today is CD 12 and my opks are getting lighter. 

I hate my body again.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- you could still get a positive tomorrow. Hang in there! Your body might not behave the way it normally would since you are taking femara, but that's the idea, right? The way your body had been behaving on its own wasn't cutting it!

Stacey- you hang in there too sweetie!

Mellie- did you get anything done? :)


----------



## sjones1125

Melissa- they really weren't. But I never really cared :(.

BByo- ch's!!!! Wohooo!

Me- nada lol


----------



## gardenofedens

You have kids already tho, right? So you didn't have trouble conceiving before? Were you officially trying like you are now? I wish there was a magic cure for everyone. Our that getting pregnant was as easy as they tell us in high school! You just have to have sex once and BAM, you will have a baby nine months later!


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah, and I never had a issue trying to get pregnant. Maybe it all started when I got Mirena?


----------



## babydreamers

Go BabyO! Great temp rise - did you ever get a positive OPK? Most months I assume I missed the peak (even this month) as it would fade in and out but never quite get fully positive

Stacy - Can you remember how long your cycles were before the mirena? I hope ovulation hurries up and happens, and you get some BD in just before. 

Garden - I totally agree, getting pregnant should not be this hard!


----------



## Mellie1988

TWW is soooooo boring :coffee: 

How is everyone? Whats everyone upto this weekend? 

I'm currently at work, finish at 1pm then i'm going to snuggle up on the sofa and read my kindle for a while I think...its soooo cold today here, I may even get back into my pjs lol!! 
Sunday we are off to a 3rd birthday party at a farm :cloud9: it sounds so cute, you get to see all the animals, feed the sheep with bottles, the kids get to go on a tractor ride and then they have some dinner in a barn! 

Oooh and i'm so sad that i'm soo loking forward to Xfactor (UK) bootcamp is on tonight hehe 

AFM TTC wise, yep just in TWW, around 4DPO I think, no major symptoms just yet, apart from peeing more? Hmm! 

x


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- I remember they were pretty long, If my husband(bf then) hadn't gotten me the pregnancy test I wouldn't have known I was pregnant. I honestly thought I wasn't going to be able to have kids and didn't take care of myself when I was going out with the husband. lol.They got better after I had my son. and It took me about 4 months to get pregnant with my daughter. Then I got the IUD and didn't have a period for the whole 3 years that I was on it. Hopefully my new Doctor will do more for me that the previous one was willing to.

- weird temp dip today, It was taken at 4:15, I usually temp at 5 am. got up to pee after and then went back to sleep, woke up at 5:37 and my temp was 97.7 then, SO now I have no idea which to use! The 97.3 was the first temp and with more hours of sleep.


----------



## gardenofedens

That would be a pretty good o dip! Hope your temp spikes tomorrow!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So do you guys honestly think that was O? My temps are still in the 96s and barely at the cover line. I never got a positive opk but I'm still doing them. 

It doesn't make any sense at all. I'm going to have to email the RE with my chart and ask what he thinks and when I should take the progesterone.


----------



## sjones1125

BBYo- It doesn't really look like you did. your temps have always been in the 97's. Maybe not a strong O? Are you going to the Progesterone? Did the RE get back to you? WIth that dip today and EWCM maybe you're gearing up to?


----------



## RainyMama

Mellie- hope the frequent urination is a good sign!

Stacey- I am eager for you to see a new dr. Your deserve some answers!!

Babyo- maybe you are gearing up to ov. Your temp dip today looks promising, hopefully your temp will rise a good bit tomorrow. :)

Dreamers- how are you? Any spotting? Feeling ok?

AFM- I tried to upload the u/s pic the other day but had some major technical issues. I will try again today. We have been super busy, most of the time I find to read and post on BnB is with my phone.
I have been feeling pretty fantastic physically, but incredibly irritable yesterday. Hope I didn't hurt any loved ones! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

We are going to keep BD every day. We missed Friday bc we were so exhausted. I will email the RE tomorrow and ask when to take the progesterone. I should have the most awesome O ever with femara so I think FF is wrong.


----------



## babydreamers

Hi everyone - 
BabyO - I agree, it would be very early to ovulate at cd 10, I think its more likely your getting your ovulation dip now (BD!) and will see the rise tomorrow, FF will probably change your CHs after that - its happened a couple of times to me. 

Stacy - I hope your new doctor has some great ideas for you, is the metformin supposed to bring on ovulation? Or stabilise your cycles? 

Rainy - great to hear your feeling well, apart from the moodiness yesterday! Would love to see the ultrasound.

AFM - No spotting so far thank goodness, I feel ok. Went to the reef yesterday and had a lovely day with hubby, swimming, fishing, relaxing. I think Im going to need a lot of distraction as Im completely obsessed with the pregnancy, avoiding risks and eating healthy. Its going to drive me nuts waiting for the 1st appointment, Ill try and schedule it today. Its basically feels like an extended TWW waiting to find out if this pregnancy is a go-er or not!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> BBYo- It doesn't really look like you did. your temps have always been in the 97's. Maybe not a strong O? Are you going to the Progesterone? Did the RE get back to you? WIth that dip today and EWCM maybe you're gearing up to?

Really disappointed you didn't have a much higher temp today!!



RainyMama said:


> Mellie- hope the frequent urination is a good sign!
> 
> Stacey- I am eager for you to see a new dr. Your deserve some answers!!
> 
> Babyo- maybe you are gearing up to ov. Your temp dip today looks promising, hopefully your temp will rise a good bit tomorrow. :)
> 
> Dreamers- how are you? Any spotting? Feeling ok?
> 
> AFM- I tried to upload the u/s pic the other day but had some major technical issues. I will try again today. We have been super busy, most of the time I find to read and post on BnB is with my phone.
> I have been feeling pretty fantastic physically, but incredibly irritable yesterday. Hope I didn't hurt any loved ones! :)

Can't believe you're already an orange! So glad you're feeling well; hope you have more great days than irritable days!



OperationBbyO said:


> We are going to keep BD every day. We missed Friday bc we were so exhausted. I will email the RE tomorrow and ask when to take the progesterone. I should have the most awesome O ever with femara so I think FF is wrong.

I agree with dreamers that you're gearing up to ov now. Fingers crossed for a temp spike tomorrow!



babydreamers said:


> Hi everyone -
> BabyO - I agree, it would be very early to ovulate at cd 10, I think its more likely your getting your ovulation dip now (BD!) and will see the rise tomorrow, FF will probably change your CHs after that - its happened a couple of times to me.
> 
> Stacy - I hope your new doctor has some great ideas for you, is the metformin supposed to bring on ovulation? Or stabilise your cycles?
> 
> Rainy - great to hear your feeling well, apart from the moodiness yesterday! Would love to see the ultrasound.
> 
> AFM - No spotting so far thank goodness, I feel ok. Went to the reef yesterday and had a lovely day with hubby, swimming, fishing, relaxing. I think Im going to need a lot of distraction as Im completely obsessed with the pregnancy, avoiding risks and eating healthy. Its going to drive me nuts waiting for the 1st appointment, Ill try and schedule it today. Its basically feels like an extended TWW waiting to find out if this pregnancy is a go-er or not!

How far along are you now? Hope you can confirm a hb soon. :flower:

Anyone heard from Molly?


----------



## babydreamers

hi gardens, Im just barely pregnant at 4+2 weeks
Ive just called the doctor and they cant get me in until 8+3 weeks, and then there is only one appt when DH is working :( otherwise I have to wait until 10 weeks! It seems so far away. I guess Im just going to have to be patient (that will be a first!) but either way I really would like DH to be there. Its going to be very hard alone


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow! That's going to be a LONG wait! What can we do to help?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My egg has arrived!! More later when I'm not in my phone. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Calasen

Operation - Go get it!!!! :)

Dreamers - So happy for you and totally get the need to be "extra careful" esp given your history! Keeping all but my legs crossed for you that this bean stays put :)

AFM - just got back from Dr's AF still missing, started 100mg of Clomid today - will wait and hope :) 
Also have been super busy starting up a little venture to try to give me some purpose back in life :) (watch this space :) )


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> My egg has arrived!! More later when I'm not in my phone. &#65533;&#65533;

Wooohoooo!!!! Get to work!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen said:


> Operation - Go get it!!!! :)
> 
> Dreamers - So happy for you and totally get the need to be "extra careful" esp given your history! Keeping all but my legs crossed for you that this bean stays put :)
> 
> AFM - just got back from Dr's AF still missing, started 100mg of Clomid today - will wait and hope :)
> Also have been super busy starting up a little venture to try to give me some purpose back in life :) (watch this space :) )


Bahaha everything but legs!!!! LOL


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen that totally cracked me up! lololol

Here's is my monthly "my body is so weird" report. I did an opk at 6:00 am Monday morning and it was really negative. There was hardly even a second line. We then traveled and flew home all day. At midnight when we got home I did another opk and it was +! I made DH BD even though we were exhausted. This morning it was negative again and I had the temp rise.

I thought the opk was supposed to go + 36 hours before O. Does this mean I O'd sometime yesterday since I got the temp rise or sometime last night?


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea!!! Go babyo go!!

Fingers crossed the clomid works for you calasen!!

Unrelated to ttc, but dh and I are meeting with a lender tomorrow to see about getting preapproved for a mortgage. We are renting right now and really want to buy while prices are so low. Two our three bedroom homes in our area sell for $700k and up...but there are a ton of homes being short sold so fingers crossed we can qualify for something! I found a house I really love in a great quiet little neighborhood with lots of other kids so I'm really really hoping!!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- glad to hear the doc has given you more Clomid. What kind of venture?? Sounds exciting!

Babyo- I woke up this morning and after I scarfed down yogurt and granola like a beast the second thing I did was check your chart.
I think you ovulated in the middle of the night. Yay Babyo's body!

Dreamers- that is so long! But, it sounds scary to go to the appointment alone. What will you do?

Mellissa- I was so happy to see the orange! :)
Hope you get the house you want. Those sounds like some very expensive homes!


----------



## babydreamers

BabyO - I would say some time last night, so you got your BD in just in time! Did you dtd in the couple of days beforehand? I think I conceived BDing 2 days prior to O each time so far

Calasen - Thanks, but yes, maybe cross your fingers and not your legs! I will cross my legs that the clomid works for me as Im way too scared to BD anyway!

Gardens - good luck with the pre-approval! How exciting! I love house hunting, have even be viewing houses recently -supposed to be staying where we are mortgage very affordable, and paying it off, but sure is tempting to upgrade while house prices are low

AFM- I think Im going to need a LOT of distraction. Im going to try and relax, as this may not even be the pregnancy to stick, Im going to completely nuts if I stay this highly strung, miscarry and have to start again. So Im starting to meditate. But I cant wait to have a bump, yesterday I brought a belly band and a maternity tankini on sale (?!), Oh and a pregnancy yoga DVD.


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I'm 7DPo today and I fainted earlier :blush: cut my finger opening a tin of beans and the sight of blood made me go all funny!! I had to lay on the floor with my finger in the air while my lovely OH cleaned my finger and bandaged me up...I was seeing black spots, sweating and feeling so so sick and blacked out for say 30 seconds....feeling a tad silly now but hoping it may be a preg sign?! :lol: 


X


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers--I do a lot of stuff with scent to relax and then I blog (and I haven't updated that thing so I need to do that.) I also bake. It's relaxing and you get to eat what you make at the end. You could totally use the "eat for two" excuse to bake.

woo hoo! The orange! We need a baby bump picture! 

We got in plenty of BDing. The only day we took off was on Friday and that might not be a bad thing since DH has low morphology. We even woke up and BD again this morning just in case the egg was still alive. So Thursday night, Saturday night, Sunday night, Monday morning. We used PreSeed every time and I have been taking a baby aspirin this time too. 

Hopefully we got enough little swimmers in there!


----------



## Mellie1988

Sounds gd BBYO, good luck!! 

X


----------



## sjones1125

Sounds good Bbyo!!!

Mellissa- that sounds awesome! Hope it all works out for you guys!!!.

Afm- well went for blood work today. My new doctor also called in an order for blood work! Not sure if it just has to be done for every new patient. Makes me excited tho.

And I bought myself the new iPhone LOL! So I've been playing with my new toy all afternoon long!


----------



## sjones1125

Mellie1988 said:


> Well I'm 7DPo today and I fainted earlier :blush: cut my finger opening a tin of beans and the sight of blood made me go all funny!! I had to lay on the floor with my finger in the air while my lovely OH cleaned my finger and bandaged me up...I was seeing black spots, sweating and feeling so so sick and blacked out for say 30 seconds....feeling a tad silly now but hoping it may be a preg sign?! :lol:
> 
> 
> X

Hope that's a good sign!!!! FX!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Mellie--oh gosh! I missed your post. Hope you are ok now! :)

Jones--how goes the metformin?


----------



## babydreamers

OperationBbyO said:


> Dreamers--I do a lot of stuff with scent to relax and then I blog (and I haven't updated that thing so I need to do that.) I also bake. It's relaxing and you get to eat what you make at the end. You could totally use the "eat for two" excuse to bake.
> 
> woo hoo! The orange! We need a baby bump picture!
> 
> We got in plenty of BDing. The only day we took off was on Friday and that might not be a bad thing since DH has low morphology. We even woke up and BD again this morning just in case the egg was still alive. So Thursday night, Saturday night, Sunday night, Monday morning. We used PreSeed every time and I have been taking a baby aspirin this time too.
> 
> Hopefully we got enough little swimmers in there!

Babyo- Sounds like your in with a great chance this month! :happydance: Good luck good luck good luck! Come on another BFP! I do like baking, and of course Ive got my sewing. I do keep finding myself on the internet though!

Mellie - Oh dear, you poor thing! Does sound promising though! When will you test? (Im a terrible serial POASer)


----------



## gardenofedens

RainyMama said:


> Mellissa- I was so happy to see the orange! :)
> Hope you get the house you want. Those sounds like some very expensive homes!

They aren't anything special...just the area we live in unfortunately. It's completely ridiculous. We could move three hours south and get the same house for about $150K. Or 30 min closer to the coast from us and they go for over 2 million. So 700K is a steal! lol. Sometimes I hate living in CA! This is the one we are hoping to get...it's 3bd, 3 bth, 2100 sq ft. We are currently renting a 950 sq ft 2 bed, 1 bth so it would be a huge jump in size!

https://p.rdcpix.com/v02/lc37ee243-m0x.jpg

Mellie-Hope your finger is ok!

Too bad we're not all in the same country. It would be fun to help Dreamers to relax or keep preoccupied by doing a baked goods or sewn/knitted good exchange! I've never shipped internationally though and I assume it's pretty pricey?


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Mellie--oh gosh! I missed your post. Hope you are ok now! :)
> 
> Jones--how goes the metformin?

The only thing that changed is the mid cycle spotting. Other than that nothing has changed, no ovulation yet. *sigh*


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks girls....a girl I work with thinks I need to go to a and e, my finger keeps busting open :shock: 

Think I'm gonna start testing Saturday!! Excited for this month


----------



## OperationBbyO

Ummm.....slight temp drop and another positive opk. 

My body is so weird.


----------



## babydreamers

Gardens - house looks lovely. Great idea, I just made chocolate brownies, not sure what kind of state they would be in by the time they got to you! Probably not pleasant!

Mellie - oh dear, doesnt sound good! Looking forward to Saturday then

Stacey - hold in there, looks like from your previous charts when you have ovulated its been more like CD 28 - you poor thing! 

Operation - odd, not sure what to make of that, except that you should probably BD again just in case! I had similar once or twice (OPK +, -, +), makes it very difficult to interpret. I was about to give up on OPKs when I ran out again as they seemed to be causing more confusion than anything else


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- could you be ovulating again? 

Dreamers- I wish!!!! All those cycles ended with provera. I haven't ovulated once in the past 8 months I've been off Mirena. The only reason I get high temps which make is seem like I ovulated is because of the progesterone :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

We are going to keep BD every single day until I know I O'd for sure. I usually O on CD 18, which is tomorrow. We will not stop until that little egg has popped out of there! I think my body is really gearing up this time. I've had lots of weird pressure down there. 

maybe it's gas!! hahahaha


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay babyo, love your crosshairs!

Sorry to see your temp went down a bit stacy. 

How are you doing dreamers? And rainy?

Mellie, is your finger better?

Calasen, when do we get to hear more about your big venture? Or did I miss it?

Still curious how taurus is doing...

And I wish gingerfaerie and purplepanda would update. I think they should have delivered by now. Lucy, if you are out there lurking, hope you are doing well too!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- do you think you ovulated on cd15? The second positive opk is confusing. Either way, great to see your temp up now. This cycle looks good!

Dreamers- I love your ticker! I am sending lots of loving thoughts and sticky dust your way constantly. Hope you are taking very very good care of yourself. Is DH supportive? He must be scared, too.

Stacey- I am so eager to hear what the new doc will recommend for you. 

Mellissa- that house looks perfect for a family. :)
I remember now that you live in the bay area, that explains the cost! 

I am feeling ok. Sorry I suck at posting ultrasounds. I am in front of a computer at work all day and by the time I get home I don't think to use my laptop.
I am so excited for the anatomy scan I am going a little crazy!! 3 weeks to go! I hope hubby realizes the shopping that will commence once we know the gender! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, at least you are waiting til after your anatomy scan! I started shopping for both genders as soon as we started ttc. The good thing was separating the cost over 18 months by the time Abigail arrived and I have a bunch for a future son too. The downside is I have so many clothes from newborn to 2t, that I have to really hold back on shopping now which is so difficult!!

The meeting with the lender didn't go as well as I'd hoped. I'll put more details in my journal instead of clogging up the ttc board.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Here's my opk from this morning. Would you guys count this as positive? I am so confused!!!
 



Attached Files:







download 1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gardenofedens

I think it's pretty close but not quite as dark as the control line....


----------



## OperationBbyO

Then I shall say it's negative! 

I still have no idea when I ovulated. I'm going to start progesterone CD 20 or 21.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea those two dips make it hard to tell. Hopefully your temps over the next two days will make it more obvious. I had that in one of my cycles too...two dips back to back like that...


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry to hear it didnt go well at the lenders GardensOfEdens :( :hugs:

BbyO - OPKs confuse me so much, I think just keep at the BDing in hope that you catch eggy soon!! 

Can't remember who asked, but my finger still keeps busting open and the tip of my finger feels really numb, I don't know if it has gotten infected? Boooh! :( Feeling very sorry for myself as its on my left hand, the hand that I use to write, open things etc and I keep going to press laptop keys with it...rather annoying!! Oh well, sure I will live! 

8/9DPO today and i've had ALOT of stretchy EWCM today TMI but I constantly feel very wet! Not sure if its a good or bad thing....nearly caved this afternoon and did a test but pee was way too diluted anyway so decided against it! Hoping to hold out until Saturday although I think I may cave Friday! 

x


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- lovely crosshairs! 

Mellie- I hope your finger gets better! Maybe your just now ovulating?

Mellissa- sorry it didn't go to we'll :(

Liz- cant wait to see pics!!!

Afm- same, nothing has changed. I got a little excited yesterday, I was having some pinching like pains on my left, but no temp rise! :(


----------



## babydreamers

Sorry about your disappointment with the house Gardens (((HUGS)))

Stacey - oh, sorry, saw the cross hairs, that sucks! Really hoping this cycle will be different for you

Rainy - bet your so excited about going shopping! Soooo many gorgeous clothes to choose from!

AFM - Im OK, still impatient. DH is very supportive but cautious, he knows it can happen again and is so practical, wish I could think like him. He basically doesnt think about it, and is happy to wait for the ultrasound before he even starts. I SO wish I could do that!


----------



## Mellie1988

Well ladies, I caved and tested thisorning...... 



BFP!!!! :D soooo happy!!! Thanks for all your help and support, sorry if was such a short stay and I didn't get to know you all more!! 

X


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Mellie!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats!


----------



## sjones1125

Congrats!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks girls 

X x x


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats mellie!

Babyo- did you start your progesterone supplement or is that a natural temp? Very nice and high either way :)


----------



## sjones1125

Would you guys consider this a positive? It was with 2nd morning urine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think it looks positive!


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Liz! It was right at 5 mins


----------



## gardenofedens

sure looks positive to me!


----------



## amanda143

i'm new to this and was just wondering if anybody can talk to me about getting pregnant.i'm a newly wed and i love kids but i don't have any and my husband and i are trying.I'm a little upset because i don't think i can have kids so if someone on here would please take the time to talk to me and be my friend i would really appriciate it.Thank you if you read this :) amanda143 God bless all of you !!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Amanda and welcome! Congrats on your marriage! This is a wonderful and supportive group of ladies on here. Have you recently had the Mirena IUD removed? How long have you been trying? Why do you think you can't get pregnant?


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey = positive!

Amanda - welcome, why dont you think you can get pregnant? You'll get loads of advise here, how long have you been trying and what have you been doing so far

Taurus ???


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations Mellie!


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome Amanda!!! I would start by charting. That way you could see if you're ovulating or not and then go from there. You could go to fertility friend and get an account. Were you on the Mirena?


Afm- no temp rise :( . Maybe it was just a random positive! I did one this am and it was negative.


----------



## babydreamers

you might still get the temp rise tomorrow - opks say you could ovulate anywhere between 24 and 48 hours after the positive. Id get some BDing quick if you havent already!


----------



## sjones1125

Hopefully I get a spike! 

Bbyo- nice temps!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I woke up at hr earlier than my normal temping time. The other was 97.8. I didn't get out of bed or anything tho. Just turned around and went back to sleep. An hr later my alarm goes off and I temp again and it's 98. I think I'll go with that and see what tomorrows is. 

Hope you gals are having a good weekend!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've gone from reptile to molten lava this cycle!! I have been sick so I thought it may be a fever induced temp but I certainly was fever free this morning and it went up even more!! Crazy! I guess the femara + progesterone did something. 

Does anybody know if a cold will stop implantation? I enter prime implantation range tomorrow but I wonder if my cold killed my chances this cycle?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Jones--I think you should ask for some clomid and end this crazy bbt roller coaster!! Lol every time I look at your chart my eyes start crossing. Haha :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Jones, I hope your temp continues to rise so you get ch!

Babyo, holy mackerel! Your temp is through the roof!! I hope it's a good sign! As for the fever thing, I don't know. I'd have to go back and check my old cycles but I think it's interesting that you had a double ovulation dip during a cycle with a fever. I think mine was like that too. Now you are making me curious!! I can't look at my old charts on my phone though so will have to remember later on my laptop...


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- you are roasting!! Lol

Oh I hope so Mellissa!!!!!


-- I have been having chunks of ewcm!!! I wonder is its just af starting soon. I don't feel bloated tho. But I've had a headache all day!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I was feeling very yucky with a cold and yeast infection when I would've been implanting. 
Stacey- I sure hope you get your crosshairs. 
I have been hoping for clomid for you, too.
Calasen- did AF ever show?


----------



## gardenofedens

So quiet in here ladies! How was everyone's weekend?

BabyO - Not liking the downward trend of your temps the past couple days. Are you feeling better at least?

Stacey - Was really hoping to see a temp spike after your dip and all the ewcm you mentioned. :(

Calasen - how are things going for you?

Dreamers - Still keeping preoccupied? Here's hoping the next three weeks FLY by...for you! Not for me. I go back to school AND work in 3 weeks. UGH.

Taurus - Still missing you! Hope everything is okay!

Rainy - 16 weeks! Omg! How much longer til your anatomy scan?


----------



## RainyMama

Mellissa- I guess everyone is busy!
Two weeks and 2 days till the scan. I will be 18+5. Ahhh! So excited!
Who is going to watch your little one when you are at school?


----------



## gardenofedens

I go to class at night so dh will have her...still not totally comfortable with that but he is getting a little better with her...


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Gals! I'm just here, nothing special going on. I don't plan on taking provera, I have my appointment soon so I'll just wait.


----------



## babydreamers

Im still here too, driving myself a little crazy! Used a clear blue PT with conception indicator yesterday but it still said 2-3 weeks when I was at least 3+2 after conception. As a result I got no sleep last night and felt a bit down in the dumps today. Im hoping its just a bit early and thinking about doing another one saturday when i will be 6 weeks.


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- ** praying for a healthy 9 months for you**

--I have had the worse headache for the past 2 days!!! I hate waking up feeling like Sh*t!!!! After I drop off the kids at school i'm going for my everyday walk, Hopefully that will help me feel a little better. 

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- I can't imagine how scary it must be for you, not knowing if this is a viable pregnancy. I am thinking of you often and praying for the health of your bean and for YOUR health and happiness. :hug:

Stacey- how many days till your appointment?

Mellissa- oh boy. I know EXACTLY what you mean. DH was not comfortable with babies, and I wasn't comfortable with him caring for our baby! Lol! That being said, when it is just the two of them DH will really be able to get to know her and find out what works for them.


----------



## sjones1125

I think it's the 17th. They usually call me and remind me. I had it written on my little board but dh erased it ughh! Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks Rainy. I feel bad not trusting him with her but I know it will get better!

Stacey & Dreamers, can't wait for your appts!


----------



## sjones1125

I'm just hoping my temp stays above 97.8, I'll get ch's then!!!


----------



## hardatworkmom

Hi, 
I'm April, I am a proud mother of 3 boys, 16, 14, and 10. I had 2 Mirena's each for 5 years, I had no AF the entire time. DH and I have decided to try for one last child, hopefully a girl :winkwink: My mirena was taken out on 09/04/12. I haven't had AF visit yet, and I'm not sure what to expect. I have had lots of strange symptoms, I'm sure I am mentally causing them. Please let me know what to expect as I am soooo lost!!

Thanks!
April :wacko:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi April and welcome! You must have your hands full with three boys! My brother and sisters and I are ten, thirteen, and fifteen years apart and I love the age gap (I'm the oldest). Hopefully your boys will dote on their baby sister/brother!

As for the symptoms, they are extremely common after removal. I swore I was pregnant that first real cycle after removal and was positively CRUSHED when af came. (mine was removed 3/4/11, af arrived 3/15. I had af while on mirena so I didn't have the crazy waiting game like some do!)Anyway, I was super depressed. Before mine was removed I read a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility which I found fascinating and definitely recommend it. I started charting my bbt right after removal and found it comforting to know that my body 'worked' and was ovulating regularly. Other ladies on here can explain it's not always the case so I think we all definitely recommend charting if it won't stress you out. 

Anyway, best of luck to you! :dust:


----------



## babydreamers

Goodness, where is everyone?

Operation - Sorry to see your spotting has started, another 12 day LP at least. How are you doing?

Welcome April - ditto, sign up to fertilityfriend.com and start charting. Try to ignore bizarre symptoms and distract yourself with learning everything you need for next cycle. good luck!

AFM - 6 weeks. Time is passing pretty slowly. Still getting cramps, and nausea only when I overheat. I chickened out of testing again with conception indicator in case it confirms my suspicions. Doesnt seem much point in being miserable for the next 21/2 weeks when I cant do anything about it. Hopefully Im wrong :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Sorry guys. I'll be taking a bit of a BnB break. I'm so busy with work and school and we are about to head to Italy for two weeks on a belated honeymoon. :) Yay! I'm going to keep going with Femara + progesterone and probably ask for three more months once we make it through these three. 

We are looking at other options and I'm even contemplating taking a post-doc position in MA since they pay for IVF up there. lol Who knew babies could determine job choices!! haha

Anyway, I'll be thinking of all of you!


----------



## taurusmom05

ok, so ive been silently stalking. lol

ive had such a relaxed cycle...and ive barely thought about ttc! honestly! its been amazing. lol

dreamers... A HUGE CONGRATS!! omg omg... i have a really good feeling about this... and I think you are having a boy. thats what my gut is telling me!

stacey- how goes it?! i miss you terribly. i cant wait to see your next temps! how lovely would it be to get a bfp before your appt?!

bbyo! enjoy your trip! i am so freakin jealous of you right now. lol italy! amazing! as for your future baby deciding your job, i think its brilliant. it just goes to show how much of an awesome mom you are going to be... you will get to tell your child just how dedicated you were to them before they were even born. will be thinking of you!

liz, oh how time is flying by! sheesh! i know you are cute as a button right now! how are you feeling?! been feeling lots of movements?? *sigh* if i was there i would totally be that person rubbing your belly. i think we are that good of friends now. LOL

mellie- woo hoo! congrats! :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos!

hello there hardatworkmom! welcome! we are a crazy but lovely bunch of ladies! all of our experiences after mirena were quite different. i felt SO pregnant afterwards. lol stupid hormones! i had withdrawal bleeding 4 days post removal and a real period 38 days after that. good luck and i hope you get to conceive quickly! :)

afm, just been working, relaxing... preparing for the holidays here. spending the last few nice days out with DS at the parks in town, roasting marshmallows, have been to the apple orchard to pick apples, baked pies, went to the corn mazes, pumpkin patches... i am in full holiday swing here! i love it!

we did get some BDing in during my fertile time. im CD22 and i havent BD'd since CD17 late in the evening... more likely 1-2am CD18 actually. lol i hope that was good enough. i actually got ewcm pretty early this cycle. i didnt get much so im not sure when i ovulated... but right now, i dont mind... bc dh and i have been having fun and enjoying each other. i figure i will test around... october 18th ish. i have 2 frer's and 1 digital on hand for when i start going crazy again. haha

anyway, thats whats new with me. i miss you ladies!


----------



## babydreamers

Enjoy your holiday BabyO! Sounds wonderful, and so romantic!

Good to hear from you Taurus!


----------



## jcombs35

So I was doing some looking online last night, and turns out there is a class action lawsuit against Mirena. You can call 1 800 bad drug for more info, if any of you are interested.


----------



## Calasen

flying visit, on our honeymoon!! :) Will be back weds and catch up then love to all!! XXX

No AF yet though :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have no will power! Here I am, back at BnB. I got super excited b/c I found a clinic about 3.5 hours from us that has a great reputation and does IVF for like $6500 (plus meds) per round and it goes down for each subsequent cycle. I have family that lives near this clinic so while driving would be a pain in the butt, the cost savings are HUGE. I think that's our plan for the spring as soon as insurance kicks in.


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks jcombs, may be worth looking into. let us know if you call.

calasen, thats good news! hope you are enjoying your time... looking forward to a nice update and pics! 

bbyo- what a deal!! im excited for you... to have a plan! the spring cant get here fast enough. lol i wouldnt be surprised if you got a bfp before then, tho!!!

afm... yesterday, CD 22... and what do ya know? EWCM out of nowhere. with my 11 day LP and the 34 day cycle i had last month... i guess its not out of the realm of possibility. We had to get to business last night, or well, this morning around 3am! DH and i had not DTD since CD 17... so if I DID O...there should have been plenty o spermies to reach the egg.

come on lucky cycle #13!! 

hope everyone is well. how are you, dreamers??


----------



## jcombs35

I didn't call, but I googled 1 800 bad drug, and went to the lawyer that came up, and gave them my information. Waiting for them to call me back to see if I have a case.


----------



## taurusmom05

wow, please keep me posted, jcombs!

hows everyone's night tonight? i was just discussing with DH about how we are NOT going on BC after our next baby... i wanted to go over it again to be clear. LOL he is nervous about having 3 kids but i definitely want 3! if i was crazy rich id prolly have like 5+ hehe
I am starting to feel like #2 will never happen. every month i have felt so hopeful... this month... it just doesnt seem like it will happen at all. wah :(


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm really curious everyone's cycles will be post delivery post mirena...if they will return to pre baby our pre mirena...


----------



## hardatworkmom

Ok, I just got back from the doctors, after a faint positive on a pee-stick test there and so they took a blood test and I am indeed pregnant!! Crazy since I just got my IUD out on 09/04, but I have taken probably 10 HPT and all positive!! Good luck to all of you and sending out lots of baby dust!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats


----------



## babydreamers

congrats hardatworkmum

Operation - Thats great to have a plan, IF you need it. Still sounds like a lot of money to me
! But Ill believe you thats a good deal.

Taurus - good luck good luck good luck. REALLY hope cycle 13 is lucky for you! You deserve it!

AFM - doctors appt today. Im going back to the one with the sensitivity of a brick! Last time after the miscarriage she asked me if the fetus was disintegrating on the ultrasound, and it was probably because my hubby is much older than me that I miscarried. I probably should have changed, I dont mind her putting her foot in it most of the time, because she's quite proactive but if I miscarry again I dont know that I need to hear that sort of thing. Anyway, shouldnt need much, just need the referral for the obgyn signed by her.

On a positive note I felt super sick yesterday and boobs have been much more sore, today feel like I could sleep ALL day. I took another conception indicator test and it went up to 3+ so all good signs. Ive just got to get through the next 2 weeks without driving myself nuts analysing symptoms!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow dreamers, she sounds awful! How can you stand that?? Ugh!

how far along are you now? Have you thought of buying an at home doppler? I'd be going crazy if I were you. I used my doppler at least weekly after about 7 weeks...


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Gardens - Dr was very well behaved today, even asked me to send her a pic of baby when its born, hope I get the chance! Im 6 weeks 4 days today. Did you find a heart beat at 7 weeks?! Im half tempted to lock myself in a room with the work ultrasound or doppler, but worried I might just worry myself more if I cant find it


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies. I am way behind on everyone but I will do my best here....
Molly- ewcm is so tricky! But with both of your "patches" it sounds like you got some at the right time. Good job DH! Hehehe. Fingers crossed for you that this is lucky number 13. :)

Dreamers- I am soo eager for your u/s. I know it will help you to feel much better. I heard my little one's HB on the Doppler at 10 + 5, but I did not try any sooner. I think it depends a lot on where the placenta is, how much "padding" the mother has and the quality of the Doppler. 
Did you say you'd been experiencing cramping? What is that like lately? I had some cramping, too, but all was well.

Calasen- enjoy your trip! I would love to see pictures, too :)

Babyo- hope you have a wonderful time in Italy. Sounds dreamy :)
Good news about the IVF. We miss you around here when you are not around, but do whatever feels good and we are always here when and if you feel like chatting.

Hi Stacey! 

Jcombs- sure seems like something fishy is up with Mirena, do keep us posted.

Hardworkinmom- congrats. Some gals get lucky! Sticky dust to you!

Edens- what did you decide to do for work and the house?


----------



## gardenofedens

argh...I had a reply all typed out on DH's phone and then it crashed so I lost it!

oh well! here goes again...

Dreamers - I can't recall exactly when I first found her heartbeat but it was somewhere around 7-8 weeks with a Sonoline B 3mghz that I bought online for appx $50. It was certainly stressful when I wasn't able to find her heartbeat later though so I completely understand your hesitation.

Rainy - I'm 99% certain I'm not going back but I'm supposed to meet with my boss this week to go over things. Not going back will put our home buying on hold for probably another year which really sucks but I think it's best for Abigail if I don't go back and stay home with her and she's my top priority now. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

dreamers, glad the doc was well behaved! i cant wait for your scan either... woop woop!! with DS... i went to the doc at 6 weeks and they didnt hear anything... i went back at 8 weeks and it sounded great! she let me know also that it depends on padding on the mama, like liz said, and the placenta placement. i had an anterior placenta (i think thats right) where the thickest part was against my belly...they were surprised to hear the hb at 8 weeks once they got an ultrasound! I am still so excited for you- i hope this is the month i get to join you in pregnancy-hood. lol

mellissa- sounds like you have a nice plan...and i agree, i think waiting another year to buy a house seems like a fair trade for being able to be home for the first year. I would have LOVED to do that! when i had DS i was not in a position to do so. I regret not doing better planning so if I was in your shoes... i would totally do it! :)

congrats hardatworkmom!! lucky lady! rub some of that fertility goodness off on me... as gross as that could potentially sound! lol you know what i mean! send some my way! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

stacey- how are ya woman?! whats going on??

afm, i found some HPT's mellissa sent me! i thought i used them all! best day ever. haha Thanks again, for the millionth time. now i have some ic's, a digi and 2 frer's. i am ready for the POS extravaganza next week. haha
come on little eggy! let's do this! a June baby sounds so dreamy right now... and this will be nice timing as DS's 4th birthday is in May...and ill have time to make him feel really special for his last birthday as an only child :) he has been telling me he wants a brother!


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - how are you feeling? Can you feel any movements yet?

Garden - I agree, extra time at home is definately worth holding off the house buying. Im sure you wont regret it

Taurus - REALLY hope you get to join me this month as well, and were both lucky with sticky beans! Thats lovely that DS wants a brother! So exciting.


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Ladies!!!

Dreamers- I can't wait for your U/S!!!! **praying everything goes well**

Mellissa- Sounds like a good plan! It is definitely worth the wait! Being a SAHM is hard, But definitely rewarding! 

Molly- **FX'D** Hoping this is the month for you!!!! Missed ya!

Liz- 18 Weeks!! WOoohoo!! How are you feeling? Can you feel HER moving yet??? Its a girl I KNOW IT! :D

Operation- I'm sooo jealous!!! Hoping you're having an awesome time!! Take lots of pictures :D

Congrats to the new preggo's!

afm- Nothing new to report, I haven't been as preoccupied with my fertility lol. My appointment is next week. Not all that excited about that either! I think after my appointment I'll just go to nt/np. I've gotten use to taking my temps in the morning so I usually wake up right one time for that. So I might just keep doing that. I started some spotting, so maybe af is fixing to show her nasty face? as sad as it is that I haven't ovulated in 10 months, af without progesterone is good :) My sister came over to hang out with me while DH was at work, and I had sooo much fun putting my hand on her belly and feeling my niece move around! I can't wait for her to get here!


----------



## Calasen

wow so much to catch up on, will try tomorrow, tired from travel at the moment.

As for me though no AF still and getting :bfn: :(


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey- i love your positive outlook. it IS great that you could be getting af without progesterone. it seems like your body is getting it together :) i feel so good and hopeful for you..and im personally EXCITED for your appt! i think you are going to get a bounty of great information and hopefully some answers and a game plan. 

calasen, no af is still a good sign right now. ive got everything crossed for ya! cant wait to hear about your trip!

afm, af due anywhere from 2-7 days from now. trying to hold off testing as LONG as possible. i am so weak its pathetic. haha my willpower to not POAS is non existent. im off work tomorrow but work all weekend so that should keep my brain preoccupied for a bit longer.


----------



## sjones1125

I have everything crossed for you Molly and Calasen!!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies! 

How is everyone doing? I've got a few pages to read back through!
Huge congratulations to those who've gotten a BFP! Dreamers I'm so chuffed for you hun, fingers an toes crossed that your little bean is hanging on with superglue in there!

afm I started my maternity yesterday! So emotional, going to miss all the staff an kiddies so much! Seriously shattered though, going to enjoy putting my feet up for a bit I think, and looking forward to having the time to keep in touch with you guys too!

Lots of love an hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Calasen

ok weird question, Stillno AF after nearly 2 months but took first of the 100mg of clomid for this month to try to trigger either ovulation or AF. Since the time about when that dose of Clomid should have triggered ovulation though I have had a constant pressure low down in my abdomen/uterous area. Any ideas what this can be?
Have an app booked with my Dr but hes away for the next week and can't get to see him till the 23rd.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey hun, I took clomid for two cycles before I caught, an I can remember that feeling. It was like my uterus/ovaries were being forced to do something they didn't really want to do. It passed though when af arrived. I found my cervix was ultra ultra sensitive too. I never got round to asking what exactly it was, but that's what it felt like to me. Sorry I can't be more helpful! Did you enjoy your honeymoon??x


----------



## Calasen

was only a mini honeymoon spent a few days visiting friends and went to a safari park :) I'm hoping this feeling passes its so uncomfortable


----------



## taurusmom05

hi ladies!

calasen- that doesnt sound pleasant. hope that feeling passes soon-- but maybe something really great is going on in there! fx fx :) any update? your trip sounds amazing! pics, pls!! lol

lucy- good to hear from you! i hope you are relaxing nicely and enjoying your maternity leave. its such a crazy feeling, isnt it?? i bet they are going to miss you so much! its time for you to get as much resting and "you" time as you can before the LO arrives :)

afm, started my usual pre-af dull cramping. tested this morning on CD29, bfn. i could go all the way up to CD34 so i guess ill keep hanging in there. i could be anywhere from 6-10DPOish, but im definitely feeling OUT!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- I sure hope that uterus is playing tricks on you! I remember one month feeling so "different" I had very strange feelings that I was sure was the bean implanting and that month BFN. When we conceived I really felt what I thought was typical PMS. You never know!

Calasen- hope the clomid is doing something to get your lady parts workin overtime! Are you and hubby still enjoying the bliss of just getting married?

Dreamers- how are you doing? 

Stacey- I forgot to check your chart and see if you started AF yet.

Lucy- How's your son doing? Is he excited for the baby coming?

AFM- I am feeling movements, though not all the time, just a few times a day. I am really excited about the ultrasound on Wednesday, but I started panicking and wondering if what I thought were movements is actually just gas and worried that something is wrong with the baby. Sometimes these scary thoughts just come out of nowhere and take hold. I am feeling better now and am back to believing that the baby moving is the baby. Though I AM gassy. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

liz, thank you... that gave me a bit of reassurance. i hope my uterus is playing tricks on me, too! i am NOT getting the weird pressure on the right side like i have had in previous months. makes me wonder if i have a cyst on my right ovary or something. paranoia maybe. lol
hopefully i will just take a test in a few days and ill be super pregnant. *wishful thinking*
cant wait for your US on wednesday! its SO close! you are gonna see that beautiful little one dancing like crazy in there! i am team blue for you right now! 

afm, my son has been sick the past few days...and today-- it hit me! stuffy nose, and it feels like my throat is *right* on the verge of being sore... if you know what i mean. lol like you just know when you wake up the next morning its going to be sore. blah.
im just gonna be honest right now and say ill be testing every day until af shows. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok tested with smu...bfn on ic! Still not giving up the hope.


----------



## sjones1125

Thats the spirit Molly!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

You're still in with a good chance taurus! Fingers crossed for you, and hope you and your son feel better soon! 
Rainy my son cannot wait for baby bless him! Could have gone either way with a teenage lad, but luckily he's more excited than me at the moment! I'm just bricking it about the delivery lol! Sooo looking forward to hearing how your little one is doing tomorrow! Fantastic that he/she is moving about so much! Are you going to find out what you're having?? Oh the gas is hilarious lol, doesn't seem to matter what you eat, the gas just keeps coming!!! I did I spent many many days blaming my class full kids for my trumping lol, and they never twigged it was me!!!!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## taurusmom05

had the TINIEST amount of pink tinged cm EVER yesterday around 6pm, one time. its 10:21pm the next day and nothing yet. im so nervous af is gonna show during my sleep and ill wake up to it. ugh. lol pray to the fertility gods for me tonight, ladies!

whats everyone up to tonight? im watching the presidential debate, ready to pull my hair out. lol DS seems to be almost back to 100% and I still feel kind of yucky! Hopefully I feel better by Thursday when I go back to work.


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies - 

Taurus- fingers crossed for you that AF stays away! When will you test again?
Lucy - have you got big plans for your maternity leave?
Stacey - how are you honey? How long until your drs appt?

AFM - warning **mega update**
Ive been missing in action because we went to Brisbane for a family wedding for a few days. 

Morning sickness kicked in big time before we went so I struggled as I need to eat every 3 hours or feel terrible, and cant eat more than 1/2 a normal meal at a time without feeling really unwell, I felt like everyone was trying to force feed me until I popped!

Then I started spotting really lightly on Sunday and was devastated. It was just like the bleeding started last time, but still felt really sick, so wasnt sure what to think. I called my ob and they fitted me in today for a quick ultrasound - at which she reassured me, we have a single blob with a heart beat at 156 bpm! NO suggestion of anything being wrong at all on ultrasound. I am so thrilled. I cried AGAIN (I dont think Ive ever seen this doctor without crying! Oh dear!)


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers, I'm testing everyday until BFP or af. Lol feeling like I have a full abdomen and really dull cramps...no more pink tinged tho. It's 4am, I guess I could go to bed now. Lol 
I loved your update! I am so thrilled they got you in so quickly and with such a wonderful result. Glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing nicely :) Congrats! That piece of mind is priceless!


----------



## lucyoz34

Taurus......implantation????? 

Dreamers what a roller coaster!!! Absolutely fantastic news!! You must be so so thrilled xx any idea how far along you are now?? I'm sorry you're feeling so ill, but good strong symptoms like that are a fab sign that things are really taking hold!!! Have you got a pic of your little bean??


----------



## Calasen

Awww good dreamers you deserve your bean! XXX

Sorry I have been missing again, but due to a medication mix up I had a really bad problem with side effects and since monday have been on suicide watch, symptoms started friday, and will be until the meds that caused the suicidal thoughts are out of my system. Who on earth expects anti depressents to cause suicidal thoughts???? Feeling better each day as it leaves my system though *fingers crossed*


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- you poor thing. Are you feeling suicidal right now? Is your sweetie helping you to feel better? Thinking of you.... :hugs:

Dreamers- I have been wondering about you and hoping so much that everything is ok. How positively wonderful that you saw little beanie and all is well. Heartbeats are the best!!! I am so happy for you :)

Molly- I guess you are asleep if you didn't get to bed till 4, need an AF update when you wake!

Rachel/Lucy- I would imagine a teenager being excited about a baby is the sweetest thing ever. Absolutely it could've gone the other way! What a lovely blessing that it didn't :)


----------



## Calasen

I'm doing better today, thankfully I have had issues with depression for so long that I know what are the real symptoms for me and ones I shouldn't be having.


----------



## taurusmom05

Omgosh I slept in so late! Fmu was bot very concentrated...so ill test again with smu after I hold off drinking anything. Lol no af yet!

Liz, hope your appt goes great!!!!!! :)

Calasen, oh no! I've read that on the side effects of anti depressants before. I can't believe its one of them! I'm glad you are feeling better...its supposed to make u feel better not worse!


----------



## gardenofedens

Dreamers, I'm so happy for you!! Spotting is scary but so glad they got you in for a scan and you saw your baby's heartbeat!!

Taurus, have fun testing! Fingers crossed for you!

calasen, please feel better!


----------



## babydreamers

Taurus- good luck testing!

Lucy - it certainly was a roller coaster, such a relief, I had convinced myself it was going to be another mc, i wouldnt even look at the scan until dr surprised me by saying theres the heart beat! Im dated 7 weeks 3 days today, due date 3rd June

Calasen - that sounds terrible, hope your feeling back to normal very soon

Rainy - thanks! Any tips on making the next few weeks pass faster? Every day is passing so slow . I cant wait to get to 12+ weeks and feel a bit more confident!

The pic mainly looks like a blob but I will attach it when i get chance.


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank u dreamers. June 3rd is a lovely due date! Nice weather here in Indiana. And yes pls post your pic whenever you get a chance. DS's first US pic was also just a little blur...if someone didn't tell me I probably wouldn't have known that was him. Haha 

Still no af...feels like I'm walking on egg shells over here...as if I sit down to hard or something my period will jump start. Hahaha


----------



## sjones1125

Hey ladies, I've been having some issues with the hubby so I haven't had a chance to get on here or update you guys about my appointment. It all went well, and she will prescribe me clomid if we decide to have a baby. She said there's no point on doing fertility problem test If we already know what the problem is. The only bad news is that my hemoglobin A1c came back high and it's in the "pre diabetes range" so I have to make an appointment with my primary physician and get that under control. 

Sorry I didn't answer to the post, will comment when I get some time :) miss ya ladies.


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, hope everything is ok with you and your DH. thinking of you!
in other news, im glad you have a plan should you decide to move forward (which i hope you do!). Now you know exactly what to do...you are one huge step closer to getting that BFP! Please feel free to reach out to me if you wanna talk :) *hugs*


----------



## taurusmom05

Bfn today. Cd33....no af. Will test again tomorrow! I have one more ic and a digi left. I've only gotten past cd34 ONCE and af started the next day early afternoon. Wish me luck, ladies!


----------



## babydreamers

Good luck Taurus! Im hoping to see your BFP every time I log on. Fingers are crossed :)

Here is my scan :)
 



Attached Files:







7 WEEK SCAN.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah dreamers that's absolutely amazingly fantastic!!!!! I'm so chuffed for you hun, your little bean is perfect!! I hope you're not too symptom-laden to enjoy it all! You could get yourself a little ticker now!

Taurus I'm willing you a bfp today!!!

Calasen that's a scary frame of mind to be in hun, good thing you recognised something was up. Hugs and hope you're getting better all the time xx

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers...lovely scan pic!! Baby looks cozy in there. :) that just warmed my heart!

It's 2:30am on CD35. Last cycle I made it this far...but I started af by noon. FX she wont show and itll be the latest I've gotten. Hopefully that will mean a BFP! I thought since I had a tinge of pink one time, two days in a row a couple of days ago...that I would get a BFP by now. I'm not going to test when I wake up...now I'm just going to wait until cd36...so I don't waste a test in the a.m. just to start a couple hours later.
Anyway I'm rambling bc I'm so tired. Lol goodnight!


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- how positively wonderful. Thank you for sharing your healthy bean with us :)
Lucy- my goodness, a watermelon! Are you feeling like you'll burst? What do you have left to do before baby arrives?

Molly- it is totally possible that you could get a BFP still, especially considering you don't know when you ovulated. I can't wait for the update on AF from this AM.

Dreamers- I forgot to answer you previously. I don't know how to pass the time quickly. It is tricky not to think often about the next milestone or appointment. But, I try to focus on appreciating the moment. This could be our last baby and I want to remember every single day. It is such a blessing. I don't know why it is so hard to live in the moment, but it is!


----------



## taurusmom05

yes, lucy...you are so close to holding your new LO! time really flies on this thread. i cant wait to hear the whole story and see pics afterwards! How are you feeling?

afm, its after 12pm and no af. I looked through all my details from last cycle and I actually started around 6am....so i have officially passed my latest point since delivering DS. it does feel like af is going to show herself any second though. i didnt test today for fear that she would swoop in just shortly after... i will test again tomorrow or monday if she is a no show.

stacey- hello out there!! how are things going?


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- what a beautiful bean!!!!

Molly- I'm keeping everything crossed for ya, Hoping AF stays away!!!!! I keep looking at your chart!

afm- well DH and I talked a little last night. We hadn't talked to each other since Sunday. We're trying to work things out. Please keep us in your prayers :). FF is saying i'm 4 dpo, But we know how that goes. In a day or so my ch's are gonna be gone. I've been having A LOT of creamy cm. Hope you ladies are having a good weekend.


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- any news??? :D


----------



## taurusmom05

i havent tested for two days...the longest cycle ive had post mirena in the past 13 months is 34 days... im on CD36!! had spotting 6 days ago. i tested roughly 3.5 days after spotting and bfn with an ic. have done nothing since bc im afraid of seeing another negative. i am kind of excited af has NOT shown!!!!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Woohoo!! FX she stays away for 9 months!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Tested in the middle of the day, bfn. I must have ovulated really late... If I did, I totally missed my window then!


----------



## RainyMama

Darn it Molly!! How diluted was your urine?


----------



## taurusmom05

I dont think it was very diluted...but there wasn't much pee at all. I had a tiny pink tinge 6 days ago...shouldn't it be positive by now if it was going to be? I'm cramping again, definitely feels like af...Im finally getting discouraged. Idk what's going on this time around. I'll try testing again Tuesday if af is a no show. That will be cd38!


----------



## babydreamers

:test: so excited and fingers crossed for you taurus :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Thank u stacey and dreamers!
Im working 3rd shift at work tonight...so the earliest I could test would be after i go to bed around 8am. Lol ill prolly get up around 4pm. Wah wah. Hopefully ill be strong and hold out until Tuesday but it seems so far away!


----------



## sjones1125

I'm still hopeful for ya Molly!!!! FX!!!!!

Afm- my chart doesn't make any sense!!!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Thinking of you, Molly.

Stacey- indeed your chart is confusing!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes stacey, it is! I wish I could make it more clear and just give you your BFP!!

Afm, 2pm...cd37...no af...bfn with fmu. I'm wondering if I had an anovulatory cycle at this point.


----------



## babydreamers

damn it, sorry for your bfn taurus (((HUGS)))
Stacey- you have cross hairs - thats got to be good?

AFM - stupid spotting continues. Nausea seems to have rapidly reduced. Freaking out continues. 2nd ultrasound tomorrow, fingers crossed


----------



## taurusmom05

Thinking of you dreamers! I feel confident all is well...you just have a stubborn little one in there. Hehe can't wait to read your next update!

Afm, still no af. I'm losing my mind.


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers- i would imagine it would be soooo scary. My nausea would occasionally subside during the first trimester. I am also eagerly awaiting your appointment, sweetie. 

Molly- hope something conclusive happens soon! How mysterious!!


----------



## taurusmom05

i seriously think i have a cyst on my ovary. i am nervous! the past several months before af, i would get weird pressure down low on the right side... this cycle is no exception...and it was the most intense pressure of all the months i have had it. it felt almost like something was going to burst last night. it wasnt excrutiating, but enough to bother me. now i kind of have a very mild, dull pinching feeling over there. im seriously nervous. if i dont start af or get a bfp soon... ill be at the dr. asap. i imagine af will show bc after my fertile time...dh and i didnt dtd much...at ALL. my sex drive goes way down before af arrives.
hello CD38...still no sign of af! uhh!!


----------



## RainyMama

Molly- why not check in with the MW now?0


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- praying everything is going well with your pregnancy! 

Molly- I agree with Liz?


----------



## Calasen

Still no AF :( 100mg of Clomid not worked, got referral to specialists finally after 2 and half years of trying and Husbands being sent for a sperm test :(


----------



## babydreamers

Molly - any sign yet? Did you speak to the midwife? Its very odd, your cycles are normally fairly regular arent they?

Calasen - Glad to hear that it least your getting to see a specialist

AFM - sorry for freaking out! False alarm. Nausea returned yesterday afternoon and todays scan went really well!


----------



## taurusmom05

calasen, this just means you are yet one step closer to your bfp! you are moving on to the next step... i still feel 100% confident your bfp is coming soon!

dreamers- SO glad you scan went well! i was thinking of you today! did you get any more pics? hopefully you can be nice and at ease now :)

afm, yes...this is a very unusual cycle for me. I have now hit CD39... the past 13 mos. i have been 28-33 days... idk whats going on! i am going to test again friday if she doesnt show. 
i had an ultrasound done yesterday and i was told my endometrium looked good...ovaries are both a normal size and very normal looking... a small cyst on my left ovary (which i was told was normal...she could see a bunch of follicles, which she said was good for ttc!)...so IDK what the problem is. i did call the midwife and i go the week after next to see her...DH said he will do any tests necessary to move forward! hopefully i will just get a bfp friday!


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- that's awesome!!!!

Calsen- sorry about the clomid not working. But it's really good your other plan is already in action!

Molly- that's good news!!! Hoping for that BFP!!!!

Afm- I still have ch's, I guess that's something to be happy about! Today I woke up with a backache, and crampy feeling. It could be due to the "fun" we had last night LOL!


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey those ch's are nice! thats a very very good sign :)

dreamers, are you enjoying feeling much more stress free?!

afm, hello CD40! i havent tested since first thing in the morning on CD37. I will NOT test again until Friday morning. I am wondering if I even ovulated at all this cycle. I had a skin breakout today and my nipples are feeling a bit tender... not only pregnancy signs...but!! my pre af signs, also. lol. no cramping... just a crazy wandering mind.


----------



## sjones1125

Ch's gone! Oh well. 

Molly- FX!!!


----------



## Calasen

well i had spotting last night but now nothing :s - colour me confused ..

Hows everyone?


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry stacey :( I wish I could do something to help you!!

Calasen, spotting but nothing else? Hmmm... Idk!! How much longer until you see the specialist?

Afm, I'm doing ok. Just waiting for af to come or a BFP...doesn't seem like its gonna be the better one but I'm still hopeful regardless. I'm exhausted from working 3rd shift all week! I am just not cut out for those hours. Lol other than that...life is pretty boring right now!!! You guys?


----------



## Calasen

waiting on an appointment but they have me booked in on the 30th for a loadd of blood tests and husbands in monday for tests :) 

The spotting seems to be turning into AF but is very very painful too :(


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - Bugger! How annoying. 

Calasen - How long has it been now without AF?

Taurus - Its Friday here :)

AFM - Im ok, still very nauseous. No spotting for 2 days so far! Back to work tomorrow and not looking forward to it, I think the next few weeks will be a bit of a struggle until I start feeling better. Im also dreading telling my boss, but I think would rather get it over with than worry about it for a few more weeks. They are really nice, I just feel like Im letting them down after theyve given me this really great job.


----------



## Calasen

2 months :(


----------



## taurusmom05

Dreamers, you won't be letting them down! At least you are going to tell them earlier...thatll give them plenty of time to get things covered until you return from maternity leave. They chose you bc you're great at what you do and you will be there long term...and they have probably dealt with lots of ladies going on leave. I wouldn't even worry about it! :) you don't need that stress anyway!

Calasen, 2 mos. Oh goodness I'm so sorry. Wish I could fix everything for you myself. I am so eager, as I'm sure you are, for your specialist appt!!! You are one huge step closer! :)

Stacey, how r u?

Hi Liz!

Afm, cd41. Had af type cramping yesterday and thought she would show...but...nope. lol I said I'd test today but haven't. DH started in on me last night. He thinks I need to test! He has already told my mother I'm probably pregnant. That's exactly what I needed! More pressure! Lol crazy guy. I told him I'm pretty sure I'm not...and now I'm nervous to let people down. He's just so excited.


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- I've been checking on you all day!!! You have got to test!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## taurusmom05

stacey, tomorrow is D day. lol hubby is going out to get me a test for the AM. i have all the info from my cycles from 2006-2008...up until i found out i was pregnant with DS...and from when i took Mirena out 13 mos ago until now. I have had ONE cycle that was 42 days back in 2006. the rest were much shorter.

i feel like im kind of getting excited...but i really dont feel pregnant at all, whatsoever. i have no symptoms and i feel like when i tested on CD37 it should have shown then. i dont want to get my hopes up but even the POSSIBILITY gets me excited.

sorry to be all about me on this post! i <3 you guys. lol


----------



## taurusmom05

Almost 5am. Can't sleep...tested and bfn. Pretty much wanna punch my uterus.


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sorry you lost your CHs, no good! Are you and DH doing better?

Calasen- I am glad to hear that you will see a specialist, finally! Sorry it has taken so long to get here.

Dreamers- I understand the anxiety. I was behaving so strangely because I felt awful it was a relief to tell people so that they could understand I was not losing my mind or anything!

Molly- :(
I am so disappointed for you. I wonder if an explanation could be a guant batch of defective HPTs being sold in Indiana? 
This cycle is too long.


----------



## babydreamers

Molly - you poor thing, that sucks and this crazy cycle is just cruel. I can understand that DH is excited but pressure is really not what you need! He is just going to have to explain to his mother. Have you made an appointment with a specialist? I think a new strategy is needed after such a disappointment, plus if AF stays away they can help you work out why (and fix it!)

Thanks for your lovely words about my job. I think Im going to tell the boss next week as soon as I can get him alone. That way at least I can stop worrying about it. I have told everyone (including the boss!) we are trying, so I at least feel like Ive given them some warning.

Rainy - I think I will be relieved when I can tell everyone. Im so bloated, Im very conscious of what i wear so as to not look pregnant. Im eating every 2 hours and in the bathroom every 5 mins, nauseous intermittently throughout the day, and I sprint in the opposite direction every time an xray is taken! I cant believe its not completely obvious to anyone who's looking that Im pregnant!


----------



## sjones1125

Molly- that sucks!!!! I'm sorry :(

Liz- we're doing a lot better, not how I want us to be yet but it's a work in progress. Thanks for asking. How are you feeling?

Ch's again?! What is wrong with this cycle!!it just loves making me go crazy!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- maybe you really ovulated this time :)
I am feeling good lately, have a cold now, tis the season around here. 

Dreamers- I know what you mean about the bloat! I look the same or smaller now than I did a month ago because the bloating has finally gone down! Let us know how it goes at work :)

Around here we have been scratching our heads, trying to think of baby names. We found out that it's a...
Boy!
I only had girls names picked out despite the fact that I had 4 dreams I was carrying a baby boy. Lol.

Have a wonderful Monday! 

Molly- hope you're hangin in there sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

liz- CONGRATSSSS!!! Boys are awesome!!!

afm- temp did go up a little more..so maybe I finally did?


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - Congratulations! That is wonderful news! And it will give you something to pass the time with - thinking of boys name. Glad Im not the only with the bloat, horrified that its only just gone down for you

Stacey- your chart does look quite promising this time. Fingers and toes crossed your temp stays up

AFM - I told the bosses at work today. I got ridiculously anxious about it, but they were great, and reassured me it wasnt going to be a complete drama for next year. Trying to keep it quiet from the rest of work until my 12 week scan, although 1 girl took 1 look at me today (wearing scrubs!) and guessed. 

Molly - how are you sweetie? I really hope your stupid crazy cycle hasnt got you down, sending positive thoughts to you :)


----------



## Calasen

OK this is moving fast!!!! Took in Hubby's Semen sample on Monday, and got a phone call on Monday morning from the fertility specialist to go in this morning (Tuesday) for the initial blood work up needed to go for assisted fertility, Seems so weird to be finally moving so fast after waiting in limbo for so long!! 

Rainy - Congrats on your little boy!!!! Bet your having fun looking for names :) 

Stacey - I have no clue on charts honey but keep your head up ! :) 

Dreamers - Glad things going so well so far this time for you honey XXX


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- that is awesome!!!!

I called my doctor and asked for cd21 blood work. So if my temp stays up and shows I still ovulated then I'll go in for that.


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- so happy things are moving along for you. That is wonderful news!!

Dreamers- what is your estimated due date? Glad it went well with your work. It is so easy to get stressed about the unknown and what a fantastic relief when people surprise you!

Stacey- great idea! Can't wait to hear what you find out. Did you ever have that appointment with the specialist?


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- I did! She said she would prescribe me clomid when we decided to start. I didn't ask for it then because of the issues between the husband and I. Things seem to be getting better so I might ask for that prescription sometime soon!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think I recall you already saying that, sorry for spacing on it! Keep us posted on the cd21 test, I will keep an eye on your chart :)


----------



## sjones1125

I'm kind of excited!! My temp is still up there.


----------



## RainyMama

Looking good, Stacey! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen - thats super! You've waited long enough!

Stacey - chart looks good. Good luck with the clomid! 

AFM - Due date is 3rd June! Maternity leave from 6th May! cant wait!


----------



## sjones1125

You guys know what would be awesome a BFP on November 6th!!! It's our 7 years anniversary!


----------



## RainyMama

Yay dreamers! How long is your maternity leave? 

Stacey- temp still up! Woohoo!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - chart is looking good! Is this the first time your temp has gone up without taking that drug? A BFP on your anniversary would be lovely!

Rainy - I have not decided for sure but I would love to take a year, and have saved up leave etc so can probably get 1/2 pay for most of it. I will be without a job anyway, so I will probably make myself available if a consultant post comes up in the last few months of the year. We are so lucky here with really good maternity leave entitlements. Im not sure how Ill feel really - you hear of people being bored and wanting to go back to work. But I do feel that Ive been waiting to be a mum for a long time (since long before TTC) for the sake of finishing my careeer training and would really like to focus on being a mum for a bit. Ill have to do a bit of freelance work just so I keep my skills and will be more employable after mat leave. How long will you take? Are you feeling lots of kicks yet?


----------



## RainyMama

Your maternity leave sounds great. All of mine will be unpaid, I might work from home for a few months, but only take off 6 weeks. Not long enough, at all, but the baby will be home with me while I try to work. Either that or I'll quit entirely and be a stay at home mom for a couple of years like I did with DS. I feel the little guy swimming around in there often, probably 4 or 5 times a day. Haha, I felt a kick just now!! It is wonderful :)


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- it is!! I'm waiting for my results to see if I did for sure ovulate.


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - That is so lovely! Cant wait to feel kicks! Working from home sounds good! 

Stacey - I really hope your blood tests confirm it, that would awesome news!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing??

Stacey your temps look fabulous! Fingers crossed your results are good, and you hopefully get your bfp!! You have any symptoms??

Rainy congratulations! Little boys are wonderful! Good luck choosing a name, its taken us untill last night to agree on our little mans name lol, just hope OH doesn't change his mind again as I've just ordered his name to go on his nursery door!! Enjoy all the kicks and wriggles, so precious, I'm going to miss my wriggly friend when he's born!

Calasen fab news on all the tests an stuff!! Bout time things got going for you hun, you've been waiting long enough x

Dreamers so glad things are going well for you! Good that you got your maternity sorted, you can relax and enjoy all the lovely attention you and your bump will get now!

afm, getting very impatient! Im being induced on my due date, friday, unless i go myself sooner. Had a sweep this am, 2cm dilated already, lots of pains, but nothing that's really doing anything! I really don't want to be induced again! Any tried and tested methods of getting him out naturally would be gratefully received!!

Take care girlies xx


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Lucy! Nice to hear from you! Oh how exciting, it's getting soooo close!!! I can't wait for him to get here! 

No symptoms! I had cramping yesterday but that was about it. I hate thinking about it just because I'm not even sure I ovulated. I should be getting my results some time today!

For both my kids I did the castor oil, cleaned my house... Soaked in a tub of warm water, LOTS of sex lol. An walked on the treadmill. It only worked for one of my kids. By the time I went in to "get induced" I was already 5 cms!! Anywho, hopefully you don't have to. Keep us posted!!!! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Well my fingers are crossed for you! Let us know your results! Are your docs prepared to take things further if you've not ov'd this time?? The walking an the baths I'm doing, sex is like the last thing I feel like lol, but I'll persevere!! As for the caster oil....how is that meant to work?? An surely it's gotta shoot out the other end somewhat violently if you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hahha it does!!! I hated that part! But I think it softens up the cervix? I can't quite remember. Lol


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- so good to hear from you. I went post-dates with my son so I was trying everything as well. One thing about the castor oil, as it was explained to me the excessive cramping in your intestine can cause similar cramping in your uterus and stimulate contractions. I drank castor oil the night before I started labor, so perhaps it worked, but there was meconium in my amniotic fluid and one midwife thought it possible that taking castor oil had caused this. This go round I will avoid it as the midwife scared me, saying DS could've inhaled the meconium fluid and had a respiratory infection. Sigh. Who knows if it worked to start labor anyway, could've just been my time :)
Why are they planning to induce you? Are you having complications? Everything ok?

Stacey- it would be such great news that you ovulated if that's the case! And what a lovely bonus if you caught the egg :)


----------



## sjones1125

Sooooooo, I did ovulate!!!!!! My progesterone was 14.4!!!! I am soooo excited!!! Even if I don't get a BFP I'm still happy!


----------



## RainyMama

Yay Stacey! That is so incredible! Woohoo Stacey's ovaries!! We knew you could do it :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey!!!!!! Wooohooooo for your egg!!! And your temp again today!!!! It's like your body suddenly figured it out!!! Fingers crossed for a bfp, but if not then you at least know your body knows what to do!!!

Rainy thanks for the info on the castor oil! I'm not sure I'd have the stomach to try it lol, might save it as a last resort! Um no problems as such, I've been under the consultant from the start as I had so many miscarriages before this baby. I've had scans every three weeks monitoring blood flow an growth etc. Everything's been good thankfully, but it was decided that I wouldn't be allowed to go over my dates just to eliminate any risk of things going wrong last minute. I'd really love to go into labour naturally, but Im so eager to have him now I don't care how it happens!!

Hope everyone's well today! Operation how you doing??


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Lucy!!! I tested and it was a bfn lol. It doesn't matter, I'm still pretty excited about even ovulating!


----------



## sjones1125

My test, I think I see something!! It's probably just my line eye tho lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lucyoz34

Omg Stacey!!!!! It's so hard to see on a pic, but if you can see a line then it's the beginnings of a bfp!!! Got all my fingers an toes crossed for you hun xxx when will you test again???? What was your temp today??xx


----------



## babydreamers

Lucy - Ive heard sex works as well! Good luck. Cant believe your there already, time does fly! Cant wait to see a picture of your little one

Stacey - Congratulations on ovulating! Finally! Your lady bits DO work after all! I cant convince myself I can see a line, but your temps do look good. Test again tomorrow and see if its more obvious? It would be amazing to suddenly get your bfp!

AFM - willpower failed me today. Ive been spotting for 3 weeks, so Ive been struggling waiting for my next ultrasound in 12 days. I locked myself in a room with the work ultrasound and saw little one again - heart beating and baby jumping with hiccups! It completely made my day!


----------



## lucyoz34

Dreamers that's completely stunning!!! Wait untill baby is bigger an your entire belly jumps all over the place when baby gets hiccups!!! I'd have probably scanned myself too, just to stop the worrying, its completely the wrong time to be stressed! I hope the spotting eases for you x but at least you know baby is growing well xx relax now!!!


----------



## sjones1125

I'll probably test in a few hours again when
I get out of bed lol


----------



## lucyoz34

Hold that pee then so it's really strong!! Good luck!!xx


----------



## sjones1125

BFN!! I think I was just too excited last night. Oh we'll. my temp went down a little. I guess i just wait now


----------



## lucyoz34

Aww! Well your not out until af, so see what happens x your body is obviously doing something right though, which is a huge positive for you!!xx


----------



## sjones1125

Horrible evap!!! I guess this is why they say never to dig them out after two hours or so! *sigh*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lucyoz34

Are you going to test again today stace??


----------



## sjones1125

I think I'll just wait and test in the am again, depending on my temp. We're having a poker night so I might go to bed a little late than usual. Isn't that line just horrible tho? Ughhh


----------



## lucyoz34

Evaps are nasty :( time difference just confused the hell out of me, I've just got up lol, it's Monday morning here!! I'll have to wait till this afternoon now for your update!! Enjoy your poker night!!


----------



## sjones1125

Lol, thanks!!! It's 12 22 am!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well Hi ladies!! Hows everything going? Just thought I would stop by to say hello. Hope everyones bumps are great and everyone else gets those BFP soon!


----------



## sjones1125

BFN, I'm done testing for now. I just hope I don't have to take provera again. Ughh


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey (((HUGS))) Its still a bit early anyway given your only 11 dpo. Temps still look good. I cant see why AF wouldnt start itself now you've ovulated. ITs still a MASSIVE step in the right direction to have finally ovulated and have a natural (even if long) cycle)


----------



## sjones1125

Af should be here in a couple of days, glob of ewcm, which I usually get a couple of days before af. I'm still happy I ovulated tho!!!

**** ff changed my ovulation day, so now I'm back to 10 dpo lol***


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah Stacey sorry hun x still not quite out though. An I agree with dreamers, because you've definitely ovulated, you're cycle should end normally with af judging by your temps and ov. Hope so!x


----------



## sjones1125

BFN temp still up there. I was hoping for a BFP for our 7 years anniversary! :(


----------



## Calasen

Hang in there Stacey it will happen for you one day xxx

AFM Just got my appointment through for the Gynaecologist and its on my birthday!! Hoping thats a good sign! :)


----------



## sjones1125

My cycle is driving me crazy!!!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - your temps look really good! When will you test again?


----------



## LVnMommy

I know i have been MIA from here but i have some exciting news Im expecting!!! even though I have been on the low dose pill somehow one of those bad boys snuck in there. Terrified beyond words since my last losses. Not going to get excited, or tell anyone till I know this will stick!! but i knew i could tell you ladies! prayers for my bean


----------



## sjones1125

Lvn- that's awesome!!! Congrats!! Will be praying it sticks!!!!!

Dreamers- in a little I will. If I get a bfn I'm done testing for now! I'll just wait for af to show.


*****BFN again!!!! I'm done testing :( ******


----------



## LVnMommy

Thank you stacey- im taking things differntly this time, although i will be taking progesterone caps 2X a day till 12 weeks, I will be seeing a midwife @ a birthing center. If its not going to stick, theres not much we can do about it this early, and since were paying of of pocket for this "surprise" (wonderful although) Its less stressful to me than going to beta after beta routine, ultrasound after ultrasound!!!! I seriously do not want a ultrasound till 12 weeks! I was this bean to try to do its own thing, and what will be, will be! I cant put myself through all of that again,! anywho God has some wonderful plans of his own and I am not one to question his judgement:) goodluck to all


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- sorry for the BFNs sweetie, that sucks, so depressing! I am still so happy,though, that you ovulated. That is a big deal!

Lucy- I am wondering if you've had that baby yet :)

Calasen- I am excited for your upcoming appointment, hope you get the best doctor ever!

Lvn- amazing that you fall pregnant so easily, I really hope this is a sticky bean. I think your approach this time is wise.


----------



## lucyoz34

Morning ladies. Hope you're all well!

Stacey I hope you're ok hun xx very sorry about the bfns, frustrating for you xx very good cycle though xx stay positive!

Calasen excellent news on the appointment!! Very best if luck to you!

Lvn hun massive congratulations!!!! Lovely news, and a great attitude too!! Fingers crossed that everything goes well this time for you xx

Afm.......in hospital....awaiting baby!!! Being induced, going very slowly....but at least it's started!!! Not sure if I'm terrified or excited!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Good luck Lucy! I'll be thinking of you! Can't wait to see that gorgeous baby!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Lucy- good luck!!! Can't wait to see pics!! Will be praying it all goes well! Xx


----------



## LVnMommy

yay! good luck withh baby!! praying for a easy labor !! (I know pitocin is a B word!!!)


----------



## LVnMommy

Does anyone here know the chances of repeat MC in a row? I wouldnt dare google it! i might pass out


----------



## babydreamers

Good luck Lucy! How exciting!

Stacey - hang in there! Youve made more progress this cycle than the rest of the time youve been on here. Massive positive that you ovulated - now your in with a chance. Hope your OK, know you must have got your hopes up and be so disappointed (((HUGS)))

Lovn - Welcome back. Congratulations and good luck. No idea on the actual numbers, still pretty low though. My sis had 2 mcs and the chances of a 3rd from memory were still low. She went on 2 have 2 healthy kids


----------



## Tower6

In so in! 
Glad to see in Not alone!
I'm 28 married and 3 dd 

I'm ttc #4 and sooooo confused for the first time lol well cuz it's the first time I'm actively TTC I'm obsessive with HPT altho I could be way too early or I could be totally off. I dont kno id i have had OD cuz no cycle since removal.. But i accidently got my 3 DD just 3 days after removal without knowing! 
But Geese I'm frustrated- took mirena out on Oct 23- actively tried all the way up until DH left on Monday of this previous week and thought I would for sure have caught OD as I have had insane symptoms of pregnancy already. Sounds crazy lol isn't the imagination tricky when it wants to be haha
anyway about wed this week I started noticing O symptoms...by CM and CP But BFN everyday which I was basing on concise bing the week of removal..
I'm pretty in touch with my body so i have been confused by this weeks symptoms...ive had tons of CM but Wednesday my cervix was soups low and almost puffy (?) then higher and soft by thirs i had white lotion type mucus and froday CP was high and almost hard...then yesterday was dry except to wipe and now back to just wet today. Question is have I had my OD? I swear I could feel fluttering and I have tons of symptoms


----------



## Tower6

In so in! 
Glad to see in Not alone!
I'm 28 married and 3 dd 

I'm ttc #4 and sooooo confused for the first time lol well cuz it's the first time I'm actively TTC I'm obsessive with HPT altho I could be way too early or I could be totally off. I dont kno id i have had OD cuz no cycle since removal.. But i accidently got my 3 DD just 3 days after removal without knowing! 
But Geese I'm frustrated- took mirena out on Oct 23- actively tried all the way up until DH left on Monday of this previous week and thought I would for sure have caught OD as I have had insane symptoms of pregnancy already. Sounds crazy lol isn't the imagination tricky when it wants to be haha
anyway about wed this week I started noticing O symptoms...by CM and CP But BFN everyday which I was basing on concise bing the week of removal..
I'm pretty in touch with my body so i have been confused by this weeks symptoms...ive had tons of CM but Wednesday my cervix was soups low and almost puffy (?) then higher and soft by thirs i had white lotion type mucus and froday CP was high and almost hard...then yesterday was dry except to wipe and now back to just wet today. Question is have I had my OD? I swear I could feel fluttering and I have tons of symptoms

Sharp pains, 2 days of diareahea, HUGE breast to where I don't even want to wear a bra! I have gained a lot ( I was very thin before) and now I just want to eat. I had never been a huge fluids person so I would pee in the mornig and at night. Usually. Rarely once in the day and now I have literally woken up every night to pee. I'll be sleepig and then all the sudden I'm awake and I had no idea why. I have no nausea but veins everywhere hate those! Super sweaty but chills too..... I'm so hopefully that I'm afraid to be let down because I'm over analyzing... Hmmmm beep breath! Any advice!? And lmk if u need more info I guess I shoulda tracked it all along but I just wasn't expecting all these BFN!


----------



## Tower6

Sorry that cut in half them I posted twice on accident :/ sorry!


----------



## Calasen

Wow take a week of and it all happens!!

Congrats Luvn heres wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months XXXX

Welcome Tower :)


----------



## Tower6

Thank you! Any advice anyone? I feel like I'm having less symptoms now :/ we'll see


----------



## RainyMama

Tower- I experienced lots of pregnancy symptoms after getting Mirena removed. I didn't end up pregnant until 8 cycles later :) and then I had very few symptoms! Lol!
That being said, there have been a few ladies that passed through here who fell pregnant right away, so you never know.
I think the best way to figure out where you are in your cycle is to start taking your basal body temp and charting your temps on fertilityfriend.com
Hope that helps.


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh, Progesterone is the devil!!! I can hardly function on this medication!! I wonder if supPositories would involve less side effects( like making me a zombie lady??) Well saw a midwife today ! not much to report!! I opted out of blood work. Will just continue the progesterone 2x day till my 12 week ultrasound. My due date is 7/19/13! wow that seems SO far!!! so will get a baby for my birthday maybe??


----------



## Calasen

Well hubbys walking around all smug and self satisfied today :) His seman analysis came back as normal to excellent.

At least it's just me with issues, lets hope we get something to help soon


----------



## babydreamers

Thats good news Calasen. Hopefully whatever the problem is will be easily fixable!


----------



## sjones1125

Lvn- hope the meds aren't as bad anymore!

Calesen- that's awesome news!! Hopefully you get your BFP!!!

Dreamers- how are you feeling?

Lucy- how's it going????!

Liz- how's that bump?

Molly- how are you doing Chica??? Miss ya!

Operation- how's the vacation going?

Gardens- how's you and the family doing?


----------



## wantanother83

Hi ladies,
i had my 2nd mirena removed in august this year, after having it for 8years after i had my 2nd son. First month after removal i had crazy pregnancy signs but it hasnt happend for us yet. Af is due sunday, i tested today bfn. But today all new things are hapening, i got very dizzy while out shopping and broke into a cold sweat, iv been feeling ill since that (maybe just the start of bug but il cling to any sign lol) and my bbs and arms are realy veiny iv never had that before? 
Its been so long since i was last pregers i forgot what it feels like. Im driving myself nuts thinking every twinge is a sign lol. How. Long did it take you ladies to get bfp's?


----------



## Calasen

welcome wantanother :) 

Some caught straight away, some caught fairly soon, some are still waiting after years. It's all individually different.


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome wantanother! I got my Mirena out in January and I ovulated for the first time last month! Good luck to you!

My ovary is throbbing! Lol. I think I might ovulate again this cycle! It's always the left one tho!


----------



## LVnMommy

I know everyone keeps saying, keep hope, just pray... ect. But I just feel like bad news is coming... again. Midwife reviewed my history, and wants me to schedule an ultrasound.. Im so terrified, I just know as soon as they look at the screen its all over!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- great news about your honey! One down, one to go, eh? What is next on the agenda for you!
Hiya dreamers- how are you feeling?
Lucy- hope you are well, sweetie, and cradling that sweet one in your arms.
Want- there is an adjustment period for most women after having their iud removed, your body is no longer receiving those fake hormones. For me, I had lots of "pregnancy" symptoms. We have seen a few ladies come through here who got BFPs very quickly, though, so it is definitely possible. Took me 8 cycles to conceive. 
Stacey- I am so happy for your body! You ovulated and AF came naturally, right?? Amazing!!!
Lvn- can you refuse the u/s? Either way, praying sounds like good advice. I hope all is well.

Stacey, I saw the MW Wednesday, she says the bump is good. Measuring 24 weeks, no surprise, DS was a big boy. :)


----------



## Calasen

Thanks Rainy :) Have an appointment on my birthday in Dec with the Gynaecologist so will see what they wanna do from there.

Still haven't ovulated since our miscarriage in Jan though so most likely am facing a Laparoscopy to remove more endometrial tissue and hopefully get a official diagnosis of PCOS and tube check. Not looking forward to the op as it was a similar operation that caused my medical condition, just hoping repeating it wont make me worse.


----------



## babydreamers

AAAARGH my post just got deleted!

Hi everyone
New ladies - welcome. I got bfp on 8th cycle, miscarried then 2nd cycle. You will get a false impression of how long it will take from us as lots of ladies have said hi, got a bfp on 1st or 2nd cycle and then we;ve never heard from them again. Those of us who took longer have bonded with the group and hung around whether or not weve got our bfps yet

Calasen and Rainy - Hi :)

Lovn - (((HUGS))) I can imagine how you feel. I refused to look at the screen at my 1st ultrasound 2nd pregnancy after starting to spot, was convinced it was another MC. Im really glad I got my ultrasound then, and even if it had been anotehr mc I wanted to know asap so I could stop bonding, grieve and start healing. Have you scheduled it yet? Good luck!

Stacey- it would be so awesome if you ovulate every cycle now! But hopefully this will be your last anyway, get plenty of BDing in!

AFM - 11+5 weeks. Thought my nausea had gone until dealt with a kids ear with an identified foreign body in it the other day - pulled it out and out came so much pus! Im not normally sqeamish but thought I was going to chuck and nurse I was working with thought I was going to faint and immediately guessed my little secret! Ever since then Ive felt pretty sick! Should be gone soon. I started buying a couple of 2nd hand baby things- baby bath, monitor, change table and cute little baby coat hangers. not bad for not even 12 weeks! Im hoping if start slowly now I can avoid getting carried away spending thousands and get most stuff 2nd hand. 12 week scan went super, was super nervous about 1st trimester screening but got a very low risk result so now feeling confident. I think I will set up a pregnancy journal so I dont go on excitedly rambling about baby/pregnancy as it must be hard for you guys still waiting (hang in there, Im cheering you along!)


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi! I'm feeling a little better today... my US is going to be Monday. So wish me luck. I talked it over with DH and we agreed with what u said dreamers its better to know!!! Has anyone had a early US??? What was your earliest scan? I will be about 5 weeks 3 days Monday so I know that's too early to see anything other than gestational sac and maybe yolk sac..


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies xx

Welcome to you new girlies! The best of luck to you ttc'ing. Not always the easiest path, but worth it in the end xx
I got pregnant first cycle post mirena but sadly miscarried 15wks later. I had 5 further miscarriages before fertility treatment. I got my bfp then feb this year, 18months after mirena. Everyone is very different though. Feel free to pick our brains if you need any info on charting an temping etc 

Dreamers I'm so glad things are going so well for you xx I know symptoms are vile, but I loved the reassurance mine gave me. Do you have a scan pic??

Lovn you're doing really well! Fingers crossed your scan goes well. You won't see much there, but you may be lucky enough to see the very beginnings of a heartbeat. Kinda depends how accurate your dating is. Good luck though, let us know how it goes!

Afm...... I'm very very happy to announce the safe arrival of my little prince Wilson!! Born on 10-11-12 at 11.10pm! Weighing 9lb3oz, ouch!!!! All went very well, if somewhat quick! Daddy almost missed it!! I shall post a pic as soon as Im next on my laptop and let you in on all the gory details if you like!!! 

Love and hugs to you all xx 

Ps Girls don't ever give up on your journeys x I almost did x but am now more thankful than I could ever find words to express x I have the most beautiful, precious gift x I hope and pray you all get here soon x you all deserve it xx


----------



## Calasen

AWWWWWWW Welcome to the world Wilson!!! Your mummy and daddy been waiting a long time for you XXXX

Glad your both well honey :) Can't wait for piccys!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Somehow I got unsubscribed from the thread so I had a lot of catching up to do! Here goes...



Calasen said:


> Well hubbys walking around all smug and self satisfied today :) His seman analysis came back as normal to excellent.
> 
> At least it's just me with issues, lets hope we get something to help soon

Calasen - glad to hear dh is a-okay. Hope thing go well with your next step! HUGS!



sjones1125 said:


> Gardens- how's you and the family doing?

We are doing wonderfully, thanks for asking! You can see pics of my little princess in my journal. (Link in my siggy!) :)



wantanother83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> i had my 2nd mirena removed in august this year, after having it for 8years after i had my 2nd son. First month after removal i had crazy pregnancy signs but it hasnt happend for us yet. Af is due sunday, i tested today bfn. But today all new things are hapening, i got very dizzy while out shopping and broke into a cold sweat, iv been feeling ill since that (maybe just the start of bug but il cling to any sign lol) and my bbs and arms are realy veiny iv never had that before?
> Its been so long since i was last pregers i forgot what it feels like. Im driving myself nuts thinking every twinge is a sign lol. How. Long did it take you ladies to get bfp's?

Welcome wantanother! Like everyone has mentioned, everyone is different. It seems there have been many women who find this little group on their first cycle certain it won't ever happen for them and then a few days laterm they are pregnant and gone. For many others, it takes much longer. DH and I conceived after 9 cycles with male factor infertility. We've decided not to go back on bc and hope it happens again but this time without all the temping, opks, timed BDing, and meds to increase cervical fluid.



sjones1125 said:


> Welcome wantanother! I got my Mirena out in January and I ovulated for the first time last month! Good luck to you!
> 
> My ovary is throbbing! Lol. I think I might ovulate again this cycle! It's always the left one tho!

Can't believe I missed your first ovulation! CONGRATS!! Hope it happens again for you this cycle and you get your bfp!



LVnMommy said:


> Hi! I'm feeling a little better today... my US is going to be Monday. So wish me luck. I talked it over with DH and we agreed with what u said dreamers its better to know!!! Has anyone had a early US??? What was your earliest scan? I will be about 5 weeks 3 days Monday so I know that's too early to see anything other than gestational sac and maybe yolk sac..

Hi Lvn, congrats on your little bean. :) My first ultrasound was at 4 weeks 4 days and we could only see the sac. Second scan was at 6w3days and we saw the heartbeat. Pics on pg 1 and 2 of my journal. (Link in my siggy!)



lucyoz34 said:


> Hello lovely ladies xx
> 
> Welcome to you new girlies! The best of luck to you ttc'ing. Not always the easiest path, but worth it in the end xx
> I got pregnant first cycle post mirena but sadly miscarried 15wks later. I had 5 further miscarriages before fertility treatment. I got my bfp then feb this year, 18months after mirena. Everyone is very different though. Feel free to pick our brains if you need any info on charting an temping etc
> 
> Dreamers I'm so glad things are going so well for you xx I know symptoms are vile, but I loved the reassurance mine gave me. Do you have a scan pic??
> 
> Lovn you're doing really well! Fingers crossed your scan goes well. You won't see much there, but you may be lucky enough to see the very beginnings of a heartbeat. Kinda depends how accurate your dating is. Good luck though, let us know how it goes!
> 
> Afm...... I'm very very happy to announce the safe arrival of my little prince Wilson!! Born on 10-11-12 at 11.10pm! Weighing 9lb3oz, ouch!!!! All went very well, if somewhat quick! Daddy almost missed it!! I shall post a pic as soon as Im next on my laptop and let you in on all the gory details if you like!!!
> 
> Love and hugs to you all xx
> 
> Ps Girls don't ever give up on your journeys x I almost did x but am now more thankful than I could ever find words to express x I have the most beautiful, precious gift x I hope and pray you all get here soon x you all deserve it xx

So great to hear from you lucy! Welcome to Wilson! Glad to hear you're both doing well!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok so I had My scan today, showed a Gestational sac & Yolk sac. So thats about right for 5 weeks. I go back on the 30th, should see a heart beat then! fingers crossed. Took blood for a beta, should get results wed. Doc said he is hoping to see them around 2,000 ? He said quote -"you are super fertile" well, gee thanks??


----------



## LVnMommy

edens I checked out your scans, it says by ovulation count, is that any difference in LMP calculation??


----------



## gardenofedens

Yes. Because of dh's fertility issues (low seminal fluid) we had to very carefully time BDing as in none for 4 days before anticipated ovulation and hope to BD one day before or day of. Since ovulation varied from cd13 to cd21, it took quite a lot of analyzing temp patterns over 9 months. Anyway, that cycle I ovulated on CD18 so there was a 4 day difference between LMP and ovulation counting. Not huge in the grand scheme of things later in my LO's life but did make a difference when the dr was trying to tell me our bean wasn't growing enough, etc. Most people don't know their ovulation day which is why due dates are typically determined by LMP. Hope that helps.


----------



## LVnMommy

gardenofedens said:


> Yes. Because of dh's fertility issues (low seminal fluid) we had to very carefully time BDing as in none for 4 days before anticipated ovulation and hope to BD one day before or day of. Since ovulation varied from cd13 to cd21, it took quite a lot of analyzing temp patterns over 9 months. Anyway, that cycle I ovulated on CD18 so there was a 4 day difference between LMP and ovulation counting. Not huge in the grand scheme of things later in my LO's life but did make a difference when the dr was trying to tell me our bean wasn't growing enough, etc. Most people don't know their ovulation day which is why due dates are typically determined by LMP. Hope that helps.

Oh I see!! yes that would make a differnce. Im stuck there right now because i was on BC so were not sure when i actually did ovulate. I did miss 3 pills around the 23th so Im thinking that was the time I o'd. Im glad to at least see the yolk sac! go back in 2 weeks!! so excited, the first 8 weeks are the hardest after losses:( congrats on your bundle mommy!!!


----------



## babydreamers

that's great new lovn. Fingers crossed the next 2 weeks pass super fast for you and you see your heart beat at 7 weeks :)


----------



## RainyMama

Lucy- congrats! I remember when you got your sticky BFP, I am so pleased you have that darling boy to hold now. When do we get to see Wilson??

Happy thanksgiving, Americans!


----------



## LVnMommy

Happy thanksgiving to us states girls! lots of fun, family, turkey, pies!! YUM . Also, I got a new Job!!!! I have plently to be thankful for:)


----------



## sjones1125

Lucy- congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! 

Mellissa- good to hear from you!! 

Question charters- should I be worried with my flat temps?


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- those flat temps do not seem good.... Hopefully it is just your thermometer. Try replacing the battery or getting a new one.
How are you and DH? Are you both on board for TTC these days?

The board is so quiet lately, hope you are all well.


----------



## gardenofedens

Too quiet! Where is everyone?? Babyo...you okay?

Hugs and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## sjones1125

I had another one and I used it 2 mins or so after the first temp and it was the same! I'll get a new one tho. And see what tomorrow shows. Dh and I are doing much better! Thanks for asking. It's my bday today and he's trying so hard to make me happy :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy birthday!!


----------



## babydreamers

Happy birthday Stacey. I see your temp changed with your new thermometer. FXd for ovulation soon!


----------



## sjones1125

Thank you Dreamers! I did have like 6 diff temps, all pretty close to each other lol. My sisters in the hospital and I couldn't sleep all night. Fixing to head there after I drop off kids in school! I'm so excited for her! I just wish the baby was born 2 days ago!


----------



## RainyMama

Definitely looks like your thermometer is working now! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- seems like it!!! My niece is here and she is precious!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm still here!!

Obviously still not pregnant. 

We see a new local RE in January. I guess I'll have more testing and then go from there. We know DH is the problem but I'm sure they will want to poke and prod on me some more. I have two months left of Femara so I'll be taking that Dec. and Jan. 

We took this month off. No opks. No planned BD. I'm taking the progesterone b/c I enjoy a normal length cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Had a U/S today 1 bean with a great heartbeat everything is looking a-ok:)


----------



## gardenofedens

Good luck babyo!

Sounds great lvn!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- really good to hear from you. I think about you a lot! 
I am eager to hear an update after the appointment, but I'll have everything crossed for you for December in the meantime.


----------



## babydreamers

That is great Lovn :)

BabyO - Good that your getting to see that RE. You will get there, dont lose hope! (((HUGS)))

Rainy - how are you feeling?? Passed viability day!


----------



## Calasen

I'm in hiding!! :) 

4 days until my birthday and therefore 4 days until we see the fertility specialist .....


----------



## gardenofedens

Ooh happy v day rainy!!

Happy early bday calasen!!


----------



## babydreamers

Happy birthday Calasen! I can't wait to hear what the specialist says!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lol Calasen...We go see our new RE on my birthday! haha

In some good news, for the first time ever my body behaved. I didn't take any meds this month but I didn't start spotting until today, 12 DPO! Cool huh?

I'm pretty sure we will move to clomid + trigger shot + IUI as soon as we can. IDK if the RE will want additional testing.

Hope all you ladies have a great holiday! I'm still avoiding BnB. It's too depressing after a year to still be here with no baby and no viable pregnancy.


----------



## gardenofedens

:hug: babyo


----------



## Calasen

tell me about it op :( We are now at the 2 years 6 months mark :( Feeling utterly dejected and like a failure esp as my husbands got the all clear. :(


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- will be thinking of you, honey. Hope this specialist has a marvelous plan in store for you. Best Birthday wishes as well!!

Babyo- we are here whenever you need us. I am always sending the most positive baby making vibes your way, though. :)


----------



## Calasen

Great start to the day ....

Woken up by a call off my mum to say happy birthday and wish us luck today at the specialist, only to then be told me brothers now expecting his 5th child and then the :witch: decided to show up finally as well.

Update:- Well the app with the specialist was a complete disappointment. Apprently my condition is too advanced (endo), definately have PCOS, and the only options open to us now is IUI or IVF. But given our local NHS policy I'm too fat! for either of them and they wont help me until I lose at least 50kg's!!! (7 stone).

What a **** day!!!! So much for a damn decent birthday!!! 

F*** em! Tonight I am having a bottle of wine, loads of chocolate and will deal with this crap tomorrow.


----------



## babydreamers

Oh, Im sorry Calasen, how depressing for you :( I really hope you can enjoy your birthday and start working out your plan tomorrow. You have been doing amazingly with your weight loss.


----------



## gardenofedens

oh wow calasen. I'm so sorry!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- that is horrible! And must be so hard to hear about your brother's baby when you get news like this. :(
Dreamers is right, you have been doing so well with your weight loss. I hope you have a lovely evening, sounds perfect to indulge in everything you want tonight!


----------



## gardenofedens

It's too quiet in here. How is everyone doing? Ready for and enjoying the holidays?


----------



## lucyoz34

It's really quiet!! 
I'm good edens thank you! Not remotely ready for Christmas lol, things just don't get done so fast with a baby! How are you??

Girls I'm trying to decide what birth control to use for now, what's your opinion on the mirena? Would any of you have it fitted again??

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Mellissa, Hey Lucy!
not ready for Christmas at all!!! I still have to buy presents lol.

Lucy- hows the baby? and you? I personally will never go back on Mirena! I Have some bc pills. But i haven't taken them. The doc said if I did take it it would help with my symptoms. But I'm staying away from it. Good luck!


----------



## gardenofedens

I have an appt next tuesday to get mirena again. Might cancel it but not because of anything against mirena. Dh and I haven't decided still if we will use hormonal bc or not. If I get mirena, I will keep it for 18 months til I finish school. If we decide we don't want to wait that long to ttc again but aren't ready to ntnp, I will try the mini pill. But I think we are both leaning toward nfp/ntnp. Have to decide by monday though!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi everyone. I am thrilled to see some activity on the board!
Weird that no one here is as actively trying to conceive as in the old days :)
To answer the Mirena question, no, I will never use the Mirena iud again. I would consider the mini pill, it has very low levels of hormones, right? Or, what about Paraguard? No hormones, just copper?
My poor lady parts were so confused last time, in the 8 cycles we were trying, I never had to open anything more than the original bag of light pads I bought for my withdrawal bleed. Mirena had really thinned my uterine lining. I am so blessed that what I had was enough for a healthy pregnancy. 
If you're done with babies, maybe it doesn't matter?


----------



## gardenofedens

It definitely affects each person differently, doesn't it? I ovulated right on time after removal and had completely normal periods even while I had it in. the only thing I remember disliking about it is that we could sometimes feel it during sex and I was worried it would get dislodged or something not to mention that part of it was painful. Other than that though, I really loved it.


----------



## Calasen

I'm still here, am still trying despite the idiot drs telling me it wont happen naturally for us. Signed up to a "healthy weight solutions" thing to try to get the weight off for the IUI/IVF but not heard back yet.

Trying to avoid all things baby, my hearts breaking more and more each day esp with xmas approching


----------



## RainyMama

Hi calasen, I am glad you have a plan and as I've said before, I have every possible body part crossed for you, sweetie. :)
I am obviously not trying to lose weight now with the baby, but I am really trying hard to ensure that I eat extremely well. Hard to do this time of year with the parties and cookies every where! I have gained quite a bit of weight already, but it's not entirely surprising, DS was 9 and a half pounds. This baby's growth and the size of my uterus indicate more of the same! 
So it goes I suppose.
I got almost all of my Christmas shopping done! Now I just need stocking stuffers :)


----------



## sjones1125

Hi ladies! How's it going?
Calesen- that's awesome! *praying you get a BFP soon!!!

Hi Liz, pictures of the bump? 

I just finished all my Xmas shopping. Now I need to wrap them!!! I hate wrapping presents.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi all, boy its SO quiet on here! Hope everyone has a wonderul christmas!! Had an U/S yesterday, everything is looking good baby measured 9 weeks 4 days HR 178 (thats high!)team pink maybe?? I have been moved to high risk sadly though, because my blood pressure, 156/102 -158/104 range since my first appointment, I must monitor for one week then discuss meds with doctor, Im trying to put off medication as long as possible to get past 1st trimester, I heard there is more vasodialtion 2nd semster so BP should come down some, hoping for the best!


----------



## Calasen

sjones1125 said:


> Calesen- that's awesome! *praying you get a BFP soon!!!

not sure what your finding awesome honey? I need to lose 7 stone/98 pounds in weight, its gonna take at least 2 years and I can't concieve natrally.


----------



## sjones1125

Sorry I didn't mean to sound excited about what the doctors think or you're weight. I'm just happy that you're still hanging on there despite what they say. my apologies.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well....we officially have an account with a sperm bank. We will do photo matching and proceed with donor sperm in the new year. I'm excited!!

I have to decide: IUI vs. at home insemination. What would you ladies do?


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow babyo, that's an exciting step! How is your dh taking that?


----------



## OperationBbyO

DH is the one who called and set up the account! lol He sent photos to me for approval and then brought home the pile of paperwork from the office. I'd say he is totally ok with it. :)

I have a great hubby.


----------



## gardenofedens

You have an amazing hubby for sure!!!!


----------



## sjones1125

Bbyo- that's pretty awesome!!! I would personally do it at home. Good luck with what you guys choose!


----------



## babydreamers

BabyO - that is wonderful! Your DH sounds wonderful! I guess all else being equal Id do it from home - but what has a higher success rate?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- so glad to hear from you! I am so excited for your first try!!!! My sister and her partner tried (at the fertility clinic) one week ago and I am sure she is getting anxious to test. :)
I am with Dreamers, does going to the doc give you better odds? If so, I'd go with that. If not, the comfort of home I think might help me psychologically.
Let us know what you decide.

Stacey- I will try to attach a belly pic. I suck at pictures on BnB, so hopefully this works! This pic is from 26 weeks, I am now 28. I'll try to get a more recent pic for ya, but right now I look like hell and am too vain to post one of what I look like in this moment! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gardenofedens

Awww, your belly is so cute Liz!


----------



## LVnMommy

Rainy what a beautiful bump!!! 


BabyO I think I would agree if the odds were the same, at home would be more comfortable, but you know what is best for you :)


afm- I am unbelievable sick sick sick. The MS is on whole other level. I have not kept anything down except water, and tea in 3 days. Im really hoping it gets better soon.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- you look great!!! Lovely! 

Lvn- hope you feel better!

Afm, 11 dpo and not even a hint of a line. I went for cd 21 blood work and my progesterone was 20.0, so I for sure ovulated!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I think we will ultimately go with IUI. DH feels better about that. We will do meds, US monitoring, a trigger shot, and then an IUI. Pretty good odds with that one! We will also BD during that time like crazy and then see what happens. I'm getting excited again about TTC since I KNOW we will finally be moving forward in the new year. Less than two weeks until my appointment. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Lvn, feel better!

Jones- so glad you ovulated! Thats awesome!!

Babyo- excited for you!! Can't wait to see your :bfp: !!

Afm, cd52...no sign of af though. Two patches of ewcm a couple weeks apart so I have no idea what my body is doing! Have thought about temping again just for curiosity's sake but sleep is still poetry sporadic so would probably be useless!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey- Im really excited for you, would be a great Xmas present! Good luck! It is wonderful news your body is finally behaving itself and ovulating

Liz - you look stunning! Gorgeous bump!

LvN - Hope your feeling better soon. The nausea is at least reassuring everythings going well!

Operation - Thats fantastic, Im really excited for you! Good luck, hope you catch 1st try

Gardens- are you seriously thinking about TTC again?? I get that feeling your about to start! 

Merry Christmas everyone, hope your all having a wonderful day! Ive been spoilt silly by DH :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, no, not like I was anyway. No temping, no opks, no stress. Just ntnp. The chances of us conceiving without extra help is slim so I'm not stressing in the slightest. We had planned to start ttc again when abigail is 9-10 months so we'll re-evaluate then! :) (dh wants us to ttc again now tho)


----------



## gardenofedens

*merry christmas everyone!!*


----------



## sjones1125

Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## babydreamers

gardenofedens said:


> Lol, no, not like I was anyway. No temping, no opks, no stress. Just ntnp. The chances of us conceiving without extra help is slim so I'm not stressing in the slightest. We had planned to start ttc again when abigail is 9-10 months so we'll re-evaluate then! :) (dh wants us to ttc again now tho)

 Wow! How exciting! I'm not sure I could stick to no stress NTNP, but you never know, plenty of people have conceived naturally when they were told there was no chance. It would be lovely to fall pregnant without the obsessive TTC.

I'm already thinking I would love a 2nd baby, but DH has always said one is the limit. I reckon my best bets are to wait until number 1 is around 6 months when things are calming down to bring it up. Were not getting any younger though!


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, dh wanted SIX. I talked him down to four.  it would be a miracle for us to conceive even that many though! I am hoping for at least two though...i don't want abigail to have only child syndrome especially since she is the only grandchild too (and will be for many years)


----------



## Tarabay

Hi ladies- can I ask a question please??

I had the coil taking out on the 5th of December! I had my period the week running up to it and it had just finished when I had it taken out, then 2 days later after I had coil removed I started bleeding again! I am not sure whether to count my period as my cycle or the removal bleed??? If my period then I was due af yesterday if removal bleed then I'm due next wed!

I am havin some unusual weird symptoms that I wouldn't get prior to af- I have twinges in my belly, sore lower back, ached legs, a little bit more creamy cm as of today, and also today I noticed that my boobs were slightly sore- like muscle pain in them and when I stretch m arms in the air- muscle pain in both my underarms ( I had this before when I was pregnant but had a mc) 

BUT I have tested- Monday and Wednesday of this week and both BFN- I keep looking a the 2nd one and thinkin I see something but it is most probably just me waning to see it- dh says no but says my boobs are bigger and I have 'that look' but not sure whether he is just sayin that to try and make me happy lol!

An help would be greatly appreciated!! So thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## LVnMommy

My doctor told me to count my regular period although it was so light I could Hardly Call it that and after the removal like you I had withdrawal bleed. I had my Morena removed march 5th and got a BFP April 1st. (Sadly ended in MC) so it is possible to get a BFP soon. I would say from my experience if you di get a BFP so soon after removal have your progesterone checked. I had 2 MC after. Removal both with extremely low progesterone and I never had that problem before. I am now 11 weeks pregnant and have been on progesterone since 5 weeks and everything looks good! Hope this helps..


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks lvnmommy! I will def take ur advice on board, thank u! I am with a private gynae since after my 2nd mc and I intend on ringing her as soon as I get a BFP just to go in for an appointment for her to check my bloods etc- is that a good idea?

Congratulations on ur pregnancy! 

If I go by my period then I'm nearly two days late but a bfn yesterday! ???? So maybe not- think ill wait a couple more days and if no af I'll test again! It's just a waiting game really isn't it! Frustrating at times! 

My gynae told me it is fine to start trying straight away! Just wait and see- maybe I should leave trying until the 1st- tht would be a brilliant way to see in the new year! :)

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## LVnMommy

Also don't forget that when having the mirena removed, your cycle.may be put off because of your body adjusting to being off the hormones! I would definitely say to see your OB when you get that BFP! 
And don't worry about your previous losses (hard to say I know!!) But I had two this year, and was on birth control piand got a big surprise! And this one is growing like a weed :) best of luck on your TTC adventur


----------



## babydreamers

Welcome Tarabay. I would ignore the withdrawal bleed, but it may take a couple of months for your periods to come back to regular. After my 1st proper period after the mirena was taken out I had regular 24-29 day cycles, but everyone is different. Don't forget your cycles may have changed length since you got the mirena in. Try and relax!


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy new year ladies!! I wish for each of you to have bellies growing with love this year! :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

Holy shit!!! New Years BFP. I am freaking out. No spotting. No signs or symptoms. I desperately hope it sticks.


----------



## sjones1125

OperationBbyO said:


> Holy shit!!! New Years BFP. I am freaking out. No spotting. No signs or symptoms. I desperately hope it sticks.

That is AWESOME BByo! Praying it does stick!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am crossing everything!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay babyo!!!!!


----------



## lucyoz34

OOOOMMMMMGGGG!!!!!!!!!! Babyo that's bloody fantastic lovely girl!!!! I've literally got everything crossed for you. Are you taking progesterone??? I am so flippin excited for you it's unreal!! Keep us posted ok, do you have a bfp pic???? 

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies xx I hope 2013 brings you every hope, dream and happiness xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Here it is. This wasn't even FMU. The line showed up within 5 seconds.

How sensitive are these tests?

You can also see my BBT has been high the last two days. I am 13 dpo today. AF typically shows up 12 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







HPT.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow that's so dark!! Absolutely no doubting that bfp! Your chart looks textbook too, lovely second rise, triphasic!! Are you going to rest again tomorrow with fmu?? Are you on 400 of progesterone?? You clearly implanted a few days ago to have enough hormone to get such a dark line, so with the prog I'd be really surprised if you started spotting now. Cannot wait to check in tomorrow to see your bbt!! Congrats hun xx I so hope this is it for you guys xx


----------



## LVnMommy

Holy moly babyO!!!! Congrats that's beautiful way to start 2013!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Gah! I have some slight brown in my CM when I wipe. This just started. I am on 400mg of progesterone. I will keep my RE appt on Thursday and see what he wants me to do. 

I won't test again. I go in tomorrow for betas and progesterone and betas again on Friday. I'll have a 6 wk ultrasound if I make it that far. :) 

Lucy how did you finally make yours sticky? I know we have the same issue.


----------



## LVnMommy

Were you jusy completely astonished babyO??? It's so amazing amazing. Amazing, did.I say amazing?? That you finally got that BFP! I am really crossing everything good luck!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I was totally shocked. I have no symptoms. I started to get suspicious when I wasn't spotting at 11 dpo. Then when I wasn't spotting on 12 dpo and got a temp spike past 98 I was reeeeeeeally suspicious. When I woke up with another temp above 98 I "knew." So I went to pee and there was no spotting so I went back to sleep. Then I woke hubby up a couple hours later after I laid there and obsessed and tried to sleep another 4 hours. I took my temp again and it was above 98 again so I knew it wasn't a fluke. I asked hubby if I should test and he said to trust my gut and sent me off to the bathroom.

That line showed up in less than 5 seconds and kept getting darker. I started screaming for hubby to get in there and he hauled it to the bathroom b/c he knew the only reason Id' be screaming my head off is b/c I got a BFP. I've been in shock all day. He has been in shock all day. I am desperately hoping it sticks. I'm on such a high dose of progesterone.

Is it normal to get some spotting around the time AF would show up? I won't rest easy until I have both betas back.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm so excited for you babyo!! Your post brings tears to my eyes. And after you went through everything with the sperm bank and all that. So so excited!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Btw, I used mucinex this time. I had some excellent EWCM. Maybe that stuff really helps.


----------



## lucyoz34

How's the spotting babyo?? It is normal to have a little breakthrough bleeding when af should be due. Also the fact that its brown suggests old blood so possibly from implantation?? I was on 400 prog too hun. I wish I could say there was something spectacular I did that made bean stick, but it was a culmination of little things, and just meant to be at that time. I was on second cycle clomid, taking evening primrose oil until ov, drinking raspberry leaf tea up till 5dpo, prog from 10dpo. Also recommended to me by my gp, who had also suffered fertility probs, was Wellwoman Vitabiotics. I caught six weeks after taking that and it stuck. I don't know if one or all of these things helped? A month before I caught too I had a procedure done to inflate and wash out my uterus to check its structure, is been told it just helped clear any old stuff and ensure the pathways clear. 
I think the most vital thing though is to stay relaxed an stress free. Easier said than done I know. Just trust that if its meant to happen for you this time, then it will. 
Be thinking of you and willing your little bean to hang in there hun xx stay positive xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well it went away again. I don't know what to make of that. I will trust that I have a dark line (much darker than last time) and will try to not stress until Friday. 

What is the flushy out thing called?


----------



## gardenofedens

The mucinex is what finally did it for us too. And I was on 400mg of progesterone until 10 weeks. Definitely try not to stress, easier said than done! 

dunno what the flushy out thing is called tho


----------



## babydreamers

BabyO!!!! Congratulation!! You have made my day and I am soooo excited for you. Try not to stress too much about brown spotting, is definitely common around when you've missed your period, and throught the 1st trimester. Everything is crossed for you


----------



## lucyoz34

It's a histeropingogram babyo. Good that the spotting has stopped, could just have been implantation xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Thought I'd post some pics of my little prince...
 



Attached Files:







wilson1.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









wilson2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 17









wilson3.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









wilson4.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Calasen

Congrats babyo!!!!! :dance:

:)


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm on 400 of progesterone also, for oneore week till 12 weeks. It makes me a zombie mess, but worth it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have been on it since June but its kicking my ass this time. I am constantly in a daze.


----------



## OperationBbyO

No spotting today. Anxiously awaiting the first beta.

What happened to TaurusMom? I haven't seen her around in a long time.


----------



## OperationBbyO

First beta is back. 319! Not too bad for 14 dpo.


----------



## babydreamers

BabyO = not bad at all! And your temps look great. Looking back at your charts looks like you will have your longest LP today so you'll have officially missed your 1st period!! The 1st of many little milestones. Good luck! 

Lucy - your little one is a stunner! He looks so grown up already! Real facial expressions. You must be thrilled. How are you feeling? Getting much sleep?

Calasen - How are you doing sweetie? Good to hear from you on here. How is the weight loss going- get a boost in motivation from your new year resolutions? Will you try to save for a private round of IVF between now and when you'll be entitled for NHS one? I think any weight loss is good for fertility so every kg you lose is helping


----------



## lucyoz34

Babyo that's great hun, and your chart looks good! Lots of positives!!! Looking forward to tomorrows temp and Fridays beta result!! Have you got any symptoms at all??xx

Dreamers thank you! He's a porker lol, 9lb 4 born, now 7weeks and weighing 14lb5!!! Breastfeeding all the time lol!! He's such a character already though, cooing an smiling at everyone! Sleeps through, waking only for one, sometimes two feeds, so not too bad. I was up more in the night when I was pregnant!! How are your symptoms now?? Do you have a nice little bump??


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow lucy!! Abigail is 22 weeks and just hit 15 pounds yesterday!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Lucy I am cracking up at your profile pic. Best baby face ever!


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm really glad there are so many breastfeeding moms on here!! I'm going to need your advice come July! I have never breastfed before and want to exclusivel this time!! Wow BabyO that's a great beta!!! Cant wait to hear back!


----------



## babydreamers

Lucy - what a big boy! I have quite a bump! I've totally been showing it off at every opportunity! Reassuring to hear you are getting some sleep! 

Operation - Hurry up, wake up and chart your temp!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My temp went down this morning. It was about an hour and a half earlier than normal, but still. I'm done temping! Lol too stressful. I'll wait for my beta tomorrow and whatever will be will be.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea don't do what I did and try to keep temping. It totally and completely freaked me out!! Dh even shattered the bbt so I would stop, lol


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- your temp could definitely be much lower since it was much earlier. Good idea to stop temping! Too stressful. I am so eager for your next beta results. I am still sooo excited for you!!!

Lvn- great choice to BF this time!! I had a heck of a time BFing DS but figured it out with lots of help from a lactation consultant. If you ever need any help when baby is here let me know.

Lucy- what a gorgeous boy, I make big babies too :)

Dreamers- any chance you will give us a belly shot?

Stacey- thinking of you often, sweetie. How is your family? DH?

Calasen- cheering you on from here, hope your first Christmas as a wife was blissful.

We haven't seen taurus/molly for a while. Hope you're well, Molly, if you're reading.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Just running through. Still no spotting.

Progesterone was 50! Woot! I'll take it! Second beta in the morning. My midwife had me cancel my RE appt today so I'm pretending to go so ppl at work won't know. lol DH and I will have lunch together instead.


----------



## LVnMommy

I have scheduled a private U/S Feb 1 st to find out gender! Ill be 16 weeks so hoping we find out.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh gosh how exciting! After all you have been through I bet you are so happy to be able to find out the gender!


----------



## babydreamers

BabyO - Good plan. Temps are only going worry you more. Ill just have to wait for your beta tomorrow! Lunch sounds lovely - nice way to celebrate!

Rainy - I will do a belly shot at some point and upload it

Lovn - Ahhh!! How exciting! I cant wait

AFM my 20 week scan (when I should find out baby's gender) has been booked for months as I have to book way ahead to get in to my dr. Unfortunately my roster is finally out and I'm supposed to be working. Hopefully Ill work out a solution today. Not sure work are going to be thrilled at me leaving early for an appointment as were so short staffed


----------



## lucyoz34

Good luck with your second beta today babyo xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Beta #2 650!!


----------



## lucyoz34

That's flippin awesome!! Doubled!!!! Congratulations hun, that's a great sign! What's the next step now?? How do you feel??


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well, if there is a pregnancy thing you can get, I have it: bloating, gas, nausea, thirsty, slobbering, aversion to food, my boobs feel like a 300 pound gorilla punched them, and I am sooooo tired. I've fallen asleep at work the past two days. I"m talking face first in a keyboard. 

I am so so so so so happy to see that it doubled. The next step will be an ultrasound. I got a call from my MW's office today and they said they would schedule it. My RE wanted one around 6 weeks but I'll push it as close to 7 as possible b/c I want to see that little flicker of a heart beat.

Please let this bean stick!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow loads of symptoms, that's a fab sign too, hormones must be raging in there, little bean is making his/her presence felt already!! Everything seems really positive doesn't it. I hope you and your dh can be a bit excited after all that's gone wrong xx there's every chance this little bean is in there for the next nine months  xx I'm so so happy for you  brings back some very special memories! Are you going to have betas done again? I had two sets done, just for reassurance xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

I haven't heard back from my midwife but I don't think so. I don't think I want any.

I just have a feeling about this pregnancy. I think it's all going to be ok.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo!!! Yay!! I am so excited for you!! When approximately will you be due?


----------



## LVnMommy

That is awesome BabyO. I had a heartbeat 6 weeks 1 day so if your are sure on O date I think scheduling 6+ would be safe be I understand wanting to wait! How ecstatic is your DH!?? Amazing nees


----------



## OperationBbyO

Due date (are you ready for this?) Sept 11!! 

I know I Ov on day 16 with the meds and that's what FF says too so I calculated from that and not LMP.

Hubby is over the moon excited. He feels all manly and stuff. He is so scared though. He was really heartbroken last time and he doesn't want to see me get hurt again if this doesn't work out. I still think it will. I have a good feeling!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh and sorry for all the typos! Lol my kindle changes all my words :/


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats babyo!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations BabyO! Betas are great, so many symptoms must be a good sign. Im pretty sure i didnt get any symptomd until about 6 weeks. I agree, hold off until 7/40 if you can so you can see the heart beat, what a lovely sight that will be!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- how are you feeling today?


----------



## LVnMommy

Have any of you ladies used a doppler at home? I'm getting one today hope I can find baby. I have been having tons of cramping appointment tomorrow I hope all is well..


----------



## RainyMama

I have not used an at home doppler. Good luck at your appointment lvn, let us know how it goes.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I continue to be a walking symptom fest. I regurgitated my lunch while walking to the car. Fabulous!

First US next Friday and first OB appt is feb 19


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have friends who have one and love it and other people just get stresses out when they can't find the baby!


----------



## LVnMommy

I have now convinced myself something is wrong! I have had horrible cramping now for 2 days and of course my OB is out of office till. Tomorrow!!! I tried for 3 yes THREE. hours with the damnable doppler and only found my HB and artery. Nothing on baby. I am almost 13 weeks and thought I should find it easily .. my. Friend is due one day behind me and is coming over later so I can look for hers


----------



## gardenofedens

I had one and loved it! I found Abigail's heart best around 7-8 weeks and searched for it about once a week. Try not to stress lvn. There were times I couldn't find Abigail's and would freak out and everything turned out fine. Good luck at your appt!

Babyo, glad to see you have your appts booked. Your betas are great! Can't wait to hear more from both of you!

Calasen, thinking of you! Can't wait for your bfp!!

Afm, I joined a stroller group today to get back in shape. I've lost most of the baby weight but was a bit overweight to start so I'm hoping to lose about 25-30 pounds! It starts Wednesday!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm going to POAS again in the morning. Just to make sure! 

My bean will graduate to an apple seed tomorrow!


----------



## gardenofedens

Where is your ticker so we can follow along??


----------



## OperationBbyO

Were you able to find the heartbeat on the monitor?

As for my ticker. I guess I'll go get one. I wanted to wait until the 6 week US. I got out another stick this morning. The test line came up before the control! hahahahaha

I should stop worrying.


----------



## LVnMommy

Was able to.find my friends, not mine though :(


----------



## RainyMama

Lvn- do you get to see the dr today? I remember my MW easily finding the HB for me when I was about ten weeks, but at the next appointment (14ish) she struggled and it took a looooooong time. And she is a pro! Hang in there sweetie.
Babyo- I am so happy to see your ticker!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Has anyone has normal doubling betas and then went on to MC? My DH's entire family will be gathered this weekend for the last time until May! We would love to announce our pregnancy to the entire family instead of telling them over the phone or via skype.

My betas are great. My progesterone is great. I'll be right at 6 weeks when we announce but my US isn't until 5 days after that. His family lives over 10 hours away so we don't see them often.

My gut has a good feeling about this pregnancy and my numbers are good so I really want to tell them!

I do have a 6 yo stepson who would also find out. He's been through at least pregnancy and birth with his mother (and he's talked about another baby in her tummy that didn't get here before so but he was barely 4 at the time so who knows what that was about.) We made the decision that he gets to be the first to know so we either tell him and them now or wait until after the first trimester.


----------



## gardenofedens

We announced at five weeks after good betas...and the dr I saw at 7-8 weeks said once you see the heartbeat, it's extremely rare to miscarry. Although you'd be sharing before your us but still, I think if you are ready to share, you should!


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO I think if you feel.comfortable announcing you should! With my second loss, the first 2 betas doubled, then the second set did.not. but ky progesterone was also very very low at 6.8


----------



## babydreamers

Babyo, I think it comes down to who you would want to knowif you did miscarry (although that's not going to happen). As long as they will be supportive if the worst happened I think you should tell. I told my family at 4 weeks!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well BIL and SIL decided not to come this weekend so we are keeping the news between us for a little while longer. I have my US the next Friday and I should be 6+3 so hopefully we can see the heartbeat. If we can, we will tell my SS that weekend. I can't play with him like I normally do (tickle fights, piggy back rides, wrestle, crawl around on the floor--the indigestion does not like crawling around) and I don't want to give him a bogus reason like "I hurt my back and can't play with you." and then come back a couple weeks later and be all "I'm pregnant and that's really why I can't play with you like we normally do." 

So we will tell him in a special way and let him know that he is the first to know. :) He doesn't see or talk to my ILs unless he is with us so we can save the shirt wearing for a later time. 

I feel comfortable telling him after the heartbeat and I think he would deal with a MC just fine.


----------



## LVnMommy

I saw baby yesterday! Actually measuring bigger that supposed to be 12+4 and was measuring 13 . Will not change due date though dang :( baby had arms and legs moving around its weird I don't feel a thing! Will continue progesterone 3 more weeks. And blood pressure meds my cervix is a bit open 1-2 cm so pelvic rest 2 weeks and return to discuss cerclage.. I'm guessing hat had somehing to do with my cramping I was 3 cm from 30-36 weeks with my daughter so I'm not too concerned .. Dr wants tto keep a watchful eye. Pheasant I think that's all. Oh 3 weeks till gender scan:)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm glad to hear the good news! How exciting to see little arms and legs! I can't wait for that.


----------



## LVnMommy

I feel like.I can actually feel pregnant now:) I'm almost out of first trimester and feel like I can stop.worrying now!(well stop worrying as much) and start buying baby stuff in less than 3 weeks when we find out gender!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thats great lvn!

Sounds good for you too babyo! 

Afm, I'm dying. Lol. I did the first stroller workout today and I think my arms might fall off. We started with high knees, jumping jacks, etc then did about a million pushups and jogging to warm up. Then we did lunges, leg lifts, and your kicks while walking up a super steep hill. And when we got to the top we were rewarded with more pushups...wide armed and then diamond and bicycle crunches. Then we went up and down another hill and ended at a playground where we did a ton more crunches and stretching to cool down. All while pushing joggers! Abigail slept through most of it but while she was awake, she was fascinated watching all the mom's jump around like crazy people! Lol. We came home and took a two hour nap!


----------



## LVnMommy

Baby pic
 



Attached Files:







58258_292711224164967_492925244_n.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LVnMommy

Garden how did you find this group??? Sounds so fun


----------



## gardenofedens

I first heard about Baby Boot Camp which is supposed to have franchises all over but couldn't find one local to me. I found this one instead though, same basic idea.  I swear if this group doesn't whip me into shape, nothing will! My hope is to lose about 20-30 pounds by April. That might be completely unrealistic but that's my goal! I want to do boudoir photos for dh for his birthday and I won't do it unless I'm either skinny or second trimester pregnant. Lol


----------



## LVnMommy

Yea I'm feeling quite. "Padded" these days I have only gained 1 lb. But nothing fits!!! I do not look pregnant at all only chubby:( my friend who is due one day behind me has quite s round bump!!!! Jealous


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wonder when I'll get a bump? I"m really skinny so I feel like it will stick out pretty fast.


----------



## LVnMommy

Im curvy 5'4 130-135 and usually my tummy is flat but these days nothing is fitting me!!! My friend is very thin and is showing at 12 weeks:) so I bet you will show early Babyo! Sometimes at night my belly. Pops out a bit I will ty to upload a pic sometime.


----------



## gardenofedens

I was so super bloated in the beginning!! It looked like a flabby bump and then it went away and then finally a real bump appeared!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Omg. Got a call from the RE. They want betas until I hit 5000 and weekly progesterone until I am in my second trimester. My arms will be black and blue. 

So I got another beta and progesteroe done today and I go back again starting next week when I'm back in town.


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, as much as that sucks, at least they are closely monitoring you!


----------



## LVnMommy

At least you can be reassured you have an amazing RE ! really watching closing:)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Another good beta. I'm doubling at 47.98 hours! lol


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I am so thrilled to see your amazing betas!! I am so happy that we are pregnant simultaneously :)

About the bump- my midwife seems to think that the stronger your abs are, the slower the rounded bump will appear.


----------



## babydreamers

must be why by belly is gigantic then, not enough sit ups! Oh well, kind of like showing it off! How is it going BabyO?


----------



## RainyMama

Dreamers! I certainly wasn't suggesting that you have weak abs!!!! I don't know what I meant. I was thinking of my own abs that separated after my first pregnancy. I started showing much sooner this time due to that.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well with my abs of steel....oh...wait...no abs of steel here! lol

I'm trying to be calm until my scan on Friday. My boobs are still killing me and I'm still really sleepy. Now all I want to eat is salty stuff. I literally just licked some salt water. :blush:

I still feel good in my gut about this one. No spotting or anything. Well, I take that back, I had a pap last week and I had some very light brown spotting a few days after but I know my cervix started bleeding during the exam so I am not worried about it.


----------



## LVnMommy

I really think this is it for you babyO! And I cant wait fir you to see that beautiful heartbeat soon! I'm quite upset with my doctor! He wanted me to continue he progesterone till 15 weeks. Well he never called in my script so when I went to pick it up past Thursday night nothing was there!! His office was closed Friday and I called Monday noone ever called me back! I called again today same thing not heard back yet. So this will be night 6 with no progesterone ( I take it at night to help wig the side effects) ht I'm worried about dropping from 400 Mg a day to cold turkey is not good! I did find baby eih doppler today 137 that baby moves SO much I find s/he for 5 seconds then gone and one he other side!! Sneaky baby.


----------



## babydreamers

Rainy - don't worry! Cant remember the last time I did a sit up! I hate them!!

BabyO- that all sounds great! The spotting doesn't sound at all concerning. Fingers crossed for a super scan result on Friday :)

Lovn -maybe you can finally quit the progesterone? 13/40 must be pretty safe surely? Im glad you found the heart beat and are feeling reassured.


----------



## OperationBbyO

New beta in siggy. All is still well.


----------



## babydreamers

Go Operation! Isnt your scan today??


----------



## OperationBbyO

The Bean is good! Measuring 6w 3d. We saw the heart beat. It was 144 so nice and strong for this stage. Bean measured .56 centimeters. :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Amazing!!!!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## babydreamers

OperationBbyO said:


> The Bean is good! Measuring 6w 3d. We saw the heart beat. It was 144 so nice and strong for this stage. Bean measured .56 centimeters. :)

Well done!! :happydance:
That is so wonderful, bet you loved seeing the scan? I know you dont see much when theyre so small but that little flicker is sooo amazing to see!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I cried! Hubby cried because I cried. 

So far The Bean has been strong. Great betas, great progesterone, measured perfectly on date, strong heart beat. I still really feel like this little bean is going to make it!


----------



## gardenofedens

So wonderful babyo!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## babydreamers

I think its going to make it too! Couldn't look any more positive at the mo' :)


----------



## LVnMommy

So three days before my 3d/4d. Ultrasound I'm supposed to drink a gallon of water a day!!! Holy water overload, 3 gallons in 3 days! I might turn into a fish:/


----------



## OperationBbyO

Wow that is a lot of water! Why do they want you to drink so much??


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh look! I am a blueberry now!


----------



## LVnMommy

They said that they get the best 3d/4d pictures when the amniotic fluid is plentiful! And moms are well hydrated also to drink Orange juice 30 Mims before. I highly doubt I can drink 3gallons in 3 days but I will try to do my best! Yay for blueberries!! Oh that actually sounds delicious :)


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO how are you feeling? I know 7 weeks.is.usually when everything.kicks.in!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm feeling great. I started having some weird cramps this morning but no spotting so I continue to think it's all normal. I don't really have MS. I get nauseated sometimes but I don't throw up. I'm still really thirsty and my boobs still really hurt. I'm getting the bloat pudge.

I still have faith that it's all ok in there. I'm counting down the next five weeks!


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm being sent to a cardiologist, tachycardia&hypertension are not so common for a.24 year old. oping everything turns out ok


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh yikes! Pregnancy can do weird things to our bodies. I hope it all ok or can be easily managed.


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen, how are you doing hun? And is Taurus still around? Who else hasn't checked in lately?


----------



## Calasen

I'm ok :) Focussing on losing the weight and trying to avoid all baby related stuff.
Recently ended a friendship though when the person turned around and said I was meant to not have children as god obviously thought I was undeserving ...

I don't believe in god, but I also don't believe the things we desire should be easy.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh thats awful!! You are definitely better off without that negativity in your life! Good for you for standing up for yourself!


----------



## sjones1125

Hya, Ladies! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I had a gush of red bleeding last night. Just once. Some went into the toilet and then when I wiped it was pinky-red. I laid down immediately and have been in bed ever since. I walked around a big mall yesterday so I don't know if that could cause it or what. I still don't have any cramps or pain but I have called in sick to work tomorrow and I will call my MW first thing in the morning. Brown spotting after an exam doesn't worry me, red out of the blue worries me.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh no babyo, I'll be thinking of you, keep us posted!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- best of luck to you with the weight loss. I am cheering you on!

Hiya Stacey! You ovulated this month, eh? Your chart looks great!!

Babyo- holy shit that is scary. Yes, please do keep us posted. Thinking of you and your bean.


----------



## gardenofedens

Omg rainy, I can't believe you are almost 34 weeks!! It's gone by so quickly!! (sorry, I hated when people said that because I didn't think so at all since it was such a long waiting game trying and then just as long waiting for her to arrive!) I delivered at 36+2...hopefully your little one isn't that early but you have less than two months to go!


----------



## OperationBbyO

My MW's office says to treat it as normal unless I start to have cramps or pain or heavy period like flow or start passing clots. 

It's still so scary. It was only the one time and then I had brown on and off spotting only when I wiped after that. Nothing going on today at all but I'm taking it easy at home.

Also, I'm sneezing my head off. I googled sneezing and pregnancy and I had no idea that it was a pregnancy symptom. Weird.


----------



## gardenofedens

When will they let you come in for another scan or at least listen to your bean's heartbeat so you can relax?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My appointment isn't until 11 weeks. I could go in at 10 weeks but I refused to see anyone but my friend MW. lol I'm stubborn like that. My appt is February 19.


----------



## LVnMommy

2 DAYS TILL GENDER SCAN!!! I can't wait:)


----------



## babydreamers

Calasen said:


> I'm ok :) Focussing on losing the weight and trying to avoid all baby related stuff.
> Recently ended a friendship though when the person turned around and said I was meant to not have children as god obviously thought I was undeserving ...
> 
> I don't believe in god, but I also don't believe the things we desire should be easy.

Uuurgh! How horrible. That "friend" deserved a spectacular dumping! Your much better without that person in your life. Hows the weight loss going?

BabyO - you poor thing, how stressful! Surely your friend MW can get you a sneaky ultrasound? Good to hear there is no more bleeding, its probably nothing to worry about. I had brown spotting all the way through to 13 weeks and then some random red spotting at 20 weeks, so these things happen. I have all my fingers and toes crossed and am sending positive vibes your way :)


----------



## RainyMama

Love your raspberry Babyo! 

Dreamers- are you feeling baby move?

Edens- I know, it is totally crazy. 6-ish weeks to go! I was a bit late with DS and I have my fingers crossed for a more or less on time baby. Lots of work to do!


----------



## gardenofedens

So jealous you guys are all pregnant together!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm a new berry! Woot!

So I know MMC can happen. Wouldn't I lose my symptoms or something though? I'm still sneezing like a mad woman with my now chronic stuffy nose. My boobs still hurt. I'm more nauseated than ever. Indigestion. Slobbering. Nothing has decreased or gone away.


----------



## gardenofedens

Have you thought about buying/borrowing a doppler? I'd have gone mad without mine!

And yes, I assume your symptoms would go away...


----------



## LVnMommy

Last night the baby was moving like crazy!!!.I was laying on my tummy trying to sleep and she/ did not like that!!! I felt 2 very strong kicks and I turned over! Amazing!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I don't know anybody nearby with a Doppler to borrow. :(

What kind did you have? At 8 weeks I'm probably still early to hear a HB.


----------



## gardenofedens

I had a sonoline b 3mhz. I found it for $50 and found abigail's heartbeat starting around 7.5 weeks. I'd be willing to ship it to you if you want to borrow it for a few months.


----------



## LVnMommy

BabyO I have sometime B also and my doc says it's.the best kind! Beware though I did not get a heartbeat until 13 weeks but I have a anterior placenta! Also so news..... TEAM BLUE HERE!! It's a boy!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats lvn! You found out super early! So far everyone I know that is due in 2013 is having a boy!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats Lvn!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Lovn!

Rainy - I'm feeling the baby move everyday which is sooo lovely!

BabyO - I don't think you've had a mmc. I bled through both my pregnancies, the difference was the nausea. I was WAY more symptomatic during my successful pregnancy. So I think your fine :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've started taking Zantac twice a day and the nausea and heartburn are so much better. I also stopped taking the prenatal horse pill and switched to gummies. Now I have the really sore boobs and the constipation. Ugh. I also have aversion to all food but its hard to know if that's the ulcer or The Bean causing the issues. I am still thirsty all the time. I haven't had any more bleeding or even spotting. I do have mild cramps but I can only feel them when I lay down and am very still. 

I really hope it's all ok.

Where did you guys buy your sonoline b? I think I'll take the plunge and purchase one.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Also...YAY TEAM BLUE!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I bought mine at fetaldoppler.net and then I bought aquasonic gel from amazon


----------



## LVnMommy

I found mine on craigslist for 50$!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

A friend mailed me her doppler today. I also had to go to my MW for bleeding. Turns out it's one nasty yeast infection. The only symptom of those I ever get is bleeding (no itching or anything normal). That's all it's been this whole time. A freaking yeast infection!

I still get another scan tomorrow. She said I could keep it or cancel it, either one. I won't get another scan until the gender scan so I'm taking it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

And lookie! I'm an olive!


----------



## LVnMommy

So you got to see your olive today??? Amazing how much they grow! I have decided on a name Maddix Alexander :) I have my anatomy scan Thursday always nice to see baby on us!


----------



## gardenofedens

So thrilled for you babyo


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh I love that name!!! I decided I can't name the baby until after it's born. I want to see the baby first. That probably makes me weird. 

Did all of you have the genetic abnormality screening? My MW says I don't have to do it because I'm 33 but I thought about just having the blood work and going from there.


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- that is great news! Let us know how the ultrasound goes!
DH was very into having every possible screening done so we have just said yes to everything offered. There is definitely some reassurance when you get the good news :)


----------



## Calasen

Feeling very left out now - I want a damn berrie!! 

Anyone else on here still trying??

I don't know why, after being told I can't manage naturally, but I really want to test right now as my period is way late, even for my super long cycles, and my nipples are huge and changed colour. So what do you say girls? test or not?


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw calasen! Jones is still trying ....don't know where she's been lately though. :-(

I gave in and tested last cycle even though I was only 10dpo and I know dh won't get me pregnant again without all the hoopla like last time (which I refuse to do again, it's too stressful). I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that we won't have anymore kids and sometimes I'm okay with it and other times I really really want to be pregnant! I know dh wants more kids but he doesn't believe there is a problem so hasn't taken the steps to remedy it. And seriously, drinking water really shouldn't be so difficult to remember! (he only drinks caffeinated soda and is too dehydrated to produce anything)

Anyway, I hope your berry comes soon calasen!


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- thinking of you sweetie. Did you test?


----------



## OperationBbyO

It can't hurt to test. I want you to have a bean too!!! 

I feel like we haven't gotten any new ladies recently.


----------



## gardenofedens

I know. Someone started a new mirena thread. I went in there and gave them a link to this one but no luck.


----------



## LVnMommy

I am over the moon right now!!! My anatomy scan was awesome! Baby is doing GREAT. She said she can really tell I take my vitamins cause babys brain/cerebellum looked beautiful! Baby was sucking his thumb!!! So so cute to see. Turns out my right kidney is dilated and I have a stone! Will see on 21St for closer look with cardiologist and he will decide what to do along with the high bp and tachycardia. I'm so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY baby doing well under my bodys condition! He Is measuring big 17 weeks 5 days I guess I should change my ticker. I am also going to get my tubes tied after delivery! Big decision, but I feel like im done having children! Two boys and a girl is perfect for me:)


----------



## OperationBbyO

I always said I wanted 3 until I got pregnant with this one and I've been so miserable. I don't know if I could be this miserable, and work, and have a LO at home! So sorry to hear about the stone. I hope they get that taken care of.

We have decided to go ahead and announce to family and close friends. If anything happens at this point I'll end up in the hospital so everybody will know anyway.


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats lvn

Sorry you are miserable babyo. The first tri is the worst. I hope it gets easier for you though!


----------



## RainyMama

Glad to hear all is well with baby Lvn. 

Babyo- sorry you are feeling crummy. It really is hard to take care of a little one while pregnant, but somehow when we were TTC I had forgotten how hard pregnancy is. i bet you will forget, too. :)
The second trimester is amazing. Third is ok until you get about to where I am, I am starting to feel crazy tired and uncomfortable. But, babe in arms is all I picture to feel better about my "condition".

We have no name for our little boy, I think we're waiting till we meet him.


----------



## Calasen

we decided we gonna wait till march 5th as that will be three months since last AF.

Sorry about the stone honey, hope they fix it quick but glad its not baby thats in trouble :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow calasen, three months is a long time! My longest cycle was 55 days and that was long enough! I hope your cycle results in a sticky :bfp: for you!


----------



## babydreamers

Good luck Calasen, we all have our fingers crossed for you! 

Operation - why so miserable? The nausea? It does pass! How did your ultrasound go?

I did have the screening (blood tests + nuchal transluscency + 20 week morphology check). I got very anxious about it esp as me and DH have opposing views about downs syndrome. My feeling is that downs is not the end of the world, but I would prefer to and be able to prepare myself mentally. DH has never worked with kids with disabilities and has a strong view that any disability is unacceptable - and isn't fair on the child. I feel VERY differently. Luckily everything went well and its been nice to have the reassurance


----------



## OperationBbyO

nausea + constipation + indigestion + itching + sneezing and stuffiness + exhaustion. I think the progesterone makes it all worse.


----------



## babydreamers

When do you get to stop the progesterone? I reckon you need to spoil yourself a bit more! At least until these symptoms start to pass.


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh yes babyO I feel ya! I think God was like, ok this.is your last pregnancy so im gonna hit you with everything! Heart burn,backache,nausea,have to pre every 5 seconds.very annoying!!! The list goes on and on!


----------



## babydreamers

I cant seem to stop crying at the slightest thing - got to stop looking at sad/soppy stuff on facebook etc. A doctor I used to work with delivered her baby 12 weeks early and so is obviously having a hard time, and then I read a eulogy written by the father of a 3 year old randomly killed by a falling tree after recent floods here. I have red eyes and will have to wait for the puffiness to go before leaving the house!


----------



## gardenofedens

aww Dreamers, don't look at things like that!! 

Just noticed tomorrow is your V-Day! YAY! :)


----------



## babydreamers

Anyone got any advise on preparing for labour? I'm starting to want to get my self psyched up!


----------



## gardenofedens

You could check out Ina May's, guide to childbirth. Piety sure thats the one I read. Not worth buying imo but definitely good from the library...i also found a great website....I'll post the link when I'm on my computer instead of my phone.


----------



## LVnMommy

I will for sure have my birth plan and make sure it's followed as much as possible! My last labor and delivery was horrible,things were done against my will and being only 20 (I was not a nurse yet) they told me "you have no choice" and I did not know.any better! I do not want pitocin if not absolutely necessary, to me it seems pitocin=horrible contractions=epidural=labor slowing down=more pitocin= epidural running out and uh oh it's time to push and ohmmmmgee was that not fun! My little rant for the day!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yikes. Bleeding. Bright red bleeding. Going in for another US in the morning and then will get a full work up at the MW office. No cramps or pain but I am actually scared this time.


----------



## LVnMommy

Praying. For your bean! I hope everything is ok


----------



## gardenofedens

LVnMommy said:


> I will for sure have my birth plan and make sure it's followed as much as possible! My last labor and delivery was horrible,things were done against my will and being only 20 (I was not a nurse yet) they told me "you have no choice" and I did not know.any better! I do not want pitocin if not absolutely necessary, to me it seems pitocin=horrible contractions=epidural=labor slowing down=more pitocin= epidural running out and uh oh it's time to push and ohmmmmgee was that not fun! My little rant for the day!

Yea, everyone I know who had pitocin had a horrible labor. They tried to give me pitocin but I refused and luckily my mw supported me in that decision so we took things slowly and everything progressed naturally after a while. They did have to provide extra fetal monitoring just to make sure she was still okay since it had been so long since my water started leaking but everything was fine.



OperationBbyO said:


> Yikes. Bleeding. Bright red bleeding. Going in for another US in the morning and then will get a full work up at the MW office. No cramps or pain but I am actually scared this time.

Aw babyo, will be thinking of you! Glad you can see your mw asap!


----------



## RainyMama

Praying for you over here too, Babyo, keep us posted as usual.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well baby is still fine but I am still bleeding. Now I get the full "where is all this blood coming from" work up. I just want an answers


----------



## gardenofedens

Great to hear baby is still doing well! Hope they figure out soon why you are bleeding.


----------



## babydreamers

thats a relief babyO! So glad baby is ok. Hope they find out where its coming from or stops and never comes back. Our bodies really know how to ruin the experience of pregnancy with huge amounts of stress!


----------



## OperationBbyO

So it's now Super Yeast the Beast. Nothing will kill this thing. ~sigh~

They said I don't have to call in anymore with the bleeding unless it changes.

We did opt for the triple screen so I'll have yet another US in 2 weeks. I don't want to US my baby anymore. I wanted an intervention free pregnancy. 

I'm starting to get excited. The Bean had a growth spurt and I measured 10w 4d today. I should be 10w2d. My ticker is off by a day and I've never gone back to fix it.

I got special shirts to make for me, DH, and SS and my friend is hosting an announcement party so SS will get to be the "first" to know and announce it to all my friends and our families. He will love getting that big brother duty. I can't wait!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Your Yeast Beast sounds like no joke, Babyo! Are you taking any probiotics? If you get some from the store make sure they 're from the refrigerated section.

Dreamers- about preparing for labor, are there any childbirth prep classes you could take with DH? That might be nice. Writing out your birth plan might be a good start.
This time I am reading Birthing From Within. I am also a touch in denial of what lies ahead :) which I don't recommend. Ha!


----------



## babydreamers

thanks Rainy -
I have booked in for antenatal classes with DH from next month - maybe I should wait and see if that helps. Not really sure how to start a birth plan (is quick, easy and safe a valid option?), but the classes may make this a bit clearer.


----------



## OperationBbyO

We are relocating to SS town in August so I had to contemplate a birthing plan already and start talking to providers. Nobody wants to take people so late in lregnancy. 

I plan to deliver totally natural, in the water is preferable, in a free standing birth center with a certified nurse midwife. I wasn't going to take any formal classes but I plan to read some books. 

It was hard to get them to take me but I'll have great prenatal care so I was able to talk them into it!


----------



## gardenofedens

Babycenter.com has a fill in the blank birth plan worksheet. It's a good place to start. 

Babyo- I had my first yeast infection while pregnant and it pretty much lasted the entire pregnancy. Every time I got it under control, it would come back a couple weeks later. Miserable!


----------



## babydreamers

Hows it going BabyO? Calasen? How is the weight loss? 
I think we need fresh TTC blood on this forum to get it going again. 
I have informed DH he will be coming to antenatal classes, he's not thrilled about it but at least he will have some preparation that way. Ive left a book for dads around for several weeks and even marked the good pages and he still wont pick it up!
I have been reading up the duff and it is my favourite pregnancy book so far, reasonable and down to earth, but still not that much on pain coping stuff. Trouble is the book on hypnobirthing I got spends about the 1st 10 chapters convincing the readers that doctors are evil and there is some sort of conspiracy among obstetricians to "take away your right to a natural birth". I find it bizarre and annoying and I struggle to take the rest of the book seriously as a result. I should probably stop reading pregnancy books, Ive formed a bit of an addiction!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies! Hope everyone's ok?? Babyo hope the bleeding a subsided for you! The one time in your life you're meant to relax an take it easy, an it winds up being the most stressfull!! At least you know why, and that bubs is safely and happily snuggled up in there oblivious to it all
Dreamers you sound so like me lol, I was soooo excited planning how and where I was going to give birth, pain relief etc. My first son was an induction, an I was too young really to understand my options and ask others for advice. So this time I was going for an all singing all dancing music playing, water birth. All the trimmings!! However sadly I had to be induced again, so plans went out of the window. I had the pessary in at six am, soft contractions all day, nothing major. Then waters burst at ten pm, dilated almost immediately an delivered at ten past eleven!! It was a massive rush at the end, no pain relief. But do you know what, it was perfect!! My oh was there, my whole family outside, baby was healthy, I wouldn't have wanted it any different xx planning it all was fun, but by nature, it's not something that generally goes to plan!! Baby is very much in control!! I also tried to coax oh into watching birth vids and reading about it all. I think I just wanted it to be a positive experience for him, and for him to know what could go wrong so he was prepared! But he just didn't want to know. All he cared about was getting through it with a healthy baby and me ok!! The only advice I could pass on I guess would be to trust your body be positive, and open to a last minute change of plan!! Whatever happens, when you're holding little baby in your arms, not much else matters ) xx good luck!!

Edens are you still ntnp? I'm just getting my cycle back, not properly I'm still breastfeeding, but I'd like to start temping again. Not sure how though with night feeds!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks Lucy, that sounds wonderful despite not being to plan. I am trying to keep an open mind and accept whatever comes along on the day, and trying to feel more positive about a caesarian in case I need one (I really dont want one!) I dont want to start being a mum feeling disappointed in myself like so many women do because they put so much pressure on themselves to do the birth right.


----------



## lucyoz34

I totally agree with you. At the end of the day, whether baby comes naturally or with a little help, you've spent nine months being a life support machine for your little bundle. Nurturing loving an preparing him/her and you for life on the outside. That in itself is something to be so proud of. If your body and baby decide they need some help right at the end, well I'd be excited at seeing my baby that bit sooner ) relax an enjoy!(probably not enjoy at the time lol, but your own birth story you'll enjoy telling for years to come!)


----------



## gardenofedens

babydreamers said:


> Hows it going BabyO? Calasen? How is the weight loss?
> I think we need fresh TTC blood on this forum to get it going again.
> I have informed DH he will be coming to antenatal classes, he's not thrilled about it but at least he will have some preparation that way. Ive left a book for dads around for several weeks and even marked the good pages and he still wont pick it up!
> I have been reading up the duff and it is my favourite pregnancy book so far, reasonable and down to earth, but still not that much on pain coping stuff. Trouble is the book on hypnobirthing I got spends about the 1st 10 chapters convincing the readers that doctors are evil and there is some sort of conspiracy among obstetricians to "take away your right to a natural birth". I find it bizarre and annoying and I struggle to take the rest of the book seriously as a result. I should probably stop reading pregnancy books, Ive formed a bit of an addiction!

Nothing wrong with that addiction! Can't even count all the pregnancy books I read. Just wait until you start reading baby books, omg, there are tons!! I bought so many. Oh and baby cookbooks toowhich are basically useless now we've decided to do baby lured weaning instead of homemade purees! I also bought breastfeeding books I never even opened because I was terrified I wouldn't be able to nurse and ended up not having any problems with it (thank goodness!). 



lucyoz34 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Hope everyone's ok?? Babyo hope the bleeding a subsided for you! The one time in your life you're meant to relax an take it easy, an it winds up being the most stressfull!! At least you know why, and that bubs is safely and happily snuggled up in there oblivious to it all
> Dreamers you sound so like me lol, I was soooo excited planning how and where I was going to give birth, pain relief etc. My first son was an induction, an I was too young really to understand my options and ask others for advice. So this time I was going for an all singing all dancing music playing, water birth. All the trimmings!! However sadly I had to be induced again, so plans went out of the window. I had the pessary in at six am, soft contractions all day, nothing major. Then waters burst at ten pm, dilated almost immediately an delivered at ten past eleven!! It was a massive rush at the end, no pain relief. But do you know what, it was perfect!! My oh was there, my whole family outside, baby was healthy, I wouldn't have wanted it any different xx planning it all was fun, but by nature, it's not something that generally goes to plan!! Baby is very much in control!! I also tried to coax oh into watching birth vids and reading about it all. I think I just wanted it to be a positive experience for him, and for him to know what could go wrong so he was prepared! But he just didn't want to know. All he cared about was getting through it with a healthy baby and me ok!! The only advice I could pass on I guess would be to trust your body be positive, and open to a last minute change of plan!! Whatever happens, when you're holding little baby in your arms, not much else matters ) xx good luck!!
> 
> Edens are you still ntnp? I'm just getting my cycle back, not properly I'm still breastfeeding, but I'd like to start temping again. Not sure how though with night feeds!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

Hi Lucy! Yes, we are ntnp. I've come to terms with the fact that we may not have more kids but I don't want to go through temping, charting, supplements, timed bding, etc again. I've made it clear to dh that the ball is 100% in his court as for having more kids. The infertility factor is his to handle and fix. All he has to do is drink water. Basically his body is so dehydrated since he only drinks caffeinated soda and doesn't eat any fruits or vegetable, that it is incapable of producing seminal fluid. Without the fluid there isn't anything for his sperm to get to my eggs therefore no babies. (sorry if tmi?) We only got pregnant last time because I had the help of mucinex to thin and increase my cm, conceive plus, perfectly timed bding after a period of no sexual release from him, and after three months of me basically forcing him to drink at least 32oz of water per day. Anyway, too much stress on me and our relationship so I've resigned myself to the fact that we'll only have Abigail He really wants more kids though so when he's ready to be a big boy and drink water I'm sure we'll get pregnant again. 

Oh and before I decided all of this I had wanted to start temping too but Abigail's sleeping patterns are still too sporadic. It stil crosses my mind for my own curiosity since my cycle hasn't totally regulated now that I'm ebf again (was pumping and bottle feeding for school), but haven't done it yet!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I dread TTC again. We will start again next January. As long as it took this time we need to get started again right away.

After Wednesday I'll start my hunt for birthing books. I know exactly what I want!


----------



## gardenofedens

Babyo, when are you due? I hate that the tickers don't actually say the due date!! Will you go straight to actively ttc with temping and all of that or just ntnp? Do you plan to bf? My cycle came back straight away when I was pumping at least once per day but now that I'm only nursing it's all over the place between 30 and 60 day cycles. I'm somewhere around cd25-30 and haven't ovulated yet. Last cycle was normal but the one prior was close to 60 days and anovulatory.


----------



## lucyoz34

Edens I hope your oh does his bit for you both! Drinking water can't be too much of a challenge!! I too had a reluctant oh, but more in the timed bd'ing. He thought it would all just happen! Several miscarriages down the line he finally jumped on board an we got the treatment we needed, and with everything I was taking and doing little bean stuck! I'd like to start ttc'ing ASAP as it could easily take years again. And I'm going to need to chart, temp etc so I know when to start taking the progesterone. But I'm not sure how its going to work with night feeds. Wilson generally sleeps till about four ish, so would a temp then be reliable? Plus bf'ing exclusively I'm not sure I'm in anything you could call a cycle! Bleed a few days, off a couple of weeks. How old is Abigail now?? Have you started weaning??

Babyo how are you feeling now?? Still having symptoms?? Twelve weeks has come around quickly! What kind of birth are you hoping for??

Rainy how are you feeling?? Any twinges? Are you on maternity leave yet??


----------



## babydreamers

Gardens - thanks! what is baby lured weaning? I hid most of my preg books in a cupboard so people wouldn't see such a ridiculous collection on the shelves when they come round! You know you would NOT be able temp and not actively TTC. At least I wouldn't!

BabyO - what do you mean you know exactly what you want? in terms of birthing books or the actual birth?


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Edens I hope your oh does his bit for you both! Drinking water can't be too much of a challenge!! I too had a reluctant oh, but more in the timed bd'ing. He thought it would all just happen! Several miscarriages down the line he finally jumped on board an we got the treatment we needed, and with everything I was taking and doing little bean stuck! I'd like to start ttc'ing ASAP as it could easily take years again. And I'm going to need to chart, temp etc so I know when to start taking the progesterone. But I'm not sure how its going to work with night feeds. Wilson generally sleeps till about four ish, so would a temp then be reliable? Plus bf'ing exclusively I'm not sure I'm in anything you could call a cycle! Bleed a few days, off a couple of weeks. How old is Abigail now?? Have you started weaning??
> 
> Babyo how are you feeling now?? Still having symptoms?? Twelve weeks has come around quickly! What kind of birth are you hoping for??
> 
> Rainy how are you feeling?? Any twinges? Are you on maternity leave yet??

Do you think we will need progesterone again? I guess I just kind of assumed that was caused by the mirena and now our bodies would remember what needs to be done so we wouldn't need it again. :-( Who knows for sure, of course, but hopefully we won't need it again. I hated that part!!

As for when to temp, I don't think it matters as long as you've had at least four hours of consecutive sleep. Abigail just finally started sleeping long stretches again (knock on wood that doesn't stop!). She had done it from 6 weeks to 4 months and then did every two hours til 6.5 months. So the past two weeks have been wonderful!  she will be 7 months on Thursday and is growing like a weed. She had plateaued at 25.25"for 7 weeks and then hit a growth spurt and grew 2.25 inches in 2 weeks!!! No weaning here. I plan to bf at least a year, hopefully longer. She has started solids since six months but no decrease in her nursing from it.


babydreamers said:


> Gardens - thanks! what is baby lured weaning? I hid most of my preg books in a cupboard so people wouldn't see such a ridiculous collection on the shelves when they come round! You know you would NOT be able temp and not actively TTC. At least I wouldn't!
> 
> BabyO - what do you mean you know exactly what you want? in terms of birthing books or the actual birth?

Dreamers-so sorry. It's Baby Led Weaning. I only post from my phone these days and it changes so much of what I type. I try to go back and proofread but that depends on Abigail.  Baby Led Weaning is no solids until baby can sit unassisted and at least six months. Then you skip all the baby cereals and pureed foods going straight to real food so her first introduction to solids was sucking on a piece of sliced apple. She's had all kinds of food now, mostly by sucking on it and since she doesn't have teeth she rarely actually gets anything solid but when she does she will gum it up until it can be swallowed. There are tons of reasons why to skip the purees listed online and in the Baby Led Weaning book plus there are forums on bnb for it. This is actually where I heard about it and as someone with major texture issues while eating, I'm hoping to avoid that with Abigail.


----------



## lucyoz34

My specialist wants me to take the progesterone regardless. I think as I had 6 mcs he's not willing to take the chance that my levels might be low again. It wasn't pleasant, but it worked, so I'm happy to go along with it. Did you suffer with the symptoms then? I think I'll temp at his 4am feed, I should have been asleep for 4/5 hours by then. 
I bf my first for a year, loved it. I'm hoping to do the same with this little man. I'm hoping to introduce solids around 6months, but he's an enormous baby (18lb at three months! Not fat, just long and solid! And 26 inches already!), I'm not sure I'll be enough for him, he's got quite an appetite! I'm interested in this baby led weaning? I shall search on here now! You dont find Abigail gets hungry at all?? Is she gaining weight normally??


----------



## ShadowRat

Hi guys :blush:

I wonder whether I could jump in and join you? I get the impression some of you are TTC and some not, am I right?

I'm 29 with a 3 and a half year old boy and just had my Mirena coil removed on Valentine's day because hubby and I are TTC#2 :happydance:

Hope to chat with you lovely ladies a bit and share stories :flower:

Shadow xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey shadow! You're more than welcome to join. Some of us are ttc, some pg, some ttc after having a lo. All post mirena, all with our own ups an downs following removal. Feel free to ask questions/share stories! Are you actively ttc? Charting etc?? Did you get on ok with the mirena??


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> My specialist wants me to take the progesterone regardless. I think as I had 6 mcs he's not willing to take the chance that my levels might be low again. It wasn't pleasant, but it worked, so I'm happy to go along with it. Did you suffer with the symptoms then? I think I'll temp at his 4am feed, I should have been asleep for 4/5 hours by then.
> I bf my first for a year, loved it. I'm hoping to do the same with this little man. I'm hoping to introduce solids around 6months, but he's an enormous baby (18lb at three months! Not fat, just long and solid! And 26 inches already!), I'm not sure I'll be enough for him, he's got quite an appetite! I'm interested in this baby led weaning? I shall search on here now! You dont find Abigail gets hungry at all?? Is she gaining weight normally??

I'm sure your body will keep up with your lo. That's what our bodies were made for!  Abigail loves to eat big girl food and is happiest when feeding herself for sure but she also still loves to nurse. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to keep up with her and have noticed my supply does decrease a bit during af but I've managed to keep it up. For about two months I took a brewers yeast supplement while I was really worried about it but no issues since and I'm sure it was fine then too. I'd rather have too much milk than just enough or too little though. Abigail is growing well. She was in the 5th percentile at birth (born a month early) and is now around the 60th and growing. She's outgrown her cousin from back east in height and weight who was born full term and in the 90th percentile even. I measure her height and weigh her on an infant scale every week and track it on an app on my phone called ibaby. I attached screenshots of her growth if you are interested. 



ShadowRat said:


> Hi guys :blush:
> 
> I wonder whether I could jump in and join you? I get the impression some of you are TTC and some not, am I right?
> 
> I'm 29 with a 3 and a half year old boy and just had my Mirena coil removed on Valentine's day because hubby and I are TTC#2 :happydance:
> 
> Hope to chat with you lovely ladies a bit and share stories :flower:
> 
> Shadow xx

Hi Shadow!! Welcome! As Lucy said, some in here are ttc, some pg, some with new little ones and ttc again. Feel free to ask any questions you have. Each of us has had a different experience with mirena and I think many would be happy to share. I think the only thing all of us have in common post mirena is that progesterone supplements were needed to sustain pregnancy. Anyway, welcome again!!
 



Attached Files:







SC20130219-102444.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









SC20130225-115234.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lucyoz34

I am so glad you said that!! I've been really worried about my supply, especially during af! I'm taking fenugreek, blessed thistle an drinking mothers milk tea. Petrified of running out. I bought an electric expresser too and express 2-3 times a day so I have a stash in the freezer if needed. I am going to hold off weaning till 6months. Reading up its entirely possible, an I don't have a problem feeding every couple of hours if needed, baby is boob obsessed!! And I love the idea of baby lead weaning! You've been really reassuring, thank you!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Wow Abigail's growth is fantastic!! Considering she was early too! Wilson is on the 98th, for weight, hight and head circumference! He's been mistaken for a one year old twice!


----------



## gardenofedens

Lol, big boy!!! As long as Wilson continues to increase in weight, I'm sure your supply is fine!  

We met Abigail's cousin in Phoenix over the weekend. She was born six weeks early and is now five months old. She isn't doing nearly as well as Abigail, unfortunately. She's between 9-10 pounds and I think she said around 20". She can't hold her head up let alone roll over or sit with assistance. She's scrawny too. She looks like Abigail did around 10 weeks. It's so sad and her parents are unfortunately not very well educated so they don't seem to think there is a problem with it. Hopefully after seeing her next to Abigail they'll get an idea and get help.


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh and I know you aren't in the states but maybe you have something similar. We have an organization called Human Milk 4 Human Babies that people can post offers of extra breastmilk or post requests for breastmilk. Each state has a facebook page they use to post the offers/requests.


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh the poor little mite, she doesn't sound healthy at all. Unfortunately a lack of education can unwittingly leave little ones subject to all sorts of unnecessary problems. I hope they are able to get some help for her xx
I have heard of something similar, where you could buy milk from expressing mothers. It was quite controversial over here, I've not looked into it though. I'd certainly consider it though should my boobs pack in or give up lol!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I meant in terms of birthing books! lol 

https://www.amazon.com/Ina-Mays-Guide-Childbirth-Gaskin/dp/0553381156

I'm going to have to break down a buy a copy because there are like 20 holds on it at the library. She actually practices about an hour from where I live. lol


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I didn't realize you are close to The Farm! How cool! I love Ina May.

Lucy- sounds like your body is totally satisfying your little man's needs! Good work!

Edens- I planned to nurse DS for a year and ended up going for almost 2 just because it was so important to him. I was never comfortable with forcing or training him to do anything. 
Dreamers- how's it going with DH? You asking for what you need?

Shadow- my son was 3 1/2 when we started trying. Now he is almost five and I am due a week before his b-day!
I did not require progesterone supplements to sustain my pregnancy but definitely had some weird side effects post Mirena, like non existent periods. Very weird. 

AFM- I have been having irregular contraction that lead nowhere. Prodomal labor I think they call it, right?
Anyway I have all of my homebirth supplies ready to go, my birth pool is here! I am working with a group of fantastic certified nurse midwives who are as excited as I am! 
I can't believe I am full term. But I think I will go past my due date, my guess is 3/17 :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I would love to nurse for two years and I suspect Abigail would as well. She's a baby who always likes to comfort nurse and there have been times where we say and comfort nursed for 4 hours at a time. She won't sit still that long these days but she still comfort nurses quite a bit, especially in unfamiliar surroundings.

Babyo, I'd offer to send you my copy of Ina May's book but I can't seem to find it. I wasn't thrilled with it. I liked the gist of it but a lot of it seemed like overkill, unfortunately.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Edens--really? It's a bummer? Well, that kind of stinks. I've watched a lot of interviews with her and liked those. Mostly I plan to listen to my body and wing it when it comes to actual birthing. That may be the worst plan ever. I started my meditation sessions last night. I decided on a "Green Tea" scent that is soothing and smells relaxing to me. I burn that candle, listen to my relaxing music (Westminster Abbey Choir type stuff), turn off all the lights and deep breath to get focused. I plan to do that every day until I deliver to train myself to relax to the smell and the music. Who knows if it will actually work.

Shadows--Sorry I missed you hello yesterday! The TTC after Mirena has been easy for some and a nightmare for the rest of us. I had to do progesterone supplements b/c my LP was like 8 days. We ended up having to see a fertility specialist but my husband also has crappy sperm. 


Since TTC #1 took so long we plan to start again in January of next year with all the temping, mucinex, etc. Hubby wants a big family and I'll be pushing 35 by that point so we're just going to go right back at it. I kind of dread it but feel like we have a better handle on what to do this time around. I would love to breastfeed for 6 months but I know that can mess with TTC. It all depends. We'll see how it goes and what happens after LO gets here.


----------



## gardenofedens

I just found it to be repetitive I guess. Your plan sounds good though. Winging it worked for us!  We did the childbirth classes but it was mostly for dh because it was the only way I could get him to realize what was going to happen. He didn't want to talk about it or watch any births on youtube or anything. But once we were in the hospital, everything went pretty much out the window for me so I'm glad dh was there to recommend the shower and give massages.


----------



## OperationBbyO

DH wouldn't pick up a baby book to save his life! lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Men can be so frustrating! Lol


----------



## lucyoz34

Does anyone know how long it can take for cycles to come back when bfd'ing??

Also, kinda personal, but what were your oh's like after the birth for having nookie again?? It's been three months now, and he just doesn't seem interested! I get the whole engorged breasts an expressing etc is not ideal lol, just not sure if the birth itself has put him off!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

IDK how it will be after the birth but DH won't touch me. I was on pelvic rest for a while due to spotting and bleeding and then I had that wicked yeast infection and no way in hell was I having sex then. I would have hurt so much.

Now that I'm officially 12 weeks I want to but DH said: No way I want my penis that close to the baby! 

~sigh~

Also, Baby says hiiiiiiii!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lucyoz34

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Bbo that's soooo lush <3 swooon  you must be so ecstatic hun!!! Really chuffed for you!
My oh didn't seem to mind so much during the pg, I wasn't sure cos it was uncomfortable. I think the birth might have put him off. But I don't want to bring it up an make a big deal of it! Men!!


----------



## gardenofedens

BEAUTIFUL PIC!!! 

UGH! Did you speak to the doctor about it? DH and I didn't until after 12 weeks either and he was really concerned about it so I mentioned it to the dr while he was there and then he was fine with it. I never got the super sex-drive during pregnancy though, mine in fact went completely out the window, so we still didn't have sex often. Mine came back with a vengeance as soon as she was born though. Less than two weeks pp, as soon as the bleeding stopped, oh boy, DH better watch out! lol

Lucy - I think it's pretty common for men to be turned off after the birth. My DH wasn't thankfully. Well, he was extremely cautious until after my 6 week pp checkup actually. But we still had sex. I just kept a bra on since my bbs would leak constantly. He's gotten used to that now though. My letdown reflex never got better on one side and it still starts spraying when I least expect it. :(

As for when cycles return, everyone is different and it depends on how often you're bfing too. Mine came back after 10 weeks when I returned to school and have gone all wonky now that I'm ebf again (had been pumping and bottle feeding at least once per day)


----------



## gardenofedens

Here's the site I mentioned a while back about Hormones in Labor that I found really interesting and kept me to my plan of a natural labor. https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/ecstatic-birth-natures-hormonal-blueprint-for-labor

I'm finally posting from my computer and could pull it out of my bookmarks. :)

(Abigail is staring at my fingers on the keyboard keys - she's fascinated, lol)


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks guys - Im learning lots, baby led weaning, books on birth and breast milk banks (from a quick google search there is one that supplies NSW/SE QLD)

Welcome Shadow! Good luck!

DH is a bit more pleasant over the last few days. Im just trying not to get stressed about the cleaning - not worth a mega argument!

I had the loveliest dream last night, was in labour and delivered a gorgeous baby in about 2 hours, turned to DH and said I don't know what all the fuss is about, it hardly hurt at all. Then I woke up and realized it was a dream, damn it!

Had to do a gluocose tolerance test today which was a pain in the butt! Hopefully it will be negative!


----------



## Calasen

Hey Shadowrat :) I'm still trying, although it seems I may be the only other one on here thats is right now :)


----------



## gardenofedens

What happened to jones??


----------



## Calasen

not heard from her in ages :(


----------



## gardenofedens

I hope she's okay!

We are only ntnp, but I'm still hoping to get pg too so you aren't exactly the only one!  but I know my situation is a little different now. Sorry you feel like the only one still trying. Hopefully shadowrat will stick around and some others will join too!


----------



## Calasen

Can't believe your already trying for your second one :( Some days I feel like it's just never gonna happen for us :( been 3 years now :(


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- I'm still here! I've just been a little bummed lately, its been a year already :( oh well. Don't give up yet! 

afm- well 8dpo and feeling like i'm out already. My usual ewcm pattern.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm sorry calasen :-( we aren't really trying...just not preventing and hoping it will happen again but this time without assistance. W would love a larger gap between our kids but dh is already 35 and we want four if it works out that way


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey jones! Nice to hear from you. Your cycles seem to have shortened a bit? Are you taking and medication/herbs?? Hope your still feeling positive x

Hey calasen. I'm sorry thinks are taking do long, after two years of trying I understand the frustration. Are you having any fertility help at the mo??
I'm another one trying now too! Good luck to us all xx


----------



## Calasen

They wont help, they said my only option is IVF and for that I need to lose 95 pounds ...


----------



## gardenofedens

Have you tried clomid? I can't remember...


----------



## Calasen

tried everything :(


----------



## lucyoz34

How is the weight loss going hun?? It's good to have something achievable to work towards xx just think you've still got options, and you will someday soon have a little baby, even if it takes help to get there xx I know it's hard to stay positive, but you'll get there xx sending you all my positive thoughts ) xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww, I'm sorry calasen. :( I wish there were something I could say to make it better or do to make it happen for you guys.

Dreamers- I don't know if this pertains to your location too, probably not, but I came across this site on facebook tonight for milk sharing in the UK and thought of you since I had mention HM4HB before. https://m.facebook.com/EatsOnFeetsUnitedKingdom


----------



## Calasen

Working on the weight loss, not seen a huge loss yet but have finally got a physio so getting activity level up in a way that doesn't bother my conditions :) will get there! :)


----------



## lucyoz34

That sounds fabulous calasen, well done hun! You'll feel so much better when you can see things happening! I'm trying motivate myself to loose my baby weight at the mo, just not happening! Being a healthy weight definitely helped me conceive my little one.


----------



## gardenofedens

That sounds great calasen! Once you know what works best for you, you'll shed those pounds in no time!!

Lucy- once you are given the green light on exercise you should definitely check out a stroller fitness group if any exist where you are. I joined one at the beginning of january instead of a gym to keep Abigail out of a germy daycare. I go about twice per week and have lost 5-8 pounds but more exciting in my opinion was dropping a pants size!


----------



## ShadowRat

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey shadow! You're more than welcome to join. Some of us are ttc, some pg, some ttc after having a lo. All post mirena, all with our own ups an downs following removal. Feel free to ask questions/share stories! Are you actively ttc? Charting etc?? Did you get on ok with the mirena??


Thanks Lucy, that's what a figured, lovely to have a mixed bunch :)

I've had 2 Mirenas since my boy was born in 2009... The first one was a godsend for 2 years, then my periods came back heavily and hormones changed and doc said it might not be effective any more so best to change it... They had a nightmare trying to change it, taking the old one out wasn't too bad but had horrible experience when they tried to put the next one in :cry: I bled LOADS and they couldnt get it in so had to go to walk in centre instead and they did it with much less pain and stress! 

But this second coil has been problematic for me, constantly getting infections etc... I loved the fact that it kept my hormones so stable though and mega light periods!

My doc keeps going on at me that when I want contraception again, I shouldn't be put off the coil, but I'd find it hard to have another one put in after some difficult experiences!!

(sorry, wordy post!! haha!) xxx

P.S. Yea, we are actively TTC, but I never did charting with my son and tbh I wouldn't know where to start!! I'll be using OPKs etc this time as they helped us to get our bfp with Vincent :) I'll be doing an OPK on Sunday I think, fingers crossed for a quick result! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

gardenofedens said:


> Hi Shadow!! Welcome! As Lucy said, some in here are ttc, some pg, some with new little ones and ttc again. Feel free to ask any questions you have. Each of us has had a different experience with mirena and I think many would be happy to share. I think the only thing all of us have in common post mirena is that progesterone supplements were needed to sustain pregnancy. Anyway, welcome again!!

Hi Edens :) Thanks for the welcome! Wow, really, you ALL needed progesterone supplements post mirena? That's tough... How long did you guys all take before you realised you needed them?? Did you just take them right away when the coil came out? I'd love to hear more about that, I had no idea I might need anything like that... I hope I don't still hoping (foolishly??) for a quick BFP!


----------



## ShadowRat

RainyMama said:


> Shadow- my son was 3 1/2 when we started trying. Now he is almost five and I am due a week before his b-day!
> I did not require progesterone supplements to sustain my pregnancy but definitely had some weird side effects post Mirena, like non existent periods. Very weird.

Thanks sweetie :flower: I guess it is more common for it to take a while to get preggo after mirena? I am so clueless! I am still hoping that I will get lucky and get my BFP quickly... But we will just have to see how we go I guess! I'll give it a few cycles with the OPKs before I go to doc and ask about Progesterone supplements if it's not happening yet! 

So exciting that you are due soon, you must be over the moon! Do you know if it's a little brother or little sister for your boy? Which would you prefer? :) xx


----------



## luciole

Hello
I took my mirena out October 2012 and have been TTC since then. What i find hard is that i don't know my body. I long did it take to get a regular period after? Sorry for all the questions .I was hoping that I would get pregnant fast but no luck. How long did it take you girls to get a bfp
Thank you in advance


----------



## gardenofedens

Shadowrat, the progesterone is a pill I had to insert vaginally twice per day after I got my bfp to keep my progesterone level high enough to sustain the pregnancy until 12 weeks. Basically my body forgot how to produce progesterone after receiving synthetic progesterone through the mirena. A few ladies have had miscarriages because of low progesterone. I thank my dr every day for testing mine as soon as I got my bfp and knowing to put me straight on supplements. No fun and made me exhausted beyond belief but most definitely worth it!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome luciole! It took us nine months of active trying, charting, opks, timed bding, etc. to get our bfp but I have a friend who got pregnant the first month after removal so everyone is different. I found charting my bbt reassuring that my body was working properly so if you want to know what your body is doing, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks so much Edens :) That's great info. I'll ask my doctor to look into it for me when I get my BFP! I only had the mirena in for 2 years, i wonder if it gets more likely that your body forgets how to produce the progesterone the longer you have the coil?

xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi! It took us 15 cycles. My progesterone problems were so bad I had to go on the medium dose of Femara and take the highest dose of oral progesterone possible just to get pregnant. Without them I couldn't even implant properly. My Luteal phase was only 8 days. I took the supplements and had to have weekly progesterone levels drawn until 12 weeks. I only had mirena 2 or 2.5 years. I'll never go on birth control again. 

We had to see an RE to conceive. DH also had some issues so that didn't help any either.


----------



## gardenofedens

I only had it for two years also, implanted 2/23/09 and removed 3/4/11. I won't ever go back on birth control either.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey luciole, welcome to the thread, nice to have a couple of newbies!!
I had my mirena in for 6 an a half years, got pg the first cycle after removal, but sadly miscarried. After several months of trying and nothing, I started temping and using fertility friend to plot my cycle doin knew exactly what was going on each month. After five more miscarriages we went for fertility treatment. I had two cycles or clomid to boost my ovulation, also progesterone, which you take from ovulation till your af, or till your 12weeks. I implanted successfully on my second lot of clomid, then progesterone kept bean there safely! I had blood tests, scans every two weeks, and gave birth four months ago!! 
I recommend strongly charting your temps and cycle. Helps big time post mirena to know what your cycles doing. Then your prepared if something isn't going quite right! 
I know it sounds like doom an gloom post mirena, but for every girl having probs, I'm sure there are some doing fine, so don't be disheartened!! We all get there in the end, and have our own journey to tell! An it is soooo worth it!!!!xx


----------



## luciole

Thank you for the info lucyoz34. I will start charting. So if I get it you take your body temp when you wake up?I think I need to read more on it to see exactly how it works. Congrats on your new arrival


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks luciole! He's scrummy!! 
Yep if you get a digital thermometer, make sure it shows two decimal points. Take your temp literally as you open your eyes. An I know it sounds gross, but youll get a far more accurate reading if you take it vaginally. The temp changes are very small, but you will start to see a pattern. Have you been on fertility friend?? It's a great site to record everything, lots of info on your cycle and tells you when you're likely to have ovulated. Helped me out no end when I started. I was totally clueless!!! Any questions just ask hun ok, someone on here will have an answer!!


----------



## RainyMama

[/QUOTE]

Thanks sweetie :flower: I guess it is more common for it to take a while to get preggo after mirena? I am so clueless! I am still hoping that I will get lucky and get my BFP quickly... But we will just have to see how we go I guess! I'll give it a few cycles with the OPKs before I go to doc and ask about Progesterone supplements if it's not happening yet! 

So exciting that you are due soon, you must be over the moon! Do you know if it's a little brother or little sister for your boy? Which would you prefer? :) xx[/QUOTE]

Charting will help you figure out if you need progesterone. If you don't conceive right away I highly recommend it. 
We are having another boy and are so exvited!


----------



## lucyoz34

39WEEKS rainy!!!!!!!!!!! EXCITED!!!!!! Any plans or twinges??? I bet you cannot wait to see little baby <3 xx


----------



## RainyMama

I have been having contractions for weeks, even last night I had them regularly but they stopped. Sigh. I guess this is called prodomal labor.
Starting Monday I began losing clumps of my mucus plug, so that must be progress, right? I am so excited to find blood tinged mucus! Reminds me of the TTC days looking for EWCM.


----------



## lucyoz34

Losing the mucus plug is definitely the beginning  I hope you don't have to wait long! Don't forget to let us know when things happen. Fingers crossed its all quick an easy and you and baby recover quickly xx I absolutely loved the excitement of the last week or so, and then the thrill of the birth. So so precious <3 xx


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- So close!!! WE'll definitely have to get together for coffee after the baby is born! We're planning on moving closer to Portland because of hubby's work!


----------



## gardenofedens

Very neat liz! I lost my plug on tuesday and started leaking fluid on sunday evening, abigail was born tuesday morning.


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks ladies! Stacey- good idea! 
I will keep you posted, having contractions tonight, but that is nothing new! Someday it will happen, I am thinking he will be born by march 17th. Just a guess!


----------



## babydreamers

How exciting Rainy!!! Is everything at home ready to go? 

Welcome Luciole hi shadowrat
I had my mirena taken out ~9 months before i planned to start ttc, took 6 months to get my bfp, mmc at 9/40 and another 4 months ttc before I got this BFP. I spotted throughout my 1st trimester both times but never got progesterone levels - I suspect the 2nd time it was all cervical as they never found any source of bleeding on the scans

Calasen and Stacey- Sorry your both feeling frustrated with this taking so long. It will happen, and your long wait before success will be a source of inspiration for other ladies still TTC. Calasen, dont give up on the weight loss, remember every bit of weight lost increases your chances of conceiving naturally and then you wouldnt need their ivf. I know you think its impossible - but LOADS of women have been told they cant conceive and then go on to do just that! Baby dust to you both!

AFM - I've been freaking out this week as have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. It increases risks of all sorts of problems loads (although this is reducable by good control). I havent seen my ob since but they definately wont let me go over term without inducing labour, and have to have loads of extra monitoring to ensure the baby is not getting too big. I have to follow an unbelievably strict diet, eat every 3hours and check my blood sugar 4 times a day. My sugars were a bit crazy for the first couple of days but fingers crossed are starting to get under control. The guidelines are much stricter than other types of diabetes and if i get more than 1 or 2 high readings in a week i will need to start insulin


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey, am i seeing things or is that a bfp on your chart????!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Omg stacey!!! I totally hope that's a :bfp: dreamers sees! I see it too!!!

dreamers- so sorry about the gestational diabetes! No fun at all!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Omg Stacey?????????????????? Sooooooo hope it's your bfp hun, let us know as soon as you can!!

Dreamers that's scary! Still it's something very manageable as you said, and at least you get to see your baby more often, and know things are going ok ) I hope you're feeling ok though xx


----------



## RainyMama

Ladies- I think perhaps I am in labor, stronger contractions and lots of bloody mucus. 
I have everything ready around here. But while the contractions are strong they are slightly irregular, between 10 and 16 minutes apart. 
STACEY!!! Please confirm or deny this BFP!


----------



## gardenofedens

How exciting liz!!


----------



## sjones1125

I dunno what to think. I would think that being so many dpo, my test would be darker. It doesn't seem to be happening, i'm really freaking out. I really want this bean to stick! We shouldn't have told anyone from the family.
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LVnMommy

Today was my second due date!:( im at least comforted by the movement of my little.boy inside.. Jones! Congrats praying for your stickiness !! Good luck with labor rainy!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well no doubt there is a line there!! BFP!! Praying for a sticky one! 

And exciting about the labor! Can't wait to see pics of the baby!!

Happy to know the GD is under control! I can't imagine it's easy to be pregnant and deal with diet restrictions. I hope it all stays controlled!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> I dunno what to think. I would think that being so many dpo, my test would be darker. It doesn't seem to be happening, i'm really freaking out. I really want this bean to stick! We shouldn't have told anyone from the family.

Praying your bean sticks stacey! If it eases your mind, my line never did get very dark on a first response with Abigail...


----------



## lucyoz34

Omword this is the most exciting I've seen this thread in a while!!! A bfp, a due date and a labour!!!! 
I can definitely see a line Stacey!!! Fingers crossed it sticks for you )! Congratulations hun!
Rainy I am so excited for you lovely! Certainly sounds like things are getting going! I hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you an baby xxx be thinking of you, cannot wait to see pics of your little darling in the next day or so )
Lvn, how long are they going to let you go over?? Are you having any twinges??


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey it's possible not to implant till 12dpo, so a light test would be expected. Also you had a spike on cd26 which could have been your ov, which would only make you 11dpo! Also you've had a nice temp spike today, which you don't usually get, that's really positive!! Looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp and test pic!!xx


----------



## sjones1125

Thank you Lucy!!!! Your words make me feel a lot better! 

Rainy- good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RainyMama

Jones- I agree with Lucy and I think your temps are particularly comforting. Hang in there sweetie.

Dreamers- I think you will do a good job controlling your diet, so sorry to hear about your diagnosis, though. I know that can really add more stress and you probably just want to focus on being a gorgeous pregnant lady! Not poking your finger!

Thanks to all of you for your support!
I am in my room in the dark, my parents are downstairs with DS. I am resting and timing my contractions on an app :)

LVN- are you referring to the due date for the baby you lost? I remember you and I got BFPs back to back in the summer, glad you have the reassurance of your little boy moving around, what a wonderful feeling.


----------



## sjones1125

Liz- oh how exciting!!!!

- I was cramping so much yesterday! I can't remember if it was the same with my other kids. I have no symptoms whatsoever, today can't go any slower! I'm heading for blood work really early tomorrow.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Man, suddenly this thread is hopping!! 

I can't wait to see what the next few days brings for everyone!


----------



## lucyoz34

Good plan on the bloodwork Stacey. I had cramping for the first two weeks after implantation, scared me so much but was just bean burrowing in nice an deep. Let us know what your betas are!!
Any development on the contractions liz??


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh I had the worst cramping too!! I was freaking out and had an emergency ultrasound around 6-7 weeks and thats when we were lucky enough to see Abigail's beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## OperationBbyO

The first time I had some extreme implantation cramping. The second time I felt nothing. I think it's one of those things they say "changes with every pregnancy." 

I can't wait for your bloodwork to come back tomorrow. Your temp looks so promising!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Stacey - I definately see a line. I dont think the darkness of the line makes any difference and I remember it took a few days for the lines on my test to darken visibly. Your temps look great. Fingers and toes crossed!

Liz - OMG! How exciting! Can hardly imagine what your feeling. Hope everything goes super smooth, cant wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey did you test again?? Waiting to see your temp today!!

Liz how are you lovely?? Thinking of you ) xx


----------



## sjones1125

I haven't yet, still in bed lol. Fixing to tho. I'm really nervous! There was pretty much no line last night, that I could really see. I'll let you know here in a little :(


----------



## sjones1125

Nothing there than I can see. I honestly feel stupid for even telling anyone from our family so soon:cry::cry:

Im still gonna go ahead and do the blood work. In the whole year that i've been trying, I've never had a BFP!!! :cry: and now this.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey I'm so sorry hun xx can you post a pic? You're not completely out yet though xx got my fingers crossed for you xx let us know the results x were here if you need us xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh no stacey!! I'm so sorry hun! keep us posted on the blood work. We are here for you.


----------



## sjones1125

Here's the picture from a minute ago. could I have just gotten evaps for 2 days? 
I'm so confused right now. I just have to wait for the results I guess :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lucyoz34

Well it's possible, but very unlucky to have had it happen twice. When will you get the results?? I hope your ok xx


----------



## sjones1125

I should get them by the end of the day. This is the first time it happens to me. I just wanna curl up and cry


----------



## OperationBbyO

We could all see the lines and its so weird that you would get two and then none. :(


----------



## sjones1125

I actually have 7 positives in all.


----------



## gardenofedens

Thats so weird....lots of hugs to you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress and worry too much. It's not good for you or a little bean. What will be will be xx I hope so much that your betas are good :) seven positives is a lot xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Your temp still looks good. And dang, your old charts still make my head spin!


----------



## sjones1125

I just got my results back, all I see is a 2. I'm waiting for the email from my doctor.

Component HCG (IU/mL)
Your result 2
Standard range <=5
Units mIU/mL
Flag


----------



## sjones1125

I guess they were all evaps?


----------



## gardenofedens

No idea what that means. If standard range is less than or equal to 5 and yours is 2, that must mean something? And hcg is only present at all in the case of pregnancy, right? I sure hope your dr gets back to you quickly!!


----------



## RainyMama

Thinking of you Stacey, I am so sorry for the confusing results.


----------



## RainyMama

Baby boy born this morning march 11th at 7:43 AM. 8 lbs 8 oz, 21 inches long.
Verdict still out on the name.


----------



## OperationBbyO

RainyMama said:


> Baby boy born this morning march 11th at 7:43 AM. 8 lbs 8 oz, 21 inches long.
> Verdict still out on the name.

Yay the baby is here! Can't wait to see pictures!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

sjones1125 said:


> I guess they were all evaps?

If that's the case that's nuts. But your LP is way longer now than it has been before. My brain hurts. :wacko:


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah rainy I'm so pleased for you!!! Massive congratulations to you all xx and a big welcome to the world handsome little man :) <3 xx hope it went well and you're both snuggling and recovering well together! 
Don't forget the birth story when you're ready! Looking forward to seeing some pics xx well done you xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats rainy!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Stacey it'll be interesting to see what the doc says, as there is hormone present, so there is an implantation occurring. I presume your going for second bloods? No signs of af no?? Keep positive lovely xx


----------



## sjones1125

My brother in law is a ob/gyn, so I asked him. He told me that was clear negative. And everywhere I've read online anything under a 5 is negative for pregnancy. An that some of the hormone is always present? No sign of AF. Lots of ewcm tho, which is pretty normal for me.


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw, I can't even express how sorry I am Stacey. I feel especially bad. :-( Sending lots of hugs your way. Please know I'm thinking of you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah Stacey that's vile for you :( I'm so so sorry xx I know it's no consolation, but from this you know you can conceive. Perhaps you may just need a little help with the implantation, as many of us on here have had xx thinking of you hun xx stay strong, you will get there xx hugs xx


----------



## sjones1125

What are some things that would help with that?


----------



## lucyoz34

Progesterone lovely, you take it from ovulation through to af or 12weeks pg. you get the pills from the docs, or you can get progesterone creams online. They're not as potent, but kept my bean going till I got the tablets at 11dpo. Speak to your doc hun. I hope that helps x are you ok? x


----------



## sjones1125

Oh ok, thanks Lucy. I'll definitely ask. I'm doing ok. I decided to take a walk today, definitely helps :)


----------



## lucyoz34

You're welcome :) nothing quite like a walk to settle the brain xx you'll be in your next cycle soon, fresh start xx you'll get there xx


----------



## sjones1125

No sign of Af, not even spotting!! How long do I have to wait for this to be over? I'm going nuts!


----------



## Calasen

:( sorry stacy :( 
Congrats rainy!!! :) 

As for me AF finally appeared after 3 months :S


----------



## lucyoz34

How is everyone today?? Rainy hope things are going well!
Good to hear from you calasen! Great that af arrived, on to the next cycle!! Good luck xx
Any sign of af Stacey? It shouldn't be long now xx


----------



## sjones1125

I'm pretty sore from walking yesterday lol, I walked 4 miles. But I did spot a little last night. That's about it. I'm guessing maybe later on today it'll start.

****edit, af just started*****


----------



## sjones1125

Calasen- we're cycle buddies!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Calasen- we're cycle buddies!

Fingers crossed you two can be bump buddies starting this cycle too!!!!! :dust:


----------



## lucyoz34

Glad af arrive, at least your not hanging round waiting. Onward an upward!! 

Bfd'ing is totally messing my cycles up. No point charting, bleed lightly for two days, off for two weeks, bleed for a day.... right pain in the bum! Want to start ov'ing again so I can ttc!!


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Glad af arrive, at least your not hanging round waiting. Onward an upward!!
> 
> Bfd'ing is totally messing my cycles up. No point charting, bleed lightly for two days, off for two weeks, bleed for a day.... right pain in the bum! Want to start ov'ing again so I can ttc!!

Thats how my cycles were too! Ranged anywhere from 28 to 55 days, such a pain not knowing when to expect af!!


----------



## lucyoz34

I know right! How long did it take yours to regulate?? Or are you still waiting?!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Rainy! Wonderful news!

So sorry Stacey. I think you must have had a very early mc. But it may mean your more fertile for this cycle?


----------



## sjones1125

Oh I hope so Dreamers!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Oh I hope so Dreamers!!!

Just relax this cycle, a special package is on its way to you for next cycle!


----------



## sjones1125

Thank you Mellissa!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm pretty sure my belly grew overnight. Is that possible??


----------



## sjones1125

Lol Bbyo, that's exactly how it happens! I remember waking up one morning and my oh my. It grew over night! Lol


----------



## OperationBbyO

I went to look for more maternity clothes today. My regular stuff just doesn't fit and the lady made fun of my tiny bump!! She was like: that's all you have for 14 weeks?

Good grief? How big does she want me to be?


----------



## sjones1125

I get really annoyed when ppl say that!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

What annoys me is people keep telling me to just buy a size up and not buy maternity. Idk who that works for but it doesn't work for me. I am on a mission for dresses. I hit goodwill which never has any maternity dresses and this one really nice second hand store. It's hard to find XS though.


----------



## sjones1125

I never fit in any either. When I got pregnant the first time I weight 97 lbs!!! LOL. I went up to 128. That was it. Second time around I was 115, went up to 132. I only bought a couple of outfits, got mostly blouses. But I remember having a hard time fitting in anything!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, you two are tiny!! I finally made it past my pre pregnancy weight to 140 and was so excited to buy new jeans. Can't remember the last time I was size 4!! Eventually I'd love to get back down to 120ish but we'll see!! Last time I weighed that was probably 8-10 years ago!

Oh and the best place I found for maternity clothes, especially dresses, was ebay!


----------



## babydreamers

People say that to me as well, but buying the size up really isnt very flattering. I dont want to look like a blimp through my pregnancy - too easy to get down in the dumps. I have some normal clothes that I still fit in eg flared skirt dressed and those with stretch middles. I did buy 2 maternity/breastfeeding dresses while down in Sydney (from myers)that are very comfy. I'm hoping that will make me feel a bit better while Im waiting to lose the baby weight. People are always commenting on my bump size (always too big or small!), I try and take no notice. I love my bump!


----------



## gardenofedens

Ignore what people say about your bump and just enjoy it! You wouldn't believe how much you'll miss it when it's gone!! And not even so much as when it's gone but when there isn't a baby in there making it for you. My most vivid memory of the days right after delivery are putting my hands on my tummy and missing MY baby. I know I had her in my arms and it was wonderful to finally meet her, etc. but I missed not having to share her I guess. I absolutely loved being pregnant. It completed me more than anything else ever could have. So anyway, enjoy every day and every part of it. It ends far too quickly!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well now I have some nasty upper respiratory infection. I feel like I've been hit by a bus. I had never tried warm/hot milk and honey for coughing but it actually does work. Or at least it works for me. Maybe it's all in my head. I rarely get sick and I forgot how back it sucks. I"m home today and still thinking about going in tomorrow or not.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hope you feel better soon babyo!


----------



## gardenofedens

So quiet in here...

How is everyone? I went to Target last night and saw a fiction novel called Two Week Wait. Sounded good but I don't find myself with much free time right now.


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Mellissa! I was up all night cleaning puke :(
My poor son, no idea what all that's about. So he stayed home today. I'm exhausted! Reading always puts me to sleep lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh no! I hope your son feels better!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm buying bigger bras.....again. My boobs are ginormous!! My husband stares at them all the time. I went from a 32C to a 32DD!! I went ahead and got some comfy nursing bras since I know I'll need those. Hope the sisters don't get any bigger.


----------



## gardenofedens

Not to burst your bubble but they will. Lol. Just wait until your milk comes in, omg. I live in nursing tanks now. Found some at target that are supportive enough. I have yet to find a nursing bra that is functional, comfortable, and supportive. :-(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Please tell me what brand you got. I got two sports bra shape kind where you just pull the side over to sleep in. They are so big now they get in my way when I sleep and one regular one without an underwire. 

Tanks sound great but idk how to fit in them being all pregnant. 

I always wanted big boobs but now I changed my mind. Hahaha


----------



## OperationBbyO

Also, does anybody actually buy a maternity night gown that doubles as a nursing night gown? Is this necessary?


----------



## gardenofedens

They are 'Basics by Bravado'. They probably won't work while pregnant but they are great for afterward! They were $26.99/ea so not terribly cheap but worth it for sure. I bought a few others they had on clearance at Target and they are NOT supportive at all. They may be okay for a smaller cup but I was a 34D and was easily a 36E/F after delivery (and even bigger when my milk came in but that didn't last long). Now that my supply had evened out I'm a 34DDish. (I went to Motherhood Maternity and she measured me at a 34C though which is ridiculous since I was completely falling out of the 34Ds. She obviously didn't know what she was doing!) I don't wear night gowns so I would say no but that's just me. I sleep in my underwear and a nursing tank...sometimes pajama pants but not usually now that it's warm.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello ladies, hope everyone's well :) xx
Rainy how's little one doing??xx


----------



## Calasen

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Two-Week-Wait-Sarah-Rayner/dp/0330544101 here


----------



## gardenofedens

Have you read that one calasen? Thats a different one than the one I saw but also looks good. I read so many similar type fiction novels while we were ttc! Now I don't have time anymore. Moving and working on cookies and Abigail keep me busy!


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Have you read that one calasen? Thats a different one than the one I saw but also looks good. I read so many similar type fiction novels while we were ttc! Now I don't have time anymore. Moving and working on cookies and Abigail keep me busy!

I started it when I was in the middle of it all but it got to me so i stopped :( Can't even think about them now


----------



## gardenofedens

Aww I'm sorry :-(


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- I often think of you and your journey. I am still cheering for you over here across the pond :)

Stacey- thinking of you after your chemical pregnancy. So disappointed. I had one positive pregnancy test in January 2012 and it was so sad, I can't imagine seeing MANY positive tests only to then have a negative blood test. Awful :(

We are slowly healing and getting used to life as a family of four. My tailbone broke or dislocated during the birth, Grayson's umbilical cord stump became infected and about a week old, and I have had mastitis so we have definitely had a rough time so far. 

Despite all of the challenges I feel so extremely blessed and appreciate every moment. Best to everyone.

Attached is a picture of Grayson yesterday, being held by my sister.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sjones1125

He's soooo cute Liz!!!! Aw man, Hope you guys get better!!!! It takes a while to get use to there being two, Things are a lot more easier the second time around tho, at least for me it was :)

afm- i'm not sure whats wrong with my temps. They are usually all over the place but not like this!!! Its pretty frustrating.


----------



## lucyoz34

Awww rainy he is absolutely gorgeous <3 xx you must be so so proud xx congratulations :)
Very sorry you had such a rough ride though, sounds very painful! I hope your both enjoying each other now and settling well xx love his name too!


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations Rainy, he's beautiful! So sorry you've had it so hard, why does everything have to be so complicated?! Hope your feeling better and enjoying lots of cuddles x


----------



## RainyMama

Thanks ladies, I think we are through the worst of it now. Bound and determined to get DS1 out of the house to his favorite park today! I think I can, I think I can... :)

Stacey- whoa your temps really are crazy, your body must just be sorting itself out from the hormone shifts of last cycle. Hope you catch the egg again this time!


----------



## gardenofedens

Grayson is adorable Liz and love his name! Sorry you guys have had a rough time with things, hope things start looking up! Have fun at the park today!


----------



## sjones1125

Hi ladies!!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## OperationBbyO

What a cutie!! I could look at baby pics all day.

I had another MW appt and everything was great. HB was 155. My uterus is the size of a cantaloupe. I'm gaining sufficient weight (up to 115! woot!)

We find out the gender on April 22!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Stacey, I'm good thank you! Just started a really strong af, so I'm hoping this means my body is regulating and I did ovulate! Going to get back on ff an temp as soon as its finished. How are things with you hun??
Babyo that's fab progress!! Are you planning to tell everyone the gender?? Are you feeling well??


----------



## OperationBbyO

I may do the cake thing. We have a family get together already a week after the scan.

Glad your cycle seems to be behaving at the moment!'


----------



## gardenofedens

The cake thing is so so much fun!!  I'm not a big cake eater and found gender reveal cookies are now an option too. My mom (www.cristinscookies.com) really wants to make gender reveal cookies for someone if you are interested!  I told her I don't want her knowing before me!


----------



## sjones1125

Hya Lucy!
Can't wait for you to start charting so I can have someone to stalk! LOL

So a couple of nights ago I went out with DH and had a few drinks and stayed up late. I knew i was going to have a high temp and I did. The next day i stayed up with him. no drinks, I think. I can't remember lol. and the next well we stayed over at his aunts so i didn't temp. should I discard those two temps? If I do, my CH's go away...*sigh*


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I think your temps suggest ovulation, despite the nights of drinking.


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey. Im not sure. But I would leave the temps and see how thing go over the next week - its usually clear by then if you really ovulated or not.


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah, I think I already did. Just not too sure about when! We shall see I guess!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thinking about you jones and calasen!


----------



## sjones1125

My cycle is driving me nuts!!!! If i get rid of the two temps my ch's disappear. If I put in a fake temp for the missing one on cd25, I get them back! So i'm either 10 dpo or 8dpo. *sigh* I went for blood work yesterday and I usually get my results the same day but I'm still waiting on my results! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## sjones1125

Progesterone was 22.6! So I did ovulate just not sure when lol.


----------



## babydreamers

Great news Stacey! Maybe assume 8 dpo so you don't get too itchy to start testing. Looks like you got some well timed BDing in though, fingers crossed :)


----------



## sjones1125

Sadly that didn't stop me from testing lol. BFN. If i'm ony 8 dpo, my pregnancy monitor gives me a low chance. And if I'm 11 dpo, It gives me a good chance. *sigh* either way i still got the bfn.


----------



## OperationBbyO

It's awesome that you ovulated! Your charts always give me a headache! lol


----------



## babydreamers

8 dpo is too early! Hold in there, good luck!


----------



## sjones1125

Bfn, blahhhh!


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Bfn, blahhhh!

Lol, it's still crazy early! Stop testing, lol. Relax and let your egg implant in peace!  visualize it!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hahah I know! I just think I ovulated a couple of days earlier. I'm too impatient lol. I'm done testing for now tho!


----------



## RainyMama

Finger crossed for you, Stacey!


----------



## vicwa

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread but was on this forum last year when TTC for 9 months. Just had my mirena removed again on the 2nd April to give it another go. Had a very heavy/clotted bleed day after removal which lasted 5-7 days. Then a few days without anything then spotting again 2day. Am a bit confused as to whether I count the bleed after mirena removal (3rd April) as CD1? I have very regular light periods when using mirena and almost certain I ovulate every month.

Any ideas? Thank you, Victoria


----------



## OperationBbyO

I counted the day my mirena was removed as CD 1 and if my ovulation sticks could be believed I ov'd that month around CD18. I think most of us had some bleeding after it was removed and counted that as the start of a new cycle. 

If all else fails you can just start tracking your cycles after AF shows up again. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

vicwa said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread but was on this forum last year when TTC for 9 months. Just had my mirena removed again on the 2nd April to give it another go. Had a very heavy/clotted bleed day after removal which lasted 5-7 days. Then a few days without anything then spotting again 2day. Am a bit confused as to whether I count the bleed after mirena removal (3rd April) as CD1? I have very regular light periods when using mirena and almost certain I ovulate every month.
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you, Victoria

Welcome Victoria! Did you keep track of your cd1s while on mirena? I had mine removed on cd27ish on 3/4/11, had a removal bleed, and then started my next cycle right on schedule on 3/15 and ovulated around 18 days later. So at least for me, my cycles stayed on track even through removal. We finally conceived nine months later. Good luck!


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Victoria,
Welcome and good luck. I ignored my withdrawal bleed and counted the 1st day of the next bleeding as CD1- periods were regular from there. 

Stacey - Nice temp rise. Your definitely still in with a chance :)


----------



## vicwa

Thanks guys, I was ovulating over the days I had it removed and was due on this weekend when I spotted for 2 days. So am goin 2 start tracking from sat as cd1. My last period was 15th march


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh I'm a Mango!


----------



## Calasen

welcome Victoria! :)


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome Victoria!

My cycles have been crazy ever since I got off the IUD. I do remember getting a withdrawal bleeding a few days after getting it out. didn't have a period for 3 months or so after that. I do have PCOS tho..My Cycles are still pretty messed up but seems like they're a little more predictable now. Good luck to you!

BByo- Awesome! 

Hi Calasen- How are you doing?

afm- my temp took a nose dive today...so AF should be here in the AM or later on today.


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Welcome Victoria!
> 
> My cycles have been crazy ever since I got off the IUD. I do remember getting a withdrawal bleeding a few days after getting it out. didn't have a period for 3 months or so after that. I do have PCOS tho..My Cycles are still pretty messed up but seems like they're a little more predictable now. Good luck to you!
> 
> BByo- Awesome!
> 
> Hi Calasen- How are you doing?
> 
> afm- my temp took a nose dive today...so AF should be here in the AM or later on today.

Gah! Sorry jones!


----------



## babydreamers

Sorry Stacey, how disappointing :( On a positive note though, your cycles seem to have regulated to a far more reasonable 35-38 day cycle. Surely this has to be progress? Are you still using progesterone?


----------



## sjones1125

Yeah definitely! You mean the provera? I haven't used that in a while.


----------



## gardenofedens

sjones1125 said:


> Yeah definitely! You mean the provera? I haven't used that in a while.

That's great you are having mostly regular cycles without needing to take anything to bring on af! Can't be much longer now! :)

Calasen, do you chart or temp? How are your cycles doing?


----------



## Calasen

No point in me doing either honey. I suffer from regular low grade fevers as part of my medical condition so temps useless for me. My cycles range from monthly to 6 monthly constantly changing so charting is out as well. 

At the moment it seems to be between one month and 3 months between cycles, so we are focussing on the weight loss, 8lbs so far in 3 months, slow i know but i have limited mobility, and having lots and lots of sex :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> No point in me doing either honey. I suffer from regular low grade fevers as part of my medical condition so temps useless for me. My cycles range from monthly to 6 monthly constantly changing so charting is out as well.
> 
> At the moment it seems to be between one month and 3 months between cycles, so we are focussing on the weight loss, 8lbs so far in 3 months, slow i know but i have limited mobility, and having lots and lots of sex :)

Sorry to hear about the fevers, thats awful. I wonder if temping vaginally would show some kind of pattern ddespite the fevers? The charts might be as hard or harder to read than Stacey's though! 

Great job on the weight loss! A friend of mine has very limited mobility and many medical issues a well. She changed her diet to almost all veggies and high fiber foods and lost 100 pounds over 6-7 months. She still has a long way to go but it can be done so don't lose hope!


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh and lots of sex is good too, lol!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey - yes, sorry. Progesterone wouldnt make sense would it. Thats great progress with your cycles becoming way more normal. I see you've started spotting. Hope your feeling OK and can keep your chin up, I have a good feeling about you in the next couple of cycles. 

Calasen - that is a huge pain in the arse. Well done with the weight loss! Any loss has got to be improving your fertility, slow and steady normally wins the race. Loads of sex sounds fun!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Running through quickly on my phone, scan tomorrow! Find out the gender. Woot.


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Running through quickly on my phone, scan tomorrow! Find out the gender. Woot.

how exiting!!  can't wait to hear!


----------



## babydreamers

Good luck for tomorrow operation!


----------



## RainyMama

Hi Stacey! I agree it is fantastic that your period starts without meds. Won't be long now, I hope.

Calasen- slow weight loss for me has proven to be the only type of weight loss I can keep off. Well done!

Victoria- if you don't conceive right away you should start chatting, it gives you really great data that helps you understand your cycle. 

Babyo- I am so excited for you!!!

Dreamers- I can't believe how far along you are already! Is DH getting excited and/or nervous? How about you?

Mellissa- how are you feeling?


----------



## OperationBbyO

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RainyMama

Yaaaay Babyo! Congrats! Boys are awesome :)


----------



## babydreamers

Congrats Babyo! Great news!

Rainy- not long to go, I mostly feel like sleeping and eating nowadays! DH has gone fishing on a last boys trip before baby. He's back in a week, cant wait! Its hard having him away so late but he was getting really scared about bub and I think it will do him good. He does get a bit excited but mostly I think scared! Most of my fear seems to have disappeared, I just cant wait to get started!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats babyo!!! I don't know one single person having a girl this year!! Lol and everyone I know who had babies last year had girls. Funny how that works.


----------



## sjones1125

Congrats Bbyo!!!! Little boys are awesome!


----------



## Calasen

ohhh congrats babyo!!! :)


----------



## vicwa

Hiya, congratulations babyo!! I gather ur having a boy, I've got two boys they're amazing 
Afm - I'm pretty sure I ovulated today as had loads of Ewcm and its cd18 which is about right as my cycles are 32 days long. Used to be 28 days but since getting older they seem to have gotten further apart .???..? 
So cd1 was my first day of that heavy withdrawal bleed I guess. Tww about to begin then I guess


----------



## vicwa

Have also had ferning on my fertility saliva microscope for last few days so def ov yey!!


----------



## gardenofedens

vicwa said:


> Have also had ferning on my fertility saliva microscope for last few days so def ov yey!!

That's great victoria!


----------



## sjones1125

Awesome Victoria!!! Good luck!


----------



## sjones1125

Hello ladies!!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## babydreamers

Hi Stacey - Im good. Just finished watching an awesome film - the intouchables. subtitles as its in French but you stop noticing not far in. Makes a change to watch a thoughtful, film with a plot different from the usual. The French do seem to be pretty good at making films. Even DH really loved it and he's normally a shoot em up/horror kind of guy. Yoga this morning was really good too, it seems to loosen all my stiff and sore parts, relax my mind and reduce all the pregnancy anxiety.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Stacey, good thank you, how about you?? Bit peeved that my cycles are refusing to regulate! Keep getting random one day bleeds!!!
Dreamers that is in my top ten favourite films!!! Totally love it, so sincere, fabulous acting :) cried like a baby at the end lol!!
Yoga sounds nice :)) I've never tried it. One of those things I've always fancied but never got round to!!
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Stacy, doing well over here. Allergies are kicking my butt and Abigail has a cough but doctor says allergies don't appear this young, I hope not because she's miserable! We are doing the March of Dimes walk today. She was born at 36+2 so just barely considered preemie but want to do it and it's for a good cause. :) Hope you are all having good weekends!


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- good movie indeed! Yoga! That sounds like fun... I'm not to flexible so haven't tried it lol. I loveeeee horror movies! 

Lucy- what a bummer! Hopefully they'll regulate soon! I know it's a pain and pretty frustrating. 

Gardens- that's awesome!!!! Good luck! *praying its not allergies* poor baby!!

Afm- not much going on here. Actually hubby only has 3 night shifts left and then it's done!!! He'll be working days now. From 10 am to 9 pm I think. I am ohhhh so excited to have the house to myself and do as much cleaning as I've been wanting too! It's hard to do do much around the house when the husband is sleeping in the room. My room is always dark! Ughhh. First thing I'll be doing is-changing curtains!!! Did I mention I'm realyyyy excited?! Lol.


----------



## babydreamers

I know what you mean Stacey, DH and I are both normally shift workers, but I think I hate it when he's on nights more than me! Turns him into a complete grump, have to creep around the house and not only do we have black out curtains but he insists on hanging blankets over the windows to eliminate any tiny bit of light. It will be wonderful have your DH on permanent days - such a better lifestyle! Enjoy!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I've started buying baby stuff. I basically have baby on the brain 24-7. Lol


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> I've started buying baby stuff. I basically have baby on the brain 24-7. Lol

Hehe, so fun!  It's fun watching/reading about all of you going through your pregnancies.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dreamers are you doing prenatal yoga? Do you find it helps to stretch you out?

Or basically this is to anyone actually who can offer advice on starting to get limber.


----------



## babydreamers

Operation - I am doing pre-natal yoga. But i have done other yoga classes in the past and found it did help muscle aches and also helped me relax after a busy day at work. Id recommend giving it a go pregnant or not!


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- I found prenatal yoga helpful, too. I think you will like it. Are you having lots of aches and pains?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm starting to have aches and pains. It's not awful or anything and it's better when I make sure I get up at least twice an hour to stand and walk around a bit. I guess I get stiffer than I used to?

Also, I'm trying not to be worried about something, but I'm really worried about something. When I had my triple screen done my MW just sent a message that said "It's all great!" That was her entire comment. I had to get my records to take to the new MW (we are moving to another state in August) and when I looked at my total results my PAPP-A was really low (.36). Low PAPP-A has been associated with Down's. But my risk was still 1:2900. My NT scan was perfect and my HCG was totally fine. I tried not to freak out but I was a little freaked out.

Then on our anatomy scan they saw an EIF (glowie spot on the heart). The tech did not say anything in the moment but it was obviously there and abnormal so I saw it. (Hooray for being in healthcare and sort of knowing what I'm looking at. Not.) Anyway, I of course immediately went to look at the scan results to confirm what I saw. An EIF is also considered a soft marker of DS. Now my MW has yet to contact me with these results. The report just said "benign finding in the absence of other abnormalities" 

I can't decide if I should be freaked out or not. If I hadn't pulled my own triple screen results I would be none the wiser and think all was "great." If I wasn't an NP I would know nothing about PAPP-A or EIFs. But I know just enough to freak myself out.

Would any of you be freaked out or worried?


----------



## babydreamers

I'm pretty good at freaking out about everything, but don't know much about those blood tests. 1/2900 sounds very very low risk though! I would call your midwife to talk to her, Im sure its nothing to worry about. Sometimes its not so good working in healthcare, you worry and micro-analyse everything!


----------



## RainyMama

I would be worried. That said, everything is probably ok. I'd say a talk with your midwife is in order. She can give you her perspective on why, even with your low PAPP -A, your results were "great". 
If I am worried I have to talk it out or my worry grows. 
Big hug. 
One of my midwives told me that worrying is part of the work of pregnant women, and then mothers. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I can see why you'd be worrying and I'm sure I would as well, but there must be a reason your mw thinks everything is 'great'. I'd definitely bring it up with her and take it from there. I'm not familiar with all the testing possibilities (they offered them to me but we declined since we wouldn't terminate anyway), but would an amnio confirm/deny your suspicions and ease your mind?


----------



## RainyMama

Babyo- how are you? Everything ok?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My midwife gave me the CALM DOWN speech so I am going to listen to her and calm down and try to embrace that what will be, will be.

I go back in another 6 weeks for my glucose test. Oh joy! 

I can't believe I'm over halfway there! I am counting the days until 24 weeks!


----------



## babydreamers

Good idea BabyO, I know its so tempting to research everything. I've had to ban myself from reading articles on gestational diabetes as it just freaks me out. I've got the best expert obstetrician/endocrinologist/midwife in town, so I came to the realization it really is best to try and let them do the research and worrying, and follow their advise. We'll see what they say today, Ive had minimal swelling all the way through until this weekend, now I have pitting oedema to both knees that doesn't go down overnight. I think Im going to be wearing a lot of trousers from now on! 1st day of maternity leave today - pretty excited, but sooo much to do. Hopefully Ill get quite a lot off the list today so I can have some R+R time :)


----------



## gardenofedens

So excited for both of you two getting so far along in your pregnancies! :)


----------



## RainyMama

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## babydreamers

is looking for ideas for bringing on labour - 37 weeks today, and really hopeful to avoid induction? Picked up castor oil but am a bit chicken to use it!


----------



## RainyMama

When is the induction?

Ideas: raspberry leaf tea (won't bring on labor but tones the uterus so your contractions are more effective), nipple stimulation, sex with orgasm, acupuncture, foot reflexology, spicy food, eggplant Parmesan, blue cohosh tincture. That's all I can think of. 
Try during the daytime to get in for some acupuncture, drink raspberry leaf tea often, then in the evening have sex and drink a glass of OJ with your castor oil.


----------



## LVnMommy

Evening primrose oil is supposed to work when taken with zinc lonzanges (cold ease) I read to insert 2 600 EPO tabs vaginally and one lozange ( works better in evening time) . If your calcium deficient it may not work but worth a try!! 


32 weeks here!! 19 pounds gained:( and my 13 hour shifts are starting to wear on me! I'm hoping to make it all the way to 40 weeks working:) high hopes.. I hate to leave my fellow nurses short staffed its hard enough being a correctional nurse worst being understaffed . I have TONS of BH do yall have those?


----------



## babydreamers

I had the odd BH since ~ 20 weeks from memory. Induction planned Tuesday (2 doses of prostin, unlikely to do much given early gestation and its my first bub), then syntocinon Wednesday. Tried acupuncture yesterday - seemed like not much to it (inserted a few needles, left me alone, came back in 20 mins and put a couple more needles in, charged me $75), no signs of labour being any closer, am thinking should have just spent the money on a massage instead!


----------



## gardenofedens

Bummer about the acupuncture dreamers! Still sending labor vibes your way!!


----------



## sjones1125

Hey Ladies, just wanted you guys to know I got a positive at 8dpo. Went for blood work today and I go back on Wednesday to make sure my numbers have doubled.


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Stacey!!!!! So excited for you! Hoping this one sticks!! :happydance:


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh Stacey congratulations hun!!! Fingers crossed for you :) xx


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats Stacey! I will be praying for you and your little bean. Thanks so much for letting us know, and please keep us posted.


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks ladies! Tomorrow can't come soon enough! I have been cramping quite a bit today. I'm a little nervous :(


----------



## LVnMommy

2 cm dilated and 50% effaced! Getting steriod shot for babys lungs and hoping he stays in for a while!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Good luck for today Stacey xx I had an awful lot if cramping in the early days, just bean wriggling in deep :) keep us posted xx

Lvn when are you due hun?? Keep those legs crossed!!xx


----------



## LVnMommy

32 weeks:( now on bedrest until further notice I wa s really hoping to work another month! I am enjoying this pregnancy so much and hope he stays!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- how is it going?

Lvn- take good care of yourself


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh take care lvn, tell that little bubs to behave and stay put!! Fingers crossed for you :) enjoy the rest now, I guarantee you won't get much for a long while after :)!!! 

Hope you're ok Stacey x

Dreamers did I read that you are being induced at the moment?? If so hope it's going well xx


----------



## sjones1125

Hcg was 187 and progesterone was 29.9


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey- I have little experience with those numbers, but they sound good to me.


----------



## sjones1125

RainyMama said:


> Stacey- I have little experience with those numbers, but they sound good to me.

On Monday it was 90, so it doubled. :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Fantastic Stacey, well done!! Will you have them done again now?? How are you feeling?? Any symptoms?xx


----------



## sjones1125

I don't think so. The nurse said everything was normal. I go back June 28th for my first doctors visit. A little tired and nausea! Usually in the evening tho, cramps. That's about it :) I'm really bloated too lol.


----------



## Calasen

yay stacy!!! Keeping things crossed for you honey XXX :)

I'm on a TTC break (still trying just not thinking about it ) Have so far lost my first dress size in my weight loss journey :) Husband has bought me a pretty stunning dress for it :) happy cala! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

That's fantastic Calasen!!!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## sjones1125

Thats awesome Calasen!!!! And thank you!


----------



## lucyoz34

Calasen that's amazing! Well done hun :) send me some of your will power!!

Stacey symptoms sound great, the more the better (for bean not you lol)! Looking forward to hearing how the scan goes. How did your oh take the news?? :)


----------



## sjones1125

He wasn't all that excited at first because of the CP a couple of months ago. But after we got our results back he was :) he wanted to make sure things were going good before he got excited, and he told his parents!


----------



## RainyMama

Stacey I am thinking of you and your bean everyday!

Calasen- well done! I am having a challenging time losing weight, you are an inspiration!

Dreamers! Hope to hear from you soon, I hope everything is ok and I can't wait to hear about your little bub.


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies,
Just a quick update and Ill chat later when Ive got some time, things are quite hectic! Our little boy Oliver James was born at 435 am 22.5 at 2.7kg/5lb9oz. He is healthy, absolutely gorgeous and gaining weight well. Ill attach a pic so you can see how much of a cutie he is x

Stacey - congratulations and fingers crossed :)
Calasen - well done you. You'll have to share your secrets so I can get on the bandwagon (just not quite yet!)
Lovn - fingers crossed, shame about the bedrest what a pain, but hopefully your little one will stay put for another couple of weeks at least x
 



Attached Files:







145.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









153.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lucyoz34

Ooooo dreamers congratulations lovely!!!! He's gorgeous:) xx well done you! I hope you and Oliver are well and enjoying snuggles <3 look forward to hearing your birth story :) really happy for you!!xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats dreamers!! So glad to hear you and baby are ok!!!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats!!!!!!! So happy to see baby Oliver!


----------



## lucyoz34

Edens I didn't know you were expecting again! Congratulations lovely :) hope you and bump are well xx


----------



## sjones1125

Dreamers- congrats!! He's precious!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh dreamers! Congrats×1000!! He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LVnMommy

My placenta ruptured lastnight:/ emergency c section 4lb 9 ounce baby boy .. he was air lifted to a nicu an hour away I did get a quick peek at him but with all the tubing amd cpap it wasn't enough for me ! I need to see him dearly:( I have had 2 transfusions and waiting on a 3rd. Please pray for my baby he needs his mommy and I'm so far rom him


----------



## sjones1125

I'm sorry LVN, I'm definitely praying everything turns out ok and you get to see and hold your baby boy soon!!!:hugs: DO keep us posted!!


----------



## lucyoz34

Oh lvn xxxx sending love and prayers to you and your beautiful little baby xx be comforted that he is getting the very best treatment, and is a very good weight for a premie xx you will be with your darling soon xx get you better first xx keep us posted lovely xx be thinking of you xx congratulations :) it will be worth it when he's snuggled on your arms very soon <3 xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow lvn, absolutely terrifying. Sending good thoughts your way. Congrats and keep us posted.


----------



## babydreamers

sending love and positive thoughts your way lovn. Stay strong, heres hoping you'll have your baby boy in your arms very soon xxx


----------



## RainyMama

Thinking of you LVN.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join in? I had my Mirena for 5 years and had it removed in January. We've been TTC since but no luck. I spot for 5 days before AF arrives and my LP has been about 10 days. Went to the doctor today and she is checking my thyroid levels and doing an ultrasound tomorrow. 

Anyone have spotting/cycle issues after having your Mirena removed? It's been out for 6 months, I can't believe it's still causing problems for me. :(


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey momof2, welcome to the thread :) you're cycles sound like mine were!!I would spot every cycle before af so the little egg had no chance of implanting, and when it did my uterus couldn't retain ti and I'd miscarry. Turns out I had low progesterone levels so the lining would start coming away a few days early. All very manageable though, it's been the same for a few of the other girls on here too. Is your cycle otherwise regular and normal? Are you charting anything on fertility friend?? If so link it to your signature on here so we can stalk it!! Progesterone pessaries sorted out my problem with a little help from a couple of other things. I hope you get your problem sorted quickly :) seems mirena can have a few nasty side effects for some people. We'll all get there in the end though :)

Lvn any news lovely?? Thinking of you and your little prince xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Just seen your chart lol!!! Teach me to read a post properly!! Do'h!


----------



## LVnMommy

I delivered my baby boy 5/31/13 952 pm! Via emergency csection complete placenta abruption lost 50% of my blood! 3 transfusions :/ baby was airlifted to NICU an hour away 4lbs 6 ounces 19.5 inches long


----------



## lucyoz34

I hope you're mending quickly lovely, such a traumatic thing to have to go through xx have you been able to see your little man yet? I hope hes ok, babies are strong, resilient little things xx keep us posted when you can x hugs xx


----------



## Momof2TTC

lucyoz34 said:


> Just seen your chart lol!!! Teach me to read a post properly!! Do'h!

No worries, LOL. It's tiny since I don't temp during AF. My cycle seems pretty much normal other than the spotting and the fact that my cycle is getting shorter (which may be caused by the spotting for so long). Hoping the thyroid labs done today will shed some light. It's sad that I'm hoping they find SOMETHING so that we can work on fixing it. 

Is the thyroid responsible for progesterone? If not, I'll have to ask about whether that could be the issue. She suggested birth control pills to regulate the cycle but she knows that would defeat our purpose right now.


----------



## Momof2TTC

LVn- Oh my gosh, how scary. How is he doing? How are you holding up? I can't imagine losing 50% of my blood. Thank heavens you made it to the hospital on time.


----------



## lucyoz34

Momof2 yea the thyroid can affect progesterone production so it's worth ruling it out. I agree with you about the birth control! Last thing you want us to give your poor body something else to contend with when it's still trying to figure itself out! How long till you get your results?? Have you had the 21day progesterone test yet??


----------



## Momof2TTC

I'm not sure how many days it will take to get the results. I'll be harrassing the office next week for sure! I have not had any progesterone testing done yet. I only had the thyroid panel done. I didn't ask about progesterone when I was at the doc and she didn't mention it. I don't know much about it- I only know that I've read that low progesterone can cause spotting.


----------



## sjones1125

MOMOF2- I always use to get a day or two of spotting before AF, It can be very frustrating..I would totally ask to get your progesterone tested! Good luck! and welcome to our little group!

AFM- I go in tomorrow afternoon for an ultrasound. The doc wants to confirm my dating and check viability of my pregnancy..That word scares me!!! I'm nervous and excited at the same time! Please pray that my bean is ok!


----------



## Calasen

OMG Luvn :( hope your getting better and get to be with little one. XXX sending healing thoughts to you both


----------



## Momof2TTC

sjones- how exciting! Hoping for a strong heartbeat and that everything will look great!


----------



## lucyoz34

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Stacey :) let us know how it goes!xx


----------



## sjones1125

It went well, measuring 6w 1 d, heartbeat of 124 bpm.
Due date January 28 th :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yay!! Congrats Stacey!


----------



## sjones1125

Thanks Mellissa!! I'm pretty excited now :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Ah amazing Stacey :) congratulations lovely!! So exciting!!xx


----------



## Momof2TTC

sjones1125 said:


> It went well, measuring 6w 1 d, heartbeat of 124 bpm.
> Due date January 28 th :)

Congratulations! Nothing makes you feel better than hearing/seeing that heartbeat.


----------



## lucyoz34

Lvn hope you and your little prince are ok xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

He is doing ok:) they told me today to expect 4-5 weeks more stay. He has lost 6 ounces gained 2 then lost 2 . The feedings are the most difficult... I am pumping like a mad woman to get that breast milk to him!! I tried breast feeding yesterdat he is just too tiny and takes too much out of him! He is my precious miracle though. Please pray for my Maddix:)


----------



## Momof2TTC

Prayers for Maddix on the way!


----------



## babydreamers

Stacey = congratulations! That's wonderful.

Lovn - thinking of you and sending loving positive thoughts :)


----------



## lucyoz34

He sounds like a little fighter lvn!! Pumping is hard work to begin with, but it does get easier xx lots if love and prayers to you both xx every day goes by he's that little bit stronger :) thinking of you xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

Stacey--congrats on your LO!! I'm so excited that you got to see your little bean!!!

LVN--Thinking of you!! This will teach me not to log in! I hope you and Maddix are recovering well.


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey ladies, hope everyone's well :) very quiet here now....


----------



## gardenofedens

A few of you have seen it in my journal so I guess it's time for me to spill the beans...I'm pregnant again! Dh and I had decided to not go onto birth control after Abigail was born since we had trouble conceiving and the dr seemed poetry sure we wouldn't conceive naturally without charting and counting days again. Well, that wasn't the case! I found out back in March that we were expecting again. My progesterone came back really low again but I only took the supplements for a week or two because they were getting into my milk and affecting Abigail. I decided she was my priority and prepared myself to miscarry. Now at 18 weeks, baby is still growing strong so I'm finally attaching to the baby. We found out last week it's a little boy who we've decided to name Aidan. Now I'm just hoping to make it to 37 weeks this time around though the odds are against it. Apparently having a premature delivery once makes it more likely again, as does nursing while pregnant, and having babies less than two years apart. So my hopes aren't high but I'm still hoping! :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Waahoo! Glad you could finally spill the beans! Although my baby says he is jealous that your baby has a name already and he doesn't have one yet! lol

I have a question for everyone: When did you have your babies? All of them, not just the ones we have had on this thread. Like what week? I'm not sure if I mentioned we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and I really want a late baby but IDK how many people actually make it to term or after. I want more time! I have nothing prepared for the baby due to the move.


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Waahoo! Glad you could finally spill the beans! Although my baby says he is jealous that your baby has a name already and he doesn't have one yet! lol
> 
> I have a question for everyone: When did you have your babies? All of them, not just the ones we have had on this thread. Like what week? I'm not sure if I mentioned we are relocating to another state 5 weeks before I am due and I really want a late baby but IDK how many people actually make it to term or after. I want more time! I have nothing prepared for the baby due to the move.

It's in my signature but Abigail was delivered at 36+2. Whether or not that is due in part to my give day camping trip with daily 1-3 mile hikes at high elevation, I don't know. I'd like to think so but then I also have to mention I lost my mucous plug on day two of the trip at 35+2 so who knows. Just take things as easily as you can while moving...where are you moving to?


----------



## lucyoz34

Edens fabulous:) really pleased for you! We're hoping to have two close together too. Busy but so much fun! I had no idea progesterone could affect bf'ding? Hope Abigail is ok. Your little man was clearly not going anywhere though :) meant to be :) congratulations xx

Babyo, my first was 14days over when I was induced due to diminished amnio fluid. I was unsure of conception dates though and scanning was clearly a bit out because baby was said to be a bit early after the birth. My newest little prince was delivered on my due date (of which I was certain), it was induction, but very quick so I was not far off a spontaneous labour xx


----------



## gardenofedens

lucyoz34 said:


> Edens fabulous:) really pleased for you! We're hoping to have two close together too. Busy but so much fun! I had no idea progesterone could affect bf'ding? Hope Abigail is ok. Your little man was clearly not going anywhere though :) meant to be :) congratulations xx
> 
> Babyo, my first was 14days over when I was induced due to diminished amnio fluid. I was unsure of conception dates though and scanning was clearly a bit out because baby was said to be a bit early after the birth. My newest little prince was delivered on my due date (of which I was certain), it was induction, but very quick so I was not far off a spontaneous labour xx

The progesterone diminished my supply substantially and was causing Abigail to be extremely drowsy. She was sleeping some 18+ hours a day all of a sudden and was a total grouch when she was awake. It took about a week after stopping the supplement for things to go back to normal with her.


----------



## LVnMommy

My first (boy) 40 weeks, second 38 weeks third 33 weeks and I REALLY wanted more time!! We were in the middle of moving (still are) Guess what!!! Maddix is coming home tomorrow!!!!! He is 4 lbs 14 ounces! He was supposed to go home monday but he failed his carseat challenge in the NICU (he has to sit in seat 90 minutes without desatting or brady! And he passed it yesterday;)


----------



## LVnMommy

Maddix is going home today!!!


----------



## sjones1125

With both kids I was a week late.
Mellissa- Congrats!!!! :)

LVN- That's awesome!!! SO glad for you!

afm- I found the heartbeat on the Doppler yesterday! It was pretty exciting..I haven't had any luck today


----------



## Momof2TTC

Welcome home Maddix!

My son was an induction at 39w4d because of pre-e. My daughter was a repeat c-section at 39w, but my water broke that morning so she was coming whether or not I was scheduled.

I'm still here and TTC. In the 2ww now and just waiting to start spotting again. I want my pre-Mirena awesome cycles back!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah I was such a nervous wreck yesterday but its so wonderful to have my little guy home!! My kids are coming home today (they were at grandmas)! We will see what yhey think:) pictu rres when I get to a computer:( my phone won't upload!


----------



## RainyMama

Congrats Mellissa, though I think I congratulated you in your journal. Meant to anyway :) 
Aidan was one of my favorite names for this baby. Love it!

Stacey- I am so happy things are going well for you. Keep giving us these little updates, I love to see how it's going.

Lvn- so glad Maddix is home. Can't wait to see him.

Babyo- my first was born naturally at 40 + 3
Second 39 + 2

Momof2- the crazy cycles are a pain. I had no periods with Mirena and what I might describe as heavy spotting for 8 months with it out. I conceived before they ever normalized. I had been nervous that my uterine lining wouldn't sustain a pregnancy but I was thrilled to be wrong!
I tried to focus on good nutrition and adequate hydration to ensure my body had what it needed to do what it is made to do. 
Hi Lucy! When will you start TTC?

Hi calasen, thinking of you sweetie. 
Hi Taurus, if you're out there :)

Anyone remember purple panda? I wonder how she is, she was carrying a baby for another couple.


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks Liz. 

I remember purple panda and sent a message some time back but never got a response...hope ask is well with her and the new parents...

So glad your little man is home and doing well lvn! Hope to see pics soon!


----------



## LVnMommy

Update!!! MADDIX IS 7 POUNDS 9 OUNCES!!!! May seem small but compared to his 4lbs before, I'm THRILLED!!!! he has gained 2.5 pounds in 2 weeks of being home!


----------



## Calasen

Yay Maddox!!

Glad things going well for you honey XX

I'm still plodding along, the weight loss is my main focus, but it seems to be taking for ever :( Down to a 38 BMI so far, only another 8 points to go. But gotten from a size 22 to a size 16 so far. Trying to stay focussed and still trying for a natural pregnancy but not hopeful. Been avoiding here as a lot of people I started TTC with are now moved on to TTC their 2nd of even pregnant with 2nd :( Happy for them but it makes me bitter and depressed to consider it.


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry calasen. :( I try to stay away for that reason but I'm still rooting for you. You are doing fabulously with the weight loss!!!


----------



## Calasen

gardenofedens said:


> Sorry calasen. :( I try to stay away for that reason but I'm still rooting for you. You are doing fabulously with the weight loss!!!

Aww honey theres no need for you to stay away, I'm just gonna be a bitter rat lady :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Here he is:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LVnMommy

One more:) he is now 9lbs 7 ounces
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LVnMommy

He has come a long way:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sjones1125

What a handsome lil guy!! Glad to hear of the good progress LVN!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey there everyone!

I just spent some time ready all of your previous posts... you have all come a long way! Congrats to those with :bfp: and continued luck to those with :bfn:

I would love to join you in your journey...

I am 30 yrs old mommy to 1 DS 11yrs and 1 DS 5 yrs TTC #3!
Mirena removed 4/5/13 removal spotting the same day and AF showed 4/15/13 and has come consistantly 29 days except last month last month AF came 2 days early and only light spotting for 4 days... tested this morning and :bfn: :cry: 
Have been trying since 5/5/13... no luck... 

I know its soon to be upset but I was convinced it would happen immediately by Dr....


----------



## Calasen

welcome daddys girl, I'm sure you will get your :bfp: soon enough, just try to be patient :)


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thanks Calasen! 
Im trying to be hopeful... its really had because in April and May my belly grew (i looked 3 months) and I went thru nausea and vomiting both months and had all pregnancy symptoms... :bfn: doctor couldnt explain it then in the middle of June I was back to normal and now im back with all the symptoms (minus the nausea and vomiting) but :bfn: its hard to go back and forth with the emotions... feeling rather hopeless that either it wnt happen or im going to end up looking 3 months preggy and only get :bfn: its tough when people ask you "when are you due" "is it a boy or a girl" and all you can do is try to be polite and not take offense and tell them you're not and its not...
Anyways... it was nice to get a welcome and encouraging words from one of the people I most liked reading post from :thumbup:


----------



## Calasen

its pretty common to get a chemical following removal but 2 in a row is odd :(
It's been very quiet for a bit think most are on holiday etc at the moment :) Summers usually quiet but they will reappear around sept :)
glad you liked my posts honey, although they been pretty depressiong the past few months/year :) getting to a happy place now though coming up to our 5th year trying is tough.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

I mentioned chemical to the Dr. and they swore that wasnt it... 

I noticed... I read alot of you guys post all the way from beginning...

I don't think your posts have been depressing... they are your true to life posts... whether good news or bad news or no news at all it still matters... I'll be listening either which way...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

I mentioned chemical to the Dr. and they swore that wasnt it... 

I noticed... I read alot of you guys post all the way from beginning...

I don't think your posts have been depressing... they are your true to life posts... whether good news or bad news or no news at all it still matters... I'll be listening either which way...


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi Daddy's Girl!!

I'm absent b/c I'm in the middle of moving to a new state, buying our first home, I'm 5 weeks from my due date, got a new job, and poor hubby is back in court with his psycho ex over custody of my stepson. I hardly have time to sneeze! 

It took DH and I 15 cycles to get pregnant. He had issues and I ended up with low progesterone. Several of us here had that post Mirena. I know it's frustrating to go month after month and not have any luck. I finally settled into a routine of charting and that kept me from testing every month to see the negative. I did have to take some fertility drugs and DH and I had to do some wild timing, etc. but baby boy is almost here!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Hello, I am new to Baby and Bump. I have been reading this thread from the very first post to todays posts. I am hoping I may be able to join this thread if that's alright. 

A little history about myself is that I recently had the mirena removed on Monday. I had no bleeding until yesterday. It is very light but slowly getting heavier. I do believe this is my "real" af and not removal bleeding though. I spotted last month right around this time. I haven't had any periods since last January. I did ovulate according to my cm about two weeks ago. Hence why I believe this is my normal af. 

Me and my OH have decided to TTC #1 in hopes that my af isn't to bad in the process. I have Retrograde Menses. Causing my periods to be extremely painful. So hopefully we will get that BFP soon.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey there OperationBbyO! 

Geez! U been a busy lady! Congrats on ur lil :baby: So excited for you! Awesome on the new job! Way to go on the house! And good luck to you OH Iin court (why psychos got make things hard?)

I had blood tests done in June and all seemed fine according to Dr. I also had an ultrasound done and it showed I do have good tubes and a lot lf good looking eggs... Dr. is stumped at why I haven't got preggy yet? Im charting my AF and CM... havent started temping yet... was gona start this month but apparently my immune system got weak and I got a cold? Hoping its a sign that my AF wnt come and I'll get a :bfp: lol heres to hoping!

Hope to see you around when things slow down for you... or you post pics of your lil :baby: lol


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hi Dawnnita!

Yay you on your removal! Good luck with TTC #1!

Its exciting #1! I'm working on #3 (hopefully 3 and 4 lol) 

Wasn't it inspiring to read all these lovely ladies posts? I personally enjoyed all the posts :bfn: and :bfp: 

Hope to see you around and lots of baby dust for your journey to a :bfp:


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Hello Daddysgirl! Thanks for the welcome! It is very exciting! All the posts were amazing and it was nice to hear the good and bad post mirena stories instead of just the bad. Good luck to you! I hope you get twins! Lol my sister swears she thinks I will have twins. We will see!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hopefully I get twins this time I've miscarried twins before so they say once you have twins you are likely to have them again...

This will be my last pregnancy... I have 2 boys... hence the hopes for twin girls...

Would you like twins? If so lets hope you sister is right!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I'm so sorry about your mc. I wish you all the luck you need and extra baby dust! I will take whatever life hands me. I would love twins, but I will be happy with just one.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thank you Dawnnita... its been some time now and I did my share of struggling with it though

Well let's see if our journey brings us twins then... 

How are you today by the way?


----------



## Calasen

Welcome Dawnita :) 
OMG Op, just a little hectic :) Good luck with every thing can't wait to meet you little one :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

DaddysGirl, I am doing ok, getting use to these nasty cramps again. Lol oh the price we pay to TTC. How is your day going?
calasen, thank you. I have been following you for a long time on this thread and your journey has been amazing. I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

I enjoyed 5 years of no period... no pms... no cramps... while on Mirena...Hard adjustment!
I know for you its a different situation and I applaud you on your strength 
I am glad there is someone else who stalked the posts like I did... lol

Glad your doing okay Dawnnita
My day unfortunately is filled with frustration and confusion and a lil anger...
I had a rough night... my big "pregnant looking" non-pregnant belly was causing me discomfort and I had to pee every 2 minutes... laid down at 12am and didnt fall asleep til somewhere after 430am and was right back up at 6am... yelled at DH for having the TV on while im trying to sleep and ended my night crying...

Bad day...

Hey there Calasen your on... how are you today?


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Thank you, it is tuff but will be so worth it in the end. 
I can't imagine going through what you are, I would be frustrated beyond compare. Have the dr's still not been able to figure out what is going on?
I feel like a creeper the way I stalked these posts lol. I am sorry you had a rough night. It never feels good to cry yourself to sleep.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Dawnnita that is very true... everything we go thru is all worth it in the end when we know there's a lil "somebody" in our belly...

No... the Dr. says now I need a new pap and then we will move forward with figuring out what's going on... I know she is trying to buy time before doing any real tests because it's only been 4 months and technically what I'm going thru is not a fertility problem until I've been trying for 1 year.

I argued the point that it's not just me not being able to get pregnant yet (that's a fertility problem after 1 year of trying) but it's the fact that from April to June I looked and felt pregnant with all the symptoms and body changes (except I still got AF which is not abnormal for me I had AF with DS #1 until 6 months and with DS #2 until 3 months) and now since the beginning of August it's happening again... I was told to be patient that these occurances would taper off or I'd get pregnant... WHAT? So I sit miserbly with my pregnant feeling and looking body and well... I wait.

Crying myself to sleep is a regular occurance nowadays... I wish it wasn't but I was convinced by Drs that I would be back to normal immediately and probably be pregnant within the month following removal... but that's not what has me so upset... its the fact that I have all the symptoms and my belly gets big but there's no baby and no explanation to why this is happening...

Lol I stalked the posts too for a while before joining...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

For those curious...

This is what my body looks like right now "not pregnant"...
Dr. claims she doesn't understand why I look this way...

Normal weight 180 lbs. and flat belly...
I have been losing weight with this... I am now 171 lbs.

It is hard like a pregnant belly 
It has the brown line down from the belly button
It is heavy and uncomfortable

Tests have been done on blood and urine...negative for everything including pregnancy (hcg level of 3)
Had x-rays and CTs and MRIs to rule out tumor or cancer or intestinal block... nothing!

Just thought I'd share... sorry sideways... I uploaded from phone...
  



Attached Files:







20130809_220838.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









20130809_221223.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









20130809_221739.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Have you tried getting a second opinion?


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Yes... the Dr. I see now isn't my original Dr.
I started seeing my new Dr. after the last one told me I was over reacting...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Yes... the Dr. I see now isn't my original Dr.
I started seeing my new Dr. after the last one told me I was over reacting...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well hopefully you figure out what is going on soon.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Yes hopefully...I just hate having to walk around this way and know there's nothing in there...

And apparently AF is deciding she doesn't want to show her face considering she's due to arrive today... sadly tests on the 7th said :bfn: so im not getting my hopes up...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well there is still a chance. Wait till tomorrow or Monday and try again.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Well I started spotting an hour ago... so unless my hcg is invisible I'm once again stuck with the body but no baby... let's see how long this episode lasts... there's always "hope" but I'm running low on "want to"... 

How are you today Dawnnita?


----------



## Calasen

My brothers Wife has just given birth to a beautiful baby girl!! 

Her 2nd, his 5th :) He now has 4 daughters and 1 son :) 

A small part of me is hurting and very jealous but most of me is soo happy for them :)

Unfortunately Rosie was born with a cleft pallette so needs surgery, but at least its small and its a relatively straight forward operation these days with huge sucess :)


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Oh Calasen congrats to your brother and his wife on their lil girl!

Rosie... what a darling name...I'm sure surgery will go well... when will they be doing surgery?

What a joy it must be to have a brand new niece! Don't spoil her too much! Lol


----------



## Calasen

DaddysGirl70 said:


> Oh Calasen congrats to your brother and his wife on their lil girl!
> 
> Rosie... what a darling name...I'm sure surgery will go well... when will they be doing surgery?
> 
> What a joy it must be to have a brand new niece! Don't spoil her too much! Lol

Thats still to be decided, the longer they can leave it the better as babies don't do so well with anesthetic but it all depends on how much it effects her feeding etc, so far shes breast feeding fine though :)

My brother has always chosen "classic" names for his babies, same as my sister and our planned names :)


We have a Courtney, Millie, Leah, Samuel, Thomas, Charlie and now a Rosie :) We will be going for William Robert or Isobel Antonia :)


P.S we also welcomed our second great nephew this week :) Tristan Robert :)


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Congrats on the great nephew as well Calasen! Tristan is a very nice name as well...

William Robert and Robert Antonio are my brother's names... 
I love the spelling of Isobel much better than Isabel (this is how I usually see it spelt)

Glad Rosie is doing good so far! Yes... waiting to do surgery would be best and if she's breastfeeding fine then that is all to the good! There is time to wait!

Congrats on all of your joyous events... thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Calasen

The Isobella was my dad's great grandmothers name but I would hate for it to become Bella, so Isobel is the solution :) We also like Bethany 

William Robert is for both grandfathers on both sides :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Yesterday was a pretty tuff day. My Dr brought up the possibility of ne having a hysterectomy. I am 21 years old. 22 next month. I don't want to think about that stuff yet. But I have been spotting and that's it and I am still in excruciating pain. So my OH and I are hoping I can stay strong and control my pain with ibuprofen or my Percocet. I don't want to take Percocet unless I absolutely have to. So these next two weeks we will be doing allot of talking to see what we should do. But we will still be TTC in the mean time.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Congratulations to your brother and his wife! Its always nice to have a baby around. I am sure Rosie will do great when they decide to do her surgery. 
Since you two are on the subject of baby names. OH and I have two family names picked out. For a boy we have Booker Dwayne, Booker is my dads side and Dwayne is OH's mom's side. For a girl we have Gracie Raelyn. Rae is my grandma's middle name. Lyn is my mom's middle name.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Calasen
I think Bethany is cute too but I still like Isobel more lol

Dawnnita
Im sorry about your day yesterday. May I ask why Dr. is talking hysterectomy? Both of those names are cute names! I love Rae! That's a cutie! Hope today you are having a better day honey

As for myself... I was up til 6am in horrible pain... at about 430am I had a pain in my lower abdomen on the left side and felt like something was trying to push out of me... I went to the bathroom and out plops like 3 tennis ball sized clots... I finally fell asleep around 6am and have been back up since 10am and ive lost about 4 more tennis ball sized clots and numerous smaller ones... I feel feverish as well... I have taken 1500mg of Tylenol twice and nothing helps the pain... last time this happened (it wasn't nearly this bad) I was told to control the pain with Tylenol and ignore it... wear a maxi and just let it come out... ugh... right... ignore it...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

With my retro menses I have heavy heavy bleeding and before mirena I had a 2 year period without any breaks. Not even a day. Mirena helped with it and completely stopped my bleeding. But I continuously had cysts on my right ovary. They would grow for 6 months and burst. I had one burst last weekend, it put me in the ER over night. I had the mirena removed on Monday and have had very little bleeding but still the pain is horrible. The Dr doesn't think I should put myself through the pain, cysts, and bleeding. We aren't sure if my period will come back with constant heavy bleeding or not but since I'm already having pain its not a good sign. A hysterectomy will put me out of pain. That is the one thing I have dreamt about since I was 16. Now that its finally a option I don't know if I want it.

As for you, have you called your Dr? That bleeding isn't right. There has to be something going on.


----------



## Calasen

Honey the painkillers can be worked around, I take tramadol every day, without out it I would be in unbearable pain and unable to even get out of bed, at a controlled dose while you are trying and excessive folic acid it is possible to not hurt the baby when you do catch. I take tramadol 50mg two twice a day with 2 100mg paracetamol and 5mg of folic acid every day, I cannot come off those meds, but my dr told me it was fine as long as, as soon as i get pregnant it is reassessed, I will still need the painkillers when pregnant but will be adjusted as needed, so do what you must to get yourself to the point where you get you little one honey,


----------



## Dawnnita_09

This might be a dumb question and I should know this already. But pardon my blonde moment, what is folic acid?


----------



## Calasen

Dawnnita_09 said:


> This might be a dumb question and I should know this already. But pardon my blonde moment, what is folic acid?

lol I get them all the time :) Folic acid is a naturally produced vitamin that helps with the healthy growth of the folicles in the overies and helps make a healthy pregnancy, also known as Folate, B9 or vitamin M.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Oh ok! Lol sorry, still new to this. I will have m to look into this and talk to my Dr about it.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Dawnnita_09 said:


> As for you, have you called your Dr? That bleeding isn't right. There has to be something going on.

I am told: it's your period... sometimes after mirena your period will be off... some women have light bleeding and some have excessive bleeding... you cannot rush you body to get regular gain just because you want to get pregnant...

The list goes on and on... I swear this is a cross between l and d (pain) and a mc (bleeding)... I don't understand... right now the pain is about a 20 and the bleeding has slowed a tiny bit...

And like Cala said... your pain can be managed... I don't think a hysterectomy is the only solution... before the mirena was the solution... now you just need a new one...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

When did you get your mirena removed? I forgot. 
I hope your pain subsides soon and your bleeding slows down. 

I'm just going to have to do tons of research to get my pain and everything else figured out.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

I had my Mirena removed April 5th 2013... simple and felt great after despite the removal bleeding...


----------



## Calasen

I have yet to have a "normal" period :) But I think somehow its not mirena related at this point :) :laugh: ~Mine go from 1 month to 6 months apart and when I get them its the end of the world agony wise.

Heading for a PAP Smear this afternoon to check why the length between them is getting longer, wish me luck!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Wishing you luck with your appointment Calasen


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Good luck Calasen! I hope you get some answers!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Its been quiet on here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey there Dawnnita... hope all is well with you... what's new?

AFM... My bleeding stopped completely by 8pm last night... I ended up going to urgent care this morning because I had an extreme headache, fever, and was nauseous and dizzy... they did a urine analysis and I go for blood work tomorrow... my blood pressure is high and I appear to have become anemic due to severe blood loss... the Dr. claims he believes I am possibly 6 or 7 weeks preggy and suffering a threatened miscarriage... he says on Friday we will discuss the results of labs and I have 2 options

1: I am preggy and will have to keep getting blood work and scans to see if the pregnancy will continue and I will have to go on iron supplements.. the pregnancy only has a 30% chance of survival

2: I lose this pregnancy and start iron supplements and go on the pill for a few months and see how things go... 

About 9pm tonight my bleeding is back... I am only spotting with small clots... I am hoping for the best as he believes it is a twin pregnancy... he said it is common in twin pregnancies in women of their 30s for this to happen... 30% go on to carry two healthy babies... I hope to be one of the 30%


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Omg that is crazy!! How are you holding up? I hope all the best for you and that this pregnancy is salvageable. I have no idea what to say, I'm at a loss for words. I just hope you and your possible two beans are going to be ok.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Crazy is just the beginning of what this is! Being at a loss for words is not surprising as I sat lost for words for a good little while after I was told. I am... ? Confused... terribly sad.. torn between being angry and being scared out of my mind... thank you for the kind words... I will keep you guys posted...


----------



## TaNasha

Hi there ladies, 

Can I join in with this group?

I have had my mirena for 2 years and absolutely loved it! We are ready to start TTC'ing again, so I am having it removed Friday! I am abit nervous and I am not sure whether it will hurt and I am definitely not looking forward to AF again after 2 years of absolute bliss without it! 

xxx


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Welcome TaNasha! Congratulations on deciding to start on your ttc#2 journey! I wish you the best and hope you get your bfp in no time.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hi TaNasha it shouldn't hurt when you have it removed... just a lil pinch... congrats on ttc #2 having AF again after not having it for awhile is quite a transition lol you must once again buy tampons/maxis... 

We're all here for you through your journey


----------



## Calasen

Oh my Daddys girl :( Got everything but the legs crossed for you honey XXXX

Welcome Tanasha :)


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thanks Cala! How did your appointment go?

It appears I may have to take it easy this go around... I notice I start bleeding when I'm up running around doing errands and stuff... at least I knkw this really isn't all in my head and this doctor actually listened and is trying to help me... did blood work at 8am so I gota wait til Friday for the results and my options...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Daddysgirl I hope your tests turn out good and you can go onto having a Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Calasen

takes it easy then daddys :) 

Test went ok despite hurting like crazy, gotta wait 2 weeks for results


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen, I hate pap smears. Two weeks is a long time to wait, I would be going nuts. 
DaddysGirl, how are you feeling today? I hope all is well.
Tanasha, I hope your removal today went smooth. It didn't real hurt when they removed mine. It was a quick pinch then like 30 seconds of cramps and that was it.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

DaddysGirl, how are you feeling? Have you found anything out yet? 

Calasen, I hope you are doing well. Two weeks seems like forever away to wait for test results. How do you keep busy and not constantly thinking about it, if that's possible?

TaNasha, I hope getting the mirena went smooth for you. Are you going to be going straight to ttc or taking a break?


----------



## Calasen

they say two weeks but thats usually only if there is a problem, got results today, totally normal, so another non answer as to the missing periods, oh well its not like I even thought I'd get the slightest glimmer of hope after 5 years, don't even feel like IVF is ever gonna be an option at this rate. I need to lose more then half my body weight still to even qualify :(


----------



## Calasen

Stupid comment of the day *you should be happy your not getting periods*

Ermmmmm NO cos we are TRYING to get pregnant! 

D'oh! :dohh:


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well I guess the results are good and bad. Good that everything came back clear, bad that you still have no answers. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. But don't you ever lose hope! It will happen when its the right time. :hugs: I can't believe someone said that to you. Did they know you are trying? Dint get me wrong I use to be excited when had no periods but now that we are ttc a period is much needed to get the process going. 

AFM: this week is suppose to be my ovulation week. :happydance: I'm so excited! Let the :sex: begin!! I have been having cramps the past few days along with heartburn from hell. I hope it goes away so I can enjoy this week.


----------



## TaNasha

Thank you all for the warm welcomes! :kiss:

Daddysgirl, have you had your results yet? I have my fingers crossed for you! x

Dawnitta, get on it and have fun with the BD! And here's to hoping you have your BFP in 2 weeks! 

Calasen, that comment does totally suck! I am so sorry you have to wait so long to qualify for IVF. Are you following a specific diet to lose weight?

So I had my Mirena removed Friday and I was expecting to almost bleed out on the table (sorry TMI!) but there has not been even a drop of blood and it did not hurt at all! So I have no idea where I am in my cycle, the dr. said we can start ttc straigt away so offcourse we have been following the Dr.s orders :winkwink: . I am not expecting anything to happen anytime soon, but it can't hurt to try!


----------



## Calasen

Daddys do we have any updates honey?

Dawn - GFI!!! the more :sex: the better :) 

Tan - a lot of women do catch in the very first time so keep at it :) 

As for me - yes they know, they also came out with "your trying too hard" Well gee thats what we have done wrong for the past 5 fecking years!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR Feeling really down tonight, struggling with my own failings on getting pregnant and lacking the motivation to continue on the weight loss etc. Never wanted to curl up with a giant bar of chocolate and cry more at any point in my life then now :( 

It's not a set meal type of plan but am under a dietiton and I am disabled so needs to be monitored, last weight in I had a set back and gained back 2ilbs, seems so small written down but when my disabilities mean that 2 ilbs weight loss a month is around all i can hope for, its a huge set back, and ofc i bottle it up and hide from my husband :( Getting back to swimming again tomorrow after let downs and illness has stopped me for a month, i am hoping that the lack of the swimming is why i had the set back and not that the changes of diet have stopped working.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Tanasha, after doing lots of research on the internet I thought the same thing when I got mine out lol. But look we are still alive! Lol

Calasen, after 5 years of trying I don't think there is such a thing as trying to hard. You have been so strong through this entire process don't give up now! Have you tried juicing? Idk what kind of medical problems you have or if it would be good for you but its something to look into. Even if its just for 5-7 days. OH and I haven't told anyone we are ttc because we don't want the comments. That and I think my parents would freak considering we are not married. OH and I own our own house and are very stable in our life so there is no reason we should not try.


----------



## Calasen

we have tried everything we can honey, the specialists and my body are telling us that IVF is our only chance, but theres a part of us that will always hope that it will just happen one day for us


----------



## DaddysGirl70

:hi: Hey there ladies...

TaNasha... glad removal went well... have all the :sex: you can and I'm hoping for you to get a :bfp: in 2 weeks! 

Dawnnita... how's things? Hopefully this is your week and lots of :sex: gets you your :bfp: in 2 weeks as well!

Calasen... dnt give up darling... you want this and have been trying this long... just keep your head up and keep doing what your doing... your weight loss is coming along so dnt let one set back discourage you... sorry bout not getting any answers... I forgot... have they tested your thyroid? 

AFM... I went back to the Dr. on Friday and :bfn: and my tests came back better than normal...? Ugh... so Dr. gave me a Rx for Medroxyprogesterone (Provera) and said I need to be on birth control from 3-6 months and see how I regulate... if the bleeding is under control then I can start using opks and come off the Medroxyprogesterone... I go tomorrow to have my blood drawn again so we can test my thyroid... this Friday I go for my pap and then in a week I should be scheduled to see my gynocologist and find out results of pap and thyroid test...

If none of that gives anything like an answer... I will work closely with my gyno and Dr. to test my blood on an alternating schedule to see if we can catch something with my hormones and then my last option is exploratory tests on my reproductive system... Dr. say no chance of ttc this year... I'm lucky if I get the okay by the beginning of the year...so in the mean time I can't do anything... nothing ttc related anyways... just tests tests and more tests... I'm quite disappointed...

My next problem is that apparently you have to take the Medroxyprogesterone on a scheduleand no one told me about this so I have the pills but no Iinstructions??? Ugh...

Other than that I have stopped bleeding all together... my belly is flat again... my headaches are still here but I have Tramadol to rely on now for that... I start back to school tomorrow so I guess it's just gona be business as usual for me for the next 3-6 months... it's gona be hard to fall away from what I wanted to accomplish these past 4 months (ttc) but it's what has to be done...

I hope you guys are doing well otherwise... despite our ttc issues... one thing I want to share is that thru all the bad we have to appreciate whatever good is currently in our lives... I find myself stronger in my moments of weakness and sorrow because I stop and take a breath and count my "goods" and allow them to out weigh the "bads"... 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Calasen

:hug: Daddys :( 

I've been tested for everything, husbands all fine and healthy, it's just me :( 

I have Poly cystic overies, endometriosis, Fibromyalgia, Myofacial Pain Syndrome, Chronic Fatique syndrome, severe depression (no help from the failures :( ) and social anxiety, I don't need much else to screw me up :)


----------



## DaddysGirl70

There's gota be something... there just has to be... it can't be as simple as "sorry you're just not getting pregnant"... are they treating all your other conditions? I assume they are but.... just gota ask... did you have these conditions prior to the iud?


----------



## Dawnnita_09

DaddysGirl, I am glad you are doing better but I am so sorry that you have to stop for a while. But maybe by the time you can start to ttc again you will be healthier and have no problem getting a bfp! 

Calasen, I agree with Daddys you have come a long way with your weight loss so far so don't give up.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thanks Dawnnita... at least by the time I get the go ahead we'll all know what caused me to get this way in the first place cause before the Mirena I never had these problems... I never had any problems for that matter... well except for the mc but that was due to severe stress and being over worked lifting 75 lbs boxes and unloading trucks for 8 hours... 

How's things for you?


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I know all to well about lifting 75lb boxes except I did it for 10 hours. I working at a distribution center. 
I am doing ok. I have tons of cramping on my right lower side, ovulation pain maybe? I have heart burn really bad along with headaches. Other then that I am good. Just trying to be patient. I never thought I would be as obsessed about ttc as I am lol.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Heartburn... pain on one side of abdomen... headaches.... have you tested? Just saying... those are my first signs of pregnancy....

Are we obsessed? Hmmm... lol

Either way its good to hear that you are well...

I did merchandising and stock... as an assistant manager I was responsible for the trucks...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Lol maybe a little. I loaded the trucks. I was in shipping. I have thought about testing, thinking maybe I O'd early or something but I'm trying my hardest to wait till missed period.


----------



## pghmmy

Hi all! I am new here. I broke up with Mirena after 7 years. I had the 5 yrs which I stretched to 6 then I replaced it in Oct, had it removed 8/6/13...now I am having the pregnancy symptoms. 9/10dpo, and I go back 8/20 for a f/u of the IUD removal for an ultrasound to see what damage was done (I got a severe infection and had to have it removed because of it, my body was actually pushing it out and it was pressing down on the top of my cervix) I say "I was attempting to give birth to a Mirena" lol I actually was having the same pains I had during labor.

Any poo, I am in the TWW, I am going to have the Dr do a blood and urine while I am there of course, but if they are neg I am still testing on Friday, that will be way in the window and AF is due 8/25ish. I never had a period with Mirena aside from some blood after it was replaced for 1 day, soooo this is all new and I am hoping it isnt all in my head and I am Pregnant of if they can tell me what is going on when I am there.
Symptoms:
Bloating, dizziness, nausea, vomiting, strong sense of smell, right side pain, lower back pain, food aversion (mainly meat and tomatoes), vivid dreams, crying, always tired.

Good luck to all of you, hopefully everyone can get what they want.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Welcome pghmmy!! I hoe you enjoy this thread. Everyone is extremely supportive on here.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

:hi: Pghmmy... Dawnnita is right everyone here is very supportive...

As for your symptoms... I do hope you get your :bfp: but be if it is :bfn: dnt be too disappointed... I have had all the symptoms of pregnancy since May 2013... my belly even got big (too big for how far I could be but... it grew) and each time :bfn:

Keep us updated on your TWW...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Dawnnita I hope you get a :bfp: I know its hard to wait to test... I was addicted to testing and once I got my 4th :bfn: I gave up! Lol


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I hope I do to! 

I am still so sorry you are having to wait. It can't be easy


----------



## DaddysGirl70

It's not easy... I'm frustrated and disappointed... more sad than anything... I got myself all right and ready to have a baby again and then I get told "no... not for at least 6 months" 

It makes you feel like something is wrong with you... like you're broken. I feel like a failure and feel so bad for DH cause of all the "it's my week so we gota do it" and then all my symptoms... and then nothing... its a whole lot of nothing right now for me. I know our fellow ttc ladies on here are going through their own thing and yet I feel so alone in this... lost.

What makes it worse for me is that I had 2 DS before the Mirena... one on accident while missing my pill once or twice and the other I got pregnant a month or so after my mc... it was never hard or sad or frustrating... It just feels like I'm running in circles with nowhere to go.

Well I'm off to bed... I gota be up at 530am so... talk to you soon... I'm hoping for your :bfp: in 2 weeks :)


----------



## TaNasha

DaddysGirl, I am so sorry about your news. 4 months must certainly feel like an eternity as everyone here just wants to be pregnant so badly and offcourse you want as soon as possible! Is there anything else you can focus on during these 4 months so maybe take your mind off ttc for awhile? That might help the time pass quicker. 

Dawnnita Fingers crossed for you! When are you testing?

pghmmy welcome, and i hope all your symptoms are related to a BFP very soon!

Calasen, do you know about myfitnesspal? Its a calorie tracking website/app and it has helped me lose weight. I am still on there every day. Maybe try that? It helps when there are people in the same boat encouraging you. And don't give up hope about conceiving naturally. You hear about these stories all the time about people who were told that the only way for them to get pregnant is through IVF and then BAM one day they just do it on their own! Once you lose some more weight, who knows, maybe your body might surprise you! 

xxx


----------



## Calasen

Daddys honey. try to find something to fill your mind during the next few months and they will fly by XXX

Welcome Pghmmy got my fingers crossed for you.

I am already under a physio and and a dietition for weight loss :)


----------



## pghmmy

question, maybe you all can answer. I am going to assume just because chances are, I am not pregnant. I was on the Mirena until 8/6, started BCP on 8/6, I took it nearly daily but I forgot to take it on 8/9 and 8/13, I am now BCP free, if I am not pregnant, I should get AF soon...right? Or has Mirena likely screwed me all up? I had NO PERIOD AT ALL they whole time I was on Mirena, I had some spotting like pink when it was replaced with a new on but that was it. I am using the math from BEFORE Mirena to figure out O day and when AF should come. I was clock work before Mirena and pregnancy but I have never had a "real period" not since....I dunno, 11 when I first began having them. I have always had light periods that were 3 days long and super light, sometimes almost spotting like flows.

Sorry, I am just confused and my DRs office was more trying to get me to get another IUD once the infection cleared. I just want to be healthy, DH and I are willing to wait to TTC, I just had my hopes up about this month with all my symptoms, but my body may be going crazy from the progesterone being taken away and now it may be trying to regulate. 

THanks for any input

Congrats on all the BFPs ladies! So Exciting!!!!!


----------



## Calasen

it can take a few months following mirena for your body to adjust and get back to a normal cycle, this could be made harder by taking the BCP so I wouldn't worry too much, and if you feel like it in a few days/weeks go test cos you never know :)


----------



## TaNasha

So update from me, I have had a bit of brown and pinkish spotting today, I am hoping AF is around the corner! I just want to get started, soooo impatient! GRRR!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Pghmmy... Anything is possible! If you feel like testing or miss AF go on and test... no harm done... your cycle needs time to readjust from not having a period for so long and being supplied constantly with hormones...

TaNasha... Woo Hoo! Hopefully AF is on her way to pay you a visit!

Calasen... I know darling... I am... I start back to school today so it should help... it just sucks... Mirena is so not my friend right now! A dietitian is a good way to go... I studied nutrition and diet for awhile... just didn't become a dietitian lol swimming and walking are great ways to burn calories and get you moving!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

TaNasha I will be testing on or shortly after the 4th is af is a no show. Hopefully your period is working itself out. Hopefully a BFP is in the future for us all. 

Daddys school is a good distraction, you will be so busy with school work and all.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I keep getting this horrible like pulling feeling in my right lower side. Its not constant its so random but sooo sharp. Is this the whole ovulation thing? I have never paid attention to my cycles before so this is new to me.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

They say ovulation pain is pain felt in you pelvic area or lower abdomen near your hip... ? Is it near your hip lol? Maybe... you should :sex: anyways!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Yes its like a inch away from my hip.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Yes that's probably ovulation pains... hopefully it is!


----------



## Calasen

grrr typical just placed on a new anti inflammatory that is no good if i get pregnant :( not sure what to do as i really need the pain reduced in my hips


----------



## pghmmy

heading to the Drs, see if its a BFP and or if the infection/mirena did damage. I am so NERVOUS!!!


2:15pm, I am back and no good news AT ALL. BFN, and my cervical cancer came back most likely, its pretty big, the spot. I have been, pricked, prodded and squeezed. 6 tubes of blood, an abdominal ultrasound, the internal pelvic they are going to do in 2 weeks, I need another biopsy and I need to journal all I consume, weigh myself daily and no estrogen anything, no soy, and no babies until they know that it isnt malignant or if so that it is gone. I went through this with my last pregnancy and had to have a cone biopsy done after cryo at 10 weeks pp didnt work. they actually cored it all out then and it was gone and my cervix showed no signs that it ever happened and my blood work has been good until now...7 yrs later. One of the 3 doctors, not sure which one said to test again on Friday and again on Monday and she said if it is positive to call immediately so I can be seen same day and we can figure it out. I guess she needs to have plans A through F taken care of. I told DH and he is trying to be my rock, my family is upset, they are looking at me like I am dead...we don't even know what it is yet. But I get why they are being this way considering all that I went through before. I wonder though if it popped up because I am pregnant and not because of the BCP...

In 2 weeks it popped up, I start BCP and pop! So estrogen is not something I can do obviously. I am so scared and sick and sad. I may never be able to have another baby, I may not be able to give my DH a baby. My friend died last year of cervical cancer, she didnt catch it in time and it spreads VERY fast. I atleast caught this right away, I will be careful and be healthy and try and fight. I have a gut feeling its malignant again, I will have it removed and do what they tell me. I want another baby but the baby I have needs me and I will accept what ever happens and we will be okay. I just can't believe this has happened.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen is there no other option of pain relief?

Pghmmy I am so sorry your results came out so bad, hopefully they can do what is necessary and get you feeling better. What happens if you are pregnant? :hugs: 

AFM still have a sharp pain by my hip and my bbs are so amazingly sore and they look/feel swollen around the areolas. (tmi sorry)... I also have some back cramps. I don't feel like doing anything today except lay in bed.


----------



## pghmmy

Dawnnita_09 said:


> Calasen is there no other option of pain relief?
> 
> Pghmmy I am so sorry your results came out so bad, hopefully they can do what is necessary and get you feeling better. What happens if you are pregnant? :hugs:
> 
> AFM still have a sharp pain by my hip and my bbs are so amazingly sore and they look/feel swollen around the areolas. (tmi sorry)... I also have some back cramps. I don't feel like doing anything today except lay in bed.

I won't terminate, not unless it means I will die and there is no other options. I was treated while pregnant with my daughter. I had a biopsy and everything, they wont do cryo or LEET while pregnant but there are options. If I am pregnant then I will let them do what they can and go from there, even if it means I have to have a C-Section because of damage to the cervix. I dont know how that works. I was ok and monitored closely with baby#1. It wasnt a huge spot though and this time it is, she said its significant. I am wondering if it was either the BCP or I am pregnant because in 2-3 weeks it shows up and its an estrogen based cancer/disease. I am gonna have to go Paleo for my diet I think.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well my heart and prayers go out to you family. Keep us updated


----------



## pghmmy

Dawnnita_09 said:


> Well my heart and prayers go out to you family. Keep us updated

Thank you. I am just in shock...like I want to drink a bottle of tequila and stare at my fire pit tonight and sob. But I could still be pregnant, I have to wait for AF or for Friday and Monday to pass. I wish I knew what happens next and what is going on. I have to wait now and be seen by 4 different departments and then see my doctor and find out. 

Is it sick I hope I am pregnant? Event if it means a ridiculous amount of appointments and poking and prodding. Like I feel like its worth it and I have done it before and i can do it again. I know I may sound nuts but I feel like it makes sense that an estrogen surge from becoming pregnant would show it vs a BCP. ](*,)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I don't think there is anything wrong with you still hoping to be pregnant. And it very well could be a surge from pregnancy instead of bcp. As long as you know what the risks/chances are I think its perfectly acceptable to still hope.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Pghmmy... it isn't ridiculous to still hope to be pregnant... we all want a baby and can feel for your situation... you know how much u can handle so if you're willing to go through more than normal appointments/care then it's your choice... I applaud you for your courage.

I am going through my own share of confusing medical mysteries after having Mirena so I know how you feel so to speak... I send well wishes your way :hugs:


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Cala...
If you get pregnant... isn't there something safe for pregnancy that will help? I have to bust out my pharmacy book and look but I'm sure theres gota be something else...


----------



## pghmmy

I am looking and wondering around the forums, are there any women who have been in my sort of situation and what the doctors told them? I am still wondering about the pregnancy vs estrogen from bcp and what can cause it to show up so fast. 

We still arent preventing, I have a latex allergy to boot, and we want a baby and I am not freaking out like yesterday. I am just curious any ideas, or input is great. I was cleared in October, then I was looked at twice in four days two weeks ago, all clear and then yesterday she sees a "significantly large" spot....how then hell does a non existant spot become a huge one in 2 weeks...weird.


----------



## Calasen

Oh phgmmy :( I'm really not sure what to say to help :( There should be a post somewhere about dealing with trying/being pregnant while dealing with cancer, I think i remember one at least but theses forums are so popular itsa hard to find them sometimes.

I have no choice right now as the only other pain killing option for me is currently morphine, but since they are starting to talk about me needing a wheel chair I am after anything to help prevent that at the moment


----------



## OperationBbyO

Running through for a quick update on Baby Boy. My bump didn't grow enough in the past two weeks so if it hasn't grown enough by next week I go for another US. I'm trying to not worry but it's really hard not to worry!


----------



## Calasen

:( Oh operation :( will keep things crossed for you, but if they do need to induce it should be ok at 37 weeks darling :( 

Our neice just had the same situation and now has a stunning baby boy :) hes a little small but nothing major :) xxxx

Sending healthy growing thoughts your way :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Pghmmy I hope you get answersw soon.

OperationBbyO I hope everything is ok, But I agree with Calasen if the need comes to induce then im sure everything will be ok. At 37 weeks everything should be safe and okay to deliver. I do hope you carry full term and everything is okay though.


----------



## gardenofedens

It's lovely to see all you new ladies on here and reviving the thread!

Calasen hun I'm so sorry about the new meds. You're doing fabulously on the weight loss; keep it up! Hope the swimming helps again!

BabyO - Try not to stress. I'm sure Baby Boy is fine and he'll be perfect even if he comes a bit early. Abigail came at 36+2 and was perfect though small. She grew SO quickly once born though; you'd never know now!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

So today I am 2dpo. I feel like I'm further then that though. Yesterday I started to have pain in my hips and legs, also very itchy and sore bbs. Today my left hip hurts sooo much and my bbs are still itchy but feel somewhat full/bigger. I'm super hungry today but I take a few bites of my sandwich and I'm super full. I am trying not to symptom spot, but the soreness in my hips and the itchy bbs are so prominent that its not something I can ignore. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey everybody...

BabyO... wishing you well these next few weeks... dnt stress... babies born after 36 weeks are small but they do well... :hugs: darling

Pghmmy... not sure what to say... best advice right now is to google... 

Garden... hope all is well 

Cala... well for right now stick to what they prescribed you and if its working then just be cautious... if you get preggy call your dr ASAP and see what can be done...

Dawn... hopefully its a sign of a :bfp: yay! Will you be testing in 12 days if AF dnt show her face? 

AFM: went to dr today for pap and ended up with a breast exam, a new Rx and alot of negative nonesense... Pap went as expected... breast exam was good... new Rx is Aviane which is bc pills I've been told I must take for 6 months but they're supposed to stop my period again like the Mirena... how is that supposed to help regulate my period???? Ugh... I was also told Im depressed and I need to find happiness somewhere, I have an acne problem most likely cystic acne from the Mirena that needs to be taken care of by a dermatologist, I needa join a gym because I'm a lil flabby, I should have been having more sex to try and have a baby at least every other day, I need give up trying to have a baby because I have too many other symptoms and no one know what my issue is and because my bleeding is sooooo bad I probably can't get pregnant anyways because the lining of my uterus is too thick for and egg to implant... the list goes on and on... my appointment was an hour... I'm pretty much ruined. I feel like I got thrown in the middle of the road and a million cars have run me over a million times... all I wanted was a pap smear and to ask why the Medroxyprogesterone mademe so violently sick (day 2 of Medroxyprogesterone I woke up with a severe headache and vomiting)... today is so not my day....


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Daddys that is the plan yes. Hopefully I get my bfp soon. Right now I'm just looking out for that IB. I have tons of cm right now though, I felt like I had started my af because I had so much last night. (tmi sorry!) 

I am sorry your appt went so bad. But when its all said and done with hopefully you will be much healthier and ready to get down to baby makin right away!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Dawn... I'm excited for you! Glad to hear that you have lots of cm! Hope you guys caught the egg! Post as soon as you know kay! 

You know what sucks bout my situation? They say I'm healthy! Everything looks good...? Supposedly she told me all that stuff to get me to work on so I wnt think bout ttc... ? 

Sad... just sad.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I feel like some providers can be so insensitive when people are TTC. They need a class in what not to say to Mommy hopefuls. I'm frustrated for you and sorry that Mirena screwed up your system. I'm hoping pregnancy will reset mine since Mirena really did a number on my hormone levels.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Cool. I'm a watermelon. I'd be totally fine with the baby coming out whenever. I'm ready!


----------



## gardenofedens

I hope for your sake pregnancy resets your body too babyo. It obviously reset mine without my knowledge, lol!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well the bump did not grow AT ALL. Now waiting for an US to be scheduled. ~twiddles thumbs~


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thanks BabyO... I have decided to change drs once I get my authorizations for a specialist... 

Hope all goes well with your lil baby! 38 weeks is a good time to come out... lil baby should do fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## sjones1125

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Bbyo- *praying everything's ok*

Daddy's girl- I would definitely change doctors!


----------



## LVnMommy

Quick update on maddix!!! My 4 pound preemie is now 12 weeks old (4 adjusted) and 13.8 pounds!!!!!he still has severe gerd, although a product called gelmix has been a lifesaver, also very colicky:( but precious!!!


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> Well the bump did not grow AT ALL. Now waiting for an US to be scheduled. ~twiddles thumbs~

Good Luck honey, just try to think of it as getting to meet the little one sooner :) Bet you can't wait to hold your little one :) Sending healthy strong thoughts your way :) :hugs:



gardenofedens said:


> I hope for your sake pregnancy resets your body too babyo. It obviously reset mine without my knowledge, lol!

Garden honey you just super lucky and we are all jealous :) :happydance:



LVnMommy said:


> Quick update on maddix!!! My 4 pound preemie is now 12 weeks old (4 adjusted) and 13.8 pounds!!!!!he still has severe gerd, although a product called gelmix has been a lifesaver, also very colicky:( but precious!!!

Yay for Maddix :) glad hes doing well, despite the colick :) :baby:


I'm hiding out, officially TTC is on hold while I try to lose the weight and deal with some new issue's that have arisen lately. At one point I told my husband that I wanted to give up trying to lose the weight and stop trying altogether as I feel my health deterioating and was concerned I would make an awful mother because of that, he refused point blank and told me that no matter what we can face it together and that we will make it. Still not 100% sure on that but feeling a bit more confident, but that's a mute point if I never get this damn weight off! Really struggling but trying to force myself to exercise, had a health crash (which means bedridden) for more then 2 months and its set me back, hopefully can get back on track soon.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen honey just keep on pushing forward. Never give up! I'm sorry you have been bedridden but as soon as you are back on your feet and feeling better you get yourself healthy and your body ready to support that little bean that is waiting for the right time to enter you and your husbands life. You have been so strong this whole journey. Keep on staying strong! :hugs:


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies! Checking in on calasen and find so many newbies! Great to see you ladies TTC. 

Calasen- I am glad your hubby is so supportive, what a treasure. I am rooting for you, thinking of you and positive that you will continue losing weight while caring for your health. I have chronic pain problems and my heart goes out to you. I take anti-inflammatories everyday, as well. Sending you healthy vibes!!

It's shocking all of the complications that arise after Mirena. Ladies, be persistent in managing your healthcare. You are your own best advocate, trust your instincts!

Baby dust to all!

Babyo- i am beyond excited for your little man!

Stacey- love seeing your cute little bump on Facebook :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Alright ladies I need a bit of help. I am 11 dpo today, I have had some cramps here and there the past few days. Two days ago me and OH dtd and I had painful cramps after for about 5 minutes then they went away. Well today I just feel so full in my pelvic area. I checked my cm and cp and my cervix is high,soft,closed. My cm is (tmi warning) like creamy in texture but its brown like old blood and there is allot. So I am either starting my period early or I am having implantation bleeding.... What do you think? Keep in mind this is our first cycle ttc after mirena...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Been gone a lil while... hey there Rainy, Lvn, Sjones, Cala, Dawn.... 
And anyone I missed (sorry)

Hope all is well... Cala dnt give up honey... we're all here for you!

As for me... I came down with a severe throat infection... been on antibiotics and trying to go to school still... all bad... tomorrow I start the new bc and ill be on it for 6 months ugh... 

Talk to you all soon...


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well ladies looks like I'm out this month, af is just hit me vengeance!! Grrr stupid witch. She is so early to!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dawnnita--many of us ended up with very short LPs after Mirena. Mine at one time was 8 DAYS!!! After time and finally Femara it got to a whole 10-11 days. I always started spotting by day 9 or so. Turns out I ended up with a progesterone deficiency which I firmly blame on Mirena. Keep track of your cycles in case you end up with a short LP and need progesterone like I did (and a couple other people on here too.)

Calasen--hang in there. Losing weight is so hard but you have a great and supportive hubby behind you! :) 

DG--hope you get to feeling better soon.

Rainy---Hiiiii! Long time no see. :)


AFM.....Baby has dropped but he is still firmly lodged in there. He is measuring about two weeks behind but is totally ok. Just supposedly tiny. I picked up another couple NB size outfits since I didn't buy any to begin with. I assumed I'd have a big baby! lol 

What I discovered after our move was that the local Targets give/sell their sale merchandise to Goodwill. I was able to get tons of brand new baby clothes for $1 per piece (or 50 cents with a red tag). It totally made my day. I am over prepared in the clothing department. I was also able to get new receiving blankets, towels, those waterproof pad things, shoes, hats, etc. Everything was only $1 or less. And it's all NEW! I don't think I can ever shop elsewhere again. I totally didn't feel bad when I bought 5 Halloween onsies or when I got that special Christmas receiving blanket and burp cloth. Who cares if I only use it for a month if it was $1? :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

OperationBbyO I have been keeping track of everything I can. I do believe I am experiencing the mirena "crash" right now. Its crazy, I am taking zofran for my nausea, and oxycodone on top of naproxen for my pain. I'm afraid to leave my house because I am bleeding so much (tmi sorry). I just hope it stops soon. It doesn't help with my retrograde menses. 

I am glad everything is good with your pregnancy. You can never be to prepared in the clothing department. I absolutely love goodwill also.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have good news! My bump grew 1.5 cm in the last week. All that freaking me out for nothing! I am 39 weeks and measuring 37.5cm so back in normal range. They just think I will have a "small" baby but honestly, if he gains his 1/2 lb per week like he should from last week (when he was measuring about 5 lbs) then he is still on track to be a 6+ pound baby. That's seems pretty normal sized to me. 

No contractions. No loss of mucus plug. I think I'll be headed towards the 41 week mark. I'm ok with that. He will come when he comes.


----------



## Calasen

So happy O :) bet you can't wait now thats off your mind :)

As for me I seem to be having the start of a period, but will see its only about 5 months late :)

P.S - Oh well that was short lived - tiny bit of spotting - who knows maybe it was IB :)

P.P.S - Well it was period :S and to top it off the Dr's are referring me to the hospital to find out if I have MS :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

Still no baby....


----------



## Calasen

hehe Op They are obviously very content in mummy :)


----------



## LVnMommy

my little stinky
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RainyMama

Calasen- hope it went ok with your doc. Any news?

Babyo- I came here expecting a pic of your little one! Must be cozy in there, mama. Thinking of you :)


----------



## gardenofedens

He'll come when he's ready BabyO! But I don't envy you! I'm uncomfortable and counting down the days already at 31 weeks! lol


----------



## Calasen

Things are not to good with me to be honest. Waiting on an appointment to see a neurologist as they now think I may have MS :( 

But on a positive note I have lost more weight this month taking my total now to 2 stone (28 ilbs) :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow Calasen, that's AMAZING!!!! You're such an inspiration! I definitely have weight to lose beyond my baby weight; I never seem to be able to commit to it and get it done though. :(


----------



## OperationBbyO

My baby boy is here! He was born Sept 15! I had the easiest labor ever. I'll check back in when I can function!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats BabyO!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!

(crap, now I really have to send that hat. It's done at least! Where the heck did Abigail put it though???)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Its been quiet on here for a bit, how is everyone doing? I am 9dpo today of my 2nd cycle. Don't think this is my cycle I haven't had any symptoms yet. Still have two more days till af is due though...


----------



## babydreamers

Congratulations babyo on your baby, calasen on your weight loss, I really hope the ms scare is a false alarm (((hugs))).
Sorry I've been MIA, I've been way too wrapped up in finally being a mummy! Oliver is doing really well, now 4 months and 6kg, trying to roll and may have 1st tooth coming. He is the most gorgeous baby! Oliver, dh and the dog are all asleep where I'm sat in our outdoor entertainment area, so cute!!
We just returned from a month trip to the uk to visit family - I flew there wirh oliver alone! Oliver flew really well and was great in the UK, jetlag on return was the w9rst though. He's finally over it after a week
I think it unlikely well have another child as dh really nor keen, but I'm not feeling too bad about that, happy to focus on the perfect one wr have

Hope your all well, sorry to breeze in after so long but knew some of you would be worrying id fallen off the planet! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

babydreamers said:


> Congratulations babyo on your baby, calasen on your weight loss, I really hope the ms scare is a false alarm (((hugs))).
> Sorry I've been MIA, I've been way too wrapped up in finally being a mummy! Oliver is doing really well, now 4 months and 6kg, trying to roll and may have 1st tooth coming. He is the most gorgeous baby! Oliver, dh and the dog are all asleep where I'm sat in our outdoor entertainment area, so cute!!
> We just returned from a month trip to the uk to visit family - I flew there wirh oliver alone! Oliver flew really well and was great in the UK, jetlag on return was the w9rst though. He's finally over it after a week
> I think it unlikely well have another child as dh really nor keen, but I'm not feeling too bad about that, happy to focus on the perfect one wr have
> 
> Hope your all well, sorry to breeze in after so long but knew some of you would be worrying id fallen off the planet! :)

Can't believe it's already been 4 months! OMG! What a trek all the way to the UK, kudos for flying with Oliver alone! I'm so scared to fly with Abigail and now with two...yikes, I don't think so! I'm sorry to hear DH isn't keen on having another LO. Is he just not fairing well with the sleepless nights or still in shock over having a newborn or? That's great you aren't too upset about it. Hopefully you won't be bitten by the baby bug again until your DH is ready! :) Take care!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Dawn--I didn't have any symptoms for a week or two so you never know!

dreamers--HEY! I was wondering how things were with you and LO. I can't imagine flying alone with Baby Boy. Heck, I can barely imagine taking him to the grocery store alone.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop by and see how everyone was... seems we are all in good spirits! See we have some things to be proud of...

BabyO... Congrats on your lil baby! Glad things went nice and easy!

Cala... Congrats on the weight loss! You're doing great! 

Garden.... How you feeling? Only a few more weeks right?

Dawnnita... I'm hoping you get a :bfp: this month... signs or no signs... it could go either way..

Dreamer... Congrats on you lil baby and for flying to the UK... I'm a scary... I don't fly... I'd be especially scared to fly with baby by myself!

AFM: I have no great news except for the fact that this new birth control is making me gain weight at a crazy speed... its been a month and I've put on nearly 10 lbs... ugh... I go to see the gyno specialist at the end of October so we will see if he has any better options for me... according to my regular doctor I'm not ovulating... can't get preggy without an eggy
.. oh well... I'll be back on when I have updates or you girls have more great news to share!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Dreamers- congratulations on your baby!!!

BabyO- you were right Jo symptoms isn't always a bad thing!

Daddys- I'm sorry about the new BC, I hope the Dr can find something more fitting for you

Afm- I am preggers!! BFP!!! Now I have to wait a week or two to get to the Dr because I have to switch insurance but that's ok. It hasn't quite hit me and OH yet. We are being cautious not to get to excited with chances of a MC early on. FX'd that this bean sticks around!!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Dawnnita... I'm sooooo excited for you! Congrats! That is so awesome! I hope you lil bean sticks and you have a wonderful pregnancy! I have everything crossed for you! ((Hugs))


----------



## sjones1125

Babyo- congrats on your baby boy! I bet he's such a cutie! Can't wait to see a pic!

LVN- what a cutie!

Dreamers- I can't believe it's been 4 months! Glad to hear things are going great for you.

Daddy'sgirl- what a bummer! I hope things get better for you!

Gardens- Hya!!! :D

Dawnita- awesome! Congrats on the BFP! FX for a sticky been!

Calasen- how are you doing?

AFM- not much going on here, just waiting for January so I can hold my baby, I can't believe I'm more than half way done!


----------



## OperationBbyO

congrats on the bfp!!!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well I took a few more tests over the course of the week and after my first two witch were positive, I have started getting negative tests... I was thinking maybe I had a chemical pregnancy but since I still have not had a period I am slightly confused... I have nixed emotions about this mostly because I am so confused about what is going on...


----------



## gardenofedens

hugs to you dawnita


----------



## sjones1125

Dawnita- How are you? Did you test again?


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Sjones- I am fine. I saw my ob/gyn today and he said everything is clear and looks good. I did a few more tests and I don't think I could get a more obvious bfn then I did. I'm sad but maybe it was for the best. Hopefully a sticky bean and bfp are in the near future for everyone.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi there!!! have not been on here in a good while!! Maddix is now, geez 19 weeks!!! 11 adjusted, and 15.6 pounds!! As much as a germ freak, and "boy in bubble " mommy I am, Maddix, as well as my older two have RSV. This is not good news for preemies and I hope he makes through it well!. 

BabyO- Congrats!!
Dreamers- Hi, and you are one brave mommy going solo with baby. 

everyone one else good luck and keep positive those *FP* will happen:)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Mommy- I hope Maddix and tour older two start feeling better. 

Afm- AF is finally here. I just started about a hour ago with light bleeding and I'm already having intense cramping. I am excited to finally be starting a new cycle so OH and I can get back to BD'ing. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Calasen

I'm still plodding along  feeling rather hopeful as for first time since removal periods seem to be getting back to normal with a regular cycle length.

glad maddox is doing well and hope all 3 feel better soon.

good luck dawnita 

hows everyone?


----------



## babydreamers

Thanks Lovn. Welcome back! Hope Maddix gets through the RSV without too much drama, have a low threshold to get him in to hospital though. Better be overcautious! He's a gorgeous boy.

Calasen - that is absolutely amazing news! Your cycles haven't been regular...ever have they? That sounds really positive, the weight loss is obviously working! Well done! I still haven't got my arse in gear to start losing my extra kg


----------



## Novia1998

How long did it take you to concieve after Mirena removed?


----------



## Calasen

Novia1998 said:


> How long did it take you to concieve after Mirena removed?

It's different for everyone honey. Some straight away some took forever. It's impossible to say.

No dreamers I haven't had any regularity at all since removal. It's only taken 5 years :)


----------



## babydreamers

Wow Calasen! 5 years is insane! Fingers crossed for you
novia. I didn't start ttc until around 9 months after mirena was taken out (wanted to track my cycles before so I could get pregnant right on schedule, that didn't work!) but it took about 7 months I think, then miscarriage, took 3ish months for cycle to start again after d&C then got pregnant again on the 2nd cycle. Bub is gorgeous and 5 months old this week :cloud9:


----------



## Calasen

tell me about it dreamers - and will be well into 6th year before i get weight down enough :( but no dwelling!!!

What you guys thing of the new look site?? it's a little confusing and very white!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm so lost with all the white! It took me a bit to find the thread.

I'm so glad you are having regular cycles! Woooo hoooo for body parts working. :D


----------



## Calasen

Bah Feeling so stressed right now :( Still not got an app with the neurologist and until we know if I do or don't have MS we are not TTC :( Also the cold weather is playing havoc with my pain levels can barely walk right now :S 

So close to just giving up TTC all together :S


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Dont give up Calasen! Your cycles are finally regulating and things are slowly coming together. I hope you get good news and you can finally try for that beautiful baby you and your hubby are destined to have!


----------



## lucyoz34

Hello lovely ladies :) I am so so chuffed this thread is still so active!
Sorry I've been mia, could not do a search for the thread on my phone, and getting time to play on my laptop is rare!! But all sorted now! 
Hello to all you new ladies :) 
Big congrats to babyo, hope you and LO are well!
Congrats to Stacey too, how far along are you now?
Calasen hun you've lost so much weight it's amazing!! You must feel so good about that :) Well on the road to getting the treatment you need! So pleased for you, you're an inspiration xx
Hello to everyone else too! Sorry if I've missed anything else that's happened, I was so pleased to get back on here I didn't read back very far, just wanted to say hi!
We are now actively ttc again!! Soo excited :) Wilson is just coming up 12months, so it should be a lovely gap between LO's! I've just dived head first into all the temping and planning and baby things etc again and I love it!!!!! 
Hope you don't mind me joining you all again, it was such a fabulous place to share the highs and lows of an awesome journey!xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Its not easy temping accurately when you're being woken at all hours by a baby :/


----------



## Calasen

lucyoz34 said:


> Its not easy temping accurately when you're being woken at all hours by a baby :/

awwww at least it's a good reason to keep waking up:baby:


----------



## Calasen

anyone alive out there?? :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I am! how are you calasen? welcome back Lucy! little ones definitely keep you busy; I rarely get on bnb anymore except to update my journal once a week. congrats on ttc again, I hope your journey is sort and easier than the first. my second lo is 11 days old today! can't believe I have two babies now and am part of a family of four when just two years ago I was childless and thought it would never happen for us! in fact, we conceived almost exactly 2 years ago! Abigail was conceived December 4 2011 and I found out I was pregnant on December 16! crazy!

We are officially off the ttc train now though. I love being pregnant and had two amazing and complication free deliveries but it's too hard on my marriage with all the crazy hormones and me being super bitchy. I hope some day we can adopt but we'll see.

anyway, I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I'm still here! My cycles are all out of wack still. Also we have hit a little road block. I have to have hip surgery in a few months so we are on hold for ttc. It sucks but after my hip surgery and recovery we will be right back at it. I need to be healthy if I want to bring another life into this world... On the other hand my family is now on board with OH and I ttc which takes a huge load of stress off our shoulders. 

Congratz on all the babies being born!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey there all! Im posting to say hi and I hope everyone is well...

AFM: Still no luck with ttc... now im being tested for cancer and other life threatening things because all my tests so far are normal... I was taken back lf bc pills and AF is hit and miss... tests show that I am not ovulating at all yet I have an abundance of good eggs... my belly keeps blowing up every few months as would a normal pregnancy yet there is never any baby and all that happens is I bleed huge clots feel weak and in horrible pain... the specialist swears hes gona figure it out though im not convinced... all doctors claim its not because of the mirena... my marriage is falling apart and im struggling with work and school... I hope and pray I dnt have to go into a new year this way...

Again I hope all of u are well and congrats on all the :bfp: and all the babies that were born
:hugs:


----------



## lucyoz34

I'm still here :)
Aww congratulations edens on your second little bundle of joy! You must be sooo busy with two LOs now! I'm Not even thinking about that, just enjoying the excitement of ttc! Amazing though, I'd have a house full if my oh would let me lol! I think we've decided that this might be the last though as I'd love to foster at some point, and we're running out of room!! Hope you're recovering well xx
How you doing calasen??
Hey Daddysgirl, I'm sorry to hear you're having problems, I hope you get soon answers soon so you can move forward xx 
Good luck with your surgery dawnnita! You'll be back to ttc before you know it :)
afm, Due to O towards the end of the week, oh on standby for a busy week lol! Quick question, do any of you find you bleed a little after sex? I never used to, its only been since baby was born? Going to the docs in a couple of weeks so I'll mention it then, just wondered if you had any ideas. Lovely google is telling me I could have cancer etc so I'm not looking any more lol!
Hugs and dust to you all xx


----------



## missy1557

Hi ladies, hope it's alright for me to join this thread!? :) it's managed to keep me sane for the last few weeks while I was waiting for my appointment to have my mirena removed, I read about the first 20 pages and the last 15 or so, wanted to read them all but I figured it would take all of my ttc time and my whole pregnancy just to get through it all!! Lol. So I'm 24 years old and have two lo's already, aged 7 and 2 1/2 and ttc#3 as of yesterday!! Mirena was removed yesterday, was good, just slight cramping as it was pulled out then had weird mood swings or was over emotional, such as when I got home I swung the screen door open and hit myself in the head with it and cried pretty dramatically haha. Anyway I just really wanted a support network of people I can speak to about all ttc stuff because I've already had hints from my mother telling me I shouldn't have any more kids (even though she doesn't know we're ttc) but she probably feels that way because both my kids are from different fathers (due to teen pregnancy and a guy who in hindsight was clearly not ready for fatherhood) and I've been a single parent for the last 6 1/2 years, my OH is really amazing though and already treats my kids as his and says they're our kids and they've even taken to calling him daddy! By my daughters choice (the eldest). I'm very excited to be trying but I feel like my family and most of my friends might be a bit judgemental about our decision. So anyway! That's my story and I'm super glad this thread is still active :) gl to everyone ttc!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey Missy :) This thread has been going for ever! Its been an amazing place to share the experience with some fabulous girls. It can be a huge rollercoaster of a journey!! Welcome :) feel free to ask anything or just rant away!! I'm ttc#3, first cycle! Are you planning on charting and temping etc, or just going with it an see what happens??


----------



## missy1557

Yay I was SO excited to see my first reply! I think it's fantastic that it's been going for years :) thank you! :) I think that for now we'll just be bding most days and see how it goes, I've got an app on my phone which tells me when I should be ovulating and my fertile days, so I've been putting in my AF each month and all that, unsure how accurate that is but my first two kids were very easily conceived. First one was unplanned (managed to wiggle throw my bc) and second one I conceived the first month we tried! So if we haven't conceived after a couple of cycles I may look into ovulation kits and such. Is charting to do with cm and stuff like that? I don't really know much about it.


----------



## sjones1125

Hya ladies!

Hi Calasen- How are things going for you?

Lucy- I try to stay away from Dr. Google or i'd have a heart attack every time i searched something! lol I had a couple of bleeds before. Maybe it's just from being rough? lol.

Missy- Welcome to the group! This is such an awesome group! Just a warning though, If you do start doing the cm, charting and all that stuff it can get a little overwhelming and obsessive! lol But it does help with finding out if you have some problems ovulation and such. I actually miss charting sometimes haha

Daddysgirl- sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. :hugs: I hope things get better for you and they get to find out what the problem is!

Dawninta- Good luck!!!

afm- well, I'm 32 weeks already..and I'm so ready to have this baby. I'm homeschooling the kids and there's days when I'm ready to pull my hair out! lol..But it's all worth it in the end! I think I lost my first chunk of plug last night, I'm guessing it'll just grow back though.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey guys! I haven't been around much. I'm back and work and trying to balance work, baby, and my dissertation. It's kicking my ass.

I had a totally random question. When did your cycle come back? I'm exclusively breastfeeding (almost 12 weeks! Woot!) I'm starting to get some weird cramps in my uterus.

Lucy I can't believe you are TTC again! Yay! I admit, we haven't even tried to have sex yet. I'm so busy, my husband had a huge custody trial plus his new job and the ex-wife has gone off her rocker. We have had to call the cops every day this week for her acting like a fool at her house, in front of our house at 6 am, etc. I have no idea how any judge thought she should retain primary custody. She is a loon. Anyway, we don't have time to DTD we are too tired! Plus I'm scared to stick anything in there again. hahaha


----------



## gardenofedens

OperationBbyO said:


> Hey guys! I haven't been around much. I'm back and work and trying to balance work, baby, and my dissertation. It's kicking my ass.
> 
> I had a totally random question. When did your cycle come back? I'm exclusively breastfeeding (almost 12 weeks! Woot!) I'm starting to get some weird cramps in my uterus.
> 
> Lucy I can't believe you are TTC again! Yay! I admit, we haven't even tried to have sex yet. I'm so busy, my husband had a huge custody trial plus his new job and the ex-wife has gone off her rocker. We have had to call the cops every day this week for her acting like a fool at her house, in front of our house at 6 am, etc. I have no idea how any judge thought she should retain primary custody. She is a loon. Anyway, we don't have time to DTD we are too tired! Plus I'm scared to stick anything in there again. hahaha

 so sorry about loony ex wife.... :-(

I ebf until 6 months but my cycle came back at only 6 weeks pp. I'm going it stays away longer this time!


----------



## missy1557

Thanks Sjones! :) tbh I don't think I'll get to the point of doing the cm and charting, I'm pretty fertile!! (Or have been in the past) so much so that my OH has been joking around saying we're gonna have twins =/ don't think I could handle jumping from two to four!


----------



## gardenofedens

aww that's my hope missy! we have two only 15.5 months apart. we recently decided we do want to have more (I was miserable during the last trimester of my second pregnancy and swore I was done... two weeks later and that's already changed, lol) so rather than do the two back to back again, I'd rather twins!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Garden I am the same way... I haven't had a baby yet but instead of going through two pregnancy's back to back I think I would like to have twins and be done lol


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey u guys...

So new blood work shows that my LH and FSH levels are extremely low as well as my other hormones being out of whack including my fasting blood sugar level (I am a confirmed non diabetic)... my LH is 0.77 and my FSH is 1.12... my dr. says in order to fix it I need to see a fertility specialist... which is not covered by my insurance...as it stands the Mirena has been out for 8 months and she says the chances of baby #3 without the help of a fertility specialist is slim to none... she is talking to other drs. to see if she can get better answers for me... problem is that no matter what I have to see a fertility specialist to get the medications needed to regulate my hormones so I can have a normal period and not nearly bleed to death each month and so the rest of my body can function properly... biggest issue is that the imbalance is damaging my pituitary... 

So... no baby... no normal period... no fertility specialist... damage to my pituitary... failing marriage... struggling student... poor work attitude... bearly sleeping... seems all is just perfect for the holidays and the new year! 

Goodnight ladies. Hugs to all of u and welcome missy.


----------



## missy1557

Well if it happened naturally out of the blue then I'd be stoked with twins!! If I were going to have 4 kids in total I'd prefer twins for a few reasons :) plus they're adorable of course!

DaddysGirl thank you for welcoming me :) I'm so sorry for all of your difficulties, I can't even imagine what you're going through :( hopefully things start to look up soon! (((Hugs)))

wondering if you ladies could help me figure something out, I've got the period tracker app on my phone and for the last 3 months I've been putting my af dates in and such, as I kept getting af throughout the 2 years I had my mirena, it never disappeared like it does for some, and I was on the 4th day of my period (a light one) during the removal of my mirena and after the 5th day af finished, so based on that I should be ovulating on the 17th of dec in two days, but I bled for about 4 days 6 days AFTER my period at the start of the month ended, so just trying to figure which one was my period so I can know approx when I'll be ovulating without doing opk's and so I don't do a hpt too early. I've searched sooo much for answers but can't find anything similar so any insight would be great! :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Normally the bleeding you have after removal you don't count as your period. It is normally just removal bleeding.


----------



## Calasen

Sorry girls I went off the grid for awhile.

Hope you are all looking forward to christmas and get to spend this time of year with those you love most.

I've come to dread this time of year and find myself looking for more and more reasons to avoid any children. Don't get me wrong I love all my nieces and nephews but this time of year just helps to drive home the fact that we still don't have our own or that it will happen for us any time soon.

Each year it gets harder and harder to see my facebook feed covered in babies and children. With either annoucements of more children on the way, sometimes for the 2nd 3rd or even 4th in one case for friends in the time we have been trying for one.

Following our MC on boxing day 2 years ago as well it adds just more bitter memories to what used to be the best time of year for me.

The diet is really struggling right now as my mobility has gotten worse due to bone growths on the inside of my hip joints. I now have and wheelchair for any journey more then 200 yards :S between that and the MS suspicion, which we are still waiting on a neurologist appointment for, It has me seriously doubting whether I really should be wanting to bring a child into my inferior life and risk passing on my conditions to them.

I'm getting really good at hiding how depressed this time of year makes me. Even my husbands doesn't see the true depth of my depression. Thankfully due to my conditions I can pass off most things and obligations by using my conditions as an excuse to bow out. 

I still haven't met my newest niece whos nearing 4 months old now :( I just can't face her :S


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well since Oh and I have decided to stop trying till after my surgery, I have had what I think was IB two days ago. I'm not due for my period for two weeks. I have 45 day cycles. I am going crazy not knowing what is going on. Has anyone on here ever experienced implantation bleeding?


----------



## gardenofedens

Calasen said:


> Sorry girls I went off the grid for awhile.
> 
> Hope you are all looking forward to christmas and get to spend this time of year with those you love most.
> 
> I've come to dread this time of year and find myself looking for more and more reasons to avoid any children. Don't get me wrong I love all my nieces and nephews but this time of year just helps to drive home the fact that we still don't have our own or that it will happen for us any time soon.
> 
> Each year it gets harder and harder to see my facebook feed covered in babies and children. With either annoucements of more children on the way, sometimes for the 2nd 3rd or even 4th in one case for friends in the time we have been trying for one.
> 
> Following our MC on boxing day 2 years ago as well it adds just more bitter memories to what used to be the best time of year for me.
> 
> The diet is really struggling right now as my mobility has gotten worse due to bone growths on the inside of my hip joints. I now have and wheelchair for any journey more then 200 yards :S between that and the MS suspicion, which we are still waiting on a neurologist appointment for, It has me seriously doubting whether I really should be wanting to bring a child into my inferior life and risk passing on my conditions to them.
> 
> I'm getting really good at hiding how depressed this time of year makes me. Even my husbands doesn't see the true depth of my depression. Thankfully due to my conditions I can pass off most things and obligations by using my conditions as an excuse to bow out.
> 
> I still haven't met my newest niece whos nearing 4 months old now :( I just can't face her :S

 oh calasen,. I'm so sorry. I wish I knew the words to say. I fear I'm probably the last person you want to hear from but I hope you know I think of you often and hope you can bring a lo into your life soon... hang in there.... hugs to you


----------



## babydreamers

Hi ladies,
Just popped in to say happy new year. I got so much support from this group when TTC and during my pregnancy, far more than I could have imagined from a group of ladies Ive never met! 

Congratulations Gardens (thinking about number 3 already?! Must be addicted to babies!), Operation Babyo and Stacey (is bub here yet?) Calasen, I can understand that it is a hard time of year, I hope you managed to have a nice xmas despite the awful luck you've been having. I sincerely hope that 2014 brings you wonderful things. 

We've had a wonderful 7 months with baby Oliver who is now rolling, sitting, commando crawling and very nearly saying dada. We are completely obsessed with him, still breast feeding (finally love it after a difficult start) and unfortunately back to work next week (not that I don't want to work, but I don't want to leave my baby boy). No immediate plans for baby 2, DH still to be convinced and Im happy enjoying every minute of Oliver until he's 2 or 3yo.

I hope you all had a wonderful Xmas and good luck for the new year :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Its been quiet on here. How is everyone's new year going?


----------



## Calasen

pottering along :) focussing on weight loss again now xmas is out of the way  hows you honey??


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I've always wanted to try pottering. I am good, 10 more days till hip surgery.


----------



## Calasen

fingers crossed it goes well and you can get back to trying :)

potterings ok but it gets boring :)

been getting back into my hobbies


----------



## Dawnnita_09

It will be nice to be able to try again. 

I have been making lots if bracelets lately. I make ribbon and pearl bracelets. Its pretty fun and passes time.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey ladies... hope your holidays we good... I pushed thru them... it was whatever...

I went to see my new specialist this past Tuesday she ordered new blood work and I have an ultrasound sceduled for next Wednesday... Monday night I started spotting... if it was my period it was 2 weeks early... I only bled one day bearly... I have this awful pain in my lower left side and have been nauseous since Sunday... I woke up this morning at 4am with the same horrible pain I had from 3 months to delivery with my last son... I'm not sure what to make of all this but I feel very off... I have an appt with my primary doctor on Thursday... hopefully its not just another case load of problem symptoms and no baby...

I hope all of you are doing well... :hugs: to all of you! I'll post after my ultrasound appt next week


----------



## Calasen

fingers crossed for you daddys


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Hope the best for you daddysgirl!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey guys... hope you are all well...

I did say I would update after my ultrasound...

](*,)Turns out I do have PCOS... My doctor has put me on Metformin, prenatal vitamins, folic acid, and iron. I have to lose 50 pounds if I want to have fewer symptoms. I am quite sad about this as this is the reason why I keep blowing up and looking pregnant... my ovaries looked horrible:sad1:. My doctor is hopeful and wants me to be too... I am not though... I knew I was sick all year long and until now I was ignored and told all my problems were in my head. I might need some more time to cope with this. I have had to stop my antidepressant (given to curb my severe headaches) and now my headaches are back full force. Things are worse now than ever with my husband and I start back to school tomorrow. I am miserable:cry:. I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with my life at this point...

Talk to you all soon :hugs: to all


----------



## Smommy013

Hi guys, since this all of you had mirena. I wanted some advice. I only had the mirena for two months. I got it out jan 10. I had some bleeding the next three days, heavy enough to be an actual AF. I ovulated on the 21 as confirmed by opkt, and pain and spotting.. Now I am 15dpo with no period in sight. I'm just wondering is this normal?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hello everyone!
I've had my iud for 4 years, and removed a few days now, I'm waiting to try till fall 2014, 
so just wanted to say hello


----------



## Calasen

Smommy013 said:


> Hi guys, since this all of you had mirena. I wanted some advice. I only had the mirena for two months. I got it out jan 10. I had some bleeding the next three days, heavy enough to be an actual AF. I ovulated on the 21 as confirmed by opkt, and pain and spotting.. Now I am 15dpo with no period in sight. I'm just wondering is this normal?

Unfortunately we were all different honey. Some went right back to normal, some got pregnant right away and some are still waiting for normality.



QuintinsMommy said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've had my iud for 4 years, and removed a few days now, I'm waiting to try till fall 2014,
> so just wanted to say hello

hiya 



DaddysGirl70 said:


> Hey guys... hope you are all well...
> 
> I did say I would update after my ultrasound...
> 
> ](*,)Turns out I do have PCOS... My doctor has put me on Metformin, prenatal vitamins, folic acid, and iron. I have to lose 50 pounds if I want to have fewer symptoms. I am quite sad about this as this is the reason why I keep blowing up and looking pregnant... my ovaries looked horrible:sad1:. My doctor is hopeful and wants me to be too... I am not though... I knew I was sick all year long and until now I was ignored and told all my problems were in my head. I might need some more time to cope with this. I have had to stop my antidepressant (given to curb my severe headaches) and now my headaches are back full force. Things are worse now than ever with my husband and I start back to school tomorrow. I am miserable:cry:. I am having a hard time figuring out what to do with my life at this point...
> 
> Talk to you all soon :hugs: to all

I'm so sorry honey. PCOS is one of the issues making it hard for me but remember it isn't a definite no. At least now you have some answers and can start treatment. Thinking of you honey xxx

AFM - still on the weight loss journey, periods been MIA for 3 months now. Not sure where shes gone this time.:coffee:


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I got mine out in August, had a mc in late September and now my period is out of wack. So like Calasen said it can be different for everyone. 

Welcome to the page!!! 

Daddys I'm sorry for the diagnosis but now you can figure things out and get going again.

Calasen sorry af is Mia, mine has been crazy too. 

AFM I am 1week+2 weeks post op from hip surgery. I can already almost walk without help from crutches or my walker. Hoping to possibly start ttcing again in the next few months.


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks for the answers. I ovulated or so I think, but no af now, and bfns so far. The hormones are making me depressed and crazy, and I'm getting a but scared...


----------



## Calasen

Bah did a test just to be sure it was just MIA and not sheer luck. Was just MIA. But I have changed all eating habits and been more active so maybe thats why. 

Got a answer on the MS, Dr's think it not MS now so waiting on a MRI just to be certain.

But thats good in that if it was MS we would have stopped trying as I can't pass on the life I do have, riddled with pain as it is, as MS is ruled out the rest of my conditions aren't hereditary.

Have joined Slimming World now as the hospital dieticians have discharged me, lost more with them in 2 weeks then i did in 6 months with hospital. Maybe will get the weight i need off sooner and IVF will happen sooner. All depends now on how well I can keep my conditions under control. Been bad the past few weeks as caught a nasty cold which triggered a relapse and am slowly regaining control again. 

Hope your all well XXX


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen I am so excited for how far you have come! I am so happy that the drs dont think you have ms. Keep up the good work with you weight loss!


----------



## Calasen

Hows everyone girls? You've all gone so quiet :S

I'm doing ok, steadily losing the weight, its a long hard journey but its getting there.

Had an MRI this week to finally find out if I do have MS although the specialist we saw doubts it given responses to other tests. This is just to be certain. 

So many of my friends and family are currently pregnant/just gave birth that me facebook feed is a daily torture right now :( I keep focused and try to tell myself that it isn't getting to me but to be honest every one makes me die a little more inside :( 

Trying hard to stay focused and happy though so fighting the nasty thoughts.

Hope you are all well XXX


----------



## gardenofedens

Hugs to you calasen!!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Hi Calasen, keep up the good work on the weight loss. I hope your MRI comes back clean. Just remember someday you will be that girl on Facebook who gets to brag about how you are pregnant. Be patient, you will get there soon . 


AFM: I had the easiest cycle I have ever had since I was in 10th grade. I was so happy but didn't want to jinx it lol. I am 5 weeks post hip surgery which is exciting. I will hopefully be back to ttc soon. We have been ntnp since surgery. I like being able to relax and not get stressed about it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Dawnnita_09 said:


> AFM: I had the easiest cycle I have ever had since I was in 10th grade. I was so happy but didn't want to jinx it lol. I am 5 weeks post hip surgery which is exciting. I will hopefully be back to ttc soon. We have been ntnp since surgery. I like being able to relax and not get stressed about it.

We are WTT/NTNP :haha: meaning my OH wants to wait till after our wedding in August but gives in every now and then :blush:
My 4 year old son wasn't planned so I have never ttc'd before and even not NTNP is stressing me out!:dohh:


----------



## Calasen

Dawnnita_09 said:


> AFM: I had the easiest cycle I have ever had since I was in 10th grade. I was so happy but didn't want to jinx it lol. I am 5 weeks post hip surgery which is exciting. I will hopefully be back to ttc soon. We have been ntnp since surgery. I like being able to relax and not get stressed about it.

Bless you honey, Glad your feeling more positive and that the pains better. So glad to hear your healing well too, wont be long before your gonna need that hip fully healed to keep up with a tiny person :) 



QuintinsMommy said:


> We are WTT/NTNP :haha: meaning my OH wants to wait till after our wedding in August but gives in every now and then :blush:
> My 4 year old son wasn't planned so I have never ttc'd before and even not NTNP is stressing me out!:dohh:

That made me giggle :) Bet you can't wait for your wedding :) Was so exciting this time of year before mine, also in august :) The stress level hadn't kicked in yet so was happily making my dress and enjoying the excitement :)


Didn't lose any this week which is a bit of a bummer but I didn't gain any either so thats good :) Finally under the 15 stone mark (210 pounds) for the first time since I was a child - like 11 or 12 :) Super happy about that though XX

Trying to keep focused and feeling pretty happy as not a lot of stress lately. We had been really struggling for money but things finally fell into place for us and we came into a little windfall. Not enough to live on but enough for us to sort out our debts and get rid of them and now have a regular income that we can live on happily :) Such a huge relief I can't tell you the weight that lifted when that happened :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies:) remember me?? Haven't been here in a while ! My preemie is now 9 months actual 7 adjusted, me and hubby have decided that when he turns 1 year we will go off of birth control :) so will he back soon. Oh course I am going to have to use progesterone; and be in blood pressure medication as for some reason I have serious hypertension at 25 that cause my abruption.. so focusing now on getting healthy for future baby. My older two are so close (2 years apart ) and the best of friends we want maddix to have that too, plus I would LOVE another baby girl!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Calasen said:


> Dawnnita_09 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had the easiest cycle I have ever had since I was in 10th grade. I was so happy but didn't want to jinx it lol. I am 5 weeks post hip surgery which is exciting. I will hopefully be back to ttc soon. We have been ntnp since surgery. I like being able to relax and not get stressed about it.
> 
> Bless you honey, Glad your feeling more positive and that the pains better. So glad to hear your healing well too, wont be long before your gonna need that hip fully healed to keep up with a tiny person :)
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> We are WTT/NTNP :haha: meaning my OH wants to wait till after our wedding in August but gives in every now and then :blush:
> My 4 year old son wasn't planned so I have never ttc'd before and even not NTNP is stressing me out!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That made me giggle :) Bet you can't wait for your wedding :) Was so exciting this time of year before mine, also in august :) The stress level hadn't kicked in yet so was happily making my dress and enjoying the excitement :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been pretty relaxed with planning my wedding , or lazy might be a better word, in some ways I'm excited because I want to married to my OH but my OH wanted the wedding when I would been happy with eloping . 

you made your own dress?


----------



## OperationBbyO

LVnMommy said:


> Hi ladies:) remember me?? Haven't been here in a while ! My preemie is now 9 months actual 7 adjusted, me and hubby have decided that when he turns 1 year we will go off of birth control :) so will he back soon. Oh course I am going to have to use progesterone; and be in blood pressure medication as for some reason I have serious hypertension at 25 that cause my abruption.. so focusing now on getting healthy for future baby. My older two are so close (2 years apart ) and the best of friends we want maddix to have that too, plus I would LOVE another baby girl!!

Hello!!

Long time no see! My LO is now obsessed with my laptop so I can't get on when he is nursing. Otherwise nursing becomes an olympic sport!!

I'm still waiting for my cycle to come back. :coffee:

We may try this fall or wait until next fall. I really need to finish my dissertation. :wacko: I'm so tired of school.


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats lvn. We won't be ttc again until Aidan turns 2.5, seems so far away!

BabyO, so jealous your cycle still isn't back!!! No idea why mine is determined to stick around. Thought at least with tandem nursing it might stay away but nope! Aidan is 15 weeks today and I think it's my third cycle already. Yuck.

Calasen you're doing so great with the weight loss. Wish I could follow suit!


----------



## OperationBbyO

When will you find out for sure what is going on Calasen? I'm ready for you to get some answers!


----------



## Calasen

OperationBbyO said:


> When will you find out for sure what is going on Calasen? I'm ready for you to get some answers!

with what honey? fertility wise i'm screwed as have PCOS and endo, waiting for confirmation on MS (that i'm in the clear) other then that I have to lose more weight before IVF.


----------



## Calasen

Yup honey  I wanted a specific style that I couldn't find in ready mades so made my own  took just over a year but it was perfect 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/calasen/7866510888/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/calasen/7866509944/


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey there loves! Its been a long month since I last posted... 

Hi to everyone! Hope you're all doing well!

Calasen: good job on the weight loss! I'm eager to hear the results of your MS test... I hope it turns out that you don't have it! :hugs: Keep up the good work!

Dawnita: Glad you're recovering well!

BabyO: Sucks about AF! Seems she likes you more than you like her! Lol Glad your LO is doing good! And I totally get you on the whole school thing! I just want to be done! I have 6 more classes until I gain my Associates degree. 

Gardens: Hi there! Hope all is well!

Lvn: Glad your LO is doing well! 9 months (7months) already? Geez! I swear you just had him! Glad all is well! 

AFM: Today I message you guys in better spirits. Things have turned around between me and the hubby... we're doing pretty good since the diagnosis. I have since joined a gym and lost 5 lbs. in the first 3 days! Loving it! I am sooo tired between home life, work, school, and the gym! It's all worth it though! According to OPK I ovulated somewhere around the 23rd of February so I am due to test on March 13th... everything (abdomen wise) below my belly button feels super tight and sore...? I am hopeful this time around and hope to get a :bfp: in just a few more days! I'm very excited because on the 11th I will be taking my employment exam to become a permanent employee at my work! Lol just wanted to share! As for everything else... everything is here and there... coming and going... pretty decent considering this entire past year! 

I want to just tell you guys how much I appreciate all of you! You have been my go-to on my good days and my bad days! My support system and my shoulders to cry on! My reasons to keep trying with this whole baby making deal and my reasons to smile on days that a smile seemed impossible! Thank you to all of you from the bottom of my heart! You guys may not realize it but you mean the world to me! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

I have missed you ladys! I'm excited to see some BFP!!! 
Daddysgirl- I have a feeling you will have a BFP soon:)

I am BEYOND JEALOUS of yalls breastfeeding :/ I still pump but Maddix is unable to nurse due to his severe GERD.. He has. Milk and Soy allergy and has to have special thickener . Other than that he is doing awesome, he did get the dreaded RSV but made it through without hospital stay! ! I attached recent pic of my sweeties! Can't believe Maddix is 21 pounds!! At one point he was 3 pounds!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2940518053805.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LVnMommy

One more :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-04 09.41.22.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DaddysGirl70

LVn: your lil babies are soooo adorable!


----------



## Calasen

Ok I think my bodies messing with me. Periods been MIA since Dec and woke up this morning with serious nausea. Breasts have been tight and sore for about 6 weeks now and I'm peeing more then anything else! 

Getting close to testing despite knowing it will come back :bfn:


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Oh Calasen I would be beyond excited for you!!!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Calasen: I'm willing it to be a BFP! My post was clear as mud. When will you find out for sure about the MS?


----------



## Calasen

Too scared to test, maybe this week :)

Just waiting on the MRI results but it can take up to 10 weeks. so we are three weeks in :)


----------



## LVnMommy

I got some pretty bum news today :( .. My hypertension has apparently caused damage to my kidneys.. will know more once my bloodwork comes back but I am spilling large amounts of glucose and protein in urine, my doctor says it's best that we not TTC as pregnancy definitely puts a strain on kidneys and they need to to know exactly how much damage and how to control it first:( I don't understand I'm 5'5 120 pounds, healthy before all of this :/ my mother was just diagnosed with congestive heart failure so genetics is my enemy!


----------



## Calasen

:( fingers crossed its not too bad lvn XXX


----------



## Dawnnita_09

LVn your in my prayers and thoughts!


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh man calasen, fx for you. Sorry about your health issues lvn.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

So I have a quick question for those of you ladies who have had past pregnancies. I have been having some raging heart burn for the past 5 days, and I am having some bad acne breakout. Did any of you have these problems around 12dpo??? I'm going insane, I woke up this morning feeling sick to my stomach.


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey guys! 

Calasen: I got all kinds of hope for you and a :bfp:

LVn: I hope all turns out well for you.

Dawnita: With my first son... I never had any symptoms... ever! With my second son... I had horrible heart burn from 3 weeks before my expected AF and my acne was out of control until I say my 5th month of pregnancy...

AFM: I took an HPT on the 13th and it was :bfn: then I took an in-office urine test and it was :bfn: now AF is 2 days late and my primary doctor says it could take a few days to show positive... she wants me to wait til next Thursday to rule out a :bfp: for this month... my fertility specialist says to text her on my 1st day of AF so she can order me another round of Femara... and just like that... no hope? Ugh... waiting is killing me! Im going to ask for a blood test this week and see... just to be sure because I have the worst luck with HPTs... and if AF don't show this month and it is for sure :bfn: then I have to wait til next month to take Provera and force AF to show in order to try Femara again... oh well... off to clean house now! Hope all is well!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Daddys, I hope you get your bfp!! I'm trying to hold off testing as long as I can, af should be here in four days but we all know she never is on time for anything. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello ladies!!


Dawnnita- I ALWAYS know I'm pregnant before 14 DPO because my Boobs become ENORMOUS . every.single.time. I have been pregnant 5 times including MC's. And boom! Every time boobs galore! 

Good news:) my lab work came back great:) elevated microalbumin but that's from uncontrolled Hypertension.. today my BP was 112/76!!! And I got my Implanon taken out!!! I'm not going to chart or temp OK anything like before, just if it happens it happens:). I'm already getting the stupid comments, you have how many children??? And you want another!! You know how those are made right? ? Your crazy, get a puppy . Just to name a few. My older two are So Incredibly close I want my baby to have that relationship . My brother was 7 years older and moved out at 14 so I really had no sibling and was always envious (still am) . I am wondering if I will still need progesterone until 18 weeks?? Did any of you need progesterone and next pregnancy not?? I have a Consult in 2 weeks to answer all these questions. What blood pressure medicine will I be switched to, progesterone will I have PPROM again? Or abruption again?


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Lvn, I have 33 day cycles and AF is due in three days. So 14dpo isn't passed af yet for me. Hoping to know on Friday though. Thursday is when Af is due. We are going to the coast for ten days so it will be a nice vacation surprise if I am. Also my boobs started absolutely killing me yesterday morning, mainly my left one. My nipples are having a strange burn like sensation to them also. Never had that before, its strange. I had a sore throat yesterday but it went away this morning.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well spoke to soon :'( Af got me


----------



## avidwriter15

you had PPROM? I had a placental abruption - I have been gone from here for a long time - but my pregnancy post mirena was a MESS - I am still wondering how much of my body got messed up from mirena... :( I ended up having my son at 27 weeks. LVnMommy - you are in South Texas? me too!


----------



## Calasen

Hey avid! Good to see you honey, Sorry your pregnancy was a mess but glad you got your little one even though he was impatient to meet you :) How are you honey?


----------



## LVnMommy

Avid- yes mam:) Beeville Texas one hour and a half south of you:) we go to SAN all the time! MY water broker at 32+2 and about 2 minutes later my placenta completely abrupted. I had to have 3 transfusions total:/ after more a my body makes very little progesterone also! (Sigh)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

I think my period is finally regulating! So excited! I just had to tell someone. None of my friends or family understand my excitement!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

How are all you ladies doing. Its been so quiet on here...


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hey Dawnita... I understand and am very happy for you!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Just saying hello and hoping you're all doing well! 

AFM: I am out this month for :bfp: and for ttc... My doctor wants to "regroup" and decide my next steps. More than 1 year of trying unassisted, months on Metformin alone, and now 3 attempts of Femara (once with Novarel trigger and progesterone suppositories) and nothing. She is talking semen analysis for the husband and says maybe I need to "rethink" whether this is what I really want to do (have a baby). Realistically... this is getting expensive and depressing. Unfortunately... for me... it does not change my want to have a baby. So I suppose I will sit and wait for my appt on Thursday to discuss what happens next... 


:hugs:


----------



## Smommy013

Well my cycle is slowly starting to regulate. 44 cycle with three days I bleeding, followed spotting. Ttc 2--38 cycle 2 day period and very lite spotting after words.

Ttc 3--- Currently cd 14


----------



## Calasen

AF still missing, coming on 4 months now - 5 properly as dec was a spotty day at that. Not tested, no point, if i was would have seen more obvious signs by now surely? 

How is everyone? apart from quiet :)


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Smommy that's awesome that your cycles are slowly regulating. I have been off Mirena since August and have had two 31 day cycles in a row so mine are regulating to. 

Calasen you would think if you were pregnant that you would have obvious symptoms by now, but ya never know... Stay positive!

AFM I was suppose to start my period today and the witch hasn't shown yet, so she will probably be here sometime tomorrow. I have taken a few pregnancy tests and all negative with one faint evap today... Nasty lines evaps can be lol. I hope everyone is doing good. Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## Smommy013

Thanks D! I'm hoping they regulate soon. And hopefully af won't show up!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Well af was suppose to be here yesterday and I though she was for sure coming but now I have back cramps but that's it. She is no where to be found. My pregnancy tests are still negative so I wish she would just get here so I can be onto the next cycle.


----------



## LVnMommy

Today I just felt different... nervous and strange.. took a test and what do you know BFP!


----------



## Dawnnita_09

LVn congrats!!!!!! That's so exciting we needed a BFP on here!! I wish you the greatest happy and healthy nine months!

I wish I had good news, AF is still no where to be found. I keep thinking I see a line on my hpts but I think I'm going crazy. Hopefully AF shows up soon because if she doesn't I better get a bfp soon so I can join LVn in her fun


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations Lvn


----------



## Dawnnita_09

How is everyone? Anything new?


----------



## Calasen

not for me honey, periods still AWOL nearly 6 months now and dr's useless. Still losing weight just hit the 4 stone mark, so half way there now.


----------



## Mommakay08

Had my mirena removed a year ago.. AF started normally the month after removal. Went through 2 months of bleeding back in Jan-March. I am currently 3DPO and hoping that this is our month!!!


----------



## Calasen

welcome mommakay  good luck x


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen I am sorry AF is not cooperating with you... 

Mommakay babydust to you... I will be 3dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Calasen

I suppose I should be grateful if it's missing I'm not getting the mood swings or crippling pain! Still get the chocolate cravings though so thats not helping the diet


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Have you ever tried chocolate shake with carrots in it???


----------



## Calasen

Dawnnita_09 said:


> Have you ever tried chocolate shake with carrots in it???

Thats a very disturbing suggestion!!  

I am following slimming world honey, can eat pretty much all the things I like but it moderation X


----------



## gardenofedens

your weight loss is amazing calasen!


----------



## Laska5

I had my Mirena removed March 12th after 4.5 years. I was stressed that my body was messed up from having it for so long but, I started my period 2 weeks almost to the HOUR of having it removed! 

Now we're ttc #1 on cycle one (day 12) & this is ovulation week! woohoo! 

Glad to have other women to journey through this with as we are not even telling anyone we're trying! 

We've been married for 7 years so I know it'll be a shocker!


----------



## Calasen

welcome laska


----------



## LVnMommy

Quick update, and brace yourself as it is not good :/ baby is officially gone.. we had been monitoring my betas this whole time and always shy of doubling, but my progesterone was 2.0!!! Geezus that's low! We eventually got it up to 3.9 but at 7 weeks 6 days no heartbeat anymore.. Friday I had a bilateral fallopian tube removal (when he went I I had cysts on both tubes so he just took Em out) and had D&C. So baby factory is officially closed down!


----------



## Calasen

Oh lvn :( I'm so so sorry XXXXXXX


----------



## Dawnnita_09

LVN I am so sorry.


----------



## Laska5

LVnMommy said:


> Quick update, and brace yourself as it is not good :/ baby is officially gone.. we had been monitoring my betas this whole time and always shy of doubling, but my progesterone was 2.0!!! Geezus that's low! We eventually got it up to 3.9 but at 7 weeks 6 days no heartbeat anymore.. Friday I had a bilateral fallopian tube removal (when he went I I had cysts on both tubes so he just took Em out) and had D&C. So baby factory is officially closed down!

How are you feeling about this? Feel free to vent! I can't imagine what you are going through right now!


----------



## LVnMommy

I feel ok Now, I had been very depressed afterward but now I see my three smiling kiddos everyday and know I am blessed with them. My OB says it's a true miracle I ever made it out of first trimester with maddix my ONE YEAR old now! With such drastically low progesterone, and IC!! He is my miracle . So obsessed with him  so everyone stay positive! ! And thank you for being a part of my TTC journey after 4 MC'S (2 d&c) our TTC is over and my family complete!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140605_130950.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Calasen

Glad your ok Lvn XX Sorry I only just saw this! 

I'm still plodding along - losing about 1-2lbs a week so its slow going but I will get there. Am finally half way now as lost 4stone 7pounds,

And while waiting to qualify for the IVF I have started blogging again. Well my blog was seen by an editor for a charity publication, for the the main illness I have, and he asked me to submit anything I want to him. Well I did and now I am going to be published !!! It's a couple of articles but in a medical publication with quite a large readership!! I can't believe it!! 

Apart from a baby becoming a published writer has always been a dream, and its starting!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats calasen!! That's so fabulous!!! And great job on the weight loss to! Such an inspiration. I wish I could get serious about losing weight. :( hope to lose 30 pounds...eventually!


----------



## cmr01

Hi, just wanted to welcome myself to the group. I had mirena taken out on may 1st didnt try that month due to my body going out of whack but af arrived normally this month. Im finding lots of new things out with my body that I never really paid attention to before but I am curious...around o time this month the hubby and I were doing the baby dance and I had to make him stop cause it hurt. Like he was hitting my ovaries. Its not normal and was wondering if its due to being close to ovulation? I mean l itterally a day or two after ovulation it was fine and no pain. Im just trying to get a feel for my body. I was young when I had my first child and never paid any attention and now im like what is that what does this mean.


----------



## Laska5

I stopped mirena back in March, I didn't bleed at all until 2 weeks later & since then my cycles have stuck to that. Just found out today I received my BFP! We couldn't be more excited! I had heard so many bad stories of women having problems after mirena. Now we just have to get through these next few weeks & hope baby sticks!!


----------



## cmr01

Congrats laska5... recently I've had on and off again bb's hurting but the past few days non stop restroom use along with having to watch myself with coughing. Lol hubby thinks it's funny when I stop and cross my legs but it's getting kinda bad. We will see though, currently on cd 19 and I think thats too early to test


----------



## cmr01

So far ive had to pee non stop and have had tender bb's, im on cd 21 and took a test this morning and negative. Dont know if its too early but it was my last test for now until next week when af should arrive. Ill just wait til then.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm now pregnant after mirena, we got pregnant on 5th cycle trying.


----------



## Calasen

Congratulations to both on your recent :bfp:


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Hi guys... hope everyone is doing well... 
I see we have some new faces... welcome!

Lvn: glad to see your doing well
Calasen: great job on the weight loss and congrats on your blog

Congrats to those with BFPs

So... needless to say... I am yet to have a BFP... and PCOS is causing my AF to be extremely painful... Regroup sucked... doctor basically says oh well lets try IVF or IUI... its only another load of money to give away that may not work at all! My husband is going to see if he can see a different fertility specialist and maybe have better luck than me... or figure out if theres a problem on his side... Im terribly frustrated and upset but life must go on... what makes it harder to let life go on is the painful AF... 
 
Anyway... hope you guys are all doing well... hugs and baby dust to all...


----------



## Calasen

:hug: I'm sorry :( Keep fighting though honey you never know what will happen unless you try XXX


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Thank you Cala :hugs: 

Im always the first person to have hope and to encourage everyone else... unfortunately Im running out of hope... every month I get my hopes all high just to be let down... like this month...for like the past week I was nauseous and sooo tired and I had nearly a constant headache the whole week and I kept getting these little pains in my pelvis and unlike AF time Ive been constipated... all the signs of me being pregnant... but again it was just my body playing an evil trick on me. I guess every month AF is going to show as pregnancy signs and its just gona be a lie... I am normally so in tune with my body but this whole PCOS thing is just awful... Ive changed my diet to eliminate the foods that cause my PCOS to go crazy... Im in the gym 4 days a week and 2 hours each day... I make sure I sleep at least 6 hours a night (I try hard for 8) I keep taking all these pills... Im doing everything I was told I have to do and yet... every month is a complete let down... I know there are people who have been at this alot longer than my 2 years but I just cant help but think its hopeless for me... my heart breaks every month and Im going crazy between OPKs and pills... Ive been on 2 big vacations this year to try and "cheer myself up" and try to erase some of my sadness but... I thought about it every second of my trips... Life never used to be so hard... then I got Mirena and then I got PCOS... I know they say the Mirena "cant" cause PCOS but Im cant help but think it can...


Today is a new day... Im going to go have my coffee and put on a happy face...


----------



## Laska5

Not sure if mirena has anything to do with my current situation. 

Have you all realized weird or late ovulation since getting off of mirena? I received a BFP after 3rd cycle of getting off of mirena. I was suppose to be 9w2day when I had an ultrasound but baby measured 6w4days & we didn't see a heartbeat. My HCG was 55,299- which was higher than what I was thinking if I had had a 6 week miscarriage. I'm not sure what to think at this point other than maybe my cycles still had been a little out of wack since getting off of mirena. I'm just trying to stay positive & yet realistic in all of this as well. I never temped or charted so I really have no idea when I actually ovulated. But I received a BFP the day I was suppose to start my period.


----------



## Laska5

just wanted to post an update & say I did have a miscarriage.


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Laska I am so sorry. I went through two miscarriages before getting my BFP on Friday morning. I have had my mirena out for exactly one year this week. Keep trying and don't give up hope.


----------



## Calasen

Laska :( I am so very sorry :( :hug:

My Dr is currently trying to convince me that pregnancy would be a huge mistake :( I am currently 2 stone away from IVF but my weight loss has shown up a degenerative hip and spine/pelvis condition. The weight was actually preventing it from getting worse by holding my hip in the socket and stopping the pelvic bone rubbing away the cartilage where it joins the spine :( It has been getting worse every day and the more weight I lose the worse it gets. They think if I do get pregnant it could lead to huge complications and mean I would be bed bound for the majority of the pregnancy. I can't even consider not trying IVF, but am terrified off what it will do to me now :(


----------



## Dawnnita_09

Calasen is there any way they can fix it??? I had hip surgery two days before I found out I was pregnant. I applaud you and all the strength you have to keep your hope alive.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello all! Many new faces...a few familiar :)

I have been off the ttc boat for at least a year now...I was wrapped up and the stress really got to me! I had to take a deep breath and a long break. I've been thinking about you all and I knew I had to sign in and check on you.

Currently, I have still not conceived. It's been 3.5 years since I took Mirena out...we actively tried the first 2.5 years and have ntnp the past year. My husband and I decided to have another go of seriously trying so here we are! I suspected pcos and so did my dr...due to symptoms I've been having, but after an ultrasound last friday...she said my ovaries and uterus, lining and etc look perfectly healthy. I had a lot of blood drawn and am still waiting to hear about that (fsh, testosterone, day 21 progesterone, and more!) If nothing is found then my husband is waiting for his at home kit to test his little guys.

Calasen, so good to see you. I have a lot of back reading to do! I'm so sorry that your weight loss has brought on more issues. You deserve so much happiness and you have truly been so strong throughout your journey. This is not the end of it! There has to be more answers. Did the dr offer any solutions? Something has got to give! ! Thinking of you!!!! Xo


----------



## taurusmom05

OK everyone! I heard back from my dr. About my blood results.

My thyroid is running too slow
My testosterone is too high: a 26/27 when the normal is 2-19
Progesterone was low and signaled I don't have a strong ovulation 
She said I came back slightly positive for pcos? Very beginning stages...I don't know how I could only have a little pcos? Anyone ever have that?

I just picked up my prescriptions for the the thyroid medication and metformin...and she also wrote me a prescription for clomid. For the high testosterone-- she said they usually recommend birth control to help with that- but since we want to get pregnant that's obviously not a choice right now. She recommended that I take my first 2 meds this cycle...let it start working and get into my system, then start clomid after this next cycle.

I'll keep u posted! I'm told metformin can really mess with your stomach! Either way, I'm happy to have a plan in place.

Thinking of you all xoxoxo


----------



## Calasen

I haven't been around as I took time away from anything to do with babies, although we kept trying ofc  We are now in our 6th year of trying and this week my Dr put me back on the Clomid, firstly to try to kick start my cycle again which has been intermittent at best since June, and secondly to try to encourage ovulation. With having lost 4 and a half stone now it should have a better chance at working but then it was through Clomid that we conceived last time! Feeling hopeful but terrified at the same time. Not sure I can handle any more or another miscarriage.


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey All, 
I just had Mirena out Sept 25 via hysteroscopy, as the two prior attempts to remove it were not successful. I had some spotting after the removal, and then a few days later also seemed to have a period for about 3 days. Since then, I have used OPKs but all are negative, and it seems like this could turn out to be a very long cycle. 

Feeling a bit discouraged....:(


----------



## Calasen

SammieGrace said:


> Hey All,
> I just had Mirena out Sept 25 via hysteroscopy, as the two prior attempts to remove it were not successful. I had some spotting after the removal, and then a few days later also seemed to have a period for about 3 days. Since then, I have used OPKs but all are negative, and it seems like this could turn out to be a very long cycle.
> 
> Feeling a bit discouraged....:(

:hug: and welcome honey The first cycle following removal can be a bit long but hopefully when it returns your body gets back to normal pretty quick


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome! And Calasen is right- the first cycle can sometimes be lengthy and our bodies adjust. My first cycle post Mirena was roughly 40 days...then they were kind of crazy after that.

Many people get pregnant right away...and many also get normal cycles very quickly. Hang in there! Don't be discouraged! 



SammieGrace said:


> Hey All,
> I just had Mirena out Sept 25 via hysteroscopy, as the two prior attempts to remove it were not successful. I had some spotting after the removal, and then a few days later also seemed to have a period for about 3 days. Since then, I have used OPKs but all are negative, and it seems like this could turn out to be a very long cycle.
> 
> Feeling a bit discouraged....:(


----------



## SammieGrace

Thanks Calasen and Taurusmom05 for the welcome! It's good to know that the longish cycle thing is normal. Mine were already on the long side before so I'll just have to see how it all plays out. Seems like I might have been headed toward Ov but then came down with a bad case of stomach flu. So not sure what will happen, just trying to roll with it for now!


----------



## QueenQueso

Hello :hi:

I had my second Mirena out in July. It took three attemps, the strings were gone, tilted uterus means they can't use an u/s and hemostats to try and grab it, so it was difficult.

That was 7/18, bleeding on 7/21&22, spotting from 7/23 to 7/31. It seemed like I would never stop! Didn't have AF until 9/5, lasted only 3 days. Faint second line on an OPK on 9/19, never a true +. AF on 9/30, this time 5 days (so closer to my pre-IUD 'normal') and a true + OPK on 10/12. I think I ovulated on 10/13, maybe 10/14. So even though we planned on starting TTC in June, this is my first TWW for baby #3!

TTC is a new journey for me because my two boys were conceived during the first month of NTNP while waiting for cycles to regulate themselves after stopping BC. My first son was after BCP, second was after Mirena.

That time, Mirena was removed the first week of Jan 2011, I know you're not supposed to but I took it out myself. Had the same 2 days of bleeding and then some spotting. Didn't really know when to expect AF because I am one that never has AF while the Mirena is in, but got a BFP at the end of Feb, so it looks like I convceived the week of Valentines Day! :happydance:

My boys are now 8 1/2 and (almost) 3, we're currently hoping for a July 2015 baby!


----------



## nixm

Hi everyone. New to this thread. Some history. I had 2 mirenas for a total of 8 years. Got it at 22 (30 now) due to very painful periods/light endometriosis. So got it removed 7/10 which was after ovulation confirmed by gyno so I had some light bleeding/spotting on 9/10 and 10/10. And then exactly 28 days later started spotting again which went into a full on af. I am now on cd10 and it is still going! I have heard that the first af can be hellish, is this what they were talking about? Before mirena I had very short very light periods. I will probably phone the doc tomorrow to make sure this is normal! I am a bit concerned as we want to try for #1. Can anybody relate? I have tried ggl but find mostly missed and irregular periods after removal.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Is this thread still going? 

I had the mirena out Monday started slight bleeding nothing heavy day3 and 4 which is where i am at now

We're any of you success story's of so how long did it take from removal to bfp? 

X


----------



## nixm

Hi there. Well after my crazy period mentioned in my post above we got pur BFP!! So that would be 2 months. I am 25w pregnant todag and everything is going good. So I would count that as a success :). 

Personally I don't think we had a shot that first month. Not after having that crazy period the next month. Clearly there was some cleaning out that needed to happen :). But I have heard of ladies falling pregnant right after removal too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congratulations on your :bfp::bfp:

That's fantastic news :happydance:

Thank You! I don't want to be pregnant right away as would prefer the 'clean out phase too' though my sex drive has come back with a passion! But holding off as much as possible for now , and he will have to pull out when we do bd want to know where my cycles are as well.

Happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy nixm!x


----------



## nixm

Thanks! I also noticed a massive increase in my sex drive! So much so that I don't think I will get another one. Which is a pity as I really loved not having a period. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Oldermummy78

That's it if only they did a hormone free mirena!

Thankyou nixm


----------



## Vicky_92

Oldermummy78 said:


> Congratulations on your :bfp::bfp:
> 
> That's fantastic news :happydance:
> 
> Thank You! I don't want to be pregnant right away as would prefer the 'clean out phase too' though my sex drive has come back with a passion! But holding off as much as possible for now , and he will have to pull out when we do bd want to know where my cycles are as well.
> 
> Happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy nixm!x

Hello can I join? &#128513; 

I'm Vicky and I'm TTC#2 I had my mirena removed on the 19th feb. 

The mirena ruined my sex drive it still hasn't came back lol.


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies :)

*oldermummy78* - I 'saw' you over on the WTT board, figured I'd join you over here to talk about Mirena.

Congrats, *nixm*! Hope everything continues to go well.

Sorry about your sex drive, *Vicky_92*! How long were you on the Mirena?

AFM, I just had mine out about 10 days ago. 
*Short version*: on 3rd day, started a 2 day bleed. Around day 7, definitely felt a huge attraction to OH, and felt way more sentimental than usual. Have not O'd 'on time', will obviously need to be patient and wait for things to get regular again!

*Long version*: I only had Mirena for about 9 months. I was on bcp before but got pregnant after starting the pills late one month, but the pregnancy ended around 6 weeks. As much as I would have loved to have had a successful pregnancy, I got the Mirena to make sure there'd be no more slip ups until we were ready for sure. Thought I'd keep it for at least a year, but things have lined up for us a little earlier than I thought, and I can't help but think that I lost the pregnancy due to the lingering effects of the pill, so since we're WTT til August I decided to get it out now. 

I actually started charting about 6 weeks before removing the Mirena, partly out of excitement for the whole thing and partly to get in the hang of it before it really 'counted', and I'm glad I did. I've been temping and doing opks, discovered to my surprise I was still ovulating with Mirena, but I suppose that makes sense since I was having regular periods, although very light. (I never had periods at all on my bcp). 

Based on my opks, it looked like I was still gearing up to ovulate on time at first (CD 16), but my LH surge disappeared instead of getting stronger, and my temps have hit an all-time low. So I'm just continuing to temp, and taking an OPK once a day or so (I use ICs), and waiting to see when the next eggo pops out. I hope 3 months will be enough for things to get predictable. I was surprised I didn't O because of how attracted I felt to OH all of a sudden! I definitely did not have a low sex drive on Mirena - my libido is higher than OH's, so I try not to pressure him too much. But after Mirena was out, it was hard to keep my hands to myself for a few days there! I also felt very sentimental and lovey dovey towards him, and suddenly very maternal towards my kids at school too! It was weird, lol! That seems to have eased a bit now, so we will see how things continue.

I also felt 'pregnant' for a couple days after the bleed - had a metallic taste in my mouth which I had for a week before I got my bfp last year, felt slightly nauseous - well not quite nauseous, but a little 'off' if you know what i mean. Thankfully since I was already temping and tracking, I know pregnancy is not even remotely a possibility. I might be driving myself crazy if I didn't already know that!

Anyway, happy to hear as many details as you ladies would like to share as we wait for our bodies to normalise. Never thought I would ever be hoping to have a nice heavy period again!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey girls the more the merrier on this thread by the looks of it :happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sakura I only had my mirena approx 9mths also
I don't want to go down the route of opk kits as o tried that once before and it just made it an obsession for me so I am trying to learn more about cm and timings this way just as a new thing to learn so when I have the hang of it I know if and when I am ovulating and when to bd

Good luck girls it's all so exciting , this is me mrs calm apparantly ntnp ! Lol


----------



## Vicky_92

I had the mirena in for two years and then the implant in for two years before that which I think has the same hormones. And the BCP before that for a few years (can't remember) I had the mini pill which I think works the same way as the implant and the coil. Now I think I've destroyed my body :( know that sounds stupid, but just have a feeling that this TTC is going to take forever. Only got the coil out in feb this year, so to be fair I haven't been trying for that long but I'm becoming really impatient. 

I'm sorry about your loss Sakura hugs. 

Talking about feeling pregnant every month since I had the mirena out I felt pregnant and googled every symptom, but it was all in my head cos the witch always came. 

Oldermummy, Every month I say I'm going to order OPK kits but still haven't got round to doing it


----------



## Oldermummy78

I had the implant in before the mirena also Hun 
I don't think your body's messed up as apparantly the mirena hasn't much hormone in it 20% next to other bc which is 150%
So your cycles should be the same just real with stronger bleeding , so I now am thinking my period will be when I first bled last mth, just wish I charted this! Lol I'm thinking approx 2 weeks away


----------



## Vicky_92

Oh really that's interesting. I didn't know that. 
I never really had periods on the mirena, I had a period once in a blue moon. 
To be honest I had my first son really young, I was only 15 please don't judge cos he is the best thing that every happened. But the problem is I haven't really had normal periods before I had my son I never really tracked my periods and never were regular. And straight after I had him I was on BC, so my body has never really had a chance which is another reason why I think I've messed it up :/.


----------



## Oldermummy78

I have been on bc most of my life Hun, and honestly your body just needs to regulate itself that is all 
When I said I continued to have periods I don't mean as in full on period I just meant at the time o would have had my period I would have some blood show 
No judgement here Hun
My mum had me at 16 
Fxd you get your cycles regular soon


----------



## eurotrip

so happy to find this thread,Hi ladies,i put my IUD on DEC 2011 after my 2#,i got a period every three month and it was very light, then i decided to took my mrerina out by myself on April 06,i had unprotected sex before i removed till now ttc 3#,i had a light brownish bleeding for 4 days after the withdrawal then i think i ovaluated on April 10th because i saw egg white mucus,then starting from April 12 i have been suffered from bloating,tiredness,vivid dreams,sore boobs,migraine,mode swing,horrible lower back pain,cramps.i thought i was preg so i took 3 tests but all came neg,so i don't know if had miriena crash or i am preg??my last period came on march 28,its may 2nd and no period,i took PT 3 days ago it was negative,i have been thinking to drink some herbal tea who can help to force my period to show up but iam afraid that may pregnancy happened already specially i have white discharge starting yesterday,so who have the same situation like me?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi eurotrip

I felt a lot of pregnancy symptoms as mirena was taken out, i think because my body was allowed to rebuild my uterine wall and get ready for pregnancy again, maybe these because we haven't had them for a while show really bad to us?
Though your deffinatley late with the period I'm thinking it brings forward your o, because I Got the ewcm 4 days after removal too?
So maybe your ewcm was telling you was about to ovulate? I read it can let you know of impending o
Test again Monday with fmu
Good luck keep us posted!


----------



## Vicky_92

Oldermummy thank you for your kind words. 

Hello euro trip welcome. Did you say you removed it yourself &#128552;, I was going to attempt it because read online it was easy but I was to chicken haha. I had pregnancy symptoms my first month of having it out too, although not as many as you. Keep us updated please.


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi eurotrip
> 
> I felt a lot of pregnancy symptoms as mirena was taken out, i think because my body was allowed to rebuild my uterine wall and get ready for pregnancy again, maybe these because we haven't had them for a while show really bad to us?
> Though your deffinatley late with the period I'm thinking it brings forward your o, because I Got the ewcm 4 days after removal too?
> So maybe your ewcm was telling you was about to ovulate? I read it can let you know of impending o
> Test again Monday with fmu
> Good luck keep us posted!

hello Oldermummy78
so happy to meet you here,so tell me how are you doing? and when did you take out your mirena??
i hope to get my period soon,iam start drinking raspberry herbal tea ,i heard it balance our hormones,also i bought vitex which i read it helps too with our hormones,unfortunately mirena mess up everything.
i started to have white cm from yesterday,really don't know whats going on:wacko:.
please keep me updating wish to you all the luck


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> Oldermummy thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Hello euro trip welcome. Did you say you removed it yourself &#128552;, I was going to attempt it because read online it was easy but I was to chicken haha. I had pregnancy symptoms my first month of having it out too, although not as many as you. Keep us updated please.

Hello vicky,happy to talk to you.
yes i removed by myself lool,i read about that on a forum,so many ladies did it easily,well it took 2 hours from me because the coil was very slippery but i did it at the end and it wasnt hurt like at the clinic:happydance:
i removed april 6th,what about you??
start to have white cm, i suffered from the pregnancy symptoms too but its better now than two weeks ago.
keep me updated and good luck:kiss:


----------



## Vicky_92

I got mine removed on the 19th of feb, I think. Good luck to you too :)


----------



## Sakura15

Welcome eurotrip :flower:

I'm at 2 weeks post-removal now and I *think* I might have ovulated. After a string of negative OPKs I stopped testing, only then to see a temperature spike yesterday. I did an OPTest and unlike the ones before, the line was quite strong first thing in the morning - as strong as the control line. Then yesterday afternoon and night, the line got fainter and fainter. I think I probably ovulated the day before yesterday as last month's postive OPK gave a very very strong line, darker than the control. I'm annoyed at myself I missed the actual ovulation day on the tests, and glad we prevented when we BD'd on what now seems to have been my day of ovulation!

Today I'm feeling very out of sorts though - the pregnant feeling is definitely still there. I feel bloated, nauseous and am burping alot. The metallic taste in my mouth is back. If I weren't tracking when we BD and temping, I'd be a nervous wreck right now! 

I have been taking Evening Primrose Oil with the hopes of one day seeing ewcm around O, which I have never had. That day has not come yet, but my cm over the last week has been thinner and more watery, although still translucent and creamy. 

In a day or two FF should be able to confirm ovulation, and then I will await AF.


----------



## eurotrip

Sakura15 said:


> Welcome eurotrip :flower:
> 
> I'm at 2 weeks post-removal now and I *think* I might have ovulated. After a string of negative OPKs I stopped testing, only then to see a temperature spike yesterday. I did an OPTest and unlike the ones before, the line was quite strong first thing in the morning - as strong as the control line. Then yesterday afternoon and night, the line got fainter and fainter. I think I probably ovulated the day before yesterday as last month's postive OPK gave a very very strong line, darker than the control. I'm annoyed at myself I missed the actual ovulation day on the tests, and glad we prevented when we BD'd on what now seems to have been my day of ovulation!
> 
> Today I'm feeling very out of sorts though - the pregnant feeling is definitely still there. I feel bloated, nauseous and am burping alot. The metallic taste in my mouth is back. If I weren't tracking when we BD and temping, I'd be a nervous wreck right now!
> 
> I have been taking Evening Primrose Oil with the hopes of one day seeing ewcm around O, which I have never had. That day has not come yet, but my cm over the last week has been thinner and more watery, although still translucent and creamy.
> 
> In a day or two FF should be able to confirm ovulation, and then I will await AF.

hello Sakura15, so you are now in the middle of mirena crash symptoms,take care of yourself ,i hated this symptoms it was terrible i thought i was pregnant loool then i read it is mirena crash :wacko:. so do you catch the o day:sex: ??? dont feel annoyed because you know :spermy:could stay for 5-7 days so may be you conceived already :thumbup: .
for me i got :bfn: today , i just want my AF to show up so i can organize myself and start to calcalute my o days :nope: .
iam using ovia app but i will try FF .
good luck and i hope will get :bfp: soon 
keep me updated:kiss:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi eurotrip
> 
> I felt a lot of pregnancy symptoms as mirena was taken out, i think because my body was allowed to rebuild my uterine wall and get ready for pregnancy again, maybe these because we haven't had them for a while show really bad to us?
> Though your deffinatley late with the period I'm thinking it brings forward your o, because I Got the ewcm 4 days after removal too?
> So maybe your ewcm was telling you was about to ovulate? I read it can let you know of impending o
> Test again Monday with fmu
> Good luck keep us posted!




Vicky_92 said:


> I got mine removed on the 19th of feb, I think. Good luck to you too :)

Oldermummy78 , Vicky_92 where are you ladies, hope you are ok??:kiss:


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> I got mine removed on the 19th of feb, I think. Good luck to you too :)

hon,if you didn't get AF yet try to talk to your OG doctor , my doctor told me if you didn't get your AF after 2 month from the removal come to me so fingers crossed to see this :witch: looool


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey eurotrip, AF has came three times since I had the mirena removed. I have had a 26 day cycle a 28 cycle and and 30 day cycles :/


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> Hey eurotrip, AF has came three times since I had the mirena removed. I have had a 26 day cycle a 28 cycle and and 30 day cycles :/

that's great,so how many days it took to came after the removal??


----------



## Oldermummy78

eurotrip said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi eurotrip
> 
> I felt a lot of pregnancy symptoms as mirena was taken out, i think because my body was allowed to rebuild my uterine wall and get ready for pregnancy again, maybe these because we haven't had them for a while show really bad to us?
> Though your deffinatley late with the period I'm thinking it brings forward your o, because I Got the ewcm 4 days after removal too?
> So maybe your ewcm was telling you was about to ovulate? I read it can let you know of impending o
> Test again Monday with fmu
> Good luck keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> I got mine removed on the 19th of feb, I think. Good luck to you too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oldermummy78 , Vicky_92 where are you ladies, hope you are ok??:kiss:Click to expand...

Hi Hun I'm here, sorry to see your bfn :-( still early though right? nothing new to report, still in limbo so guessing my 'pregnancy' symptoms and opk lines are the mirena crash too? Ugh so annoying looking forward to af this mth then I can track properly next mth might try the B6 too 
Hope all is okay with you girls hello saku


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sakura15 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> *oldermummy78* - I 'saw' you over on the WTT board, figured I'd join you over here to talk about Mirena.
> 
> Congrats, *nixm*! Hope everything continues to go well.
> 
> Sorry about your sex drive, *Vicky_92*! How long were you on the Mirena?
> 
> AFM, I just had mine out about 10 days ago.
> *Short version*: on 3rd day, started a 2 day bleed. Around day 7, definitely felt a huge attraction to OH, and felt way more sentimental than usual. Have not O'd 'on time', will obviously need to be patient and wait for things to get regular again!
> 
> *Long version*: I only had Mirena for about 9 months. I was on bcp before but got pregnant after starting the pills late one month, but the pregnancy ended around 6 weeks. As much as I would have loved to have had a successful pregnancy, I got the Mirena to make sure there'd be no more slip ups until we were ready for sure. Thought I'd keep it for at least a year, but things have lined up for us a little earlier than I thought, and I can't help but think that I lost the pregnancy due to the lingering effects of the pill, so since we're WTT til August I decided to get it out now.
> 
> I actually started charting about 6 weeks before removing the Mirena, partly out of excitement for the whole thing and partly to get in the hang of it before it really 'counted', and I'm glad I did. I've been temping and doing opks, discovered to my surprise I was still ovulating with Mirena, but I suppose that makes sense since I was having regular periods, although very light. (I never had periods at all on my bcp).
> 
> Based on my opks, it looked like I was still gearing up to ovulate on time at first (CD 16), but my LH surge disappeared instead of getting stronger, and my temps have hit an all-time low. So I'm just continuing to temp, and taking an OPK once a day or so (I use ICs), and waiting to see when the next eggo pops out. I hope 3 months will be enough for things to get predictable. I was surprised I didn't O because of how attracted I felt to OH all of a sudden! I definitely did not have a low sex drive on Mirena - my libido is higher than OH's, so I try not to pressure him too much. But after Mirena was out, it was hard to keep my hands to myself for a few days there! I also felt very sentimental and lovey dovey towards him, and suddenly very maternal towards my kids at school too! It was weird, lol! That seems to have eased a bit now, so we will see how things continue.
> 
> I also felt 'pregnant' for a couple days after the bleed - had a metallic taste in my mouth which I had for a week before I got my bfp last year, felt slightly nauseous - well not quite nauseous, but a little 'off' if you know what i mean. Thankfully since I was already temping and tracking, I know pregnancy is not even remotely a possibility. I might be driving myself crazy if I didn't already know that!
> 
> Anyway, happy to hear as many details as you ladies would like to share as we wait for our bodies to normalise. Never thought I would ever be hoping to have a nice heavy period again!

:wave: hiya good to see some more lady's joining us here 
I had a bleed two days after removal, then nothing I suppose could call spotting one day and a small bleed once today that's it, I instantly got my labido back and felt so much happier ! Strange ninjas t realised how it was affecting me but it was, I mean I am still a little short sometimes but hopefully that will vanish soon altogether. 
Had pregnancy symptoms as in heartburn, aches in lady parts, backache, sore boobs etc but this sounds like the marina crash and my hormones getting back to normal so bring it on I say!! :happydance:

Good look girls here's hoping for lots of :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Vicky_92

eurotrip said:


> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> Hey eurotrip, AF has came three times since I had the mirena removed. I have had a 26 day cycle a 28 cycle and and 30 day cycles :/
> 
> that's great,so how many days it took to came after the removal??Click to expand...

Only two days lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hate not knowing what's going on, read loads about people not having regular cycles after the mirena then read loads of success story's within 3 mths having mirena out! Quite a few in fact before they even got there first :witch:
Took a test and of course was a :bfn:


----------



## Vicky_92

Hello oldermummy, I'm sorry about the BFN, it breaks my heart every month when I see just one line.


----------



## Oldermummy78

I know Vicky it's not great but there's still time for you honey x


----------



## Vicky_92

Have a strong feeling it's not going to be this month tho. How are you? X


----------



## Oldermummy78

Mirena crash symptoms ugh do = pregnancy symptoms ugh!

Driving me crazy how are you girls?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Vicky_92 said:


> Have a strong feeling it's not going to be this month tho. How are you? X


What day are you due :witch:


----------



## Vicky_92

It sucks, I felt the same way after the mirena too. 

If this is going to be a 28 day cycle the 16th, but I've had a 26 day cycle, a 28 day cycle and a 30 day cycle since having the mirena out so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Fxd for you a :bfp: x


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> eurotrip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi eurotrip
> 
> I felt a lot of pregnancy symptoms as mirena was taken out, i think because my body was allowed to rebuild my uterine wall and get ready for pregnancy again, maybe these because we haven't had them for a while show really bad to us?
> Though your deffinatley late with the period I'm thinking it brings forward your o, because I Got the ewcm 4 days after removal too?
> So maybe your ewcm was telling you was about to ovulate? I read it can let you know of impending o
> Test again Monday with fmu
> Good luck keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> I got mine removed on the 19th of feb, I think. Good luck to you too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oldermummy78 , Vicky_92 where are you ladies, hope you are ok??:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun I'm here, sorry to see your bfn :-( still early though right? nothing new to report, still in limbo so guessing my 'pregnancy' symptoms and opk lines are the mirena crash too? Ugh so annoying looking forward to af this mth then I can track properly next mth might try the B6 too
> Hope all is okay with you girls hello sakuClick to expand...

Hi hun,happy to know you are fine,i know what are talking about i hate this crazy symptoms and i guess too my ewcm was false:cry:. like you waiting my AF to show up even i drink mix of ginger+cinnamon+anise i read somewhere it force the AF to show up,starting from today to take B6,+vitamin c, i haven't any symptoms except the migraine :cry: 
good luck to you


----------



## eurotrip

I went to x-ray clinic to do it on my chest as i have a bad cough but when they knew i TTC they refused to do it as may i be pregnant,they insist to do the pregnancy test the same day i have to do my x-ray and have BFN,i hate this waiting game,so i hope to have my AF soon instead of doesn't know anything about my body :(


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> It sucks, I felt the same way after the mirena too.
> 
> If this is going to be a 28 day cycle the 16th, but I've had a 26 day cycle, a 28 day cycle and a 30 day cycle since having the mirena out so I'm not too sure.

hun dont give up , i wish to you :bfp:
i think FF well help you to know which day you have to test,if you insert your information regularly that will help.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Af not here in full though euro ? Stopped completely? And what dpo are you? 

Hope your ok don't like X-rays

One of you will have :bfp: and not find out or even realise it yet! 

So question girls, did anyone have stretching and cramping feelings when first off mirena? I'm getting this since yesterday and more today with the stretching feel, o recognise this because of my pregnancy a bit don't remember it with my 'usual cycle' 
I had it in a year I thought was 9 mths but found my mirena card , that flew by!


----------



## Vicky_92

eurotrip said:


> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> It sucks, I felt the same way after the mirena too.
> 
> If this is going to be a 28 day cycle the 16th, but I've had a 26 day cycle, a 28 day cycle and a 30 day cycle since having the mirena out so I'm not too sure.
> 
> hun dont give up , i wish to you :bfp:
> i think FF well help you to know which day you have to test,if you insert your information regularly that will help.Click to expand...

I use ovia i think it works the same way as FF. It says I can test in 5 days :)

Although I've been feeling sick today and have had tons of SG CM (tmi sorry). And I've heartburn. But not getting my hopes up tho. 

Oldermummy, I never experienced stretching.


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Af not here in full though euro ? Stopped completely? And what dpo are you?
> 
> Hope your ok don't like X-rays
> 
> One of you will have :bfp: and not find out or even realise it yet!
> 
> So question girls, did anyone have stretching and cramping feelings when first off mirena? I'm getting this since yesterday and more today with the stretching feel, o recognize this because of my pregnancy a bit don't remember it with my 'usual cycle'
> I had it in a year I thought was 9 mths but found my mirena card , that flew by!

Hi again:kiss: , my AF doesn't show till now,my last one was march 28th,on mirena i have AF every 3 month or more, i used ovia app it stopped calculating my fertile days because there arenot enough information :growlmad: . so i dont know whats going on feel nothing :growlmad:
i had crambing and stretchinf feeling 7 days post the removal , i wasnot know about the mirena crash so i was thinking that iam pregnant:happydance: , but who knows may be you have it because of the implantation :happydance:


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> eurotrip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky_92 said:
> 
> 
> It sucks, I felt the same way after the mirena too.
> 
> If this is going to be a 28 day cycle the 16th, but I've had a 26 day cycle, a 28 day cycle and a 30 day cycle since having the mirena out so I'm not too sure.
> 
> hun dont give up , i wish to you :bfp:
> i think FF well help you to know which day you have to test,if you insert your information regularly that will help.Click to expand...
> 
> I use ovia i think it works the same way as FF. It says I can test in 5 days :)
> 
> Although I've been feeling sick today and have had tons of SG CM (tmi sorry). And I've heartburn. But not getting my hopes up tho.
> 
> Oldermummy, I never experienced stretching.Click to expand...

hi hun, i use ovia app too,so thats so excited , i feel you will have :bfp: so we will :happydance: together yaaaay.


----------



## Vicky_92

I love it, I think it's brilliant. Lol thank you


----------



## Oldermummy78

I'm getting heartburn too again today, headache and my af after the smallest bleed stopped again nothing to report I am so cross it's so frustrating ! Ugh
Though my opk have started to darken again ( thought I would take to kerb my poas addiction)


----------



## Oldermummy78

What's ovia app?


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> I love it, I think it's brilliant. Lol thank you

yaaap totally agree,i love it even though i think the program gave up from me loooooooool


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> I'm getting heartburn too again today, headache and my af after the smallest bleed stopped again nothing to report I am so cross it's so frustrating ! Ugh
> Though my opk have started to darken again ( thought I would take to kerb my poas addiction)




Oldermummy78 said:


> What's ovia app?

so this is a great news ,you have to do your best with your H, sorry about your symptoms but dont worry it will disappear soon.

Ovia app is an app to keep tracking your O and AF even your BBT,CM , so you enter all this information and it start to calculate your OD.Try it and good luck :happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I app stored it and going to try it out
Looks great though :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thanks euro

Still getting darker again today so will see what happens 

If ov when first though with the cm af should arrive promptly by Saturday
But
If my cycles were regular (with not having them properly only spotting mthly around same timeish) then af won't arrive until a week on Saturday! 

So i could be ov now! But I don't have the cm

When I had the cm after mirena removal I didn't have the opk tests ! Ugh 

How's you girls today any symptoms or signs? 

:dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Darker opk today! M
How are we all girls?


----------



## IzzyNC

Hi ladies! I wanted to join this thread - I got my mirena taken out about a month ago. I have 13 month old twin girls, and my husband and I are NTNP baby #3! We had to use Femara+IUI to get pregnant the first time, so I'm so scared we won't be able to get pregnant on our own. And we've already decided we won't do meds again:/ Anyhow, my body never regulated out on the Mirena - I never had regular period on it, but I also never stopped having a period either!! I would just randomy bleed and cramp every so often...could never predict it. It was AWFUL. I'm so happy to have it out. I was also excited that I had normal AF almost immediately after the mirena was removed. I went on to have EWCM that cycle too!! I was charting my BBT, and I know that I ovulated on CD19! I felt really encouraged by these things, up until yesterday...AF showed its ugly head at only 9dpo:dohh: That's only an 8 day luteal phase. One thing that was normal about my cycles before I got pregnant with the girls was my luteal phase. It was always rock solid 13-14 days. I'm SO discouraged because I know if your luteal phase is too short, implantation can't occur and that makes pregnancy near impossible. Can any of you relate to this? Had this same problem, maybe give me hope that this will correct itself? I wish I never had the Mirena put in!! I am 33 years old and my husband is 37, so we feel like we have a limited window that we would want to have another baby. And plus, we want the kids to be close in age. Sorry for the long post, but please reply if you have any insight. Thanks!!:flower:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi Izzy

I haven't yet had my first cycle complete so I can't say much on this yet, but I do worry my leutal phase won't be long enough 
So I have read up and vit B6 starting on the first day of the first cycle may help lengthen this side of things
I am going to start this if af appears and that will be my day1


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Thanks euro
> 
> Still getting darker again today so will see what happens
> 
> If ov when first though with the cm af should arrive promptly by Saturday
> But
> If my cycles were regular (with not having them properly only spotting mthly around same timeish) then af won't arrive until a week on Saturday!
> 
> So i could be ov now! But I don't have the cm
> 
> When I had the cm after mirena removal I didn't have the opk tests ! Ugh
> 
> 
> How's you girls today any symptoms or signs?
> 
> :dust:

hi hun,good luck with your OD,try to :sex: everyday looool.
i have a question,i got EWCM for few days after the removal but i dont know if it is real O or not?? i didnt use OPK STRIPS ,then after 2 weeks on apr30 i got EWCM it was only one day, and when i took OPK it was very light fain line,then the day after which is may 1 my BBT WAS VERY HIGH so do you think this was real O??
TODAY I HAVE lower back pain.


----------



## eurotrip

IzzyNC said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to join this thread - I got my mirena taken out about a month ago. I have 13 month old twin girls, and my husband and I are NTNP baby #3! We had to use Femara+IUI to get pregnant the first time, so I'm so scared we won't be able to get pregnant on our own. And we've already decided we won't do meds again:/ Anyhow, my body never regulated out on the Mirena - I never had regular period on it, but I also never stopped having a period either!! I would just randomy bleed and cramp every so often...could never predict it. It was AWFUL. I'm so happy to have it out. I was also excited that I had normal AF almost immediately after the mirena was removed. I went on to have EWCM that cycle too!! I was charting my BBT, and I know that I ovulated on CD19! I felt really encouraged by these things, up until yesterday...AF showed its ugly head at only 9dpo:dohh: That's only an 8 day luteal phase. One thing that was normal about my cycles before I got pregnant with the girls was my luteal phase. It was always rock solid 13-14 days. I'm SO discouraged because I know if your luteal phase is too short, implantation can't occur and that makes pregnancy near impossible. Can any of you relate to this? Had this same problem, maybe give me hope that this will correct itself? I wish I never had the Mirena put in!! I am 33 years old and my husband is 37, so we feel like we have a limited window that we would want to have another baby. And plus, we want the kids to be close in age. Sorry for the long post, but please reply if you have any insight. Thanks!!:flower:

welcome IzzyNC, i removed my IUD on APR 6th,so very close to your date
i want to tell you that you are lucky to have your AF,for me i haven't it yet so i cant know when i will be ovulate, use ovia application it can help you to calculate your OD, ALSO try to take B6 and vitex i heard it help to regulate the length of the AF , keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Oldermummy78

eurotrip said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks euro
> 
> Still getting darker again today so will see what happens
> 
> If ov when first though with the cm af should arrive promptly by Saturday
> But
> If my cycles were regular (with not having them properly only spotting mthly around same timeish) then af won't arrive until a week on Saturday!
> 
> So i could be ov now! But I don't have the cm
> 
> When I had the cm after mirena removal I didn't have the opk tests ! Ugh
> 
> 
> How's you girls today any symptoms or signs?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> hi hun,good luck with your OD,try to :sex: everyday looool.
> i have a question,i got EWCM for few days after the removal but i dont know if it is real O or not?? i didnt use OPK STRIPS ,then after 2 weeks on apr30 i got EWCM it was only one day, and when i took OPK it was very light fain line,then the day after which is may 1 my BBT WAS VERY HIGH so do you think this was real O??
> TODAY I HAVE lower back pain.Click to expand...

Will see if dh is up for another night :haha:

Answer to your question, I got ewcm few days after removal, thought this was my ov I am not temping and wasn't testing with opk, so presumed it was and thought I was 10dpo! Then for fun thought I would just take the opk get used to them see how they work etc, but got faint lines always till yesterday slowly thicker and darker, got slightly stretchy cm yesterday and the ewcm (not so clear though) today along with the pain on my right side and pos opk! I would say the April 30th you ov day!

So you pretty Had happen much the same as me 

Fxd you get that :bfp:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> eurotrip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks euro
> 
> Still getting darker again today so will see what happens
> 
> If ov when first though with the cm af should arrive promptly by Saturday
> But
> If my cycles were regular (with not having them properly only spotting mthly around same timeish) then af won't arrive until a week on Saturday!
> 
> So i could be ov now! But I don't have the cm
> 
> When I had the cm after mirena removal I didn't have the opk tests ! Ugh
> 
> 
> How's you girls today any symptoms or signs?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> hi hun,good luck with your OD,try to :sex: everyday looool.
> i have a question,i got EWCM for few days after the removal but i dont know if it is real O or not?? i didnt use OPK STRIPS ,then after 2 weeks on apr30 i got EWCM it was only one day, and when i took OPK it was very light fain line,then the day after which is may 1 my BBT WAS VERY HIGH so do you think this was real O??
> TODAY I HAVE lower back pain.Click to expand...
> 
> Will see if dh is up for another night :haha:
> 
> Answer to your question, I got ewcm few days after removal, thought this was my ov I am not temping and wasn't testing with opk, so presumed it was and thought I was 10dpo! Then for fun thought I would just take the opk get used to them see how they work etc, but got faint lines always till yesterday slowly thicker and darker, got slightly stretchy cm yesterday and the ewcm (not so clear though) today along with the pain on my right side and pos opk! I would say the April 30th you ov day!
> 
> So you pretty Had happen much the same as me
> 
> Fxd you get that :bfp:Click to expand...

yap i agree with you that APR30th,was my O,because i had left pelvic pain, but at that time i couldn't believe iam ovulated again,however,all the signs said it was my true O days:happydance:, so i still have hope that may be iam preggo, well see the next few days,i will take a test .
thanks to you, know i will start collect and read about the data i entered on ovia these days


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey ladies :) how are you? 

I couldn't hold anymore so took a test, as per usual BFN :(. Dunno why I tested. 
AF is not due to Saturday so I know officially I'm not out yet, but I know I am. Sorry about the rant but feeling a bit down.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh Vicky keep up the pma honey there's still time what tests have you been using?
Are the extra sensitive? 
I am o today there's no doubt about it! I can't believe how many signs your body throws out at you how could I have missed this! So the sharp pain was the start the other day of my surge :thumbup:


----------



## Vicky_92

There only tesco one, are you from the UK? lol. 

Oh really FX for you this month :) that's brilliant


----------



## Oldermummy78

Vicky_92 said:


> There only tesco one, are you from the UK? lol.
> 
> Oh really FX for you this month :) that's brilliant



Yes I'm from UK are you?

I'm not familiar with tesco ones give it till thurs u and try again Fxd for you a :bfp:


----------



## Oldermummy78

If I don't catch this mth getting vitB6 50m complex slow release tablets, apparantly they are good and even though I got the B6 it's advised not to take them on there own? So won't bother x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Spreading tons of :dust: to you girls


----------



## IzzyNC

Thanks you guys!! I'm trying B6 this cycle, so we will see if that helps. I am super thankful that I am having periods, because I know that's help the battle. What is vitex? Never heard of this or how it could be helpful...


----------



## Oldermummy78

I just asked my friend about vitex she swears by it 
She came off mirena March used vitex this cycle and got her :bfp:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I might just go for the vitex next cycle instead

Izzy I don't know the exact reasons why but I read not to take B6 by itself only in a complex as I mentioned above honey


----------



## OperationBbyO

I second the taking vit B as part of a complex. I know I've read that somewhere.


----------



## IzzyNC

I might try Vitex too! Where can you purchase it?


----------



## Oldermummy78

I googled it Hun 
But I don't know if you can take vitex and vit b6 complex together maybe ask someone Hun x

X


----------



## eurotrip

surprise girls, i did the HPT test toda and it was :bfp: 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaay i couldnt belive myself i took digital clear blue test and it said :bfp: 1-2 weeks:happydance::happydance:
girls i want to spread a tons of :dust: to you
going tomorrow to my doctor to check.
please keep me updated


----------



## eurotrip

IzzyNC said:


> I might try Vitex too! Where can you purchase it?

hi hun,i purchased Vitex from amazon it was cheap,try it i heard it can regular our hormones.


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> If I don't catch this mth getting vitB6 50m complex slow release tablets, apparantly they are good and even though I got the B6 it's advised not to take them on there own? So won't bother x

hi hun,good luck this month because it can happenedas fast as what happened to me , try your best:happydance:,and thanks a lot for giving the hope to me when you told me about the fake and true EWCM.


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> Hey ladies :) how are you?
> 
> I couldn't hold anymore so took a test, as per usual BFN :(. Dunno why I tested.
> AF is not due to Saturday so I know officially I'm not out yet, but I know I am. Sorry about the rant but feeling a bit down.

hi Vickey_92, dont give up you still have chance to check again,i checked one week ago and it was totally negative not even a faint line so you still have a chance this saturday:flower:


----------



## Sakura15

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? Stealing a quick moment at work. Things have been really hectic over the last couple of weeks!

*eurotrip*, I'm actually trying NOT to get pregnant for the time being. I had a mc last year when I started my pack of pills late, so just in case the whole uterus lining thing was part of the issue, I want to give myself a few months before trying. So if we did catch the egg, I'd definitely have crazy mixed feelings! I'm just glad to know I've O'd, and hoping for regular-ish cycles between now and August!

The pregnant feelings have subsided a bit, they come and go but have been going more than coming over the last week or so. Very much looking forward to AF next week and hoping I start to feel fully like myself sometime soon!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Yay euro! Our other bfp lady ! :wohoo:

Congratulations happy and healthy 9mths

Which vitex did you go for ? Did you use it this month

:dust:


----------



## Vicky_92

Oldermummy: sorry for the late reply, yes I am from the UK 

Eurotrip: OMG!!!!! Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. And thank you for the support. 

Everyone: took another test, FRER one, but it was a BFN so defiently out this month. And this month has defiently hit me the hardest. :(


----------



## IzzyNC

Congrats Euro!!!! That's amazing! You have given me hope that maybe the mirena hasn't screwed me up for good! I have already started the B6...should I take the complex instead? Is B6 not beneficial at all? I feel confused as to what's best - maybe I should just start Vitex instead? Aaaaaah! Too much information out there!!


----------



## IzzyNC

Vicky_92 said:


> Oldermummy: sorry for the late reply, yes I am from the UK
> 
> Eurotrip: OMG!!!!! Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. And thank you for the support.
> 
> Everyone: took another test, FRER one, but it was a BFN so defiently out this month. And this month has defiently hit me the hardest. :(

So sorry Vicky92, I'm onto the next cycle with you!!:flower:


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey IzzyNC. Thank you :) best of luck to you for the next cycle


----------



## IzzyNC

Thanks Vicky92! Euro, how many cycles has your Mirena been out? I can't remember if you said you had problems with short luteal phases after you got it removed....


----------



## Oldermummy78

Af isn't here so not out yet Vicky 

Izzy if I'm right in remembering Vicky cycles have been different lengths every mth 

And the b6 complex is best in a time released form from what I read that or vitex 

Good luck this cycle girls by the time I find out you will be well into your new cycle

:happydance:


----------



## Vicky_92

But I took a first response one tho, I thought it I was pregnant it would have picked it up. 
Yea my cycles have been from having the Coil out, 26 days, 28 days and 30 days. And I'm waiting for the next AF will keep it you updated.


----------



## Vicky_92

Good luck oldermummy this month :) FX'ed


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thank you Vicky same Hon your not out till she's here!

Baby :dust: to all

I have a very fertile street where I am 3 baby girls have been born across the road from me in the last couple of mths 
I just know (already) my sides going to be the boys side :lol:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Yay euro! Our other bfp lady ! :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations happy and healthy 9mths
> 
> Which vitex did you go for ? Did you use it this month
> 
> :dust:

thanks hun,wish to you :bfp: very soon
yap i use it but only 5 days ago,so i think i got preggo before its effect and it was vitex 400 mg , i took 3 capsules per day.
i think prenatal vitamins which i used to take it help me here because it contain B6


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> Oldermummy: sorry for the late reply, yes I am from the UK
> 
> Eurotrip: OMG!!!!! Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. And thank you for the support.
> 
> Everyone: took another test, FRER one, but it was a BFN so defiently out this month. And this month has defiently hit me the hardest. :(

thanks hun,keep going and dont give up.hope to see :bfp:very very soooooon


----------



## eurotrip

IzzyNC said:


> Congrats Euro!!!! That's amazing! You have given me hope that maybe the mirena hasn't screwed me up for good! I have already started the B6...should I take the complex instead? Is B6 not beneficial at all? I feel confused as to what's best - maybe I should just start Vitex instead? Aaaaaah! Too much information out there!!

thanks hun,and yaaaaaap dont give up because it happen, i was taking prenatal vitamins which contains B6 even before the withdrawal,also i was take just B6 not the complex one and i show it today to my doctor and she told me to keep taking it + C&D vitamins . i started taking vitex 5 days ago so i dont think it help , however i heard its like magic you should try it, wish to you :bfp: soooon


----------



## eurotrip

Girlz i have been reading scary stories about pregnancy right after the removal,so iam scared now may i will have chemical pregnancy or miscarriage ,hope everything will be ok


----------



## Oldermummy78

Euro stop, don't be reading the scare story's on Google etc
You will only panic and there is never anything good out there to read, people tend to complain more than compliment anything, plenty of happy healthy baby's have been born after the removal of an iud, so relax as the stress won't do you or growing baby any good.

Ask on the forum maybe some lady's can make you feel better

X


----------



## Oldermummy78

Anyone know if it's bad to take constipation tablets whole ttc? 

I just took 3 of my gramas and just realised an hr later :cry:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Anyone know if it's bad to take constipation tablets whole ttc?
> 
> I just took 3 of my gramas and just realised an hr later :cry:

thanks for your support, actually you are right i should stop reading these horrible stories loool i will try, about the tablets you took iam sorry i have no idea but try to google its name to find out, don't worry i took 100ml cotdrin it was for my cough and i suppose to be pregnant,i read pregnant women shouldn't take it but when i asked my doctor she told me its ok don't worry.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Google can be our best friend or we are dying! :lol:

It's hard not to worry at the beginning in fact euro that's it now for at least the next 18yrs x

Howar you all girls ? I am 4dpo slightly sore boobs mainly lefty ??
But nothing else


----------



## Vicky_92

Euro please don't worry yourself. No matter what I type into Google, it makes me feel like I'm dying lol. 

The witch got me girls :( this cycle was 28 days.


----------



## Oldermummy78

How are you girls today?


----------



## IzzyNC

Cycle day 9 here.....nothing exciting happening:/ Waiting on fertile signs!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Same here but other side honey boring the wait isn't it :sleep:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Just read Vicky the wicked :witch: got you! How did I miss that? Sorry honey 
But the good thing is you had a nice 28day cycle!

Hoping mine go back to 28 days if no :bfp:


----------



## IzzyNC

Boorrriiiing, YES! I did have a nice temp dip this morning which usually happens when O is somewhat near approaching! My CM has already switched to creamy (sorry TMI) - I'm hoping for an earlier ovulation this cycle - last cycle it was cycle day 19! I'm wondering if that played into my short luteal phase. Hmm....

And yes, google is the devil! You can always convince yourself that something is wrong or is going to go wrong by looking at it:wacko:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Izzy my ov was around day 19 praying my leutal phase doesn't end before Monday 
Af due from last af would be this Thursday but ov on Tuesday so from that should hold out till at least Monday if af had to come along


----------



## Vicky_92

Oldermummy78 said:


> Just read Vicky the wicked :witch: got you! How did I miss that? Sorry honey
> But the good thing is you had a nice 28day cycle!
> 
> Hoping mine go back to 28 days if no :bfp:

Hey oldermummy how are you? It sucks :( on to the next month tho FX. 

Never mind the 28 days for you, I'm hoping for your BFP x


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey izzy, I'm keeping my FX'ed for you too this month. X


----------



## IzzyNC

Vicky_92 said:


> Hey izzy, I'm keeping my FX'ed for you too this month. X

Oldermummy, thank you!! FX for you! And thank you so much Vicky92! I'm just praying for a longer luteal phase, even if it's not a BFP - anything to point to my cycles regulating out!!


----------



## eurotrip

hi girlz,hope you are all fine, iam sorry i couldn't enter the last few days becuse i was depressed , i did un ultrasound last Friday but they couldn't see anything, the technician said probably it too soon to appear,then i did blood work the same day,the doctor told me that HCG is very low 392,she asked me to do blood work every 2 days,and because i have bad pain in my left ovary she said may be i have ecoptic pregnancy.please pray for me i really disappointed and scared.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh no euro 
Hold out there is hope! It is too early to see anything yet and your bloods should double (I think) every day or 2? 
I had this with one of my pregnancy and was certain I had lost her yet my bloods carried on doubling and they brought us in for a scan even made sure my mum was there at the Tim in the room as they thought I may have lost her and there she was, a small flicker on the screen perfectly beating !

Sending lots of pma :dust: your way honey :hugs:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Oh no euro
> Hold out there is hope! It is too early to see anything yet and your bloods should double (I think) every day or 2?
> I had this with one of my pregnancy and was certain I had lost her yet my bloods carried on doubling and they brought us in for a scan even made sure my mum was there at the Tim in the room as they thought I may have lost her and there she was, a small flicker on the screen perfectly beating !
> 
> Sending lots of pma :dust: your way honey :hugs:

hi hun,thanks for your support,reading your story helped me a lot,i still have hope, i have a cyst but i dont know on which ovary so iam keep telling myself may be the pain because of it not because ecoptic pregnancy,i will do 2nd blood work tomorrow and i guess my blood works and the ultrasound will be at my doctor's office on friday so i hope to know my situation soon.


----------



## Vicky_92

Aww Euro firstly big big big massive hugs. I will defiently will be keeping you my thoughts. Hang in there hopefully your bloods will be good.


----------



## eurotrip

Vicky_92 said:


> Aww Euro firstly big big big massive hugs. I will defiently will be keeping you my thoughts. Hang in there hopefully your bloods will be good.

 hi hun, a lot of hugs to you too,my doctor called me today and she said the HCG raises but not as she hope,she asked me to book pregnancy ultrasound,so i guess this will explain whats going on here:cry:
how are you?? are you ovulated or not yet??


----------



## IzzyNC

eurotrip...thinking of you!! Hoping everything is ok with the little bean. I'm CD13 here and no signs of ovulation yet:wacko:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Girls need your eyes please ...11dpo took frer last night had nothing, frer with fmu...nothing ...ic smu, couple of lady's said they saw something so I took another tonight at 10pm got this..is it evap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## eurotrip

IzzyNC said:


> eurotrip...thinking of you!! Hoping everything is ok with the little bean. I'm CD13 here and no signs of ovulation yet:wacko:

thanks hon,a lot of :dust: to you


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Girls need your eyes please ...11dpo took frer last night had nothing, frer with fmu...nothing ...ic smu, couple of lady's said they saw something so I took another tonight at 10pm got this..is it evap?

hi hun,i see very faint line,but u have to read the results instruction on the ovu stips's envelope because sometimes they dont consider the faint line as ovulation,if not i consider it ovulation.


----------



## eurotrip

i have really good news after a week of worries,yesterday the doctor asked me to do emergency ultrasound because she suspect of ectopic pregnancy,i was terrify,crying but i prepare myself to worst case scenario,as the pain of my left ovary getting worse,then the technician show me a sac which is in my uterus,nothing in my tubes she told me everything is fine,thank god.
thanks for your support ladies,wish to you a loooot loooot of baby dust.


----------



## Oldermummy78

eurotrip said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Girls need your eyes please ...11dpo took frer last night had nothing, frer with fmu...nothing ...ic smu, couple of lady's said they saw something so I took another tonight at 10pm got this..is it evap?
> 
> hi hun,i see very faint line,but u have to read the results instruction on the ovu stips's envelope because sometimes they dont consider the faint line as ovulation,if not i consider it ovulation.Click to expand...

It's a pregnancy test honey :lol:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Yay euro so pleased for you happy and healthy 9 mths 

I will use some of that baby :dust: also thank you 

:happydance:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> eurotrip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Girls need your eyes please ...11dpo took frer last night had nothing, frer with fmu...nothing ...ic smu, couple of lady's said they saw something so I took another tonight at 10pm got this..is it evap?
> 
> hi hun,i see very faint line,but u have to read the results instruction on the ovu stips's envelope because sometimes they dont consider the faint line as ovulation,if not i consider it ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pregnancy test honey :lol:Click to expand...

woooooooooow so i wanna say congratulation dear,i did my test 13dpo,it was faint line, so to make sure do it tomorrow,try the digital one.
sooooooooo happy for you:kiss:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I don't think it's positive honey 

No :af: she was due today she's teasing me now

Happy and healthy 9mths honey :dust:


----------



## gardenofedens

Lots of hugs to calasen...if you're still around here! ::hug::


----------



## IzzyNC

That's awesome, Euro!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!
I on the other hand am over here on CD 17, no signs of O....I'm SO frustrated!! I don't even have any EWCM yet, and I ALWAYS get that around this time in my cycle. I've been taking the B6, in hopes to increase my luteal phase like I talked about before, but I've read that it can increase your entire cycle length and sometimes delay O because it lowers your estrogen. Has anyone ever heard of this? I'm bummed and I feel like I'm going to either O really late and have a super long cycle, or not O at all:/


----------



## Oldermummy78

Izzy I think I heard it can lengthen your cycle but not by too much...keep us posted I hope it's not too much longer for you:dust:

Af got me yesterday, but so strange this will be my first official cycle as last one was very short and withdrawal Ish

And I had about half a teaspoon of blood (I use a softcup for mthlys and cm checks) and I though this is it at last, then next couple of loo visits nothing not even a speck
Then last night about a teaspoon of blood
So we :sex: I thought would bring her full flow as used to
And again today about a teaspoon of blood again? Is this my period?? It was pretty spot on for timing


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hope all you girls are well ?
this threads a slow mover :lol:


----------



## IzzyNC

Oldermummy, that does sound very confusing - I'm sorry:/ Do you have an update on AF? I think the B6 did delay my ovulation, because I'm CD24 here, and having EWCM. No temp spike yet so I haven't O'd - I usually O between CD17 and 19. Ugh!! I hate long cycles. DH and I did BD this morning, but I feel this cycle's going to be a bust because of late O. Even if it is, I hope my luteal phase is longer than 9 days this go round. That would be a step in the right direction for me! I've been super busy at work and with my girls so I haven't checked this thread in a while, but it does see slow moving! Let's get it back going:) :happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi Izzy af came and I am currently on cd9

Though, here's the weird bit...went for a check up as I had a hard nodule on my cervix and wanted it checked, she said it's a cyst and should be alright just caused by a blockage and shouldn't do any harm 
Yet
Said the threads were still on place?? 

What the hell, what has she seen up there? I didn't say anything much as I had my little ones and was shocked more than anything was there 2 up there?? I'm so confused, and would all this withdrawal bleeding periods etc be a reaction from one removed of there was still another? 

Also your leautal phase should be longer, keep :sex: till confirmed Ov 
We do need to keep this moving its to slow


----------



## IzzyNC

That's so confusing....you mean strings were still there from mirena? Never heard of that!! I hope they can figure it out for you! So today is DAY 7 of EWCM for me!!! What the heck?! It's like my body is trying to ovulate for no temp spike.....still. CD 26 today, UGH. I'm almost wishing I would just hurry up and O so this cycle can come near to an end. What a bust! I'm at the beginning of working 3 12 hour shifts in a row, so hubs and I probably won't be able to BD. We did day before yesterday, so if I O in the next day or so then we might have a slim chance of a BFP. Not likely though....I'm feeling so frustrated. But I have to remind myself, it's only cycle 2 off Mirena!!


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi Izzy af came and I am currently on cd9
> 
> Though, here's the weird bit...went for a check up as I had a hard nodule on my cervix and wanted it checked, she said it's a cyst and should be alright just caused by a blockage and shouldn't do any harm
> Yet
> Said the threads were still on place??
> 
> What the hell, what has she seen up there? I didn't say anything much as I had my little ones and was shocked more than anything was there 2 up there?? I'm so confused, and would all this withdrawal bleeding periods etc be a reaction from one removed of there was still another?
> 
> Also your leautal phase should be longer, keep :sex: till confirmed Ov
> We do need to keep this moving its to slow

hi hun,miss you,do you mean your threads still in you?? this strange
about the cyst dont worry i have one and i got pregnant easily,good luck hope to hear good news soon:kiss:


----------



## eurotrip

IzzyNC said:


> That's so confusing....you mean strings were still there from mirena? Never heard of that!! I hope they can figure it out for you! So today is DAY 7 of EWCM for me!!! What the heck?! It's like my body is trying to ovulate for no temp spike.....still. CD 26 today, UGH. I'm almost wishing I would just hurry up and O so this cycle can come near to an end. What a bust! I'm at the beginning of working 3 12 hour shifts in a row, so hubs and I probably won't be able to BD. We did day before yesterday, so if I O in the next day or so then we might have a slim chance of a BFP. Not likely though....I'm feeling so frustrated. But I have to remind myself, it's only cycle 2 off Mirena!!

miss you,try to track your temp,it will jump crazy one day like what happened with me,keep taking your prenatal vitamins,drink raspberry tea,eat healthy food,and of course do your best in:sex: you dont know when will happen :kiss:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi girls 

Sorry kept forgetting this thread :dohh:

Yes they said they could see a single short thread high up :shrug:

I'm going as if all okay for now and of :af: comes will go for another check, just don't want them messing down there while there's a possibility it's happening already for me fxd

How are you izzy? Did you ov eventually! 

Hi euro how's you Hun? All going well with the pregnancy? Have you relaxed a bit now 

:friends:


----------



## eurotrip

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry kept forgetting this thread :dohh:
> 
> Yes they said they could see a single short thread high up :shrug:
> 
> I'm going as if all okay for now and of :af: comes will go for another check, just don't want them messing down there while there's a possibility it's happening already for me fxd
> 
> How are you izzy? Did you ov eventually!
> 
> Hi euro how's you Hun? All going well with the pregnancy? Have you relaxed a bit now
> 
> :friends:

hi hun,hope you are doing good,good idea to check to make sure everything is going ok,please keep updating
for me i went to ER 3 days ago as i had bleeding,they told me the baby is fine and that happened due to the implantation of the placenta and i should have a rest and no :sex: until the blood go away,still have few brown drops and iam really tired and cant stand up for more than 10 min,so still scared,hope everything will be ok :cry:


----------



## FairyDust2009

Ooooo am I glad I found this board.

I had Mirena for 3 years after my DS was born. He's now 3yrs 5m and after a lonnnng discussion we're TTC no.2 :happydance:

The Mirena removal was horrendous. I was taken to hospital in an ambulance because they couldn't get it out and my BP kept dropping. Eventually taken out under local anaesthetic and honestly its put me off having it again!

Anyway, we started :sex: 2 days later and now we're just waiting. Either for a BFP or for my cycle to start regulating itself. I never had a period on Mirena so have no idea where I am. I hate the waiting! Especially when DH is pushing "how are you feeling in yourself - any different?" every few hours! Blimey its only been a week lol.

Anyway, looking forward to reading the stories on this board and hope we all get good news soon.

xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi fairydust good luck to you on your ttc

Sorry to hear you had such a bad removal I don't ever want it again either :nope:

Hey euro keep your feet up and bed rest as much as possible honey hope all okay otherwise?

Hi izzy hope all is ok with you and your lp is getting longer ?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I am currently on my second Mirena (6.5 years total now). I have had no period almost the entire time I've had both in (once or twice I have had very very light spotting). The only side effects I've gotten is some narly swelling in my ankles and I'm way more emotional than usual.. I can seriously cry at almost anything which isn't normal for me..

We aren't ready to TTC until March of next year, but we are really considering taking it out and switching to pills until we are ready to TTC.. 

I just feel like maybe it's time to give my body a break from it..


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi G

Yes great idea to take it out before needed to be, it messes so much with hormones honey

And at least the pill you know everything will go back to normal asap


----------



## Oldermummy78

Forgot to update here (sorry)

I came off mirena April, and got my :bfp: August 9th

Good luck all there is hope just keep positive! I stopped the opk and just temped , and the mth before I got my :bfp: (June cycle) I used pregnancare conception so not sure if that helped any xx


----------



## Tiffany1982

I had my Mirana taken out Aug 21st .. I am so thankful it is finally out.. . Just concerned cause after it was taken out i didn't bleed but two days later I had an AF for three days and then it stopped.. Could that have been a period? I haven't had anything since..


----------



## nikkilovey

Hi Everyone! I just got my mirena out today! I am so excited to start TTC! 

A little about me, I am 24 years old and have one daughter who is 2 1/2. I have possible endometriosis however it was never confirmed! I would love to be pregnant before the start of next year but we will see how my body reacts!

I have a couple questions for anyone: I have EWCM right now, do you think I could be ovulating? Do you ovulate while on mirena? 

Well I hope I can join everyone because I would love to have some people to talk to!


----------



## janelleybean

Hello Ladies,
Is this only a TTC after mirena thread or do you mind if I ask you ladies some questions just about mirena? 

I've had my mirena in for just over a year and I'm thinking about having it removed and I'm worried about the dreaded crash. I was curious to know if you ladies could give me some of your experiences with the how it was when your had your mirena removed. Just so I can prepare myself. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks. 
:)


----------



## Sakura15

janelleybean said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Is this only a TTC after mirena thread or do you mind if I ask you ladies some questions just about mirena?
> 
> I've had my mirena in for just over a year and I'm thinking about having it removed and I'm worried about the dreaded crash. I was curious to know if you ladies could give me some of your experiences with the how it was when your had your mirena removed. Just so I can prepare myself. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.
> :)

I had my Mirena in for just short of a year, and can't remember much of a crash at all. I started temping before I took it out to get the hang of it, and the only real difference I noticed is that my temps became more reliable. As far as my body felt, it was fine. I had very short and light periods on Mirena and ovulated as expected the very first month. My cycles following that were somewhat fluctuating though - predicting ovulation was tricky. But no crash for me.


----------



## Sakura15

Popped back over to update! I removed my Mirena in April with the plan of WTT for a few months to let my hormones settle out. Due to some other considerations we decided to put of TTC til 2016. We were using a combo of condoms and rhythm method and I surprisingly got my :bfp: in October - bit of a slip!


----------



## IzzyNC

Wanted to bump this thread and see if any of you ladies are still following! So, I actually got my BFP this past November but sadly had a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks 3 days:( The cycle we conceived, I had only been having normal luteal phases for about 2 month - I feel like the Mirena really shortened those but they eventually normalized. I'm thinking now that this may have been a progesterone issue. They never checked my progesterone at the doctor's office with the pregnancy. Everything looked perfect on U/S at 8 weeks, then there was no heartbeat at 11. I had to have a D&C. I am still so heartbroken, but trying to stay positive and think about TTCing again. Anyone have thoughts on this? Should I ask my doc about the progesterone, and does anyone know if Mirena can have a negative effect on that?


----------



## lilysmum2

I got my mirena out today! Not trying to get pregnant though but having 2 months off all birth control to get body back to normal! X


----------



## Emilylove13

Getting my Mirena removed tomorrow!!! We'll just be using condoms until we start TTC in 3 months.


----------



## lilysmum2

Good luck hunni! I'm having 2 months off everything to give my body a break x


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies, i had my mirena removed on the 14th june. I started spotting yesterday but it was mucus blood only when i checked my cervix. Today ive had full on cramps, backpain etc..... had some more bloody mucus and pale pink urine but only when i wipe. I had uprotected sex on the 12th june. Im making myself crazy i think! I know the mirena can cause you to have pregnancy symptoms after having it out, basically the mirena crash :wacko:

any helpful advice ladies? :flower::flower:


----------

